#ubuntu+1 2007-08-27
<sid> Will Gutsy ship with Sun's Java?
<coNP> !info sun-java5 gutsy | sid
<ubotu> sid: Package sun-java5 does not exist in gutsy
<coNP> !info sun-java5-jre gutsy | sid
<ubotu> sid: sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-12-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 7288 kB, installed size 16180 kB
<coNP> !info sun-java6-jre gutsy | sid
<ubotu> sid: sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-02-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6178 kB, installed size 14164 kB
<sid> coNP: So it doesn't come by default?
<coNP> I guess not
<mikeconcepts> regarding x11vnc install, I needed to install vnc4-common, wondering if this is because I did not go throuth the remote desktop wizard because when I attempted to set a password with vncpasswd I saw vnc4-common was needed
<mikeconcepts> through*
<forevertheuni> bah can't compile alsa-libs
<rexy_> hmm i managed to fix the gutsy install, but how do i get the new plugin manager and the new xconfig thing, doesnt appear to be in the menu
<DanaG> Heh, even with XGL, Savage is still missing support for NPOT (non-power-of-two) textures.
<DanaG> I wonder if windowed XGL would be useful as a replacement for Xnest.
<forevertheuni> ok sound problem solve
<forevertheuni> solved
<forevertheuni> now the second :D
<forevertheuni> when I login it connects to internet ok(wireless connection)
<rexy_> boy that new indexing thing is fun, heh, lagging out my computer bad
<forevertheuni> but after a while it looses the connection and I do pidof dhclient and nothing seems to be working
<forevertheuni> so I have to run it manually to regain the connection
<RAOF> DanaG: We were considering using Xgl as our default xserver - it makes sense for fast-user-switch. etc.
<snadge> so XGL is technically better than AIGLX?
<atomicpotato> eh..
<atomicpotato> Xgl has all kinds of technical issues
<rexy_> i cant seem to find the firefox plugin manager or the tool to configure screens with or enable tv-out, what are they called?
<RAOF> Not really.
<atomicpotato> Xgl seems to be considerably slower than normal x.org
<RAOF> XGL really totally different to AIGLX.  One is an X server, the other is a feature that drivers may or may not provide.
<RAOF> atomicpotato: On fglrx, yes.
<RAOF> On most systems it should be faster.  At least, systems with working 3d.
<atomicpotato> hmm
<atomicpotato> faster for everything? or faster for 3d
<atomicpotato> ?
<forevertheuni> rexy_, me neither
<RAOF> Faster for everything.
<RAOF> atomicpotato: Since the whole idea of Xgl is to make the huge 3d engine of modern graphics cards do all the 2d rendering.
<Kill_X> hey everybody
<atomicpotato> but not everyone has a "modern graphics card with huge 3d engine"
<RAOF> True.
<atomicpotato> I've got systems with Intel Extreme Graphics and X300s
<RAOF> Which both have huge 3d engines
<atomicpotato> like probably the large majority of people
<atomicpotato> Extreme Graphics 2?
<RAOF> Yes
<atomicpotato> it's CPU for almost everything
<rexy_> well the graphic effects are working on my ati M6
<RAOF> Compared to the 2d engine, *any* card which does 3d has a huge 3d engine ;)
<rexy_> not to sluggish, but it's not really quick either
<forevertheuni> graphics effects are working in my gforce go 7700 :D
<atomicpotato> RAOF, is that so? because Xvideo seems a LOT faster than OpenGL video
<Kill_X> anyone developing linux-ubuntu-modules-* in here? ;)
<RAOF> atomicpotato: I can't really comment there, but my guess is that XVideo has less setup/teardown costs than full-blown OpenGL
<happytiger> Hi I have no sound on a fresh install gutsy tribe 5 install... I ran asound-conf , but noticed it doesnt write anything to the asoundrc files?? Any way to get sound working in tribe 5 atm?
<RAOF> Kill_X: You wondering how to get your sound back with an hda_intel card?
<Kill_X> RAOF: no.
<atomicpotato> RAOF, I am
<happytiger> RAOF .. me to
<atomicpotato> don't have such a card, but it's important to know
<Kill_X> RAOF: I am wondering about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/129719 (last report is mine)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129719 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[Gutsy]  performance of new rt2500pci driver is poor" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Kill_X> ;)
<atomicpotato> Oh yeah, I've got an app that doesn't work anymore since the last X.org update, you have any idea what changed?
<RAOF> All those with hda_intel problems may want to check out bug #131368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131368 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Dell 1420n audio not supported under Gutsy" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131368
<RAOF> Kill_X: I've got no idea about that one, sorry.
<Kill_X> RAOF, nm :)
<rexy_> is there a way to force ubuntu to install all the new default features?
<sparr> thanks fignew
<rexy_> seems it missed a few when i upgraded
<Kill_X> RAOF: just took me half a day to try to find this damned Bug on that CVS release from rt2x00, wasn't even able to FIND the damned function it occurs in :/
<Kill_X> and yes, I know C and C++ ;)
<RAOF> Kill_X: Well, it looks like you're doing the right thing.  If you can build a driver that doesn't exhibit that bug, it's much more likely to be fixed.
<Kill_X> RAOF: well, that's the reason I install testing-versions for :o
<RAOF> Yay!  That's the spirit :)
<Kill_X> see? :D
<Arwen> can I get anyone to test a package real quick?
<DanaG> I'd also like to see the bug of nonworking input on STAC9250 be fixed.
<DanaG> Or at least commented on.
<DanaG> XGL is bad for one thing: playing OpenGL games.
<DanaG> Then again, the current NVIDIA situation is worse -- X server crashes.
<Kill_X> DanaG: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Kill_X> did you already report that one?
<happytiger> RAOF:  Oki so they fuxored sound by not compiling em in... Damn that is a bummer :-) Thx for the info. Was worried it was my hardware for a sec ... Would never dream Tribe would break such a commond sound chip Oohh well live gutsy .. sleep less lol
<DanaG> Lemme dig up a bug-report number.
<ShackJack> HI Gutsy users... I'm having a weird issue with Fusion/fglrx/XGL where it just crashes X seemingly randomly (back to GDM screen)... Fusion doesn't report anything useful (except that it lost connection with X - Duh)..  Any other gutsy/fglrx users experiencing this?
<Arwen> fglrx crashing? no way!
<ShackJack> Arwen: :)
<Arwen> but anyway, can I get someone to test package "smplayer"? It no longer functions
<ShackJack> Actually, it's been pretty stable until recently... And doesn't crash if I'm not running Fusion...
<Kill_X> DanaG: if there's a bugreport, yet, add your problems as detailed as you're able to and wait for a comment...
<ShackJack> It does crash pretty consistently if I run glxgears, but when I try to run glxgears and output it to text file it doesn't crash (??!!)
<RAOF> happytiger: Also, my debdiff on that bug fixes it.  If you really want sound, you can build a new l-u-m package.
<happytiger> YEah only problem I have with fushion these days is that I cant reboot ... It runs fine never goes down... But when trying to shutdown or reboot I cant.. gotta pulle the plug :-)
<Kill_X> Arwen: please be more specific
<Arwen> eh, never mind. quick google determined that it's a user error
<Arwen> `pologies
<Kill_X> Arwen: np :)
<happytiger> RAOF How to build? I.e a short guide anywhere for this.. Used to compile on gentoo in the old days but since my ubuntu time haas started I never compiled any kernell stuff
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/111145
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Low,New] 
<RAOF> happytiger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff?highlight=%28debdiff%29
<happytiger> super thx gotta try this .. no sound sucks :-)
<DanaG> ubotu bug 121833
<RAOF> happytiger: note that in this case you'll probably need to apply the debdiff with -p4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<rexy_> hmm on that node the brightness keys stopped working too
<Kill_X> DanaG: did you follow that one? ...
<Kill_X> 08 Aug 07 15:55  	 Sarah Hobbs  	linux-source-2.6.20: statusexplanation  	Please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<DanaG> Argh, had to restart X.
<Kill_X> <Kill_X> DanaG: did you follow that one? ...
<Kill_X> <Kill_X> 08 Aug 07 15:55    Sarah Hobbs   linux-source-2.6.20: statusexplanation   Please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<DanaG> What do you mean by "follow that one"?
<Kill_X> did that?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I linked to an alsa-info.sh pastebin I made.
<DanaG> I don't have that machine on hand now (sent for service), so anything more will have to wait until I get it back, some time in the future.
<Kill_X> so i guess you'd have to wait until then... :/
<DanaG> Oh, and linux-sound.info seems to be down.
<DanaG> Either that, or Charter's routing is borked.
<DanaG> I see, there are a couple of pastebins linked there.
<DanaG> odd: volume keys don't work in xfce.
<Kill_X> DanaG: I can confirm that linux-sound.info is down atm., be sure to retry
<doug__> is there a repo where i can get 2.6.22.5 kernel for kubuntu?
<doug__> using apt-get
<Kill_X> doug__: no
<RAOF> doug__: You're running Gutsy?
<doug__> RAOF: feisty
<RAOF> Oh.  This would be the gutsy support/chat channel :)
<doug__> what's the feisty support channel?
<RAOF> #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> #kubuntu
<RAOF> Or, indeed, #kubuntu for Kubuntu :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that bug report DOES seem to have the necessary info.
<Kill_X> gee, that build error on rt2x00 CVS is INDEED annoying
<Kill_X> especially when ieee80211.h does not even provide the respective function the error is based on
<RAOF> It's possible that the hybrid 2.6.22/.23 kernel is freaking the build out.  That happened with libdrm & nouveau at one point.
<Kill_X> well, I just took a look at the header files in /usr/src
<ameyer> mmm, horrible name for anything Linux...
<ameyer> libdrm
<ameyer> that sounds like something Microsoft or Apple would write
<rexy_> how can i see what patches went into my current ubuntu kernel?
<RAOF> lib-direct-rendering-manager :)
<RAOF> rexy_: apt-get install linux-source, then diff it against the vanilla kernel?
<Kill_X> RAOF: I think libdrm and such are different
<RAOF> rexy_: Note that the diff will be *massive*.
<ameyer> RAOF: the acronm has a few... alternate meanings that are consumer unfriendly
<rexy_> RAOF, i was hoping it was constructed using several different patches with a description as to why
<rexy_> well what i really want to know if the new wifi stack made it into a patch heh
<RAOF> rexy_: You could pull from ubuntu-kernel-git, if you wanted.
<Kill_X> ieee80211 is an essential kernel addition, introduced with 2.6.22-rc1
<RAOF> rexy_: But many of the patches will be "pull in stuff from new 2.6.22.x release" and such.
<rexy_> oh thought it was only in 23, i'll go test if the acx driver works with wpa then
<Kill_X> well, not introduced, but made usable with that release
<ameyer> wifi is a freaking mess...
<RAOF> rexy_: Yeah, it's in the Ubuntu kernels.  As evidenced by the kinda-workingness of iwl3945
<rexy_> also any of you know how i can get all the stuff installed on the tribe5 release, somehow i didnt get the firefoxplugin manager and X config tool n such
<Kill_X> ameyer: true...
<Kill_X> unfortuately
<Kill_X> +n
<ameyer> it's not just Linux, as far as I can tell, it's a mess everywhere
<ameyer> Wired internet = you plug it in and you're good to go, wifi = you turn it on sacrifice a few virgins, and hope it works
<Kill_X> hrhr
<Kill_X> well
<RAOF> ameyer: Or you have an intel card, and it Just Works (tm) :P
<Kill_X> the legacy driver worked so far
<Kill_X> for rt2500
<ameyer> well, as far as I can tell, wifi and "Just Works (tm)" aren't particularly compatible on any current platform
<DanaG> Even Intel.
<ameyer> then again, on some platforms, even ethernet can be an adventure
<Kill_X> funny thing, RT2500 is known as the most linux chipset so far, actually
<DanaG> In fact, on my ipw3945 card, sometimes the iwl3945 driverworks better.
<Kill_X> +compatible
<ameyer> like if Windows doesn't ship the driver for your ethernet card...
<nosrednaekim> or if you have Marvell LAN
<databuddy> ok
<databuddy> is there a way without emerald-theme-manager to switch between emerald themes?
<databuddy> between one and the next i mean
<Kill_X> well, rt2x00 was planned for upstream in feisty, too
<RAOF> DanaG: Really, wow.  iwl3945 always dies after a while and then I can't shut down :)
<databuddy> i keep installing that package from feisty b/c it seems to have been depreciated in gutsy ~___________~
<databuddy> [HELLO FOLKS PUT IT BACK!!!ZOMGZOMGO] 
<databuddy> XD
<ameyer> like, I would have no sound, graphics, or network with a vanilla XP SP1 install...
<databuddy> also with intel or i810 drivers + desktop effects one cannot watch video
<Kill_X> I could imagine a fallback to legacy in gutsy
<databuddy> Kill_X: yeah - i'm just saying someone should get with the program and toss in repos
<databuddy> <FusioBot> A patch to enable composited Xv output for mplayer is attached to  http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/compiz/2007-July/002494.html . Ubuntu users can find a version of mplayer with the patch applied, in this repository: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/3v1n0/index.html
<ameyer> well, no acceptably working grahphics, it'd kinda work with the equivalent to VESA
<databuddy> and one needs that mplayer for it to work in i386/686 and one has to compile to get to work in 64bit
<Kill_X> databuddy: I think I was talking about something different ^^
<databuddy> must install libfaac0 then the mplayer deb
<databuddy> o
<databuddy> lol
<Kill_X> databuddy: I myself (as hardware seller) consider 64bit OS's still as playground
<rexy_> anyone know what the command is to start the plugin/extension manager?
<Kill_X> there might be production-capable software, but to the end-user, it's still nothing else than a playground
<databuddy> yeah as do i
<databuddy> tho its fun to play with a bit
<databuddy> tho really its a big hassel to just get to use more memory
<RAOF> Eh, works for me.
<arooni> hey folks
<databuddy> tho i understand one can recompile kernel with bigiron support to use more than 4 gigs
<RAOF> databuddy: Or just install the -server kernel, of course.
<arooni> im having trouble with the intel x3100 video adapter... i get the login screen but as soon as i do, my screen goes black, when i restart gdm, same thing happens.  what is the name of the intel video package
<Kill_X> RAOF: with Flash, Java and WMV? ;)
<arooni> i will try to upgrade it?
<RAOF> Kill_X: With flash & wmv.  I'm not sure about java browser plugin.
<databuddy> Kill_X: what co do you work with?
<Kill_X> RAOF: that's what I'm talking about...
<RAOF> Kill_X: Maybe not java.  But I don't miss it if I haven't got it :)
<Kill_X> RAOF: and flash? Is there a working plugin now?
<RAOF> Kill_X: nspluginwrapper gets installed if you try to install flash.  So, kinda.
<RAOF> Kill_X: It works though
<rexy_> hmm no luck with acx :| says invalid argument
<Kill_X> RAOF: well, I've got a Solaris64 just one reboot away, my last linux64 exp was with feisty
<RAOF> rexy_: Same as bug #118539
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118539 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[regression]  acx does not load" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118539
<Kill_X> unusable for end-users
<RAOF> Certainly not for everyone, true.
<rexy_> i was searching for acx but  it didnt turn up anything
<Kill_X> like solaris :)
<nosrednaekim> rexy_: I think its acx111
<nosrednaekim> if you aretalking wireless drivers
<nosrednaekim> if not.. ignore me
<rexy_> yes
<Kill_X> DAMNIT, #include ieee80211.h - but this damned file does not even list the conflicting function
* Kill_X 's going mad
<rexy_> but it's very nondescript about the error
<rexy_> just invalid argument, and nothing in dmesg
<rexy_> dmesg just says acx, loaded, firmware=yadda
<Arwen> huh, I just noticed, but the new GNOME "Open" dialog is really nice
<rexy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535683
<rexy_> intel driver bug latest xorg, cant find it , i suck, can someone find it and post it in that thread for that dude
<Kill_X> *trying*
<albertico> hi
<albertico> i have a macbook and sound doesnt work here
<albertico> i recently installed tribe5 , first I needed to install esd because it wasnt installed
<RAOF> albertico: bug #131368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131368 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Dell 1420n audio not supported under Gutsy" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131368
* nosrednaekim kicks HDA intel
<albertico> mmm
<albertico> is there a fix?
<RAOF> albertico: Yes, on that bug.
<albertico> I am looking ...
<databuddy> oh and i noticed that right click >> send to desktop is working again with c-f on gutsy - <3
<RAOF> (The fix is to rebuild linux-ubuntu-modules)
<Kill_X> albertico: check out https://launchpad.net/bugs/131368 and you will find the solution
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131368 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Dell 1420n audio not supported under Gutsy" [High,Triaged] 
<albertico> mmm
<albertico> so I need to recompile the kernel
<RAOF> No.
<Kill_X> RAOF: got a minute in PM?
<RAOF> If it can't be done in #ubunu+1, yes.
<Kill_X> RAOF: well, I'll do a pastebin and you will see
<rexy_> hmm the new xorg seems a to produce a bit more artifacts for me too
<albertico> I cant find a fix
<albertico> :/
<cheeseboy> hi im getting this error http://rafb.net/p/jqPX1t17.html anyone know how i should go about fixing it?
<RAOF> albertico: There's a debdiff attached to one of the last posts on that bug.  If you rebuild linux-ubuntu-modules after applying that debdiff, sound will work again.
<albertico> so I need to recompile kernel modules
<albertico> :)
<albertico> ok
<RAOF> Yes.  But not the kernel.
<Kill_X> RAOF: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35193/
<RAOF> Kill_X: Grep is probably your friend.  Is that code meant to work against 2.6.23?
<Kill_X> $ uname -r
<Kill_X> 2.6.22-10-generic
<RAOF> Don't be fooled.  That contains bits or 2.6.23
<xtknight> why does gutsy have updates that sometimes can only be gotten by using dist-upgrade?  is there a special purpose or vibe to these?
<RAOF> s/or/of/
<crdlb> xtknight, dist-upgrade pulls in new packages
<RAOF> xtknight: That's just a difference between upgrade & full-upgrade (as aptitude now calls it).  Full-upgrade can install new packages, upgrade can't.
<xtknight> ah so these ones that require "partial upgrade" are totally new pkgs?
<RAOF> Kill_X: You probably want to grep the source for the function that's called from, and the kernel headers for the actual function definition.
<xtknight> well i was getting linux-image-generic in the dist-upgrade path..
<crdlb> xtknight, or they depend on new packages
<RAOF> Yes, since it's going to install the (new) linux-image-...-10-generic packages.
<xtknight> i see
<databuddy> hehe
<xtknight> but they have become just "upgrades" now?
<xtknight> and i havent done anything
<databuddy> pidgin a bit unstable with mousegestures XD
<Kill_X> RAOF: well, if you know C/C++, you will see that there's a function call to a kernel-included function, which is issuing too many parameters
<RAOF> Kill_X: Yes, I know.  You probably want to find the actual definition, and check the source to see if there's a #define somewhere that'll make it call the right prototype.
<Kill_X> RAOF: well, thanks, did that already.
<RAOF> Kernel modules often do #defines against the kernel revision where the interface changes.  Since Ubuntu's kernel is somewhere between .22 & .23, that can mess up some module builds.
<Kill_X> RAOF: I know that one, also.
<RAOF> Ok.  Sounds like there's nothing I can really offer you then :/
<Kill_X> just wanted you to check, if you could find a 'ieee80211_rts_get' function somewhere
<Kill_X> within the kernel headers
<RAOF> Ah, certainly.
* RAOF fires up grep
<RAOF> include/net/mac80211.h
<Kill_X> ??
<RAOF> That's where it's defined for me.
<RAOF> linux-headers-2.6.22-10-generic/
<Kill_X> I checked that file FIVE times
<Kill_X> mkay, perhaps I was stuck on -9
<Kill_X> which makes no sense, either
<RAOF> Unless it got added by -10
<Kill_X> no, it didn't
<RAOF> Hm.  Anyway, line 853
<Kill_X> should be there since rc1
<RAOF> Sorry, 835
* RAOF greps against -9
<RAOF> ...and it is indeed in -9, same spot.
<Kill_X> well...
<Kill_X> k, I only searched the ieee80211.* files
<RAOF> Heh.  Recursively grepping the whole headers folder doesn't take that long :)
<Kill_X> no, it doesn't, but following kernel CCs would suggest ieee80211* should be the right place to look at ;)
<DARKGuy> Guys, could anybody tell me how do I submit a package for Gutsy release in the official repos?
<RAOF> DARKGuy: You head over to #ubuntu-motu, and check out wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<DARKGuy> Thanks RAOF :)
<Kill_X> whee, and according to source and declaration there must not be an error
<Kill_X> but there is
<Kill_X> <
<Kill_X> <3
<Kill_X> RAOF: do you speak c/c++ ? :)
<RAOF> That's a strange heart you've got there :)
<RAOF> Yes.  I don't really have time to look at it now, though, sorry.
<Kill_X> you don't have to
<Kill_X> just tell me
<RAOF> Oh.
<RAOF> Ok.
<Kill_X> void ieee80211_rts_get(struct ieee80211_hw *hw,
<Kill_X> 		       const void *frame, size_t frame_len,
<Kill_X> 		       const struct ieee80211_tx_control *frame_txctl,
<Kill_X> 		       struct ieee80211_rts *rts);
<Kill_X> and
<Kill_X> 		ieee80211_rts_get(rt2x00dev->hw, rt2x00dev->interface.id,
<Kill_X> 				  frag_skb->data, frag_skb->len, control,
<Kill_X> 				  (struct ieee80211_rts *)(skb->data));
<Kill_X> how many parameters in the function call (last one)?
<RAOF> 6
<Kill_X> clarify
<RAOF> It's got a surplus interface.id
<xtknight> same thoughts here
<Kill_X> ah fuck
<Kill_X> sry
<RAOF> NP
<Kill_X> always ocerread the control
<Kill_X> -c +v
<xtknight> can anyone add anything to Bug 134911?  i would like to get this fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134911 in gnome-control-center "[gutsy]  Screen resolutions other than current are not listed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134911
<xtknight> i'm not sure if this is happening for everyone, or just those with nvidia proprietary drivers, and why.  why the source code is like it is/how/whether this can be fixed/etc
<RAOF> xtknight: Works for me, with proprietary nvidia drivers.
<xtknight> RAOF, i wonder why?  the "i == current_size" in the source code seems to be doing exactly what it sounds like, at least on my machine
<xtknight> well what i didn't realize was that the second if clause was || not &&.  but now im even more confused as to why my proposed IF statement works and the second does not, properly.
<xtknight> i have multiple screens, perhaps that has something to do with it, but i dont think so
<RAOF> The full source code you post doesn't even check current_size in the first if.
<RAOF> (It's commented out)
<xtknight> why should it be checking current_size there?
<xtknight> it is checked later within the same clause
<RAOF> That's my point.  It isn't.
<RAOF> Actually, could you pastebin the code if you want me to look at it.  Launchpad mangles the code if you try to post it inline.
<Kill_X> RAOF: thx for twice-counting, now bugfixing CVS REALLY gets interesting ;)
<xtknight> RAOF, ok
<RAOF> Kill_X: Heh.  NP
<xtknight> this is odd though.  i'm trying to find out why my IF works and that one doesn't.
<Kill_X> so gn8 everyone
<xtknight> i was thinking an order of operations problem maybe.  but then why does it work on your pc..
<RAOF> Good question.  Maybe your nvidia drivers are lying in different ways.
<xtknight> RAOF, http://rafb.net/p/HCAR2t88.html
<xtknight> that's the main.c code of the original file
<xtknight> unmodified gnome-control-center display main.c code i should say
<RAOF> What function am I looking for?
<xtknight> line ~434
<xtknight> i guess the point of i == current_size being checked twice is if show_resolution does not come back with whatever is the current res.
<RAOF> Yes.  If you've somehow fandangled a different res, you'll want it displayed.
<xtknight> well it works now with the vanilla packages :\
<xtknight> brb i'm going to reboot and try to reproduce this
<xtknight> RAOF, it works now.  not sure what went wrong earlier.  afaik it's always been like it was earlier, especially on feisty.  no idea what happened
<arooni> um why does installing the build essential package require the install cD?
<arooni> i dont have it anymore
<xtknight> remove apt-cdrom from sources.list
<arooni> yup
<arooni> thats the ticket
<arooni> so i have completely destroyed my vista partition
<arooni> which is a good thing
<arooni> but i want to know how i can use vmware
<arooni> to boot to windows
<xtknight> d/l vmware server
<xtknight> so you can create a windows VM
<arooni> ok next q:  E: couldn't find package: libtoolize
<arooni> how do i get that
<arooni> (while i'm compiling the alsa libraries)
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install libtool   ?
<arooni> are you folks 100% linux?
<arooni> and not dual booting?
<xtknight> i dualboot with xp
<xtknight> 99% daily use=linux
<arooni> what about aclocal xtknight ?
<DARKGuy> I dualboot and use XP when I need to try my multiplatform code in it, else, 100% linux
<xtknight> arooni,  sudo apt-get install autoconf automake
<arooni> what about vmware
<xtknight> you have to d/l vmware server from vmware.com
<arooni> i know
<arooni> but experiences
<arooni> versus dual booting
<xtknight> oh
<arooni> dual booting has been nothing but pain for me
<xtknight> i love vmware.  i use it for my job which requires xp/excel.  but my vmware is faster than my native xp even (i'm guessing because it runs/writes to memory)
<arooni> 'Unable to determine python libraries.  probably python-config is not avaialble on this system.... please use --with-pythonlibs options
<arooni> what do i need to install there
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install python-dev
<xtknight> what are you compling? alsa?
<arooni> xtknight, knows all
<DARKGuy> you'll lose good 3D acceleration with a VM, doesn't matter if you use VirtualBox, QEMU or VMWare :/. If all you do are apps, then a VM is good... if you don't mind your entire system lagging a bit, but it depends on your computer's specs.
<arooni> xtknight, ya
<xtknight> sudo apt-get build-dep alsa
<xtknight> i think
<xtknight> or
<xtknight> sudo apt-get build-dep alsa-source
<arooni> DARKGuy, i have a dual core 2.0ghz (intel) + 2 gigs of ram plus intel 965 chipset
<xtknight> entire system lag is non existent if youre not doing anything in the backgruond
<xtknight> im usually using either linux or xp
<xtknight> arooni, pretty much exact machine here except 1.83ghz, and it's a joy to use
<RAOF> arooni: You may be interested in kvm, then.
<xtknight> kvm has always been slower for me than vmware, but if you're up on being gpl only it's the best choice
<arooni> xtknight, you got t61 too?
<xtknight> arooni, desktop pc though.  gigabyte ga-965p-ds3.  but 2 gigs of ram, 865, and dual core 1.83ghz
<xtknight> 965*
<DARKGuy> arooni: more than enough
<arooni> xtknight, i have a similar setup on my desktop pc
<arooni> soooo powerful muwhahahahha
<xtknight> i run xp64 in a VM on a 32bit host usually
<xtknight> for now i am 64 on 64
<xtknight> it works just as well
<arooni> xtknight, i'm runnin 32 bit for linux
<xtknight> you can use 32 bit or 64 bit VMs, at least with vmware with a 32bit host.  maybe only with VT extensions, not sure about that
<xtknight> the reason i like vmware is because it provides mouse drivers for your VM so it's silky smooth.  with kqemu+kvm you get laggy mouse, at least last time i tried it
<arooni> error: this packages requires a curses library
<arooni> how do i get curses
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev
<xtknight> did you do that build-dep alsa-source?
<xtknight> it should have downloaded everything you need for alsa, i think
<arooni> xtknight, yeah but it didnly do ncurses-dev
<xtknight> try build-dep alsa-tools and build-dep alsa-utils
<xtknight> particularly tools, it gives you a lot of more needed pkgs
<arooni> ahh cool
<arooni> what is the method for installing sun java 6
<arooni> damn this is the speed i'm talking about 1061KB/s
<xtknight> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-02-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6178 kB, installed size 14164 kB
<arooni> is vmware server free?
<xtknight> yes but not open souce
<xtknight> and vmware workstation is not free at all
<n0yd> Just curious, in Gutsy, are the devs replacing gnome-print-manager with PrinterDrake?
<arooni> do i want the binary or the source xtknight
<xtknight> arooni, source for vmware srver (tar gz)
<n0yd> Or can someone tell me if there is already a new printing interface/manager in gutsy?
<arooni> whats the name of the pcakge that install windows fonts
<arooni> and are there any good packages that install a bunch of common fonts other than that
<xtknight> !info msttcorefomts
<ubotu> Package msttcorefomts does not exist in gutsy
<xtknight> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<xtknight> not sure about other fonts
<arooni> xtknight, how do u do that update alternatives thing
<xtknight> for java?
<arooni> xtknight, exactly
<xtknight> !update-java-alternatives
<xtknight> um
<DanaG> !info galternatives
<ubotu> galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.4 (gutsy), package size 27 kB, installed size 276 kB
<xtknight> arooni,  i think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<xtknight> or that
<n0yd> No one can answer my extremely easy to answer question? :)
<albertico> RAOF, are you there?
<arooni> got it xtknight
<arooni> hey folks i installed sun's java.... but how do i tell eclipse to look for that java?  i'm getting an erroRE: 'a java runtime enviorment (JRE) or java dev kit(JDK) must be avialble in order to run eclipse
<xtknight> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-02-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 9285 kB, installed size 31300 kB
<RAOF> albertico: Yes?
<albertico> RAOF, I dont now how to apply the patch
<albertico> I now how to apply a patch to a kernel source, but not to modules...
<albertico> I dont know the specific file name, not sure if I need to know that so...
<albertico> alberto@alberto-laptop:/usr/src$ ls
<albertico> linux-headers-2.6.22-10          linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22            linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22-10.23.tar.gz
<albertico> linux-headers-2.6.22-10-generic  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22_2.6.22-10.23.dsc  l-u-m.debdiff
* albertico :/
<RAOF> albertico: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/BuildFromDebdiff?highlight=%28debdiff%29
<albertico> thanks!
<albertico> :)
<albertico> #
<albertico> Apply the debdiff changes.
<albertico>     *
<albertico>       cd PACKAGE-* && patch -p1 < ../DEBDIFF
<albertico> But this is not working for me, that was what I wrote, and ask me for file names.
<xtknight> try -p0,-p2,-p3,-p4,-p5,-p6 etc
<xtknight> that's all i can suggest.  night
<RAOF> albertico: Oh, yeah, sorry.  I think you'll need -p4 for that debdiff.
<albertico> yes I saw
<albertico> I did, but, is normal to need all this dependencies?:
<albertico> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Dependencias de construccin no alcanzadas: debhelper (>= 3) kernel-wedge (>= 2.24ubuntu1) linux-headers-2.6.22-10-386 linux-headers-2.6.22-10-rt linux-headers-2.6.22-10-server linux-headers-2.6.22-10-ume linux-headers-2.6.22-10-xen
<snadge> isnt pulseaudio default now?
<RAOF> Yes, you'll need all those dependencies.
<RAOF> snadge: No, thank god.
<snadge> thank god? :P
<snadge> i know it has issues with flash 9 and wine
<snadge> but afaik, they were resolved or able to be worked around
<RAOF> And it makes my laptop use 10% more power, and it breaks the volume control on my laptop :)
<snadge> thats a bit dodgey
<snadge> wonder why it would increase power consumption
<RAOF> Well, it keeps the soundcard active, and it locks one of the volume controls to 100% as a reference.  Since my card has only 1 volume control... ;)
<snadge> as a workaround, i believe they were working on having the sound daemon release the device after a period of inactivity
<RAOF> That would help, yes.
<arooni> hey folks i'm having trouble installing alsa from source with the hda-intel card.... everything comiplies and installs (i think).... except for alsa-lib.... i'm getting errors compiling python.c
<arooni> ideas?
<RAOF> arooni: Why are you building alsa from source?
<arooni> RAOF, because tahts what the thinkwiki told me to do
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<arooni> believe me id rather not
<arooni> i hate compiling
<arooni> i like intereprted code
<arooni> neways... any ideas on how to solve
<RAOF> You'd need to pastebin the actual error, and probably the whole build log.
<arooni> RAOF, wheres build log
<RAOF> The stuff in your terminal
<arooni> RAOF, http://pastie.caboo.se/91209
<RAOF> arooni: install python-all-dev
<RAOF> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<arooni> RAOF, same error :(
<arooni> damn am i hosed?
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> Edit python.c, and change #include <python/Python.h> to #include <python2.5/Python.h>
<arooni> RAOF, any idea where python.c is?
<RAOF> Yup: /home/chasetoys/dev/alsacvs/alsa-lib/modules/mixer/simple
<arooni> RAOF, better but still acouple errors yet
<arooni> RAOF, http://pastie.caboo.se/91209
<arooni> woah
<arooni> if u do sudo it works
<RAOF> arooni: That would be because you've tried to build with sudo at some point before :)
<arooni> RAOF, is that bad
<RAOF> Not terribly, but it means you get permissions problems like you just got theer.
<arooni> RAOF, even though i installed alsa-utils, alsa-driver, and alsa-lib..... i still dont get a sound device
<arooni> nay ideas
<RAOF> Nope.
<RAOF> Sorry
<albertico> ubuntu rules!
<albertico> linux rules!
<albertico> you rules!
<albertico> xD
<arooni> RAOF, cuz i did sudo make installl... is that a problem?
<Parisi> Hello
<arooni> hey can i revert my sound drivers to what was initially installed
<arooni> for alsa?
<DanaG> Argh, I'm having major issues playing WMV.
<DanaG> The Position bar wobbles around randomly, the audio desyncs from the video, and sometimes the audio stops entirely.
<ToHellWithGA> could one of yall tell me where to look to see if the gutsy ffmpeg package was built with faac/faad support?
<RAOF> I don't believe it was.  You can check the package dependencies, or just run "ffmpeg" to find out
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: i can't because i haven't moved to gutsy yet b/c my wireless driver was abandoned at some kernel change
<ToHellWithGA> that's why uncle sam needs you to volunteer
<DanaG> XFCE's mixer is also buggy -- you can't control a different sound card.
<RAOF> ToHellWithGA: You can just use packages.ubuntu.com :)
<ToHellWithGA> oh you sneaky devil you
<ToHellWithGA> thanks
<arooni> man
<RAOF> However, the answer is "no"
<arooni> i cant install alsa from source
<arooni> is there a way of reverting
<arooni> to whats on the disk?
<shirish> guys is anybody able to resolve https://launchpad.net ?
<shirish> Hobbsee: hey ;)
<Hobbsee> hi shirish
<shirish> Hobbsee: I'm unable to find any documentation regarding update-manager, doing a dpkg -L update-manager reveals there are update-manager entries in help/yelp but it shows nothing in yelp, it just shows about gnome-app-install
<shirish> Hobbsee: so at one end, I'm looking if you can confirm that such is the case, if it is, then what should I file the bug about, incomplete documentation or wrong documentation?
<Hobbsee> shirish: are you interested in writing said missing documentation?
<Hobbsee> shirish: i'd ask mvo - but he's quite busy, so if you offer to write it / help write it, you'll get further
<shirish> Hobbsee: I have no idea about what to write therein. For I haven't used 'update-manager' ever, all I ever used is 'sudo aptitude update' & then 'sudo aptitude upgrade'  now 'sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<shirish> Hobbsee: its for a friend who's a newbie & hence started to investigate 'update-manager' tool.
<forevertheuni> hi..any big chances in kernel scheduling in gusty?
<forevertheuni> I'm having a lot of breaks
<forevertheuni> like everything stops for 1 or 2 seconds
<forevertheuni> and..what's the command to the new screens conf app?
<forevertheuni> I can't see it in system tab
<Hobbsee> shirish: right.  i'd assume it'll get done along with everything else, at some point.  but youd' really do better to learn about it, and write some documentation on it
<DanaG> Are there any nice but non-cpu-intensive xscreensaver themes?
* Hobbsee cannot confirm or deny, due to no yelp
<Hobbsee> DanaG: i like aasaver - asciiquarium
<shirish> Hobbsee: thanx for your help ;)
<shirish> help/yelp lol
<arooni> im having a lot of trouble getting sound to work on my thinkpad t61
<arooni> with my t61 (and its intel-hda) i have alsa installed from source......  and it looks like the driver loads & such.. alsamixer is accessible.  but i dont hear any output... ideas?
<forevertheuni> hm.
<forevertheuni> you have no output or it's low?
<forevertheuni> put it to max and connect some headphones
<forevertheuni> I had the same prob
<forevertheuni> I compiled new modules REMOVED THE OLD ONES and rebootes
<forevertheuni> rebooted*
<forevertheuni> and it was ok
<arooni> forevertheuni, no output even with headphones
<arooni> forevertheuni, how did you REMOVE THE OLD ONES
<arooni> ;p
<forevertheuni> lol
<forevertheuni> rm -fv oldonesplace
<forevertheuni> ?
<forevertheuni> lool
<arooni> um
<forevertheuni> find /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ -name snd-hda*
<forevertheuni> /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<arooni> i dont know how to do that
<forevertheuni> I only have this ones now
<forevertheuni> to that find command
<forevertheuni> and remove the others but those
<arooni> forevertheuni, i have three listed
<forevertheuni> yah
<forevertheuni> which are the other 2?
<arooni> i have:  /ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel; /ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko, and /kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<forevertheuni> oh..the first is a directory not file
<arooni> right
<arooni> so which should i rm
<forevertheuni> rm -Rfv /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel
<forevertheuni> (sudo)
<arooni> ok got that
<arooni> whats next
<arooni> reboot?
<forevertheuni> yeah
<forevertheuni> try that
<ironmatar>  currently running fiesty 64 bit   but i have a problem  due to my vid card not being supported until gutsy ,gigbyte 8500gt fanless , i have been told to manuel install and somone ws really nice enough to help with that  howeve this morning my hd seems to ahve choked and i scraped and got another one so im haveing to redo everything     and the only command line piece i dont have written down  is teh get nvidia driver manuel 
<forevertheuni> lol
<forevertheuni> nvidia manual install is easy
<forevertheuni> you pick up the driver
<RAOF> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<forevertheuni> you need linux-headers for your version(sources)
<arooni> are you folks 100% linux?
<forevertheuni> and then run the package from nvidia.com
<forevertheuni> I am
<ironmatar> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r ?
<RAOF> ironmatar: Or, you get directed to the wiki page, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<forevertheuni> I have a schrinked to the max partition with windows that came with the computer never accepted the licence..I'm still w8ting for refund
<arooni> forevertheuni, now i get:  'the volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control.  this means that either you don't have the right Gstreamer plugins installe,d or you don't have a sound card configured
<forevertheuni> what?
<forevertheuni> :/
<forevertheuni> sudo depmod -ae
<arooni> thats if i cdouble click the sound icon
<forevertheuni> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<forevertheuni> open a terminal and type alsamixer to check if you have any controls
<DanaG> argh, xscreensaver-demo died and became unkillable.
<DanaG> Even with -9
<DanaG> even with -SEGV
<arooni> forevertheuni, function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<forevertheuni> lol
<forevertheuni> :/
<forevertheuni> wtf...
<forevertheuni> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<forevertheuni> u sure it's the hda-intel module?
<forevertheuni> :/ weird
<forevertheuni> the old hda-intel loaded and new one didn't?
<arooni> forevertheuni, FATAL could not open: /lib/modules/2.6.22-generic/ubuntu/media snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko; no such file or directory
<forevertheuni> is the alsa package u compiled from the latest?
<arooni> when i do the modprobe
<DanaG> I see: choosing "only one" kills it.
<forevertheuni> depmod -ae
<forevertheuni> arooni,
<ironmatar> RAOF: iv read both those 2 links repetedly and i dont see the sequence for manuel install i was given
<forevertheuni> it is going to the later
<forevertheuni> previous*
<arooni> forevertheuni, next ?
<arooni> i did the depmod -ae
<forevertheuni> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<arooni> ok taht worked
<RAOF> ironmatar: Which means you've been directed somewhere worse than that guide :)
<arooni> without a failure
<forevertheuni> weird :/
<arooni> forevertheuni, um so now i can get alsamixer
<forevertheuni> try
<arooni> with lots of options
<forevertheuni> ok :D I fixed my gusty today
<forevertheuni> that's why it's why it's fresh :D
<arooni> forevertheuni, um do i have to do anything to get it to modprobe snd-intel on bootup
<arooni> to make it work?
<forevertheuni> ...too much why's
<DanaG> Argh, it did it again!
<RAOF> ironmatar: It doesn't matter that those aren't the directions you were given before.  They're good directions, and you should be able to follow them.
<forevertheuni> arooni, should be ok now
<forevertheuni> arooni, reboot and try again
<arooni> forevertheuni, what volume bars do you turn up
<arooni> for alsamixer
<atlas95> hello
<forevertheuni> pcm master?
<forevertheuni> pcm & master?*
<arooni> forevertheuni, were you able to get the scroll think working (middle button)?
<forevertheuni> what do you mean?
<arooni> forevertheuni, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_Tribe_5_on_a_ThinkPad_T61#Trackpad_scrolling'
<arooni> kill the trailing '
<arooni> doing that didnt work for me :(
<forevertheuni> I have no thinkpad
<forevertheuni> lol
<forevertheuni> asus a8js
<arooni> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<arooni> cool
<shirish> forevertheuni: what is pcm?
<forevertheuni> sound ?
<forevertheuni> from system?
<DanaG> And I have 2 X servers running, for some reason.
<arooni> wowwww
<shirish> forevertheuni: I know, but the full-form of pcm? Its an abbreviation afaik
<forevertheuni> arooni, put that lines in /etc/xorg.conf restart X server and see if it's working
<arooni> forevertheuni, sound works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<forevertheuni> !pcm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<forevertheuni> lol
<forevertheuni> shirish, good question
<DanaG> !nothing
<arooni> forevertheuni, and its really smart.... when i plug in head phones it doesnt come out of speakers
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<arooni> now ways!
<DanaG> dang, I wanted it to say "I don't know anything about nothing".
<forevertheuni> arooni, O.o
<Parisi> Hello
<DanaG> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<arooni> forevertheuni, before with my sony laptop........... it wasnt that smart
<DanaG> Aah, that's what I was looking for.
<forevertheuni> !something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about something - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ironmatar> raof  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  sudo sh NVIDIA.xxxxxxx.run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start     also when i run gdm stop it hangs  and i have to hit alt f2 to finish gdm stop to get to login and pasword lines
<zeeble> shirish: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3Apcm&btnG=Google+Search
<Parisi> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<forevertheuni> arooni, my girlfriends sony laptop is that smart
<forevertheuni> and all the laptops I knew where smart...
<forevertheuni> arooni, probably you didn't feed it right
<forevertheuni> ironmatar, yeah
<BinaryMutant> for some reason I've lost my terminfo file, everytime i load gnome-terminal it gives an error that says-  Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'. Anyone know how to fix?
<forevertheuni> ironmatar, or find a deb pkg :D
<forevertheuni> lool
<ironmatar> and serenityUK was kind enough to patently figure out it was hanging up
<Parisi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<forevertheuni> bah..I should be studying organic chemistry
<Parisi> Excellent
<Parisi> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DanaG> I had to chmod -x every xscreensaver 'hack'
<forevertheuni> BinaryMutant, O.o do you have that file?
<DanaG> And yet xscreensaver-demo still locks up on selecting stuff or scrolling.
<shirish> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<forevertheuni> oh btw..my networkmanager is behaving weird in gusty..(wireless part)
<Parisi> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BinaryMutant> forevertheuni: I've only got a read me in /etc/terminfo/ and the readme doesn't say much
<forevertheuni> yeah..like me
<forevertheuni> BinaryMutant, don't know m8
<forevertheuni> baahhhhhh....it's always the same thing..I come here ask a question..nobody answers and I stay to help
<forevertheuni> :/
<Hobbsee> forevertheuni: this suggests that you know the answers to most of the questions, then.
<RAOF> ironmatar: I'm not sure what your question is.
<Hobbsee> forevertheuni: as for the kernel scheduler, you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-kernel when it's awake - but i dont htink they were planning on it
<forevertheuni> well...don't ask me what was before the big bang..I will not be able to answer
<forevertheuni> I dunno
<forevertheuni> I'll probably try to run feisty kernel
<forevertheuni> and check
<ironmatar> serenity gave me a command also before that that fetched the nvidia lib
<forevertheuni> but it didn't load right...not sure if it was the nvidia stuff
<forevertheuni> oh..long ago were the days that I make menuconfig  and made to run only the things I need
<forevertheuni> lool
<forevertheuni> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<DanaG> My networkmanager is weirder with wired than with wireless.
<ironmatar> i spose i could just straight dload the driver but somehow i think that will bork the whole deal
<arooni> how do i install the applet that allows me to configure the compviz fusion effects?
<arooni> its the UI portion
<arooni> what package is that
<Hobbsee> ccsm
<forevertheuni> DanaG, I don't try wired anymore
<arooni> Hobbsee, cant find that package
<forevertheuni> arooni, fusion-icon
<forevertheuni> I think
<RAOF> compizconfig-package-manager
<forevertheuni> ah that
<forevertheuni> lool
<Hobbsee> yes, run by using ccsm, iirc
<RAOF> forevertheuni: fusion-icon is for people who... I don't really know, actually :)
<arooni> forevertheuni, cant find the package compizconfig-package-manager
<arooni> i mean RAOF
<crdlb> RAOF, want to use emerald? :P
<forevertheuni> RAOF, :D
<forevertheuni> crdlb, :d
<forevertheuni> RAOF, well..want to change to metacity any moment
<forevertheuni> :d
<forevertheuni> petty e17 doesn't have all those effects :(
<RAOF> crdlb: Not particularly :)
<arooni> anyone know what package i should install?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and my windows keep BLINKING and BLINKING and BLINKING when Urgent is set.
<DanaG> How do I get them to blink just ONCE?
<RAOF> arooni: compizconfig-settings-manager.
<crdlb> RAOF, I was continuing your statement :)
<RAOF> Aaah.
<arooni> RAOF, ftw!
<RAOF> Yeah, we should really fix it so that the wrapper let's compiz start it's decorator.
<forevertheuni> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ed/LinuxDistroTimeline.png
<forevertheuni> that's why slackware as so many fans
<arooni> how do i get these: If you install the Gnome Brightness Applet, it'll give you an easy way to change the brightness from within Gnome:
<arooni> the gnome brightness applet specifically
<forevertheuni> yeah
<forevertheuni> arooni, right click in the gnome-panel
<forevertheuni> and add the applet
<forevertheuni> where do I find the new screens app?
* Hobbsee wonders what happened to hardware keys to change that.
<forevertheuni> Hobbsee, lol in my laptop..I could only dim..not the other way around
<forevertheuni> each
<forevertheuni> still have that prob
<Hobbsee> weird.
<Hobbsee> do both the dim and brigten keys show up correctly in xev?
<arooni> forevertheuni, yup that works great
<forevertheuni> Hobbsee, neither
<forevertheuni> lol
<arooni> i'm using feisty and beryl................. and every so often......... when new windows open.... they're all black.  i have to end up reloading the window manager which only makes it work for a bout 5 minutes......... any idea on what to do to fix?
<forevertheuni> Hobbsee, however sound keys do produce events
<Hobbsee> forevertheuni: neither key shows up in xev, yet the dim works?
<forevertheuni> arooni, start with compiz-fusion
<Hobbsee> that's...
<forevertheuni> arooni, never had problem with beryl
<arooni> ahhh
<forevertheuni> Hopsbbsee, ye
<Hobbsee> arooni: feisty support isnt here, anyway.
<arooni> forevertheuni, but does it work on 7.04
<forevertheuni> arooni, liked beryl more
<arooni> thats nother comptuer
<forevertheuni> arooni, yes
<arooni> on my lappy i have gutsy
<forevertheuni> arooni, go to #compiz-fusion and type !ubuntu
<forevertheuni> or...whatever
<forevertheuni> lol
<forevertheuni> Hobbsee, probably is not OS related..I dunno
<forevertheuni> Hobbsee, what's the screens new feature app name(to start in terminal)
<forevertheuni> can't find it :/
<DanaG> On my laptop, brightness changing seems to be done a the kernel level.
<Hobbsee> forevertheuni: beryl isnt even in gutsy.
<forevertheuni> could find it in a gusty livecd
<Hobbsee> forevertheuni: i dont know gnome, i dont run it.
<forevertheuni> Hobbsee, I know...did I said that?
<Hobbsee> forevertheuni: oh, the not OS related as about the key events, right.
<forevertheuni> DanaG, I can use all the brightness apps to change the luminosity
<forevertheuni> DanaG, it's not something I care much
<DanaG> I can use the brightness applet, but going between levels turns the LCD backlight entirely off.
<forevertheuni> oh. :/ dunno
<forevertheuni> but these breaks are killing me :7
<forevertheuni> probably is network related ...hmm or wine
<forevertheuni> I'm playing a game with cedega
<forevertheuni> :/
<forevertheuni> MMORPG so..dunno
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Undecided,New] 
<zeeble> anyone have a link to installing acrobat reader on gutsy?
<DanaG> It's really annoying seeing my screen BLINK OFF twice during a fade.
<zeeble> or a source
<DanaG> It kinda' defeats the purpose of a FADE, don'tcha think?
<DanaG> It's like a punch in the face.
<DanaG> *POW* *POW*
<DanaG> Oh, and I don't get the Gnome OSD during brightness changes.
<DanaG> I mean, automatic ones show the GUI, but hotkeys don't.
<DanaG> Luckily, my BIOS has its own built-in OSD.  Nifty.
<DanaG> Too bad there's no GTK Amarok.  If not for that one app, I wouldn't need any of KDE.
<DanaG> I don't use KDE due to personal preference.
<DanaG> However, my only major _gripe_ with KDE is that I can't get stuff to fit in with Gnome or XFCE.
<zeeble> as in?
<se7en^Of^9> can i manuel start the resticted driver applet that starts on my desktop automatic but not on my laptop
<zeeble> which driver is this?
<zeeble> or rather, which applet
<forevertheuni> lol
<se7en^Of^9> restricted driver applet keeps poping up as soon as i get a new kernel and the applet will find the new .. nvidia driver and install it ..
<forevertheuni> O.o
* forevertheuni doesn't have that prob
<se7en^Of^9> the autoupdate doesn't work on my laptop as well but i can get around with sudo apt-get ...
<zeeble> weird
<se7en^Of^9> so nobody knows how to start the applet manualy
<DanaG> restricted-manager --check
<DanaG> I think.
<DanaG> Argh, I wish windows wouldn't BLINK so much.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: this is the nature of bling, i'm afria.d
<Amaranth> blink?
<forevertheuni> bbye
<arooni__>  have a 100GB drive on my lappy... right now: / = 10GB, /home = 23GB, 67 GB is free.......  what should i do with the 67 GB?  make /home bigger?  make a backup partition for documents?  ideas?
<zeeble> make /data1 and /data2
<arooni__> zeeble, why not make /home bigger?
<zeeble> a smaller home is fine, as long as you have access to the data partition
<zeeble> you could. just personal preference
<zeeble> i usually like a small home.. like maybe 4GB, and the rest i call /dataXX for storage
<arooni__> ahh i see
<arooni__> zeeble, how do i resize partitions.... /home looks like its currently mounted
<arooni__> and i cant resize mounted partitions i think right
<RAOF> arooni__: Not totally true, but good enough.
<arooni__> RAOF, how do i proceed to resize my /home partition
<zeeble> http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/resizing-ext3-partitions-with-parted
<RAOF> ^^^ link seems like it's got a good name :)
<RAOF> arooni__: With a livecd, generally.  Unless you've used LVM, which you almost certainly haven't.
<arooni__> RAOF, so which live cd should i use?
<zeeble> yes. the link recommends knoppix. which is the same as using the boot CD
<arooni__> but can i get away with ubuntu's live cd?
<RAOF> arooni__: Yes.
<zeeble> sure.
<arooni__> RAOF, which live cd do i want to use?
<RAOF> arooni__: Which ever one you have lying around?
<arooni__> knoppix looks german :(
<RAOF> It isn't.
<arooni__> RAOF, none laying around; i used alternate install
<RAOF> Well, not entirely :)
<RAOF> arooni__: You can do it with the alternate installer, too, IIRC.
<JDahl> did anyone else experience problems with bluetooth devices after the latest updates?
<arooni__> RAOF, o rly!
<DanaG> WTF?  My USB device keeps randomly disconnecting.
<arooni__> RAOF, do you know where i can change it in the altnerate cd
<arooni__> i'm not seeing an option
<zeeble> when you boot with the alternate CD, does it have an option to boot in rescue mode?
<arooni__> zeeble, i see: 'rescue a broken system'
<zeeble> yeah, go ahead into that
<zeeble> let's assume your system is broken :)
<arooni__> zeeble, i hope we're not making bad assumptions here
<arooni__> ;p
<arooni__> man
<arooni__> i'm 100% linux right now
<arooni__> for the first time ever
<zeeble> it could still break *disclaimer*
<RAOF> arooni__: You go up to the "partitioning" phase, and then use the partitioner there to move stuff around.
<arooni__> RAOF, ok dokes... but i dont want to install ubuntu all over again
<RAOF> arooni__: I *haven't* done it that way, and it might not work.  You may be better off with a live cd.
<arooni__> i'm happy with it this time :p
<zeeble> just create 2 data partitions
<zeeble> and be done with it
<arooni__> zeeble, no partitioner :(
<arooni__> maybe i'll wait for the live cd i started downloading to finish
<zeeble> what no partitioner?
<zeeble> doesnt the rescue mode allow you to use parted?
<arooni__> zeeble, it asked me for root file system
<arooni__> then it gives me rescue ops
<arooni__> like execute a shell in /dev/sda1
<arooni__> execute a shell... reinstall grub boot loader; choose different root file system
<zeeble> yes. it puts you into a chroot
<zeeble> hmm, ok
<zeeble> anyone got sources for installing Acrobat Reader in gutsy?
<JDahl> zeeble, I am pretty sure acroread doesn't work in Gutsy atm...  I gave up trying to fix it at and use evince for the time being
<coNP> zeeble: I guess it does not run with the latest GTK
<RAOF> The license changed; it's no longer redistributable by us
<JDahl> after the latest updates I cannot use my bluetooth mouse. "hcitool scan" doesnt seem to work correctly - anyone else experienced this?
<coNP> Yes. But you could download and install it though for your personal use.
<RAOF> coNP: Oh, and *that* doesn't work?
<zeeble> JDahl: coNP ahm ok
<zeeble> RAOF: ah, ok
<coNP> Okay. I was just saying that I have still the latest binaries from Adobe.
<coNP> Which seem to not  work with our GTK in gutsy
<zeeble> crap
<RAOF> Aha!  Fair enough.
<coNP> What is a totally independent reason not to use (use evince instead) from legal / copyright issues
<coNP> zeeble: that is a nice illustration why proprietary software is bad.
<JDahl> my only beef with evince is that fullscreen mode has scrollbars and buttons etc., which is annoying for presentations
<coNP> Not evil (in this case :) -- as opposed by the copyright issue), but bad, since you cannot fix & compile it for yourself (and all Ubunteros as well :)).
<Trewas> does evince (or some other free pdf reader) support forms nowadays?
* coNP guesses some libpoppler (maybe SVN) supports forms, which won't get into Ubuntu before Gutsy+1 IIRC
<zeeble> what's evince, btw?
<zeeble> ah
<se7en^Of^9> my desktop has under system settings>>advanced>>resticted drivers ... my notebook doesn't ... what package would i have to install ???
<DanaG> Wow, Exaile's "files" view sucks.
<se7en^Of^9> need help with KubuntuRestrictedManager what package do i have to install
<tehk> Anyone having an issue where X does not shutdown when you try to shut the pc off?
<saispo> hi
<saispo> pidgin under gutsy have lost the icon in the notification bar ?
<saispo> :)
<saispo> all plugins are installed
<coNP> saispo: seems that I have the icon in the notification bar
<saispo> hmmm
<saispo> dpkg -l | grep pidgin plz
<saispo> have you a special plugins activated ?
<JohnFlux> hey all
<JohnFlux> the current version of youtube-dl  doesn't work, but there's a new version out which does work
<JohnFlux> any chance that someone could update the package? :)
<praecox> hey guys
<praecox> what can I do to play streamed AAC+ in Amarok or XMMS in Kubuntu Gutsy?
<saispo> praecox: install bad and ugly plugins ?
<saispo> coNP: no idea ?
* coNP does not know, sorry
* coNP has some plugins installed and running
<saispo> ok, same as me
<saispo> will try on a fresh
<praecox> saispo, which are bad and ugly? could you guide me?
<saispo> praecox: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<saispo> xmms-mp4 - a mp4/aac audio player for xmms
<saispo> for example
<praecox> saispo, well, I did already try that.
<praecox> saispo, but doesn't work, neither.
<praecox> saispo, it says it's loading media and that's all what it does.
<praecox> saispo, it works for me in VLC, but I just don't like this player much.
<DanaG> Argh, there are no nice Gnome equivalents of Amarok.
<DanaG> Sure, there are things with media libraries; however, I want folder views!
* coNP uses Amarok.
<praecox> saispo, just installed plugins you listed but still got ,,There is no available decoder.'' error in Amarok.
<RAOF> praecox: You probably want libxine1-ffmpeg.  Amarok doesn't use Gstreamer
<DanaG> Rythmbox doesn't do it.  Banshee doesn't do it.  Exaile doesn't do it.  "Listen" doesn't do it.  Songbird doesn't do it.
<saispo> DanaG: exaile, quodlibet ?
<DanaG> I use Amarok, but I wish there were a Gnome equivalent.
<DanaG> quodlibet?  Haven't heard of it.
<saispo> try :)
<arooni> how do i get: libboost-date-time1.33.1
<praecox> RAOF, oh, right. works now.
<arooni> how do i get boost libraies in general
<DanaG> Ooh, I'll give that a try.
<DanaG> Oh, and Songbird wouldn't even play things.  It merely said "Error."
<DanaG> With no details.
<arooni> folks
<DanaG> !find libboost-date-time1.33.1
<arooni> libbost-dev
<ubotu> Package/file libboost-date-time1.33.1 does not exist in gutsy
<arooni> thats what we want to type
<arooni> ;p
<DanaG> !find libboost-date-time*
<ubotu> Found: libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-date-time1.34.0
<DanaG> Aah, there's an answer.
<arooni> how are you folks doing this
<arooni> is it just in the channel
<arooni> can i do that on the cl?
<DanaG> It's a bot.
<DanaG> But there's also dpkg -s
<DanaG> er, S
<arooni> this is bullshit.......... deluge-torrent wants libboost-date-time.1.3.3.........
<arooni> the .deb package
<DanaG> quodlibet wouldn't play, either.
<DanaG> Mon Aug 27 01:58:09 2007: GStreamer encountered a general resource error.
<DanaG> I see...... PulseAudio had died.
<saispo> DanaG: songbird is not in gutsy ?
<DanaG> I found something to install it.
<DanaG> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/songbird
<DanaG> I edited the script to use /usr instead of /usr/local.
<DanaG> Yay, looks like quodlibet works for me!
<DanaG> Now I don't have any non-Gnome-fitting apps.
<saispo> DanaG: \o/
* saispo slaps pidgin !
<DanaG> I also like how scroll wheel is contextual.
<DanaG> It time-skips when over timer, and changes volume when over that icon.
<DanaG> Oh, here's a hint for anyone living in the USA: use mirrors.kernel.org as a source, listed above the official ubuntu mirror in sources.list.
<DanaG> That way, it'll be used if up-to-date, and the official mirror will be used otherwise.
<DanaG> Kernel.org sits on insanely large pipes, and can saturate almost any connection.
<DanaG> When on Charter's 3 megabits, that's what I get; when on campus at cal poly, I get whatever is the limit of my connection medium.
<pvandewyngaerde> anyone else experiencing extreme slow gnome-games tetris on kubuntu gutsy ?
<DanaG> You should try doing a net-install with Gigabit Ethernet.  It's mind-boggling.
<zeeble> how do you do a netinstall for ubuntu?
<zeeble> i'd rather do that than everything else
<zeeble> hate downloading a whole CD
<DanaG> I think there's a netinstall CD.
<DanaG> Then instead of selecting a country, use "custom" and mirrors.kernel.org
<zeeble> netinstall for ubuntu?
<zeeble> oh great. let me check.
<zeeble> there's a debian netinstall that i abs love.
<DanaG> If not, you can manually rebuild "instlux" to use Gutsy initramfs.
<DanaG> One of these days, I should post a tutorial about that....
<zeeble> just make a netinstall cd image build script!!
<zeeble> to create a netinstall image after each release
<zeeble> i'd sort of worship you
<DanaG> http://instlux.sourceforge.net/
<DanaG> You can rebuild that to use Gutsy, but you need its source, the ubuntu-installer initramfs images, notepad, and a couple of things for Windows: NSIS (have to add to PATH) and Python.
<zeeble> hm
<DanaG> Where would be a good place to post a tutorial?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one bug with instlux: it deals with hidden utility partitions rather poorly.  You may have to hit 'e' at the Grub screen.
<slytherin> DanaG: wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com/community
<DanaG> I think some time tomorrow I may do that.  I'll just have to think of an appropriate title.
<DanaG> Either that, or I'll write it up as a text file and give it to a dev to post in a nice format.
<zeeble> c'mon.. you know you can format it properly too :p
<zeeble> gotta go grab lunch
<DanaG> Hmm, way different timezone.
<DanaG> I'm in Pacific Time, USA.
<DanaG> It's 2:30 AM here.  Time for bed.
<slytherin> DanaG: I would recommend wiki.ubuntu.com and tafter cleanup move it to help.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> s/Time/Way past time/
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: August 27 2007, 12:31:15 - Next meeting: Screencast Team in 5 hours 28 minutes
<DanaG> @now nowhere
<saispo> anyone know where pidgin store his config ?
<DanaG> Dang, I wish it'd make a joke.
<DanaG> Oh, it's in ".purple".
<DanaG> It doesn't make sense, but that's those developers for you.
<ameyer> the replacement for libgaim(?) is libpurple
<slytherin> saispo: ~/.purple
<DanaG> Good night, all.
<saispo> thanks all
<poningru> zeeble: you know there is a guide for doing netinstall right?
<poningru> zeeble: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<zeeble> poningru: thanks. had no idea about that.
<rexy_> hmm what part configures the fn keys for backlight stuff? they dont work, (nor does xblacklight)
<zeeble> poningru: netboot is not the same as netinstall
<zeeble> this assumes i already have a machine with linux running
<poningru> zeeble: you can do that as well
<poningru> just go to /Installation
<poningru> there is a link to that
<zeeble> poningru: hmm, let me read it thoroughly
<zeeble> :)
<slytherin> zeeble: Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<zeeble> slytherin: that would assume i have windows too :)
<slytherin> rexy_: Is it a thinpad?
<slytherin> zeeble: And how were you planning ot install from net if you have neither?
<zeeble> slytherin: dude, you boot from a mini install image. which is say 50mb, which does the base install, partitions, creates the filesystem, and recognises the NIC.. then you setup apt, and download whatever packages you want.
<zeeble> or, you use tasksel
<rexy_> slytherin, no, dell C610, ati M6 mobility, open source driver
<slytherin> zeeble: Why not use Alternate CD instead if you don't like graphical install.
<slytherin> rexy_: Sorry, no idea.
<slytherin> zeeble: Or is that you want a fully customized installation?
<zeeble> slytherin: it is not that... it is just that i have to download the 700mb to install the whole system.. and then upgrade. which is again something like 700+200 = close to 1GB download
<zeeble> slytherin: i'd rather download a small installer image, and then the rest of the 700mb
<rexy_> hmm well seems i need to tweak some more, feisty gave me 4-5hours of battery life, gutsy barely makes it to 2.5 :/
<rexy_> guess the screen at 100% doesnt really help
<slytherin> zeeble: hmm.
<zeeble> screen brightness, and then you could see if you can step down the CPU speed if you are not using it fully
<zeeble> that'll extend your battery life
<rexy_> frequency scaling works fine, just not adjusting the screen when on lcd
<zeeble> ah, good luck
<rexy_> also laptop-mode has no installation canditate anymore, but i wasnt using that anyway
<zeeble> maybe the compiz effects taking up some proc power too
<rexy_> probably
<rexy_> power history indicates 8.4-9.4Watt, but not sure what those figures mean
<rexy_> or if they even are remotely accurate
<zeeble> :)
<rexy_> hmm the fn key events are not even registring
<rexy_> compiz makes it a bit more sluggish too, it's a pretty old card, surprised it even worked in gutsy with 3d(it was broken for feisty, for me anyway)
<rvalles> rexy_: which one is it?
<rexy_> it's an ati M6 mobility LY
<rexy_> seems to work ok vanilla style in gutsy, as long as you dont touch the new xconf tool, that breaks it by enabling xinerama and such
<rexy_> just no backlight ,be it via keys and xbacklight
<rexy_> i use xbacklight to flip the backlight, it sometimes turns off a few seconds into boot, due to a broken inverter, stopping and starting the backlight flips it back on
<rexy_> the desktop search thingy could probably also do with a lower setting, first time i started gutsy is was cracking away for 5 minutes before i could do anything, and i barely have files on the laptop home dir :/
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Is it safe to uninstall kubuntu-desktop, or should I wait until Gutsy's final release?
<rexy_> uninstall kubuntu-desktop does very little
<contrast83> I know. I guess I worded that poorly...
<contrast83> I'm wanting to remove some of its dependencies. I'm just concerned that removing it prior to the official release might keep certain upgrades from going smoothly.
<rexy_> well you can always do an install kubuntu-desktop later and see what it tries to install
<rexy_> and then just pick manually what you want
<contrast83> Smart. Wish I'd thought of that. :-)
<contrast83> Thanks.
<rexy_> yw
<contrast83> BTW, do you know when the commercial repositories will be online?
<bluefoxicy> cannot install traceroute :|
<rexy_> i have no idea, tried simply changing feisty to gutsy in the sources.list for the same repors?
<gnomefreak> contrast83: if they are going to be it will be after release most likely
<rexy_> hmm googlearth stuff shows up now when i try to install it
<gnomefreak> contrast83: deborphan will help with removal of meta packages
<gnomefreak> or if you used aptitude to install it you can use aptitude to remove it and its depedns
<gnomefreak> depends
<contrast83> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<contrast83> rexy_: you mean gutsy to feisty, right?
<gnomefreak> cant do that
<contrast83> that's what i thought, just making sure
<rexy_> no change the tag from feisty to gutsy and hope they repackaged?
<rexy_> hmm 1% laptop battery togo
<rexy_> thought it was supoposed to suspend at that point
<contrast83> Are you on Kubuntu, rexy_?
<rexy_> ubuntu
<rexy_> gnome is hard enough on my old lappy
<contrast83> bah :-P
<rexy_> why?
<rexy_> works pretty much the same way
<contrast83> KDE's always run just as quick as Gnome for me, even on old hardware
<contrast83> i was just gonna recommend kpowersave. the default power management applet on Kubuntu sucks
<rexy_> gnome-power-manager seems to work fine for me
<rexy_> well on feisty anyway, evidently it needs some work on gutsy stil
<zeeble> cant decide whether i want to install kde and check it out out gutsy
<rebugger> hi, ive got a new laptop (santa rosa), livecd doesnt start (i have read the bugreports), and started with the alternative-cd (it worked 1 time), but now it wont - i removed the "quiet"-option, set vga, and saw some lines, but now the screen is black - cant install
<rebugger> (gutsy tribe5)
<crackerbox> i need to use grep to set $foxfolder to gw7z7a40.default from Path=gw7z7a40.default in the firefox.ini file
<crackerbox> can someone lend a hand?
<rexy_> trying to copy over your firefox profile?
<Pici> crackerbox: You know that you can just import your bookmarks using the bookmark manager.. right?
<jgm> Hi any idea which package provides /usr/bin/esd?  I can't seem to find it anywhere...
<rexy_> dpkg -S /usr/bin/esd ?
<rexy_> maybe another flag, do dpkg --help and see what it says
<rexy_> you can use it to find out what file belongs to a package
<jgm> rexy_: does that work if the package isn't installed?
<rexy_> not sure, i'd think not
<crackerbox> pici im trying to set a variable to what my firefox folder is
<crackerbox> so i can install multiple extensions via copying them to the extension folder
<Pici> crackerbox: ah.
<Pici> crackerbox: You might have better luck asking for sed/awk/grep help in #bash.
<rbrunhuber8995> I can't start the live cd (tribe 5) because it complains that it can't find a filesystem with a live environment, but i can mount the cd myself in busybox
<lumoha> hi folks. i am a tribe5 user. Since upgrading my system from feisty to gutsy, i got issues with vmserver. Does anyone here run vmware on gutsy 2.6.22-10?
<lumoha> obviously the gutsy apt-sources doesnt have the package  vmware-server-kernel-modules
<lumoha> the any-any-patched vmware-source aborts the build process
<gnomefreak> vmware-player-kernel-modules
<nosrednaekim> lumoha: did you add the commercial repo?
<gnomefreak> lumoha: server is nonfree iirc so we dont package it
<lumoha> gnomefreak: player != server
<rexy_> hmm , how can i figure out if the acx driver in gutsy is the acx-mac version?
<Arwen> lumoha, the vmware server package is in the commercial repository
<Arwen> which has not been updated for gutsy yet
<Arwen> GNOME 2.19 is a development version, right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<lumoha> Arwen: thx.
<gnomefreak> 2.20 will be stable
<rexy_> runs stable enough here though
<Arwen> anticipated release date of .20?
<gnomefreak> gnome releases even numbers
<gnomefreak> ok back to work :(
<lumoha> nosrednaekim: is there already a commercial repo for gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> I guess not....
<lumoha> Arwen told so :)
<nosrednaekim> right
<Ketsuban> Do the WINE packages on winehq for 64-bit feisty also work on gutsy, or are there instructions elsewhere I need to follow? I'm kinda stuck, since the 64-bit forum rarely talks about stuff working with gutsy, and the gutsy forum rarely talks about 64-bit.
<Arwen> they have 64-bit packages for feisty?
<rexy_> Heu most of the packages are availeable in 64bit
<Arwen> Ketsuban, you can try. They should work.
<rexy_> just w32codecs and flash and such are 32 bit only
<Arwen> rexy_, try reading what he said. We're talking about WINE.
<Arwen> *the official packages from winehq*
<rexy_> why wouldnt there be a 64bit version?
<Arwen> because there hasn't been in forever. It looks like they finally put up one for Feisty.
<Arwen> Try actually *going and checking these things before commenting*
<rexy_> i ran 64bit with wine, worked fine, why do i need to lookup if it's going to work if it already worked for me?
<Arwen> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<rexy_> yeah because apt-get install wine is definitly a high breakage factor
<Arwen> Because when discussing the existence of 64-bit packages, it's nice to actually *make sure you know wtf you're talking about*
<Arwen> Do the WINE packages on winehq for 64-bit feisty also work on gutsy, or are there instructions elsewhere I need to follow? <-- what part of "on winehq" don't you understand?
<gnomefreak> !wtf | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> fine fine
<Arwen> wow, wine has a lot of build dependencies
<lumoha> is the upgrade of the commercial gutsy reps already sheduled?
<lumoha> ie with tribe6
<Hobbsee> lumoha: at some point, yes.
<lumoha> last question: the deb source will be
<lumoha> # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy-commercial main
<Hobbsee> quite likely, yes
<lumoha> thx
<GuyFromHell> I'm having issues with wpa_supplicant, getting a range of errors depending n the driver but all of them are "operation not supported" errors. any ideas?
<shirish> anybody, reported a bug in launchpad as well as in GNOME, now wanna track the GNOME bug-tracker, any ideas?
<instabin|work> is there any way to get the live cd and install on to a bootable usb key
<sayers> Why is Gutsy using 100% of both my cores?
<Arwen> probably that trackerd
<sayers> What should I do about it?
<Arwen> the search indexing that got built in is still broken afaik
<Arwen> 'apt-get remove --auto-remove tracker'
<Hobbsee> sayers: my psychic frog suggests you have a look for out of control processes using top.
<Arwen> and oh yeah, you should see if my conjecture is right
<sayers> Arwen, So gutsy won't have the newest xorg? :(
<Arwen> eh? Why would I know? I don't think so.
<Arwen> Well, correction. It does have the newest xorg. It won't have the newest xorg when it's released.
<sayers> yeah
<sayers> It should :(
<sayers> What distro's will?
<Arwen> gentoo? :-p
<Arwen> I think Foedora Core 7 does as well
<sayers> I've never tried fedora.
<Arwen> me neither
<sayers> gentoo's use flags are annoying and also the whole 3 hour compile stinks
<Arwen> lol
<Arwen> USE flags are pretty nice actually, they make configuring packages simpler
<Arwen> compiling software like OpenOffice.org and KDE is a major pain though
<sayers> they arent good if you dont want to bother with them
<sayers> I do want a kde-based distro
<Arwen> wow, compiling wine takes ages....
<Do``> um
<Do``> i just noticed
<Do``> the gnome system monitor now displays 1 cpu, while i have a dualcore intel cpu and in feisty i had to distinct cpu-s
<Do``> is that a bug a new feature?
<shirish> Do``: if I remember it got updated/upgraded last night, the gnome system monitor, have you updated/upgraded it?
<Do``> about an hour ago, yes
<Do``> but it was the same - having checked back on screenshots i made - before that too
<shirish> Do``: did you report the bug in launchpad then? either the bug might have been reported by somebody or it might have to do with your specs. either way look in launchpad
<Do``> no, i ask here first
<bernard__> Is xchat available for Gutsy?
<Do``> yes, 2.8.4 works okay
<Pici> !info xchat | bernard__
<ubotu> bernard__: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Arwen> Need to get 672kB/12.2MB of archives.After unpacking 53.4MB disk space will be freed.
<Arwen> What's the deal? I sense something wrong
<Hobbsee> you've already got some of it downloaded?
<Arwen> no, the 53.4MB will be freed part
<coNP> Arwen: do you have packages that will be removed?
<Arwen> no
<Arwen> that's why I'm worried
<Pici> Did it say it was removing packages?
<Arwen> no
<Pici> Odd.
<Arwen> http://pastebin.ca/672361
<coNP> Arwen: what is wine14?
<coNP> !info wine14 gutsy
<ubotu> Package wine14 does not exist in gutsy
<Arwen> coNP, missing newline character
<Pici> I dont see smplayer-themes in the repos either
<Arwen> that one's local
<rbrunhuber> is there a dmraid version for gutsy that works with fake raid 5?
<Arwen> rbrunhuber, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528636
<Arwen> seems to be dodgy
<rbrunhuber> Arwen: Thanks. So I'll have to build my own live cd I guess.
<rbrunhuber> Arwen: There are patches from a Red Hat guy. There are even a lp bugreport
<Hobbsee> Arwen: rbrunhuber that's a feisty thread, though
<Hobbsee> EDIT: Further research has lead me to dmraid 1.0.0.rc10, which in it's changelog notes RAID-5 support for nvidia. Current Ubuntu version is 1.0.0.rc9 which explains the lack of RAID-5 support. Will update with more info on how well it works.
<Hobbsee>     dmraid | 1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu5 | http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee>     dmraid | 1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu5 | http://mirror.pacific.net.au gutsy/universe Sources
<Arwen> *disclaimer*, google work
<Hobbsee> but it's not on the cd, so...
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: they aren't on gutsy tribe 5 cd?
<terlmann> I getz 4092 fps in glxgears with Beryl On! woot !!
<Arwen> terlmann, glxgears is not a benchmark
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: it's in universe.  of course not.
<terlmann> I know that
<Arwen> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.019 FPS
<Arwen> mm hmm :-)
<terlmann> but I am getting 4000+ fps in glx gears with beryl on using a radeon 9250 with xorg-ati
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: but i've downloaded the latest version when booted from the live cd. It complains about missing dm-raid45 target in the kernel
<Arwen> terlmann, and I'm getting 60 fps with the same driver
<terlmann> LOLOLOL
<Arwen> wanna guess why?
<terlmann> drag the edge of the window of glxgears so that the borders merge
<GalileoP> kann man diesen popup effekt beim minimieren/maximieren bei compiz ausschalten?
<terlmann> Its soo funnny
<GalileoP> oh sry wrong chan
<Arwen> heh
<Arwen> doesn't do anything here, still 60 fps
<Hobbsee> rbrunhuber: likely a bug, then
<Arwen> terlmann, hint: vsync
<terlmann> drag the glxgears left border to the right till the black portion dissapears
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: I'm starting to cry now. It to me 2 months to get the ubuntu live cd booted, my whole computer is ripped in pieces. the bios is totally changed...
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: *to =took
<Hobbsee> nasty
<terlmann> rbrunhuber : dump raid. In a year or so a new method of backing your data up will emerge. Raid = crap.
<rbrunhuber> terlmann: i can't dump the raid there is there are 3 highly customized windows environments on it.
<rbrunhuber> terlmann: i'd rather dump linux 'til my frustration level is down to normal.
<terlmann> heh. your screwed. your windows is screwed too. do anything in windows or linux to fool with Raid and something will break. get rid of it immediatly.
<terlmann> real MEN back up their data to 5 - inch floppies and run their os from Laser disks.
<rbrunhuber> terlmann: i go back to dos now. 1 process at a time ~12 commands. world was great then :-)
<robtaylor> terlmann: 5 inch? you mean 8 inch.. right?
<rexy_> and they are not afraid of folding said floppy's
<rbrunhuber> rexy_: and they put them in their back pocket and use them as a live system :-)
<robtaylor> laserdiscs, pah, core ram loaded from 12" winchesters =)
<rexy_> fold planes from them, ancient forms of communication
<terlmann> hmm
<terlmann> I just did something to pidgen, lost the channel log. brb
<terlmann> there it is
<terlmann> ok , rbrunhuber , back up all your data and then get rid of raid. solution found.
<rbrunhuber> terlmann: I consider this as a nasty workaround.
<terlmann> I don't. Raid IS a nasty workaround to true 1:1 static backups.
<terlmann> using raid just by itself places your data at risk. Take it from an expert on the matter.
<rbrunhuber> terlmann: maybe fakeraid is nasty. Raid itself is in my opinion a very cool solution.
<terlmann> I have never used raid and have machines that have lasted over 150% ELD , with surges and the like.
<terlmann> raid is like a man that hangs off of a roof using 1 hand to hold on while he paints the eaves.
<terlmann> at best it allows you instant backup solutions and larger partitions that span more than one drive.
<rbrunhuber> terlmann: since this is no channel for discussion over raid we shoud stop this
<terlmann> ok.
<terlmann> but this is ubuntu related
<xtknight> anyone with an "nvidia" module loaded on Gutsy?  do you also see 50 Hz refresh rate when you type "xrandr -q" in the terminal, or use the screen resolution applet?
<terlmann> As a lifetime Linux user, I do not endorse any of the 5 raid configurations , and I discourage you from using it.
<rbrunhuber> maybe raid is an ancient africian word for "you'll never stop crying"
<terlmann> /say/say
<terlmann> /say/
<terlmann> hmm
<Pici> huh?
<terlmann> \/ :\/ |@ |:|\|_|# !
<terlmann> oops , missed an a
<terlmann> \/ :\/@ |@ |:|\|_|#!
<Pici> !leet | terlmann
<ubotu> terlmann: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<GuyFromHell> is ubuntu running udev?
<GuyFromHell> (i know i know i can find it online but it doesn't look like anything important is happening :P)
<terlmann> yes
<Pici> GuyFromHell: yes.
<GuyFromHell> thank ya
<terlmann> do slcoate udev
<terlmann> oops
<terlmann> well you know what I was saying
<terlmann> I hope
<Pici> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Meh.
<terlmann> !ubuto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terlmann> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terlmann> hmm
<terlmann> self-actualization needed before the bot will become useful.
<terlmann> !wikipedia
<ubotu> wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia, you can find it at http://wikipedia.org
<terlmann> !shuttleworth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shuttleworth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terlmann> ehehe
<terlmann> !bill gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terlmann> good
<Pici> !botabuse | terlmann
<ubotu> terlmann: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<terlmann> hmm
* terlmann @!!@
<terlmann> my new emote ;-). @!!@ = surfing at the speed of light.
<alberticor> hi
<alberticor> why in compiz windows as expose are desactivated by default?
<Arwen> don't know, go change it?
<Arwen> probably because the devs wanted to limit the default amount of effects so it wouldn't kill old GPUs
<alberticor> Arwen, is one of the most usable functions...
<Arwen> *shrug*
<alberticor> indeed that, alt+tab are the most with wall desktop, cube was stupid :)
<Arwen> compizconfig-settings-manager
<alberticor> I installed it, I am trying to find.
<Arwen> Cube is stupid but pretty. Although for these new "widescreen" displays it looks really stupid.
<alberticor> Cube have no usable function.
<alberticor> xD
<Arwen> heh, it does let you see all your desktops at once though
<alberticor> so what?
<alberticor> :)
<Arwen> dunno, I don't use compiz. It doesn't work with my card.
<alberticor> wall desktops do that, and you can manage windows in virtual desktops
<Arwen> yeah, wall sounds a lot more useful
<alberticor> it is, yes hehe
<Arwen> anyway, I might try it out when my card works better or I can afford a new one
<alberticor> but analog to expose from osx, is very usable, so I was expecting to have it enabled by default
<alberticor> hehe
<Arwen> yeah, I liked expose.
<alberticor> I have an intel one, so it works perfect for me
<Arwen> more used to alt+tab though
<alberticor> alt+tab with real time windows miniature is usable too, yes
<Arwen> ATI  :-\, both drivers kind of work, but neither really works.
<Arwen> dunno, expose takes longer for me than alt+tab. Maybe I'm just used to it though.
<alberticor> so, alt+tab, wall desktop and "expose" are the real usable things for me (opinion)
<alberticor> what card do you have?
<Arwen> Radeon X300 :-\
<Arwen> it's utter crap
<alberticor> aha.. no idea
<alberticor> sorry
<Arwen> yeah, I might get a NVIDIA 7600GT when I have more money. They're fairly cheap and still useful.
<alberticor> hehe
<alberticor> I have a laptop and my intel 945 is enough for compiz
<alberticor> indeed it works perfectly
<Arwen> yeah, but I use OpenGL regularly
<Ramunas> my integrated nvidia 6100 works great too
<Arwen> and not just for eyecandy :-\
<Arwen> try playing games on either of those chips :-\
<Ramunas> NFS: Porsche runs just fine
<Ramunas> :P
<Ramunas> just as Fallout 2, Diablo
<Ramunas> those are the only games I play
<Ramunas> :P
<alberticor> I dont play games here
<alberticor> I'm not gamer :)
<alberticor> http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/4659/pantallazomt8ax0.png
<Arwen> I'm not a gamer either
<alberticor> This used to be my desktop in the past, feisty with beryl... Some new apps are using compositing, thats nice.
<Arwen> I use OpenGL for video playback
<alberticor> :)
<Arwen> takes a good amount of power actually
<terlmann> Awen : do you run sauerbraten ?
<Arwen> Sauerbraten? nah, it always kernel paniced my system
<Arwen> Used to play Nexuiz, but my fps was always unacceptably low
<alberticor> How can I disable .files showed in gtk browser?
<alberticor> When home path is showed with all config files is useless...
<alberticor> too many files showed
<alberticor> that should be optional (I think)
<Ramunas> ctrl+h
<Ramunas> ?
<Pici> Ramunas: Yep, that should work.
<albertico> Ok, thanks, so same as in nautilus.
* albertico xD
<xtknight> is nm-applet showing 'disconnected' for anyone else (when eth0 is perfectly functional)?
<jussi01> xt on gnome or kde?
<jussi01> xtknight: ^
<xtknight> jussi01, gnome
<xtknight> haven't tried kde yet
<jussi01> xtknight:  I had this issue on kde. try disabling and then enabling it through the applet...
<xtknight> is it a bug though?
<jussi01> but that was a few weeks ago
<jussi01> xtknight: I dont know. does that fix it?
<xtknight> brb
<xtknight> jussi01, yes, it does
<jussi01> xtknight: have a look on lp. I think it was a bug
<albert23> bug 134267
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134267 in network-manager-applet "[Tribe5]  Need to de-activated and re-activated to work right" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134267
<jussi01> there you go xtknight
<jussi01> thanks albert23
<xtknight> ahh thx
<albertico> hi
<albertico> if I want emerald in compiz fusion I need to enable it with gnome session manager at init
<albertico> or is there a option in somewhere like compiz settings
<Arwen> nope, init it
<Arwen> question: why is the X server on tty8 instead of tty7 now?
<saispo> hi
<saispo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/131368
<saispo> will be fixed ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131368 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Dell 1420n audio not supported under Gutsy" [High,Triaged] 
<Raystlin_FM> is anyone else experiencing a problem with no audio coming from headphones? all audio is being directed to the speakers
<Pici> saispo: Now that we're in feature freeze, the devs will be spending their time fixing bugs.  Since its high priority, I expect it will be fixed in due time.
<saispo> ok
<saispo> will wait :)
<saispo> don't want to reinstall a feisty
<saispo> but no sound :-/
<Ramunas> just upgraded to Gutsy
<Ramunas> after enabling the compiz fusion stuff I have no window borders
<Ramunas> I remember I needed to add something to xorg.conf
<Ramunas> anybody?
<tehk> Anyone know if displayconfiggtk works with twin view?
<Chorus> if I have a directory with modules and a kernel and the DEBIAN-directory, how do I build a .deb from it?
<Chorus> I'm running "fakeroot debian/rules binary-custom flavours=xen", but I'm not getting any .deb-files for some reason
<robtaylor> Chorus: umm, if it has a DEBIAN directory, its not a source deb
<robtaylor> Chorus: sounds like you have an unpacked binary package
<robtaylor> Chorus: man 5 deb
<Chorus> robtaylor - well, I built a kernel from the git tree, everything is built, but the .deb-files are not generated, I don't know why
<robtaylor> Chorus: could you pastebin output of "fakeroot debian/rules binary-custom flavours=xen"?
<Chorus> robtaylor - One good thing to know here is that I'm using the git tree from zul. The real ubuntu-git-tree builds fine
<Chorus> robtaylor - well.. sure, I'm rebuilding right now thou, it will take a while
<Ramunas> so, can anybody help me figure out why with compiz-fusion my windows have no borders?
<Chorus> robtaylor - theres no errors at all
<Chorus> maybe dpkg-deb -b will help
<robtaylor> Chorus: maybe on the setup you have the binary-custom rule doesnt actually produce anything
<Chorus> robtaylor - well, it produces a directory named linux-image-2.6.22-10-xen, with all modules and the kernel, but never makes a .deb-file of it
<robtaylor> Chorus: thats pretty broken =)
<Chorus> robtaylor - maybe zul made some misstake in the tree, but he told me it should be ok
<Chorus> by the way, is there anyway to tell debian/rules to use -j3 as argument to make?
<robtaylor> Chorus: well it should call dh_builddeb, which does that last stage
<robtaylor> Chorus: just debian/rules -j3
<Chorus> robtaylor - okay, I'll take a look at that as soon as the build is done
<Chorus> robtaylor - ah, too ease ;D
<Chorus> easy
<robtaylor> Chorus: though careful, parallel makes can get nastyily wrong
<Chorus> okay
<Arwen> there's no way to add -j3 from dpkg-buildpackage is there?
<Ramunas> where can I test that new UI for configuring X?
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk and run displayconfig-gtk
<Ramunas> how come its not there by default?
<bur[n] er> it might be
* bur[n] er shrugs
<bur[n] er> it will be by october of course
<bur[n] er> and with that, i'm off
<Ramunas> still no luck, can somebody try to help me get compiz-fusion to work properly?
<Ramunas> it seems to work, but there are no window borders for some reason
<Ramunas> hello?
<Pici> Ramunas: Have you asked in #ubuntu-effects, they are good at fixing that problem./
<scizzo-> hello everyone
<finalbeta> hello just you.
<scizzo-> I have huge problems understanding how the nvidia-glx-new module works....I am trying to search for why my new graphic card fails to load X. The nvidia-glx-new I know can't load libwfb (which is also listed in a bug) the driver however that someone put on the bug now gives me that the kernel module does not exist...well it can't be found
<scizzo-> any idea how I should continue on with this?
<Ketsuban> As far as I can tell the best solution is to install nvidia-glx-new and then insert libwfb and the two symlinks.
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: hmmm yeah I read about that
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: just unpacking the .run driver and copy it?
<Ketsuban> Just copy the libwfb file. I think someone commented on the bug to that effect.
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: yep....I will try...thanks
<Norrel> does someone have a problem with video?
<Norrel> all my video players crash :E
<Ramunas> am I supposed to get a million of device-mapper messages when booting up?
<databuddy> Norrel: you turned on desktop effects i take it?
<databuddy> what vid card
<Norrel> databuddy: Yes, I have turned them on. Intel X3000
<databuddy> yeah
<databuddy> thats the way it is
<databuddy> you need to select um
<databuddy> well are u running 32bit or 64bit os
<Norrel> 32bit
<databuddy> <FusioBot> A patch to enable composited Xv output for mplayer is attached to  http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/compiz/2007-July/002494.html . Ubuntu users can find a version of mplayer with the patch applied, in this repository: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/3v1n0/index.html
<databuddy> go to that last linky
<databuddy> install the libfaac0 then the mplayer and that will work
<Norrel> roger
<databuddy> then open terminal and type in gstreamer-properties
<databuddy> click on video tab and select plugin: no xv
<databuddy> x window system (no xv_
<databuddy> x window system (no xv)
<databuddy> gah
<databuddy> anyway totem should work then also
<Norrel> I hope that :)
<databuddy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507328&highlight=compiz+totem+playback
<Norrel> according to that guide I don
<Norrel> 't even need that libfaac0
<mlpug> sudo modprobe ipw3945 -> Module not found . where do i get ipw3945.ko?
<databuddy> no get the fixed mplayer
<databuddy> then you can run it with xv
<databuddy> which takes less resources
<Norrel> ok
<Do``> http://lunapark6.com/ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-710-new-features.html <- this page tribe 5 should already have this 'system/preferences/screens & graphics' and the tracker should be installed and the deskbar applet too, but i dont have any of them.. why?
<databuddy> mlpug: did you do a dist upgrade to the i386 ?
<mlpug> databuddy, i did normal update, upgrade, dist-upgrade recently
<albert23> Do``: screen&graphics is under system --> Administration
<Do``> i dont have screens & graphics there either
<albert23> Gnome?
<Do``> yes
<albert23> I have a fresh tribe 5 install and it's there
<Do``> i'm upgrading from feistry since tribe 3 and it's not here. want a screenshot? :D
<Ramunas> sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<Ramunas> do this
<Ramunas> ;)
<albert23> No need, I have seen more differences between fresh tribes and upgrades
<Do``> it's still not there..
<Ramunas> after installing it appeared for me
<Norrel> databuddy: thanks, it worked :)
<secureboot> when I build a new Xen kernel on Ubuntu Gutsy, it hangs on the "fuse init" line - even when I uninstall libfuse and fuse-utils.  Where is this coming from, so that I might purge it?
<ompaul> databuddy, ping
<databuddy> pong
<Ketsuban> Hm.
<Ketsuban> Okay, adding libwfb.so didn't make the nVidia driver work, and it still doesn't make Xorg.0.log, so I can't tell what the problem is.
<AnRkey> what is the network-monitor-dispatcher?
<AnRkey> NetworkManagerDispatcher sorry
<jussi01> !info networkmanagerdispatcher
<ubotu> Package networkmanagerdispatcher does not exist in gutsy
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: you are having problems with nvidia-glx-new?
<Ketsuban> scizzo-: yes.
<ramunasM> can anybody on gutsy share their sources.list?
<ramunasM> I think I have a problem with mine
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: what is the problem exacytly?
<Ketsuban> scizzo-: quite simply, if I use nvidia-glx-config to start using the nvidia driver, X refuses to start. I have to reboot into recovery mode and switch back to nv in order to actually be able to use the computer.
<ramunasM> Do``: could you share your sources.list with me? I messed up mine
<Assid> yoza
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am using a prism2 usb (internal) under Ubuntu Gutsy. Anyone feelink like helping me getting this thingie working?
<scizzo-> ramunasM: change the links to gutsy only maybe?
<scizzo-> ramunasM: hold on I will give you mine
<ramunasM> scizzo-: I'm on gutsy already
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: hmmm do you get the error libwfb problem or kernel error?
<Do``> ramunasM: sure, sec
<scizzo-> ramunasM: ok....but what might be the error? links getting ign or something?
<Ketsuban> scizzo-: I don't know. I can't use the commandline if X doesn't work until I reboot into recovery mode, and it doesn't create an Xorg.0.log file.
<Do``> ramunasM: http://pastebin.com/m6a013da7
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: but do you get the blue background with text about it not starting?
<Ketsuban> Nope. I get a blank screen.
<ramunasM> Do``: thanks
<ramunasM> scizzo-: I had some repos gone
<scizzo-> ramunasM: aaa...ok
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: you can't go Ctrl+Alt+F1 or anything?
<Ketsuban> scizzo-, no.
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: hmmm sounds really weird
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: it shouldn't stop that really
<Ketsuban> scizzo-: but without X or a terminal and no Xorg.0.log I'm kinda powerless to find out why it's not working.
<Assid> and this my friends is why msft sucks
<Assid> my windows just crashed.. firefox is totally dead.. torrents and stuff crashed..
<Assid> waiting for 1/2 the gui to disappear
<scizzo-> Ketsuban: hmm
<roe> my disk is reading close to 500KB/s on an "idle system" any ideas how to further diagnose what program is the culprit?
<ysth1> just replaced flash with gnash.  thanks to everyone who worked on this.
<ysth1> though the legal language the easy codec installer presents is a little harsh, given you can just install the same packages manually without that kind of talk
<ysth1> what's missing from having youtube videos play via gnash in Feisty?  is it just gnash 0.8?
<Arwen> how can I disable apparmor? it's making my system not work (tm)
<manchicken> Anybody know what the secret is to getting intel 3945 working under gutsy?  That's the only problem I'm having.
<ysth1> manchicken: there was a linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic update just in the last hour or two
<ysth1> dunno if it's relevant
<manchicken> I think that I just need to recreate the interface
<manchicken> The module is loaded, there's just no interface.
<manchicken> IIRC, that's supposed to automagically appear.
<ysth1> about 1 in 5 boots, my wireless interface goes missing too; try restarting?
<ysth1> (under both feisty and gutsy)
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu>  My Wifi works again in tribe 5 :0
<ubuntu> :-)
<soc> hi
<Arwen> we can tell..
<soc> does someone know the policy on gimp?
<Arwen> nope
<soc> will it be updated to 2.4 if it will be released after gutsy?
<soc> or will it stay on 2.3.18?
<Arwen> it will be updated if released before the FREEZE
<tehk> The freeze has occured
<ubuntu> Anyone has gotten strigi to work?
<Arwen> then it's stuck
<tehk> only bug fix updates
<Arwen> strigi? sh: strigi: not found
<ubuntu> Kubuntu
<ubuntu> and it would be strigidaemon
<Arwen> oh, the search thing
<Arwen> I killed that right away :-p
<ubuntu> Arwen: so it started for you?
<ubuntu> I can't get it to start
<Arwen> the GNOME equivalent did
<ubuntu> it starts a process then it jsut dies
<Arwen> and I hated it
<ubuntu> Arwen: Beagle?
<ubuntu> yeah I hear many a bad thign about beagle
<Arwen> it was called "tracker"
<Arwen> killed my CPU
<ubuntu> oh! that one
<soc> Arwen: last time gaim was included as a beta and was later updated to final ... no such plans?
<Arwen> it might happen, it even probably will happen
<Arwen> don't ask me
<Arwen> am I the only one that think's GIMP
<Arwen> GIMP's new splash screen is stupid looking
<ubuntu> they change it every few months Just wait it out
<ubuntu>  not a big deal
<ubuntu> Or better replace it with one that you like :)
<c00i90wn> When upgrading to gutsy from feisty it doesn't install the new gutsy features, how is that achived?
<scizzo-> Arwen: the 2.3 splash?
<Arwen> yeah
<Tomcat_> c00i90wn: Do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<scizzo-> Arwen: well the first rc of 2.4 is out now.....I guess the splash will change until the big release
<c00i90wn> Tomcat_: yes, that's what I thought and because of that I installed that meta package but for example compiz had to be started like before in festy, with compiz --replace
<Tomcat_> c00i90wn: Well, the new features are installed then... they just aren't enabled, because your old configs have been taken over, and they don't contain the new features... one of the few reasons why I reinstall every time (unfortunately). :\
<scizzo-> c00i90wn: I got compiz going on my gutsy system by turning off the desktop effects and then run compiz --replace
<scizzo-> otherwise nothing works for me
<c00i90wn> Tomcat_: actually it isn't completly installed, tracker for example didn';t got installed
<Tomcat_> Mh. Weird.
<Tomcat_> Maybe a missing dep in the alpha.
<scizzo-> what I did was: Fix the nvidia-glx-new with downloading and copy the libwfb to the right place, install a few more compiz packs and make sure that the desktop effects are not on at all, start compiz with compiz --replace
<scizzo-> the reason I did this is when I turn on the desktop effect the cube function is not working at all
<scizzo-> some effects work...however the cube is not "registered" as it should. So this also means it messes up the workspace switcher....I could only change rows of the workspaces and not the amount of workspaces and so on
<scizzo-> and there where only 1 workspace when starting the desktop effect.
<scizzo-> so...yeah...
<DanaG> !info spiftacity
<ubotu> spiftacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.89-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 331 kB, installed size 752 kB
<DanaG> Last update was Dapper.  Wouldn't that make it rather obsolete and in need of removal?
<DanaG> However, it somehow feels subjectively faster than Metacity.
<c00i90wn> scizzo-: compiz worked for me in a snap without any problem, but I had compiz already installed before upgradoing to gutsy
<DanaG> How can I get metacity to do compositing?
<DanaG> At least xfwm4 does compositing.
<ameyer> DanaG: for what it's worth, compiz with all the fancy effects turned off is subjectively faster than metacity
<ameyer> for me I mean
<DanaG> Not on a Savage.
<DanaG> I use Compiz on my good laptop, but I'm on an older system at the moment.
<ameyer> yeah, intel 845 on my desktop...
<DanaG> It seems to suppot Composite and AIGLX, but no non-power-of-two textures.
<Arwen> no big deal, my card doesn't either
<ubuntu_> strigi anyone?
<Pici> Hmm.. I'm getting xml parsing errors when I open some firefox menu items
<DanaG> Checking for non power of two support: Not present.
<DanaG> Argh.
<DanaG> So I can't possibly use Compiz.
<Pici> hmmm
<Pici> Who was just talking about power of 2 support before I rebooted.
<Kousotu> is there any way to check Thermals in Linux?
<Ketsuban> Pici: that would be DanaG.
<Pici> Ketsuban: thanks
<Pici> DanaG: Did you just install the latest compiz update? I'm getting the same error
<DanaG> Odd: if I use 24-bit color, somehow non-power-of-two is supported, yet I get this:
<DanaG> If I use 16-bit color, I get this:
<DanaG> Checking for non power of two support: Not present.
<DanaG> (it falls back to Metacity.)
<DanaG> I don't expect full features on such a weak GPU, but I'd at least like to have translucent titlebars and non-laggy-painting dragging.
<Pici> Mine was working before the most recent update :/
<DanaG> Even before then, I couldn't run it.
<Kousotu> is there any way to check Thermals in Linux?
<soc> lmsensors
<DanaG> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<Kousotu> cool
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> what's the pacagename?
<Kousotu> package name*
<Kousotu> LM-sensors?
<Pici> lm-sensors
<Kousotu> but L and M right?
<Kousotu> lol
<Pici> Isnt that what I typed?
<DanaG> dasn.
<DanaG> er, dash.
<DanaG> the dash was missing.
<Kousotu> idk..
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> certain fonts look strange, that's why I asked
<Kousotu> and lm can be run from live CD?
<DanaG> You can install the package when in the liveCD.
<DanaG> You'll have to update the apt cache first.  I use 'aptitude update'.
<Kousotu> oh yay...
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> how long will that ake on LAN?
<DanaG> First edit sources.list to point to the right mirror.
<DanaG> It defaults to archive.ubuntu.com.
<Kousotu> ?
<dfgas> where do i get the newest release  :D
<dfgas> i really want to check out these new features
<DanaG> Oh, do you mean "on broadband"?  To me, "on LAN" means "with a mirror on the LAN".
<DanaG> If in the USA, try mirrors.kernel.org.
<ysth1> dfgas: see the topic (and the warning just after the link)
<dfgas> i have used many alpha and beta release versions, so its all good  :D
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> I wasrefering to with eth hooked up
<Kousotu> I use Wiresless
<dfgas> i thought i saw dvd releases as well when i downloaded it before
<scizzo-> well the update-manager -d didn't work for me....and the CD just got stuck on boot
<scizzo-> maybe I should search the bugs on the problem with boot......the computer just stops and starts beeping loads on Tribe 5 CD
<cdm10> So I was testing Gutsy, and it seems that while it can gracefully recover from not having an xorg.conf, it can't go into the failsafe vesa mode if the xorg.conf is actually messed up.
<scizzo-> guerby: what did you do for it to gewt removed?
<scizzo-> oops...sorry guerby
<scizzo-> wrong person
<scizzo-> cdm10: did you do anything...or install something?
<cdm10> cdm10: what do you mean? I was just testing what would happen if I messed up my xorg.conf... when I deleted it, it got reset to a failsafe-ish one, but when I changed the driver to one that didn't exist, it didn't go into the failsafe mode
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:52 haaf-desktop NetworkManager: <debug> [1188252232.925869]  nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial').
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop NetworkManager: <debug> [1188252233.153883]  nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_5e3_702_noserial_if0').
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.542910]  usb-storage: device found at 2
<TerraMaster> I get this when I go plug in my usb device... And it wont load and its disappears when I go to use lsusb in my teminal
<TerraMaster> I also get this (another process tree
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:52 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.105466]  usb 4-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:52 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.239687]  usb 4-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.485796]  usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.542535]  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.542789]  scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.542910]  usb-storage: device found at 2
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.542913]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.543029]  usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:53 haaf-desktop kernel: [90362.543091]  USB Mass Storage support registered.
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:03:58 haaf-desktop kernel: [90367.537321]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:04:03 haaf-desktop kernel: [90373.312406]  usb 4-3: USB disconnect, address 2
<TerraMaster> Aug 27 15:04:03 haaf-desktop kernel: [90373.312578]  scsi 0:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<PriceChild> !paste | TerraMaster
<ubotu> TerraMaster: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arwen> My printers don't work anymore because of apparmor. How can I disable it?
<TerraMaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me (details inside)
<ysth1> aha; the update-manager -d mystery solved
<ysth1> Is there a formal page giving instructions for updating Feisty to Gutsy?
<Arwen> you solved it?
<ysth1> yeah.  the release information is cached in /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release.  that file is fetched from one of three url's, depending on the switches you give, but it's always cached in the same file and the requests use the timestamp of it for If-Modified-Since.  So if you've asked for non-development releases, you won't see development releases thereafter.
<ysth1> workaround:  sudo touch -t 197001010000 /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release
<ysth1> just before doing update-manager -d
<ysth1> correct fix: update-manager should keep separate files under /var/lib for each possible url it uses
<DanaG> WTF? "These settings cannot work with your current window manager (Metacity)"
<DanaG> But I'm running xfwm4!
<DanaG> And xfwm4 won't do alt-f2 under Gnome.
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-28
<DanaG> Oh, I had to kill xfce-mcs-manager.
<TerraMaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35322/ Please read and help me (details inside also see the post correction thing for easy readings)
<scizzo-> ysth1: it seems that the only formel site is the one about the releases
<scizzo-> ysth1: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<scizzo-> ysth1: thats the one I tried to follow when using update-manager -d
<cwillu> I'm having some difficulty with video;  the player crashes when I play any video (including the sample video loaded on the cd)
<scizzo-> cwillu: do you get any error msg if you try to start the program from the terminal?
<cwillu> one sec
<cwillu> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<cwillu> major opcode: 140 (XVideo), minor opcode 19 ()
<crdlb> cwillu, using compiz?
<cwillu> gutsy, I guess so
<crdlb> what video card?
<scizzo-> he means desctop effects
<cwillu> lspci says Intel Corp Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML
<crdlb> I've heard of that happening with Xv + intel + compiz
<crdlb> you can use non-xv video if you want
<cwillu> ya, it works if I turn effects off
<crdlb> run gstreamer-properties
<cwillu> sweet, any idea if it's fixable in general?
<crdlb> well switching to X Window System (No Xv) "fixes" it
<crdlb> but it's lower quality and uses more cpu
<cwillu> aka, a workaround, not a fix
<Arwen> what problem? the compiz xvideo failure?
<cwillu> I guess so :p
<Arwen> *shrug*, been that way for as long as I remember
<Arwen> you can try OpenGL video if you want
<scizzo-> is it source code problems in general?
<junmin> hi.. somebody can get usb0 LAN work in gutsy??? please ... i plug my device with the laptop, but gutsy cannot detect the device which should be usb0
<cwillu> didn't see opengl as an option in gstreamer-properties; something needs to be installed first?
<Arwen> yeah, there's a gl plugin
<Arwen> I recommend mplayer for what it's worth
<ysth1> well, I updated the copy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5?highlight=%28Tribe5%29 anyway
<crdlb> !info gstreamer0.10-gl
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-gl: GStreamer plugin for OpenGL output. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 36 kB, installed size 104 kB
<cwillu> I see it, thanks :)
<Arwen> I would still go with MPlayer for video, way less headaches
<cwillu> sorry, not sure I follow
<cwillu> oh, different player
<Arwen> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<Arwen> it's really nice. Doesn't address your problem, but it's really nice
<cwillu> lol
<Ramunas> why is udevd taking up 90% CPU?
<Arwen> dunno, I think it's a known issue
<scizzo-> Arwen: problem with mplayer I guess is the license of it
<Ramunas> is it safe to kill it?
<scizzo-> Arwen: or the code itself...
<Arwen> Ramunas, NO
<Ramunas> Arwen: its doing something important?
<Arwen> udevd is responsible for the /dev/blah entries
<Arwen> better to find a way to fix it
<Arwen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/130818
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130818 in udev "udevd causes high cpu-usage" [Undecided,New] 
<Arwen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535907
<Ramunas> btw, when booting I'm getting tons of messages like this: device-mapper: table: 254:6: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<Ramunas> is this normal?
<cwillu> is there any way to force the x11 output to be higher quality?  the cpu usage is around 20%, but it's noticably blocky
<Ramunas> nevermind, I just read the links
<Arwen> cwillu, higher quality?
<Arwen> looks fine here
<Arwen> looks in fact BETTER than any other vo
<Arwen> since it's all software
<cwillu> just looks really blocky
<cwillu> one sec
<cwillu> let me make sure I'm not crazy
<Arwen> oh wait, totem right? maybe totem is broken
<cwillu> turning off effects and setting gstreamer-props back to autodetect looks way better
<cwillu> vlc looks the same
<scizzo-> cwillu: what happens when using normal compiz with --replace?
<scizzo-> get the same result?
<scizzo-> turning of the effects and then use compiz --replace...?
<cwillu> I get the blockyness with unaccelerated x11 with compiz on or off;  not a compiz problem
<cwillu> other than the fact that I can't use xv with compiz running :p
<Arwen> file a bug. x11 should only be slow, not crappy
<bur[n] er> totem and vlc just crash here if compiz is enabled.  i have to use metacity or mplayer if i want to watch videos
<cwillu> sounds familiar
<bur[n] er> cwillu: intel?
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> mplayer works with compiz running?
<bur[n] er> i think it's a known bug.  RAOF has told me about it many times and just says "use mplayer"
<bur[n] er> yeah... albeit shittily
<cwillu> i.e., slowly, or ugly too?
<bur[n] er> the right click menu isn't worth a damn with compiz in mplayer, but it works
<bur[n] er> you can at least watch stuff... and flash still works for the web :\
<bur[n] er> but i still miss totem and vlc
<Arwen> eh? back when I still used beryl, mplayer was able to play using xv even
<Arwen> (and totem/vlc both kind of suck anyway, so...)
<cwillu> vlc's gl seems to work, no luck even seeing the option installing the gstreamer-gl plugin though
<Arwen> VLC GL just segfaults on me :-\
<chrisjs169> is it possible (without using the terminal) to mount a samba share in a directory other than the Desktop?
<Arwen> ATI ftl
<bur[n] er> vlc's gl/
<bur[n] er> ?
<Arwen> yes, VLC has a opengl renderer
<cwillu> preferences|video|output modules
<cwillu> doesn't play well with other windows though, only useful for fullscreen or non-overlapping windows
<cwillu> and I get pretty bad tearing
<cwillu> well, visible tearing
<Arwen> you can force vsync globally on to fix that
<cwillu> ooo, gconf-editor, or what?
<Arwen> xorg.conf more like
* Paddy_EIRE is away: Away
<bur[n] er> ooh... gl mode on vlc makes the video work, but the whole top 1/3rd of my screen is hosed up where the desktop wallpaper used to be
<cwillu> man xorg.conf intel and i810 don't have any hits for sync other than a couple monitor frequency settings
<Arwen> cwillu, shame, guess it can't be done
<cwillu> pageflip?
* bur[n] er will be excited when he can finally switch to compiz
<bur[n] er> hope it's before gutsy
<cwillu> mplayer looks to be doing something useful, but I sure hate the lack of toolbar
* bur[n] er just likes totem becuase you can press "h" to hide all controls
<chrisjs169> where are shares mounted when "Connect to Server" is used?
<cwillu> mplayer has the same software rendering blockyness,
<crdlb> chrisjs169, they're not
<cwillu> or rather, it refuses to show it bigger than about 1/2 size
<crdlb> that's why you can only use gnome-vfs-aware apps with them
<chrisjs169> crdlb: ok, so if i wanted to have a samba share mounted in a directory, i'd have to use the Terminal?
<bur[n] er> chrisjs169: or use fuse
<bur[n] er> !fuse | chrisjs169
<ubotu> chrisjs169: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<bur[n] er> !fusesmb | chrisjs169
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DanaG can't use Totem because it doesn't show options for subtitles.
<DanaG> Or rather, it shows them but they're disabled.
<cwillu> bur[n] er: still therE?
<DanaG>  aumix:  SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK
<DanaG> Wow, that's a useful message.
<bur[n] er> yo
<bur[n] er> que paso?
<cwillu> just trying something;  did you ever run across "LinearAlloc"?
<bur[n] er> oh, mplayer isn't working either eh?  i'm not sure
<bur[n] er> I haven't... that an xorg.conf option?
<cwillu> mplayer doesn't work any better than vlc for opengl, and fixes the blocky software rendering by not allowing resizing from a fairly low resolution
<cwillu> bah, it's only for i810, not intel
<bur[n] er> i wish this little part of gutsy would go smoother, but other than that, I don't have any showstoppers
<cwillu> ya, it's been running good for me so far
<junmin> hi.. somebody can get usb0 LAN work in gutsy??? please ... i plug my device with the laptop, but gutsy cannot detect the device which should be usb0
<FrankH> is anyone else having problems with flash and konqueror in gutsy?
<Kill_X> junmin: what chipset is your usb device based on?
<junmin> Kill_X, Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04f3:0210 Elan Microelectronics Corp.
<cwillu> bur[n] er: what do you make of this?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8823695/xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.1.1-0ubuntu2_source.changes
<cwillu> bur[n] er: it looks like they thought they fixed something in the driver, but that's the current one in the repo's
<Kill_X> junmin: that output does not help me in any way, please state your lan chipset manufacturer and model
<junmin> Kill_X, mmm ... it's the Motorola A1200 Linux smartphone
<Kill_X> so you're trying to get your mobile phone to work
<junmin> Kill_X, i hope to telnet it now ..  one friend has SUSE, and can detect it as a network card when i plugged it into ..
<cwillu> in the compiz keys in gconf editor, what's the name of the 'windows' key for an accelerator?
<Toma-> 'Super'
<Kill_X> junmin: how exactly do you "plug it in" ? USB connection? Bluetooth?
<Toma-> but imho, its not that super.
<junmin> Kill_X, usb connection
<cwillu> Toma-: so <Super>tab should do want I want?  because it doesn't :p
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> who made that tab case sensitive?
<Kill_X> junmin: telnetting will most probably not work because the hardware is currently not supported at the moment.
<bur[n] e1> junmin: doesn't it typically works as a modem?
<bur[n] e1> junmin: you need a usb driver, your phone is not a router
<bur[n] e1> i think, i could be wrong, i have a windows mobile phone
<Kill_X> bur[n] er: that would habe been my next question ^^
<Kill_X> -b +v
<bur[n] e1> that said, i dual boot into windows if i'm ever on a road trip with only my cell phone and laptop and a usb cable
<bur[n] e1> i'm not sure how bluetooth works with devices yet either.  I'm waiting on the mythical phone that does wifi, usb mass storage, 3.5 mm headphone jack, ota sync of contacts and calendar to exchange, imap email, and sync with evolution
<bur[n] e1> s/exchange/exchange or zimbra
<Kill_X> junmin: a little more info on what you're planning to do would be ver helpful to us to determine, what your problem actually is
* Kill_X is still fighting rt2x00 ... :/
<Kill_X> speed stalling @ 100kb/s sucks way...
<junmin> bur[n] e1, Kill_X , i flashed the OS of the phone, there is some options for USB setting. one is modem, and there is another is USB NET... as what i understand, i just need to set it to USB NET, and then gutsy should detect it as a network interface usb0, then what i have to now is to assign a static private ip address to this interface and start to telnet into it. that's what i want to do.
<happyface_0> can anyone confirm to me if persistence is fixed in Gutsy tribe-5?
<Kill_X> junmin: did that procedure work on previous ubuntu releases?
<junmin> Kill_X, really dont know... but it works on a SUSE... automatically detects the interface
<Kill_X> junmin: this is ubuntu, not SuSE. SuSE uses conderably modified kernels and modules.
<Kill_X> *considerably
<Jordan_U> junmin, What piece of hardware is this?
<Kill_X> happyface_0: please be more specific?
<junmin> Kill_X, i was google-ing ... and the result told me it works good with ubuntu
<Kill_X> junmin: what release then?
<junmin> Jordan_U, it's a smartphone.
<junmin> Kill_X, feisty it should be
<Jordan_U> junmin, Ethernet or Bluetooth?
<junmin> Jordan_U, usb connection
<happyface_0> persistence... it's commonly used with ubuntu on USB so you can save changes (to a casper-rw partition)... it was broken in feisty
<Kill_X> junmin: well, are you at feisty or gutsy at the moment?
<junmin> Kill_X, gutsy....
<Kill_X> and it worked on feisty?
<Jordan_U> Kill_X, No persistence was / is broken in Feisty
<junmin> Kill_X, as the result of google... it should work on feisty ... i cannot have a try, i dont have feisty
<Jordan_U> Kill_X, Nvm, cross conversation :)
<Kill_X> happyface_0: sorry, I can't help you, although I've read about some casper improvements on gutsy...
<happyface_0> ok, thanks anyway :(
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, Why not test it yourself?
<happyface_0> I'm sloowly downloading gutsy
<happyface_0> if I find out, I'l add it to the wiki (since the wiki is outdated form tribe1)
<Kill_X> junmin: you should try that one on feisty, gutsy is still highly experimental. (read topic)
<happyface_0> It is currently unknown what is the problem with LiveCDPersistence and Gutsy Tribe 1, testers are needed to pinpoint the problem exactly. By reading the persistence problems with Feisty, I have guessed that Casper is at fault.
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, I think it's now initramfs
<Kill_X> happyface_0: Gutsy has reached Tribe 5 :o
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, live-initramfs that is
<happyface_0> I know, I quoted the wiki
<junmin> Kill_X, http://www.modmymoto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39540 there is some suggestion to do .. but it just doesnt work for me.
<cwillu> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=447544
<cwillu> gah
<ubotu> Gnome bug 447544 in gst-plugins-base "[xvimagesink]  support compiz composited video plugin." [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix] 
<Kill_X> junmin: as said, please try Feisty. Gutsy is highly experimental and there have been sincere changes in system base and drivers
<junmin> Kill_X, ok.. thanks
<happyface_0> thanks Jordan_U, now I'l have to find out how to get live-initramfs to work :S
<Jordan_U> wontfix :(
<Kill_X> gn8 folks
<happyface_0> nn
<Kill_X> *looking forward to another day hacking rt2x00* -.-
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, I think it is the same procedure, you might need to change the label, I am not sure if it still looks for "casper-rw" considering it's not casper any more :)
<happyface_0> exactly what I was thinking
<happyface_0> hey Jordan_U
<happyface_0>  At boot time it will look for a (read-only) media containing a "/live"
<happyface_0>  directory where a root filesystems (often a compressed filesystem image like
<happyface_0>  squashfs) is stored. If found, it will create a writable environment, using
<happyface_0>  unionfs, for Debian like systems to boot from.
<happyface_0> so I guess just any partition with /live
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, Nice, I hate dealing with Disklabels :)
<happyface_0> but I wonder what "squashfs" image file it looks for
* happyface_0 researches more
<dankh> great, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic updated, now I have sound , cool , love using ubuntu alphas :)
<happyface_0> :D
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, Wait... that /live is only for booting the liveCD, not for persistence
<happyface_0> oh :(
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, It's unionfs that does the persistence, not squashfs
<happyface_0> so how do I do it?
<rancidlm>  hey all, i have a dell inspron 1420 and the hardware support seems better on the beta of 7.10  is there a way to do a distribution update via the net ? (its currently running 7.04)
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, I don't know
<mattyv> anyone else not have tracker search in the deskbar anymore? Last I looked it was, not gone, still installed
<mattyv> *now gone
<RAOF> rancidlm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5?highlight=%28tribe%29 - check out "upgrading from Feisty"
<RAOF> mattyv: Deskbar API has been changed, and the tracker plugin hasn't been updated yet.
<rancidlm> k thnx
<mattyv> thanks RAOF, no problem but was interested
<cwillu> !aclocal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aclocal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rancidlm> RAOF: thnx!
<roe> any idea how I can figure out where my system load is coming from? my cpu is near idle and my HD isn't being thrashed, but I have an average over 2.0
<DanaG> I wish Metacity had the compositing features that XFCE has.
<RAOF> Or even kwin.
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Though it's possible to use xfwm4, metacity comes back at next login.
<DanaG> xfwm4 doesn't do "--replace".
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, Looks like the label needs to be "live-rw"
<DanaG> wtf?  The "hald" service is required but not currently running. Enable the service and rerun this application, or contact your system administrator.
<DanaG> Note: You need Linux kernel 2.6 for volume management to work.
<DanaG> Oh, hald crashed for some reason.
<DanaG> And yet I didn't get an offer to make a bug report.
<roe> do I need and what is evms_activate?
<DanaG> Oh, if I want to enable the compositing in debian/control for metacity, how do I now build the package?
<scizzo-> people are still alive at this hour?
<scizzo-> is anyone else but me having problems installing Tribe 5 from CD.....that the install hangs when Ubuntu logo comes up and then gives 1 beep then hangs at black screen continuing beeping all the time until you actually reboot....?
<RAOF> DanaG: You'd want to either use debuild, or dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot.
<RAOF> DanaG: And do you have libcm installed?
<RAOF> DanaG: And it's essentially a less-well-tested and featureful compiz, right?
<RAOF> DanaG: Still, interesting.  Go for it, and report back :)
<DanaG> I see no "debuild"
<DanaG> And I'm missing some build-deps.
<cwillu> !linuxmce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)
<DanaG> wtf?  I'm running xfwm4.
<ysth1>  DanaG: proof by assertion?
<DanaG> Huh?  If that was a joke, I missed it ... I was paying attention to other things,
<DanaG> .
<ysth1> DanaG: This guy (gal?) keeps saying settings can't work with current window manager.
<DanaG> Guy.
<RAOF> DanaG: debuild would be in devscripts, and unless you've picked up libcm-dev from somewhere you will indeed be missing build-deps.
<Jordan_U> ysth1, You do know that proof by blatant assertion is the only truly valid proof don't you ?
<ysth1> yes.
<ysth1> yes.
<ysth1> maybe.
<ysth1> I can't remember who did it, but it wasn't the president or vice-president
<ysth1> and I take full responsibility.
<DanaG> metacity --replace           <newline>  depth: 16  <newline>
<DanaG> Window manager warning: Log level 16: Using INDIRECT rendering because LIBCM_DIRECT is not defined
<DanaG> Window manager warning: Log level 16: Using non-TFP rendering because LIBCM_TFP is not defined
<DanaG> And then I get a bunch of big empty boxes.  Oh joy.
<DanaG> So that's why it's disabled.
<DanaG> It simply doesn't work.
<Endler> I'd like to test gutsy, but I can't because there was a bug introduced in kernel 2.6.22 that makes it not work with HTP374 controllers.  The bug was fixed in 2.6.23, but apparently ubuntu has not backported the fix, because Tribe 5 is not seeing my drives.
<Endler> Anyone know if this is being worked on, or if a 2.6.23 kernel is available?
<Endler> I am referring to kernel bug #8791.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8791 in pcmcia-cs "pcmcia locks upon install process (dup-of: 9472)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 9472 in linux-source-2.6.15 "CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK should be enabled" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/9472
<happyface_0> Jordan_U, where did you find that it needs to be live-rw?
<Endler> I'm talking about Linux kernel bug #8791, not ubuntu bug #8791 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8791 in pcmcia-cs "pcmcia locks upon install process (dup-of: 9472)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 9472 in linux-source-2.6.15 "CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK should be enabled" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/9472
<ryanakca> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<ryanakca> kernel?
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, I don't remember now, it was some Debian mailing list
<happyface_0> ah
<happyface_0> I'm about ready to put Gutsy on my usb
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-live-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org/msg01550.html
<happyface_0> thx
<Jordan_U> happyface_0, Also, you don't need to have Ubuntu on the usb drive, you can also use persistence from the liveCD with the thumb drive plugged in
<happyface_0> ah yea
<happyface_0> that would load faster... but having the usb drive only is just too portable
<hrp2171> im downloading the iso for the alpha. could it be mounted and used to upgrade 7.04?
<hrp2171> i would like to do it without having to waste a CD.
<RAOF> hrp2171: As long as it's the alternate CD, yes.
<RAOF> hrp2171: Oh, in that case just use update-manager.
<RAOF> No CD image required.
<hrp2171> well, running gksudo "update-manager -c -d" yields no results.
<hrp2171> i get the dreaded cannot initiate dbus msg
<hrp2171> then update-manager opens and nothing happens
<hrp2171> which i saw somewhere on the net that lots of people are getting the same msg
<DanaG> Run without gksudo.
<hrp2171> hence, imdownloading the iso and hoping to upgrade from there
<hrp2171> same results with sudo
<bigboy> hrp2171: update-manager bug.  first do "sudo touch -t 200701010000 /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release"
<bigboy> then update-manager -d
<hrp2171> omg, thank you so much bigboy
<hrp2171> bbl later after the upgrade
<hrp2171> i mustve been searching all over the net and forums and nothing about that workaround came up.
<bigboy> you're welcome
<hrp2171> awesome
<bigboy> I just figured it out today
<DanaG> Is there a nice way to open the gnome launch-box (alt-f2) via command line?
<DanaG> http://linux.seindal.dk/2004/09/24/sawfish-and-the-gnome-run-application-dialog/'
<DanaG> Yay.
<DanaG>  ooOOooh: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.cgi          [Debian GNU/Linux device driver check page]    Just paste the output of 'lspci -n' into it.
<Ryo> Okay, I have a small issue.  I just got Ubuntu Studio for Gutsy, and everything works, save for the theming on the windows and on the panel
<Ryo> It just ends up being solid black.  Anyone know why this might happen?
<Ryo> Anyone at all with any clue on this?
<troxor> Ryo: the infamous black window bug?
<Ryo> Yeah
<Ryo> Any fix?
<Ryo> Because from the screenshots I've seen, they're not supposed to be THIS black...
<DanaG> Heh, don't you love sites that pop up in Google results saying this:
<DanaG> Some site:  We were unable to find results for your search term SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM BLAH BLAH YADDA YADDA
<Ryo> ah the fun of miserably bad attempts at marketing
<Ryo> well, I suppose I'll use blubuntu while I wait for the Ubuntu Studio theme to love me.  I have to get sleep.
<DanaG> And by "SPAM SPAM SPAM", I mean a bunch of variants of what you were searching for, anyway.
<happyface_0> Jordan_U, the initramfs is too confusing
<happyface_0> plus the gutsy has a casper/ dir in it so I'm gonna try casper-rw
<Jordan_U> Ok, I may be wrong, I know that Debian replaced casper, but Ubuntu might not have yet
<happyface_0> whoa
<happyface_0> I got something here
<happyface_0> I booted it up again from USB and it halted
<happyface_0> (initramfs)
<snadge> wtf is wrong with gFTP.. what a brain damaged piece of excrement of a program.. can anyone recommend something like gftp, but doesnt suck?
<happyface_0> its like an initramfs cmd line
<DanaG> gnome-vfs.
<DanaG> Try the "connect to server" thingy in Gnome.
<DanaG> Then you can use Nautilus.
<snadge> needs to be able to chmod, support recursive transfers etc
<snadge> is nautilus up to the task?
<happyface_0> I think initramfs wants me to show it an image or something
<happyface_0> which I don't have
<rikai> that doesnt seem right
<happyface_0> what doesn't
<rikai> gnome-nettool and traceroute uninstall each other. So if you want traceroute, you've got to uninstall ubuntu-desktop. :/
<happyface_0> :S
<ysth1> rikai: I think that's cause traceroute is out of date and conflicts with modern versions of other stuff
<ysth1> try traceroute-nanog (sp?) instead
<rikai> ahhh, i see.
<rikai> shouldnt traceroute be made into a virtual package to install traceroute-nanog then?
<rikai> traceroute google.com
<rikai> traceroute: icmp socket: Operation not permitted
<rikai> ...i need sudo to run traceroute now? O.o
<ysth1> rikai: for traceroute-nanog, sadly, yes
<rikai> thats silly.
<rikai> And this is supposed to be what makes traceroute out of date? how exactly is tracerotue out of date? :/
<ysth1> it conflicts with ubuntu-desktop :)
<ysth1> I dunno the details, sorry
<defendguin> i'm having a few problems with some gst based programs both totem, gst-properties, and cheese crash with the same error
<defendguin> using gutsy of course
<ameyer> Pici: I wanted to say I'm sorry for my stupidity earlier
<ameyer> and now back to your regularly scheduled gutsy discussion
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(ameyer/#ubuntu+1) not that it matters, I'm probably on /ignore
(ysth1/#ubuntu+1) I suspect traceroute doesn't actually conflict with iputils-tracepath
(ameyer/#ubuntu+1) shrug
(ameyer/#ubuntu+1) someone should file a bug to see what the official explaination is
<ameyer> since it's been broken for weeks
<ameyer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iputils/+bugs and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/traceroute/+bugs don't show any actual bugs relevant to this issue I don't think
<ameyer> actually, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/traceroute/+bug/134346
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134346 in traceroute "Please sync traceroute (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ameyer> title probably needs a little bit of work
<ameyer> something like "Traceroute is uninstallable, please sync from Debian unstable" might be more appropriate
<ameyer> but what do I know, I'm actually semi-seriously considering switching to Debian
<ameyer> although less than I was a couple hours ago
<ameyer> mmm, dead
<hrp2171> yeah baby!  running tribe 5 now!
<hrp2171> screen and graphics kicks arse
<ameyer> !ohmy > ameyer
<ameyer> heh
<hrp2171> i wish that i had saved that command bigboy shared with me
<hrp2171> i wonder if it's still my terminal history
<DanaG> (08:10:11 PM) bigboy: hrp2171: update-manager bug.  first do "sudo touch -t 200701010000 /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release"
* ysth1 is bigboy
<DanaG> Yay for logging and searching in Pidgin.
<ysth1> I put it on the Tribe5 page on the wiki, and as a comment to the open update-manager bug
<hrp2171> thanks, i also ran history in terminal and it was still there.  even after the upgrade
<ysth1> funny, I meant 1970, not 2007, but either works
<Raystlin_FM> anyone having issues with kontact (kdepim) crashing on launch? it happened with one of the updates in the last 2 days
<hrp2171> i just updated my thread on LQ-Ubuntu with the command.  many thanks ysth1 .
<dfgas> hmmm, runs good
<dfgas> i just wish i knew why when i enable the first 200gig harddrive that i have that 7.04 and 7.10 do a kernel panic
<cdm10> Isn't Gutsy supposed to have a PDF printer enabled by default?
<cdm10> Right now, you can add it, but it's not added by default.
<cwillu> anyone with any first-hand experience getting vista refunds from acer?
<jscinoz> How can i make network-manager not ask for my keyring password on login in gutsy, the method i used in feisty doesnt work.
<DanaG> !info libpam-gnome-keyring
<ubotu> libpam-gnome-keyring: GNOME keyring services PAM module. In component main, is optional. Version 2.19.91-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 36 kB, installed size 100 kB
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> it seems like I get download hangs once in a while, where apt will stop downloading until I bump the mouse (the screen saver _hasn't_ kicked in however)
<jscinoz> Gutsy is due out oct 17 right?
<DanaG> bug 13235
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 13235 in ndiswrapper "ndiswrapper should go to contrib" [Unknown,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/13235
<DanaG> Launchpad home page is missing a "jump to specific bug number" entry.
<DanaG> argh, and I entered the wrong number.
* DanaG goes to /msg now.
<snadge> bug 12345
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<snadge> 12345.. what kind of an idiot would use that as a combination!?
<snadge> hehe
<happyface_0> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<happyface_0> ROFL
<DanaG> bug 0
<DanaG> Error: Launchpad bug 0 could not be found
<happyface_0> :(
<happyface_0> bug 2
<DanaG> Dang, they should put something funny on zero.
<happyface_0> meh, 1 is alreaty hilarious
<DanaG> Hmm, 3 through 9 are about Rosetta.
<happyface_0> bug 3
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<carbonfreeze> having an issue in kubuntu 7.10 tribe4+, anyone availble to test for duplication of issue?
<arooni> hello friends
<arooni> im having loads of trouble having eclipse not crash
<arooni> any ideas on how to fix?
<arooni> i.e. eclipse is crashing too much
<scizzo-> arooni: try running it in a terminal and see if you get any error msg from the program
<Hobbsee> arooni: the gutsy version and feisty versions will differ - you've been warned about asking feisty questions in here before
<scizzo-> I would like to get some help to comfirm something that I might consider a bit of a bug when it comes to dekstop effects in gutsy if anyone feels up for trying?
<scizzo-> need to confirm with another person running compiz from apt-get to be able to tell if its my system or the program itself that is doing something crazy
<arooni> Hobbsee, well i'm talking specifically about gutsy
<arooni> Hobbsee, i made a mistake with the feisty question earlire
<Hobbsee> ah right
<arooni> i'll try to keep it just to gutsy
<arooni> its challenging becuase i have a desktop running feisty and my t61 laptop running gutsy
<Hobbsee> heh.  then keep 2 channels open :)
<ameyer> it happens...
<arooni> already there Hobbsee  ;p
* ameyer has a Debian lappy and a Ubuntu desktop
<Hobbsee> arooni: exactly
* Hobbsee has a gutsy desktop, a edgy or so desktop,
<arooni> Could not create /usr/local/lib/eclipse/.eclipseextension. Please run as root:
<arooni> is that a problem?
<Hobbsee> er, s/desktop/laptop/
<Hobbsee> arooni: where did you get eclipse from?
<arooni>  Hobbsee sudo apt-get
<ameyer> sounds like it may be a bug...
<Hobbsee> arooni: if you run it with sudo, does the problem go away?
<arooni> Hobbsee, yeah i ran it as sudo once and pro blm went away
<Hobbsee> ameyer: a bug?  i dont think so.  although i'm not sure why it wants to add files to there.
<Hobbsee> arooni: there's your solution then.
<arooni> man this is weird; my vim plugin works in .rb files but not in rhtml files
<arooni> where it does work just fine on feisty
<Hobbsee> do you have vim-full installed on both systems?
<ameyer> well, Linux software mostly shouldn't need root...
<arooni> Hobbsee, yes;
<arooni> but im having eclipse crash all over the place
<arooni> even after running it once as sudo
<arooni> should i pastie errors?
<Hobbsee> arooni: check if it's in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse
<ameyer> that file should be created by the package IMO
<Hobbsee> ameyer: then it's not a bug.
<Hobbsee> ameyer: er, i think.
<Hobbsee> either way, ubuntu doesnt touch it, so you'll want to file bugs ind ebian, i expect.
<arooni> Hobbsee, there are no gutsy bugs there really
<Hobbsee> arooni: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/81900
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81900 in eclipse ""Could not create /usr/local/lib/eclipse/.eclipseextension" on startup" [Undecided,New] 
<ameyer> so, the flash player version that didn't actually install flash isn't a bug?
<Hobbsee> arooni: what gives you that idea?
<arooni> Hobbsee, just a glance
<Hobbsee> arooni: most dont actually mention which release they're running.  that doesnt mean they'r enot there
<Hobbsee> regardless, no on in ubuntu touches eclipse (much), so those are likely to get ignored.
<arooni> damn
<arooni> are u sure
<arooni> no ubuntu users use eclipse?
* ameyer grrs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/134116
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134116 in flashplugin-nonfree "Konqueror is frozen browsing some pages as youtube" [Undecided,New] 
<Hobbsee> arooni: oh, plenty of users do, but until one of them steps up and actually fixes it...
<Hobbsee> arooni: there are other torrent apps, which tend to crash less
<Hobbsee> ameyer: does that happen with klash?
* coNP does not think eclipse is a torrent app :)
<ameyer> klash?
<ameyer> eclipse is an IDE, I think
<Hobbsee> coNP: oh damn, i thought it was.
<coNP> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 124 kB, installed size 412 kB
<Hobbsee> that info is out of date
<Hobbsee> ameyer: gnash.  i think klash is the kde plugin for it.
<coNP> Hobbsee: no. But there is azureus that uses the Eclipse Tool Platform
<coNP> The info is outdated, but the short decription is still valid I guess :)
<Hobbsee> true
<ameyer> Hobbsee: no idea, but gnash... how can I put this appropriately... works about as well as GNU/HURD
<Hobbsee> was meaning the version
<Hobbsee> ameyer: then you're stuck.  no one here can fix flash-nonfree, obviously.
<ameyer> at least it hasn't been under development for like 20 years...
* Hobbsee sets the bug to wontfix.
<ameyer> how do we know it isn't konqueror being lame?
<_4strO> hi there
<Hobbsee> ameyer: does it crash with firefox?
<ameyer> works fine, but it seems to me that any plugin freezes konqueror
<Hobbsee> there's already a bug on that
<Hobbsee> iir
<Hobbsee> c
<ameyer> semi-similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/66573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66573 in kdebase "nspluginviewer hangs up whole X server" [High,Confirmed] 
<ameyer> except it doesn't hang the entire X server
<Hobbsee> yay, bugs
* Hobbsee drowns in the bugs.
* jussi01 offers Hobbsee a helping hand...
<Hobbsee> :)
<jussi01> how are things Hobbsee?
<ameyer> honestly, I don't know why I bother with Konqueror
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i'm tired, and ignoring all the bugs.
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee
<ameyer> call me when it quits without an "OMG SIGSEV" dialog box
<ameyer> here we go... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/131891
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131891 in kdebase "flash player freeze in konqueror" [Undecided,New] 
<ameyer> I'd be shocked if it was fixed before Gutsy+3
<ameyer> like, apparently there's a bug from like hoary I'm experiencing
<Hobbsee> well, kde4 hopefully will fix it.
<Hobbsee> ameyer: feel free to help out.
<Hobbsee> ameyer: in fixing, sending upstream, etc.
<Hobbsee> there are probably easily a thousand bugs in kde on launchpad at hte moment.
<ameyer> well, this is just slow USB MSC, don't know if it was ever officially reported as a bug
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
* Hobbsee wonders if that's gone up or down recently.
* Hobbsee hits one with the "wontfix" stick.
<Hobbsee> yes, there's a reason that a program is otu fo the repositories.  filing me a bug that says it's not there is quite pointless.
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> so now we have the longpointy stick and the wontfix stick...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: please help out on that list if you have time.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: sure, my boss is in meetings and I have not much else to do ;)
<jussi01> cripes, where do I start...
<Hobbsee> pick a package on that list
<ameyer> the USB bug I'm complaining about might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/19982
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 19982 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Low performance on usb-media and DVD-RAM in sync mode" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ameyer> seems to date back to at least breezy
<Hobbsee> wouldnt surprise me.
* jussi01 slaps lp for being so sloooowwwww
<ameyer> might also be the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/105232
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105232 in hal "Kodak USB connection stalls" [Low,Triaged] 
<ameyer> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/120517 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/104241
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104241 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[feisty]  default sync mount of external usb is *slow*, how to reverse?" [Undecided,New] 
<ameyer> I suspect these are all the same bug?
<Hobbsee> i'd guess so
<ameyer> with the possible exception of the USB->USB transfer bug
<jussi01> Hobbsee: we could close this one, no? bug 115075
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115075 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager source doesn't compile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115075
<ameyer> that may just be unfortunate expected behavior
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i think so
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ok, Ill do it then :)
<ameyer> I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/117418 was fixed upstream in 2.2.1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117418 in ktorrent "ktorrent crashes with SIGSEGV when deleting downloaded torrent + data" [Undecided,New] 
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I think you have to close it... it wont let me, or should I assign it to me then close?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you cant close bugs?  are you not in QA?
<Hobbsee> ameyer: is 2.2.1 in gutsy?
<ameyer> I think so
<jussi01> Hobbsee: QA? dont think so...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you want to look at joining ubuntu-qa - although you should be able to close bugs anyway
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you're hitting the drop down arrow next to "new" there?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yeah and it gives: You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of knetworkmanager (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: they didnt put in status control, i thought.
<ameyer> Hobbsee: yeah, gutsy has 2.2.1-0ubuntu3
<Hobbsee> ameyer: then you can mark it as fix released.
<Hobbsee> and comment on the bug
<ameyer> I don't even have a launchpad account...
<Hobbsee> although, if permissions are mangled on the bug, it'd be good if you could comment saying that, then i'll close it.
<Hobbsee> ameyer: you're running gutsy.  why not?
<ameyer> umm...
* ameyer runs and hides
<Hobbsee> how do you expect to be useful and report bugs without one?
<ameyer> I'm registering right now...
* Hobbsee closes that one
* jussi01 slaps himself for being.... STUPID
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you were trying to change importance?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: no, Im on the work computer and it didnt autologin like at home.... :S
* jussi01 is very redfaced....
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ahhh....
<Hobbsee> that'll do it
<jussi01> Hobbsee: bug 119818 they just need to use the wpa supplicant right??
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119818 in knetworkmanager "wpa does not work with networkmanager, WEP works" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119818
<Hobbsee> jussi01: knm calls wpasupplicant.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: it should "just work"
<jussi01> Hobbsee: oh, ok then. gah, Im not being very helpful am i...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: sure you are
<Hobbsee> jussi01: a lot of those are the fault of the network mangler, so most of them wont be able to be fixed.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: perhaps the most useful thing to do there is check for dupes, mark a whole bunch as incomplete, and go thru and set importances
<Hobbsee> ie, "do you have this problem in gutsy, there's been a major upgrade of network manager in feisty and above"
<jussi01> ahh, ok then :)
<Hobbsee> i wonder if the big ooo bug is actually fixed.
<Hobbsee> ooh, look, it is!
* jussi01 does a bug dance :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ameyer> wow, it's late
<ameyer> I just read kdeadmin as k dead min
<Hobbsee> jussi01: bughelper may be helpful
<Hobbsee> eep, arts bugs look nasty
<jussi01> Hobbsee: bug helper?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: for the backtraces
<jussi01> Hobbsee: iirc bug 128769 has been fixed correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128769 in knetworkmanager "[gutsy] knetworkmanager cannot be updated by apt because of the new naming convention" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128769
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ah, yep, that's fixed.  marked as such, as i had the console outptu there.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: although it should probably conflict and replace as well, maybe
<ameyer> umm, wtf? "Ubuntu Breezy 6.10" + automatix? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/77059
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77059 in kaffeine "MP3 Support is Broken In Feisty" [Undecided,New] 
<jussi01> gah, Hobbsee stop it. I need lp karma also... :P
<jussi01> ameyer: mark it as wont fix... :P
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> ameyer: WONTFIX it.  definetly
<coNP> Oh, Hobbsee gets enough when she triages Gnome bugs ("use KDE instead")
<jussi01> lol
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> ameyer: that's a dupe, actually
<Hobbsee> ameyer: happens without using automatix too
<Hobbsee> you can probably close it as a dupe, though.
* ameyer can't find how to close anything
<jussi01> ameyer: click the status up the top
<jussi01> its got like a little drop down thingy
<ameyer> ok, now what?
<ameyer> do I have to assign it to myself or something?
<Hobbsee> no
<jussi01> no, wait, its a dupe? click mark as duplicate on the left
* Hobbsee mass dupes
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i dont remember the number of what it's a dupe of though
<Hobbsee> i think it's on the beta list
<jussi01> Hobbsee: where do i find the qa thingy
<Hobbsee> !qa
<ubotu> To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ty
<Hobbsee> woot!  20 bugs gone.
* jussi01 hugs Hobbsee!
* Hobbsee hugs jussi01
* jussi01 has to report a bug... (I just cant be bothered right now to look for dupes...)
<Hobbsee> what is it?
<jussi01> in ark, when you go to extract it comes up with the last path, not the path to the folder where the archive is
<jussi01> very annoying
<jussi01> but quite low on a bug importance list
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> file it upstream, not in launchpad.
<jussi01> oh, ok. :)
<Hobbsee> hooray, down to 16
<Hobbsee> from
<Hobbsee> 39
* jussi01 hi-fives Hobbsee
<jussi01> gah, got to run, back in a bit to help....
<Hobbsee> ok
* Hobbsee ^5's jussi01 back
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  it looks like arts is completely unmaintained. good thing it wont be used in kde4.
<pvandewyngaerde> everythin audio depend on phonon,
<pvandewyngaerde> and phonon will have some backends
<ameyer> the whole kde3/kde4 thing seems to be a huge mess to me
* Hobbsee knocks another 2 off.
<Hobbsee> pvandewyngaerde: true, but it wont be arts, thank goodness.
<ameyer> KDE4 looks to be fairly immature/unstable/unusable, and kde3 is becoming unmaintained immediately after kde4's release
* Hobbsee knocks a third off
<Hobbsee> ameyer: it's not looking too bad, actually
<Hobbsee> way cool.  cut the bugs by 2/3rds.
<Hobbsee> ameyer: and they're focusing on kde4, then presumably will do a bugfix release of kde3
<Hobbsee> although the architecture changes so much
* ameyer questions the logic of arguing with Hobbsee since he's already angered one op tonight
<pvandewyngaerde> by 2010 KDE4 will be in an LTS version, i cant wait
<Hobbsee> oh?  who'd you anger?
<Hobbsee> pvandewyngaerde: yeah, that'll be fun :)
<ameyer> Hobbsee: Pici
<pvandewyngaerde> 2008 to soon, bummer
<ameyer> it was total stupidity on my part in offtopic
<Hobbsee> ah
<ameyer> I believe my exact words were "Die in a fire" after he/she had already kicked me
<Hobbsee> how useful.
<ameyer> indeed
<ameyer> if by useful you mean useless
<Hobbsee> yes.
<ameyer> I'm somewhat surprised I wasn't banned from #ubuntu*
<Hobbsee> probably because pici doesnt have ops in #ubuntu yet
<ameyer> that might explain things
<ameyer> well, I don't really have any objection to anyone with ops doing whatever they feel is appropriate
<ameyer> not that you need my permission
<ameyer> well, I probably should be going,,,
* Hobbsee wonders why people insist on running gutsy if they dont file bugs.
* coNP runs gutsy so that he can add new packages with new bugs in an easy way
<mikl> one of my pet hates about Ubuntu is that it is more or less impossible to find the images for Ubuntu+1 :(
<pvandewyngaerde> what do you mean mikl ?
<Hobbsee> mikl: is that an entirely bad thing?
<mikl> Hobbsee: well, I don't think it should be impossible to find, just difficult :)
<Hobbsee> mikl: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<pvandewyngaerde> do you mean screenshots ?
<mikl> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/developerzone would be an obvious place to have a link :)
<Hobbsee> pvandewyngaerde: cd images
<Hobbsee> mikl: the links keep changing, though
<pvandewyngaerde> i downloaded tribe 1, and kept updating, i hope this gives the same result
<ameyer> pvandewyngaerde: it should
<jsomers> a tribe is just a snapshot of a current state
<mikl> I usually reinstall when the final comes, but not before :)
<Hobbsee> pvandewyngaerde: it does
<ameyer> if it doesn't, you've got bug
<jsomers> I've been updating from a dapper install
<jsomers> up to edgy, feisty and gutsy
<ameyer> honestly, with almost anything computers "it does" really means "it should"
<jsomers> and I don't seem to be missing anything :)
<pvandewyngaerde> http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html < digg it
<cwillu> granted that if you upgrade all the way from dapper, you're going to get every workaround along the way
<pvandewyngaerde> currently i have very slow unplayable gnome-games
<pvandewyngaerde> can i benchmark this ?? check what is wrong ?
<FrankDTW> Is Flashplayer working under Type5?
<pvandewyngaerde> tribe 5 ?
<pvandewyngaerde> it works here
<FrankDTW> Thank you.
<Jared-Moore> hi guys, i'm having some problems doing development work on gutsy
<Jared-Moore> when i do "apt-get source gucharmap", "./configure", "make" i get a weird make error
<Jared-Moore> "Makefile:107: *** target pattern contains no `%'.  Stop."
<Jared-Moore> the same thing happens for anjuta, both from the ubuntu repos and gnome svn
<Jared-Moore> i've done "sudo apt-get build-dep gucharmap", and added all the dev libraries i can find, installed all the autotools packages that i can find, etc
<Jared-Moore> same thing happens for building alacarte
<Jared-Moore> compiling pidgin works though, so it might be a gnome thing
<Jared-Moore> ok no ideas? or nobody there? :/
<snadge> jussi01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE]  (rev 01)
<jussi01> snadge: ?
<snadge> oops.. i dont know how jussi got in front of that lol
<jussi01> hehe
<snadge> but anyway, that card/chipset is a festy piece of poo
<snadge> feisty does not support it.. at all (in any 3d accelerated capacity)
<snadge> neither fglrx, or radeon driver works
<snadge> however, fglrx driver did work in edgy
<aimaz> I have a 9250 and it works
<snadge> now the problem is.. i cant easily revert to edgy
<snadge> however i could theoretically update it to gutsy ;)
<jussi01> snadge: I also have the 9250 and its great. the 9200 should work with the opensource driver
<snadge> radeon driver? i think it complains about something or rather
<snadge> it uses shared system memory and doesnt have the specs for that.. or something like that
<jussi01> snadge: it would help to know exactly the error
<snadge> fglrx whinges that its too old
<jussi01> snadge: it is
<snadge> and to use the legacy driver.. legacy driver wont install because its hard coded to support edgy
<snadge> i tried to force it with not much success
<jussi01> the opensource driver is the correct driver for it
<snadge> ok i will try the opensource driver.. (is this ati or radeon?)
<aimaz> Section "Device"
<aimaz>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] "
<aimaz>         Driver          "ati"
<aimaz>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<aimaz> EndSection
<aimaz> this one works fine for me
<aimaz> I use beryl and it works smoothly
<snadge> my mind is boggling.. i'll try it
<snadge> ok, screen just goes white when i run beryl\
<jussi01> snadge: I would suggest thats a setting issue, rather than the driver.
<jussi01> try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<tuxcrafte1>  how can i disable the new aiglx in gusty its causing errors on my system
<cwillu> tuxcrafte1: aiglx, or the effects manager?
<cwillu> (aiglx has been on by default for a couple releases now)
<tuxcrafte1> cwillu: the aiglx driver in xorg
<cwillu> did you run feisty or edgy before?
<tuxcrafte1> xubuntu feisty
<cwillu> it's disabled the same way as before
<tuxcrafte1> i believe its disabled on xubuntu feistu
<cwillu> no, it's been on by default for a while
<tuxcrafte1> but on gusty its on by default
<cwillu> but the compositing window manager is new
<cwillu> no, that's something else :p
<cwillu> appearance | desktop effects, set it to none
<tuxcrafte1> I am running xubuntu
<tuxcrafte1> how can i disable aiglx in the xorg file?
<tuxcrafte1> or remove it from the system
<tuxcrafte1> its conflicting with my video card driver
<cwillu> Make a serverflags section in xorg.conf, and add Option "Aiglx" "False"
<cwillu> but if it worked under feisty, I'd be surprised if that was the problem
<cwillu> (xubuntu runs the same xserver)
<cwillu> what issues are you seeing?
<tuxcrafte1> cwillu: my openchrome driver does not support big textures
<tuxcrafte1> (==) AIGLX enabled
<tuxcrafte1> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/unichrome_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/unichrome_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<tuxcrafte1> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<tuxcrafte1> i have successfully compiled and installed the driver like i do for years now
<tuxcrafte1> i will also file the issue of on the openchrome devel list
<tuxcrafte1> however aiglx is currently not supported bye the xorg driver
<tuxcrafte1> but know its killing all 3D rendering support
<tuxcrafte1> so i need to disable it
<tatters> after updating to gutsy my webcam and TV card are failing due to error   "X Error of failed request: XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode" it seem there is a switch "-nodga" does anyone know if it possible to edit xorg.conf to include that switch so need to type ?
<snadge> Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
<Wousser> hello, i upgraded from feisty to gutsy but now my system freezes after the ubunu loading bar, before gnome. What can I do?
<jussi01> Wousser: run in verbose mode to see what the problem is
<cwillu> did anything change in gutsy re: bitmapped fonts?  I've got a custom font that I need for an old dos package, and I can't get it to pick it up for the life of me
<tuxcrafte1> how i found some possible issues
<tuxcrafte1> the permissions on /dev/dri/card0 are wrong
<tuxcrafte1> ls -hal  /dev/dri/card0
<tuxcrafte1> should be crw-rw-rw-!!
<tuxcrafte1> where do I report this bug?
<tuxcrafte1> against what package
<jussi01> !bug | tuxcrafte1
<ubotu> tuxcrafte1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> xorg i would imagine....
<cwillu> what are the permissions actually set to?
<Wousser> jussi01: I don't see any problem
<tuxcrafte1> jussi01: yes i know how to fill bugs, but against which permissions
<tuxcrafte1> cwillu: crw-rw----
<Wousser> jussi01: i starts correctly and I get a command line, if i want to start gnome the system freezes and my screen goes black
<jussi01> Wousser: what gfx card do you have?
<Wousser> jussi01: ati 9800
<jussi01> Wousser: you need to install the fglrx package then
<jussi01> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<B_Man> good morning
<saispo> it's possible to use the feisty kernel under gutsy ? suspend does not work with 2.6.22 :-/
<coNP> saispo: I guess we have 2.6.20 kernels in gutsy as well
<coNP> !info linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic gutsy
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic does not exist in gutsy
<saispo> :/
<coNP> No. Maybe only in my local package cache...
<saispo> !info linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic gutsy
<ubotu> Package linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic does not exist in gutsy
<saispo> grrr
<saispo> coNP: yep but don't boot :/
<saispo> i don't know why suspend don't work with this newest kernel, must inspected...
<saispo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/119423
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119423 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Suspend to RAM (Sleeping) not working on DELL Latitude D520" [Medium,Triaged] 
<saispo> not fixed since i report...
<cwillu> saispo: where does it break?
<saispo> cwillu: i see on kern.log
<saispo> Aug 28 12:35:03 venus kernel: [10907.072000]  ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'
<saispo> Aug 28 14:06:22 venus kernel: [10910.964000]  PM: Preparing system for mem sleep
<saispo> Aug 28 14:06:22 venus kernel: [10910.964000]  Stopping tasks ... done.
<saispo> Aug 28 14:06:22 venus kernel: [10918.900000]  Suspending console(s)
<saispo> Aug 28 14:06:22 venus kernel: [10918.900000]  lmpcm_usb 4-1:1.0: no suspend for driver lmpcm_usb?
<jussi01> !paste | saispo
<ubotu> saispo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<saispo> excuse me
<cwillu> does the machine stay up there, or does it power down?
<saispo> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35383/
<saispo> it power down
<Midkniht> is there a channel here for testers
<saispo> i must press the power button, and it reboot
<saispo> but gnome-power-manager indicate that it's failed to suspend, visit quirk web site
<RAOF> I think that may be a g-p-m bug, since my laptop suspends & resumes fine, but displays that on resume.
<saispo> maybe RAOF
<saispo> i think too
<cwillu> you have a mouse plugged into the laptop?
<Wousser> jussi01: you fixed my problem, thank you
<saispo> cwillu: yes a logitech mx1000 for laptop
<cwillu> saispo:  what happens if you unplug it, and then suspend?
<jussi01> Wousser: great. :)
<saispo> cwillu: will try
<saispo> brb
<saispo> cwillu: work fine but the same bug in g-p-m
<cwillu> saispo: improvement?
<saispo> i can try hibernate if you want too
<cwillu> it didn't work at all before, correct?
<saispo> cwillu: the laptop suspend well, but i think i same as i have the mouse plugged
<cwillu> okay
<tuxcrafte1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/135273
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135273 in xorg-server "gusty - xserver-xorg-core - wrong device permissions on /dev/dri/card0 (crw-rw----) instead of (crw-rw-rw-)" [Undecided,New] 
<cwillu> the kern.log entry was benign then
<saispo> yep
<cwillu> tuxcrafte1: they'll probably want to see your xorg.conf attached
<saispo> cwillu: it's a g-p-m bug, must reported it upstream ?
<saispo> i don't inspect the code to see what it check for displaying this libnotify error
<cwillu> check if there's a bug already on launchpad, I'd expect that there is
<saispo> yep, and RAOF have the same :)
<saispo> RAOF: have you reported the bug ?
<RAOF> saispo: No, I haven't.  Please do so.
<RAOF> saispo: It seems harmless though :)
<saispo> :)
<rocky> hmm... is deskbar currently undergoing instability?
<rocky> keeps crashing for me
<robtaylor> #.
<Raystlin_FM> is kontact crashing on launch for anyone else?
<tuxcrafte1> cwillu: thanks for the corrections
<shirish> !download manager
<shirish> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<shirish> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<shirish> jussi01: do you know any other download manager, having a GUI front-end & nice.
<shirish> jussi01: and powerful, I used gwget and its lame to say the least :(
<jussi01> shirish: I think some of the mozilla extensions work...
<shirish> jussi01: looking for download manager having segmented downloading
<jussi01> there is curl, but i dont know about a front end
<jussi01> !info curl
<ubotu> curl: Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.16.4-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 170 kB, installed size 284 kB
<jussi01> !find curl
<ubotu> Found: curl, libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl4-gnutls-dev (and 17 others)
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> !nfo wmget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfo wmget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info wmget
<ubotu> wmget: Background download manager in a Window Maker dock app. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2 (gutsy), package size 35 kB, installed size 140 kB
<jussi01> could try that one shirish
<shirish> jussi01: sure would do
<jussi01> Ive not used it though
<shirish> jussi01: curl has segmented download properties?
<shirish> jussi01: meaning it supports segmented segmented downloading
<jussi01> shirish: no idea.
<jussi01> shirish: install it and: man curl
<tatters> Been trying to get my webcam and Tv card working as the did previously in feisty running xawtv -hwscan gives me many errors  http://pastebin.com/m763fbec0
<tatters> http://pastebin.com/m763fbec0
<shirish> jussi01: do you know any software to analyze what a file is, I mean a kind of decoder for .mp4 to know what encoder was used, if you know what I mean
<jussi01> shirish: no, i dont
<shirish> !info mp4
<ubotu> Package mp4 does not exist in gutsy
<shirish> !mp4
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LazyJay> shirish: does 'file' give this sort of info?
<shirish> LazyJay: I haven't tried that, if it gives good, I do remember seeing an app. somewhere which did precisely this job
<shirish> LazyJay: lol, it shows the file as an ISO media
<LazyJay> shirish: NM, lol
<mikl> What has become of /etc/iftab in gutsy, I wonder
<jeffferrari> deprecated
<mikl> jeffferrari: in favor of what?
<jeffferrari> in favour of /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent net something
<jeffferrari> 70-persistent-net.rules to be exact
<jeffferrari> :)
<mikl> ah, ok - I never managed to get my head around making proper udev rules - perhaps now is the time ;)
<jeffferrari> lol
<jeffferrari> linux eventually forces you to learn everything... no matter how long you evade it
<mikl> indeed
<mikl> gutsy server is looking very promising so far - I like that we get AppArmor out-of-the-box
<jeffferrari> aye - are you needing just to do static interface aliasing?
<mikl> jeffferrari: yes, I just need to make sure that eth0 is always eth0 ;)
<mikl> and so on with eth1, 2, 3, 4 etc.
<mikl> but the documentation in 70-persistent-net.rules is quite good actually
<jeffferrari> mikl: unless I'm mistaken, you don't really have to learn the udev rules syntax - I'm only using desktop and the static alias entries are already there
<mikl> jeffferrari: yes, I've just discovered the same. Neat.
<mikl> thankfully, there are some things Linux does not force us to learn. I tried to install FreeBSD on a test box, just to try it out - and suddenly I found myself knee-deep in trouble and harddrive geometry problems :)
<mikl> And I just wondered why FreeBSD can't do what Linux does and
<mikl> so I don't have to worry about the geometry of my harddrives :)
<shirish> guys a slightly offtopic question, does anybody know what that tool is called which takes a multimedia file, reads it & tells what encoder was used & what decoder is needed to see/view a multimedia file.
<shirish>  Looking for terminology here atm
<jeffferrari> ooohhh old school - like when I first tried to install redhat about 10 years ago and ended up reading half a book about sectors etc just to get past first part of installer
<jeffferrari> shirish: gspot in windows
<mikl> jeffferrari: yeah. I don't know what Linux does now, but somehow it makes it work without asking me :)
<shirish> jeffferrari: found that out, any idea of something similar for ubuntu
<shirish> jeffferrari: I did read there is something similar in the latest gutsy-changes-report but don't know what.
<jeffferrari> shirish: hmmm
<robtaylor> shirish: you can use mplayer
<robtaylor> shirish: or gst-typefind-0.10
<jeffferrari> shirish: mediainfo?
<shirish> jeffferrari: came on the last one myself, just this moment, mediainfo
<jeffferrari> shirish: my synaptic is busy downloading daily, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453125
<shirish> jeffferrari: same here, and the same thread too ;)
<jeffferrari> robtaylor: that gst-typefind is the winner - is that what mplayer/gstream uses to figure out required codecs?
<robtaylor> jeffferrari: yep
<robtaylor> jeffferrari: well, gstreamer (and hence totem) does
<jeffferrari> robtaylor: well that answered one of my unasked/one day when I'm bored questions :)
<robtaylor> heh
<robtaylor> jeffferrari: only downside is it wont be much help for formats gstreamer doesnt understand yet ..
<roe> what was Tribe 5 released?
<__tim> gst-typefind will only give you the top-level container, it usually doesn't tell you much about codecs
<shirish> _tim: actually alongwith with the container I'm also looking if it can give something like proper EOF or not
<robtaylor> __tim: hmm, the typefind stuff in gst certainly has the capability of finding what the codecs are, i thought typefind spat that out as well nowadays
* robtaylor doesnt actually have any media though
<shirish> robtaylor: I downloaded an interview from archive.org , its 1.9 GiB file, wget says its completed, but I'm not able to play it in any of the players, can hear audio only in vlc but that's that.
<Arwen> shirish, link please
<shirish> Arwen: http://www.archive.org/download/20070226-CambrianHouse-DonTapscott-Wikinomics-Presentation/DonTapscottPresentation-v20-vbr2800-a256.mp4
<Arwen> will analyze it, one second
<shirish> Arwen: its about a book called wikinomics, community oriented stuff
<Ketsuban> Okay, I'll come out and say it: I'm completely stumped. I'm perfectly okay so long as I'm using the nv driver; if I try to enable nvidia then the system just doesn't do anything when I boot - there's no Xorg.0.log to analyse, and there's no command-line. I have to reboot into recovery mode to replace xorg.conf with the backup. I'd really love to know why this isn't working, because I need my 3D acceleration. :(
<shirish> Arwen: here's the output I get from wget if I try to continue the download http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35390/
<jeffferrari> Ketsuban: while you can boot disable compiz and retry
<Arwen> shirish, it's got all kinds of proprietary codecs in it
<Arwen> looks like some combination of uncompressed audio and video
<shirish> Arwen: that's strange, I thought archive.org was like free software or something on those lines.
<Ketsuban> jeffferrari: That's changing the option to "No effects" right?
<Arwen> no... archive.org is an ARCHIVE
<jeffferrari> Ketsuban: yeah
<Arwen> it makes sense to use the most efficient formats, not the most free ones
<Ketsuban> Alright then, let's give that a try.
<shirish> Arwen: true, but if you read the wikipedia page you come with the understanding it will be more open to free formats
<shirish> Arwen: did you download the whole thing or how did you analyze?
<Arwen> eh, I just called MPlayer on it, I don't seem to have enough of it to tell anything for sure though
<jeffferrari> nice net connection if he downloaded it in 30 seconds
<Arwen> blah, my net connection is faster than their upload capacity it seems
<shirish> jeffferrari: yup, same here, it took me 3 whole days to download the whole thing just to know it can't play on my machine
<Arwen> 30kB/s...
<shirish> :(
<shirish> Arwen: 30 kB/s here too, but while downloading through wget it gave only 13 kB/s :(
<shirish> Arwen: on torrents I usually get 24/25 kB/s
<robtaylor> shirish: works for me
<__tim> that's really smart, that file has all the stream headers at the end of the file ...
<shirish> _tim: thanx for telling me that ;)
<robtaylor> shirish: its h264 and mp3
<shirish> robtaylor: what works for you?
<shirish> robtaylor: h264, I don't think I have that installed
<robtaylor>  mplayer http://www.archive.org/download/20070226-CambrianHouse-DonTapscott-Wikinomics-Presentation/DonTapscottPresentation-v20-vbr2800-a256.mp4
<Arwen> http://pastebin.ca/673517
<Arwen> claims to be uncompressed dv
<shirish> !info h264
<ubotu> Package h264 does not exist in gutsy
<shirish> !h264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h264 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robtaylor> shirish: just install mplayer
<Arwen> ...H.264 support is part of ffmpeg
<shirish> robtaylor: I have mplayer, and it sinks
<robtaylor> shirish: actually totem should be able to play it
<shirish> robtaylor: have that too
<Arwen> robtaylor, playing the URL, I get a bunch of domain not found
<robtaylor> shirish: looks like gutsy is shipping both x264 and ffdec_h264 plugins
<Arwen> and it is most definitely not H.264...........
<shirish> robtaylor: don't have it
<robtaylor> shirish: gst-inspect-0.10 | grep 264
<Ketsuban> jeffferrari: No luck. :(
<robtaylor> Arwen: not sure what you're looking at, but i just had it playing and streaming here
<Arwen> robtaylor, oh really? unless you have some kind of evidence to back your statements, kindly keep them out of here.
<jeffferrari> Ketsuban: so compiz all off and still bailing?
<shirish> robtaylor: http://pastebin.ca/673524
<robtaylor> Arwen: you want a screencast?
<Arwen> no, I want some terminal output
<Ketsuban> jeffferrari: I changed the setting to "No effects" like you said and it still didn't load anything on boot.
<robtaylor> Arwen: http://pastebin.ca/673518
<Trewas> yep that video works fine streamed with mplayer (some svn version though, not what is in gutsy)
<Arwen> robtaylor, funny, I get http://pastebin.ca/673517
<Arwen> maybe we're not looking at the same file
<jeffferrari> Ketsuban: does it hard lock?
<shirish> oh oh, guys wasn't/isn't mediainfo packaged for gutsy, I did read about it in gutsy-changes ML sometime ago
<robtaylor> Arwen: probably if you stream it, it searches out the stream headers at the end, then starts playing
<Ketsuban> jeffferrari: No, I can toggle the lock lights on the keyboard, but I have to hit the reset button to reboot.
<robtaylor> which is probably shirish's problem
<Arwen> robtaylor, now I'm just getting a endless loop of "could not resolve blah blah blah"
<robtaylor> Arwen: local dns issues?
<Arwen> no, my DNS works fine... oh wait, finally got it
<shirish> lol, I'm stuck here guys any answers
<Arwen> either way, that's a Broken File (tm).
<Arwen> shirish, you have to play the URL, the file is broken so that you can't just download it
<shirish> Arwen: I already downloaded it :(
<jeffferrari> Ketsuban: hmm, dunno man
<jeffferrari> Ketsuban: fresh install?
<robtaylor> mplayer is smarter then gstreamer here,it seems
<robtaylor> gst is going through the whole file to find the headers, whereas mplayer jumps stright to them
<Ketsuban> jeffferrari: Won't help anything. :P This has been a problem since I installed.
<__tim> yes, GStreamer won't seek to the end of the http stream for the headers, but try to buffer the file into memory until it gets to them .. :)
<robtaylor> thats an interesting test-case file for gst :)
<shirish> can somebody find out if Mediainfo is packaged or not for gutsy? on packages.ubuntu.com using gutsy doesn't give anything.
<robtaylor> __tim: definitly suboptimal ;)
<robtaylor> shirish: nope not yet
<__tim> robtaylor: sure
<shirish> robtaylor: any idea if its in a build queue or something or not at all.
<Arwen> that's wonderful, f***ing webserver trying to stream video on 30kB/s of bandwidth
<Arwen> that's less than I have
<robtaylor> shirish: what happens when you run mplayer on the file?
<shirish> robtaylor: this is what happens when I run totem http://pastebin.ca/673530
<Arwen> we said mplayer
<jeffferrari> Ketsuban: which nvidia driver are you using? the repo one?
<shirish> robtaylor: mplayer crashes, here's the output http://pastebin.ca/673532
<robtaylor> shirish: woah
<robtaylor> shirish: i guess somehow that file's got corrupted
<Ketsuban> jeffferrari: yeah.
<shirish> robtaylor: that's why I needed that mediainfo, guess I'll have to put up a post about it.
<robtaylor> shirish: it wont tell you any more
<robtaylor> shirish: its h264 with mp3, and mplayer will stream it just fine.Totem wont.
<robtaylor> shirish: and your download seems to have got correupted
<shirish> robtaylor: that is what it seems
<Arwen> you could also try svn mplayer and see if it fails any less
<shirish> Arwen: I deleted the file sorry :(
<shirish> Arwen: robtaylor: any ideas which is a good download manager, which will give me something like 30 kB/s
<Arwen> wget
<Arwen> you could try leeching with aria2 "aria2c -s4 url"
<Trewas> ubuntu's mplayer is ancient, but that's at least partially mplayer's fault because they do new releases very rarely
<shirish> Arwen: what's the -s4 about?
<Arwen> 4 connections
<Arwen> Trewas, that's why Ubuntu should sync to svn
<shirish> Arwen: cool and it does resume stuff.
<shirish> Arwen: I meant that as a question
<Arwen> yes
<shirish> Arwen: wtf aria2 doesn't have a manual :(
<Arwen> :-\
<Arwen> man aria2c
<shirish> Arwen: saw that, did a dpkg -L for that ;)
<shirish> Arwen: have you used aria2 quite a bit?
<Arwen> not really
<Arwen> hard to justify using it over wget really
<shirish> Arwen: does wget maintain a log or has option for log?
<Arwen> you can use bash redirection for that
<shirish> Arwen: aria2 seems to have support for that
<Arwen> wget blah > file.txt
<shirish> Arwen: so it would be wget url > soname.txt
<roe> does setting the appearance -> Desktop effects to "No Effects" load metacity instead of compiz?
<Arwen> yes, can you stop highlighting my name pelase?
<Arwen> please*
<shirish> Arwen: again that last sentence was a question
<shirish> ok cool, sorry
<Ramunas> anybody know of a repository which has screenlets for Gutsy?
<shirish> Anybody knows what would be the right way to write the log for aria2, I made a pastebin for it
<shirish> http://pastebin.ca/673569
<mikkael> should i choose the daily image for a fresh install or the latest tribe ?
<Arwen> Tribe is probably more tested, and you can just update it immediately anyway
<Arwen> so unless you're really cramped for bandwidth, don't bother with dailies
<mikkael> can someone paste the link to the daily images ?
<mikkael> nvm, got it
<shirish> Arwen: I'm really saddened by not having logs for aria2 even though the man says its possible :(
<jeffferrari> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<sharperguy> could i have a link for a gutsy mirror? because i cant seem to find one
<gnomefreak> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<sharperguy> thanks
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: whats wrong with archive.ubuntu.com?
<gnomefreak> they work fine here
<sharperguy> never heard of it i don't think
<gnomefreak> atleast gb and uk do
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: its in your sources.list
<sharperguy> i meant to get iso's
<gnomefreak> the topic holds that info
<sharperguy> i dont see it
<gnomefreak> atleast used to
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: changed it
<sharperguy> hmm, well i read that first so blame hobbsee :P
<Hobbsee> wha?  i dont recall doing that.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i dont know who did it but you werte last to change it
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, but i s/tribe 4/tribe 5/
<Hobbsee> 'd
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<sharperguy> yeah releases.ubuntu.com only has stable releases
<sharperguy> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<sharperguy> grr
<gnomefreak> sharperguy: hold on
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5?highlight=%28gutsy%29
<sharperguy> ah ty
<gnomefreak> if i get free time today i will shorten that and put link in there
<gnomefreak> or better yet
<gnomefreak> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> sharperguy: cdimage.ubuntu.com
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<sharperguy> Hobbsee, cool
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:gnomefreak] : The In Development Version Channel | Please *don't* run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependencies, bug fixing, etc | Dont use development version of Ubuntu on production systems | Ubuntu 7.10 - the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | For support for Dapper,Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 5 see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jeffferrari> anyone here familiar with the libpam-gnome-keyring package?
<xtknight> jeffferrari,  not really but what about it?
<jeffferrari> xtknight: well, I'm just wondering what thats about - the pamkeyring module works well, and the guy from gnome made clear his intention with their integration was SSO for keyrings in gnome
<jeffferrari> I saw that package and hoped that just installing it would have the same effect as pamkeyring
<jeffferrari> (with the additional /etc/pam.d/gdm changes included :) )
<xtknight> hmm no idea
<jeffferrari> this is the apparent derivative http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Pam
<kalon33> jeffferrari :  I installed it and test it, but it doesn't open automatically my keyring at Gnome session startup, I continue to search why !
<jeffferrari> kalon33: yeah, according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/129346 I figured it would be alpha
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129346 in gnome-keyring "Please build and install the new pam module" [Wishlist,Triaged] 
<jeffferrari> haha didn't know ubotu did that
<kalon33> ubotu does a lot of useful things :p
<nosrednaekim> !botsnak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pici> And alot of not-so-useful things
<nosrednaekim> lol
<kalon33> lol :p
<kalon33> Pici: like apt-get, have you ever made it mooed ?
<knix> There's a bug with acpi in the 2.6.22-10 kernel, my headphone switch no longer works, and sound comes out of the speakers in my laptop as well
<knix> (works fine in -9)
<sharperguy> apt-get moo?
<kalon33> yes ! ^^
<kalon33> not a very useful thing isn't it ?
<mon^rch> is there a compiz fusion guide somewhere with gpg keys and etc?
<mon^rch> there used to be :/
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mon^rch> oops, wrong chan
<mon^rch> :P
<ScislaC> is there a commercial repo active for gutsy yet?
<Arwen> as of 3 days ago, no
<ScislaC> cool, thanks
<CydeSwype> wanted to let whomever cares know that this morning's update fixed my audio on intel hda
<CydeSwype> will report same to launchpad...i think there's a couple bugs open about that
<dfgas> CydeSwype, what one exatly? i have a stac 9220
<CydeSwype> err not sure.  it's whatever comes in the dell latitude d820
<dfgas> ahh
<scizzo-> anyone else but me that does not find the restricted-extras in the add/remove program?
<CydeSwype> device manager says: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<CydeSwype> fwiw
<Artimus> How does one typically work on Gutsy?  On a separate partition/chroot? A VM/different box?  How many people run it as their primary OS?
<nosrednaekim> I have it on a separate partition
<scizzo-> nvm my comment before
<CydeSwype> i run it straight...on my whole hard drive ... cuz i'm an f'n nut  =^)
<pvandewyngaerde> Artimus:  i run it as my primary os
<Tomcat_> I only use the LiveCD... usually I install & dual-boot (but no time + hard drive crash).
<c00i90wn> when I want to install ubuntu-laptop-mode apt asks for removal acpi-support, is this a bug or should I allow it? (this also removes in consecuence ubuntu-desktop)
<kousotu> MY sound is gone...
<kousotu> the update kiled it...
<CydeSwype> kousotu, this morning's upgrade?  i actually got sound back thanks to this morning's upgrade.  two steps forward, one step back i guess
<CydeSwype> there's a couple trouble tickets in launchpad about sound...but i'm not sure which relates to what hardware anymore
<kousotu> will it's odd..
<kousotu> wel*
<kousotu> I updeated, ad UNTILL I resarted my LT my sound was fie
<kousotu> fine*
<ysth1> I got sound back too
<ysth1> kousotu: check for more updates?
<kousotu> I did
<kousotu> root@laptop:~# apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<kousotu> Calculating upgrade... Done
<kousotu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shirish> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !info libata
<ubotu> Package libata does not exist in gutsy
<_Azrael> Hey, when I enable gldesktop, I loose decorators (i.e. title bars go away on windows), anyone know how to fix this?
<scizzo-> anyone that can confirm that vmware-player is uninstallable in the source tree?
<scizzo-> _Azrael: if you go to System->Preferences->Appearance
<scizzo-> do they come back?
<scizzo-> _Azrael: I have had problems with using gl-desktop also
<_Azrael> If I just go there, no, nothing happens.
<scizzo-> _Azrael: a suggestion is to use: compiz --replace
<scizzo-> _Azrael: turn off the Dekstop Effects and then try to use normal compiz in that way
<tehk> gtk-window-decorator --replace
<scizzo-> tehk: the desktop effects was actually the main problem
<tehk> Gotcha
<scizzo-> tehk: it seems that the cube was gone completly whe n I tried
<scizzo-> tehk: I couldn't change the number of workspaces...only the rows
<scizzo-> tehk: so I had 4 rows but only 1 workspace
<tehk> hmm
<tehk> default does not use cube anyway
<scizzo-> tehk: when turning of the gl-desktop and desktop effect and using compiz --replace with options from the fusion manager you can download it works just fine with everything
<scizzo-> tehk: the effects added as standard was really buggy though
<scizzo-> at least for me
<tehk> Yea
<tehk> Lets hope your the minority
<scizzo-> tehk: yes...I would like to see if anyone else is having the same problem before doing a report of it
<tehk> Are you updating from feisty?
<tehk> Or is this fresh?
<scizzo-> gutsy
<greengiant> is it possible to upgrade from tribe4 to 5?
<tehk> You do not need to
<tehk> it auto upgrades
<Arwen> greengiant, yes. With apt.
<greengiant> nice
<tehk> tribes are only cd releases of the updated system
<tehk> Do not use apt
<tehk> use the updater
<greengiant> very nice, so just use the updater
<greengiant> thanks
<Arwen> Tribes are just arbitrary snapshots of the same version.
<Arwen> tehk, apt IS the updater
<Arwen> *ding*
<tehk> No
<Arwen> Yes.
<tehk> The updater uses apt
<tehk> but it does other things besides apt
<shirish> hi all query time
<greengiant> thanks guys
<Azrael1> Hm. After resetting X, using compiz replace and gtk-window-decorator replace the title bars are still not back
<greengiant> don't fight because of me !
<Arwen> tehk, um, no it doesn't. Except when changing distributions, it just calls apt dist-upgrade.
<tehk> Azrael1, do a glxgears for me
<Arwen> what's glxgears have to do with it?
<tehk> To test if compiz was actually enabled
<Arwen> how would running glxgears determine if compiz is running?
<tehk> It wouldnt
<Arwen> uh huh
<tehk> It tells me his 3d is working
<Arwen> no it doesn't
<Arwen> glxinfo would sort of. glxgears doesn't tell anything.
* Arwen gets 40000 fps on glxgears without dr. Wanna guess why?
<scizzo-> glxinfo | grep direct
<Azrael1> When compiz is running, if I start glxgears, x crashes
<Azrael1> when compiz is not running it goes fine
<tehk> Thats bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/130914
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130914 in compiz "[Compiz/nvidia-glx-new] Running glxgears while using compiz restarts x (dup-of: 130325)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "glxgears, 3d apps, crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy) (nvidia-glx-new 9755)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<knix_> Hello all.  When I do a "function F5" on my toshiba laptop for showing a presentation, I can't get it to get my screen back on the laptop.  Any thoughts on how to get it back, other than rebooting or killing X?
<yuriy> hi, anybody have bluetooth working/not working on kubuntu gutsy?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Where did gnome-cups-manager went?
<yuriy> rbanffy: system-config-printer?
<rbanffy> yuriy: Thanks!
<rbanffy> :-)
<ameyer> is the new firefox plugin finder thing supposed to actually install plugins?
<DerekS> have there been any problems with the nvidia drivers? I have an nvidia gpu yet the logs say that it failed to initialize the module
<ameyer> since the plugin installer seems to not be working at all
* ameyer fires up konqueror to look for bug reports
<scizzo-> DerekS: what module?
<scizzo-> DerekS: libwfb?
<sparrw> lets see how gutsy likes booting with a kernel from dapper  :)
* ameyer stabs gnash and/or ubufox
<DerekS> scizzo-: no idea, but i just noticed an nvidia-glx-new module
<DerekS> i installed that instead
<DerekS> and it somewhat worked
<DerekS> gnome won't load
<DerekS> but gdm does
<DerekS> scizzo-: yes! libwfb does not load
<scizzo-> DerekS: yeah that is a known problem
<DerekS> scizzo-: is there a known fix?
<scizzo-> DerekS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98641 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "[nvidia-glx-new]  NVidia driver missing libwfb" [High,Confirmed] 
<scizzo-> DerekS: you need to download the package from the website then extract it and copy the libwfb from that package
<scizzo-> wget http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
<_Jaak_> How is gutsy doing in persistance mode?
<scizzo-> well in some way....go to nvidias site and follow instructions that is in the bug report
<aantipop> i thought dolphin would be the default file-manager for kubuntu gutsy ?
<chrisjs169> what package is needed for rhythmbox to play m4a files?
<__tim> chrisjs169: try to play your .m4a file in totem ("Movie Player") and it should try to install the missing packages automatically; after that it should work in rhythmbox too; you'll need probably need gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad*, maybe also -ugly*
<chrisjs169> __tim, ok, thanks
<DerekS> scizzo-: hmmm, ok
<_Jaak_> anyone test herd 5 on usb disk in persistance mode?
<Stormx2> Damnit
<Stormx2> Has anyone experienced X somehow making the keys "Sticky" occasionally.
<Stormx2> I go to open a tab in firefox, and it opens about 100 cause it thinks I am pressing T over and over again.
<ameyer> fsck, gnash is refusing to work properly
<ameyer> s/properly/at\ all/?
<Arwen> well, then use real flash
<shirish> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ameyer> Arwen: well, that's not helpful in this case
<shirish> !info ttfonts
<ubotu> Package ttfonts does not exist in gutsy
<shirish> !ttfonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttfonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> shirish, are you looking for msttfcorefonts?
<ameyer> I'm trying to prove that a bug's in konqueror and/or nspluginviewer not flashplugin-nonfree
<shirish> Arwen: actually I have a ttfont, now it needs to go ~/.ttfonts dunno how that can happen.
<Arwen> huh? move it there
<randy026_> whats the url for gusty medibuntu w32codecs stuff?
<Arwen> randy026_, medibuntu.org
<randy026_> Arwen, im on there but I dont see any gusty repos
<ameyer> actually, there's other ways to prove this bug
<Arwen> just replace feisty with gutsy
<randy026_> ok thanks!
<ameyer> someone link to something with embedded media that isn't flash
<Arwen> randy026_, warning: medibuntu hasn't synced with official packages, so their stuff is old.
<Arwen> doesn't matter for w32codecs though
<randy026_> ok
<shirish> Arwen: is there a way to know if the font has moved there or not?
<Arwen> shirish, ls ~/.ttfonts
<randy026_> Arwen, so after I install it should I take it out from my sources list? I mean it wont pull other stuff from there and mess up my system if I do apt-get upgrade or anything will it?
<shirish>  ls ~/.ttfonts
<shirish> ls: /home/shirish/.ttfonts: No such file or directory
<Arwen> randy026_, it's harmless
<Arwen> shirish, guess it's not there then
<randy026_> ok thanks
<shirish> Arwen: what could be the issue, it shows the file there as done, but still it doesn't work :(
<_Jaak_> by default compiz-fusion is loaded now right? What happens if i load the restricted official ati driver, will it fallback to metacity or does it work with that driver now?
<Arwen> shirish, *shrug*, you never explained what you were trying to do,
<shirish> Arwen: I am trying to use a presentation tool called mgp (magicpoint) and the presentation uses a particular font called timesbd.ttf
<shirish> Arwen: now that file needs to be copied to a ./ttfonts
<Arwen> shirish, apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Arwen> that's a Microsoft (TM) font.
<kousotu> Doe gutsy automatically update tribes?
<kousotu> does*
<hylje> iirc it prompts you to dist-upgrade when new tribes appear
<Arwen> kousotu, yes
<Arwen> tribes are just arbitrary snapshots of the development branch
<kousotu> Arwen, I mean like from tribe 4 to 5 etc.
<Arwen> yes, read what I said
<shirish> Arwen: bbl :)
<kousotu> I did, just wanted to make sure you understood my question clearly
<lastent> hi, how do I upgrade to the beta release??
<Arwen> read the topic
<randy026_> Is firefox broken for anyone else after the last FF update?
<Arwen> dunno, I use generic Mozilla Firefox
<randy026_> my download and add-on panels don't work :/
<randy026_> just gives me a xml error
<kfoltman> hi
<kfoltman> is frequent crashing of firefox and thunderbird a well known bug in the freshly updated version of gutsy?
<randy026_> mine doesn't crash.. it's just broken...
<kfoltman> I can get thunderbird to crash in 100% of cases just after running it, and firefox is usually put down by reading a few pages of digg
<kfoltman> (not that it's particularly bad in itself ;) )
<kfoltman> needless to say, it worked pretty well in feisty
<randy026_> hmm my firefox works fine its just the download and add-on panels don't work .. they just give xml errors
<kfoltman> thunderbird crashes in gklayout
<Kyuss> hi people!
<bdgraue> my kubuntu-gutsy compiz fusion dont work right, can someone help please?  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14260/  <-- the paste of the error
<kfoltman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/135386 anything to add to the report?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135386 in mozilla-thunderbird "thunderbird 2.0.0.6 crashes in libgklayout.so" [Undecided,New] 
<kfoltman> oh looks it was my fault, because of copying tahoma font from windows... I got what I deserved for using MS font ;)
<ohad> how do i install a patch -- .c file? i am running ubuntu gutsy on thinkpad x61s
<ohad> trying to fix sound and hibernation / suspend
<ohad> anyone.
<ohad> ?
<SeveredCross> No idea TBH.
<cwillu> I'm having some trouble font trouble
<davmor2> cwillu: go on
<cwillu> I've got a font that I need installed;  I've tried putting it in ~/.fonts, /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc, and /usr/local/share/fonts, but I can't get it to pick up anywhere
<cwillu> fc-cache -f -v seems to skip over it
<cwillu> (i.e., it'll say '0 fonts, 0 dirs' when I put the files in my home directory or in local/fonts
<SeveredCross> I think you need to do some stuff with defoma but I'm not sure.
<cwillu> I've done this a whole bunch of times under feisty, edgy and dapper
<cwillu> but it's just being ignored under gutsy
<cwillu> I thought it might have been that bitmap fonts were disabled;  I replaced /etc/fonts/font.d/70-disable-bitmap-fonts with the enabled one under font.avail
<davmor2> try installing dfontmgr not sure exactly what it does but it says it is a gui to defoma
<cwillu> conf.d, conf.avail rather
<cwillu> okay, I'll give that a shot
<davmor2> failing that one way to get the right folder is System/Prefs/Appearance, click on the fonts tab, then details, then goto font folder,  check if you font is in there if not add it
<DrakeJustice> anyone in here have a copy of /etc/ati/ati-fglrx.sh?
<macaco> hello
<macaco> can any one help me how run compiz on ubuntu 7.10
<macaco> can any one help me how run compiz on ubuntu 7.10
<cwillu> macaco: it's not running already?
<sparrw> normally you ask again when someone joins, not when someone leaves
<macaco> no all
<macaco> i just open iopen on terminal type compiz -remplace and work but wen i restart ubuntu back againg normal
<macaco> i install compizConfig but nothing work
<DrakeJustice> nobody is running the ATI crap drivers?
<cwillu> what about preferences | appearance | desktop effects ?
<macaco> i see windows config and try anything to find to run compiz well
<sparrw> cwillu: compiz is integrated with gnome now?
<macaco> is there and is working but cube and desk wall no
<macaco> yes
<sparrw> between kde's lack of an on screen keyboard and compiz in gnome, i might try gnome on my tablet...
<cwillu> macaco: okay, that's something else;  you probably need to turn on cube and turn off the other wall effect
<macaco> no working
<sparrw> anyone here using intel or i810 xorg video driver?  does xrandr resize incorrectly (or not at all) when you rotate your display?
<macaco> only working wen i type compiz --remplace
<CydeSwype> hey all.  so...now that compiz fusion is built in, i'm getting the black boxes of doom.  in the past i could edit the line that startsup beryl/compiz to add an option to keep that from happening
<CydeSwype> but i'm not seeing a call in the session manager for compiz on startup...so don't know where to add that switch
<kalon33> for people trying to activate compiz on gutsy : use the appearence manager in System > Preferences there is a tab dedicate to desktop effects
<kalon33> for others trying to enable some effects, etc... use the compizconfig-settings-manager that you can find in gutsy universe repository
<kalon33> hope that it helps some people
<CydeSwype> kalon33: yeah i got that stuff.  i just need to know where it's "turning compiz on" in the boot sequence...if it's something in some init script or if there's something inside x i can hit.  just need to add a --blah switch to the invocation
<scizzo-> macaco has the same problem I have with compiz....
<Azrael1> CydeSwype: If you don't care about hackity, you could modify /usr/bin/compiz (just a script) to pass that arg additionally to compiz.real
<Azrael1> Hell, there's a variable in the script called COMPIZ_OPTIONS you could just append to
<CydeSwype> Azrael1: perfect thanks!
<SeveredCross> Is AppArmor control enabled by default?
<SeveredCross> I see a lot of audit stuff in dmesg, but don't know if that's AppArmor or not.
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-29
<SeveredCross> Anyone have any issues with faac lockups?
<skkane> do you still have to add nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx to restricted modules file?
<skkane> so that you don't have to install drivers on each boot
<swj> is it appropriate to talk about ubuntu art here?
<AnRkey> Why would the NetworkManagerDispatcher process take up 100% cpu usage for about 2 to 5 min every time I boot?
<AnRkey> Can some1 help me find more information to submit a bug report, I don't quite know what to report here
<mattyv> AnRkey: try looking at dmesg for entries relating to NM
<AnRkey> thanks
<AnRkey> sheesh, it's only just stopped raping the CPU now
<mattyv> lol, you might find some sort of cryptic message in that log that you can put in a bug
<mattyv> 'dmesg | less' will make it easier to read
<mattyv> have a look in /var/log/syslog too, that's where I've found NM entries
<AnRkey> looking now
<AnRkey> ok /var/log/messages has 2 lines about kernel something or others with eth1
<AnRkey> dmesg returned wireless card killswitch errors
<mattyv> AnRkey: interestingly, my syslog has 15 seconds worth of NM retries and warnings because dhcdbd isn't running, eventually it works but I have a 2,5mb syslog file
<AnRkey> and so did var/log/syslog
<AnRkey> sheesh
<mattyv> don't have your problem though so I guess it's something different
<AnRkey> well i have tailed 100 lines of each into output files that I will submit as a bug
<AnRkey> maybe they can work with me on it
<mattyv> hopefully
<AnRkey> it's a dell laptop
<AnRkey> so hold thumbs
<AnRkey> xps m170
<mattyv> nice
<AnRkey> yeah and i have to give it back to the company i work for in 3 months cause i am leaving
<AnRkey> soooo sad
<AnRkey> at least it was used
<AnRkey> and at least it was happy while it had ubuntu on it
<AnRkey> poor thing
<AnRkey> some winblows user will get it next
<AnRkey> thanks vor the help mattyv
<mattyv> no probs, wish I could provide more help but I'm no programmer
<AnRkey> I think I can at least submit now
<AnRkey> mattyv, found the bug, it's listed with very little info though
<AnRkey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/123332
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123332 in network-manager "NetworkManagerDispatcher uses 100% CPU on startup" [Undecided,New] 
<AnRkey> thanks ubotu u sexy bot
<macaco> Hello again..
<macaco> how i configure compiz to work fine
<ysth1> .oO(some like it rough)
<macaco> ?
<mattyv> AnRkey: Good work, I'll have a look
<AnRkey> macaco, thats a very broad question mate
<AnRkey> u running gutsy?
<macaco> yes i runing gutsy 32bit
<AnRkey> fully updated?
<AnRkey> and did you upgrade from feisty to gutsy or did you do a fresh install?
<macaco> fresh
<AnRkey> good
<AnRkey> nvidia, ati or intel graphics
<AnRkey> or other?
<macaco> i enable accelerate Nvidia and work corrrect
<AnRkey> good
<macaco> but wen some effect and widnows manager don't working
<mattyv> AnRkey: also attach your lspci -vv to that bug report
<AnRkey> then go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<AnRkey> mattyv, will do that now
<AnRkey> lspci?
<AnRkey> macaco, then click Desktop Effects
<mattyv> lists your hardware i detail so the devs know exatcly what networking gear you have
<AnRkey> try normal
<AnRkey> if that works then try extra effects
<macaco> how?
<AnRkey> mattyv, shweet thanks
<AnRkey> macaco, did you do what i said above?
<macaco> yes
<AnRkey> System > Preferences > Appearance > Desktop Effects
<AnRkey> enable extra effects
<macaco> but whre  i am in CompizConfig Setting now
<AnRkey> macaco, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<AnRkey> do that from console
<AnRkey> the settings-manager is in System > Prefferences
<macaco> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<macaco> and say
<macaco> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<happyface> :O
<macaco> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<AnRkey> close any other package manager
<macaco> ok
<macaco> sorry :P
<AnRkey> no prob
<AnRkey> :D
<AnRkey> then for extra toys in the settings-manager you can run  sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<AnRkey> have fun
<macaco> Reading package lists... Done
<macaco> Building dependency tree
<macaco> Reading state information... Done
<macaco> compizconfig-settings-manager is already the newest version.
<macaco> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<macaco> already have  lol
<AnRkey> :D
<macaco> and i install GT desktop two
<qid> anyone know where I can get the wireless tools packages for gutsy 7.10? I'm attempting to follow the suggested workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/50214/comments/48
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50214 in network-manager "can't connect to hidden network" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<AnRkey> qid, have u tried looking for it with apt-cache search packagenamehere
<mattyv> AnRkey: once you get that attachment up, confirm the bug by clicking where it says "status new". So far it's only been confirmed in comments so no dev will notice it
<AnRkey> ok
<AnRkey> thanks
<qid> AnRkey: it's in there, but I'd assume it's the 7.04 version instead
<scizzo-> evening everyone
<mattyv> qid: https://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<qid> can't connect to that site
<qid> is there an additional source or something like that I have to add to get 7.10 packages?
<macaco> is ok that i install GL desktop 2???'
<mattyv> qid: try without the 's' in https:// and see
<mattyv> I was used to launchpad which is https://
<AnRkey> why?
<AnRkey> are the effects working?
<AnRkey> qid, have u tried it?
<AnRkey> if it's in the gutsy repo it might work
<AnRkey> or post a quetion on the bug
<qid> yeah, I found wireless-tools and libiw29 in the gutsy packages, installing now and I'll see if it works
<macaco> how add in my session compiz
<scizzo-> macaco: wanna add it to start when logging in?
<mssnlayam> I upgraded to Gusty, looks like there is some problem with cups-pdf. Please take a look at this bash session and offer your thoughts. Thanks. http://dpaste.com/17988/
<AnRkey> mssnlayam, one sec
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: configure problem big time with cups... :P
<mssnlayam> :)
<AnRkey> mssnlayam, had the same problem today
<mssnlayam> so, I guess a bug has already been reported?
<AnRkey> mssnlayam, sudo apt-get remove --purge cups-pdf
<AnRkey> then if cups-pdf caused the upgrade to fail u can run
<AnRkey> sudo apt-get -f install
<mssnlayam> the upgrade got over, that is my understanding
<AnRkey> to finish the upgrade
<AnRkey> run this
<AnRkey> sudo apt-get -f install
<AnRkey> u can then try sudo apt-get install cups-pdf
<AnRkey> the configure problem was only an upgrade problem
<AnRkey> if u install it from scratch it should work
<mssnlayam> all right, removed cups-pdf, did apt-get -f install
<AnRkey> mssnlayam, what did -f install do?
<mssnlayam> and now I am doing "apt-get install cups-pdf" and get the same error
<AnRkey> ok then remove it and try again if a week or so
<mssnlayam> output of removing and -f install http://dpaste.com/17990/
<larson9999> can i client running gutsy log in via xdmcp to a server running fiesty?
<mssnlayam> so, should I report a bug?
<qid> wonderful, the new network-manager requires a libc6 upgrade... which probably means upgrading half of everything to gutsy
<scizzo-> larson9999: you mean connecting to a feisty server?
<mssnlayam> AnRkey: Thanks :)
<larson9999> scizzo-, yeah, via xdmcp from a gutsy client
<larson9999> scizzo-, i can see the machine but it won't log in.  works just fine from fiesty though
<scizzo-> larson9999: ok....you get any error?
<larson9999> nope.  just when i click connect instead of giving me the login dialog for the server it gives me the dialog for the client
<nickrud> what are people using for hot keys under compiz/emerald?
<scizzo-> larson9999: hmmm....sounds strange
<scizzo-> nickrud: standard... :)
<nickrud> scizzo-, hm, my metacity command bindings aren't working ... not suprising since metacity isn't running
<scizzo-> nickrud: you are running the desktop effects? normal one?
<nickrud> compiz --replace , emerald --replace
<scizzo-> nickrud: what hotkeys are you tryint to use?
<nickrud> scizzo-, I normally have super-t for a terminal at 80x50; it's the only one I really want back
<scizzo-> nickrud: not sure then.....if its a setup you are trying to do yourself then I dont know really
<scizzo-> nickrud: check the settings for compiz in the preferences maybe?
<scizzo-> nickrud: might find something there
<nickrud> scizzo-, did a quick look, didn't see anything in either the gnome-compiz-manager or compizconfig-settings-manager . But, I look closer
<scizzo-> nickrud: yeah I am not 100% sure myself so
<scizzo-> anyone can confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/135358
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135358 in vmware-player "vmware-player uninstallable" [Undecided,New] 
<scizzo-> for me please?
<nickrud> scizzo-, I did a dpkg -L on comizconfig-settings-manager, and there's an svg called category-key-bindings, so I think I will find it somewhere :)
<scizzo-> nickrud: nice.. :)
<nickrud> scizzo-, general settings, buried under there. I was looking at the surface
<scizzo-> nickrud: hehe that usually is the case...good to have found it now though... ;)
<nickrud> scizzo-, yeah, I got a bit impatient. But I've got a decent working compiz on an ati 200 express, so I'm more than happy
<vlowther> compiz, bah.  Real Men use xmonad and like it!
<scizzo-> vlowther: tvm
<nickrud> twm is sufficient, really
<vlowther> bah, too much window decoration
<mssnlayam> I get the following message from the kernel http://dpaste.com/17991/  my logfiles are getting filled :)
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: this is flooded in dmesg also?
<mssnlayam> yes
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: you wouldn't happen to have a serial device plugged to the machine?
<mssnlayam> like?
<mssnlayam> is a USB mouse a serial device?
<scizzo-> no
<mssnlayam> then no, no serial device added
<scizzo-> you have any hardware that is not recognized maybe...
<scizzo-> check with lspci if everything seems ok there...
<mssnlayam> looks okay to me
<mon^rch> is anyone having problems with their extensions not working?
<mbt> Anyone here use Thunderbird and experiencing a memory corruption issue with glibc?
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: try to use tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<mssnlayam> scizzo-, is this related to LVM?
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: hmmm raid?
<mattyv> mon^rch: extensions for what, firefox?
<mon^rch> yeah
<mon^rch> I am thing about dist-upgrading and I need them to work
<mon^rch> thinking
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: the error is about input/output to a driver device anyway
<mssnlayam> scizzo-: /var/log/dmesg remains the same, the output of dmesg changes every time, and /var/log/syslog keeps growning
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: right...hmmm...hardware stuff...hard to know what exactly is going wrong here...
<mssnlayam> http://marc.info/?l=linux-raid&m=110717904304319&w=2
<mssnlayam> something got to do with raid, will try to disable some service and see
<mattyv> mon^rch: All good here, but I'm mainly using GranParadiso
<mattyv> mon^rch: I should also say, 2.0.0.6 is still standard on Gutsy, so you should be fine
<mssnlayam> http://www.google.com/search?q=dm-linear+device+lookup+failed&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a  looks like a lot of people have it
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: maybe a general kernel problem
<mssnlayam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/115616
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115616 in evms "Device-mapper errors: dm-linear, lookup failed" [High,In progress] 
<mssnlayam> :)
<scizzo-> yepp
<mssnlayam> cool, so people are on top of this
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: most of the time they are...
<mssnlayam> doesn't hurt to say have one more nice thing said about the community
<scizzo-> mssnlayam: hehe
<tretle> is anyone here using empathy?
<nickrud> hah! and network manager Works For Me, finally!
<tretle> or if anyone could recommend a multi-protocol telepathy instant messenger which supports voice + video chat?
<Arwen> telepathy? o.O
<scizzo-> tretle: ekiga?
<Arwen> ekiga can't read your mind
<tretle> based off of telepathy?
<scizzo-> tretle: google?
<tretle> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<tretle> but I was wondering if there is any that might not be listed there
<tretle> banter looks like it covers all of the requirements but its not in the official repos
<tretle> and I cant find a deb or repo for it
<scizzo-> there is a ubuntu site about it
<tretle> link?
<scizzo-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/IM/DesktopIntegrationSIPIM?action=show&redirect=MOTUIM%2FDesktopIntegrationSIPIM
<scizzo-> old site though
<snadge> is debian dieing? i know this is ot.. but someone in here surely has a few cents on the subject ;)
<snadge> ian left for sun.. wondering if he had cranky pants over ubuntu
<scizzo-> snadge: old news
<scizzo-> snadge: doesnt mean that its dying really
<tretle> telepathy on ubuntu is practically non existent
<snadge> yeah i know its old news, just wondering what the relevance/impact of that will be
<tretle> the choice is telepathy
<tretle> when banter is by far better
<tretle> sorry " the choice is empathy
<tretle> not telepathy
<tretle> you know what i mean
<tretle> :D
<snadge> i havnt been following the politics.. just know that obviously ubuntu has stolen the thunder.. and its based on debian.. leaving a kind of interesting situation
<snadge> kind of like a parasite thats slowly killing its host ;)
<Arwen> the people that use Debian would never even consider touching Ubuntu. Same goes the other way.
<snadge> i still use debian on my production web server
<snadge> but ubuntu for everything else.. including dev
<snadge> but basically mark shuttleworth has taken debian in the direction that I always wanted it to go.. the power and correctness (in policy, licensing etc) of debian.. but made accessable to ordinary (or lazy like me) people :)
<snadge> remove some arrogance, add a whole load of stupidity.. voila hehe
<forevertheuni> i'm searching like cray
<forevertheuni> crazy*
<forevertheuni> does anyone has a gusty .deb with wine 0.9.44
<forevertheuni> it's too much time to a compile
<Arwen> forevertheuni, I do
<Arwen> wine does take a good amount of time to compile though
<RAOF> Why would you bother?  Feisty packages work just fine.
<Arwen> they're 2 versions old
<genii> I'm curious why Gutsy Kubuntu cd install makes weird prepends to menu items, something like _:menu item kmenu:            Whereas apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't
<forevertheuni> Arwen, long time since I dcc'd something from Irc :D
<Arwen> forevertheuni, of course, I made them myself, so don't trust me
<Arwen> I can send you the source packages too if you don't trust them
<forevertheuni> Arwen, it's ok
<forevertheuni> tnx :D
<forevertheuni> damn eve-online new patch..
<forevertheuni> doesn't work with cedega
<Arwen> hint: to run Windows applications, you should use Windows
<Arwen> :-)
<genii> Arwen: I agree
<brmassa> guys, im using kubuntu gutsy. i installed flash but my konqueror is crashing every single page where there is flash.
<genii> Anyopne else experiencing the _:menu item kmen:   thing or is it just me?
<genii> bleh typos
<mattyv> brmassa: adobe flash plugin or gnash?
<brmassa> mattyv: adobe
<genii> Anyhow this is with Tribe 5 kubuntu CD, md5 check was fine. If I install Gnome Tribe 5 then do the sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   the menu items appear as normal.
<brmassa> konqueror, in fact, detect a flash page on the very first time and offer to install the adobe one automatically
<forevertheuni> Arwen, na..I have no windows
<Arwen> that's a shame, it's a good thing to have
<Arwen> let's the sun in for one
<forevertheuni> O.o uh?
<scizzo-> brmassa: I think there is a bug report about it krasching when using flash player
<forevertheuni> some years ago I decided I would only have software I payed for in my computer
<forevertheuni> so..I aint giving one euro to m$
<genii> Must be an expensive proposition
<brmassa> scizzo, yes, there is. but no solution there.
<Arwen> forevertheuni, that doesn't make sense. So you bought Ubuntu?
<mbt> Did GNU make drastic changes to glibc or something?
<scizzo-> brmassa: have you updated the system today?
<Arwen> and hint: there's no such thing as m$
<SeveredCross> mbt: I don't think so, why?
<DanaG> "m$" is a really really lame, overused attempt at humor.
<mbt> SeveredCross, Because after upgrading, I am getting lots of crashes seemingly caused by glibc detecting memory corruption...
<DanaG> At least saying something like "Winderz" is somwehat funny.
<mbt> And the same versions of some of this software on Feisty had no such problem.
<SeveredCross> Weird...I haven't seen any issues like that myself.
<scizzo-> 31337
<scizzo-> is also over used
<mbt> Doing things like opening mail messages in Thunderbird, and the like.  I was able to fix some, but not all, of the problem, by moving my old ${HOME} and starting over.  :-/
<forevertheuni> Arwen, bah...software that costs money
<forevertheuni> Arwen, late here
<forevertheuni> insognia
<Arwen> Cedega costs money >_>
<forevertheuni> insomnia*
<forevertheuni> Arwen, and I payed for
<brmassa> scizzo, doing this right now!
<scizzo-> brmassa: ok
<scizzo-> brmassa: cause someone updated his plugins today and seemed to have fixed it
<Arwen> that's 'paid' to you :-)
<scizzo-> brmassa: not sure though....might still be broken.....problem with dev releases you know... :D
<forevertheuni> wtf..the download didn't save?
<Arwen> what client?
<forevertheuni> xchat
<forevertheuni> :/
<forevertheuni> oh..went to ~
<Arwen> look in ~/.xchat2/downloads
<darkstar61> brmassa: could you post a link to a site that made konqueror crash?
<scizzo-> brmassa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/128308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128308 in kdebase "[gutsy]  konqueror freezes when viewing flash (dup-of: 127944)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127944 in openoffice.org "[gutsy]  Open Office applications don't start " [High,Fix released] 
<DanaG> T.  Now that's cooler than numbers.
<mbt> lol @ DanaG
<SeveredCross> bug 128308
<SeveredCross> bug #128308
<SeveredCross> Dammit post the link you stupid bot.
<brmassa> darkstart61, every flash site.
<SeveredCross> Oh someone did already.
<SeveredCross> LOL
<brmassa> youtube for eaxample
<genii> Just look it up on launchpad
<brmassa> ops... darkstar61
<DanaG> Where's the "go to specific bug number" box on Launchpad?
<darkstar61> brmassa: it works fine for me...
<wastrel> is there going to be a way to easily disable gnome network manager in gusty?
<Arwen> forevertheuni, oh yeah, by the way, I was talking about the windows in your house earlier :-)
<Arwen> they're nice to have
<wastrel> that's a feature request if not :] 
<darkstar61> brmassa: i'm on a gutsy fully upgraded...
<brmassa> im updating now.
<Arwen> wastrel, system -> prefs -> sessions -> startup
<brmassa> maybe thats it
<forevertheuni> Arwen, oh :D :/
<scizzo-> just try to do todays upgrade and then try to reproduce the problem
<forevertheuni> lol
<Arwen> it should just have a "remove and disable" option in the menu though
<forevertheuni> Arwen, I tend to have big door
<forevertheuni> doors*
<forevertheuni> :d
<wastrel> Arwen:  i also want to disable the daemons :]   just to be spiteful
<Arwen> (MS Windows is also nice to have, but that'd get me flamed here)
<Arwen> :-P
<mbt> I wonder if my issues are 64-bit specific.
<Arwen> wastrel, ps -e | grep network returns no processes
<Arwen> so I think you're ok
<wastrel> grep Network
<Arwen> oh, capitalized :-\
<dwidmann> Arwen: (I suppose you need something to fill all that extra hdd space :P)
<darkstar61> brmassa: http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/3442/testyoutubewu9.jpg
<Arwen> extra? I'm at 99% usage, lol
<scizzo-> darkstar61: let him test after he has upgraded his installation
<Arwen> wastrel, you can do a apt-get remove network-manager
<darkstar61> yep...
<wastrel> so it would appear
<brmassa_> scizzo and darkstar61, its working! thanks
<scizzo-> WEE!
<darkstar61> good
<scizzo-> apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade owns
<scizzo-> :P
* genii sips his beer
<dfgas> good job on gusty guys, so far
<dfgas> it is looking sweet
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DanaG> I like it better.
<dfgas> however, i have to wipe it clean  :( gonna try out mce i may upgrade my 7.04 to 7.10t5 though
<dfgas> 6 os's and counting, lol
<darkstar61> dfgas: positively... i do a fresh gutsy install on a test box and until now no major bad issues...
<dfgas> i have none yet either
<dfgas> its kickarse
<dfgas> but after seeing mce at a local computer store, i must mess with it till i like it, then i will get another system for it.
<darkstar61> i'm only waiting for the kde4/oxygen things... :)
<dfgas> i want to mess with kde4 as well
<mluser-work> is there a repository for installing freenx in gusty?
<Hobbsee> unlikely
<darkstar61> mluser-work: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ?
<mluser-work> darkstar61: thank you
<darkstar61> mluser-work: i don't tested it, so it could not work...
<mluser-work> I'm trying it now..
* darkstar61 apologize for his rustic english...
<mluser-work> it seems I dont know how to add the gusty repo's.. changing feisty to gusty is not enough
<darkstar61> mluser-work: i guess freenx is stopped to feisty, on that repo... sorry
<SeveredCross> Uh.
<SeveredCross> First, make sure you spell it right.
<SeveredCross> Gutsy not gusty.
<SeveredCross> And then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade should be good.
<mluser-work> oh.. hehe, thanks
<vega-> is it possible to see when a package has been installed? does dpkg/apt store the install date somewhere?
<stdin> vega-: probably in the dpkg log, /var/log/dpkg.log
<homerhomer> hey all, I was wondering is gutsy noticeably faster feisty?
<homerhomer> oops
<homerhomer> hey all, I was wondering is gutsy noticeably faster THAN feisty?
<scizzo-> homerhomer: how you mean faster?
<randy026> hmm that's funny i read it right the first time lol
<SeveredCross> That's because English is a predictable language.
<vega-> stdin: yep, there it is, thanks
<SeveredCross> You know what should be there, so your brain just fills it in.
<homerhomer> just very vaguely, like overall  - the bootup, gnome log in
<SeveredCross> It does feel a mite faster to me but I really don't know.
<homerhomer> desktop responsiveness
<SeveredCross> I think the kernel is tickless which I've heard may help out a bit.
<SeveredCross> It's pretty good for me, fairly responsive.
<scizzo-> homerhomer: let me guess....compiz/emerald question in general?
<homerhomer> no, I was just wondering on the effects of optimizations of the kernel and gnome stuff
<scizzo-> yes, I think so......
<homerhomer> kewl, I know that I'll like, just doing a quick probe   :)   Thanks
<scizzo-> I still have a very very new geforce card so can't really say its very good in linux just yet with the drivers that comes from nvidia
<randy026> is the tab extention in firefox broken for anyone else?
<randy026> the ubuntu add-on one
<DanaG> "Tabbrowser Extension", if that's the one, is dangerous -- even in the words of the creator.
<DanaG> Try "Tab Mix Plus", instead.
<DanaG> I don't get why they even packaged TBE, anyway... it's just asking for breakage.
<randy026> really...
<randy026> ok I like TMP anyway thats what I used on windows I just assumed it didnt work in linux or something since they had that
<DanaG> Wow, Firefox's info bar is soooo slow to open, and eats 100% CPU while opening.
<DanaG> Not very nice.
<DanglyBits> how do i install acrobat 9 for gutsy?
<nickrud> DanglyBits, according to the adobe site, 7.0.9 is the latest for linux
<DanglyBits> how do i install acrobat 7 for gutsy?
<dfgas> ran into the first problem
<dfgas> booted up and compiz.real and it was bouncing back and fortth on my cores and making my cpu work at 100%
<dfgas> i shut desktop effects off and nothing, i had to kill the process
<nickrud> DanglyBits, download the one from adobe http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=10&platform=unix and follow the instructions
<DanglyBits> how can i install the beta for kde 4 on my gutsy system?
<scizzo-> DanglyBits: beta of kde?
<scizzo-> dfgas: what happens if you use compiz --replace instead?
<scizzo-> dfgas: not using the normal desktop effects and so on?
<dfgas> i don't know this is the first time it happened
<dfgas> i booted up and i started downloading something and all the sudden i was at a bare desktop again
<scizzo-> right
<DanglyBits> kubuntu has beta of kde 4...how to install that with gutsy ?
<msikma> Hey everyone
<msikma> Just wondering, could you point me to where I can turn off extra desktop effects via terminal? Because I just restarted and it seems it's only going into effect now, and it doesn't seem to like it
<Tomcat_> msikma: metacity --replace should work I think.
<msikma> When I try that, it says "unable to open X display"
<msikma> I'd like to note that by saying it "doesn't like extra desktop effects", it's continually crashing while I try to start it :P
<ysth1> I've heard people say compiz is faster (at what?) than metacity - if so, why metacity at all?
<crdlb> DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<msikma> crdlb: I'm trying this now, it waited for a while and then said it couldn't open display 0. But my X server just gave another error message saying "I'll try to restart the X server in 2 minutes", so then I'll try again
<mattyv> ysth1: compiz requires 3d acceleration if im not mistaken, i would say close to a majority of ppl don't have that yet. Plus compiz isn't as stable
<msikma> Nope, I don't seem to be able to use "metacity --replace", even with the DISPLAY prefix or while the X server is trying really hard to start up.
<msikma> Any other way I can try to fix this?
<msikma> I don't know where to find the config files for "desktop effects".
<msikma> Time to file a bug, then :P
<Tomcat_> msikma: The config files for desktop effects are in the gconf directory... i.e. you have to use gconf to change configs.
<shirish> hi all, is there anyway to get a font list on the system?
<msikma> Tomcat_: I see, but that can be done with command line, right?
<shirish> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<msikma> Thanks for the help, I'll file a bug report and come back later to try and fix it :)
<shirish> !lsb-release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsb-release - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !lsb_release
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsb_release - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> shirish: what about it?
<Hobbsee> shirish: you want lsb_release -a
<shirish> Hobbsee: ah yes, that's what I was searching for, there should have been a short manual entry for it :(
<stdin> man lsb_release ?
<stdin> or !version
<Hobbsee> stdin: the former
<shirish> stdin: man lsb_release works not the latter.
<Hobbsee> shirish: the bot doesnt contain every man entry, for good reason
<Hobbsee> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Hobbsee> the latter works - it's a bot command
<shirish> Hobbsee: oh you meant ubotu
<shirish> !ubotusnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotusnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> shirish: if it's prefaced with a !, that's usually an indication that i'ts for an irc bot.
<Hobbsee> shirish: have you ever seen !'s used for the start of a command, in the console?
<shirish> Hobbsee: not yet :P
<stdin> after "man lsb_release", !l is interesting...
<stdin> erm, !m rather
<shirish> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shirish> Hobbsee: stdin: do you guys know if lsb-release is installed from the daily/alternate CD or not.
<Hobbsee> it is
<stdin> it should be installed with ubuntu-minimal anyway
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's in -minimal
<shirish> stdin: ok cool, btw how did you find that out that its part of ubuntu-minimal from lsb-release?
<stdin> one way is to do "apt-cache rdepends lsb-release"
* Hobbsee knew that the lsb_release gets set for the console, and for many other things (including the sources list), so knew it couldnt be installed later.
<shirish> stdin: I tried that
* Hobbsee then checked rdepends to check.
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ apt-cache -rdepends lsb-release
<shirish> E: Command line option 'r' [from -rdepends]  is not known.
<Hobbsee> s/check/confirm
<Hobbsee> shirish: read reply.  look.  think.  try again.
<stdin> no dash in the command
<Hobbsee> dont put yourself higher on the idiot list.
<Hobbsee> it's an award you *dont* want to win.
<shirish> Hobbsee: oh yeah, the -
<Hobbsee> yep
<shirish> my mistake
<Hobbsee> it's amazing how things dont work when you put in the wrong command :P
<shirish> !girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !girl
<ubotu> Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | For more interesting reading, see http://pandagon.blogsome.com/2007/04/13/how-to-not-be-an-asshole-a-guide-for-men/
<shirish> Hobbsee: that was an excellent addition to the factoids
<shirish> Hobbsee: I'm going to put that up on my LUG mailing list, both the url's
<Hobbsee> shirish: :)
<Hobbsee> shirish: yeah, i found that yesterday, and thought it was really good
<arooni> folks on gutsy; eclipse is crashing like nobody's business;  i also have java runtime 6  up
<arooni> and thats supplying java for eclipse
<Hobbsee> then fix it?
* Hobbsee waves the magic wand.
<shirish> Hobbsee: nah, I didn't like the second one, too short & somewhat compressed
<shirish> Hobbsee: the first one is entertaining (as I am an MMORPG fan) also & it does make more sense.
<shirish> Hobbsee: also lot of youngsters here are also into MMORPG even though the net connectivity is not so conducive.
<pwnguin> anyone know how to ask randr what the current rotation is?
<shirish> pwnguin: I believe 'xrandr' gives you some insight
<pwnguin> default connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right) 0mm x 0mm
<pwnguin> in feisty it'd show up explicitly, now it only shows if it's not normal =(
<shirish> pwnguin: dunno much about it, xrandr has a manual page about it, and google might help
<pwnguin> hmm.
<pwnguin> the resolution applet knows about it somehow
<shirish> bbl guys
* shirish out
<pwnguin> i think --verbose is what i needed
<huno> Hi There :)
<scizzo-> hello
<huno> anyone who managed to use the new serial service of libbluetooth2 from python?
<scizzo-> huno: never tried
<c1|freaky> what is a good desktop search program i can use for kubuntu? im on gutsy tribe 5 where strigi was added but the daemon seems to keep crashing
<Jordan_U> sigh... It almost seems like VESA is going to be broken for Gutsy too :(
<arooni> hey folks; sound was working great on my t61 (intel-hda).... after compiling & installing alsa drivers from scratch......... but after installing some packages.... it looks like my sound doesnt work nemore
<arooni> what shoul di do
<arooni> reinstall sound drivers?
<Jordan_U> arooni, Is this happening in Gutsy?
<arooni> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> arooni, Have you filed a bug report or is one already filed?
<arooni> Jordan_U, havent filed one myself
<arooni> dont know if its already filed
<Jordan_U> arooni, Please check for one
<Jordan_U> arooni, If the problem isn't know then it can't be fixed.
<arooni> Jordan_U, good point
<arooni> i love ubuntu
<arooni> on an unrelated note; how do i play back wmv files within firefox
<jussi01> arooni: install ther firefox plugin for mplayer
<Jordan_U> arooni, Just right click and choose "open with movie player" then totem should automatically install the needed codecs, from then on they will play from within FF
<arooni> jussi01, do u know what id type for sudo apt-get install ?
<arooni> Jordan_U, it installed them but i get black screen durin gplayback
<Jordan_U> arooni, Did you try opening in Totem?
<arooni> Jordan_U, isn't ... open with movie player = totem?
<Jordan_U> arooni, Yes
<Jordan_U> arooni, Have you done that?
<arooni> Jordan_U, yes
<Jazon> hihi :-)
<Jazon> i just noticed after about a week that my OOo is broke
<Jordan_U> Jazon, Using KDE?
<Jazon> Jordan_U: yes
<Jazon> i was forced to use KOffice :P
<Jordan_U> Jazon, There was a known bug about OO in KDE with tribe4, don't know if it has been fixed yet
<Jordan_U> Jazon, There is a work around in the bug report if it is the same bug
<Jazon> i am trying a sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<Jazon> Jordan_U: if that dooesnt fix it i will try the workaround
<Jazon> hmmm there be weirdness here.... (after resuming from a suspend on my laptop)
<Jazon> gee, already there was 85.9 Mb of updates to OOo
<Jazon> Jordan_U: the update worked.  i have OOo back :-D
* Jazon salutes the devs
<Jazon> not sure if this is a bug or not...
<Jazon> http://rafb.net/p/Qxes9m39.html
<Jordan_U> Jazon, It's a bug if you are connected to a wireless network / router with dhcp
<Asad2005> i have installed gusty and am looking for cpu temp applet for panel ? computertemp  is not in repos
<Jazon> Asad2005: ksensors ?
<Asad2005> Jazon, I have installed xsensors but its not for panel and also gives this error "Sensor 'k8temp' not supported by xsensors"
<Jazon> i am running ksensors with no problem on my box (kde)
<Asad2005> Jazon, sensors in command displays the cpu temp ok
<Asad2005> Jazon, thanks anyhow
<Jazon> ok good luck
<gnomefreak> Asad2005: give me a sec there is one
<gnomefreak> Asad2005: computertemp sensors-applet there should also be one in gdesklets gdesklets-data
<gnomefreak> there was a guide to set them up as well
<gnomefreak> cant find it though
<Trewas> and there's sensors-applet for gnome
<Trewas> oh you mentioned it :)
<gnomefreak> theres also CPu Frequency Scaling Monitor in the panel applets (right click gnome panel than add to panel it should be there by default or part of gdesklets but i dont thin i installed gdesklets
<gnomefreak> and there is more all you have to do is use apt-cache search or open synaptic and search
<Asad2005> gnomefreak, i know about all these and wonder why they are not in synaptic search, i have enabled universe and multiverse
<gnomefreak> are you sure you didnt just enable backports universe and multiverse?
<gnomefreak> Asad2005: can you please post the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<gnomefreak> gdesklets* in is main iirc
<gnomefreak> !info sensors-applet gutsy
<ubotu> sensors-applet: Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.12+dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 96 kB, installed size 512 kB
<gnomefreak> thats in universe and i think that is the most popular
<Asad2005> gnomefreak, thanks all it seems that synaptic is hiding some apps and i am not familiar with its new GUI, i installed computertemp from command line ok
<gnomefreak> k iirc ther eis a bunch of set up things you have to do but its been ages since i used any of them
<mon^rch> ff is still pooched
<mon^rch> why do I keep after dev versions of linux... I'll never know
<mon^rch> can someone help me get my firefox extensions working? please...
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, In what way are they not working?
<mon^rch> ff hangs when I try to open it. ff preferences do not work either
<mon^rch> if i delete my profile ff works
<mon^rch> :/
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, And if you start in safe mode?
<mon^rch> didnt try that
<mon^rch> you mean ff safe mode?
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, firefox --safe-mode ( one of the things it does is disable all extentions )
<jsomers> which is the extension causing the problem?
<monarch> lol it froze my comp
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, Froze the entire OS or just FF?
<monarch> the entire os
<monarch> and now my nick is stuck :P
<monarch> but now i can start in safe mode
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, Can you get to a Console?
<monarch> :( i miss my extentions
<monarch> yes
<monarch> :P
<Jordan_U> monarch, try killing firefox ( killall firefox-bin )
<monarch> why? it works
<monarch> just without the extensions
<Jordan_U> monarch, I thought the OS was frozen, or was that temporary / dealt with?
<monarch> i hard booted :/
<Jordan_U> monarch, You give up to easily :)
<monarch> lol
<monarch> perhaps
<monarch> can you get my extensions up?
<Jordan_U> monarch, I assume that they aren't just disabled?
<monarch> yeah they're disabled
<Jordan_U> monarch, And when you enable them FF freezes ?
<monarch> yup
<monarch> er, hangs while opening
<Jordan_U> monarch, No matter which one, or does it freeze at the menu before you even actually enable them?
<monarch> I cant open ff preferences
* jussi01 does a heron dance.... :)
<monarch> how do I enable my extensions?
<monarch> duh
<mon^rch> ahem
<mon^rch> its one of my extensions that is causing it to hang... Jordan_U do you know a way around this maybe?
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, I was hoping you could do it from safe mode
<ccooke> Interesting...
<ccooke> Just tried to open a video in Totem and got back:
<ccooke> Message: Error: No space left on the resource.
<mon^rch> well I know which one I think
<ccooke> (There's plenty of both RAM and disk space)
<mon^rch> and wouldnt you know it my favorite extension is the one causing it to hang  :(
<jussi01> mon^rch: which one is that?
<mon^rch> del.icio.us bookmarks
<mon^rch> i use it like constantly :(
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, Try safe mode again and don't give up so easily this time if it crashes again? :)
<jussi01> Jordan_U: I think it works fine for him now, just that his extention is crashing it.
<mon^rch> cant i just try and enable it normaly
* mon^rch nods
<mon^rch> ;)
<mon^rch> holy.. freak my amarok icons are gone
<rents> hi, i just couldn't figure out why gutsy's gives me just a beep in pc speaker instead of the original sound
<mon^rch> like all of them
<rents> any ideas?
<mon^rch> :P
<mon^rch> I had to set all my fonts to 8
<Nick_Hill> Xsane is causing a core dump on Gutsy. Considering filing a bug. Core is being dumped to /var/crash/  . Is it likely the dumped core contains sensitive information, or could it safely be published?
<mon^rch> my konversation tray icon is displayed improperly
<jussi01> Nick_Hill: no Idea. I would wait until they ask - just tell them in the bug you have it if they want it
<Nick_Hill> jussi01, Thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<mon^rch> I like the pidgin icons :)
<mon^rch> anyone know where the konversation tray icon is kept :D
<davmor2> bottom right next to everything else that is open
<Lattyware> Anyone else find gnome-terminal to be broken?
<jgm> Yeah
<jgm> And updating the xterm package removes the desktop shortcuts to it
<jgm> I think that gutsy is going all-GUI :)
<saispo> when a package is not synced with stable or testing debian, where can i say that ?
<Trewas> saispo: there is upstream version freeze in place, so saying that anywhere is not likely to help unless the new version fixes some serious bugs, for this there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<Trewas> and afaik the packages are synced from unstable
<mon^rch> is there a way I can revert to an old version of ff... or something so I can have all my extensions and the preferences and stuff?
<mr-russ> Hi, I'm wanting help formulating bug reports about dual monitor and intel graphics printing white lines on the screen?
<mr-russ> Is someone able to guide me a little in producing something that is reasonable to put on launchpad?
<mon^rch> can someone make it so del.icio.us bookmarks works in firefox please
<jsomers> they work for me :x
<mon^rch> no way! seriously?
<jsomers> at least yesterday evening
<jsomers> I'm still at work so I cannot test it at the moment
<soc> is there a chace that xorg 7.3 will be shipped with gutsy?
<gnomefreak> doubtful if they are not already working on it but if they are working on it it might be included
<anon32> soc, unlikely
<gnomefreak> we cant take anymore new upstream packages
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: did anyone already start on xorg7.3?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: bryce was looking into it
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ty
<soc> ah ok
<soc> will there maybe be an backport?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> never backport xorf
<gnomefreak> xorg
<soc> ok
<gnomefreak> i pinged him to find out if gutsy will get it
<gnomefreak> waiting for reply
<soc> i hoped that i could eventually use avivo for my laptop when gutsy is out ....
<gnomefreak> it depends what he found in xorg7.3 (regressions or blocker bugs ect..) if it has a chance
<soc> ah ok
<soc> so lets hope the xorg dev produced a stable release
<soc> :-P
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it was mentioned in the dev team meeting a few weeks ago, iirc
* gnomefreak missed it
<gnomefreak> a few weeks ago i was in hospital
<gnomefreak> without my laptop
<anon32> o.O
<soc> wish me luck
<soc> just compiled avivo from git ...
<soc> the last tries have been desastrous ...
<anon32> ...Xorg keeps spiking my CPU for no apparent reason
<anon32> any ideas?
* warbler is away: Away to see a man about a horse
<Hobbsee> !away | warbler
<ubotu> warbler: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
* warbler is back (gone 00:01:29)
<SeveredCross> Wait..Are we talking avivo like ATI?
<sque> Hi! I am trying to use displayconfig-gtk, but no lack! Is there somebody here to help with this application? I think its totally bogus on my system :S (Gytsy tribe 5/ full updated)
<anon32> eh? I never used it either, didn't trust it :-P
<SeveredCross> DId you make sure to run it with root privileges?
<sque> anon32, SeveredCross: yes always with sudo
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<sque> but its like not working at all
<sque> I am using it on a laptop with nvidia go 7400 and restricted drivers
<SeveredCross> What about it doesn't work?
<SeveredCross> You can't do anything?
<sque> if I dont plug external monitor
<sque> I can see 2 screens on the left
<SeveredCross> It works for me..
<sque> on from my laptop and one like external
<sque> If i try to change the resolution of internal screen and press ok
<sque> nothing changes
<sque> and I get this report on terminal:
<sque> (can I mass paste here?)
<sque> (8 lines..)
<pvandewyngaerde> sque:  try nvidia-settings
<sque> pvandewyngaerde:  with nvidia-settings everything works perfectly
<sque> always worked, with any version and distro of linux :P
<sque> Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'displayconfig-gtk' received an X Window System error.
<sque> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<sque> The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<sque>   (Details: serial 13 error_code 2 request_code 158 minor_code 2)
<sque>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<sque>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<sque>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<sque>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<sque>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<sque> aborting...
<sque> Aborted (core dumped)
<sque> this is the error I get from displayconfig-gtk when I change my resolution of my only one screen
<sque> and res doesn't change
<anon32> !pastebin | sque
<ubotu> sque: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sque> :P
<sque> anon32, SeveredCross: anyway, this works fine for you?
<SeveredCross> It works for me, mostly fine.
<SeveredCross> It just doesn't change the layout section, LOL.
<SeveredCross> I just changed a whole bunch of stuff.
<SeveredCross> And it added a new section for it, instead of changing the old one.
<anon32> sque, I never tried
<sque> I tryied to connect an external monitor and rerun the application
<sque> it then detected both my screens as the model of the external :S
<sque> and I still can't change resolution or layout
<sque> is there a plan to correct all this? I see an launchpad many many bug reports! This is not ready even for alpha version
<sque> s/an/on
<Hobbsee> sque: feel free to help fix.
<sque> Hobbsee: I wish I could, but have no idea on this :S
<sque> I can only test :P
<jeffferrari> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.42-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31957 kB, installed size 99904 kB
<Do``> how can i install the new pdf printer feature?
<jeffferrari> I thought it was active out of the box
<jeffferrari> let me try
<Do``> it's not active, my printer dialog doesnt look like this http://bp3.blogger.com/_r2XUlRoVDD4/RtEbLcNDOWI/AAAAAAAAAOU/kJZExGZ7glk/s1600-h/printing_ubuntu.jpg
<Do``> xorg gui wasnt active out of the box either, when upgrading from feisty pack by pack stuff goes missing apparently :)
<jeffferrari> yeah, thats the pic I saw in the marketing material
<jeffferrari> lol - fresh install here... loving it too
<Do``> any idea what package am i missing?
<jeffferrari> dude, very cliche'd - did you try just pressing "add printer"?
<Do``> yes
<Do``> and when i try adding a new network printer by 'cups-pdf:/'
<Do``> i cant find the generic pdf printer make and model in the list
<Do``> only postscript and other usual stuff
<jeffferrari> wierd... it was on my todo list to try out this feature - compared to working in apple support this is one of the ball breakers in default ubuntu installs
<Do``> i didnt have the new 'screens & graphics' option either, until i installed some displayconfig-gtk or w/e package and restarted the gnome panel :P
<Do``> i must be missing the cups pdf package whatever it's called
<jeffferrari> yeah, I found a lot of the touted features needing a single apt-get or somesuch
<jeffferrari> been browsing launchpad trying to find correct places to report things
<slytherin> Do``: Do you have ubuntu-desktop package installed (if using ubuntu, kubuntu-desktop otherwise).
<slytherin> jeffferrari: You need apt-get dist-upgrade. :-)
<Do``> slytherin: yes
<slytherin> Do``: Did you do upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<Do``> dist-upgrade
<jeffferrari> slytherin: actually, straight tribe 5 install
<jeffferrari> slytherin: yes to ubuntu-desktop too
<slytherin> Do``: I am surprised why don't you have that PDF printer.
<slytherin> Do``: You can try one thing, try removing ubuntu-desktop, do apt-get update and then install it again.
<cr1ss> I 've been trying to burn some Heroes episodes (avi) with K3b and Gnomebaker but I don't know why, both programs pop an error message and eject my disc.. why is that ?
<Do``> slytherin: oki
<slytherin> cr1ss: What is error?
<cr1ss> let me check again
<Do``> omg. now it says i have 151mbs a new packages to install...
<cr1ss> media is not formatted or unsupported !
<Do``> including evolution and other stuff which i dont waaant :(
<slytherin> Do``: I have seen such problems before.
<jeffferrari> slytherin: should it be like that from a clean tribe5 install?
<Do``> slytherin: okay, cups-pdf is there. new problem though, how do i reinstall with ubuntu-desktop, without it reinstalling evolution too?
<Do``> totem too..
<slytherin> Do``: Install system-config-printer for the new print dialog
<slytherin> jeffferrari: Not related to gfresh install
<Do``> slytherin: thanks
<slytherin> Do``: ubuntu-desktop is meta package. it doesn't provide any functionality. You can selectively upgrade other packages you want
<Do``> slytherin: i'll just upgrade everything it suggests, removing all the crap i dont want
<slytherin> Do``: As you wish.
<cwillu> anyone with any experience with unredirect-fullscreen-windows?
<jeffferrari> yeah, I noticed its a meta package, but didn't trigger any dependencies... I'll have a look at the dep and try and figure out whats happening
<slytherin> cwillu: What is that?
<cwillu> long story :p
<cwillu> video playback is very choppy when fullscreen unless I turn that on
<cwillu> the catch is that apps don't seem to come back after unfullscreening them
<cwillu> just get a black screen
<slytherin> cwillu: Which media player?
<cwillu> vlc that I've tried so far
<slytherin> cwillu: Do you have compiz enabled?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> video playback is easy if compiz isn't running :p
<slytherin> cwillu: Try turning that off. I have seen video playback problems when using compiz
<cwillu> yes, I know it works fine if you turn it off
<albertico> Hi.
<albertico> I installed kde4base and I have this error:
<Do``> slytherin: it's working now, thanks for the help
<cwillu> albertico: ?
<jeffferrari> Do``: just for the record, got mine working by just reinstalling cups-pdf
<Do``> i didnt have that installed :)
<forevertheuni> hi all
<mendred> oh brilliant nspluginviewer has started working again..woohoo..
<forevertheuni> is networkmanager broken to you too?
<forevertheuni> to change Accesspoint in wireless I need to kill all networkmngr related stuff and do a iwconfig ethX essid AP
<forevertheuni> and other thing
<cwillu> forevertheuni: more specific?  works fine for me
<forevertheuni> when I start computer I have IP
<forevertheuni> and after a while I have to manually do dhclient eth1
<forevertheuni> because the iface goes down
<cwillu> forevertheuni: what does uname -a say?
<forevertheuni> kernel version?
<forevertheuni> 2.6.22-10 generic "smp "
<cwillu> i.e., you're running a completely normal kernel?
<forevertheuni> yes..
<forevertheuni> only alsa compiled modules
<cwillu> k
<forevertheuni> but..it was like this before..
<forevertheuni> sure it's not alsa anyway :D
<forevertheuni> even if I do dhclient when I have ip
<cwillu> cfs and sd expose a bug in networkmanager, but you won't be running those then
<forevertheuni> (right in the beginning)
<forevertheuni> it stops
<cwillu> check bugs.launchpad.net;  likely somebody has run into it, and there might even be a workaround
<forevertheuni> k
<Asher256> Hi, i've a bug with vim-addons package i think
<Asher256> (in Ubuntu Gutsy)
<Pici> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Asher256> !bugs
<Asher256> :)
<Asher256> ubotu, you're a bot ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're a bot ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hobbsee> Asher256: i suspect it's already filed, and waiting in teh sponsorship queue
<Asher256> ubotu, lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Asher256> Hobbsee, it's about vimplate
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> then probably different to what i saw
<Asher256> Hobbsee, I've this error : Use of uninitialized value in opendir at /usr/bin/vimplate line 216.
<Asher256> Hobbsee, vimplate is in vim-scripts package,
<sque> hi!
<Hobbsee> Asher256: probably worth filing, then
<Asher256> Hobbsee, ok
<Hobbsee> assuming it's not already filed.
<Asher256> Hobbsee, you've an idea to fix that ?
<Hobbsee> not at this time of night.
<Asher256> Hobbsee, it's night ?
<Hobbsee> here it is, yes.  2.37am
<Asher256> Hobbsee, lol... normal, i'm in GMT :-p
<Asher256> Hobbsee, The error is here, if you know perl : opendir(DIR, $Config::opt->{dir});
<Hobbsee> i dont, and feel free to do a patch
<Asher256> Hobbsee, yes, i will do that...
<sque> I destrhi!
<sque> erm sry
<sque> hi!
<sque> :p
<Asher256> Hobbsee, anyway, thanks a lot ^_^
<sque> I destroyed my xorg.conf. How can I get a correct initial xorg.conf again?
<Asher256> Hobbsee, i'm going to post this bug un launchpad..
<cwillu> sque: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should do the trick
<cwillu> just take the defaults for everything
<sque> axa!
<sque> I tried it but it was too confusing :p
<sque> so i'll just select the default
<sque> ;)
<sque> ty
<ironmatar> i know your all hard at work on gutsy   i seem to be haveing a real issue with fiesty though   i just installed the alt iso once agian  and the sigkill and reboot worked finnaly  but i think my issue that keeps cropping up is related to one of 117 update packages  as every time iv run those  afterwords my systm worn boot at all
<ironmatar> or i get the litle loading icon but ubntu never finisheds startup
<Carroarmato0> Hi, I'm looking for a way to configure compiz in Gutsy... I can't find the compizconfig package
<SeveredCross> When you get to the grub menu, press e to edit the kernel's boot lines. edit the 2nd line (the one with all the kernel options) to say nosplash verbose instead of splash quiet.
<SeveredCross> Then find the error message.
<SeveredCross> And come back.
<ironmatar> pardon was that for me?
<SeveredCross> Yes.
<ironmatar> ok
<ironmatar> SeveredCross:  should i edit that before doing the updates?
<SeveredCross> No, after.
<SeveredCross> After you reboot post-update.
<ironmatar> ok
<mamefan> Is there a package that contains the 3d, and screensaver compiz plugins for gutsy?  It looks like the ones I was using are gone (*-unsupported and *-unofficial)
<gnomefreak> mamefan: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<ironmatar> and just to make shure i understand  edit both -15 and -16 or just the new -16 image?
<crdlb> mamefan, no
<crdlb> as -unsupported is well...unsupported :P, it won't be in gutsy
<crdlb> and unofficial is just some package trevinho invented for random plugins that are completely unmaintained
<mssnlayam> I get the following error (Problematic frame: ... gtk_tooltips_set_tip+0x1dc) repeatedly with eclipse (Java IDE), looks like there is some problem with the gtk libraries  http://dpaste.com/18046/ has the entire log
<ironmatar> SeveredCross:  i saw in the list a error code 14  as it went by  and fsck failed and exited with a stats of 127
<ironmatar> i actually thought i had gotten bast that blasted thing somehow logged in and everthing but it kept rebooting after a few moments
<mssnlayam> I get the following error (Problematic frame: ... gtk_tooltips_set_tip+0x1dc) repeatedly with eclipse (Java IDE), looks like there is some problem with the gtk libraries  http://dpaste.com/18046/ has the entire log
<ScislaC> am I the only person still having keyring issues?
<ScislaC> I have a nice new default.keyring in ~/.gnome2/keyrings even
<ironmatar> i saw in the list a error code 14  as it went by  and fsck failed and exited with a stats of 127
<ironmatar> thts my current problem
<michiel> Hi everybody
<rexy> o/ michiel
<ironmatar> o/
<ironmatar>  any help for this i saw in the list a error code 14  as it went by  and fsck failed and exited with a stats of 127
<michiel> Hello
<michiel> Hmm, still haven't been able to un-explode my Gutsy
<rexy> well i managed to break some stuff, but most stuff still works
<rexy> though i'm quite sure the laptop will work much better once i put the power inverter for the lcd back in
<mrtimdog> Hi, has anyone else looked for the jack plugin in the libasound2-plugins package and wondered where it was?
<michiel> rexy: you don't happen to know anything about un-exploding the "extra desktop effects" after you find your X server no longer starting up?
<rexy> i have no idea where ubuntu puts that particular config file michiel
<rexy> it's in your home directory
<anon32> ...apparently Ubuntu+2 is going to be "Hardy Heron"? Aside from the fact that the letter 'H' has already been used, that one sounds even worse than Feisty Fawn did.
<mon^rch> what happens when they reach the end of the alphabet?
<mon^rch> a?
<ggilbert> mon^rch:  I don't think it's been decided yet. There's still 9 years to sort it out though. :)
<mon^rch> :D
<mon^rch> hic
<theine> hi, can one actually change the number of workspaces in gutsy?
<theine> under gnome that is
<mon^rch> in compiz-config settings manager you can make it as big as you want... under general options...
<shirish> !winzip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winzip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> !info unzip
<ubotu> unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-10ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<shirish> guys does somebody which would be the right tool to unzip ipw6591a.zip ipw6591b.zip till ipw6591h.zip
* shirish out
<mssnlayam> My fonts look bad after upgrading to Gusty. How do I check if everything is in order?
<pwnguin> how is it that ogm is so poorly supported by gstreamer / mplayer?
<mon^rch> i had to change all my fonts to 8...
<SeveredCross> That's what it is--everything's set too damn big.
<SeveredCross> Is it 10 or 12 by default?
<SeveredCross> 12, because i'm at sans 10
<mssnlayam> what is the default ubuntu configuration?
<SeveredCross> Sans 10 I believe.
<SeveredCross> I usually change to Serif 10, because I'm weird and prefer serifed fonts.
<mssnlayam> is there some way to look at relevant config files and check that my settings match what others have got?
<DanaG> I usually use the DejaVu fonts.
<SeveredCross> System --> Preferences --> Appearance
<DanaG> I wonder why those aren't default.
<voidmage> what's the new sync feature in kontact and how can I use it?
<malnilion> When I rightclick and tell ask Ubuntu to open a file (let's say a video) with a certain program, it does not even attempt to open the program and play the video.  Anybody know how to fix that?
* anon32 likes MS fonts, thank you
<anon32> gah, updates without descriptions, wtf
<Scorpaen> my kdm broke during an update i think. how do i fix it?
<Scorpaen> nvidia module loads, then i get a pale yellow screen
<anon32> depends, how is it broken?
<Scorpaen> can't even kill x
<Scorpaen> i'm booted in recovery mode now
<Scorpaen> using irssi
<anon32> what does Xorg.0.log say?
<anon32> /var/log/Xorg.0.log, look for errors
<Scorpaen> let's see if i can open another console and look. thanks. brb
<Scorpaen> nope. can't open another one
<anon32> hmm
<Scorpaen> hmmmmm
<anon32> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<anon32> very useful when you're stuck on a consolke
<anon32> console*
<Scorpaen> heheh
<Scorpaen> i know an update busted my system. is there a way to downgrade xorg or kdm?
<anon32> apt-get install package=version number
<Scorpaen> alright
<anon32> make sure that if it's a multi-part package, you add each part to the command
<Scorpaen> so what's the working version of kdm pleaes?
<Scorpaen> uh oh. i did 128 updates
<Scorpaen> i could be in trouble
<anon32> hmm
<Scorpaen> and i have school work to do before work tonight
<anon32> got a live CD
<anon32> ?
<Scorpaen> yeap
<Scorpaen> gutsy alpha3
<anon32> urgh :-\
<Scorpaen> that didn't sound good
<Scorpaen> heh
<Scorpaen> i survived Gentoo desktop for 3 years.. i know i can fix this
<Scorpaen> somehow.
<Scorpaen> lol
<Scorpaen> i got tired of compiling KDE
<Scorpaen> in hindsight, i work and go to school and shouldn't be using a testing distro
<Scorpaen> but we all know hindsight is 20/20
<Scorpaen> :)
<Scorpaen> ok. i'm going to go check out xorg logs
<Scorpaen> i might be bakc
<Scorpaen> bye now
<Artimus> Is there a way I can unsubscribe from an ubuntu mailing list through email?  The web frontend won't unsubscribe me.  I'm getting too much email from gutsy-changes and would like them to stop...
<Scorpaen> ok. xorg is fine. it's kdm that's broken
<Scorpaen> 'stack smashing attempt'
<Stormx2> PHP-CLI appears to be broken. I am receiving "Illegal instruction (core dumped)", can anyone else confirm?
<Scorpaen> kdm fix anyone?
<Scorpaen> am i the only person whose kdm broke today?
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-30
<anon32> maybe?
<anon32> I use GDM :-\
<anon32> hmm, I finally got Azureus to work. Now I can stop using uTorrent in WINE. Yay.
<Stormx2> Nice!
<Stormx2> anon32, I just tested out azureus
<Stormx2> Turns out azureus also doubles as a handy X-restarting tool.
<anon32> lol
<randy026> haha
<randy026> does firefox have a problem installing normal add-ons for anyone else?
<mluser> I have an Asus m6800n laptop and suspend to ram is not working on it, seem to go through all the motions but never actually suspends.  A hard reboot is the only way to recover
<mluser> I probably should mentioned that it works just fine in Feisty but not in Gutsy
<Balaams_Miracle> mluser: Gutsy just recieved a new update of the powermanager. did you already install it?
<mluser> Yes, about 20 minutes ago.  When I saw it I was excited, thought it might solve this problem
<RAOF> mluser: You should probably file a bug, stating that it's a regression from Feisty.  It's probably against linux-source.
<mluser> Ok.. will do.. thanks :)
<RAOF> mluser: Useful things for you to do include: trying all the old kernels and finding the last one that works.
<mluser> RAOF: I have no old kernels in Gutsy, did an update from feisty yesterday
<RAOF> mluser: By "update" you therefore mean "clean install", right?  Otherwise your feisty kernel would still be hanging around :).
<Balaams_Miracle> I've a question myself. A few days ago i've installed Gutsy in the hope i'd finally get rid of bug #109629. That worked, but now my GL apps (screen saver, games, etc.) they all make Xfce restart. Now, that's no real biggie, but i was wondering if it's a known issue.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109629 in linux-source-2.6.20 "3com NIC stops working after some time" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109629
<RAOF> Balaams_Miracle: nvidia drivers?  Running compiz?
<mluser> Actually thats a good point.. I did do an update, and then manaully removed the entries from menu.1st for the old kernels, perhaps I'll add them again and try
* Balaams_Miracle just found a feature of ubotu he didn't know about
<RAOF> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
* RAOF pets ubotu like a cat
<Balaams_Miracle> RAOF: No compiz/beryl/fusion. Just plain old Xfce4.4.1. The nvidia drivers were installed automatically (hope that's what you meant)
<RAOF> Balaams_Miracle: Yup, that's what I mean.  Hm.  Does xfce have composite effects (drop-shadows, real transparency, etc)?
<Balaams_Miracle> RAOF: Nothing that could be attributed to GL. And since i'm not always to clear (it's a complaint i often get), i'd like to re-state that it only occurs when some app uses GL. As soon as such a program initializes, the WM crashes and i need to log in again
<RAOF> Balaams_Miracle: Yeah.  I'm just trying to narrow it down.
<Balaams_Miracle> Come to think of it. Xfce does have some (unaccellerated) dropshadows though
<RAOF> There *is* a known issue with nvidia+compiz+any GL app killing X
<RAOF> I'm just wondering whether the "killing X" bit is actually caused by *any* composite manager, not just Compiz.
<Balaams_Miracle> I've just checked all processes, but neither compiz nor beryl has been sneeking its way onto my system.
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure that xfce does have a composite manager component.  You may want to check the settings, see if anything jumps out.
<Balaams_Miracle> (i'm using a small emergency HDD, so i need to keep the amount of installed apps as small as i can)
<LukeEkblad> Hello
<LukeEkblad> when gusty going to be released?
<Balaams_Miracle> LukeEkblad: Oct 18th
<RAOF> (Metacity is the only non-composite-manager WM that's current, IIRC) :)
<Balaams_Miracle> RAOF: I will check. But i must admit that i kind of doubt that Xfce itself is to blame. But... We can't rule out anything befiore it's checked :-)
<LukeEkblad> awwwww, thats a long time from now
<LukeEkblad> What are the main changes?
<RAOF> Balaams_Miracle: I'm not blaming xfce.  I'm blaming nvidia :).  If there's any option that looks like "composite", try turning it off and see if that fixes it :)
<RAOF> LukeEkblad: Gnome 2.20, displayconfig-gtk, bulletproof-X, AppArmour, um... stuff
<Balaams_Miracle> LukeEkblad: Go to http://www.ubuntu/com/testing , it will tell you more than we can do
<RAOF> Balaams_Miracle: Also, if there *isn't* any composite-like options, you could try installing metacity, run it with "metacity --replace", and see GL apps under metacity kill X.
<LukeEkblad> page not found
<Balaams_Miracle> Try http://www.ubuntu.com/testing instead of http://www.ubuntu/com/testing
<mattyv> Trailing slash? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/
<LukeEkblad> wait, i can download it right now???
<RAOF> Yes, for testing purposes.  Of course!
<RAOF> We don't drop totally untested releases and say "go, use this!" ;)
<Balaams_Miracle> RAOF: I'm using Xfce in Dutch and the translation is not all that great (working on it though), but i think i've just found a setting that would enable compositing. I've disabled it and will try
<LukeEkblad> shoudl i use it?
<RAOF> LukeEkblad: Only if you want to file bugs, basically.
<Balaams_Miracle> LukeEkblad: If you are going to try Gutsy, either run it in a virtual machine or be prepared to face bugs, errors and other problems
<Balaams_Miracle> Better wait until october 18th
<LukeEkblad> ok
<LukeEkblad> nvm
<LukeEkblad> I'm good
* Balaams_Miracle will be right back...
<LukeEkblad> thanks, bye
<Balaams_Miracle> RAOF: It worked! Thanks a bunch! Xfce doesn't look as spiffy as it did 10 minutes ago, like without the dropshadows and alpha blending stuff, but that's a minute price to pay.
<seba> is there server version 7.10 ?
<Balaams_Miracle> seba: there probably will be.
<seba> yes i know, but i mean now for testing
<RAOF> seba: Yes.
<RAOF> Balaams_Miracle: Cool.  One less compiz bug!
<Balaams_Miracle> RAOF: well, i knew it wasn't compiz, it's not installed on my system :-)
<RAOF> Balaams_Miracle: Yeah.  But the fact that nvidia+GL dies when there's *any* composite manager, rather than just compiz, gets us closer to pointing at nVidia and saying "Nyaaa!  Fix your crappy drivers"
<Balaams_Miracle> Aha! Now i see. I'm a bit dense today...
<RAOF> Balaams_Miracle: Oooh.  You may want to try using the nvidia-glx rather than the nvidia-glx-new drivers.  Apparently that's a regression in the 100.whatever drivers.
<snadge> uhoh.. i've overclocked my card too much ;)
<snadge> are there any apt/dpkg wizards about at the moment? :P
<iblicf> hello guys,, i installed the abiword ,but it just 'abort core dumpted',,any idea ..
<aka_youtube> I'm suddently experiencing graphics problems in gutsy
<aka_youtube> when I open something under wine (firefox or world of warcraft) or a 3D game like planeshift it log out before the app even starts
<aka_youtube> its like gdm restart or something
<aka_youtube> anyone knows about this bug?
<RAOF> aka_youtube: Yes.  Blame nvidia.  Or use the nvidia-glx (not nvidia-glx-new) drivers.
<iblicf> aka_youtube: dont's know why, but i intrest in your characters in WOW
<aka_youtube> hehe
<Hobbsee> snadge: i dont know how much you need to be a wizard, more just reading the man pages
<aka_youtube> brb
<snadge> Hobbsee: this is a very difficult problem though.. i only say that because amaranth doesn't know how to solve it and is suspecting a fault in the packaging subsystem, rather than the way the particular package was packaged
<snadge> the culprit is the compiz-core package from his unofficial gutsy backport repo for compiz
<Hobbsee> what's the problem?
<snadge> compiz-core permanently thinks it needs to be upgraded
<snadge> to the same version as the one thats already installed
<snadge> so if you do aptitude upgrade.. multiple times.. it will just keep reinstalling that package
<Hobbsee> why does it say it needs upgrading?
<snadge> thats what i'd like to know
<snadge> installed version and to install version are identical
<Hobbsee> is the package "compiz" installed?
<snadge> ok theres 2 compiz packages.. what looks like amaranth's one
<snadge> and the ubuntu one
<snadge> cant remember how to tell which one is installed
<nickrud> apt-cache policy <package>
<snadge> ok, amaranths one is installed
<Hobbsee> does the amaranth one have the same version number as the compiz-core package?
<Amaranth> i'd really love to know how to make apt tell me why it thinks it need to be upgraded
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: it wants to upgrade from mine to mine
<Amaranth> same version number, package hasn't changed at all
<Amaranth> and it just keeps doing it
<snadge> i've found the problem i think ;)
<snadge> or something which could point to it
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: there's probably a debug mode on apt.  did you ever ask mvo what it was?
<snadge> have a look at apt-cache policy for compiz and compiz-core
<snadge> they're "different" im not sure what relevence this is
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: also, are your version numbers above or below ubuntu's, because that will mess with it too
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I keep forgetting
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: above
<Hobbsee> right
<Amaranth> snadge: i don't even have feisty running here :)
<snadge> ok i'll paste what the policy output for both packages shows
<Amaranth> i have a couple of users who know how to follow directions to debug problems :)
* Amaranth stabs nautilus
<snadge> might use pastebin..
<Amaranth> this is the crappiest code i've ever had to plow through
<Amaranth> it's literally impossible to follow
* RAOF has heard rumours to that effect before
<Amaranth> even the maintainer doesn't remember how this bit of code works :P
<snadge> http://pastebin.ca/675374
<snadge> why does the entry for compiz-core have 3 entries in the version table?
<snadge> but compiz package 2
<Amaranth> snadge: we already knew this
<Amaranth> it's because apt thinks the local one and the remote one are different
<snadge> so it comes back to the question of why would it think that
<snadge> every other package works, it doesnt make sense.. whats so special about compiz-core
<tatters> my centrino b/g wireless card (ipw2200) has been detected but seems dead to the world ,no signals being transmitted or recieved, it works fine in windows (multiboot)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: do you know if multiple people are getting this?
<Amaranth> everyone using my repo is getting this
<snadge> the output of showpkg is interesting too.. it shows the same thing.. ubuntu thinks theres two versions of the same package available.. one associated with amaranth's repo.. and the other with /var/lib/dpkg/status
<snadge> both with the same version
<Amaranth> yes, this is already known
<Amaranth> if it doesn't say _why_ it's not helpful
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i wonder if it still happens if you bump the version number for compiz in your repo
<Amaranth> it does
<Amaranth> i'm bumped it 4 times since the repo was created
<Amaranth> and it's always been like this
<Amaranth> originally is was because the index had 'Priority: Optional' instead of 'Priority: optional'
<Amaranth> but cprov fixed that
<Hobbsee> ah right
<snadge> being the tool that i am.. i'd almost suggest loading apt into a debugger
<Amaranth> won't help
<snadge> and setting a breakpoint where its figuring out whether the installed version is the same as the available one
<Amaranth> you need apt to spit out it's reasoning, not follow it's code path
<snadge> damn.. now i know why i never try and fix things in open source stuff.. i've wasted half a day and am no closer to figuring it out
<DeepB> anyone tried Gutsy in MacBook Pro (SantaRosa) with nvidia?
<anon32> Hey cool, there's one Microsoft package in Ubuntu
<anon32> well, actually, two
<Hobbsee> which?
<Hobbsee> msttcorefonts, obviously
<anon32> ironpython
<snadge> i've got a few ideas.. install a backported apt/dpkg from gutsy
<snadge> see if that fixes it
<snadge> have a look at trevinos compiz-core package and see how it differs
<snadge> im assuming that his repo doesnt suffer from this problem
<Hobbsee> bah.  trevhino crack.  that'll break your system quicker than anything.
<anon32> I can't run compiz because my screen resolution is higher than my maximum texture resolution..
<snadge> i didnt say anything about installing it.. just looking at it
<anon32> any workarounds for that?
<snadge> the other option is to just install gutsy...
<snadge> and pretend this problem never existed ;)
<Hobbsee> anon32: ah
<Hobbsee> snadge: you really dont want to backport dpkg and friend.s
<Hobbsee> well, if you were, you may as well just run gutsy
<anon32> quick question: why does the next codename start with 'H' again?
<anon32> wouldn't it be more logical to use a new one?
<snadge> well if gutsy is packaged the same as the feisty repo.. then it would point to a fault in the dpkg/apt in feisty
<snadge> the next step would be to figure out what changes fixed the problem, possibly attempt to work around it
<mrigns> I've a problem with kaffeine, seeking trough files is kind of impossible as terribly slow, actually it will freeze and crash kaffeine
<snadge> i can't seem to be able to install the source package for trevinhos compiz
<snadge> f$@# it.. i'll just install it
<cwillu> what's the gutsy mailing list url?
<RAOF> I don't think there is one, unless you mean the "gutsy-changes" list.
<slimz> anyone know if there's a way to reset all ubuntu settings back to default without reinstalling completely? i've been using gutsy since tribe 1, and now it just a bit slow to boot up, no startup sound, no login sound, takes ~2-3 mins to login, but then works fine.
<cwillu> dpkg-reconfigure -all -phigh might do something useful, although it won't uninstall extra packages that might be causing you grief
<slimz> what's -phigh?
<cwillu> the priority of question that you want to be bugged about
<slimz> ahh
<cwillu> might even go -pcritical, but I haven't tried it before
<nickrud> and an aptitude full-upgrade can't hurt
<slimz> dpkg-reconfigure -all -phigh wouldnt work
<cwillu> I wonder, could you do something like marking everything for removal, reselecting ubuntu-desktop, and aptitude reinstalling?
<slimz> Unknown option: l
<nickrud> ohh, mark everything for reinstall, hope you have a big cache :)
<slimz> im on  a junk laptop
<slimz> 1.7 pentium M
<cwillu> I need a bigger desk
<nickrud> aptitude has a L <shift L> that marks for reinstall, by the way
<anon32> gah, anyone know how to change default file icons?
<nickrud> change the theme
<anon32> ....no, for a specific filetype
<nickrud> you could pick an icon you like, and drop it into a copy of the icon theme you're using and use that copy as your theme
<anon32> .......no
<nickrud> anon32, I'm not a real fan of how icon themes work either
<anon32> :-\
<Clinton__> Where/how can I determine if certain packages will be includes in Gutsy?
<anon32> packages.ubuntu.com maybe?
<Clinton__> ah, it is there
<Clinton__> *sigh*  I last looked a few months ago
<Clinton__> *sigh* and packages for Logitech's G15 keyboard still aren't going to be includes....
<scizzo-> morning everyone
<atrus> trying to print a landscape-oriented pdf to a portrait-oriented printer with evince in gutsy, but it stretches it instead of rotating it. suggestions?
<thiebaude> how do i download 7.10 from the terminal, just for testing purposes?
<scizzo-> just wanna upgrade a installation?
<thiebaude> yup
<scizzo-> changing the repositories I guess in /etc/apt/sources.list
<thiebaude> one i changed every occurance of fiesty to gustsy and nothing happened so i changed it back to feisty
<thiebaude> gutsy
<thiebaude> scizzo:i have a question about flash if you can help
<iblicf> hi, i just add a user ..by edit /etc/passwd & group ,,something wrong occured ..can't use sudo now ,..
<RAOF> iblicf: Why would you do something like that manually? :(
<RAOF> iblicf: Recovery mode is your friend. :/
<iblicf> coz i use SCO/AIX as that ..
* RAOF is very happy to use adduser.
<iblicf> RAOF: recovery ...and use passwd my id?
<RAOF> Since you're capable of adding a user by manually editing passwd & group, it should be a snap to fix it in recovery mode.
<RAOF> iblicf: Well, you're root in recovery mode.  Just fix it :)
<RAOF> You know how, right?
<iblicf> RAOF: just ..a little strange ,..is that one security policy?
<RAOF> iblicf: The thinking is that anyone who knows & cares enough to want physical security will also know and care enough to password protect grub :)
<iblicf> a lesson to me :)
<stefano> Could anyone tell me if it is possible to do a "distro-upgrade" on feisty to gutsy?
<RAOF> Yes.
<scizzo-> stefano: yes
<stefano> I don't want to reinstall ubuntu from scratch.
<stefano> Great! Know how?
<RAOF> stefano: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5?highlight=%28tribe%29%7C%285%29
<stefano> thanks
<stefano> Will it be possible to revert back to feisty incase i don't like gutsy?
<RAOF> No
<stefano> lol ^^, do my themes stay?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> *All* your stuff stays.
<stefano> RAOF, thanks for the info.
<Toma-> also, report bugs on the upgrade process if anything bad happens
<RAOF> It wouldn't be much of an upgrade if your settings & installed programs & stuff didn't cary over :)
<scizzo-> what happens is that you get a bleeding edge version of most things and its not likely that everything will work
<scizzo-> all your files and everything stays.....but program and packages are changing....
<sboysel> hey i my usb external harddrive is no longer recognized after a gutsy upgrade
<sboysel> any suggestions?
<scizzo-> sboysel: does dmesg tell you anything?
<sboysel> umm one sec
<sboysel> can i send you the output?
<sboysel> what should i look for
<sboysel> my hd is connected via firewire
<scizzo-> run a: tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<scizzo-> gah!
<scizzo-> hmm I don't dare to test the glxgears at the moment....would love to do that to test my settings with graphicscard and so on
<Kousotu> Can Windows EXEs be run on linux except through wine?
<scizzo-> Kousotu: you need a emulator
<scizzo-> Kousotu: like wine
<shirish> hi all, I have 4 usb ports, 3 of them are 1.1 & 1 of them is 2.0, is there anyway to figure out which one is which?
<Kousotu> shirish
<Ayabara> I'm had issues with acrobat reader, so I decided to uninstall it and use Evince instead. Something's still wrong though. Every time I click a link to a pdf in evolution or firefox, firefox hangs.
<Kousotu> the spped isn't that different
<Kousotu> Ayabara: hapen to me n both window and linux
<Kousotu> it's somewhat normal
<Ayabara> Kousotu: so no fix for it? you just copy the link or download the pdf?
<Kousotu> Ayabara: if you dl it should load fine, but I don't download many PDFs
<Kousotu> so I can't attest to that
<Ayabara> Kousotu: ok. thanks for the feedback :-)
<Kousotu> no problem
<Kousotu> glad I could povide it
<Kousotu> xtknight you here?
<shirish> Kousotu: you are wrong m8, there is a whole lotta difference, from 12 mbps to 480 mbps, that's quite a jump
<Kousotu> shirish: ok, I have never noticed, betten answer?
<Kousotu> better*
<shirish> Ayabara: which version of firefox are you using, the 2.x series or 3.x series?
<Kousotu> there's a 3.x series now??
<shirish> Kousotu: do an search through synaptic or apt-get for firefox-granparadiso
<Kousotu> shirish: does T5 have it?
<mattyv> granparadiso is still alpha though
<shirish> mattyv: right, but it has some cool features ;)
<shirish> Kousotu: what's T5?
<Kousotu> ...
<Kousotu> T5 = Tricbe 5
<Kousotu> tribe*
<shirish> Kousotu: nope, its in the repository though, its not installed by default
<mattyv> shirish: sure does, I'm using it exclusively on my gutsy box. Just thought I should mention the alphaness of it ;)
<Ayabara> shirish: 2.0.0.6
<shirish> mattyv: I know, I used to use it exclusively till I turned to minefield, pre 3a8 which has some more cooler features
<shirish> Ayabara: did you upgrade, there have been 2 updates to 2.0.0.6 series IIRC
<shirish> Ayabara: correction 3 updates, its now at 2.0.0.6ubuntu3
<mattyv> shirish: ah yes I should have differentiated, I'm using minefield too, liking bookmark tags
<Ayabara> shirish: how can I check if I have the ubuntu3-version?
<shirish> mattyv: hmm.... I haven't used that service
<shirish> Ayabara: simple, do a dpkg -l firefox that would give you the version no.
<Kousotu> shirish: I have a bit of an issue, think you could help me with it?
<Ayabara> shirish: 2.0.0.6+2-0ubuntu3
<Kousotu> involves th Live cd
<shirish> mattyv: I'm in organize bookmarks & don't see the tagging features
<shirish> Kousotu: go ahead, maybe I know something maybe I don't
<shirish> ;)
<mattyv> shirish: use the little star near the go button, click it twice
<shirish> mattyv: wow, that's cool ;)
<shirish> mattyv: and this resides locally or does it get put up on a repository somewhere, something like del.ici.ous for e.g.
<mattyv> yeh, not finished yet but it's a good advance
<mattyv> shirish: think it's in the local places database, no doubt an extension could give that extra functinality though
<shirish> mattyv: true, but it definitely improves my productivity quite a lot, I do hope they open it up
<shirish> mattyv: yup, just what I was thinking ;)
<Kousotu> shirish: I wanted to run the live CD on my grandmother's computer. the specs are 500mhz and 320mb ram, is that "useable"?
<shirish> Kousotu: nope, I wouldn't say so
<shirish> Kousotu: what I would suggest is you take xubuntu and that too the alternate install CD & install it.
<shirish> Kousotu: she would get better bang for her buck there ;)
<Kousotu> shirish: I can't install it
<mattyv> shirish: the other recent addition I'm loving is the new address bar history behaviour, you noticed that?
<Kousotu> and the reason I want to use the cd is to check the temps in her pc
<Kousotu> I uspect there's something wrong with the fan
<shirish> Kousotu: it's the same thing as a live CD, just has an ncurses interface
<shirish> Kousotu: oh, hmm.... you could try it but it would take ages, there is whole lot of stuff the Live CD puts in memory, the least I would say is a p3 with 512 mb ram.
<Kousotu> shirish: my grandmother WANTS windows Xp on her pc, I just want tocheck the thermal isues she's havingwith my Live cd
<shirish> mattyv: what address bar history behavior?
<jscinoz> Is there a fix to the bug which involves ALSA not working on intel cards in the .10 kernel?
<shirish> Kousotu: I have tried to use Live CD's with lower specs, and its a pain, there are some switches which can do with lower specs machines, but the machine is really ancient, sorry
<mattyv> shirish: start typing the title of a page you've visited into the address bar (rather than the url), it will find the page you're after. Much easier than remembering the url of some sites
<shirish> mattyv: I didn't know that, that's cool, so its doing some remembering of the <TITLE> </TITLE> tag.
<mattyv> shirish: yeah, another benefit of places :)
<shirish> mattyv: true, I esp. liked the fact that they are using now sqlite, makes for more efficient usage of lot of things, memory, space etc.
<mattyv> Indeed
<jscinoz> How do i access the two new firefox features mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5?
<mattyv> jscinoz: One of them is through Tools > Addons > Get Ubuntu...or something like that
<jscinoz> i see
<jscinoz> thanks
<jscinoz> whats the URL for the bug database thing again?
<jscinoz> nevermind
<shirish> Hobbsee: I have 4 usb ports, 3 of them are 1.1 & 1 of them is 2.0, is there anyway to figure out which one is which? some way of probing, maybe with a thumb-drive or something?
<Hobbsee> google
<Hobbsee> ie, no
<Hobbsee> well, there probably is, but iv'e not encountered it
<DanaG> Plug stuff into devices, and look in hal-device-manager.
<DanaG> I mean, plug a known USB2 device into each port, and look where it shows up in hal-device-manager.
<shirish> ok guys, bbl
<bronson> I was wondering somewhat the same thing as jscinoz...   How do I install Flash the Gutsy way?
<bronson> I clicked around for a while but couldn't figure it out.
<jscinoz> not sure.
<jscinoz> mine was installed back on tribe 4
<jscinoz> through apt
* RAOF just aptitude installed flashplugin-nonfree, but that's not the new ubufox way.
<scizzo-> add/remove program
<scizzo-> in there...there is a drop down menu.....click that and choose All Available applications.....search for restricted
<scizzo-> there is a package they put together with loads of plugins....
<scizzo-> but...if you only want the flashplayer then search for flashplayer
<scizzo-> otherwise its the way RAOF said
<RAOF> scizzo-: Also, the new ubufox *should* be automatically installing flashplugin-nonfree when you need it.  That's what they were talking about, I believe.
<scizzo-> yes
<avis> i have had issues on a clean install of gutsy where firefox would not add bookmarks (freeze at add new bookmark window) as well as freeze when doing things like a direct download from sourceforge.  will freeze upon spawning the dialog box window
<Kousotu> why is the Tribe 5 CD so big?
<Kousotu> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Kousotu> !mud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mud - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> hey Hobbsee
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<RAOF> I am, of course, not disinterested in this.  If KDE *had* chosen to use GStreamer, there'd be more eyes looking at GST code, and it'd get better faster :)
<pvandewyngaerde> i have to admit i am a KDE fanboy and it dont know exactly what gstreamer is capable of, but to me phonon sounds logic
<RAOF> pvandewyngaerde: Basically, gstreamer is capable of everything :)
<pvandewyngaerde> phonon will have sound categories, so you can mute flash audio with a phonon slider, while still listening to other categories of sound
<pvandewyngaerde> like mail notifications
<RAOF> pvandewyngaerde: GStreamer *already* does that.
<RAOF> Implemented in last year's SoC :)
<leperkhanz> Does everyone else get pretty much every 3d app crashing when compiz is running?
<RAOF> leperkhanz: Welcome to the joy of nvidia.
<leperkhanz> ah, that's an nvidia driver issue?
<mattyv> was waiting for that RAOF :P
<RAOF> Yes.  GL + Composite crashes X.
<leperkhanz> Sad Face.
* leperkhanz prays for open source drivers.
* RAOF points to the (currently broken)
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<pvandewyngaerde> RAOF: if gsteamer allready does that, it will be very easy to implement for the gstreamer backend,    maybe if it was named Kstreamer it could have had a chance :-)
<RAOF> Indeed.  KDE seems to have a bit of a NIH complex.
<RAOF> Gnome may have also, but I don't know enough non-gnome technology to know about it :)
<pvandewyngaerde> RAOF:  lets say in 10 years,  kde will stil be using phonon, i dont know about gstreamer
<RAOF> I don't see gstreamer going anywhere.
<RAOF> And in 10 years time phonon won't look much like it does today, anyway.
<RAOF> The name will be the same, but the code will be very different :)
<pvandewyngaerde> RAOF:  maybe the backend code, but not the API for all other programs to use
<RAOF> Maybe they won't *drop* any API, but there will certainly be API additions.
<pvandewyngaerde> phonon targets only simple, " i want to play this sound/soundeffect "  for advanced audio dont use phonon
<pvandewyngaerde> choose the -backend-of-the-moment- for advanced audio
<RAOF> pvandewyngaerde: You know, the phonon sample code looks almost identical to a simple GStreamer application :)
<jgm> Why doesn't someone write a new API that can use either GStreamer or Phonon underneath it then everyone (or perhaps no-one) will be happy?
<RAOF> jgm: Because then you have an infinite stack of turtles :)
<jgm> Of course, but in a world of choice surely infinite choice is the ultimate goal :)
<RAOF> :P
<RAOF> Of course, in a world with infinite choice, you actually have *no* choice :)
<pvandewyngaerde> thats why KDE chose phonon and not a fixed backend
<pvandewyngaerde> in reply to jgm, that is
<praecox> hey guys
<praecox> is there anyone can help me out with KMail problem after last upgrade?
<RAOF> pvandewyngaerde: But phonon *is* a fixed backend.  It's just a fixed backend at a higher lever :)
<praecox> I'm using Kubunty Gutsy.
<pvandewyngaerde> layering is good for standardization in some way
<praecox> http://pastebin.ca/675581
<RAOF> pvandewyngaerde: But actually standardising is better :)
<snadge> lol.. i just joined #windows and said "vista rules!"
<praecox> here's my problem. after last daily upgrade KMail started saying: Unable to complete LIST operation. Invalid Response From Server.
<praecox> and it's kinda odd, it has never happened before.
<pvandewyngaerde> virus last !
<richard> Going Ape!
<richard> I just wanted to say, Gutsy has been pretty kick ass so far.
* leperkhanz chuckles at Vista.  Finally MS surrendered to Linux!
<richard> There is an issue with the screen resolution though - the new GTK tool tells me I'm running at 1280x960 while xorg.conf tells me 1280x800
<f0rqu3> :)
<Infecto> hi
<Infecto> some one use kmail?
<leperkhanz> Die hard Thunderbird fan here.
<Infecto> it hangs, and no crash but crash without any warning when i try to paste something
<Infecto> in composer messsage window
<Infecto> oits bug for it
<leperkhanz> I'm using utorrent in wine, and for the life of me, I can't get it to display the window again. :(
<motin> hey guys
<motin> any wiki page up yet about how to install tribe 5 on a separate partition to be able to help out testing?
<motin> I am all set for install I think, but I am not sure of where to put the bootloader
<motin> on the last step in the installation process, there is an "advanced" dialogue that allows me to install the bootloader
<motin> but I do not want to overwrite the existing one
<motin> the root partition I am using for gutsy is /dev/sda4, does this mean I should install the bootloader to (hd0,3) ?
<motin> i am sure many of you have done this. how did you do it?
<praecox> Infecto, to jest babol w najnowszym upgradzie KMaila.
<Infecto> praecox: no wlasnie obsysa strasznie
<Infecto> ale to obsysa strasznie normalnie pracowac nie mozna :)
<Infecto> infecto   7786  102  0.4  46620  4692 ?        RNl  12:55   0:12 /usr/lib/opera/plugins/operapluginwrapper 48 51 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<Infecto> thats wery strange :)
<tatters> where do I report centrino bg card (ipw2200) and a wireless pmcia card rt2500 both not working in gutsy?
<motin> bump
<motin> (10:48:24 AM) motin: hey guys
<motin> (10:48:46 AM) motin: any wiki page up yet about how to install tribe 5 on a separate partition to be able to help out testing?
<motin> (10:49:11 AM) motin: I am all set for install I think, but I am not sure of where to put the bootloader
<motin> (10:49:45 AM) motin: on the last step in the installation process, there is an "advanced" dialogue that allows me to install the bootloader
<motin> (10:49:58 AM) motin: but I do not want to overwrite the existing one
<motin> (10:50:35 AM) motin: the root partition I am using for gutsy is /dev/sda4, does this mean I should install the bootloader to (hd0,3) ?
<motin> (10:51:51 AM) motin: i am sure many of you have done this. how did you do it?
<slytherin> tatters: where as in 'against which package'?
<slytherin> motin: Why don't you want to overwrite existing one?
<motin> slytherin: because I already have one which I do not want to break
<motin> I want to chainload this bootloader instead
<motin> as gutsy could be unstable I do not want it to interfere at all with my existing system
<tatters> slytherin: what do mean against package?
<slytherin> motin: Overwriting existing will not break anything. It will have entries for all the OS
<motin> slytherin: aha so no gain to install the bootloader on the partition and chainloading instead then?
<slytherin> tatters: You asked, 'where do I report'. What do you mean exactly?
<slytherin> motin: Nope. Unless there are more than 1 boot loaders from which you want to chainload the gutsy bootloader
<tatters> where do I find out if they working on the bugs for my cards and if no bug reported, how do I begin the process.
<motin> tatters: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<slytherin> tatters: http://launchpad.net
<tatters> k ,thnx
<motin> tatters: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<blekos> hi, i'm actually running kubuntu, could you tell me how can I upgrade w/o downloading the cd?
<motin> blekos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5
<motin> read first part "Upgrading from Feisty"
<Stormx2> http://pastebin.ca/675711 <-- I need a hand. Apt issues :(
<blekos> sorry, logged out, do u know how I can upgrade to guttsy w/o downloading the cd? (i'm using kubuntu)
<motin> (12:39:08 PM) motin: blekos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Tribe5
<motin> (12:39:09 PM) blekos left the room (quit: Client Quit).
<motin> (12:39:19 PM) motin: read first part "Upgrading from Feisty"
<rohan> it's final the ubuntu wont have xserver 1.4 ?? especially now that its releasing tomorrow itself ?
<slytherin> Stormx2: The package file for dpkg seems to be corrupted. Try deleting it from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Stormx2> slytherin: I tried that, but it didn't work...
<slytherin> rohan: I think gutsy will have 1.3 only. gutsy has already crossed feature freeze
<slytherin> Stormx2: What happens after that?
<Stormx2> Same thing I think, hold on.
<rohan> slytherin: oh, damn ..
<slytherin> Stormx2: Try changing mirror.
<Stormx2> slytherin: Ooh good idea :)
<rohan> also, how about eclipse 3.3 ? having 3.2 now is so strange .. espcially when 3.3 was released ages ago !!
<Stormx2> slytherin: if I changed to say, france, would that have any impact language-wise?
<slytherin> Stormx2: nope
<slytherin> rohan: File a UVF and beg someone in #ubuntu-motu to provide necessary info. I am also surprised eclipse 3.3 is not there. Can't really help since I have no net connection at home. :-(
<asisak> rohan, slytherin https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9c768217b322f8567d24d91647eaf0a256a73046 describes how to fill UVFe requests
<slytherin> coNP: I know the process. But as I said I can't help as I don't have net connection at home. :-)
<coNP> slytherin: okay. I am sorry. :)
<slytherin> coNP: By the way, you are the one who files UVF for bluez-gnome, right?
<coNP> No. But I have bugged the people to do that...
<coNP> !info bluez-gnome gutsy
<ubotu> bluez-gnome: Bluetooth utilities for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 79 kB, installed size 688 kB
<coNP> It seems to be done since.
<slytherin> coNP: Yes. I think it was uploaded sometime yesterday.
<Stormx2> slytherin: I switched to the irish mirror. Same thing happened.
<Stormx2> slytherin: Also if it were corrupt, wouldn't checksums nab it?
<Stormx2> I think I'll reboot, that might help I guess.
<rohan> slytherin: are you filing a UVF then ?
<rohan> Please note that we expect requesters to have an updated package already prepared and tested! You will need this anyway to provide proper diffstats and buildlogs.
<slytherin> rohan: Nope. Better you do. I don't have net connection at home and gmail access is blocked at work. So I can't do any bug activity these days.
<saxi1> I'm currently on a fresh install of Ubuntu Gutsy. The compiz-fusion effects are working great, but is there any place where I can do some changes? Or do I need to download a program to do that? If so, what is it called?
<rohan> slytherin: well i can't either, because i don't know how to create an eclipse package
<slytherin> rohan: If you have never built any package, find someone on #ubuntu-motu who will file the UVF for you.
<rohan> slytherin: i've built packages, but nothing as complex as eclipse
<rohan> and compiling eclipse is not my cup of tea
<slytherin> rohan: :-)
<rohan> i guess just wait for fedora 8 to release .. it has eclipse 3.3 :P
<coNP> It is really not trivial to make such an upgrade
<slytherin> rohan: Anyway, see if you can at least request someone on motu channel
<rohan> slytherin: https://launchpad.net/bugs/123064
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123064 in eclipse "Upgrade to Eclipse 3.3" [Wishlist,In progress] 
<coNP> Wow. Deadwill is working on that :)
<slytherin> rohan: Great
<rohan> slytherin: on #ubuntu-motu deadwill told me he is
<slytherin> saxi1: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<saxi1> slytherin: Thanks :-)
<Stormx2> Damnit
<Stormx2> Still won't work :(
<Stormx2> I have no idea what to do...
<snadge> inject some heroin?
<Stormx2> i already tried that.
<Stormx2> slytherin, you about?
<slytherin> Stormx2: yup
<slytherin> Stormx2: Are you seeing the problem today only?
<Stormx2> slytherin:If I use the update-manager, and disable the dpkg upgrade, it fails on the next package.
<Stormx2> slytherin: Yeah
<slytherin> Stormx2: So looks like problem with all the packages
<Stormx2> slytherin, surely not? o.O Surely it's dpkg at fault or some bad config.
<Stormx2> I've only had this since last night.
<slytherin> Stormx2: Do one thing. Delete dpkg*.deb from apt cache. Then do 'sudo apt-get --ignore-missing -no-download dist-upgrade'
<Stormx2> okay :O
<Stormx2> But, like I said, it affects every package...
<slytherin> Stormx2: Let us see
<Stormx2> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic_2.6.22-10.25_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Stormx2>  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `libcurl3-gnutls': Input/output error
<Stormx2> Interesting that it always lists libcurl3-gnutls
<Stormx2> Maybe that is the source of the error?
<Stormx2> Synaptic is broken tho. It crashes once it has completed a search
<Stormx2> maybe i can just scroll to it
<slytherin> Stormx2: Are there any broken packages?
<slytherin> Stormx2: sudo apt-get -f install
<Stormx2> None.
<Stormx2> How can I reinstall libcurl3-gnutls from CLI?
<Pici> Have you cleared the apt-cache and tried to re-update/upgrade?
<Stormx2> Pici: Yep.
<Pici> hmm
<Pici> it always says:  failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `libcurl3-gnutls'?
<Stormx2> Yeah.
<slytherin> Stormx2: One last thing, because I am out of idea. do upgrade instead of dist-upgrade
<Stormx2> slytherin, tried it.
<Stormx2> Same result.
<Pici> Stormx2: Did you system happen to crash or were you forced to do a hard reboot lately?
<Stormx2> Pici: Well, that happened just now, but the issue was present before then
<Stormx2> It might have happened last night, when the issue started.
<Stormx2> I can't remember.
<Stormx2> gutsy seems to have got a lot less stable over the past few days.
<Pici> Stormx2: I'd suggest first doing `sudo touch /forcefsck` to force a fsck at next reboot.
<Pici> If that doesnt fix it I have one other idea.
<Stormx2> Okay.
<Stormx2> give it a few, I'm writing something first.
<Pici> Move /var/lib/dpkg/info/libcurl3-gnutls.list
<Pici> Stormx2: Move that somewhere, and then try to update/upgrade again.
<Stormx2> Okay.
<Pici> I'm guessing you wont be able to move it though, sounds like something got corrupt on the HD.
<Stormx2> Hmm yeah
<Stormx2> maybe
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> I could move it.
<Stormx2> No prob.
<Pici> Okay, hopefully this works /me crosses fingers
<Stormx2> I did an apt-get clean tho.
<Stormx2> Just out of deperation
<Stormx2> so its re-downloading the packages.
<Stormx2> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `libcurl3-gnutls' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<Stormx2> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<Stormx2> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<Stormx2> That's all.
<Pici> what about forcing a reinstall of libcur3-gnutls
<Stormx2> Pici, how?
<Pici> Stormx2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libcurl3-gnutls
<Stormx2> Pici, gedit was acting all slow when I tried to edit the file. Maybe there is a disk problem.
<Pici> Stormx2: Thats not good.
<Stormx2> Wow
<Stormx2> Whole bunch of new errors
<Stormx2> I'll pastebin.
<Stormx2> Pici: http://pastebin.ca/675757
<Stormx2> Read-only filesystem
<Stormx2> :P
<Stormx2> Time for a fsck.
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> I agree.
<Stormx2> barney@spadge:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ sudo touch /forcefsck
<Stormx2> touch: cannot touch `/forcefsck': Read-only file system
<Stormx2> ...
<Stormx2> Damnit.
<Stormx2> I'll reboot anyway.
<Pici> Stormx2: Maybe restart into single us... er nevermind
<Stormx2> Pici, lawl. i had about a bajillion errors.
<Pici> Yikes.
<Stormx2> ut
<Stormx2> But*
<Stormx2> everything has booted fine.
<Pici> Stormx2: You may need to move that file back for it to work... if its going to work. But try both ways.
<Stormx2> Pici, is there actual physical damage done to my hard disk drive, or is it just data corruption?
<Pici> Stormx2: I dont know. :/
<mendred> hi in dolphin how can i remove the text from the toolbar buttons?
<Seeker`> i'm having problems with my soundcard - it isn't being detected
<Stormx2> Woh!
<Stormx2> it's working!
<Pici> yay!
* Stormx2 hugs Pici
<Stormx2> and slytherin
<slytherin> Stormx2: I didn't do anything. :-O
<Stormx2> Yeah but you tried to help :O
<slytherin> mendred: What is dolphin?
<Pici> slytherin: kde4
<slytherin> Pici: ahh
<mendred> Pici: i am actually using the kde3 one
<slytherin> Seeker`: Which sound card?
<mendred> Pici: its pretty nice..after some tweaks
<Pici> mendred: Oh.   Well, I have 0 familiarity with KDE at all :/
<mendred> Pici: ok :)
<Seeker`> slytherin: Its an onboard one on my motherboard
<slytherin> Seeker`: Please paste the output of lspci in some pastebin
<Seeker`> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/386
<slytherin> Seeker`: hey, I see a lot of unknown devices. Better fiel a bug
<Seeker`> :(
<Seeker`> slytherin: Is there anywhere in particular i should file it?
<slytherin> Seeker`: launchpad.net
<slytherin> Seeker`: By the way, which sound did you try to play?
<Seeker`> various things; mp3s, wav, videos
<Seeker`> I'm not getting any sounds on startup either
<slytherin> Seeker`: hmm
<Seeker`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/135843
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135843 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Many "Unknown Devices" in output of lspci" [Undecided,New] 
<sdest> im having an issue with window selection after the last update, i click on the different windows on the taskbar to get focus just fine, but clicking on the windows themselves doesnt do anything, is anyone else getting something like this?
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> i it true that there is no gnome splash screen in gutsy? (i just get a brownish solid color after login)
<lubosz> 169 ilders in here :D ?
<sdest> lubosz: i dont get a splash screen either, i guess it is gone
<Pici> lubosz: On an upgrade from feisty to gutsty, I still have a splash screen
<lubosz> hm, a lot of upgrades don't
<sdest> im using a fresh install
<lubosz> i thought its maybe an ubuntustudio issue
<lubosz> can you install gutsy from scratch?
<lubosz> without dist upgrading
<Pici> You can, I didnt.
<jeffferrari> lol, I'm a bit late for the convo but I noticed my splash missing on a clean install
<jeffferrari> been fiddling around with other things, and at some stage I fixed it accidentally
<jeffferrari> I can confirm with clean install it appears missing on my amd64
<sayers> where do I get the airplane effects?
<Pici> sayers: I think its one of the animation drop-downs
<sayers> ah got it on random
<sayers> oh thats cool I guess.
<sayers> over rated :D
<jj_> has anyone tried using the text based installer on an empty partition, next to a Vista installed partition? Will grub be able to dual boot out of the box?
<Solarion>  umm, why am I suddenly being told that "Hibernate is not available on this computer"?
<SoulChild> How do i make GRUB write the path of an HD isntead of the UUID ???
<SoulChild> How to I refresh the UUID's of my Partition, cause whenever Grub is updated, they are wrong ?
<mamefan> SoulChild:  have a look at vol_id
<SoulChild> mamefan: is that a package or a config file ?
<mamefan> a binary (on my system it's /sbin/vol_id)
<stefano> Wow, Gusty is one of a kind.
<stefano> I am seeing in my mind that by the time it gets to 8 or 9, vista will be eating dust... or just being booted to play games.
<stefano> If anyone is present, could he/she please tell my why isn't glx enabled?
<stefano> Fresh dist-upgrade and the xserver doesn't have the glx extention.
<mamefan> stefano:  what video card?
<stefano> Nvidia Gf 6600
<stefano> The "closed source" drivers were loaded at start up.
<stefano> Maybe if I restart it would load them up?
<mamefan> I've never had it work properly until I manually install the NVIDIA drivers from NVIDIA.  The lum driver has not worked for me.
<mamefan> It's probably 'cause of my config though.  I expect a "clean" install of gutsy would work fine.
<stefano> hmmm... Thats odd, but stuff happens.  Yeah same here.
<stefano> I had so much problems after i manually installed alsa 1.0.14, i had to reinstall the nvidia driver every time i restarted the computer. Xserver kept complaining about not finding the drivers :(
<stefano> I suppose that gutsy comes with alsa 1.0.14, right?
<mamefan> Yup.
<stefano> On the whole, gutsy is one of a kind.
<mamefan> stefano:  Though that's another area of concern for me.  I end up building my own hacked alsa to get my sound working correctly.
<stefano> I am seriously looking forward for version 8.00 or 9.00, that will be on par or even better than vista.
<mamefan> From my point of view Gutsy is already better than Vista.
<mamefan> Of course I've spent countless hours getting that way.
<stefano> mamefan: I was trying to do the same thing, because i have a 7.1 realtek integrated card.
<mamefan> stefano:  alsa?  What's not working for you?
<stefano> mamefan: Well it is better on every part you look at it, Ubuntu owns, but gaming.
<mamefan> I'm not a gamer so I couldn't say.
<stefano> mamefan: The card was recognized as to have more than 2channels... i could set it up on the volume control, but it just kept on working as a 2ch.
<mamefan> stefano:  check over in #alsa.  They've alway had  my answers.
<stefano> Is it that i have to have something that is 5.1 to actually hear them all?
<stefano> mamefan: I didn't know they had a channel, i am going right over there and squeezing out the answers ^^
<stefano> mamefan: Don't you play any game?
<stefano> mamefan: You must be a hard core programmer or a very hard working person.
<mamefan> hehe:  not really.
<mamefan> stefano:  i'm a M.A.M.E (www.mame.net) fan.  Any games produced after about 1986 are not really interesting to me.
<stefano> mamefan: Wow, well, i can't complain... mame has its cool games.
<jelabarre> I'm trying to increase the number of workspaces in Workspace Switcher 2.19.6 (gutsy tribe 5), but in the preferences dialogue where it would usually show the number of workspaces, it only shows the nimber of rows I want to put those workspaces in
<jelabarre> has this been moved (at least with compiz fusion), have I simply forgotten how to edit it, or is this a defect?
<Pici> jelabarre: You may need to use the compizconfig-settings-manager to configure that.
<jelabarre> I have the compizconfig-settings-manager package installed, but no executable for it
<multiverse> I recently purchased a Lenovo Thinkpad R61, which has a very new nVIDIA graphics card.  I decided to install Ubuntu and eventually had to move to 7.10 tribe 5 in the hopes the drivers were newer too.  Ubuntu 7.10 tribe 5 Alternate CD file list - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/gutsy-alternate-amd64.list - lists only one nVIDIA related package:  /pool/restricted/n/nvidia-kernel-common/nvidia-kernel-common_20051028
<mluser> anyone having any problems with the latest kubuntu usplash update?
<jelabarre> hmmmm...   took a little while for it to show up in the menu...
<multiverse> During the install a probe occurs, but it fails to find the nVIDIA.  This failure is demonstrated by the discrepancy I posted above.  I suspect that Tribe 5 didn't get the packages after all, or the installer has a bug.
<jelabarre> OK, so I've gone through all the obvious (and many not so obvious) possibilities in compizconfig-settings-manager for the workspace switcher settings, and I see nothing for changing the number of workspaces
<Pici> jelabarre: I believe its in the general settings. I'm not sure which tab, I dont have it here.
<albert23> jelabarre: in CCSM try general options, tab desktop size, horizontal virtual size
<jelabarre> there's a setting called "number of desktops" under the "Desktop Size" tab, but changing that doesn't change anything
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<jelabarre> would simply uninstalling all compiz packages be enough to disable compiz & all it's affects, or do I have to remove other packages as well?
<albert23> jelabarre: did you already try to switch compiz off in appearance, tab desktop effects?
<jelabarre> OK, that's the switch I was looking for.  The major 2 things I wanted compiz for were the window wall & the workspace cube.  But if I can't even get those to work, then the rest is a hinderance
<stefano> Hello guys, i am wondering. If i install gutsy tribe 5, as the continue updating it and hopefully release the final, will the updates continue?
<stefano> what i am trying to say, will it keep upgrading until the final?
<multiverse> Hi all, sorry for the repost, but I am trying to learn about how everything gets packaged up!
<multiverse> I recently purchased a Lenovo Thinkpad R61, which has a very new nVIDIA graphics card.  I decided to install Ubuntu and eventually had to move to 7.10 tribe 5 in the hopes the drivers were newer too.  Ubuntu 7.10 tribe 5 Alternate CD file list - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-5/gutsy-alternate-amd64.list - lists only one nVIDIA related package:  /pool/restricted/n/nvidia-kernel-common/nvidia-kernel-common_20051028
<multiverse> I can't seem to find the packages in Tribe 5.
<albert23> multiverse: In Synaptic I also see nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<multiverse> I am using the 64 bit Alt CD, which contains only:  ./n/nvidia-kernel-common/nvidia-kernel-common_20051028+1ubuntu7_all.deb
<multiverse> So when I install, I never get video.
<multiverse> So I cannot install the package you just pointed me to.
<albert23> Well, I don't know how I got these packages listed, but I also used Alternate 64 bit to install
<lunitik> What does the 'enterprise' tag on some packages entail? I thought Ubuntu wasn't differentiating between Enterprise and Home use?
<multiverse> Are you installing onto Thinkpad R61?
<multiverse> I guess this sounds like a bug, am I right?
<albert23> No, on a laptop with Intel graphics.
<multiverse> Should I go file a bug ticket?
<albert23> My sound works when I compile alsa myself, with a patch for the realtek codec
<multiverse> albert23, I can't see a console, so I can't install the recommended package.
<albert23> There are already many bugs for intel-hda sound, so you could better find a listed bug and add your comments there
<multiverse> I would like to see the newer nVIDIA driver be a part of the install.
<lunitik> multiverse: ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work?
<multiverse> ALbert, I'm talking about the nVIDIA thing, not sound.
<multiverse> No it doesn't.  Let me give you a link:
<multiverse> http://allostalk.com/showthread.php?s=daa7ea33221dcf4238a2ca6efc6f2101&p=3272118
<stefano> Could anyone tell me if any update will be done to tribe5 when gutsy gets release?
<stefano> Or will there be parts that will still be tribe5 and i will need to reinstall the release anew?
<albert23> multiverse: I think you could try to get in vesa mode, using a boot option like vga=771
<albert23> stefano: I have seen some small differences between updated tribe 3 and a fresh tribe 4 install, so no guarantees from me
<albert23> for example, sensors-appplet works in the updated tribe 3, but does not work in fresh tribe 4
<stefano> Well, it really isn't that important, i could just spend a whole day putting back my stuff :D
<albert23> I will just see if things I want to have are working fine. If not, then re-install
<stefano> Yeah, that is what i am planning.
<stefano> Is long as my ubuntu partition isn't junked up by useless old things, it is all fine.
<albert23> My /var/cache/apt/archive is filling up nicely :-)
<stefano> hmm, about that... When you remove an app throu apt-get.. How do you make sure it removes the specific catch files?
<stefano> Just to make sure it doesn't take the all out.
<albert23> I don't know, but I don't think the cache is very critical. It's just a cache
<stefano> It is! ^^ Saves you countless seconds of your life reinstalling apps that have turned the back on the user.
<multiverse> Thanks albert, I'll report back
<albert23> stefano: well, I don't expect apt-get will throw away everything. Just a few files will not take too much time (I am on broadband)
<mrtimdog> Hi, is there any way of listing, or creating a synaptic filter for, all packages which have no dependants, i.e., leaf packages?
<asisak> mrtimdog: you can list every package and look if it has rdepends
<asisak> Does not seem optimal, but seems to work :)
<mrtimdog> asisak: Thanks, just looking into it...
<casey_lap> what's the procedure for initiating an upgrade to gutsy via Synaptic?
* asisak would recommend to do it using update-manager
<casey_lap> i have update-manager 0.59.23 installed
<casey_lap> yeah, sorry, i meant UM
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<casey_lap> there's no gutsy notes there
<thoreauputic> casey_lap: same procedure
<casey_lap> doesn't seem to work
<casey_lap> I run "update-manager -d" and it doesn't show an Upgrade button
<thoreauputic> !doesntworh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesntworh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<casey_lap> thanks for that :-/
<mikl> hmm, the option to add more virtual desktops has disappeared from the Workspace Switcher Preferences - does anyone know how else to change it?
<casey_lap> so what is the procedure? "Run 'update-manager -d'" is the official procedure?
<asisak> casey_lap: update-manager -c -d
<casey_lap> that's the one I was looking for
<casey_lap> thanks, asisak
<thoreauputic> casey_lap: gutsy isn't released yet so you won't get the upgrade option as such
<thoreauputic> casey_lap: asisak has the answer :)
<asisak> thoreauputic: sure, but #ubuntu+1 is a channel for gutsy
<casey_lap> even with -c -d it says I don't have any new updates :-/
<asisak> I hope casey_lap knows what he intends to do :D
<casey_lap> i do
<asisak> casey_lap: are you sure the mirror you are using has gutsy available as well?
<casey_lap> i complete fscked my desktop by just changed all feisty to gutsy in sources.list, but my laptop has been grand with upgrades
<thoreauputic> asisak: ummm - yes - I just meant that the uograde-manager won't offer it yet without the extra switch
<casey_lap> wow...worst grammar ever in my sentence above o.0
<casey_lap> which mirror should i be using?
* asisak would recommend using brute force
<asisak> s/feisty/gutsy/ on /etc/sources.list
<mikl> casey_lap: if you do upgrade, remember to remove *ALL* 3rd party packages first
<casey_lap> that hosed my desktop
* asisak said nothing. NO WARRANTY et all...
<casey_lap> gdm wouldn't even start when i forced it
<casey_lap> mikl: is there a quick way to do that? I.e., can I wildcard it?
<thoreauputic> casey_lap: what does lsb_release -a tell you ?
<mikl> casey_lap: as asisak said and then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade to be sure you've got everything
<casey_lap> no LSB modules available
<mikl> casey_lap: just remove all 3rd party repositories from sources.list
<thoreauputic> casey_lap: you should see another 4 lines
<casey_lap> No LSB modules are available.
<casey_lap> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<casey_lap> Description:	Ubuntu 7.04
<casey_lap> Release:	7.04
<casey_lap> Codename:	feisty
<mikl> casey_lap: aptitude (or synaptic) has a category of "Obsolete and Locally Created Packages"
<thoreauputic> casey_lap: OK so you haven't completed an upgrade, right?
<casey_lap> no
<casey_lap> i'm trying to get one started...this was a fresh install of Feisty
<mikl> casey_lap: those not in a repository currently enabled ends up there, so you can just purge them all in one fell swoop by pressing _ on the headline in aptitude :)
<thoreauputic> casey_lap: do you have all gutsy sources in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<casey_lap> no
<casey_lap> i was very wary of changing those
<casey_lap> that's how i "upgraded" a rock-solid feisty install on my desktop into tardzone
<casey_lap> gdm wouldn't even start when i rebooted
<mikl> casey_lap: that is wise - be sure to be ready when you do and then run dist-upgrade, not just normal upgrade
<casey_lap> ok...so I *should* change all my sources in sources.list, and then do a dist-upgrade?
<mikl> casey_lap: only after you've removed 3rd party packages, but yes
<casey_lap> i nuked automatix (yeah, yeah) and easyubuntu via synaptic
<rsthree> has anybody tried gutsy tribe 5 with a dell inspiron 1420n?
<casey_lap> do i need to remove java and the like?
<asisak> casey_lap: depends on which jre / jde and how it got installed
<casey_lap> i better be on the safe side
<mikl> casey_lap: you'll lose nothing by removing it before
<casey_lap> ok
<mikl> but remember to use the purge operation
<casey_lap> doh, right so
<mikl> and check if Synaptic shows remaining configuration for any packages - you might as well get rid of the cruft while you can :)
<casey_lap> where in synap?
<mikl> casey_lap: I'll just check
<casey_lap> thanks
<mikl> casey_lap: I don't have any of that, but I think when you do, it's when you press the status button
<casey_lap> hmm
<mikl> Not installed (remaining configuration) or something like that
<casey_lap> i have a load of codecs and the like installed
<casey_lap> but i'm leaving them in therfe
<casey_lap> -f
<mikl> Installed (local or obsolete) is the one I mentioned before
<casey_lap> right...so change my sources now and dist-upgrade, correct?
<mikl> casey_lap: yes, if you have gotten rid of the 3rd party packages (medibuntu etc.)
<casey_lap> hmmm
<casey_lap> alright, i removed my codecs :'(
<casey_lap> and the adventure begins
<rexy_> If i boot the kernel/initrd of the hd for a network install, will it mount that disk or create it;s own in memory fs(trying to boot it of a disk that needs to be repartitioned)
<bullgard4> swsusp.txt of kernel 2.6.20 writes: "Make sure that your disk drivers (ahci, ata_pci) are built into the kernel." Are the modules ahci, ata_pci per default already built into the kernel 2.6.22?
<mikl> bullgard4: as far as I remember, yes, ubuntu has those modules compiled in
<mikl> Ubuntu's kernel is more or less completely monolithic
<peepsalot> what's the download link for ISOs?
<peepsalot> i can't find a link from ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> mikl: Thank you.
<peepsalot> nevermind
<mikl> peepsalot: I take it you found it?
<peepsalot> yeah
<bullgard4> mikl: But my question was if they are built into the kernel. not just as modules.
<mikl> peepsalot: good - enjoy. Gutsy is looking good
<mikl> bullgard4: they are
<mrtimdog> asisak: Thanks for the leaf package hint. I've now got a little script: apt-leaves that does the trick :)
<asisak> I guess it was not me :)
<mikl> bullgard4: that's what I meant by monolithic
<bullgard4> mikl: Ok, thank you.
<asisak> mrtimdog: but if you have the script somewhere available (pastebin) I would be interested
<peepsalot> mikl, i entered a bug that happens on my hardware about a year or so ago.  a few days ago someone asked in the bug comments for me to try it with gutsy.  i'm curious if it was actually fixed
<mrtimdog> pastebin?
<mikl> peepsalot: well, you never know - often a new kernel version fixes a lot of stuff
<mrtimdog> asisak: Just for fun, as a one liner:
<mrtimdog> for p in $(dpkg -l|grep ^ii|awk '{print $2}');{ [[ $(apt-cache rdepends $p|wc -l) -gt 2 ] ]  || echo $p;}
<asisak> Oh that is what you mean by leaf :)
<asisak> Then sure, I was the one who gave the hint :)
* asisak had almost the same in mind. Of course with sed instead of awk :)
<peepsalot> mikl, i'm curious, but not too hopeful.  this computer has turned out to be one of the worst purchases I've ever made.  I'm never buying VIA hardware again
<asymetrical> Did the kernel update yesteday break the Nvidia restricted drivers because of the kernel mismatch?
<mikl> peepsalot: yes, VIA is not known for quality, sadly
<mikl> I have come to enjoy Intel chipsets very much these last years
<peepsalot> do nforce chipsets have good compatibility with linux?
<Arwen> no
<mikl> peepsalot: if memory serves, nVidia have released proprietary drivers for them only
<mikl> peepsalot: so no proper drivers, only binary blobs :(
<peepsalot> what is a good mobo chipset for AMD cpus?
<peepsalot> the intel boards have open drivers?
<mikl> well, I'll have to pass on that one - I haven't used anything AMD with Linux for some years
<pwnguin> my nforce3 runs fine
<peepsalot> pwnguin, do you use things like suspend or hibernate?
<mikl> peepsalot: yes - everything works out-of-the-box on Ubuntu on all my Intel-based machines :D
<pwnguin> peepsalot: on my desktop? i tried, but it doesn't seem to work
<mikl> peepsalot: Intel wireless chips require proprietary firmware, but it is included with Ubuntu
<asymetrical> Does anyone know if the kernel upgrade from yesterday mismatched the nvidia drivers and caused X to fail
<peepsalot> so does gutsy really have this "bulletproof" X i have heard about?
<gnomefreak> asymetrical: no issues here
<gnomefreak> peepsalot: yes its not turned on yet though
<gnomefreak> peepsalot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3223971#post3223971
<mikl> peepsalot: I've not had the "pleasure" of needing it yet, but it's going to work for the final release
<gnomefreak> that from the X developer
<peepsalot> hmm, ok.  so there is still a xorg.conf file.  i thought I heard they would somehow do away with it
<pwnguin> peepsalot: thats somewhat seperate from bulletproof
<peepsalot> pwnguin, is there a word for that?
<peepsalot> and is/will it be implemented in Gutsy
<pwnguin> xserver 1.4
<pwnguin> which by all counts is released too late for gutsy
<peepsalot> hmm, so it is at least going from 1.2 to 1.3, i wonder how much different those versions are
<pwnguin> what i dont get is why kde apps sqeal when a stylus is defined in xorg.conf without being present
<peepsalot> so with xserver 1.4, it is supposed to just be able to autodetect everything?
<mikl> peepsalot: bulletproof X is more about a failover X if your configuration fails
<mikl> peepsalot: so if you hose your configuration X will start up in "safe mode" allowing you to fix the configuration within X instead of having to use the CLI (which is scary to many people)
<peepsalot> mikl, yeah i think i had it mixed up earlier, but I'm more curious about the whole thing with 1.4 not needing xorg.conf
<peepsalot> though i do understand I'll have to wait till gutsy+1 for that.
<mikl> peepsalot: I don't know if that's 1.4 too, but that is certainly more exciting (to me) than the bullet-proof stuff
<randy026> my firefox won't download extensions? does anyone else have this problem?
<pwnguin> unfortantely, there isnt a good solution to autodetect
<pwnguin> edids aren't sufficient to describe displays
<mrtimdog> Anyone got audacity to work through pulseaudio?
<mikl> randy026: no, that sounds odd
<randy026> yeah I can click on install now and it will just sit there
<randy026> before that it takes a year to pop up
<randy026> it won't even let me save link as and download it
<mikl> randy026: try looking at launchpad to see if it's a known issue - there might be a fix :)
<randy026> launchpad?
<__tim> Randy026: I had that issue until very recently (on x86-64) with the 'install now' thing for flash. Now it downloads and install the flash packages but doesn't actually pick them up :)
<mikl> randy026: yes, Ubuntu's bugtracker/translation/project management/etc all-in-one development tool
<randy026> ahh ok
<randy026> thanks
<mikl> randy026: bugs.ubuntu.com
<pwnguin> hmm. i think i broke gnome =(
<mikl> pwnguin: GNOME users across the world will hate you now ;)
<pwnguin> i have no gnome panel =(
<mikl> oh, yes - I've tried that before
<mikl> I always keep a shortcut to gnome-terminal on the desktop for that very same reason
<mikl> pwnguin: killall gnome-panel & gnome-panel ; usually does the trick
<mikl>  killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel &
<pwnguin> still, im not sure why it happened
<mikl> pwnguin: It usually does stuff like that on every development branch I've used since 2.5
<mikl> I've never taken time to research why, though :)
<pwnguin> i just logged out and back in again, no problem
<pvandewyngaerde> RAOF: blog post about phonon  http://vir.homelinux.org/blog/ , its getting integrated with QT :-)
<multiverse> I am installing Tribe 5 64 bit with ALT CD manufacturer test install.  It asks me to provide a password for the "new user", but it doesn't offer me the opportunity to create the actual user.  I guess it's creating it's own user, but I don't know what user that is.  Naturally I tried to login via the console as root, but that shouldn't work and it didn't.  So what is that mystery user?
<multiverse> "test install" should be "text install"
<nemik> is anyone getting back checksums for guidance-backends?
<nemik> s/back/bad
<Great_Briton> here's a daft question, i'm stuck with just one workspace, how do i get more?
<Great_Briton> here's a repeat of my daft question, i'm stuck with just one workspace, how do i get more?
<twilight> Great_Briton: gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general , there is a key "num_workspaces"
<Great_Briton> twilight: cheers
<Great_Briton> twilight: i'm guessing it'll be moved into the new appearance preferences box?
<Great_Briton> eventually
<twilight> i don't know, but probably there's a easier way to do it .. :)
<Great_Briton> hmm
<Great_Briton> in gconf-editor it said i had 2 workspaces
<Great_Briton> i changed it to 4
<Great_Briton> the workspace switcher still only displays one xD
<twilight> oh ... sure ...
<twilight> Great_Briton: it's compiz, not metacity ... so, gconf-editor /apps/compiz/screen0
<Great_Briton> ah, yes
<Great_Briton> twilight: good call
<twilight> :)
<Great_Briton> twilight: i was thinking along the same lines, but wasn't quite there, i turned effects on and off xD
<multiverse> That's embarrassing.  I just reinstalled and saw which user was created in a post install message.  :eyeroll:
<Great_Briton> hmm?
<Great_Briton> twilight: i did a little find for "workspace"
<twilight> Great_Briton: try to change hsize to 4
<Great_Briton> twilight: where?
<twilight> /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize
<Great_Briton> twilight: haha, it already is 4
<twilight> and "number_of_desktops"?
<Great_Briton> that's 1
<Great_Briton> i'll change it
<fuoco> what's better these days, gnash or swfdec?
<twilight> hhmm, i've hsize = 4 and number_of_desktops = 1, and i've 4 workspaces, so there is something else to change
<Great_Briton> fuoco: gnash as far as i know
<twilight> Great_Briton: are you sure that now you're not running metacity? lol
<Great_Briton> twilight: my windows are wobbly :/
<multiverse> x
<twilight> Great_Briton: ok, if you have the compizconfig-settings-manager package installed, then System->Preferences->CompizConfig <etc...>, General Options, Desktop size
<Great_Briton> i used to, but i reinstalled
<Great_Briton> twilight: where do (did) i get it from?
<Great_Briton> twilight: it's okay, i got it now
<twilight> Great_Briton: you can install it from synaptic / aptitude / apt-get, if you have enabled the Universe repository
<Great_Briton> twilight: installing now
<Great_Briton> on another note, both clearlooks and human are looking really smart now
<Great_Briton> twilight: bingo. sorted now :D
<twilight> Great_Briton: great, that was my last idea ... :)
<Great_Briton> twilight: i've used this program before, i should've thought of it earlier xD
<Great_Briton> twilight: now i also get to tinker with every tiny little compiz setting :D
<twilight> ehehh
<stefano> Hey guys, i just finished installing gusty gibbons. Wow i have to say you really improved the install speed. In less than 20 mins it was installed on my system!
<stefano> I do have problems when i try to update, most of the updates get stuck when trying to download them.
<stefano> It doesn't find them on the internet.
<LinAsH> stefano, try to switch to the main repository (ie: archive.ubuntu.com instead of it.archive.ubuntu.com, assuming you're Italian ;)
<stefano> lol :P
<stefano> Good guess as to where i am from, ^^, but i am not there. In us.
<stefano> Fonts are a bit "cleartyped" to the max.
<stefano> Is there a way to make them sharper? lol, it makes me think i am the one with the fuzzy vision.
<LinAsH> stefano, if on LCD their is a tool to set this.
<stefano> Overall, it is like a kick in the ass to feisty.
<DanaG> Here's my sources.list: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/sources.list
<DanaG> I have both the OMG-fast (if in USA) and the official us.archive.ubuntu.com enabled; since kernel.org is first, it takes priority if it's up to date.
<stefano> DanaG, these sources are good?
<DanaG> I think us.archive may be behind sometimes, so you can use the main archive instead.
<stefano> wow, i can finally disable the friggin pc speaker beep!
<DanaG> But mirrors.kernel.org is on ridiculously large pipes -- it can saturate almost any connection.
<stefano> What do you mean on large pipes?
<stefano> lol, gb connections?
<DanaG> It's even better if you're at a college, with gigabit ethernet.
<stefano> WOW!
<DanaG> If I go on GbE in the lab at Cal Poly, I can actually reach gigabit speeds.
<stefano> lol, I have a gb network at home, lol transfers are blazing fast on windows.
<DanaG> I'm limited mostly by the NIC and by my hard drive, I think.
<stefano> lol... windows with windows.
<DanaG> It'd be limited by your ISP, actually.
<stefano> Yeah, my dl speed is 786 kbps.
<stefano> :(
<DanaG> Dang.
<DanaG> US ISPs suck.
<stefano> The amount i pay for such service in this development country could seriously get me a 16 Gbit connection in europe.
<stefano> Not really in US, i am in Dominican Republic.
<stefano> But the dl speeds tops my connection all the time from the us.
<DanaG> I don't even need gigabit -- all I'd really wish for is 10-megabit down, and 1 megabit up.
<DanaG> Right now I'm on Charter -- 3 megabits down, 256 kilobits up -- yet if you try to use even 192 up, it kills your downstream.
<stefano> DanaG, i can't connect to your "sources.list" file :(
<DanaG> Hmm, go up a level.
<DanaG> Dang, the Poly site is down.
<DanaG> Well, anyway, here's how I have it:
<DanaG> deb http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<DanaG> Note that I have multiverse enabled; you might not need it.
<DanaG> And there's also gutsy-updates, gutsy-backports, gutsy-security, gutsy-proposed.
<DanaG> You can just edit your current sources, duplicate the existing lines, and make the upper ones be mirrors.kernel.org.
<noah__> Hey! In Ubuty Gutsy, /etc/mysql/my.cf, the last line says !includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d, but settings in here doesn't get applied.. bug?
<voidmage> I just installed eclipse and have a ton of problems with it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35718/
<tdneVmo> Hello?
<tdneVmo> Im installing ubuntu
<tdneVmo> Im in the guide, and its say "No root file system is defined" ? I have a swap partition, an ext3 partition and an ntfs with winxp on it
<LinAsH> tdneVmo, and the mount path for your ext3 part have been set to "/"?
<noah__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/133707
<tdneVmo> Im not good at linux, dont know how to check that
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133707 in debian-installer "cryptsetup missing in alternate-amd64 as of 20 aug" [Undecided,New] 
<noah__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136225
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136225 in ubuntu "my.cnf includedir not working as expected" [Undecided,New] 
<tdneVmo> Its says so in the installer to, but how do i set mountpoint "/" ?
<tdneVmo> too
<LinAsH> tdneVmo, is there no input box to set this?
<tdneVmo> Aah doh "edit partition"
* tdneVmo slaps tdneVmo around a bit with a large trout
<LinAsH> tdneVmo, I think they might have change the installation tool interface since the last guide ;)
<tdneVmo> oki
<tdneVmo> Eh
<tdneVmo> wtf
<tdneVmo> Now it just made the linux partition in two?
<tdneVmo> mount point "/" and free space ?
<tdneVmo> Didnt ask it to do that! hehe
<tdneVmo> How big should the root file system partition be?
<tdneVmo> The / root partition is only 600 mb.. is that enough?
<LinAsH> it's not!
<LinAsH> should be at least 2GB
<ossurayynot> (for a desktop install anyway)
<tdneVmo> What is the root partition for?
<tdneVmo> The swap partition is 2 gb, is that good enough?
<ossurayynot> tdneVmo, the root partition is where everything that isn't explicitly stated for somewhere else (for instance, if you set up a separate /home) goes.
<tdneVmo> I have 15000mb free
<ossurayynot> That's plenty of swap, if not too much.
<tdneVmo> What is a /home?
<ossurayynot> user directory
<ossurayynot> Erm, are you sure you should be running gutsy?
<gnomefreak> now you ask?
<gnomefreak> lol
* ossurayynot wasn't paying attention earlier
<gnomefreak> hint would have been what is the root partition for
<tdneVmo> Im not running gutsy
<tdneVmo> I was told that i should because it was alpha
<gnomefreak> tdneVmo: dont run gutsy why are you in here getting help if your not running gutsy?
<tdneVmo> Eh?
<tdneVmo> This is the ubuntu channel, not the gutsy channel?
<LinAsH> (gutsy == ubuntu+1)
<asisak> This is gutsy. Now.
<gnomefreak> tdneVmo: this is #ubuntu+1
<LinAsH> -> /join #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> tdneVmo: you want #ubuntu
<tdneVmo> DOH!
<tdneVmo> sorry :)
<tdneVmo> It enough with a "/" partition and a swap partition right?
<FrankH> is anyone else having trouble with no sound in ubuntu gutsy?
<asisak> FrankH: do you have linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-... installed?
<FrankH> yeah
<FrankH> seems to have happened after i installed the fluendo mp3 codec for gstreamer
<FrankH> and mpg321 and vorbis-tools
<FrankH> using an old SBLive card
#ubuntu+1 2007-08-31
<bdgraue> are there known problems with compiz-fusion in gutsy? i have no windowdecorations, worked in feisty, what informations can i give to solve the problem?
<FrankH> same problem here. had to disable desktop effects.
<AlinuxOS> bdgraue, FrankH I have no window borders here...
<bdgraue> same here
<Arwen> are you all on NVIDIA by any chance?
<bdgraue> nvidia
<Arwen> you have ADDARBGLXVisuals 24 or whatever, right?
<FrankH> nvidia here
<bdgraue> think so, yes
<FrankH> Arwen: what is that?
<bdgraue> 	Option 		"AddARGBGLXVisuals" 	"true"
<bdgraue> in Section "Device"
<Arwen> FrankH, sets 24-bit glx visuals
<FrankH> have to check
<Arwen> helps if the window decorator errors out with "32-bit mode, no such thing, blah blah blah"
* Arwen hasn't used compiz in a while
<bdgraue> Arwen: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14343/  this is my xorg.conf
<bdgraue> something wrong in there?
<Arwen> nope, not that I can see.
<Arwen> That's a really nice pastebin by the way, really easy to read :-)
<bdgraue> yes it is :)
<Arwen> bdgraue, what happens when you run "gtk-window-decorator" or "emerald" from a terminal?
<FrankH> dumb question...where did the the device manage go under admin?
<bdgraue> gtk-window-decorator does not work, cause i have kde, if i type emerald or emerald --replace i get nothing
<Arwen> absolutely nothing? because almost NOTHING every "doesn't do anything".
<Arwen> s/every/ever
<bdgraue> i can give you that pastebin of nothing if you wsh ;)
<bdgraue> wish
<Arwen> hmm
* Arwen shrugs
<Arwen> I could help you more if I actually still used compiz :-P
<bdgraue> it seems so
<bdgraue> i have the fusion-icon installed
<bdgraue> Arwen: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14260/
<FrankH> funny thing about the windowsdecorations is that it goes away at lower resolutions
<Arwen> bdgraue, hmm, no idea
<bdgraue> there is an error, but i have no idea how to solve this
<wfarr> Gstreamer is super bust on this end
<Arwen> oh?
<wfarr> Yeah
<FrankH> no sound here either
<wfarr> getting Internal Data Stream errors using any Gstreamer-using app
<wfarr> works fine in non-Gstreamer players
<Arwen> dunno, I don't use GStreamer either
<RAOF> wfarr: Works for me
<wfarr> RAOF, check updates - Gstreamer updates came down the pipe like 20 minutes ago here
<wfarr> after updating those, Gstreamer has ceased to work for me
<RAOF> Hm, maybe I've missed them then.
<bdgraue> bye
<lufis> Is kde 4 going to be in gutsy?
<Arwen> no
<RAOF> Yes, kinda.
<RAOF> It's not going to be default, of course.
<lufis> kind of?
<lufis> oh
<lufis> Bummer :(
<Arwen> wfarr, gstreamer0.10 still works here
<Arwen> also still has that stupid H.264 corruption bug, but oh well
<FrankH> looks like the fluendo mp3 codecs for gstreamer are killing my sound in ubuntu gutsy
<wfarr> Arwen, version 0.10.5.debian-1?
<wfarr> er hm
<wfarr> some odd packaging variations
<wfarr> in either case, any MP3's I tested with latest GST flopped
<wfarr> but they play fine in XINE
<snadge> i wish kde would just die already.. im so glad gnome is the default ;)
<Arwen> 0.10.14-1ubuntu1
<Arwen> I think you have problems
<wfarr> Arwen, my plugins-base is the same
<wfarr> the 0.10.5 = -fluendo-mp3
<wfarr> but that's current
<wfarr> snadge, I don't even like Amarok, but some music is better than none
<FrankH> snadge:  why do you not like kde?
<FrankH> linus does :)
<stefano> Hello, Is the nvidia module compiled directly into the kernel in gutsy?
<snadge> i wonder if hes ever actually looked at the source code, or tried to write a KDE application though
<snadge> i doubt it
<snadge> theres no doubt that KDE has a more attractive interface
* RAOF doubts that, frankly.
<stefano> Not really, gnome looks good too.
<stefano> Just depends if you mod it or not.
<FrankH> snadge: r u a gtk+ developer?
<snadge> yes.. i think the gnome philosophy is more inline with what ubuntu is trying to achieve
<FrankH> i find Qt "easy" to develop in
<stefano> Could anyone tell me if there is a way to specify  which location to init gdm?
<snadge> simple, with sane defaults
<snadge> but admittedly i find some gnome applications a little TOO simple
<stefano> I would like it to have it start always on F7 or display :0.0
<stefano> snadge, simplicity is a beauty :D
<snadge> eg.. as far as im concerned theres no better burning utility than k3b
<FrankH> i'd like to see the same integration in gnome as in kde
<snadge> gnomebaker, and all those other gtk burning programs.. are rather crappy
<FrankH> <-- admittedly a former OSX user
<snadge> FrankH: are you also a windows developer?
<snadge> :P
<FrankH> cross-platform. yes
<FrankH> switched form gnome to kde about a year ago
<FrankH> but use both
<FrankH> there are a lot of things about gnome, too
<snadge> so why doesnt gnome have a menu editor still
<RAOF> Which menu do you mean?
<snadge> the applications menu
<RAOF> Right click->Edit menu
<snadge> for example.. under windows you can just delete icons, create a new one etc.. the equivalent of "start" menu
<snadge> LOL
<snadge> since when has that been there?
<RAOF> Edgy?
<RAOF> Maybe Dapper?
<stefano> Is it possible to install the nvidia website drivers on gutsy?
<crdlb> stefano, can I ask why you want to?
<stefano> crdlb, newer drivers?
<RAOF> stefano: No, the same drivers.
<RAOF> Also, the same *crap* drivers.
<stefano> crdlb, I kind of screwed up, does the nvidia driver have an uninstall function?
<crdlb> yes, but it doesn't work
<stefano> How do i install the restricted drivers from console? I sudo apt-get install linux-rest.. blabla, great! Then how do you get the glx, GLcore?
<stefano> and the nvidia module?
<RAOF> Install the linux-generic & nvidia-glx packages.
<stefano> linux-386 and nvidia-glx... ok. I will try that.
<RAOF> Any particular reason you're using linux-386?
<stefano> not really...
<RAOF> You should probably be using linux-generic, then :)
<stefano> I though that if i had it to my architecture it would run better?
<stefano> It was all working before.
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> -386 is the slow, compatible version.
<stefano> lol!
<RAOF> -generic is the faster one.
<stefano> Damn...
<stefano> Dummy me. :(
<stefano> Wow, that seriously bums me out. I had so much fun thinking my pc was faster.
<RAOF> Nope.  Slower, and only using 1 cpu :)
<stefano> Even HT?
<RAOF> Even HT.
<Iradigalesc> Hello! I upgrade to gusty and now I can't use phpmyadmin :( The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret). It works well with feisty
<stefano> RAOF, hmm you sure saved a life ^^. That's why i always wanted to compile my kernel to a 686, now i don
<stefano> Is the apt-get cache always the same?
<stefano> I mean, if i want to reinstall gutsy again from scratch, is it possible to copy the apt cache somewhere else and later copy it back so i don't have to redownload all the updates?
<defendguin> i updated today some gstreamer packages were included in the updates and now i can't play mp3 with rhythmbox   :-((
<winston> hi
<RAOF> stefano: Oh, yes you can.
<macaco> hello
<defendguin> anyone else have this happen to them?
<stefano> Just making sure, /var/cache/apt, right?
<stefano> lol, damn i still sound like a noob, even after being on linux for a few months.
<stefano> It's like you never stop learning.
<macaco> guys can please help me how i can change in session /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore bla bla
<macaco> ?
<stefano> Does anyone know why is it that when install the restricted drivers, the console keyboard layout changes to a default one? Not the modified one i had before, and even uninstalling the restricted doesn't bring it back to working state.
<stefano> Or even a better way to tackle the problem. How do i set the console (tty1) to have the same configuration as xkb?
<snadge> when is gutsy being released again?
<stefano> Oct something
<stefano> between the 1 and the 30th ^^
<Random832> not on the 31st?
<Random832> could throw together a haloween theme
<stefano> One that works throughout the year :D
<Administrator> Hu
<Administrator> Hi
<Administrator> i dont have 4 workspaces for some reason
<Administrator> any idea what happened?
<Alpha_Cluster> did the gstreamer update break gstreamer for anyone else?
<kou> can someone help me with lm-sensors?
<fignew> sure
<kou> ok, well I ran it and the did detecting
<kou> it detects nothing
<kou> how can I force a read on the CPU?
<SeveredCross> I think Gstreamer just broke...
<Alpha_Cluster> ok so im not the only one
<bullgard4> What does Synaptic mean in its sentence: "For 2.4 kernels, this requires either installing prebuild modules or
<bullgard4> building them using the lm-sensors-source package. For 2.6 kernels, use the modules that are already in the kernel tree."
<bullgard4> with 'kernel tree'?
<khermans_> where did /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist go in gutsy?
<khermans_> it is broken up now?  and how does this work?
<fignew> kou: the temperature?
<kou> yes
<fignew> try running acpi -t
<fignew> that gives me the CPU temperature on my desktop & laptop without lmsensors
<kou> cool
<kou> thanks
<fignew> that said
<fignew> lmsensors does give more info
<fignew> depending on the mobo (like fanspeed, voltages)
<fignew> though I have seen a few cases where it makes the box unstable :P
<kou> fignew, it's OLD
<kou> really old
<kou> lol
<kou> like a 500mhz processor
<kou> lol
<fignew> it can't be that old if it supports acpi ;)
<fignew> bah, tell that to my 40mhz IRC proxy ;)
<kou> we're about to fid out
<kou> lol
<kou> find*
<fignew> and my old 66mhz email server (RIP)
<kou> lol
<kou> my first was 64mhz
<kou> lol
<fignew> bullgard4: you need help?
<kou> oh, btw: no ACPsuport in kernal, or incorrect acpi_path
<fignew> figures since it's such an old box
* SeveredCross wonders wtf is up with gstreamer
<bullgard4> fignew:  What does Synaptic mean by 'kernel tree' in its sentence: "For 2.4 kernels, this requires either installing prebuild modules or building them using the lm-sensors-source package. For 2.6 kernels, use the modules that are already in the kernel tree."
<Alpha_Cluster> SeveredCross, i dont know for sure but i cannot get a audio player to use it
<fignew> kou: you can try setting up lm-sensors using "sudo sensors-detect"
<SeveredCross> Both Banshee and Rhythmbox are busted.
<kou> already did
<kou> that's why I'm here
<kou> lol
<fignew> and it didn't work?
<kou> nope
<kou> not at all
<fignew> then your PC is too old :P
<kou> it's not MY PC that's old
<kou> lol
<kou> I'm on my PC now
<kou> lol
<kou> it's my grandmother's pc
<fignew> hehe
<kou> I can't make the darn thing work...
<fignew> grandmas don't care about CPU temperature ;)
<fignew> bullgard4: I believe by kernel tree it's just talking about the kernel modules
<kou> fignew, thermal failures are very bad
<kou> lol
<fignew> is it an intel chip?
<kou> I got  in a row in um.. 30 secs
<kou> lol
<kou> yea
<kou> P3
<fignew> I'm pretty sure you're fine then
<fignew> 90% sure that P3s will shut themselves down
<fignew> when the overheat
<kou> lol
<fignew> and not fry themselves
<kou> yea, but why does it overheat?
<fignew> bad thermal paste
<fignew> bad fan
<fignew> too small of a heatsink :P
<kou> yea, sounds about right
<kou> lol
<fignew> also, depending on the BIOS, you can set the computer to beep when it starts overheating
<kou> can you walk me through that?
<fignew> I know, cause I had a computer at work beeping at me like crazy today :P
<fignew> sure, but your computer might not support it
<fignew> still worth a shot though
<fignew> reboot, when the 1st screen pops up, see what key it says you need to press inorder to enter setup
<fignew> and press it
<kou> bios: OptiPlez GX1 450MTbr+
<kou> version A02
<fignew> F12?
<fignew> Delete?
<kou> I'm on the bios
<kou> that's how I got the data
<kou> lol
<fignew> ohh :p
<fignew> well, its sorta funny, at home I have a Dell Optiplex
<fignew> 500mhz
<kou> 450
<kou> lol
<kou> 450mhz/320mb ram
<fignew> that computer is so solid
<kou> lol
<fignew> I wouldn't worry about it overheating
<fignew> just make sure it isn't too dusty ;)
<kou> hm...
<kou> well it overheared twice in less than 2 hrs
<fignew> how do you know it overheated?
<fignew> did it freeze?
<kou> "Alert! Previous Thermal Failure"
<kou> showed up at boot
<kou> what is "Power management"?
<fignew> that computer is funny, it also warns you when the case has been opened
<kou> lol
<fignew> powermanagement = how long it takes to turn off the Harddrive
<fignew> when idle
<fignew> or how long it takes to fall asleep / turn off the monitor
<kou> ah... windows does that already though
<kou> lol
<fignew> Linux does that on its own too
<kou> what about the beeping thingy?
<kou> lmao
<fignew> the bios just has it if you're in a DOS application or something
<kou> yea, well it has XP installed and it's not mine to toy with on OSes
<fignew> is there a "system health" menu in the BIOS?
<kou> no
<fignew> Well just snoop around in it
<kou> chassis intrusion, DAC snoop, ACPI
<fignew> and see if you can find anything that looks similar :P
<fignew> is ACPI turned on?
<kou> yea
<fignew> dunno then :(
<kou> wat is DAC Snoop, any idea?
<fignew> no idea
<fignew> but Dell sez: Video DAC Snoop lets you correct video problems that may occur when you use certain video expansion cards. The default is Off. If you are using a video expansion card and problems such as incorrect colors or blank windows occur, set Video DAC Snoop to On.
<fignew> Don't ask me what that means :P
<kou> ok, well thanks
<kou> I can't figure this all out
<kou> fignew, how many numbers in a bios password?
<fignew> 8 is the max normally
<kou> ty
<kou> finally... got it disabled
<kou> lol
<kou> I accidentially set a bios password
<fignew> lol
<Random832> whoa...
<Random832> oops wrong channel
<khermans_> does anyone have /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<khermans_> it seems to have disappeared in gutsy
<xtknight> khermans_,  i have it
<xtknight> (and i have gutsy too :) )
<khermans_> xtknight, interesting
<khermans_> xtknight, you have that one file, or somehting like blacklist-*
<xtknight> you can just put it in any blacklist-* file
<xtknight> i have "blacklist" literally
<shirish> !rsync
<xtknight> which i actually dont remember seeing on Feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khermans_> oh, i dont know where mine went
<shirish> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<khermans_> xtknight, you know what sucks about the blacklist file?
<khermans_> why does it require you to type "blacklist"
<khermans_> are there any other possible options?
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> i dont know..
<khermans_> no one knows it seems..
<khermans_> if you find out, let me know :-)
<khermans_> whatever, im filing a bug...
<xtknight> for that?
<xtknight> or a missing blacklist file?
<khermans_> xtknight, yeah, its useless
<khermans_> no, feature request to remove that
<xtknight> hm
<khermans_> there is no man page entry for it
<xtknight> ya its a debian thing i guess
<xtknight> wait..
<xtknight> "man modprobe.conf"
<khermans_> xtknight, yes -- well we're all here ot make it better
<khermans_> include, ...
<xtknight> so actually the files dont have to be called "blacklist" at all
<khermans_> so there are other options
<xtknight> they just are, and they just happen to contain blacklist
<xtknight> anything in modprobe.d is fair game for blacklitsing modules
<khermans_> i guess so
<khermans_> now i know!
<khermans_> i still think the file disappeared
<khermans_> i had it in warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, edgy, and feisty
<xtknight> i didnt have it in feisty from what i remember :/
<khermans_> i definitely had it
<khermans_> apt-file might tell me
<xtknight> dpkg -S /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<xtknight> module-init-tools: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<khermans_> yup
<khermans_> feisty: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/module-init-tools
<shirish> guys does anybody know ubuntulog works?
<khermans_> was in there too...
<shirish> I know it keeps a log of a room/channel
<shirish> !ubuntulog
<ubotu> ubuntulog is a logging bot run on various Ubuntu channels. You can read the logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<khermans_> oh fabs :-)
<RAOF> You can find one of my old passwords in the logs for #ubuntu-devel if you try :(
<khermans_> lol
* khermans_ google's RAOF+ passwords
<shirish> RAOF: I was interested in finding something else ;)
<shirish> ROAF: for instance do you know that ubuntu+1 logs for the last 10 days are not present :(
<shirish> I was trying to find some info. which unfortunately is not in my pidgin log :(
<khermans_> shirish, just google some of the keywords you typed
<shirish> khermans_: I could, but there was some conversation about some stuff which I don't think google will know.
<khermans_> google knows everything
<khermans_> speaking of people knowing everything, i just read about this hack that those 3-letter agencies can use to enable your cell phone remotely
<khermans_> so, unless you take out the battery, you have a mobile microphone in your pocket...
<shirish> khermans_: you can pv me the link if you would like, I love reading govt. conspirancy stuff ;)
<shirish> pv/pm
<khermans_> shirish, http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061203-8343.html
<khermans_> sorry
<shirish> no issues, I just hope we didn't offend anybody with off-topic stuff.
<khermans_> the phone were running ubuntu i think...
<khermans_> :-P
<voidmage> how do I install eclipse visual editor?
<khermans_> voidmage, sudo aptitude install eclipse
<shirish> khermans_: have you played/worked with rsync or Grsync?
<shirish> I am looking for a method to do backups for my data.
<stunt> :)
<stunt> any idea Evanlec ?
<Evanlec> stunt no i was just suggesting this channel ;p
<arooni> hey folks
<arooni> how often should i set my update manager to run
<arooni> and should i download automatically
<arooni> and hav eit install without my permission
<h1st0> arooni: thats up to you.
<h1st0> I wouldn't with a dev release untill its further down the road.
<graft> yo - i upgraded xorg and now it's borked - i suspect some tweaks regarding my card (radeon xpress 200M) are to blame
<graft> anyone heard any such?
<graft> hmm seems to be this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/133214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133214 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "[xpress 200m]  doesn't load the gnome desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> guys is this true that we have moved from bash shell to dash, if so anyway to find out which shell somebody is running?
<crdlb> shirish, yes
<crdlb> since edgy
<crdlb> ls -ld /bin/sh
<crdlb> would tell you
<shirish> crdlb: oh, didn't know, I was always under the impression that we used GNU bash
<shirish> crdlb: thank you
<graft> err, moved away from dash meaning that dash is now linked from /bin/sh, NOT that dash is the default login shell
<graft> since dash has, like, zero functionality
<RAOF> Indeed.  It's got less features than bash, and is faster.
<RAOF> So we use it for running shell scripts.
<arooni> hey folks
<arooni> i just installed the new compviz updates
<arooni> and now i dont get cool sexy effects anymore
<arooni> should i reboot my computer?
<arooni> also; alsa mixer doesnt work anymore :(
<arooni> must i recompile from source
<jussi01> !compiz | arooni
<ubotu> arooni: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arooni> how do i learn the status of a ftp connnectoin i initate with places ==> ftp
<arooni> its just blue
<snax> hey, anyone using gnome-main-menu (slab)
<kousotu> how would I go about installing flash from adobe?
<kousotu> er..
<kousotu> micromedia
<kousotu> lol
<jussi01> kousotu: why not use the version in the repos? ie. sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jussi01> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu8 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 148 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Evanlec> test
<_4strO> yop
<kousotu> how do you repair firefox plugins?
<pvandewyngaerde_> what is broken ?
<kousotu> they don;t show
<kousotu> hm...
<kousotu> nowit does..
<kousotu> nvm
<arooni> hey folks!
<arooni> i'm having loads of trouble with my sound card
<arooni> i have a t61 with intel_hda... and i installed alsa from source
<arooni> and now i get this error: FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<arooni> when i modprobe snd_ihda_intel
<arooni> [  227.536000]  snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_elem_write
<arooni> [  227.536000]  snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_device_new
<arooni> [  227.536000]  snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
<arooni> [  227.536000]  snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_disconnect
<DanaG> Oh, have you rebooted after installing the new modules?
<DanaG> You may just be having version conflicts -- system has old versions of base modules loaded.
<asisak> Do you know happened to the "Hibernate" button in System / Quit ...
<Do``> hey
<asisak> hey Do``
<Do``> i just found that the pidgin upgrade is being kept back
<Do``> and when i wanted to force the upgrade to install the missing depedencies
<Do``> i got broken package errors and stuff
<Do``> did anybody else exp something similar with it?
<Hobbsee> just...fix the broken packages?
<Hobbsee> pidgin's showing as installable here...
<Hobbsee> assuming you do a dist-upgrade, to fix the held back packages.
<Hobbsee> Do``: ^
<Do``> sec
<Do``> http://pastebin.com/m56596caa
<Do``> so far i didnt encounter such errors so i dont know how to resolve it
<Hobbsee> Do``: okay, so you tried to fix it completely wrong
<Do``> could be
<Hobbsee> Do``: lesson #3 of apt.  if packages are held back, do a dist-upgrade.
<Do``> huh. :D
<Hobbsee> dont try to download a particular version of it, i'ts not hte problem, and will almost never be the problem.  the only case you'd use that is to downgrade a version.
* Hobbsee wishes people would learn this stuff *before* running the development version of ubuntu, which has this sort of thing all the time.
<Do``> so far this solution worked and it's not my idea, it came from here ;)
<Hobbsee> Do``: yeah, but whether the original person had no idea either....
<Do``> :)
<Hobbsee> Do``: lesson number #4 is dont use --force-depends, btw.
<Hobbsee> if you were ever told to try it
<Do``> i learned something new today.. :D hopefully that gtk engine upgrade will fix a bug too :)
<Hobbsee> hopefully
<Hobbsee> Do``: parts of apt you dont want to use unless you know what you're doing.
<Hobbsee> which you probably dont, unless you do packaging and such.
<Do``> this kind of forced installation would be 1 part i dont want to use.. right? :D
<Hobbsee> well, you tried to force a particular version, which was pointless, as that's not where the problem si
<Hobbsee> but you didnt manage to break things while doing it
<Do``> hehe
<Do``> got another question now that i'm here
* jussi01 greets Hobbsee
<Do``> how come the gnome control center doesnt show up in the system menu?
<Hobbsee> hi jussi01
* Hobbsee does not use gnome.
<Do``> i'll try to look for missing stuff then, thanks for the help Hobbsee :) the dist-upgrade just finished
<praecox> hey guys
<praecox> any news on correcting problem with KMail?
<Asher256> ubotu, hi bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !bot > Asher256
<Infecto> hi
<Infecto> any one have idea how to repair kmail?
<jussi01> Infecto: if there is a bug, then the information will probably be on the bug
<Dannilion> what is wrong with kmail?
<Infecto> yep, its bug but i did not see any solutions
<jussi01> Infecto: well the solutions will be there when they are available
<Asad2005> synaptic in gusty doesnot seems to display all available apps, anyone knows how to overcome this
<Asad2005> I have selected all available applications from the list
<mr-russ> Asad2005: did you enable universe?
<Asad2005> yes
<humbolto> I would like to bring to your attentlon, that upgrades from Feisty to Gutsy fail due to a problem with upgrading libc6.
<mr-russ> humbolto: I'd file a bug on launchpad.
<humbolto> I filed a bug already (already is good, I know this bug since Tribe3 and did not file it until now). https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136337 in ubuntu "libc6 and/or libc6-i686 upgrade fail" [Undecided,New] 
<h1st0> Wow no settings manager with compiz in gusty?
<h1st0> and enable effects takes you to 2 workspaces with no way of changing it.
<h1st0> installed it now
<humbolto> h1st0: I tried to change the number of workspaces as well. Did edit gconf therefore. Unfortunately this did not work very well, since there are different places to change the number of workspaces.
<humbolto> h1st0: There are also different places to control how to navigate through them. I ended up with a config, that would move 2 workspaces to the left when I would hit <crtl><alt><left> instead of just moving one as expected.
<humbolto> Also the workspaces where not recognized as such buy either compiz or gnome, whether I configured it in the one place or the other.
<h1st0> Yeah if you install settings manager it works fine
<h1st0> Now I just have to figure out why my audio is crackling
<h1st0> Did any one notice there are no start up sounds?  Like when gdm login comes up?
<snadge> you running pulseaudio?
<h1st0> Just using rythmbox
<h1st0> Going to try counterstrike here in a minute.
<h1st0> brb
<h1st0> Okay its a codec issue something with rythmbox.  mp3s are completely borked now but radio streams are still crackling.
<h1st0> VLC has no such problems
<h1st0> neways gnight
<humbolto> snadge: is pulseaudio default in gutsy now?
<hylje> hmm, how would i have my ipod be used on banshee instead of rockbox?
<hylje> i mean, rockbox pops up automagically when my ipod is brought up
<Pici> Isnt there a preference that deals with that.
<hylje> ah yes
<hylje> not in preferred applications
<jsomers> hylje: system - preferences - removable devices and media
<hylje> thanks
<macaco> hello
<jussi01> hi
<jussi01> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2-5ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<macaco> man how i find where is session file that can change /usr/bin/compiz.real
<macaco> hello?
<macaco> can anyone here please help me ???
<Pici> macaco: I'm not sure what you are asking.
<macaco> look i have ubuntu gutsy and my CF don't work fine
<macaco> i have Nvidia gforce 6600 i enable working fine but CF crash and wen i call ccsm Cube or desktop wall no working
<macaco> animate effect working but crash wen i can application amarok
<mathrick> hi, did the d-i files layout change between Feisty and Gutsy?
<mathrick> I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html to install on my CD-less X60
<mathrick> and it can't file Packages and Release
<macaco> i find in Session on current session CF is there but like this /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore
<mathrick> it says: Unable to find main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Release in /cdrom/dists/gutsy/Release
<mathrick> which is silly
<macaco> mathrick gutsy is Beta, you have to install fresh i think
<mathrick> macaco: ...
<mathrick> that's exactly what I'm doing, have you even looked at what I linked to?
<macaco> i download Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) Tribe 5
<macaco> x86
<macaco> you can find here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe5
<arkygeek> hihi
<arkygeek> i tried suspend on my laptop, and now I can't get back into X :s  even after a full reboot, it is borked.  starts to load X, then breaks and kicks me back to tty
<Dannilion> it's official- my laptop does not want gutsy on it anymore
<arkygeek> sounds like you have my condition Dannilion
<arkygeek> :s
<macaco> you guys what version gutsy are using?
<arkygeek> macaco: not sure...
<arkygeek> about a week maybe week and a half old
<Dannilion> tribe 2 alterate Kubuntu worked, but didn't have the graphics fix (that came in tribe 3). tribe 3 Ubuntu, tribe 3 Kubuntu and tribe 5 kubuntu do not want to work- the desktop kubuntu ones won't get past 5% of formatting the partition, the ubuntu one got stuck at detecting hardware
<macaco> download tribe 5 and try
<Dannilion> I have a very slow connection- it takes me a long time to download a new copy
<Dannilion> I have tribe 5 Kubuntu desktop already- that got stuck at the partitioning stage
<macaco> i never like kubuntu  ubuntu is better
<Dannilion> I prefer KDE
<Dannilion> the tribe 3 Ubuntu desktop came on a magazine DVD, so it's not my burning that's the problem
<macaco> hmm
<macaco> so what is the problem in you lap Dannilion
<Dannilion> I don't know
<Dannilion> possibly the harddrive, possibly the dvd drive
<Dannilion> just it does not like any of my gutsy discs
<macaco> what is installed now?
<Dannilion> Nothing properly
<Dannilion> apart from windows, which I can't access because Grub is dead
<macaco> do you format you hard driver
<Dannilion> I formatted the partitions
<Dannilion> I'll install tribe 2 and see if I can remember how to fix the graphics
<macaco> good luck
<Dannilion> thanks
<Dannilion> luckily for me the text install is much faster :p
<Kousotu> I'm having sound issues... AGAIN...
<gnomefreak> Kousotu: im thinking most people do
<Kousotu> gnomefreak: it's starting to tick me off..
<Kousotu> because it only breadks After I update
<Kousotu> if I didn't update anytihng, it'd be fine
<Hobbsee> sound is a pain
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: I'v noticed..
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: if crimsun's not around, you could always start debugging it yourself - the docs are quite good
<gnomefreak> Kousotu: mine broke a while ago and i just pinged our sound guy but hes outt of country so i dont know when ill hear back
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: hes out of country but pinged him anyway :)
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: it workson my "headhones" (old speakers from m fried Emachine T2240) but not from the speakers on my laptop
<Kousotu> but wait, it gets better
<Kousotu> and even on the speakers, it only works on the left side
<Lin> network-admin is setting wext as my driver (To atheros card), but the driver just DONT works. Changing to madwifi should be better. Is this a bug?
<Lin> s/network-admin/network manager/
<Kousotu> Lin: what atheros card?
<Lin> Kousotu: dlink d-520g
<Lin> Kousotu: in fact, there is no way to configure using network-manager, I always use vi to do the task, no problem for me, but its a problem for users. IMHO, wifi things are not working together. We have to models to configure network interfaces wireless-* or wpa-* (man pages say that both them works, but (again IMHO) i dont think). Any help is welcome.
<Lin> Kousotu: this card:  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)  Subsystem: D-Link System Inc D-Link AirPlus DWL-G520 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.B)
<Hobbsee> i didnt think those were even supported by atheros
<Hobbsee> oh wait, the earlier versions are, that's right
<Lin> Hobbsee: they are. I use at home and here
<Lin> but they aren't VERY stable.
<Lin> I can put 200 computers working fine. but only "vi" configuring it.
<Lin> Using network-manager is impossibke.
<Lin> Another thing. network-manager only starts network interface after user login. There is any way to start card at boot time?
<Kousotu> Lin: I don't know about that
<Lin> Kousotu: about what? start at boot time?
<Kousotu> AR5007EG smy Atheros card
<Kousotu> Lin: yes, boot-time
<Lin> Kousotu: should be a nice add on.
<Kousotu> Lin: check wifi radar
<Lin> i feel my hands tied, cause I really dont know what to do about network things.
<Lin> Kousotu: I will check
<Kousotu> Lin: my netowk on Linux is down agian...
<Kousotu> zd1211rw AND my atheros card(never worked)
<Hobbsee> Lin: er, vi?  what's a text editor got to do with networking?
<Lin> Hobbsee: vi /etc/network/interfaces ;-)
<Lin> Hobbsee: I can use iwconfig too ;-) but changes are not permanent :-)
<Hobbsee> Lin: then you're actually talking about /etc/init.d/network
<Hobbsee> which is != vi :P
<Lin> Hobbsee: i do not edit init.d/networking  just interfaces file
<Hobbsee> no, but the interfaces file is called by the above command...
<Lin> Hobbsee: I know
<Lin> in fact they are called for ifup / down
<Lin> init.d/networking calls ifup/down
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: know of any issues with zd1211rw on Tribe 4?
<Lin> and this is called by runit (on ubuntu)
<Kousotu> 5*
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: not offhand, but that doesnt mean anything as to whether they exist or not
<Lin> Hobbsee: are you maintainer of atheros driver on ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> i just used to have an atheros card, and looked at buying a later version of the card that you have.
<Lin> will bulletproof X comes with 7.10?
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: what do you do?
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> Lin: that's the plan
<Lin> Hobbsee: good.
<Lin> Hobbsee: another question. Isn't a REAL BUG. There is any easy configurator to manage samba servar configs? As: Create SMB user, set up domain.
<jeffferrari> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.42-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31957 kB, installed size 99904 kB
<Hobbsee> Lin: unsure, soren would know
<Lin> cause shares-admin (smb) can add a share, ok. But users smb users are not created. Users think that is not working at all.
<Lin> and there is no easy way to change domain name or join a existing domain.
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: various bits and pieces.  the non-exhaustive list is:  irc ops, kubuntu development, MOTU, MOTU-UVF, bits on the ubuntu release team, core developer, list admin for a few of the ubuntu lists, etc....
<Hobbsee> i'm missing a few there, i think
<Lin> if there is no such tool, I iwll try to build one this weekend.
<Lin> trying with python-gtk
<Hobbsee> Lin: i dont play with that stuff. soren, or one of the server team will know
<Lin> where they are?
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu-server, i expect
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: was referingto inside the os only, but impressive list
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: *shrugs*.  well, in that case, here's my package list.  http://launchpad.net/~hobbsee/+packages
* Hobbsee curses her uplink.
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> come on...
* Hobbsee gets out and pushes
<Kousotu> ?
<Toma-> Hobbsee: just out of curiosity, what kind of job do you have?
<Hobbsee> Toma-: i'm a student, and i work at a supermarket.
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: i'm uploading a 15mb tarball.  it's slow
<Kousotu> lol
<gusty231> hi @ all
<Toma-> wow :) and you still find time for all the stuff you do in ubuntu. kudos to you.
<Kousotu> the lexmark issue?
<gusty231> right
<Hobbsee> Toma-: it may not be smart.  *g*
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: hm?
<Hobbsee> what about lexmark?
<Kousotu> [09:20:25]  gusty231 : i have a problem setting up my lexmark printer in gusty
<gusty231> right
<Kousotu> [09:21:06]  gusty231 : IndyGunFreak: z615
<Kousotu> lol
<gusty231> hehe
<gusty231> any ideas here?
<Kousotu> Iwas watching that, and was gonna tell you to come here, butI thught Idy was gonna help you
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: bah.  no
<jeffferrari> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.42-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31957 kB, installed size 99904 kB
<Hobbsee> no interest in printing
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: huh??
<jeffferrari> hmmm wasn't imagining things... where is this package?
<Toma-> Hobbsee: need to look after yourself before others, otherwise you cant keep looking after them...
<Kousotu> !wine
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: so no, i'm not uploading lexmark
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Pici> jeffferrari: universe?
<Hobbsee> Toma-: yeah, well.  this is true.
<jeffferrari> Pici: nope... checked
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: wasn't asking you to
<jeffferrari> Pici: at least not in gutsy repo like ubotu thinks
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> jeffferrari: try just wine as the packge
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: ah.  i eventually figured that
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> took ya long enought
<Kousotu> -t
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: who's in chargo of th wifi junk?
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-kernel team
<Kousotu> I'd love to get my atheros card working..
<Kousotu> but 5 releases of Gutsy hasn't fixedthat yet
<Kousotu> lol
<snadge> just saw tribe 5 running on a friends laptop.. it has a designed for windows xp sticker on it
<snadge> everything works.. suspend etc
<Kousotu> snadge: Ubuntu Gutsy vs. XP (since I run both)
<Kousotu> you could call Ubuntu winXP+
<snadge> but apparently he has problems in windows xp.. cant set the native resolution of the panel
<Kousotu> and my reason are simple
<snadge> and some other technical issues which i cant remember
<Pici> jeffferrari: I see it there...
<Kousotu> snadge: Windows drivers arn't user-firendly
<snadge> he told me he had tried several drivers.. including hacked ones which were supposed to work
<snadge> and they didnt work either
<slytherin> Is anybody having video playback problems using totem? Mine is an ATI Radeon 700 card if that matters. In mplayer also 'xv' output does not work.
<Kousotu> snadge: it tok me FOUR HOURS to find a DVD driver...
<snadge> whereas ubuntu just works.. wireless, everything ;)
<jeffferrari> Pici: never mind... I'm such a tool... 64 bit lol
<jeffferrari> completely forgot
<Arwen> slytherin, nope, totem doesn't have any more problems *than usual* here
<Arwen> still that stupid H.264 corruption bug
<slytherin> Arwen: Which card?
<Arwen> X300SE
<Kousotu> Arwen: I use vlc, less hastle
<Arwen> MPlayer
<slytherin> Arwen: For me somehow the video playback has stopped. It doesn't show any video. Just audio. In mplayer I have to use 'X11' or 'gl' output
<Arwen> VLC still has that crappy subtitle renderer
<Arwen> slytherin, fglrx?
<slytherin> Arwen: No. Free drivers
<Arwen> *shrug*
<snadge> what i want to know.. is how far off we are from being able to virtualise access to GPU as well as CPU.. ie, we pretty much have virtualisation running at native speeds.. but no 3d graphics? why not?
<Kousotu> Arwen: I didn't have anyissues with it
<slytherin> Arwen: 700 doesn't need binary drivers. It doesn't have any.
<slytherin> Arwen: s/700/7000
<Arwen> ....stop highlighting my name please
<Hobbsee> Arwen: it's habit for irc.  deal.
<Kousotu> not really Hobbsee, I rarely do
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> you can probably disable it if you really want.
<Kousotu> and I aven't found a way to do that either
<Kousotu> lol
<slytherin> Arwen: Only you see it highlighted in your client
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: you clearly dont tend to often speak in big channels, or maintain a 24hour irc presense either
<Kousotu> slytherin: this is true, but it droves some ppl crazy
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: big chans ad rougly a 14 hr pressence
<Kousotu> mom gets bitchy if I'm up past 2am
<Kousotu> so I sty up till 4 lol
<Kousotu> sta*
<Kousotu> ...
<Hobbsee> whoever said anything about being there the whole time.  just the client being there
<Kousotu> damn keyboard..
<slytherin> Kousotu: I didn't know that. It is useful feature for me to locate messages sent to me.
<Kousotu> slytherin: but it isn't rally NEEDED after you get the person's attention
<Hobbsee> Kousotu: you clearly are *not* a busy person.
<Pici> !who | ->
<Kousotu> for the most part, I'll only useit once, to get their attention, then I don't se it after
<Pici> er
<Pici> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: of course I'm not lol
<Hobbsee> ah, then if i ever stop speaking to you, you've been warned.
<slytherin> Kousotu: Really? Well hang on #ubuntu for a while and you will know how hard it is to locate messages. :-)
<Kousotu> nothing seems to work, so I end up talking here, ALOT
<Kousotu> lol
* Hobbsee has the 20 channel limit removed, and is serioulsy in that many channels, and active in ~6 of them
<Hobbsee> at any given time
<Kousotu> it;s a breeze slytherin
<Kousotu> and I;m IN ubuntu right now
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: huh?
<Kousotu> how do you find out what sound card you have?
<Kousotu> windows doesn't even tell you
<Kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> lspci, or run crimsun's script somewhere
<Kousotu> lspci -l ?
<slytherin> Kousotu: just lspci
<Kousotu> k
<AnRkey> Hobbsee, where do u live?
<AnRkey> London
<AnRkey> ?
<Hobbsee> AnRkey: no, sydney
<AnRkey> oh
<Kousotu> a good 15 hrs ahead of me
<Kousotu> lol
* AnRkey is a South African in London :(
<jeffferrari> I'm in syd too - love showing off tribe 5 to apple support :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kousotu> Hobbsee: what's the local time down there?
<Hobbsee> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: September 01 2007, 00:47:43 - Next meeting: Community Council in 2 days
<Kousotu> wow..
* Hobbsee waits for the ppa's to build amarok
<Kousotu> wait, 1 am?
<jeffferrari> I didn't know ubotu did that
<jeffferrari> yeah
<Kousotu> 09:48:23
<Kousotu> am here
<Kousotu> yep, 15 hrs
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kousotu> nope..
<Kousotu> mabe...
<Kousotu> .time
<Hobbsee> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: August 31 2007, 14:49:22 - Next meeting: Community Council in 2 days
<Kousotu> ok, aparently I don't have one lol
<jeffferrari> @ubotu
<Kousotu> @time indiana
<Kousotu> lmao
<Kousotu> @time cst
<Kousotu> @time CST
<jeffferrari> yay - got a 64 bit binary direct from winehq repo - just grabbed the 7.04 ver...
<Kousotu> wow, bot can't show my time
<Kousotu> lol
<jeffferrari> @time london
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/London: August 31 2007, 15:51:33 - Next meeting: Community Council in 2 days
<Kousotu> @time USA
<Kousotu> Error: Unknown timezone: USA
<Kousotu> @time CST
<Kousotu> it's inoring me now...
<jeffferrari> @time texas
<Kousotu> cruel bot
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jeffferrari> !botabuse | jeff
<ubotu> jeff: please see above
<slytherin> Kousotu: Please don't abuse the bot
<Kousotu> slytherin wasn't trying to?
<Kousotu> guess I'll just use mIRC's commands then
<Kousotu> lol
<jeffferrari> Kousotu: I think you want @time central
<jeffferrari> @time central
<ubotu> Current time in Canada/Central: August 31 2007, 09:54:11 - Next meeting: Community Council in 2 days
<Kousotu> yea, that's the one
<jeffferrari> anyone here tried running wine under gutsy 64?
<Kousotu> CST is what we all say
<Kousotu> lo
<Kousotu> lol*
<jeffferrari> yeah we say AEST, but everyone knows it as sydney time
<Kousotu> aest?
<Kousotu> lol
<Arwen> AEST? Automated Emergency Synchronized Telephone?
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> what AE stand for jeffferrari?
<jeffferrari> australian eastern standard time
<Kousotu> ah...
<jeffferrari> man, I wouldn't laugh too much about emergency telephones at the moment......
<slytherin> Anybody having video playing problems with totem on ATI card (Free drivers)?
<Kousotu> and the otherside is AW I take it?
<Kousotu> lol
<jeffferrari> I work in the hilton buliding in the city and I got an psycho email from the facilities manager warning about special APEC summit preparations
<Kousotu> slytherin: I'm having issues with todemon INTEL drivers
<Kousotu> lol
<slytherin> Kousotu: What issue? in my case it doesn't display video. Only audio
<Hobbsee> jeffferrari: you poor soul.
* Hobbsee is further out
<FunnyLookinHat> If you guys are running compiz-fusion (desktop effects stuff) you can install mplayer and use the compiz-fusion video plugin to fix it.
<Kousotu> mine is it completely crashes
<Kousotu> lol
<FunnyLookinHat> oh I can't help that.
<FunnyLookinHat> lol
<Kousotu> hence why I use vlc
<Kousotu> lol
<slytherin> FunnyLookinHat: Not talking about compiz. Just plain video playing
<slytherin> FunnyLookinHat: 'xv' plugin in mplayer is also not working
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh...  no clue.
<jeffferrari> Hobbsee: the police xray scanner is downstairs as of monday I think
<Hobbsee> jeffferrari: urgh
<jeffferrari> Hobbsee: and I have had ASIO/CIA hanging around my building for the last 2 weeks
<Hobbsee> double urgh.
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> ya, that has tosuck
<AnRkey> who does the daily builds for powerpc?
<AnRkey> the image is 704mb
<AnRkey> just just just does not fit on a cd
<DanaG> Hmm, what happened to the nice "symlink" arrow on my icons?
<DanaG> Now it's this huge ugly grey thing.
<AnRkey> DanaG, artwork is not finished yet so don't worry to much
<AnRkey> we can hunt them down if it stays like that. Freaken psycho artits
<AnRkey> :D
<Hobbsee> artwork.  bah humbug.
<DanaG> Everything else is pretty good to me.
<DanaG> s/good to me/good, to me/
<AnRkey> I am in love with gutsy (There, I said it!)
<Pici> Hehe
<AnRkey> I love seeing how it's getting better and better each day
<AnRkey> we just need to get it to make coffee now (would fit the theme too)
<leperkhanz> Anybody wanna help me get midi going?
<AnRkey> and the silence was deafening... :D
<AnRkey> ok going home, later all
<leperkhanz> I like the new log off icon.  little green running dude. lol
<roe> anyone know when cron.daily runs?
<leperkhanz> How can I get Gutsy to have a driver for my viewsonic vx924?
<leperkhanz> vx900 is listed, but that's it.
<leperkhanz> I want to up my hz.
<leperkhanz> the terminal says no AWE device found, how do I solve this?  I'm trying to get midi working
<ooo>  /server -m irc.master-online.org:12000
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@modemcable154.177-130-66.mc.videotron.ca]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Kousotu> I've one that on acident before
<Kousotu> lol
<Kousotu> done*
<Pici> Kousotu: in every channel?
<Kousotu> pici: ok, that I haven't
<Kousotu> lol
<MenZa> Hey---I'm having some probs with my sound card. It was installed and worked with both Feisty and Gutsy, but now I only have a USB unit (my webcam with built-in mic) in my gnome applet alsamixer. What gives?
<MenZa> I'm also getting an error message when attempting to run alsamixer in the terminal: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<djdarkman_> hy, why is it that the gutsy dev version is more unstable then the feisty dev version back then?
<jsomers> I don't have any problems with gutsy being unstable :x
<Arwen> don't know? luck?
<Arwen> it works fine here actually
<TheInfinity> Arwen: your so lucky ... ;)
<djdarkman_> I can`t even install my nvidia driver
<djdarkman_> it gives me a lot of debconf errors
<Arwen> ATI, I have my own problems to worry about :-\
<djdarkman_> I have ATI on this machine
<djdarkman_> works relatively fine with envy installed drivers
<TheInfinity> can someone test something for me? printing www.spiegel.de in firefox via PostScript/default printer?
<tiziano> Good evening, may I burn a dvd-rw with the cd iso image?
<djdarkman_> I mean that Nvidia drivers are relatively easy to install in ubuntu, even in a dev version but in gutsy, I don`t even know whats the problem
<TheInfinity> and - dont have something important open - firefox loops most times
<tiziano> i have a rewritable dvd but no cd, may I burn it with the cd iso image of the gutsy installer?
<djdarkman_> tiziano: you can use that instead of a CD
<Arwen> yes
<tiziano> thank you, take care
<djdarkman_> tiziano: I did it when I didn`t have a CD too
<Arwen> assuming your BIOS can boot DVDs
<tiziano> i have a nice little 1.6 gb dvd
<tiziano> minidvd
<djdarkman_> btw when is the release date of gutsy?
<Arwen> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Pici> djdarkman_: 10/07  since its version 7.10
<jsomers> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<djdarkman_> hmmm I gues than that I`m better off with feisty
<djdarkman_> forgot the version numbering in ubuntu
<TheInfinity> gutsy is alpha. that should give you the information you want? ;)
<djdarkman_> yeah I`ve seen that it`s realy alpha
<TheInfinity> *g*
<TheInfinity> writing bug reports is a nice thing you can do if you have time :)
<djdarkman_> yeah but writing bugs would be much easier if the 60Hz wouldn`t kill my eyes
<TheInfinity> vesa? ;)
<djdarkman_> naaa, I would like to test compiz fusion on a real video card too(nvidia) :)
<djdarkman_> I have a laptop with feisty isntalled(wich I`m using now) and another PC
<TheInfinity> feisty does not run here, so i test gutsy ;)
<djdarkman_> does feisty contain the newest alsa stuff?
<djdarkman_> I think I submitted a bug report about that
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> does anybody know why this error: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=563910 occures?
<yml> Hello, I have a simple question does the follwing 2 scenario are equivalent:
<yml>   * install ubuntu gutsy tribe 4 + apt-get upgrade
<yml>   * install ubuntu gutsy tribe 5
<Arwen> yes
<Arwen> every gutsy is the same gutsy, so you can upgrade between them
<yml> Arwen  ; that is cool, thank you for your answer
<TheInfinity> Arwen: ... if theres no error because of alpha software ;)
<Arwen> :-P
<TheInfinity> i had in tribe2 + lots of updates no dvd, in fresh install of alpha5 i had :D
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> does flash player installation work in gutsy?
<TheInfinity> because i dont have flash in ff and in konqueror ;)
<Arwen> I do, some others were complaining
<yml> I am facing a strange situation where with the live cd my wifi is working fine but when ubuntu is installed it does not.
<jussi01> TheInfinity: yes, flash works
<yml> in fact my main pb is that when I right click on knetworkmanager I do not have the list of wifi networks available
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> and why does flash not work here? ;)
<yml> is this a configuration?
<yml> iwlist eth1 scanning seems to work fine.
<TheInfinity> yml: then its one of the knetwork manager bugs
<TheInfinity> has sometime probs
<TheInfinity> just report it ;)
<Arwen> GAH, my logout icon changed into... A GREEN MAN
<Arwen> wtf
<Great_Briton> a little green man?
<Arwen> yeah
<Great_Briton> then they must be invading.
<Arwen> it just looks weird, Martian GNOME theme >_>
<Great_Briton> heh, martian gnomes.
<Arwen> :-P
<Arwen> <Arwen> /dev/sda5             62579672  61979816    599856 100% /home <-- I'm a noob, but that's not good, right?
<hylje> not at all
<sayanriju> hello
<sayanriju> does kubuntu gutsy also include compiz-fusion by default as in ubuntu gutsy?
<sayanriju> hello
<Lin> hi shirish!
<shirish> Lin: hi, do we know each other?
<Lin> shirish: sure we know.
<shirish> Lin: now I know ;)
<Lin> ok
<shirish> ok, anyway there is a rumor doing the rounds that the next edition is gonna be hardy heron, is this true :P
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> sayanriju: try in #ubuntu-effects
<jussi01> shirish: http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1017
<shirish> jussi01: I saw the same thing on /. ;)
<jussi01> :)
<cavediver> Hi.
<cavediver> Anyone knows if nfs is broken currently in Gutsy ?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> cavediver seems to be working here
<cavediver> Hm ok.
<cavediver> Strange
<cavediver> Do i need both nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server ?
<cavediver> I have portmap up and running I beleive.
<ftoo_on_gutsy> to be honest i'm not sure.. i
<wardancr> Hello, I tried booting with the Kubuntu Tribe 5 CD and I get the following error: [0.61600]  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<wardancr> any idea how to determine what is failing?
<TheInfinity> wardancr: i get almost the same message, but ubuntu boots
<wardancr> No for me it stops afterwards
<TheInfinity> its direct after the boot menue, hmm?
<wardancr> yes
<wardancr> I had to replace my motherboard (same thing as before, asus m2a-vm hdmi), since then I can't boot in my kubuntu 7.04 install, or the kubuntu 7.04 CD or the Tribe 5 CD
<wardancr> but windows is booting fine
<wardancr> I'm guessing they messed up something while replacing the motherboard, but it's hard to find what
<TheInfinity> wardancr: tried alternate cd?
<wardancr> not yet
<wardancr> I also have a gentoo CD and Knoppix CD around here, I'll try those first
<wardancr> be right back
<TheInfinity> okay
<SpudDogg> hey fellas, is gutsy fully usable yet?
<TheInfinity> it is alpha software.
<SpudDogg> i mean are there alot of bugs still?
<TheInfinity> depends on what you want. like the topic says - dont run gutsy unless your are familiar with dpkg ... etc.
<SpudDogg> im not all that familiar with dpkg, but im not afraid to play with it and learn either.
<SpudDogg> are there any major differences in the new gnome that comes in gutsy?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> i've not noticed any but then i dont look vary hard :P
<SpudDogg> what happened to the "control panel" layout that i saw in the version of edgy before it was released?  does anyone remember that?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> Prefs / control panel ? maybe ?
<SpudDogg> nah, i just remember having all the prefs and admin stuff listed like it is now, there was a window that popped up with all the normal stuff there categorized.  it was nice, but actually a little too windows-ish for me.
<SpudDogg> i meant instead of it being listed now, it was in a window categorized
<ftoo_on_gutsy> tbh: i never really played with the desktop till gutsy just played with the server version.. but decided to try gutsy rather then VISTA..
<SpudDogg> good choice ;)
<ftoo_on_gutsy> ubuntu only now... xp if i need it is in a vm machine
* ftoo_on_gutsy is off 4 a smoke ... 
<Trewas> SpudDogg: gnome-control-center (run from a terminal) gives a very windowish control panel, maybe you mean that... I didn't notice if it can be started from the standard menus
<SpudDogg> Trewas: that could be it.  Do you know if that's going to be the standard in gutsy?
<Trewas> SpudDogg: I have no idea, but probably not or it would be used instead of the normal System / Preferences menu structure already
<ftoo_on_gutsy> gnome-control-center shows me same as system/prefs/control center in gutsy
<wardancr> well I was able to boot with the gentoo CD, but I still can't figure out why Feisty or Gutsy won't boot
* ftoo_on_gutsy thinks i should read what folks type before i open my mouth..."(22:22:01) Trewas: SpudDogg: I have no idea, but probably not or it would be used instead of the normal System / Preferences menu structure already"
<SpudDogg> ftoo_on_gutsy: i have to admit i use windows too, but only for converting my movies to avi.  all the programs i found for linux are extremely sub-par
<Arwen> heh, no AVI Synth for Lunix? :-P
<titeuf_87> is it possible to install Gutsy's kernel on Edgy without installing the rest of Gutsy? I need this kernel version as this one works with my audio card and the one from Edgy doesn't
<Arwen> yes. kind of.
<Arwen> if you need a newer kernel, it would probably be better to compile a stock one though
<terlmann> ok , can anyone help me reroute packets on a local ethernet ipv4 subnet (192.*.*.*) to go to from another machine on my subnet to me and then though me on out ?
<terlmann> I want to examine some packets
<terlmann> using gutsy latest
<titeuf_87> one from kernel.org? And if so, is it possible to use ubuntu's config for it so I don't have to go through all make menuconfig and such?
<unique> im downloading Gutsy Gibbon now....
<unique> what is the prefer gui gnome or kde?
<titeuf_87> unique, ubuntu uses gnome by default
<unique> is there anyway i can upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon through the console?
<terlmann> yea
<terlmann> use /apt/sources.list
<terlmann> or .lst
<terlmann> not certain
<terlmann> I edited it only 2 days ago ;-D
<unique> ?
<Dannilion> it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<terlmann> Dannilion : wanna see my list ?
<terlmann> let me show you it. let me show you.
<Dannilion> erm, you just have to change all the feisty bits to gutsy, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chrisjs169> I had accidentally installed hl1440lpr (package from Brothers site for printer) and it didn't fully install, requiring that lpd be installed, except that lpd requires ubuntu-desktop to be removed.  since I don't need hl1440lpr or lpd, is it possible to force remove hl1440lpr?
<unique> what is preferred 64bit os or 32
<terlmann> 32 for me
<terlmann> depends on the hardware and whether you want flash
<terlmann> macromedia flash
<terlmann> in firefox
<terlmann> on 64bit it doesnt work quite right
<unique> ok so if you have a 64 bit processor u would want 32 os version for better stability
<terlmann> perhaps
<terlmann> yes for now
<unique> ok
<terlmann> 64bit can wait a few years :-)
<unique> what do i have to do to get wireless support in gutsy?
<Dannilion> nothing if it's an intel card
<Dannilion> it just works then :p
<terlmann> other wise you can google broadcom howto ubuntu or atheros ubuntu howto
<terlmann> atheros and broadcom
<terlmann> those are the major chipsets
<unique> its a wireless router
<terlmann> in your pc ?
<unique> yhea
<Dannilion> that is odd
<terlmann> like a router pci card ?
<unique> no
<terlmann> whats the name ?
<unique> stand alone
<terlmann> if its stand alone, how does it connect to your pc ?
<unique> its a belkin
<unique> almost like a linksys
<terlmann> if its seperate no drivers because it's not part of your pc
<terlmann> how do you connect to the internet then ?
<unique> cable
<terlmann> ethernet you mean ?
<unique> in windows i was required to get drivers
<unique> yhea
<terlmann> ethernet works fine in ubutnu
<terlmann> I use it
<terlmann> let me guess... Via Rhine ?
<unique> +65t
<unique> so what are some of the changes in gutsy?
<jussi01> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<unique> oh can i load a iso to a usb thumb drive and install gutsy that way?
<DanaG> Argh, when I'm dragging things, my mouse will sometimes drift even when I hold my finger still.
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-01
<jussi01> hmmm, kde4 still sucks
<SeveredCross> Anyone else get no sound out of gstreamer?
<arkygeek> hihi
<arkygeek> well, my laptop is complaining about gutsy...  after trying a suspend, i can no longer even boot to X
<arkygeek> I am currently trying a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rvalles> arkygeek: had a similar problem with a non-laptop... I tried to suspend it and it wouldn't work, even after powering it down by pressing power button 4 seconds
<rvalles> arkygeek: power supply switch off/on fixed it.
<ubuntu_> Can anyone help with the post I just made http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3288781#post3288781
<nosebleed> Hi folks, I'm using Gutsy... I'm using the nVidia CK804 ethernet card with the forcedeth module.... and my connection is very slow.... sometimes less than 10K/s
<nosebleed> is there a bug? Is that the right module for that card?
<nosebleed> Usually my connection is around 450K/s
<lavigne> looking for help with Gutsy and it hijacking a second drive as dm-0 anyone have any hints.
<lavigne> ?
<rjc21> hi all. when i login to gutsy i get a gnome-settings-daemon error. any ideas why?
<graft> hey, how do i tell what X version i'm running?
<rjc21> graft: Xorg -version seems to work
<graft> that tells me 1.3.0
<graft> shouldn't it be like, 7.1.something?
<kousotu> can someonewalk me through ndiswrapping Atheros AG5007EG wifi card?
<graft> actually my problem is fglrx is complaining that the Xorg version is not > 7.1.0.0
<graft> but apparently my version is actually 1.3.0??
<lavigne> the fix for the dm error is to exclude the disks in the evms config in /etc/evms.conf and reboot
<rjc21> try dpkg -s xserver-xorg
<lavigne> graft are you build the fglrx driver yourself?
<graft> lavigne: hells, no
<graft> lavigne: using the one in the repository
<mr-russ> If I have a bug in 7.10 that's reported upstream, but not in launchpad, should I report it in launchpad.  Or what is best to do?
<arooni> ucan anyone help me fix my sound problem in gutsy?
<mr-russ> depends on your problem
<kousotu> arooni: when did it happen>
<kousotu> after updating?
<kousotu> can someone help me with wifiradar?
<arooni> kousotu, yes exactly!
<arooni> i have a t61 with intel hda sound card..... and i installed alsa drivers from source, then modprobed intel_snd_hda .... then it worked!!!  later, i ran a sudo apt-get update
<arooni> then it stopped working
<kousotu> arooni: it's a bug, report it
<arooni> kousotu, where do i do that
<arooni> kousotu, and is there a way of fixing it?
<kousotu> arooni: none that
<kousotu> i've tried
<kousotu> ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<arooni> oh noes
<hydrogen> has knetworkmanager been replaced in gutsy by something else new?
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> network-manager-kde
<hydrogen> :)
<contrast83> Thank god they finally took the purple out of the default color scheme.
<contrast83> They should make launchpad.net the default homepage in Firefox/Konqueror for the test releases of *Ubuntu.
<unique> when the final version of 7.10 comes out will i need to do a complete reinstall or can i just upgrade
<contrast83> just upgrade
<unique> im running build 5
<unique> ok
<unique> and how do i find out the version i am running just to double check
<contrast83> I upgrade compulsively when I'm running test releases, i.e., 2-3 times/day. That might be overkill though. Heh
<contrast83> unique: What do you mean?
<unique> i want to make sure im running 7.10 ....every thing looks the same
<rockets> Anybody using the gutsy thunderbird 2?
<unique> when i go into fire fox it says Welcome to Ubuntu 7.04, Feisty Fawn!
<contrast83> unique: The pre-release versions they put out .iso's for are just milestone releases. There's no difference between installing tribe 1 and updating when tribe 5 comes out as opposed to just installing straight from the tribe 5 cd.
<contrast83> unique: Erm... $ cat sources.list
<snax> hello there
<contrast83> unique: I'm sure there's a better way than that, but I'm not aware of it.
<snax> is anyone running gnome-main-menu in gutsy?
<snax> aka slab
<unique> i get command not found
<contrast83> umm... wow. o_O
<unique> sorry im still really new at this
<contrast83> no problem... jumping in deep waters to learn how to swim?
<contrast83> You read the channel topic, right? :-)
<unique> that is located where?
<contrast83> It should be the first message when you came in this room.
<Toma-> 'cat /etc/issue
<Toma-> '
<Toma-> to see your release version
<contrast83> ahh. Thanks, Toma-. I was used to just seeing it in kcontrol, but it appears that functionality's either been removed or just isn't working atm.
<Toma-> np
<unique> ok i try both lines and they both bring back no such file or director
<unique> y
<arooni> does anyone have the t61 with built in camera?  if so, have you gotten the built in monitor working?
<arooni> i mean bulit in camera
<Toma-> well you might not be using ubuntu then. or linux for that matter
<Toma-> because 'cat' is part of the basic commands
<contrast83> either that or things are seriously screwed.
<contrast83> unique: Any particular reason you wanted to use Gutsy over Feisty?
<unique> i want to learn something new
<unique> i type cat and then i am prompted to unlimited text entry
<contrast83> unique: copy and paste this (no quotes) "cat /etc/issue" and hit Enter
<contrast83> unique: you'll need to hit Ctrl+C first if you haven't already cleared out of the last time you ran cat without an argument (the file you want cat to display the contents of in this case)
<unique> yhea i get no such file or directory
<unique> did
<unique> same issue
<contrast83> unique: you aren't running from a live cd are you?
<Toma-> live cd has issue aswell, iirc
<contrast83> you mean the command should work there regardless?
<unique> uh cd is still in drive but i almost positive that i booted from hd
<unique> let me reboot be back in a moment
* Toma- hides while theres still time
<contrast83> lol
<contrast83> "yeah, i don't know how to drive, but i think i should start out with an 18-wheeler."
<contrast83> unique: What's the verdict?
<unique> was it "cat/etc/list"
<contrast83> cat /etc/issue (note the space between cat and /etc)
<contrast83> unique: how long have you been using linux?
<unique> 2 days
<unique> Ubuntu gutsy (development branch) \n \l
<contrast83> unique: yeah, you're using gutsy. honestly though, you really shouldn't be. :-\
<DanaG> Unstable distros are not good for first-timers -- too much risk of breakage, and without experience, you may not know how to fix things.
<snax> ok
<snax> can anyone confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-main-menu/+bug/136515
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136515 in gnome-main-menu "Tooltips do not disappear" [Undecided,New] 
<kousotu> DanaG: idk about that. I'm runinggutsy, and I'm a first-timer
<kousotu> the newer hardware isn't supported wil on fiesty
<kousotu> well*
<contrast83> unique: i respect your eagerness to learn, but there's plenty to learn in stable releases. i was using linux about 8 months before i tried a test release, and i learned tons in those 8 months.
<kousotu> snax: can you,in a nutshell describe the bug?
<unique> yhea but whats the worst i can do if i dont have any valuable documentation created... have to reformat and reinstall...
<snax> when you select a favorite application from the slab menu, a tooltip appears and doesn't go away by itself
<snax> even if you click the launcher before the tooltip appears, it will *still* appear after the menu has already been closed
<snax> you have to click it to get rid of it
<contrast83> unique: right. and the time you spend reformatting and reinstalling is taking away from the time you could be spending to learn new stuff.
<kousotu> snax: unds like that windos glitch that pises me off
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> sounds*
<kousotu> (refering to Windows XP)
<unique> ok... is there no easy way to downgrade?
<snax> it's really annoying because I like the slab menu
<contrast83> unique: right. just download the feisty cd and install from that. i don't think it's even possible to downgrade.
<kousotu> snax: never heard of/ used it
<snax> sudo aptitude install gnome-main-menu
<contrast83> unique: how big is your hard drive?
<kousotu> unique: are you rnning only ubuntu?
<snax> killall gnome-panel
<snax> add it to your panel
<contrast83> kousotu: yeah, he's only been using linux for 2 days.
<contrast83> or did you mean is he dual-booting w/ windows?
<kousotu> contrast83: that's not what I asked
<kousotu> the 2nd bit
<contrast83> my fault
<unique> i have a 320gb that is not hooked up it has vista on it... the drive that i have ubuntu on is a 80 gig
<kousotu> but again, doesn't HAVE tobe windows
<kousotu> you're better off running Gtsy imo
<contrast83> unique: you know you can have both drives hooked up and pick whether you want to boot into ubuntu or windows when you turn the computer on, right?
<unique> yhea but its ntfs and i wasent sure how the partion would handle
<kousotu> unique: what is our computer make and model?
<bullgard4> I want to stay for a while with my 2.6.20-16-generic kernel yet but I'd like to test if the 2.6.22 kernel supports resume from suspend-to-disk better. I am not versed with kernel building. Is it safe to copy /cdrom0/pool/main/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-9.25_i386.deb to /usr/src in order to install a 2.6.22 kernel on trial?
<kousotu> unique: the partion will handle fine, I have complete control ove both my linux and Window partions, o either os
<unique> msi kn8 neo v2.0 mobo ... sempron 2800 processor
<contrast83> unique: linux can read ntfs fine. if you want to be able to write to the vista drive though, you'll need to install a couple things ($ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config) iirc
<kousotu> unique: self-built?
<unique> yhea
<kousotu> ah.
<kousotu> a 2.8ghz?
<kousotu> hat's gotta be nice
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> that*
<unique> im soon ready for the socket f but not enuf driver support
<contrast83> semprons aren't dual-core, right?
<kousotu> no, turons are
<unique> yhea its the only make of sempron that is 64x
<kousotu> what's the difference?
<contrast83> unique: if you insist on running gutsy, i'd recommend manually setting up the partitions next time you reinstall and setting seperate ones for /home and /
<unique> nothing becuse im running 32bit os
<kousotu> lol
<contrast83> unique: that way your settings and stuff will be left in tact when you reinstall again (just don't format the /home partition when you reinstall)
<kousotu> unique: do you want me to send you my ext3 driver for windows?
<kousotu> then if something bad happens youcan move the impornt stuff
<kousotu> important*
<contrast83> kousotu: he wouldn't even need to do that if he sets seperate partitions though, right?
<kousotu> contrast83: Ihave an ext3 driver, it' my failsafe
<kousotu> it's*
<unique> sure
<contrast83> kousotu: won't the permissions get borked when you move them to a windows partition, or does this driver keep them proper?
<kousotu> you should be able to unstall it on vista, but I'm not sure
<contrast83> kousotu: are you using it on xp?
<kousotu> ye
<kousotu> yes*
<kousotu> and as longas you leave theformatting of linuxalone, it will too
<d4rkmonkey> hey, any known issues with gutsy having to do with touchpads randomly stopping working?
<kousotu> itjust attaches a drive letter to it
<d4rkmonkey> because my mouse just stopped working recently...
<d4rkmonkey> and then I restarted, it worked for 5 minutes then stopped again
<kousotu> so instrad of / it would be X:/
<kousotu> so instrad of / it would be X:\
<contrast83> call me paranoid, but if i were dual-booting, i wouldn't even want my linux partition visible to windows. i'd be worried a virus might somehow attack it.
<d4rkmonkey> I tried restarting X
<d4rkmonkey> and restarting my comp only worked momentarily.
<kousotu> contrast83: that's impssible
<kousotu> no windows virus can run on an ext3 partion
<contrast83> kousotu: it wouldn't be running on ext3, it'd be running on ntfs (i.e., when you're in windows)
<kousotu> er... this would be the /home folder on windows: x:\/home
<d4rkmonkey> kousotu errm what if it ran from the NTFS partition, and you had windows configured tobe able to read/write EXT3?
<unique> d4kmonkey is it battery operated?
<contrast83> exactly
<d4rkmonkey> unique nope.
<d4rkmonkey> unique touchpad on my laptop...
<contrast83> d4rkmonkey: did you try reinstalling the synaptic module?
<kousotu> my windows CN read and write to ext3
<d4rkmonkey> contrast83 I never installed any specific module for it. It worked up until recently.
<kousotu> but no virus can infet a linux partion, while running on linux, so the infection would be al too obvious
<unique> what about Ext4 any better?
<contrast83> d4rkmonkey: *maybe* try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfree86-driver-synaptics
<kousotu> never heard of ext4
<contrast83> kousotu: you're missing our point
<kousotu> oh.. sory, gon sidetracked unique
<kousotu> contrast83: explain it then
<contrast83> the virus is running *while* you're in windows. it looks at all the mounted partitions and rapes them. not possible?
<unique> The ext4 filesystem can support volumes with sizes up to 1 exabyte....
<contrast83> exabyte = 1,000 terabytes?
<contrast83> or is that petabyte?
<unique> 1 exabyte.... who in the world
<holzmodem> hi, have some problems with my radeon card. every time i will activate "AGPfastwrite" for better performance, the whole notebook freezes with white screen, only pushing power button works (ati radeon 9700 mob. + open driver) under feisty it worked fine
<contrast83> holzmodem: i know this doesn't solve your problem, but just fyi, instead of using the power button, *slowly* type RSEIUB while holding holding Alt+SysRq
<contrast83> holzmodem: that will ensure your filesystem doesn't get corrupted
<contrast83> Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring
<kousotu> how to you run checks on the file system?
<unique> ok thanks
<holzmodem> contrast83: thx for the hint
<bullgard4> contrast83: exa = Trillion (10^18).
<contrast83> np
<contrast83> bullgard4: thx
<bullgard4> contrast83: peta = 10^15
<kousotu> contrast83: it would be able to hit NTFS, but I doubt it couldhit the ext3 because the firus is not coded as windows, but dos
<contrast83> ok. i guess that makes sense.
<kousotu> or some subline of dos anyway..
<kousotu> do and such can't writeto ext3, windows, with the driver can though
<bullgard4> I want to stay for a while with my 2.6.20-16-generic kernel yet but I'd like to test if the 2.6.22 kernel supports resume from suspend-to-disk better. I am not versed with kernel building. Is it safe to copy (from a Gutsy Tribe 4 CD) /cdrom0/pool/main/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-9.25_i386.deb to /usr/src in order to install a 2.6.22 kernel on trial?
<xtknight> bullgard4, you are copying libc but that is about it ?
<xtknight> pretty sure gutsy has better suspend-to-disk though
<bullgard4> xtknight: I do not understand your English "but that is about it" not very well. My intention is to copy a 2.6.22 kernel to my file hierarchy.
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok, in other words "all you are copying is libc", but not the kernel?
<xtknight> bullgard4,  you will want linux-image.  but you shouldn't need to copy libc
<bullgard4> xtknight: Where is the kernel to be found on the Gutsy Tribe 4 CD?
<xtknight> bullgard4, you can download gutsy kernels here http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<xtknight> but i have no idea what will happen
<contrast83> good chatting, everyone. gotta go. g'nite
<bullgard4> xtknight: Gnome Search Tool does not find 'linux-image' on my Gutsy Tribe 4 CD. Are you sure about the 'linux-image' identifier?
<xtknight> bullgard4, should be correct
<xtknight> bullgard4, the cd has the packages in a slightly different manner, not sure
<xtknight> i know linux-image is the kernel, for certain
<mike> I am a Vista 64bit Ultimate user, and I would like to transfer over to linux, but so far in 7.04 64bit and 32 dont mesh.
<mike> What is the outlook for the next reelase?
<Toma-> tbh, 64bit is a total waste of effort right now
<nickrud> xtknight, bullgard4 it's linux-image-generic
<mike> Is linux 64bit only for deveolopers?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Gnome Search Tool does not find 'linux-image-generic' on my Gutsy Tribe 4 CD. What directory contains the 'linux-image-generic' file?
<nickrud> bullgard4, it may not be on the cd; it may only be available over the net. on the cd it'd be linux-image-2.6.22-10-generic
<nickrud> bullgard4, you'd need linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic also; it's also a dependency of linux-image-generic
<nickrud> bullgard4, to clarify a bit ;) the two ones with numbers are the current kernel release; if you have linux-image-generic installed, when a new numbered kernel comes out, you'll get it automatically; if you don't, your kernel won't upgrade automatically
<bullgard4> nickrud: I cannot find files on my Gutsy Tribe 4 CD-ROM which have the identifiers you mentioned. In what directory are they stored?
<nickrud> bullgard4, a sec, I have to plug in my external to see those iso's
<lastent> how can I upgrade to the beta release?
<nickrud> bullgard4, pool/main/l/linux-meta
* nickrud hugs his last 1.2 gtk app
<xtknight> !upgrade | lastent
<ubotu> lastent: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bullgard4> nickrud: .../pool/manin/l/includes only the following 4 directories: linux-atm, linux-source-2.6.22, linux-wlan-ng, localechooser.
<nickrud> bullgard4, hm, let me recommend my last gtk1.2 app: gnome-find - it simplifies the find command
<unique> ok i went to the restricted drivers, then enabled the nvidia accelerated graphics driver when i restart all i get is a blue screen... i think the reslotuion is set to high any ideas how to fix this
<nickrud> bullgard4, I don't have tribe4 and was assuming the layouts hadn't changed
<lastent> xtknight, but who can i upgrade to a beta relase?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Is your CD newer or older?
<nickrud> bullgard4, older
<xtknight> lastent, -d switch on update-manager for devel
<xtknight> lastent, "gksu update-manager -d -c"
<unique> '*resolution
<hydrogen> unique: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg iirc
<lastent> xtknight, I get this error warning: could not initiate dbus
<xtknight> lastent, doesn't sound too good to me.  you may want to reboot.  maybe you got in recovery mode somehow?
<bullgard4> nickrud: afk 7 min
<unique> ok ty
<Dvrmaster> okay... reffered from the -1 that i should come here for my xserver problem
<kousotu> -1? now that's a new one by me
<MYTHBUNTU> the regular ubuntu channel
<MYTHBUNTU> since this is plus 2
<MYTHBUNTU> 1*
<kousotu> then it would be 0
<kousotu> lol
<keram> hey
<bullgard4> nickrud: I have not installed gnome-find. I am using Gnome Search Tool. Why do you recommend me to use gnome-find in addition?
<keram> i have ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed but i want the xubuntu startup loader bar thing to show up and not the kubuntu loading bar to show
<nickrud> bullgard4, it uses the find command as a backend; it's a lot more versatile
<keram> how can i do that?
<nickrud> !usplash | keram
<ubotu> keram: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bullgard4> nickrud: So I will install it.
<keram> nickrud, thanks
<nickrud> bullgard4, it's old, old, old, but nothing replaces it yet
<MYTHBUNTU> gdm wont restart
<MYTHBUNTU> it just flashes blue and says it isnt configured right
<bullgard4> nickrud: I have got a problem: "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-find; Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)  serial 14858 error_code 8 request_code 62 minor_code 0". What's that? I probably need to reboot.
<nickrud> bullgard4, wow, that's really odd.
<bullgard4> nickrud: So I'm going to reboot. This will take a few minutes.
<bullgard4> nickrud: I rebooted. If I am looking for 'image' in /media/cdrom, gnome-find will find nothing. If I am looking for the same in /media/cdrom0, gnome-find will crash with the same error message as before. So it will take me some time to become acquainted with this tool. apropos gnome-find will find nothing!
<nickrud> bullgard4, man find. It has the same options
<nickrud> bullgard4, look for linux
<bullgard4> 'apropos linux' does not mention gnome-find.
<bullgard4> Gnome Search Tool will find 4 hits: broken-image.gif, gopher-image.gif, loading-image.gif, images.
<bullgard4> This will find 'find /media/cdrom0 -iname '*image*' 2>/dev/null' also.
<nickrud> bullgard4, I meant search for linux; you gotta have some kind of kernel there :)
<bullgard4> nickrud: I've got 13 hits. The largest hit is linux-libc-dev_2.6.22-9.25_i386.deb
<nickrud> that's not it, it's some kernel headers for compiling
<bullgard4> nickrud: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14393/ Which one is it?
<nickrud> bullgard4, none of them. That makes absolutely no sense.
<bullgard4> So another find strategy is needed.
<nickrud> bullgard4, http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14395/ that's your search on mine
<bullgard4> nickrud: That looks much more promising. But I checked my CD. It is all right.
<mlpug>  what is the date/time in that "uname -a" outputs? start or completion of kernel compilation time or what?
<bullgard4> mlpug: It is the time of the kernel compilation.
<mlpug> bullgard4, okay. that makes sense. i have multiple kernels and do not know anymore which one is what. I guess its closer to the start of the compilation rather than completion of compilation. do you happen to know this detail?
<bullgard4> mlpug: No.
<SeveredCross> Compiz Fusion FTW.
<SeveredCross> On ATI too.
<SeveredCross> It just uses hella CPU, but that's expected.
<databuddy> considering its ati :P
<databuddy> what ati card?
<SeveredCross> Mobility Radeon X1400.
<SeveredCross> Which means fglrx, not the open-source radeon driver.
<SeveredCross> If it was the open-source radeon driver, I don't think I would have as many issues.
<SeveredCross> But Compiz Fusion works, as does Emerald. Video playback works, etc.
<databuddy> kewl
<databuddy> congrats then ^^
<mlpug> i have x1300 and could not get it running
<mlpug> i did not try too hard yet thou
<mlpug> just put fglrx and appearance enable -> some error
<SeveredCross> Yeah, you have to run Xgl and not X.
<kousotu> anyone knowa good MUD client that can be used standalone?
<SeveredCross> Here's to hoping that someday the opensource driver will work and we won't have to deal with this.
<mlpug> SeveredCross, where are the instructions to do the xgl part?
<SeveredCross> Install xserver-xgl
<SeveredCross> Make a script in /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
<SeveredCross> And put what's in this pastebin in it:
<SeveredCross> http://www.pastebin.ca/677671
<SeveredCross> Then make a file in /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
<SeveredCross> And put this in it:
<SeveredCross> http://www.pastebin.ca/677672
<SeveredCross> Make sure to chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/startxgl.sh
<SeveredCross> And make sure you have Composite turnd off in xorg.conf
<SeveredCross> Add
<SeveredCross> Section "Extensions"
<SeveredCross> Option "Composite" "0"
<SeveredCross> EndSection
<SeveredCross> Restart X, choose the Xgl session and you should be greeted with Compiz
<SeveredCross> It takes some screwing around to get the cube and everything working right.
<SeveredCross> Expo should work, just pull your mouse into the top left corner.
<SeveredCross> Top right corner should be the Mac OS show thing where all your windows fly into the screen and you see all of them everywhere.
<SeveredCross> Err all of them at once.
<kousotu> anyone knowa good MUD client that can be used standalone?
<SeveredCross> Anyone had any issues with GStreamer being totally borked?
<SeveredCross> Banshee and Rhythmbox won't play anything.
<SeveredCross> Hmm, let's try AmaroK.
<SeveredCross> AmaroK works, but KDE software is very broken...It all has to run as root or else it doesn't work.
<Adlai_> I just installed amd64 gutsy and updated, and now X won't start
<Adlai_> It gives me the following 'backtrace':
<Adlai_> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 260: dl_open_worker: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args->nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<Infecto> hi, is anybody here? :)
<mewt> Hi I'm trying to use update manager to upgrade to gutsy..prob is, it's halting in one of the repos saying MD5 sum mismatch
<mewt> anyone getting the same ?
<mewt> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch
<mewt> that's the old feisty repos either way :S
<Infecto> hi
<Infecto> i write bad script and remove half of my system  :)
<Infecto> i dont have any deb manager and even mc :)
<Infecto> can some one have ide how to repair it?
<Infecto> i think i will mount and chroot it
<Infecto> hmmm
<mewt> bump ?
<Ahadiel> Night guys
<Infecto> kk
<Infecto> can some one tell me how in aptitude mark all packages wchich one are installed?
<Asad2005> Is there away to revert to old synaptic gui, i dont seems to find out why it doesnot find several apps while universe and multiverse are enabled
<Amaranth> old synaptic GUI?
<Amaranth> synaptic hasn't changed
<Amaranth> you're probably using gnome-app-install
<Amaranth> System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<Asad2005> the GUI looks different in gusty yes
<stefg> !info gcc gutsy
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-8ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Asad2005> Amaranth, try searching hddtemp or computertemp in synaptic you will see no result but apt-cache finds it ok
<Amaranth> Asad2005: it doesn't look different
<Amaranth> Asad2005: and i can find those in synaptic just fine
<Amaranth> Asad2005: like i said, it sounds like you're looking at gnome-app-install
<Asad2005> Amaranth, Then why it doesnt find some apps while apt finds them well
<Amaranth> Asad2005: You are not using synaptic.
<Amaranth> Asad2005: Does the left side of the window you think is synaptic have a list of the categories in your Applications menu?
<Asad2005> Amaranth, letme recheck
<Asad2005> Amaranth, Yes you are right many thanks
<stefg> Can someone enlighten me what service is responsible for getting gnomes session together? For educational purposes i've installed gutsy server to start with and add packages manually (no meta-packages). i've got gdm, metacity and gnome-settings-daemon, but metacity doesn't autostart when logging in (have to manually start from term to get window decorations). Where to look?
<Amaranth> stefg: gnome-session
<stefg> aarrghhh.... of course... would certainly help to install that :-)
<stefg> but that's the point... learn what does what
<Tomcat_> stefg: Install lfs then? :)
<stefg> Tomcat_: did that some time ago... so the basics are clear to me, but i specifically want to examine gutsys gut
<Tomcat_> Oh, alright. :)
<Infecto> Can't locate Debconf/Db.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/share/debconf/frontend line 6.
<Infecto> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/share/debconf/frontend line 6.
<Infecto> can some one help me, or provide this file?
<awen> is xserver-xgl necessary; or is it possible to turn off Xgl?
<awen> when I try to open the monitor and display in system settings on gutsy it claims to be missing libpython2.5.so
<awen> happened after upgrading today... anybody else having this problem? or how to debug or fix?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> awen try to install the missing file
<Amaranth> err, the missing file is a fundamental library of a fundamental part of ubuntu
<Amaranth> i hope it's just a linker error :P
<awen> i've just tried reinstalling the python2.5 package
<awen> but no luck
<Amaranth> are you talking about "Screens and Graphics"?
<awen> it's in the monitor & display (i'm running kubuntu, forgot to say that before)
<Amaranth> oh, no fscking clue :P
<awen> the last dpkg-run: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/35911/
<Stormx2> FFS
<Stormx2> font chooser is still not in my menu
<Stormx2> and my fonts have just shrunk
<awen> ftoo_on_gutsy: how to see which package the file is in?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> You can use the command with the syntax 'dlocate <filename>' might help (i googled it)
<ftoo_on_gutsy> dpkg -S dpkg -S libpython2.5.so but u might need to pipe the output to a file
<ftoo_on_gutsy> dpkg -S libpython2.5.so .. even
<ftoo_on_gutsy> awen: both answers i google....
<awen> tried searching, but it seems i wasn't that lucky with google this time
<awen> python2.5: /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1
<awen> python2.5: /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0
<ftoo_on_gutsy> no .so?
<Infecto> apt is giving me Can't locate Binfmt/Lib.pm
<awen> ftoo_on_gutsy: no
<ftoo_on_gutsy> try cp /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1 /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so    ... thhis might work
<awen> installing python2.5-dev gives me an .so
<ftoo_on_gutsy> /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1 /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1.0 are probs ya backup after you re-installed
<ftoo_on_gutsy> no probs def are ...
<awen> ftoo_on_gutsy: seems that installing python2.5-dev fixes it
* ftoo_on_gutsy is def no expert so if i fuck it up dont blame me :P
<ftoo_on_gutsy> awen glas to here it :)
<ftoo_on_gutsy> glas=glad
<awen> seems that python2.5-dev needs to be installed in order for the monitor & display to work... isn't that a dependency problem then, that should be filed as a bug?
<ftoo_on_gutsy> awen file it and c m8
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Infecto> its only my problem? or cdrecord package dont contain binary?
<Infecto> yep :) its symlink sry
<PiNE> hello!  i have been attempting to load gutsy on my notebook (thinkpad t61) .  i read over glitches and suggestions at thinkwiki but what happened to me hasn't been listed.  the live cd hangs at a blank screen after loading.  everything seems to load fine but instead of going to the desktop i get a black screen.
<PiNE> has anyone else experienced this... any suggestions?
<hylje> try using the alternate installer
<nosrednaekim> try safe graphics?
<PiNE> both great ideas (and i am ashamed to say that i didn't try the same graphics mode)
<PiNE> most documentation seems to say that as of tribe 5 it should load without a hitch... no one has heard anything ot the contrary?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<PiNE> i'm off to try it again... i'll be back either way but hopefully it will be with good news!
<PiNE> bye.
<mewt> hi, I just upgraded to gutsy and I have some queries, anybody can help ?
<nosrednaekim> go ahead
<mewt> so, In feisty I had compiz fusion installed using trevinos repos,
<mewt> however during upgrade i saw it removed emerald for me
<nosrednaekim> mewt: and in gutsy its in the main repositories
<nosrednaekim> reinstall it
<mewt> so im without borders now..also i know that compiz fusion is installed by default
<mewt> should i remove the native compiz fusion beforeinstalling trevinos ?
<mewt> (if he has for gutsy :p)
<bdgraue> i also have no windowdecoration in gutsy, and some other guys too
<mewt> i tried enabling compiz (the one from visual preferences
<mewt> but still no decorations
<bdgraue> and there is no emerald-theme package in the repos
<mewt> also no cube etc
<mewt> i installed emerald
<mewt> from the repos
<mewt> and in my sources.list
<mewt> there are only official gutsy repos as yet
<mewt> so it is in repos
<bdgraue> emerald, yes, but not emerald-themes
<mewt> ye ur right, it only installed emerald and libemeraldgtk something
<mewt> yey gimp updated to 2.3!! :p
<mewt> bdgraue, so ur like me without window borders ?
<bdgraue> ?
<bdgraue> i have no wondow decorations too
<bdgraue> window
<mewt> mmm
<mewt> 1 thing im happy about is that nvidia-glx-new now works for me, before i had to compile the drivers myself
<IntuitiveNipple> Are you guys referring to Compiz?
<mewt> ye
* penguin42 feels the need to see the running man run accross the panel
<Infecto> hi can some one tell me how to remove all not nececeary packages, i mean x system kde, and all others, i need clean kernel and dpkg tools, aptutude, i need reinstall all packages
<TheInfinity> remove kubuntu desktop and make autoclean after it
<IntuitiveNipple> If you have the compizconfig-settings-manager installed, I found that enabling Window Decorations solved the issue I was seeing
<TheInfinity> if you need a clean kernel without any config probs -> complete reinstall
<mewt> IntuitiveNipple, i just did an apt-get remove compiz* to remove all the compiz stuff since i had trevinos stuff installed before upgrade and read that they dont upgrade cleanly
<mewt> cripe, trackerd is some new beagle thing ?
<dick-richardson> I'm not seeing strigi in my applications menu since tribe 5 was released...is there something I need to do?
<IntuitiveNipple> mewt: Yeah, I had to do that several times to perfect the method and understand the issues between 'desktop effects', Amaranth's Compiz, and other repositories
<mewt> mm getting problems installing, broken dependencies :d
<mewt> IntuitiveNipple, which ones are you using ? official from repos ? or a third party ?
<bdgraue> here ist what i get if i run fusion-icon and switch to compiz  and between kde-window.decorator and emerald
<bdgraue> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14412/
<mewt> bdgraue, what compiz are you using tho ?
<bdgraue> official
<IntuitiveNipple> For Gutsy, those installed by default only. It's too unstable to use for work, so I'm on feisty with Amaranth's launchpad repo version
<mewt> an aside, since feisty i had 1 update that was always held back, it's usbmgr
<mewt> it's still being held back in gutsy
<mewt> any idea why ?
<IntuitiveNipple> not sure about that, haven't noticed it
<mewt> sweet, compiz fusion running it seems, still with old metacity decorations tho
<mikl> Isn't there a guide to creating tracebacks somewhere?
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: Using dbg you mean?
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: eeh, I don't know - I just wanted to help fix a bug :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: show me the bug; I'll see if I know which technique you want :)
<MenZa> Man, the new icons for the games are pretty. <3
<mewt> MenZa, they are, really much more colourful and all
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: There's not much to it - Thunderbird segfaults on opening e-mails :)
<bur[n] er> tbird doesn't segfault here
<mlpug> is help.ubuntu.com/community/binarydriverhowto/ATI valid for gutsy or only feisty and older?
<mikl> hmm, I wonder if...
<mikl> ohwell, that was an easy fix...
<MenZa> mewt: yeah :)
<MenZa> mewt: Just re-installed my system. Had some alsa problems. Was greated with wonderful new icons for Gimp and the games.
<mewt> anybody, what are you using to configure compiz at all ?
<mewt> i upgraded from fesity
<MenZa> I always do clean installs.
<mewt> no probs till now, small clash with nvidia drivers, since i was on manual install, now on nvidia-glx-new
<mewt> and now some probs with compiz/emerald
<mewt> AND! i see now that i lost my wireless card
<mewt> :)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> I have a bunch of issues with dhcp
<mewt> which is strange since the card is a ralink chipset card
<mewt> mmm i seem to not be getting automatic dhcp leases before i go into gdm
<MenZa> mine's more severe
<mewt> once in gui it leases automatically
<MenZa> I don't get it automatically, I have to run dhclient eth0, and it loses it after a while
<MenZa> >:/
<MenZa> And then I can't reactivate it
<MenZa> == reboot necessary
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: make sure "gdb" is installed, then start thunderbird from gdb using "gdb thunderbird" - when thunderbird crashes give gdb the command "bt" to get a backtrace
<mewt> i had a similar prob in feisty, If i leave the pc idle for some time, network manager used to cut me off
<mewt> all i had to do was reselect wired and it would get a connection agian..strange
* penguin42 notes he has a bunch of bugs that have come back from early feisty
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: ok, thank you
<mewt> *cries for all the compiz settings were lost*
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: I've posted those instructions to the bug report too
<IntuitiveNipple> mewt: That's not crying, it's the rain from the water effects :)
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: Well, I found out that it was due to the fact that I had Enigmail installed without having GPG :)
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: so you can mark that as invalid - I can't figure out how to do it :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: Why not post that to the bug, so others that have the same issue know how it is solved?
<mewt> IntuitiveNipple, ye lol, altho i can't seem to find the option were to put emerald as my wm and i seem to have a piece of toast floating instead of a cube since i only got 2 faces
<IntuitiveNipple> (I remember having that happen to me a long time ago, too!)
<IntuitiveNipple> mewt: Well, General Options  > Desktop Size > Horizontal Virtual size is the place to increase the number of 'desktops'
<mewt> ye put that up to 4 but still got a toast
<mewt> maybe a compiz restart ?
<mewt> mm no effect and lost my decorations back to metacity ones
<mewt> window decoration plugin doesnt seem to be working ..mmm
<IntuitiveNipple> Sounds like a conflict I was having at one point... if I made a change it wasn't reflected immediately. Turned out to be a conflict of some kind
<mewt> ic
<Arwen> X.org seems to be running on tty8 instead of 7, is there a reason for that?
<mewt> mine seems to be on 7
<riot_l1> hi @all
<riot_l1> does anyone here runs Gutsy with an Ati X... Card?
<riot_l1> no one?
<mewt> nvidia here..why don't u just ask your question, maybe someone has an answer for it jsut the same
<riot_l1> i upgrade my system (Dell 9400 superb, with 2GB Ram, Ati X1400) to gutsy and now the desktop is very slow, scrolling in firefox looks like the waves in the oceans. what can i do?
<riot_l1> and another problem is that when i want to want to change to terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+Fx i get a blank screen but no login
<awen> riot_l1: sounds like the problem i had with XGL
<riot_l1> i want no xgl or aiglx i just even want to use my desktop. i heard that compiz is part of gutsy, i looked at the settings and they sayd "No Effects", that means that it is disable but it doesnt look so
<awen> riot_l1: i am using a ATI radeon 9600 mobile, with the open source driver... and when xgl started to get enabled by default, it went totally unusable regarding speed
<mewt> anyone got awn running on gutsy ? if yes from were ?
<awen> riot_l1: try removing /etc/X11/Xsession.d/00... (has something with xgl in it)
<awen> or copy it to someplace else
<riot_l1> i use fglrx-drivers, dont know what to do and where to search
<awen> (that prevents xgl from getting started... don't know if it is the best solution, but it worked for me)
<riot_l1> i will try it
<awen> riot_l1: seems we are not the only ones https://launchpad.net/bugs/136598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136598 in xserver-xgl "xserver-xgl on gutsy doesn't work" [Undecided,New] 
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: hmm, stange - it seems to have resurfaced...
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: however gdb thunderbird does not wok
<mikl> work
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: in what way doesn't it work?
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: "/usr/bin/thunderbird": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<chrisjs169> I just installed Google Earth, but when I try to run it, Ubuntu restarts - any tips?
<penguin42> chrisjs169: It works OK for me; my best guess would be 3D driver problems - does 3D stuff work ok for other programmes?
<mewt> mm, dunno if it's a bug, but firefox crashed while changing themes for me and now the taskbar panel at the bottom is fudged, firefox still shows but the icons dont point to the correct application
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: strange
<mikl> indeed
<riot_le> so that works i think, not so fast like feisty but it works
<riot_le> has anyone a idea why i cant use the tty-Terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: Is /usr/bin/thunderbird a script file that calls the real executable?
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: I think it is that with all the Mozilla apps
<IntuitiveNipple> riot_le: That sounds like a video-mode issue at boot. I'm seeing the same thing on some PCs with gutsy tribe-5 and Nvidia
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: Hmmm, I don't have thunderbird installed to test
<mewt> brb
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: But I get the same result trying to run Firefox :)
<riot_le> mmh i using ati, but what can be the matter? i had the same problem with edgy eft. dapper and feisty run it without any problems
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: theres 189 lines of rather complicated shell script there :)
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: yes, the /usr/bin/xxxxx is a symlink to /usr/lib/xxxx/xxxxx
<awen> riot_le: is the problem, that nothing happens when pressing ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<riot_le> no, when i press the combination for change to terminal i got a black blank screen without login
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: then I just need to figure out what parameters I need to pass to _start_ thunderbird ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> lol yeah, I'm running it with Firefox ( gdb /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin ) then "run" but without the script setup it isn't finding libraries. I think the best thing to do is insert "gdb" into the shell script where it starts the app :)
<chrisjs169> penguin42: I don't think I have any other 3D stuff, but is it possible that it's restarting due to me using onboard gfx and 512MB ram?
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: I'll try that
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: open the script file, and search for "exec_verbose"
<riot_le> no one who have the same problem?
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: hmm, thunderbird -g seems to do the trick
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: you'll see a line like " exec "$@""
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh cool :)
<IntuitiveNipple> simpler
<riot_le> ps aux |grep getty gives this:
<riot_le> ps aux |grep getty
<riot_le> root      4685  0.0  0.0   1696   520 tty4     Ss+  16:44   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<riot_le> root      4686  0.0  0.0   1692   512 tty5     Ss+  16:44   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty5
<riot_le> root      4688  0.0  0.0   1696   520 tty2     Ss+  16:44   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<riot_le> root      4689  0.0  0.0   1696   520 tty3     Ss+  16:44   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty3
<riot_le> root      4690  0.0  0.0   1692   516 tty1     Ss+  16:44   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<riot_le> root      4693  0.0  0.0   1696   520 tty6     Ss+  16:44   0:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<riot_le> root      7568  0.0  0.0   2992   784 pts/0    R+   16:54   0:00 grep getty
<penguin42> chrisjs169: I wouldn't have expected it to cause a restart
<IntuitiveNipple> riot_le: Have you searched launchpad bugs for something similar?
<riot_le> yes but doesn't found something simliar
<chrisjs169> penguin42: I wouldn't either, but I tried twice to start GE (latest beta version) and it restarted
<IntuitiveNipple> riot_le: You should create a new bug report then
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: whan can I put in gdb before 'run' to keep it from interrupting with "Type <return> to continue..."...
<IntuitiveNipple> chrisjs169: What video chipset is on that PC?
<chrisjs169> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not sure - hold on
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: Just hit Enter a few times, they'll soon stop
<IntuitiveNipple> G.E. 4.2 ?
<chrisjs169> I believe so - I just downloaded the latest copy
<chrisjs169> yes, 4.2
<IntuitiveNipple> It sounds like a nasty video-driver issue; not much else in G.E. that can play nasty with the system
<mikl> IntuitiveNipple: ok, put the traceback up there :)
<IntuitiveNipple> chrisjs169: You should post to the Earth-Linux group: http://groups.google.com/group/earth-linux?hl=en
<IntuitiveNipple> mikl: thanks :)
<chrisjs169> IntuitiveNipple: ok - I'm planning on adding another 512MB ram and adding some video card that's laying around
<mewt> hehehe, glxgears kills x
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got the gears running inside the cube quite nicely... eats battery-life though :)
<mewt> mm, there is an avant-window-navigator inthe repos
<mewt> however it has no installation candidate it says
<mewt> I wonder why..
<Noah0504> So, what's the deal with all of the new folders created by default in the home directory?  Is that part of the new Gnome version, or did Ubuntu devs decide to go with that?
<dick-richardson> I'm not seeing strigi in my applications menu since tribe 5 was released...is there something I need to do?
<Asad2005> I have a DWL-G520+ D-LINK wireless which is working fine in feisty but in gusty ifconfig shows no wireless ? anyone got it working in gusty
<Asad2005> lspci  shows "Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface [104c:9066] "
<shirish> !girl
<ubotu> Girls dont exist on the internet.  See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | For more interesting reading, see http://pandagon.blogsome.com/2007/04/13/how-to-not-be-an-asshole-a-guide-for-men/
<Ind[y] > In wireless networking, I have Roaming Mode enabled, and it normally tries to connect to my home network first. But sometime I tried to connect to another netwrork, and since then, it always attempts to connect to that network first, automatically. How can I set back my network to be the default/first network to attempt to connect to?
<lucasvo> anzone has problems with thunderbird here? Mine crashes after checking for new mail.
<penguin42> lucasvo: I don't use thunderbird, but there was someone here about 4 hours ago with a similar problem
<lucasvo> penguin42: ok, I'll read the logs
<shirish> penguin42: can you confirm that https://www.facebook.com is not working?
<penguin42> yeh seems broken
<lucasvo> omg, facebook is down! waaa! help, what can I do? I'll be bored all night. ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> corrr! people will have to try real life :p
<lucasvo> oh, well it's only the https that's not working
<lucasvo> http works
<IntuitiveNipple> lucasvo: the earlier problem is on bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/136594
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136594 in thunderbird "Thunderbird segfaults when reading mail" [Undecided,New] 
<penguin42> sounds like it should be confirmed
<IntuitiveNipple> lucasvo: If you can do a gdb as well, that'll help us confirm it
<lucasvo> IntuitiveNipple: hm, I haven't figured out how to run gdb
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: not yet, there's still a possibility it is caused by 3rd art plugin
<lucasvo> what arguments do I have to pass to it?
<IntuitiveNipple> lucasvo: I put the details in the bug
<lucasvo> IntuitiveNipple: only plugin I have is enigmail
<lucasvo> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> lucasvo: but it's easier to just do "thunderbird -g"
<lucasvo> "/usr/bin/thunderbird": not in executable format: File format not recognized
<IntuitiveNipple> lucasvo: That's the one that is suspected, so if you can confirm, we're cooking on slightly hot gas :)
<IntuitiveNipple> lucasvo: do "thunderbird -g"
<IntuitiveNipple> then hit Return a few times to get past the paged messages :)
<shirish> lucasvo: thanx for telling me 'http' is up, its so much secure :P
<lucasvo> shirish: well, it's secure enough to feed my addiction ;)... seriously, whatever info there's on facebook, using https won't do much to protect it from thefts
<shirish> lucasvo: that's true ;)
<mewt> what's the point of facebook anyway ?
<mewt> all this social networking needs to be crashed and burned straight away
<Dannilion> communicating with people you haven't seen since you were 6.
<mewt> takes too much out of real life!
<Dannilion> what's this real life you speak of?
<mewt> going out to eat at a nice chinese restaurant with your girlfriend for instance
<mewt> or nip down to the bar with your friends for a beer
<mewt> !
<mewt> get off the pc :p
<mewt> im off for the chinese restaurant in a few minutes in fact :o facebook wont be replacing that :p
<lucasvo> mewt: nothing in the world can replace good food
<mewt> lucasvo, that is true
<lucasvo> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not really into the whole bash, how can I dump the output the a file and have it show up on the console as well? I can only do either of it.
<mewt> sudo cat /dev/life1 | grep fun   <-- it always turns out to be a symlink to off the computer (damn im feeling geeky :< )
<lucasvo> IntuitiveNipple: hm, the bug disappeared
<lucasvo> wtf?
<lucasvo> ah and it crashed again
<lucasvo> only ten secs later this time
<IntuitiveNipple> lucasvo: You need to manually interact with gdb, to do the backtrace (bt). You only need to cut/paste the backtrace report, not the loading report.
<lucasvo> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I posted it
<IntuitiveNipple> Thanks :)
* penguin42 always finds attach in gdb useful for stuff like that
<sits> hi there. I'm using an Intel 82801G soundcard with the snd-hda-intel driver on an Ubuntu Gutsy 2.6.22-10-generic kernel and I'm getting repeatable crackling. Does anyone have any ideas?
<underwatercow> Is there any reason I can't install Feisty packages on Gutsy?
<sits> underwatercow: dependencies?
<penguin42> sits: I've not seen that myself; although there seem to be lots of issues - e.g. it losing it after hibernate; have you tried removing the snd_hda_intel module and re modprobing it?
<IntuitiveNipple> sits: Is that immediately after boot, or after a suspend/resume?
<sits> penguin42: good question
<sits> penguin42: I haven't lost it on hibernate or suspend yet
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm working on the 'lost sound' issue, but it could be related since it seems the PCI config is being messed up
<sits> penguin42: and yes I've modprobe -r'd it
<sits> IntuitiveNipple: I am currently in a suspend/hibernate cycle but I believe it happens straight after boot too
<IntuitiveNipple> sits: There's a related bug that had crackling, but that was related to bad DMA handling... is the sound 'ok' aside from the crackles?
<sits> IntuitiveNipple: yup
<sits> you can hear the sound of the music as intended it just clicks and pops
<sits> not every track is equally bad either - some seem worse than others
<underwatercow> sits: would the dependencies cause problems? or would I just need to install them manually?
<sits> sound card is sharing interrupts with usb and wifi...
<sits> underwatercow: typically debs specify dependencies which is why it is easier to use a depsolver with them
<sits> underwatercow: generally you have to think VERY carefully before you go forcing dependencies as that is usually the path to ruin
<underwatercow> is there an easy way to install wine on gutsy right now?
<Pici> apt-get install wine
<Pici> done.
<IntuitiveNipple> sits: Which codec does the PC have?
<underwatercow> only problem with that
<underwatercow> I don't have internet access on my gustsy system now
<underwatercow> gutsy*
<IntuitiveNipple> sits: try "grep Codec /proc/asound/card0/codec#*"
<sits> (just testing something)
<sits> Analog Devices AD1981 (and a Conexant modem)
<underwatercow> so the question is... how can I install wine without internet access?
<underwatercow> ;-D
<IntuitiveNipple> Pull the cork, and tip the bottle :)
<sits> hmph. Looks like the issue is not the sound card. That's what I get for not triple checking
<IntuitiveNipple> sits: Well thats good news! I could do with one less issue to solve :)
<sits> IntuitiveNipple: heh
<IntuitiveNipple> atm, I hear someone mention snd-hda-intel I run and hide :)
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: I remember there being a hibernation problem with intel sound at the start of feisty - is there a particular reason it happens commonly on this chipset?
<penguin42> or maybe it wasn't hibernation; it was certainly it being dead and fixing it was removing and reinserting the modules
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, I got involved when I got a new Vaio laptop and on resume it would loop and pop; turned out to be the DMA / PCO config issue I described earlier. Now, with gutsy, on resume there's no sound *and* the PCI config registers are messed up so it has been put into AC'97 mode, not HDA (this is with the Simatel codec - not sure about others as yet)
<IntuitiveNipple> s/PCO/PCI/
<IntuitiveNipple> my typos! s/Simatel/Sigmatel/
<sits> ok anyone here using Gutsy's rhythmbox?
<penguin42> sits: Yeh
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Looks like this Tosh has a Realtek
<IntuitiveNipple> the whole snd-hda-intel is a minefield, the problems are usually with the individual codec modules, not snd-had-intel, but it gets nailed because it is the umbrella
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Physically how is it split? The chipset pumps sound data to a bus and the codec's actually do the analogue stuff?
<IntuitiveNipple> the 'codec' module does most of the heavy lifting... the snd-hda-intel is more like a framework - it is the API the 'codecs' are written to
<penguin42> nod
<xtknight> what kind of virtualization improvements are in Gutsy?
<xtknight> is there paravirt for 64bit yet?
<sits> as in paravirt of 64bit systems?
<xtknight> paravirt for a 64bit host
<xtknight> guest rather.
<xtknight> (amd64)
<sits> I doubt it
<xtknight> must not have made it in on time? http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org/msg194384.html
<penguin42> sits: Ther seems to be a ubuntu-xen-desktop-amd64
<xtknight> it was a planned feature for gutsy if i recall, but i'm not sure
<penguin42> ah you mean not-xen paravirt ?
<xtknight> not sure what "planned" means either, if it was blueprinted or just speculated
<xtknight> penguin42, paravirt for vmware for example.  32bit paravirt works but 64 does not
<penguin42> what's paravirt for vmware?   I've done vmware and I've done paravirtualised xen setups
<cheeseboy> is chroot broken in gusty ?
<xtknight> penguin42, vmware 6 has paravirtualization for OSes that support it.  only linux 32-bit does on gutsy
<penguin42> oh interesting, I hadn't realised vmware had jumped on that bandwagon as well
<xtknight> anyone know the kernel option name for paravirt_ops ?
<xtknight> CONFIG_PARAVIRT.  ya it's not in amd64
<sits> cheeseboy: broken how?
<cheeseboy> greg@cheeseboy:~$ sudo chroot /newarch
<cheeseboy> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<sits> cheeseboy: that sounds like your chroot doesn't contain /bin/bash
<cheeseboy> how would i fix that?
<sits> well it depends on why you're chrooting. But generally you need a shell you can run (and the libraries that shell needs etc) already in the chroot I guess
<cheeseboy> im chrooting to my pendrive
<cheeseboy> i want to install archlinux to it
<sits> cheeseboy: I don't think it works they way you think it does...
<sits> cheeseboy: check google for chroot guides - those might give you a hint of what you would need to do/have first
<cheeseboy> sits ive done this before cept installed gentoo
<cheeseboy> ttp://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_Arch_from_within_another_distro
<cheeseboy> and im following that
<sits> cheeseboy: in that case you need to tell chroot what program to run in the chroot
<sits> cheeseboy: and if you look there's a whole load of stuff you need to have set up before you run chroot
<cheeseboy> so chroot /newarch pacman -S kernel26
<cheeseboy> sits ive followed that whole tut up to chroot /newarch
<sits> cheeseboy: I'm guessing the chroot should have a bin/bash inside it already
<cheeseboy> no
<cheeseboy> theres no os installed yet
<sits> note I don't use pacman
<Adlai> I have a new install on amd64, and X won't start
<sits> but there's a line saying
<sits> Adlai: NVIDIA?
<Adlai> it gives me a 'backtrace' that looks like this:
<Adlai> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 260: dl_open_worker: Assertion `_dl_debug_initialize (0, args->nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<Adlai> sits: yes, nvidia
* Adlai hopes it's a known problem
<sits> Adlai: oh hum. Good luck with that...
<xtknight> Adlai,  i had a backtrace with nvidia/amd64 a while ago.  but it fixed it self after the last few tribes
<xtknight> last few updates i should say
<Adlai> yeah, this is tribe 5 with most recent updates
<sits> Adlai: but I have to admit I haven't seen that particular problem in the bug reports before...
<xtknight> i feel your pain
<xtknight> i had all updates too and it still happened at one point
<xtknight> but somehow it cleared itself up
<xtknight> i had ld.so inconsistences
<xtknight> w/e that means
<sits> Adlai: manual binary driver install?
<xtknight> Adlai, type "sudo ldconfig" do you get a bunch of errors?
<Adlai> sits, ...I installed nvidia-glx
<Adlai> xtknight: three errors for libgcj
<sits> Adlai: no old manual installs in the past?
<Adlai> sits: nope, it's fresh
<sits> Adlai: fair enough. Definitely new to me
<xtknight> Adlai, actually i havent even tried the nvidia pkg that was in there.  maybe im not experiencing a problem since i'm using nvidia.com drivers.
<Adlai> xtknight: libgcj.so.81.0.0, libgcj.so.81, libgcj_bc.so.1
<xtknight> Adlai, here's what im using [   59.281317]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 16:33:22 PDT 2007
<xtknight> you could give those a try instead of restricted.  if that works i'd look at getting a bug report started for restricted and i'd help you with that
<sits> Adlai: can you boot nv or vesa?
<Adlai> erm, hang on
<sits> (I'd imagine they would have the same problem)
<Adlai> oh hang on
<Adlai> it's using driver "nv"...what happened there
<xtknight> i tracked my problem down to a specific version of xserver afiak
<sits> cheeseboy: I was going to say
<Adlai> xtknight: hmm, okay
<sits> cheeseboy: one of the lines mentions pacman.static -S bash pacman filesystem -r /newarch
<Warbo> Hi, after running some updates to Compiz I no longer get window borders (turning the window decoration on and off affects the shadows, but no titlebar shows up). Am I doing something wrong or should I submit a bug?
<cheeseboy> sits i got that
<sits> cheeseboy: I don't know what that does
<cheeseboy> sits i thought that was the solution to the problem above my fault
<cheeseboy> all good now
<sits> cheeseboy: but it sounds like it should install a filesystem for you in the chroot
<sits> cheeseboy: oh fair enough. What fixed it?
<cheeseboy> pacman.static -S bash pacman filesystem -r /newarch
<cheeseboy> all i needed
<sits> cheeseboy: guess I was too slow coming up with the goods eh?
<sits> :)
<Adlai> it may have just fixed itself, I'll have to go look
<cheeseboy> only 1 second behind
<Adlai> xtknight: how do I fix those linking errors?
<xtknight> Adlai, no idea
<Adlai> crap
<xtknight> i updated and they fixed themselves
<sits> cheeseboy: As I said I haven't used pacman but I'll bear that in mind
<xtknight> as creepy as that sounds
<Adlai> I'm coming from gentoo, where you just "revdep-rebuild" and they go away
<Adlai> well thanks, cheers
<xtknight> Adlai, what happened?
<sits> Adlai: it fixed itself?!
<xtknight> Adlai, i really feel good someone else is having my problems though.  if it fixed itself that still means there's a bug somewhere.  i had other library problems with gutsy (and stll do) like firefox not staring because of corrupt .so problems.  something's wrong with ldconfig in gutsy i think
<xtknight> most times i update firefox wont start
<sits> xtknight: you would have to see if you can get it to say why
<xtknight> Bus error
<xtknight> tracked it down to two corrupted .so files
<xtknight> Bug 133786
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133786 in ubuntu "Bus error when running Firefox or Epiphany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133786
<sits> xtknight: that's worrying
<xtknight> actually epiphany still says it doesn't support SSL
<xtknight> dont know what's up with that
<sits> xtknight: files should corrupt themselves. That sounds ominous
<sits> xtknight: please make sure you have working backups
<xtknight> yeah :\
<sits> s/should/shouldn't
<xtknight> i'm going to try latest tribe 5 and see if i can reproduce anything
<xtknight> right now i'm tribe 3 + updates i believe
<sits> xtknight: I'd double triple check stuff. That sort of thing sounds like pending hardware error
<xtknight> i'm not sure.   i think it's just bugs because i've had plenty with gutsy
<sits> (or serious fileystem corruption)
<xtknight> do have backups of critical stuff tho
<sits> good good
<xtknight> this is 3 drive raid0
<sits> raid isn't a backup unfortunately
<xtknight> ya
<xtknight> data has 1/3 chance of survival
<xtknight> i'm wondering
<sits> it's not raid0 is it?
<xtknight> yea
<sits> you mean raid1 don't you?
<xtknight> nah raid0
* sits  backs away
<xtknight> but that doesn't explain much.
<sits> xtknight: OK I'm only going to tell you this once and then I'm going to try and forget this whole conversation
<sits> xtknight: you have tripled your chances of FS corruptoin
<jpmitchell> Howdy al.
<jpmitchell> *all
<xtknight> Adlai, do you have raid?
<jpmitchell> Quick question about upgrade path if someone has a moment..
<xtknight> sits, i do understand that.  this doesn't invalidate the bugs though
<sits> xtknight: if any one disk in your RAID fails you stand to lose it all (this isn't wholely true but it's close enough). Effectively you have made your data MORE volatile
<sits> xtknight: indeed
<xtknight> i'm willing to pay that price for the performance
<xtknight> i don't have too much critical stuff here
<sits> xtknight: right now I can forget I said that : )
<xtknight> HDs have been great for me so i'm playing my cards
<xtknight> this may be a temporary install.  raid0 3 drive doesnt give much benefit over 2 drive so i may go back to 2
<xtknight> but it has been working just fine so far.  there has been no corruption that i can tell and i use 20GB VM files
<jpmitchell> xtknight: RAID0 with 3 drives can give youa big benefit, but you need to tune the stripe size..
<xtknight> .so files corrupted are consistently reproducible thru every updates, they have nothing to do with my RAID and they are always the same files so i wouldn't jump to conclusions
<xtknight> jpmitchell, ah yeah how do you adjust stripe?
<xtknight> do you have to use mdadm manually?
<xtknight> i didn't see an option in alternate but maybe i missed it
<penguin42> xtknight: You're seeing corrupted .so's ? Based on what? md5 of them?
<jpmitchell> xtknight: You need to set the chunk size when you setup the RAID..
<xtknight> penguin42,  based on firefox getting Bus Eror with the specific set of .so files.  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133786
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133786 in ubuntu "Bus error when running Firefox or Epiphany" [Undecided,New] 
<sits> xtknight: the RAID business is just incidental to the corruption
<xtknight> each update or every other update those two .so files corrupt themselves, but sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox always fixes it
<jpmitchell> So, will I be able to upgrade from Tribe 5 of Gutsy to the final production version..
<sits> jpmitchell: in theory
<xtknight> jpmitchell, chunk size is settable in Alternate?
<xtknight> probably big is better for more drives because of less latency.  but i do have a lot of big files here.
<jpmitchell> sits: Hmm.. I _need_ to get to the .20.2 version of myth and gutsy appears to be the only place I can get it..
<penguin42> xtnknight: Tha'ts pretty damn odd
<jpmitchell> xtknight, Chunk size is always settable. I do not know what you mean by alternate though..
<xtknight> jpmitchell, alternate cd?
<xtknight> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<xtknight> cant do RAID in graphical still, right?
<xtknight> penguin42, well ya Adlai was having similar library .so problems that i was having.  just different corrupt ones than me.  although i think i had libgcj corrupt too as well.  both amd64/nvidia
<penguin42> xtknight: Were those libgklayout.so's all copied out of usr/lib/firefox/components ?
<xtknight> penguin42, yup
<jpmitchell> xtknight, Ah, I see. You where two short in your reference. I do not know the installer well enought to know. Your OS should go on a mirror anyway, and then your data that needs throughput some place else..
<xtknight> penguin42, all at one point
<penguin42> xtknight: Weird.
<xtknight> jpmitchell, considering OS is replaceable i would have put that on the raid0 actually
<jpmitchell> Maybe someone knows where I can get .20.2 of mythtv for feisty?
<jpmitchell> xtknight, Well different strokes for different folks. Just depends on your needs.
<xtknight> right now i have / and /home on 3 drive RAID0s though
<penguin42> xtknight: xtknight: Thre seem to be libgklayout.so's supplied with lots of the mozilla family that live in different directories (e.g. subird puts one in usr/lib/sunbird/components/libgklayout.so)
<jpmitchell> xtknight, In general you want to seperate the OS jitter from the data I/O.
<xtknight> penguin42, ah
<gnomefreak> jpmitchell: feisty support is in #ubuntu
<jpmitchell> xtknight, This is a bit off topic for this channel, maybe a private channel then?
<penguin42> xtknight: Which makes me wonder whether what you are seeing is a set of layouts from a different mozilla component somehow got into the wrong place
<jpmitchell> gnomefreak, I know..
<xtknight> jpmitchell, off topic?  i dont think
<jpmitchell> xtknight, Our data layout conversation I mean...
<xtknight> penguin42, i can check my other .so in the Epiphany and Granparadiso dirs
<xtknight> jpmitchell, well i'm still busy tweaking around with it.  i will try to isolate the paging and the root from the other most-accessed data
<gnomefreak> xtknight: you might not like wha tyou find
<gnomefreak> xtknight: there s abit of an issue with gp and plugins
<xtknight> eh/
<penguin42> xtknight: You haven't got a mozilla.org firefox installed have you as well as the ubuntu packaged ones?
<xtknight> penguin42, nope
<penguin42> hmm, what about plugins?
<gnomefreak> xtknight: what is the problem?
<xtknight> ./firefox-granparadiso
<xtknight> Bus error (core dumped)
<gnomefreak> xtknight: yes thats known
<xtknight> it is?
<gnomefreak> xtknight: wait for the fix its comming
<xtknight> ah ok i didnt get any comments on Bug 133786
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133786 in ubuntu "Bus error when running Firefox or Epiphany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133786
<gnomefreak> xtknight: yes very known
<penguin42> anything with a command name that long deserves to segfault
<jpmitchell> xtknight, Best thing to do is to run something like iozone on a single drive and find the fastest record size for I/O, and then make the chunk size a multiple of that.
<gnomefreak> xkim working on it for PPA while we have 2 peopole wotking on it for gutsy
<xtknight> gnomefreak, exact same problems with firefox and epiphany are knwon too?
<xtknight> known *
<gnomefreak> xtknight: no unless you can grab a backtrace for firefox and epeiphany (willing to be libcario crash is back)
<xtknight> hmm
<gnomefreak> FF3 has a few different reasons to crash but if i had to guess you remove gp and your crashes will stop
<xtknight> i installed firefox-dbg and did "gdb /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin" and "run" but didnt get anything worth looking at
<xtknight> jpmitchell, thx for the tips.  pretty happy with the performance now actually though :)
<xtknight> prolly set chunk size to something giant for my virtual machines drives
<jpmitchell> xtknight, Okay.. Then maybe you can send that third drive to me? :-)
<xtknight> jpmitchell,  sure, if it fails.  ;P
<gnomefreak> xtknight: run the commands here see what it gives you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/
<penguin42> xtknight: You could always get a 4th drive and make RAID10 - that's nice on both speed and safety
<xtknight> cool
<xtknight> well 500gb sata for $110, who can pass that up?
<xtknight> gnomefreak, i'll look into it.  maybe.  it's probably the exact same problem so now i wont bother but if it has been fixed for gp i'll make sure epiphany/firefox dont have the issue
<gnomefreak> xtknight: im gonna be in and out until monday see if removing gp and making a clean profile for ff and epip fixes things. if not leave me a message in #ubuntu-mozillateam as i will see it when i get back
<xtknight> gnomefreak, thanks
<jpmitchell> xtknight, Doh..
<gnomefreak> i think i know what it is though :)
<derblubber> gudsy doesnt return from s3 suspend on my laptop. any hints on how to debug this?
<xtknight> sure have heard a lot of suspend problems
<xtknight> gutsy uses a new suspend system i think.  derblubber did it work on feisty?
<derblubber> didnt hear about that
<xtknight> don't quote me on it
<xtknight> i thought they did away with uswsusp
<derblubber> yes worked on feisty. wanted to track the problem but it dont know how to start
<xtknight> dmesg ?
<xtknight> or old dmesg in /var/log/klog.X
<xtknight> kern.log.X
<derblubber> didnt find any errors in logs, but ill look again specially at kern.log okay
<xtknight> kern.log.1 probably
<xtknight> the number increases as you go back
<xtknight> last reboot was .1, next was .2 etc
<xtknight> appears the higher ones are in gz files, just open them with file-roller (Archive manager)
<derblubber> ill do that from console, but thanks
<penguin42> hmm that's a point
<penguin42> When I resume from hibernate I get a 'failed to hibernate' message; but it looks like it has come back OK - is this known? (It also takes me to a web page that says it only has support for Fedora and something else)
<IntuitiveNipple> derblubber: When you say it doesn't resume... do you literally mean it suspends but won't wake, or does it wake but not fully restore the working environment?
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: Does that happen for all hibernations, or just short (in time) ones?
<derblubber> it goes in suspend very fast. but when i wake it up screen stays black
<derblubber> just checking logs
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: I've had it on about 2 out of 3 gutsy hibernations; all at least overnight
<IntuitiveNipple> derblubber: okay, thats more encouraging :) there are several new issues with video not being re-activated, usually it is the backlight on LCD panels not turned back on.
<derblubber> exactly it looks like that
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: okay, just checking, because that messages is based on a comparison of hibernate/resume times
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: It's a Toshiba Equium A100; other than the intel sound problem the only issue I know with it is that it has a slow battery drain while hibernated (which lots of people have reported)
<sits> derblubber: suspend issues eh?
<derblubber> right
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: It's possible it came back with a flat battery - might that be relevant?
<sits> derblubber: caps lock still works but screen remains black?
<sits> derblubber: or does caps lock freeze up too?
<derblubber> ill try and looks give me 2 minutes
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: There is a message on virtual console 1: kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...    - yet all the apps are there that were there before the hibernate
<sits> derblubber: if it's the former welcome to the club. I'm going to try and guess that you're not using an Intel graphics card... so the odds say NVIDIA or ATI...
<IntuitiveNipple> derblubber: There's quite a few bug reports in launchpad, and workarounds, that might help you related to that general issue. It might be worth doing some searching (Google with "site:https://bugs.launchpad.net" as part of your search term is the best way)
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: That is very weird lol
<IntuitiveNipple> So it's doing a telepathic resume then hehehehe
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: I guess other people might have that message - I only noticed it because I did a ctrl-alt-F1
<sits> derblubber: IntuitiveNipple is right. Suspend issues are not uncommon
<sits> penguin42: that makes sense
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: Come to think of it, I may have seen that during some testing a week or two back... I'll check next week on my next round of kernel testing
<sits> if that's AFTER a resume then that's the console framebuffer from when you first booted right?
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: I did try one of the scripts at the website that it takes you to for debugging broken resume and it did say that my X server was configured wrongly because it has the driver set at i810
<IntuitiveNipple> It could be... I always log into the VTs though so they're clear or rather, full of 'crap' :)
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: But that website is very .rpm based
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: /dev/vcs* are nice
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: If the rest of your system is working fine...!
<penguin42> hehe yes
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm pleased that Gutsy manages to successfully resume this laptop, which Feisty hasn't done. The only issue I've found so far is snd-hda-intel resuming in AC'97 mode, which is a biggy though
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm.. time I had a shower, else even the doggie isn't going to want to know me :p
<sits> IntuitiveNipple: does pulling up the module and putting it back after the sound is broken help?
<IntuitiveNipple> good luck with your sacrificial offerings, errr, alpha-testing :)
<IntuitiveNipple> sits... unfortunately, not, grrrr
<IntuitiveNipple> oh, hang on... I didn't do that test... I thought you meant a modprobe -r && modprobe after the fault :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I've been more focused on finding and fixing the bug in the modules
<sits> IntuitiveNipple: I think that's exactly what I meant : )
<penguin42> anyone manged to get the media keys to work on recent Tosh laptops? They don't seem to generate key codes and they don't seem to have anything in ACPI for them
<sits> IntuitiveNipple: that's a pity that it can't reset the hardware when that happens
<Carroarmato0> Hey! Tracker does an excelent job at finding my porn! I'll never be lonely anymore ;)
<arooni__> hey everyone;  did anyone install the latest updates and find that gnome got messed up?  (volume controls on my laptop don't work, gnome themes are a bit missed up)
<xtknight> arooni__,  seems fine to me.  just different logout button
<xtknight> i did get a 404 error on d/ling gnome-themes update but it went eventually
<arooni__> xtknight, yah mine is mussed up
<xtknight> er gnome-icons
<penguin42> hmm I haven't rebooted since the update; but it seems OK
<xtknight> arooni__, does your sound work?
<xtknight> ( i have rebooted)
<arooni__> xtknight, my sound does work yes
* penguin42 is still hmming at the running man logout icon
<xtknight> arooni__, does the volume control in the upper right work?
<xtknight> ya i liked the old icon better ;P
<penguin42> I guess it maybe more obvious than the previous one
<arooni__> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> arooni__, what does "asoundconf list" report, and what is the primary audio controller?
<arooni__> xtknight, Intel
<xtknight> arooni__, that's your only adapter right?
<arooni__> xtknight, yes i belive so
<xtknight> what happens when you press the keyboard volume up?  absolutely nothing?
<sits> thank goodness. The crackling in rhythmbox is a known issue
<xtknight> arooni__, Intel is the only one reported in asoundconf list, that is?
<arooni__> xtknight, right
<arooni__> xtknight, pushing volume up/down does onthing
<xtknight> arooni__, is it mapped in gnome-keybinding-properties
<arooni__> xtknight, it was before; where do i check that mapping?
<xtknight> gnome-keybinding-properties from console
<penguin42> xtnight: The nice thing about intel sound cards is that they are common enough so that if it is broken enough people will be affected that it is likely to get fixed reasonably quickly!
<SeveredCross> Woot, fixed Gstreamer.
<xtknight> penguin42, indeed
<arooni__> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<arooni__> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<xtknight> deeper problems, i suppose
<xtknight> :|
<arooni__> yaps :(
<xtknight> try reboot?
<arooni__> ok dokes
<xero9364> Gnome stopped working entirely after I installed Gutsy.
<SeveredCross> Can't log in?
<xero9364> I'm on an NVidia Geforce4 MX4000 128MB and have had the card working for 2 months
<xero9364> I can log in, but GNOME does not start at all.
<xero9364> Only the Ubuntu colors and no error message shows up
<sits> xero9364: what does your Xorg.0.log say?
<xero9364> Xorg starts fine....
<sits> oh GNOME fails?
<xero9364> GDM starts fine.
<IntuitiveNipple> xero9364: That sounds familiar - just I can't remember what issue it was now!
<xero9364> I have to use failsafe terminal to log in
<sits> hmm broken resolver?
<sits> is your /etc/resolv.conf set correctly ?
<xero9364> I can't really check at risk of a black window bug...
<xero9364> brb
<sits> xero9364: check on your...
<sits> oh well
<hydrogen> Why do I no longer have a session dbus in gutsy?
<hydrogen> it appears dbus-launch disappeared?
<Infecto> hmm
<xero9364> Yes.
<Infecto> where can i enable bitmap font config?
<Infecto> dpkg-reconfigure -plow fontconfig
<Infecto> i try this but its dont work
<xero9364> dbus-launch is gone and my resolv.conf says "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<xero9364> That's all it says.
<hydrogen> so uhh
<hydrogen> what replaces dbus-launch?
<sits> xero9364: that sounds broadly right. And you have a working network connection?
<xero9364> Well, GNOME can't see it.
<xero9364> I use it.
<xero9364> I do, indeed have a working network connection.
<sits> xero9364: ok lets scratch that idea (the only different between your resolv and mine is I have a search localdomain but that's it)
<xero9364> KDE won't log in either
<penguin42> hmm the world seems to have gained an /etc/resolvconf directory
<sits> xero9364: what's in your ~/.xession-errors ...
<Infecto> it dont ask me about enabling bitmap fonts
<sits> xero9364: KDE isn't set to use compiz or anything like that is it?
<hylje> sits: xsession
<xero9364> I can't get a very good way of doing this, since I can't copy.
<sits> hylje: thank you
<xero9364> It says it refuses to initialize GTK+
<hydrogen> ah
<sits> xero9364: because of setuid issues?
<xero9364> Something about setuid/setgid
<xero9364> Yes.
<sits> anything after that?
<sits> (just mention highlights)
<xero9364> Nothing important.
<sits> (don't try and copy and paste)
<xero9364> Just normal running messages.
<sits> xero9364: any mention of esd or anything else?
<xero9364> No.
<xero9364> It mentions some pids
<xero9364> 15025 and 15029
<sits> xero9364: hmm ok. And KDE doesn't start too. Hmm.
<sits> xero9364: what happens when you tried to start KDE?
<sits> xero9364: an error message?
<xero9364> I can't check.
<xero9364> ?No error message at all.
<sits> xero9364: hmm
<sits> xero9364: and GNOME is the same?
<xero9364> Yep
<sits> xero9364: no error message?
<xero9364> No errmsg.
<sits> xero9364: dmesg | tail
<sits> xero9364: anything serious mentioned?
<xero9364> No.
<sits> xero9364: mount
<sits> xero9364: your home partition is mounted rw ?
<xero9364> Yes.
<sits> xero9364: (or / if you have no /home)
<xero9364> I use a 2 partition scheme (/ and swap)
<xero9364> errors=remount-ro
<xero9364> I don't know of any problems with my fs recently.
<sits> xero9364: cat /proc/mount
<xero9364> no such file or dir
<sits> xero9364: you have space left on your partition?
<sits> xero9364: cat /proc/mounts
<sits> xero9364: df -h will tell you about space
<xero9364> 51 GBytes available
<sits> xero9364: home directory is writeable by you?
<xero9364> Yes.
<penguin42> try creating a new user and see if that user can login?
<sits> penguin42: good idea
<xero9364> Okay.
<sits> xero9364: useradd -m and passwd are useful at this stage
<xero9364> I did.
<xero9364> Okay. I'm going to leave for a minute.
<xero9364> Restarting X
<Infecto> some one can tell me where the hell is this package?
<Infecto> xfonts-console
<sits> Infecto: sounds old
<penguin42> it's not in apt-cache search
<sits> Infecto: perhaps it comes from something other than Ubuntu
<Infecto> sits: ok, it even can be old :) but ho can i enable bitmaps in konsoele?
<unique__> i have a quick question where is the Screen & Graphics control panel ? in gutsy
<xero> New user can't use GNOME, but can use Failsafe GNOME
<xtknight> unique__, system->administration
<xtknight> aka displayconfig-gtk
<unique__> ...
<sits> xero: any upgrade issues?
<xero> sits: No. Only a small one with openoffice.org, which I fixed.
<sits> xero: any manual installs?
<xero> Nope.
<sits> xero: you have the ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<unique__> it cant be ran off the kde environment?
<xero> sits: Yes.
<sits> xero: dpkg -l ubuntu-desktop | grep ii
<lucasvo> how can I change the default encoding in the gnometerm?
<sits> xero: /etc/hosts file is correct?
<sits> lucasvo: I think it tries to match that of your shell
<xero> sits: Yes
<sits> xero: you have 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.0.2 in there?
<xero> not 0.0.2
<xero> 127.0.1.1
<sits> hang on
<xero> and 127.0/0/1
<sits> 127.0.0.1
<xero> doh.
<lucasvo> sits: ok, so I have to change my locale of the shell?
<xero> 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1
<sits> lucasvo: well before you go that far (and I think you'd have to change your sytems default locale) why are you trying to change it?
<sits> xero: sounds good
<sits> xero: and the machine name returned by hostname is in your /etc/hosts file?
<xero> yes.
<xero> ubuntu
<sits> xero: you did a fresh boot and this happened?
<xero> yes
<xero> Fresh boot into Gutsy upgraded from Feisty
<sits> xero: according to top no process is busy when the hanging happens?
<xero> Nope.
<xero> They're all dead.
<sits> xero: which graphics driver?
<xero> No nautilus, gnome-panel, vino, anything shows up in top
<xero> NVidia proprietary.
<xero> 9639
<sits> xero: hmm
<sits> xero: what happens if you switch to nv?
<xero> I think last time I tried nv the X server wouldn't start.
<sits> (I'm just curious. It should hang again)
<sits> xero: ok switch to vesa?
<sits> (if you're worried about nv)
<xero> Ok.
<sits> xero: (I'm assuming you are capable of using)
<xero> Restarting X
<sits> xero: (a console to edit xorg.conf)
<lucasvo> -quit
<lucasvo> sry
<xero> Same thing.
<xero> Crashy Crash McCrash to the max with no evidence
<sits> xero: and top doesn't show any process just hanging about
<sits> ?
<xero> Nope.
<sits> if you look at pstree what was the last thing launched?
<xero> This user can log into Failsafe but the other can't.
<sits> from gdm
<xero> yes
<sits> xero: does pstree say anything was launched from gdm?
<xero> It all shows up there.
<xero> Brb again
<xero> Trying something
<sits> (wait!)
<sits> sigh
<xero> When I try to log into GNOME on the other account the last thing launched was ssh-agent
<arooni__> folks
<arooni__> i can't play .mpg files
<Adlai> On my homebuild system, I have a strange problem, that seems to be as if the power button keeps getting pressed repeatedly (about as fast as it could theoretically be triggered)
<arooni__> whats up with that...?  totem dies
<xero> totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<Adlai> gnome won't stop asking me to shut down, and a popup notification tells me something about a "policy timeout"
<sits> arooni__: try turning off desktop effects...
<arooni__> ahhh
<Adlai> after a while, X becomes completely unresponsive (and I can't launch applications other than preferences apps anyway)
<arooni__> i like desktop effects :(
<sits> arooni__: this is to check
<Adlai> does anyone know what this might be?
<sits> arooni__: totem still crashes?
<crimsun> Adlai: acpi problems, more than likely.
<sits> xero: hmm
<xero> Are we getting close to knowing what the problem is now?
<sits> xero: I just can shake this feeling that either a needed service isn't running or it's a network issue
<xero> Not because I'm impatient. Just thought I might ask.
<xero> Okay.
<xero> Here's my 127.0.1.1 line:
<sits> xero: I can't tell. I think that this could be something that has me guessing for a very long time. If you need to try something else please do so because right now unless I could see an strace of the last thing launched then I'm not going to come up with any bright ideas
<xero> 127.0.1.1 localhost ubuntu
<sits> s/can/can't
* penguin42 has 127.0.0.1       localhost
<penguin42> and 127.0.1.1       davros
<xero> i have 127.0.0.1
<sits> penguin42: same here, fresh install
<xero> So I should change that?
<sits> xero: it shouldn't hurt
<xero> Okay.
<xero> Changed it to ubuntu (since I guessed davros is your computer name)
<sits> but it seems far fetched since both should go across the loopback
<sits> there's though..
<xero> Nothing happened from that idea.
<sits> s/though/thought
<sits> xero: ifconfig lo
<sits> does that print anything?
<xtknight> arooni__, uhh Bug 122979 maybe?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122979 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[aiglx] [intel] [r300]  Video playback is buggy under Compiz" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122979
<xero> Yeah
<xero> Nothing out of the ordinary, but it prints stuff.
<sits> drat
<xero> RX packets: 537 errors: 0 dropped 0
<xero> same with TX packets
<xero> same amt
<sits> anything at the end of your Xorg.0.log ?
<sits> xero: and what's the output of ps auxw | grep dbus
<xero> dbus-daemon, x session manager, repeat those a few times
<xero> Still cant cut/copy/paste. Sorry.
<sits> xero: that's ok
<xero> Ah crap. To make my day worse, now my knee hurts like heck
<sits> how many dbus daemons?
<xero> 3 of them
<sits> ok try and reboot
<xero> Ok..
<xero> I'm going to recompile my nvidia driver to make sure that isn't it.
<sits> xero: it can't be
<sits> xero: but I didn't know you were using a manual install...
<xero> I was using an NVidia binary blob
<sits> xero: there's the packaged version too
<sits> xero: it's not always obvious who is using what
<xero> OH BOY here we go
<sits> xero: the other user you made earlier... was that a completely just made user?
<xero> file '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so' is not a symbolic link
<xero> sits: Yes.
<sits> xero: hmm OK looks like I was completely wide of the mark then
<sits> xero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<xero> Hmm for once I was partially right about something.
<sits> xero: if it turns out to be due to broken NVIDIA drivers
<xero> I'm recompiling it right now. It won't be broken after that.
<sits> xero: I really wish I could have seen your Xorg.0.log now
<sits> but it seems strange that the vesa and nv Xs would start
<sits> and then go on to hang
<sits> normally broken GL libraries don't manifest themselves until you try and run something 3D related
<penguin42> sits: Unless you have compiz on?
<sits> and if you are using the vesa or nv driver all 3D should have been disabled
<sits> penguin42: xero said an attempt to run KDE also failed
<sits> I guess KDE could have had its WM set to compiz but I wasn't counting on that
<sits> if it was just GNOME I could understand
<sits> penguin42: you live and learn
<penguin42> are these drivers really 3D only - I know some of the ATI stuff also takes over the 2D stuff
<xero> I don't start WMs until after the normal sessions
<sits> penguin42: different drivers can accelerate different things but generally you don't need to overwrite existing libraries to do so in things that aren't 3D
<xero> Metacity/KWin excluded from that of course.
<xero> Beryl is set up to start after Metacity.
<sits> xero: what about on the KDE side?
<xero> I installed KDE to check if it worked.
<xero> I have no configuration for it.
<sits> OK so that should have just default to KWin
<sits> (assuming that hadn't been disabled by another configuration)
<xero> It's either Metacity or KWin because Beryl is set up to start in GNOME after the normal session
<sits> xero: how did you set the beryl side of things up?
<xero> I got it from Trevino's Edgy repo.
<sits> 3rd party repos and a manual install. That not a simple combination...
<xero> NVidia driver wasn't exactly manual. It was from a binary.
<xero> It still wasn't from Canonical, though.
<sits> xero: sure it's but it wasn't from Ubuntu
<sits> s/it's//
<sits> xero: did you use the .pkg ?
<xero> Yes.
<sits> OK it would have existed outside of the package manager
<sits> xero: how long to go until you fix your problem then?
<Adlai> crimsun: you know how I can get more information?
<xero> sits: No idea.
<Adlai> or, better, how to fix?
<sits> xero: it's still compiling?
<Adlai> also, I checked /var/log/messages
<xero> No, it's compiled.
<xero> It didn't work.,
<sits> xero: dang...
<Adlai> got the following:
<Adlai> Sep  1 16:24:23 skynet gnome-power-manager: (leif) GNOME interactive logout because the power button has been pressed
<Adlai> Sep  1 16:24:27 skynet last message repeated 335 times
<sits> xero: I was hoping that was going to be it as I wouldn't have guessed that
<Adlai> lots of that, sometimes it said it repeated up to 3500 times
<sits> Adlai: you can probably temporarily killall gnome-power-manager
<Adlai> doesn't seem to help
<sits> Adlai: good grief
<sits> Adlai: that should have provided some relief
<Adlai> well, it stops pinging me with shutdown messages
<sits> Adlai: but when it's started again back to square one?
<Adlai> hmm?
<Adlai> oh, yeah
<xero> OH holy crap. It's gonna say the power button was pressed and shut you down in a minute, i think.
<xero> Without gnome power manager, i think there's the acpi module/kernel part that won't ask to shutdown. It just does it.
<sits> xero: nah you can survive without gpm
<Adlai> well it doesn't shut right down
<sits> (or rather g-p-m because gpm is a different program entirely)
<Adlai> if I kill g-p-m and then actually hit the power button, it shuts off
<xero> lol I'm sitting here angry but happy at the same time.
<xero> I'm hacking Pokemon Blue.
<sits> but you want it running (especially on laptops) because it does Good Stuff
<Adlai> there's still some strange problem where applications just don't start at all
<sits> xero: the only other thing that springs to mind is that there's something unusual in your X startup scripts
<Adlai> normally I'd think it's because it's development, but this is kind of late for such a monumental bug
<xero> Which ones?
<xero> xinitrc?
<Adlai> possibly the system is just getting overloaded with shutdown commands somehow
<Adlai> bah
<sits> xero: but they would have to be system ones to hit a new user too
<sits> xero: what's in /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<xero> gnome session gnomerc
<sits> (this is where it would be handy to have RPMs always available checking facility)
<xero> Xserver xgl start server...
<xero> I do not have Xgl.
<sits> XGL start?
<sits> xero: don't delete it just yet
<xero> Uhhh there might be a problem there...
<xero> I already did...
<sits> dpkg -S <nameofthinghere>
<sits> doh
<Dekkard> did the latest updates do anything wierd to X ?
<sits> Dekkard: weird like what? : )
<Dekkard> wierd like now my screen redraws horribly
<SeveredCross> I think VESA was messed with in the latest round of X updates.
<sits> Dekkard: which graphics driver?
<penguin42> horribly wrong or horribly slowly?
<Dekkard> horribly slowly
<Dekkard> like molasses
<sits> (check xorg.conf if needs be)
<sits> Dekkard: and are you using desktop effects?
<Dekkard> nope.. i cant.. i have an integrated vid card
<sits> Dekkard: lspci | grep vga
<sits> Dekkard: what does that say?
<Dekkard> not a thing
<sits> Dekkard: lspci | grep -i vga
<sits> Dekkard: how's about that?
<zerwas> Will Xorg 7.3 make it in Gutsy?
<SeveredCross> zerwas: No idea yet.
<SeveredCross> Probably not.
<Dekkard> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 31)
<SeveredCross> Because I think we're past the Upstream Package Freeze
<sits> Dekkard: ooo and SiS
<sits> SeveredCross: which version does Gutsy have?
<SeveredCross> H/o, I'll check.
<zerwas> Seveas, too sad :-(
<zerwas> SeveredCross, too sad :-(
<SeveredCross> 7.2-5ubuntu7 is what's in Gutsy.
<Dekkard> its never been this bad before.. and on top of it.. im using fluxbox right now becasue with gnome.. tis just totally borked
<SeveredCross> I'm reasonably sure 7.3 won't be in, but don't quote me on it.
<sits> SeveredCross: you'll have to take my word for it
<sits> SeveredCross: but it's not far off what 7.3 will be
<Dekkard> should i dpkg reconfigure xserver x.org ?
<SeveredCross> sits: Huh?
<sits> SeveredCross: it already has xrandr 1.4 in it
<SeveredCross> In any case, if Xorg 7.3 doesn't make it in, i don't think it will be backported but will be in the next version.
<sits> so I believe it's a prerelease of 7.3
<SeveredCross> Well, X is modular.
<xero> Yeah. My situation is worse than either unwanted porn or crappy wanted porn
<SeveredCross> So xrandr and things like that can be from 7.3 without X itself being 7.3
<derblubber> just for the protocol: apt just gave me updates to acpi and something and now my S3 works (compaq presario x1000)
<sits> SeveredCross: you call it 7.3 when it's finally released
<treitter> if I've got an i945GM, which setup is preferred in Gutsy and beyond?: i810 driver + 915resolution, or "intel" driver?
<SeveredCross> Try the intel driver, it's supposed to work fine.
<treitter> SeveredCross: it seems to work fine except that video is broken under Compiz
<SeveredCross> Ah.
<SeveredCross> Must be something with the overlays.
<treitter> (I know it's been reported, but some bugs for that seem to be reported as Fixed, but it isn't..)
<sits> SeveredCross: what Gutsy has (I *think*) is a prerelease
<treitter> SeveredCross: yeah. It doesn't happen if the gstreamer video output is Xv
<SeveredCross> Yeah, the Xv extension is known not to work I think.
<SeveredCross> If you set it to X11 it works fine.
<xero> What's good about Xv?
<xero> I see no difference in Xv and X11 video.
<sits> Dekkard: you would have to check the changelogs to see what changed. I don't think SiS cards have 3D so that side of things shouldn't impact you...
<SeveredCross> I think Xv can do overlays and other fancy stuff X11 can't.
<sits> xero: what SeveredCross said
<xero> Never noticed it with Beryl.
<sits> XShm is interesting but xv tends to be hardware accelerated
<xero> Videos wobble fine for me without Xv
<sits> xero: that's tricky. That depends on the drivers
<treitter> er - yeah. I meant it works if you _don't_ set allow Xv
<treitter> Xv also does upscaling, etc., it looks like
<sits> some drivers (e.g. NVIDIA) can still provide and accelerate xv under AIGLX
<treitter> with it turned off, all my videos look really pixelated
<SeveredCross> Xv?
<SeveredCross> Really?
<SeveredCross> X11 looks the same as Xv to me.
<sits> X11 often looks a bit more pixelated
<xero> Once again I can easily say that I saw no difference.
<SeveredCross> I'm using X11 right know, it lokos a little blurry due to Compiz and having the blur windows effect enabled, but otherwise perfect.
<sits> because you aren't doing hypercubicmega scaling on things
<SeveredCross> Oh, good call.
<sits> but you only tend to notice when you makes things bigger than their native size
<xero> I resized a widescreen to 4:3 fullscreen.
<xero> No difference
<treitter> yeah - I'm sure if I viewed them at their regular sizes, it'd look the same for both
<mora> anyone know if they updated iwl4965 to 1.0.0.* in gutsy latest yet?
<SeveredCross> I can't even seem to use iwl3495
<sits> mora: driver is there but
<SeveredCross> I can't figure out how.
<mora> im using iwl4965 and it works ok most of the time. but i suspect it's not the latest version (or rather, I hope). Is there a way to find out what version is included?
<sits> mora: oh I see
<sits> mora: check git would be my advice
<mora> ok, thanks. i'll give it a try
<sits> mora: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy.git;a=summary
<SeveredCross> How does one actually use iwl instead of ipw?
<sits> xero: still broken?
<xero> Yep.
<xero> I can use Failsafe on the one account.
<sits> xero: what happens if you try and use it on the other?
<xero> Nothing at all.
<xero> Same as GNOME normal.
<mora> sits: thanks for the tip. seems they updated it to 1.0.0-1 15 aug.
<xero> Fsck.
<xero> Where does GNOME keep saved sessions?
<SeveredCross> Warning, running ext2fsck on a mounted filesystem migght cause severe damage. Are you sure you wanna proceed?
<xero> lol SeveredCross
<xero> fsck /media/SeveredCross
<Utnubu> hi all
<SeveredCross> I'm mounted readwrite, you might cause damage.
<xero> Yes, I'm sure I want to proceed, causing SEVERE damage to /mnt/SeveredCross
<xero> erm
<Utnubu> Has somebody the same problem that the pc resumes with gdm after standby?
<xero> /media/SeveredCross
* SeveredCross crashes
* xero lols
<xero> ...silent...
<xero> ./bangmom /usr/bin/SeveredCross; laugh
<sits> xero: they are normally packed away into a metacity directory. Other pieces might be in .gconf
<xero> Okay. Where is the metacity directory?
<xero> ~/.metacity?
<sits> xero: typically
<sits> but I don't think that will resolve the issue
<xero> Found the sessions and rm -rf'd them.
<sits> as you are stuck on a completely brand new user
<xero> Other account can run Failsafe now.
<sits> that makes sense
<sits> but it must be some sort of system issue to hang both users on a regular log in
<xero> At least we made some kind of progress.
<mora> anyone using bluetooth-alsa?
<sits> xero: have you tried using startx -- :2
<sits> xero: on a console as a regular user? Does that just hang too?
<xero> Makes the GNOME sound and hangs.
<xero> There was no GNOME sound before.
<sits> my guesses are all wrong but I think it might be a session thing
<xero> The xsession file for it just uses gnome-session
<sits> you had stuff which was unusual in your Xsession.d directory
<sits> I can only think that this is a hang over from a 3rd party repository
<sits> I wanted to msg you the contents of that dir but I got no reply
<sits> in your failsafe terminal
<sits> what happens if you try and run /usr/bin/gnome-session ?
<sits> (this should hang)
<xero> GNOME sound, hang
<sits> interesting
<sits> can you kill it off
<xero> Yes.
<sits> xero: now can you run it using strace
<sits> this should generate a lot of spew
<n0yd> Anyone that uses AWN know how to change the icon on the trash  applet?
<sits> strace -f /usr/bin/gnome-session
<xero> Ok.
<sits> stuff should fly by
<sits> but hopefully the last bit will give you clue
<xero> hang at poll(
<sits> ok what's the lead up to that?
<xero> socket, connect, unimportant stuff, gettimeofday, close, poll(. HANG
<xero> s/./,
<GoodHabit> Hello. How I can update my Kubuntu feisty to Gutsy version?
<xero> I wouldn't recommend doing that.
<xero> My Ubuntu is broken from it.
<GoodHabit> Why?
<GoodHabit> Oh.
<GoodHabit> Very broken?
<xero> GNOME is broken
* ftoo_on_gutsy thinks gutsy install has to be a fresh install
<GoodHabit> I have not gnome.
<GoodHabit> ftoo_on_gutsy: Sorry?
<xero> XGL gets installed and breaks KDE, GNOME, and lots of other stuff if you don't use it.
<ftoo_on_gutsy> i recommend a fresh install....
<sits> xero: ps auxw | grep [h] al | wc -l
<sits> GoodHabit: to be fair I would ask "Do you have any manually installed stuff or 3rd party repos?"
<jsomers> if you don't use any special third-party repo's for beryl, automatix, ... upgrading should work just fine
<xero> returns 7
<sits> if you do expect a bump ride
<TerraMaster> how do I set ownership of a file?
<xero> I dont use automatix but i used Trevino Edgy.
<xero> chown username file
<TerraMaster> thank you\
<xero> yer welkum
<GoodHabit> I am using only ubuntu-repo soft.
<sits> xero: what happens if you do
<xero> If I use XGL i get white screen with beryl, and if I don't I cant log in to GNOME.
<sits> xero: host ubuntu ?
<GoodHabit> Another question - when gutsy releases, what is the way to update?
<xero> Should I reinstall XGL and try to fix the WSOD?
<GoodHabit> How to make "clean" update?
<sits> xero: no
<GoodHabit> Or better re-install gutsy from gutsy cd?
<sits> GoodHabit: if you ever have the choice do a fresh install
<jsomers> it's always preffered
<jsomers> the tribe cd should work
<sits> GoodHabit: (this goes for anything)
<DanaG> That's odd:
<jsomers> and then slowly update to upstream
<GoodHabit> sits: Sorry, what is fresh install?
<DanaG> browsing gmail in Firefox, I get the little name tooltips in threads hanging ON TOP of my scrollbar.
<DanaG> Outside the content area!
<xero> I have no important data on this computer.
<sits> GoodHabit: oh sorry when you said CD I didn't realise you meant update from the CD
<xero> Should I just go ahead and format for Gutsy?
<sits> xero: I would love to know what the matter is
<sits> xero: but at this stage I have to admit it would have been faster. I don't know what those 3rd party repos and manual installs did though
<sits> the fact it is hanging on a poll still makes me think that a particular device hasn't been set up properly
<xero> If you are ok with it, I think that's what I'll do
<xero> Okay?
<sits> xero: give me a few more thinking time minutes
<xero> Ok.,
<sits> xero: what's the result of host ubuntu?
<xero> Host ubuntu not found
<sits> xero: host google.com
<xero> google.com has 3 addreses and 3 mails
<xero> 4 mails
<sits> xero: host localhost
<xero> host localhost not found
<sits> good grief
<xero> Oh boy oh boy oh boy
<penguin42> sits: For reference host localhost and host mymachine   don't work
<sits> penguin42: that's somewhat interesting but still
<blued> type "host localhost."
<penguin42> sits: Because I have a search domain in my resolv.conf
<sits> xero: what happens if you add the following line to the top of your resolv.conf
<sits> xero: search localdomain
<TheInfinity> has someone gnome here and can test something for me?
<sits> TheInfinity: don't ask if you can ask, ask : )
<TheInfinity> can you try to print www.spiegel.de via firefox or ef.<whatever>  in a postscript?
<sits> xero: are you there
<TheInfinity> via ff internal postscript function?
<TheInfinity> it should crash ;)
<penguin42> sure - is print to file ok ?
<sits> TheInfinity: ah I see hang on
<TheInfinity> but in the bug report someone asked about mnake this with gnome
<TerraMaster> Are there any wildcards?
<TheInfinity> because i test kubuntu
<TheInfinity> you have gnome and it hangs?
<sits> TheInfinity: print to file?
<TheInfinity> yes
<TheInfinity> print to postscript file
<TheInfinity> the PostScript default printer
<TerraMaster> !wildcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wildcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sits> xero: hello?
<xero> hello
<sits> xero: where were you up to?
<penguin42> TheInfinity: It seems to have hung
<xero> i was looking at food
<sits> TheInfinity: maxing out a core
<TheInfinity> ok. same as in kubuntu.
<xero> im about to eat
<sits> xero: did the host thing get any better?
<xero> search: command not found
<TheInfinity> and you both have gnome?
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> I do have KDE stuff installed as well though
<penguin42> I'm in a GNOME session
<sits> xero: oh I meant edit resolv.conf and add search localdomain at the top
<xero> oh
<sits> TheInfinity: yes GNOME here
<TheInfinity> okay. thanks.
<xero> Localhost shows up now
<xero> ubuntu doesn't
<sits> xero: and what does hostname print?
<penguin42> TheInfinity: Seems to be in libgklayout.so
<TheInfinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/131793 <-- here ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131793 in firefox "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<TerraMaster> !wildcards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wildcards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xero> hostname prints "ubuntu"
<sits> xero: can you try relogging into GNOME?
<xero> Ok.
<TerraMaster> Is there any way to downgrade?
<xero> I get a big gray window with nothing in it
<xero> It appears to be an unreadable err message
<sits> xero: same as always?
<sits> xero: or different to usual?
<penguin42> TerraMaster: You might be able to reverse indivudal packages but going back to the previous installation probably not
<xero> When I roll cursor over it, it turns into a text cursor
<xero> Slightly differemt
<sits> xero: hmm!
<sits> xero: sorry to drag it out like this but this is curious
<xero> At this point I'm seriously about to scream WHAT THE F**K
<sits> xero: what were the top to lines of your /etc/hosts ?
<penguin42> feel free if it makes you feel better
<penguin42> sits: Why do you think this is hostname related?
<xero> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<xero> 127.0.1.1 ubuntu
<Dannilion> great, my wireless doesn't work
<sits> penguin42: once upon a time I couldn't log into to GNOME after having some network issue and it turned out to be network related
<sits> penguin42: additionally the last thing seen was a poll
<sits> xero: ok next can you try your new user?
<penguin42> sits: I once had that a long time ago when an applet needed network (dict)
<xero> Ok.
<xero> Holy crap!
<xero> It worked!
<penguin42> batman!
<sits> penguin42: you often see it with gnome-panel and the like
<TheInfinity> penguin42: ... hmm ... how do i find out which *.so hangs? :h)
<sits> xero: ok your other problem is a down to that session
<sits> xero: yeah sure. Nice way to keep the spirits up
<sits> xero: what does the grey box say?
<penguin42> TheInfinity: I attached to the firefox process with gdb and did a backtrace
<xero> The grey box says nothing.
<sits> see I knew it
<xero> There are indications there is supposed to be text in it though.
<sits> xero: false hope on the new user account too
<finalbeta> I can no longer unmount an external usb drive, it's supposedly in use... How can I see what's keeping it from being unmounted?
<sits> finalbeta: ooo lsof or fuser are useful
<TheInfinity> penguin42: ah. didnt know this ... thanks :)
<finalbeta> thanks
<penguin42> TheInfinity: just start gdb with no arguments, when it gets a gdb prompt then type     attach xxxx where xxxx is the pid
<sits> xero: that grey box
<xero> Well now that i have a working user account, I can maybe take the settings from the old one and use them
<sits> xero: I think that is down to a broken session
<sits> xero: I check whether you have a .gnomerc file
<penguin42> xero: Or just move all your . files in your originakl user into a faulty directory
<xero> No .gnomerc
<sits> xero: and whether (after logging out and stopping any user processes)
<sits> xero: doing something like
<sits> mv .gconf .gconf.bak
<sits> helps
<sits> I'd also check whether you have a .xinitrc file
<xero> no xinitrc
<xero> On old user: GNOME sound, processor noises from tower, HANG
<sits> xero: interesting
<sits> xero: and you moved aside the old .gconf ?
<xero> Yes.
<penguin42> move all your .gnome*
<sits> xero: what is in .xession-errors now?
<sits> penguin42: good idea
<xero> setuid/setgid problems, refuse gtk+
<sits> xero: towards the end?
<xero> Start and end
<xero> It's a very short file
<xero> All of it is seen with no scrolling.
<sits> ok
<sits> and you still see that grey box?
<xero> One second.
<xero> No grey box.
<sits> backdrop?
<xero> Solid tannish color
<penguin42> xero: When it is in the hung state; use ctrl-alt-f1 to go to the console then do   xlsclients -display :0
<xero> Very ubuntu-like
<sits> and you normally have a picture?
<xero> Yes.
<sits> ok
<penguin42> xero: That should tell you all the things currently running
<sits> penguin42: hey that's new to me
<xero> gnome-session gnome-screensaver gnome-settings-daemon seahorse-agent
<xero> Those 4 are the only things running
<penguin42> xero: (or just move all the . files out of the way and continue your life!)
<xero> lol
<sits> ah
<sits> I didn't get you to move aside .gconfd
<Dannilion> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xero> All . files moved.
<xero> Everything still broked
<sits> phew
<sits> xero: and you have no old processes lingering around?
<xero> No.
<penguin42> xero: All of your . files?
<xero> x-session-manager
<xero> There's a new one.
<xero> Yep. ALL of my . files
<sits> xero: can you log out
<sits> then as the target user on a console type killall -u targetuser
<penguin42> xero: And delete any files in /tmp belonging to targetuser
<sits> penguin42: ahh good thinking
<xero> Okay.
<sits> perhaps a reboot will be easiest
<sits> after the files dotfiles are moved
<penguin42> nod
<xero> LOL LOL LOL ultimate false hope of death
<xero> Everything started perfectly and then it got killed
<sits> xero: that's a bit more like it
<sits> xero: logging in again results in it dying again?
<xero> Actually
<xero> That fixed it
<penguin42> hmm - I've noticed that a few times now; xchat-gnome giving me a busy cursor (watch) - but otherwise is fune
<sits> I'll have to bear this search domain business in mind
<sits> I always had a hunch not being able to find localhost had consequences but I never thought they could be so severe
<penguin42> sits: My gut feeling is that it is more related to it being 127.0.1.1 on his box - but not sure where that has come from or why it would actually break things
<sits> penguin42: That's common these days
<sits> I think that's down to support for mdns
<xero> Rebooted to install a new kernel, set up my session, w00ted.
<xero> Thanks.
<sits> xero: hey thank you. You help me understand what the problem was
<xero> :)
<sits> of course I should have just said reinstall but I'm curious like that
<penguin42> sits: OK; I know I can't host localhost put I can ping it, so I don't think it was the resolv.conf
<xero> Well you kept me from having to do an all nighter reinstall
<sits> penguin42: hmm
<xero> It's not easy to replace 40GB of files
<sits> xero: just be careful. Those binary drivers can come back to hurt you at any time
<sits> penguin42: any how cheers for the help
<sits> xero: good luck (and think backups)
<sits> bye folks...
<Dannilion> how do I find out what wireless card I have so I can try and fix the problem of it not being detected properly?
<xero> e/exec env
<Dannilion> nm... found it
<xero> Crap
<xero> HAPPY=xero9364
<n0dding0ff> Why did wlan0 suddenly disappear from "Network."  It worked before when I had Gutsy Gibbon loaded, and then it suddenly disappeared.
<n0dding0ff> ?
<Utnubu> n0dding0ff: check your /etc/network/interfaces
<Dannilion> my eth1 (wireless) has also disappeared
<Utnubu> my works fine
<n0dding0ff> Yeah, I only have my ethernet and modem connection.
<Dannilion> eth1 is in my /etc/network/interfaces
<Dannilion> but is not coming up anywhere else
<Utnubu> remove it or set it to auto
<n0dding0ff> I can't really check my system right now.
<Utnubu> no other entries
<Dannilion> it is set to auto
<Utnubu> only lan connections make sense in interfaces and the lo of course
<Dannilion> only ones in there are lan and lo
<Dannilion> (if I remove eth0 I will lose the internet- not what I want right this second)
<Utnubu> with lan I mean wired network
<Utnubu> network-manager recognizes the network cards without /etc/network/interfaces
<Dannilion> knetworkmanager is not recognising the wireless
<Dannilion> (which I guess means network-manager isn't)
<Utnubu> Networkmanager shows the connection if it isn't listed in interfaces or it is set to auto and dhcp afaik
<Dannilion> it's currently set to auto
<Dannilion> it's just disappeared
<Utnubu> hm, could you post it in pastebin
<Dannilion> bleh... I shall try a restart and see if that fixes it
<Utnubu> but maybe it is another problem
<Dannilion> I think it's another problem
<Utnubu> yeah, a restart is always a good solution :)
<n0dding0ff> Utnubu: Okay, I don't have an "interfaces" folder.
<xero9364> Ubuntu+2 will be amazing.
<n0dding0ff> Oh, it's a file
<hydrogen> full of vapourware xero9364? :)
<xero9364> Gutsy is already faaaar ahead of Vista/Leopard, so Gutsy+1 = HAPPY
<Utnubu> n0dding0ff: it is a file in network folder under etc
<Utnubu> xero9364: Why?
<xero9364> It looks better, it has -never- crashed on me or any of my friends who use it, and it has more apps than Mac
<n0dding0ff> Utnubu: I just got that.  I seem to have that interface.
<xero9364> It's also customizable down to the very kernel you run.
<xero9364> Even the toughest problems are either patched in a week or manually fixed in a day or 2
<Utnubu> hm, ctrl + l doesn't work anymore with compiz
<Utnubu> is there a workaround?
<Utnubu> xero9364: it is easy to crash with intel driver
<Utnubu> and standby
<xero9364> It'll be fixed in a week.
<Utnubu> that s correct
<Utnubu> in some cases it least but it is open
<xero9364> Probably less than a week.
<xero9364> rm -rf /media/bugs; echo hooray
<penguin42> xero9364: use && rather than ;
<gustavold> hi all I've updated from feisty to gutsy using update-manager... now all the fonts are big. Do you know what may has gone wrong?
<xero9364> Why not ;?
<penguin42> xero9364: That way you only echo hooray if the rm didn't error
<xero9364> Oh.
<Dannilion> reboot fixed wireless
<Dannilion> think everything is working again :p
<xero9364> What about this?
<penguin42> gustavold: I've not got that problem but I seem to remember someone else mentioning it
<xero9364> HAPPY=xero9364
<penguin42> :-)
<xero9364> If only it were that simple to remove bugs and make oneself happy.
<n0dding0ff> Utnubu: do you think my problem is an ndisnswrapper problem?
<n0dding0ff> I only have about twenty mintues left on this computer, so I need to really hurry.
<xero9364> lol
<xero9364> Sorry bout the clone.
<pat__> hello
<pat__> can anyone help me with a problem with eternal lands?
<Xero> I forgot where the auto identify setup for XChat is.
<Dannilion> okay, now I fixed the sudo timestamp problem, I think everything is working :p
<Xero> Everything's good here too.
<Xero> Can't wait for October when this becomes official
<Dannilion> indeed
* Dannilion now has to install compiz fusion and secondlife and other neat stuff :p
<Xero> I still remember Flight 5.
<Xero> Kinda sucked (no offense)
<Dannilion> (which one was flight 5 again?)
<Xero> Dapper alpha 5
<Dannilion> ahh, dapper
<Dannilion> thanks
<Xero> Dapper = Drake = Fly = Flight
<Dannilion> Dapper was the first one I tested in alpha too
<Xero> They always do that kind of stuff.
<Dannilion> yeah
<Xero> Alpha name is relevant to release name
<Dannilion> brain no worky
<Xero> WTF is an Eft, by the way?
<penguin42> tasty
<Xero> What is an eft
<Xero> I know what a fawn a drake a gibbon a hedgehog a groundhog and all the others are, but what is an eft
<penguin42> Xero: dict.org says it is the common newt
<Xero> Lol. A newt.
<Dannilion> ahhh
<penguin42> there can't be that many animals that start with an 'e'
<Xero> But it was "Herd" in alpha wasn't it? Newts don't come in herds...
<Dannilion> and next is heron
<Dannilion> emu
<penguin42> and noone can spell echidna (?)
<Xero> Knuckles, penguin42
<Dannilion> elephant
<Xero> That's how I spell echidna
<penguin42> hmm emu wouldn't be bad; I'm not sure elephant would be quite suitable
<Xero> elephant = bloated
<Xero> Edgy = kewl. Eft = small and fast
<penguin42> and obscure
<Xero> Edgy Eft fits it perfectly.
<Dannilion> heron's aren't obscure
<penguin42> I never said they were, I was talking about Efts
<Dannilion> (at least not here, where we see them occasionally)
<Xero> I see an Eft under my porch sometimes. Appears to be the same one, too.
<noah__> FYI, pvmove (LVM) is broken on 2.6.22.. https://www.redhat.com/archives/linux-lvm/2007-September/msg00001.html
<Xero> mv /dev/eft /porch/under
<Xero> Hey look. An eft under my porch.
#ubuntu+1 2007-09-02
<DanaG> Mmm, gotta love update-manager -- if you scroll rapidly through the list, it freezes and eats CPU, and then starts showing the wrong changelogs for things.
<RAOF> Cool.
<penguin42> erk
<penguin42> hmm - google earth has stopped working for me; saying it can't open libXdamage
<Xero> mmmmm CPU
<noah__> #136677
<noah__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/136677
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136677 in lvm2 "pvmove likely broken on 2.6.22" [Undecided,New] 
<penguin42> can anyone run googleearth?
<Xero> penguin42, I would tell you if I had any interest in google earth.
<penguin42> it's pleasantly addictive :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: That's one thing I never tested so far.
<Xero> Where is it after I install it?
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: BTW - I checked the virtual TTY messages after boot and there's three from kinit related to the resume image not being found, but not generate after a hibernate
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Have you got a 32 bit or a 64 bit box? And in either case what do you have in the way of  /usr/lib/libXdamage*
<Xero> penguin42, where is Google Earth after it's installed?
<penguin42> Xero: Whereever you put it
<Xero> ....
<DanaG> Argh, for some reason, audio periodically freezes on my system.
<Xero> Command name? Anything?
<penguin42> googleearth
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: It's a 32-bit kernel, but 64-bit CPUs. G.E. has too many 32-bit dependencies up to now to be stable on a 64-bit kernel
<Xero> bash: googleearth: command not found
<Xero> I just installed it from apt-get
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: I had it working great on feisty
<penguin42> Xero: Ah I downloaded the binary blob from google - haven't tried the package
<xtknight> ah googleearth is in medibuntu
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Can you tell me if you have a libXdamage.so of any form that isn't a symlink ?
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: Yes, I do too. It's kinda essential for me but until I can trust Gutsy the only thing I do in the gutsy installation is test the kernel
<Xero> googleearth is in Gutsy...
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: let me look...
<xtknight> runs for me on gusy 64 no issues whatsoever
<DanaG> usb 4-1.4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<DanaG> usb 4-1.4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<DanaG> ...and so on.
<xtknight> "googleearth"
<xtknight> gutsy*
<xtknight> the medibuntu package
<DanaG> !info googleearth
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> Package googleearth does not exist in gutsy
<Xero> Goooooooooogle
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: $ find /usr/lib -name 'libXdamage*' -exec ls -ld {} \;
<IntuitiveNipple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2007-05-19 17:02 /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1 -> libXdamage.so.1.0.0
<IntuitiveNipple> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6024 2006-12-20 12:53 /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.0.0
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<penguin42> xtknight: can you do an ldd on the binary please and find where it is getting libXdamage from; I've just confirmed someone elses bug who has the same problem as me
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Interesting - and where is that /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.0.0 from according to a dpkg -l ?
<xtknight> well /usr/bin/googleearth is a script for me
<penguin42> sorry, dpkg -S
<xtknight> would you like me to do it on the nearest executable?
<penguin42> xtknight: Yeh there is a googleearth.bin
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: $ dpkg-query -S 'libXdamage*'
<IntuitiveNipple> libxdamage1: /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1
<IntuitiveNipple> libxdamage1: /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.0.0
<penguin42> ah right ok, yes
<xtknight> andy@andy-desktop:~$ ldd /usr/lib/googleearth/googleearth-bin |grep -i damage
<penguin42> it looks like the ia32-libs one is missing it - but I don't understand why it used to work
<xtknight> nothing
<xtknight> isn't damage a composite extension?
<penguin42> interesting, mine is linked against libXdamage
<xtknight> i don't have compiz.
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/71
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: I have compiz, and the Google-packaged G.E. 4.2
<xtknight> and i'm using medibuntu
<xtknight> i can try google-packed
<penguin42> weird...
<penguin42> unless a package that has come in has just caused it to want libXdamage or I have a newer version
<xtknight> penguin42, google-packaged is also flawless
<xtknight> amd64 gutsy
<penguin42> *weird* - I'm not the only person to have this
<penguin42> #136624
<penguin42> is a report from someone else with the same problem
<xtknight> Bug 136624
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136624 in ia32-libs "(gutsy amd64) libxdamage not in ia32-libs" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136624
<xtknight> google-packed doesn't require Damage here, either.
* penguin42 just dropped the libXdamage.so.1 in from the 32 bit deb and it's fine
<xtknight> penguin42, try linux32 googleearth ?
<xtknight> vs. damage
<penguin42> yeh I did - didn't help
<xtknight> dont know, i replied to the report saying i can't reproduce it
<penguin42> the real problem is the abortion that is ia32-libs
<xtknight> correct my ia32-libs does not contain libXdamage
<xtknight> lots of other libX*
<penguin42> I guess it might depend on the exact build of google earth
<penguin42> mine is 4.2.0180.1134 (beta)
<IntuitiveNipple> same here
<penguin42> triple weird
<penguin42> when did you last run an update on your gutsy?
<penguin42> md5sum: b4324e609801dd70c90b524ebed74c4f  googleearth-bin
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Ah but you are running 32 bit native so you're OK
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, like I said, the 64-bit was unusable
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> xtknight: What version of googleearth do you have?
<xtknight> penguin42, 4.2.0810.1134 (beta)
<xtknight> i'm 64-bit
<penguin42> same as me - and your md5 ?
<xtknight> of googleearth-bin?
<penguin42> nod
<xtknight> b4324e609801dd70c90b524ebed74c4f  ./google-earth/googleearth-bin
<xtknight> same
<penguin42> same
<penguin42> and   ldd ./googleearth-bin | grep -i damage
<xtknight> notinh
<xtknight> nothing
<penguin42> weird
<penguin42> it's got to be one of the other lib32 libraries then that is now linking against it, but I can't see that package having been recently updated
<penguin42> ah, I think it's my /usr/lib32/libGLU.so.1
<xtknight> i use nvidia proprietary drivers
<xtknight> what about you?
<penguin42> ahhhh!
<xtknight> nvidia.com 100.x drivers
<xtknight> nvidias replace libGL* i believe
<penguin42> nod
<xtknight> mesa for you?
<penguin42> yeh
<xtknight> ah add it to the bug report
<penguin42> yeh will do
<xtknight> mesa needs damage, needs to be in ia32
<IntuitiveNipple> xtknight: Hmm, thank-you! You've just explained why maybe I was having problems with the 64-bit trials. I'm going to try booting gutsy 64-bit tomorrow and see how it goes.
<penguin42> right, time for bed
<penguin42> night guys
<DanaG> Argh, when I try to change things in xscreensaver-demo, it locks up and becomes unkillable.
<DanaG> Even with SIGKILL and SIGSEGV.
<alesan> hi, could you tell me if in gutsy the gksu "fade" effect can be disabled preserving the security feature to grab the entire screen?
<alesan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235560&page=4 <- feisty has this problem
<DanaG> rename("/home/dana/.xscreensaver.tmp", "/home/dana/.xscreensaver") = 0
<DanaG> sync(
<DanaG> (hangs there.)
<DanaG> And it becomes super-unkillable.
<DanaG> Heh, xscreensaver-demo: unknown option: --no-xshm
<DanaG> xscreensaver-demo: [--display dpy]  [--prefs]  [--debug]  [--sync]  [--no-xshm]  [--configdir dir] 
<vader1102> One question, then I am out lol. Is Gusty going to be able to detect Vista partitions? I tried 6.06 and 7.04 and neither one would see my vista partition. I suck at partitioning so I would not use.
<Xero> vader1102, delete Vista,
<Xero> FUD/DRM/Microsoft for the lose
<vader1102> Xero, I would if I did not support businesses that use it
<Xero> Oh crap.
<vader1102> yup lol
<Xero> Your situation sucks.
<vader1102> Up until 7.04 I was an avid user, 7.04 is when I got this lappy lol
<sayers> http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=199201179&pgno=4&queryText= arrticles like these are made by stupid people
<sayers> saying that windows installer inspired ubuntus
<sayers> but this isnt offtopic sorry :*(
<Xero> Roffle mao
<DanaG> Wow, update-manager eats CPU while downloading changelogs.
<Xero> Windows sucks. Period.
<sayers> Xero, not true, it has features like Disk Defrag that if you like waisting time are quite usful
<Xero> lol sayers
<sayers> and lets not forget virus scanners for when your busy but need to make sure your secure
<sayers> and we cant forget internet explorer
<Xero> IE sucks
<sayers> tabbed browsing is a BRAND NEW IDEA
<Xero> Yeah it is
<Xero> Firefox wont have it for another month I betg
<Xero> *bet
<sayers> ;P
<sayers> they atleast have Aero
<Xero> Lol
<Xero> Aero < Beryl
<sayers> which is way better than any Terminal Shell in linux
<sayers> Beryl < Crap patty
<Xero> WTF?
<vader1102> I don't use Explorer since version whatever
<sayers> Xero, Compiz Fusion
<Xero> Beryl > > > > > > > > > > > > Crap Patty
<sayers> Compiz Fusion > 100000000 Crap Patties
<Xero> Compiz Fusion sucks for me.
<sayers> why?
<Xero> It eats my CPU up
<Xero> Beryl produces the same effects WHILE PLAYING WARCRAFT
<Xero> and all on 10% cpu instead of 90
<Xero> How is that a crap patty?
<vader1102> when is gusty due to be final?
<Xero> October 10
<Xero> I think
<vader1102> cool ty
<Xero> 7.10 2007 10th month
<Xero> I know its in october
<IntuitiveNipple> vader1102: I'e not had problems with Edgy or Feisty or Gutsy detecting NTFS/Vista partitions
<Xero> NTFS != WinFS
<Xero> WinFS = NTFS + Crapware
<vader1102> IntuitiveNipple, I have. The last 2 have not seen either Linux or NTFS partitions on my hp dv series lappy
<sayers> Xero, If they'd adopt ext 3 they would have all these problems
<IntuitiveNipple> vader1102: that does sound strange... when you say "seen", at what level? Gparted, (c)fdisk?
<Xero> sayers, what problems?
<IntuitiveNipple> Xero: WinFS *isn't* shipped in Vista
<vader1102> IntuitiveNipple, it is with the graphical installer
<Xero> Naked women.
<Xero> If Vista had naked women that jumped out of the monitor I might use it.
<IntuitiveNipple> vader1102: Hmmm... Is this with the default HP installation on the PC?
<vader1102> yes IntuitiveNipple
<Xero> Oh crap HP has falled fictim to the TCPA.
<Xero> Hell froze over. Armageddon begins.
<vader1102> but I gave Linux a bunch of space *g*
<Xero> *fallen victim
<IntuitiveNipple> vader1102: When I installed, I first booted into Vista and resized the Vista partition down to 27GB using Disk Management, then booted the Linux LiveCD and installed into the free space. It also detected properly the disk's System Recovery and Vista partitions (#1 and #2)
<IntuitiveNipple> vader1102: It seems strange if this happens on three different versions too.
<vader1102> hmmmmmmmmmm.. the last time I tried a month ago, the live cd would not even boot completely. I think it is the video I have on here
<IntuitiveNipple> Gutsy?
<vader1102> I have not tried gusty as yet
<IntuitiveNipple> What video chipset does it have?
<vader1102> Nvidia GeFprce Go 6150
<vader1102> Geforce
<IntuitiveNipple> It *should* be okay - this Vaio has 7600, not seen any problems in Feisty, or Gutsy tribe-4/5
<vader1102> I wonder what the he** I am doing wrong then
<IntuitiveNipple> lol... its not you, it's the PC always!
<IntuitiveNipple> I bet it's something magical like... fingerprints on the CD :p
<vader1102> I tried passing the noapic noalpic and all of that crap as well
<IntuitiveNipple> What specific model is it?
<vader1102> fresh burn allways
<vader1102> dv9201ca
<IntuitiveNipple> let me dig in the bugs...
<vader1102> kk
<IntuitiveNipple> I can't find any mentions of problems with it... just some comments on getting the firmware for the Wifi sorted out
<vader1102> lol I will try another dl........ maybe somehow I got corrupted dl's
<IntuitiveNipple> When you boot the LiveCD, do you do anything 'special' before starting the installer?
<jxxxt> Any one know why when I click on restricted driver for broadcom wireless it exits with a failed message
<IntuitiveNipple> best to always run the CD-check from the CD boot menu once, it saves a lot of agro later
<vader1102> no, normally I just go into one of my irc channels and then get it going
<IntuitiveNipple> I can't think of any reason the GUI/Gparted component of the installer would ignore partitions.
<vader1102> I will dl the newest Feisty in a few
<vader1102> I will go into winders and delete my Linux partitions and then install from there
<IntuitiveNipple> Whilst you're there check if the Windows partitions are basic or dynamic
<IntuitiveNipple> That could have an impact on it
<vader1102> ok. If it is dynamic I am screwed ll
<vader1102> hold on, it aint......... I am on F7 talking to you right now lol
<vader1102> jxxxt, I would imagine that it would be a not so good driver or firmware..... don't know for sure as I am on fedora as of right now, but that is what I would consider
<vader1102> jxxxt, does dmesg give you any ideas?
<jxxxt> vader1102, I was using it OK with dapper drake and just came up to gutsy on the recommend of a friend who thought the wireless thing to be easy. Maybe not so huh?
<vader1102> jxxxt, it might be. I would see what dmesg says about it. Most of the time that will let you know if it is the driver
<Xero> Anyone know how to get Fusion-like wobble in Beryl?
<Xero> It looks a bit smoother in Fusion
<jxxxt> vader1102, many times this message in dmseg [ 1430.669924]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<DanaG> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<vader1102> jxxxt, I was about to say it looks like you have the wrong firmware lol but it looks like DanaG beat me to the typing punch
<jxxxt> DanaG, I tried to use this from the Gutsy gui on restricted drivers and it failed.
<DanaG> Restricted-manager is broken for me.
<DanaG> "Fetch from internet" -- OK.  Downloads........ back to main screen, still unchecked.
<jxxxt> vader1102, DanaG.ok guys I guess it is back to the forums for me LOL
<DanaG> Use local file: browse or type path, hit OK.  OK.  OK!  Bang on mouse button!  WTF, it doesn't do anything!
<vader1102> lol......... jxxxt I would not know what to check for you, or I would. Right now I am looking into doing a fiesty install on my lappy. I would install gusty but I need something that is stable for I go to clients homes with it, and don't want to take a borked system lol
<jxxxt> vader1102, Fair enough, I have time on my side (and an ethernet cable in my pocket)
<vader1102> lol
<Xero> Anyone know how to get Fusion-like wobble in Beryl?
<IntuitiveNipple> shake the LCD?
<Xero> ....
<Xero> Jerk
<Xero> By the way, that didn't work, either.
<Xero> I actually tried it.
<xtknight> omgees!  he was serious!  i actually tried it
<Xero> lol.
<vader1102> Xero, I have no clue. Let me look
<Xero> I got it so that it moves like Fusion but it isnt exactly as smooth.
<Xero> In fusion I can move a big window without it snapping/jerking around.
<Xero> Very fluid
<vader1102> hmmmmmmmmmm not sure. I will look once I get the install stuff worked out, if you can wait for a couple of hours. Have some important dl's happening right now
<Xero> I can't wait a few hours unless I go to bed during those hours.
<vader1102> sorry Xero I am remoted into another pc right now. I  cannot do anything for a while
<Artimus> Is anything major broken in Gutsy right now?  (Base system, X, KDE, Konqueror, Kopete, Konqueror, Konversation)?
<nickrud> shoot, all but the first two could be broke, and no worries ;)
<nickrud> Artimus, but the first two are ok
<pidgas> did an update/full-upgrade cycle today.  Now my xsession fails over.  The .xsession-errors file starts with a Gtk-WARNING that a process is running setuid or setgid and that GTK+ is refusing to initialize.  I logged in to a failsafe terminal and ran xfce4-session which started right up (I'm using right now).  Anyone else run into this or a similar error (I'm using xubuntu gutsy)?
<Artimus> nickrud: Yeah...  I'm setting up a chroot
<Azerial> Hello, I'm having a problem in 7.04 with my CD/DVD Burner combo drive Not working at all, like it does not exist, a thread in the Ubuntu Forums a user had the same problem and upgraded to Gusty and it fixed it.
<Azerial> think this would work for me?
<ZigZag> hey guys
<ZigZag> and girls
<IntuitiveNipple> I can see why you're called ZigZag :)
<ZigZag> ;-P
<ZigZag> haha
<ZigZag> yeah good intuition
<Azerial> hah
<IntuitiveNipple> Azerial: It depends whether you can confirm the reason for the problem is the same.
<Azerial> Well All I know is my CD/DVD Burner combo drive does not exist to Ubuntu
<ZigZag> need help: upgraded from feisty to gutsy and my previosuly working X got broken.. not login screen... ATI Radeon X600
<IntuitiveNipple> Azerial: Remember Gutsy is still in alpha-test, not guaranteed to work or be reliable
<Azerial> worse come to worse I can reinstall 7.04
<ZigZag> not login screen=no login screen
<Azerial> and all my data Is backed up across 20 some data cds
<IntuitiveNipple> Azerial: what debugging have you done? Have you search launchpad bugs, checked the dmesg log file to see if/how the device is reported at boot-time?
<Azerial> I dont understand what your saying NIpple
<Azerial> Im a first timer to linux
<Azerial> Ive been using it a little over 24 hours
<Azerial> and banging my head agasint the wall for that entire time trying to get this stupid cd/dvd burner drive working
<Azerial> Its my only cd/dvd drive on the computer and it baffles me how I could isntall Ubuntu with it but not use it once ubuntu is installed
<IntuitiveNipple> Azerial: okay.... Ubuntu has a web-site called 'launchpad' part of which handles bug reports. Your first step would be to search the existing bug reports for anything that looks similar. you might find a solution is already available.
<Azerial> link please?
<IntuitiveNipple> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ZigZag> uhm?
<Azerial> cant find anything about SATA DVD/CD Burner combo drives
<Azerial> on launchpad
<ZigZag> anyone?
<PiNE> hi everybody!  i just installed 7.10 on a thinkpad t61. i am following the advice in http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.10_%28Gutsy_Gibbon%29_Tribe_5_on_a_ThinkPad_T61 about the sound but it still doesn't work.  any ideas?
<Maczimus> ok this is weird guys, I have an ATI card (x200) to be exact in my laptop. never been able to do the composite effects. Installed the xserver-xgl thing and did nothing else for fear of messing something up. but that was like 2 days ago. but now for some reason effects are working was there some kind of update or something?
<Maczimus> oh i am running gutsy and I love it
<PiNE> when i open the volume control, under the playback tab i have PCM, Microphone and Internal Mic (which is muted)
<PiNE> in the switches tab i have headphones and Speakers (both checked)
<PiNE> and in the Options tab i have input source as mic and input source as mic.
<PiNE> does that seem okay?
<jscinoz> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu 7.10 tribe 5 on a dell XPS m1330 laptop (santa rosa). It has an intel soundcard, and since the .10 kernel, ALSA does not work, when i try to load the snd_hda_intel module, or run anything related to alsa (amixer, asoundconf, etc) the terminal window is filled with "ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:0 <NEWLINE> audio_alsa: Error: control open (0):
<jscinoz>  No such file or directory", how can i fix this?
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> dist-upgrading gutsy broke my custom gdm setup and my desktop. gnome-terminal displays a white box and there are no window decorations
<nemik> jscinoz: get the svn version of als
<nemik> *alsa
<jmg> :(
<jscinoz> is there a guide on how to do this? last time i did that i ended up breaking gtk somehow
<Artimus> So, killall is broken in Gutsy and apparantly "killall5" is very violent, even when run accidentally from a chroot.
<DanaG> Wow, pkill -v is dangerous.
<DanaG> What would you think the -v would be?
<DanaG> I thought it'd be 'verbose', but nope:
<DanaG>  -v     Negates the matching.
<crdlb> O_o
<DanaG> Luckily, I ran it not as root.
<crdlb> couldn't they have picked a different letter?
<DanaG> Where the heck do they get 'v' from?
<DanaG> There's no V in "Negates the matching."
<shirish> hi all, does anybody how I can use netstat to find out which port pidgin is using for let's say chatting on IRC server.
<crdlb> if you cut M in half and flip it ...
<DanaG> There's only A E G H I M N S T
<DanaG> No 'v'.
<DanaG>  pkill --help
<DanaG> pkill: invalid option -- -
<DanaG> Usage: pkill [-SIGNAL]  [-fvx]  [-n|-o]  [-P PPIDLIST]  [-g PGRPLIST]  [-s SIDLIST]  [-u EUIDLIST]  [-U UIDLIST]  [-G GIDLIST]  [-t TERMLIST]  [PATTERN] 
<DanaG> Doesn't give any idea what f,v,x is.
<crdlb> and those look like the standard tar args
<shirish> does anybody how I can use netstat to find out which ports are used by pidgin to connect with IRC, with MSN & other chat servers
<Hobbsee> DanaG: try  man pkill
<DanaG> netstat -p
<DanaG> I did try man -- after --help didn't help.
<DanaG> netstat -p pidgin
<DanaG> oh wait, that didn't do it.
<shirish> I had tried both of them before, they didn't work, hence asked
<Hobbsee> DanaG: ah, darn.
<shirish> I had also googled but failed to find anything appropriate, somebody did tell me about a netstat -ban but even that cmd doesn't work.
<DanaG> Well, you may be able to do something with sed or grep.
<DanaG> But I don't know them well enough to help with that.
<shirish> DanaG: same here, they are a mystery to me, the only one I know is grep a bit.
<DanaG> Wow, now even my spam is mentioning Linux.
<DanaG> Sample line:  Cumpara ubuntu user rating monday august anunat. Funcii apparmor dezvoltat novell, devenit opensource urm? Create cateva principale
<hylje> heh, bull generator
<jscinoz> whats the URL for the alsa svn?
<DanaG>  keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 242
<DanaG> Argh.
<DanaG> I used setkeycodes, and xev still won't pick up the buttons.
<crimsun> jscinoz: it uses hg, not svn.
<jscinoz> Whats the url for that then?
<crimsun> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Download#ALSA_HG_.28Mercurial.29_SCM_repositories
<crimsun> remember to use hg.alsa-project, not hg-mirror.alsa-project
<jscinoz> cheers
<jscinoz> i hope i dont break something this time
<DanaG> I've always found it odd that, on many onboard audio devices, pc speaker cannot be volume controlled.
<DanaG> wtfhell?  To give Xorg keycode 242, I have to setkeycode to 138.
<DanaG> I had to literally go
<DanaG> sudo setkeycodes e073 100
<DanaG> Start from 0 and go all the way up to find it.
<DanaG> I wish there were a way to get xev to show only key events.
<DanaG> Ooh, I just found 'eject'.
<DanaG> However, it's not the keycode I'm looking for...
<DanaG> Hmm, what exactly is mode_switch?
<jscinoz> Being over my bandwidth limit SUCKS.
<jscinoz> taking forever to hg-clone the new alsa driver
<jscinoz> Compiz-fusion runs perfectly on 7.10 tribe 5 except for one thing: When i start something else which needs hardware acceleration, or i exit compiz-fusion, either by "metacity --replace" or killing the process, my entire system hangs. any ideas?
<DanaG> Wow, that was annoying: I had to go one by one up to 239 to find the right keycode.
<DanaG> I wonder how many people have this model of laptop.
<DanaG> And use any distro of Linux .
* Hobbsee should upload variosu bits of kde again, then.
<pwnguin> does displayconfig or bulletproof x actually work?
<bikeboy> pwnguin: there's a demo and a few instructions from the dev floating around the web, you seen it?
<pwnguin> bikeboy: was just thinking that i still cant set up tv out on my laptop with gutsy
<pwnguin> was wondering if this was common or just me
<bikeboy> pwnguin: i don't think the bulletproof part is enabled yet, but it's there. Displayconfig has been ok for me so far though
<pwnguin> display config doesn't cope well for me
<pwnguin> sometimes it crashes
<pwnguin> sometimes it just locks up x =(
<pwnguin> i had been resorting to vista for playback since it at least worked, but media player classic is kinda crappy
<bikeboy> i guess you can only file/work on bugs, or hope for the best...
<jscinoz> hey guys, im trying to install the latest ALSA driver from HG, however it asks me to set the alsa-kernel directory, via an environment variable, what dir should i use and what command to set it?
<pwnguin> hg?
<jscinoz> like svn
<jscinoz> just slightly different
<jscinoz> but the question was, what directory should i set when it asks for the alsa-kernel dir
<DanaG> Odd: I have my media keys set to super-{z,x,c,v,b}, yet dbus-monitor shows nothing when I press them.
<pvandewyngaerde> you can monitor x events with xev
<jscinoz> i set an environment value with "env varname=varvalue" right?
<DanaG> I'm trying to monitor dbus events, though.
<pvandewyngaerde> jscinoz:  isnt it "export" ?
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> :P
<pvandewyngaerde> hmm, i have no manual entry for it
<pvandewyngaerde> http://webtools.live2support.com/linux/export.php
<xtknight> the "clicking" in mp3s for rhythmbox is a known problem, i assume?
<Jordan_U> xtknight, Check launchpad
<Hobbsee> meh.  too many bugs.
<xtknight> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<xtknight> hmm ubuntu+1 ones are all 0'd out.  thought i hear something about the rhythmbox/mp3 problem in here
<alesan> hi, could you tell me if in gutsy the gksu "fade" effect can be disabled preserving the security feature to grab the entire screen?
<SeveredCross> I don't think it can...
<Jordan_U> alesan, I am sure it can
<alesan> Jordan_U: so this is solved:
<alesan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235560&page=4 <- feisty has this problem
<Jordan_U> alesan, This sounds like an interesting challenge :)
<shirish> guys can anybody tell me where I can find more info. about dash, I failed to find more info. about dash through google , I'm looking for comparison between dash & bash if possible
<arooni> has anyone had trouble with an unstable eclipse?
<shirish> arooni, I can install it & help you test something but don't know anything about development
<arooni> shirish, thanx; i was more concerned about how it crashes all the time
<arooni> not about developing code with it ;p
<arooni> although id like to do that; provided it doesnt crash
<shirish> arooni, I can install it, how do I trigger the crash, have you put up a bug-report about it?
<Hobbsee> bah, eclipse.
<arooni> shirish, hang on a sec; i'm thinking its the vim plugin i put in there
<shirish> Hobbsee, hi
<Hobbsee> hi shirish
<shirish> arooni, I think its something like that, for Eclipse runs fine, although I'm using gcj
<arooni> shirish, ah ok; i'm using sun java 6
<shirish> arooni, it showed me the welcome screen & some icons
<arooni> can you see if running it with sun java 6 blows it up
<arooni> do you have gusty?
<arooni> cuz i do too
<shirish> arooni, yes, I'm on gutsy
<shirish> arooni, I'm trying to use everything without using sun java as far as possible
<shirish> not trying, doing
<arooni> well
<arooni> thats probably a good move
<arooni> i need it for radrails & aptana's plugin to work
<shirish> arooni, somehow my experience with sun java have not been good, gcj on the other hand has not had any major problems except some third-party .jar's not running but that's to be expected I guess.
<arooni> man its crashing like riciulously bad
<arooni> i just click menu optoins
<arooni> and boom
<arooni> i mean i select 'search for updates' and its toast
<arooni> maybe i should revert to sun java 5
<jscinoz> hey guys
<jscinoz> i just installed a new alsa-driver from source
<arooni> how do i get sun java 5 ?
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin?
<arooni> what should i type in command line?
<jscinoz> but if i try to modprobe snd-hda-intel it says invalid symbol
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<jscinoz> any ideas?
<SeveredCross> Also, does anyone know if there's a lowlatency kernel on Gutsy?
<arooni> jscinoz, do yo uhave a t61?
<arooni> by chance
<SeveredCross> All I see is the realtime kernel, but I think that's a little extreme.
<jscinoz> nope, dell xps m1330
<jscinoz> santa rosa
<shirish> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<arooni> yup i have the santa rosa too
<shirish> ubotu dash
<jscinoz> Here's a pastebin of both the modprobe, and a dmesg after it
<jscinoz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36013/
<DanaG> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jscinoz> this is bullshit...
<Hobbsee> ...
<jscinoz> You'd think the dev's would check a kernel update before releasing it to see if it had any bugs that completely borked alsa on any intel based chips
<DanaG> Argh, this sound card sounds all crappy.  Like it's getting saturated.
<jscinoz> i've spent the better part of a day trying to get alsa working, i've recompiled from source, removed the old one and i still get "Unkown symbol"
<hylje> you're using a pre-beta release, you are the testers
<Hobbsee> er, they do test the kernel updates
<jscinoz> Hylje, its not like i had a choice, feisty does not work on santa rosa chipsets
<Hobbsee> jscinoz: has it occured to you, before you started to bitch, that there are actually multiple intel soundcards, and so that testing all of them on their own hardware is impossible?
<Hobbsee> jscinoz: use another distro, come back when gutsy is released, if you feel so inclined.
<jscinoz> from previous conversations i've had here, anyone who has a santa-rosa laptop, and the .10 kernel, has no alsa what soever
<Hobbsee> wouldnt surprise me
<Hobbsee> has anyone from the kernel team got their hands on a santa rosa laptop yet?
<jscinoz> and i was suggested to rebuild the newest alsa from the source i got from the hg repo, and after doing that, i now get "unkown symbol" when trying to load the "snd-hda-intel" module
<Hobbsee> has anyone from alsa?
<Hobbsee> but, by all means bitch that the devs dont test things, and are crap, because they didnt test on your particular hardware.
<jscinoz> ...
<jscinoz> or any santa-rosa pc...
<Hobbsee> the point remains.
<Hobbsee> what's the percentage of santa-rosa pc's, compared to the rest, incidently?
<hylje> if you donate any santa-rosa pc, which appear ubiquituous by your wording, chances are hardware problems diminish
<Hobbsee> i didnt think it was that high yet
<Hobbsee> hylje: heh, yeah.    that would be helpful
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: how important is that konvi patch for compiz?
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: not terribly but it makes konvi work right
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: mmm ok
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i'm hoping they actually make a release sometime soonish, but they probably wont
<Amaranth> apparently without it konvi's server list is always visible but can't be used
<Hobbsee> how useful.
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: remind me on monday, then.
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: alright, if i remember
<mewt> mornin'
<csulok> hey
<csulok> after moving my pc i accedentally connected the tft monitor to the other DVI slot and now i cant start X.org
<csulok> when booting in normal mode i get some error, and some detail log
<csulok> could someone help me fix this?
<csulok> i have all the latest updates in gutsy
<csulok> what the loading bar of the splash screen finishes, i get the following message:
<csulok> failed to start the x server. it is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem?
<csulok> and at the end of the log i see: fatal server error: no screens found
<blitzcoder> Hi, I did an Upgrade to Gutsy, and now I have no Sound. Alsa is installed, And the Hardware-Manager shows the Card. Volume is 100%
<DanaG> Is there any way (besides Timidity) to play midi on snd-via82xx?
<blitzcoder> Hm, No Sound, No KDE-Icons.
<blitzcoder> Gutsy rocks ;)
<spikeb> the second part sounds good to me ;)
<blitzcoder> I use Gnome, but all KDE Apps have no Icons...
<blitzcoder> If I try to test Sound, I get an Error, mom, Screenshot.
<blitzcoder> http://81.173.142.113/sound.jpg
<blitzcoder> This appears if I click the first Test-Button.
<Dannilion> humm... compiz-fusion crashes my laptop
<Dannilion> it never used to do that
<etnoy> hello
<etnoy> since two days ago I cannot hibernate
<etnoy> there is no such option in the shutdown dialog
<etnoy> gconf says can_hibernate true
<etnoy> in gutsy, of course
<DanaG>  sudo cp /media/Documents/PAX-FI\ +\ Audigy2/ <TAB><TAB><TAB>
<Hobbsee> etnoy: tried updating again?
<DanaG> Argh, I can't tab-complete past there!
<etnoy> Hobbsee: yes, the updates only affect the compiler
<etnoy> brb lunchtime
<Hobbsee> there was a suspend one in there too...
<skwashd> hi all
<skwashd> earlier today i upgraded to gutsy
<skwashd> i can cope with everything except the speed
<skwashd> i am running a pentium M 1.86 Ghz 1G RAM with gnome
<skwashd> my gf's mac lombard 333Mhz cpu 256M RAM running xubuntu 7.04 leave my laptop for dead
<skwashd> i have killed trackerd ... and that hasn't improved things
<skwashd> brb ... trying something
<__tim> on my laptop updatedb is what brings the system down to a crawl on each first login of the day
<shirish> see ya guys
* shirish out
<^^MAg^^> __tim: you've got original ubuntu kernel?
<__tim> yes
<^^MAg^^> hmm strange then, is everything ok with your disk?
<__tim> yes
<__tim> I think it's a known problem with the gutsy kernel, no?
<^^MAg^^> cwawlin in the background is normal, but it should not made the system unresponsive
<__tim> see http://jamiemcc.livejournal.com/9520.html - for me nothing has really changed since
<Ramunas> hello, after an update yesterday my system won't start
<Ramunas> I get kernel panic bacause it can't mount root VFS
<Ramunas> any ideas?
<Ramunas> nobody has the same?
<ramunasM> I'm back, so nobody got a kernel panic after latest updates?
<Do``> o/
<Do``> i heard tribe 5 has some beta package called ubufox and that it has a plugin finder service
<Do``> and someone here says https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/131212 if i install flash with that, it might solve some bugs
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131212 in flashplugin-nonfree "[gutsy]  opera slow down/crash when browsing a page with flash (non-free) content" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Do``> so how do i trigger this service?
<askand> Im planning to change graphics card in my computer..from ati to nvidia...how do you recommend me to do? SHould I reinstall ubuntu?
<Norrel> remove ati driver
<Norrel> then change card
<Norrel> then install nvidia driver
* penguin42 yawns
<penguin42> after todays reboot my intel sound problems have changed; it's now very quiet and removing and reinserting snd_hda_intel doesn't help
<askand> Norrel: ok..should i do something with xorg?
<Norrel> askand: if you edited something by hand. Nvidia driver should change it enough
<Norrel> can't be sure because I'm using Intel
<ramunasM> so, any suggestiosn what to do about my kernel panic?
<ramunasM> *suggestions
<ramunasM> hello?
<nosrednaekim> hello
<sits> Is Gutsy's gnome-power-manager broken with regard to dbus?
<bryanl> anyone here know of a kde4 beta dpkg set for gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> I don't know.... never used it. I use the kubuntu one.
<nosrednaekim> I think the gnome-power-manager is port of that though.
<nosrednaekim> bryanl: kde4 is right in the repositories!
<bryanl> nosrednaekim: hahaha i didn't think to check
<bryanl> i love the lazy web
<nosrednaekim> :)
<bryanl> doh it
<bryanl> doh it is
<skwashd> yay fixed!
<skwashd> --purge is a great optiokn
<penguin42> kde4 is in repos? Oooh - I hadn't thought to check either - does any of it work?
<bryanl> penguin42: I'm downloading it now
<bryanl> should be here in less than 15 minutes
<Kakeman> anyone with nvidia 8xxx?
<nosrednaekim> penguin42: some of it works... the apps are pretty nice actually. but the actual desktop is pretty mch broken.
<nosrednaekim> But if you just run the apps, its pretty amazing. I love Dolphin.
<penguin42> remind me, what's Dolphin?
* penguin42 decides not to ask what the porpoise of Dolphin is
<nosrednaekim> Dophin is the file manager
<nosrednaekim> :)
<DanaG> That's odd..... my computer just randomly switched to a different VT.
<ramunasM> so nobody got Kernel Panic after latest updates?
<ramunasM> just me?
<Kakeman> 2.6.22-10?
<Kakeman> i got
<Kakeman> something about filesystem
<ramunasM> Kakeman: can't mount root VFS?
<Kakeman> yes
<ramunasM> same here
<ramunasM> :(
<Kakeman> but i boot from usb ;P
<ramunasM> lucky me that I have older kernel which is working
<penguin42> if you boot again does it work or always fail? And is it can't mount root VFS?
<ramunasM> penguin42: tried like 3 times, always failed
<Kakeman> i installed realtime kernel package and it works :/
<penguin42> ramunasM: OK, what hardware is your root partition on?
<ramunasM> on WD 80GB hdd, need more specs?
<ramunasM> not SATA if that's what you want
<Kakeman> there is usb ide controller on my msi mainboard
<Kakeman> it is possible that you have usb ide controller too
<penguin42> ramunasM: Hmm OK, so just a PATA disc on a motherboard controller
<penguin42> Kakeman: Wow that's really odd for x86 machines
<ramunasM> penguin42: yes
<Kakeman> i installed kubuntu like 12 hours... i had to umount to get grub installed :P
<Kakeman> i had to find it out
<penguin42> ramunasM: Best file a bug report together with an lspci from the machine if you can get it so they know what IDE controllers etc you have
<sits> penguin42: could be a busted initrd
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> sits: You wonder how much testing is getting done on PATA machines these days
<sits> penguin42: hard to say really
<sits> penguin42: it gets done
<sits> penguin42: but I know Alan (he lives a few blocks from me) has been busy with the move to libata
<penguin42> yeh but I bet not much Ubuntu testing gets done with PATA
<ramunasM> submited as #136762
<sits> penguin42: again hard to say. There was a case a few months ago that was... interesting...
<nosrednaekim> bug #136762
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136762 in ubuntu "Kernel panic on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136762
<nosrednaekim> ah
<sits> penguin42: if you've got half an hour to waste take a look at #/116996
* penguin42 should try reinstalling my old machine with gutsy it was always a bit of a sod; AMD onboard IDE and an older Promise add in card
<penguin42> sits: After breakfast :-)
<sits> penguin42: heh. It's not that interesting a bug but it does elaborate on what you're saying
<Kakeman> try 2.6.22-10-rt seems that bug is only in generic kernel
<Zapt> hi
<Zapt> has anybody tried running gutsy?
<Zapt> I know it is still in unstable version but I need to reinstall my machine and I am curious how it performs
<PriceChild> Zapt, My advice is don't use gutsy until it is released.
<PriceChild> If you have to ask the question "what's it like?" instead of just going and trying it out then you shouldn't be running it imo.
<nosrednaekim> everyone here has..
<Zapt> well I am not a newb to linux/ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> yeah..... unless you are doing it to help out with bugs and such
<Zapt> PriceChild, well then I would have to invest the whole sunday
<PriceChild> Zapt, our opinions don't matter.
<PriceChild> You will only know how good it is when you do what you do with it and make your own informed decsion
<Zapt> I installed gutsy like 2 months ago and it was pretty unstable
<PriceChild> for all you know... I use no gui and so my opinion that its amazing... could be for very different reasons than you're interested in.
<Zapt> yes it's an alpha I know
<Zapt> well my aim is to increase battery time
<Zapt> it didn't run well under my selfbuilt kernel
<Zapt> feisty that is
<nosrednaekim> battery life is minimally improved.... not worth the unstability though.
<Zapt> I'm talking about powertop
<Zapt> so it still is pretty unstable as before?
<Hobbsee> Zapt: of course it's more stable than before, by definition.  it's been developed for longer.
<Hobbsee> Zapt: throw it on a test system, or dual boot, if you're going to file bugs and such
* DanaG is using a via82cxx laptop right now.
<DanaG> Works fine, though not libata.
<penguin42> sits: Ah the intel chipset stuff can be fun
<penguin42> sits: I've got a bunch of Dell Optiplex 745's at work; they are nice boxes but they do have the latest Intel sata controllers in and you really do have to get a kernel that is comfortable with them
<nosrednaekim> can't you put them in compatibility mode?
<penguin42> nosrednaekim: Sometimes but then the performance _stinks_
<sindile_> how do you enable more than two workspaces
<nosrednaekim> ah
<ramunasM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136762
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136762 in ubuntu "Kernel panic on boot" [Undecided,New] 
<ramunasM> any suggestions how to work around it?
<sits> Hobbsee: turns out that gnome-power-manager was working as it should do and the problem was with the examples I was trying to run
<sits> Hobbsee: apologies for the noise
<Hobbsee> sits: ah!  No problem, glad it's solved.
<sits> Hobbsee: (additionally the applet isn't meant to stop suspend when the lid is closed - only when autosuspend happens. I have no idea where I got the former thought from)
<ramunasM> btw, anybody else having problems with Quit button in the panel?
<ramunasM> when I click on it, it freezes my PC for some time
<sits> ramunasM: problems how?
<ramunasM> and after that it finally displays the menu
<sits> ramunasM: could be a g-p-m problem
<sits> if hal is broken then that can happen
<sindile_> any ideas on having more than two workspaces
<ramunasM> sindile_: what's the problem?
<penguin42> sindile_: Right click on the workspace switcher and go to preferences
<penguin42> sindile_: Unless you are using the cube desktop effect when you get 6
<sits> penguin42: Has it moved?
<sindile_> penguin42: workspace switcher applet only has these two options: show only current workspace and show workspace in -- rows
<sits> penguin42: someone murmered something that it is a compiz manager setting in general somewhere
<sits> I don't really know myself
<sits> ramunasM: e.g. /etc/init.d/hal stop and then click the quit button causes a long pause
<penguin42> sindile_: Interesting for me I have 'show only the current workspace/show all workspaces in 'n' rows' and a 'number of workspaces' entry and '[wrokspace names' list
<penguin42> sits: Ah - now I don't use compiz - it's entirely possible it is elsewhere on compiz
<sindile_> penguin42: any idea why this could be happening
<sits> penguin42: I remember it used to be distinct
<sits> penguin42: because you weren't altering the real desktops but rather the hsize of some "virtual" ones
<sits> penguin42: but I don't use compiz much these days either
<penguin42> really? This isn't virtual screen size - it's just number of workspaces
<penguin42> There doesn't seem much point unless you want to make your windows harder to positio
<penguin42> n
<sits> penguin42: well if you ever had real desktops on feisty then you would get fading switching between them and you could spin the cube if you had the hsize set correctly. That led to an interesting bug where the hsize gconf key was being twiddled when you enabled desktop effects but would sometimes go wrong anyway
<sits> few people wanted both but that's the way it went. I never played with the vsize as I never understood how that could work
<penguin42> sits: Yeh I fell over cube+workspace switcher and being able to get to random subsets of my workspaces
<penguin42> when you say hsize/vsize what are you referring to ?
<sits> penguin42: I think they were gconf keys
<penguin42> this isn't the X servers idea of display size ?
<sits> penguin42: for compiz (possibly that particular plugin)
<penguin42> ah ok
<sits> penguin42: but I don't use compiz much now. If I did on Gutsy I'd probably try and install that behemoth of a settings manager and check in that. I don't even know how you would get a cube on Gutsy if it weren't a Feisty upgrade
<sits> anyway vanishing time again
<c1|freaky> hi all. gutsy has XGL enabled somehow. is there a possibility to remove that? because everything is build up very slowly and it builds up in triangles (the screeen)
<c1|freaky> it's that  x-session type ... where you need to install a extra kind of x-server
<tatters> I got 3 rt2500 wireless cards ,pmcia , usb and a pci and non of them seem work in gutsy
<c1|freaky> or module/plugin or whatever that is
<robtaylor> c1|freaky: System->Prefernces->appearence->Desktop Effects
<c1|freaky> robtaylor: that's for ubuntu im on kubuntu
<robtaylor> c1|freaky: ah, no idea then
<c1|freaky> ok thanks anyway
<mewt> Anyone have any problems with fullscreen mode while watching a movie ? I have encountered an X crash after watching a wmv in totem
<mewt> freezes when switching between fullscreen mode and windowed
<mewt> crash if you run glxgears
<mewt> is x still unstable or what?
<Kakeman> nvidia?
<mewt> ye
<Kakeman> 8xxx?
<mewt> using nvidia-glx-new
<mewt> 6800gs
<Kakeman> segmention fault with glxgears?
<mewt> x server crasg
<mewt> crash
<Kakeman> i did had same problem
<Kakeman> now i use nv driver
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, I can't login to any of the window manages I am using.  Using KDM I cannot login to a KDE environment, openbox nor fluxbox.  Is this a known bug?
<selinuxium> hi all, tried to upgrade to Gutsy using   gksu 'update-manager -d'   but it did mot see the development files. Is this correct?
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm not really sure how to track back what's going on there.
<jrib> selinuxium: what version is update-manager?
<mewt> nv driver wont give me no compiz tho :/
<c1|freaky> Lunar_Lamp: maybe it's because XGL is enabled by default now there must be some kind of session file where the XGL version of X is used but i can't find it and i dont know for sure if that's your problem
<c1|freaky> i wanna disable compiz
<Lunar_Lamp> c1|freaky, hmm, it was working fin yesterday - was it in some of the updates that got pushed out yesterday?
<c1|freaky> i have that problem since yesterday
<c1|freaky> so it probably was
<Lunar_Lamp> c1|freaky, that sounds right to me - yes - I didn't restart X yesterday after updating the system until now.
<Lunar_Lamp> c1|freaky, what is the graphics card you have? Mine is an X700 mobility.
<selinuxium> jrib: 1:0.59.23  on Edgy
<c1|freaky> same here ATII X700
<c1|freaky> -I
<c1|freaky> mobility
<Lunar_Lamp> c1|freaky, hmm, ok.
<Lunar_Lamp> Well, looks like it's related to our graphics card then.
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a dual screen setup - do you?
<c1|freaky> no uusual setup im using the drivers from ati.com
<c1|freaky> for me X runs as usual but video is jumpy
<c1|freaky> the whole display buildup is very slow
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, ok
<Lunar_Lamp> I try to login, and it just boots me back to the KDM login manager after a few seconds of doing nothing.
<jrib> selinuxium: ah, you need to get to feisty first then, you /should/ be in #ubuntu :)
<Lunar_Lamp> Not even sure which logs to read to get info really.
<c1|freaky> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lunar_Lamp> c1|freaky, yeah, it didn't seem to include anything particularly worrisome though :-/
<selinuxium> jrib: Sorry I meant Fiesty.... Worked it out, i needed to sudo touch -t 197001010000 /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release   before running    gksu 'update-manager -d'    Fingers crossed! :)
<mewt> gl, selinuxium
<mewt> :)
<Kakeman> do you know when will nvidia-glx-new work with nvidia 8xxx?
<Kakeman> i used to use nvidia's official installer
<Kakeman> but
<Kakeman> now only nv works
<Kakeman> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0421 (rev a1)
<Kakeman> that is nvidia G80 (8500gt)
<Kakeman> anything to say? im in deep shit :)
<Kousotu> Kakeman who's the issue?
<Kakeman> when has glibc been updated?
<Kousotu> Kakeman: That I don't know
<Kakeman> somebody said that it caused this or something :/
* penguin42 is kind of surprised it isn't busier in here this soon prior to release
<elkbuntu> penguin42, release or not, some people still value weekends as family time
<ompaul> and are entitled to do so
<ompaul> Kakeman, back upyour data and start afresh and don't be messin with that bad crack, the good stuff is built into the beta i.e. gutsy
<penguin42> elkbuntu/ompaul: Sure - it wasn't a criticism; personally I only get the weekends as times to play around and try new stuff
<ompaul> penguin42, a lot of the core devs do work on it monday to friday
* ompaul wanders off to local mall to avoid computers for an hour
<ompaul> or so
<penguin42> ompaul: Nod; I was actually surprised that there weren't more people (like me) trying it rather than devs
<ompaul> penguin42, they will stick their heads in during the course of the day
<ompaul> hang about, lurk even if your not at the keyboard
<ompaul> now I am gone
<Floker> i've got some wireless problems, my chipset is a realtek rtl8185 and its a pcmcia card. the included driver doent work, however i installed ndiswrapper from source (latest release candidate). it shows me the available networks, however if i connect to one, it says either "waiting for key" or "preparing device" for ever (depends on if its encrypted or not), but it won't connect. what can i do?
<Paddy_EIRE> is gutsy lts
<Floker> no Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> what would be a good stable distro for my friend a new ubuntu user to get his teeth into that will be nice and stable for atleast a year
<Paddy_EIRE> dapper?
<Floker> feisty is pretty stable
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah It is.. wanted a second opinion
<Floker> lts just means that it has longer support, doesnt mean its much more stable
<Floker> i suggest feisty
<penguin42> When does security support for feisty stop?
<Paddy_EIRE> I want him to have multimedia support out-of-the-box so I guess Linux Mint 3.0 cassandra would be a start until hardy heron comes out... by then his confidence will have grown
<Paddy_EIRE> mint cassandra is feisty basically
<Floker> Paddy_EIRE, does your friend have a permanent internet connection?
<Paddy_EIRE> yes
<Floker> ubuntu will do it, if you try to play a file which isnt supported, (e.g. mp3) it just asks if it should download the appropreate codec, thats it
<Floker> this isnt exactly out-of-the-box but fairly easy for pretty much anybody
<Paddy_EIRE> Floker, I have not had that experience nice one... I normally go for all the multimedia stuff after I install
<Paddy_EIRE> so never had the prompts
<Floker> a lot of improvements :)
<Floker> you could also wait for gusty
<Paddy_EIRE> sounds like it
<Paddy_EIRE> Im thinking about that
<Floker> which has a whole bunch of new features and is even more easy to ue
<Floker> use
<Paddy_EIRE> maybe he'd be better of not having to go through an upgrade so soon
<Paddy_EIRE> so.. I'll get him to wait for gutsy
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Floker> an update is pretty much easy
<Paddy_EIRE> you see he does not want me doing all the work for him
<Floker> seems fair :)
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah.. I like when ppl are eager to teach themselves
<Floker> let him go for feisty, he'll be impressed, and the gutsy update will be easy
<Paddy_EIRE> I will also direct him to the irc channels
<Paddy_EIRE> ok.. that'll sell it for me
<Floker> thats a good idea, and tell him about the very nice ubuntu communities (forums...)
<Floker> there are wikis with howtos for just about everything among the internet, it's gonna save him a bundle :)
<Paddy_EIRE> oh... I have made him aware of the abundance of support for people like him.. that are technically minded and eager to learn.. and above all patient
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<penguin42> is there a LUG near him as well?
<Lunar_Lamp> After the updates pushed out yesterday, I can no longer login to any desktop manager with the fglrx driver.  I can start up kdm just fine, but if I try to login to any tested window manager (kde, fluxbox, xfce, openbox) I get kicked back to kdm.  Switching the xorg.conf to use ati driver instead of fglrx allows me to login, but there are issues with drawing some aspects of the screen (e.g. scrollbars, icons)
<Paddy_EIRE> nearest is belfast sadly
<Paddy_EIRE> not a long trip but I would need to be a good gathering for us to go
<Lunar_Lamp> Does anyone have any suggestions as to how i should troubleshoot the issue described?
<omha> any body know where i can get some backports of kernel 2.6.23-rc?
<penguin42> omha: You can always build the kernel from source
<omha> penguin42 yea, but im to lazy to do that, but its always a last resort
<penguin42> omha: It's easy - and anyway you really shouldn't be doing anything else with -rc kernels
<omha> shoudnt .23 be out soon?
<penguin42> probably
<darkstar61> hi all, someone else had a crash to adept when upgrading the last two upgradable packets( kdebluetooth)...? here the backtrace http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36045/
<GoodHabit> Hello. How to upgrade my ubuntustudio to gutsy?
<kousotu> sudo apt-get install update
<kousotu> if I remember corectly
<jsomers> replace the word "feisty" into "gutsy" in your sources.list
<jsomers> and then you should do an apt-get update
<GoodHabit> Thats is all?
<Hobbsee> "if you have to ask, you shouldnt be running gutsy"
<GoodHabit> I only want to know ask for "clean" mode of updating.
<Hobbsee> yes
<thansen|laptop> I'm having issues with network-manager using an intel 3945 wireless card...any know issue with this combo?
<Hobbsee> thansen|laptop: yeah.  open, or wpa?
<thansen|laptop> open
<Hobbsee> known to be buggered.  use dhclient.
<Hobbsee> or just switch your network to wpa
<thansen|laptop> I see
<thansen|laptop> Hobbsee: thanks
<Artimus> GoodHabit: After apt-get update, you need apt-get dist-upgrade as well.  Keep in mind, there's some stuff broken...
<penguin42> is the recommended way to actually run an update-manager -d ?
<Hobbsee> penguin42: it'll likely crash.  both are recommended.
<Hobbsee> but it's helpful to report teh full crash logs when it does crash
<penguin42> Hobbsee: I actually tried the update-manager way; it didn't even offer me the choice
<Hobbsee> er, of what and what?
<GoodHabit> So what does update-manager -d ?
<kousotu> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<kousotu> how's ya?
<Hobbsee> tired.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> wel ain't it like um.. 1am?
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> almost 2
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> well, I just did hrs. wanted to get that straight
<kousotu> after al it is15 of them
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> and mins are kinda obvios, same everywhere
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I gots a question. how come (for me anyway) compiz-fusion works until I reboot only?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> i dont do compiz
<Hobbsee> i run kde
<Hobbsee> and it doesnt play nicely
<kousotu> ah..
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> how do I check compat for beryl again?
<Hobbsee> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hobbsee> do i look like the walking dictionary?
<kousotu> I mean to check it, just to now gf spect
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> hint:  when using abbreviations, make sure they're a) valid and b) the people around you understand them.
<kousotu> Hobbsee: really want me to answer that? lol
<kousotu> GFX*
<kousotu> was a typo
<Hobbsee> heh
<kousotu> lol
<Hobbsee> ah, no wonder i couldnt guess it.
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> gf= gamefaqs, girlfriend, and little else (will online anyway)
<kousotu> usually i typo gf for gfx
<kousotu> so, now ya know ;)
<spark-s> I install it on my laptop, the brightness adjust does not work well. Do somebody know the reason ?
<spark-s> I install gusty on my laptop
<kousotu> spa
<kousotu> spark-s: what kinda laptop?
<Hobbsee> spark-s: because your laptop doesnt like gutsy.  please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html before asking further questions.
<spark-s> thinkpad x60
<Hobbsee> why couldnt you have given that in your original question?
<penguin42> spark-s: http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-backlight-index.html
<kousotu> taht's notan acer is it?
<penguin42> spark-s: This suggests that for some IBM/Lenovo laptops rmmod video  would help
<kousotu> (I have only owned one laptop, this one)
<penguin42> spark-s: It might be worth a try
<kousotu> Hobbsee: I was looking for it because I am unsure about my laptop's 3d capability
<spark-s> hobbsee, sorry, it is my first day to use irc ;)
<|Lunar_Lamp|> I'm getitng a fatal error when trying to load the fglrx module at the moment - I assume there is nothing I can do until the correct versions are pushed out?
<spark-s> to penguin42, I read the article, it does not mention how to solve the problem for thinkpad.
<penguin42> spark-s: Sure it does - try rmmod video
<spark-s> to penguin42, remove the video module at boot? How to do it ?
<spark-s> to penguin42, okey , I find it , I will try . thx
<penguin42> spark-s: It's saying to add the line    blacklist video    to the end of  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<hydrogen> since upgrading to gutsy I've been unable to debug anything.. did something change?
<hydrogen> gdb: "Failed to read a valid object file image from memory."
<penguin42> hmm I haven't tried it - let me just se
<penguin42> e
<penguin42> hydrogen: Seems OK here on a hello world
<kousotu> how do I check compat for beryl through terminal?
<GoodHabit> What difference between update-manager -d and changing feisty to gutsy at /etc/apt/sources.list?
<penguin42> GoodHabit: update-manager is pretty
<penguin42> kousotu: I've used compiz but not beryl; I *suspect* that if you have a really solid happy 3D setup it should work
<spark-s> Hi , I read http://people.freedesktop.org/~hughsient/quirk/quirk-backlight-index.html and add "blacklist vedio" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, and save, and restart computer, but my thinkpad x60 is still blink when i adjust brightness or press blackspace in the input window after delete the last key
<penguin42> spark-s: Probably best file a bug report then
<spark-s> to penguin42, I found somebody post the same body on forum.ubuntu.com.cn, but no body answer this problem. That body use T60
<spark-s> post the same questsion
<penguin42> yeh so it sounds like you have a bug - hence file a bug in launchpad
<spark-s> penguin42: em, okey, thank u. It is so late for me to sleep, see u next day ;)
<Artimus> Is it just my install, or is "killall" missing from Gutsy right now?
<Artimus> (AMD64 gutsy)
<penguin42> I've got it
<penguin42> in /usr/bin from the psmisc package
<penguin42> this was an upgrade from feisty
<Artimus> I think I'm going to have to do an install of Feisty and upgrade it.
<Artimus> A bare install just isn't working for me...  I'm missing a bunch.  I thought kubuntu-desktop would get me all the base packages.  Guess not.
<albert23> Artimus: I also have it on  fresh tribe 5 install
<Artimus> Yeah, I was missing psmisc.
<Artimus> I didn't get that with a debootstrap release+kubuntu-desktop
<tatters> anyone use a rt2500 chipset with gutsy,,mine do not work as did in previous version?
<Artimus> bummer...  Looks like Feisty and Gutsy aren't setting LC_ALL and LANGUAGE.  Perl is unhappy
<sobersabre> hi. Is there an instruction set on ubuntu.com website on how to upgrade feisty to gutsy ?
<tatters> yes
<sobersabre> can you point me to it ?
<sobersabre> hm... tatters
<nemik> sobersabre: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<sobersabre> it doesn't work.
<sobersabre> don't I have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list before this ?!
<sobersabre> I am currently using feisty
* sobersabre thanks nemik 
<sobersabre> hmmm..
<sobersabre> maybe after I reboot it will allow it. I've just upgraded the kernel.
<sobersabre> byebye,
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: Are you about?
* penguin42 nods
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm running from the tribe-5 64-bit LiveCD at the moment, with great success. I wondered if you had any suggestions for tests I can perform since our convo yesterday?
<IntuitiveNipple> Here's where I've got to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136807 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[Gutsy]  Tribe-5 64-bit LiveCD failure report for Sony Vaio VGN-FE41Z" [Low,Confirmed] 
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: It's interesting - I rebooted last night and now have very quiet sound on the intel audio
<sobersabre> Hi, I've tried to run: gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<IntuitiveNipple> I did on the LiveCD until I increased the PCM and Master volumes :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I've tried GoogleEarth but can't even install it
<IntuitiveNipple> It reports:
<IntuitiveNipple> ./setup.sh: 284: setup.data/bin/Linux/amd64/setup.gtk2: not found
<IntuitiveNipple> ./setup.sh: 299: setup.data/bin/Linux/amd64/setup.gtk: not found
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Try using linux32 first
<sobersabre> and it doesn't upgrade to gutsy
<penguin42> sobersabre: No, it didn't for me either
<sobersabre> do I have to edit my /etc/apt/sources.list file to be able to upgrade to gutsy ?
<IntuitiveNipple> oh course - being the LiveCD not everything I'd expect is installed... thanks :)
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: I haven't tried doing a clean install or trying the live cd yet - I really should
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: No, no difference :(
<penguin42> :-(
<IntuitiveNipple> it looks like a Google packaging problem
<IntuitiveNipple> The biggest issue I've got is no dbus - wondering if that is machine-specific or more general, on the LiveCD
<penguin42> seems odd doesn't it
<IntuitiveNipple> Nice that the built-in camera works with the standard UVC driver, and the bluetooth mouse is easy to get connected too
<sobersabre> IntuitiveNipple: if you had a warning, it's nothing serious.
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got to say I'm quite impressed - tribe-5 32-bit wasn't as successful as this 64-bit - If the big apps I use like G.E. will work I may well switch :)
<sobersabre> it's most probably auth. exchange problem.
<IntuitiveNipple> sobersabre, It's always serious when there's no dbus!
<sobersabre> what is G.E. ?
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> IntuitiveNipple: it's an authentication problem.
<IntuitiveNipple> what is?
<sobersabre> hmm.. maybe I am missing something: are you talking about dbus warning when running gksudo update manager ?
<IntuitiveNipple> no, on boot:
<sobersabre> IntuitiveNipple: still, what is G.E. ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Sep  2 14:31:02 ubuntu gnome-power-manager: (ubuntu) This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service.  This is usually started automatically in X or gnome startup when you start a new session.
<IntuitiveNipple> sobersabre, Google Earth :)
<sobersabre> oh, ok.
<sobersabre> thanks.
<sobersabre> Isn't google earth for linux - a wine executed windows version ?!
<penguin42> no
<sobersabre> are you sure ?
<nemik> sobersabre: i think you're right. that's all it is
<penguin42> yes
<sobersabre> penguin42: ... are you sure ?
<penguin42> yes
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> penguin42: you should swim in some cold water ;-)
<sobersabre> the same goes for picasa ( AFAIR )
<penguin42> no, I'm a warm liking penguin who prefers siting in front of a nice warm laptop
<IntuitiveNipple> dear oh dear
<sobersabre> I dislike running windoze code on my laptop ...
<penguin42> sobersabre: It's a native ELF binary - I think they may have used some libwine stuff during the porting
<IntuitiveNipple> who's running Windows? we're talking about 64-bit Gutsy
<penguin42> sobersabre: actually, ldd doesn't even show that - it's pure native goodness
<IntuitiveNipple> Google Earth? yes it is\
* penguin42 raises up his flippers in thanks to the big G
<penguin42> (Google that is)
<sobersabre> penguin42: you can always identify wine programs.
<sobersabre> use strings ;-)
<sobersabre> IntuitiveNipple: ... so you're saying it's impossible to run win32 binaries on linux64 ?
<sobersabre> still, maybe since I last checked it has changed....
<IntuitiveNipple> eh?
<IntuitiveNipple> sobersabre, do please pay attention! Google Earth is a native Linux ELF binary package
<IntuitiveNipple> It has dependencies on 32-bit libraries however, which makes getting it working on 64-bit a challenge in some situations.
<penguin42> sobersabre: When it first came out they didn't have a port; but the Linux native port has been out for around a year - works a treat
<sobersabre> apparently I've checked longer than a year ago...
<nemik> so why does it look just like a wine app?
<sobersabre> the time flies!
<nemik> go to file->open and tell me that doesn't look like a wine app
<sobersabre> nemik: I must admit, last checked G.E. and picasa for linux more than a year ago.
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmm, why can't i find the original dbus failure log entry now I want it? :)
<sobersabre> so, i cannot tell which is wine app and which isn't.
<sobersabre> anyway, thanks all, I'm off.
<sobersabre> bye.
<penguin42> nemik: I'm guessing they used some porting libraries to make their life easier
<IntuitiveNipple> It's all QT
<nemik> ah ok
<IntuitiveNipple> I was involved in hacking it in the early stages
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: daft question I know, but, the LiveCD gives me the option to enable the NVidia restricted driver... but then wants to reboot to use it... am I daft or is that not quite right? :)
<tatters> I started with tribe and been reg updating I noticed tribe5 is out , my wireless card (rt2500) has not worked since feisty and not worked with gutsy,but then I read it works out the box with tribe 5 how is this possible,is there a difference between an updated release and the latest release?
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Haha yeh that sounds nutty!
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42, I enabled it but then thought... woahh!
<IntuitiveNipple> tatters: more and more upstream bits come into it, as the kernel is rebased for each alpha (aka tribe) release
<DanaG> Hmm, "Software updates available" -- and it shows a lightbulb that is OFF.
<DanaG> That's silly.
<IntuitiveNipple> Sounds like a lot of people I meet :p
<DanaG> Argh, I got another OOPS in my emu10k1 module.
<DanaG> Here's a sure-fire way to cause a panic:
<DanaG> Be using pulseaudio with a Cardbus Audigy, even if not playing anything.
<DanaG> Now remove the card.
<DanaG> Now insert the card -- OOPS.
<DanaG> Now remove the card -- PANIC.
<penguin42> DanaG: Oops
<penguin42> DanaG: Hohum, I guess not all drivers are happy with hotplugging stuff
<tatters> hmm what exactly is "nstall with driver update CD" option it just hangs if selected
<DanaG> Oddly, the first removal works fine, and forces apps to let go of the card.
<DanaG> However, udev doesn't unload the module.
<sobersabre> hi
<sobersabre> I've edited my sources file
<sobersabre> changed feisty->gutsy
<sobersabre> do you think the upgrade will run ok ?
<sobersabre> ( I've left only original repositories and backports.
<sobersabre> please elaborate...
<selinuxium> sobersabre: you are better off using update manager...    gksu 'update-manager -d'
<sobersabre> selinuxium: it simply doesn't work.
<penguin42> sobersabre: I remove the old ones typically; so I just do a replace of feisty by gutsy, do an apt-get update and then an apt-get distupgrade  - and then fixing it
<penguin42> selinuxium: Didn't work for me either
<sobersabre> hm.
<sobersabre> ok. no news for me...
<sobersabre> have a nice evening/morning/day.
<sobersabre> cheers
<selinuxium> penguin42: damn he left too quick there is another command to issue before hand if it doesn't work...
<selinuxium> penguin42: sudo touch -t 197001010000 /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release   did you do that before trying the update-manager?
<penguin42> no I didn't
<penguin42> but that's a nice one; some date comparison broken somewhere?
<selinuxium> penguin42: i beleive so, it is actually in the link for tribe 5 in the topic
<penguin42> selinuxium: Ah OK; I'll try and remember that one for next time someone asks
<soc> hi
<soc> does someone know if i can update grub legacy to grub2?
<soc> grub 2 is at "1.95+20070604"
<soc> is it already usable?
<soc> and will it be able to use the old menu.list?
<Ryan52> I set up multiple network locations. Is there a way to switch the current location in a shell script or do you have to use network-admin?
* penguin42 doesn't know anyone who uses grub2
<IntuitiveNipple> Good news! logging back in (without a restart) fixed the dbus issue, *and* through a leeetle manipulation of xorg.conf I have Nvidia 3D acceleration and Compiz working from the LiveCD
<penguin42> soc: Well there seems to be a grub-pc package - if you feel brave you could try it!
<penguin42> IN: Nice
<soc> yes i've seen that
<soc> i just wonder if it will take the necassary steps
<penguin42> there also seems to be a grub-invaders package :-)
<PC-Ente> hu
<soc> already have that :-)
<PC-Ente> i installd gusty form the internet, so newest package versions... and wantet to aktivte nvidia-driver
<PC-Ente> but it failed
<penguin42> so - someone with the live cd or with a fresh install; can they tell me if apparmor is installed by default?
<PC-Ente> normal ?
<PC-Ente> 8800GTS 64bit
<IntuitiveNipple> apparmor is reported in dmesg from the LiveCD
<penguin42> doesn't seem to be on this upgraded box - hmm it looks like perhaps the upgrade didn't pull everything in
* penguin42 wonders if there are some meta packages I should be getting
<PC-Ente> wikdrogen
<DanaG> Hmm, I have my media control shortcuts (in "keyboard shortcuts" preferences app) bound to Super+{z,x,c,v,b}, but they don't seem to generate any dbus events.
<DanaG> Also, Super shows as Mod4.
<SeveredCross> penguin42: Get all the Ubuntu metapackages?
<SeveredCross> I noticed that too DanaG, though I have them bound to Media Buttons.
<penguin42> SeveredCross: Is there a list? I've just told it to install ubuntu-desktop that is pulling a pile of stuff in
<SeveredCross> ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal at least.
<SeveredCross> Maybe more.
<SeveredCross> ubuntu-standard too probably.
<penguin42> yeh, I seem to be missing desktop; I've got standard and minimal and artwork up to date
<DanaG> Hmm, quodlibet is spitting out dbus messages on song change.  I wonder why.
<penguin42> rhythymbox is spitting dbus events every second to make sure everyone knows how much song is left
<DanaG> It's ironic: OS X has better touchpad scrolling, but Linux has better multi-finger tapping.
<lamalex> anyone have problems with gutsy tribe 5 live cd and X starting?
<lamalex> i searched lauchpad but didn't come up with much
<IntuitiveNipple> Hmmm, can anyone explain this?
<IntuitiveNipple> $ ls -ld ./setup.gtk2
<IntuitiveNipple> -rwxr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 310400 2007-08-21 03:04 ./setup.gtk2
<IntuitiveNipple> $ file ./setup.gtk
<IntuitiveNipple> ./setup.gtk: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<IntuitiveNipple> $ ./setup.gtk2
<IntuitiveNipple> bash: ./setup.gtk2: No such file or directory
<selinuxium> HI all, just upgraded to Gutsy but my fstab seems to be borked, I keep my /home on a seperate drive but I cannot seem to get things to work...   http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/387  for fstab
<IntuitiveNipple> selinuxium, Try commenting out lines 9 & 12
<IntuitiveNipple> then do a sudo mount -a
<DanaG> Is there any way to make the onscreen scrolling increment smaller?
<DanaG> 3 lines is rather large.  I'd like to have half-line scrolling, if at all possible.
<PC-Ente> why its so hard to find how to change from 2 desks to 4 desks in gusty ?
<pwnguin> PC-Ente: i know its silly, but it's in the workspace switcher
<pwnguin> PC-Ente: right click on it, and there should be an option to choose how many desks there are
<PC-Ente> i cant find it there
<pwnguin> hmm
<penguin42> PC-Ente: What do you see from the Preferences item on the right click menu from hte workspace switcher?
<PC-Ente> ders just options and there u can choose ohm many lines are used vor shoing the desks
<PC-Ente> thats why im asking
<penguin42> are you running compiz?
<penguin42> PC-Ente: This is what I see on my system upgraded from feisty: http://www.treblig.org/debug/wspref.jpg
<PC-Ente> i cant see that damn window
<PC-Ente> where exactly do youclick on ?
<penguin42> PC-Ente: So in my panel I have an applet called workspace switcher; I right click on it and get a menu and then I click the preferences entry on that menu
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42: It doesn't show all those options, at least not from LiveCD, it only shows the two radio buttons
<penguin42> PC-Ente: When I right click on the workspace switcher there is an About option that shows me 'Workspace Switcher 2.19.6'
<PC-Ente> do you use desktop efkets ?
<penguin42> no
<PC-Ente> efects
<PC-Ente> mybe thats the problem
<penguin42> yeh probably is - it replaces random bits of the user interface
<penguin42> PC-Ente: In that case switch the cube effect on and you get 6 desktops
<PC-Ente> kay it works
<PC-Ente> the desktop effects are the "problem"
<penguin42> now you've just got to remember which face of the cube you are on
<SeveredCross> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> workspace switches show that, on mine at least
<IntuitiveNipple> the hsize is reflected in the width of the workspace switcher display
<penguin42> ooh I just discovered something - in both firefox and konqueror if you double click next to a tab it creates a new one
<AmyRose> Kubuntu Gutsy's planned features said it will use Dolphin by default; however, the Tribe 5 CD seems to still be using Konqueror to open folders. Are they saving the change of defaults for the beta or final or what?
<dirak1> hi everyone
<dirak1> i made an upgrade of gutsy an now it wont mount devices..
<dirak1> http://pastebin.ca/679119
<dirak1> i get that error..
<dirak1> how can i solve that?
<dirak1> so in the beginning gutsy was running fine..but making the last upgrade seams to break up things.
<dirak1> any idea?
<penguin42> yeh a few things went backwards for me (e.g. hibernate option disappeared) - but an upgrade today said it should fix that
<dirak1> penguin42: ok..
<dirak1> i guess ill wait
<penguin42> dirak1: Worth checking for bug reports perhaps
<emet> when is tribe 6out
<dirak1> penguin42: where can i look at?
<AmyRose> emet: Look at the /topic
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42, there was a space missing from prepare.sh that stopped the suspend.d/ scripts running :)
<penguin42> IntuitiveNipple: Apparently there was also some inverted logic to do whether you had swap files
<penguin42> anyway, time for some food
<IntuitiveNipple> penguin42, Yes, we got both in the same iteration
<IntuitiveNipple> emet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<omha> how do i define a ssh port in rsync?
<emet> cool thanks
<emet> go ubuntu!
<PC-Ente> i installed gusty on my system everythink works fine untill now, but i cannt see the boots creen
<PC-Ente> screen
<PC-Ente> i see grub-- dann my moitor says no signal an then gdm starts
<omha> PC-Ente try booting in a old kernel
<PC-Ente> there is no old kernel
<PC-Ente> i istalled directy from de sources form the internet
<IntuitiveNipple> PC-Ente, when the grub menu shows, press "E" on the menu entry, then "E" on the 'kernel' entry, go to the end of the line, and delete the "vga=791", press Enter, then press "b" to boot
<Q-FUNK> has anyone else noticed odd behavior since the gtk2 update that was pushed a few hours ago?
<n0yd> the libgtk update?
<n0yd> I haven't gotten this libgtk update that was supposed to be pushed already, I wish I did, so my acroread might start working.
<n0yd> Anyone else still getting expr: syntax error
<n0yd> when starting acroread?
<n0yd> I applied a "fix" on the forums, but apparently it was for another bug with acroread, so it didn't help me one bit.
<kurosaki> Hi guys.
<kurosaki> I've just installed Gutsy on a separate partition to Feisty. I skipped installing grub as I just want to update my current menu.list in Feisty. Now I've gone ahead and added the reference in my menu.lst but the kernel panics trying to find root=
<kurosaki> I've set it to /dev/sdb3 which is the / partition for gutsy but no joy.
<kurosaki> The only difference I see is my Feisty kernel(s) are using the device UUID for root= So, any ideas as to why /dev/sdb3 doesn't work or how I would go about finding the uuid for this new partition so I can try that?
<IntuitiveNipple> I've just done the same; I'm using UUIDs though, I keep the Feisty /boot partition and move the new kernel boot files there and update the menu.lst, and the two /etc/fstabs to match
<kurosaki> Ok I figured out how to get the uuid so trying that.
<IntuitiveNipple> Are you using a separate /boot partition?
<kurosaki> Ah see I just use one partition / with boot on it and a shared swap.
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, so in the menu.lst you need to alter the root entry
<kurosaki> I did.
<kurosaki> That's the issue.
<kurosaki> I can mount this new / as /dev/sdb3
<kurosaki> But setting that to root= kernel panics.
<kurosaki> Says it can't find root volume.
<kurosaki> trying UUID now.
<kurosaki> Fingers crossed.
<nandemonai> kurosaki here on diff machine..
<nandemonai> Same deal, it panics. VFS: Unable to mount root fs
<IntuitiveNipple> hey... I'm about to reboot too, but I've pastebined my setup so you can compare: http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/73
<nandemonai> Ah cheers, shame this machine is cli hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> use wget :)
<nandemonai> I've had weird issues on this board (asus p5b) with grub before but a bios update seemingly fixed that. That time grub couldn't find the drive. Now it does, root (hd1,2) but the root option in kernel line fails with either uuid or device name of the partition /dev/sdb3
<IntuitiveNipple> do this: wget http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/pastebin.php?dl=73
<IntuitiveNipple> you'll have a text version of it
<nandemonai> oh yeah true
<nandemonai> Umm how to copy text in irssi?
<elcasey> highlight, right click
<nandemonai> hehe I'm no good on cli systems..
<elcasey> or Ctrl+Shift+C/V
<nandemonai> No mouse in console.
<IntuitiveNipple> remember it, there's not that much :p
<elcasey> not sure how you'd move the cursor to select text in CLI-only
<IntuitiveNipple> right, i'm going to reboot from the LiveCD to the installed 64-bit :)
<nandemonai> Yeah that's a problem.
<elcasey> i'm sure it can be done
<nandemonai> Hang on I'll bring fiesty back up.
<nandemonai> I'm pretty sure I've not boned the conf.
<arooni> how do i get eclipse 3.3 ?
<arooni> sudo apt-get eclipse donest cut it
<albert23> arooni: sudo apt-get install eclipse?
<SeveredCross> That's 3.2 anyway.
<SeveredCross> If you want 3.3, you're going to have to compile it from source
<arooni> SeveredCross, is that not reccomended?
<SeveredCross> No, but if he wants 3.3 that's the only way he's going to get it.
<SeveredCross> He can always build a debian package with checkinstall and remove it if need be.
<arooni> SeveredCross, 3.2.2 is realllly buggy for me
<arooni> SeveredCross, it keeps crashing all the time
<SeveredCross> Err, I mixed up my people there.
<SeveredCross> arooni, if you want 3.3, download the source, extract it, then from the terminal do ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<SeveredCross> Make sure you remove your existing Eclipse first
<arooni> SeveredCross, can i not have both?
<SeveredCross> Well.
<SeveredCross> I suppose so, but I don't think it's a good idea.
<SeveredCross> I think you can end up with conflicts there.
<SeveredCross> And you wouldn't be able to remove the one you compiled from source very easily.
<SeveredCross> You'd have to track down all of its files by hand I think, unless it has a make uninstall option.
<arooni> can someone help me to understand why elcipse is always crashing?  paste of the errors: http://pastie.caboo.se/93288
<arooni> maybe i can give it more memory?
<SeveredCross> It's crashing on displaying a GTK tooltip.
<SeveredCross> It's because Java sucks.
<SeveredCross> You can also try installing java 5.
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<arooni> hmmm
<kurosaki> Okies here is my partition layout and grub conf. http://pastebin.com/m232c372 Still can't get Gutsy to boot using uuid or /dev/sdb3 as the root= option in menu.lst. Any ideas?
<arooni> SeveredCross, i already have that installed; how can i make eclipse use sun java 5 instead of 6?
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> You may have to use update-alternatives
<Q-FUNK> re
<SeveredCross> arooni: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<SeveredCross> You should be able to select Java 5 from there.
<Q-FUNK> am I the only one who gets a black screen since the libgtk2 update yesterday?
<SeveredCross> Nope, works fine for me.
<SeveredCross> Then again, I haven't logged out and logged back in in a day or two, so that might be why I have no issues.
<Q-FUNK> indeed
<kurosaki> I did have issues with grub finding drives on this board (asus p5b) but that was seemingly fixed with a bios update. Grub finds the device but the kernel doesn't find the root fs.
<Q-FUNK> here, I have an issue where some icons appear but the rest of the screen is pitch black, since the update.  it affects both gnome and icewm.
<Q-FUNK> another weird thing it does is that applicaitons started remotely no longer find their display and abbort.
<SeveredCross> kurosaki: What exactly is the error that your kernel has?
<SeveredCross> Q-FUNK: Have you rebooted since then?
<Q-FUNK> yes
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<Q-FUNK> didn't help
<SeveredCross> I've seen things happen similar to that that disappeared after a reboot. Hum/
<kurosaki> Seveas, If you want letter to letter I can reboot and see but along the lines of 'root fs not found'
<Q-FUNK> it only made the matter worse.  now, only remote ssh access works and even setting that up took some doing, ebcause of the broken new X.
<kurosaki> oops
<kurosaki> That was ment for you SeveredCross ;)
<SeveredCross> I figured. :)
<SeveredCross> That's a very odd problem.
<kurosaki> So my conf looks ok yes?
<SeveredCross> Why didn't you let Gutsy set up Grub? I think it would have kept your Feisty there.
<kurosaki> Because it's been edited.
<SeveredCross> Oooh, I see, okay.
<kurosaki> And I may nuke it.
<kurosaki> It's just a mess around install kind of thing ;)
<SeveredCross> I don't know to be totally honest, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work.
<kurosaki> Hmm.
<kurosaki> I'll reboot and get exact error, nandemonai is me also on lappy. I'll post exact error.
<nandemonai> Okies, root (hd1,2) Filesystem is ext2fs, partition type 0x83 so that seems right..
<nandemonai> kernel boot line then image then.. Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<nandemonai> Error is the same wether I use root=/dev/sdb3 or the UUID
<albert23> nandemonai: is your sdb an external drive?
<SeveredCross> Weird.....
<nandemonai> Nope.
<SeveredCross> Because hd(1,2) looks right for sdb3
<nandemonai> sda is internal sata sdb is ata
<nandemonai>  /ide
<SeveredCross> But it got named as sbd?
<nandemonai> Jmicron controller
<SeveredCross> *sdb
<albert23> looks like your system is missing drivers to read sdb at boot
<nandemonai> yeah my discs on this machine are sdx
<nandemonai> Highly possible
<nandemonai> because
<nandemonai> I know there have been lots of issues with this controller (jmicron - asus p5b) I was hoping the bios update fixed it all.
<nandemonai> Prior to Feisty nothing even boots. Even the live CDs.
<albert23> I think the trick would be to have your kernel and initrd on sda. initrd should then give you the drivers to read sdb.
<nandemonai> I wonder iif it's only working on feisty then because it's the sata disk and not the ide one...
<nandemonai> well grub said init was loaded
<nandemonai> or maybe rather it just prints out the boot lines actually.
<nandemonai> hmm
<nandemonai> So ok.
<nandemonai> Wouldn't I need a proper boot partition for that?
<nandemonai> Or just stick them on the Feisty /boot/ dir and call them from there?
<albert23> I think you can put them anywhere in an existing linux partition on sda
<nandemonai> But still leave the kernel option root=/dev/sdb3 right?
<albert23> Looks like IntuitiveNipple has done that in his pastebin
<nandemonai> So kern is loaded from sda but roots to sdb where gutsy is installed?
<albert23> yes, root=/dev/sdb3 make that the working system
<nandemonai> ok I'll try it that way, see how it goes.
<nandemonai> Should I be filing bu reports? Because I know this controller is a real pain..
<nandemonai> It's expected that the way I have it should work right?
<nandemonai> *bug
<albert23> I don't know. There were some other problems with ide drivers, but these were solved in tribe 5
<nandemonai> Well this is the tribe 5 install so yeah ;) Okies swaping it over.
<albert23> But you are probably using the boot system from feisty
<nandemonai> That's a very very good point
<nandemonai> I am.
<nandemonai> Sorry it's very late, brain is having issues keeping up ;)
<marcelo> hi there. Im having problems configuring this board:  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04), any tips?
<nandemonai> umm ok
<nandemonai> now my disks are reversed?
<nandemonai> ahh too late for this.
<omha> marcelo add this to /etc/modprobe/options "snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig"
<marcelo> omha: ok. I will try
<omha> marcelo and go to the mixer options and add all volumes
<omha> and turn them up
<omha> sometimes alsa will give volumes wired names and usage
<marcelo> options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig
<marcelo>  (added his)
<marcelo> omha: I have to reboot the computer?
<albert23> nandemonai: that might be an advantage of using UUID's. These are unique for the disk.
<omha> marcelo modpobe -r snd-hda-intel && modprobe snd-hda-intel
<nandemonai> So it's normal for them to swap around?
<omha> but you got to kill the mixer and all sound apps
<marcelo> omha:  FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<marcelo> module not found.
<nandemonai> because that last boot in Feisty sda/sba we reversed to what they were previously.
<nandemonai> *sdb
<omha> marcelo wired, restart x
<nandemonai> heh and now after a reboot back to what it was
<nandemonai> That can't be right?
<marcelo> omha: Linux zeppelin 2.6.22-10-386 #1 Wed Aug 22 07:43:24 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<albert23> nandemonai: that's very weird indeed.
<nandemonai> albert23: I swear it. I thought I was just tired but nope.
<albert23> At least grub should be able to find the right disk if you use UUID's
<nandemonai> Well that's the thing.
<nandemonai> Using the grub method ie (hd1.2) works.
<nandemonai> I cant use that in the root= option can I?
<nandemonai> For the kernel line?
<marcelo> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<marcelo> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<albert23> nandemonai: sorry, no idea about that
<marcelo> omha: any tips?
<omha> hmmm
<marcelo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<antibody_> hi..I did an update to my system now
<antibody_> and now I don't have direct rendering with nvidia
<antibody_> know issue?
<omha> marcelo idk
<marcelo> omha: thank you
<antibody_> [   21.396000]  NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.11  Wed Jun 13 18:21:22 PDT 2007
<antibody_> :/
<antibody_> and I checked the xorg.0.log
<antibody_> and I saw nothing
<antibody_> :/
<antibody_> manual install then
<nandemonai> Ok so I moved the kernel and init etc to the Feisty /boot/ called them from there in grub with root= in kernel line pointing to ide drive via /dev/sdb2 or the uuid and same thing. I don't think the kernel can see my ide drive before bootup at all. :/
<nandemonai> I even tried /dev/hda / b but no go.. Odd seeing as grub finds the partition fine just the kernel does not.
<albert23> nandemonai: what error message did you get now?
<nandemonai> Same again.
<nandemonai> Grub finds the kernel/init wether it's on sata drive or ide drive but kernel itself seems to only find root on sata(sda)
<nandemonai> Ie where Feisty is.
<nandemonai> I've installed gutsy to a spare partition on the ide drive hence the problems I think.
<nandemonai> I actually tried feisty on the ide drive a while ago to no avail but that time grub didnt find the drive, now it does thanks to the bios update.
<nandemonai> I'm almost certain it's a jmicron thing now.
<nandemonai> Like I said earlier, nothing proior to feisty live cds would even boot on this mobo.
* nandemonai wishes he hadn't bought a asus p5b.
<nandemonai> Nothing but trouble since I got it. At least for ide.
<nandemonai> Everything else is primo.
<nandemonai> So I guess for now I'm limited to installing linux on sata.
<SeveredCross> It's those shitty Jmicron controllers.
<nandemonai> hah yup
<SeveredCross> If they'd just used an Intel controller like almost everyone else, they'd be okay.
<nandemonai> Exactly.
<nandemonai> Just I don't have any spare sata drives around only loads of ide ones heh.
<nandemonai> say..
<DanaG> Argh, deluge's UPnP doesn't work for me.
<selinuxium> hi all, is there any way of starting the install again? ran install and it is not well!
<nandemonai> What about usb?
<nandemonai> I have a usb to ide thing here.. maybe that would work better?
<nandemonai> Is is that asking for it?
<nandemonai> *or is
<albert23> nandemonai: There is some  more info via google on the jmicron problem. One option seems to be to add boot option ide=nodma
<nandemonai> Oh? All I found was the boot problems with older distros. I'll try that thanks.
<nandemonai> One sec..
<antibody__> damn
<antibody__> damn damn
<antibody__> I can't get direct rendering to work
<antibody__> I installed old version
<antibody__> 1st with nvidia-glx packages and then with the package from NVIDIA and compilation
<antibody__> noone having this problems?
<nandemonai> albert23: No joy I'm afraid. Grub still finds root (hd1,2) type ext2 yada yada but kernel panics unable to mount root.
<antibody__> if I replace all gusty entries in sources.list by feisty ..does the system downgrades back to feisty?
<IntuitiveNipple> nandemonai: still having problems?
<nandemonai> IntuitiveNipple: Yup. Seems the kernel can't see my ide drive (where gutsy / is).
<nandemonai> Jmicron issue we thinks.
<IntuitiveNipple> how many drives have you got installed?
<nandemonai> IntuitiveNipple: Grub finds it though. I tried your setup with kern and all on feisty boot but same deal. Kernel still can't find root via uuid or /dev/sdb3
<nandemonai> IntuitiveNipple: See I'm thinking Fiesty boots because it's on a sata drive, gutsy is not.
<nandemonai> Just the two
<IntuitiveNipple> hehe - I actually got the UUID of sda7 wrong, since reinstalling Gutsy to it changed the UUID - took me a few minutes to find that out :D
<nandemonai> One sata one ide
<IntuitiveNipple> What does LiveCD see the pata drive as? /dev/sdb ?
<nandemonai> I could never get Feisty on the IDE drive either but back then grub couldn't see the drive. A bios update fixed that but now it's the kernel heh
<nandemonai> Not sure.
<IntuitiveNipple> Are you able to pastebin some info from the problem PC?
<nandemonai> lol again
<nandemonai> They've swapped
<nandemonai> sata is /dev/sdb now and pata /dev/sda
<nandemonai> What on earth
<nandemonai> Sure can.
<nandemonai> I did earlier, anyone have that link?
<nandemonai> oh wait
<IntuitiveNipple> What I'd do is boot into Feisty, run "blkid" to get the UUIDs, then edit menu.lst and ensure the kernel lines have root=UUID=XXXX that matches the partition where / is
<nandemonai> I think I have deeper issues..
<IntuitiveNipple> If your drives are swapping about then that is a big issue.
<nandemonai> sdb and sda should not be swapping on reboots right?
<IntuitiveNipple> Hence why UUIDs are so useful :)
<albert23> kurosaki: Okies here is my partition layout and grub conf. http://pastebin.com/m232c372
<kurosaki> ok kurosaki = nandemonai
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, I spotted you :)
<kurosaki> Here is paste from a few boots ago..
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm in the 64-bit Gutsy Tribe-5 install now, it has gone very smoothly
<kurosaki> http://pastebin.com/m232c372
<kurosaki> ok in that one..
<IntuitiveNipple> update manager is doing 180+ updates though :s
<kurosaki> sata is sda
<kurosaki> ie the all linux drive
<kurosaki> This boot: http://pastebin.com/m26ff09b7
<kurosaki> So I'm not crazy.
<kurosaki> So umm, what could cause that?
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, I see a problem with your menu.list
<IntuitiveNipple> Try this http://pastebin.com/m382f2858
<IntuitiveNipple> note line 12
<kurosaki> ooooo
<kurosaki> ok there is that
<kurosaki> Ta
<kurosaki> my bad
<IntuitiveNipple> oh hang on, i think I was looking at albert23's grub
<kurosaki> Oh wait..
<kurosaki> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> all these pastebins
<kurosaki> hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> Grrr lol
<kurosaki> /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-10-generic
<kurosaki> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-10-generic
* kurosaki shrugs
<kurosaki> But yeah..
<IntuitiveNipple> no, I wasn't
<IntuitiveNipple> I was looking at yours that you posted to my pastebin earlier
<kurosaki> Ah yeah Did that by accident.
<IntuitiveNipple> This is yours isn't it? http://pastebin.intuitivenipple.net/74
<kurosaki> So made a fresh one ;)
* kurosaki nods
<kurosaki> As you can see the drives are swapped now.
<IntuitiveNipple> in which case my observation about line 12 holds true
<efface> i just installed the Nvidia driver package and now xserver wont start, someone able to point the way?
<kurosaki> IntuitiveNipple, What's wrong with it?
<Jordan_U> efface, You installed the Nvidia drivers, not the Nvidia driver package, there is a difference :)
<IntuitiveNipple> kurosaki: can you pastebin the current "blkid" of that PC?
<efface> ....jordan...u did that on purpose didnt you
<IntuitiveNipple> kurosaki: "initrd" instead of "boot"
<kurosaki> IntuitiveNipple, sure thing.
<kurosaki> IntuitiveNipple, man oh man your right.
<efface> ok so the nvidia drivers from the website wont work and i need to apt-get instead?
* kurosaki slaps himself.
<IntuitiveNipple> If I suddenly disappear, it's because those 180+ updates are being applied!
<IntuitiveNipple> kurosaki: go fix that up and try it
<kurosaki> IntuitiveNipple, Yeah I'd say that's it.
<IntuitiveNipple> check the UUIDs to be sure, first, too... do the blkid :)
<kurosaki> But stull
<Jordan_U> efface, That would probably work, and for testing it is better if you use the official packages ( which are up to date as of now )
<kurosaki> *ill
<kurosaki> swapping /dev refs cant be good right?
<IntuitiveNipple> it shouldn't if you're using UUIDs... doesn't matter where the file-system is
<Jordan_U> efface, Remove the nvidia.com drivers and install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ( which is IIRC the current version from Nvidia )
<IntuitiveNipple> make sure the fstab is also using UUIDs
<IntuitiveNipple> best thing since sliced bread, UUIDs :)
<kurosaki> Yeah it is.
<kurosaki> So because of that it's ok that my discs are swapping between /dev/sda and /dev/sdb?
<efface> Jordan_U: how do i uninstall the ones i just installed?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes
<IntuitiveNipple> It won't matter how they are presented in /dev/ if you use UUIDs for everything
<kurosaki> Okies, fixed that up. Let's give it a kick then ;)
<DanaG> Oh, if uuids are too cryptic, you can use /dev/disk/by-id
<IntuitiveNipple> This one's setup with a swap, a separate /boot, two roots and a /home so I can use multiple versions and keep the boot and home constant
<nandemonai> No it's a cool system now I know ;)
<nandemonai> Viola!
<IntuitiveNipple> It worked?
<nandemonai> And wow nice splash guys ;)
* IntuitiveNipple ticks the box
<nandemonai> xbuntu
<nandemonai> ;)
<nandemonai> Thanks peoples ;)
<nandemonai> So stupidity again. le sigh.
<nandemonai> Apologies.
<IntuitiveNipple> You know what the watchword is?
<nandemonai> *grins*
<nandemonai> Umm I'm going to say no.
<jsomers> nice splash?
<jsomers> I haven't seen a splash image in weeks :x
<nandemonai> The gutsy xubuntu splash, I likes.
<IntuitiveNipple> well words... 'never assume, always check and triple-check'
<IntuitiveNipple> catches me out every time if I don't :)
<nandemonai> IntuitiveNipple: Oh exactly I did go over it, just one of those things, being tired, auto assuming and skimming ;) Appreciate picking up my error though, now I can play with Gutsy.
<IntuitiveNipple> I use 'diff' alot as well to catch silly errors like that
<efface> Jordan_U: ok i apt-get nvidia-glx-new and i installed a diff kernel and drivers...xserver will still not start
<IntuitiveNipple> I love with the shared /home how all my Compiz settings are there without having to fiddle
<nandemonai> So that's safe?
<nandemonai> It wont mess up prefs?
<nandemonai> Cause I was thinking of doing that myself.
<IntuitiveNipple> nandemonai: yeah, so my cube is there, all my shortcuts, etc
<IntuitiveNipple> efface: What error does Xorg report when it tries to start?
<nandemonai> I was worried my feisty prefs would be messed up by gutsy.
<IntuitiveNipple> nandemonai: I had a few issues between Feisty 32-bit and Gutsy 32-bit but mainly it was because I had additional panel applets installed in Feisty that aren't in Gutsy. So when Gutsy asks to delete the missing applets, I just say no
<nandemonai> IntuitiveNipple: Hmm okies I might give it a go.
<efface> Jordan_U: u still there?
<antibody__> damn
<antibody__> :/
<antibody__> anyone with nvidia problems?
<nandemonai> Seems like a great way to test upcoming stuff without risking your main install.
<nandemonai> Not yet, let me install the driver hehe
<antibody__> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<antibody__> I got this after today
<antibody__> (did upgrade before going to bed)
<sam1337> I have a fully updated version of ubuntu gutsy and with compiz fusion running glxgears and any opengl game i run instantly restarts x. Could anybody please help me solve this problem?
<antibody__> sam1337, nvidia?
<sam1337> yes
<antibody__> sam1337, have problems too
<antibody__> I compiz-fusion puts everything white
<antibody__> but I have cube
<antibody__> :/
<antibody__> and I don' t have direct rendering
<sam1337> that sucks
<sam1337> oops said the s word again
<antibody__> :/
<efface> IntuitiveNipple: sorry didnt see your msg, says it failed to start and in the log says there is a api mismatch
<antibody__> sucks?
<antibody__> lol
<antibody__> I installed nvidia-glx too
<sam1337> yeah i get told off for saying that
<antibody__> I installed manually from  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run  and NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9639-pkg1.run
<sam1337> i have tried it on a couple of new nvidia drivers and they both are broken for me
<IntuitiveNipple> efface okay... are you in a virtual TTY terminal so you can type commands?
<antibody__> sam1337, yeah
<antibody__> :/
<efface> IntuitiveNipple: yup tty1
<sam1337> this problem has been bothering me for months now and ive just found some time to try and solve it again
<IntuitiveNipple> efface: ok, lets check something: "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<IntuitiveNipple> efface: Does that show an nvidia module?
<efface> ok i see nvidia, agpgart and i1c_core
<antibody__> sam1337, glxinfo | grep rendering
<antibody__> is it YES or NO the direct rendering?
<efface> doesnt look like nvidia is being used tho
<sam1337> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> efface: ok, now do "sudo modprobe -r nvidia"
<efface> nvidia 6837876 0
<IntuitiveNipple> efface now do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<sam1337> my driver is working fine it just dosent work with compiz fusion
<efface> IntuitiveNipple: still failed
<antibody__> :/
<antibody__> I don't even have direct rendering
<antibody__> but it's using nvidia driver
<efface> "the nvidia driver component has version 100.14.11 but the nvidia kernel module's version does not match"
<sam1337> brb
<antibody__> my versions match
<antibody__> :/
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, I've managed to get X working again, after the updates yesterday but now XGL is there and it's sapping a lot of resources from the CPU.  How do I get rid of XGL for the moment?
<Jordan_U> efface, Sorry, I was away, try running "sudo update-rc.d nvidia-kernel defaults"
<efface> says the links already exist
<Jordan_U> efface, What happens when you run "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<SeveredCross> Why would every session all of a sudden start Xgl instead of only the Xgl one starting Xgl and the others starting X?
<SeveredCross> I see X running on :0.0 but no matter what I seem to get thrown to :1.0
<SeveredCross> Which doesn't have OpenGL or anything.
<efface> Jordan_U: nothing, seems to run fine, try runnign gdm after that, same prob
<Jordan_U> Seveas, What happens when you "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "startx"?
<SeveredCross> I assume you mean me, not Seveas
<SeveredCross> I didn't try that, gimme a sec.
<efface> lol he crashed
<Jordan_U> efface, Try "sudo apt-get remove --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<sam1337> ive found the bug i have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/130325
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130325 in xorg "[nvidia-glx-new]  glxgears, 3d apps crash X when using compiz-fusion (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<nandemonai> Ok so I have two options for nvidia in Restricted Drivers, normal and 'latest cards'. I have a 7600gt so which should I pick?
<sam1337> newest
<nandemonai> Okies thanks.
<efface> Jordan_U: still doesnt work
<crdlb> unless you want to run compiz lol
<Jordan_U> efface, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<nandemonai> Well so far glxgear runs primo.
<Do``> is there some kind of gui for setting up my mouse? for some reason i had to reconfigure the x.org config, and the mouse setup is back to what it was in ubuntu 6.10... logitech mx510 (5btn) recognized as 7 button.
<nandemonai> ;)
<jsomers> Do``: there is no gui for doing that, to my knowledge
<Do``> so i have to dig into xorg.conf? :(
<efface> Jordan_U: ok that got me into X, i went t the nvidia xserver setup and it said it does not appear i am using the nvidia X drivers
<jsomers> Do``: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36101/
<Jordan_U> efface, Did you choose "nvidia" when asked what driver to use?
<jsomers> that's my setup for my mx518
<Jordan_U> efface, If not go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager and enable Nvidia
<Do``> jsomers: i'm guessing the mx510 is fairly similar and i can use this
<Do``> right?
<efface> Jordan_U: that application is not listed
<Jordan_U> efface, Really?
<antibody_> damn..do I need to change anything in xorg.conf to have xgl?
<antibody_> xgl is starting now
<antibody_>  Adaptor #0: "Xgl Generic Texture Video"
<jsomers> Do``: normally yes
<SeveredCross> Doing what you suggested Jordan_U, X doesn't even start.
<Jordan_U> efface, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<antibody_> and I don't have direct rendering
<jsomers> I had the same setup for my old 500, and it works for this one
<SeveredCross> I can see two instances of X in ps aux, but for some reason I get logged into Xgl all the time.
<Do``> jsomers: thank you
<antibody_> any flag to use the old interface?(nonxgl)
<jsomers> of course, don't copy everything
<SeveredCross> Screen :0.0 has X running with direct rendering and all.
<SeveredCross> But :1.0 is Xgl and it always gets bloody started for some reason.
<jsomers> I use a PS2 setup, so if you use USB some things might be different
<SeveredCross> I can't figure it out.
<jsomers> like the Device and Protocol options
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, I may have missed it but does it start if you startx instead of using GDM ?
<SeveredCross> No.
<SeveredCross> Doesn't even start, just gets to that weird X screen with the crosshatching.
<antibody_> bah
<SeveredCross> And dies
<antibody_> I can't even access to nvidia-settings it says it's not using nvidia...(but it is)
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, Strange... What about xinit? That should get you just an xterm and nothing else
<SeveredCross> Okay, let me try that.
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, If that works try running "gnome-session" from the xterm
<antibody_> I'm only having display 1,0 not 0.0
<antibody_> (with startx from console)
<antibody_> apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<antibody_> brb
<SeveredCross> Well, that gets me an xterm and now I'm on from irssi.
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, If that works try running "gnome-session" from the xterm
<SeveredCross> I'd rather not flat-out remove Xgl, because I do like using compiz sometimes.
<SeveredCross> Okay, will try it now.
<SeveredCross> Welp, that worked.
<Lunar_Lamp> What did you do SeveredCross I think I'm having a similar issue to you - every session starting with an XGL process :-()
<SeveredCross> Lunar_Lamp: Stop gdm, run xinit from a tty, then run gnome-session &
<SeveredCross> I don't understand why this just started.
<SeveredCross> It was running fine previously, I could log out and go back to a plain X session rather than an XGL one.
<Lunar_Lamp> Well, I'm using kde, so I'll do the equiv stop kdm, xinit, startkde
<SeveredCross> Right.
<SeveredCross> I logged out to go back to X so's I could have OpenGL, and BOOM, all went haywire.
<efface> Jordan_U: another problem has popped up, once i restarted my wireless connection disappeared and the device is not listed, eth0 is still listed tho, but i havent been able to get that working, it wont obtain an IP
<Lunar_Lamp> (just rebooting at the moment though, meh - and it's checking hard drive on this boot :-( )
<stefano> Hmm, i would like to say that the update of the gstreamer recently is not a complete succes.
<efface> Jordan_U: this post is essentially the exact same prob im having with that http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/65765-cannot-get-dhcp-work-ubuntu.html
<antibody_> ok
<efface> and because my internet isnt working, lol, i cant apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<antibody_> have direct rendering after apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<antibody_> but...I'm running in enlightenment with startx
<stefano> When playing with Rhythm media player there are like glitches on high volume areas of the songs. IF i play the same song with XMMS, there is no problem.
<antibody_> gnome didn't start from gdm
* antibody_ feels ignored
<Jordan_U> efface, Sounds like you are missing restricted drivers, which is one of the reasons I had you installing ubuntu-desktop :)
<antibody_> f
<SeveredCross> antibody_: We've  all got issues.
<SeveredCross> I can't start anything that's not Xgl.
<efface> Jordan_U: yea....i cant install it now since the internet stopped working hehe
<antibody_> hmm..
<antibody_> I'll restart X from gdm again
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, It is definitely a GDM problem so just use your backed up conf for GDM
<efface> is the restricted drivers related to the network problem?
<SeveredCross> Hmm, I'll restore the default gdm.conf
<Jordan_U> efface, What wireless chipset do you have?
<SeveredCross> Okay, let's try this again!
<efface> actually ide rather get my NIC working, its a nforce board using forcedeth
<efface> MFP55 or somethen like that
<efface> this post has some info i already posted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3297978#post3297978
<efface> after i tried some things
<SeveredCross> well.
<SeveredCross> That did nothing.
<SeveredCross> Restoring default gdm.conf and (factory-gdm.conf in /etc/gdm) did squat.
<SeveredCross> I'm back in an XGL session!
<Jordan_U> efface, OK, try sudo ifconfig eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<antibody_> nups..nothing starts from gdm
<antibody_> :d
<antibody_> enlightenment again here .D
<SeveredCross> I start Xgl from Gdm.
<SeveredCross> If I shut down GDM and do xinit, I start X.
* SeveredCross wonders.
<efface> it trys to obtain a leave and then fails
<Lunar_Lamp> Hehe SeveredCross I just removed xserver-xgl and that seems to not be a good idea.
<Jordan_U> SeveredCross, Try "sudo apt-get remove --purge --reinstall gdm" ( this will loose all custom config for GDM )
<SeveredCross> Hmm, okay.
<nandemonai> Well guess I'm lucky. Compiz seems to be working fine for me.
<nandemonai> ;)
<SeveredCross> Lunar_Lamp: After removing XGL, nothing starts?
<antibody_> do u all have xserver-xgl installed?
<Lunar_Lamp> SeveredCross, bingo
* nandemonai touches wood.
<SeveredCross> Yep, xserver-xgl installed.
<Lunar_Lamp> nandemonai, I have an ATI card :-(
<SeveredCross> It worked fine though for the past few days.
<SeveredCross> With ATI card and all.
<nandemonai> 7600gt nv with nv restricted 'latest cards'. So far I have gnome, compiz/xgl. Seems creamy so far...
<nandemonai> Well colour me impressed.
<SeveredCross> Good lord, still the same thing.
<SeveredCross> I think gnome-session is broken.
<SeveredCross> Or smoething.
<SeveredCross> Because X starts for GDM
<SeveredCross> Then as soon as I choose a session, Xgl starts uP!
<Lunar_Lamp> Well, I'm using kde, so I'll do the equiv stop kdm, xinit, startkde <-- that worked SeveredCross
<Lunar_Lamp> So it seems our problems are the same for sure.
<SeveredCross> Yes, but we shouldn't have to do that.
<efface> Jordan_U: i trys to lease an ip and fails
<Lunar_Lamp> SeveredCross, ofc not :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> It's oddness.
<antibody_> Lunar_Lamp, yeah..doing the same with englightenment
<Lunar_Lamp> Somewhere, XGL is being told to start with everything.
<SeveredCross> I really don't get it.
<SeveredCross> Where the hell could it be starting?
<SeveredCross> And what could have made it so.
<nandemonai> lol ok spoke too soon. I changed the driver in in the gnome video settings thing to the restricted and now I just have a desktop no panels. Right click works though haha
<Do``> when i try to play a DVD and doesnt mount and when i want to open the removable media in the system menu, i am told that 'hald' isnt running. how can i start it?
<SeveredCross> Gahhh
<SeveredCross> Why in the name of all that is holy would this be happening...
<Do``> hm my usb pendrive wont mount either
<Do``> could someone help me figure out what's going on?
<nandemonai> Oh wait, my screen is just _huge_ I can span around with the mouse. Groovy.
<AmyRose> Do``: Someone else came here with the same problem earlier
<nandemonai> Wow, it defaulted to some crazy resolution.
<SeveredCross> I think I know where to look but I don't know where that where is.
<SeveredCross> Where does GDM look for the commands to start a session.
<Do``> AmyRose: i cant find it in my log :(
<efface> Jordan_U: u there?
<SeveredCross> >:O
<SeveredCross> I've got half a mind to just wipe this install and start over again.
<efface> hehe
* efface pokes Jordan_U
<SeveredCross> Lunar_Lamp, any success?
<SeveredCross> Well, I have an idea.
<SeveredCross> It's kind of a bruteforce.
<SeveredCross> But you could symlink all Xgl executables to X. :)
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Hmm
<|Lunar_Lamp|> Not sure linking all xgls to x is a good idea
<bojanr> Well.
<bojanr> This is fun.
<SeveredCross> :-\
<SeveredCross> I don't have any blank CD's.
<SeveredCross> And I don't have my Gutsy Tribe 5 CD.
<SeveredCross> But everything is bloody borked.
<efface> Jordan_U: u back yet?
<AmyRose> !u | efface
<ubotu> efface: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
* efface scowls at AmyRose
* AmyRose scowls back at u
<AmyRose> :P
<efface> all that matters in that U know what im talking about
<efface> fix my problem and i will forgive u
<efface> :P
<ironmatar> i seem to be having a major issue attempting to get either the 32 bit or 64 bit iso for fiesty to not bork when resetting the comp and or doing the updates, ill get a isnatll that appears stable and i can work with it  but if i reboot or do updates it borks  somone sugessted i try gutsy  or is there a system hardware tools checker i can find online somewhere  so i can confirm what part is broken as other ahve suggested i ahv
<ironmatar> i dont undestand why the parts i used would be the issue  i boought hi quality parts
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Stormx2> Anyone using ndiswrapper?
<sam1337> gutsy looks like its going to be great once all the bugs are fixed
<efface> be nice if i could get online.
<sam1337> it'd be nice if i could get online with debian lenny. thats the only reason im using ubuntu really because ubuntu works better on my hardware
<sam1337> I wish the ubuntu installer made it nice and easy to setup lvm and drive encryption
<Stormx2> I have issues with building various things under gutsy.
<Stormx2> often I get "error: linux/config.h: no such file or directory"
<Stormx2> any tips?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-25
<DayOldPorridge> The X server won't start; when I try to startx it says "xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority  Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running."
<DayOldPorridge> I think it has to do with downloading an upgrade to ubuntu-desktop that was held back
<nrg_> hello, can anyone help me to make v4l-dvb work on intrepid?
<DayOldPorridge> Anyone wanna help me with my x server?
<perlluver> hi guys, is Nvidia working in Intrepid?
<EagleScreen> there will be update-manager-kde for Kubuntu Intrepid?
<Lunks> What is the simplest way to install kde4? install kubuntu-desktop?
<RAOF> Lunks: Yup.
<Lunks> RAOF: This will probably mess with my desktop a lot, won't it? I'm actually interested on just trying it. If I remove kubuntu-desktop later, everything will be fine?
<RAOF> Yes.
<Lunks> Ok, thanks RAOF! =)
<Klick__> Hey all, anyone know why since i upgraded to Intrepid fire fox seems to open a lot of untitled windows, and if i close them all firefox windows close?
<siimo> hi anyone experiencing random xorg crashes in intrepid?
<Klick__> Hey all, anyone know why since i upgraded to Intrepid fire fox seems to open a lot of untitled windows, and if i close them all firefox windows close?
<DanaG> Stupid NetworkManager... if I boot with my rfkill switch set to 'kill'.... I can't re-enable wireless even if I do press the hotkey.
<DanaG> It still shows "Wireless Disabled".
<DanaG> I have to uncheck and recheck "Enable Networking" to get wireless back.
<DanaG> Lame.
<Wellark> DanaG: please, open a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/network-manager
<estunecle> DanaG: wow, i see you provide valuable feedback for at least half-year probably. i hope someone make notes and taking care...
<estunecle> :P
<DanaG> Heh, I do need to actually formally report some of the things I've found, rather than just griping about them....
<RAOF> And possibly even fix some; you're clearly capable of it :()
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> One example: the QuodLibet thing... I don't know Python, but surely I'd be able to dig around in the code to find out why setting a collection root breaks the folder views.
 * RAOF notes that your screensaver gripe is trivially fixable by you :P
<DanaG> Aah, the xscreensaver thingy... right.
<DanaG> The rss-glx one, that is.
<RAOF> Indeed.
<DanaG> !debdiff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debdiff
<RAOF> !packagingguide
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<RAOF> Certainly has a link to what you're after, although is a bit of overkill :)
 * DanaG will use google instead, or just search the wiki.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I've now adapted my xorg.conf synaptics options into an fdi file.  Sweet.
<RAOF> Nifty.  Anything worth upstreaming to Ubuntu?
<DanaG> Another idea: put a comment in xorg.conf pointing users to the right place.
<DanaG> Making it an FDI file makes it more robust against psmouse dropouts and such; otherwise, upon device disconnection and reconnection, it loses all settings.
<DanaG> Another recent report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/257809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<omfgitsashark> hey can anybody help me out
<omfgitsashark> can anybody help me
<RAOF> Possibly, although not without knowing what the problem is.
<RAOF> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<omfgitsashark> hahaha
<omfgitsashark> sorry
<LSD|Ninja> omfgitsashark: It's not your fault
<omfgitsashark> i just downloaded this gnome app it like a redo of the log in screen
<omfgitsashark> i have no idea how to install this i have had ubuntu for about 3 days now and i still have no clue what to do
<omfgitsashark> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Intrepid+Ibex+GDM+(list)?content=87580
<RAOF> You're probably after #ubuntu, although that's often busy and noisy.
<omfgitsashark> yeah someone there said i would be better off comming here
<RAOF> Hm.  that looks quite nice, though.
<omfgitsashark> yeah i know
<omfgitsashark> i just need to learn how to install stuff like this into ubuntu
<RAOF> Sadly, they were lying, although that does have "Intrepid" in the thingy :)
<omfgitsashark> yeah i know
<omfgitsashark> i just want the look
<omfgitsashark> haha
<RAOF> I suggest that you need to unpack the tarball to /usr/share/gdm/themes
<omfgitsashark> see you lost me there i got the file path but what is the tarball
<omfgitsashark> ooo ok
<omfgitsashark> so the .tar
<RAOF> So, in a terminal it would be "cd /usr/share/gdm/themes", followed by "sudo tar xjvf ~/Downloads/87580-IntrepidList.tar.bz2"
<omfgitsashark> so i  would type the first one in hit enter followed by the second
<RAOF> Correct.
<omfgitsashark> with or without ¨
<RAOF> Without.
<omfgitsashark> ooo man oo man oo man
<omfgitsashark> i dont think anything happened
<RAOF> After running the tar line there should be some output as it unpacks the files.
<omfgitsashark> i copy and pasted what you wrote into the terminal
<omfgitsashark> first the fist one hit eneter
<omfgitsashark> then the second hit enter
<RAOF> Right.  The second should ask for your password, and then print out a bunch of filenames as it's unpacking the files.
<omfgitsashark> no
<RAOF> (There may well be an easier way to do this; this is just the first thing that popped into my head).
<omfgitsashark> when i hit enter it just drops down a line
<RAOF> You're acutally in a termainal?
<RAOF> Terminal, sorry.
<omfgitsashark> apps/acc/terminal
<RAOF> Right.
<omfgitsashark> yeah
<RAOF> So, typing "cd /usr/share/gdm/themes" without the " should move you to the appropriate directory.  What's in the terminal now?
<omfgitsashark> rob@Rob-Laptop:~$ cd /usr/share/gdm/themes"
<omfgitsashark> > sudo tar xjvf ~/Downloads/87580-IntrepidList.tar.bz2
<omfgitsashark> >
<omfgitsashark> >
<omfgitsashark> > cd /usr/share/gdm/themes
<omfgitsashark> > sudo tar xjvf ~/Downloads/87580-IntrepidList.tar.bz2
<omfgitsashark> >
<omfgitsashark> >
<RAOF> Um.  You shouldn't have the " there
<RAOF> It's waiting for you to finish the string between the " "s.
<omfgitsashark> rofl
<omfgitsashark> wow
<omfgitsashark> at me
<omfgitsashark> ok
<omfgitsashark> so that worked let me see
<RAOF> You should now be able to select it in System->Administration->Login Window
<omfgitsashark> ok let me check this o0ut
<omfgitsashark> it didnt work
<omfgitsashark> ok i got it to work
<omfgitsashark> thank you so so so so so so so much
<RAOF> omfgitsashark: Much better to ask a channel than privmsg.
<omfgitsashark> raof
<omfgitsashark> you there
<omfgitsashark> i need help installing theme
<omfgitsashark> i thought it would go the same way as the last one
<omfgitsashark> but it isnt work ing
<RAOF> Which theme?
<RAOF> Most themes you can simply drag to the Appearance applet.
<omfgitsashark> let me link you
<omfgitsashark> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=86844&vote=good&tan=31951600
<RAOF> Yup.  You just drag the download to the Appearance applet.
<RAOF> System->Preferences->Appearance
<RAOF> Alternatively, you can click on the "Install" button in System->Preferences->Appearance
<RAOF> Both work.
<omfgitsashark> i installed it and am now running it but it doersnt look right
<omfgitsashark> like the background is still the same and i dont think it is right
<omfgitsashark> do i need anything else installed to make that work
<omfgitsashark> because i just have regular ubuntu
<RAOF> The desktop background?  It's entirely possible that the background isn't included in the theme.
<omfgitsashark> well the opacity isnt dropping as well
<omfgitsashark> it just doesnt look right at all
<omfgitsashark> i really dont get this
<omfgitsashark> i am trying a diffrent start menu screen
<omfgitsashark> would anybody happen to know what the addon is to make it look like the mac os with the dock on the bbottom
<grumpymole> omfgitsashark: it looks like awn (avant-window-manager)
<grumpymole> it's in the repos
<grumpymole> as avant-window-manager
<omfgitsashark> where would i be able to find that at... and would it work on a crap lap?
<grumpymole> also install awn-manager, iirc
<grumpymole> you need visual effects
<grumpymole> depends on the crap lap viceo card
<grumpymole>                                ^^^video
<omfgitsashark> hahahaha
<omfgitsashark> i cant turn on the visual effects
<omfgitsashark> so that is a no go
<grumpymole> i believe so.  apparently, they are working on a version that doesn't require the same level of graphics card
<grumpymole> there are other docks, but i haven't used them
<omfgitsashark> i have really fallen in love with ubuntu
<omfgitsashark> since i got it 3 days ago
<grumpymole> they may not require the same level of graphis support
<omfgitsashark> i am thinking about buying a new lappy
<omfgitsashark> just for this
<grumpymole> when the 3d effects came around, i thought it was just a waste of time
<grumpymole> but as you start using them, you'll find some really useful stuff
<omfgitsashark> hahahaha
<omfgitsashark> i cant run that either
<grumpymole> the FIRST thing I do on a new ubuntu install is install awn and ditch the bottom panel
<omfgitsashark> i wish i could but i will have to wait till i get something that can handel hahahah
<omfgitsashark> does awn work like the mac doc
<omfgitsashark> were it would replace the bottom panel
<omfgitsashark> and the apps would minimize to that
<grumpymole> yes
<grumpymole> yes
<grumpymole> and when app is minimized, it gets a little arrow/triangle to show that it is a 'live' app minimized
<grumpymole> also has effects when app wants to notify you of activity.  like bouncing icon etc
<omfgitsashark> god i need new lappy \
<grumpymole> search for awn on youtube for some vids
<omfgitsashark> i dont know if i will be able to use this theme i have right now because my lappy doesnt seem to be able to hande olit
<LSD|Ninja> O_o
<Raspberry> Is there any documentation anywhere on how to use KVM with Ubuntu 8.10?
<Laney> Can someone try something for me? System->Preferences->Preferred Applications. Change the default browser and see if you get a crash, please :>
<IdleOne> Laney: what kind of crash? browser or system?
<Laney> IdleOne: Just a Bug Buddy crash report from Deskbar
<Laney> I just want to see if other people can repro it
<IdleOne> Laney: nothing happened
<Laney> IdleOne: Interesting
<IdleOne> Laney: although fifrefox is sucking big time lately
<Laney> 'tis a deskbar problem, not FF
<IdleOne> but no bug buddy reports on browser change
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/bb.png is what I get
<Laney> Apparently it's fixed in deskbar svn
<Laney> \o/
<Turski> i have a problem
<Turski> just updated to intrepid, and now X doesnt recognise my mouse and keyboard before i reset kdm
<Turski> any ideas how to fix that?
<Turski> also alt gr funtions as enter
<Hobbsee> install -evdev?
<Hobbsee> xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<Turski> i have it already
<Hobbsee> strange.
<Hobbsee> you presumably have -kbd and -mouse too?
<shadowhywind> by anychance did xorg.conf get changed around in intrepid from hardy?
<Hobbsee> shadowhywind: well, xorg itself got upgraded...
<Turski> yep
<Turski> it's almos empty ;)
<shadowhywind> I did a fresh install of intrepid(kubuntu) copied my old settings since i had my dual screening working. And now i am having some issues, not sure if its due to xorg or plasma
<Turski> shift and arrow keys arent recognised too
<Hobbsee> Turski: no idea, then.
<Hobbsee> Turski: i presume if you give logs, people might be able to help
<Turski> shift doesn't work as part of hotkey
<Turski> which logs?
<Turski> kdm?
<Turski> that's kdm.log http://pastebin.com/d31423876
<Turski> ah, looks like it has something to do with btnx...
<Hobbsee> Xorg log, probably
<Hobbsee> strange errors there.
<Turski> http://pastebin.com/d3cca4dcc xorg.0.log
<Turski> i'll try rebooting since i removed btnx
<Hobbsee> good idea
<Turski> nope...
<Turski> wtf... up arrow is recognised as print screen
<s0u][ight> Turski: lay-out)
<s0u][ight> ?
<Turski> i have right layout set
<Turski> should firefox look uhly or pretty in intrepid?
<Turski> i have ugly look
<IdleOne> Turski: you have the default look
<IdleOne> but I don't think it is the "final" look
<IdleOne> we will wait and see
<Turski> default?
<Turski> i mean, shouldn't it look like kde-themed in kubuntu
<IdleOne> default: what the devs decided it would look like for now
<Turski> forgot to mention that i have kubuntu
<IdleOne> same rule applies the kubuntu devs decided it looks like it does until they decide to make it look different
<JontheEchidna> Turski: install gtk-qt-engine & configure it in systemsettings
<Turski> JontheEchidna: there's no settings for it?
<heroxbd> Hello. I've met with a wired problem. When I am using Ubuntu 8.04
<heroxbd> 	  with linux 2.6.24, my ethernet adapter was running very good. But
<heroxbd> 	  just after I download a 2.6.26 kernel from intrepid and installed
<heroxbd> 	  it, the 2.6.24 kernel does not function with my ethernet.
<JontheEchidna> Turski: in the appearance section of systemsettings?
<Turski> that "Use my KDE theme on GTK applivations"?
<Turski> i have it enabled but firefox still looks like just qt
<JontheEchidna> there should be a whole section
<JontheEchidna> GTK Styles and fonts
<JontheEchidna> oh, I see
<JontheEchidna> uh, you might need to restart KDE
<Turski> hmm.. i thought that i did it already -_-
<Turski> well, now it works
<Turski> but i have still those other problems
<Turski> as keyboard and mouse doesn't work after boot and i have to restart kdm before they do
<Turski> and arrow keys and some others dont work properly
<Turski> actually looks like their functions are changing all the time O_o
<kev_> hey
<kev_> do you guys think its safe to install 8.10?
<pwnguin> well its unlikely to get you killed
<kev_> lol
<kev_> is it secure enough to install a head of time?
<bytor4232> kev_:  Alpha 5 works fine.  There is a few issues for me, like with the splash screen and the alpha nvidia cards.  Otherwise, I've had little difficulty with Xubuntu 8.10
<ssam> kev_, there is still a fair chance that one day between now and release you will not be able to boot into intrepid because some update has broken something
<kev_> i see ssam, thanks.
<ssam> ssam, and a small chance that it will eat your data
<ssam> oops, i am ssam :-)
<ssam> kev_, testing it on a spare partition is a better idea. (though you should still have a back up)
<Klick__> Hey all, has anyone noticed that the brightness goes up and down automatialy with ibex, my screen keeps fading dark to bright and I was wondering if there is a way to turn this off
<minimec> hi. I just installed a new 64bit alpha4 without formatting the old /home partition. When I login I get a black screen and nothing happens.
<doggymenz> if i start xorg without a config file, then compiz dont work
<Turski> maybe you should use config file then?
<doggymenz> i dont want
<doggymenz> config file is for 1980 computer
<doggymenz> my computer have plug-n-play
<Turski> :)
<doggymenz> i thought ubuntu was a modern operating system, that you didnt have to dick around in config files, i know i didnt have to with windows 95, it just auto-detected stuff
<Turski> and then you had to install 50 defferent drivers? is that plug-n-play?
<doggymenz> idk
<Klick__> Hey all, has anyone noticed that the brightness goes up and down automatialy with ibex, my screen keeps fading dark to bright and I was wondering if there is a way to turn this off
<keanu> wow, quiet
<keanu> i just tested 8.10, and the 2.6.26 kernels seem to cause no display to appear on my dell inspiron 1525 laptop
<Pici> Well.. we're going to be moving to 2.6.27 shortly, so you may want to hold your breath on submitting the bug
<keanu> k
<keanu> I heard the startup "drums", but nothing appeared. ctrl+alt+1 caused the display to turn off for a second (normal) but no login prompt appeared
<keanu> Another thing I noticed - I have the top nav bar (with Applications, Places, System, etc) set to autohide, and it's manually set to hide down to 1px. Whenever I hover over it, all my windows and desktop items move down with it
<keanu> Kinda hard to explain - let me get a screenshot
<keanu> before - http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/6396/screenshotqe9.png
<keanu> after - http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/3217/screenshot1zh1.png
<Pici> keanu: I'd concider that a bug
<keanu> Pici, Should I report it?
<Pici> keanu: I would
<keanu> Pici, Ok, thanks
<drunkenkilla> moin
<drunkenkilla> mache ich mit sudo apititude dist-upgrade -d nen upgrade auf die alpha?
<dupondje> Mysql got fucked ?
<Turski> what name i should use for alt gr in xmodmap?
<hardy> Hi, what's the tool to change my keyboard layout in intrepid?
<hardy_> Hi, any one answered my question how can I edit kde keyboard layout in Intrepid?
<ikonia> hardy_: is it not the same as hardy ?
<hardy_> ikonia: I got disconnected
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> hardy_: I meant is it not the same tool/method as in hardy ?
<hardy_> ikonia: I used to do it with kcontrol but now its not available
<ikonia> hardy_: as in not available because the package is not available/there/broke or not there as in the method has changed
<hardy_> ikonia: yes both kcontrol and kde-ystemsettings are not installable, I guess broke
<ikonia> hardy_: ok - so thats fine
<ikonia> hardy_: does it say "package broke" ?
<hardy_> kde-systemsettings: Depends: kcontrol but it is not installable
<hardy_> E: Broken packages
<ikonia> ok, so it' currently broke in intrepid
<ikonia> thats no big deal, it's still in development
<hardy_> ikonia: yes but I need to know how to edit the configuration file manually so I can use Intrepid
<ikonia> doesn't kde use something like a registry ?
<ikonia> you could always change the layout at the Xserver layout
<ikonia> hardy_: or you could accept that tool is broke as your using a development release thats not stable
<hardy_> ikonia: no kde uses configuration files not a registry AFAIK so it's somewhere in .kde almost. I thought I may find some one here who knows
<ikonia> hardy_: I'm sure either #kubuntu or #kde would know
<ikonia> hardy_: or do it in your xorg config file
<hardy_> ikonia: the problem is it seems the kde settings override the xorg settings so I need to remove the current one first
<ikonia> hardy: can you not use setxkbmap to set them
<hardy> ikonia: setxkbmap -print already displays the correct layout
<TFrog> anyone here try the Kubuntu 8.10 alpha on a laptop?
<RAOF> Yeah.  It worked, kinda.
<TFrog> it's been working fair here till i got the updates in the last two days.  have had to reload and still the wireless is broke.  the broadcom i have shows the network but fails to connect
<RAOF> Alphas, eh?
<TFrog> i'm hoping the next alpha due to be released next week fixes it
<RAOF> And then the 2.6.27 kernel will likely either fix it or break it again.
<TFrog> the ubuntu 8.10 alpha wireless doesn't fail though
<TFrog> odd
<RAOF> Ah.  That'd be a knetworkmanager bug then, presumably.
<RAOF> Filing bugs is of course more useful than idling on IRC :)
<TFrog> that's what i'm suspecting.  the new knetworkmanager is having issues
<TFrog> yeah.  but when you can't exactly trace the issue to one specific package it's not so easy.  was just curious if someone else was experiencing the same issue
<TFrog> ty anyway RAOF
<RAOF> TFrog: It seems you _have_ traced it to a package; knetworkmanager.
<TFrog> could be.  i'll check on it again with some CLI investigation to narrow it down.  more than likely it is an issue with the new version of knetworkmanager.
<TFrog> thanks again.
<TFrog> i'm out now
<sleepster> anyone know if ubuntu's repositories have xen 3.3
<RAOF> Yes.
<sleepster> do you know which repositories?
<sleepster> I have ubuntu server 8.04
<RAOF> Intrepid repositories.
<sleepster> I did apt-get update
<RAOF> The versions that you've got in Hardy (8.04) are the versions that will remain.
<RAOF> If 3.3 isn't in there now, it won't be in there at any point.
<RAOF> Exception: backports.
<RAOF> That's what we mean by "stable release".  It (idealy) doesn't change.
<sleepster> okay thanks
<Laney> Ooer, my numpad appears to not be functioning correctly
<Teiseii> Anybody else experiencing problems with shutdown and reboot buttons in Intrepid ?
<Teiseii> When I click shutdown or reboot, nothing happens
<Teiseii> I need to use "sudo reboot" and "sudo poweroff" to get the job done
<Teiseii> On both computers
<sleepster> in intrepid, what's the package name for xen-3.3?
<sleepster> I cannot find it
<Pici> sleepster: it is not in Hardy
<dupondje> xen-hypervisor-3.3
<sleepster> Pici: yeah I tried intrepid, but I cannot find it :(
<Pici> sleepster: I see xen-hypervisor-3.3, xen-utils-3.3, and xen-docs-3.3 here
<Laney> Teiseii: Yes, everyone
<sleepster> thanks
<sleepster> actually I forgot to append 'universe' to my repository entry
<Teiseii> Laney: Thanks for the info :)
<Laney> Teiseii: In return, can you see if your number pad works for me please?
<Teiseii> When I activate numlock and press J I get number 1, K for 2 etc.
<Teiseii> Let me see if it works on regular keyboard
<Laney> Hang on, I've just seen something that might be related in the release notes
<Laney> let me restart my session
<Pici> Numlock works for me if I enable it on my thinkpad here
<Teiseii> I have ThinkPad too
<Teiseii> T60
<Teiseii> 798465410
<Teiseii> Yes, numpad on external keyboard works as well
<hardy> Pici, Teiseii, for me the arrow keys don't work in kubuntu ;)
<Pici> Teiseii: T60 here too
<Teiseii> Arrow keys don't work huh ? I had similar problem but I changed some stuff in keyboard options and got them work again
<Teiseii> Or do you mean those arrow keys in numpad ?
<Laney> xev sees 1-4,7-9 correctly but not 0 or 5 which both send a FocusOut event apparently
<Teiseii> hardy: Which arrow keys do you mean ?
<Laney> but none of the numbers come up when I type them
<Teiseii> Laney do you have numlock on ?
<Laney> Yes
<Laney> (as xev sees them right)
<hardy> Teiseii: the UP-DOWN arrows in the keyboard, does it work for you?
<UnNaturalHigh> if I just wanted to use the kernel from intrepid and I have added the repository and pinned it, would 'sudo apt-get install -t intrepid linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic' work or do I need additional packages?
<Teiseii> hardy: Yes
<Pici> Is the mouse moving when you press the arrow keys?
<hardy> Pici: no
<Pici> hm
<hardy> Pici: I am not in gnome, which works properly but if I launced kvm from gnome, the arrow keys don't work either in the quest OS
<hardy> s/not/now
<Teiseii> My Keyboard model is "Evdev-managed keyboard" ... according to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts
<Teiseii> Other options don't work well
<hardy> Teiseii: what's that Evdev-managed?
<Teiseii> hardy: No idea, but it works the best
<Teiseii> All buttons work
<Teiseii> hardy: If you see that option there, try it :)
<hardy> Teiseii: it's already set to that
<Teiseii> Hmm
<hardy> Teiseii: did you use kvm before?
<hardy> or qemu
<Teiseii> I'm not sure because I don't know what they are
<Laney> Haha, I'd accidently turned on mouse keys somehow
 * Laney is an idiot
<Teiseii> Hehe
<Teiseii> But the poweroff/reboot button issue is a real thing :)
<hardy> Teiseii: yes I am also facing poweroff issues
<sw> hi, just installed intrepid alpha 4.. my intel iwl3945 doesn't see my WPA AP.. is this a known problem ?
<bluesmoke> anyone noticing a massive regression in performance and stability with the intel driver in intrepid? I'm using an X3100
<Ro1> hey everyone
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-26
<cecil44> how can i fix "login failed" ?
<mneptok> supply the correct credentials?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in linux "Xorg doesn't "know how to use" Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) input device" [Undecided,New]
<emet_> is Ubuntu 8.10 going to come with Wine 1.1.X by default?
<emet_> !info wine intrepid
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu10 (intrepid), package size 7309 kB, installed size 54404 kB
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/261318  -- edited description.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Xorg can't use Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) input device; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
<cecil44> I get login failed, added a new user,get same thing ?
<DanaG> cecil44: are you using the old broken libpam-runtime?
<DanaG> Try downloading the fixed deb and installing it from recovery mode, with dpkg -i.
<DanaG> cecil44: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pam/
<DanaG> look for the newest libpam-runtime deb; download it and put it somewhere you can read from Ubuntu.
<cecil44> DanaG: what ever the upgrades gave me, I have another 8.10 thats still going fine !
<DanaG> The broken one is Intrepid, right?
<cecil44> There both Intrepid
<cecil44> one works, one dont
<UnNaturalHigh> if I just wanted to use the kernel from intrepid and I have added the repository and pinned it, would 'sudo apt-get install -t intrepid linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic' work or do I need additional packages?
<cecil44> DanaG:I have been tring to fix it for a week, getting tired.
<cecil44> DanaG:Thanks for the help, I'll give it a try
<RAOF> emet_: Given that Wine 1.0 is their designated stable release, I'd guess we'll be using that.
<emet_> RAOF, 1.0 is not very stable :\
<RAOF> File a bug :)
<RAOF> upstream, obviously.
<emet_> oh they have many many bug reports already
<emet_> fact of the matter is it's not bugs
<bluesmoke> anyone noticing a massive regression in performance and stability with the intel driver in intrepid? I'm using an X3100
<RAOF> But 1.0 _is_ stable, in that it's not changing.  So something that works now isn't going to be mysteriously not working tomorrow.
<emet_> simply incomplete software
<bluesmoke> RAOF: but are they doing anything to manage regressions?
<emet_> no programming errors that be fixed with a couple lines of code, but Wine needs hundreds of thousands of more lines of code
<emet_> that's why I don't think we should be pretending it's "stable"
<RAOF> bluesmoke: What regressions?  They're probably interested in hearing about them.
<bluesmoke> RAOF: *shrug*
<bluesmoke> Just a question
<RAOF> I'm not sure if they'll be releasing 1.0 bugfix releases.
<bluesmoke> I doubt everything that works in 1.0 will work in 1.2 though
<bluesmoke> anyway... about that intel driver...
<bluesmoke> it's really bad, in hardy i get 2x fps in glxgears and can actually run OpenGL apps
<bluesmoke> in intrepid the only gl apps I can use are compiz and glxgears
<bluesmoke> if i try to play a game it either runs at maybe 0.5 fps, looks like garbage (literally, can't figure out what is on the screen), both, or locks the system
<bluesmoke> dunno if it's the intel driver, mesa, or xorg but I know the 2.4 driver was apparently a bad release
<emet_> try using this command "glxinfo | grep dir"
<bluesmoke> Notice the part where compiz works
<emet_> still
<bluesmoke> And software rendering would be slow but perfect
<bluesmoke> Not slow and broken
<bluesmoke> Plus I'm not a moron
<emet_> no one said you were
<bluesmoke> direct rendering: Yes
<bluesmoke> Do you have an X3100? I'm mostly looking for someone else to confirm my problems so I can report a bug with as much info as possible
<emet_> no
<bluesmoke> maybe i should just try the gem stuff, the devs at intel are obviously testing opengl with that
<bluesmoke> but i really don't want to build another kernel today just for the patches to make the new drm build
<emet_> they released a new driver around the time X4500HD came out
<emet_> but I doubt they'd break so much stuff
<emet_> it's probably Ubuntu's fault in some way
<bluesmoke> that driver is 2.4.0
<bluesmoke> They released a 2.4.1 that, from what they say the improvements are, seems to prove the 2.4.0 release was absolutely terrible
<bluesmoke> I suppose Ubuntu could be screwing something up in the xserver
<emet_> that's what I probably think, I doubt Intel could release a driver that failed that badly on a common chipset, or it could be the weird combination with your hardware
<bluesmoke> ooh, 2.4.97.0 (2.5 alpha) release
<bluesmoke> Well, I suppose they don't do much testing on a macbook
<bluesmoke> But it's still a regression from what we had in hardy
<burner> i think macbooks should be better with the new kernel right/
<DanaG> next laptop I'm going to get will be an HP EliteBook. (kinda' cool name, too).
<bluesmoke> burner: What in particular are you referring to?
<bluesmoke> DanaG: They're not as rugged as the toughbooks
<DanaG> But they look much much nicer.
<DanaG> Have you seen one of the HP ones?
<bluesmoke> not in person
<DanaG> They seem to be sort of late on the market -- the one I'll want is going to be available "in September" -- so it could even be the very last day of the month.
<DanaG> Grr... I hate waiting... especially when it's for an indeterminate date.
 * mneptok is strongly considering a Sylvania Meso
<bluesmoke> well, upgrading the intel driver seems to have fixed some mouse jitter and odd compiz display issues (when mapping new windows) but games are still broken and glxgears has gone down by half yet again
<bluesmoke> hardy was 1150 fps, now i'm at 300 fps
<bluesmoke> that's like software rendering speed
<bluesmoke> on the bright side, blur in compiz (sort of) works
<bluesmoke> alpha blur doesn't seem to work, only focus blur and it'll randomly start getting really slow but...
<bluesmoke> better than before when it just crashed compiz and/or kicked it into software rendering
<_Zeus_> upgrading to 8.10 :-P
<Mulder> will the new theme engine that was flagged for hardy land in intrepid?
<_Zeus_> Mulder: I believe it is, but I'm not sure
<Mulder> ok
<DanaG> What new theme engine?
<Mulder> there was talk in late october/november for a theme resdesign for hardy
<Mulder> never landed in hardy, but i think it migth still be on the cards at some stage
<_Zeus_> oops :-(
<DanaG> My current theme: http://picpaste.com/pics/screenshot-orange-nodoka-2.1219718992.png
<Mulder> not bad. looks like human
<Mulder> except more grey
<DanaG> And un-glossy.
<_Zeus_> is nautilus not working in intrepid>
<_Zeus_> ?
<SeveredCross> Works for me.
<_Zeus_> hmm...
<_Zeus_> if i start it from terminal, i get no output
<_Zeus_> have no desktop
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<_Zeus_> well, booted to the older kernel, i think .21 and now nautilus works.  but my graphics card is only at 800x600
<_Zeus_> gonna reconfigure xorg
<SeveredCross> Weird...
<_Zeus_> why does my screen flash all the time in hardy?  can someone assist me in submitting a bug report?
<mneptok> _Zeus_: stop blinking
<_Zeus_> mneptok: ???
<mneptok> sorry, long day.
<_Zeus_> what does that mean?
<mneptok> i have no idea.
<mneptok> i'll shut up now.
<_Zeus_> oh haha lol now i get it :-P:
<mneptok> :)
<_Zeus_> and compiz doesn'
<_Zeus_> t work which is odd
<Lunks> I need to ć to become ç
<Lunks> xev shows me XmbLookupString is what gives me ć
<Lunks> How to replace it?
<SeveredCross> Is it a known bug that Firefox can't be set as /usr/bin/www-browser?
<SeveredCross> All my links keep opening in freaking Lynx.
<vega--> are there nightly intrepid iso images somewhere?
<vega--> or weekly or something
<RAOF> There are dailies, yes. I forget precisely where they live on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<RAOF> Unless you're testing the installer or the livecd they're not particularly interesting.
<vega--> found this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20080826/
<RAOF> Although testing the installer & livecd is not unimportant :)
<vega--> just trying on a test machine if the ati radeon x600 works ok
<vega--> or was it r600
<vega--> dual-screen with some strange own kind of connector
<RAOF> x600 should work nicely out of the box, including 3d.
<RAOF> r600 somewhat less so :)
<siimo> vega--: or you can grab an 8meg boot.iso and install from ftp mirror
<RAOF> r600 should work, but I wouldn't expect 3d untill you install the restricted drivers.
<vega--> siimo: sounds better, even better would be to have that on an usb stick
<vega--> siimo: where can i find the boot.iso ?
<vega--> i remember using some kind of isostick.sh utility in the past..
<siimo> vega--: usb stick also supported
<siimo> vega--: mini.iso located here: http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<siimo> go one up and goto hd-media for the tarballs that can but put onto a usb stick i think
<siimo> sorry actually http://www.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/boot.img.gz  can be done from usb
<vega--> ok
<Sebastian> http://snipplr.com/view/8002/iso-image-to-usb-stick/ works fine here for Hardy.
<PolitikerALT> Hello everyone, I got a problem with kdevelop: I always get http://pastebin.com/m59b8d2d8 these errors when compiling a program - even "Hello World" creates these erros. What can I do now?
<PolitikerALT> oh, sorry, It's a known bug
<Teisei> Hi everybody ! Anyone else having problems with laptop sleep mode ?
<Teisei> I can put my Thinkpad T60 to sleep, but can't recover.
<Teisei> The screen just flickers
<Teisei> And I need to hard reboot using power button
<Teisei> In order to get back to Ubuntu again
<Teisei> Is it just me or anyone else experiencing the same ?
<vega--> i have an ati radeon x600 (rv380), where can i find out if i should install fglrx for dual head (spanning across two monitor)
<vega--> intrepide installer defaulted to clone mode, it seems to work ok
<vega--> seems the opensource driver has ok 3d for this chipset, but how to configure dualhead properly
<RAOF> !xrandr | vega--
<ubottu> vega--: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<BUGabundo> hello
<BUGabundo> you can point me to Canonical email servers admin?
<BUGabundo> chlorine.canonical.com is running way to slow
<BUGabundo> emails are taking up to 4 days to get delivered
<BUGabundo> what tool replaces Kcontrol on kde4 on intrepid?
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: elmo.  #canonical-sysadmins is the channel, iirc
<BUGabundo> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> y/w
<BUGabundo> noone there Hobbsee
<BUGabundo> lol
<Hobbsee> might be without the s
<morsch> Hey there... Is there a sensible way to install Intrepid over my current Hardy install? I'd like to keep my data/bookmarks/whatever, but get rid of all the cruft since 7.10, multiple failed fglrx installs, etc ;)
<waistless> is there any way I can search for packages which might contain a bugfix I desperately need?
<waistless> i.e this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/44233 which claims to have been fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44233 in util-linux "mount udf dvd fails, possible wrong fstab entry" [Medium,Confirmed]
<SwedeMike> morsch-afk: save the contents of your /home and you should be fine
<SwedeMike> morsch-afk: at least everything related to firefox is saved there
<oxigen> hey guys, i need help, audio in blender doesn't work any more, so i stopped pulseaudio, but this doesn't help. is there another audio server active? if so which?
<doggymenz> my audio is lagging
<doggymenz> why?
<oxigen> hmm, i have also audio issue..
<doggymenz> your audio lags too?
<oxigen> doggymenz, do you use rt kernel?
<doggymenz> no
<oxigen> no, blender cant access audio here
<doggymenz>  2.6.26-5-generic
<oxigen> i wonder which audio server(s) are activated in linux nowadays..
<oxigen> pulseaudio is one.. lately..
 * BUGabundo checks for 2.6.27
<s0u][ight> is xmms going to be in the repos of intrepid?
<bluesmoke> s0u][ight: no
<bluesmoke> xmms is dead
<s0u][ight> ok ill compile from source code
<s0u][ight> xmms is much better than most other media players and i dont need a media manager
<bluesmoke> dead as in uses a ton of old and unsupported libraries, has severe bugs that won't be fixed, etc
<bluesmoke> but hey, if you want to install half of GNOME 1.4 just for a media player go ahead :P
<bluesmoke> I should make a simple GUI around mpg123 for xmms users
<s0u][ight> is there a good alternative?,
<bluesmoke> No EQ support but it would use almost no CPU and have zero features so they'd like it
<bluesmoke> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<bluesmoke> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1138 kB, installed size 3852 kB
<s0u][ight> amarok is just too big
<bluesmoke> i agree, amarok is too big
<s0u][ight> ok ill try audacious
<s0u][ight> does it have something to do with audacity?,
<bluesmoke> I used mpg123 from the command line for a week before I realized it didn't help at all with battery life
<bluesmoke> No, not really
<rage> isnt xmms2 still around?
<bluesmoke> xmms2 is not xmms
<rage> I know
<bardyr> Hey, has anyone got MPX working in intrepid, it should be included in the current X but i cant find the on button
<bluesmoke> It is a media manager with it's own gstreamer-like framework that talks to the GUI through an mpd-like framework
<rage> But it may be agood alternative
<bardyr> bluesmoke, Audacious is a great xmms alternative
<bluesmoke> bardyr: It's not included in the X in intrepid, it'll be in xorg 7.5
<bluesmoke> bardyr: indeed
<bardyr> and its based on audacious
<bluesmoke> no, it's a fork of beep-media-player
<bluesmoke> and bmp is a fork of xmms
<bluesmoke> dunno the reason for the audacious fork but the bmp fork was to port xmms to gtk2 and other such modern libraries
<bluesmoke> oh, audacious forked after the bmp guys decided to make BMPx
<bluesmoke> which, like xmms2, has no relation to the original project except the name
<bardyr> bluesmoke, are you sure (about MPX) i thought i saw a forum thread about it being included in intrepid
<bluesmoke> bardyr: I'm sure
<bardyr> :(
<bardyr> then i guess i install it manually
<bluesmoke> bardyr: It got pushed back to xserver 1.6 which will be included in xorg 7.5
<bluesmoke> We'll be lucky to get a final xorg 7.4 for intrepid
<bardyr> heh
<bluesmoke> Installing it manually means building the entire X stack from git
<bluesmoke> drm, mesa, xserver, libraries, etc
<bardyr> yea, its fun
<bluesmoke> oh, and drivers
<bluesmoke> I'm about to start downgrading my X stack so I can get OpenGL working again
<bardyr> bluesmoke, i just need the nv driver and nvidias binary blob
<bluesmoke> input drivers
<bardyr> why do you not have opengl?
<bluesmoke> and iirc there was a recent change in the evdev driver that might cause some issues
<bluesmoke> in hardy I get 1100 fps in glxgears and OpenGL games work, in intrepid (with the 2.5 alpha intel driver) I get 300 fps in glxgears and the only OpenGL app that works is compiz
<bluesmoke> maybe i'll just try using the gem stuff, just have to patch my kernel, rebuild the kernel, drm, and intel driver
<Teisei> Why does Update Manager set my display brightness to maximum when I click "Check" ?
<_Zeus_> hi
<_Zeus_> shouldn't my reconfigured xorg.conf have more than 5 lines?
<Kurt> hmm...yeah I'd say so :P
<_Zeus_> i'll pastebin it
<_Zeus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40677/
<_Zeus_> i just updated to ibex
<danbhfive> I thought xorg.conf was being phased out
<_Zeus_> umm....... i have no idea
<_Zeus_> also, i have a broken package
<_Zeus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40678/
<danbhfive> yeah, I thought that it was started to be phased out with hardy
<_Zeus_> ok.....
<_Zeus_> hmm
<_Zeus_> well, compositing is disabled and compiz complains about no whitelisted driver.
<_Zeus_> so i figured the problem would be the xorg.conf
<_Zeus_> so i reconfigured it, and now it's almost empty
<danbhfive> is this an upgrade?
<_Zeus_> yes
<danbhfive> I thinks you are 2 days early  : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<_Zeus_> ah
<_Zeus_> hmm
<_Zeus_> any idea why that package is broken/how to fix it?
<danbhfive> actually, I don't and I'm really curious
<_Zeus_> did you see my paste?
<_Zeus_> need more info?
<danbhfive> you could try, sudo apt-get install -f                 to try and get some of the other packages to install
<_Zeus_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_Zeus_>  kio-umountwrapper
<_Zeus_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_Zeus_> still fails
<_Zeus_> i got an error about that package during upgrade
<danbhfive> whats it trying to do, install or uninstall?
<_Zeus_> uninstall
<_Zeus_> it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 45 not upgraded.
<_Zeus_> 1 not fully installed or removed."
<danbhfive> try dist-upgrade
<_Zeus_> it's downloading some stuff
<danbhfive> anyway, this is the norm for intrepid atm.  Stuff can break, even just the packaging
<danbhfive> I hope you realize that, and understand the risk
<_Zeus_> yeah i realize
<_Zeus_> should i submit a bug, or wait to see if it fixes itself?
<_Zeus_> can't really submit a bug yet
<_Zeus_> upgrade testing hasn't begun lol
<danbhfive> I don't know, but Im think along the same lines  : )
<_Zeus_> i'm not really worried about stuff anyway, i have /home in a seperate partition, so that makes it very easy to reinstall if something goes bork
<bardyr> _Zeus_, try sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<_Zeus_> i will as soon as dist-upgrade finishes, thx
<danbhfive> bardyr: he was basically doing a safe-upgrade.  Its dpkg thats have trouble, right?
<bardyr> danbhfive, idk, but its probably some old versions of the package messing it up
<bardyr> but usually aptitude/remove/install combo fixes it
<_Zeus_> the weird thing is i got an error about this package while upgrading
<_Zeus_> so it's possible that it was messed up in hardy and it didn't find out until it tried to do something to it while upgrading :-P
<_Zeus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40681/
<_Zeus_> it downloaded 120MB then failed :-(
<_Zeus_> will try aptitude
<bluesmoke> _Zeus_: won't help
<_Zeus_> same
<bluesmoke> can you pastebin the file?
<bluesmoke> but in a pastebin with line numbers like rafb.net/paste/
<bluesmoke> err, the /var/lib/dpkg/info/kio-umountwrapper.postrm file
<_Zeus_> ubuntu paste has line numbers...
<bluesmoke> oh, bleh
<bluesmoke> eyes going funny
<_Zeus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40682/
<bluesmoke> ok
<bluesmoke> evil fix would be to just remove that file
<_Zeus_> and the upgrade?
<bluesmoke> yeah
<_Zeus_> i'm going to do a fresh reinstall when intrepid comes out, anyway so it'll be fixed then
<_Zeus_> i'll rename it
<bluesmoke> i don't see the syntax error it's complaining about so i dunno what is going on there but if you remove it the upgrade will continue
<bluesmoke> no, just move it to ~ or something
<_Zeus_> got it
<_Zeus_> is this bad?
<_Zeus_> bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
<bluesmoke> when did it say that?
<_Zeus_> matthew@pogo:/$ fglrx
<_Zeus_> bash: fglrx: command not found
<_Zeus_> matthew@pogo:/$ fglrxinfo
<_Zeus_> The program 'fglrxinfo' can be found in the following packages:
<_Zeus_>  * xorg-driver-fglrx
<_Zeus_>  * xorg-driver-fglrx-envy
<_Zeus_> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<_Zeus_> bash: fglrxinfo: command not found
<bluesmoke> err, why do you care about fglrx? you have nvidia
<_Zeus_> fglrx is ati only?  didn't know that
<_Zeus_> what is the equivalent for nvidia?
<bluesmoke> glxinfo?
<_Zeus_> upgrade worked
<bluesmoke> or nvidia-settings or something
<_Zeus_> ouch http://paste.ubuntu.com/40684/
<bluesmoke> yeah, ouch indeed
<_Zeus_> heh i can tell when something is bad
<bluesmoke> backup your current xorg.conf, generate a new one, modify it to use the nvidia driver, see if that helps
<_Zeus_> ok
<_Zeus_> brb
<_Zeus_> yay that did it
<bluesmoke> oh, he hadn't yet restarted X or the system after upgrading?
<_Zeus_> no i had
<bluesmoke> s/he/you/ now :P
<_Zeus_> rebooted a couple times and used dpkg-reconfigure on xorg.conf but that didn't fix it oddly
<_Zeus_> but now it works
<bluesmoke> now gimme the screenshot you think proves you don't have a closed-source driver for nvidia :P
<_Zeus_> ok
<_Zeus_> restricted-manager will do?
<_Zeus_> or whatever it's called
<danbhfive> heh, its not called that anymore  :(
<danbhfive> its some bizarre command
<bluesmoke> _Zeus_: if you install the driver using envy or nvidia.com it won't show up there
<_Zeus_> i didn't!  i just installed ubuntu and it said there were no restricted drivers needed
<bluesmoke> _Zeus_: also if you bought your machine from dell and haven't wiped it i believe they setup nvidia using DKMS at the factory so it won't show up either
<_Zeus_> no, i installed ubuntu myself
<_Zeus_> brb
<_Zeus_> hmm....... i tried to reboot and it said it couldn't find my home directory :-P
<_Zeus_> i'm doing a fsck
<_Zeus_> how do you force a fsck?
<_Zeus_> i tried touch /forcefsck&&reboot
<Pici> _Zeus_: did you use sudo?
<_Zeus_> was in recovery mode :-P
<_Zeus_> so yes
<_Zeus_> ok now it's working
<_Zeus_> i had to boot back to recovery mode to do it
<_Zeus_> because normal boot mounted everything ro
<_Zeus_> yay it's fixed
<dupondje> any id when mysql will be fixxed :(
<zerwas> Perhaps someone can help me. My problem is that X always starts as failsafe even though it worked with hardy and the xorg.conf looks fine. How can i force him to not use failsafe mode?
<Pici> Do you have an ATI card?
<zerwas> yes
<Pici> The driver isn't working with the current xorg version
<zerwas> oops, okay. What are my options then? :-o
 * zerwas uninstalls fglrx
<Pici> Fall back to vesa or one of the non-proprietary ati drivers
<zerwas> Ok. Do you have a recommendation for a non-proprietary ati driver?
<Pici> I'm using 'radeon' here, I *think* thats the same thing as 'ati', but don't quote me on that.
<zerwas> okay, thank you very much for your help
<zerwas> by the way: Is it already known that the search in synaptic seems to be broken?
<zerwas> i can't seem to find a bug report for it
<zerwas> brb, correcting graphics drivers
<zerwas> Pici: the driver radeonhd works perfectly, thanks again.
<Pici> zerwas: sure thing
<zerwas> it is correct that it can't handle 3D and/or composite, right?
<_Zeus_> bluesmoke: ftp://momjian.us/Screenshot-2.png
<_Zeus_> that's the image of compiz w/o restricted drivers, btw
<zerwas> /j #ubuntuusers
<zerwas> oops.
<timing> hey
<timing> ntpd is starting up now, at boottime
<timing> however, it takes a very long time
<timing> isn't that because I don't have an ip yet?
<timing> so maybe the networkmanager should start before ntpd?
<baastrup> hey, there im missing a package for dynamips on 64 bit, can i request it somewhere?
<Hamra> hi, since kubuntu hardy uses KDE3 by default, and intrepid will use KDE4 by default, how is the desktop environment upgraded? KDE3 gets replaced by KDE4? in this case, what happens if i already have KDE4 alongside KDE3 on hardy and upgraded?
<Hamra> anybody?
<mikele> Hi, there are a NOKIA 6630's user????
<doggymenz> when i start ubuntu, it starts compiz before it starts gnome-panale
<doggymenz> it should start gnome-panel before compiz
<doggymenz> to get desktop quicker more usable
<Arodon> hey. Is nm-applet crashing when connecting to a WPA2 Enterprise network a known bug?
<bluesmoke> doggymenz: No, the window manager should start before anything else
<bluesmoke> doggymenz: Otherwise you get a flash when the WM starts
<siegie> Arodon: i use a wpa2 personal   and it's not crashing, but knetworkmanager don't want to connect
 * henrik-kabelkaos says that the "pencil" package caused a funky site error. 
<henrik-kabelkaos> sorry wrong channel.
<baastrup> hey is is posible to force a broken package to be oki?
<tormod> baastrup: no, but you might be able to force install it :)
<baastrup> tormod: yes but then it wants to remove it, at next update :-(
<baastrup> tormod: i had forced installed a i386 version of dynamips on my 64 bit ubuntu, because gns3 needs it
<kernco> I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 alpha and after updating I'm getting the error "No greeter plugin found. Check configuration."
<as1965> The greeter is configured via menu "System/Administration/Login Window". Switch to the "Local" tab and try chaning the greeter used.
<kernco> The error prevents KDE from starting, all I have is the command line
<as1965> So, can you login and run : startx ?
<kernco> X appears with the default gray background, a dialog shows up that says "No greeter plugin found. Check configuration." and when I click "Ok" I'm back at the command line.
<as1965> What alpha is this? 4?
<kernco> This happened when I upgraded to the most recent packages yesterday.  I hadn't updated in about a month before that.
<as1965> Sometimes, the easiest thing to do to try and fix something like this is to do an update. This is still "alpha", so there will be bumps on the road.
<as1965> I would login as, text mode, and update. For text GUI, use "aptitude" i.e.
<kernco> Ok, I'll try.  I've never been able to get my internet working from the command line, though.
<as1965> sudo aptitude - then "u" to update and select all updates available bia "U" (uppercase). "g" to apply. If your internet works in X, should be able to get it working in command line mode.
<kernco> Is there any way I can get knetworkconfig running in the command line?  That can get my internet working, but when I've tried to use iwconfig to set my essid and key, it never works.
<as1965> Do you only have wireless networking?
<kernco> yeah
<kernco> It's a desktop, but it's in a room of the house that I can't get an ethernet cable to
<kernco> I might just wait for the next alpha and install from CD
<as1965> Do you use WEP or WPA?
<kernco> WEP
<kernco> It's my roommates router, so I can't really change that
<as1965> OK, we could see if we can get something working - assuming a) you see your WLAN broadcasting and b) you know the key
<as1965> If you type : iwlist <dev> (replace <dev> with your wifi device) - do you see your WIFI listed?
<as1965> e.g. iwlist eth1 - or - iwlist wlan0
<as1965> Actually - maybe : iwlist <dev> scanning
<kernco> Yeah, I see it
<as1965> OK - try : iwconfig <dev> essid <ESSID>
<kernco> Yeah, I've done that, and done iwconfig <dev> key <key>
<kernco> It's using a hex key, not a passphrase
<as1965> Then see if you are associated : iwconfig <dev> (look for ESSID listed)
<kernco> Yeah, it's showing the ESSID
<kernco> Does it matter if it's in quotes or not?
<as1965> Don't think so
<as1965> But I never quote
<as1965> Try : iwconfig <dev> key restricted <hex key> (no need for 0x at start I think)
<kernco> ok
<as1965> Then - hopefully - manually give yourself an IP address :
<as1965> e.g. ifconfig <dev> 192.168.1.40 netmask 255.255.255.0
<as1965> Assuming an example network! Replace 192.168.1.40 with something you can use ...
<as1965> Hopefully - ifconfig <dev> - should show the <dev> IP address and "UP"
<kernco> It shows "inet addr:192.168.1.109" and under that "UP BROADCAST MULTICAST"
<kernco> but "ping google.com" gets "unknown host google.com"
<as1965> Great ... almost there!
<as1965> We need to set the route up .
<kernco> ah, ok
<as1965> Try : route add default gw <ip> (where <ip> is probably the router IP)
<kernco> The local IP, like 192.168.1.1?
<as1965> The <ip> is the "dafault" route IP i.e. your router IP e.g.
<as1965> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<kernco> ok
<as1965> Can you try pinging Google via IP e.g.
<as1965> ping 208.69.34.231
<kernco> "Destination Host Unreachable"
<as1965> OK - this is quite hard via IRC in "realtime"
<as1965> Can you ping the router? i.e.
<as1965> ping 192.168.1.1 (do you know if this is the router IP address?)
<kernco> I think 192.168.1.1 is the IP of the router.  I can log into it from this laptop with that address.
<kernco> But "ping 192.168.1.1" is getting "Destination Host Unreachable" from my desktop
<as1965> If you type "route -n" - how many "0.0.0.0" rows are there? And what is the device (end column)?
<RAOF> Ok, that's cool.  Grub2 picks up my Sid install.
<kernco> The device is ath0.  There are two rows, the first has destination 192.168.1.0, gateway 0.0.0.0, genmask 255.255.255.0.  The second is destination 0.0.0.0, gateway 192.168.1.1, genmask 0.0.0.0
<as1965> That might confuse things - 2 default routes
<as1965> Lets delete the wrong one - I assume 192.168.1.0
<kernco> yeah
<as1965> Try : route del 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<kernco> That doesn't work.  I'm looking at the man page and it doesn't look like you can specify the netmask when deleting.  If I just do "route del 192.168.1.0" I get "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<as1965> Should be able to - but this networking stufff can be a pain
<kernco> The specific error when I try to run the original command is "route: netmask 000000ff doesn't make sense with host route" and then it prints the usage.
<as1965> Maybe :
<as1965> route del -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<kernco> That worked to delete that row from the routing table, but pinging the router still doesn't work.
<as1965> Ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<kernco> Still "Destination Host Unreachable"
<as1965> And : ifconfig ath0 - shows the IP and "UP" and netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<kernco> yep
<as1965> CAn you ping the "ath0" IP (192.168.1.109?)
<kernco> Maybe I do need "0x" before the WEP key?
<kernco> Yeah, I can ping 192.168.1.109
<as1965> If it's associated already, should be OK - check with : iwconfig ath0
<as1965> See the ESSID OK?
<kernco> I see the ESSID, but I don't see the key
<kernco> When I was trying to do this before in a different distro, it would show the key
<as1965> OK - I am at a "wired" system just now and most of this is from memory. I can't recall - but it would surprise me - security and all ...
<as1965> Maybe we could try using DHCP - rather than a manual config?
<as1965> Does your router act as a DHCP server?
<kernco> Yeah, it does
<kernco> dhclient ath0?
<as1965> You could try that
<kernco> "DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval <x>"
<kernco> It did that a few different intervals and then "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<kernco> at the beginning, though, it said, "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801"
<as1965> OK - Might need to do : ifconfig ath0 down - then check "iwconfig ath0" looks OK, then try "dhclient ath0" again ...
<mcgrof> trying to get intrepid working on x86_64, it seems grub doesn't work well
<mcgrof> so I tried upgrading to grub2 but I can't complete it as I am working with a chroot environement
<mcgrof> should I just use lilo?
<mcgrof> bleh
<kernco> Same results
<as1965> OK - sorry but I am not sure I can diagnose further ... if you can, stretch a cable and update wired. It is 20 to midnight in London and I have work tomorrow (where are you?).
<kernco> I was about to give up anyway, I've already taken an hour of your time.  I'm on the east coast U.S.
<kernco> Thanks for all your help
<as1965> Good luck - a learning experience :-)
<kernco> hehe, yeah
<sosriqwe> hi, is there anybody having problem with mysql?
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-27
<sosriqwe> hi, is there anybody having problem with mysql after yesterdays update?
<sosriqwe> is it only me having packege dependency problems?
<cyphase> does anyone know if the latest builds of intrepid work on virtualbox?
<cyphase> if not, how are you running intrepid virtually?
<cj> my laptop (sony vaio vgn-cr520e) is not well supported by hardy
<cj> has there been much work done in adding new APCI and intel video card driver support?
<cyphase> oohhh, alpha 4 is downloading at 1.3MB/sec
<cj> that's fast enough :)
<cyphase> now it's only 700kb/sec
<matt__> adept keeps crashing in ibex alpha4 anyone have a work around
<matt__> using kubuntu
<bluesmoke> matt__: I guess let apport file a bug and hope for the best
<bluesmoke> adept is also in alpha right now
<matt__> yeah
<matt__> well apt works fine from the cli
<matt__> so im using it for the time being
<matt__> atleast konversation works :p
<cyphase> is anyone here running intrepid virtually?
<travist120> Is anyone having problems with Firefox 3 page load times?
<RAOF> I presume that you are :)
<cyphase> travist120: there are several pages online that tell you how to optimize firefox
<travist120> oh I know
<travist120> I have done that already
<travist120> but it hangs up sometimes
<travist120> and won't show the page until I refresh it
<flaccid> hey guys where abouts is the repos information required to install/upgrade intrepid?
<mneptok> flaccid: upgrade *what* to Intrepid?
<flaccid> hardy
<mneptok> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<flaccid> really, wow!
<virtuald> or update-manager -d but that isn't fun when x crashes
<flaccid> sorry i forgot to mention this is kubuntu hardy
<mneptok> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<flaccid> okies thanks
 * mneptok bows
 * flaccid knights mneptok :p
<mneptok> sudo do-steed-upgrade --percheron
<Darkrift2> after going from 7.10 to 8.04 then to 8.10 my wifi stopped working somewhat (it worked on the first 2, but on 8.10 my network doesnt show in the list, but other farther wifi networks show up)
<Darkrift2> any idea whats wrong?
<virtuald> it didn't break x and gnome and proprietary graphics drivers? you're lucky
<ryanakca> bug 250189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250189 in linux "[Intrepid] GRUB Boot mkdir / rm permission problems" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250189
<ryanakca> thanks ubottu
<CarlFK> shouldn't interpid have new wallpaper by now?
<mneptok> yeah, forget those pesky software bugs! we want new wallpaper!
<_Zeus_> i have noticed an odd font issue in 8.10
<Darkrift2> Anyone know why my kde4.1/kubuntu 8.10 built in wifi manager shows my ap, but doesnt connect to it? it puts it in the context menu like its connected but it says "state: disconnected" and I canot get it to connnect
<RAOF> Darkrift2: I'd suggest it would be a bug of some kind :).
<RAOF> Darkrift2: In particular, it seems that knetworkmanager is doing that for a number of people.
<Darkrift2> ahhhh
<RAOF> If there isn't a launchpad bug filed, please do so.
<Darkrift2> ok
<Darkrift2> so another wifi manager?
<Darkrift2> i couldnt figure out how to connect in command line
<Darkrift2> im used to x taking care of my wifi connect for me
<RAOF> Possibly.  But definitely filing of the knetworkmanager bug.
<Darkrift2> ill do that
<RAOF> network-manager-gnome works just fine :)
<Darkrift2> once i get wifi lol
<Darkrift2> installing that now.. ill try it out
<Darkrift2> thx
<Darkrift2> ok, when i rebooted my app launcher button was gone. i added a new one but its on the right side and the menu is buggy over there, how do i move it to the left again?
<_Zeus_> i found a serious but in 8.10; whenever you try to add something to Sessions, it says "the startup field cannot be empty
<_Zeus_> *bug
<_Zeus_> can anyone see if they can reproduce?
<_Zeus_> ?
<DarkriftX> omfg this is enough to piss you off
<DarkriftX> adept doesnt work, cant install a new wifi manager, wifi doesnt work
<DarkriftX> i was better off with 7.10
<Daisuke_Ido> um...  you're using alpha software.  expect breakage
<DarkriftX> i didnt knwo it was alpha
<DarkriftX> someone told me i needed to be on 8.10
<DarkriftX> so i upgraded
<Daisuke_Ido> no one would tell you you *need* to be on 8.10
<Daisuke_Ido> no one sane, anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> 8.04 perhaps
<DarkriftX> i was there
<DarkriftX> in the middle of the upgrade
<Darkrift2> ok, my wifi can SEE my ap, but wont connect
<Darkrift2> what are my options?
<Darkrift2> its open, no security on it
<Darkrift2> adept wotn open, crashes or just closes as soon as it pops up
<virtuald> use iwconfig and ifconfig to set up the interface and apt-get to install stuff
<Darkrift2> once i tell iwconfig what my essid and channel are, what do i do after that to make it connect?
<Darkrift2> iwconfig lists the right essid but it never connects
<Darkrift2> dhclient never gets a lease
<virtuald> no idea, i use wires
<Darkrift2> great... so I guess its format and reinstall
<virtuald> yeah probably
<RAOF> Darkrift2: The person who suggested you upgrade to Intrepid (it's not 8.10 yet!) should probably get a bit of a poke to not suggest people upgrade to development versions.
<Darkrift2> yeah
<Darkrift2> wish i had logs from last week
<Darkrift2> id give em a screenful
<Darkrift2> well, off to format.... wish me luck
<RAOF> As a bit of irony... if you were trying to reinstall intrepid you wouldn't need to format; the installer can now install without formatting /
<Darkrift2> nope, going to 7.10 then to 8.04
<Darkrift2> because im out of media and i have a 7.10 disc here
<RAOF> Fair enough.
<Darkrift2> and kde4 looked soo nice too
<Darkrift2> oh well
<vega--> i'm having a problem with intrepids dhcp client, it doesn't seem to send the hostname to the server which results in the server not adding my hostname to DNS
<vega--> which again results in my ip not resolving to a name -> sending mail is not possible as the mailserver requires a resolvable ip address
<vega--> any ideas?
<vega--> the dhcpclient for hardy works ok in the same environment
 * cyphase wants more awn integration
<PolALT> hello everyone, I got a problem with waking the computer up: whenever I wake my computer up, my (PS/2) keyboard isn't working properly any more until I restart gnome. If I attach a USB-keyboard (after I have woken the computer up with s2disk) this USB-keyboard works
<Teisei> When I try to add a new startup application through Systen -> Preferences -> Sessions, it always says "The startup command cannot be empty" no matter what I write there in the command box
<Teisei> Can somebody verify this ?
<Teisei> Or is it just me ...
<kayess_> Anybody else suddenly have keyboard problems? The arrow keys and page up/down, home end keys no longer work on my Thinkpad R61 -- If I plug in a USB keyboard everything is fine
<PolNEU> yeah, I had these problems too some time ago - but strangely they vanished after I deleted the xorg.conf - now I got the problem that as soon as I wake the computer up with s2disk, the PS/2 keyboard doesn't work any longer - A USB keyboard, however, does work
<rrrmanion> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<pepie34> kool !hi
<pepie34> I can't have my keayboard to work correctly
<pepie34> it should be macintosh fr but i'm stick with PC fr
<sosriqwe> mysql-common dependency is broken for amd64. does anybody know when it is going to be fixed?
<sosriqwe> 5.0.67-0ubuntu2 is missing. mysql-server and mysql-client are not installable...
<sosriqwe> anybody?
<jscinoz> hi
<jscinoz> is Intrepid going to have openal-soft as the default openal implementation? since Debian is doing that now
<pepie34> can't get the macintosh layout with Xorg
<pepie34> I have set it both on xorg.conf and gnome configuration
<Orfeous> someone tried intrepid?
<Unksi> runs here
<Orfeous> Unksi: working ok?
<Orfeous> upgrading from hardy..
<Unksi> works well, except that vuze doesnt work and intel wireless is broken
<Orfeous> ok.
<Orfeous> doesnt affect me
<Hobbsee> my intel wifi works.
<Orfeous> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Unksi> oh, which card do you have?
<Orfeous> or aptitude?
<Hobbsee> ipw3945 is the driver being used.
<Unksi> i would think it goes with update-manager or so
<Orfeous> didnt work for me..
<ma10> Unksi: Bug 259533. If that's the problem, there's a fix available.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259533 in xulrunner-1.9 "Azureus(vuze) crashes on startup" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259533
<Orfeous> failed to count the upgrade... blabla..
<Unksi> hmm, seems im using iwl
<Unksi> ma10: no, it starts up fine, but it doesnt transfer anything... it may connect to peers, but doesnt download or upload anything
<Orfeous> any new big differences for intrepid?
<ma10> Unksi: are you using 3.1.1.0-3ubuntu1?
<Unksi> yes
<ma10> Unksi: oh it starts.. probably the xulrunner uploader forgot tho close the bug
<Unksi> might be
<Orfeous> using kde? gnome?..?
<ma10> Unksi: about the transfert, are you sure it's not a problem of that specific torrent? if there's a bug we have to find out what it is
<Unksi> ma10: the same torrent works fine with ktorrent
<Unksi> kde here Orfeous
<ma10> Unksi: no error message is shown? you could try deleting your ~/.azureus directory and see if it fixes
<pepie34> How should i tell evedv or hal that my keayboard has macintosh layout ?
<pepie34> hal seems to overide xorg.conf
<Unksi> ma10: yea no errors, will try that
<Unksi> ma10: no changes by removing that directory, its quite weird as there are no errors or anything
<Unksi> it worked when i used the deb from getdeb.net for hardy, broke when the intrepid update came
<ma10> Unksi: i retested it now and it's working here.
<ma10> to all: does anybody have a working azureus on intrepid?
<Unksi> ok
<ma10> it's probably better if try to gather as much information as possbile and file a bug.
<Unksi> yep
<Unksi> the problem with it is though, that i cant actually find any other information... there are no errors or anything
<ma10> Unksi: you can enable logging in the options, the in the azureus console you should see what's going on. there are also log files in ~/.azureus/logs. if you file the bug with apport we get useful informations like dependencies
<ma10> *then
<Unksi> ok, will try and see if theres anything useful there
<Trewas> Unksi: what does help/about in azureus say about the used java version? if it something else than sun, then that's a probable reason
<Unksi> Java 1.5.0 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<Trewas> there's your problem :)
<Unksi> how can i change that?
<Unksi> i see no option at settings
<Trewas> Unksi: install sun-java6-jre package and then run "update-alternatives --config java" to actually change it
<Unksi> ok
<Unksi> Trewas: it works now, thank you
<ma10> oh nice.. i was taking java6 for granted
<Trewas> azureus (vuze) package should really somehow define that it should be used with sun's jre...
<andrewkk> was the way keyboard layouts work completely changed in intrepid? I can't find the usual xkb/symbols files.
<techII> anything on the kde systray missing?
<JontheEchidna> missing?
<techII> well, i think it is there, but i can't see it, or anything on it
<techII> right-clicking shows the right popup menu
<ma10> Trewas: it's supposed to work with gcj too, there's also an azureus-gcj package. we need to do more testing
<techII> any kubuntu specific channel for ibex?
<Pici> Nope
<JontheEchidna> techII: That issue should have been fixed by an update
<JontheEchidna> what version is you libqt4-core at?
<techII> 4.4.1-ubuntu2
<techII> the issue just appeared today (yesterday i removed the kde4 directory though)
<techII> (since i think the configuration *is* all in the ~/.kde directory now)
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> removing it and readding it should make it work
<techII> the ~/.kde directory?
<JontheEchidna> the systray widget
<Daniell> thank you for bringing voxforge acoustic model to intrepid!
<techII> JontheEchidna, its back after taking the systrays out of the config, and killing/restarting plasma
<bazhang> Daniell, no advertising in #ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> techII: all you needed to do was right click on it, select remove systray, and then re-add one from the add-widgets list
<Daniell> i am sorry, was just a hint
<techII> i think i got rid of it, but couldn't find it, thus had to make sure...
<techII> (and the one i added to the desktop didn't have icons)
<ma10> Unksi: i was able to reproduce the bug with gcj. thank you for reporting this issue!
<Unksi> ma10: great, yw :) i thought it was just me or something :D
<CarlFK> intrepid on my laptop - X screwed - does the "low res" 800x600 thing, both live cd, stock install and if I add the nvidia drivers
<CarlFK> worked great with hardy beta (don't have cds)
<CarlFK> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) Atom 4, CARD32 4, unsigned long 4
<techII> I've had issues with X right after upgrading. The FGLRX (ati) drivers don't support Ibex's Xorg version.
<Unksi> anyone here with working iwl3945?
<Pici> Unksi: on .27?
<jmichelse1> hi all, I just did an upgrade to ibex, was running xubuntu 8.04, now on bootup and shutdown instead of showing the startup it shows white with some black, like the video card is missing drivers or somethin, when it finishes boot its ok
<CarlFK> just installed, "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" - /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows (++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<CarlFK> how do I get it to use ﻿etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<techII> CarlFK, might have something to do with the final implementation of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/bullet-proof-x
<CarlFK> techII: kinda - but I am still don't see how to go back to the nomal .conf
<techII> my best guess would be by getting the normal one to work :-/
<CarlFK> I am not sure it is trying
<CarlFK> or... I don't see any log file
<Unksi> Pici: no on .26-5
<jzsmith> Is this channel for discussion of Ubuntu development in general as well as 8.10 development or only 8.10 development?
<CarlFK> whats the difference?
<cj> jzsmith: doesn't really matter, I don't think :)
<jzsmith> CarlFK, the scope of Ubuntu development I guess.
<cj> jzsmith: ubuntu+1 is currently 8.10 but it has been 8.4 in the past
<cj> jzsmith: if you bother folks by asking "off topic" questions, you'll be asked to take 'em elsewhere.  I don't expect folks will be annoyed by ubuntu dev questions
<techII> hmm, any way to push ati to upgrade their drivers, again?
<cj> techII: need their phone number?
<techII> could probably find it
<cj> +1 (905) 882-2600
<cj> try to create a relationship with ubuntu
<jzsmith> #kubuntu is a little chaotic. >.>
<jzsmith> Is it possible that Ubuntu will use KDE by default in the future or is that not really a problem?
<cj> jzsmith: kubuntu will probably use it by default :)
<jzsmith> cj, I was kind of wondering that. :)
<cj> jzsmith: I haven't heard of any plans for a GNUbuntu or the like...
<jzsmith> cj, what would a GNUbuntu entail?
<jzsmith> Oh. I see.
<ssam> gnewsense is close to ubuntu, and only has stuff free enough to keep the GNU people happy, if thats what you are after
<cj> ssam: no, I just meant "Ubuntu with GNOME as default desktop"
<ssam> ok
<jzsmith> Actually, I have a question about that. What's the difference between gNewSense and GoUbuntu? They basically have the same goals right?
<jzsmith> Wait...
<jzsmith> I don't mean to seem to get off topic.
<techII> i think gobuntu is 'official'
<jzsmith> When I read about gNewSense I almost thought Gobuntu was renamed to gNewSense.
<pwnguin> cj: handing out phone numbers is probably anti "Create relationship"
<techII> though, if they get support requests for people using an 'emerging' operating system
<pwnguin> from what I can tell, gobuntu was an attempt to get the gnewsense people on board within Ubuntu
<pwnguin> which failed
<pwnguin> mostly because of launchpad's status
<techII> ah
<jzsmith> pwnguin, what's wrong with Launchpad's status?
<pwnguin> the source is not available
<pwnguin> and is therefore against what gnewsense stands for it seems
<jzsmith> pwnguin, oh. So Launchpad isn't under GPL? Heh.
<pwnguin> i have a feeling it will never be "gpl"
<pwnguin> more likely, affero
<jzsmith> Canonical.com is so professional
<_Zeus_> 8.10 screwed up my fonts in PuTTY
<cj> pwnguin: nah, it's published online
<_Zeus_2> as i was saying, ibex screwed up my fonts in PuTTY
<hardy> Hi, I am using the latest intrepid and my keboard behaves strangely, the arrow keys don't work and ctrl works like a down arrow, is it only me?
<ShackJack> _Zeus_2: Curious - why would you use Putty in Linux?
<_Zeus_> ShackJack: to read my email
<_Zeus_> ShackJack: I have some windows laptops and some linux and i like to stay comsistent
<pwnguin> cj: what's published online?
<ShackJack> _Zeus_ - I suppose... I just ssh user@sitenname.com in the terminal :)
<_Zeus_> yeah well i use ssh all the time so i like customization
<_Zeus_> i use to get to elm on my server
<techII> hardy: it probably thinks you are using a different layout keyboard than you actually have
<techII> i think the location of the configuration files changed for ibex, so i'm not entirely sure where to set it :-/
<_Zeus_> System > Preferences > Keyboard?
<_Zeus_> :-P
<hardy> techII, _Zeus_: this is kde actually and the keyboard is set to US
<_Zeus_> well excuse me! :-P
<_Zeus_> try hitting reset to defualt?
<_Zeus_> actually, you may want to reconfigure xorg
<hardy> techII: you are right it's fixed now. thanks a lot
<_Zeus_> that also handles the keyboard
<_Zeus_> hardy: why haven't you changed  your name to "intrepid" yet? :-D
<techII> consolekit or something like that might also
<hardy> _Zeus_: because some one working for mark learned it from me and register the name before the announcement of intrepid ;)
<_Zeus_> hahaha
<techII> _Zeus_: for fonts, i'd go from looking at putty itself, to the toolkit it uses (qt, gtk); and do the font's exist?
<techII> or is it a rendering issue?
<_Zeus_> well, the fonts work
<_Zeus_> but sometimes when i'm typing, they get flooded with the cursor color
 * techII doesn't have any more ideas...
<_Zeus_> hang on for ss
<CarlFK> I need help getting X working - I have a feeling the 'failsafe' thing isn't working as well as it should
<CarlFK> and that continues to trouble me more than x problems, so I would like to try and fix the "low graphics... configure" process
<techII> CarlFK, did you get it working with generic drivers (vesa, nv)?
<CarlFK> techII: nope.  live cd throws the same "not working, low graphics.." dialog
<techII> ah
<CarlFK> hardy beta from sometime in march worked great, right out of the box
<cj> pwnguin: that phone number
<|dupondje|> Mysql is still broken in Intrepid :(
<cj> dupondje: oh?  how so?  got a bug report?
<cj> dupondje: the client or server?
<jasonlife> I've installed Intrepid, and noticed that pulseaudio starts automatically when I log in.    Is there any common place to set "session auto start" program?
<jasonlife>  There is no default.session anymore.
<homecable> hi
<jasonlife> How can I add a program as an session startup?
<techII> jasonlife, gnome-session-properties on ubuntu/gnome
<jasonlife> techII:  Is there a config file for it? so that I can tweak the config file directly during the installation of my program..
<techII> jasonlife, ~/.config/autostart/
<techII> jasonlife, it will also apply to kde and any other desktop that follows whatever freedesktop.org spec defines it
<jasonlife> techII,  Is there a generic file under /etc/ ?  I want apply this to every user..
<tormod> jasonlife: you have the /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ directory also
<CarlFK> techII: I boot, get "U is running in low..", I hit "configure", set nv (or nvidia), 1280x800, hit OK, X boots into  800x600.  1280 shows up in xorg.conf. but Xorg.0.log and .old both use xorg.conf.failsafe, so I have no idea what happens once I hit OK
<hardy> Hi, the speakers in my laptop works but the headphone is not. can you please help me? http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4a5513804cd186313f1aa79b9368796d2d024532
<tormod> CarlFK: stop gdm and use startx
<techII> CarlFK, I can't think of anything, though when i upgraded to ibex, I had issues with X
<CarlFK> and I keep getting additional xorg.conf files - now I have xorg.conf xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf.2 xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf.failsafe.bak
<techII> then wiped the whole configuration, and generated a new one (using an ati card with the 'ati' driver)
<tormod> CarlFK: I thought that failsafe thing was ditched from Intrepid
<CarlFK> tormod: does it matter what user, and should I do startx on the local console, or is it ok in an ssh shell?
<tormod> CarlFK: any user can run startx, but I think you need to be on one of the VT consoles
<CarlFK> tormod: $startx - desktop loaded, 800x600
<tormod> CarlFK: because your xorg.conf is a failsafe one?
<CarlFK> and now a dialog: "use switcher" has quit unexpectedly.
<tormod> CarlFK: did you try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-server ?
<CarlFK> tormod: not yet - was hoping to debug the "u is running in low res, configure" thing
<CarlFK> but if that is being replaced, Ill settle for just getting my box working
<CarlFK> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x800@60"; removing.
<CarlFK> wtheck...
<tormod> CarlFK: yes that "failsafe" thing made more trouble than it solved
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/257809 -- lovely feature there!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257809 in kde-guidance "guidance-backends overwrites xorg.conf without confirmation or notification, if video card has changed since last boot" [Undecided,New]
<Orfeous> hi!
<Orfeous> upgraded to intrepid today and now KDE is changed to KDE4??
<techII> Orfeous, yep
<Orfeous> shit
<Orfeous> i dont want that
<Orfeous> doesnt like it at all
<Orfeous> is it possible to run the previous
<techII> Orfeous, be careful, intrepid kde4 uses the ~/.kde directory, which hardy's kde3 uses
<Orfeous> can i go back for the previous kde?
<hardy> techII: but that's very confusing, my kmail on kde4 somehow uses .kde and .kde4 both in hardy now I am now sure what will it use
<klerfayt> is it normal that "adept" upgrade is "kept back" and adept manager crashes, while adept notifier sits in system tray and does not react to mouse clicks?
<CarlFK> tormod:  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-server  "Package `xorg-server' is not installed and no info is available."
 * techII isn't that big of a kde person
 * techII switched to kde when he upgraded to ibex
<Orfeous> sending in 10 crash bug reports now :D
<tormod> CarlFK: sorry, xserver-xorg
<klerfayt> is this the right channel to ask questions about kubuntu intrepid bugs?
<techII> klerfayt, yes
<Orfeous> is it possible to uninstall kde4 and run kde3 again?
<JontheEchidna> did you uninstall kde3?
<techII> Orfeous, possibly, if your configuration isn't trashed :-/ (or you can find a way to convert it back, if kde3 can't read it)
<Orfeous> JontheEchidna: not as i know..
<JontheEchidna> oh, wait
 * JontheEchidna thought he was in #kubuntu-kde4 for a second
<JontheEchidna> nope, no way to downgrade to kde3 in Intrepid
<techII> other than compile it yourself, i guess...
<klerfayt> alt+f2 "kdesudo kate" does nothing, why?
<Orfeous> damn!
<Orfeous> maybe install with hardy packages
<JontheEchidna> eek
<JontheEchidna> that won't work
<techII> klerfayt, here it brings up the password dialog, but I don't have kate installed
<Orfeous> ok.. then i will be using gnome them :D
<JontheEchidna> klerfayt: works here too
<techII> (as far as I know, just came from gnome)
<klerfayt> JontheEchidna: you got clean install from alpha4 disk?
<CarlFK> tormod: xorg.conf: http://dpaste.com/74267/  log: Fatal server error: no screens found
<JontheEchidna> no
<klerfayt> JontheEchidna: that must be why mine does nothing
<JontheEchidna> latest intrepid, full updates
<Orfeous> maybe i must like things as they are.. :P
<tormod> CarlFK: please pastebin the log
<CarlFK> tormod: http://dpaste.com/74268/  log
<tormod> CarlFK: I thought you would need a Section "ServerLayout"
<CarlFK> tormod: that .conf if what dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg genned
<tormod> CarlFK: http://dpaste.com/74270/
<tormod> CarlFK: "(EE) No devices detected.
<tormod> "
<tormod> CarlFK: (WW) NV: Ignoring unsupported device 0x10de0531 (GeForce 7150M) at 00@00:12:0
<dupondje> cj: mysql-common (>= 5.0.67-0ubuntu2) but 5.0.67-0ubuntu1
<dupondje> AMD64
<cj> dupondje: so the client libs, I think... let me check that
<dupondje> cj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/261956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261956 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "libmysqlclient15off requires mysql-common >= 5.0.67-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New]
<cj> no, that's really sparse... my.cnf, some docs...
<CarlFK> tormod: is there anything useful to making ubuntu better, or is this just getting my box working?
<CarlFK> I have a 7.10 cd - thinking it it works, I can just grab its xorg.conf
<tormod> CarlFK: did it work with the nv driver before?
<CarlFK> tormod: yes - hardy beta
<CarlFK> tormod:     Driver      "nvidia" works (came up in 1280x800).  "nv" does not: ﻿"unsupported device"
<tormod> CarlFK: it's strange that the server picks nv then. please file a bug.
<CarlFK> tormod: bug against package xserver-xorg ?
<tormod> CarlFK: against xorg to start with.
<tormod> CarlFK: or xorg-server (sic)
<techII> xserver-xorg
<tormod> techII: you sure?
<tormod> CarlFK: does the Xserver pick nv even if nvidia drivers are installed?
<CarlFK> tormod: yes
<CarlFK> tormod: the only thing I did to make it work was add ﻿Driver      "nvidia"
<techII> xserver-xorg-video-nv, nvidia-glx-*
<techII> ?
<CarlFK> ?
<techII> i have no idea what i was doing
<techII> doing other things than following the conversation...
<tormod> CarlFK: the bug is that nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card
<tormod> CarlFK: so it can also be a bug in nv, that it says "I can" but it can't
<CarlFK> tormod:  bug 261977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261977
<CarlFK> anything else I should add?
<CarlFK> now to get my Atheros AR2425 wifi working.
<CarlFK> which has a similar history - worked with hardy beta, but not with anything on or after 8.04
<tormod> CarlFK: no, that's an exemplary bug report :)
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> <- has been on the receiving end of bad bug reports
<ben> Evening, I have upgraded to Intrepid, everything seems good but just one small annoyance. GDM doesn't seem to auto-login anymore. Is this perhaps a known issue?
<dupondje> cj: any id when mysql will be fixxed ? :s
<techII> CarlFK, is it one of the 'new' chipsets that the main madwifi codebase didn't support?
<danbhfive> is there a cd for intrepid?
<dupondje> think so
<CarlFK> techII: um... I think it is supported.  I somehow had it working :)
<dupondje> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-4/
<CarlFK> techII: and it was definately working with hardy beta - I posted a wad of stuff bug 228548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228548 in madwifi "Atheros AR242x support broken" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228548
<techII> CarlFK, mine needed ndiswrapper, until i found a branch of madwifi that supported it
<danbhfive> hmmm, thanks dupondje     I just started d/l'ing the one in daily.  I suspect it will work to, right?  or should I go for the alpha?
<dupondje> that should be fine also
<CarlFK> techII: I thought I simply installed the intrepid kernel, but just did a lean intrepid install, ath5k module loaded, but sudo iwlist wlan0 scan "No scan results"
<techII> i have the 'ath5k', 'mac80211', and 'cfg80211' modules blacklisted
<jmichelse1> is there a place for changelogs in the new release?
<techII> i think they switched from the atheros provided parts to reverse engineered parts
<jmichelse1> to get a changelog I mean? or is that not available till the release?
<techII> (hardy vs ibex)
<techII> jmichelse1, through apt?
<ben> so does anyone happen to have gdm configured with auto-login?
<jmichelse1> any way
<jmichelse1> techII: any way, on the site or apt, just a way to get one?
<CarlFK> ben: I do.  works fine
<ben> how strange
<ben> it's broken for me :/
<techII> jmichelse1, i've been pressing 'C' in aptitude, no idea about packages.ubuntu.com
<techII> CarlFK, as for madwifi, im on amd64, and have been compiling from said branch
<CarlFK> ben: carl@dv67:~$ grep Auto /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom; AutomaticLogin=carl ;AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<ben> same here
<ben> it was fine in hardy
<ben> worked a few times in intrepid
<ben> then gave up the ghost
<CarlFK> techII: did you roll it into whatever .deb ubuntu uses, or just 'make install' it?
<techII> using 'make install'
<DanaG> Oh yeah, gksu gdmsetup
<DanaG> now autologin and passwordless login are separated.
<dupondje> can I rename the version of a package ?
<dupondje> mysql-common_5.0.67-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<dupondje> needs to be mysql-common_5.0.67-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<DanaG> ... and timed is also separated.
<ben> hmm
<ben> timed works
<ben> that do i guess
<linux1> hiya ppl has anyone managed to get the nvidia drivers to work with 2.6.27 yet all i get is the installer moaning about zen kernel
<techII> linux1, see if CarlFK found a solution...
<CarlFK> just installed the new kernel - will be rebooting in a sec
<dupondje> how can I change the version of a .deb ? :s
<CarlFK> dupondje: you probably want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<CarlFK> dupondje: debchange -i is what I use
<CarlFK> dupondje: er.. i liked.  i really use debchange --nmu $0 :)
<CarlFK> where $0 is the name of the updeb.sh script I am currently hacking with
<dupondje> but u can't use debchange on a .deb ?
<dupondje> it needs to be the source ?
<CarlFK> hmm... du no.
<CarlFK> tweeking a .deb sounds dangerous
<techII> apt-get source PACKAGE? then compile, etc; what are you trying to do exactly?
<CarlFK> techII: you me?
<dupondje> mysql is fucked since some days :(
<dupondje> on AMD64
<dupondje> mysql-server-5.0_5.0.67-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<techII> CarlFK, ?
<dupondje> it needs mysql-common_5.0.67-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<dupondje> but only mysql-common_5.0.67-0ubuntu1_all.deb exists
<CarlFK> techII: use an existing .deb for the /debian dir, and hope it works on updated source :)
<CarlFK> where is this .27 kernel?
<CarlFK> techII: you have a bug number for your atheros thing? (so I can link it to mine)
<linux1> CarlFK, just search for 2.6.27 in synaptic package manager that what i did
<bdunlap> hi, would this be a good place to show artwork related to ibex?
<CarlFK> apt-get upgrade; packages have been kept back: linux-image-generic - is that expected ?
<CarlFK> apt-get install linux-image-generic; following extra packages will be installed:  linux-image-2.6.27-1-generic
<CarlFK> "nvidia (177.68): Installing module.  Kernel source for 2.6.27-1-generic not installed.  Cannot install this module. [fail]"
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/74302/
<danbhfive> anyone here know what happened to xorg?  how does video config happen in hardy?   Like, is there a keyword name for it, a special package?  Anything that I can google for more info?
<Splex_> whenever i run an apt-get update i get the following warnings:
<Splex_> W: Ignoring Provides line with DepCompareOp for package perl
<Splex_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<linux1> CarlFK, http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel/26242
<Splex_> where can i view more details of what is happening to spit out those warnings?
<techII> danbhfive, my best guess is that Xorg autodetects everything when it starts, and the 'restricted drivers' tool modifies the (mostly blank) xorg.conf when needed
<CarlFK> linux1: um... do I need to read the whole thread ?
<marekt> hi
<marekt> , W:Nie udało się pobrać http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/Release  Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<marekt> i was trying to uprade to interpid
<marekt> and i got this error
<marekt> do you know it?
<danbhfive> techII: mk, interesting
<linux1> CarlFK, just this one will do "     22 Aug 14:47	Tim Gardner"
<CarlFK> linux1: ok - now what?
<CarlFK> I see the relevance, but not sure the point
<linux1> CarlFK, i was just trying to let you know why it not working
<CarlFK> ah - thanks
<doggymenz> i have geforce8 card, my ubuntu updated kernel to 2.6.27
<doggymenz> and now graphics dont work in X, it starts fail-safe low-res mode
<doggymenz> why?
<linux1> doggymenz, just reboot back in 2.6.26 -- nvidia does not play with 2.6.27 at the mo
<doggymenz> oh
<doggymenz> ya, im in 2.6.26 now
<doggymenz> when will nvidia player with 2.6.27 ?
<RAOF> Right now, I think.
<RAOF> Any number of ubuntuforums goers have it working.
<doggymenz> oh, cool
<doggymenz> link?
<doggymenz> the metacity minimize effect is so horribly ugly, someone needs to fix it, thank god for compiz
<CarlFK> doggymenz:   cause:  http://dpaste.com/74302/  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.kernel.general/2386
<CarlFK> no solution... just they why
<RAOF> CarlFK: You should install the kernel headers that it's asking for :)
<CarlFK> RAOF: then how do I get it to use them?
<RAOF> By installing the 'linux-headers' package, generally.
<CarlFK> that will cause the "Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.27-1-generic" to run?
<doggymenz> thanks
<RAOF> Probably.
<RAOF> If it doesn't, it'll run on boot anyway.
<RAOF> Or you can run /etc/init.d/whatever-the-dkms-thingy-is
<linux1> i take it back i got nvidia working now - i was using the nvidia installer not the dkms-thingy which work for me
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/261318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261318 in xorg "Xorg can't use Toshiba Laptop Support (tlsup) input device; input device does not support 'kbd' input handler" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> Here's an issue I have.
<DanaG> s/here/that/
<askand> Hi, whats up with Mr Langaseks mail about the feature freeze? Does that mean that blueprints not marked with either Beta Available or Postponed at the end of this day will not be in Intrepid?
<Mez> *sigh* for some reason, wpa now no longer works on my machine
<Mez> that, and a HDD fail = epic fail
<Mez> (its not getting the auth packets before it decides to time out)
<joh> Hi, to which LP project shall I report bugs in libglade2-0?
<tormod> joh: the ubuntu project?
<tormod> joh: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libglade2
<joh> tormod: Ah, thanks
<ion> I am getting a partial update warning with the latest updates today
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-28
<danbhfive> are there issues with running intrepid in a vm?
<techII> i think there was something in the release notes
<danbhfive> hehe, dang it!
<klerfayt> any howtos about nvidia drivers in Intrepid?
<RAOF> klerfayt: Install one of the nvidia-glx-* packages, done?
<klerfayt> RAOF: right, I noticed. adept didn't show any for some reason
<DanaG> Oh yeah, 2.6.27 breaks nvidia, I've heard... is that true?
<DanaG> And if it is, which package will indicate a fix: the nvidia-glx-VER package, or the linux-(stuff) packages?
<klerfayt> DanaG: uname -r shows "2.6.26-5" here
<RAOF> DanaG: I don't believe it's true, no.
<Volkodav>  it's called in and out dude
<HappyHobo> No doubt.  LOL
<HappyHobo> Volkodav:  Mepis may not be dead after all there is a new release.
<Volkodav> who cares at this point
<Volkodav> it is dead for me anyway
<HappyHobo> pretty much Volkodav
<HappyHobo> I only use it as a base to add gnome to and keep debian
<burner> anyone else upgrade the kernel and have nvidia issues?
<HappyHobo> burner: Nope, I had Ibex issues and switched to Mepis 7.0 final and apt-got gnome 2.22.
<burner> wow, that seems drastic
<HappyHobo> Java still acts weird and flash is still a flash in the pain.
<burner> flash 10 with the modeless windows turned off works without crashing here
<RAOF> burner: If you've got the kernel headers installed (and you're using the Ubuntu packages, of course) nvidia should work.
<burner> RAOF: it seems to have happened since I got .27  my xorg.conf showed "nvidia" but when I ran "nvidia-settings" it said nvidia was not loaded and nvidia-xconfig didn't fix things... I'm stuck with no "nv" driver working at the moment either
 * burner is using nvidia-glx-177 but nvidia-glx-173 did the same
<RAOF> Did dkms work happily?
<RAOF> That's what builds the kernel module, which sounds like your problem.
<burner> RAOF: that happens via apt right?  I saw no errors
<RAOF> Yeah, should happen automatically.
<RAOF> You can probably get it to run again manually by poking sometihng in /etc/init.d/dkms-something-or-other, though.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what's new in the 2.6.27 kernel?  I didn't see too much in the changelogs; mostly just driver changes and updates.
<burner> hrm... i ran the dkms-autoinstall-something-something but it says [OK] for the nvidia-177 driver.. and I still get no X
<burner> DanaG: so far... broken x for me :)  I was hoping my eeepc's wifi will work in .27
<burner> a lot of atheros based wifi drivers should work in .27 that didn't in .26
<DanaG> Yay: "WMI-based hotkeys on HP laptops"
<burner> ooh... i think that will help macbooks and their hotkeys as well
<burner> RAOF: you running .27 and an nvidia by chance?
<burner> brb
<antiou> does Intrepid give estimates on remaining battery time when running off battery/laptop?
<DanaG> odd, dkms autoinstaller didn't work at startup.
<DanaG> I had to do it manually.
<RAOF> antiou: Yes, but g-p-m crashes each time the % battery changes :)
<burner> DanaG: by doing sudo /etc/init.d/dkms_autoinstaller start ?
<DanaG> had to stop it first, but yes.
<DanaG> stop, then start.
<ghindo> The last round of Intrepid updates made my laptop's touchpad slow and unresponsive.  Has anybody else experienced this or know how to fix it?
<bsnider> use the excellent windows vista operating system!
<bsnider> just kidding
<bsnider> no one in hteir right mind would do that
<RAOF> ghindo: I suspect you're feeling the latest synaptics upload, which turned on using fdi files & HAL for configuration. :)
<ghindo> bsnider: Hey, it's got DirectX 10 amirite
<ghindo> RAOF: What does that mean?
<RAOF> That your previous synaptics configuration probably isn't being noticed.
<ghindo> RAOF: Huh, that's a shame.  Do you know of any way to fix it?
<RAOF> Not yet.  You may want to read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<bsnider> ghindo: oh, yes, indeed it does, indeed it does. but so does the x-box
<ghindo> RAOF: Cool, thanks for the help :D
<vistakiller> sto ibex perasame kai episima se 27 kernel
<moo_cow> where can i download the latest intrepid? i dont have an existing ubuntu installation to upgrade.
<RAOF> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<jpds> ompaul: Hello.
<ompaul> jpds, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex web page points to it
<ompaul> within the first few lines :)
<ompaul> jpds, also note that I was instrumental in naming this channel ;-)
 * ompaul runs
<jpds> ompaul: ...and?
<ompaul> jpds, there is no and I am having fun :)
<ompaul> it is late and I have just finished doing some work
 * jpds doesn't get the point.
<ompaul> jpds, there is none :)
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-29
<sdgreen> good
 * DanaG wonders if nvidia will ever fix the 71 and 96 drivers.
<bsnider> those are old drivers
<bsnider> look to the future
<DanaG> Future?  What future... nv?
<DanaG> nouveau isn't much useful yet.
<bsnider> the 177 series
<JontheEchidna> nv looks to be my future :(
<DanaG> ... on a GeForce4 MX?
<crdlb> bsnider: and if you have an older card?
<bsnider> get a newer card
<crdlb> for a laptop?
<DanaG> bsnider: replace the old laptop with a newer one, then.
<DanaG> Yeah, laptop.
<bsnider> indeed
<DanaG> I wish they'd, at the very least, open-source the specs for the ones they've desupported.
<RAOF> DanaG: By "fix", I presume you mean "support xserver 1.5 video driver ABI", yes?
<DanaG> For example, open-source the FX series and older.
<DanaG> Yeah, ABI is what I mean.
<crdlb> heh, aka "recompile"
<RAOF> They're not unsupported; they're just not supported by the most recent driver :)
<RAOF> crdlb: Hush!
<bsnider> they can't open their old drivers, because they're all based on their windows drivers
<DanaG> So open the specs of the cards.
<DanaG> My current laptop has a GeForce Go 7600; the next laptop I'll get will have a Mobility Radeon 3650.
<bsnider> the nouveau devs sayt hey don't need that info
<crdlb> it would certainly help ...
<DanaG> Nouveau is currently SLOWER and more CPU-intensive on that old laptop.
<RAOF> Not so much that they don't _need_ it, more that having actual coders would help.
<bsnider> what they could do is hire one or two nouveau devs and payt hem to develop that driver full-time
<DanaG> ... compared to nv.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what sets the background of the Gnome unlock dialog?
<RAOF> Gnome screensaver, I believe.
<RAOF> It's actually themable; the NewWave one is kinda nice.
<DanaG> Where's the theme set?
<RAOF> gconf
<DanaG> The old laptop was originally "Mint" because I was curious, but I prefer orange-based themes over blue-based themes.
<RAOF>  For those playing at home: /apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_theme
<DanaG> "The startup command cannot be empty" -- argh!
<bsnider> i don't think ubuntu packages a nouveau driver
<bsnider> i don't remember seeing it in the xserver-xorg-video list
<RAOF> We don't.  I do.
<bsnider> that or nv is probablyt he best thing to use for old junk
<DanaG> yay, (i386) nspluginwrapper is now an official Ubuntu package.
<DanaG> Too bad Flash stilllll somehow crashes Firefox a lot.
<RAOF> Maybe.  I'm not sure how much the acceleration overhead is paid off by actual acceleration on the older cards
<DanaG> On my '4-is-really-a-2' card, it's actually sometimes SLOWER than nv.
<RAOF> Some of that's fairly unavoidable; it might be interesting to know how is nouveau's fault.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, do your drm-modules use dkms?
<DanaG> Ugh, bad naming collision... drm.
<RAOF> Not yet.
<RAOF> They will at some point, but for now module-assistant isn't sufficiently annoying.
<DanaG> Is it possible to build it for a kernel before I boot into that kernel?
<RAOF> I believe so, yes, but never really managed to do it.
<DanaG> Anyway, I think I'll just end up using nv on the old laptop... too slow with nouveau, and lack of support for resume from suspend.
<RAOF> There's a patch for that, but I don't apply it.
<RAOF> Because it probably breaks nv5x, among other things.
<DanaG> Right.  It's one of those "it hurts when I do this.......... so don't do it!" things; I'll just use nv.
<RAOF> Yeah.
<ryanpg> hi all... does the recently added 2.6.27 kernel have "kernel modesetting" and GEM support? and is the same also true/false of the current intel driver?
<RAOF> No, no, yes.
<ryanpg> RAOF, thank you... the 2.6.27 tree should have this support though right? so it's just not "turned on" in the ubuntu build yes?
<RAOF> ryanpg: No, I don't believe so.  As far as I'm aware, modesetting & gem are still hanging around in a couple of branches of libdrm git.
<ryanpg> oh... interesting.
<ryanpg> well I'm fully prepared to be underwhelmed once again by the results of the latest "improvements" anyway... but I'm like charlie brown... it doesn't matter how many times that football is pulled away; I'll always assume this time it's for real!
<RAOF> Well, kernel modesetting probably won't be overwhelming.
<RAOF> The DRI2 stack should be nice, though.  Finally killing many of the compiz bugs!
<ToHellWithGA> i use ubuntu vanilla packages for most things and build a few from svn out of a desire for edge-bloodiness or ancient compatibility
<ToHellWithGA> are any of y'all having issues with autoconf/automake not finding anything it needs?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm getting a lot of errors trying to run an autoconf script along the line of "The usual way to define 'X' is to add 'AC_PROG_X' to 'configure.ac' and run 'aclocal' and 'autoconf' again.  If 'AC_PROG_X' is in 'configure.ac', make sure its definition is in aclocal's search path."
<bsnider_> is anybody still having trouble with the nvidia blob?
<mneptok> i'll bet Theo de Raadt is ...
<mneptok> *bah dum tish*
<LSD|Ninja> As far as I know, I still am but that's because I'm still on a GF2MX
<tyg13> if I upgrade to ibex, will all my old hardy repositories be rendered useless?
<bsnider_> what do you mean?
<bsnider_> which repositories do you want from hardy?
<tyg13> Can I use my hardy apps in ibex?
<bsnider_> which ones?
<tyg13> any
<tyg13> is intrepid backwards-compatible?
<bsnider_> the gnome applications that were in hardy have been rebuilt for intrepid
<bsnider_> the gnome applications that were in hardy have been rebuilt for intrepid
<tyg13> good
<tyg13> So How do I upgrade? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RoC_MasterMind> is there a way to remove the proprietary nvidia driver if installed through the restricted drivers manager?
<bsnider_> RoC_MasterMind: sure
<RoC_MasterMind> how?
<RoC_MasterMind> it's not like you can just uncheck the box
<bsnider_> in synaptic, it's called nvidia-glx-xxx
<bsnider_> then take it out of the xorg.conf file
<bsnider_> run the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bsnider_> tyg13: see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=834808
<CarlFK> tyg13: you talking about 3rd party repos - not ubuntu.com, right?
<bsnider_> CarlFK: you got the nvidia blob working right?
<CarlFK> bsnider_: yup
<bsnider_> can you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<RoC_MasterMind> is it better to use the restricted drivers manager or the official nvidia installer?
<bsnider_> neither
<RoC_MasterMind> ha
<RoC_MasterMind> well
<bsnider_> jockey seems to be broken
<RoC_MasterMind> I see your point.
<bsnider_> the official nvidia installer complains about xen
<CarlFK> bsnider_: http://dpaste.com/74596/
<bsnider_> i can describe exactly how i did it if you're interested
<bsnider_> CarlFK: that's strange. mine wouldn't work until i put the vendorname line into the device section.
<RoC_MasterMind> if I switch xorg.conf back to the nv driver, do I still need to run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<bsnider_> yes you do
<CarlFK> is 177.68 the 'new' one?  I am pretty sure I see "beta driver" on the splash screen
<bsnider_> the way the new xserver works, it doesn't need the xorg file to load its own drivers
<bsnider_> the newest beta is 177.70, but .68 is also a beta
<bsnider_> the new beta was released just today
<bsnider_> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118602
<bsnider_> nvidia has released 3 betas int he past 7 days
<bsnider_> that's VERY strange for them
<CarlFK> they are doing some strang things :)
<CarlFK> like headless video cards, just so you can use the gpu as a multi cpu parallel thing
<bsnider_> they normally go at least 6 months without releasing any new drivers
<bsnider_> maybe ati's changes made them rethink their position, i dunno
<bsnider_> but all of ati's work over the past 2 years has come to not very much
<`Matir> Anyone else have weird issues with intel graphics under current Intrepid?
<kayess__> After the updates I picked up my laptop became totally unusable with intrepid -- what are you getting?
<bsnider_> `Matir: yes i've read some comments along those lines
<`Matir> bsnider_, ah... I couldn't find any current relevant bug, but I just upgraded today... I need to try doing it with compiz off
<bsnider_> what issues are  you having?
<ToHellWithGA> `Matir: i am i am
<ToHellWithGA> when i first dist-upgraded to intrepid last night and restarted it defaulted into what acted like 1280x1024 (the correct monitor resolution) but with a VESA driver
<`Matir> when I resize/open/close windows, the bottom half of my screen flickers
<`Matir> and the flickering seems to be a scaled/shifted image of the top half
<ToHellWithGA> after turning on the framebuffer in /boot/grub/menu.lst i was able to set the proper driver using gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<ToHellWithGA> mine is working now on an intel 915 chipset
<ToHellWithGA> i guess thats sort of "old"
<ToHellWithGA> i'm more bummed that automake/autoconf is broken right now
<bsnider_> ToHellWithGA: the nature of the xorg.conf file is totally different now
<bsnider_> run the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ToHellWithGA> if by totally different you mean the default configuration was too dumb to detect my video chipset, i'll agree
<ToHellWithGA> i will not run that
<ToHellWithGA> that clears the file
<bsnider_> that's what needs to happen
<ToHellWithGA> an empty xorg.conf results in my having unaccelerated video
<ToHellWithGA> until the default behavior actually detects and uses my video card i will let displayconfig-gtk set the options in xorg.conf
<bsnider_> well, if it's not detecting the chip then it's not doing what they want
<RAOF> ToHellWithGA: Your /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the file needed for debugging there.
<ToHellWithGA> is there a way to have an empty xorg.conf *and* use the intel mode switching driver?
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: i'm not a programmer.  do y'all need that file attached to a given bug?
<RAOF> ToHellWithGA: Just pastebinned would be OK as a first run through.
<ToHellWithGA> i'd gladly submit it to launchpad if there's a good place to do so
<ToHellWithGA> .me gets it
<RAOF> If there's nothing obviously wrong, you'll want to dump it on a launchpad bug, yes.
<ToHellWithGA> i'm afraid that log is too good right now
<RAOF> Too good? :)
<ToHellWithGA> it is only showing my current setup, which is after i fixed the glitch using displayconfig-gtk
<ToHellWithGA> after setting a vga=### in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RAOF> ToHellWithGA: Oh.  Right.  That'll break stuff :)
<ToHellWithGA> i was able to get my desired result by enabling the framebuffer and fixing that
<ToHellWithGA> lots of tinkering doesn't help describe the default error
<bsnider_> RAOF: if the new x-server is released this week, do you think ubuntu will switch to using it in intrepid?
<ToHellWithGA> i'll roll it back some time this weekend and if the bug still exists i'll bring it to you
<RAOF> Enabling the framebuffer will, at this point, break stuff.  Because the framebuffer's broken :)
<RAOF> At least, it was last time I checked.
<ToHellWithGA> say RAOF, is autoconf/libtool/m4 broken?
<RAOF> Not for me.
<LSD|Ninja> Hasn't framebuffer on Intel always been broken? Something to do with how they address memory?
<RAOF> I'm happily autoconfing.
<ToHellWithGA> snap
<LSD|Ninja> bsnider_: new xserver as in 1.5? Intrepid is alread using prerelease versions of that, there's no reason to assume they won't switch to the release when it becomes available
<bsnider_> cool
<ToHellWithGA> i keep getting multiple line errors when i ./autogen.sh to start building libtorrent "The usual way to define 'X' is to add 'AC_PROG_X' to 'configure.ac' and run 'aclocal' and 'autoconf' again.  If 'AC_PROG_X' is in 'configure.ac', make sure its definition is in aclocal's search path."
<RAOF> LSD|Ninja: No; vesafb should've worked with intel.
<ToHellWithGA> where X is some component of standard automake stuff
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg985579.html
<ToHellWithGA> LSD|Ninja: in my experience the framebuffer works great.  i can get decently high resolution in TTYs with it :)
<DanaG> er
<RAOF> ToHellWithGA: Want to pastebin the whole thing?
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: lol i'd rather not
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/217504
<ToHellWithGA> i have to go shower, but i'll be back
<DanaG> Oh yeah, is radeonfb accelerated?
<LSD|Ninja> RAOF: It's possible they've fixed it then. I suppose it makes sense, there's more incentive to make Intel work right now than ther was a while back
<RAOF> Possibly.
<DanaG> where'd ze' bot go?
<RAOF> DanaG: E's resting.
<LSD|Ninja> Python (not the language) ftw
<DanaG> Oh yeah, handy hint: instead of glxinfo | grep direct, try glxinfo | grep rend
<DanaG> or grep for string.
<RAOF> DanaG: Of course, that's now useless.
<RAOF> DanaG: Because, as of 7.1, Mesa's software rasteriser supports direct rendering :)
<bsnider_> is 7.1 already in intrepid?
<bsnider_> it was only released a few days ago
<DanaG> Hmm, then what exactly does it mean to be "direct" rendering?
<RAOF> "My GL client talks direct to the GL lib, not through X"
<RAOF> That's what it's always meant.
<RAOF> That's why "direct rendering: yes" has _never_ been equivalent to "You have 3d acceleration"
<RAOF> :)
<quentusrex_lapto> Hello. I'd like to setup my own internal ubuntu repo. I have 100+ workstations and I'd like to have them stop pounding the official repo. I'd also like to be able to create my own packages to deploy internally.
<quentusrex_lapto> I did ask in the #ubuntu channel, but didn't receive a knowledgeable response. So I asked here.
<quentusrex_lapto> Any ideas?
<RAOF> quentusrex_lapto: There are a number of interesting packages; apt-cacher, apt-proxy, apt-mirror, etc.
<DanaG> RAOF: So what did it do before?
<RAOF> Previously you needed to talk through X.
<DanaG> ... and does it improve software-rasterizer performance?
<quentusrex_lapto> I was able to find this link: http://www.fewt.com/2008/07/how-to-create-automated-apt-repository.html
<RAOF> Possibly?
<quentusrex_lapto> but I'd like to have more information so that I can customize my repo to my needs...
<RAOF> quentusrex_lapto: I've used apt-proxy before; you just set that up on one box and add the server as a proxy in the apt-preferences of all the boxes.
<quentusrex_lapto> I don't just want a proxy. I'd like to be able to add my own packages as well.
<RAOF> Then you'll need to look at apt-ftparchive and the like.
<quentusrex_lapto> I'd like to be able to have full control over what packages are allowed into the repo.
<`Matir> quentusrex_lapto, that would be best done by setting up one path on the server as a proxy, and a 2nd repo on the same server for your packages
<quentusrex_lapto> I don't want to fix something that isn't broke... It's a business production enviroment...
<quentusrex_lapto> but I'd like to be able to override certain ubuntu packages. and replace them with my own customized versions.
<bsnider_> you have ubuntu workstations in a business environment?
<quentusrex_lapto> yes, we have a lot of them
<Jordan_U> quentusrex_lapto: Why are you asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<quentusrex_lapto> because #ubuntu seemed clueless....
<quentusrex_lapto> nobody had any educated answers...
<RAOF> Google is more likely to have useful answers.  Or the serverish section of Ubuntuforums.  #ubuntu is fairly noisy, yes.
<bsnider_> i agre
<bsnider_> irc isn't the place for extremely deatiled answers to anything
<RAOF> But you can certainly build a repository yourself and add newer-versioned packages of existing Ubuntu packages to it.
<quentusrex_lapto> that's what my hope was...
<quentusrex_lapto> I know I've seen ubuntu documentation for setting up a repository. Also documentation on how to admin a package.
<quentusrex_lapto> but I can't find it anymore.
<quentusrex_lapto> It was recent documentation too....
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: i have to go to bed, my girlfriend is exhausted
<ToHellWithGA> i'll catch up with you and my automake problem some time
<RAOF> That's OK.
<ToHellWithGA> have a good night
<RAOF> :)
<quentusrex_lapto> 'night
<quentusrex_lapto> has anyone heard about the apt repo tools called: reprepro and falcon?
<RAOF> Yeah; I used falcon when I was maintaining a repository.
<quentusrex_lapto> How was it RAOF ?
<RAOF> Easy.
<Hew> Hey guys. I've just updated Intrepid with the new kernel and everything, and now I'm back to 800x600 res. I found in term.log "DKMS tree must be manually fixed" under nvidia 177.67, which I uninstalled a while ago and replaced with 173. Anyone know what's going on, and how to fix it?
<RAOF> Apparently 177 is the only nvidia driver working under intrepid at the moment.
<Hew> RAOF: thanks for the info
<quentusrex_lapto> intrepid uses the nvidia drivers 177?
<RAOF> We've got 4 different nvidia drivers, actially :(
<quentusrex_lapto> I'd like to test some of the 177 drivers on hardy...
<quentusrex_lapto> I'm hoping to see audio over hdmi working...
<quentusrex_lapto> Does someone in here know how to maintain a package?
<danbhfive> try #ubuntu-motu
<bazhang> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<quentusrex_lapto> I'm trying to find out what is the best practice to create a package modifying package. I want to create a package for my local network that will modify settings files of other packages. But something that will withstand upgrading the original package.
<RAOF> quentusrex_lapto: The best practice is "don't".  At least, that's against Debian & Ubuntu policy.
<RAOF> On the other hand, that makes it relatively easy; package upgrades will not touch any local changes to configuration.
<quentusrex_lapto> Then how would I maintain a modified version of official packages?
<quentusrex_lapto> is there a way to install a package, modify it, then repackage the package with my changes?
<RAOF> Not really.
<RAOF> What do you actually want to do, specifically.  Can you give an example?
<quentusrex_lapto> yes.
<quentusrex_lapto> For instance the firefox package. I want to include bookmarks for my local network for all the workstations.
<quentusrex_lapto> I want to be able to easily add and update internal company bookmarks to all the computers on my lan
<RAOF> So, that sounds like it would be easiest as a separate package.
<RAOF> You can just drop the right files in the right directory to make that work, yes?
<quentusrex_lapto> yes.
<quentusrex_lapto> for that one it would work.
<quentusrex_lapto> but how would I 'edit' a file?
<quentusrex_lapto> for instance I was playing with mythtv earlier. How would I update the xml files? to change the menu options?
<RAOF> For that you may well want to grab the source package, edit/patch the files, and then rebuild it.
<quentusrex_lapto> hmm
<quentusrex_lapto> then how would I handle updates to the main package?
<quentusrex_lapto> I'd need to rebuild it myself?
<quentusrex_lapto> hmm....
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> We're not optimised for editing random files in a package :)
<quentusrex_lapto> So there wouldn't be an easy way to install the mythtv updates, without rebuilding them myself.
<quentusrex_lapto> :)
<RAOF> On the other hand, any changes you make to configuration should never be touched by package upgrades.
<RAOF> That should probably cover most of your needs, right?
<quentusrex_lapto> hmm. hopefully
<quentusrex_lapto> I'm glad I'll have a way of testing upgrades...
<quentusrex_lapto> before I authorize them for all tthe other workstations
<quentusrex_lapto> Like I'd like to be able to add /etc/fstab options for specific shares to be mounted.
<quentusrex_lapto> but only for certain clusters of computers.
<siimo> i get this nasty crash when scrolling in Firefox 3.0.1 on some pages, i am using firefox binary from www.firefox.com on ubuntu system http://pastebin.com/m21fb89e1
<RAOF> siimo: If you're using upstream's firefox, you get to file bugs upstream :)
<kindofabuzz> i keep getting a kernel panic in Vbox
<siimo> RAOF: downstream firefox also crashes.. but less often
<siimo> and both take x server out with it
<sroecker> hi, does the 2.6.27 package have ath_pci and ath5k modules?
<sroecker> if ath5k supports all devices ath_pci does then I would propose to blacklist ath_pci
<sroecker> some chips require quirks for network-manager and ath_pci which have been dropped recently
<LSD|Ninja> ath5k should be dropped until 9.04 at least >_<
<DanaG> yay, dd-wrt.
<cbr> where are kde configs held in intrepid? .kde or .kde4?
<starenka> hi, how it looks with kde3 in future kubuntu versions?
<jtechidna> cbr:  in .kde
<jtechidna> starenka: kde3 is gone, except several applications which don't have kde4 versions
<starenka> jtechidna: really? darn..
<cbr> so no configs are in .kde4 anymore?
<jtechidna> no configs are in .kde4 anymore
<cbr> thanks
<zniavre> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: morning
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF (and anyone else who may have a solution): here's the output from trying to run ./autogen.sh http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/1188443
<ToHellWithGA> also, to pitch another issue, i can't get anything to run after "sudo aptitude update &&"
<ToHellWithGA> whatever is after the && just plain does not happen in the following alias:
<ToHellWithGA> alias update='sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install `cat ~/settings/Packages.txt` && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade && sudo aptitude clean'
<ToHellWithGA> i tend to run that then look at my options rather than using the update-manager GUI
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: check what aptitude update returns?
<ToHellWithGA> jrib: how so?
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: run 'sudo aptitude update' (are you sure nothing fails here?) the 'echo $?'
<jrib> s/the/then
<ToHellWithGA> 255
<ToHellWithGA> that's bad right?
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: good now find out what that means :)
<ToHellWithGA> returning 0 means everything worked as expected and the program ended, right?
<Pici> yes
<ToHellWithGA> so it barfed...something
<ToHellWithGA> apt and dpkg should have logs somewhere, right?
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: the output from aptitude usually tells you if something goes wrong, did you start there?
<ToHellWithGA> its output looked good
<ToHellWithGA> ended with "Reading package lists... Done" followed by a new line
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: you could increase the verbosity with -v
<ToHellWithGA> it has another line when i do that at the end: "Current status: 0 broken [+0], 0 updates [+0], 24993 new [+0].
<ToHellWithGA> "
<ToHellWithGA> .me forgets pasting \n is the same as pushing return
<ToHellWithGA> i have not seen that line in hardy ever
<ToHellWithGA> the status of broken/updates/new packages
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: can you pastebin the entire output?
<ToHellWithGA> si
<ToHellWithGA> http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/1188451
<ToHellWithGA> it's so far from verbose
<ToHellWithGA> it just looks like regular aptitude update output with an extra line
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: look at line 42
<ToHellWithGA> virtualbox is no longer distributed via repositories due to a licensing change
<ToHellWithGA> i can remove that line from my sources.list, but i believe that is why it 403'd
<jrib> k
<ToHellWithGA> still getting 255 after fixing sources.list to not include a defunct repository
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: how about the wine stuff "Ign"?
<jrib> hmm, well there's lots of "Ign"
<jrib> wait, line 27 :)
<ToHellWithGA> a wine repository, i can comment that line out as well
<ToHellWithGA> and that gets me to 0
<ToHellWithGA> that's a little ridiculous don't you think?
<jrib> no
<ToHellWithGA> causing the entire update to call itself botched due to a missing repository
<jrib> well if a command does not complete successfully you would probably want to know
<Pici> Lets say you were missing one of the ubuntu.com repos, wouldnt you want that to fail?
<ToHellWithGA> that used to not be the behavior, which was nice during times between alpha releases and third-party repositories supporting new distribution versions
<jrib> ToHellWithGA: use ; instead of && if you don't care what it returns
<ToHellWithGA> i'll try using ;
<ToHellWithGA> so it isn't a problem with aptitude, it's my syntax
<ToHellWithGA> "&&" implies that i really do care what happened, while ";" and i are on the same page that we just want a decently-fresh set of packages from which to choose
<ToHellWithGA> dynomite.  that's one down and it wasn't even intrepid's fault
<ToHellWithGA> thanks y'all
<ligemeget> Anyone here who knows if Intrepid is known to break OSS?
<TheInfinity> !cdimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdimage
<TheInfinity> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<techII> ok, firefox and flash...
<techII> when i close a firefox window/tab with flash applets running in it, the applets turn into separate windows
<BUGabundo> anyone here good enough with altermime?
<klerfayt> any news about nvidia drivers? do they work right now?
<bsnider> yes they do
<LSD|Ninja> it depends what card you have though
<klerfayt> bsnider: what version have you installed? broken here
<bsnider> 177.68 i think
<bsnider> they all work
<bsnider> what do you mean broken?
<klerfayt> bsnider: that must be it. I had 173 installed before recent kernel update
<klerfayt> bsnider: now, they don't work
<bsnider> the drivers have to be reinstalled every time you upgrade the kernel
<bsnider> boot the new kernel and reinstall the nvidia-glx-173 package
<klerfayt> bsnider: didn't know that. I don't remember ever having such issue with stable ubuntu releases then kernel upgraded
<klerfayt> bsnider: I need to only reinstall "nvidia-glx-173"?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> it will install another package'
<bsnider> you also need to havet he kernel-headers package installed so you can compile the drive into the kernel
<klerfayt> bsnider: what? now you have to compile?
<bsnider> the glx package needs the kernel headers for the kernel you are running
<bsnider> it does the cokmpiling, not you
<klerfayt> bsnider: so I have to reinstall headers package also?
<bsnider> you have to install the header5s package for hte kernel you are running
<bsnider> the 2.6.27-1 headers
<klerfayt> still won't work, I will try 177
<bsnider> what's going wrong exactly?
<klerfayt> bsnider: too late already installed 177
<bsnider> well, that's fine. does it work?
<klerfayt> bsnider: I'm about to test it
<klerfayt> bsnider: 177 works as expected
<bsnider> cool
<bsnider> now go out and grab pulseaudio 9.11
<bsnider> just for extra special fun
<klerfayt> bsnider: I'm on kubuntu actually
<bsnider> oh, that sucks
<klerfayt> is "dmesg | grep UDMA" reliable way to tell if dma is enabled on harddrive?
<bsnider> use hdparm /dev/hdx
<bsnider> where x is the letter that correpsonds to the drive
<mattik> Hello, Is there someone using thunderbird with enigmail? I don't get it working with openpgp
<mattik> I don't know why it doesn't work with intrepid
<bsnider> did it work with hardy?
<mattik> yes, but I had time about it
<mattik> I tried it with my gmail address
<mattik> It didn't ask password
<mattik> now
<mattik> It said error wrong password
<Assid> err.. when did 8.04.1 come out?
<bsnider> may or june
<Assid> wasnt that just 8.04
<bsnider> 8.04 came out in /08/04, as in april of htis year
<techII> (2008) 8.04 (04/April)
<bsnider> the .1 was 200 bugfixes
<Assid> hrmm k
<mattik> bsnider: Now I'm testing want it work with kmail, but key checking take long time
<bsnider> this is alpha software, so if you're having trouble look for a launchpad bug, and if there isn't one then submit one.
<mattik> I know, but I only asked have someone else same errors in here
<bsnider> best thing to do there is to search launchpad
<mattik> I don't want report any bugs, because it is allways invalid or duplicate... And my hardware doesn't work with hardy.
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: i have no idea where you are, just checking in :)
<mattik> ok, it is pgp error
<ToHellWithGA> i'll catch up with you some time if i don't outsmart autoconf
<mattik> kmail or thunderbird can't decrypt message
<mattik> I report bug or join reported
<Ape3000> Firefox 3 + non-free flash on Intrepid takes 100% cpu and freezes everything else.. Is the a workaround?
<techII> Ape3000, haven't had that problem, but I have had firefox drop windows after closing flash pages (closing the windows crashes firefox)
 * techII still has said problem
<Ape3000> techII: I had that problem before, but now it takes all the cpu instead of crashing
<Ape3000> some pages does work perfectly, but some are just too heavy
<voidmage-away> I'm having an issue I think is pam-related. Whenever anything asks me for my password, it always asks twice and only cares about what I put in for the second time
<leftyfb> ok, anyone know the trick to getting intrepid to boot/install in virtualbox?
<v0idmage> any ideas about the password twice issue?
<v0idmage> fixed: pam updates nuke the ecryptfs-private settings
<v0idmage> rerunning sudo auth-client-config -p ecryptfs_standard -t pam-auth,pam-session,pam-password fixed it
<timing> wat is bonobo-activation-server?
<timing> it's unable to connect to socket and then my x restarts
<timing> before that i have a warning in gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal x error - restarting :0
<klerfayt> bsnider: you know a lot about linux kernel?
<bsnider> no, why?
<klerfayt> bsnider: about that command to check dma
<bsnider> linus knows a lot about it
<klerfayt> bsnider: it doesn't say anything about dma
<bsnider> it should
<klerfayt> bsnider: this is all I get in output - http://pastebin.com/m2c9ee73a
<bsnider> is there some reason you think dma is not enabled?
<klerfayt> bsnider: no actually desktop feels same as in gutsy. it just that I have way more compicated problem with game performance. I suspected that maybe it's dma
<bsnider> game performance
<bsnider> linux isn't a gaming platform
<klerfayt> bsnider: enemy territory quake wars
<klerfayt> bsnider: indeed. not for me since hardy heron
<klerfayt> bsnider: I can only play games in gutsy
<klerfayt> bug 189958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189958 in libsdl1.2 "sdl and evdev for mice does not work (xorg 1.4)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189958
<bsnider> well, quake whores works fine for me in hardy. but if you want to play computer games, you have to use the dreaded OS from redmond
<klerfayt> bsnider: have run benchmarks?
<klerfayt> bsnider: *have you
<bsnider> benchmarks for the quake whores game?
<klerfayt> bsnider: yes. that you are so sure the games perform same as in gutsy
<bsnider> no
<bsnider> i didn't try it in gutsy
<klerfayt> bsnider: http://pastebin.com/m62951a0e I did some benchmarking
<bsnider> i'm going ont he factt hat all settings are at maximum and it's smooth
<klerfayt> bsnider: all settings are same in every ubuntu version
<klerfayt> bsnider: otherwise what's the point of benchmarking ;-)
<bsnider> wait a minute
<bsnider> you're running kubuntu?
<bsnider> kde3.5 or kde4?
<klerfayt> bsnider: it doesn't matter afaik
<bsnider> yes it does matter
<klerfayt> bsnider: in hardy it is kde3, in intrepid kde4
<klerfayt> bsnider: best part is I use same nvidia drivers and xorg.conf
<bsnider> the nvidia drivers perform considerably better under gnome than under kde
<bsnider> this is a known issue
<bsnider> try switching to gnome and see if that helps
<klerfayt> bsnider: what's even more interesting is that if I attempt to play the game (quake wars), then fps is even lower - 7
<klerfayt> bsnider: this is not the case with gutsy. so that's why suspected dma
<bsnider> i don't see a lot of difference in those frame rates
<bsnider> you can try michael larabel's phoronix-test-suite and compare your results to other users
<klerfayt> bsnider: sure thing. I'm set to gather more data, why gaming is impossible task for me since hardy heron
<bsnider> imjpossible task? you're talking about going from a frame rate of 55 down to 44 and that's an impossible task?
<klerfayt> bsnider: it's the benchmark only. if I actually start playing, fps is much lower -7 or 8
<leftyfb> Does anyone know the trick to getting intrepid to boot/install in virtualbox?
<klerfayt> bsnider: it has something to do with keyboard and mouse
<bsnider> because of the fact that you're using kde, i can't really comment. i can say that those games work well for me in gnome. ETQW, UT2004, etc.
<bsnider> what kind of rig do you have? is it powerful enough?
<klerfayt> bsnider: no. pentium m 1.7Ghz and 2gb ram. 128mb geforce go card
<Dedicated> anyone is using the .27 kernel? have to remove console-tools for that?
<klerfayt> bsnider: the power is not the problem here. the problem is mystical decrease in game performance
<bsnider> that's not a powerful rig
<klerfayt> bsnider: it doesn't matter, that's not the problem. do you know what is evdev?
<klerfayt> bsnider: any better channels to ask technical stuff about linux kernel?
<bsnider> you might try a gaming channel
<bsnider> i suppose
<klerfayt> bsnider: gaming channel, do you happened to know exact address?
<klerfayt> hmm. I could ask in forums from others to run benchmarks. that's probably better idea
<Regel> can u disable shutdown's warning messages
<Regel> -q
<Regel> thx
<doggymenz> i cant put vga=795 on my kernel parameter in grub menu.lst, cuz when i restart, my terminals are gone, and its only a blinking underscore instead of login prompt, why?
<Dedicated> nvidia? :>
<ToHellWithGA> leftyfb: perhaps #vbox
<ToHellWithGA> i have found #vbox nothing but helpful
<Dedicated> doggymenz: got nvidia?
<doggymenz> ya
<doggymenz> gf8600, good stuff
<Dedicated> doggymenz: same here, seems its the card
<ToHellWithGA> Dedicated: you just made me imagine that "fatality" pro gamer guy in a got milk ad
<Dedicated> works with 8500 does not with 8600
<ToHellWithGA> i did lol
<doggymenz> oh
<doggymenz> Dedicated, i thought it was a vesafb or uvesafb bug
<DaskreecH> Hi
<DaskreecH> Is there known problems with Ibex and Vbox?
<Dedicated> after ati had so bad drivers i switched to nvidia and said never ati.. now ati has open drivers and are by far better than any nvidia shit :/
<ToHellWithGA> DaskreecH: please get in touch with leftyfb
<DaskreecH> leftyfb: Hi
<ToHellWithGA> both of y'all seem to be having virtualbox problems
 * DaskreecH touches leftyfb's lefty
<Unksi> Dedicated: vbox doesnt work with .27 yet, gotta wait for 1.66
<ToHellWithGA> DaskreecH: are you saying virtualbox doesn't run in intrepid ibex or vice versa?
<DaskreecH> Unksi: 0.o
<Unksi> that was to DaskreecH, sorry
<techII> regarding emulation, I think there was something in the release notes for the alphas
<leftyfb> uh
<DaskreecH> Unksi: So 10.10 ?
<Dedicated> doggymenz: probably is anyway, i did not search for bugs about it, but i just seen that 8500 works and 8600 not, but they are diffrent machines
<DaskreecH> ToHellWithGA: Vice Versa
<Unksi> DaskreecH: no, virtualbox version
<ToHellWithGA> that's a bummer
<DaskreecH> Intreprid kernel panics in Vbox
<DaskreecH> Unksi: Ah Ok Whew
<Unksi> :D
<DaskreecH> Thought you meant kernel 2.6.66
<Dedicated> isnt console-tools anything important i should not remove?
<DaskreecH> Wait
<DaskreecH> Mark of  the beast!!!
<ToHellWithGA> \begin{badidea}i guess you'll just have to upgrade the production machine to intrepid ibex instead of using it in a vm\end{badidea}
<DaskreecH> Probably a marmoset
<DaskreecH> ToHellWithGA: Main work machine so maybe once it hits beta
<ToHellWithGA> Dedicated: you could always save yourself by using aptitude to reinstall the minimal metapackage
<DaskreecH> Unksi: Is there a time line on that?
<ToHellWithGA> assuming you don't use aptitude to uninstall dpkg or something wacky like that
<DaskreecH> Also what causes it to kernel panic?
<Unksi> DaskreecH: no, i would expect that to come out somewhat soon though
<ToHellWithGA> DaskreecH: yeah i only run alpha on my desktop that i use for web browsing and bittorrent
<DaskreecH> aptitude remove apt
<doggymenz> what happens if i run 'update-initramfs -u', will my computer stop work?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm afraid of putting it on the macbook
<DaskreecH> Shiny fruit
<DaskreecH> How's stability in the Ibex so far?
<doggymenz> yeah, shiny fruits are people who use mac
<Dedicated> ToHellWithGA: i just wonder why some people aready have the .27 kernel since i still wait for deps do get solved (and i dont think console-tools is something unimportant)
<ToHellWithGA> i have that kernel
<klerfayt> me too
<ToHellWithGA> did you use the upgrade tool GUI?
<klerfayt> synaptic
<ToHellWithGA> i haven't tried dist-upgrading from CLI in a while
<Dedicated> no matter how i want to upgrade it wants to remove console-tools
<DaskreecH> Unksi: Is it a planned up date or are they just fixing the kernel issue?
<ToHellWithGA> Dedicated: maybe just let it do so?
<Unksi> DaskreecH: no idea, i would expect a planned one
<ToHellWithGA> you can always reinstall ubuntu-minimal
<DaskreecH> Unksi: :-( Boooo
<Unksi> im just a user like you so all i know is from my own expectations and guesses and google :P
<DaskreecH> Can get delayed for all sorts of nerf-airious raisans
<DaskreecH> Bye leftyb!!!
<ToHellWithGA> Dedicated: do it :)
<telexicon> is intrepid going to integrate xen 3.3?
<ToHellWithGA> i don't mean that in an confrontational "do it, punk" way, but rather in a "if you're going to try alpha, you might as well get used to breaking things"
<Dedicated> mhm it seems console-tools gets replaced by kbd
<tyg13> upgrading to ibex right now
<tyg13> :)
<test34> How can I fix the nvidia driver with kernel 2.6.27 in Intrepid?
<Unksi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/262074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262074 in ubuntu "nvidia driver fail to load in ibex" [Undecided,New]
<Unksi> theres some info there, nothing has worked for me though :/
<Unksi> im currently using nv for now as replacement
<test34> envy ?
<Unksi> no, the free nvidia driver
<test34> Unksi: I found this too: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118595
<test34> ok thanks
<test34> it has a patch for the source package, but I can't get it to compile because of the xen kernel
<bsnider> Unksi: did you try the one in hte repos?
<Unksi> bsnider: the 177.68 in repos
<bsnider> yes
<Unksi> with 2.6.27-2.3
<bsnider> yeah
<alex_mayorga> what would be the "official" java plugin on Intrepid?
<test34> openjdk-6-jre?
<alex_mayorga> I have a java applet that's giving me trouble and I don't even see the java console, ideas?
<Dedicated> good to hear nvidia is not running with .27
<Dedicated> so i will wait with reboot :D
<Unksi> Dedicated: i hope that is not a long wait :P
<test34> there is probably nothing I need in 2.6.27, I should roll-back
<ToHellWithGA> don't y'all have some kind of integrated video on which you can fall back?
<ToHellWithGA> a VGA plug on the back of your motherboard until your nvidia stuff works properly
<Unksi> laptop :)
 * Unksi notices that new nvidia drivers are building atm
<ToHellWithGA> Unksi: yuck
<ToHellWithGA> how is battery life on a graphics-oriented laptop?
<ToHellWithGA> i'd think the last thing one would want in a portable machine would be high-drain video performance
<Unksi> it was about 2,5h when i last checked
<Unksi> manufacturer promised 1h with vista
<Unksi> so quite good imo
<Unksi> its just 8400 so its not that high end... but it can run some games as well, yea
<test34> ToHellWithGA: no on-board here either but good suggestion
<ligemeget> Hi, I've just upgraded to Intrepid alpha 4, and it seems to have smoked my OSS - I currently have no time
<ligemeget> Since OSS is not part of a standard Ubuntu meal, I'm unsure where to report it..?
<flithm> hey everyone... just tried the alpha 4 cd on my laptop and when I hit install, if I remove the "quiet" option I can see that it hangs after hitting the usb dection stuff
<flithm> anyone know if there's anytihng I can do to fix it?
<CarlFK> flithm: i think I hit that too
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254668 in linux "acpi hangs on boot" [Medium,Triaged]
<CarlFK> or..
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/262437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262437 in linux ".27 CPU#1 stuck for 113s! [events/1:10]" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<flithm> CarlFK: any fix so far?  or wait till alpha5?
<CarlFK> hit any key
<CarlFK> HP laptop?
<flithm> Mine's a toshiba.  I thnk it's different cuz no matter what I press it doesn't unhang
<CarlFK> flithm: try the power button, and change from battery to ac and back
<flithm> trying :)
<flithm> yeah nothing
<flithm> it's just hung at that point
<pingu_> Hallo, can you tell me how Ubuntu 8.10 will work with ext4 and Reiser4?
<flithm> I think someone killed off reiser4
<flithm> :P
<flithm> sorry I couldn't resist
<bsnider> you mean ninafs?
<flithm> heheh
<pingu_> omg
<DanaG> Unknown CORBA exception id: 'IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0'
<CarlFK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  no .torrents?
<Unksi> CarlFK: i guess thats not reasonable, as the image changes every day
<CarlFK> Unksi: it is just as reasonable as hosting full 700mb images
<CarlFK> only now instead of getting it at 700k/s, I can only get 200
 * DanaG won ders which would work better: Broadcom BCM4306 mini-pci, or Intel IPW2200?
<DanaG> Key is "work" better, not "have better license".
<aguitel> how add sfusion-icon manualy in session?
<tyg13> Officially upgraded to Ibex :)
<CarlFK> tryied to boot daily cd - it dropped to a busybox prompt for no apparent reason: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/livecd3.png
<CarlFK> same in both real box and qemu
<DanaG> Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> New kernel completely screwed up dbus, or something.
<Jordan_U> Is last-good-boot functionality going to be added to grub2 as well?
 * JontheEchidna noticed a last successful boot entry in grub on his intrepid install
<Jordan_U> JontheEchidna: Are you using grub2?
<JontheEchidna> uh
<JontheEchidna> no
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-30
<aidy> hi
<aidy> firefox acts all wierd when viewing sites containing flash
<aidy> http://omploader.org/vcGtw
<aidy> there's a new window created for every flash applet i view
<aidy> but nothing gets displayed
<invisibleprison> Didn't the context menu used to have an encrypt option for encrypting files?
<Jordan_U> Is last-good-boot functionality going to be added to grub2 as well?
<Jordan_U> Has the bug with many ATI cards in laptops been fixed? ( Why has the ati on laptop check been removed from compiz ) ?
<tyg13> Whenever I try to use Extra effects for Ibex, they never apply, even though the radio button works
<tyg13> In Ibex, I cannot add virtual desktops
<tyg13> Argh
<test34> are the new nvidia drivers working ?
<milos_> I resized my swap and now it does not auto-mount when i boot up. Now I need to do every time: sudo swapon /dev/swap-partition. How to fix it?
<milos_> test34, yeah, for me.
<test34> thanks milos
<tyg13> test34, I have them enabled
<tyg13> Just out of curiousity, what does the swap do?
<test34> Ill try to restart X then
<milos_> tyg13, give more RAM
<test34> milos_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691986
<G_009> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tyg13> milos_: Its like virtual RAM?
<tyg13> if I gave, perhaps 10 gig. Would that be overkill?
<test34> tyg13: its part of you hard drive used as RAM (when ram runs out)
<test34> tyg13: overkill, yes
<milos_> tyg13, yeah because it uses swap instead of real RAM
<tyg13> test34: Oh crap..
<milos_> tyg13, it uses hard disk and hdd is much slower than RAM
<tyg13> milos_: If I have 1 gig ram, and 10 gig swap which is used?
<LSD|Ninja> 10GB swap, wtf?
<milos_> tyg13, it uses RAM, but when you go out of RAM than it starts using swap slowly
<tyg13> LSD|Ninja: I'm a newbie when it comes to this stuff
<tyg13> LSD|Ninja: I wasn't sure
<G_009> it shows
<tyg13> G_009: I assume I need WAY less then how much I have?
<milos_> tyg13, you don't need more than 1gb of swap only if you are doing some really heavy stuff
<tyg13> milos_: Well, I never have run out of RAM or experienced much slowdown
<milos_> tyg13, ..than you need more swap or better , buy some RAM, it's cheap
<tyg13> milos_: RAM is how much for a gig?
<LSD|Ninja> depends on what type you have
<tyg13> Laptop
<G_009> for every one gig of ram there should be 2 gigs of swap
<tyg13> I only need 2 gig then
<milos_> tyg13, correct
<LSD|Ninja> G_009: wtf?
<tyg13> btw, I'm not sure on the exact size of my swap, how can I check?
<tyg13> through the terminal
<G_009> then again not even you have more than 2 gigs of memory, LSD|Ninja
<milos_> tyg13, sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<tyg13> holy shit
<tyg13> 19534977
<tyg13> blocks
<G_009> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tyg13> sorry
<tyg13> I was just really surprise
<tyg13> surprised*
<tyg13> I seriously allocated 20 gigs to my swap partition
<milos_> tyg13, thats in blocks, you need to convert it to Gb
<tyg13> oh
<tyg13> how?
<tyg13> Phew. Its only 10 gig after all
<G_009> on a side note.. i set my system without a swap partition having only one gig of ram .. i still havent had any issues running the programs i normally run
<tyg13> Also, how do I check my system's specs?
<G_009> do not try this at home
<tyg13> try what?
<G_009> (not having swap)
<tyg13> Oh
<tyg13> I use a laptop
<G_009> you do have way more than needed or required though..
<milos_> G_009, I don't have also issues also, but wan't to have swap just in case
<tyg13> I'm only using 1.7 megs of my swap!
<milos_> tyg13, divide that number with 1024^2 and then you have Gb
<LSD|Ninja> If you have a laptop then a particularly good reason to keep a swap partition that's at least as big as your installed RAM size around is suspend-to-disk but even then it's not such a big deal since it never works
<tyg13> milos_: Yeah I used an online calculator
<mneptok> !language > tyg13
<ubottu> tyg13, please see my private message
<tyg13> I swore?
<mneptok> oh, G_009 already triggered the factoid
<tyg13> hahah
<LSD|Ninja> tyg13: mneptok seems a little slow ;)
<tyg13> LSD|Ninja: Agreed :D
<milos_> LSD|Ninja, :)
<tyg13> I have an AMD Turion 64 Mobile. Is that a 64 bit processor?
<mneptok> heh, i'm not the one with 10 gigs of swap ...
<tyg13> mneptok: I just switched from 3 weeks of wubi to full blown ubuntu
<mneptok> tyg13: no, the "64" means it's an 8-bit processor :P
<LSD|Ninja> mneptok: well, technically... ;)
<tyg13> mneptok: Too bad I don't have the money for more than 1 gig of RAM
<G_009> good thing is that it can be resized as needed too.. but 18gigs of ram that was .. silly
<mneptok> tyg13: you don't want to run the AMD64 version unless you have >4GB of memory
<tyg13> or I'd be running with a whole bunch of ram
<tyg13> G_009, it was only 10 gigs
<G_009> k
<G_009> same still applies
<tyg13> I've also realized that intrepid sucks REALLY BAD
<tyg13> And I've searched everywhere
<G_009> !alpha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha
<tyg13> And I can't find an article to downgrade
<tyg13> Yeah I know its only in alpha
<LSD|Ninja> tyg13: It's Alpha quality, what do you expect? Wait until release, at least then it'll be beta quality :P
<G_009> well.. it is in alpha state.. read /topic for more info
<mneptok> tyg13: there is not reliable way to downgrade, other than a re-installation
<tyg13> oh and I've just remembered to ask. SHOULD I or SHOULD I NOT, type in rm -rf / :)
<mneptok> s/not/no/
<mneptok> tyg13: unfunny. just mentioning that command is likely to get you banned.
<tyg13> Sorry, I'm just embellishing on my total ineptness at linux
<tyg13> It seems like I KNEW windows almost in and out and then when I converted to Ubuntu (after only having about a few months of Mandrake/ Mandriva) I felt totally lost at everything
<tyg13> fyi, the mandriva was about 5 years ago
<tyg13> I'm pretty much lost
<G_009> that did warrant a kick at minimum
<tyg13> I knew it was serious, but not that serious
<tyg13> its not like someone will be like: OOH new command lemme try it
<G_009> actually.. yes..
 * tyg13 smacks face
<tyg13> I forgot, computer newbs
<G_009> yes, like those newbs that dont know what swat is
<tyg13> I knew what swap was!
<tyg13> But rather what the swap : RAM ratio
<G_009> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tyg13> what????
<tyg13> i feel really dumb
<cycom> tyg13: swap should usually (imho) be 2x ram for saftey
<tyg13> cycom: I know that now :(
<cycom> though I rarely end up using more than 1-10MB of swap
<tyg13> cycom, I'm using about 1.6 megs right now
<cycom> how much memory do you have?
<tyg13> no I mean I have currently 1.6 megs being used. I have about 10 gigs (because I'm a newb to linux) allocated to my swap partition
<tyg13> I have around 1 gig of RAM
<cycom> yeah, for a gig of ram, 2GB of swap is generally the right number
<cycom> tyg13: do you have a blank CD?
<tyg13> I have my Gparted CD
<cycom> oh, I was going to tell you to get Gparted.
<cycom> you're ahead of the game
<cycom> use gparted to reszie the swap to 2gb and the / partition to fill the space left over
<cycom> gparted will do that nicely
<tyg13> I have trouble with the graphical interface
<cycom> O_O
<cycom> you drag stuff back and forth.
<tyg13> I mean I can't actually get it to boot up
<cycom> oh, ok. was going to be a bit concerned there
<tyg13> Hahah.
<tyg13> I'm not a -total- moron
<cycom> *shrug* I've had problems like that before
<cycom> felt stupid at the time, but as long as you learn from it...
<tyg13> I'm very very very good at windows interface.
<cycom> heh. I'm sorry. :)
<mneptok> tyg13: you'll want to make the swap space slightly more than double the maximum memory that laptop will have
<tyg13> Also, is there any precautions I should take before changing the swap?
<cycom> tyg13: make backups of your critical data...
<tyg13> Which is typically nothing
<tyg13> And I don't know a good back up program
<cycom> just copy it to an external drive
<cycom> shouldn't need anything fancy
<cycom> is it a fresh install?
<tyg13> its running ibex (ugh)
<mneptok> tyg13: if you don't have any critical data on the machine, re-install using encrypted LVM (get the -alternate CD)
<mneptok> encrypted LVM should be de rigeur on laptops
<mneptok>  /rant
<cycom> mneptok: meh. you can always encrypt individual key files.  It means that you have to type passwords on every boot, and I use my laptop as a server as well
<cycom> so when I reboot a machine remotely...
<tyg13> I have a 120g external harddrive, if anything goes wrong, should I backup my / and /home directories?
<cycom> aint a damn thing I can do.
<tyg13> !language | cycom
<ubottu> cycom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cycom> tyg13: generally home is the only thing you need to back up.
<mneptok> cycom: use LVM and a smartcard with the key :P
<tyg13>  /hypocrisy
<cycom> mneptok: my laptops don't have sc readers.
<tyg13> cycom: But doesn't usr have all my programs?
<mneptok> cycom: and no USB?
<cycom> tyg13: how many things have you manually installed
<cycom> mneptok: I don't want to spend money on a USB smartcard reader wither.
<cycom> either*
<mneptok> i liked "wither" :)
<mneptok> "hello, $vendor? the USB smartcard reader you sold me is turning brown and drying up ..."
<cycom> heh
<tyg13> cycom: Not much
<cycom> tyg13: anything outside of using the package manageR?
<cycom> manager*
<tyg13> only one compilable binary and most of them using either apt-get or synaptic
<cycom> if not, then all the data you want is in /home anyhow, just use apt-get to re-install packages if the fecal matter impacts a turbine.
<mneptok> tyg13: does this laptop leave your house? if so, encrypted LVM is something you should strongly consider.
<tyg13> mneptok: Every weekend.
<mneptok> tyg13: get yourself the Hardy -alternate CD image
<tyg13> mneptok: Does that allow package selectment?
<mneptok> tyg13: how do you mean?
<cycom> mneptok: can't you do it from the intrepid livecd as well?
<tyg13> mneptok; I personally was very saddened by how I couldn't preset packages to be installed for my ubuntu
<tyg13> Although I might setup a partition for, GASP OpenSUSE
<tyg13> Oh and biases aside, I'm extremely fascinated with linux, so should I have more than 1 distro on my HDD at one time?
<LSD|Ninja> tyg13: if you want
<cycom> tyg13: honestly, I would get used to ubuntu, and run a gentoo install in a virtual machine
<cycom> tyg13: gentoo is very...educational into some of the inner workings of linux, especially compiling a kernel
<cycom> tyg13: but again, my suggestion would be to run ubuntu primarily
<tyg13> cycom: I'm very interested in the kernel. I've learned quiote a bit of C++ but I know I need C. I only know rudimentary C.
<tyg13> cycom: Should I use VirtualBox to install Gentoo after I reinstall Hardy?
<cycom> tyg13: you shouldn't have to re-install hardy
<tyg13> I hate Intrepid
<cycom> why?
<mneptok> cycom: for encryption he'll need to reinstall
<mneptok> and i *strongly* recommend encryption for laptops that move with frequency
<tyg13> I cannot have more virtual workspaces without deactivating compiz. Also, my drivers don't work properly in intrepid
<cycom> tyg13: you can have more virtual workspaces.  you just have to adjust them in compiz
<mneptok> tyg13: this is why i told you to download and install Hardy
<cycom> tyg13: compizconfig-settings-manager
<tyg13> Yeah, and rows don't work
<cycom> tyg13: they do if you increase the vertical desktop size...
<mneptok> tyg13: as a new user you should not be running development versions
<tyg13> I tried
<tyg13> mneptok: I like testing things
<cycom> tyg13: huh.  I mean, I've had no issues with my 3x3 desktop...
<tyg13> mneptok: However, Alpha seems to be a little too unfinished to test
<mneptok> tyg13: then stop complaining :P
<cycom> tyg13: do you have compizconfig-settings-manager?
<tyg13> i do
<tyg13> I know, I must sound like a whiny ***** don't I? :D
<cycom> tyg13: would you mind letting me know what your current vertical/horizontal desktop settings are?
<mneptok> tyg13: you cannot have rows with an odd number of workspaces. only even.
<tyg13> ....
 * tyg13 smacks forehead
<cycom> mneptok: what are you talking about? I have a 3x3 box...
<mneptok> cycom: sorry, "an undivisible by whole"
<mneptok> e.g. 7
<cycom> uh...
<tyg13> it only allows rows with none graphcs
<tyg13> it only allows rows with none graphics setting
<cycom> tyg13: I now have a 7x4 desktop (seven across, 4 high) with compiz...
<cycom> where did you change your settings exactly?
<tyg13> compiz Config Settings Manager
<cycom> what area there?
<tyg13> I know, go into General Settings
<tyg13> I have to disable desktop cube to do more rows
<cycom> what do you have horizontal and vertical set for right now?
<tyg13> 2x4
<cycom> oh, the cube won't show more than one row, but you can still have more than one row
<cycom> expo for example will still show all your row
<cycom> rows*
<tyg13> I know, I have it all working now with desktop wall
<tyg13> I'll miss my cube though
<cycom> so just use cube most of the time, and only use Expo when you need extra rows..
<tyg13> Also, How come the preferences only work on hardy (workspace switcher)
<cycom> which preferences?
<tyg13> workspace switcher's preferences
<tyg13> I can't change rows or columns with workspace switcher
<sidewalk> how come my touchpad doesnt work as a mouse?
<tyg13> Much better. Now my screen isn't all white and shiny. I now have a darker and less eye straining mess of a GUI
<tyg13> I need a break. But sleep means a day closer to school
<tyg13> which already started.
<bsnider> maybe you shouldn't be using alpha software
<tyg13> So stressful. Damn alpha software
<tyg13> argh
<tyg13> !language | tyg13
<ubottu> tyg13, please see my private message
<sidewalk> bsnider: why have they changed mouse settings for alpha? :-)
<tyg13> I'll do it before someone else does
<bsnider> i imagine because the x-server has gone thourgh so many big changes
<bsnider> everything worked fine on my roommate's crackbook though
<tyg13> is there anything to wake me up if I take a nap? Like software that'll play that annoying system beep like 20 times?
<sidewalk> can i roll back my distro?
<bsnider> quite so
<sidewalk> how?
<bsnider> there are many ways. how did you install intrepid?
<sidewalk> cd, then upgraded from the syste
<sidewalk> can i change /etc/apt/source.list and apt-get upgrade or smth?
<tyg13> I want to roll back
<tyg13> I used upgrade manage -d
<bsnider> that would be one way
<tyg13> I used upgrade manager -d*
<sidewalk> sudo: upgrade: command not found
<bsnider> upgrade-manager -c -d
<tyg13> if I do upgrade-manager -c -d it'll roll back?
<bsnider> change sources.list to read hardy wherever it says intrepid
<sidewalk> i dont have upgrade-manager
<tyg13> yes you o
<tyg13> do*
<tyg13> it comes with all versions of ubuntu
<sidewalk> in what dir?
<bsnider> change sources.list and then so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sidewalk> bsnider: didnt work
<tyg13> You apparently have to reinstall hardy
<bsnider> what did happen?
<sidewalk> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bsnider> you're sure you have the hardy stuff loaded in there now?
<sidewalk> no
<sidewalk> how can i be+
<bsnider> open synaptic
<sidewalk> yep
<sidewalk> and?
<bsnider> search for pidgin
<sidewalk> 1:2.5.0
<sidewalk> ubuntu2
<bsnider> right-click and select properties
<bsnider> click on the tab that says versions
<bsnider> which versions are available?
<sidewalk> right click on what?
<bsnider> pidgin
<sidewalk> 1:2.4.0ubuntu2 (now)
<sidewalk> 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy-updates)
<sidewalk> 1:2.4.1ubuntu2 (hardy)
<sidewalk> sorry, the first one was
<sidewalk> 1:2:5:0ubuntu2 (now)
<bsnider> so the hardy stuff is in there
<sidewalk> but is it correct?
<bsnider> what happens when you right-click on pidgin and select reinstall?
<tyg13> I have an important question. Do I need to get the alternate ISO for LVM encryption?
<sidewalk> i cannot
<bsnider> you can't what?
<sidewalk> select "reinstall"
<sidewalk> but i can reinstall Ubutu
<bsnider> here's an idea
<bsnider> remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<bsnider> run apt-get autoclean
<bsnider> then install ubuntu-desktop
<dmoerner> what are you trying to do?
<bsnider> he wants to roll back to hardy
<sidewalk> i dont have ubuntu-desktop
<bsnider> ok, try installing it
<dmoerner> just pin the hardy repos at 1001 in /etc/apt/preferences
<bsnider> he already has the hardy stuff back in the repos
<dmoerner> did pinning at 1001 not work?
<sidewalk> i had the hardy stuff in the repos but couldnt roll back?
<sidewalk> oh well, ill roast a cd tomorrrrow and reinstall
<sidewalk> gotha sleep now thou, good night and thanks
<dmoerner> sidewalk, if you really want to then run this command a bunch of times
<dmoerner> aptitude install apt-show-versions && aptitude install $(apt-show-versions | grep intrepid | cut -d '/' -f -1 | xargs | sed 's/ /\/hardy /g')/hardy
<bsnider> i'm fairly sure that if he just asks for the hardy ubuntu-desktop package, that it will demand a rollback
<chronographer> hello. I found network-manager was crashing, so uninstalled it, edited /etc/network/interfaces myself and I get this when running ifup wlan0 (a ralink rt73 usb wireless card) http://pastebin.com/m1d1d6c0f  am I doing someting wrong?
<dmoerner> bsnider, i'm pretty sure you're wrong.
<CarlFK> live/desktop cd has a /casper dir with vmlinuz and initrd.gz - if I boot those, what should I get ?
<chronographer> wireless works ok, but drops out sometimes... fixes with ifdown, ifup...
<dmoerner> it will never force a downgrade as a result of adding an older package
<bsnider> because the dependencies always say equal to or greater than?
<dmoerner> CarlFK, nothing of use.
<CarlFK> dmoerner: um... then why is it there?
<dmoerner> in 99% of cases, and if they don't then normally they will break
<dmoerner> CarlFK, you need the kernel and initrd to bootstrap the system and provide the kernel. However, the squashfs image on the livecd is the one that contains the majority of the userland
<bsnider> if even one small file says equal to, instead of greater than, the whole thing goes out the window
<dmoerner> bsnider, even aptitude is not smart enough to handle a full downgrade from intrepid to hardy by reinstalling ubuntu-desktop, to my knowledge
<bsnider> no?
<Jordan_U> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<bsnider> i was going to tell that guy the same thing, but didn't havet he words
<chowmeined> did glibc break?
<chronographer> anyone know how to get virtualbox installed on 2.6.27 ??
<bsnider> i can understand their wanting to use intrepid, since it has so much exciting stuff in it, but it's alpha
<dmoerner> bsnider, i just tested it, and it doesn't work. ubuntu-desktop from hardy has zero conflicts with an intrepid install
<bsnider> well, it serves them right for being adventurous
<bsnider> i've got it on an old system downstairs, not in production here
<bsnider> the shutdown button in intrepid's gnome doesn't work right?
<CarlFK> dmoerner: i did https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot - my exact pxe parms: http://dpaste.com/74908/ but it dropps me to a busybox promp, but without any boot error t: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/livecd3.png
<CarlFK> maybe I should try a stable cd image
<dmoerner> CarlFK, I would recommend that. no guarantees with intrepid
<EruditeHermit> hi, will the clutter based 3D gdm make intrepid?
<chowmeined> i noticed that too
<chowmeined> the shutdown button is broken
<LSD|Ninja> it has been for ages
<dmoerner> chowmeined, that is a known bug since like alpha 0
<chowmeined> yea
<chowmeined> so why isnt it fixed?
<dmoerner> i don't know. look at the bts
<chowmeined> well since ive got your attention
<chowmeined> when would be a good time for me to start testing intrepid for hardware issues on a variety of systems?
<chowmeined> dell desktops and servers mostly
<CarlFK> chowmeined: a few weeks ago :)
<LSD|Ninja> chowmeined: October
<chowmeined> i thought the kernel just changed to 27?
<dmoerner> chowmeined, now, since they just uploaded 2.6.27 update #2
<chowmeined> uh
<CarlFK> chowmeined: one of the kernel devs has been working on an issue that seems to have goon away in .27 - just to make sure it is really undersood
<chowmeined> what will virtualization support be like in server?
<chowmeined> or what is ubuntu's focus?
<chowmeined> are they pushing for kvm? or xen?
<dmoerner> last i checked they were pushing kvm
<chowmeined> yea, ive seen that in the past
<quentusrex_lapto> Does anyone know if it is possible to have the unique openvpn certs(unique to each laptop) all named the same thing? This way the openvpn client configurations could all be put into a deb package?
<tyg13> I have purged the demon that is ibex from my computer.
<tyg13> and fixed my 10 gig swap :D
<bazhang> tyg13, this is very different from hardy/gutsy
<tyg13> bazhang: I understand
<tyg13> bazhang: I won't talk about it. Is there an ubuntu off-topic
<bazhang> tyg13, here is fine :)
<bazhang> tyg13, you are back on hardy? I misunderstood the demon as daemon
<tyg13> bazhang: yeah
<tyg13> I had to fix several things and already had the cd in my drive
<tyg13> such as my 10 gig swap file with 1 gig of RAM
<tyg13> Swap is now about 2.5 gig as needed to be
<bazhang> tyg13, you back on hardy? sorry for the misunderstanding :)
<tyg13> bazhang, yeah
<tyg13> bazhang, This place is like, dead
<bazhang> tyg13, support in #ubuntu ; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<bazhang> tyg13, it is only alpha 4 :)
<tyg13> ohhh
<tyg13> I thought so
<tyg13> But I wasn't sure
<bazhang> tyg13, wait til beta at least :)
<tyg13> I know, I jump the gun all the time. I installed Vista back when it was beta and I was a windows guru. I killed my poor little laptop with 1 ghz processor and 512 meg of ram
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> but we are offtopic here :) better let the developers their room :)
<tyg13> it was limping with Firefox open
<tyg13> I have given help before with ubuntu, I'm only new when it comes to stuff like swap files. Stuff that is Linux-exclusive
<tyg13> have you tried anything other than ubuntu?
 * bazhang heads to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> Yay, with the new kernel I have broken sound but ath5k works!
<sploh> i install intrepid about a week ago, when its kernel 2.6.25 tapping is still usable, but after update to kernel 2.6.27 tapping doesn't work anymore
<cycom> sploh: tapping as in synaptics touchpad tapping?
<sploh> anyone else encounters this problem?
<sploh> yup
<cycom> sploh: actually, I just tested it and yeah, same deal.
<sploh> kk
<cycom> huh. hadn't even noticed.  I mostly use the buttons, but I can see how that'd be annoying.
<cycom> I have SHMConfig enabled and gsynaptics doesn't work with it either.
<sploh> ic
<sploh> gtg for work,
<sploh> bye
<level1> hi, i have a broken intrepid alpha install from a few weeks ago and I want to see if upgrading or modifing it will get it usable.  The problem is that the intrepid partition is 64bit and I'm runnig 32bit hardy.  Is there a way to chroot into or run apt on this intrepid partition from a 32 bit system?
<level1> is there a way to run apt on a different system than the one I'm currently on?
<peanutb> level1: chrooting should work
<peanutb> but you might want to boot a 64bit live cd though
<peanutb> just to be safe
<level1> peanutb: as far as I know, you can't chroot from a 32 bit system to a 64 bit.  When i try it I get "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error"
<level1> I could do it if I had a 64 bit kernel but I don't
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> could someone help me debug what's wrong with .27 kernel as it doesn't get past usb devices and mount /
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2810924642/ :-<
<denga> i have tried to use my fritz isdn card with intrepid, but there are no driver in linux-restricted-modules. can you give me any hint?
<quentusrex_lapto> Does anyone know how to generate more entropy for gpg? I have a headless server that doesn't have enough..... :(
<quentusrex_lapto> I need to generate 285 more bytes, but I can't seem to gernate more than 50 before the kernel 'cleans up the entropy'
<SwedeMike> hm, so I just installed alpha4 and did apt-get dist-upgrade. system->administration menu doesn't have any "network settings", it only contains "network tools". Right now I have modified my /etc/network/interfaces file to have static IP, but dhclient is being run at startup which messes it up
<SwedeMike> as it'll change my IP after a while. I can of course kill it to work around the problem, but how do I solve it properly?
<LSD|Ninja> You can install the old network panel. I forget how though. No idea why it was dropped but Ubuntu's been doing that a bit lately
<quentusrex> How do I create a package if the only thing the package is suppose to do is copy a file to a specific folder? That's it. Just copy the file to the folder... No source code...
<Myrtti> say - what?
<Turski> damn, can't get nvidia driver to work
<Turski> X doesn't start with xorg.conf that has nvidia driver, but starts without xorg.conf
<denga> i have tried to use my fritz isdn card with intrepid, but there are no driver in linux-restricted-modules. can you give me any hint?
<Lunks> That was the fast X auto-recovery ever since. :D
<Lunks> fastest*
<Lunks> But I lost my touchpad, it's not synchronizing
<Lunks> [  179.749039] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.
<oliver_g1> hi
<oliver_g1> does anyone know why xserver-xorg-core now conflicts with xserver-xorg-input-2?
<oliver_g1> most drivers now seem to provide xserver-xorg-input-2.1, but why was that changed?
<ToHellWithGA> denga: can you build the module from svn?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm not familiar with fritz isdn
<ToHellWithGA> i'd think you could svn checkout a known stable revision and build it for your platform
<denga> ToHellWithGA: i don't try it yet
<denga> i thougth they are in the restricted-modules
<ToHellWithGA> right
<ToHellWithGA> they have to be built from something or come from some binary
<ToHellWithGA> if you can figure out where the restricted module came from you can likely roll your own
<Lunks> denga: What's the issue, if I may ask?
<denga> in hardy... there is a bug... i made my own package... i thought i can know use the original package... but now ist the driver is gone... when is implemented a later stage... its ok.. when not.. i will make my own
<denga> puhh
<denga> :-)
<denga> but i didnt found any information
<Lunks> denga: hmm how is this related to Intrepid?
<denga> i will use a fritz card with intrepid?
<denga> we build remix... für asterisk... now with hardy... but when intrepid released... we will use it, but isdn must work
<Lunks> denga: Are you trying to do whatever you are doing with Intrepid right now?
<denga> no
<denga> its the second day my raid work
<Lunks> denga: I don't get it why you're seeking support on #ubuntu+1, if you're not using Intrepid. :P
<denga> lol... now i have intrepit
<denga> d
<denga> and the first thing i try... was my isdn car
<denga> then i looked in the resticted modules source and saw... no fritz.. no nvidia... many changes
<denga> wenn the a driver out the in future, i don't need to build my own
<denga> sorry for my poor english
<Guest69702> Hello, i have an Asus (Z83Cseries) notebook, and it seems heating.... from january to today, the notebook performance shows signs that it has dropped. If i do acpi -V, thermal 1: 97 degrees C. Any idea how i can make it run better? On the early ages i used this notebook, it ran windows in VMware nicely... however if i open a vm, performance drops and starts to run lower.... also usually the performance drops, coincidently ive noticed the
<Pici> denga: Thats what an alpha version is all about, things don't work, thats normal.
<denga> thats right... thats the reason i try it now... bug reporting ;-)
<Q-FUNK> I just upgraded a development workstation to Intrepid and cannot seem to get any vcons anymore.  'ps' shows that I have getty running where it shuld, except that there's no login prompt.
<Q-FUNK> 'lsmod' shows that uvesafb is loaded.
<Q-FUNK> what could I possibly be missing?
<denga> i think its better i go and learn a bit more english ;-) thanks for help... next time with better english and better questions
<oliver_g1> denga: maybe you could ask in your local #ubuntu channel?
<oliver_g1> like #ubuntu-de
<denga> i used the forum an wait for an answer
<IdleOne> one good thing is that I can bootup 2.6.27-2-generic
<Lunks> denga: where r u from?
<Walzmyn> is this the right place for intrepid questions? i've been run all over freenode trying to find someone who won't gimme an off topic tiraid
<bazhang> depends
<bazhang> asking that way wont get much help anywhere
<Walzmyn> I've tried downloading it twice and both times it has failed to install in a virtualbox, i was just wondering if anybody else was having problems
<Walzmyn> well, if people would just say "there's a specific channel" that'd be nice, but I get yelled at for asking off topic quesitons when I'm asking about the blooming distro
<bazhang> the offtopic factoid includes info on this channel.
<bazhang> And I told you the channel as well.
<Walzmyn> yeah, that was round 2
<Walzmyn> the people in #kubuntu got really pissy
<Walzmyn> I don't understand what the big deal is, we're all family right?
<bazhang> intrepid is alpha 4; it may well not work how you want or expect at this point
<oliver_g1> Walzmyn: there's a problem with booting Intrepid in Virtualbox (see the Caveats section at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha4)
<Walzmyn> Anyway - ya think my problems are my download or VB?
<Walzmyn> oliver_g1, that took a min to come in. thanks for the link
<dbglt> what repo do I need to add to enable kde 4.1 (or higher) builds in interpid?
<oliver_g1> does anyone here get an error message from file-roller when opening a file on a remote directory?
<oliver_g1> like, on a Samba share or over sftp?
<Trewas> oliver_g1: I don't think file-roller uses gvfs (yet?) so that's as expected
<oliver_g1> Trewas: it works in Hardy :-)
<Trewas> hrm, maybe something else then :)
<oliver_g1> if you have an Intrepid system available right now and have network connection, could you try that?
<oliver_g1> just go to some remote directory in nautilus, and open a .tgz or .zip file there
<Trewas> sorry, I have intrepid on a laptop which is at work
<tgrundle1> oliver_g1, just tried your test on my intrepid box and got an error message: "Could not open <file> operation not supported"
<oliver_g1> yes
<oliver_g1> that's what I get as well
<oliver_g1> thanks for testing :-)
<tgrundle1> np
<oliver_g1> (I'll add a bug report, but ere it's forgotten: the Report a Problem link in file-roller seems broken as well; it only gives an error on stderr if used)
<trontonic> Anyone else have trouble with Intrepid and the latest libc update?
<oliver_g1> trontonic: what kind of trouble?
<oliver_g1> I have updated maybe 4 hours ago but don't see any problems...
<trontonic> oliver_g1: ldconfig segfaults when libc6 is being installed. I had to burn an intrepid-CD, boot from that one and copy over all files belonging to the libc6 package in order to be able to boot again
<oliver_g1> huh...
<oliver_g1> no, didn't have any problems like that
<trontonic> oliver_g1: I don't know enough about what happened to know which package I should report a bug for. If you can help me investigate the issue, it would be appreciated.
<oliver_g1> can you reproduce the problem?
<jrib> Threethan: you haven't said anything here
<trontonic> oliver_g1: Reproducing the problem involves leaving the system in a broken state. I don't really want to do that, if possible.
<oliver_g1> :-)
<trontonic> oliver_g1: All I did was upgrading libc6. Is there any log-files that might help?
<trontonic> *Are
<oliver_g1> not sure...
<oliver_g1> do you have anything in /var/crash/ ?
<Turl> Hello
<trontonic> oliver_g1: here's how it looks when I run "dpkg --configure -a" (which is not in the happy place right now): ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<trontonic> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<oliver_g1> nice
<Turl> I wonder if there is an easy way of cleaning my kernel lists that doesn't require me to search for them on apt* and uninstalling by hand?
<oliver_g1> trontonic: did you get some "crash dialog" on the screen?
<oliver_g1> or is there a file in /var/crash/?
<trontonic> oliver_g1: yes, /var/crash have 7 files with cryptic content
<oliver_g1> what file names?
<trontonic> oliver_g1: _sbin_ldconfig.real.0.crash              _usr_bin_miro.real.1000.crash
<trontonic> _usr_bin_blender-bin.1000.crash          _usr_bin_yelp.1000.crash
<trontonic> _usr_bin_deluge.1000.crash               _usr_sbin_atieventsd.0.crash
<trontonic> _usr_bin_gnome-power-manager.1000.crash
<trontonic> oliver_g1: I get several "crash dialogs" almost daily
<trontonic> oliver_g1: mostly connected to Gnome
<oliver_g1> and I suppose the ﻿_sbin_ldconfig.real.0.crash file has been created just now?
<trontonic> oliver_g1: no, it's from 2008-08-29 01:46
<Turl> anyone?
<trontonic> oliver_g1: (and I'm GMT+2 right now)
<oliver_g1> trontonic: ah yes, I think if there is already a file in /var/crash for an application, it won't create a second one
<oliver_g1> (probably so the disk is not filled with those crash logs :-)
<trontonic> oliver_g1: well, that's nice feature, I guess ;)
<oliver_g1> well you could start by searching at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ for crashes in ldconfig
<trontonic> oliver_g1: I assume that libc6 is the package to report a bug for, then, since ldconfig belongs to that one?
<oliver_g1> yes; run "dpkg-query -S ldconfig" to find the package where a file belongs to
<trontonic> oliver_g1: do you happen to know how to force "dpkg --configure -a" to be happy again?
<trontonic> oliver_g1: I can't upgrade any packages in the current state
<oliver_g1> no, not really :-/
<oliver_g1> (no idea, I mean)
<trontonic> oliver_g1: okay, thanks :)
<oliver_g1> well there are some --force- parameters for dpkg, that might help
<trontonic> oliver_g1: problem is, if I force it to install the latest libc6, that's when my system will break again :]
<oliver_g1> oh, also, you could try replacing the ldconfig application with a "dummy" one, so ldconfig isn't actually run
<trontonic> oliver_g1: I want to force it to pretend that a libc6 upgrade hasn't happened :)
<oliver_g1> oh...
<trontonic> oliver_g1: do you know if it's possible to install libc6 from svn or something?
<oliver_g1> maybe download the previous libc6 packages from somewhere (as .deb files) and install them?
<trontonic> hm, yes
<oliver_g1> anyway, better check for bug reports first; maybe someone else had the problem as well and has a solution
<trontonic> oliver_g1: Do you know how to get hold of the intrepid package for the previous release? I think getting hold of the hardy-package might be too big of a step backwards
<trontonic> oliver_g1: Okay, I'll check launchpad. Thanks.
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF: marco
<Turl> hi again
<Turl> is there any way to remove older kernels without manually uninstalling tons of packages?
<oliver_g1> Turl: I think there was some feature planned (or actually created) for removing those old kernels
<oliver_g1> you might better ask in #ubuntu , though (this channel here is for questions for the next version)
<Turl> yeah, but I'm using intrepid though
<oliver_g1> Turl: interestingly there are at least five blueprints for a "remove old kernels" feature :-)
<Turl> :o
<oliver_g1> and this one here is even set to High Priority and apparently targeted for Intrepid: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/cleanup-cruft
<LSD|Ninja> what about a "change default OS" feature?
<Turl> you can do it by hand :p
<LSD|Ninja> bugger that
<oliver_g1> what do you mean with "change default OS"?
<oliver_g1> you can run a default Ubuntu installation and select "use whole disk", and voila! there's your new default OS :-D
<LSD|Ninja> For instance, when you install Intrepid it adds itself to grub and makes itself the default. I want something more convenient than hacking the grub.conf file (which risks stepping on the toes of the automatic setup that seems to be in place) to change the default
<LSD|Ninja> I'm not averse to manual hacking I just don't believe it should be necessary at all in a distribution of this nature
<Turl> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Turl> or just use that program designed to edit that
<LSD|Ninja> Turl: learn to read please
<Turl> I don't remember its name now :S
<oliver_g1> grubconf?
<Turl> nope
<Turl> startupmanager I think it is
<oliver_g1> LSD|Ninja: might make sense to have some little GUI somwhere to switch between the two or three installed systems...
<oliver_g1> from usability point, it might be better to just remember the last choice ade in grub boot menu
<LSD|Ninja> oliver_g1: that would be kinda difficult I would think, easier just to give the user more control of menu.lst from the GUI. Something along the lines of what NT has, maybe
<oliver_g1> LSD|Ninja: no idea what NT has; but I doubt the "normal user" needs wants to rummage in the boot manager config
<Turl> use startupmanager and problem solver
<Turl> problem solved*
<LSD|Ninja> OK... so how does startup-manager gets its info on what operating systems are present? I'm not seeing any Intrepid yet there's an entry for Fedora that I removed from that box ages ago...
<quentusrex> Is there a way to run 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade' without having to type a password? so that a normal user can run the script that will run the upgrade?
<BUGabundo> quentusrex that would be a breach of security
<trontonic> quentusrex: yes, search for "sudo" and "visudo"
<quentusrex> BUGabundo, I want to be able to allow normal users to run apt-get upgrade
<quentusrex> so that normal users can keep the system up to date.
<BUGabundo> look at policykit
<bazhang> quentusrex, this is with ubuntu hardy or intrepid
<quentusrex> both
<trontonic> BUGabundo: it's not a breach of security to give permission to some users to run apt-get upgrade
<BUGabundo> humm it is
<BUGabundo> trontonic: they can break a system
<trontonic> BUGabundo: yes, but if you've given them permission, it's not a breach of security
<BUGabundo> other wise, why not just run it as ROOT
<quentusrex> BUGabundo, not when it's 100 workstations on my local lan, and the only repo they have is my local repo
<trontonic> exactly
<quentusrex> they can only install the software I've added to my repo
<BUGabundo> quentusrex that's easy...
<BUGabundo> use ssh keys
<BUGabundo> and a script on a central machine loging in
<BUGabundo> and running the command
<quentusrex> No. I want the users to be able to determine when to upgrade
<BUGabundo> or put it in cron and run it as root
<quentusrex> I don't want to accidentally upgrade while they are in the middle of work.
<BUGabundo> quentusrex why?
<BUGabundo> if there are security updates they should be applied
<quentusrex> I don't care if they break their local machines.
<trontonic> quentusrex: I would think adding them to the sudo-permissions should work nicely for you.
<quentusrex> is there a way to give a specific user the ability to run apt? like add them to a group? where they don't have to type a password when they run it.
<quentusrex> trontonic, I don't want them to have to type a password to confirm.
<trontonic> quentusrex: yes, search for sudo and visudo, for the third time :)
<trontonic> quentusrex: they don't have to
<quentusrex> they have to type their own password for sudo
<quentusrex> I don't want them to have to type anything
<trontonic> quentusrex: not if you configure it so that they don't have to
<quentusrex> oh???
<BUGabundo> and also look at policykit and System->Admin->Authorizations
<BUGabundo> quentusrex I guess you are looking for this
<BUGabundo> # Uncomment to allow members of group sudo to not need a password
<BUGabundo> %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<trontonic> BUGabundo: that's a bit excessive, and you know that :)
<BUGabundo> anybody here having screen refresh probs with 2.6.27 and nvidia 117?
<Volkodav> does nvidia work on 2.6.27-2 kernel ?
<BUGabundo> 117 does
<Volkodav> hmm
<crdlb> 177*
<BUGabundo> Volkodav: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/
<BUGabundo> NVIDIA and kernel 2.6.27:
<BUGabundo> Currently only driver 177.68 seems to work with 2.6.27. I have written a patch for driver 173 too, however I’m experiencing a rather nasty problem.
<crdlb> but if you don't have a geforce 6+ or an SSE-capaple cpu ...
<BUGabundo> so
<BUGabundo> is anybody here having screen refresh probs with 2.6.27 and nvidia 177?
<BUGabundo> I see leftovers of lots of artifacs on my screen
<BUGabundo> speaclly KDE apps, like kmail
<BUGabundo> but even console or pidgin are experiencing this
<LSD|Ninja> compiz?
<BUGabundo> maybe this http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118088
<BUGabundo> yes, I have compiz enabled, LSD|Ninja
<BUGabundo> I can turn it of and test
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<BUGabundo> compiz.real just crashed
<BUGabundo> even after I turned it off
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> apport is uploading now
<BUGabundo> 8.8MiBs of debug
<BUGabundo> xiii
<Awsoonn> just did a dist-upgrade to find ubuntu-desktop not installed
<Awsoonn> as was half of gnome, it seems to have somethign to do with a dependancy relating to scrollkeeper.
<Awsoonn> http://pastebin.com/d5f2ae9a5
<BUGabundo> shouldn't update-manager force ubuntu-desktop to be instaled before an upgrade?
<BUGabundo> Awsoonn: did you use apt-get distupgrade or updatemanager?
<Awsoonn> BUGabundo: first shot was the updatemanager
<Awsoonn> then, yea, accually I only use4d the updatemanager
<BUGabundo> Awsoonn: update-manager -d !?
<BUGabundo> if so, please file a bug ticket
<BUGabundo> what version were you using of Ubuntu?
<Awsoonn> I was on 8.04 going to 8.10 there were many errors
<Awsoonn> so I hope it was just a sid effect of one of those, I posted all teh standard logs an number of times allready
<sploh> yup, tap click on touchpad is not working on kernel 2.6.27
<Awsoonn> installing ubuntu-desktop seemd to fix a lot
<BUGabundo> yes you are right sploh.... addnt found that one yet
<BUGabundo> any lp id for it?
<sploh> i'm currently using light weight desktop enviroment (lxde)
<sploh> idk
<BUGabundo> Awsoonn: as I said, please file a bug against update-manager. it should have installed u-desktop before upgrade
<Awsoonn> 10-4
<BUGabundo> sorry?
<Awsoonn> next question is. how does the new xorg.conf-less thing work with duelhead?
<Awsoonn> because my second screen is very pretty, but not too usefll at the moment.
<Awsoonn> specificly, xorg is nto using the nvidia driver
<sploh> i'm not good in this linux thingy
<sploh> still learning
<Awsoonn> should it have been automagic?
<DanaG> Oh hey, anybody able to figure out what's going on from strace output?  When I boot the 2.6.27 kernel, gnome-session is severely broken -- it staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllls and takes a really ridiculously long time to log in -- and then some things, such as Nautilus or the panel, don't work.
<DanaG> I'll pastebin it.
<BUGabundo> Awsoonn: when I replaced my old laptop with and intel, for the new with nvidia, I was hoping to connect to externl LCDs and TVs without many troubles
<BUGabundo> that's not the case
<BUGabundo> very few times I was sucessuful in connecting to external LCD
<BUGabundo> DanaG: no slow down here!
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f5fe34e46
<DanaG> There are quite a lot of EAGAIN going on, over and over.
<BotLobsta> anyone know how i can determine what caused a kernel panic?
<BotLobsta> like is there a log file that is written out somewhere?
<BUGabundo> BotLobsta: logs ?!
<LSD|Ninja> It wasn't a bot, it was a BOT LOBSTER!
<BotLobsta> or a dump of any kind?
<trontonic> BotLobsta: look at one of the freshest files in /var/logs
<BotLobsta> i cant find anything in there that indicates a kernel panic
<BotLobsta> it happened overnight so i have no idea what could have caused it
<trontonic> BotLobsta: how about /var/crash ?
<BotLobsta> trontonic, nothing recent in there
<Volkodav> I did the upgrade and xserver won't start ?
<Volkodav> ?
<Volkodav> ?
<BotLobsta> Volkodav, are you using the nvidia driver?
<Oli``> Right Intrepid users if I decided to upgrade to II right now, what would break? I use (lots) gnome, nvidia drivers, compiz, gvfs, flash, Wine and virtualbox (sun version)
<Unksi> Oli``: virtualbox is broken until sun releases a version that works with .27
<Unksi> nvidia just got fixed
<Oli``> I'm already on the beta drivers so I've been through that circle of hell already =)
<Oli``> does the OSE version of VB work?
<Oli``> or are they all incompatible with .27?
<Unksi> probably not, as its about the kernel api as far as i know
<Oli``> fair enough - right that might be enough of a blocker on its own
<trontonic> BotLobsta: then I'm all out of ideas. If it's a hard hang without any logs, it might be caused by a part overheating.
<BotLobsta> trontonic, i found a few things saying there was a "soft lock" on one of my CPU's because it was stuck for a minute, but that happened half an hour before it panicked
<BotLobsta> and is there any way to reload an X module without restarting X?
<trontonic> BotLobsta: not that I know of, but I guess it's always a theoretical possibility, since it's all about flipping bits of memory...
<quentusrex_lapto> Why does ubuntu keep asking my user for the sudo password?
<quentusrex_lapto> I'm trying to enable users to be able to sudo without retyping their password....
<quentusrex_lapto> # User privilege specification
<quentusrex_lapto> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<quentusrex_lapto> cxs ALL=(ALL) ALL
<quentusrex_lapto> cxs ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<quentusrex_lapto> why does it still ask for a password?
<Awsoonn> the discription for nvidia-glx-177, 173, 96 all have the same discription with the same list of suported hardware. Isn't this wrong?
<Unksi> Awsoonn: sounds like it is, especially considering 177 and 96
<cypherdelic> My dvb stick doesnt work nomore with 2.6.27
<cypherdelic> its msi digivox mini II V3.0
<cypherdelic> i followed the instruction of http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/MSI_DigiVox_mini_II_V3.0
<cypherdelic> but i get an error during the "make" of my driver, please help heres the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/41935/
<cypherdelic> /home/cypher/af9015/v4l/cxusb.c: In function 'bluebird_patch_dvico_firmware_download':
<cypherdelic> /home/cypher/af9015/v4l/cxusb.c:704: error: assignment of read-only location '*(fw->data + ((long unsigned int)(long unsigned int)idoff + 2u))'
<cypherdelic> /home/cypher/af9015/v4l/cxusb.c:706: error: assignment of read-only location '*(fw->data + ((long unsigned int)(long unsigned int)idoff + 3u))'
<Turski> how do i edit samba settings graphically in intrepid?
<Turski> in kde control center everything is just greyed and tehres no administrator button like in kde3
<JontheEchidna> kdesudo systemsettings
<Turski> ok
<cypherdelic> i guess its about the new usb driver in 2.6.27, any ideas how to fix hat manually?
<DanaG> Oh heyas, I figured out what the PROBLEM is (that's breaking gnome-session).... but not what the SOLUTION is.
<DanaG> It seems gnome-session isn't starting a dbus session.
<sploh> hi
<sploh> i found the tap click fix
<sploh> https://launchpad.net/~knorr/+archive
<Myrtti> sploh: oooh
<nesw> the ibex kernel has paniced under virtualbox for me since 8/25. known issue?
<TheInfinity> yes
<TheInfinity> some ppl wrote that it wont run at all in any vm manager
<TheInfinity> and this is wrong ;)
<TheInfinity> but there are some probs with vms, yes
<nesw> okay nice to know it's not just me. i just run older kernels for now
<oliver_g1> nesw: see the Caveats sections at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha4
<nesw> ah. that'll come in handy. thanks
<Nash> alguien a insalado intrepid ibex
<Myrtti> so, lets say I reconfigured my keyboard with sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Myrtti> and broke my synaptics in the process...
<Myrtti> any ideas how to fix that?
<Nash> someone install intrepid ibex
<Turl> Nash, si
<TheInfinity> your in intrepid channel ... :p
<dmoerner> Myrtti, you could try reseting it with dpkg-reconfigure -phigh console-setup and then rebooting
<DanaG> Aah, I fixed my gnome session.
<Myrtti> oh, and my earlier problems were fixed with disabling usplash and removing the restricted kernel modules.
<Myrtti> (the one with .27 kernel not booting)
<DanaG> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-gtk-gnome@lists.debian.org/msg13142.html
<DanaG> Disabling the dbus-launch thingy fixed it.
<AirBender> Hello guys, is there an official bug regarding nvidia drivers since the last update?
<AirBender> I have version 177 and an 8600GT and just can't go into graphics mode with this driver
<Volkodav> xorg-server does not start after upgrade ?
<dmoerner> AirBender, does the kernel module build cleanly?
<AirBender> I think so
<Volkodav> on 2.27.2 kernel
<Volkodav> AirBender:  same here
<AirBender> yeap that's my kernel version
<Volkodav> I have 8400 GS
<Volkodav> my xserver won't start at all
<Volkodav> will try to configure manually
<AirBender> i'm not sure if it's the kernel upgrade, or the last xorg patch, something for synaptics input
<TheInfinity> nvidia driver break? :)
<AirBender> yesp
<TheInfinity> yea *g*
<AirBender> was working really good until some hours ago
<TheInfinity> lets see what breaks here in my vm ...
<SwedeMike> I did an install 10 hours ago and by then with completely upgraded, 2.6.27 kernel and 177 nvidia driver works with my 7600GT
<SwedeMike> havent rebooted with the new synaptics package that just came out, though
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> well, I've upgraded last night, but I have rebooted just some hours ago
<AirBender> so far, regardless of this issue, I like intrepid very much
<AirBender> new pidgin is great
<AirBender> npviewer is with problems also
<AirBender> flash sections are grey, and firefox creates new windows for any flash area in the webpage, so weird
<AirBender> when you close any of theese windows, firefox crashes
<DanaG> Flash is a royal pain.
<AirBender> indeed
<Myrtti> that dpkg-reconfigure console-tools did nothing :-<
<Myrtti> still without touchpad
<AirBender> Synaptics input system = touchpad ???
<AirBender> (i'm asking)
<dmoerner> AirBender, yes
<AirBender> ok
<dmoerner> Myrtti, its console-setup i think
<AirBender> because there is an update for xorg and synaptics
<Myrtti> yeah, that
<DanaG> xorg.conf for synaptics has been replaced with a HAL fdi file.
<Myrtti> yup yup
<DanaG> I modified mine (or rather, a copy in /etc/hal/fdi/policy): http://pastebin.com/f3da0f714
<bsnider> is the synaptics driver what's  used ont eh crackbooks?
<Myrtti> DanaG: intresting
<Myrtti> DanaG: I've got *nothing* like that in mine
<Myrtti> http://pastebin.com/m28cf80f9
<DanaG> I made my MaxTapMove very narrow, to make it picky about what it considers a 'tap'.
<Myrtti> DanaG: did those modifications become available on relogin, or did you reboot?
<DanaG> Actually, all I needed was this:
<DanaG> sudo modprobe -r psmouse && sudo modprobe psmouse
<DanaG> Reloads touchpad driver.
<DanaG> or rather, mouse port driver.
<Myrtti> hm
 * Myrtti considers reinstalling
<maccam-sager> what kernel is 8.10 using?
<maccam-sager> or rather, is it going to be using
<dmoerner> maccam-sager, 2.6.27
<maccam-sager> yay
<maccam-sager> i hear there's intel 5300 wifi support in there
<dmoerner> maccam-sager, that is correct, more or less.  http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/960936
<maccam-sager> hey one of the guys in the thread has a similar laptop to mine haha
<maccam-sager> dmoerner: so i'm guessing because of architectural changes in 2.6.27 there's no way i can compile that driver for ubuntu 8.04?
<dmoerner> maccam-sager, you can use that kernel in 8.04
<maccam-sager> oh really....
<rendero> hi, anyone can boot 2.6.27-2 ?
<maccam-sager> hmmm now to see if there's an official nvidia driver supporting the 9800M GT in linux...
<void^> rendero: yes
<rendero> ok, thanks
<AirBender> rendero, probably a problem with nvidia driver
<void^> (though i do have a little issue with lrm-manager --quick hanging)
<maccam-sager> hey he has exactly the same laptop actually lol
<hardy> Hi, my new laptop contains a Radeon HD 34xx Series card and I am not sure whether I should install xorg-driver-fglrx manually. isn't it open-source yet?
<crdlb> hardy: you'll definitely still need fglrx for 3d acceleration
<rendero> AirBender, i have this problem with the same mother as reported and almost the same cpu , mine is 4800+ dual core amd . https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/262742
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262742 in linux "linux 64 bit kernel 2.6.27-2 boot freeze on asus m3a motherboard (intrepid)" [Undecided,New]
<dmoerner> hardy, no open source 3d support for r600 cards
<hardy> crdlb, dmoerner: what about the news that amd opened ati driver? just 2d?
<rendero> but my kernel is generic, not 64
<crdlb> hardy: fglrx is still proprietary
<crdlb> it probably always will be
<dmoerner> hardy, they have experimental 3d support for r500. just because they opened the docs doesn't mean drivers appear overnight
<crdlb> what they're doing is opening the card specifications so that an open source driver can be developed
<crdlb> and I don't think r600 3d docs are out yet; they're still working on those
<hardy> crdlb: ok then should I install xserver-xorg-video-radeon  or xorg-driver-fglrx
<dmoerner> in any case fglrx doesn't work in intrepid right now and won't work for a month
<crdlb> -fglrx
<crdlb> heh
<crdlb> dmoerner: kernel issues like nvidia?
<hardy> dmoerner: really?! bad luck
<dmoerner> crdlb, no xorg issues. no support for 7.4 because of an ABI change
<AirBender> rendero: I have also generic kernel, and an M2N32-SLI Asus MotherBoard, with nvidia, and after changing the driver to vesa, I'm on gnome. But haven read the link you gave me
<dmoerner> catalyst 8.8 was just released but they pushed back 7.4 support until the next one
<crdlb> dmoerner: oh right, I knew that :/
<rendero> AirBender, ok, so, i will wait, and back to the previous kernel, until the bug will be fixed, it is not good for me trying vesa. i have an 8600 nvidia
<hardy> dmoerner: so if I installed the -fglrx driver in intrepid, would it do any harm?
<dmoerner> hardy, it would do nothing, so i guess you could say that installing broken software won't do harm
<hardy> dmoerner: I just want to make sure my system would update it automatically when a new fixed version comes out
<hardy> dmoerner: if it's not installed may be I won't notice it
<hardy> dmoerner: and what's this radeonhd.org is? I thought it's ati hiring novel to work in the open-source driver
<dmoerner> hardy, yes
<hardy> dmoerner: so instead of paying novel to do it, why don't they just released their closed driver?!
<crdlb> we don't want fglrx's code :>
<dmoerner> hardy, ati's stated position is that they will maintain fglrx as an industry-level solution with support for stable distributions
<dmoerner> radeonhd will be the cutting edge
<dmoerner> it will take a while if ever for that to actually be the case
<crdlb> and they probably couldn't release it anyway due to copyright on all the bits
<hardy> dmoerner: so you think they really care to have open-source drivers but they cannot reveal the fglrx code for legal reasons?
<dmoerner> hardy, i don't know about their intentions but they can't release parts of fglrx for legal reasons yes
<hardy> dmoerner: thanks a lot for your help
<crdlb> also, they are employing at least one radeon driver developer
<hardy> Any one faced a problem after latest updated with kubuntu that cannot log in?
<JontheEchidna> I've heard that the kernel can cause issues with that
<JontheEchidna> *the .27 kernel
<hardy> crdlb: sorry but is the problem with ubuntu packaging or even if I installed from ati site, would I still not be able to install?
<Myrtti> aaaand now the touchpad works again
<crdlb> hardy: still wouldn't work
<crdlb> they need to rebuild it against the new X ABI
<hardy> crdlb: can you point me to a bug to follow?
<crdlb> hardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/247376 maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247376 in ubuntu-release-notes "undefined symbols when trying to load fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hardy> crdlb: thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> If I see "Intel" in  asoundconf list and that is the card I want to be the default the correct command to run is "asoundconf set-default-card Intel" correct? ( I am asking because asoundconf crashes when I run this and I want to rule out PEBKAC before submitting a bug report )
<AirBender> version 173 of nvidia driver works with 2.6.27-2 kernel
<void^> so does 177.70 (with some hacks maybe)
<AirBender> may be
#ubuntu+1 2008-08-31
<Volkodav> so what's up with nvidia and 2.27.2 kernel ?
<Awsoonn> question: i upgraded with upgrade manager and got all kinds of issues, I've reported the biggest ones and such, is there any value to reporting bugs on my system from here on out?
<Awsoonn> I'm worried that future bugs I encounter will simple be the result of my fixing other bugs or something of the like, and think that now that the biggest bugs have been reported already
<Awsoonn> What does #+1 think, should I reinstall now, or keep reporting my barage of issues on this machine?
<Awsoonn> this system was installed wiht 6.10 and upgraded version to version fyi
<Jordan_U> Awsoonn: Directly from 6.10 to 7.10 ?
<Awsoonn> no no, version to version
<Jordan_U> Awsoonn: Nvm, now I see after re-reading
<UnNaturalHigh> I was curious if anyone here could explain to me the usefulness of powernowd when laptop-mode is capable of adjusting the governor?
<JediMaster> hm weird, had to ghost someone for using my nick heh
<JediMaster> anyhow, I've just updated a whole bunch of packages (179 after not doing it for 2 days on intrepid) and I no longer seem to be running the nvidia binary drivers
<JediMaster> in fact X was unusable and I had to dpkg-reconfigure it
<JediMaster> now the "Hardware Drivers" app no longer shows the nivida driver as being in use or even available
<JediMaster> any ideas how I get it installed again?
<void^> nvidia-glx-177 is installed, on 2.6.27-2, and the module is missing?
<crdlb> JediMaster: make sure linux-generic is installed
<JediMaster> nvidia-glx-new seems to have vanished, but I've got nvidia-glx-177 installed now
<JediMaster> and have rebooted since then, but it still doesn't show up in the hardware drivers
<crdlb> yeah, there are _four_ different nvidia drivers now, so -glx-legacy, -glx, and -glx-new isn't really viable
 * crdlb imagines nvidia-glx-newer
<void^> -not-so-new, -kinda-new :)
<void^> well, for some reason it didn't recompile the module for me after updating the kernel. so i had to do that with dkms manually. might be the same for you.
<JediMaster> what's the kernel module called?
<void^> nvidia
<JediMaster> hmmm modprobe nvidia doesn't work
<void^> what about modinfo nvidia?
<JediMaster> can't find the module either
<void^> don't have it then
<JediMaster> nvidia-glx-177 is installed though
<void^> yeah, so see if you can get the module with dkms.
<JediMaster> hmm  never used dkms before, but dkms status show nvidia 177.70 installed but for 2.6.26-5
<JediMaster> and I have 2.6.27-2-generic installed
<void^> something along the lines of dkms build -m nvidia -v 177.70 && dkms install -m nvidia -v 177.70
<JediMaster> how about envy, worth trying?
<void^> no idea
<JediMaster> ok that's now installed thanks, but the hardware driver app still doesn't pick it up
<JediMaster> what's the easiest way with xorg now to change the driver now it has all this auto-detection in?
<crdlb> you still have to explicitly specify the nvidia driver in the xorg.conf
<void^> run depmod, and restart X
<JediMaster> what's the module, "glx"?
<JediMaster> duh, that's the module not the driver
<JediMaster> nm =)
<JediMaster> arghh 640x480 on a 37" TFT TV lol
<Volkodav> 32 " here same shit
<Volkodav> will try dkms thing maybe it will help
<JediMaster> hmm monitor line is a plug and play 640x480 screen =/
<void^> probably restart gdm, it might be restarting X using the failsafe config
<JediMaster> what's the app to select the screen?
<JediMaster> can't be bothered to write the config by hand
<JediMaster> ahh displayconfig-gtk, that's the one
<JediMaster> why when you select LCD Paenl 1360x768 it only gives you the option of up to 1280x768, that's stupid
<e\ectro_> I keep receiving an X error that "Maximum number of clients reached" and it wont open anymore x11 apps.  xlib issue?
<JediMaster> bah, had to do it by hand and add the modeline for 1360x768, all good now
<Volkodav> hmm dlms build helped actually
<Volkodav> but fonts are all tiny though
<Volkodav> how do I get out of metacity theme manager ?
<Turl> run another window manager
<Turl> eg emerald --replace
<Volkodav> I am in xfce
<Volkodav> try gnome maybe ?
<dbglt> hi folks, I've just updated to the newest kernel in intrepid. IT seems to add Xen support (which breaks my nvidia-proprietary driver) by default
<dbglt> is there any way I can disable Xen w/o having to download and recompile my own kernel?
<void^> the packaged nvidia driver seems to have some workarounds.
<dbglt> void^: on dialup at the moment, to get that installed it is an extra 70mb :\
<dbglt> I already have binary from nvidia.com
<void^> not sure how to make that one work, disabling the checks isn't enough.. probably need to apply a patch
<dbglt> mmm frustrating. Any way (using the open source nv driver) to get it to output to an external screen, then?
<dbglt> don't really need 3d support right away
<Volkodav> is there 9.52 64 bit opera out yet ?
<bsnider> yes
<bsnider> opera doesn't work so well on linux though
<Volkodav> well I just installed it - give it a spin see how it behaves
<Lhademmor> Okay... I have no idea what happened on my intrepid.. It updated to the 2.6.27-2 kernel, and when I rebooted, it would only run in low graphics mode...
<Lhademmor> It won't recognize my graphics card anymore
<bsnider> maybe because your xorg has a driver in it that doesn't exist anymore
<bsnider> what driver were you using before?
<dbglt> Hi I am  running intrepid (I now found out heh) and my sound has stopped working. Not even alsamixer will work. Anyone know how to fix this?
<`Matir> what happens with alsamixer?
<Volkodav> how come the xkb layouts do not work anymore ?
<Nimmers> Hi All... I just upgraded my eeePC from 8.04 to 8.10 but now it freezes when it reaches the username and password screen.  Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<`Matir> Nimmers, can you type anything in, or does it immediately freeze?
<Nimmers> it immediately freezes, but I can hit ctrl alt F1 to go into the command prompt
<ToHellWithGA> i cannot use intrepid's build-essential or libtool/automake to build things from source
<Nimmers> the text input cursor is flashing but you can't use the keyboard or mouse
<ToHellWithGA> i reckon i'm doing something terribly wrong
<ToHellWithGA> RAOF knows it too
<emet> !info google-gadgets
<ubottu> Package google-gadgets does not exist in intrepid
<ToHellWithGA> !info kcontrol
<ubottu> Package kcontrol does not exist in intrepid
<ToHellWithGA> that's been another concern of mine
<ToHellWithGA> is there a way to tweak kde settings in intrepid?
<ToHellWithGA> i generally install k3b and kcontrol so i can (1) burn CDs and (2) turn off all of the kde-based bells and whistles
<Nimmers> hi, i want to know how to get into a fail-safe X session
<Nimmers> its all input is freezing on logon so i'm assuming it might have something to do with gdm or X
<Nimmers> but i can pull up the terminal with ctrl+alt+F1
<ToHellWithGA> have you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"?
<ToHellWithGA> that will reset all of the xorg configuration in case it's tweaked badly
<Nimmers> alright thanks, gonna give it a try now
<Nimmers> alrighty, i tried that command, it reset the x settings but i'm still having the same problem
<Nimmers> thanks for your help.  i'm gonna assume it can't be done and am gonna revert back to 8.04.  Cheers anyway lads!
<dmoerner> Nimmers, what is your hardware?
<ooget> can't boot into my laptop after last kernel update.  i know, this happens with alpha software.  i'm just not sure what to do at this point, if i reinstall, i'd like to be able to shutdown the systerm
<Matir`> Anyone had trouble with apparent lockups when leaving their computer idle for a while?
<mohkohn> does the eeepc work in intrepid?
<Jordan_U> I think I might be getting only 16 bit color, is there an easy way to test if I am or not?
<dmoerner> Jordan_U, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i depth
<Jordan_U> That says full 24
<Jordan_U> dmoerner: Do you see significant banding in the default desktop background?
<dmoerner> Jordan_U, I see no problems but i use the elephant skin background on my intrepid installs
<Jordan_U> dmoerner: Can you look at the heron image?
<dmoerner> Jordan_U, i am not in front of that machine right now, only have ssh access
<Jordan_U> dmoerner: Do you faintly visible bands on the gradient of http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ ?
<dmoerner> no
<Jordan_U> I do, and I see bad banding in the compiz gradient for desktop wall and other areas
<Jordan_U> dmoerner: Let me link to screenshot of some really obvious banding ( I am not sure if the problem will show up in a screenshot though )
<Jordan_U> dmoerner: http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/bad_banding
<dmoerner> Jordan_U, I don't see anything in that photo. sorry
<Jordan_U> dmoerner: That's what I suspected, it's just a problem when displayed to the screen, you would have no problem seeing it otherwise
<BonezAU> Does anyone know what is wrong with cdimage.ubuntu.com? I was half way through downloading intrepid and it stopped, now the site appears to be down?
<BonezAU> Are there any mirrors for the daily build of intrepid or do I have to d/l it from cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<bazhang> BonezAU, that site has been down for some hours now
<BonezAU> bazhang yes I know, it has just come back online
<BonezAU> but it is very slow (i'm in Australia)
<bazhang> hmm still wont load here
<BonezAU> I was using downthemall (firefox plugin) to download the daily build, I got to 98% completion and they replaced it with a new build so I had to start all over again!!
<bazhang> wow thats bad
<BonezAU> yeah, i'm only on a 1mbit connection as well :P
<BonezAU> to it was a good waste of 600mb and 2 hours
<bazhang> ouch
<bazhang> capped?
<BonezAU> almost all broadband connections in australia have a monthly quota
<BonezAU> my limit is 20gb per month @ 1mbps and I pay about $50 a month for it
<bazhang> seem to remember there was an au mirror for which that cap did not apply
<BonezAU> after you reach your quota they shape your connection to 64/64
<BonezAU> yep there are about 5 or so mirrors in my city which do not count towards my quota
<BonezAU> but they don't have any intrepid stuff, only stable releases
<bazhang> oh no
<BonezAU> i've got about 4gb of my quota left and it resets tomorrow so it's not such a big deal, it just takes a long time
<bazhang> best to use it up fast then :)
<BonezAU> yep may as well make the most of it :)
<Sbucatino> updating to intrepid ?
<Sbucatino> i have seen how to gutsy to hardy but well no work
<Sbucatino> ideas link?
<ikonia> Sbucatino: what's the problem ?
<Sbucatino> ikonia: my proble is this i have downloaded the cd , i have adde cd to my repo , after i have followed the how to for updating but i am still on kubuntu 8.04
<Sbucatino> *problem *added
<Sbucatino> how to = the same of gutsy to hardy?
<ikonia> sukke: your on an LTS release so you need to update to an none LTS release
<ikonia> did you set update-manager to pick the next release rather than lts releases only
<Sbucatino> i think you have ubuntu then ikonia
<ikonia> yes I have ubuntu
<Sbucatino> i have not update-manager
<Sbucatino> kubuntu != ubuntu
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> sorry, I missed you said kubuntu
<Sbucatino> well in virtual box...then
<Sbucatino> i can't install kubuntu 8.10 cuz that silly bug with virtual box anyway i know with a different kernel i can use it
<ikonia> I'm not great with the kde package managers, so I'm not %100 the best guy to ask, but I'd assume the same is true in that LTS and non-LTS releases will be tagged different
<Sbucatino> so i have to upgrade kubuntu 8.04------> 8.10
<Sbucatino> :S i have the cd rom and still i can't install it
<Sbucatino> ikonia: well xD update-manager doesn't exist
<Sbucatino> just tried with alt f2
<ikonia> Sbucatino: no, it wont on kde
<Sbucatino> have you the link for upgrading ?
<Sbucatino> cuz i can 't findo out anymore :S
<ikonia> Sbucatino: what link ?
<Sbucatino> guty->hardy
<Sbucatino> or hardy --> intrepid
<Sbucatino> if exist
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sbucatino> mm should i modify maybe source.list?
<stdin> Sbucatino: try "kdesu adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<stdin> actually "kdesu -- adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<Sbucatino> stdin:  hahah fantastic kdesu adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<Sbucatino> it doesn't work
<Sbucatino> instead with sudo works
<Sbucatino> :S
<Sbucatino> ok 1 hour of my life wasted for this damned kommander qt4
<stdin> Sbucatino: don't use it with sudo, use the 2nd command I gave
<Sbucatino> i know i know the isse
<Sbucatino> ah
<Sbucatino> stdin: no it's doesnt work
<stdin> what doesn't?
<Sbucatino> the first , the second you have written
<stdin> "kdesu -- adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" brings up Adept with a "Version Upgrade" button
<Sbucatino> i know with sudo i have seen
<stdin> just copy/paste the line
<Sbucatino> but with kdesudo it's doesn't worki
<stdin> it does, I just did it ;)
<Sbucatino> o -.-'' i was on virtual box and i have written wrong wt*
<Sbucatino> stdin: mm ok made but when i click finish ?? i should do something?
<Sbucatino> omg was so easy in other versions
<stdin> it should, I haven't gotten around to upgrading with it yet
<Sbucatino> all this silly things becasue i have to develop a application in qt4
<Sbucatino> -.-''
<Sbucatino> i love kde3 sigh
<stdin> you don't need kde4 to use Qt4 apps
<Sbucatino> really i have to install kommande-kde4
<stdin> and you need intrepid for that, why?
<Sbucatino> so just because i have tried to install kommander-kde4 on 8.04 = fucked distro
<Sbucatino> xD
<stdin> why did it fail?
<Sbucatino> i think it need of libc6 hehe
<Sbucatino> needs
<stdin> libc6 is always installed, everything needs it
<stdin> it's the standard C library
<Sbucatino> yes but... the new
<Sbucatino> i think
<stdin> well, I just installed kommander-kde4 here on 8.04
<Sbucatino> o shit
<stdin> can you try to not swear here :)
<Sbucatino> mm maybe i have made some mistake here on virtual box
<Sbucatino> well on my repository there is not kommander-kde4
<Sbucatino> on 8.04
<stdin> do you have the kde4 PPA?
<Sbucatino> no i have kde3 of course
<stdin> you'll want the PPA to get a decent KDE4 version
<Sbucatino> anyway on virtual box i have kde4
<stdin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<Sbucatino> yeah on virtual box i have that
<Sbucatino> mm
<Sbucatino> or not just checkin now
<Sbucatino> :( well i am hating kde4
<Sbucatino> why now if i write kdesudo konqueror it doesn't work
<stdin> because sudo (and so kdesudo) in hardy will only search /sbin, /bin, /usr/sbin and /usr/bin for applications
<Sbucatino> ok anyway i have got it
<Sbucatino> stdin: you saved my life
<Sbucatino> xD
<Sbucatino> stdin: should i ask you if you know qdbus application ?
<Sbucatino> i was using kdcop on kde3
<stdin> yeah, I've used qdbus quite a bit
<stdin> qdbus is like dcop, and qdbusviewer is like kdcop
<Sbucatino> o yea that was the name
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> why is aptitude missing in intrepid? :o
<dbglt> since updating, my sound is screwed
<dbglt> any idea on how to fix? :\
<dbglt> can't even open alsamixer
<BonezAU___> grr what is wrong with cdimage.ubuntu.com :(
<jpds> BonezAU___: Looks okay to me.
<BonezAU___> The connection was refused when attempting to contact cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<BonezAU___> it's been up and down like a yoyo for about the past 4 hours
<BonezAU___> it comes and goes
<dbglt> any else having any problems with sound? :\
<jpds> BonezAU___: It is a server on limited resources.
<BonezAU___> i am trying to download a daily build of intrepid and I have paused and resumed it about 12 times in the past 2 hours and it's only up to 59% :(
<jpds> BonezAU___: I downloaded that fine yesterday.
<BonezAU___> yeah, I was downloading the daily build ISO this afternoon and it got to 98% and then they removed it and replaced it with today's daily build
<BonezAU___> LOL
<BonezAU___> waste of time that was... so I started to download it again
<BonezAU___> but the server keeps going down
<BonezAU___> i'm only on a 1mbps connection too so it takes about 1.5 hours to download
<Sbucatino> ok anyway
<dawynn> Having trouble with the nvidia proprietary driver.  Currently using nv (I believe), but I don't see my driver noted in xorg.conf.  What is the proper "Ubuntu" way to switch drivers (say to nouveau)?
<dawynn> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" no longer asks anything about the video driver.  So, what is the proper tool to change the video driver?
<TheInfinity> dawynn: nv is used by default
<TheInfinity> if its not noted its nv
<TheInfinity> and you should use restriced driver manager to change this
<dawynn> Except the nvidia drivers are not working.  At least not for me.
<TheInfinity> afaik there are some bugs with nvidia atm
<TheInfinity> -> jsut wait for the fix. its alpha software :)
<TheInfinity> bug is already reported
<dawynn> Not trying to change to restricted nvidia driver.  Trying to change to nouveau.  But somewhere around Gutsy / Hardy, they split out what used to be in the xserver-org reconfigure script.
<dawynn> I'd just like to know where everything went, and what we're supposed to use now.
<dawynn> Now the xerver-xorg reconfigure script deals with keyboards and mice specifically.  No monitors, no video drivers.
<TheInfinity> its new xorg
<TheInfinity> since xorg 7.3 it autodetects most things
<TheInfinity> it still reads xorg.conf, but you have to write xorg.conf options for your own, per default most things work with autodetect and without xorg.conf
<dawynn> OK... But what if we would like to change something that isn't getting set up in the xorg.conf file anymore?  Where did it go?  What now tells my system to even use nv (or vesa, or whatever its using) since this is not in xorg.conf?
<TheInfinity> xorg.conf is just there for forcing xorg to do something
<TheInfinity> xorg works xompletely without it
<TheInfinity> *completely
<dawynn> OK.  When I try the nvidia driver in xorg.conf, there's a window that pops up when X starts saying that it can't handle the driver, and is going to low-res mode.  At that point, it let me go to *something* that would allow me to pick monitors and hardware drivers.  What is that something?
<TheInfinity> option 1) your xorg.conf is wrong, option 2) if you use intrepid: nvidia drivers are broken
<SwedeMike> dawynn: one kludge to get to that low-res mode is to remove xorg.conf and then start gdm and as soon as the x-server starts, just kill it with cltr-alt-backspace three times
<SwedeMike> actually, intrepid nvidia 177 drivers work just fine for me, I re-installed yesterday. Single screen, 1920x1200, 7600GT
<TheInfinity> SwedeMike: ah fixed already? huh.
<SwedeMike> I don't know, this is the first time I run intrepid
<TheInfinity> it was broken yesterday
<TheInfinity> seems to be a fast bugfix ;)
<SwedeMike> oki, I installed intrepid and fixed the graphics yesterday afternoon european time
 * TheInfinity just has vm installations, so ... no chance to test it for myself
<SwedeMike> otoh I can't boot 2.6.26 or 2.6.27 with either 8500GT or 6200LE, but the 7600GT works fine. The kernel will go into immediate spurious interrupt vector 9c (I sent an email to lkml regarding this a few hours ago)
<SwedeMike> I also have ipv6 trouble with 2.6.27, just filed a bug regarding that as well
<ToHellWithGA> SwedeMike: you have a lot of video cards
<ToHellWithGA> in case you didn't know that already :-P
<ToHellWithGA> is there someone here who could help me with trouble building and installing software using intrepid's build-essential, automake, libtool packages?
<ToHellWithGA> i reinstalled alpha 4 and brought it up to current in case that was causing my problems
<SwedeMike> ToHellWithGA: yeah, I actually purchased that 8500GT friday to test with, but it's going back monday because most of the times the computer wont even POST with it, (it gets stuck in the initial gfx card bios display)
<ToHellWithGA> oh boo that
<ToHellWithGA> no onboard video?
<ToHellWithGA> back in the day when i used video cards rather than just onboard video i still used boards with onboard video
<SwedeMike> yes, but that doesn't work in any version either (via)
<ToHellWithGA> helped me troubleshoot the second card
<ToHellWithGA> s/second/pci/
<ToHellWithGA> that's a bummer, man
<ToHellWithGA> i've turned 100% intel
<ToHellWithGA> i feel like i'm helping the 800 pound gorilla hold all the little chip manufacturers down, but boy howdy is it easy when all of my video/network hardware has linux support from the get-go
<SwedeMike> yeah, so I have the interesting dilemma where the 7600GT won't display properly, the 6200LE won't boot with 2.6.26 or later, and neither will the 8500GT; and the onboard via gfx will lock up around 5-10 seconds into the installation X session. So.. I had to endure the 7600GT mangled display and make it thru the installation anyway
<SwedeMike> installation for alpha4
<ToHellWithGA> can you update the firmware on the cards?
<SwedeMike> hm, yes, I guess I could try that, didn't consider it. I'll try the 8500GT in my other computer as well before returning it
<ToHellWithGA> i remember way back in the day updating my Diamond Viper V330 card and my Powercolor Kyro II helped a ton with glitchy behaviors
<ToHellWithGA> those are the two most recent non-intel/non-integrated video chips i've used
<ToHellWithGA> i plugged the V330 in for giggles and poops the other day
<ToHellWithGA> took 35 seconds to do a compiz "burn" minimize effect
<ForgeAus> uh is there going to be a kde3 intrepid?
<ForgeAus> (ah kubuntu I mean)
<JontheEchidna> ForgeAus: nope
<ForgeAus> ouch :(
<ForgeAus> kde4 < kde3 sofar...
<ForgeAus> I mean not that kde4 isn't good, its just not there yet, and I'd still rather keep my default desktop at kde3...
<JontheEchidna> do you still need help getting KDE 3.5.10 in Hardy?
<ForgeAus> I havn't tried, afaik its in backports for hardy
<ForgeAus> but thats not the issue
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it is
<ForgeAus> its the upgrade to intrepid destroying my beloved kde3 :(
<ForgeAus> can't you have a .kde3 (so .kde is free for kde4?)
<ForgeAus> since .kde is going to be replaced...
<ForgeAus> its not that I"m worried about change, its just that I'm not ready for it, although until I am I'm happy to run both...
<ForgeAus> (or at the very LEAST have a choice)
<ForgeAus> (I mean like now there is one, .kde for kde3 and .kde4 for kde4)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we also had to patch all of the kde4 packages to use .kde4
<JontheEchidna> and give them -kde4 endings
<JontheEchidna> which made sudo not work with them
<JontheEchidna> since we had to install them in a non-standard location too
<ForgeAus> what I mean is I'm not saying KDE4 is bad or anything just that kde3 is better still, so I odn't see why I should be forced to go KDE4...
<JontheEchidna> well, you aren't forced to upgrade to Intrepid :P
<ForgeAus> hmmm... true... but couldn't you at least wait until KDE4 was up to KDE3 standards before changing the default?
<ForgeAus> not that I don't like KDE4 I just don't want it as my default desktop yet...
<ForgeAus> right now I have both installed (well not on this PC still upgrading from feisty here but thats another tsory, will have both soon anyway)...
<ForgeAus> but I mostly use KDE3
<ForgeAus> actually I'm suprised it's just sudo that didn't work lol
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-devel felt that KDE4 was a suitable replacement
<JontheEchidna> opinions are tricky things aren't they?
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't use the term suitable I'd use the term adequate
<ForgeAus> as much as to say that KDE4 is a usable desktop its just not as good as a kde3 one yet...
<ForgeAus> am I making sense? or do you think I'm lying?
<G_009> user switcher applet: nice
<ForgeAus> yeah handy :)
<G_009> this new incantation is better than the previous
<JontheEchidna> Nah, I don't think you're lying or anything
<JontheEchidna> Anybody who says that somebody is wrong for preferring kde3.5 should be punched
<JontheEchidna> because KDE 3.5 is a nice desktop with 7 years of accumulated bugfixes and features
 * G_009 votes gnome
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ForgeAus> exactly Jon
<ForgeAus> lol G_009 ... gnome sux
 * JontheEchidna puts on flame shield
<G_009> congrats on making kde work for you
<ForgeAus> easy for me G_009, then again I'm coming in as a Windows user, just a few customizations and KDE almost feels like home
<G_009> i use both systems .. so when i switch to linux i rather taste linux
<ForgeAus> gnome on the other hand seems to have too much pointless redundancy and totally icky default themes ... (of course themes can be changed)
<ForgeAus> I mean I know theres always blubuntu :)
<G_009> thats a matter of opinion .. ibex gnome is just right and fully customizable..
<G_009> even so.. i still use the new (default) dark theme
<ForgeAus> still themes are only the look of stuff you can always change a pixel to look differently... whats harder is functionality...
<ForgeAus> oh and as for fully customizable I don't know a piece of KDE that isn't...
<ForgeAus> in fact the worst part of KDE I find is that some ubuntu packages don't seem to realize some apps are wm agnostic so they want to install unnecessary gnome components along with them!
<G_009> gnome appeals to me because i dont care for glossy taskbars 5cm wide.. :-P
<ForgeAus> AWN being a major one in that category...
<ForgeAus> you can always auto-hide the taskbar :) I do
<ForgeAus> maximizes my screen realestate :)
<G_009> i used to have AWN in gnome .. it was cool.. but i got tired of it.. i guess am just a minimalist type
<ForgeAus> gnome is minimalist? rofl!
<ForgeAus> it has two bars not just one, and it's chunky as
<ForgeAus> not that KDE is all that slim I must admit
<ForgeAus> wouldn't XFCE fit you better according to your preferences there...
<G_009> the way i see it .. i only see icons and a few letters on my screen; my theme is my bg image
<ForgeAus> or more still Fluxbox!
<ForgeAus> hehe the way I see it I odn't even have icons (althouhg I could have if I wanted)... but I don't even have letters until I unhide the taskbar...
<ForgeAus> so this KDE is even more bg-oriented, as long as I don't have an app running infront of it...
<G_009> i do agree with XFCE too.. but somehow i still prefer gnome .. like i said.. just a matter of taste .. but you wouldnt catch me using kde
<ForgeAus> although I do admit much of my taskbar is glossy and icons instead of text, so the letters thing is kinda a misnomer there)
<ForgeAus> G_009 sorry can't seem to connect with you on that one...
<ForgeAus> (at least the last bit, the XFCE bit I can see why of course...
<ForgeAus> but even XFCE is a little too Gnome-like for me
<ForgeAus> at least its pager bar down the bottom is auto-hideable hehe)
<G_009> i think that kde could be a tool to make windows users feel more comfy about the switch.. but thats not my area
<ForgeAus> well thats one use of KDE.. then again it can even have a Mac-like personality if you prefer
<G_009> i dislike mac's 'phylosophy' .. am a pc type
<ForgeAus> but seriously I don't see it as windows-user oriented, I mean I had to customize it to act that way...
<G_009> i know what you mean...
<ForgeAus> I actually don't even like how Dolphin is kinda Vista/Nautilus-ized with its breadcrumbs bar...
<ForgeAus> I prefer Konqui as a filemanager/browser, but then Konqui is no firefox...
<ForgeAus> soon there's going to be a Qt-firefox tho...
<ForgeAus> hehe I bet CNR will still depend on the default one...
<ForgeAus> if only I could lie to apt! rofl
<G_009> that's in your wishlist i guess
<ForgeAus> which particular that? I've already toyed with CNR...
<ForgeAus> qtfirefox I havn't tried yet
<ForgeAus> I still got the regular kind
<ForgeAus> actually I think Gentoo users can already bind it (or GTK?) to QT anyway
<G_009> i wouldnt know.. but it's like putting a ZZ1 engine in a ford truck.. possible
<e\ectro_> I keep receiving an X error that "Maximum number of clients reached" and it wont open anymore x11 apps.  xlib issue?
<DanaG> Argh, for me, Gnome login hangs unless I start 'failsafe terminal' and then manually do 'dbus-launch gnome-session'.
<dmoerner> does anyone have a problem where pressing the "up" key is suddenly matched to printscreen?
<Mot> why wont boot  intrepid with the new kernel ?
<Mot> older ones works normal
<Mot> 2.27 runs in busy box 26 runs normal
<perillux> how can I upgrade to kernel 2.6.26 or 2.6.27 ??
<dmoerner> perillux, both are in intrepid by default
<perillux> I was asked to by the kernel dev team if I would test a problem I'm having and see if it still happens in kernel 2.6.27
<perillux> so how would I do that?
<perillux> dmoerner:
<dmoerner> are you running intrepid or hardy at the moment?
<perillux> dmoerner: hardy
<perillux> how would i switch to intrepid?
<dmoerner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646755 this guide explains gutsy -> hardy the same applies for hardy -> intrepid
<perillux> they are going to release a live cd for intrepid soon aren't they?
<perillux> not an official on or anything..
<perillux> one*
<JontheEchidna> there have been livecds since alpha1
<JontheEchidna> well actually no
<JontheEchidna> llike alpha3
<dmoerner> perillux, http://beryllium.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/alpha-4/
<perillux> well is there anyway that I can test kernel 2.6.27 or *.26 and then revert back to my current kernel?
<Awsoonn> perillux: when you boot your computer you can select what kernel to use in grub.
<perillux> hmm sorry if this is a silly question.  But from what I've been reading it seems possible to test suspend from the Live CD without having to install it.  Is that correct?
<Awsoonn> hummmm, well I don't see why not really, but I'm not sure to be honest
<perillux> 1 more question.  Is there a way for me to switch to intrepid, without having to make a cd and reinstall my whole OS?
<Awsoonn> you can install it in virtualbox
<Awsoonn> try it out, play around, so such and so forth. You will miss out on accelerated 3D however
<perillux> I'd rather do it right though, and actually have it installed and running.  Because virtualBox can't be that reliable for testing things (specific to hardware) can it?
<Awsoonn> right, You would only be testing the software, not the hardware portions of intrepid in that case
<bazhang> perillux, you need to install intrepid?
<perillux> ok, so my only option then is to make a LiveCD and reinstall everything?
<perillux> I think so
<perillux> the kernel dev team really just asked me to test kernel 2.6.27
<Awsoonn> What I would do is when installing intrepid, install it in a separate partition, then you can have your stable 8.04 and yoru devel 8.10
<perillux> I'm a noob to all this though
<Awsoonn> soon to be non-newb though :)
<perillux> so do you all think I should really test the full Intrepid Ibex or just the kernel with hardy?
<perillux> Awsoonn: also if I do install Intrepid, will synaptic keep me up to date with all the changes they make to intrepid as it develops?
<perillux> bazhang: Awsoonn: JontheEchidna: dmoerner:    anyone there?
<perillux> anyone?  I really just want to know if synaptic will keep me up to date with intrepid changes if I switch to intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> yes, it will
<perillux> thanks
<perillux> some people who have been having suspend problems like me are reporting to have success in intrepid so I'm gonna give it a try
<dmoerner> perillux, it might be worth trying on a temporary partition since downgrades are impossible
<alex_mayorga> hi, any jockey devs?
<alex_mayorga> I'm seeing this one right now bug #255889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255889 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255889
<alex_mayorga> any info that I must gather?
<bsnider> there's already a confirmed bug, so i wouldn't worry about it
<alex_mayorga> bsnider, thanks
<DanaG> Argh, for me, Gnome login hangs unless I start 'failsafe terminal' and then manually do 'dbus-launch gnome-session'.
<DanaG> Hmm, the new wave theme does look nice... but I like rounded stuff.
<mifritscher> hi
<mifritscher> will be uml or xen be updated?
<JackTheBiscuit> Just a quick one I've lost my resolution (now 800x600) on my nvidia graphics card I think on saturday does anyone know a quick fix
<JackTheBiscuit> or if anyone is experiencing similar problems
<bsnider> you've lost your resolution?
<bsnider> where did you last have it?
<JackTheBiscuit> tut
<JackTheBiscuit> lol
<bsnider> what is it supposed to be?
<JackTheBiscuit> some 16:9 thing 1440x900 or the one below that
<bsnider> and which driver are you running?
<JackTheBiscuit> I just installed the 177 driver but I've tried 173
<bsnider> is the 177 driver actually loaded right now?
<JackTheBiscuit> I don't think so
<bsnider> can you pastebin your xorg.conf file please?
<JackTheBiscuit> Okeydoke
<simosx> How can I find out with which Xorg version is Ubuntu 8.10 going to ship? Is it the released version (sometime in spring, which is now in Alpha4) and will not change in the following alphas/betas/etc?
<bsnider> probably xorg 7.4, because it should be released this week now that mesa 7.1 is finished
<bsnider> and the current version is one of its release candidates
<simosx> bsnider: thanks.
<perillux> I'm trying to install Intrepid with the minimal CD
<perillux> but when I put the cd in and turn it on I just see "boot: " and I can type
<perillux> how do I proceeed?
<void^> if you just press return?
<perillux> ok I will try it
<perillux> void^: is that it though?  will I have to do or type anything else?
<alex-weej> anyone know anything about Flash just plain not working in Intrepid?
<alex-weej> everything is just a grey box
<alex-weej> on amd64
<alex-weej> and there are little flash-object-sized windows popping up as i browse
<alex-weej> if i close any of them, the browser exits
<jason_> is anyone here using Intrepid right now?
<jason_> I just installed intrepid with the minimal CD.
<jason_> when it started all I got was a command line, but I did "sudo apt-get install gdm" and restarted and now I have an interface
<jason_> just wondering if anyone can help me know what other packages I might be missing...
<bsnider> install ubuntu-desktop
<jason_> thanks
<jason_> also I noticed that when I click the "shutdown" button it doesn't give me the option to suspend
<bsnider> doesn't work anyway
<jason_> I was asked to test suspend under intrepid
<bsnider> asked by who?
<jason_> the kernel dev team.  it was really the 2.6.27 kernel they wanted tested.
<jason_> but I figured it would be better to just switch to intrepid so I could properly test it
<bsnider> maybe it will be there after the ubuntu-desktop metapackage is in there
<jason_> that's what I'm thinking.  or else I could just do s2disk or s2both I guess.
<jason_> bsnider: why do you say that it doesn't work anyway?
<bsnider> all of the shutdown/restart etc. buttons do nothing in intrepid right now
<bsnider> you can log out, that's about it
<jason_> so how do u shutdown then?  sudo poweroff ??
<bsnider> the buttons work at the logon screen
<bsnider> but not within gnome
<jason_> is there a suspend button in there?
<bsnider> i think so
<jacob> if you have fast-user-switch applet on your panel in gnome, you can use those menu entries to reboot/shutdown and they will work, at least they do here
<bsnider> never tried that
<DanaG> Heh, I just figured out why my Gnome session was broken.
<DanaG> Running strace on it showed that it was getting "EAGAIN" on the 'connect' function (on a socket).
<DanaG> Look in the manpages for 'connect':
<DanaG> EAGAIN No more free local ports or insufficient entries in the routing cache.  For PF_INET see the net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range sysctl in ip(7) on how to increase the number of local ports.
<DanaG> So..... how do I fix that?
<bsnider> is gnome 2.24 supposed to be in intrepid?
<jason_> I'm using intrepid bsnider
<jason_> I can check for u if u tell me how
<RAOF> bsnider: Yes, of course.
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-24
<James147> Just installed karmic alpha4 and am unable to connect to wireless connections (secured or unsecured). Wireless card is Intel wireless/Pro 4965AGN.
<amason_> James147: yeh
<amason_> i had that too
<James147> there any workaround or fix?
<amason_> i just plugged in an external wifi card until it gets resolved but i remember looking into it. i think possibly the firmware location was incorrect.
<amason_> maybe that was on one of my other boxes
<amason_> have a look in the logs
<amason_> if thats the case you will see it complaining
<James147> where are the logs?
<amason_> \/var/log/messages
<James147> looks like the fireware loaded fine
<James147> firmware ^^
<amason_> oh ok, maybe i am imaging it then.
<amason_> you ubuntu or kubuntu
<amason_> ?
<James147> kubuntu
<amason_> are you using the knetworkmanager systray app ?
<James147> yeah
<amason_> are you fully up to date ?
<James147> dosent seem to be doing anything
<James147> its a fresh install of alpha 4... no updates (need network for that ;) )
<amason_> thats why
<amason_> until sat night it wasn't working at all
<amason_> in any version of kubuntu
<amason_> maybe it was friday
<amason_> anyway
<amason_> when you update it will work
<James147> the question now is how do you update without an internet connection?
<amason_> well you have to physically plug it in
<James147> ethernet port is completely broken, wireless is the only option :(
<James147> do the older version of karmic work?
<amason_> no
<amason_> you can install nm-applet
<amason_> which is the gnome client
<amason_> but you need a network for that too
<James147> I know, will try
<amason_> there is the cli app
<amason_> that will prolly work
<James147> installing packages from a usb live is teh same as for a cdrom live disk?
<amason_> if you have the same structure yes
<James147> it need to be mounted in /mount/cdrom?
<amason_> no, you just need to place the correct path in your sources file
<spO> well, dvdrebuilder feature of queuing projects does not work well in wine. Thus, i will have to use my windows desktop to re-encode dvd9 to dvd5 because i don't want poor quality i would get with a non CCE encoder
<amason_> spO ok
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/411688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411688 in pulseaudio "pulseaudio floods network with multicast packets" [Undecided,New]
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7835999#post7835999
<DanaG> oh hey, I figured out where my last 100 megabytes of RAM go: it's "hardware reserved".
<bjsnider> linux will grab all of your ram and cache it
<bjsnider> linux won't operate for more than a few seconds or minutes on a system with bad ram
<DanaG> Who are you talking to?  I didn't say anything about bad ram.  =P
<DanaG> I was referring to when I had previously asked:
<DanaG> "hmm, I have 4 gigs (4096 megabytes) of RAM in my box; why does Linux see only somewhere over 3 gigs?
<DanaG> I think it's like 3972, or something like that.
<bjsnider> DanaG, i was just making the point that it's normal for linux to use all of your ram
<DanaG> ah, yeah, I have 3996 megs usable, according to Windows.
<DanaG> I wonder what that "hardware reserved" bit is all about.
<DanaG> s/bit/thing/
<mpontillo> just updated my laptop to Karmic... sadly, my SD card reader no longer works (though I see "tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:1" in /var/log/messages). DeviceKit-disks issue I assume? Anyone have debug tips?
<mpontillo> ... never mind, it worked on the 2nd try. *shrug* and I found the "devkit-disks" command which seems to have plenty of debug utility.
<DanaG> ugh, pulseaudio insists on starting with all devices muted.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pulseaudio/+bug/352732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352732 in pulseaudio "[jaunty] Sound muted after boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<andresmujica> DanaG are you using 32Bits or 64Bits?
<DanaG> 64-bit.
<andresmujica> hmmm.. you should see all your ram... curious..
<bjsnider> yeah, but that's different. it's not being held back because of mathematical limits
<DanaG> It sees 3866 in Linux.
<DanaG> In Windows, it sees 3996.
<DanaG> er, that's M.
<DanaG> 3958864 bytes.
<DanaG> or rather, kilobytes.
<darthanubis> linux sees all of your ram, reporting 3.8Gs of 4.0 is not an issue
<darthanubis> if you type free in cli what does it output?
<DanaG>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<DanaG> Mem:       3958864    2436472    1522392          0     120812     852396
<andresmujica> it's perfect!
<darthanubis> yeah it is showing 3.9Gs what kind of video card are you running?
<DanaG> Discrete, with 256 megs video RAM.
<darthanubis> discrete?
<DanaG> free -m gives Mem:          3866       2382       1483          0        120        835
<darthanubis> as in ?
<DanaG> as in separate, not onboard/integrated.
<bjsnider> he's using fglrx
<darthanubis> right
<DanaG> 3866 megabytes.  Windows sees 3996.
<darthanubis> Mem:          3962       2329       1633          0        198       1037
<darthanubis> and I use a nvidia 9500gt
<bjsnider> Mem:          3899       1657       2242          0        226        823
<DanaG> It seems odd to me that it changes the "available" part.
<darthanubis> what quality are your ram modules?
<darthanubis> why am I showing more available ram than you guys?
<DanaG> Oddly enough, the resource monitor in Vista said that I had 4096, with 100MB "Hardware Reserved".
<DanaG> [   34.917462] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fc32000, size:3c9000
<DanaG> [   34.917464] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fffb000, size:5000
<bjsnider> ask linus
<DanaG> oh yeah, and previous 3 lines:
<DanaG> [   34.917451] [fglrx] Gart USWC size:1207 M.
<DanaG> [   34.917454] [fglrx] Gart cacheable size:479 M.
<DanaG> [   34.917459] [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000
<andresmujica> bios settings perhaps?
<bjsnider> if there is a bios setting that applies, i haven't found it
<bjsnider> this ishn't a laptop
<DanaG> http://h20464.www2.hp.com/results.htm?SID=3781677&MEID=C864490D-FA4D-4A84-B608-FF42E4BB5347 -- flash thingamajigger that shows the BIOS settings available.
<ding> 7.7 G on 9.04 64 bit (system monitor)
<ding> Mem:     8083236
<ding> -m     7893
<bjsnider> DanaG, where did you see this "hardware reserved" message?
<DanaG> That was under Win7, in the Resource Monitor thingy.
<bjsnider> i think this might be a mathematical issue
<MTeck> any ideas how to look up really really slow dns lookup times?
<bjsnider> switch to opendns
<MTeck> bjsnider: 9.04, windows are fine - 9.10 isn't
<bjsnider> windows is fine
<mac_v> DanaG: kernel is loaded into memory , that is why you see the difference
<DanaG> ah, is the difference exactly the size of the kernel?
<mac_v> DanaG: yes
<DanaG> I see... so Windows just puts the kernel in the "used" part; Linux subtracts from the total.
<MTeck> mac_v: what happens if you don't have that much ram?
<mac_v> hehe , i had the same "worry" , then went digging into the cause and found out kernel size = memory less displayed
<mac_v> MTeck: i dont think there can ever be less , kernel takes little of the available , but i'm just guessing
<MTeck> mac_v: what I mean is if the system only has 64MB RAM
<MTeck> It can't load the whole kernel into ram
<mac_v> MTeck: thats why we have minimum requirement , and pupy linux
<MTeck> mac_v: I've run Ubuntu on 64mb
<MTeck> heck, I've seen it done in 16mb a year or two ago
<mac_v> as i said , for your question i'm just guessing , but the less memory shown is due to kernel
<mac_v>  maybe kernel loads only when there is enough memory to spare ... also another guess ;)
<MTeck> that would make sense
<DanaG> 3996-3866 = 130.
<DanaG> I doubt the kernel is that big.
<MTeck> it's not :P
<DanaG> =þ
<mac_v> DanaG: when install/uninstall a kernel , it will show the kernel size is around 100MiB
<DanaG> That includes modules, though.
<mac_v> always >100
<DanaG> the kernel core itself is vmlinux.
<DanaG> I'm not sure how modules factor into the "free".
<MTeck> it's amazing how small the kernel is is - especially for how much code work goes into it
<mac_v> DanaG: i found the ans via google <hint> ;)
<MTeck> how how big the diff files are
<MTeck> solved slow dns lookup
<MTeck> removed  domain HomeNetML  search HomeNetML  nameserver 192.168.5.1  from /etc/resolv.conf
<MTeck> not sure which one fixed it
<durt> hey folks, latest update of nvidia-185 errors out with 'screen(s) found but none with usable configuration' in Xorg.0.log. I have nothing in xorg.log. Nothing else has been changed. Any clues?
<durt> er, s/xorg.log/xorg.conf
<zaccour> howdy yall. how is the new distro coming along? is it stable?
<durt> zaccour, it could be for some peoples configuration and for some not. And it could break next week, or be stable next week.
<zaccour> durt, how is it for you?
<durt> broken
<bucky> i upgraded from jaunty today and i like the way the nvidia driver works better
<durt> in other words, it's still in developement and is still changing
<bucky> i had to list snd_intel8x0 in /etc/modules to get my sound working again
<zaccour> thanks
<dergringo> Hi. I have serious problems with the Nvidia driver (installed with envyng). The problem exists since Jaunty why I tried Karmic. This is a ThinkPad T61 and the screen freezes (black) when starting. As mentioned before I had the same issue with Jaunty.
<bucky> i installed Version: 185.18.36-0ubuntu1 with apt-get and it works flawlessly for me
<dergringo> bucky, ok. What's the name of the package you installed?
<bucky> dergringo, nvidia-glx-185
<dergringo> bucky, thank you
<bucky> dergringo, try to uninstall the other driver if you can first
<bucky> dergringo, hopefully envyng has an option for that..
<bucky> man envyng
<dergringo> bucky, I wasn't able to boot the recovery mode. So I just did a fresh install ;(
<bucky> i had to set it up with sudo nvidia-xconfig  and restart X after the install
<bucky> dergringo ^^
<MTeck> ok - so now I need to figure out how to make 192.168.5.1 show up in resolv.conf
<MTeck> any ideas how?
<MTeck> When that's listed in there - dns resolve time is really really long
<dergringo> MTeck, "to show up"? Do you want to set a manual DNS entry?
<MTeck> ya
<dergringo> MTeck, add it to /etc/hosts
<MTeck> how do I do that?
<dergringo> -> 1.2.3.4 www.example.com
<MTeck> hu?
<MTeck> no
<dergringo> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<MTeck> I don't want to add a dns entry for every place I might go
<DanaG> why do you need dns entries for things?
<DanaG> oh yeah, handy hint: check out dnsmasq.
<DanaG> You can run a local caching dns server.
<MTeck> the local router is making dns lookup take a very long time
<DanaG> hmm, what sort of router?
<MTeck> belkin
<dergringo> bucky, ok so I install nvidia-glx-185, then run nvidia-xconfig and then restart X. right?
<MTeck> If I remove that line in resolv.conf then everything zips along
<DanaG> argh, why does policykit no longer allow "remember authentication"?
<MTeck> no ideas then?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-gnome/+bug/371019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371019 in policykit-kde "software updates password remember order wrong" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dergringo> MTeck, set up a dns server
<dergringo> Damn. Black Screen again
<MTeck> dergringo: a relatively useless suggestion..
<MTeck> roaming system...
<DanaG> no, you can have dnsmasq on your box itself.
<DanaG> hmm, try to figure out if you can run dd-wrt or "tomato" on the router.
<DanaG> "tomato" is more stable, but less fancy.
 * MTeck walks away
<DanaG> I used to be stuck with a Netgear router that either refused to give me an IP address, or gave me the same IP address another system was already using.
<DanaG> I finally just had to ditch the thing and get a new router.
<Cyberkilla> Sehr gut
<Cyberkilla> IRSSI is the be client ever:O
<Cyberkilla> Hhello everyone.
<Cyberkilla> *hello
<MTeck> all better :)
<dergringo> tomato ftw ;)
<MTeck> Cyberkilla: please don't spam this channel
<eagles0513875> im impressed with karmics performance with the latest version of vbox
<eagles0513875> and 384mb of ram
<dergringo> 64bit?
<MTeck> I just setup prepend on the system. I'm not going to make the router better - so I setup opendns do be the first listed
<MTeck> now I need to fix the left alt key and I'll be happy with karmic
<eagles0513875> dergringo: ya on windows vista 64bit host os with vbox 64bit and 64bit karmic
<Mandrew_> the 9.10 crashes when i try to enter the key short cuts
<dergringo> How do I set a shortcut for "show the desktop"? :)
<eagles0513875> sweet didnt know the installer gota  revamp when you go stright to the installation process instead of booting to the desktop
<Cyberkilla> brb
<AnAnt> anyone tried wine1.2 ?
<kavurt> Every time, when I turn off computer, I leave Quassel as full screen, to find it full screen when I boot next time. But, although some other apps comes back as full screen, Quassel comes resized. I should press full screen button after every boot. I use Kubuntu Karmic Alpha. Is it Quassel's problem, or Kubuntu's?
<edgy> Hi, previously there was a restore grub option when we boot the liveCD, why is it gone, please?
<nocturn> Hi, what will be the default IRC client installed with Karmic?
<shadeslayer> nocturn: quassel i think
<nocturn> shadeslayer, quassel is for Kubuntu, it's a KDE app
<shadeslayer> nocturn: you did not mention KDE or GNOME,and since i use Kubuntu so i answered quassel
<nocturn> shadeslayer, I didn't mention it indeed :-)
<nocturn> BTW, how do you change sound effects in Ubuntu/Karmic?  This dialog is completely removed, as is the visual bell setting
<edgy> Hi, I activated the ati driver and now i cannot boot, I removed the xorg.conf file but still cannot boot, how can I revert back?
<nocturn> edgy, try removing the ati packages
<shadeslayer> edgy: you remove xorg.conf ?? :o
<nocturn> don't know what they are called
<shadeslayer> edgy: try the fix x thing in the recovery console
<edgy> shadeslayer: that option is not available in karmic!
<shadeslayer> edgy: uh...it is
<edgy> nocturn: ok I would try to find them and remove them
<edgy> shadeslayer: it is not there belive me
<nocturn> edgy, shadeslayer is right, at grub, choose recovery
<nocturn> this should give you a text-meny
<nocturn> x-recovery is one of the items in that
<edgy> nocturn: in Karmic this X option is not there anymore
<edgy> shadeslayer, nocturn: I will reboot now and recheck anyway
<edgy> see you sirs,
<shadeslayer> edgy: sure
<Cyberkilla> What's happening? : )
<Cyberkilla> I wish someone would do a blog on the development plans.
<Cyberkilla> There should be an official Ubuntu blog for all the main devs to dump their progress reports.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: hehe
<Cyberkilla> Is there eanything like that?: )
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: www.whatbreakingtodayonubuntu.com ?
<Cyberkilla> ooh
<Cyberkilla> You know, I actually check that, just in case:P
<shadeslayer> haha
<Cyberkilla> I can never be certain with the people in this room:)
<edgy> hi, as I told you the options are only "resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, netroot, root" there is no fix X option shadeslayer
<Cyberkilla> I wonder what the art drop has in store.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: have you seen planetubnuntu ? (cant think of anything else)
<edgy> but I removed everythig with fglrx and removed the xorg.conf file and now I can boot
<Cyberkilla> Hmm, I'll check it out.
<Cyberkilla> Thanks
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: also see #ubuntu-devel
<Cyberkilla> Interesting
<shadeslayer> edgy: and any other problems?
<Cyberkilla> A few years ago, Ubuntu was touting XMPP as the new protocol to use.
<Cyberkilla> But the quality of the clients is pretty poor.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: there is a wiki too,it has everything which is completed and the wip and to do things
<Cyberkilla> I've been checking the recent changes on the wiki.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: :)
 * shadeslayer thinks there should be a RSS feed...
<edgy> shadeslayer: yes, I don't have kde now as an option in kdm!
<shadeslayer> edgy: :o
<shadeslayer> edgy: make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed
<Cyberkilla> I've never warmed to KDe
<Cyberkilla> *KDE
<Cyberkilla> I find its interface visually displeasing. I like the crispness of GNOME, and its simplistic yet customisable approach.
<edgy> shadeslayer: thanks a lot for this tip, I don't know how bu it's really not installed though it was working before, I would reinstall it and check ...
<Cyberkilla> My only hate in GNOME is the notification area. That thing is terrible. The icons don't align properly, you can't hide any of them, plus the icons behave strangely if you make the panel thicker.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: really? gnome as customizable?
<shadeslayer> edgy: ;)
<Cyberkilla> What is it that KDE can customise that cannot be achieved in GNOME?
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: gnome has no proper widgets for facebook and gtalk
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: no widgets for a torrent manager
<edgy> Cyberkilla: I remember linus spoke about printer configuration or something that is hidden in gnome, too
<Cyberkilla> Widgets? I don't think that should be part of GNOME directly
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: no multiple wallpapers on each desktop
<Cyberkilla> That isn't very useful either.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: really? widgets are the way to go imho
<Cyberkilla> But can be done in Compiz anyway
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: not as prettily as in KDE
<Cyberkilla> They so aren't:P In Vista, I couldn't find a single gadget that was useful to me.
<Cyberkilla> On the iPod touch, there are only ~3 apps that are of any use.
<Cyberkilla> Everything has novelty value, deep down.
<Cyberkilla> Like a New Mail widget...
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: i have 4 widgets : facebook,twitter,gtalk,desktop folder
<Cyberkilla> You should be notified of new mail via proper notification subsystems.
<Cyberkilla> In addition KDE3 was touted as more customisable too, but that didn't have widgets, did it?
<Cyberkilla> So what the heck made that so grand?: )
<Cyberkilla> Widgets are cool though, I admit
<Cyberkilla> screenlets were a bit letdown.
<Cyberkilla> I would like something like the OSX dashboard, personally
<Cyberkilla> Something to put stock prices on, calendar, etc.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: you can do that in KDE (without the need for a seprate dock)
<Cyberkilla> To me, KDE feels a bit like windows XP luna. It's chunky and inefficient.
<Cyberkilla> No offense intended here.
<Cyberkilla> I just can't get myself to like it.
<shadeslayer> of course
<Cyberkilla> For instance...
<nocturn> Cyberkilla, have you tried kde4?
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: difference of opinion
<nocturn> that used to be my biggest argument against KDE3
<Cyberkilla> The taskbar of KDE has huge task buttons, but no more information than is displayed in GNOME or windows
<Cyberkilla> : )
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: what? have you seen stasks ?
<Cyberkilla> Stacks in KDE?
<Cyberkilla> Or stacks in leopard?
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: stasks not stacks
<Cyberkilla> oh
<Cyberkilla> No, I haven't.
<shadeslayer> !info plasma-widget-stasks
<ubottu> plasma-widget-stasks (source: plasma-widget-stasks): a task manager replacement. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 62 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Cyberkilla> Off-topic: `htop` is a brilliant alternative to `top` btw. I found it a few days ago.
<Cyberkilla> So, you can do away with the taskbar and use a widget?
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: the task bar is also a widget :P
<Cyberkilla> That is one thing that gnome lacks atm. You can't kill the panel because it also manages keybindings (don't know why).
<Cyberkilla> And, you can't kill it for another reason - you need the notification area, because some programs can't do without it.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: hehe
<Cyberkilla> If they could sort that out, it would be relative perfection in my opinion.
<Cyberkilla> I wonder what the interface of the future will look like.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: there will be no interface...we will be cyborgs
<Cyberkilla> I suspect it won't look like LCARS, because it doesn't support windowing.
<Cyberkilla> I would be less surprised if it was some sort of touch orientated windowing system, with a slight minority report feel to it (but not so big on the gestures, which are superfluous).
<Cyberkilla> Keyboards are definitely being phased out though; certainly physical keyboards, but they will have to exist in some form or another.
<Cyberkilla> The main argument is a lack of tactile feedback, but I don't think it's so bad. On my ipod touch, the keys are tiny, yet I manage to type very quickly without much effort.
<Cyberkilla> That's partially due to the way it corrects mistyping, so it might be a bit harder if you're programming.
<Cyberkilla>  Good blog(s) that'll summarize ubuntu development?
<Cyberkilla> Hi!
<Cyberkilla> Do you have favourite blogs that will sift through developers blogs, mailing lists and whatnot, summarizing the interesting parts of ubuntu development for lazy people like myself?
<Cyberkilla> I didn't say that:O
<Cyberkilla> Magix:O
<Cyberkilla> Hmm
<Cyberkilla> How did you do that? The characters seem to be the same.
 * shadeslayer looks at his irssi screen,its full of Cyberkilla 
<Cyberkilla> yes, but some of it wasn't me
<Cyberkilla> How did they do that?
<Cyberkilla> There were no nick changes reported to me.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: well it has to be you...
<Cyberkilla> Wasn't me
<Cyberkilla> I don't say "Hi!"
<Cyberkilla> 189 idlers. prolific
<dbglt> hey folks, just wondering if there are any problems with me simply installing the nvidia driver I want via apt? I normally do it manually from the nvidia website, but would be nice to have it part of apt?
<gnomefreak> dbglt: best to use jockey to install the drivers
<dbglt> gnomefreak: oh, jockey is still around!
<dbglt> I remember that, thought ubuntu wasn't using it anymore
<Cyberkilla> Careful though, because the 185.18.31 drivers have artifacts for me.
<Cyberkilla> I have an NVidia GeForce 8400M GT
<Cyberkilla> Nobody else seems to report the problem though.
<gnomefreak> dbglt: go to System>Preference>hardware drivers
<dbglt> Cyberkilla: hrmm a new version is out .36 I think?
<dbglt> and there is a beta too... not sure if ubuntu includes that
<Cyberkilla> I tried that too.
<Cyberkilla> Same issie
<Cyberkilla> *issue
<Cyberkilla> I'm back to using the older 185.18.14 drivers now.
<dbglt> Cyberkilla: hrmm interesting, I've been using the new drivers and beta for a while. Other problems, but no artifacts heh
<Cyberkilla> Nobody seems to have a solid reason as to why I experienced artifacts and crashing.
<Cyberkilla> They mention something about a missing dependency in the new packages, but I don't buy it.
<shadeslayer> Cyberkilla: use the 190 drivers....awesome
<Cyberkilla> lol, they don't work for me either.
<Cyberkilla> Same artifact issue.
<Cyberkilla> Strange, eg?
<Cyberkilla> *eh
<shadeslayer> totally
<Cyberkilla> Of course, every time the package manager pops up, it tries to get me to upgrade to the broken drivers.
<Cyberkilla> But blocking them out would be bad too, as there may be updates in the near future.
<dbglt> shadeslayer: does ubuntu have a package for beta drivers?
<Cyberkilla> It's nearly impossible to find any details on the subject though.
<dbglt> does it even have a package for just "generic-newest-nvidia-driver"? or still install a specific version?
<Cyberkilla> The odd thing is, 185.18.36 IS the stable release of the driver.
<shadeslayer> dbglt: nope,youll have to compile them
<shadeslayer> dbglt: quite easy imho
<Cyberkilla> jockey handles it
<dbglt> shadeslayer: do you get dkms to work with it?
<dbglt> shadeslayer: just hate having to do it every new kernel install
<shadeslayer> dbglt: theres an automated script to do that...hold on
<shadeslayer> oh well
<dergringo> Ahh what was the name again of the other dns related config file in /etc along resolv.conf and hosts? I want to change the resolve order
<dergringo> got it: nsswitch.conf
<torocatala> Hi
<torocatala> I have problems whit the privative drivers, cannot install it, ¿is just my system or a buf in Karmic?
<torocatala> *bug
<torocatala> I am alone?
<MrAnderson> You are not alone
<IdleOne> Torocatala: answering your own question?
<Torocatala> IdleOne, i'm doing a joke of The Kid (Animatrix)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<arand> Anyone care to confirm  reported by arand  14 minutes ago  (Activity log)
<arand> Bug #418135:
<arand> This report is public edit
<arand> Security vulnerability
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418135 in nautilus "Permissions on user home directory set to 777 after copying it via nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418135
<arand> argh, sorry
<danbhfive> arand: is that a bug?
<danbhfive> o wait, the source has its permissions changed, nvm
<arand> danbhfive: yea you wanna give a confirm/refute on that? Should apply to KK as well..
<danbhfive> arand: Im running an unupdated alpha4 install of ubuntu netbook remix, and I don't see the problem
<danbhfive> oh, you are running jaunty
<arand> danbhfive: yea, and I know I had the problem on KK before (or so I think, I wasn't able to figure out the cause then)... I'm off to check on my other JJ system as well, cheers for the test :)
<danbhfive> np
<edgy> Hi dolphin is trying to mount a partition but gave: An error occurred while accessing, the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceLocked: The enclosing drive for the volume is locked
<BluesKaj> edgy, do you have ntfs-3g installed ?
<BluesKaj>  I assume it's a windows partition
<edgy> BluesKaj: no, this is an ext3 partition in my HD
<BluesKaj> edgy, permissions on the ext3 OS ?  share / , or /home
<BluesKaj> err share /home
<edgy> BluesKaj: sorry? this is not an nfs. It's just a normal partition in my drive
<DanaG> Hal has been deprecated... it should be using devkit-disks.
<DanaG> The fact that the error is about hal... is odd.
<edgy> DanaG: then why is it using HAL?
<DanaG> I don't know; probably a bug.
<BluesKaj> edgy, i realize that ext3 is not ntfs , that's why I asked about / and /home
<edgy> BluesKaj: can you please rephrase your question? what do you want to know about my / and /home?
<BluesKaj> what OS is on the partition ?
<edgy> BluesKaj: my / has karmic but the one I want to mount has data only
<James147> edgy: does it have an entry for it in /etc/fstab?
<edgy> James147: no
<BluesKaj> oh , haven't encountered that before ...I have to do some work around here so I'm gone for now
<edgy> BluesKaj: np, thanks
<James147> edgy: and it can be mounted with mount without forcing it?
<edgy> James147: yes
<mac_v> hmm... weird! i cant play sounds in two apps simultaneously but when i create a new account , everything works fine! i can play sound in multiple apps!
<edgy> James147: I don't even know what you mean by forcing
<James147> edgy: then i suggest adding it to fstab so it gets auto mouunted
<James147> edgy: think there was an option on mount to force drives to mount that would normally thorw errors
<edgy> James147: I know I can do that but I want to prove to a friend that linux is not that difficut from windows and this is my first test ;)
<James147> edgy: hehe, have you tryed it with a differnt partition then?
<edgy> James147: yes I formatted another partition as ext4 and it worked! though it asked me for the password
<James147> edgy: need root to mount things in /media, thats why the password. but there might be a problem on the disk, you could move the data off it and format it again if nothing else works
<edgy> James147: thanks a lot I may try that later
<James147> edgy: actually, why did it ask for a password :S i have usb drives mounted fine by dolphin without a password
<pace_t_zulu> anyone having problems with gnome login?
<edgy> pace_t_zulu: i don't ;)
<pace_t_zulu> edgy: thanks.... i'm going to check if it's a problem with open-vm-toolbox
<pace_t_zulu> indeed it is
<edgy> any one having a problem playing sounds in karmic? ;) I cannot hear any sound from my videos using mplayer, smplayer, vlc, dragon ...
<James147> edgy: all channels in kmix are unmuted?
<James147> edgy: with volumes set appropently
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> is the dontzap package missing from karmic?
<James147> ActionParsnip: cant find it via aptitude search dontzap  or even just zap
<shadeslayer> hmm,anyone on KDE expereincing the cover flow not working? this happens after everytime i update
<commander_> can i download alpha 5 for my laptop?
<genii> commander_: Looks like currently alpha4 is latest
<genii> eg: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4   works but not http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha5
<commander_> is it safe to download on a notebook cuz i usually wait til beta
<shadeslayer> commander_: im using alpha 4 and its quite stable.... ive never used a alpha before so the decision is up to you
<genii> commander_: I'm running the alpha4 on my laptop but have 9.04 installed as well on a separate partition
<commander_> so what they did new on it?
<juliux> hi
<juliux> where is the right place to add some extra xorg configuration stuff in karmic?
<juliux> i just want to add my touchscreen to the configs
<genii> juliux: You can still use /etc/X11/xorg.conf   just now it doesn't make one by default
<juliux> genii: ok, but then i have to do everything on my self, my idea was just to add some stuff and then also use the autogenerated config
<genii> commander_: ext4 and grub2 are what I notice most. Also since on KDE there is KDE4.3 and a bunch of changes within that desktop specifically
<cPF> is anyone else expriencing ctrl+c not being received by ssh session here? referring to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/402973
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402973 in ubuntu "ssh terminal on Jaunty doesnt process ctrl-C ctrl-D ctrl-Z and so on (dup-of: 317948)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317948 in gnome-terminal "ctrl+c doesn't interrupt running process" [Low,Triaged]
<Emme_NK> Hi! What is the current procedure to connect to a Bluetooth PAN in karmic?
<genii> cPF: all of them work on this box in both 9.04 and in 9.10
<cPF> genii: ok, i see
<cPF> do you use ecryptfs ?
<genii> cPF: No, none of the mounts are encrypted
<genii> (on either end of the ssh)
<cPF> i'm pretty sure the behaviour starts after first mount of ecryptfs volume
<cPF> i wonder if it is a kernel bug actually
<cPF> and it's definently is not related to gnome-terminal or anything
<genii> cPF: Where did the bug get assigned to?
<cPF> i didin't post that one myself
<cPF> and it hasn't been assigned yet (i think)
<pace_t_zulu> commander_: alpha 4 is pretty good ... use it on a machine that you aren't too dependent upon ... if it is a work machine you are better off with jaunty until late oct
<genii> cPF: I just checked, not assigned yet, yes
<cPF> that bug is actually much more critical than it seems because this morning for example i had > 1700 zombie processes generated by cron
<cPF> things like closing "screen" session or exiting ssh don't die normally
<cPF> i just have to use kill -9
<guntbert> where did the "guest session" go? package gdm-guest-session is installed, but I cannot find the menu item anywhere
<James147> guntbert: what is it ment to do, dosnt sound like it would be in menu, but more somehting to do with gnome login manager
<crdlb> guntbert: I'm guessing the switch to the new gdm broke it
<crdlb> ubuntu has been on gdm 2.20 forever, until karmic
<guntbert> crdlb: do you suggest reporting a bug?
<crdlb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gdm-guest-session/+bug/404870
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404870 in gdm-guest-session "No guest session in karmic" [High,Triaged]
<guntbert> James147: it is meant to faciliate giving your PC quickly to someone else ("guest") without the need to create an account and still have your privacy protected, in jaunty it is in the "user" applet
<guntbert> crdlb: ah, thank you - what was your search term? I#m still a bit clumsy with launchpad
<crdlb> I used google: gdm-guest-session karmic
<guntbert> crdlb: of course :-) thx
<sparr> php is causing apache to segfault, anyone else experiencing that problem?
<sparr> at random
<commander_> what about IM? can u use a webcam on it ?
<xray7224> python FTW ! :D
<mac_v> guntbert: the FUSA is supposed to show the Guest option , but it has still not been included
<mac_v> it is in development as of now
<guntbert> mac_v: I understand, thank you - what is FUSA?
<mac_v> guntbert: Fast-user-switch-applet , right now we are only using redhat's user-switch=applet
<guntbert> mac_v: I see - some acronyms are a bit difficult for non-english/non-us people :-)
<mac_v> guntbert: it is widely referred to as FUSA ;) only some know the expansion
<DanaG> hmm, I have "show printers announced by other systems" checked, yet CUPS doesn't see my _pdl-datastream._tcp printer.
<DanaG> How do I get cups to show this printer, without me having to manually add it?
<DanaG> I want the thing to not show up when the printer is off, or when I'm not where the printer is.
<guntbert> mac_v: from now on I'll know both - thx
<mac_v> In my account, i cant play sounds in two apps simultaneously but when i create a new account , everything works fine! i can play sound in multiple apps! anyine knwo how i can correct this?
<mac_v> know*
<CaptainCrook> /dev/tcp planned to be enabled in KK?
<BUGabundo> hey
<bucky> CaptainCrook, never never never... because debian will not support it... just get the souce file, the diff file and the dsc file and recompile your own deb configured with --disable-net-redirections
<CaptainCrook> why not?
<bucky> It can produce completely unexpected results. This kind of feature should not be part of a shell but a special. tool. And that tool has existed for years already, it's called netcat.
<CaptainCrook> readed that word for word somewhere... what could possibly happen? many enabled it... no known unexpected result yet...
<bucky> CaptainCrook, that's the way it is and if you think you're going to change SID and talk debian into changing it... well ...good luck
<CaptainCrook> hummm hum... i see...
<bucky> CaptainCrook, never never never... because debian will not support it... just get the souce file, the diff file and the dsc file and recompile your own deb configured *without* --disable-net-redirections
<bucky> correction ^^
<bucky> if you must have it
<CaptainCrook> yeah figured that one out... hehe
<CaptainCrook> since that what i want to remove...
<bucky> CaptainCrook, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<bcurtiswx> hey all, is there a way to make pulse use to audio output sources?
<bcurtiswx> s/to/two
<andresmujica> bcurtiswx:  combine module!! it's great.. buggy but great
<bcurtiswx> andresmujica: and how?
<andresmujica> paprefs, simultaneous output tab
<andresmujica> just check the box.
<andresmujica> it has some bugs.. dies after suspending, dies when you plug an usb audio device when no music is playing..
<bcurtiswx> haha, they are all usb
<bcurtiswx> :-X
<andresmujica> with your help we can make those fixed...
<bcurtiswx> this mission id you choose to accept it
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> if*
<pickscrape> Hi, I'm hoping that someone can help me with a dependency problem on karmic alpha. I need to run mysql server 5.0, but akonadi-server is forcing me to 5.1.
<BUGabundo> pickscrape: karmic is getting 5.1for default
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> miss read
<BUGabundo> yah akoadi tends to move ahead
<BUGabundo> but usually it uses its own daemon
<pickscrape> THat's what I thought.
<pickscrape> I can understand it needing the 5.1 libraries to be installed, but it's a bit strange that it would force the entire server on me.
<BUGabundo> yeat
<BUGabundo> certanlly a regression bug
<BUGabundo> already happened on last cycle
<pickscrape> I can raise a bug about it if there isn't one already, but in the meantime is there a suitable workaround that I could use to get a 5.0 server up and running?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> ask the mainter
<x1250> pickscrape, use equivs. /j #debian and ask dkpg bot about equivs. /msg dpkg equivs. It will let you do a dummy package.
<BUGabundo> can't recall his nick, sorry
<pickscrape> x1250: thanks, I'll try that
<pickscrape> Would a dependency bug for mysql in ubuntu go against the mysql project on launchpad or somewhere else?
<x1250> pickscrape, it would go against the package that has the wrong dependency
<akio> anybody get flickering backlight on startup?
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-25
<x1250> akio, yep. What driver? ATI opensource here.
<x1250> radeon.
<akio> intel
<x1250> not driver specific then :)
<akio> I'm not sure its the fault of the graphics
<akio> right, I was thinking power management
<akio> policykit maybe
<x1250> uhm, wait, maybe we're talking about different problems. I get some flickering, but it is not the backlight, it just flickers (I think to white, IIRC)
<erisa__> Just updated my 9.10 NBR and dist-upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-netbook-remix.  Won't that bork my NBR setup?
<x1250> try sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<erisa__> x1250: Thanks, that worked.
<hal_9> hello, i did an apt-dist upgrade and now it wont boot anymore x, it says "no screens found", geforce 6600 an a tft, any ideas please?
<hal_9> apt-get dist-upgrade i mean
<bjsnider> hal_9, install nvidia-glx-185
<hal_9> okay, i try it, thanks :)
<bjsnider> no, no no
<bjsnider> do, or do not. there is no try.
<hal_9> i do it right now ;)
<hal_9> fantastic, thank you bjsnider! :-)
<darthanubis> why during these periods between new releases is pulseaudio the FIRST thing to break, and the last thing to get fixed?
<darthanubis> Where is Crimson?
<acicula> iunno
<bjsnider> crimsun, or dtchen, is not here at the present time
<bjsnider> usually they're implementing a bunch of new features and have to fix lots o' bugs
<bcurtiswx> hmm, cheese webcam booth doesnt seems to record sounds
<bcurtiswx> pulse audio doesnt show it on its list of programs recording or outputing sound
<bcurtiswx> no does sound recorder
<bcurtiswx> nor*
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333438
<DanaG> grr.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 333438 in mixer "gnome volume applet mute/zero volume behavior is not intuitive" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<DanaG> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333438
<x1250> because pulseaudio sucks?
<DanaG> I happen to like Pulseaudio.
<DanaG> hmm, are you on 64-bit?
<bcurtiswx> 32 bit here
<x1250> yeah, but think about it, if pulseaudio wouldn't have appeared, linux sound issues would have bee fixed. Instead, pulseaudio, the new wheel.
<x1250> mm, that sounded provocative, no that I read it again. But is not meant as a flame, or anything, is just what I think.
<alankila> I almost like pulseaudio personally. At least it can be easily configured to do high-quality resampling. With ALSA you almost could get that same to work, but not quite...
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder if "cheese" is doing something odd with audio.  open gstreamer-properties... it should be set to "auto" or "pulseaudio".
<bcurtiswx> that did it
<bcurtiswx> damn gstreamer
<bcurtiswx> <punches gstreamer>
<bcurtiswx> i think pulse is great
<bcurtiswx> its just not gonna be easy to get a preset config for everyone
<bcurtiswx> its very configurable
<bcurtiswx> which can be a bad thing
<alankila> Don't see much configurability seeping to the end user, though. The GUI is simple enough -- and for the first time literally ever I can pick between meaningful descriptions of inputs and outputs in my soundcard for what actually fits what I have connected
<alankila> "I play with digital output and sample with analog input". Amazing. And it works.
<DanaG> The bummer for me: it mutes the all cards every time I log in.
<bcurtiswx> i guess im more advanced with the sound things i have now.. so i can see your point
<alankila> it seems to mute the digital output for all non-pulse apps for me each time I start pulseaudio
<alankila> damn thing, if only it left that "Optical Raw" toggle in peace I'd not have a single complaint.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and it uses the wrong mixer on my (admittedly buggy) USB sound card.
<bcurtiswx> yeah dan chens been doing some great and amazing work with pulse
<bcurtiswx> its just not quite "there" yet
<DanaG> There's a "Speaker" and a "Speaker 1"... and only the latter works.
<DanaG> But, PA uses the first one.
<bcurtiswx> Thanks DanaG, adios
<DanaG> have a good day, night, evening, or whatever.
<bcurtiswx> haha, 9:43 PM for me
<DanaG> handy thing: pidgin plugin pack, slashexec plugin.
<DanaG> Mon Aug 24 18:43:29 PDT 2009
<bcurtiswx> San Fran?
<bcurtiswx> Los Ang?
<bcurtiswx> Sacrem?
<DanaG> Somewhere right about in the middle, between SF and LA.
<bcurtiswx> Anaheim?
<DanaG> bah, off-topic, anyway.  Hint: check whois.
<bcurtiswx> not supported in empathy
<bcurtiswx> yet (i hope)
<LLStarks> i find it absurd that not even an image leak of the artwork drop is permitted
<LLStarks> august 27th is a deliberately late date
<LLStarks> to stifle criticism or potential necessary changes
<itswhatev> LLStarks: what are you talking about?
<alankila> or perhaps to prevent others from stealing your thunder. What artwork drop, some stuff in karmic?
<LLStarks> yah
<LLStarks> the artwork drop on thursday
<itswhatev> screenshots of the desktop?
<LLStarks> there are no screenshots
<LLStarks> that's the point
<LLStarks> we've had not a peep from canonical
<itswhatev> weird, i've not met anyone to actually use the stock desktop of any distro.. i never find that stuff useful
<alankila> I suppose I use it. I mostly change the background to something else than various shades of poo and orange.
<bucky> i do.. especially now that ubuntu is really brown
<itswhatev> i would suggest standardizing on gnome-do's docky.. that's what i use, and if i had the time i'd contribute
<alankila> I have a 2560x1600 monitor and I enjoy using backdrops that put data to almost every pixel. The stock backgrounds are usually very low detail.
<bucky> apt-cache search theme |grep gnome
<bucky> there are more
<itswhatev> alankila: the best stock bg's are in /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/cosmos :)
<alankila> yeah nice but low resolution... that only has data for 25 % of my pixels and rest are produced via interpolation. It won't look too horrible, I guess, but I really prefer crisp detail.
<alankila> I wasn't aware of these images... what are they used for, xscreensaver's image screensaver?
<DanaG> I have 1920x1200 at 15.4".  really nice and high DPI.
<x1250> well, to be honest, I don't like pulseaudio because I has not worked fine for me. In occations high cpu usage, others noice or performance issues. And now something that I can't really ignore: kdenlive just doesn't work! performance goes to 1 or 2 fps per second. Now, I haven no seen that issue with some other software than pulseaudio. And, it has had for me so many issues that I began hating it. BUT I have tested pulseaudio from time to tim
<x1250> e. I go back to alsa only when things break up. And sadly, that has been frequent.
<x1250> second "I" is a "it". Memory went sleepy.
<bjsnider> DanaG, you're really big on the ol' DPI
<DanaG> Yup.  It's awesome.
<DanaG> Awesomely smooth font rendering.
<DanaG> It's about halfway (147dpi) to paper (300dpi).
<bjsnider> i don't know that we have the horsepower to create desktops with 300 dpi
<DanaG> And on desktop LCDs, about the highest I've seen for any sane price, is 110 DPI.  That sucks.
<giovani> DanaG: best to just buy the raw panel on ebay then
<DanaG> To get 150 DPI, I'd need a 20 inch, 2560x1600 display.
<bjsnider> when quad hd and super-hi-def come in, dot pitches will be a lot higher
<DanaG> Oh, and the transition from 16:10 to 16:9 also sucks.
<DanaG> It'll be like having my 35-pixel panels suddenly become 95 pixels, in terms of lost screen space.
<DanaG> s/ll/d/
<keanu> Just tried upgrading to Karmic to see if there were any bugs.  I've only been using it for a few minutes, but I noticed that there's two bugs with sound that might be related:
<keanu> On a dell inspiron 1525 with an STAC9228 sound card chip, when using the second headphone jack, if the sum of Headphone 1's level and Master's level is less than or equal to 100, there's no sound
<keanu> for example, with Master's volume at 11, and Headphone 1's at 89 (sum of 100) there's no sound
<keanu> if either one is increased, the sound's there at decent listening levels
<keanu> hmm...that's also true for the first headphone jack as well (simply labeled Headphone in alsamixer)
<bjsnider> DanaG, don't webpages and graphcis look quite small on your screen?
<DanaG> I just had to set Gnome, and Firefox, to the correct DPI.
<DanaG> ... and set a minimum font size.
<DanaG> Granted, some badly-coded pages do break, but it's usually not too horrible.
<alankila> I think the high DPI is not an end in itself. All that matters is that individual pixels stop being properly distinguishable, and that's a function of the top angle of the pyramid that a single pixel on screen forms when projected into eye.
<alankila> One has to admit that many things are a lot easier if you do have extra resolution. Like you can dispense with antialiasing, or defects in that or such don't matter much anymore.
<DanaG> Yup, for example, I can run HL2DM at 1920x1200, with no AA, pretty well.
<alankila> what I'm getting to is that the optimum has to be not far from 96. Maybe it's a tad higher than that, though.
<DanaG> For me, the 147DPI display is significantly easier on my eyes than any other screen I've ever used.
<DanaG> The worst screens I've ever used, have been more like 86 DPI.
<DanaG> 19" 1280x1024 or 1440x900.
<alankila> I don't doubt that.
<alankila> We could still improve the 96 dpi by having proper gamma-corrected alphablending for instance.
<alankila> What I am getting to, ultimately, is that as soon as individual pixels stop being distinguishable, you can do the rest with algorithms.
<alankila> and extremly high DPI can be a very expensive substitute for just using the fewer pixels better.
<alankila> it seems to me that 30" monitor necessiates a certain viewing distance where you don't have to crane the neck when you look around the display. It wouldn't make much sense to improve DPI on this at least: you have to be quite far in every case. Conversely, a smaller display but higher DPI might work just as well as this does.
<alankila> anyway, been hoping for a long time that somebody would take up the task of writing gamma-corrected alphablending but it looks like you have to do stuff yourself if you want to play with something like that. The basic idea is to not do mixing in RGB colour space but in approximated physical luminosity color space. Some benefits would be like reduced color fringing in subpixel rendering.
<alankila> but now I have to sleep.
<zaccour> how stable is the alpha right now? i might install it
<x1250> zaccour, depends on your hardware and your priorities. Its a matter of luck and personal experience :) I would say that fairly good, but it also has bugs...
<zaccour> x1250, i have an msi laptop
<zaccour> the webcam doesn't work in current 9.04 though
<zaccour> i tried alpha 4 and couldn't get add/remove to open
<bjsnider> lol. but now i have to sleep
<x1250> well, you should try to get some more information about what happened, console outputs, make a backtrace if you know how. You can report a bug on launchpad.net.
<genii> Is the jockey-kde broken? Won't install nvidia or atheros proprietary drivers (even when run with kdesudo)
<bjsnider> atheros proprietary drivers (madwifi) are no longer necessary
<genii> bjsnider: OK. How about nvidia?
<bjsnider> that's only necessary if you don't want a bunch of intolerable problems with your graphics display
<dan457> darnit, intel 915 was working..... now display is al glitchy.
<zaccour> how is alpha on the msi laptops?
<genii> bjsnider: Heh. The prob is it sees I have an 8300 and suggests a driver, but then when proceeding just flashes back again to the main screen without doing the install.
<bjsnider> well,just install the nvidia-glx-185 package
<bjsnider> make sure the nvidia driver is listed in the xorg.conf file and you'll be ok
<bjsnider> then your only problem will be that you're running kde
<dan457> anyone fix the problem with kde
<dan457> 's package manager
<dan457> been using apt-get on all the computers lately...
<x1250> you should try aptitude, it can make you really happy in time.
<x1250> I never use a gui.
<x1250> (because aptitude is so good ofcourse)
<dan457> I use both. I have cheated on one box an installe synapic though
<sparr> is there a command line tool to automate the "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get -f install;" cycle?
<zaccour> does the alpha stage look any different than the current release so far?
<dan457> <--one box on 9.04, 3 boxeson 9.10. the karmic boxes mostly work but have issues.
<genii> bjsnider: I also use Gnome and XFCE incidentally. :)
<dan457> So far more problems with kde than gnome.
<bjsnider> i'm just trying to start a pointless kde vs. gnome flame war
<dan457> I like both.  :-)
<x1250> I have used both too, but dropped kde4 for performance issues. Maybe now that I got a core 2 duo for my inspiron I could give it a try. Also, ati's driver are in good shape, but I expecto that karmic final has better 2D performance.
<genii> x1250: 4.3 on my core2duo works tolerably well
<x1250> genii, I'll give it a try right now hehe :)
<dan457> kde is getting more fun now, but still not as smooth or stable as gnome here
<x1250> what is your hardware dan457 ?
<dan457> no prformance isuues
<x1250> what do you mean by smooth? usability?
<dan457>  eeepc 701 though quad core boxes
<dan457> more problems with things workin in kde than gnome
<zaccour> how is the msi laptops for alpha stage right now?
<x1250> okay
<dan457> performance is fine for both
<x1250> good. I'm downloading packages.
<dan457> eeepc intel 915 chipset was great, best speed ever, but when I updated today it's glitchy
<zaccour> is there a new theme yet? lol
<x1250> As things have developed, I doubt there will be a revolutionary theme, ever. Just more alternatives.
<x1250> and evolutionary good improvements ofcourse.
<zaccour> i'd like to see more colorful themes
<zaccour> however i do like the brown/orange default theme
<x1250> I'd like to see improvements on video editing. Cinelerra is dead? I've seen no commit for months. On the other side, kdenlive seems very active. And it has a very nice interface, it crashes less also. And... it reads AVCHD files, and everything ffmpeg and mlt allows.
<x1250> It has rough edges, I have reported 4 bugs in jut a few days. But videos are completely doable. Very good.
<x1250> well, I'm out for a KDE4 test.
<zaccour> is the package management and desktop stable?
<x1250> refreshing! I like it, actually. Looks very nice.
<dan457> It has some nice tricks
<x1250> I will purge gnome, and use kde for a while. Nautilus is hitting 100% usage a lot, so a nice vacation from that nightmare will be ok.
<x1250> too much whites for me tho, I like dark themes.
<histo> Trying to figure out why the mini.iso is failing right now.
<histo> ughh. karmic hates me.
<histo> zaccour: there are a few problems right now
<histo> zaccour: as there will be for a while
<dtchen> as a heads-up, 2.6.31-7-generic breaks encrypted lvm really, really badly.
<bjsnider> why would the kernel do that
<dtchen> changes to md?
<bjsnider> that's in the kernel? i thought it was separate
<dtchen> without md, you have no lvm
<bjsnider> linus should be told
<dtchen> no, we need to reproduce it in 2.6.31-rc7 vanilla
<dtchen> i'm not terribly keen about losing another two hours of troubleshooting time, but here goes
<bjsnider> somebody was asking for you earlier
<bjsnider> pulse problem of some kind
<dtchen> make sure he's/she's running the latest
<jml> hi
<bjsnider> it's darthanubis
<dtchen> (1:0.9.16~test6-3-g57e1-0ubuntu1)
<jml> my most recent update seems to break skype
<jml> is there a known workaround?
<dtchen> skype is broken due to ia32-libs no longer shipping the 32-bit pulse bits
<dtchen> plenty of bugs and dupes on launchpad for it
<dtchen> sorry, but i really need to fix my karmic system ATMM
<jml> dtchen, no worries, that's a big help -- I'll look into it on LP
<histo> okay this system is out to get me now
<histo> mini.iso is broken right now
<MsMaco> lvm users, do not install the -7 kernel
<MsMaco> crimsun: ive already said "lvm users, dont install the -7 kernel" dont worry
* crimsun changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system - encrypted LVM users should avoid 2.6.31-7.27-generic | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 4 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 | 100 Papercuts: http://u.nu/9gvu
<DanaG> hmm, should change "should avoid"  to something stronger?
<DanaG> like, encrypted LVM users: 2.6.31-7-generic IS BROKEN.
<DanaG> or WILL BREAK THINGS.
<MsMaco> or WILL NOT BOOT
<DanaG> If that's what it is, then yes.
<DanaG> or:   2.6.31-7.27-generic WON'T BOOT on LVM.
<mac_v> weird! i cannot get sound from dual apps in my profiles but when i create a new profile i am able to get sound from multiple apps! how do i solve this?
<MsMaco> DanaG: not sure if itll boot on non-lvm. i havent been crazy enough to try rebooting into it since crimsun told me his machine wouldnt boot :)
<MsMaco> upstream rc7 boots though
<darthanubis> so KDE can't play flash and mp3s without pulse?
<MsMaco> kubuntu shouldnt need pulse...
<darthanubis> shouldnt
<DanaG>   * Enable net redirections, now that bash isn't the default shell     anymore. LP: #215034.
<DanaG> yay.
<darthanubis> but in truth no mp3s play without it. And no sound from flash
<MsMaco> you sure its not the two-apps-trying-at-once thing?
<darthanubis> I'm sure
<darthanubis> pulseaudio is starting to become a bad word
<DanaG> wait, is Flash trying to take an exclusive lock on the device?
<mac_v> could someone confirm this? Bug #411274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411274 in pulseaudio "Pulsaeaudio hogs memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411274
<bucky> the sound in youtube cuts off when i move the volume slider on the panel nest to time/date/calendar
<newser> are there any new features Karmic Koala will have that the current distribution doesn't have?
<SwedeMike> most likely.
<SwedeMike> that's usually what happens when you have a new version.
<newser> any clues?
<SwedeMike> about what?
<SwedeMike> if you are looking for the new features, I suggst googling for "new features in karmic koala" and see what you find.
<SwedeMike> suggest
<durt> anyone know what {a} means after a package name when doing an apt-get install?
<cwillu> automatically installed I _think_
<cwillu> "man apt-get", and then /{a}<enter> (or /\{a\}<enter>) might tell you more
<cwillu> or not
<cwillu> looks like an aptitude thing, and that's indeed what it means there
 * cwillu pokes durt with the make-sure-he-saw-that stick
<durt> Ow... first time I've seen it with apt-get.
<cwillu> apt-get has been receiving some attention in the last couple releases, I'm not surprised to see it growing such things
<cwillu> could check the changelog to make sure though
<cwillu> !changelog
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
 * cwillu turns in
<jetsaredim> is there any way to troubleshoot package install failure
<jetsaredim> one of the package deps had a configuration error and want to figure out what the problem is
<jetsaredim> package in question is mediatomb
<durt> log is /var/log/apt/term.log
<jetsaredim> ruh roh
<jetsaredim> it initially failed due to a script already existing in /etc/init.d/
<jetsaredim> so I got rid of it so that when i reinstalled the package it would get past that check
<jetsaredim> but now the file's still not there
<darthanubis> where is the faq for kubuntu not being able to play audio from more than one source
<jetsaredim> and trying to re"install" the package just returns a rather cryptic error
<darthanubis> I got rid of pulse, now I need to correct this issue
<durt> jetsaredim, and the error message would be?
<jetsaredim>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jetsaredim> yes, that's a lot of descriptive words, but not the right ones
<jetsaredim> i suppose i could find the package tree in lp.n and see where the error is coming from
<durt> I wonder if there's some sort of verbose output that would give you a line number?
<durt> similar to a bash script
<jetsaredim> i tried aptitude -v install, but that didn't offer much more help
<jetsaredim> i also tried dpkg-reconfigure
<jetsaredim> but that just tells me what i already know - that the package is broken
<jetsaredim> hmm - maybe i'll try reinstalling from scratch and see if i can get some better results
<jetsaredim> cheers
<durt> jetsaredim, the post-int script might be in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<darthanubis> flash 10 audio is killing audio in kubuntu 9.10
<darthanubis> JC STILL we can't get sound working without all this BS
<darthanubis> we REALLY have to do this EVERY release?
<hifi> lol, blame adobe
<mac_v> darthanubis: try this , create a new user and test sound in a new user profile, see if everything works fine there?
<darthanubis> sorry, but I can't do anything with rookie advice
<mac_v>  i cannot get sound from dual apps in my profile but when i create a new profile i am able to get sound from multiple apps! how do i solve this?
<darthanubis> I need serious solutions
<darthanubis> and it seems pulseaudio is tied to all my kde apps
<mac_v> your wish ,
<darthanubis> I can just tell you guys are guessing
<mac_v> darthanubis: since no one really knows the ans... you can wait for final release for product to be better or try contacting the actual devs ;)
<mac_v> s/for/of
<darthanubis> wrong again
<darthanubis> someone knows
<mac_v> yes , the actual devs
<darthanubis> wrong again
<mac_v> darthanubis: first of , my advice was not a solution to your problem , it was a debug to test if something is messed up with your profile or not... it is not a solution but rather a path to narrowing it down
<darthanubis> pulse-rt group is missing
<rohdef> anyone active or is it as futile to ask as usual?
<SwedeMike> rohdef: if you don't ask, it's 0% chance you'll get an answer.
<rohdef> that's true, I'm just used to silence :p
<mac_v> !anyone | rohdef
<ubottu> rohdef: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rohdef> I can't find libgecko-cil or any packages like it. Are they removed, and what do I do if a compilation depends on it?
<SwedeMike> libgecko2.0-cil - CLI binding for the GtkMozEmbed library, unstable version
<rohdef> mac_v, hmmm, I might not be innocent on the "Does anybody" part :S ... bummer
<SwedeMike> rohdef: is that it?
<SwedeMike> that's from 9.04, not 9.10 though
<mpontillo> I'm finding that with Karmic the PCM volume in alsamixer is set way too high - and so my speakers sound really lousy. however whenever I lower the PCM volume, something (pulseaudio?) lowers the master volume instead.
<rohdef> I don't think so
<rohdef> they are python bindings, what I need is C# (mono) bindings
<mpontillo> some forum threads suggest shutting down pulseaudio, then saving the alsa mixer settings - but when I run /usr/bin/pulseaudio --kill, pulseaudio restarts itself - and I'm not sure what's restarting it...?
<rohdef> I think at least, two secs
<rohdef> SwedeMike, can you find the first package you wrote in aptitude/synaptic/whatever?
<SwedeMike> rohdef: sudo apt-cache searc libgecko
<SwedeMike> search
<rohdef> SwedeMike, no result for mine :S
<SwedeMike> try adding more sources for apt, like universe
<rohdef> SwedeMike, I have all except source code, can it be a source thing?
<SwedeMike> I have no idea.
<rohdef> I'll give it a try
<rohdef> no luck
<rohdef> can I have a copy of a clean /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<rohdef> (or at least relatively clean)
<rohdef> never mind, I'll just download the iso and copy it from there :) thanks for the help SwedeMike
<richardcavell> I'm wondering if the new pulse audio updates are going to get my sound working.  Has anyone installed them?
<Machtin> i wonder if i still have pulseaudio o.O
<Machtin> beacuse.. The program 'pulseaudio' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Machtin> however, sound still works..
<richardcavell> some people who have uninstalled pulseaudio claim that it fixes their sound
<Machtin> interesting.. might work - since it is not installed here. o.O
<Machtin> which brings to my mind: i wanted to buy a x-fi titanium.
<Machtin> Would that one just work? i think i read it was supposed to be included in 2.6.31
<nzmm> has the youtube plugin beenr emoved from totem in karmic?
<mac_v> nzmm: are you not getting a prompt to install the flash plugin? or ...?
<nzmm> No.  Totem had a youtube plugin in prior releases.  See here: http://tecnocode.co.uk/2007/10/12/totem-youtube-plugin/
<nzmm> But i cant see it in totem and i cant see any package in synaptic that looks like its the plugin either
<skazi21101> i just had updated my system and i see some big trouble. update-manager disappeared. i can even intall it. what is this?
<mvo> skazi21101: updated from 9.04 to 9.10 alpha?
<skazi21101> it was 9.10. i opened update-manager and just get patial update
<mvo> skazi21101: what changes did it made then ? or did it crash while performing this update?
<mvo> skazi21101: if the later, do you have a crash file in /var/crash ?
<skazi21101> no. it didn`t crash
<skazi21101> it just removes update-manager
<nzmm> skazi21101:  wait a few hours and use aptitutude safe-upgrade
<skazi21101> are you sure&
<nzmm> not really
<nzmm> but dont see why it wouldnt
<nzmm> its prob just a dependency issue
<skazi21101> what cen replace update-maneger?
<nzmm> synaptic if you like a gui
<skazi21101> i mean. if i would like to do realese upgrade?
<nzmm> what do you mean by release upgrade?
<skazi21101> update-manager -d
<skazi21101> what can do this command?
<nzmm> are you already using 9.10 or are you on 9.04
<nzmm> ?
<skazi21101> already 9.10
<nzmm> i would use 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<nzmm> actually 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<nzmm> see how that works for you
<nzmm> skazi21101: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248915
<skazi21101> thanks
<skazi21101> it seems that there is no such version of update-manager that will work with 9.10 at this moment.
<nzmm> like i said wait a few hours the packages will come
<skazi21101> thanks a lot!
<vak> hi all
<vak> I just updated my Ubuntu Karmic and it doesn't boot into X :(
<nzmm>  :(
<vak> both "startx" and "modprobe nvidia" says "module nvidia not found"
<skazi21101> vak: i had this problem
<skazi21101> vak: flgrx doesn`t start
<vak> skazi21101: oh, did you solve it?
<mac_v> mvo: hi... a couple of bugs i had mentioned to you regarding gnome-codec-install and the update manager grabbing focus , shall i assign them to you as a reminder ?
<skazi21101> vak: and i was unable to solve it. i just format disk, keeping  /home and install it again.
<mvo> mac_v: I fixed one focus bug the other day, but please give me the bug numbers and I check
<skazi21101> what it says&
<vak> skazi21101: oh... paifull....
<skazi21101> vak: what it says in dmesg?
<vak> *painfull
<mvo> mac_v: I may work on them after feature freeze, before may be busy
<skazi21101> vak: startx?
<mac_v> mvo: no probs, they are just bugs ;) no hurry let me get the bug number
<vak> skazi21101: startx says "module nvidia not found"
<nzmm> vak:  try uninstall the drivers?
<skazi21101> vak: yes
<vak> nzvm: skazi21101: unistall all nvidia* stuff?
<skazi21101> ТЩ
<skazi21101> NO
<vak> oh
<mac_v> mvo: Bug #391479 is the focus grab, i'm not sure if the gnome-codec-install bug is fixed or not > Bug #405155 has the list of all the codec bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391479 in update-manager "Child Windows [of Synaptic/update manager] should remain in the same desktop as the parent window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405155 in gnome-codec-install "No prompt to install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405155
<skazi21101> read some thing about installing fglrx with nvidia drivers. i must go
<vak> skazi21101: OK, спасибо
<nzmm> vak: try sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-185
<nzmm> then log try to restart the session
<nzmm> then try*
<vak> nzmm: hm, for some reasn I have nvidia-glx-180, whereas all other nvidia stuff is 185...
<vak> nzmm: maybe that's the reason?
<nzmm> maybe
<nzmm> i would remove all of those 180 packages
<nzmm> then install nvidia-glx-185 afresh
<nacho_> hi
<nacho_> anybody has the problem of not having "setenv" ?
<nzmm> hi
<vak> nzmm:  thanks man! :)
<nzmm> vak:  np
<vak> nzmm: now I can boot again!
<alankila> setenv is in particular shell
<alankila> tcsh, right? You have other ways to deal with environment on bash.
<nacho_> alankila, the other day I've installed csh to track a bug on gedit, I removed csh and now I have setenv complaining when I start gnome-terminal
<nacho_> it says that setenv doesn't exist
<alankila> and tcsh = fail, so don't try to use it as shell. I had an annoying sysadmin who force-fed tcsh to everyone.
<alankila> so? Get rid of whatever piece of program you have wherever you have it that tries to execute the setenv...
<nacho_> the problem is that I don't know which program is trying to execute setenv
<alankila> ok, well, grep setenv from $HOME/.* first
<nacho_> and the weird thing is that echo $SHELL says /bin/csh
<alankila> if that doesn't find it, it's probably in /env
<alankila> What does "ps" say, does it say bash, csh, or something else?
<alankila> in /etc I meant, anyway
<nacho_> just bash
<alankila> hum, interesting. So it claims to use an uninstalled shell... What does "which csh" say?
<nacho_> nothing
<alankila> Hmm. Try to change shell back to /bin/bash with chsh
<alankila> in case it isn't already /bin/bash.
<mvo> skazi21101: I added update-manager now to update-managers removal blacklist :)
<nacho_> alankila, making chsh -s /bin/bash already says /bin/csh when echo $SHELL
<skazi21101> mvo: and how it can help me? i don`t understand?
<nacho_> maybe some kind of weird thing in the alternatives
<alankila> nacho_: err... "already" /bin/csh? This is getting ridiculous.
<mvo> skazi21101: well, you mentioned earlier that during a partial upgrade update-manager removed itself, in the future this will not happen anymore
<nacho_> and in /etc/passwd says /bin/bash too
<alankila> nacho_: ok. So I bet something somewhere is changing the SHELL=something to something else. Your task is to find that program and kill it with extreme prejudice.
<alankila> it's likely a terrible statement like "export SHELL=/bin/csh", which makes 0 sense
<skazi21101> mvo: man, i want it back. maybe you better tell me how make it come back?
<nacho_> alankila, I agree it has to be something like that
<mvo> skazi21101: what does "sudo apt-get install update-manager" in a terminal print?
<skazi21101> it says no such package
<alankila> nacho_: it might be somewhere in /etc, like /etc/profile.d or something... It's hard to say, but it's probably leftover configuration from your csh install
<mvo> skazi21101: and sudo apt-get update ? does that print errors?
<skazi21101> no
<alankila> one easy way to fix that might be to install it back, then apt-get --purge remove csh. That removes also leftover config files. If that fixes it, you should open a bug: installing csh hoses bash, not good.
<nacho_> alankila, doesn't seem to be in /etc as I already greped there and didn't find anything
<nacho_> I already purged it
<nacho_> BTW with root echo $SHELL says /bin/bash
<mvo> skazi21101: that is odd, what does your /etc/apt/sources.list contain?
<nacho_> so I can imagin csh overrided something in my user config
<alankila> nacho_: ok, so it plugged some shit in your home dir then.
<alankila> man bash lists the files it reads from home dir in the FILES section, so check those
<nacho_> ok
<diverse_izzue> an upgrade this morning installed packagekit for me? is karmic going to use packagekit?
<Bauldrick> hello, I run kubuntu-netbook and have just upgraded - but after logging in I see a black screen, kubuntu-netbook suggest I come here and ask about disabling kernel modesetting? Any help
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<BluesKaj> this is a known bug , dunno yet if it affects anything , but was wondering if others have the same warning : WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/lsb_release.py is linked but does not belong to any package.
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: yes everyone should get that warning
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: im thinking they just changed the link in /debian/links file
<gnomefreak> its not hurting anything
<BluesKaj> ok well i have a python script and I hope the path hasn't changed
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: why on earth when one installs the kubuntu-restricted-extras it wants to pull a font form sourceforge which is a .exe
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: dont know you may want to ask in #kubuntu or someone that knows more about it. i will look at the package in a minute
<eagles0513875> this is on karmic
<eagles0513875> i am running it on a vm
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: do you know what .exe it wasnt?
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: its some font exe from source forge
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: kubuntu-restricted-extras should be the same on jaunty as it is in karmic
<gnomefreak> ah well that explains it
<eagles0513875> corefonts which is having issues resolving the site name
<iPoRn> i'm trying to edit the "login screen" but, i have a problem, i don't have the option Login Window Preference on "System > Administration > Login Window Preferences"
<eagles0513875> http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/andale32.exe
<eagles0513875> that is what its trying to download
<gnomefreak> alot of fonts dont support linux
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: you dont have the menu entry ?
<gnomefreak> damn
<IdleOne> np
<gnomefreak> iPoRn: you dont have the menu entry?
<iPoRn> gnomefreak, no ;/
<gnomefreak> look in system-pref-main menu see if it is there under admin
<gnomefreak> iPoRn: ^^^
<gnomefreak> i cant recall if it was shown by default
<iPoRn> i've been searching, but i can't find a way to change it
<mandara> iPoRn, what do you want to edit? What  to change?
<iPoRn> i want to change the login screen
<gnomefreak> iPoRn: ok hold opn a sec.
<mandara> iPoRn, you mean theme
<iPoRn> i'm not sure if the Login Screen, is a part of the Theme, or not
<iPoRn> but, probably is
<gnomefreak> i know one package that provides it IIRC its gnome-art
<iPoRn> i've installed gnome-art, will try with that one
<iPoRn> tks
<gnomefreak> gnome-splashscreen-manager might help instead of gnome-art
<gnomefreak> nope thats not it
<mandara> iPoRn, I think you can't currently change anything about Login screen, except make user login automatically
<iPoRn> with gnome-art, there about 200 login screens
<gnomefreak> gnome-art should do it
<gnomefreak> yeah thats right bvecause they have the lgin  differently
<gnomefreak> iPoRn: right now you cant change anything theme wise just "show the screen for choosing who logs in" and "login as $name automaticly"
<iPoRn> hum...ok
<gnomefreak> be back in a few need to make a call
<shadeslayer> more updates :D
<arvind_khadri> hi, i am on 9.04 now... if i change the instances of jaunty in sources.list and then do a dist-upgrade will i come to karmic?
<shadeslayer> arvind_khadri: probably.....
<arvind_khadri> shadeslayer, ok so how do i come to karmic, without doing a fresh install
<shadeslayer> !upgrade | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<shadeslayer> arvind_khadri: youll be downloading alot of packages..... you could be using a upgrade cd as well
<arvind_khadri> shadeslayer, doesnt it work like debian?
<shadeslayer> arvind_khadri: what does debian do?
<arvind_khadri> shadeslayer, when you change the instances of the name , and then hit a dist-upgrade you go to the next version...
<vasuvi> I installed xserver-xorg-video-nouveau on my system; is there any way to get Ubuntu to use it without manually editing xorg.conf?
<shadeslayer> arvind_khadri: ive never attempted that
<bjsnider> vasuvi, what does it use instead?
<vasuvi> bjsnider: nv
<bjsnider> and what graphics card is this?
<vasuvi> GeForce 5200
<bjsnider> that's tough
<bjsnider> i'm not sure nouveau would work on that old card as well as nv would
<vasuvi> (yeah, old and slow one I know, but that's what a relative's computer has ;) )
<vasuvi> so you think it's not worth it to use nouveau then?
<bjsnider> nouveau is more appropriate for geforce 8k/9k cards
<vasuvi> ah, ok
<bjsnider> the x server in this case is picking the right driver
<bjsnider> but you can at least try it
<vasuvi> so if I were to repeat the exercise on a computer with a, say, 8800 GT, it should automatically pick nouveau you think?
<bjsnider> it should
<bjsnider> if not, then a bug should be filed
<bjsnider> but with that card, you should be using the nvidia binary blob
<vasuvi> okies; I'll try it out with an Ubuntu nightly when I get back home then :)
<vasuvi> as for the binary blob, nah, if I wanted to play games I'd boot up into Windows; for all other purposes I can think of (sans wobbly windows), nouveau should be good enough
<vasuvi> and open-source is one of the reasons I got into Linux in the first place, and prefer to use it whenever possible
<shadeslayer> bjsnider: i have a 8600 M GT....is it better than the nvidia 190 drivers?
<bjsnider> nouveau?
<bjsnider> no
<shadeslayer> bjsnider: yep
 * shadeslayer sticks to the nvidia 190 drivers then
<shadeslayer> oh and btw is dbus broken in KDE?
<shadeslayer> i cant seem to change my laptop to powersaving mode.....it could be power-devil as well.....not sure though
<darthanubis> anyone playing two sources of sound at the same time in kubuntu 9.10. I remember fixing this issue in 9.04 but can't find the same fix.
<bjsnider> darthanubis, i talked to dtchen on your behalf last night. he said make sure you're running the latest pulseaudio release
<BluesKaj> Dunno if you guys noticed but it seems ffmpeg is the stripped version on medibuntu now ...it suddenly stopped working on my video transfers to the TiVo.
<BluesKaj> neither medibuntu nor kubuntu-restricted-extras contain the required decoding capabilities anymore. As much as I fear svn's flakiness , I had no choice but to use it for the ffmpeg build.
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: is power devil working for you?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, no it never has :)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, I'm a manual type user , even the shautdown procedure doesn't work from kicker anymore , i just halt  from the shell
<BluesKaj> suddenly lots of stuff is begining to break , or is it just my setup ...
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: same here
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: its like a mid aplha break down
<Cyberkilla> Hello again
<Cyberkilla> ;)
<itswhatev> just want to verify.. the current rt kernel only supports one proc/1 core correct?
<sparr> php is causing apache to segfault, anyone else experiencing that problem?
<buch> Anyone have any idea why i cant install the latest ati catalyst in the latest kernel?
<bjsnider> buch, because ati has not made the driver buildable on the latest kernel
<bjsnider> and won't until karmic is ready to be released, probably
<buch> ahh okay
<mac_v> buch: BTW , i use ATI too , why is the need for a catalyst? does it improve anything?
<giovani> buch: use nvidia cards, you'll be much happier
<bjsnider> or use another ati graphics driver. i can't say which one. it is difficult to keep track of their many drivers.
<buch> Well i do use nvidia on my desktop but on my notebook
 * alankila thinks radeonhd is pretty good driver overall.
<alankila> but then again, I have 2 or 3 year old laptop.
 * mac_v too^
<bjsnider> is work still proceeding on radeonhd? they fired one of the devs
<buch> Actually i saw a youtube vidoe where someone were useing the latest kernel and the latest ati catalyst - and the fliggering shit were solved
<buch> its a radeon hd 3200 i think
<alankila> fglrx has worked like 20 % of the time I have had this laptop. I hate ATI's utterly crappy support, somehow these people can't make things work as well as nvidia people do. But then again, the reason nvidia stuff works is probably because it replaces most of the X server itself with its own stuff.
<BluesKaj> I hate to agree ,but nvidia (a used 7600gt ) has saved me a lot of grief over the last yr
<bjsnider> it replaces the mes part, which is horribly broken and has been for years
<bjsnider> mesa that is
<BluesKaj> alankila, nvidia just provides better linux support IMO
<alankila> yes, but the *reason* why they succeed better than ATI is probably because they aren't so great a team player, I suspect.
<giovani> that's not an opinion ... it's something everyone knows
<giovani> nvidia plays ball with the linux community, period
<alankila> they just have their proprietary driver, GL implementation, and a driver that hooks into X server and simply replaces about 1/3rd of it with its own stuff, according to a person called "Linux graphics hater" :)
<bjsnider> nvidia had a head start. they've had a good driver years before ati even started trying
<giovani> well it's not a contest about who can do it the fastest
<x1250> better support than ati? ATI opensource drivers are better than nvidia ones.
<giovani> it's an evaluation of the current state
<bjsnider> x1250, yes, and they're still crap
<x1250> bjsnider, maybe, but they work fine here. I hope to see speed improvements tho, but they are not bad.
<alankila> I wonder if anyone can validate the stuff written on this document: http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2008/06/nitty-gritty-shit-on-open-source.html
<mac_v> hmm... i have a weird problem, when i try to play sound in my user profile i can *not* get sound to play in 2 apps simultaneously , but when i create a new user , sound works fine and i can play several apps simultaneously! how do i solve this?
<bjsnider> the graphics hating page is accurate
<bjsnider> alankila, gallium/ttm/gem/dri2 is an effort to deal with the issues presented in the article you're talking about
<bjsnider> in other words, software rendering instead of hardware, and no memory manager
<alankila> right, I've heard some talk about that stuff for some time, even rumours that if you buy just the right hardware it might run for you too
<bjsnider> they won't have that stuff done for some time yet. years, probably
<bjsnider> the intel driver already uses gem and dri2
<bjsnider> so it has a memory manager now
<buch> Yeah actually my desktop, got this old nvidia geforce fx 5200 ultra - wich are bound to use legacy driver 173.. but runs flawlessly after i enabled agp fastwrites, except youtube ect. but guess there are some other issues involved
<alankila> oh, I am being treated well. linux hater has new posts!
<Cyberkilla> anybody here having trouble with the latest nvidia drivers in karmic?
<dotblank> Cyberkilla, with the downlaoded ones fromt hier site
<Cyberkilla> Ah, I only tried the repository version.
<dotblank> Cyberkilla, the repo one worked for me
<Cyberkilla> Whenever I try the 185.18.31, 185.18.36 or 190.x.x drivers, I get artifacts, then the computer resets itself
<dotblank> The downloaded one failed to compile the kernel module
<Cyberkilla> ah
<Cyberkilla> okay
<Cyberkilla> I've had to go back to 185.18.14, which is the old one.
<dotblank> Cyberkilla, are you running compiz?
<Cyberkilla> yes, thought it was causing a problem both with and without compiz
<dotblank> hmm I thought 185 was the new one (for the repo)
<Cyberkilla> it is
<Cyberkilla> 185.18.31 was added a few days ago
<dotblank> and 185 isnt working?
<Cyberkilla> 185.18.36 is the latest nvidia stable
<Cyberkilla> but that doesn't work for me either
<dotblank> hmm
<Cyberkilla> only 185.18.14
<dotblank> what card do you have
<Cyberkilla> NVidia GeForce 8400M GT
<Cyberkilla> Inside of a Sony Vaio VGN-AR41E
<dotblank> hmm you tried purging the driver and reinstalling also removing anyother binary drivers?
<Cyberkilla> I have removed all drivers, booted into vesa and installed them again.
<DanaG> grr, stupid intel wifi... AMT still breaks it.
<Cyberkilla> It just doesn't seem to be making any difference.
<Cyberkilla> The interesting thing is...
<Cyberkilla> The instability can be slowed if I switch to a TTY whenever I see artifacts forming
<Cyberkilla> Also, it will remain stable for longer if I cause as little repainting as possible
<Cyberkilla> The moment I start opening menus, moving windows, etc, it goes insance
<Cyberkilla> That suggests some sort of memory allocation bug
<dotblank> well it must be a bug in the newer versions with your card.. I would just stick to 180 for now and wait it out. 180.14 added vdpau support so you wouldnt be missing anything too drastic
<Cyberkilla> As if it is writing to the wrong place, then it eventually writes beyond VRAM and triggers a system reset
<Cyberkilla> I haven't a clue, but that's what it feels like to me.
<dotblank> Tried looking at nvnews forum?
<Cyberkilla> I have, yes.
<Cyberkilla> I couldn't find anything that applied to me.
<dotblank> hmm
<Cyberkilla> it seems as if I'm the only one reporting the issue, but I have a standard installation.
<Cyberkilla> I haven't done anything special.
<dotblank> If you are really keen on getting to work i would reinstall karmic from scratch and just install 185 off the bat
<dotblank> how is your laptop?
<dotblank> old*
<Cyberkilla> 2 years
<Cyberkilla> I'd rather not reinstall, expectially to an Alpha
<Cyberkilla> I have home on a separate partition
<Cyberkilla> just in case, but i prefer to avoid it
<dotblank> you could try as a last step. uninstalling the repo drivers and installing the one from nvidia's site.. install the pkg2 version
<Cyberkilla> Hmm, I might try that.
<Cyberkilla> It still kinda defeats the object though.
<Cyberkilla> It should work with the one in the repositories.
<Cyberkilla> If I could find someone with the same hardware, I could determine whether it is an issue on my end.
<_UsUrPeR_> Is there anyone in here able to talk to me about the new Karmic Intel drivers? Specifically, the tweak used for atoms? Specifically pertaining to the LVDS tweak?
<Bauldrick> i'm in need of some help, on kubuntu-netbook, can login, but don't get desktop, just a black screen
<Cyberkilla> I'll get out of the way though, because my problem is temporarily resolved. I will wait until next month before trying the latest drivers.
<Cyberkilla> Thanks anyway, dotblank;)
<dotblank> Cyberkilla, np
<x1250> wow, installing kde makes fonts in firefox SOOO UGLY!
<x1250> hapilly this can be fixed removing ~/.fonts.conf
<mac_v> bjsnider: in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ,why does every thing have ";" is that used instead of "#" are they commented out or ?
<bjsnider> why ask me?
<mac_v> hehe , hmm... i thought i remembered you as saying something about that , sorry
<mac_v> bjsnider: ^
<Bauldrick> how do i go about disabling kernel modesetting?
<RagnarokAngel> Alright, I have a question about my audio
<bjsnider> i can almost guarantee you the answer is "make sure you're using the latest pulseaudio"
<RagnarokAngel> well the thing is that my sound works great, just fine, through just about everything, system, rhythmbox, firefox
<RagnarokAngel> but banshee isn't playing anything.
<RagnarokAngel> and the latest version of pulse would be test6, correct?
<bjsnider> rhythmbox and banshee both use gstreamer as the backend
<bjsnider> maybe it's specific to banshee, the problem
<DanaG> hmm, try opening gstreamer-properties.
<DanaG> Should be set to Auto or Pulseaudio.
<RagnarokAngel> set to auto
<bjsnider> hit the test button
<bjsnider> does it playeth sound?
<RagnarokAngel> yes
<RagnarokAngel> it's only banshee i'm getting problems with
<bjsnider> i would say you have a banshee bug
<RagnarokAngel> sound works for the same files in rhythm box
<RagnarokAngel> excellent...
<RagnarokAngel> alright
<RagnarokAngel> onto my next audio issue then...
<bjsnider> i wonder if it shows up in pavucontrol when you're trying to play something thru it
<RagnarokAngel> Audacity is doing really strange things when I try to import audio, says somethign about the ffmpeg files not found, then I search and it finds them just fine
<RagnarokAngel> bjsnider: it does not show up in pavucontrol
<bjsnider> well that's funny
<bjsnider> almost like it's forgotten to talk to gstreamer at all
<RagnarokAngel> yeah
<RagnarokAngel> I purged banshee and reinstalled
<RagnarokAngel> no change
<RagnarokAngel> which is so weird because it worked the other day just fine...
<RagnarokAngel> I've just been having amazing luck with audio issues
<RagnarokAngel> my bluetooth headset pairs but is not found in my devices by pavucontrol
<RagnarokAngel> audacity decides that importing audio is the devil
<RagnarokAngel> banshee has gone awal
<mapet> help, apt-get is broken after the last update
<mapet> is there a solution already?
<blueyed> I have no sound with Pulseaudio.. pacmd and then "list-sinks" displays only "name: <auto_null>" as sink. I guess that's the issue, all sound being sunk to "null".. known issue?
<RagnarokAngel> excellent
<RagnarokAngel> the reboot fixed VLC
<RagnarokAngel> *sigh* still no banshee
<kaddi> hmm... my kde is still broken. :/ it crashes at boot, when I start it with startx everything loads except plasma, I even get desktop effects
<RagnarokAngel> are you running jaunty?
<kaddi> no karmic
<RagnarokAngel> I tried to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in karmic
<RagnarokAngel> and it broke
<RagnarokAngel> I think they broke something in the package
<kaddi> it was working real fine till 3 days ago.. the updates broke something
<RagnarokAngel> I couldn't get kubuntu-desktop to even install
<kaddi> when did you try? there were some broken packages 3 days ago, but they have been fixed by now I think
<RagnarokAngel> the other day...
<RagnarokAngel> yesterday?
<RagnarokAngel> maybe the day before
<bjsnider> RagnarokAngel, try wiping out your local banshee config files
<blueyed> Now that I'
<RagnarokAngel> bjsnider: I did that
<RagnarokAngel> bjsnider: and I purged banshee
<blueyed> ve purge everything pulseaudio related, still only KDE apps have sound, e.g. amarok, but not e.g. lastm
<RagnarokAngel> bjsnider: I think banshee has a bug...
<bjsnider> try it fromt he command line and see if it spits out any error info
<RagnarokAngel> banshee doesn't really run through the command line... It runs and then it spits me to another line and banshee keeps running.
<RagnarokAngel> oh wait
<RagnarokAngel> now it's displaying output in the command line
<RagnarokAngel> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<RagnarokAngel> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<RagnarokAngel> [Error 15:20:12.917] GStreamer resource error: OpenWrite
<bjsnider> yeah so it can't talk to gstreamer
<RagnarokAngel> any reason that could happen?
<bjsnider> version mismatch maybe?
<bjsnider> try googling it
<kaddi> If I wanted to try reinstall kde completely, how would I go about this best? remove and install kubuntu-desktop?
<RagnarokAngel> kaddi: I would think so
<giovani> why would you do that?
<kaddi> RagnarokAngel: I had some bad experience with ubuntu-desktop that took care of 3 packages on my system, leaving everything else behind... :/
<giovani> that's a metapackage that includes EVERYTHING on your desktop
<kaddi> giovani: hoping to reinstall kde completely and fix the crash I'm experiencing
<giovani> kaddi: apt-get remove kde-window-manager
<kaddi> thanks :) I'll try that and see how things go..
<bjsnider> removing kubuntu-desktop will not remove kde or anything else
<bjsnider> metapackages do not work in reverse
<kaddi> bjsnider: that explains why ubuntu-desktop failed on me :p
<RagnarokAngel> that's true
<RagnarokAngel> I forgot
<RagnarokAngel> I tried removing kubuntu-desktop and it didn't work.
<ReaperFromHell> hey there! Could anyonde help me out? i'm having some trouble mounting my external drive as non-root. I'm using Karmic Alpha4 fully updated.
<ReaperFromHell> Thanks in advance
<bjsnider> the kde stuff would have to be removed manually package by package
<giovani> bjsnider: kde-window-manager is the main kde package, afaik
<RagnarokAngel> well you can get most of it in a few commands
<giovani> everything else is add-on apps
<RagnarokAngel> remove kde-*
<RagnarokAngel> and
<RagnarokAngel> hmmm
<RagnarokAngel> what was the other one...
<giovani> kdm?
<giovani> kde used to be the main package before karmic
<giovani> now it's kde-window-manager
<kaddi> at boot the first thing that crashes is kdmgreet, then when trying to generate an error log it's kbuildsycoca. I located kbuildsycoca in kdebase-workspace-bin, but reinstalling that one didn't help
<Jeruvy> ReaperFromHell: is it not mounting?  Or is it just a permission problem?
<kaddi> and reinstalling kde-window-manager didn't help either
<giovani> kaddi: well that's not surprising -- I mean, reinstalling a package doesn't usually fix anything
<ReaperFromHell> i'm guessing a permission problem although i have the user option in fstab
<giovani> unless the package originally had errors when installing
<kaddi> giovani: actually I thought/think that it's a dependency problem, which is why I was looking into reinstalling all of kde packages, so they sure match
<giovani> why would the dependencies have gotten mis-installed?
<Jeruvy> ReaperFromHell: have you tried sudo chown 'user:group' /dev/media/external ?
<kaddi> giovani: because I updated during the glitch with the kdebase-workspace-data package. (13 was announced/expected, only 12 could be foud) and since then I can't run kde anymore
<ReaperFromHell> OMG Jeruvy that did it! :D
<Jeruvy> ReaperFromHell: cool, so it was just an ownership issue, keep in mind if you remove it it may need to be 'owned' again.
<ReaperFromHell> Jeruvy: i was going to ask you exactly that! is there a way to automate that? or some kind of workaround?
<kaddi> giovani: and mostly because I can't really think of any other reason, why it would be broken, or how to troubleshoot it. Just wanted to try reinstalling kde as a last fix before giving up
<Jeruvy> I'm sure someone can advise better than I on a more permanent solution if thats a problem.   My only suggestion isn't very good, but copy that to a script and run it when needed should do the trick
<Jeruvy> ReaperFromHell: ^^
<ReaperFromHell> bah...
<ReaperFromHell> oh well at least now i know what was causing the problem! :P
<ReaperFromHell> thanks once again Jeruvy
<ReaperFromHell> o/
<Jeruvy> ReaperFromHell: cheers
<ReaperFromHell> Jeruvy: would adding myself to the disk group help in any way?
<ReaperFromHell> xD
<Jeruvy> yep
<ReaperFromHell> well i might try that! :)
<ReaperFromHell> Jeruvy: i'm guessing i must reboot/logout for the group changes to take effect no?
<yoasif> im having an issue with cpan installing Catalyst::Authentication::Credential::OpenID
<yoasif> it fails tests
<yoasif> anyone have any ideas?
<bucky> yoasif, just a guess but maybe you need other modules like the ones in libcatalyst-modules-perl or libcatalyst-modules-extra-perl
<Jeruvy> ReaperFromHell: just a logout should do the trick.  Sorry for the delay, I'm beating a server to death atm :)
<yoasif> installed those bucky
<bucky> hmm..
<ReaperFromHell> Jeruvy: no problem... i'll do it as soon as this damn download finishes! :P
<DanaG> weird... my xorg broke just today, somehow.
<DanaG> DOesn't work with fglrx, radeon, fbdev, or even vesa.
<yoasif> bucky, "yoasif" at 217.168.144.84 pasted "issue installing Catalyst::Authentication::Credential::OpenID" (132 lines) at http://scsys.co.uk:8001/32996
<bucky> yoasif, is it version 0.04 ?
<yoasif> bucky, dont worry about it -- asked some catalyst guys on irc.perl.org and they said they are working on it and to do a force install
<bucky> ok
<frandavid100> hiya
<bucky> ayih
<frandavid100> do you guys know how to launch gnome-shell in karmic?
<kaddi> hmm.. so anyone has a suggestion what I could try to get kde back to working? At boot kdmgreet crashes with a segfault and whne I try to start it manually kbuildsycoca crashes with a segfault :/
<bucky> frandavid100, type gnome-terminal  in a term
<kaddi> But using startx from tty2, I get a lot of segfaults, but I get everything except plasma loaded...
<bucky> frandavid100, or Applications=>Accessories=>Terminal
<frandavid100> bucky: gnome-terminal? surely you mean gnome-shell?
<bucky> frandavid100, /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<frandavid100> ok
<frandavid100> what command should I run from there?
<bucky> you don't have it in your menus ^^
<frandavid100> bucky: alright, did it
<jetsaredim> what's the new bug reporting tool?
<kaddi> apport? or ubuntu-bug maybe?
<jetsaredim> u-b
<genii> Ironically enough apport itself keeps crashing on me
<kaddi> hehe, drkonqui is crashing when trying to report a bug for me too... but then everything seems to be crashing ;)
<jetsaredim> is there any way to install vlc without dragging all of X with it?
<BUGabundo> boas
<jetsaredim> i just want to use it for its transcoding
<DanaG> vlc-nox
<kaddi> is there an easy way to uninstall kde4.3 from karmic?
<giovani> kaddi: the package name I provided you earlier should be the parent kde package
<kaddi> giovani: kde-window-manager only removed that one package and left all others intact
<giovani> that's because that's how debian/ubuntu work
<giovani> you need to use deborphan
<giovani> to remove the no-longer-depended-on packages
<giovani> or I think aptitute tries to do this for you
<x1250> kde-window-manager? :S, naah, try some libraries
<AlanBell> evening all
<AlanBell> at the moment openerp-server doesn't install because of a dependency on python-xml
<AlanBell> debian have a newer version of openerp-server than karmic
<bjsnider> doesn't karmic have python-xml?
<AlanBell> http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/openerp-server 5.0.3 vs 5.0.1 in karmic
<AlanBell> no python-xml is dropped from karmic
<AlanBell> and was broken anyway
<bjsnider> what does the debian package depend on?
<AlanBell> libxml2
<AlanBell> or python-lxml
<x1250> kaddi, try: sudo aptitude purge kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data ~n"kde*"
<AlanBell> http://packages.debian.org/sid/openerp-server link to the binary package info
<AlanBell> what is the process to get the package updated from Debian?
<bjsnider> you file a bug and make it a packaging request
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bjsnider> it should be pretty easy assuming it's not a massive package
<AlanBell> ok, will do
<ActionParsnip> is there a menu replacement in karmic to replace the ubuntu menu
<phoenixz> Hi there, I want to upgrade my kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 alpha4 (or anythihng newer than that..) Where can I find repositories?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixz: sudo update-manager -d
<phoenixz> ActionParsnip: thanks, just found it on the site as well
<ActionParsnip> phoenixz: if you want the full benefit of ext4 you must format
<genii> Can tune2fs be used for ext3 -> ext4 conversion?
<phoenixz> ActionParsnip: My HD is already ext4, I already upgraded on that one :)
<ActionParsnip> if its not a new partition made in ext4 then its not getting the full benefits of ext4
<ActionParsnip> converting ext3 to ext4 only gets half the benefits
<x1250> people should be aware of EXT4 data loss troubles before migrating to EXT4
<AlanBell> bjsnider: bug 418862 does that look ok?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418862 in openerp-server "please sync openerp-server (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418862
<BUGabundo> x1250: AFAIK kernels .30 and up have all those fixed
<BUGabundo> its not any more danger then ext3
<bjsnider> looks fine to me
<x1250> BUGabundo, not for me, lost data with data=ordered, two times.
<x1250> data=journal fixed the issue for me, but is noticeably slower...
<DanaG> hmm, the -7 kernel is rather broken for me, too... Xorg just hard-locks under that kernel.
<edgy> Hi, I lost the sound after the latest updates! any one else?
<edgy> this is in kubuntu, I would logout and try ubuntu, may be I don't encounter it ...
<kaddi> I'm back in business :D purged the kdelibs, reinstalled kubuntu-desktop, everything works fine now. :)
<genii> For some reason gparted reports different partition info for me than fdisk.
<giovani> genii: such as?
<genii> fdisk reports the partition layout as it was prior to shrinking and moving my Vista partition. gparted reports the actual partition info as the drive is really being used
<genii> giovani: ^
<giovani> oh boy, "shrinking"
<giovani> never a good way to start
<giovani> you sure that the paritions are actually shunk, and not just the filesystems?
<genii> giovani: Yes
<giovani> what did you use to "resize" your partitions?
<genii> giovani: I removed the diagnostics partitions at beginning and end of drive, moved the ntfs (Vista) to start of disc and shrunk it to 80Gb from 160
<genii> giovani: I used gparted to do the resizing
<giovani> maybe it wrote a GPT to the disk?
<giovani> and fdisk is reading the MBR
<genii> Here is the fdisk paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/259512/ and I'll get a gparted shot in a minute
<giovani> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<giovani> it says clearly
<genii> http://i27.tinypic.com/35mf9cw.png  is the gparted shot
<aboSamoor> start application omit any switch passed to the program in the command line ? I am trying to run transmission at startup minimized by using -m switch and every time the start up applications omit the -m part ! any idea ?!
<genii> giovani: Sure the entries are not in order. I don't care about the order. But it shows on fdisk for instance the Compaq diagnostics partition that i deleted
<giovani> genii: yeah, it looks like the parition table is crap
<giovani> "resizing" often leads to bad stuff
<giovani> /dev/sda3           20643       20643        8032+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<giovani> /dev/sda3           20643       20643        8032+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<giovani> that's concerning
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<genii> giovani: Any way you can think of to sync the two so fdisk reports what gparted reports? (the gparted layout is what I'm actually using)
 * knittl is away: Gone away for now
<aboSamoor> did anyone notice the u1.com/notes section that can be updated by tomboy ?!
<RagnarokAngel> My webcam isn't being recognized in cheese anymore -- worked fine with Jaunty
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: lots of changes on kernel .31
<BUGabundo> we changed gspca and it broke a lot of web cams
<BUGabundo> new drivers required
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: uh huh, so if I *need* my camera working, what can I do?
<BUGabundo> I got mine back, this weekend too :)
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: bride a gspca dev to fix it ??
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> better check with upstream dev for your web cam driver
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: or if I need a temporary fix I could install the old kernel, right?
<BUGabundo> nope
<RagnarokAngel> what? why not?
<BUGabundo> will break dkms and alsa/pa
<RagnarokAngel> excellent.
<RagnarokAngel> my girlfriend is going to be pissed.
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> ohh anna
<bjsnider> why did u upgrade then?
<BUGabundo> audiom I think
<RagnarokAngel> bjsnider: because my headphones don't work w/ Jaunty
<RagnarokAngel> bjsnider: It seems no matter what I do I'm breaking something...
<bjsnider> your headphones
<aboSamoor> can anyone test if the Startup Application omit the switches from the command line ?
<RagnarokAngel> bjsnider: yeah, my headphone jack doesn't recognize when I plug them in. I subbed a bug report, but they said to test in Karmic... Lots of stuff was working alright so I just upgraded
<dtchen> they being me, probably.
<bjsnider> dtchen, did you fix your lbm problem?
<dtchen> which lbm problem?
<bjsnider> the one you had last night
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system - LVM users should avoid 2.6.31-7.27-generic (#418514) | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 4 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 | 100 Papercuts: http://u.nu/9gvu
<bjsnider> sorry, lvm
<dtchen> no, been at work all day and am just starting to look
<dtchen> it's pretty clearly in the Ubuntu sauce; my gut feeling is the KSM merge
<karl_> hey i just install alpha 4 and need some help
 * knittl is back.
<dtchen> neither the mainline 2.6.31-rc7 nor the most current c-o-d build exhibit the problem
<RagnarokAngel> so BUGabundo there's really nothing I can do unless I liveCD jaunty?
<karl_> um basically i cant change my screen resoluttion from 800x600
<RagnarokAngel> karl_: you tried xrandr?
<karl_> no
<karl_> no idea what it is
<RagnarokAngel> karl_: type xrandr into your command prompt and see what it kicks back at you
<karl_> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 800 x 600, maximum 4096 x 4096
<karl_> VGA1 connected 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm   800x600        60.3*    640x480        59.9
<karl_> thats the message back
<karl_> i have a  Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<RagnarokAngel> Hmmm, looks like something broke with their detection
<BUGabundo> some one needs to teach you about pastebin :(
<BUGabundo> karl_: first, pleae run update-manager to get all updates
<karl_> sry forgot still new with irc
<BUGabundo> alpha4 is OLD
<karl_> ok
<BUGabundo> !paste > karl_
<ubottu> karl_, please see my private message
<RagnarokAngel> karl_: you can use xrandr to manually set your vid settings...
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: According to the main ubuntu chat you're fine for pasting in as long as it's below 4 lines of code
<RagnarokAngel> which his was
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: he is new to this. don't mess with his head
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: what's wrong with giving him the *real* rules!?
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: talking about xrandr !!!!!
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: so? xrandr will get his problem fixed?
<BUGabundo> he is no longer here
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: probably got his problem fixed is why :-p
<bjsnider> there is a gui for xrandr
<BUGabundo> or crashed X
<RagnarokAngel> bjsnider: is there?
<BUGabundo> karl1: welcome back
<karl1> sorry xchat is horrible had to dl pidgion
<RagnarokAngel> lol
<BUGabundo> s/pidgion/pidgin/ LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> seems to not work either
<BUGabundo> ahahaahah
<karl1> arrg
<BUGabundo> dude
<karl1> sry
<BUGabundo> you are making us look sily
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: xrandr fixed my screen issues. Sort of.
<karl1> but i ran update manager and it says not all updates can be installed
<bjsnider> karl1, look in System>Preferences>Display
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: so where do I report my webcam is broken?
<BUGabundo> karl1: yeah that's like that today
<BUGabundo> something is holding back a few libs
<BUGabundo> just do regular updates, and don't force it, ok?
<alteregoa> burp
<karl1> Bugabundo: im downloading the updates now then
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: $ ubuntu-bug linux
<alteregoa> i use the realtime preemption kernel
<BUGabundo> but its not OUR prob
<karl1> bjsnider: what should i look for in display
<BUGabundo> its the gcpa
 * genii makes more coffee
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: if I downgrade to the .30 kernel, will everything work for now?
<bjsnider> karl1, change your screen resolution
<karl1> bjsnider: no other option other then 800x600
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: or will my pulse/alsa still be busted to hell?
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: yep
<BUGabundo> same as jaunty kernel
<BUGabundo> all hell will break loose
<alteregoa> wine has a much lower latency compared to windows, thats fnordastic
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: I'm screwed, in short?
<BUGabundo> it takes a lot of dtchen work to make kernel and PA work nice
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> you just have to get it fixed
<BUGabundo> its not that bad
<BUGabundo> most drivers already are
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: i'm screwed for a webchat *tonight*
<BUGabundo> that's the idea of testing devel version
<BUGabundo> so you can make sure your HW and SW works on final release
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: yes, which is why I decided to help test
<BUGabundo> well, unless your dev is really quick coder, yeah you are :)
<bjsnider> karl1, what ist he native resolution of that monitor?
<alteregoa> what size?
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: *sigh* time to bake a usb drive w/ jaunty...
<alteregoa> i use crt
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: look on LP, and upstream for the person doing the work
<alteregoa> there are no natives or indigenous peoples on the screen
<BUGabundo> maybe its even fixed already
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: Anna will be extra mad if we can't get some webcam working later...
<karl1> bjsnider: not sure its a 15inch lcd made by lg model number is flatron l1520B and ihave had much high resolutions then 800X600
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: how would I be able to know if it's already fixed?
<alteregoa> 1024x768
<karl1> also ubuntu says its an unknow monitor
<alteregoa> cause its 15"
<karl1> oo ok
<bjsnider> well, run all of the graphics driver updates and so forth
<alteregoa> its 4:3 or 16:9?
<RagnarokAngel> karl1: you can manually set your resolution using xrandr....
<alteregoa> err 16:10?
<karl1> iv got no options in restricted drivers
<bjsnider> there's no restricted intel graphcis driver
<LLStarks> any chance at fontconfig 2.7.1 making karmic
<karl1> RagnarokAngel: will xrandr be able to make it the default resolution for everything ie login screen etc
<karl1> its 4:3
<RagnarokAngel> karl1: uhm. If you manually set your config file, I believe so...
<RagnarokAngel> karl1: i'm more finding a fix for now, and submit to the devs to be able to get it fixed for everyone.
<RagnarokAngel> oh and BUGabundo my banshee isn't playing nice w/ gstreamer anymore.
<RagnarokAngel> I feel a mono hate discussion brewing...
<kaddi> what version of mono comes with karmic anyway?
<BUGabundo> sent bugs on it?
<BUGabundo> !info mono
<kaddi> true
<karl1> RagnarokAngel : well im gona do a full update and then see if mabye that fixes my issue
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo> !search mono
<ubottu> Found: mono, code, vcs
<dtchen> 2.4.2.3
<BUGabundo> hey arand
<BUGabundo> who would tough dtchen would be a nice bot :)
<kaddi> hehe
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: so I need to report my bug...
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> and look for the driver mantainer
<RagnarokAngel> wow
<BUGabundo> that's the CRUCIAL part
<RagnarokAngel> $ubuntu-bug linux is giving me an error.
<BUGabundo> _we_ won't fix it, unless its fixed upstream
<BUGabundo> being kernel and all
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> WFM
<RagnarokAngel> The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<BUGabundo> try $ apport-cli -fp linux
<RagnarokAngel> ...
<RagnarokAngel> riiiiiiiight
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> what darn kernel do you have?
<RagnarokAngel> whatever came in the update?!
<RagnarokAngel> what's the command to check
<RagnarokAngel> I keep forgetting
<kaddi> uname -a
<hggdh> anyone having problems shutting down 2.26.31-7?
<RagnarokAngel> Linux ra-ubuntubox 2.6.31-020631rc6-generic #020631rc6 SMP Fri Aug 14 09:43:40 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<RagnarokAngel> WTF!?
<RagnarokAngel> There's a 7th1?
<hggdh> yes
<dtchen> hggdh: yes, known issue.
<RagnarokAngel> Why don't I have it?
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: That's not OUR kernel
<dtchen> RagnarokAngel: you're running the mainline build of 2.6.31-rc6
<hggdh> because you will not be able to shutdown on it...
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.31-6-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 21 17:55:00 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: ok, so my kernel *is* the supported one?
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: good reason.
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, no, your kernel is *not* the supported one
<dtchen> RagnarokAngel: no, that's the UNsupported mainline 2.6.31-rc7 build, as i said above
<BUGabundo> hggdh: Power OFF ?? lol
<BUGabundo> pull the cord
<RagnarokAngel> ...
<RagnarokAngel> why can't I report a bug?
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: try running karmic kernl
<hggdh> BUGabundo, not on a laptop, it does not work
<BUGabundo> no idea why you aren't
<BUGabundo> hggdh: everything has a powercord
<BUGabundo> *everything*
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: why don't I have the regular kernel1?
<BUGabundo> even life support machines :D
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, you cannot report a bug on this kernel because it is *not* an Ubuntu kernel
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: you tell me
<BUGabundo> hggdh: well tecnly it is
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: I didn't run any kernel update stuff.
<BUGabundo> its just not a karmic or archive on
<BUGabundo> *one
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: how do I get to the regular ubuntu kernel then?
<BUGabundo> didn't you get it for jaunty ?
<BUGabundo> and never removed it ?
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: oh, that might be it...
<BUGabundo> its an higher version, so its bootting from thatr
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: so do I need to manually tell it to boot from the supported one?
<BUGabundo> purge it, and try karmic one
<BUGabundo> Or REMOVE THIS
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: alright, what command should purge *that* kernel
<hggdh> after, of course, making sure you do have an alternate kernel ;-)
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: I don't want to completely F*** my install.
<BUGabundo> hggdh: eheheheheeheheheheheh
<kaddi> hggdh good thinking :p
<BUGabundo> hggdh: boot to the regular kernel 1st, see if everything works (webcam included)
<BUGabundo> go to synaptic and remove the ppa version
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: shouldn't that message be to me?
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, open synaptic, and search for 2.26.31-6
<BUGabundo> RagnarokAngel: no, it was for hggdh
<BUGabundo> ohh the last on
<BUGabundo> yeah that one was
<BUGabundo> lolol
<RagnarokAngel> thank you.
<hggdh> then install the respective kernel headers, and (whatever) kernel for your hardware
<BUGabundo> ok' I'm too tired
<hggdh> then boot it
<BUGabundo> keep eating the 'e' on one
<BUGabundo> gonna go offline and watch Eureka
<hggdh> if everything is kosher, go back in synaptic, and remove the mainstream kernel
<BUGabundo> bye
<RagnarokAngel> searching in synaptic for 2.26... didn't work
<karl1> ok i updated fully and still having the same issue
<RagnarokAngel> I still have the debs laying around
<RagnarokAngel> can I remove using those?
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: searching synaptic is returning no results
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, sorry, search for version 2.6.31-6
<hggdh> not .26.
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: what's the standard kernel I *should* have for today's Karmic?
<hggdh> 2.6.31-6.26
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: ok I have that installed.... I should be looking to remove the one that I get from uname -a, correct?
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: I need to report a bug for my webcam, so I have to be running the regular kernel
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, correct. You might want to boot on 2.6.31-6 to be sure your system still works, *then* remove the mainline one
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, also correct for the bug
<karl1> hey does karmic not have an xorg anymore?
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: alright, I'll be right back then...
<hggdh> good luck
<karl1> where is it located etc/x11?
<hggdh> under /etc/X11
<hggdh> at least mine is here
<karl1> i dont have an xorg fiel
<hggdh> karl1, what xorg file? You mean xorg.conf?
<karl1> yea
<hggdh> not good
<karl1> was gona try and mess around with it to see if i can change my resolution issue
<karl1> but i dont seem to have it
<kaddi> you do not need a xorg.conf, but you can simply create one
<hggdh> karl1, you probable hit the wrong button ;-) use this for a template: http://pastebin.com/f2c245379
<hggdh> and kaddi is correct, anyway
<RagnarokAngel> Heck yes. Webcam works with the mainstream kernels
<kaddi> hehe
<RagnarokAngel> Now, to delete this funky one that it keeps trying to boot me into...
<RagnarokAngel> if I've got the debs
<RagnarokAngel> hmm
<RagnarokAngel> dpkg should have a way to delete these suckers en masse, right?
<karl1> hggdh: what should i do just create the file using the one u put on paste bin?
<hggdh> karl1, yes, this is pretty much the default one
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, just go to synaptic, and delete them there
<karl1> ok i just see u have fglrx
<karl1> i think id be intel right
<hggdh> karl1, no, I do not -- it is commented out
<hggdh> xorg will dynamically find the correct video driver. Most of the times, at least
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: excellent. Now I'm getting SERIOUS sound skipping...
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, perfect. Now... time to report the bug ;-)
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: should I try out the -7 kernel?
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, you can, as long as you accept powering off your machine via the power button (the kernel shutdown is hanging)
<karl1> lets see what happens
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: That's fine by me
<hggdh> go for it, then :-)
<RagnarokAngel> ....
<RagnarokAngel> oh ok everything I clicked just happened
<RagnarokAngel> just took a minute
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: and what do I do about my bluetooth headset pairing and not being available as a device?
<alteregoa> he's a queen
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: I've subbed a bug for this, but I'm hoping that there's some what I can fix it...
<alteregoa> yyyyeah
<alteregoa> i got a error
<RagnarokAngel> alright, and now to test out the -7 kernel...
<RagnarokAngel> brb again
<alteregoa> ok now following advice to you develdoper
<legend2440> jaunty uses the nvidia 180 driver. what version does karmic include?
<alteregoa> if you open unmounted disks, you see it on the nautilus computer tab
<hggdh> legend2440, you can go to http://packages.ubuntu.com, and search for it
<alteregoa> just add a functionality in this tab called (automount each start)
<legend2440> hggdh: ok thanks
<alteregoa> because the average user is not able to edit fstab!
<alteregoa> dont make that crap to complex for average peoples thanks mister developer of software
<RagnarokAngel> well -7 breaks my webcam support again *sigh*
<RagnarokAngel> oh wait
<RagnarokAngel> I lied
<RagnarokAngel> working now
<hggdh> alteregoa, can you please open a bug with your request? Complaining here will not help much
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: THANKS! I got everything I need working!!!
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: you're my hero!
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, heh. I finally get to be a hero...
<arand> alteregoa: there's always python disk manager (correct name?) For a somewhat more graphical way of doing automounts...
<RagnarokAngel> banshee and mplayer aren't doing audio playback now...
<RagnarokAngel> so
<RagnarokAngel> I'm sure I should file a bug for that
<RagnarokAngel> rhythmbox and vlc work fine though
<RagnarokAngel> so
<RagnarokAngel> NO idea wtf that is all about...
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-26
<iPoRn> hy, i've started my ubuntu, and a have a small icon that says: One or more disks are failing...i already boot a live cd, and made some fsck tests, but i still have the problem...here the output of the fsck : http://pr0n.no-ip.org/disco.log
<alteregoa> lol
<alteregoa> its ok dude
<alteregoa> fsck doesnt know about your disk
<alteregoa> it doesnt heal your disk dude
<alteregoa> its smart self monitoring analysis reporting tool SMART
<alteregoa> your harddisk told the OS that she's gonna die
<iPoRn> the thing is, on the Palimsest program, it says that a have damaged sectors
<alteregoa> yeah
<iPoRn> my disk is going to die? ;o
<alteregoa> thats a message from your harddrive
<iPoRn> not again ;<
<alteregoa> yes she is dying
<alteregoa> get a 24/7 harddisk, not those cheap crap shitachis or samsucks
<iPoRn> is it normal, to last only one year?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> because some of them are real crap
<iPoRn> btw, for a laptop, what do you think is a good one?
<alteregoa> take a look to the prices, do you think a disk could be good for just 50 bucks?
<iPoRn> this one cost me near 100 euros
<alteregoa> get a seagate
<alteregoa> 500gb seagate or something
<alteregoa> momentus
<alteregoa> 7200.4
<alteregoa> its the lowest power laptop hd with 7200rpm
<alteregoa> and its capable of 24/7
<alteregoa> 119 bucks on newegg
<alteregoa> aprox 75 euros plus vat tax
<iPoRn> dumb question, for laptop is 2.5pol, or 3.5 ?
<alteregoa> 2.5
<iPoRn> going to see the prices here, in my country
<alteregoa> yeah your country adds 30 percent vat taxes
<iPoRn> here, what i see more is, seagate, western digital and samsung
<iPoRn> Disk Seagate 2,5" SATA 320Gb 7200rpm 16Mb - 67,90 €
<protocols> hi all
<alteregoa> buy the 7200.4
<alteregoa> those first 320gb series with perpendicular recording sucks
<alteregoa> the 2nd series are reliable, they are used in blades
<RagnarokAngel> alright so I get quite the error w/ my dual screen setup on the -7 kernel that I don't get on the -6
<RagnarokAngel> I think X crashes
<RagnarokAngel> though, I'm not spit back to a terminal
<RagnarokAngel> so
<RagnarokAngel> it might be more sinister...
<DanaG> Same here.
<DanaG> -7 kernel crashes on trying to start Xorg.
<DanaG> I've tried fglrx, radeon, fbdev, and vesa... all of them crash.
<RagnarokAngel> well, it starts just fine for my regular screen
<RagnarokAngel> but
<DanaG> oh yeah, newegg newsletter is way handy, speaking of hard drives.
<RagnarokAngel> trying to do both my laptop screen and the 1920x1080 external crashes it.
<iPoRn> alteregoa, sorry to be such a pain in the butt, but you mean this one's right: http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/laptops/momentus/momentus_7200.4/
<RagnarokAngel> at least when I'm trying to get them to do an unmirror display
<DanaG> Actually, I liked my old 200GB Hitachi 7K200 better than I like my newer Seagate ST9250421AS (250GB 7200RPM drive) -- the older drive was way faster at spinning up from a stopped state.
<DanaG> Old one took like a third to a half of a second; new one takes more like 3/4 of a second.
<iPoRn> my issue is: im killing an HD in each year ;x
<DanaG> how d'you manage that?
<RagnarokAngel> iPoRn: if you've got lots of money to blow you could go w/ a SSD
<DanaG> Too bad they're currently horribly expensive.
<iPoRn> i dont ;p
<DanaG> 200 gigs for 300 bucks... that's the price point I'm waiting for.
<DanaG> Or even 200 gigs for 350 bucks.
<iPoRn> western digital, is any good?
<DanaG> beats me.  check storagereview.com and silentpcreview.com.
<RagnarokAngel> DanaG: whoah. I paid 100 bucks for a TB from seagate....
<genii> iPoRn: wd isn't horrible
<RagnarokAngel> DanaG: now, the enclosure failed on me... But hopefully the drive is still good
<giovani> 200GB for $300?
<giovani> on what planet?
<giovani> or rather, in what year?
<RagnarokAngel> yeah, that's what I was thinking...
<RagnarokAngel> You can do better with SSD :-p
<giovani> the current price point for standard HDs now is 6-8 cents/GB
<DanaG> That's what I meant... I want SSDs to reach that price point.  =þ
<giovani> why do you need/want a SSD that large?
<DanaG> Not necessarily the same as current hard drives... but not fiendishly expensive would be nice.
<RagnarokAngel> giovani: because you can.
<giovani> that's a bad reason
<DanaG> Because I have lots of stuff to store.
<giovani> place the right data on the right drive
<RagnarokAngel> giovani: because I want instant access to all of my data.
<giovani> DanaG: you should not being using a SSD for regular data storage
<DanaG> And I like to keep it allllll with me.
<genii> I recall paying $2400 for 3 SCSI-3 drives
<giovani> it's a complete waste
<giovani> DanaG: I have about 20TB of personal storage ... there's no reason for it to be SSD
<RagnarokAngel> giovani: I'm jealous. hXc.
<giovani> I'd put an OS on a SSD
<DanaG> I like to carry my music and videos and such with me.
<giovani> maybe some database storage
<giovani> DanaG: you're a fool
<DanaG> Why?
<giovani> you should not be using SSDs for that kind of data for a long time (until they become dirt cheap)
<genii> giovani: I have only 16Gb of storage
<giovani> it's a complete waste
<DanaG> That's why I don't have an SSD.
<DanaG> =þ
<RagnarokAngel> he's just overpaying....
<genii> 16Tb rather
<RagnarokAngel> BLAH.
<RagnarokAngel> I totally need more storage
 * DanaG roams.
<giovani> there's no reason to put that data on a SSD until they're the same price as HDs
<RagnarokAngel> and am a poor college student who is living off the cloud.
<giovani> which won't be for many years
<DanaG> I just need HP to let us buy the danged secondary drive bay WITHOUT a drive already included.
<DanaG> Right now they charge 160 bucks for drive + bay.
<RagnarokAngel> giovani: I dunno, if they continue the glut we may see it drop sooner than you think....
<giovani> ebay?
<DanaG> And the drive it comes with is a 250GB 5400RPM.
<giovani> RagnarokAngel: nah, the manufacturing is just much more expensive
<DanaG> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06c/A10-51210-329233-1834651-329233-3762517-3762825-3762827.html
<DanaG> Correction: they themselves charge 200.
<DanaG> Third-party vendors charge more like 160.
<RagnarokAngel> giovani: at the rate manufacturing is changing though, I'd wager 10 MAX before SSD becomes pretty standard in laptops.
<giovani> 10 max?
<giovani> DanaG: why not hit ebay for a used/broken one, and swap out the drive?
<DanaG> 200 gigs for 350 bucks... that's about where I'll join in.
<RagnarokAngel> giovani: 10 years max
<giovani> you're foolish
<giovani> RagnarokAngel: oh, nowhere near that long -- definitely in the next few years
<giovani> but they won't be the same size as normal HDs obviously
<RagnarokAngel> giovani: you made it sound like you were banking on a lot more!
<giovani> even cheap, low-end netbooks have 16GB SSDs in them
<RagnarokAngel> DanaG: I don't understand why you're paying so much for your HDD
<giovani> RagnarokAngel: uh ... not at all -- maybe you misunderstood what I was talking about
<RagnarokAngel> ....
<RagnarokAngel> giovani: yep, I'm thinking the same thing
<giovani> I was talking about when it would be appropriate for standard data to sit on SSDs
<giovani> and that won't be for a long time
<giovani> i.e. media storage for all of your media
<RagnarokAngel> why's that
<giovani> because of price point
<giovani> putting a 32GB SSD in a laptop isn't at all the same concept
<giovani> that's small, and not for storing all of your media
<giovani> just enough to get through a day/week/whatever
<giovani> Asus Eees have it right -- 16GB SSD for the OS
<giovani> and a HD for the data
<giovani> and they do that for $300 now
<giovani> well, $330
<RagnarokAngel> I'm thinking of upgrading my 900A to a bigger drive...
<RagnarokAngel> but
<RagnarokAngel> I guess I don't *really* need it
<giovani> the point being ...
<RagnarokAngel> between the 4gig and a 16 gig usb flash drive I got for free
<RagnarokAngel> well
<RagnarokAngel> I have 4 gigs of space on it
<RagnarokAngel> it's not really enough for *all* the programs I use...
<giovani> there's NO reason to pay twice as much (or even 1.3 as much) for a SSD to store your static media files
<RagnarokAngel> ...
<RagnarokAngel> so I should just move my /home directory to a flash card?
<giovani> what?
<RagnarokAngel> my eee
<RagnarokAngel> has a 4 gig SSD in it
<RagnarokAngel> which, if I get all the programs that I'd like to run on there
<RagnarokAngel> is overcramped
<giovani> replace it with either a bigger SSD, or a HD
<RagnarokAngel> if I just migrate my /home directory to a flash card that I leave sitting in there
<RagnarokAngel> the 900 isn't big enough for a HDD
<RagnarokAngel> by any means
<giovani> it doesn't use a standard size?
<giovani> it's a proprietary flash?
<RagnarokAngel> no, it's a standard interface
<giovani> my UMPC is FAR smaller than an Asus Eee and it has a 1.8" drive in it
<RagnarokAngel> hmm
<giovani> you're mistaken
<RagnarokAngel> I guess I might be able to cram a 1.8 in there....
<RagnarokAngel> maybe....
<giovani> for gods sake ... the iPod had a real HD in it
<RagnarokAngel> I know that
<RagnarokAngel> hah
<giovani> it's 1/5th the size of your Asus
<RagnarokAngel> yes, it is
<RagnarokAngel> where is a teardown...
<giovani> so, unless they put a proprietary drive in there
<giovani> it's replaceable
<giovani> time for dinner
<darthanubis> anyone have the link to the not able to play more than two sound sources at one time
<darthanubis> "bug"?
<darthanubis> kubuntu 9.10, can't play flash audio while any other type of audio plays
<urthmover> what isw the latest Karmic build  Alpha4?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> the last alpha
<urthmover> alteregoa: thanks
<RagnarokAngel> are there any fixes for the  -7 kernel and x?
<urthmover> does vmware workstation run well on karmic?
<urthmover> 6.5.2
<alteregoa> maybe
<alteregoa> if you got enough memory
<RagnarokAngel> so. No X fixes for the -7 kernel?
<LLStarks> urthmover
<urthmover> me
<LLStarks> it can run if you use the  kernel patch
<LLStarks> but keyboard/mouse grabbing doesn't work properly
<LLStarks> a huge problem
<urthmover> LLStarks: thats a bummer.....is there a fix on the horizon?
<LLStarks> no clue
<urthmover> ok thanks for the scoop LLStarks
<alteregoa> is dina washington any good?
<DanaG> It'weird that 2.6.31-7-generic won't start Xorg.
<DanaG> it's weird.
<DanaG> ugh, and alt-f2 doesn't work on my spare laptop.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/398826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398826 in gnome-panel "run application broken when setting background color set to "solid color"" [Low,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> DanaG, right click in the desktop , choose run command
<DanaG> There is no "run command".
<DanaG> At least, not on any of my computers.
<BluesKaj> ouch
<DanaG> I just had to turn off panel background.
<DanaG> Yeah, that makes no sense... but it fixes it.
<DanaG> heh, "package information was last updated 230 days ago."
<DanaG> ... on a system that I just updated last week.
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder when nouveau will be able to run compiz on nv17.
<DanaG> nvidia-glx-96 can't do anything but segfault the X server.
<DanaG> =þ
<bjsnider> won't be updated for the new kernel until october
<DanaG> Heh, but it's been broken for like 6 months, for me.
<bjsnider> nouveau is for newer hardware anyway
<DanaG> Even on Karmic.
<DanaG> nvidia binary, that is.
<DanaG> And it's been on 96.43.xx for like 2 years, hasn't it?
<bjsnider> they don't have the programming resources on the unix team to turn that thing into a dynamo
<bjsnider> replacify it
<DanaG> Yeah, but I at least expect it not to segfault the X server.  =þ
<DanaG> It was even just as broken way back on Intrepid.
<bjsnider> k, make sure there's no more x server or kernel development
<DanaG> That's not the point.
<DanaG> Even on ones it claims to support... it still segfaults!
<DanaG> They've released new versions for Intrepid and Jaunty... and they still segfault.
<bjsnider> take up the nouveau code and write a good driver for the old hardware
<DanaG> Or mail the old laptop I have, that has such a card, to nvidia... with a note saying: "try using this thing... you'll see how much nvidia-legacy sucks."
<DanaG> And set it to auto-login with compiz enabled.
<bjsnider> they'd say use the recommended operating system
<DanaG> boot.  login.  *segfault.*  login.  *segfault.*  login.  *segfault.*  login.  *segfault.*  login.  *segfault.*
<bjsnider> what did it ship with? xp?
<DanaG> I think so.
<bjsnider> it will work with nv won't it?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and if you use nvidia's normal drivers in Windows, you get 966x768.
<DanaG> yeah, but no suspend or resume with nv or nouveau.
<DanaG> And until recently, nouveau devoured like 80% cpu just drawing the desktop.
<alteregoa> annot find video encoder (module:ffmpeg fourcc:mp1v)
<bjsnider> you laptop people with your suspend/resume
<DanaG> Glad that's only a spare laptop.
<alteregoa> cvlc has errors i installed ffmpeg but it couldnt encode mp1v or mp2v
<DanaG> About all I use it for, is for grabbing serial-over-lan console logs from my main machine.
<bjsnider> turn the frigging thing off, don't suspend it
<alteregoa> this sucks, its the ffmpeg stuff on ubuntu that doest work
<bjsnider> why suspend something that doesn't have ECC ram?
<DanaG> My new laptop works well enough with suspend and resume, though fglrx takes a while to resume.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and that old laptop (toshiba 1415) has the worst possible CPU ever found in a laptop:
<DanaG> a P4-based Celeron.
<DanaG> Can you say... crap?  squared?
<bjsnider> imagine if your new laptop had an nvidia 9400 m chip on it
<DanaG> One of my friends has an XPS M1330 laptop that idles at like 60-70 C.
<DanaG> And the GPU has failed, oh, twice.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and Toshiba is stupid to have made an EDID that claims the LCD is 966x768.
<alteregoa> i think a few packet maintainer didn't even try if those packets are compatible or workin
<BluesKaj> interesting article here http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/opensource/?p=874&tag=nl.e011
<alteregoa> the last vlc version was working fine, now someone updated vlc and ffmpeg doesnt work anymore
<bjsnider> "the operating system will become nothing more than an afterthought" -- linus couldn't have said it better
<BluesKaj> I dumped medibuntu today and built the svn ffmpeg version, since the unstripped libavs aren't available
<bjsnider> google's OS will bump up against the same video/sound issues all other distros have
<BluesKaj> vlc from the karmic multiverse universe repos runs ok now ,but the ffmpeg executable has to be plaxed in /usr/local/bin/ instead of /usr/bin/ , so as to prevent foul ups with package managers
<RagnarokAngel> what? I've been having no problems at all using VLC...
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, if the chromium-browser is any indication ,i think google has the media issues well under control
<bjsnider> google has nothing to say about it
<BluesKaj> been using chromium  without any probs for 2 weeks
<BluesKaj> most of the chromium devs are also working on the chrome OS
<BluesKaj> and they work for google
<bjsnider> they can't magically produce a composited desktop without the appropriate driver infrastructure, unless they apple-like maintain a stranglehold on the hardware used
<alteregoa> i use cvlc
<alteregoa> and vlc-nox
<alteregoa> i need that stuff to transcode videos to mpeg2 for several apps
<alteregoa> its the ffmpeg maintainer
<alteregoa> not vlc
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg has been stripped in some updates , you need the unstripped libs to work with it like libavcodec-unstripped-52
<BluesKaj> as an example
<DanaG> why unstripped?
<DanaG> And stripped of what?
<bjsnider> stripped of patented codecs
<bjsnider> and unstripped of them
<bjsnider> how dreary and boring
<DanaG> ah, as opposed to stripped of debug symbols.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/202855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202855 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "nvidia_drv.so crash during X restart by kdm" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> oh hell, it's even broken as far back as Hardy!
<DanaG> yay for nvidia failage.
<BluesKaj> I was using a python script in conjunction with pyTivo for transferring and on the fly encoding for video transfers to a TiVo on ournetwork and after an update this morning ffmpeg would longer encode to mpeg2.
<bjsnider> use another driver
<DanaG> yeah, I use nouveau on the thing now.
<DanaG> Sucks that there's no compiz, though.
 * BluesKaj checks compiz
<DanaG> On nouveau, I mean!
<BluesKaj> hopefully I don't have any issues with compiz
<DanaG> hmm, and there's some major fail on the part of Toshiba.
<DanaG> http://blog.freshnewpage.com/2008/04/26/nvidia-geforce4-420-go-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron/
<DanaG> heh, like one is 1588x1200.
<DanaG> ... and another is 1372×1050.
<DanaG> 1024 - 966 = 58.  1400 - 1372 = 28.  1600 - 1588 = 12.
<NoCode> Is there anyway to fix the crackling with audio?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> damn crap  Your FFMPEG installation is crippled.
<NoCode> alteregoa: So what do I have to do?
<DanaG> that's weird... there was a "keys" (as in the ones you use to open doors) icon in my notification area... and when I clicked on it, it disappeared.
<alteregoa> what i have to re-install windows 7, because im mad of it
<alteregoa> do they test the packages?! i think no, they just modify it with some spaghetti code and think its ok
<alteregoa> its like a ham radio operator, if he gets a final product (vlc and ffmpeg) they try to modify it for no reason
<hggdh> alteregoa, if you think this sucks so much, why don't you try another distribution, instead of just ranting?
<alteregoa> no, i think its better to keep the stuff how it is, and test it before release it
<hggdh> so why don't you do that -- testing --, and open bugs on the errors you find? You are not really helping right now
<IdleOne> alteregoa: arent we testing?
<alteregoa> yeah, but don't touch running stuff, thats weird
<alteregoa> and there is no way to rollback a updates
<IdleOne> alteregoa: it may have been running for you but there were a 1000 people it didnt run for
<IdleOne> so report a bug and if you have the know how try to help fix it
<alteregoa> whatever, i never had problems with cvlc and ffmpeg, the maintainer of ffmpeg should never touch it if he didn't know what he does
<IdleOne> but crying in here like a little baby is not going to help
<alteregoa> ok i fill a unecessary time wasting bug report, and i hope someone reads like the other 1000 reports i've filled
<IdleOne> I see
<IdleOne> the entire Ubuntu community and devs, hell even canonical hates you...
<IdleOne> that must be it
<IdleOne> </rant>
<alteregoa> hate lol, thats kindergarten stuff
<hggdh> alteregoa, please, either *help*, or (1) build your own version of FFMPEG, or (2) stop complaining
<alteregoa> no i put a debian repo of ffmpeg and it works
<alteregoa> cause they know it better i think
<hggdh> good. go debian, then. Or -- what would be better -- HELP CORRECT IT.
<darthanubis> audio in flash stops once an application starts audio...
<BluesKaj> hggdh, I don't think it's a bug ..i think the latest version of ffmpeg is a stripped "version" and even medibuntu doesn't carry the full version , www.ffmpeg.org the place to find the fully loaded one
<hggdh> BluesKaj, if this is correct (and I have no reason to question it), then it is either a bug, or we are missing other updates to come in
<alteregoa> stripped, what a crap
<BluesKaj> it installs in usr/local/bin/ rather than the default /usr/bin to avoid beinf updated by the packafe managers and thereby being stripped agian
<hggdh> wow, hold on
<hggdh> are you stating an Ubuntu package is installing to /usr/local?
<BluesKaj> nope svn
<hggdh> ah, OK. Yes, if you ./configure without any other parameters (like --prefix=) the default install is always on /usr/local
<hggdh> which is known to sometimes create some problems
<BluesKaj> yeah, i tried to prefix /usr/local for the latest VLC build but it wouldn't , I got the old familiar targer error thing with the make cmnd , so installed the multi/universe repos versuion instead
<BluesKaj> target error
<hggdh> BluesKaj, a good option when building from trunk is to run ./configure --help, and look at all the parameters. Also, it is a good idea to put an equal sign
<BluesKaj> i followed the readme and the install instructions to the letter but I guess my setup wasn't right somehow
<alteregoa> compiling....
<hggdh> like --prefix=/usr/bin, instead of --prefix /usr/bin
<BluesKaj> well thx hggdh ' , I'll keep that in my liltextfile for cli cmnds :)
<BluesKaj> fortunately the multivers/universe repos version of VLC works fine right now
<hggdh> heh
<BluesKaj> I don't hav effmpeg in the usr/bin so none of the other media players can run video
<BluesKaj> not that i care , I prefer VLC anyway
<RagnarokAngel> Why do audio calls fail as soon as I accept them in empathy?
<NoCode> Submitted a bug
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, I do not know. Are there errors reported?
<RagnarokAngel> lemme run it in the terminal....
<NoCode> Tried the ffmpeg thing and it didn't work
<RagnarokAngel> alright
<RagnarokAngel> lemme do an audio call now
<RagnarokAngel> ok
<RagnarokAngel> I'm getting the error (empathy:13676): tp-fs-DEBUG: stream 1 0x98b2098 (audio) close: close requested by connection manager
<RagnarokAngel> when the call comes in
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: I'll put up a pastebin
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: http://pastebin.com/m414fc0ac
<RagnarokAngel> any ideas anyone?
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, it seems good enough for a bug -- it may be related to the valve element not being created (whatever that is)
<RagnarokAngel> blast
<RagnarokAngel> that really isn't helpful for calls...but I'll submit the bug
<hggdh> yes, I understand it. Are you aware there is a daily trunk version of empathy & companions?
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: ?? Like a PPA?
<hggdh> indeed
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: got a place to point me?
<RagnarokAngel> hggdh: or should I just search launchpad?
<hggdh> getting it, RagnarokAngel
<RagnarokAngel> this ig? hggdh, https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel, http://pastebin.com/f30a624b4
<RagnarokAngel> ...apt-key?
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> a sec
<RagnarokAngel> ok
<hggdh> RagnarokAngel,  0x5AFE82CE
<BluesKaj> nite all, sacktime for old guys
<hggdh> BluesKaj, good idea. I off also. g'night all y'all
<lamalex> Hey, has anyone tried using their ipod with banshee in karmic? it seems like the move to devicekit-disks has broken detection
<NoCode> anyone else having crackling issues even with ffmeg enabled in the pulse configuration?
<aboSamoor> The music playing Fn keys on my thinkpad are not working, any idea how can I debug the problem ?
<x1250> seems k9copy is completely broken? It can't read a DVD or ISO file.
<x1250> it works with specifying a directory though. Can anyone confirm?
<DanaG> woof.
<DanaG> play on words.
<nhasian> hello everyone
<dotblank> Anything change with ldap authentication in karmic?
<HAB> I am loving my karmic
<HAB> the sound has never worked so good on my netbook
 * Jeruvy pats HAB on the back
<HAB> I just saved a notes gedit text file into my ubuntuone my files and now I have it on all my machines:)
<Severian> There is a warning in /boot/grub/menu.lst not to edit it.  I don't see that I have a choice, since every updates keep messing up the boot process.  Is there something I should be worried about?
<SwedeMike> why does it mess up?
<SwedeMike> the update process uses some options from the boot file which you might want to edit so it'll be ok in the future
<SwedeMike> look in the "## ## Start Default Options ##" section
<Severian> Updates take out the verbose option for the kernel and substitute quiet.  Ihave been saved several times because I could see what happens during boot.
<Severian> What do you mean by the boot file?  I grepped for Default in every file in /boot/grub and found nothing.
<xtknight> Severian, it's in /etc/grub.cfg
<xtknight> err
<xtknight> no maybe in /etc/grub.d/
<xtknight> i dont know
<xtknight> grub2 vs grub1 maybe
<Severian> I see a /etc/default/grub.   It has no default section, but maybe that is where I should add stuff.
<Hirato> hi: I'd just like to mention that on my laptop (an IBM thinkpad; T42 model) renders KDE incorrectly if compositing is disabled
<Hirato> http://i29.tinypic.com/2a5m3oo.png <-- just in case you'd like to see the corruption with compositing off
<Hirato> and on another note, I'm curious as to why kded4 is hogging over 94% of the CPU cycles
<nzmm> because its blingtastic
<Hirato> didn't think they've seen fit to make a krapper yet :P
<cdE|Woozy> moin
<jml> hello
<Exilant> hi, just screwed up my system. Can someone tell me which key should give me the grub menu at startup?
<Exilant> all i seem to get is a blank screen, so maybe that's also broken
<nzmm> have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<nzmm> might help
<Exilant> oh, grub still works fine, i want to get in the menu though
<Exilant> mh
<Hirato> ESC?
<Exilant> but i'll try a livecd, will probably also help solve the problem
<Exilant> mhm
<Exilant> Hirato: thanks, i'll try
<nzmm> e brings up the grub command line i think
<Exilant> thanks, esc brought up the menu
<Exilant> apt won't run anymore if dbus is not running however
<Exilant> but i can finally sudo again, so i hope i can fix all that
<keith> Is this the correct channel for Kubuntu issues as well?
<Exilant> keith: yes
<mac_v> hi... i'v got a nautilus issue ,i think is related to my bug where thumbnails dont refresh, when i tried to reboot i'v got a message saying some programs are still running , and shows a huge list of nautilus events [copy,move,delete] these events where completed a long time ago , now my question is how do i catch whats going on?
<Exilant> hm, i think. it used to be
<keith> Exilant, how can I find out for sure? or should I raise my issue and see if I get yelled at? :)
<mac_v> keith: this is for kubuntu+1 also
<Exilant> still forwards here, #kubuntu+1 -> #ubuntu+1
<keith> that explains why it didn't do anything when I tried to go to kubuntu+1
<keith> I was already here
<keith> lol
<keith> ok. Because for some reason the kicker doesn't seem to mount drives when you try to open the first time.
<keith> but clicking in the "Recently Plugged in Devices" does
<keith> but not if you try from the kicker first
<Exilant> that seems horribly broken in kde 4 to me
<keith> If I try from the kicker first, then it doesn't work from "Recently Plugged in Devices" either.
<keith> I wanted to confirm that it was a bug, if possible
<keith> since I am using a VM
<keith> and also where to report it. Same place as Ubuntu bugs?
<Exilant> yes, launchpad
<Wizzup> Will Ubuntu 9.10 include X 1.7?
<Exilant> hm, is it already done?
<Exilant> x is chronically late on release dates
<gnomefreak> Exilant: 1.6 still atm
<Exilant> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2009-August/000602.html
<Wizzup> Exilant: Yes, it is late with releases. Very late.
<Wizzup> Ok, so 1.6.3 :)
<keylocker>     from pytz import timezone
<keylocker> ImportError: No module named pytz
<keylocker> whereis pytz in karmic?
<nacho_> Hi
<nacho_> is anybody experiencing crashes in eclipse?
<nacho_> I just open a file make a few things like showing the tooltips of an error and it crashes
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<DrHalan1> hey, will there be an update to pidgin 2.6.1?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im running karmic on the latest version of vbox and for some reason its not letting me install the guest additions?
<eagles0513875> would that be an issue with karmic still being in dev or somethign with vbox
<eagles0513875> also having some issues with installing some updates to the core fonts its unable to resolve the sourceforge address for this one font which is a .exe file
<ikonia> eagles0513875: where did you get vbox from ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: this is on my windows machine and form the vbox website
<eagles0513875> its the latest version
<ikonia> what are you on about that your running karmic then ?
<eagles0513875> ikonia i said hey guys im running karmic on the latest version of vbox and for some reason its not letting me install the guest additions?
<ikonia> ahhh I see
<ikonia> what happens when you try to install ?
<eagles0513875> it doesnt even mount them for one and the other issue is that im fighting to install this updtaed core font since it doesnt seem to resolve the url to the sf site
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what do you mean doesn't mount them ? can you explain where it's faling ?
<ikonia> failing even
<eagles0513875> 2 things
<ikonia> go for it
<eagles0513875> first thing is the guest additions which you normally mount to access the various installs that you install from teh guest os
<ikonia> ok, walk me through that problem
<ikonia> lets do 1 at a time
<eagles0513875> ok
<ikonia> I'm not a big vbox user, so don't be afraid of being basic with me
<eagles0513875> well in the window of the guest os you click on devices and then at the bottom it says install guest additions
<ikonia> yup
<eagles0513875> usually a cd like icon pops up for you to mount
<ikonia> understand that part
<eagles0513875> whats failing is that cd icon doesnt show up
<ikonia> ok - now as I recall that's just a package, you should be able to grab and mount that manually
<eagles0513875> ok will try that now
<catweazle> eagles0513875: have you ever installed guest-additions under linux that way?
<eagles0513875> catweazle: yes even on osx 2
<eagles0513875> but for some reason it doesnt wanna work on win
<ikonia> Kopi_klonja: can you please pick a nick name and stick with it
<ikonia> that works too
<eagles0513875> blarg im an idiot i know my problem
<eagles0513875> brb
<ikonia> do share
<ikonia> idiot mistakes are good to know as people make them all the time
<aboSamoor> with the last updates ubuntu does not power off when I try to shutdown :(
<maxb> ditto
<ikonia> really, I'm powering off fine
<ikonia> does shutdown -h now power it off ?
<genii> Is BIOS before 2000 ?
<alteregoa> yes
<maxb> It's not poweroff per se that's the problem - it's still alive enough to respond to Ctrl-Alt-Del, print a few more lines, still fail to shut down, and then succumb to REISUB
<alteregoa> lol a such old pc haaaaa
<maxb> And I've seen this both on Aspire One and a 2007-vintage ThinkPad
<Hirato> funny taht you mention that, I just tried to shut my laptop down, and it was stuck in a tty screen
<Hirato> said something about terminating the remaining processes; but alas it appears as though it didn't
<aboSamoor> did any reply to my problem with powering off the laptop, sorry compiz hang out so I had to restart gdm
<genii> aboSamoor: Is BIOS before 2000 ?
<aboSamoor> genii: I am not sure ! everything was working fine before yesterday's updates, I think the new .7 kernel made the problem
<aboSamoor> does any one know how to kill compiz it is not responding to killall ! compiz is crazy it is eating 100% CPU
<drs305> aboSamoor: you can start metacity with   metacity --replace
<aboSamoor> drs305: I made that and metacity is working beside compiz !
<bjsnider> use system, monitor to kill it
<drs305> aboSamoor: Try getting the compiz PID with:  ps aux, then kill it with  kill -9 PID
<aboSamoor> bjsnider: I am using sudo top with killl
<aboSamoor> drs305: kill -9 PID worked :)
<Awsoonn_> hi all, I just tried to install from the daily alt image and grub2 was installed but not configured. How might I boot the system?
<Awsoonn_> I am sitting at grub>
<arand> Awsoonn_: find, root and boot, afaik
<arand> Awsoonn_: "find /boot/grub/stage1" ,, "root (hd#,#)" ,, "boot"
<Awsoonn_> arand: yea, it says file not found T_T
<Awsoonn_> I am able to root (hd0,0) ok
<BluesKaj> Awsoonn_, sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<Awsoonn_> BluesKaj: it is a fresh install and have not yet been able to boot
<Awsoonn_> when I do 'root (hd0,0) it does recognize the filesystem as 0x83, and the only other partion is swap.
<arand> Awsoonn_: is grub not present on the partition (does it find /boot/grub/stage1 ? )
<Awsoonn_> arand: grub2 was installed durring installation, but find does not work.
<Awsoonn_> I could boot the alt cd and see if the file exists really quick
<BluesKaj> Awsoonn_ do you have a pencil handy?  ,alt+ctrl+f2 , will bring you to a TTY prompt then type :  sudo apt-get install grub2 , then , : sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy and next : sudo grub-install , then : sudo reboot
<arand> Um, if he doesn't get past grub he donn ave tty right?
<Awsoonn_> BluesKaj: will that work from the alt cd?
<BluesKaj> in the terminal, yes
<drs305> Awsoonn_: Have you tried running grub-install again?
<Awsoonn_> I just mounted the disk from teh alt CD and found something interesting: /boot/grub/ascii.pf2 is the only file in that folder
<Awsoonn_> there does exist /boot/vmlinuz-blah
<alteregoa> you need to edit gorge
<alteregoa> the gorge starter, some fraggles know how to edit it
<alteregoa> but ask a doozer first
<drs305> Awsoonn_: Grub2 didn't get installed. There should be lots of .mod files - if you have mounted your installed partition and are not looking the CD's boot partition.
<indus> hi
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what was the problem in the end ?
<eagles0513875> stupidity on my part
<indus> anyone have problems shutting down system?
<ikonia> go o......
<eagles0513875> i have it set to mount the karmic install iso
<ikonia> indus: few people have mentioned it
<eagles0513875> need to set it to mount the cd drive
<Awsoonn_> drs305: is there a way to install grub2 again from the alt cd?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ahhh easy mistake to make
<eagles0513875> ya
<indus> also,anyone have this message at boot>> loading the saved state of the serial devices
<indus> and hangs
<ikonia> indus: yes, but it doesn't hang
<alteregoa> my cat told me always meow
<ikonia> alteregoa: ?
<drs305> Awsoonn_: I haven't used the karmic alt cd. Perhaps someone else knows.
<indus> oh
<indus> it doesnt go forward for me
<indus> ikonia: any idea what that message is about? i reported a bug also
<alteregoa> its about a girl
<indus> what?
<alteregoa> heart shaped box
<ikonia> indus: as I understand it it's just what it says on the tin, to try to get last known configuraton from serial devices, eg: a printer
<ikonia> alteregoa: what are you going on about, this channel is for ubuntu 9.10 discussion ?
<Awsoonn_> et al: please don't feed the trolls
<alteregoa> ah i thought its about grunge
<ikonia> alteregoa: no - it's about ubuntu 9.10 - please stick to that topic only
<indus> ikonia: oh man, i dont know why it hangs though.
<ikonia> indus: no, I wouldn't expect it to hang. Do you have any serial devices in the box ?
<indus> ikonia: hmm no printers ,no devices attached either
<alteregoa> ok ruler of ubuntu+1 i will follow your advises
<eagles0513875> ikonia: my other issue is with a core fonts updated package of one of the fonts for some reason i cant resolve the url of the source forge website and for some reason it is trying to download a .exe font file
<indus> is an hard drive a serial device?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: sourceforge often go down
<ikonia> indus: I've seen usb hard disk caddies sometimes picked up wrong, but not really
<indus> also,this happens randomly , like on every alternate reboot not everytime
<alteregoa> i had a ubs harddisk, but unfortunately i didnt' pay my taxes, so i lost the disk
<eagles0513875> this was 2 days ago it wasnt working and it still isnt working ikonia
<indus> anyways bye
<ikonia> eagles0513875: contact sourceforge for that, or the maintainers
<itswhatev> i inadvertently installed some hud thing that shows up in my gnome session.. have no clue what this is called so i can remove it.. any ideas?  it's got a left-hand panel and some other icon panel at the top of the screen
<ikonia> eagles0513875: not really anyting ubuntu can do about their url not resolving
<eagles0513875> ikonia: what i dont understand is why is it wanting to download a font which is in .exe format
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's how some of them where packaged as executales, it's a silly frustration of mine
<eagles0513875> ikonia: dont blame ya for it being a frustrration of urs
<eagles0513875> ikonia: do they have a channel on here or not
<arand> Awsoonn_: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide I think might be helpful
<ikonia> eagles0513875: don't think so
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, *.exe files ?
<Awsoonn_> arand: oh wow, let me give that a read, thanks!
<eagles0513875> ya font update its trying to pull a .exe core font from sourceforge BluesKaj
<Awsoonn_> arand: I am wondering if it has anything to do with my raid device, so I'm installing once more~
<itswhatev> also.. every new window open up completely maximized..
<BluesKaj> those are windows exe files , eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> but on karmic there was an update to ttf corefont or something that its wanting to pull this .exe from sourceforge
<eagles0513875> ikonia: hey there actuallly is a sourceforge channel in here
<ikonia> eagles0513875: yes, but not for that project
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, sourceforge as a repos ?
<Awsoonn_> the coorefonts package is a restricted package that has fonts inside it that are extracted and installed in ubuntu as ttf fonts.
<Awsoonn_> I think the best thing to do is file a bug on launchpad against the package. :)
<BluesKaj> now I'm curious
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: beats me but thats where the corefonts seem to come from
<BluesKaj> Awsoonn_, youshould have mentioned your raid setup, that puts a diff light on your grub2 issue
<Awsoonn_> oh? what do ya know?
<darthanubis> can only play audio from one source at a time, kubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj> I just know that raid setups are not as straightforward with grub
<darthanubis> pulseaudio is working
<Awsoonn_> :) Of course that would be the case.... XD
<darthanubis> enabling multicast/rtp creates a flood of network noise
<BluesKaj> once you are booted into (k)ubuntu you can then configure grub to accomodate the raid setuo afaik
<Awsoonn_> I THOUGHT this machine had hardware raid.... I might be mistaken now though...
<Awsoonn_> So install to one disk, boot, them mirror to the other disk?
<aboSamoor> the latest updates are CRAZY, pidgin crash all the time, Compiz eat 100% CPU, Shutdown does not Power Off, I don't know where to start !
 * Awsoonn_ pats aboSamoor 
<BluesKaj> Awsoonn_, yes I think so , not absolutely sure ...anyone ?
<BluesKaj> Awsoonn_, however your old grub )legacy) was setup , then grub2 should work the same way
<stephenesherman> alpha 4 seems ok to me
<eagles0513875> ikonia: seems the server for it have changed
<BluesKaj> Awsoonn_, did yo do the terminal cmnds for grub ?
<Awsoonn_> I'm installing again to a single disk currently.
<BluesKaj> Awsoonn_,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Awsoonn_> and because this is a new machine, I dont know how it would have been installed on the legacy system. :)
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ah, there you go
<BluesKaj> ok
<eagles0513875> what should i file a bug against
<darthanubis> everything is for the most part fine here. Just probably should have left kubuntu only. Phonon and pulse don't like each other. And I can't seem to play flash audio without pulseaudio installed.
<stephenesherman> has anyone had alpha 4, or previous alpha version "break" their system?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: errr nothing
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's a sourceforge problem
<darthanubis> It has usually been ok to run alpha til release for me, but I guess that only was because I never used Kubuntu/kde
<eagles0513875> ikonia: could it be that the mirrors to the file have changed?
<darthanubis> Now it seems sound is such a mess, it is unusable to any degree
<ikonia> eagles0513875: ask them ? it's nothing to do with ubuntu, hence no bug
<eagles0513875> they told me that the mirrors have probably changed
<stephenesherman> will alpha 5, 6, beta, and Final be installed as simple upgrades (i.e. leaving data & settings intact), or will they be totally new installs?
<James147> stephenesherman: I think they are installed as upgrades, the snapshots are just for ppl wanted a fresh install to get the lasest less bug prones cd builds
<eagles0513875> the problem i c with just upgrading form 9.04 to 9.10 is alot of the new stuff at least the boot loader grub 2 doesnt get installed
<BluesKaj> seems there are a some repository & application update bugs , more are becoming visible everyday as more updates come down the pipe
<BluesKaj> I've removed the medibuntu repos , for one
<stephenesherman> eagles0513875: (if u were addressing me) I have installed alpha 4, per the instructions. I like it, and would just as soon keep it as my home "production" machine. But not if I have to backup data and reset settings several times between now and Final 9.10.
<eagles0513875> stephenesherman: sry misunderstood what you were saying
<eagles0513875> if you update all the packages between now and final youll end up with the final versions of things that get released with karmic
<Awsoonn_> does anyone get stuck on "Setting users and passwords" usign the alt install?
<James147> stephenesherman: you shouldent have to reinstall it, but in the unlikly case you ever do i suggest having a seperate /home partition, that way you can reinstall all you like and never lose and data (unless you format the /home partition)
<BluesKaj> looks like source code may be the way to go for media codecs and apps in the future. I suspect the MPPA and RIAA are having an influence even on the european repos hosts
<stephenesherman> eagles0513875: Right. Thanks.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i still install kubuntu-restricted-extras no problem with them
<stephenesherman> James147: Good idea, but may be "over my pay grade." :)
<James147> stephenesherman: ?? what do you mean?
<James147> stephenesherman: should be no need to buy anything to to create seprate partitions
<stephenesherman> Anyway, it seems like Alpha 4 hasn't "broken" anyone's system, and is reliable enuf for home use.
<Awsoonn_> Has anyone installed using today's alt cd image successfully?
<James147> Wouldent recomend it though, updates can still break things
<stephenesherman> James: Sry. "over my pay grade" means "beyond my technical skills"
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, well, my ffmpeg version was updated and stripped , it would no longer encode to mpeg on the fly when transferring video to TiVO , so I had to build the svn version and place in a usr/local/bin to keep it safe from the repos "upgrade for ffmpeg"
<James147> stephenesherman:  :) o well, its not too hard with the installer and some google searches
<eagles0513875> ouchie BluesKaj :(
<eagles0513875> damn the mppa and riaa
<stephenesherman> James: Gotcha.
<stephenesherman> James: If I back up any critical data on CD/DVD, then risk should be minimal. Would you agree?
<James147> stephenesherman: with all your data on another medium and no other os on your system then there should be no risk (unless you forgot to back somehting up)
<James147> stephenesherman: remember to check your data on the backups before you try :)
<stephenesherman> James: Correct. And good point about checking the data on  backups. I've experienced that before.
<BluesKaj> ppl think they are getting full versions of media vehicles like ffmpeg and codecs etc, but the only way is to use the "unstripped libraries" like libavcodec-unstrppied-52 in conjunction with svn-ffmpeg to make their pc-pvr and lan connected media work
<James147> stephenesherman: if you need anyhelp in reformatting just give me a shout
<stephenesherman> James: Thanks very much.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875,  I guess I'm an anaomoly, being more media oriented than most , here.
<eagles0513875> im extremely media oriented
<eagles0513875> im a budding dj dude
<hggdh> all: regarding ffmpeg issues, you may want to read this thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2009-August/028743.html
<eagles0513875> thats interesting
<BluesKaj> hggdh, thx for the heads up , I'm glad the codec and unstripped issues appear to be resolved , but I'll stick with this until the "-extras" are officailly available in the multiverse karmic repos
<hggdh> BluesKaj, indeed. We can expect some breakage while all dependencies are worked out
<hggdh> and please let this server as a warning, since some here (at least yesterday night, US CDT time) cannot understand that you run Alphas on your *own* risk
<BluesKaj> hggdh, kudos to you and Reinhard Tartler for the good work and info on this sissue :)
<hggdh> heh. siretart is the one to get the kudos...
<hggdh> (Rienhard)
<BluesKaj> well, directing us to the solution helps a lot :)
<DanaG> hmm, there's a reference to a "technical board" -- what's all that about?
<DanaG> Is there a link to that somewhere?
<BluesKaj> hggdh, and i do have about 7 dependency issues with the regular versions of libavcodec/ffmpeg in the repos , so I'm avoiding those apps til things get resolved
<hggdh> so am I, so am I...
<BluesKaj> DanaG, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/techboard
<BluesKaj> and https://launchpad.net/~techboard
<DanaG> grr, stupid Deluge torrent client... forgets what order I put the torrents-to-be-downloaded in!@
<BluesKaj> ktorrent ftw !
<secretdude> whats this 'cupsddk' package?
<secretdude> hello dudes???++
<secretdude> theres like 215 ppl in this channel
<secretdude> and NOBODY talks to me?? WHAT THE HELL
<secretdude> i had cups before in my ubuntu and it install update or upgrade or something
<secretdude> and now it has cupsddk package, but it wont upgrade+? why not??
<secretdude> i read its transitional package??
<BluesKaj> !patience | secretdude
<ubottu> secretdude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cPF> secretdude: i feel the pain, dunno the answer
<BluesKaj> !cups | secretdude
<ubottu> secretdude: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<arand> secretdude: apt-cache show cupsddk might give some info...
<Oli``> Anybody else getting grinding when the Distribution Upgrade (for a Partial Update) dialogue initialises?
<Oli``> I'm getting about 10seconds of *serious* HD activity while it prepares
<secretdude> Oli``, dont think so
<Finnish> How do I install Google Earth?
<Exilant> Finnish: add medibuntu repos, apt-get install googleearth
<Oli``> Is readahead being removed? Or should I keep it until it can upgrade?
<Finnish> Exilant, how do I add medibuntu? There is no how to in medibuntu page, at least not for karmic koala
<Oli``> Finnish: they don't release for development releases. Use the instructions for Jaunty
<mphill> Finnish: I think the repos are their, just not explicitly listed
<Oli``> my bad, they're there
<Oli``> Finnish: Just follow the first set of instructions on the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<Oli``> That will work for Karmic
<Finnish> Thank!
<Finnish> You
<arand> Is pidgin coming back or where did that discussion end up?
<karl1> hey i have a question for you..i used xrandr to get my resolution and refresh rate correct using this command (xrandr --output VGA! --mode 1024x768 --rate 60) how can i make this perminent?
<BluesKaj> interesting, I have an icon stuck behind the panel (semi-transparent). Does anyone have a suggestion how to get rid of it?
<Oli``> move the panel?
<Oli``> (hold alt and drag it)
<BluesKaj> Oli``, afraid not , doesn't move
<Oli``> the icon or the panel?
<BluesKaj> panel
<Oli``> You should be able to if you're dragging from somewhere where there isn't anything already
<Oli``> (and you're holding alt)
<BluesKaj> no luck
<arand> BluesKaj: is you don't mind it you could just do an arrange-by-name of Dtop icons...
<BluesKaj> arand,  it's not worth screwing up my panel due to a minor annoyance , thx anyway
<arand> BluesKaj: Oh, though it was an icon on the desktop you were having probs. with
<Refried_> i can't figure out where i should send bug reports for karmic ppc+ps3.  is there a different tracker for ports?
<johnmn3> hello
<johnmn3> my koala is dumping me into the console on boot.  when checking disks, my home partition, /dev/sda2, it's UUID is not being recognized or something.  Anyone know how to repair the fstab with the correct UUID?
<johnmn3> I can mount it manually just fine.  mount /dev/sda2 /home
<johnmn3> and all my files are still there, thankfully
<johnmn3> so I'm currently in irssi
<johnmn3> also, anyone know the command to execute shell commands in irssi, so that I can do a cat on the error file, so that I can post it in here?
<BluesKaj> johnmn3, what error from the prompt for startkdm ?
<dupondje> ellow :D
<dupondje> Shutdown broken ?
<johnmn3> BlueKaj: apologies for the delay... I'm using irssi and am not too proficient with it.  stroyan, johnm, and llutz over in #ubuntu are trying to help me at the moment though
<DanaG> weird... udev seems to ignore some of my rules.
<DanaG> grr, variables in udev rules seem to have broken.
<DanaG> $TEMPNODE: No such file or directory'
<alteregoa> i am gnomatic kdestrophic failures of xfce
<DanaG> grr, how do I get firefox to stop asking me to roll over my settings?
<DanaG> I need to keep a firefox-3.5 dir around for when I  boot Jaunty!
<dotblank> wow
<dotblank> 200 updates!
<_UsUrPeR_> can somebody point me towards the karmic koala source code please?
<giovani> _UsUrPeR_: check the mirrors
<giovani> the source code is very clearly distributed
<alteregoa> firefox 3.5 on wine runs faster as native
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> does someone know how to disable this? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/22970/screenshot_001_4CTbEz.png
<alteregoa> thats a virus
<arand> c_korn: yea mean the countdown?
<c_korn> arand: yes, I do not want the pc to shutdown immediately when I click on shutdown
<c_korn> no stupid counter
<alteregoa> type reboot
<alteregoa> open a command window
<alteregoa> or amde a corshut
<giovani> c_korn: there's a gnome preference setting
<giovani> to disable that
<giovani> right click on the shutdown icon and hit preferences
<alteregoa> yeah you just have to walk through 100 menus
<arand> c_korn: so you _do_ want it to shutdown immediately (or do not?). Oh, and ignore alteregoa by the way.
<c_korn> eh, sorry. typo. I _do_ want it to shutdown immendiately
<giovani> c_korn: follow my instructions then
<c_korn> what shutdown icon ?
<giovani> the one on the gnome bar
<giovani> by default
<giovani> or go into the gnome preferences panel
<c_korn> gconf-editor ?
<c_korn> I do not find it
<RagnarokAngel> I'm having some issues with my monitor...
<RagnarokAngel> xrandr is crashing X for starters
<RagnarokAngel> anyone here to help me troubleshoot?
<billybigrigger> hey all
<billybigrigger> anyone here having grub problems today?
<genii> As opposed to yesterday? ;)
<billybigrigger> dunno, did my first update in about a week today
<billybigrigger> restarted, and now grub can't find my kernel?
<billybigrigger> don't remember exact error
<billybigrigger> but i don't recall any grub updates so...must have been my mucking about
<arand> billybigrigger: new kernel? That'd invoke a grub-update I guess...
<billybigrigger> don't think i updated kernel
<billybigrigger> still on -5 here :P
<billybigrigger> -6 and -7 were held back for me iirc
<billybigrigger> will see, chrooting into it now
 * billybigrigger loves live usb's :P
<billybigrigger> bah
<billybigrigger> bloody debian
<DanaG> for me, -7 fails to start xorg.
<billybigrigger> debian lenny live usb doesn't recognize ext4? :O
<RagnarokAngel> -7 and -6 kill xorg when I try and mess with my monitor set up...
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with irssi? how do i move between two channels?
<RagnarokAngel> running xrandr crashes the system...
<RagnarokAngel> which is excellent
<Exilant> billybigrigger: alt/escape + number
<billybigrigger> Exilant: roger, thanks
<Exilant> or /window number
<RagnarokAngel> so is there any reason my system would crash when I run xrandr?
<billybigrigger> argh
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of any live usb images for ubuntu?
<arand> billybigrigger: use alt+number or alt+l/r-arrow
<giovani> billybigrigger: that somehow differ from placing the livecd on a usb stick?
<billybigrigger> giovani: well yeah sort of, dd if=debianlive.img of=/dev/sde
<billybigrigger> that's how you install the debian liveusb's
<giovani> right ... and?
<billybigrigger> don't know if that would work for a regular ubuntu live .iso
<arand> billybigrigger: And just using unetbootin is not option?
<giovani> sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<giovani> billybigrigger: it should
<giovani> anyway
<giovani> usb-creator does just what you need
<billybigrigger> debian doesn't come with usb-creator :P that would be an ubuntu package iirc
<billybigrigger> i'm not in an ubuntu environment
<arand> billybigrigger: are unetbootin not available then?
<arand> should've debs on their mainpage
<billybigrigger> i've never heard of unetbootin
<arand> Well, it's just like _the_ _most_ useful thing, _ever_
<arand> ;)
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder...what would it take to port a bare, minimal Ubuntu to a new platform (that is, new architecture)?
<bucky> DanaG, which new arch?
<DanaG> Xilinx's Microblaze architecture -- it's on an FPGA.
<DanaG> it's too reconfigurable to possibly ever make prebuilt packages for it -- where all the devices are in memory -- including the DDR RAM itself -- can be changed.
<bucky> DanaG, http://www.petalogix.com/news_events/Linux2.6.20
<genii> I didn't know Xilinx was even still around
<billybigrigger> arand: can't run unetbootin from console can you
<DanaG> That's old news -- and petalogix has tons of build errors.
<DanaG> After wrangling for quite a while with upstream kernel, I've finally gotten the thing to boot to where it wants 'init'.  I was just pondering:
<DanaG> "Hmm, I wonder if I can put Ubuntu on it."
<bucky> http://www.embeddedrelated.com/usenet/embedded/show/100735-1.php
<bucky> sure
<dupondje> rofl @ UbuntuOne
<arand> billybigrigger: that might be try, which does decrease usability considerably :/
<dupondje> started it, it made like 100 processes
<dupondje> all generating a fatal error
<arand> s/try/true/
<dupondje> getting apport started
<dupondje> eek :x
<bucky> my ubuntuone works ok but it's a python memory hog
<[Ramy]> did anyone try tomboy web service on u1 servers ?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/419475
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/419475
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<dupondje> hmz
 * genii kicks ubottu
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/419475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419475 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with OSError in _upgrade_metadata_3()" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> yea ;)
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> kicking always works :p
<genii> Heh!
<dupondje> quite crap bug imo :)
<bucky> Xorg uses 3.0% mem...  ubuntuone uses 1.5%
<arand> ~36mb for ubuntuone here, and that's idle, doing squat. I don't really see why it needs it...
<bucky> what does it do.. load up the contents of your files in Ubuntu\ One  into memory?
<bucky> that's crazy
<kaddi> does karmic not warn if the laptop battery is dying and go to standbye?
<Q-FUNK> howdy!
<Q-FUNK> one question about karmic:   was there any change in network modules or in ufw or iptables that could explain why an host with an IPv6 address could be pinged under jaunty but not karmic?
<bucky> Q-FUNK, the answer might be in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Q-FUNK> bucky: no difference between jaunty and karmic on that one.
<bucky> hmm..
<BUGabundo> ola
<BUGabundo> sooo kernel 27 is not booting?
<BUGabundo> and hggdh was saying it didn't shutdown pfff
<BUGabundo> no idea how he get so far :)
<arand> Hia BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hi arand
<dupondje> somebody knows a tool to check quality of a flashdisk ?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, if it doesn't boot and doesn't shut down, it's not much good for anything.
<BUGabundo> yah
<DanaG> Yeah, -7 for me fails to start Xorg.
<DanaG> Hard-locks, in fact, if I use fglrx.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: I don't even get that far
<DanaG> Slightly-less-hard-locks if I use radeon, or fbdev, or even vesa.
<DanaG> !info cups-ppdc
<ubottu> cups-ppdc (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD manipulation utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0~svn8773-1 (karmic), package size 32 kB, installed size 296 kB
<DanaG> description says it's owned by www.easysw.com
<kaddi> lol, I guess you need an intel graphics card to boot 7 successfully then. :p But shutdown is just as broken as for all of you
<hggdh> BUGabundo, it does boot -- at least for me --. It just does not shutdown
<BUGabundo> mine LOCKS (no kernel indication) just after boot
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> GRUB
<Khronos> hi...
<BUGabundo> hi Khronos
<Khronos> I have no sound on karmic alpha 4... what was changed in audio since alpha 2/alpha3, maybe that can help me debug this
<Khronos> because it worked in the earlier alphas
<Khronos> maybe I should update and upgrade
<BUGabundo> kernel did
<bjsnider> new kernels, new alsas, new pulsaudios
<BUGabundo> you should always keep system update
<Khronos> ok
<Q-FUNK> DanaG: this is the old cupsddk
<DanaG> what about it?
<Q-FUNK> DanaG: it's been merged by upstream cups
<DanaG> I'm reading changelogs of today's updates.
<Q-FUNK> ah
<arand> Are shutdown et. al. supposed to be gone from fusa-applet?
<Q-FUNK> arand: seems so
<DanaG> oh yeah, I don't much like the new xsplash thingy with the jumping / wiggling line.
<DanaG> http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx -- ooooh.
<RagnarokAngel> DanaG: Oooooh, if I had 70 bucks to drop I probably would...
<tux11> hi
<BUGabundo> hi tux11
<tux11> hi
<tux11> any way to reformat a t5 iriver audio player?
<BUGabundo> what can we help you with, tonight?
<Khronos> that fixed it
<Khronos> thnx
<BUGabundo> tux11 fdisk? gparted?
<bucky> tux11, how is it formated now?
<tux11> fixed
<tux11> and ty
<bucky> tux11 don't brick it
<tux11> it had an mp3 file system now works in gpodder perfectly ty
<bucky> awesome
<tux11> um i think u mean what exactly?
<tux11> all set
<tux11> brink my iriver t5?
<tux11> i use dthe onboard stuff
<tux11> ah brink like ibricks? lol if u fuck with shit on like an iphone byeond what apple ok's ya got a brick on ya hands ie "ibrick"
<TylerRichard> does any one have skype working in 64bit
<TylerRichard> ?
<tux11> nope
<tux11> not even in 32
<Pici> tux11: Please mind your language here
<tux11> opps
<tux11> i do apologize
<TylerRichard> tux11: thanks dude
<DanaG> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes
<DanaG> bah.
<gwhipple> is anybody having problems with karmic not restarting or shutting down i just get a blinking cursor
<BUGabundo> yah gwhipple
<BUGabundo> I would say *everyone* on -27
<gwhipple> just wanted to make sure it wasn't my system
<BUGabundo> its not
<DanaG> er, -7.
<BUGabundo> or that
<BUGabundo> lolol
<DanaG> BWAH: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=409825
<gwhipple> i still have the -6 installed so i'll try that kernel
<gwhipple> at least my wireless ath5k is now working perfectly in the new kernel
<tc_> BUGabundo: ola, long time no see :P
<tc_> err
<billybigrigger> haha
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: I'm here every day
<billybigrigger> not this cowboy though
<billybigrigger> :P
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, you ever created a liveusb of karmic?
<BUGabundo> yep
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, from a non-ubuntu environment?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> prob not
<BUGabundo> or maybe
<BUGabundo> with unetbootin
<BUGabundo> don't recall
<billybigrigger> dammit
<DanaG> When doing USB stuff, I prefer to just plain install to the USB stick.
<billybigrigger> well my karmic system is fubar'd, and im in tinycorelinux right now...
<billybigrigger> but i can't chroot into my ubuntu system since it's ext4
<billybigrigger> so i'm trying to get a liveusb of karmic on my 16gb flash disk
<billybigrigger> from a 60mb flash disk with tinycore :P
<billybigrigger> so my options are limited
<billybigrigger> i've tried to copy the files from the iso to the usb drive with some Fiesty liveusb instructions, but they don't really apply :P
<BUGabundo> won't work
<BUGabundo> try unetbootin
<BUGabundo> should work
<billybigrigger> tinycore doesn't come with unetbootin
<billybigrigger> and i have it running, just without mtools
<billybigrigger> does the flash disk i'm installing to need to be formatted or what?
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-27
<alteregoa> yeah
<billybigrigger> what do i need to make the partition as?
<billybigrigger> ext{2,3,4}?
<billybigrigger> bootable?
<alteregoa> ext4
<billybigrigger> odd
<billybigrigger> those liveusb install instructions had me copy the contents of the .iso to a fat32 drive and install syslinux onto it
<billybigrigger> let's try this out
<billybigrigger> brb
<dergringo> I'm looking for some kind of automount/autoumount for smb shares. Means I'd like to mount a smb share whenever it's available and umount it automatically when I disconnect the network. Any hint?
<billybigrigger> unetbootin doesn't overwrite mbr on the flash disk eh?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> you tell us
<billybigrigger> no i don't think so
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo: how do i totally zero a disk?
<billybigrigger> clear mbr and everything on it?
<BUGabundo> dd
<billybigrigger> i can do that with dd i think but i don't know how
<billybigrigger> ahh i was right :P
<BUGabundo> man dd
<arand> dd if=/dev/null of=/fried/chicken
<billybigrigger> :-O tinycore doesn't come with dd
<billybigrigger> ffs
<arand> billybigrigger: Zomg!
<billybigrigger> isn't that part of coretutils or something
<BUGabundo> zero
<BUGabundo> not null
<green_bowl> Pulseaudio stopped working after a "partial upgrade"
<green_bowl> And I am severely pissed off
<arand> BUGabundo: Ah, true that.
<green_bowl> >.<
<green_bowl> Can anyone help?
<BUGabundo> green_bowl: how told you do do Partial??
<BUGabundo> darn it!!!
<green_bowl> The Update Manager
<BUGabundo> use aptitute safe-upgrade
 * arand wonders if the given command dd if=/dev/null is the way to reclaim bits-in-the-bucket?
<BUGabundo> it should help fix
<billybigrigger> green_bowl: never do partial upgrades
<BUGabundo> green_bowl: UM doesn't tell you too. it just offers an options
<BUGabundo> well
<green_bowl> billybigrigger: I won't from now on.
<BUGabundo> some times you got tooo
<billybigrigger> iirc there is a pretty hefty warning in UM for doing partial upgrades is there not?
<BUGabundo> but today is a bad day
<Hirato_> I probably should just stay quiet, but when did pulseaudio start working? :P
<BUGabundo> it will remove lost of stuff
<green_bowl> *stop?
<green_bowl> Stopped working after I partially upgraded
<BUGabundo> Hirato varies for ppl
<green_bowl> I'm doing aptitude safe-upgrade right now, hopefully that will fix it
<arand> BUGabundo: remember the bug you filed before, it *does* tell you to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/373006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373006 in update-manager "Update-manager should not incentivate to do Partial Updates" [Undecided,New]
<green_bowl> If not, I will just resort back to esound
<BUGabundo> arand: that's ONE YEAR old
<green_bowl> Also what happened to 9.04's sound control with the different channels and so-forth?
<Hirato_> it brings me back to a much earlier complaint, why is KDE dependant on libpulse0?
<green_bowl> This sound controller just sucks.
<BUGabundo> green_bowl: please don't
<carl__> any tips for  wireless i keep    losing my connection  using wicd now
<BUGabundo> green_bowl: use pavucontrol
<green_bowl> I will if safe-upgrade doesn't work
<Hirato_> the only application I've found that actually depends on any of the libpulse stuff was mplayer
<green_bowl> Hurray!
<green_bowl> safe-upgrade fixed it
<carl__> hey green fix my wireless problem
<BUGabundo> see?
<BUGabundo> what do I always say?
<BUGabundo> aptitude rulz
<green_bowl> @carl__: What's wrong?
<BUGabundo> carl__: what kernel?
<BUGabundo> what card?
<green_bowl> Actually... nvm
<green_bowl> No way I can help anyone fix Ubuntu, I'm better left to helping Windows noobs
<BUGabundo> LOL
<carl__> i did the kubuntu   but went   from kubuntu to svn plasma since i have a netbook
<carl__> n  using wicd   now but i keep losing my wireless connection
<bucky> carl__, what's your hardware?
<BUGabundo> carl__: there's a kubuntu NR
<carl__> msi u100  realtrek 187se
<BUGabundo> have you looked in launchoad
<carl__> no
<carl__> liked kubuntu netbook  but  knetwork would not connect   saw in forums about  wicd  installed it
<carl__> kopte would not connect with yahoo for me so went got pidgin
<carl__> kopete
<Hirato_> me next: KDE 4.3 renders borders and panels with corruption when compositing is off on my laptop (IBM thinkpad T42) http://i29.tinypic.com/2a5m3oo.png
<bucky> carl__, you sure you have a Realtek RTL8187 and not a RT2860 ?
<carl__> did   the upgrades now kpackagekit says   aptbackend.py closed
<bucky> jaunty is supposed to support RTL8187
<carl__> it shows my network just some reason i lose my connection all the time
<carl__> yes  that is what it says on the back
<carl__> 8187se
<bucky> carl__,  you need to apt-get the linux-backports-modules for your kernel
<bucky> apt-cache search linux-backports-modules
<carl__> did that now what bucky
<bucky> carl__, i don't have wireless but you need to load the right drivers and set it up prolly in the menus
<carl__> k
<billybigrigger> how do i get dd to print stats?
<BUGabundo> send a sig kill
<BUGabundo> RTFM
<BUGabundo> manpages.ubuntu.com
<billybigrigger> just saw that at the end thanks
<billybigrigger> of man page
<billybigrigger> ok i installed karmic daily live to a usb disk with unetbootin, and now extlinux can't find the linux image
<burner> is skype crashing for anyone else?  I'm just curious if it's me or something to do with the pulse upgrade in karmic that broke it
<RagnarokAngel> skype hasn't been crashing...
<RagnarokAngel> but it's been getting weird ASLA errors for me
<arand> billybigrigger: reformat and install again? I've bumped into similar I think...
<billybigrigger> arand, well according to unetbootin's page, the partition has to be fat32
<billybigrigger> someone in here told me ext4 :P
<burner> RagnarokAngel: like this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/260116/  mine opens, then crashes right away
<RagnarokAngel> I get this error from skype: RtApiAlsa: underrun detected.
<arand> billybigrigger: I think that if you just leave it unpartitioned it will make an appropriate partition..
<billybigrigger> arand, it needs to be mounted before it will do anything to the disk
<billybigrigger> need to have a created partition to mount it :P
<RagnarokAngel> burner: whoah, no nothing that bad. I'm getting serious audio issues, but not a full crash. You should probably report that somewhere...
<arand> billybigrigger: right... I blame half a year of not using unetbootin.
<burner> hrm... tha'ts the question... i wonder where to report it being that skype is all closed source and not in launchpad
<billybigrigger> arand, haha
<RagnarokAngel> burner: report an ALSA and a GTK bug?
<burner> RagnarokAngel: are you 32-bit?
<RagnarokAngel> burner: yep, 32-bit
<burner> i bet it's a 64-bit specific issue
<RagnarokAngel> burner: oh, that's possible.
<RagnarokAngel> burner: is there any dev at all going on for skype4linux?
<burner> none that is out in the open
<RagnarokAngel> burner: it's really pathetic on skype's side....
<burner> thanks for the help RagnarokAngel... by figuring out the 64-bit thing... it led me to the forums and a possible workaround :)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7829749
<RagnarokAngel> I'm having issues with empathy and voice/webcam calls....
<RagnarokAngel> burner: glad I could help, in any way at all
<burner> i haven't tried empathy's voice/webcam stuff yet... or pidgin's
<RagnarokAngel> I can't even find a version of pidgin that's been packaged correctly for voice/video
<RagnarokAngel> burner: it detects that I have voice and video capabilities
<RagnarokAngel> but whenever I try and connect to someone it auto-ends whenever I try to connect
<RagnarokAngel> I haven't tried connecting to anyone who is running empathy though...
<burner> aww... i was going to help test
<RagnarokAngel> hmmmm
<burner> hi
<RagnarokAngel> I'm getting something about mission control not running?
<burner> wanna test empathy?  i have it
<RagnarokAngel> burner: yeah. what's your handle?
<burner> xburnerx@gmail.com
<burner> grr.. my alt+f2 doesn't work... oh well, i'm on empathy
<burner> jabber is supposed to do the voice/video too right?  i have a jabber acccount as well
<RagnarokAngel> anything xmpp should work
<RagnarokAngel> getting a call?
<burner> nope
<RagnarokAngel> well
<RagnarokAngel> lol
<RagnarokAngel> that's actually better than everything I've tried so far XD
<burner> cause it didn't crash? :)
<RagnarokAngel> no because it didn't automatically close the call as soon as I tried....
<RagnarokAngel> what's your jabber handle, see if that works any better
<burner> now if it would only let me know you called
<burner> dburanen@jabber.org
<RagnarokAngel> allegedly it's calling
<RagnarokAngel> hmm
<burner> nothing here
<RagnarokAngel> terminal is giving me an empathy-warning though
<RagnarokAngel> I'll pastebin everything since empathy started....
<burner> i could call you... handle?
<RagnarokAngel> RagnarokAngel.s@gmail.com
 * arand likes how they removed one useful thing from the notification area, only to add four useless things >.<
<RagnarokAngel> anything?
<burner> nada
<RagnarokAngel> so here's the pastebin of the excursion according to empathy http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4e39b53b
<burner> i was getting all that MC stuff, but none of hte warnings
<RagnarokAngel> excellent, so the audio issues must be specific to my system...
<RagnarokAngel> because both of those warnings were when I tried placing calls....
<RagnarokAngel> however my brother on gtalk tried calling me
<RagnarokAngel> and I at least *get* the call
<RagnarokAngel> but it drops instantly
<burner> progress :)
<RagnarokAngel> lol
<DanaG> grr, pulseaudio still doesn't offer surround sound on my usb sound card.
<burner> grr... pulseaudios notification area icon means i can't maximize fitt's law and move to the bottom right corner for audio anymore :\
<DanaG> That's not Pulseaudio specifically... that's the Ubuntu devs deciding to disable the old mixer applet.
<burner> yeah... just had to use your comment as a segue to bitch
<RagnarokAngel> lol
<arand> On the subject of audio-woes. Seems like new sound thingamabob only picks up my built-in mic, not externally connected ones, which worked in jaunty...
<RagnarokAngel> my bluetooth headset pairs just fine and doesn't interface with pulseaudio
<burner> i'm rockin a usb connected headset currently in karmic
<burner> my bluetooth has never worked
<RagnarokAngel> burner: there's a bug report that has been solved back in 7.10 that specifically states *my* headset worked with ubuntu
<RagnarokAngel> hooooray regression!
<burner> i doubt it actually worked... pulse + bluetooth has been sketchy with 5+ headsets I tried
<RagnarokAngel> bug got solved at least...
<RagnarokAngel> so
<burner> fair enough
<RagnarokAngel> pulse isn't even seeing my headset... but it's paired just fine according to blueman
<RagnarokAngel> and yes, I have blueman's pulseaudio plugin turned on
<DanaG> weird... my version of blueman no longer even shows a "plugins" menu anywhere.
<RagnarokAngel> DanaG: not in the about menu?
<RagnarokAngel> DanaG: which is the weirdest place *ever* to put plugins....
<DanaG> no wonder I couldn't find it.
<RagnarokAngel> lol
<RagnarokAngel> you're welcome
<RagnarokAngel> I found it accidently
<DanaG> wow, that's a HORRIBLE place for such a menu.
<RagnarokAngel> lol, I know! And for some reason the pulse plugin was turned OFF by default
<RagnarokAngel> so I thought
<RagnarokAngel> hey, if I turn this on it should magic fix!
<RagnarokAngel> nope.
<RagnarokAngel> epic fail blueman.
<DanaG> hmm, check pavucontrol... I think bluetooth devices default to profile "disabled", for some reason.
<arand> Oh, apparently the setting ti enable my external mic was hidden away from the current sound applet, alsamixer shows them a-okay though, meh
<DanaG> ugh, and pulseaudio can't control the volume of my usb soundcard.
<RagnarokAngel> what's that DanaG? I don't even get another device to show up when I pair my headest... or at least not the last time which was what, a few days ago...
<DanaG> hmm, and you've manually selected "connect to a2dp service"?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsplash/+bug/412598
<DanaG> grr!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412598 in xsplash "Xsplash only uses the default wallpaper during transition to desktop." [Undecided,Won't fix]
<RagnarokAngel> DanaG: um.... No, It's set up as a headset profile (whatever that means) -- how could I manually set it up as a2dp?
<DanaG> hmm, right-click on the device in blueman-manager, and see what pops up.
<DanaG> oh, and what's with the ugly jiggling line on xsplash?
<arand> Hmm, add/rem apps was added to admin menu...
<hggdh> hum. Where in bloody hell is my FUSA?
<RagnarokAngel> DanaG: when I get it paired my options in blueman are connect to input, connect to headset....
<DanaG> ah, must not be a BT stereo capable thingy.
<DanaG> I've added comments to that bug report.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsplash/+bug/412598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412598 in xsplash "Xsplash only uses the default wallpaper during transition to desktop." [Undecided,Won't fix]
<DanaG> oh yeah, sorry for sudden topic change.  =þ
<burner> won't fix xsplash... that's unfortunate
<DanaG> Hardcoding paths == bad.
<DanaG> They should at least make it an 'alternative', or something.
<DanaG> Current behavior: usplash -> xsplash (brown) -> gdm (blue) -> xsplash (brown) -> gdm (blue) -> user-desktop.
<DanaG> Better behavior:   usplash -> xsplash (brown) -> gdm (blue) -> xsplash (blue) -> user-desktop.
<burner> i like the mockups on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo
<DanaG> (I'm using blue as an example.)
<melik> ubuntu 9.10 should include the firewall, services, bootloader GUI configuration tools, the ones that come with Fedora
<melik> those are great tools :D
<aj_444_> I am having trouble shutting down my ubuntu machine. the ubuntu line will go the opposite way it does during start up, but then I get stuck at a white blinking line in the upper lefthand corner.
<aj_444> is anybody in here?
<aj_444> I'll take that as a no.
<x1250> aj_444, that is so vague.... :(
 * [Ramy] is busy with another bugs harvesting mission :)
<nocturna> Hey everyone..i'm having an issue with grub2. It boots automatically into my ubuntu install..and never displays a menu, so I cannot choose any other OS to boot into. Can anyone tell me how to fix this? I've checked the grub.cfg and all the other OS's are there..
<aboSamoor> did anyone notice the new xsplash ? the animation is really poor :(, but no resizing for the background is really cool
<robert__> my computer won't restart is this a common problem for alpha release?
<robert__> this channel is dead
<hggdh> nocturna, you need to change /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and then run update-grub2
<x1250> nocturna, did you press ESC (to show the menu)?
<nocturna> x1250: It never says to press ESC or anything, it basically just boots ubuntu right off. I don't think I'd have enough time, but I can try the next time I reboot
<hggdh> on the other hand, it is interesting how many people here expect an immediate response (looking at the backlog)
<nocturna> I don't expect an immediate response :p
<hggdh> nocturna, it was not directed at you :-)
<x1250> well, people that expect inmediate responses, usually get none hehe.
<greenbowl> Okay so my sound is really messed up.
<greenbowl> I don't get any sound at all outside of Firefox (Swiftfox)
<greenbowl> No boot sound, game sounds, rhythmbox - nothing
<greenbowl> And the volume controls don't work either
<greenbowl> I can move them up and down but they do nothing
<greenbowl> Wait... now NO sound is working after a reboot
<greenbowl> :/
<oldude67> greenbowl, what does alsamixer say? is anything muted?
<greenbowl> No
<greenbowl> I just moved a slider on alsamixer and I heard a pop in my headphones
<greenbowl> But that was all that happened... still no sound at all
<x1250> greenbowl, just to mention it, plan B is to purge pulseaudio till they fix it. You'll probably be fine with alsa.
<greenbowl> Ok
<greenbowl> So I just purged pulseaudio
<greenbowl> I'll reboot and come back if 9.10 is still being an arse.
<greenbowl> Which, sadly, will probably be the case... that's what I get for wanting to be on the edge of technology I suppose :P
<nocturna> Rebooting, I'm going to see if hitting escape lets me choose an OS. Brb and ty for the help.
<greenbowl> Sound works
<greenbowl> Any way I can get the sound control back on my task bar without using Pulse Audio?
<greenbowl> Like... is there a PA alternative?
<x1250> greenbowl, I did a menu element with the command: alsamixer -c 0
<x1250> and if you need to adjust the mic, press tab.
<nippz> hey been initializing/testing a 1.5tb drive so i can smak +1 in it, and ive written to the whole drive 4 times and done 3 full/long formats.
<nippz> so now i'm scanning for errors with smartctl, would like second opinion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260141/
<x1250> nippz, looks normal to me. but this is not an expert opinion, just looks similar to what I get with my new HDD. Anyway, those pre-fail and old-age, which I also get, are odd. Third opinion someone?
<nippz> x1250 ty; agreed seems odd; ::peers around::
<nippz> x1250 figured i'd give the new stuff the best stuff i got - clocking a q66@3.6 once installed :>
<greenbowl> Does anyone know of a program I can use to control my volume?
<greenbowl> Sort of like pulse audio, but less fail-prone
<RagnarokAngel> alsa has stuff...
<RagnarokAngel> if you jus twant mainline....
<x1250> greenbowl, something like a volume applet?
<greenbowl> I reckon
<greenbowl> Something I can put on a panel
<greenbowl> and can recognize the volume buttons on my comp
<nippz> sounds like a keyboard button mapping issue really.
<x1250> greenbowl, I don't know, I just use alsamixer from the gnome menu. Maybe there is something out there, if you find something let me know :p
<greenbowl> Okey smoke
<Amaranth> greenbowl: Have you reported a bug about your pulseaudio issues?
<Amaranth> greenbowl: Otherwise you'll have to get an old copy of gnome-applets
<DanaG> !info gamix
<ubottu> gamix (source: gamix): Graphical sound mixer for ALSA. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99.p14.debian1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 38 kB, installed size 196 kB
<DanaG> not a hotkey thingy, though.
<DanaG> "pre-fail" is the TYPE of parameter, not the STATE.
<DanaG> pre-fail means that, if this variable goes bad, it's a sign of upcoming failure.
<x1250> mmm, good! thanks
<billybigrigger> i think i'm done buying seagate drives
<billybigrigger> just had my bios tell me my root disk is bad
<crdlb> and? :)
<darthanubis> any kubuntu users here?
<Refried_> Heya.. I have a weird issue.  I have a wireless usb keyboard/mouse combo that work fine at the terminal, and to switch terminals, and to switch in and out of X, but are pretty flaky inside of X
<Refried_> the mouse even works fine at the terminal with gpm
<billybigrigger> crdlb: i have 3 seagate drives and they're all less than a year old
<billybigrigger> one i've had to rma already
<billybigrigger> now this one
<Refried_> the mouse right now is completely useless under X  (although if i plug in an additional wired usb mouse, that works fine)
<RagnarokAngel> is it a good idea to update java?
<Refried_> any suggestions as to how to begin diagnosing?
<crdlb> billybigrigger: well, two failures is unlucky, but they do fail
<Refried_> three failures indicates a curse
<DanaG> heyas, I got the -7 kernel to boot.
<DanaG> The issue was one I'd run into before:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/392039
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392039 in fglrx-installer "initramfs scripts hard-coded to load i915; blocks loading fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darthanubis> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106052.0
<billybigrigger> anyone here have any suggestions on getting my grub restored...
<billybigrigger> i don't have a cdrw, just a usb stick
<billybigrigger> and im stuck in tinycore linux
<billybigrigger> i can't seem to get karmic daily live iso copied to usb drive correctly, or super grub disk...
<billybigrigger> since tinycore doesn't have grub to setup SGD properly
<billybigrigger> ...i'm running out of ideas
<NoCode> http://pastebin.ca/1544297 So, I updated and upgraded with apt=get in the terminal, it said it kept packages back. So I went back into synaptic and marked all upgrades. It removed 3 packages and installed 40mb worth of other packages. Then I got that.
<NoCode> Any ideas
<Severian> Is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET what I need to change to have menu of choice no longer hidden?  I don't find any documentation for this.
<DanaG> hmm, check /etc/default/grub?
<NoCode> why the hell would ctrl+c be linked to "closing" the "changes applied" window? Now I can't copy an error message. :|
<Severian> DanaG, that is where the variable appeared.  But, it is not documented there.  Is it supposed to be?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<Severian> OK, maybe someone here will know.  I'd like to be able to boot my system after tomorrows update.  I have to go back to the 2.6.31-6 kernel or it won't boot.  And, yes I am searching the bug list to see if this is reported somewhere about the new kernel not booting.
<DanaG> hmm, what's the actual behavior you see?  especially try booting without "quiet splash".
<Severian> I alread changed the quiet to verbose.  The boot consistently hangs at the same spot.  The last message is about not being able to load /lib/modules/2.6.31-7-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha.ko
<Severian> The failure to boot started yesterday, but I did not have time to look into it until today.
<Severian> Does anyone know what change to make to just /boot/grub/grub.cft to unhide the menu?  The procedure about /etc/default/grub won't work, because I can't boot Ubuntu at the moment.  So, I have to use a CD boot and edit a file and then reboot koala.
<oldude67> is it just me or did the new update botch a few files?
<Severian> I am having several problems, but I just assume that is normal during alpha testing.   For example gedit crashes a lot.  But, I can't repeat it reliably.
<Severian> The new graphic during login is spiffy, though.
<oldude67> i just had a couple of them error out on me when i first did the update and had to do a apt-get install -f to fix
<sageNsand> I been having a problem with karmic boot. When it boots it stops at the black screen with the blinking cursor at the very top right. I then press reset and it boots OK. So it takes me 2 tries to get it booted. This just started today. Is there something I should type in at the blinking cursor to continue on?
<sageNsand> top left
<Severian> Type  "Stop that"
<Severian> It won't help, though.
<sageNsand> I wish it was that easy
<Severian> I just submitted a bug.  It only affects the karmic alpha version of Ubuntu.  I don't see where to mark it thus.  It is bug 419709.  Can anyone advise?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419709 in linux "System does not complete boot process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419709
<Severian> Should I put a tag of Karmic on it?  Is that the right way?
<sageNsand> I would post a bug but I don't have any code stuff to go along with it so I think I'll just lay low and it'll work out in the end
<sageNsand> I had another problem with Gedit text editor. Sometimes when I go to open one on my desktop it opens for a mil second and disappears. I see the white layout but text doesn't have time to load. The workaround is to rename the file then it will open...strange
<sageNsand> Severian  I always put Karmic as the first word just to make it stand out from all the other bugs. Its easier to filter through
<Severian> sageNsand, The first word in what?  The subject, description, tags or something else?
<sageNsand> The subject
<Severian> OK, I'll go see if I can modify that.
<sageNsand> Yours would look like  Karmic system does not complete boot process
<Severian> sageNsand, I changed it to say Karmic does not complete boot process.  That should get the idea across.
<sageNsand> For us testing guys that would help in finding just the Karmic bugs without having to open all of them to see what it was about
<sageNsand> night all
<DanaG> Might wanna' mention the kernel version that fails!
<Severian> It is in the description.  Should it be in the summary?
<keith> I installed kubuntu-desktop in Karmic, but I was not presented with the option to choose between kdm and gdm, nor do I seem to be able to get it to use gdm now. Is this a bug? Or is there a different way in the new GDM?
<oldude67> is there anyone else having updates held back, i have 11 of them as it is right now and they are the same 11 i have held back now for the last week.
<nzmm> see what happens if you change to the Main server in Software Properties
<oldude67> well im not real concerned about it as it says there is a partial update with it and i wont do that ever again..i think ill just wait for them to let me update them.
<nzmm> Ive had a cups package held back for a while
<oldude67> ya that is one of mine as well plus one for kdm and several others.
<keith> oldude67, have you tried a dist-upgrade on the command line? I think that installed all but one of the packages being held back for me.
<oldude67> keith, no i havent , didnt think about that. let me try and see what it says.
<keith> oldude67, I've never had any trouble trouble with partial upgrades either though.
<oldude67> i have, so i dont do them anymore, and its letting me install most of them now. lets see what happens.
<keith> The only issue I have had with the latest updates is they sort of broke my user login widget thing on the gnome-panel
<keith> but it seems mostly fixed now
<keith> So... does anyone know how to switch from kdm back to gdm? The usual method isn't working in Karmic...
<oldude67> dpkg-reconfigure gdm should work
<keith> oldude67, doesn't seem to
<nzmm> hey, do people have to type in a password to eject dvd's.  Because i have to...
<keith> oldude67, it gives no prompt, and says that the changes will take effect after all X sessions are closed. But keeps using kdm no matter what I do.
<oldude67> nzmm, i have never had too.
<keith> nzmm, nor I
<nzmm> ok wierd
<keith> oldude67, Are you using Karmic as a primary OS? or for testing?
<oldude67> its my primary os
<keith> oldude67, so I can see why you would want to be more cautious then. I have mostly just been testing in VirtualBox so far. You might consider installing it to test upgrades or partial upgrades in the future.
<oldude67> i have, but with my intel stuff i cant really do that as it dont use the video in virtual box. tried it.
<keith> oldude67, Gotcha. In my VM, it seems to be pretty stable and reliable at this point... has that been your experience as well? I am thinking of switching to it as my primary OS.
<oldude67> the only problem i have had is when i did the partial upgrade and it hosed the system and had to reload it,but i keep all my personal stuff on a flash drive just for that reason.
<oldude67> but i am also on a desktop with a hard line for my eth0 and dont have to worry about wifi and all of that stuff as well either.
<keith> oldude67, was that earlier in the development? Because I don't trust any upgrades, partial or otherwise in the early releases. That's why I like keeping a separate home partition, and having nightly backups to an external drive.
<keith> oldude67, the only thing that is making me cautious about switching right now is that I am wanting to install kde, but I don't think I really want to use kdm.
<oldude67> yes that was like in alpha 2 and i think we are now on 5
<keith> oldude67, I find the updates get fairly reliable around 3, and the distro gets usable as a primary os around 4 or 5.
<oldude67> that is all i usually run as i dont care for gnome that well.
<keith> oldude67, I always give kde a shot, but always end up back with gnome. :\
<keith> oldude67, I really like a lot of things about it, but I think I don't give it enough of a chance when I run into something I can easily do in gnome.
<oldude67> i would probably use xfce before i would gnome any more.
<keith> why do you dislike gnome vs. kde?
<oldude67> just my preference really, i got so use to using kde with slackware that when i switched to ubuntu i didnt like the gnome desktop.
<keith> oldude67, yeah... the thing that frustrated me most recently was I couldn't find a way to browse the network in kde easily. Are you aware of a way?
<keith> oldude67, I found references that told how, but it didn't seem to exist in Karmic when I looked for the same things.
<oldude67> ah yeah gnome does seem to have more for the network then kde does, i will give it that...
<keith> oldude67, there are a lot of little things that I liked about gnome more... like, when you tried playing a video that it didn't have a codec for, totem will ask if you want it to search. dragon (I think?) just didn't play the video.
<ripps> I've got a problem where atop randomly takes up 96% of the cpu, I can barely write this message
<ripps> gonna try to reboot
<oldude67> ripps, what does atop do?
<keith> performance monitor?
<keith> http://freshmeat.net/projects/atop/
<oldude67> ah you mean like in htop hmm i dont know i just run gkrellm
<oldude67> keith, thanks for reminding me about the dist-upgrade i got all but 1 upgrade so thats cool
<keith> oldude67, no problem. I used earlier today, so I was pretty sure it would work for you.
<oldude67> i had just forgotten about it, as usually after a few days they all get upgraded, but i think alpha 5 just came out and i think i was still on 3 anyways.lol
<randomnick> Hey guys.. i did a dist-upgrade yesterday or so and after that i wasn't able to boot any more.
<oldude67> randomnick, what error did it give you?
<randomnick> it says my filesystem is broken (i reinstalled.. and it worked until i dist-upgraded again - it's not a kernel issue it seems - i tried the old one as well)
<keith> oldude67, alpha 5 comes out next thursday. :)
<randomnick> i'm on a 9.04 live disc atm.
<oldude67> randomnick, did you try to go into the recovery mode and fix it with the dpkg recovery option?
<randomnick> hmm nope, i dropped to a shell and did fsck, which also said something was broken
<oldude67> hit esc when you reboot and see if you have the recover mode and try that.
<oldude67> may have botched and update
<randomnick> sorry, i didn't absolutely get it.. i shall boot into recovery mode and then do what (and why)?
<randomnick> i don't know what you mean with dpkg recovery option, sorry
<randomnick> by the way.. i can mount the partition without problems on the live disk
<keith> oldude67, have you had any issues mounting media when you open in for the first time from the kicker?
<oldude67> under the menu when you hit esc there is an option to go to a recovery kernel setting then there is a menu that has an option to do with dpkg and it fixes some things.if you look you will see what im talking about.
<randomnick> okay, will do - thanks so far :)
<oldude67> keith, i myself have had never a problem with any media not mounting, but i know a lot of people do, most of the time someone in here can help you with it tho.
<keith> oldude67, well... I can get the media to mount, either through the "Recently Plugged In Devices" or manually, but for some reason the kicker doesn't seem to work for me... at least in a VM.
<keith> it opens a blank window
<keith> I filed a bug, but I was curious about your experience in a real install.
<oldude67> are you using the one from the repos or the one from vboxes web site?
<keith> web site
<oldude67> idk i have only used the one from the repos :(
<keith> So, if you put a CD in your drive, and open it from Kicker->Computer->CD... it opens correctly?
<oldude67> oh i dont know havent tried.
<keith> oldude67, do you normally open from the popup?
<oldude67> sorry i miss understood what you meant i thought you was talking about a pendrive.
<oldude67> yeah i just open from the kdm log in.
<keith> oldude67, Well, I have only tested with a CD. My assumption was that it would work the same with a flash drive.
<richardcavell> anyone on Karmic having problems with XChat?
<keith> Can't test flash drives in Vbox afaik though
<oldude67> nope im not.
<oldude67> i thought the one from their web site would let you use flashdrives now.
<oldude67> well its now going on 3:30 am here so im out for the night take care laters all
<blackest_knight1> hi karmic tried to upgrade my nvidia to version 185 but there is no nvidia.ko file and x is pretty broke
<randomnick> hm.. that didn't work actually.. the recovery mode ends in the same situation.. the only difference is, that there's no splash screen due to menu.lst.
<keith> randomnick, oldude67 left.
<blackest_knight1> Any idea what I need to do to get a better x I'm using vesa640x480 to get here
<randomnick> oh.. i see. thanks for telling me.
<keith> randomnick, didn't want you to wait forever for a reply. Wish I could help. :)
<randomnick> :)
<ripps> Hmmm.... it seems I can't use superuser admin guis when mousetweaks is enabled
<blackest_knight1> any suggestions for missing nvidia driver
<Bauldrick> after logging in my screen fades to black - I can still run programs via Alt f2, but my desktop is not there. It's kubuntu-netbook, it's been suggested to disable kernel modesetting (?) how's that done?
<maxb> Whoa, new pulsating ubuntu thingy whilst waiting for X to start
<maxb> What package implements that?
<Severian> I think it is gdm, from some earlier comments.
<cdE|Woozy> maxb, that is xsplash
<Michalxo> hello all. Is trackerd removed by default in karmic?
<mac_v> hrm... what does the folder ~/.mcop refer to ? which app?
<mac_v> has a folder "trader-cache" and file random seed
<ripps> bizarre, I've been having alot of trouble logging in because My processor is flooded with a hundred ubuntuone-syncdaemon processes
<arand> Beware of ubuntuone currently, it seems to send bug reports which lists all your "onned" files >_<
<ripps> I only have like 2 files stored there
<ripps> Now I've managed to run a loop process to kill ubuntu-syncdaemon long enough to uninstall and kill the ubuntuone-applet.
<ripps> But notify-osd was flooded with Ubuntu One error messages.
<nzmm> Michalxo: libtrackerclient is installed on my system but thats about all.
<Michalxo> aha, in mine too... so they dropped it by default :)
<Michalxo> aha, it's for totem-plugins :)
<nzmm> Yea tracker seems to be in limbo until they make a new release, 0.6 was fairly useless
<Michalxo> whole tracker is imo useless...
<nzmm> Well i like the idea of tracker conceptually, its just tracker has lacked both a decent gui and full text search
<Michalxo> i heard that beagle or so is much better
<nzmm> Is it even actively developed?
<Michalxo> dunno
<js> hi
<Michalxo> take a look for yourself I don't intend to use it... :)
<js> since I updated my karmic yesterday, it seems luks doesn't work anymore
<js> it just hangs
<js> someone having the same problem?
<arand> I guess if anything, ubuntu's tracker will be zeitgeist...
<js> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/418685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418685 in linux "cryptsetup hangs" [High,Confirmed]
<js> it seems it's this issue
<js> what would be the best way to use the old kernel + modules again
<js> ?
<js> apt-get remove the -7 and reinstall the -6 + modules?
<js> when selecting 2.6.31-6 from GRUB, it complains about not finding the root fs - interesting
<js> and the keyboard etc. don't work as well
<gnomefreak> at least you can shut down
<js> gnomefreak: nope, not even thast
<js> I can only hard-reset
<gnomefreak> js: me too
<gnomefreak> im filing a bug atm
<gnomefreak> js: you may want to comment and add info. you can just do ubuntu-bug 419859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419859 in linux "PC wont shut down correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419859
<cdE|Woozy> gnomefreak, bug #418509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418509 in linux-meta "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418509
<gnomefreak> cdE|Woozy: thanks
<js> ok, 2.6.31-5 seems to work
<Michalxo> guys? After todays update of notification (notify-osd?) my notifications shows in middle of the screen mi-right
<Michalxo> is it supposed to be that way? :-/
<Michalxo> notify-osd: Installed: 0.9.18-0ubuntu1
<richardcavell> My shutdown procedure is broken after recent updates.  Anyone else?
<Michalxo> richardcavell, same here
<richardcavell> Michalxo: I'm on a Macbook.  How about you?
<Michalxo> waiting for some services to be stopped and shutdown ro something similar I think, right?
<Michalxo> amd64 PC
<richardcavell> It seems as though it's waiting for something to shut down
<Michalxo> yes
<richardcavell> But I get unpredictable console output
<Michalxo> I think it happened twice so far.. both times I had to manually shut down the PC :(
<Michalxo> *laptop
<Michalxo> well.. me only 1 message in which it stays and waits :-/
<richardcavell> Bug 419846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419846 in ubuntu-meta "Cannot complete shutdown sequence on Karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419846
<Michalxo> btw have you updated recently? I have bug with notifications
<richardcavell> My notifications appear halfway down the screen
<Michalxo> they show up on MIDDLE RIGHT instread of TOP R
<Michalxo> yeah
<richardcavell> It's not supposed to do that, is it?
<Michalxo> yea
<Michalxo> it has to be on top right (by deault_
<richardcavell> it's a strange place to get notifications
<Michalxo> yeah
<Michalxo> what version of notify-osd do you have?
<Michalxo> http://pastebin.com/m6e0e5521 ?
<richardcavell> I updated to the latest one
<richardcavell> Michalxo: are you aware of a bug report on notify-osd?
<Michalxo> dunno where
<Michalxo> http://www.pixhost.org/show/119/618967_asd.png
<Michalxo> trying to find related bug, but there are tons of notification bugs :-/
<richardcavell> yeah
<richardcavell> I'm searching the bug reports right now
<Michalxo> richardcavell, I think we have to make the new one...
<richardcavell> yeah I'm looking at it
<richardcavell> Do you want to make the report and use your screenshot?
<Michalxo> you can make it.. I'll add myself there later ;)
<Michalxo> richardcavell, you can use my picture if you want to ;)
<richardcavell> okay I'll make a bug report
<Michalxo> hey! I had/have? this bug too "Screen randomly goes off in karmic "
<Michalxo> richardcavell, do you have problem with "HDD corrupted" notification too?
<richardcavell> firstly the screen randomly goes off bug has been fixed
<richardcavell> it occurs on all video hardware
<richardcavell> and I don't get HDD corrupted messages
<Michalxo> richardcavell, let me know when you make that notifi bug
<richardcavell> okay I'm uploading now
<richardcavell> Bug 419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419894
<natewiebe13> so today is artwork first drop.. what exactly happens?
<richardcavell> it should mean that there's a whole stack of new artwork for us
<natewiebe13> as in..
<richardcavell> what are you asking?
<Michalxo> where can we see it?
<natewiebe13> is there an update today.. or?
<natewiebe13> yeah exactly
<richardcavell> I don't think it means that it will appear right now
<richardcavell> presumably it will come within days
<Michalxo> btw, new login-window showed up with todays updates.. some flashy thing ;)
<natewiebe13> an update from the repos?
<richardcavell> natewiebe13: yeah it will come from the repos
<Michalxo> y
<richardcavell> we're trying it all out... that's the idea of an alpha release
<Michalxo> richardcavell, can we see that artwork somewhere?
<richardcavell> Michalxo: presumably you'd have to be involved with the project to see it
<Michalxo> ah
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: you had a different gdm?
<Michalxo> yes
<Michalxo> a big longer to boot up imo.. +2-5 secs
<natewiebe13> what package did it for you?
<natewiebe13> xsplash?
<natewiebe13> because i have no update for 'gdm' here
<Michalxo> it was basically same, but while loading there was some "progress-bar-like" flash going down-to-up
<Michalxo> gdm 2.27.90
<natewiebe13> ive had that for a long while now.. so the update must be from xsplash
<natewiebe13> i'll give it a try
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: very bugged
<natewiebe13> haha
<natewiebe13> the bar was supposed to go left and right, not up continuously..
<Michalxo> really? :D
<natewiebe13> but it is better than the wallpaper just flashing
<natewiebe13> yeah.. look at the video mockup on /Boot/Demo
<Michalxo> I don't like that wallpaper at all.. and hadn't had it falshing...
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, can you post direct link please?
<natewiebe13> better than what they had for a mockup
<natewiebe13> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Boot/Demo?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=karmic-boot-demo.swf
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: have you customized your gdm?
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, not at all
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, totem gives Internal data flow error. :D
<natewiebe13> open it with firefox
<Michalxo> wow, yes that falsh is pretty nice
<Michalxo> pretty nice boot :)
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: thats probably why you didnt see the flashing before.. i have a custom background, font, and icons on my gdm..
<cdE|Woozy> the throbber is quite jerky on my system due to heavy i/o on startup :/
<natewiebe13> cdE|Woozy: the throbber should be going horizontally instead of vertically
<cdE|Woozy> that too
<natewiebe13> it was fine for me.. except the direction of the throbber
<natewiebe13> but i also think that xsplash (the package that is responsible for this change) should get the background from the gdm, not from another source
<cdE|Woozy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2OAgP0aX2Q <- that's how it looks on my system
<Michalxo> same here cdE|Woozy ;)
<natewiebe13> cdE|Woozy: thats definately a smoother transition that what i have.. since i have a custom background on gdm.. it transitions as the following
<Michalxo> but htat notification bug anooyes me more and shutdown process is not good too :-/
<natewiebe13> boot, xsplash, gdm, xsplash, desktop: where gdm and desktop share a different background than xsplash
<cdE|Woozy> you could try adding "-b /path/to/custom/background.jpg" to xsplash in /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<cdE|Woozy> I don't know whether it actually works yet, but xsplash --help lists that as a way so specify the background image
<cdE|Woozy> s/so/to/
<natewiebe13> there is also a background image in /usr/share/images/xsplash
<natewiebe13> cdE|Woozy: heres what i get from the 'Default' file
<natewiebe13> PATH="/usr/bin:$PATH:/bin:/usr/bin"
<natewiebe13> if [ -x '/usr/bin/xsplash' ];
<natewiebe13> then
<natewiebe13>         /usr/bin/xsplash &
<natewiebe13> fi
<natewiebe13> where should i stick the -b
<Hirato_> probably before the &
<cdE|Woozy> yes
<natewiebe13> alright i'll give it a shot and let you know..
<natewiebe13> alright.. halfway there
<natewiebe13> i get the custom background after login
<natewiebe13> how about before the gdm?
<natewiebe13> cdE|Woozy: any ideas?
<natewiebe13> Hirato_: any ideas?
<Hirato_> I was just stating the obvious, I really don't know :P
<natewiebe13> where's the startup script located?
<natewiebe13> /etc/init/rc.conf?
<natewiebe13> nope
<natewiebe13> if [ -x '/usr/bin/xsplash' ]; whats that refering to?
<natewiebe13> few problem: im getting a white screen after the desktop is starting to appear, notify-osd is showing up on the right hand side in the middle of the screen, and grub is not silent anymore
<natewiebe13> anyone else having any of the same problems?
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, heheh this is that notification bug I mentioned few hours ago
<BluesKaj> natewiebe13, id you did an update today run update-grub
<BluesKaj> if
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, richardcavell> Bug 419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419894
<Michalxo> haha it's a FEATURE not a bug :)
<natewiebe13> really?
<natewiebe13> i say its a bug
<natewiebe13> about the custom background.. i emailed kenvandine.. so i'll share the answer when i get it
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: im going to test and see if grub is silent.. thanks for the info
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: its still not silent
<natewiebe13> also anyone not getting their computer to shutdown? mine comes to a prompt after the shutdown splash
<cdE|Woozy> natewiebe13, the if-statement checks whether xsplash is installed. if it is, it is started
<natewiebe13> okay thanks
<richardcavell> Michalxo: Hi
<Michalxo> richardcavell, it's a feature... not a bug :)
<rleeds> Hey all
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: sadly
<richardcavell> yeah
<richardcavell> lol
<richardcavell> well I think the feature should be turned off
<natewiebe13> exactly
<natewiebe13> richardcavell: know much about xsplash?
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, you were a bit faster then me :D
<rleeds> Notify-OSD just started showing notifications in the middle of the screen. Looks like bug #418731 "fix". Is this configurable?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418731 in notify-osd "Position notifications on each side of the horizontal axis of the screen" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418731
<richardcavell> natewiebe13: only that it keeps breaking my karmic
<natewiebe13> richardcavell: trying to change the background of xsplash.. i have it changed after gdm, but not before.. any ideas?
<richardcavell> Michalxo: by the way that problem of karmic not shutting down appears to be almost universal with the 2.6.31-7 kernel
<natewiebe13> so its the kernel..
<natewiebe13> :(
<natewiebe13> lol
<Michalxo> i think so.. in -6 it was ok...
<richardcavell> natewiebe13: you get gdm?  Luxury!
<richardcavell> natewiebe13: yeah, it's the kernel
<Michalxo> :)
<richardcavell> I've never seen a login screen since upgrading from Jaunty
<natewiebe13> richardcavell: xsplash would be fine.. but i have a custom gdm.. so the wallpaper changes are annoying
<natewiebe13> richardcavell: any idea where the startup script would be that would trigger xsplash?
<Michalxo> richardcavell, I upgraded from jaunty and it was OK here :)
<richardcavell> natewiebe13: no
<richardcavell> I am struggling getting things like sound and login screen to work
<richardcavell> I might go buy Snow Leopard on the weekend and use that till Karmic release
<natewiebe13> richardcavell: ive got no probs here.. with the gdm.. is it that you have an automatic login?
<bjsnider> you might buy a snow leopard? that would be expensive. and it would likely eat your computer, and you too
<richardcavell> natewiebe13: to be honest I think it's been fixed over the last couple of days
<Michalxo> richardcavell, for help about sound go to #alsa or #pulseaudio ;)
<richardcavell> Michalxo: been there
<richardcavell> really helpful guys
<Michalxo> ;(
<richardcavell> but it's not a config thing
<richardcavell> On Jaunty and OS X and Win 7 my sound is flawless
<Michalxo> so some PAudio thing?
<richardcavell> y
<BluesKaj> richardcavell, do you have a pc soundcard or onboard ?
<Q-FUNK> hi!  I'm curious of how one can change the GDM theme back to what we had in Jaunty?
<BluesKaj> pci that is
<richardcavell> onboard (laptop)
<BluesKaj> oh , prolly an intel chip
<richardcavell> y
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Q-FUNK> WARNING: WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/lsb_release.py is linked but does not belong to any package.
<Q-FUNK> am I the only one who gets this?
<natewiebe13> Q-FUNK: i think you can only change the background, icons, and text
<natewiebe13> i got that too
<natewiebe13> i just ignored it
<richardcavell> Q-FUNK: me three
<Q-FUNK> natewiebe13: I've been trying to find out how to get our good old login. that crap we currently have in karmic reminds me too much of XDM.
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, there used to be some notification-settings GUI for setting where you want to show notifications... but I can;t find it for karmic :-/
<natewiebe13> im still trying to find where xsplash is called
<natewiebe13> DanaG: around?
<BluesKaj> Q-FUNK, yeah, that's a normal warning , I was told to ignore it yesterday , doesn't mean anything is broken ...will be fixed soon
<Michalxo> daamn, that PA is pretty bugged :-/
<BluesKaj> Michalxo, afraid so ...i dumped it , fortunatly my souncard driver and alsa are working fine without it.
<Michalxo> :)
<Michalxo> well it works, but for instance when I reach the lowest global level
<Michalxo> and then want to make it louder it just wont let me... application volume stays at the lowest level tough, so I have to turn in up manually...
<Michalxo> and doublelick on volume icon does not bring up the volume-controller....
<BluesKaj> you mean master level , ok do you have alsa-utils installed?
<natewiebe13> alright.. i found the file to get the custom background for the first xsplash
<cdE|Woozy> Michalxo, the notification settings gui was for the old notification system, I think the position for notify-osd is pretty much hardcoded and not intended to be configurable
<natewiebe13> the files are both named 'Default'.. one is under /etc/gdm/Init/ and the other is under /etc/gdm/PreSession/
<natewiebe13> and the throbber is being fixed right now.. (email from ken vandine)
<cdE|Woozy> nice :)
<natewiebe13> yup.. now i have a smooth xsplash :)
<natewiebe13> http://www.wiebeswheels.com/Screenshot-1.png : there is a screenshot of my xsplash
<natewiebe13> cupsddk and cups-ppdc are conflicting.. anyone else experiencing this?
<Innomen> hi all is it possible to upgrade from jaunty to karmic or must i reinstall completely?
<arand> Innomen: update-manager -d
<arand> Innomen: expect Karmic to break.
<Innomen> arand, the machine in question cannot reach the net, that is why io wish to upgrade
<Innomen> could i update the machine from a live cd for example?
<natewiebe13> imo i would do a clean install
<Cyberkilla> At the moment, many users are reporting that they cannot shutdown.
<natewiebe13> the new kernel
<Cyberkilla> It hangs on a black screen with a flashing cursor
<Innomen> well obviously if i plan on doing a clean install i should attempt an upgrade first since a clean insteall is what you do when you break everything :)
<Innomen> i upgraded the kernel already
<x1250> natewiebe13, why? I would try to upgrade first. If it breaks badly, reinstall, if it breaks badly, jaunty again :)
<Cyberkilla> Requiring them to hard reset or do ALT+SysRq+b.
<Innomen> so, can one upgrade offline?
<Cyberkilla> I think you need to do more than just b, but that's all I do.
<natewiebe13> x1250: usually always breaks for me when i have done an upgrade
<arand> ah, um... I guess the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD for CD-upgrade applies in this case as well?
<natewiebe13> Innomen, i would wait until sept 3rd though
<Innomen> dude
<Innomen> letrs assume i want what i want and i'm sure about it :)
<natewiebe13> since you dont have internet on that one.. might as well wait until the next alpha
<x1250> natewiebe13, yea, depends a lot on your hardware (and luck).
<natewiebe13> true
<Innomen> so can an upgrade be done offline?
<Innomen> or are we not sure
<arand> Innomen: using http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20090826.1/ along with above linked instructions should do that, if all goes well.
<Innomen> i'll read, thank you :)
<natewiebe13> Innomen: i would wait until the kernel is updated.. its really annoying not being able to shut down
<Innomen> OMG
<Innomen> natewiebe13, i get it! you've told me what YOU would do like 10 times now
<Innomen> me not want do you do, me want do i do :)
<natewiebe13> once what i would do, and 2 times what you should do
<Innomen> i'm not going to paste the log at you
<Innomen> i have a cd to downloa apprently, thank you all for your time :)
<Cyberkilla> weird
<Cyberkilla> Anyway, I'm looking forward to the next art drop, because today's was a nonevent, as far as I can tell.
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, got any news about that notifications?
<natewiebe13> if it was fixed?
<natewiebe13> Cyberkilla: xsplash is doin stuff
<Michalxo> yeah that notifications... pretty distracting
<Cyberkilla> Yes, it is, but what on earth is it doing? Vertical scrolls?:O
<Cyberkilla> And yes, my notifications are all over the place now.
<natewiebe13> notifications are still messed
<natewiebe13> and now xsplash isnt just flickering the old wallpaper
<Michalxo> Cyberkilla, I haven't seen 2 notifications at same time from update :-/
<Michalxo> Cyberkilla, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Cyberkilla> thanks
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: just need two people to send you a message
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: i dont think one person can alone
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, message?
<natewiebe13> yeah.. with your name in front (just like i did above)
<natewiebe13> to get two notifications to show up
<AnAnt> Hello, is anyone using kernel 2.6.31-7 ?
<richardcavell> AnAnt: yes
<natewiebe13> yup
<richardcavell> AnAnt: let's guess your complaint
<richardcavell> shutdown not working?
<natewiebe13> not shutting down?
<AnAnt> yes, that's one
<natewiebe13> nice.. i subscribed to that bug
<richardcavell> AnAnt: then join the queue
<natewiebe13> bug #418509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418509 in linux-meta "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418509
<AnAnt> ok, I just got this reply from -kernel : 18:13 >rtg_< AnAnt, -7 is killing kittens. -8.28 is in the pipeline.
<richardcavell> AnAnt: don't you mean 2.6.31-8 is in the pipeline?
<richardcavell> and that's a pretty serious bug.
<AnAnt> richardcavell: yup, I think that's what he means
<Michalxo> richardcavell, what means pipeline?
<AnAnt> richardcavell: -8 in the pipeline is a bug ?
<AnAnt> Michalxo: if I understand correctly, it means coming in the way
<richardcavell> Michalxo: pipeline is what fluids flow through.  So it means that the item is coming through a series of stages and it will get to us.
<richardcavell> AnAnt: no, -7 is the buggy one.
<Michalxo> ah, great then :)
<AnAnt> oh
<richardcavell> Michalxo: are you French?
<Michalxo> nope
<Michalxo> SVK
<richardcavell> I notice that there are many dupes of this bug
<richardcavell> Including one from me
<oldude67> ok good its not just me then , i thought i broke my system again with that update...grrrr....:(
<natewiebe13> Canadian..
<richardcavell> French Canadian?
<natewiebe13> nope
<natewiebe13> ontario
<natewiebe13> but i can kinda speak french
<richardcavell> When people say "What means...", it often means they're French.
<AnAnt> LP 414795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414795 in pulseaudio "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
<richardcavell> I don't get sound out of anything other than one app
<natewiebe13> (as in the pc speaker)??
<oldude67> well i would much rather have my computer not beeping then not shutting down right...
<natewiebe13> pc speaker or a beep through the speakers?
<natewiebe13> if its from the pcspeaker.. im glad.. now i dont have to blacklist pcspkr on every ubuntu machine i install
<AnAnt> natewiebe13: I can't really be sure on a laptop !
<itswhatev> anybody who uses virtualbox know if they have an irc channel?
<natewiebe13> true
<oldude67> and i dont think its so much the kernel as it is with one of the upgrades ,cause i had the -7 kernel installed for a couple of days no problem, then did distro-upgrade and thats when it went screwy.
<AnAnt> natewiebe13: pcspkr is blacklisted in karmic now
<Michalxo> itswhatev,  /join #virtualbox
<natewiebe13> AnAnt: which is good..
<oldude67> itswhatev, i also think they have #vbox too
<AnAnt> natewiebe13: sure, but if someone needs it & modprobe's it, it should work
<natewiebe13> AnAnt: i get sound, so its from the pcspkr that the bug is about.. but since its blacklisted.. i dont think its a bug
<AnAnt> natewiebe13: btw, the bug is that I don't get a beep !
<natewiebe13> and you unlisted it?
<natewiebe13> *removed it from blacklist*
<AnAnt> natewiebe13: ah, you mean I should do so ?
<natewiebe13> if you dont get a beep.. remove the line "blacklist pcspkr" from blacklist.conf ... then restart and see if you get a beep
<oldude67> AnAnt, um yeah if you want it to beep.
<natewiebe13> if pcspkr is in blacklist.conf that would explain why you dont get a beep.. its blacklisting the pcspeaker on startup
<AnAnt> natewiebe13: I thought that modprobing it after boot would do
<AnAnt> but prolly you're right
<natewiebe13> nope
<AnAnt> blacklisting it could be causing something else to take its place
<natewiebe13> maybe.. but try what i said
<natewiebe13> make sure you restart after changing the blacklist.conf file
<RagnarokAngel> anyone running empathy want to help me test if I can make audio calls now? I keep getting an error, and want to be sure before I file a bug
<Michalxo> RagnarokAngel, PM?
<RagnarokAngel> Michalxo: sure
<itswhatev> ugh.. this vbox channel is all idle'rs
<AnAnt> yeah, will do this now
<tanath> i was chainloading grub2 from grub1, but the last update eliminated grub1 and now i can't choose which kernel to boot >.<
<tanath> when i installed grub2 it said to run a command to get rid of grub1 after i've tested it, so why would it do that without asking?
<sparr> i have no audio in flash in firefox, anyone else experiencing that issue?
<tanath> i've had occasional audio issues, usually with flash. sometimes it gets muted or the settings get changed
<RagnarokAngel> sparr: somtimes flash is muted, sometimes it isn't for me
<sparr> any idea what causes that?
<sparr> tanath: are those settings displayed somewhere?
<tanath> you in gnome?
<tanath> look at the volume thingy in notification area
<tanath> there's settings/prefs in clicking it and right-clicking it
<tanath> my gnome's not working though, so i can't tell you exactly
<tanath> or there's the Sounds applet in menus @ top
<shadeslayer> wow... gnome has so many problems..and people say KDE has issues... ;)
<billybigrigger> hey all
<shadeslayer> billybigrigger: hi
<billybigrigger> root@sysresccd /mnt % chroot /mnt/root
<billybigrigger> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/zsh': No such file or directory
<billybigrigger> does that mean anything to anyone?
<billybigrigger> i'm in a rescuecd and can't chroot into my broken karmic partition :(
<billybigrigger> i'm ready to chuck this drive out the window haha
<billybigrigger> root@sysresccd /mnt % chroot /mnt/root
<billybigrigger> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/zsh': No such file or directory
<billybigrigger> zsh must be a shell or something i don't have installed???
<billybigrigger> think a sym link from bash to zsh would work?
<DanaG> you can just chroot /mnt/root /bin/bash
<billybigrigger> fair enough
<DanaG> that is, pass the shell as a parameter. =þ
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: do you have pcpksr blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: nope
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: http://pastebin.com/f515ed44e
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: it is blacklisted
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: look at the end of the file
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: btw the new kernel hangs on shutdown.... like 20 pc of the bar in usplash remains wherein i have to manually shut it down
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: yeah, it's a known bug
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: oh yeah now  i see it
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: -8 on the way
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: do you have the bug no. for that?
<billybigrigger> yay.
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: 418509
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: thanks
<AnAnt> np
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: i never noticed they black listed the moudle  with the new kernel :P
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: mac_v mentioned that in the bug I reported about PC beep
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: beep works for you now,right ?
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: not right now
<shadeslayer> since its still blacklisted
<AnAnt> shadeslayer: but if you modprobe pcspkr it will work,right ?
<shadeslayer> hold
<shadeslayer> AnAnt: nope
<AnAnt> oh, ok
<RagnarokAngel> is there any reason xrandr would crash my system?
<AnAnt> bye
<bjsnider> if they want xsplash to replace usplash they'll have to start the x server at about the same time they load the kernel
<mac_v> bjsnider: thats the goal :)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Anyone else here with an Eee PC 901 experiencing Wi-Fi problems?
<mac_v> bjsnider: actually xsplash wont replace usplash , it will just cover it , we will still see usplash on shutdown
 * shadeslayer hopes they fix the kernel first :P
 * mac_v scared of rebooting , due to -7 kernel shutdown probs
<shadeslayer> mac_v: same here.....i force a shutdown or use a old kernel
<mac_v> shadeslayer: i'm having to do a force fsck every time!
<shadeslayer> mac_v: hehe
<mac_v> the / just gets corrupted due to hard shutdown!
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what's up with the kernel you're using ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: oh its a known bug,the kernel hangs during the shutdown
<shadeslayer> ikonia: then you have press down the power button to force a shutdown
<billybigrigger> anyone having problems with ubuntuone-syncdeamon and %100 cpu?
<tillux> hi there. I just encountered a funny little "bug" that might be pretty annoying to first-users, after first-installation, I think: If the hardware clock is adjusted (automatically )to match the correct time(-zone etc) (directly after installation) it might be the case that the last mount time is e.g. 1 hour ahead of the current time, which will lead fsck to fail upon booting, so that you have to adjust the clock in bios...
<mac_v> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/418509 the kernel bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418509 in linux "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Triaged]
<natewiebe13> so anyone know if the updated xsplash is what today's art drop is?
<natewiebe13> or how to fix the annoying notifications?
<x1250> guys, what is the naming convention for git versions? I'm creating x264 package from git commit 448b1387254bbf186b83db0fd393477ea1d01a55
<DanaG> weird... gnome-power--manager is no longer showing the brightness thingy.
<x1250> bah, wrong channel :(
<billybigrigger> bah
<billybigrigger> anyone ubuntuone users here?
<natewiebe13> DanaG: grub is no longer silent.. where do i put it back?
<natewiebe13> billybigrigger: i use ubuntuone
<billybigrigger> are you getting %100 cpu usage from it
<DanaG> hmm, edit the "linux default" thingy in  in /etc/default/grub
<billybigrigger> ubuntuone-syncdeamon has spawned a gazillion instances and is slowwwwing me doooown
<natewiebe13> ive got 0% usage
<natewiebe13> DanaG: what line
<billybigrigger> haha look at this
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1544963
<DanaG> hmm, wait, you're talking about grub itself being quiet?
<DanaG> Do you have other OSes, and want it to still be silent
<DanaG> ?
<natewiebe13> yes, unless i press the ESC key
<natewiebe13> billybigrigger: haha.. crazyness
<DanaG> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<DanaG> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<DanaG> perhaps set that?
<billybigrigger> killall ubuntuone-sync does nothin
<billybigrigger> i can't seem to kill it
<DanaG> timeout zero means it doesn't prompt for a key... you have to already be holding a key (such as shift) to get the menu.
<natewiebe13> timeout is set to 10, but there is hidden timeout
<DanaG> weird, mine doesn't have that parameter.
<DanaG> try this: aptitude changelog grub2
<natewiebe13> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX whats that?
<DanaG> and then check the notes there.
<diverse_izzue> i have a problem since about two days that karmic hangs on shutdown. anyone else?
<DanaG> that cmdline is where I put my console=ttyS0 console=tty0 arguments, for example.
<natewiebe13> diverse_izzue: there is a bug.. its the kernel
<DanaG> the LINUX_DEFAULT is where "quiet splash" goes.
<natewiebe13> i have
<natewiebe13> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<natewiebe13> and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<diverse_izzue> natewiebe13, do you happen to know the LP bug #?
<natewiebe13> diverse_izzue: one sec
<natewiebe13> diverse_izzue: bug #418509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418509 in linux "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418509
<natewiebe13> DanaG: i'll try putting "quiet splash" under cmdline linux and see if that helps
<diverse_izzue> natewiebe13, thanks. another thing: notify-osd misplaces notifications (middle of the screen on the right edge) - is that also known?
<natewiebe13> back in 2 min
<natewiebe13> yes
<DanaG> All that changes is the usplash behavior.
<DanaG> not grub behavior.
<natewiebe13> diverse_izzue: it should be on the top right.. its a new feature but people are trying to get it back to top right (bug #419894)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419894
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251304
<natewiebe13> grub still appears..
<natewiebe13> DanaG: mind taking a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/260505/
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7854520
<DanaG> Looks like your issue is the reverse of this one.
<natewiebe13> yeah..
<DanaG> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-August/000599.html
<DanaG> When I get home, I'll check what it's like on my no-other-os-installed spare laptop/.
<natewiebe13> it was fine until the update this morning with xsplash
<natewiebe13> which looks good after i replaced the background with what im using for my desktop and for the gdm
<natewiebe13> DanaG: have you seen the new xsplash yet with the throbber?
<DanaG> Yeah, it's rather hideous.
<DanaG> It's like a twitchy, jiggly line.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: they just have the direction of the throbber mixed up.. ken vandine said they are already working on a fix.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsplash/+bug/412598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412598 in xsplash "Xsplash only uses the default wallpaper during transition to desktop." [Undecided,Invalid]
<DanaG> Hmm, it might be good for them to make the wallpaper be set in an actual .conf file, at the very least.
<DanaG> One for each stage.
<DanaG> Otherwise, people will have to edit the gdm files, and dpkg-divert them to not get trampled.
<natewiebe13> yeah.. i have changed mine already.. it was kind of a pain to find them though
<DanaG> They should break it into two stages: boot -> gdm,   and then gdm -> desktop.
<DanaG> And have two settable images.
<natewiebe13> yeah.. right now its under PreSession and Init.. but you can have 2 settable images that way
<DanaG> For example, Win7 does one thing until the login screen pops up, and then keeps the login screen background up until desktop is ready.
<DanaG> "Also, we can't use two backgrounds (which one would you see in the autologin case?)."
<DanaG> Which one?  The first one, of course!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsplash/+bug/412598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 412598 in xsplash "Xsplash only uses the default wallpaper during transition to desktop." [Undecided,Invalid]
<DanaG> new comment just added.
<natewiebe13> i dont know with autologin.. but with the gdm.. /Init/Default changes the first wallpaper and /PreSession/Default changes after the gdm
<DanaG> interesting... switching off compiz saves about two watts.
<itswhatev> anyone have any problem running "pppd call XXX" ? i get nothing
<DanaG> heh, playing music over a bluetooth headset while on battery... that's two "bad things" at once: bluetooth, and keeping hard drive spun up.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: do you have autologin enabled?
<DanaG> Not right now.
<DanaG> But I believe without xsplash, it does go from blank directly to desktop.
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> with the bugreport it said 2 backgrounds?
<natewiebe13> warty-final and the users?
<DanaG> I changed my gdm login-screen wallpaper itself -- that's what makes it more noticeable.
<natewiebe13> same..
<natewiebe13> so i changed the grub default files
<natewiebe13> (just trying to understand what the bug is about)
<DanaG> Try changing the gdm user's wallpaper -- that'll make it especially noticeable.
<DanaG> Perhaps it would be good to have the xsplash boot-stage wallpaper be one symlink, the xsplash post-login wallpaper be another symlink, and the gdm user's wallpaper default to point at one or the other.
<DanaG> Probably point to the latter.
<natewiebe13> okay.. thats what the bug report is saying?
<DanaG> Yeah, and sort of about how there's no easy way to set these things.
<natewiebe13> okay
<DanaG> Could not load image 'warty-final-ubuntu.png'.
<DanaG> Fatal error reading PNG image file: Not a PNG file
<DanaG> =þ
<natewiebe13> karmic is still alpha.. so there isnt normally an easy way
<DanaG>  /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> It'd be nice to be able to customize those two stages of xsplash, even if they do default to being the same.
<natewiebe13> so the kernel is fixed.. anyone know when its going to show up in the repos?
<andresmh> after applying the latest updates i have sreadahead eating 80% of my CPU
<andresmh> any ideas?
<natewiebe13> how about why they are still doing development on putting the notifications in the middle of the screen?
<DanaG> They're crazy; that's all I can think of.
<DanaG> And now they've even broken the older gnome-power-manager brightness display, somehow.
<natewiebe13> there is an update for 0.9.19
<natewiebe13> according to macslow.net: experiment with centering bubbles vertically
<cPF> and now suddenly kernel is downgraded to 2.6.30-1 by default... interesting
<DanaG> "enforce notification-spam protection" -- well, thank goodness for THAT, at least!
<natewiebe13>  anyone know if there is a way to turn of notify-osd until they get it fixed with out removing it?
<natewiebe13> *turn off
<lamalex> is it too late to propose new packages for universe?
<lamalex> oh shit today is feature freeze
<lamalex> when does that officially happen?
<jussi01> lamalex: undefined time
<jussi01> lamalex: and watch the language please
<lamalex> sorry
<lamalex> is there a doc about how to get something into the NEW queue
<jussi01> lamalex: probably best addressed in #ubuntu-motu
<lamalex> hm, i actually thought that's where I was..
<lamalex> fail
<Michalxo_> any new info about this "bug"/feature?
<Michalxo_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Arenlor> Are there any major bugs in Karmic?
<Michalxo_> read FAQ on ubuntu karmic alpha 4 web page ;)
<andresmh> everytime i insert a USB thumbdrive (I've tried about 5 of them) I get this error: mount: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb"   http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/285483/tmp/screenshot34.png
<andresmh> is this a bug with karmic or something on my end?
<hggdh> andresmh, I do not have this problem here
<Arenlor> I'm already using ext4, so that's no problem. GRUB 2 will be fun to try. It supports booting from ext4 correct?
<genii> Arenlor: Works fine here
<Arenlor> Great, will upgrade my boot partition as a test then.
<Arenlor> Better than anything, I have a bootable thumb drive with 9.04 alt install disk on it ^_^' so not afraid of problems.
<andresmh> i cannot even mount cd's
<Michalxo> guys, ahve you updated your notifications?
<aboSamoor> kernel 2.6.31-8.28 is out and I still can not get it, any explanation ?
<Michalxo> daamn, that new notifications are baaad
<DanaG>  yeah.
<Michalxo> h but mathematics still the same
<Michalxo> please post comment here... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Michalxo> DanaG, they call it a FEATURE
<Michalxo> it's rubbish not a feature
<Arenlor> It's not a bug, it's a feature!
<bucky> i want to use a torrent client to find some random file out on the internets... which should i use
<Michalxo> Arenlor, but it;s crap feature
<Arenlor> That's not how torrents work
<andresmh> when inserting a USB I get an error. I did dmesg | tail and this is what I found: http://pastebin.com/d6a066f2d
<Arenlor> Michalxo: It's the basic excuse when a 'bug' like that pops up.
<bucky> that's what i thought.. i used to do this but can't remember what i used
<andresmh> I've tried different USBs, different sizes and formats (fat, ext4, ext3, etc)
<BluesKaj> bucky, torrent clients don't find random files unless they are already wrapped as torrent files
<bucky> ic
<Arenlor> bucky: What exactly do you want to do?
<Michalxo> ae
<Michalxo> Arenlor, so you think, that it will be fixed soon? :-/
<bucky> Arenlor, see if i can find an old wordperfect deb somewhere
<Arenlor> Michalxo: Not now that it's a feature. Unless enough people complain.
<Michalxo> noo
<Arenlor> bucky, I'd suggest google
<Michalxo> it's rubbish
<Michalxo> very stupid feature
<Michalxo> i'll rather remove whole notifications then using this crap anymore..
<bucky> Arenlor, found something tnx
<Michalxo> btw anyone who uses new notifications like it??
<Michalxo> it's popping up in the MIDDLE of the screen! for god sake..
<Arenlor> What version Firefox is in Karmic?
<Arenlor> Michalxo: It gets your attention and really notifies you doesn't it?
<Michalxo> not in middle of the screen
<Michalxo> while typing/reading articles
<alankila> the best part about any notification system, I believe, is generally the ability to disable it.
<alankila> notifications are annoying. And the more insistent they are, the more annoying they get. The best thing you could do would be to gently -- very slowly and gradually -- flash an icon unless it's an actual emergency that needs immediate attention.
<BluesKaj> Arenlor, there's no default FF version in karmic
<Arenlor> BluesKaj: What's the default browser then? It had been FF in Jaunty unless I'm confused.
<BluesKaj> karmic is till alpha , so i suppose whatever you have installed now is it
<BluesKaj> still
<BluesKaj> FF3.5 runs fine tho
<Arenlor> I will have to upgrade to 3.5 then
<eurythmia_> if I were to start contributing as a developer, should I do an "apt-get dist-upgrade" to karmic, or a clean install?
<BluesKaj> BBL ... dinner
<Arenlor> eurythmia_: I'm not really sure. Maybe both?
<BUGabundo> hi
<Severian> Has the key to bring up the grub menu changed?  In Karmic, tab does not seem to do anything.
<eurythmia_> so, how does the stability of karmic compare to, say, debian SID?
<bucky> Severian, ESC  doenst work?
<billybigrigger> clear
<billybigrigger> close
<Severian> bucky, I am not sure.  I can try booting and hitting ESC.
<eurythmia_> billybigrigger: close on the less stable, or the more stale side?
<eurythmia_> s/stale/stable/
<DanaG> hmm, new package: boson.
<DanaG> !info boson
<ubottu> Package boson does not exist in karmic
<DanaG> Too bad the icons in the game are so damn tiny.
<bucky> Severian,  maybe add more than 3 seconds to your timeout
<BUGabundo> eurythmia_: a bit more unstable
<DanaG> Try figuring out what unit you're building, based on a 1cm x 1cm icon.
<bucky> Severian, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DanaG> Yeah, that's tiny.
<Severian> bucky, not for karmic.
<bucky> Severian, they did go to grub2  maybe it's different
<Severian> bucky, karmic uses grub2 and the config files changed a lot.
<BUGabundo> *a LOT*
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<billybigrigger1> ola
<Innomen> how do i make the alternate cd upgrade instead of flatten?
<billybigrigger1> kernel -7 sucks
<billybigrigger1> hangs on shutdown :(
<Innomen> thats known and will be repaired
<Innomen> to my understanding
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger mine won't even boot
<BUGabundo> Innomen: flatten ?!?
<Severian> billybigrigger, I saw a message that -8 is coming soon.  -7 is unusable for me,.
<BUGabundo> Severian: +1
<Innomen> BUGabundo, wide format erase etc
<Innomen> wipe
<BUGabundo> humm
<Innomen> i want to upgrade apprently the install cd is able to do this i cant see how
<billybigrigger1> anyone aware of a google talk client for console?
<billybigrigger1> or pidgin like? with gtalk and msn support?
<BUGabundo> not sure how Alternate cd works this cycle
<eurythmia_> billybigrigger: anything that does jabber
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger there are a few
<BUGabundo> I just don't recall the name :(
<billybigrigger1> ahh
<eurythmia_> billybigrigger: check out bitlbee
<billybigrigger1> haha
<BUGabundo> Innomen: AFAIK once you place the CD it will prompt to be added to sources, and offer upgrade
<BUGabundo> 'cause its newer
<BUGabundo> but it will miss a *lot *of packages
<Innomen> BUGabundo, you're right
<BUGabundo> update-manager -d  should do it better
<Innomen> thanks man :)
<Severian> billybigrigger, irssi is supposed to have a plugin for xmpp support.
<Innomen> oh?
<Innomen> whats -d do?
<billybigrigger1> Severian: oh ya?
<billybigrigger1> Severian: i'm in weechat atm
<Innomen> distribution?
<danbhfive> Innomen: developer
<Innomen> oh
<BUGabundo> Innomen: devel release
<Innomen> i just feed that to the terminal?
<BUGabundo> danbhfive: no developer, but devel
<BUGabundo> Innomen: yep
<Innomen> kewl
<Severian> billybigrigger, I saw a reference to it this last weekend.  I setup ubuntu server on a thin client and have no gui.  I plan to look for that plugin, but have not yet.
<BUGabundo> please comment ANY 3rd party repo you have on sources, before upgrading
<Innomen> ok
<Innomen> anything else?
<BUGabundo> read techincal over view and release notes
<Innomen> can i do this with a usb installer or iso?
<Innomen> i dont have any blanks
<BUGabundo> Innomen: upgrade???
<BUGabundo> you don't need media
<BUGabundo> only for fresh installs
<Innomen> i have no internet on the machine in question
<Innomen> i have the alternate karmic install iso
<Innomen> its ony my usb also
<Innomen> on
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<Innomen> so how do i tell it to do its thing?
<Severian> Innomen, Are you asking how to upgrade?
<Innomen> yes
<Innomen> offline from media
<Innomen> booting to the media dosent appear to have an upgrade option
<Severian> Is your computer currently running Jaunty?
<Innomen> yes
<Innomen> trhe machine to be updated is i mean
<Milos_SD> hi
<Milos_SD> I installed Karmic in vbox to test it
<Milos_SD> but I can't do shutdown or restart :S
<Milos_SD> is there a workaround for that?
<Innomen> Severian, so, any ideas?
<Severian> I can look up some details, but first.  You know that Karmic is not stable?  It is for testing only now.  I am not putting it down.  This is normal during the alpha testing cycle.
<Innomen> yea i have everything backed up
<Innomen> trying to make a dlink card work
<Innomen> apprenlty it works oob under 9.1
<Innomen> i must try
<Innomen> i been at this all night
<Innomen> am i like the only one ever to have to update a machine thaqt cant connect to the net?
<BUGabundo> Innomen: then upgrading to a devel veriosn is not the soluion
<Innomen> BUGabundo,  dude
<BUGabundo> you need newer kernel, and you can get that from mainline PPA
<Innomen> assume it is please, humor mwe
<Milos_SD> how can I make xsplash work ?
<Innomen> all night i said i've done all sorts of shit
<BUGabundo> Milos_SD: kernel .27 is broken, get a lower version
<Severian> From terminal prompt, type these three commands 1. sudo apt-get update  2. sudo apt-get install update-manager 3. sudo update-manager -d
<Milos_SD> it is updated but I don't have a new xsplash screen
<Innomen> includeing updateing the kernal
<Innomen> Severian, offline
<BUGabundo> Innomen: to kernel ppa??
<Innomen> machine doed not have inet
<Innomen> 020630rc3
<BUGabundo> Innomen: have you tried to upgrade to kernel ppa, in mainline???
<Innomen> explain
<billybigrigger> why are notifications half way down the side of the screen now?
<Milos_SD> lol... now gdm screen is so tin :S
<bucky> Severian, i google and it said to go into cli mode with the c key and search http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1115512.html
<bucky> you'd think there'd be an easier way
<Severian> bucky, is your system not booting anymore?  I am not sure why you told me that.  Is it related to my question above?
<bucky> Severian, maybe you can just change hiddenmenu to menu  ...is that the option?  no, i have a single boot machine that works but i haven't gotten into the menu myself
<bucky> i'll try the boot menu option
<Severian> bucky, The simple solution I found was to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg   I changed the line that said set timeout=0 to say 5 instead of 0.  Then, tab worked.  The real answer is to edit /etc/default/grub, but I don't know for sure which line to change.
<billybigrigger> anyone know how to force chromium to open deluge instead of transmission?
<Michalxo> Arenlor, haha! changed the source code and fixed it! :D
<Michalxo> better then removing whole notifications :)
<bucky> Severian, that's good to know... tnx
<sparr> i have no audio in flash in firefox, anyone have a fix for that issue?
<acicula> unumute sound?
<billybigrigger> be lucky you have flash :P
<sparr> acicula: sound works in everything else
<sparr> acicula: including non-flash things in firefox
<acicula> iunno
 * acicula iswatching flash on karmic-current
<sparr> i know you don't know, i'm just wasting time replying to your unhelpful comment
<acicula> it is helpfull
<acicula> just not for your particular situation evidently
<acicula> only thing i can think of is making sure you dont have sound deamons running, are you on a clean install or upgrade install?
<keanu> is there any known bug involving a few CSS issues with firefox on karmic?
<bjsnider> keanu, what issues?
<blackest_knight> anyone know why pulse audio seems to require lots of cpu time
<acicula> it's a software audio mixer
<acicula> shouldnt grab more then a few percent i think though
<blackest_knight> its not doing anythin with audio and taking 2/3rds of my cpu
<acicula> that's abit much
<blackest_knight> its almost as bad as evolution a cpl of years back
<acicula> iunno probably get's stuck somewhere, did you check launchpad for similar bugs?
<blackest_knight> not yet to be honest it gave me some packages to upgrade yesterday and i'm still trying to recover
<blackest_knight> the new nvidia driver was quite something
<blackest_knight> well if it actually installed nvidia.ko it miht have been
<blackest_knight> then no kernel headers for my kernel, i really shouldnt play with prerelease software
<acicula> probably
<acicula> it broke my gsm broadband :P
<blackest_knight> maybe I should do an over the top install of alpha4 i think it went it on as alpha3
<sparr> why would skype think my default audio device is "bluetooth"??
<blackest_knight> snap
<xgpt> hello everyone, where can I download a FULL iso NOT a netboot image of karmic?
<blackest_knight> acicula: i think the first kernel was ok with gsm
<sparr> xgpt: one may not have been made yet?
<acicula> blackest_knight: i lost count
<keanu> bjsnider, there's a web app called rutorrent that i'm testing, and on karmic, it appears as http://imgur.com/KgLtP.png
<hggdh> xgpt, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<keanu> mainly, the side 'edges' of the general/files/etc tabs extend past the horizontal line, and the width of the "rTorrent settings" "window" appears to be shorter
<blackest_knight> its not so bad if its just one system relying on it but I use that Pc to distribute the gsm round the place several people wanting to know why internet wasnt workin
<xgpt> so should I just do a fresh install of 9.04 and then install the upgrades?
<BUGabundo> !daily | xgpt
<ubottu> xgpt: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<keanu> however, in jaunty, it appears normally - http://imgur.com/T1ExZ.png
<hggdh> now this is up to you.
<greg-g> has anyone else been having issues with flash where it won't recognize mouse clicks on sites like youtube? (ie: I can't pause/enlarge/seek in a video)
<xgpt> hanks
<xgpt> thanks
<BUGabundo> greg-g: me
<BUGabundo> I filed it upstream
<BUGabundo> greg-g: but seems much better now
<sparr> I restarted pulseaudio and now on the gnome sound preferences app, under Applications, I see Skype when it is playing audio, and another Skype when it should be recording, but the entries flash off and on and i hear the audio cut in and out when it flashes.  help?
<keanu> bjsnider, what i find odd though is even when using an older version of firefox (say, 3.0) on karmic it still has the problem, but both 3.0 and 3.5 on jaunty are fine
<BUGabundo> linux-headers-2.6.31-8-generic
<BUGabundo> so we already have .8 ready??
<bjsnider> keanu, i've encountered issues like this with 3.5 when the system font size is higher than usual
<blackest_knight> sparr:  your having pulse problems too?
<sparr> blackest_knight: yes!  started with silent flash in firefox, but now im noticing other issues
<blackest_knight> sparr:  does this seem related http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7850330#post7850330
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-28
<keanu> bjsnider, oh, i didn't even think about that.  on the other hand, i've tried karmic from both a livecd and upgrading from jaunty, and the problem exists. i haven't changed the system font size, but is it possible that the default was changed in karmic?
<bjsnider> i think the default should be 10
<bjsnider> keanu, wait, all versions of firefox on karmic are borked?
<bjsnider> what about a webkit-based browser?
<bjsnider> midori, for instance
<sparr> blackest_knight: related, possibly.  helpful, definitely
<sparr> in the span of a 20 second skype call i got...
<sparr> I: client.c: Created 463 "Native client (UNIX socket client)" D: protocol-native.c: Protocol version: remote 16, local 16 I: protocol-native.c: Got credentials: uid=1000 gid=1000 success=1 D: protocol-native.c: SHM possible: yes D: protocol-native.c: Negotiated SHM: yes D: module-augment-properties.c: Looking for .desktop file for skype I: client.c: Freed 463 "ALSA plug-in [skype]" I: protocol-nat
<sparr> 463 of those
<sparr> counting up from 1
<bjsnider> ok, karmic has a _development_ version of pulseaudio
<keanu> bjsnider, yeah, all versions of firefox on karmic have this happening.  it's also occurring on midori
<bjsnider> is this a web-based torrent app?
<greg-g> BUGabundo: cool.
<keanu> bjsnider, yeah
<blackest_knight> hmm i'm looking a bit stuffed I need working audio and a cpu thats not being maxed out
<bjsnider> is there a newer version in karmic or something?
<sparr> blackest_knight: im not having the cpu problem, sorry
<keanu> what do you mean? being a web based app, wouldn't it not depend on the operating system?
<blackest_knight> is it possible to dump pulse and add oss4 or is that not going to be practical
<keanu> bjsnider, i noticed that in opera though, it appears fine (on karmic)
<bjsnider> keanu, i mean the package in karmic is it newer than jaunty?
<acicula> blackest_knight: possible yes, will it break stuff, probably
<keanu> bjsnider, sorry, little confused. which package are you referring to?
<bjsnider> the torrent app
<acicula> bjsnider: everything in karmic is newer then jaunty(not necesarilly better mind you)
<bjsnider> wrong, sir
<bjsnider> nice try though
<Severian> blackest_knight, I have seen several people refer to getting rid of pulse and using ALSA directly.  That may be easier.  Pulse is still a little rocky, but I like the direction it is going and the capabilities.
<blackest_knight> acicula: I guess when things are broken already either revert to jaunty and wait or mess around and see if it can be broke into a more useable system
<acicula> blackest_knight: it's a development version, stuff breaks constantly
<keanu> ah, it's one of my websites, not on either of my jaunty/karmic boxes. both jaunty and karmic are accessing the same page though
<acicula> blackest_knight: so basically yeah :)
<blackest_knight> Severian: well i guess i may go that direction
 * DanaG is really irrated at Skype for giving Linux and PulseAudio a bad name.
<bjsnider> keanu, alright give me the link and i'll try it
<DanaG> It's probably one of the single most-often-broken and most-often-complained-about apps.
<blackest_knight> pulse or skype ?
<DanaG> Skype.
<DanaG> And it hasn't been updated in, like, a full year... if I remember correctly.
<acicula> still ships for 7.04 on the download page i think
<DanaG> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=240691&st=60&start=60
<DanaG> correction... they just finally updated it YESTERDAY.
<Severian> Skype is a bad idea for several reasons.  Use a SIP client.  Twinkle works well for me.  It is not perfect.
<keanu> bjsnider, http://212.117.173.220/rutorrent
<bjsnider> skype has many paying customers, most of them not on linux
<acicula> heh seems that way
<blackest_knight> Skype just works for most of its userbase. which is a problem since its so useless for anything less basic
<acicula> i still have to get it to work again on jaunty (no mic sound)
<blackest_knight> they are supposed to be working on a skype sip gateway but i signed up for it months ago and never heard anything back
<bjsnider> keanu, works perfectly on ff 3.5 here
<bjsnider> i'm looking at the settings page
<keanu> bjsnider, and the 'connection' tab on the settings page displays to the right instead of down below?
<bjsnider> yes the whole settings page looks exactly like it should
<keanu> hmm...that's odd. unless my resolution is somehow playing a role in it, i'm not sure why it's doing that. i've tried both reinstalling firefox as well as booting from a karmic livecd
<keanu> both the reinstalled version and the livecd have it parsing improperly
<bjsnider> what screen resolution is it?
<bjsnider> here it's 1152x863
<keanu> mine's 1280x800
<bjsnider> what graphics driver?
<bjsnider> well, we've both got a vanilla desktop here, the only difference is hardware. i'm running it inside a vm
<keanu> not sure of the graphics driver.  it's an intel GM965 though
<bjsnider> well, maybe it's intel's fault
<bjsnider> but i doubt it
<keanu> i remember seeing on the alpha page that in karmic the graphics driver for intel cards was switched from exa to uxa, but i'm not sure if that'd make a difference
<bjsnider> it has to do with using vram for pixmaps instead of normal ram
<komputes> Karmic is missing gnometris! Oh noes!!
<keanu> ah, k
<alankila> it would be fantastic to get rid of the almost habitual blitting that goes on in linux graphics APIs
<bjsnider> you can disable uxa in the xorg.conf file if you want to try that
<bjsnider> and uxa is not in use in jaunty, so that could explain why it works in jaunty
<DanaG> !find gdk-pixbuf.loaders
<ubottu> Package/file gdk-pixbuf.loaders does not exist in karmic
<alankila> I deal with an emulation program that shows a 800x600 sized screen and it takes at least as long to get the RGBA buffer dumped on screen as it takes to calculate it.
<alankila> and that's when you are lucky and it works near-optimally... when you aren't so lucky, it takes up to 3 times as much
<alankila> so you spend like 10 % of host CPU on the hard part and then 30 % blitting the crap
<alankila> so yes, having pixmaps in video ram is about the best thing ever linux could do to make all sorts of nice things *fast*
<bjsnider> are you being sarcastic dude?
<keanu> bjsnider, kind of a noob question, but how would i disable uxa?
<bjsnider> look in the ubuntu wiki for the intel graphics driver
<keanu> k
<alankila> not sarcastic at all. I'd be thrilled to have equivalent of directx in linux.
<bjsnider> are you being sarcastic dude?
<alankila> hardware screen surface mapped to process. That would be awesome.
<keanu> i noticed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting that it says to enable it, add the AccelMathod line to xorg.conf, except mine doesn't have that line
<bjsnider> i think it's enabled int he driver by default
<bjsnider> i hope they didn't remove exa though
<bjsnider> alankila, if you're serious you should try using nvidia hardware
<alankila> anyway, that gdk pixbuf is one of the most annoying things ever. The worst part about it is that every conversion is always a 3-step process. For instance, if you need to go from ARGB to BGRA or something, it does ARGB -> RGB -> BGRA conversion because it has RGB as common format. So it spends twice the time it needs to copying stuff around.
<alankila> urr, 2-step process.
<DanaG> hey, I managed to get skype to use qgtkstyle.
<bjsnider> is that even packaged at this point? qgtkstyle?
<alankila> bjsnider: yes, I'm a nvidia user, relatively happy too... Anyway my complaints have somehow been addressed because these days the 3x slowdown is gone and instead I see 1x slowdown, so clearly people have been working on it. That's great! But I'd really want to write directly to graphics RAM, because that eliminates moving 96 MB of memory per second
<DanaG> Yeah, it's now part of upstream QT.
<bjsnider> the nvidia blob does write directly to vram
<bjsnider> the nvidia blob has a working memory manager
<DanaG> It took a bit of hackery, though -- somebody's wrapper script, and using getlibs to get my gtk theme engine.
<DanaG> gotta' go nowzzz.
<alankila> bjsnider: I tried to use texture-from-pixmap extension at some point to write directly to texture-in-gfx-ram, but I was unable then to make it work. I'm not sure if that extension is supposed to work together with compiz
<alankila> there are some programs around which were supposed to use that extension but all which I tried crashed after I compiled and ran them
<bjsnider> tell nvidia about it
<alankila> maybe it matures to a point where I can just write to the mapped texture area and have it just work, albeit it is a veritable bitch to set this up, a ton of weird calls that you have to make instead of a simple function that just hands you a texture shared with gfx card
<bjsnider> and it's also available on the intel platofrm too at this point
<alankila> anyway, that is still probably the most optimal solution available, a "better-than-xvideo" xvideo, because xv uses the yuv format which has half the chromatic resolution of RGB data.
<bjsnider> use vdpau
<blackest_knight> did i exit ?
<blackest_knight> did the old skype do sms ?
<keanu> bjsnider, i just tried jaunty on a vps and it appears to display fine as well
<blackest_knight> hmm uninstalling pulse audio dropped system load from 3.5 to 0.07
<blackest_knight> only thing how to get working sound again without it going mental with cpu use
<simba_> dang "aptitude safe-upgrade" just broke my mplayer dependencies (medibuntu files)
<NoelJB> Anyone know what it takes to get 2.6.31-8-generic to install?  (q.v., https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/418509/comments/41)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418509 in linux "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Fix released]
<NoelJB> I'm not getting it to install automatically on either amd64 or i386.
<eurythmia_> leave
<eurythmia_> crap ...
<NoelJB> eurythmia: /part ?
<billybigrigger> you might need to wait a bit for -8 to come down the pipe
<NoelJB> I was wondering, but others appear to have gotten it to install, hence the question.
<billybigrigger> -8?
<NoelJB> yes
<NoelJB> According to replies on that bug.
<billybigrigger> aptitude safe-upgrade
<billybigrigger> ?
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> well you can install the mainline kernel if you'd like
<NoelJB> LOL Already tried.  dist-upgrade, safe-upgrade and full-upgrade, just to see what they reported.
<NoelJB> If it is still pending, I can wait.
<billybigrigger> nevermind
<billybigrigger> mainline kernel isn't even out
<billybigrigger> rc8 isn't even released
<NoelJB> What do you mean by "mainline" kernel in this context?
<billybigrigger> so i don't know what they're talking about
<NoelJB> Ah, OK.
<NoelJB> -8 is already out from Ubuntu because -7 was broken.
<NoCode> Is it possible to setup Karmic with the Jaunty sound or at least something similar?
<NoelJB> badly broken, in fact.
<billybigrigger> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<NoCode> This cracking is starting to annoy me.
<NoelJB> billybigrigger, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.31-8.28/+build/1192023
<NoCode> billybigrigger: That just made my day
<NoCode> ...
<billybigrigger> that's odd
<NoCode> billybigrigger: Can those mainline PPAs be used in Kardy too?
<NoCode> err Hardy
<NoCode> lol
<billybigrigger> i don't see why not
<billybigrigger> i
<NoCode> Awesome. I need to bookmark that and log into Jaunty. :D
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extace/+bug/399565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399565 in extace "extace crashed with SIGSEGV in fftw_execute()" [Undecided,New]
<NoelJB> NoCode, I'd be careful mixing and matching kernels across releases.  But if you're prepared for the "fun" ...
<NoCode> NoelJB: What will happen? Dependency hell?
<billybigrigger> i think you'd have better luck with those kernels on jaunty
<billybigrigger> not so much hardy though
<NoCode> I ment Jaunty. :(
<billybigrigger> haha did anyone seen any new artwork for the ArtworkFirstDrop?
<billybigrigger> :P
<NoCode> I wish there was a way to remove HAL and get Karmic performance in Jaunty. :|
<NoelJB> update-manager -d ;-)
<NoCode> NoelJB: What would that do?
<NoelJB> Jaunty->Karmic  ;-)
<NoCode> bleh
<NoCode> I already have Karmic on another partition. No need for that
<NoCode> Serious sound issues here still
<NoCode> in Karmic
<NoCode> I wish I could install Jaunty's PA setup into Karmic. :P
<NoelJB> You've reported the PA bugs?  (Other than people considering PA to *be* the bug)
<NoCode> Yeah I've reported.
<NoCode> it's a ffmpeg bug
<DanaG> I have issues with my USB sound card; I'll deal with filing them this weekend, I think.
<keanu> bjsnider, still on?
<bjsnider> yes
<keanu> slight correction to before - when testing karmic on the vps, it worked when i didn't have ubuntu-desktop and its dependencies installed (just a barebones install + firefox + vnc). however, installing ubuntu-desktop and then trying it causes the bug to appear
<bjsnider> did you try disabling uxa?
<keanu> being a vnc, i don't think uxa is enabled - the vps is on a server, not my laptop with the intel chip
<bjsnider> well,, then i don't know. it works fine here, is all i can tell you
<keanu> k, thanks
<keanu> i'll see if i can keep testing to find out any more info
<DanaG> here's my bootchart... takes a rather annoyingly long time to reach desktop.
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/EliteBook-karmic-20090827-1.png
<DanaG> And the bootchart is rather poorly drawn.
<NoCode> I'm just guessing, but I guess I just have to install the linux-image, and linux-headers deb files from the mainline?
<NoelJB> NoCode, are you 32 or 64 bit?
<NoCode> 32bit
<NoelJB> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.31-8.28/+build/1192025
<NoelJB> and don't ask for help.  LOL
<NoCode> Oo, new launchpad. wth. :(
<IdleOne> are the iso's at www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 daily builds?
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> IdleOne, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<IdleOne> thank you
<billybigrigger> np
<NoCode> Is there any easy way to update grub with a new kernel installed?
<billybigrigger> $ sudo update-grub
<billybigrigger> ?
<NoCode> very nice!
<NoCode> brb
<x1250> archive.ubuntu.com slow to anyone?
<kanuha> how do I change the login screen in alpha 5?
<IdleOne> you dont
<IdleOne> least not until it is released
<kanuha> I thought I read somewhere before about a command line command that would work
<billybigrigger> alpha 5!?!?! :-O
 * billybigrigger must have missed the memo
<billybigrigger> :P
<kanuha> sorry, meant alpha 4, typo
<MindVirus1> Hello. GDM will not work on my system but startx works.
<MindVirus1> Any advice?
<MindVirus1> I type /etc/init.d/gdm restart and it shows "starting" and "stopping" properly but doesn't do anything.
<NoelJB> for anyone wanting the new kernel, I just posted scripts for installing it to the bug report, since it still hasn't hit the mirrors.
<NoelJB> MindVirus1, what do you see in /var/log/gdm/ ?  Most recent log (or tail -n 0 -F /var/log/gdm/* in a separate tty while restarting gdm).
<NoelJB> MindVirus1, And please don't paste it into IRC.  :-)
<MindVirus1> NoelJB: no such directory.
<NoelJB> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<MindVirus1> Don't worry, I know all about that.
<MindVirus1> :P
<NoelJB> MindVirus1, you don't have /var/log/gdm ??
<MindVirus1> I am running tmpfs on /var IIRC.
<MindVirus1> No, on /var/log.
<NoelJB> you don't have /var/log?
<MindVirus1> I have /var/log.
<MindVirus1> And I have shit in /var/log. Just not /var/log/gd.
<MindVirus1> *gdm
<NoelJB> and where do you have log files owned by gdm?
<MindVirus1> My guess as to the reason GDM logfiles are not there is that GDM hasn't run yet.
<MindVirus1> As /var/log is tmpfs, it's cleared out every time I restart my computer.
<MindVirus1> So it looks like GDM has never been run.
<NoelJB> Has it worked since you changed /var/log to use tmpfs?
<MindVirus1> Yes. /var/log has been tmpfs ever since 8.10.
<MindVirus1> It stopped working as soon as I got 9.10.
<MindVirus1> Which was just now.
<MindVirus1> GDM is failing in a way that it doesn't even log.
<MindVirus1> When I run /etc/init.d/gdm restart, it doesn't take long enough of a time -- in other words, it's obvious it's not doing anything.
<NoelJB> try creating /var/log/gdm, make it owned (for this test) by root:gdm and 777, and see if anything happens.
<MindVirus1> I will have to exit from this X session.
<MindVirus1> I will connect through irssi.
<MindVirus1> One minute.
<MindVirus1> I will BRB in irssi.
<[MindVirus]> Hello there.
<[MindVirus]> OK.
<[MindVirus]> What did you want me to do?
<kanuha> MindVirus, maybe this thread will help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248803&highlight=login
<[MindVirus]> Alright, let me get links.
<[MindVirus]> How does one paste with GPM, again?
<[MindVirus]> Nevermind.
<[MindVirus]> kanuha: I'm really sorry; reading threads in links is a big bitch. Could you paraphrase or something, please?
<[MindVirus]> NoelJB: you there?
<danbhfive> [MindVirus]: the thread says to use startx
<[MindVirus]> danbhfive: that's what I'm doing.
<[MindVirus]> The problem is that I have to; I'd like to use GDM.
<NoelJB> MindVirus, am now.
<[MindVirus]> Hello. What did you want me to do?
<NoelJB> try creating /var/log/gdm, make it owned (for this test) by root:gdm and 777, and see if anything happens.
<NoelJB> Are you using nvidia?  Which driver?
<[MindVirus]> No. I have an Intel 945GME.
<NoelJB> OK.  So not the nvidia problem mentioned in the thread.
<[MindVirus]> NoelJB: I got GDM to work.
<[MindVirus]> Give me a minute; let me reboot.
<NoelJB> You did?  How?  :-)
<DanaG> weird... I keep seeing this notification icon showing "window with arrows pointing out of it" appear.
<DanaG> ... and then it disappears when I move my mouse.
<MindVirus1> It seems like the problem was that /var/log/gdm was not there.
<MindVirus1> This is stupid.
<MindVirus1> Someone patch up GDM; if /var/log/gdm does not exist it should be created silently.
<NoelJB> I had a feeling that was going to be the problem.  :-D
<MindVirus1> One second. I will confirm this.
<NoelJB> MindVirus1, want to create the bug report?
<MindVirus1> I am not sure this is the problem yet.
<MindVirus1> I want to be sure.
<MindVirus1> When I start up Ubuntu regularly, I get a flashing white cursor at the top-left of the black screen.
<MindVirus1> You know what I'm talking about, I'm sure.
<bjsnider> everybody's had problems booting and shutting down the -7 kernel release
<NoelJB> bjsnider, yes
<NoelJB> the new -8 fixes them.
<MindVirus1> BRB; testing my hypothesis.
<DanaG> ah, it's window-fullscreen.png
<NoelJB> bjsnider, is -8 updating for you yet?  If not, I posted a script for installing it, to Bug 418509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418509 in linux "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418509
<DanaG> so, the question is, why do I keep getting a "window fullscreen" icon appearing in my notification area?
<MindVirus1> It was exactly the problem.
<MindVirus1> Good job.
<NoelJB> Subscribe me to the bug report, if you don't mind.
<MindVirus1> I tried running GDM; it did not work. Then I made the folder and retried running GDM and it worked.
<MindVirus1> No problem. Excellent work.
<MindVirus1> Bugs don't get fixed this fast.
<NoelJB> Or just post the bug # once you get it posted.
<NoelJB> Are you going to post it now?  If so, I'll wait.  Else I'm going to reboot.  :-)
<MindVirus1> Not yet.
<NoelJB> MindVirus1, already present as Bug 405227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405227 in gdm "gdm fails to start if /var/log/gdm does not exist" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405227
<MindVirus1> The priority should be raised to critical.
<NoelJB> Feel free to comment.
<MindVirus1> Many EeePC users have /var/log set to tmpfs.
<NoelJB> In the meantime, you can add a call to rc.local to create it.
<NoelJB> actually, that might be too late.
<NoelJB> but you could modify /etc/init.d/gdm to do it.
<MindVirus1> Too late?
<NoelJB> rc.local would run too late, I believe.
<NoelJB> In any event, you can see the exact fix on that bug report.
<MindVirus1> This shouldn't be in /etc/init.d/gdm, though.
<MindVirus1> There should be a real fix.
<MindVirus1>  /etc/init.d/gdm doesn't have any logging code.
<MindVirus1> There. I'm done with this.
<MindVirus1> NoelJB: thank you for your speedy help.
<NoelJB> Welcome.
<keanu> bjsnider, wow i feel like an idiot
<MindVirus1> BRB, 9.10 is beautiful. Good work, guys.
<keanu> i finally went through and found that having ttf-thai-tlwg installed is what caused the display issue. apparently font-family Tahoma's size 11 text is larger than san-serif's
<MindVirus1> Also, booting up should fail gracefully.
<MTeck> So... I'm trying to upgrade everyting linux-image-generic and linux-generic were removed during updates. I try to install linux-image-generic again and it gets upset because there's an unmet dependency (linux-image-2.6.31-8-generic). It won't install that
<MTeck> No candidate version found for linux-image-2.6.31-8-generic
<billybigrigger> it hasn't been released yet
<MTeck> oh..
<bjsnider> keanu, actually that's right in line with some of the things i've seen in ff 3.5
<MTeck> when will it be released?
<MindVirus1> Man, 9.10 is a huge improvement, even though bugs are rampant.
<MTeck> MindVirus1: agreed - they kind of go hand in hand though :P
<MindVirus1> This is probably the most drastic since 8.10.
<MindVirus1> IIRC.
<keanu> bjsnider, yeah. toggling between having that package installed/uninstalled seems to fix it for me though
<MTeck> any idea when linux-image-2.6.31-8-generic will be available?
<DanaG> weird, ibus LaTeX method eats spaces.
<Nareth> So I'm using 9.10... And everything was working very well, and then suddenly, (I wasn't installing packages or anything) I lost sound in firefox and exaile. Chromium and totem still have sound. Rebooting did not help, I wonder if I'm missing something obvious?
<billybigrigger> i don't know why the dev's have released a 2.6.31-8 kernel
<billybigrigger> maybe its a virtual package or psuedo kernel or something
<billybigrigger> 2 hours ago 	Linus Torvalds 	Linux 2.6.31-rc8  master v2.6.31-rc8 	commit | commitdiff | tree | snapshot
<Nareth> Solved my problem.. it was in the "Applications" tab of sound preferences.
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> last commit to rc8 was 7 hours ago
<billybigrigger> maybe ubuntu dev's pulled it early knowing there were no more commits
<billybigrigger> who knows
<MTeck> rc8 is supposed to have some fixes (reverts) that might make this system work better
<MTeck> I know rc7 will kill this system
<billybigrigger> maybe fixes on the ubuntu side
<billybigrigger> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=summary
<DanaG> hmm, I don't see -8 kernel on the repos yet.
<billybigrigger> DanaG, linus'
<billybigrigger> linus' git tree just released rc8 2 hours ago :P
<billybigrigger> i think the dev's created a psuedo rc8 kernel for some reason
<DanaG> hmm, well, I don't see that one, either.
<billybigrigger> because rc8 isn't in mainline yet
<DanaG> That's what I meant.
<billybigrigger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.31-8.28/+build/1192023
<DanaG> oh yeah, who here was it that recommended I try deluge?  I'm having odd behavior... Deluge has horribly slow upload speeds, for some reason.
<billybigrigger> it was built for all arch's about 10 hours ago
<billybigrigger> 2.6.31-8.28
<billybigrigger> PUBLISHED: Karmic pocket Release in component main and section devel
<billybigrigger>     * Published 12 hours ago
<billybigrigger> should have hit repo's already
<billybigrigger> but no one is able to pull it
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system - LVM users should avoid 2.6.31-7.27-generic (#418514, fixed in -8.28-) | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 4 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4 | 100 Papercuts: http://u.nu/9gvu
<MTeck> dtchen: are you SURE about that fix?
<dtchen> billybigrigger: it's awaiting binary NEW by archive admin.
<dtchen> MTeck: quite sure
<dtchen> Linux errno 2.6.31-8-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 27 14:42:57 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dtchen> ^^ this is my dev machine with encrypted lvm /
<MTeck> dtchen: I think something broke in repos :(
<MTeck> billybigrigger: fix it? :)
<dtchen> MTeck: ?
<dtchen> billybigrigger: sorry, i hadn't refreshed.
<dtchen> billybigrigger: it has been accepted already.
<dtchen> billybigrigger: so, depending on your mirror, it should be available within a couple hours.
<MTeck> dtchen: -8 isn't available in the repos yet
<dtchen> MTeck: see what i just typed to billybigrigger
<dtchen> it was just binary NEWed, so it'll take a full publisher run to farm out
<MTeck> oh - missed that
<MTeck> can you explain what you just said?
<dtchen> MTeck: ok, so there are two phases at which packages generally need to be accepted into the Ubuntu archive
<dtchen> MTeck: one is called source NEW, which is the introduction of a new source package name
<dtchen> MTeck: the other is called binary NEW, which is the introduction of a new binary package name
<dtchen> MTeck: the former (source NEW) is not applicable here, because a source package with name 'linux' already exists in the Karmic archive
<keanu> bjsnider, i also noticed that downgrading to the jaunty version of ttf-thai-tlwg (0.4.11) fixes the problem - think that's enough to be considered a bug in the package?
<dtchen> MTeck: the latter (binary NEW) is applicabel here, because many new binary packages generated from the 'linux' source package are built
<dtchen> applicable*
<MTeck> makes sense
<billybigrigger> dtchen, news to me
<dtchen> billybigrigger: what is news?
<billybigrigger> i thought once the package was published it was in repos
<dtchen> no
<billybigrigger>     * Published 12 hours ago
<dtchen> see above :-)
<billybigrigger> that just means it's awating binary acceptance
<billybigrigger> yeah i read it :P
<dtchen> billybigrigger: published into the NEW queue, yes
<dtchen> fortunately it has been accepted, so it'll be available shortly
<MTeck> so farm means, upload to repos?
<dtchen> MTeck: dinstall, rsync, etc.
<MTeck> !info dinstall
<ubottu> Package dinstall does not exist in karmic
<billybigrigger> dtchen, any insight as to why -8 was built 10 hours before it was actually released in git?
<MTeck> !dinstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dinstall
<dtchen> (see dak)
<billybigrigger> not that it really matters
<dtchen> billybigrigger: right, it doesn't ultimately matter to end users
<billybigrigger> i'm just used to seeing the rc kernel in mainline a few hours AFTER being released in git
<dtchen> the PPA buildds don't have the same process
<dtchen> they're auto-accept
<bjsnider> keanu, yes
<dtchen> i.e., soyuz treats the archive proper different to PPA archives
 * MTeck slips knowledge stream from dtchen to self
<dtchen> billybigrigger: -8 does not correspond to 2.6.31-rc8
<dtchen> billybigrigger: it corresponds to KSM being reverted, hence the ABI bump to -8-
<billybigrigger> :-O
<dtchen> billybigrigger: in fact, the rebase against 2.6.31-rc8 has not yet occurred in ubuntu-karmic.git
<billybigrigger> 31-8 doesn't = 31-rc8?
<billybigrigger> i'm flabber gasted
<dtchen> the KSM addition in 2.6.31-7.27 caused the spectacular LVM boot failures
 * MTeck is excited for ksm reversion - idk what ksm is but I don't like the change
<billybigrigger> i was always under the assumption it was
<dtchen> tim/andy will rebase against rc8 in the morning
<billybigrigger> boot failures!?!? haha what about the shutdown hangs? :P
<dtchen> (i.e., a few hours?)
<dtchen> billybigrigger: well, i can't speak for those, but it's probable those are resolved, too
<dtchen> i.e., if 2.6.31-rc7 mainline did not hang on reboot/shutdown, then 2.6.31-8.28 does resolve that symptom
<DanaG> UGH, stupid Deluge makes instantly-expiring UPnP port-forwards.
<billybigrigger> DanaG, you must have something configured wrong
<billybigrigger> i see you were complaing about slow upload speeds
<DanaG> Nope, I see the ports appear for one refresh cycle in the router's web ui, and then they immediately disappear.
<billybigrigger> if i let deluge run free it will max upstream and downstream bandwidth for me
<DanaG> http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/ticket/973
<dtchen> MTeck: you may find http://lwn.net/Articles/330589/ enlightening, then
<MTeck> thanks
<MTeck> I'll read
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtorrent-rasterbar/+bug/419417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419417 in libtorrent-rasterbar "Sync libtorrent-rasterbar 0.14.5-1 from Debian unstable." [Wishlist,Fix released]
<bjsnider> dtchen, what do you think of oss4?
<DanaG> It breaks OSS3 protocol by giving spurious signals, so I couldn't use PA on top of it.
<DanaG> I'm sticking with ALSA.
<bjsnider> you wouldn't need pa since it does software mixing
<DanaG> I do use the multi-device features, though.
<DanaG> yay, new libtorrent fixes upnp.
<DanaG> Cool, now I can stop griping about that, at least.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> oh, I see... only one peer -> slow.
<MTeck> dtchen: interesting
<dtchen> bjsnider: deprecated, really- Hannu's already thinking about OSSv5
<MTeck> dtchen: so the cost to keep comparing is lower than the cost of duplicate pages?
<dtchen> bjsnider: and he's musing about moving things into userspace (sound familiar to, say, ALSA?)
<bjsnider> that's not exactly the "i hate it i hate it i hate it" that i expected
<dtchen> bjsnider: why would i hate it?
<judgen> hmm i did an update today and now the volume control panel applet does not work.
<dtchen> OSS and ALSA have their pros and cons
<bjsnider> well, you've obviously thrown your lot in with alsa/pulse
<dtchen> "my" lot?
<bjsnider> well, you work on alsa and pulse
<bjsnider> that seems to be an endorsement to me
<dtchen> that's practical. It's where Ubuntu decided to head, and that's where i work.
<bjsnider> i see
<dtchen> besides, i'm not overzealous WRT ALSA or PA- i know from experience that reinventing the wheel- even if it's a better, faster, stronger wheel- still has disadvantages
<DanaG> dtchen: just yesterday, Skype finally released a version that fixes the brokenness with PulseAudio.
<dtchen> eleven years in Linux audio tends to do that
<DanaG> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=240691&st=60&start=60
<dtchen> DanaG: yes, i'm aware
<DanaG> It takes a bit of wrapping to get it to use qtkstyle on 64-bit.  =þ
<DanaG> And I don't even have any friends who use it, anyway.
<dtchen> ia32-libs should be going away in Karmic+1 anyhow
<alankila> hmm, what, no more support for 32 bits?
<judgen> Anyone know how to fix the volume control issue?
<dtchen> alankila: dpkg will be gaining native multiarch.
<alankila> oh.
<MindVirus1> What's that xorg.conf-generating program?
<bjsnider> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MindVirus1> Also, why do I have two copies of "Software Sources", "Update Manager", and "Add/Remove Programs" -- each with slightly different names and icons?
<MindVirus1> bjsnider: it didn't generate anything.
<bjsnider> wait, alsa runs in userspace?
<bjsnider> alsa doesn't run in userspace
<dtchen> bjsnider: ALSA has two components, one in kernelspace and one in userspace
<DanaG> hmm, is policykit supposed to have lost the "remember authentication" options
<dtchen> the former is known as alsa-kernel/alsa-driver (what in Ubuntu is triaged against 'linux' source)
<DanaG> ?
<dtchen> the latter is alsa-lib
<dtchen> some extensions are packaged as alsa-plugins
<DanaG> hmm, new snapshot of PulseAudio.
<DanaG> test6-25.
<dtchen> yes, changeset db835deb9814e26b2999f66bdd455a1fd4ff0044
<DanaG> Anything specifically new, besides the loopback?
<DanaG> oops, I type a bit slowly there.
<bjsnider> well, skype can still take down the kernel for me, so there's stuff exposed to the user that runs in kernelspace
<dtchen> well, some of the asm fixes from Wim
<MindVirus1> I'm getting weird screen-shakes.
<MindVirus1> At random times. Though it seems like they only occur right before a libnotify window appears.
<dtchen> bjsnider: err, take down linux?
<dtchen> bjsnider: it's likely we're not doing sufficient bounds-checking in pcm_lib.c (linux)
<judgen> How do i stop nautilus from relaunching itself after i kill it?
<MindVirus1> UbuntuOne is completely functionless.
<MindVirus1> I cannot sign in and I cannot click Not Now.
<MindVirus1> I am of the understanding that HAL is being phased out. Why?
<MTeck> -8 not yet available :(
<MTeck> MindVirus1: I was curious too..
<MindVirus1> Anyone around that can answer this?
<MTeck> MindVirus1: I think many of the smart guys are on their way to sleep
<MindVirus1> Sadly in any other room, you'd be the smart guy.
<MTeck> me? I'm only the smart guy in a few rooms - I don't visit most of them....
<tgpraveen1> MTeck: MindVirus1Hal is being phased out
<tgpraveen1> as it has become too old
<tgpraveen1> and bloated and buggy
<tgpraveen1> and all
<tgpraveen1> and some of it's function were incorporated in other softwrares like kernel,etc
<MindVirus1> I love it when #ubuntu+1 exists -- this channel has the highest signal-to-noise ratio of any channel, I'd say.
<tgpraveen1> so now it is being replaced by devicekit
<MTeck> tgpraveen1: if you read the first line you wrote - what you said sounds mean
<MindVirus1> tgpraveen1: OK. It's just that in my xorg.conf a few lines were commented out -- they said that things were replaced by HAL.
<MTeck> tgpraveen1: My xorg.conf is blank
<MTeck> You can probably empty it and be jsut fine
<MindVirus1> I know I can.
<MindVirus1> Only thing: I can't use UXA.
<MindVirus1> Too slow.
<tgpraveen1> hmm xorg.conf wasnt it like removed/lost its significance in jaunty cycle
<MTeck> ya
<tgpraveen1> what is release date for alpha 5?
<MTeck> tgpraveen1: topic
<tgpraveen1> damn empathy doesnt display topic sometimes
<MTeck>  /topic
<tgpraveen1> gotta file a bug for that
<tgpraveen1> doesnt work in empathy
<tgpraveen1> irc commands
<MTeck> :S
<MTeck> Sept 3
<MindVirus1> My graphics performance is abysmal. Could someone help me debug? Things were great in 9.04.
<MindVirus1> I remember trying UXA and having this crap.
<tgpraveen1> sometimes i also think empathy move is a bit premature
<tgpraveen1> MindVirus1: which graphics card?
<MindVirus1> Intel 945GME.
<MindVirus1> Also, I prefer Pidgin.
<MTeck> tgpraveen1: irssi ftw - the devs are seemingly all pricks - but they did a pretty good job
<MindVirus1> Will Rhythmbox be phased out in favor of Banshee?
<tgpraveen1> MTeck: yeah even with pidgin devs thats the case
<tgpraveen1> MindVirus1: NO
<tgpraveen1> not for karmic
<tgpraveen1> mostly for karmic+1
<MindVirus1> Whoa, buddy.
<mpontillo> so in Karmic pulseaudio is forcing my PCM volume to be 100%... I need it to be lower than that, or my laptop speakers sound awful. anyone have an idea where to look? I don't see anything obvious in /etc/pulse...
<andresmh> the Xorg update from today disabled my Compiz and it's not allowing me to renable it due to lack of drivers: Desktop effects could not be enabled
<andresmh> I have an intel video card
<andresmh> how do I report this bug?
<x1250> mpontillo, same happened here. My fix: sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio, and make a menu item with: alsamixer -c 0
<MTeck> andresmh: bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu - it's likely already reported - you should look for it first
<andresmh> how would i search for it? is it a bug in Xorg or Compiz? Or both? MTeck
<DanaG> x1250: that's not a fix.  that's a workaround.  =þ
<mpontillo> yeah - a little brute force, but I might have to try it if I don't find a way to make pulse behave ;)
<x1250> hehe
<DanaG> Some time this weekend, I'll file a bug report on PA's bad behavior with my USB sound card.
<DanaG> What the sound card does: it has one "Speaker" slider and one "Speaker 1" slider.
<DanaG> Pulseaudio uses only one of them.... and only one of them works.   ........
<MindVirus1> tgpraveen1: you there?
<DanaG> .... the OTHER one.
<MTeck> andresmh: can you pastebin the output from compiz --replace ?
<tgpraveen1> MindVirus1: wassup?
<MindVirus1> Do you know what to do about my slow graphics?
<tgpraveen1> MindVirus1: not exactly but i have seen similar problems posted on forum
<tgpraveen1> many times i think u should search there. a solution was mentioned in many posts iirc
<andresmh> MTeck, http://paste2.org/p/402738
<andresmh> MTeck, I must say that it has not returned yet, it's stuck on that last line. I'm tempted to Ctrl+C it...
<mpontillo> andresmh: if you run 'gnome-appearance-properties' from the terminal it also prints some tracing output (though it may be [pretty much] the same as 'compiz --replace')
<MTeck> andresmh: if it's hanging there - it means compiz is running
<andresmh> my Xorg crashed for some reason MTeck, sorry if I missed your message
<andresmh> oh
<andresmh> you're right, compiz is running now
<andresmh> it's weird that starting it from Appearence app didn't let me start it
<mpontillo> andresmh: if you run 'gnome-appearance-properties' from the terminal it also prints some tracing output (though it may be [pretty much] the same as 'compiz --replace') <-- I said that but didn't realize you had left the room
<andresmh> argh, my Xorg crashes when I do alt+tab while running compiz
<andresmh> it has happened 3 times now
<andresmh> thanks mpontillo, I'll try that too
<mpontillo> DanaG: think there's any debugging to try w/ my 100%-volume-pcm w/pulse problem, or should I just file a bug?
<DanaG> eh, probably file a bug -- if it gets distorted with PCM at 100%, I'd think the kernel should have a quirk to limit it, right?
<andresmh> mpontillo, MTeck: so I tried to enable compiz with gnome-appearane-properties from the terminal. It failed. Here are the errors: http://pastebin.com/d29237a29
<mpontillo> (heh, my X crashed too, that's what I get for following along with andresmh and running compiz --replace in a terminal, then closing the terminal without thinking)
<andresmh> hehe mpontillo
<MTeck> andresmh: ya - file a bug
<andresmh> MTeck, which package does the bug belong to?
<MTeck> andresmh: compiz
<andresmh> what was the command to file bugs from the terminal?
<MTeck> apport
<MTeck> idk the syntax though
<mpontillo> I think it would be: apport-cli -f -p compiz
<andresmh> seems to be working mpontillo, take a while
<Lunis> alrighty, so i did a dist-upgrade earlier. all went well until the new kernel modules were installed. now the kernel can't and won't read my external usb drive
<Lunis> it's the whole "error -71" thing... "device descriptor read/64, error -71" to be precise
<Lunis> so according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797789 there's two fixes
<Lunis> both require actually booting in to the system, but i can't do that since it's the external usb drive that i'm booting from
<Lunis> in my olden gentoo days i could use chroot, but that doesn't seem to work so well anymore. how can i rebuild the initrds without being able to actually boot in to the system?
<DanaG> grr, stupid notify-osd... I skip 3 tracks, it takes like 30 seconds to show all 3 notifications.
<judgen> anyone here using xwinwrap?
<DanaG> in fact, it's faster to kill notify-osd than to wait for it to finish notifying.
<Lunis> heh, 200 people and noone with any ideas?
<DanaG> hmm, chroots have worked fine for me.
<DanaG> What's breaking on chroot?
<burner> anyone know how to get my keyboard shortcuts to work again?  I can't even open the preferences for it anymoe
<MindVirus1> I can't open gnome-terminal.
<MindVirus1> Some assertion fails.
<MindVirus1> Furthermore, gedit is severely dumbed down.
<MindVirus1> Anyone around?
<MindVirus1> Hello....
<burner> open xterm :)
<MindVirus1> I need gnome-terminal to work.
<burner> i can't do alt+f2 to run either one
<burner> alt+tab is my only hotkey that works
<MindVirus1> burner: would you like help?
<burner> hence my blathering
<MindVirus1> burner: Do you know about Ctrl+Alt+F1-6? DON'T try them if you don't.
<burner> lol
<burner> i do
<MindVirus1> Good. I was hoping to help you by telling you to make a shortcut to gnome-terminal or xterm on your desktop for now.
 * burner notes this is #ubuntu+1 and not #ubuntu :)
<MindVirus1> burner: I cannot make assumptions.
<burner> i have it on my panel... but that's lame ;)
<burner> i like my ctrl+alt+t for terminal
<MindVirus1> I use Ctrl+Alt+Shift+Del.
<burner> crunchbang's extensive use of hotkeys is awesome
<DanaG> http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/27/sharps-5-inch-pc-z1-netwalker-honors-the-zaurus-legacy
<DanaG> oooooooooooooh.  now THAT.... is high-dpi!
<krushia> seems kexec is broken in the kubuntu-alpha4. can anyone confirm?
<krushia> as in, kexec is not used for reboots when installed
<DanaG> 237 DPI / PPI, to be exact.
<MindVirus1> I can't start gnome-terminal. Any suggestions?
<MindVirus1> Ahh. I cleared out my /tmp.
<mpontillo> DanaG: so yeah, I'll likely file a bug, but I'm going to see if I can do due diligence and ask around in #pulseaudio first
<judgen> Does noone else have problems with broken volume control applet after update, or is it just me?
<nzmm> describe broken, there is lots of broken when it comes to sound
<MindVirus1> judgen: me too.
<judgen> nzmm, the applet is just not working, but sound and everything works.
<nzmm> oh
<judgen> nzmm, the icon does not even show up..
<nzmm> oh, well mines still there, but then i havn't updated today
<judgen> is there an alternative volume control i can use with the gnome panel?
<judgen> i mean i can use the mixer and all that, but i find it so handy just to move over the applet and use the scroll wheel.
<douglasawh> nzmm: amen to that
<nzmm> judgen:  yes i like to be able to scroll the volume up and down as well.  Pitty the new stepping is quite small so you have to do lots of scrolling nowadays
<MindVirus1> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<MindVirus1> What do I do about this?
<nzmm> google turn this up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664661
<judgen> When im trying to add a new volume control applet instance to a panel it tells me that its aged....
<MindVirus1> nzmm: that's from pre-2008.
<judgen> deprecated
<MindVirus1> judgen: there is a volume applet in the notification area now.
<judgen> MindVirus1, i do not have one of those.
<judgen> MindVirus1, how do i enable it?
<MindVirus1> I have no clue.
<MindVirus1> I got it for free.
<MTeck> hurray -8 is in the repos
<raymondjtoth> hi any one here
<MTeck> no
<raymondjtoth> lol
<raymondjtoth> how i play mms streams in ubuntu 9.10
<raymondjtoth> ?
<nzmm> i was
<MTeck> there's not 202 people aside from you in here
<raymondjtoth> 205
<MindVirus1> MTeck: a lot of people are idle.
<MindVirus1> 206.
<nzmm> raymondjtoth:  vlc?
<raymondjtoth> how i play mms streams in ubuntu 9.10?
<raymondjtoth> nzm i want to use what all ready installed in ubuntu 9.10
<raymondjtoth> to learn how to do it with default player
<MTeck> I really hate it when they do that in #ubuntu - with over 1,000 people in there
<nzmm> have a link?
<nzmm> an example stream to try
<nzmm> ?
<raymondjtoth> i have it telling me i dont have mms support
<raymondjtoth> like hsn or my church site
<raymondjtoth> nzm i have movie player
<raymondjtoth> nzm what ii do to play mss streams?
<raymondjtoth> i mean not mss mms streams
<raymondjtoth> see no help for my problem :(
<nzmm> raymondjtoth:  well i tried a random mms stream i found on the net an it seemed to break totem
<nzmm> on the other hand if you install vlc it works ok
<raymondjtoth> nzm how i get it to work in totem meny of my sits use that plasyer only
<raymondjtoth> nzm any thing i can do?
<nzmm> not sure at this point
<raymondjtoth> nzmm is there any plug in i can use for it
<raymondjtoth> ?
<raymondjtoth> ?
<nzmm> raymondjtoth:  i just tried this mms stream in totem and it worked
<nzmm> mms://69.65.23.160/Roethlisberger_05HoustonPost_340.wmv
<raymondjtoth> ok is there any plug in i can use
<nzmm> coy that and open totem then go to open location paste i there and see what happens
<nzmm> copy*
<raymondjtoth> ok will do
<raymondjtoth> nzmm any plug in i can use?
<raymondjtoth> or codex
<nzmm> well its wmv stream that i pasted so you would need to install the ubuntu restricted meta package
<raymondjtoth> nzmm how i do that
<nzmm> Applications > Add/Remove packages > show 'all available applications' > search for 'restricted' > check  the package called 'Ubuntu restricted extras' > Apply
<nzmm> see what happens
<raymondjtoth> nzmm i have it install any other
<MindVirus1> I am not dierct-rendering with an Intel 945GME. Any suggestions?
<nzmm> raymondjtoth:  i think i am out of ideas
<raymondjtoth> nzmm will try gstreamer bad set
<MindVirus1> Anyone?
<nzmm> raymondjtoth:  yea good thought
<judgen> if you use xine backend instead of gstreamer you can use mms
<nzmm> well for me mms worked ok with totem
<tbryant> Noticed a couple things with Karmic so far: USA layout is used by default in GDM even when I try to switch to Dvorak, I can't use it. And I can't reboot from within GNOME (haven't tried from GDM), I get sent to a console with a blinking "_" until I hard reboot.
<raymondjtoth> nzmm how i install the gstreamer bad set
<raymondjtoth> i cant finde it and in add remove i get need somthing way eles to isntll it
<nzmm> try searching for it in synaptic
<raymondjtoth> nzmm what its called in there
<raymondjtoth> will look
<tbryant> raymondjtoth, "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad"
<nzmm> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<raymondjtoth> got it found it
<raymondjtoth> thanks tbr
<raymondjtoth> that found it
<nzmm> cool
<tbryant> raymondjtoth, no problem.
<raymondjtoth> will try my mms
<raymondjtoth> agen
<tbryant> raymondjtoth, you can try using "apt-cache search what-you're-searching-for" when you want to find the name of a package, or use Synaptic.
<raymondjtoth> i used synaptic
<raymondjtoth> easyer for me
<tbryant> That's what it's there for ;]
<raymondjtoth> that fixed it
<raymondjtoth> the bad set
<raymondjtoth> i think
<MindVirus1> Has anyone experience with graphics issues?
<tbryant> MindVirus1, I think getting a bit more specific would get you more help.
<MindVirus1> tbryant: being more specific gets me ignored.
<MindVirus1> :)
<tbryant> Well then no one can help I assume :P
<MindVirus1> I'm running an Intel 945GME.
<tbryant> What's the problem? I doubt I'll be able to help, but you never know.
<MindVirus1> I don't get direct rendering.
<tbryant> "sudo updatedb" and then "locate libGL.so"
<tbryant> What is the output of the second command?
<MindVirus1> /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<MindVirus1> /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<tbryant> Can you paste your xorg.conf to http://pastebin.ca/ please?
<tbryant> /etc/X11/xorg.conf *
<MindVirus1> It is empty.
<Innomen> my macvhine hangs at checking battery state, is this a known issue (and this machine has no question mark key colon or right parin lol
<qzio> I've just upgraded to 9.10. problem: the keyboard third switcher isn't working in gui apps. It works in gvim, but not in firefox, not in empathy, not in the keyboard-setting window either
<qzio> but it works in terminals, gvim.
<alteregoa> how can i increase text resolution? e.g 160x50?
<qzio> xev says
<qzio> state 0x0, keycode 134 (keysym 0xfe03, ISO_Level3_Shift), same_screen YES, XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 92
<MindVirus1> Hello?
<MindVirus1> I forget with whom I spoke
<MindVirus1> .
<MindVirus1> judgen: I remember talking to you. Could you scroll up and tell me who offered advice?
<MindVirus1> Right-o. Does anyone know how to get direct rendering?
<MindVirus1> This is the 3rd time my computer screen turned black for no reason.
<MindVirus1> I assume this has to do with UXA.
<taneli> what's up with Packages.bz2 hash sum mismatches?
<eagles0513875> hey guys seems like the error with the ttf-mscorefonts links to the repos have changed :( what do i need to do to remedy the situation so i can finish installing kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Brandon_> it says insert disk to cdrom/ but the disc is already inserted, what have i done?
<EduardWitteveen> server: how do i get the proxy_ajp modules? this module is not provided, but is default with the apache > 2.1 IIRC. Should i download apache 2.2.12 binairy and extract the specific module? recompile the package?
<Hirato> knetworkmanager needs some love...
<Hirato> how would you manually go about connecting to a wireless network you've made a "connection profile" for?
<Hirato> knetworkmanager completely refused the obvious (clicking on the network) as an attempt to connect to said wireless network, and it also completely avoiding connecting, despite being told to connect to said network in start up
<Hirato> (I've since removed the profile, and readded it, and it connected succesfully)
<EduardWitteveen> server: how do i get the proxy_ajp modules? this module is not provided, but is default with the apache > 2.1 IIRC. Should i download apache 2.2.12 binairy and extract the specific module? recompile the package?
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<ali1234> i just updated, got a partial update, it hard locked half way through, now the machine is not booting
<gnomefreak> ali1234: can you boot into recovery mode?
<ali1234> gnomefreak: i realised it is actually booting, just X isn't starting
<ali1234> i'm running dpkg to fix it now
<gnomefreak> ali1234: ok
<gnomefreak> brb testing 2.6.31-8
<eagles0513875> anyone wanna help me confirm this bug with kubuntu-restricted-extras
<shappie> Hi, im encoutering this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/405828 (kubuntu 9.10 fully updated)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405828 in util-linux "fsck always fails (superblock last write time in future) on ext4" [Medium,Invalid]
<shappie> encoutering*
<shappie> encountering*
<shappie> The guy in the bug report got it fixed but i cant find out how...
<shappie> The only diffence is that if i boot my system i get the error (then i run fsck manually) but if i reboot immediatly again i can boot into kubuntu
<shappie> So to get into my desktop i need to boot it twice (first time to run fsck second time normal)
<oldude67> ok im running kde on karmic, and i just went to system settings and installed some splash screens, where does it download them too, and why didnt it just put it where the rest of them are?
<arvind_khadri> shappie, i confirm that
<shappie> arvind_khadri: you got same problem?
<alankila> damn, every karmic bootup these days requires me to fsck the root fs
<shappie> alankila: Indeed...
<arvind_khadri> shappie, yes, see alankila also confirms
<shappie> There is no workaround or fix for this atm?
<alankila> oh, someone else is already complaining about it
<shappie> lol yea
<shappie> btw i got another little question: What is the little mail icon right corner of my taskbar?
<alankila> well, I got more complaints. My damn ubuntu never shut downs correctly in halt mode. It used to work a while ago, but it usually rebooted right back in halt. Now it halted with previous kernel, with this it just crashes in halt. How/why is it so hard to shut down the damn box?
<shappie> indicator display or something...
<arvind_khadri> shappie, its the one with pdgin thing
<shappie> pdgin thing?
<shappie> with clean install it came left of the time...
<shappie> I cant find out what it does
<arvind_khadri> shappie, yes, same here... i guess its a mail indicator, which is quite buggy as of now, as it doesnt say anything
<shappie> Yea lol, if i press on it it shows some weird white thing above my taskbar...
<shappie> and no options (except shortcuts) to...
<arvind_khadri> :), btw can you shutdown? i cant
<shappie> arvind_khadri: Just shutdown (halt) or reboot?
<oldude67> arvind_khadri, if you update and get the new -8 kernel it will help with the shutdown.
<arvind_khadri> alankila, mine doesnt shutdown in normal mode, and also hangs up when rebooting
<shappie> if i halt while in the terminal with fsck error i cant halt indeed
<alankila> well, I haven't tried reboot option yet, but somehow I bet we have the same issue.
<shappie> he didnt go further with stopping (cont / stop) RC
<arvind_khadri> oldude67, but when i did that aptitude complained of it being broken and i had to remove it
<oldude67> arvind_khadri, mine wouldnt shutdown right for the last 2 days and i installed the new -8 kernel this morning it was fixed.
<oldude67> arvind_khadri, ah sorry i didnt have that problem..it just went right threw.
<shappie> Ooh i still got kernel 7
<shappie> Im updating it right now
<oldude67> -8 was out this morning.
<shappie> Ok
<arvind_khadri> WARNING: WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/lsb_release.py is linked but does not belong to any package. what about that?
<shappie> didnt see it before...
<shappie> i did get weird errors with package manager yesterdya
<oldude67> arvind_khadri, mine always says that, i just ignore it and let it go.
<shappie> When it finished it says that is doesnt have a option: requireRestart or something...
<shappie> Pretty weird coz i did get the popup with required restart
<oldude67> shappie, everyone was having issues yesterday.
<shappie> Ok, i installed it yesterday evening...
<shappie> I have to go, hope things het fixed asap, bb
<arvind_khadri> oldude67, do i need to have linux-image?
<oldude67> arvind_khadri, i dont remember for sure but there are a few packages held back, and it might be one.i didnt look real close.
<alankila> Okay, best get that -8 in...
<oldude67> arvind_khadri, i just installed it, cause of the shutdown issue i was having, hoping it would fix it.
<arvind_khadri> oldude67, ok :)
<oldude67> arvind_khadri, after i installed the -8 kernel when it said to reboot i had to reach down and manually shut it all the way off, but after that i tested shutdown and reboot, and both worked.
<arvind_khadri> oldude67, ok...its getting installed now...
<gnomefreak> everyone was having it
<oldude67> ya i know, but the -8 kernel fixed mine did it help you gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> oldude67: not on first reboot no i am finishing up bug work and trying again
<oldude67> oh ok, when i got it loaded and it said i had to reboot, mine still hung up, but i rebooted into the new kernel and it was fine since.
<oldude67> now i just have to figure out the easiest and best way to get rid of the 3 extra kernels in my grub so i dont have them just laying around...thank god for google..:D
<arvind_khadri> oldude67, uninstall them and remove from menu.lst
<oldude67> the last time i tried that i still had them in grub..and i know im about to have problems again as i have 5 of them in there now.
<gnomefreak> anyone have the shutdown bug handy?
<oldude67> i dont :(
<gnomefreak> i commented in the kernel channel
<gnomefreak> it is bug 418509
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418509 in linux "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418509
<mac_v> gnomefreak: you made me unnecessarily reboot ! ;p
<mac_v> "I take my last comment back it is fixed here"
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> sorry too many things at once here
<gnomefreak> be back in a min
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: :(
<eagles0513875> ttf-mscorefonts is broken one of the fonts is using a bad link to the server as well as bad link to the mirrors
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: what did i do now ;)
<oldude67> well just got rid of all the old kernels and did a update-grub,now lets see if i have grub issues..brb.:D
<eagles0513875> nothing
<gnomefreak> Oli``: its a good idea to keep one other kernel that the one you are using
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: im just upset i cant get kubuntu-restricted-extras fully installed due to the andal32 font having bad links to the servers for wget
<gnomefreak> damn i ment olddude
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: still? is there a bug on it?
<eagles0513875> i filed one against it
<eagles0513875> would you like me to link it
<gnomefreak> please
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/420415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420415 in msttcorefonts "repos for ttf-mscorfonts changed" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> thanks
<eagles0513875> no problem
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: just to add to it i tried to ping those repos and seems like they are down
<eagles0513875> mirrors included
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: are you able to load http://kinotip.cz/ without any problems?
<eagles0513875> none of the mirrors work
<eagles0513875> they all time out
<oldude67> yeah! i finally did something with the kernels and didnt bork anything up...:D
<gnomefreak> ok looking at bug and thinking eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: if you feel like trying it out try install it
<gnomefreak> btw the link test is for bug 420396
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420396 in firefox-3.0 "When I go to the Firefox page http://kinotip.cz system reboot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420396
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i dont have kubuntu installed atm
<eagles0513875> go ahead and try it on ubuntu im sure ubuntu-restricted-extras is the same and contains that package
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: Recommends: ttf-mscorefonts-installer  the installer is why it grabs the .exe  ill be back in a few
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> me 2 im off to have lunch
<c_korn> apt-get update currently fails with "W: Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"
<c_korn> when are the mirrors updated usually ?
<gnomefreak> c_korn: hourly IIRC
<gnomefreak> c_korn: try using gb instead of de
<gnomefreak> gb works here fine
<c_korn> gnomefreak: yes, works. thanks
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: commented on bug, sorry i know you are not here
<gnomefreak> c_korn: c_korn gb is best to use since it is updated first as i recall
 * gnomefreak in us but us repos suck
<c_korn> good to know
<maxpayneisnotava> lusers
<maxpayneisnotava> hi folks, does anyone know how to use stardict(qstardict) with okular?
<gnomefreak> does anyone have cupsddk installed?
<gnomefreak> or even cups-ppdc
<Milos_SD> anyone has any problems with 2.6.31-rc8 kernel?
<Milos_SD> my can't boot... As I can see, it stops before loading my tv card tuner (winfast 2000/xp expert -> cx8800)
<shadeslayer> hey anyone in KDE?
<ripps> I'm not sure I like the vertically centered notify-osd
<genii> shadeslayer: Yes
<shadeslayer> genii: can you get composting to work?
<genii> shadeslayer: I expect you mean compositing. Yes., it works fine on my Nvidia 8300m with 185 drivers
<shadeslayer> hmm.... i compiled the nvidia drivers for the 2.6.31-7-generic kernel....worked till about yesterday night when the updates broke something
<genii> shadeslayer: I installed the stock 185 driver when in -6 kernel, survived all the updates and is working righ now in -7
<shadeslayer> genii: theres a new kernel out :P
<shadeslayer> genii: http://pastebin.ca/1545802
<shadeslayer> oh got it to work :P
<genii> shadeslayer: I just checked now for updates on this box and looks like there are some available. Might be the -8
<shadeslayer> hopefully it solves the hang problem
 * shadeslayer crosses his fingers
<tgpraveen1> http://d0od.blogspot.com/2009/08/new-features-ubuntu-karmic-910.html
<tgpraveen1> nice blog post i came across
 * shadeslayer bookmarks.... LUG meeting on Monday
<genii> shadeslayer: I'm also getting the fail to poweroff thing when shutting down. Real annoying
<shadeslayer> genii: yeah... but thats what alphas are all about ;)
<genii> Yuppers
<shadeslayer> im currently trying to get xsplash to work :P
<itswhatev> i can readily repro some intelfb_panic from libdrm.. i saw it in a sysrq dump.  how do i capture that info?
<vak> hi all#
<vak> I am going to try a package from Karmic, but I don't want to upgrade all things from Jaunty to Karmic yet.
<mac_v> genii: its is fixed in the latest kernel update -8 , update and shutdown twice :)
<vak> here is the package from Karmic: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/bugzilla3
<genii> I just noticed the last 29 updates have in there acpi-support
<vak> I thought, that I could use temporarily "deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic main universe" to upgrade bugzilla3 and then comment out this line from sources.list
<genii> vak: You should use instead the deb-src, get and build
<genii> Work, afk
<vak> genii: would the package be auto upgraded later if I do so?
<Machtin> hm.. when i use thunderbird on windows with googlemail imap, i receive my emails when they arrive - with maximum 2s delay, i'd say..
<Machtin> when i use claws-mail here, it's just the usual delay like on pop (client checks every 10minutes).. why is that so fast on thunderbird?
<genii> vak: If an official repo version supercedes it, yes
<vak> genii: OK
<vak> genii: thanks
<eagles0513875> genii: do you have kubuntu installed on a vm or machine
<genii> eagles0513875: On my physical box... separate partitions for my 9.10 and 9.04 installs
<arand> Hello, is anyone up for some bug-confirming: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/418135 it's interesting ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418135 in nautilus "Permissions on user home directory (source) set to 777 after copying it via nautilus" [Medium,New]
<eagles0513875> genii: could you test out installing this fonts package and confirming https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/420415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420415 in msttcorefonts "repos for ttf-mscorefonts changed" [Undecided,New]
<arand> um, that's wrong... nvm
<genii> eagles0513875: I'm currently in the middle of a big update
<eagles0513875> ok genii seems like for me this one package which is part of kubuntu-restricted-extras is my issue
<eagles0513875> not sure if the rest is installed
<arand> Bug #418135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418135 in nautilus "Permissions on user home directory (source) set to 777 after copying it via nautilus" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418135
<arand> ^ Thats the one, anyone up for some confirmin' ?
<genii> Man. This lat upgrade sure wants a lot of CLI input :/
<mistya> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=61453 why?
<buch> mistya i have the same bug with latest updates - but i havnt got time to check it out :(
<mistya> buch, good.. if not an error on my computer.. someone fix it xD
<genii> BTW sudo apt-get install --reinstall lsb-release cleared up that annoying "WARNING: WARNING: /usr/share/pyshared/lsb_release.py is linked but does not belong to any package."  for me
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ikonia> howdy
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ikonia: Hi.
<BluesKaj> any update probs this morning ?
<ikonia> BluesKaj: which ones ?
<BluesKaj> :)
<hggdh> or is this a preemptive type of question?
<BluesKaj> a simple question, it is what it asks , nothing implied about it
<hggdh> then the answer is -- seems no update issues so far
<alex_mayorga> anyone having to un-plug, re-plug a Huawei E220 to have it appear on nm-applet? Known issue?
<douglasawh-work> this isn't exactly an ubuntu+1 question, but not exactly ubuntu-offtopic either.  I have some questions about gconf...specifically I'm using Fedora (at work anyway) but I think the same would hold true for Ubuntu. Anyway, should I take the questions elsewhere?
<mistya> hallo
<mistya> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=61453 why? ?
<ikonia> mistya: well for a starter you may get a better response without the need for "WTF" in the middle of your screen
<ikonia> mistya: secondly, are you complaining about the position of the alert ?
<mistya> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> mistya: never seen that positioning before
<alex_mayorga> FWIW, I'm also seeing what mistya sees
<ikonia> alex_mayorga: ooh really
<ikonia> looks like it could be a little more than an isolated incident
<alex_mayorga> yep, doesn't bother me that much, but I recall on Jaunty those notifications started just below the top panel
<natewiebe13> its a "feature" according to the ayatana team
<ikonia> natewiebe13: really ?
<natewiebe13> they just changed it
<natewiebe13> yup
<alex_mayorga> link?
<ikonia> until just now I've not seen anyone mention it
<natewiebe13> macslow.net
<natewiebe13> also the notify-osd wiki page
<natewiebe13> from what i know, they are not planning to change it back
<natewiebe13> we talked about the location yesterday for a long time
<alex_mayorga> I see, how about some config option
<mac_v> natewiebe13: ^ you are wrong
<natewiebe13> really?
<natewiebe13> mac_v: what am i wrong about?
<alex_mayorga> being that the case I'd like those to start at the bottom, "ala win32 toasters"
<mac_v> natewiebe13: https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg00557.html
<mac_v> alex_mayorga: ^
<natewiebe13> so they are changing it back?
<mac_v> they are just waiting for UI freeze
<natewiebe13> im relieved
<natewiebe13> i hate the position
<alex_mayorga> mac_v: thanks, so what would be the "final" position?
<alex_mayorga> making it user selectable would be a plus IMHO
<natewiebe13> alex_mayorga: but as of right now, its not a bug, it was made to be in the middle
<mac_v> alex_mayorga: "final"  , in the sense no user selection will be possible , not in the near future
<natewiebe13> mac_v: so are they changing it back to where it was?
<mac_v> natewiebe13: most probably , that was mark's response , you can follow the thread. everyone is against it
<natewiebe13> mac_v: awesome.. i really liked where it was and im glad they are changing it back.. thanks for the information [such a relief]
<alex_mayorga> are the hal changes related to me having to unplug, replug my HSDPA USB modem?
<natewiebe13> mac_v: i wasnt sure where it was going.. there isnt much response from the #ayatana channel
<mac_v> natewiebe13: yeah , this question was asked so many times there , now peopl have gotten tired ;p
<mac_v> i just responded here , since you were conveying wrong info :)
<alex_mayorga> so they're much probably going back to the top, right?
<mac_v> yup
<natewiebe13> i figured that.. and i was giving the info that i knew at the time.. on the bug report, mirco sounded like it wasnt going to change back to how it was
<mac_v> natewiebe13: mirco never said that ;p , you misunderstood
<natewiebe13> he didnt say that, but thats how it sounded
<natewiebe13> and i did say "as far as i know" before i said that, so i didnt say that it was set in stone
<natewiebe13> but it doesnt matter
<natewiebe13> :P
<mac_v> natewiebe13: people usually never remember "as far as i know" ;) BTW the bug report > Bug #419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419894
<natewiebe13> he did say "its a feature"
<natewiebe13> but i do like notify-osd, wayyy better than the notifications in intrepid, so im not going to complain
<MindVirus1> Hello. How do I get direct rendering on my Intel 945GME?
<alteregoa> i got a error in module bursaoo.ccc
<MindVirus1> direct rendering: Yes
<MindVirus1> Hmm.
<MindVirus1> That's not what it says, sorry. direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set) is what it says.
<dvz-> hey...i have terminator fullscreen on one workspace - when i change workspaces and progs - then come back to terminator workspace, i have to click it to bring it front...is there a way to disable this feature and keep it on top when i switch to the workspace?
<natewiebe13> mac_v: you said they are waiting until ui freeze? (sept 10)
<mac_v> natewiebe13: huh?
<MindVirus1> Anyone have any suggestions?
<natewiebe13> for changing the notification locations
<mac_v> natewiebe13: if you follow the thread it is mentioned in there
<natewiebe13> okay.. thanks
<MindVirus1> ...?
<mac_v> MindVirus1: you could also ask in #ubuntu-x
<alteregoa> meowagi from karate kid said: oni shiwa harairi masai
<alex_mayorga> why can't I enable my MSN account on empathy?
<MindVirus1> mac_v: I asked. Thanks.
<mac_v> MindVirus1: np :)
<MindVirus1> Anyways, if anyone around here has advice for me, I'm all ears.
<bjsnider> is direct rendering available on intel systems?
<MindVirus1> How do I disable UXA? It crashes my desktop every half an hour.
<MindVirus1> I get random jitters as well.
<genii> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<genii> It's in one of those links someplace about the UXA stuff
<MindVirus1> genii: thank you. Are you Russian?
<genii> MindVirus1: No, Canadian
<MindVirus1> Ahh. "genii" in Russian is "genius".
<genii> MindVirus1: When i chose this name years ago, it was for the obscure meaning of "the essence or spirit of a place", also it can also be made to mean the plural of genius in english also
<MindVirus1> I see.
<MindVirus1> genii: hmm, I don't know what to follow. I already have the ubuntu-x-swat repos.
<MindVirus1> Apparently my shit's DRI2 capable and UXA works fine.
<gbs-wes> does anyone else have the notifications displaying in the center of the screen vertically suddenly?
<jussi01> MindVirus1: watch the language please
<MindVirus1> Pardon.
<MindVirus1> So, DRI2 and UXA work, but UXA freezes my desktop every 30 minutes. Any suggestions?
<penguin42> MindVirus1: Report the bug, try turning UXA off and see if it fixes it - then you know it is the UXA?
<MindVirus1> penguin42: I can't turn UXA off -- AFAIK, EXA was disabled.
<penguin42> oh
<mac_v> gbs-wes:  > Bug #419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419894
<Michalxo> gbs-wes, haha
<Michalxo> another angry user :) welcome
<penguin42> hmm I've just noticed that's happening to me
<MindVirus1> Me too. But it doesn't bother me as much as my abysmal graphics performance.
<gbs-wes> Michal, whats funny?
<Michalxo> well.. I have my own deb package for amd64 which fixes that middle screen notifications...
<gbs-wes> and that's funny?
<mac_v> lol^
<Michalxo> gbs-wes, yes, I was angry whole yesterday on that :)
<gbs-wes> ah ok
<gbs-wes> i was wondering if it was a feature, myself
<gbs-wes> can't decide if i hate it or not
<Michalxo> aha :)
<Michalxo> if you want that deb, just ask, :) or make yourself one :) a friend of me helped me to do that (I am newbie :)) )
<gbs-wes> i don't run 64bit
<gbs-wes> ill just wait, must be an easy fix
<Michalxo> gbs-wes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/419894/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gbs-wes> ah, so it is a feature?
<Michalxo> yes :D
<Michalxo> read ayatana discussion.. even mark post there :)
 * penguin42 is getting a bit pissed off with GUI features that are really poor
<Michalxo> or rules there? :)
<arvind_khadri> whats the use of the indicator-applet?
<Michalxo> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg00525.html ?
 * penguin42 wonders why there is a little x next to my username on the panel
<Michalxo> arvind_khadri, I found it useless, so I always remove it.. all indicators...
<arvind_khadri> Michalxo, how do i remove it?
<Michalxo> right click on it ;)
<arvind_khadri> Michalxo, only gives me an About option :)
<penguin42> Michalxo: It also seems cofusing - I mean a closed envelope looks like a mail notification
<Michalxo> :-O
<penguin42> n
<arvind_khadri> Michalxo, got it
<Michalxo> penguin42, it has to be some kind of "shortcut" to things like IM afaik
<adelie42> anyone here that might be able to help me with an Ubuntu on coLinux issue?
<penguin42> Michalxo: I can't see how - IM already gives me notify messages (you just gave me one!) and the drop down on indicator-applet-sus (?) seems to do that
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, Michalxo i guess its supposed to be associated with IM... but its not completely operational yet
 * penguin42 wonders what the difference is between indicator-applet-sus and indicator-applet is
<Michalxo> no idea too
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: i have it in jaunty and i get notifications from pidgin that way
<Michalxo> maybe it cummulates all IMs to it :)
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, i too get it on jaunty, but i guess that notifier came with pidgin itself, and it works well... the one in karmic doesnt work
<natewiebe13> it doesn in jaunty
<Michalxo> pidgin/gajim/xchat(??)/kopete into 1 :D
<natewiebe13> i think you are correct Michalxo
<natewiebe13> penuguin: but the x beside your name is your status for whatever IM you are using
<arvind_khadri> in karmic its empathy, they removed pidgin :(
<Michalxo> but who uses more then 2 IM programs?
<natewiebe13> after an update i did today i can no longer change my status that way
<Michalxo> arvind_khadri, yeah, but nothing hard to install it back :)
<natewiebe13> i still use pidgin.. i dont like empathy
<cdE|Woozy> my window decorations (using compiz) seem to go away after I resume, does that happen to anybody else?
<arvind_khadri> Michalxo, yup, i use their PPA :)
<natewiebe13> same [thumbs up]
<DanaG> I don't like Empathy, either.
<Michalxo> like all say, emapthy is pre-mature... too young to be mainstream :(
<natewiebe13> anyone know why they switched?
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, default gnome project?
<arvind_khadri> afaik , they brought in empathy as its supporting voice and video... but the new pidgin is also doing that...
<natewiebe13> imo, if they were to make any switch, it would be to replace rhythmbox with banshee
<Michalxo> yes, so it's still not 100% that empathy will go in final :)
<MindVirus1> Do they listen to us?
<natewiebe13> MindVirus1: not usually
<arvind_khadri> Michalxo, nope its final :), feature freeze over
<Michalxo> oh :(
<MindVirus1> That's silly.
<Michalxo> but still maybe..
<natewiebe13> i vote pidgin
<MindVirus1> I as well.
<mac_v> penguin42: the "x" you mean image missing?
<natewiebe13> mac_v: no, offline statue
<natewiebe13> *status
<penguin42> mac_v: Well I'm not sure - next to my 'dg' name is a little red 'x' button
<natewiebe13> i have a grey circle with an x in the middle
<mac_v> that is a know bug , its the icon of image missing , its fixed upstream
<mac_v> known*
<penguin42> ah right; what's it supposed to be?
<mac_v> penguin42: its supposed to have an icon , i'm just not sure which
<penguin42> is it what was the little green ball?
<natewiebe13> penguin42: i have a grey circle with an x in the middle, but its the offline status icon
<MindVirus1> Does anyone here have any experience with Intel graphics?
<penguin42> natewiebe13: But I'm on line!
<mac_v> penguin42: its not yet implemented , i think the coded the wrong icon label
<penguin42> mac_v: Ah OK
<mac_v> so it keeps showing image missing
<MindVirus1> Nobody, eh?
<penguin42> MindVirus1: Well I use them
<MindVirus1> penguin42: do you have UXA?
<penguin42> MindVirus1: Yes - (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
<MindVirus1> And your performance is normal?
<penguin42> MindVirus1: Somewhere between normal and better than Jaunty I'd say
<penguin42> MindVirus1: I'm on a 945GM
<MindVirus1> GM? Not GME?
<penguin42> hmm
<MindVirus1> My last question after I find out what card you have is the output of `glxinfo | grep render`. I don't mean to bother you.
<penguin42> MindVirus1: It seems to say 945GM - (--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GM"
<MindVirus1> Hmm.
<penguin42> (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM
<penguin42> I don't run compiz; what monitor arrangment do you have?
<MindVirus1> I have a different chipset than you -- I'm on GME.
<MindVirus1> I have a single monitor on my netbook.
<penguin42> nod; I have an internal LCD and a big external monitor on my laptop
<MindVirus1> Man, I wish I knew that GME could possibly work.
<penguin42> has it always been so grim or is this a karmicism?
<MindVirus1> Karmicism.
<MindVirus1> It worked great with EXA.
<penguin42> MindVirus1: It's worth seeing if you can find any comments on here - http://intellinuxgraphics.org/  - oh, :xf86-video-intel 2.8.0 released, with XAA and EXA removed, VLD/Mpeg2 support added, and various fixes for UXA/DRI2 and kernel modesetting, together with Intel 2009Q2 graphics package released.
<penguin42> that's why your EXA doesn't work
<MindVirus1> I know.
<MindVirus1> EXA was rermoved. ;(
<MindVirus1> *:(
<penguin42> MindVirus1: Certainly worth bug reporting I guess - I think for me UXA is better off
 * penguin42 was hoping dtchen might be around - I noticed a kernel fix to fix a kernel bug with intel video and wondered if it could be helping sound
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, i guess you can talk about it in #ubuntu-kernel
<penguin42> yeh, it's just a particular audio bug that's been plaguing me for a while
<genii> Is 2.6.31 using CFS scheduler by default?
<penguin42> back in a sec
<penguin42> right, that's better - you're in the right window now
 * penguin42 submits a pidgin enhancment, then finds out it can already do it - oops; closes it....
<slayton> what is the code name for 10.04?
<natewiebe13> i dont think its decided yet
<Michalxo> Lucky Llame? :)
<Michalxo> or llame llame :)
<natewiebe13> here are a list of ideas on the wiki
<natewiebe13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/261050/
<natewiebe13> source: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<natewiebe13> slayton: ^
<slayton> natewiebe13, thanks! I was actually just reading that
<natewiebe13> oaky
<natewiebe13> *okay
<Michalxo> Suggestion for Ubuntu 9.10: Kinetic Kiwi. :D
<ripps> I've been lucky, I've never had too many problems with pulseaudio since it became default in Hardy. It's always worked alright for me. But now, in Karmic, it's a peice of crap. Volume control makes no sense, and I can even change it manually in alsamixer because pulse defaults everything to mute if it's touched. Also, now programs that play audio will crash if I try to change volume. What the heck is up?
<Michalxo> i'd please guys in #pulseaudio with this :)
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: its kind of interesting how we always refer to a version by the adjective not the noun.. (gutsy, hardy, intrepid, jaunty, karmic)
<natewiebe13> its almost as if its not important what animal it is, but what the animal is like
<Michalxo> yeah :) but it;s probably in human nature to call things by it's first names :)
<natewiebe13> (doesnt matter what version it is, but whats its like)
<natewiebe13> true
<Michalxo> yeah
<Michalxo> I'll start to call it koala :)
<natewiebe13> start a trend.. i like it
<penguin42> loyal lion?
<DanaG> Leaping.  I like that adjective.
<Michalxo> very royal penguin42 :)
<natewiebe13> too bad leopard was taken by apple :( ive always liked the word leopard
<Michalxo> yeah jaguar was taken too :(
<natewiebe13> promiscuous penguin
<natewiebe13> :P
<ripps> I say leave the cats to apple
<DanaG> Eh, we want positive connotations, not negative ones.
<ripps> I personally like leaping lemur
 * penguin42 looks at natewiebe13
<natewiebe13> DanaG: just joking
<natewiebe13> penguin42: didnt even think about that..
<phoenixz> Just a small hint for ubuntu developers: Please automatically disable any auto suspend or auto hibernate options while upgrading..  I was doing the upgrade, went downstairs to eat and when I got back, it was hung up trying to hibernate RIGHT in the middle of package install...
<ripps> phoenixz: file a bug report
<phoenixz> ripps: where?
<natewiebe13> lp?
<natewiebe13> phoenixz: i would put it in launchpad
<Michalxo> phoenixz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ripps> I wouldn't come here with hopes of a developer reading a word you say. Only come here if you need help from the community (or just vent angrily about how a broken app sucks)
<Michalxo> like PA? :)
<natewiebe13> or notify osd >:(
<natewiebe13> [mad face]
<MindVirus1> ripps: sounds like a plan.
<Michalxo> well.. I have it repaired natewiebe13 :)
<MindVirus1> Does anyone have any experience troubleshooting Intel GFX?
<natewiebe13> really?
<Michalxo> I compilled my own deb file, and everytime an upgrade comes I upgrade everything and install my own deb using all placement :)
<natewiebe13> hmm
<Michalxo> got 64bit deb :)
<natewiebe13> nope.. 32bit
<Michalxo> btw I posted manual to it to that bug page... so you can make your own too :)
<Michalxo> a friend of mine showed me how to make it, so I am pretty happy now...
<natewiebe13> from what i know they are changing it on sept 10th
<Michalxo> changing to what?
<natewiebe13> (dont shoot me mac_v)
<natewiebe13> back to how it was
<Michalxo> btw... they don't want to make UI to it :(
<natewiebe13> yup.. i heard
<natewiebe13> but from what i know, they are putting it back in the top right on the UI freeze
<Michalxo> yeah, I think that mark wrote it on ayatana :)
<natewiebe13> mark didnt seem to like the notifications in the middle
<Michalxo> pretty nice thing :)
<natewiebe13> yeah
<DanaG> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg00572.html
<natewiebe13> read it
<DanaG> oh yeah, my gripe with notify-osd is the horrible lag.
<DanaG> I can skip like 20 tracks in my media player, in the time it takes to display ONE track-change notification.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: i dont like how the volume control flashes when its maxed out
<Michalxo> I even emailed mark cause I was unable to post to ayatana :D
<DanaG> And hammers the cpu!
<DanaG> And llaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaags.
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, I have ntohing like that here
<DanaG> oh, and having volume change WAIT on the notification..... horrible.
<natewiebe13> DanaG: i dont have the lag or cpu problems..
<DanaG> Try holding volume-up for a while
<natewiebe13> Michalxo, i havent tried it on karmic, but i know on jaunty, if the volume was maxed and you use the volume control to go louder, it glows white (flashes almost) and lags really really bad
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, KOALA
<Michalxo> JACKALOPE
<natewiebe13> sorry.. [forgot]
<Michalxo> did not happened to me :)
<DanaG> I should make a video of it on my system.
<natewiebe13> maybe its fixed in Koala
<DanaG> The volume change itself is not smooth... it jumps and skips.
<ali1234> if i press "next track" banshee pegs the CPU for about 3 seconds - if i lean on it for 5 seconds it can freeze the machine for half an hour
<natewiebe13> DanaG: what graphics card are you using?
<arand> ANyone fancy some confirmation/refution: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/418135 (It's a quickie)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418135 in nautilus "Permissions of symlinked source file/folder set to 777 if symlink is copied via nautilus" [Medium,Triaged]
<Michalxo> I think I remember.. but for me it was always fixed natewiebe13
<Michalxo> basnhee is bigger crap then rhytmbox :)
<Michalxo> that's why I use rhbox :D
<natewiebe13> *cough* banshee is better *cough*
<ali1234> you don't need to tell me that. i only use banshee to demonstrate how bad it is
<natewiebe13> i use nvidia 8800gt, and 285 glx and i have no issues with changing tracks and volume control (except the maxing out issue)
<DanaG> Still lags horribly for me.
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, really I used banshee too.. but I sticked to rhytmbox.. although I hated it frist.. :)
<Michalxo> I have about 7500 songs in it and RHBox works great, while banshee lags as ....
<arand> gmusicbrowser ftw.
<arand> :D
<Michalxo> :-O
<natewiebe13> i switched to banshee because no spaces between tracks and better device support.. and i have 60ish GB of music
<ali1234> my main problem at the moment is ath5k is still silently corrupting packets - and has been for six months now
<natewiebe13> and no lagging for me. Q9550 and 285 GTX
<MindVirus1> natewiebe13: I'd be surprised if anything lagged for you.
<natewiebe13> volume control glitch when maxed
<DanaG> My CPU is a Core 2 Duo P8600.
<DanaG> 2.4GHz.
<DanaG> oh yeah, handy thing: I have my hdd-protection LED set to be a heartbeat timer.
<DanaG> So, I can see that resuming from suspend takes like 15 seconds of high load.
<DanaG> It "beats" faster when load is higher.
<shadeslayer> does usb-creator-kde work?
<DanaG> argh, exaile doesn't seem to have a command-line way to "toggle" the main window.
<DanaG> oh, that's the default.
<DanaG> =þ
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> so kernel 28 is good to boot?
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: works here
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> upgradind
<Michalxo> 31-8 here :D
<shadeslayer> Michalxo: i think he meant 2.6.31-8-generic #28-Ubuntu  << see #28 ?
<arand> BUGabundo: Hia, all good?
<Michalxo> ah
<BUGabundo> not really
<BUGabundo> bad ROM on my android after upgrade arand :(
<Michalxo> what does that #28 stands for anyway?
<arand> BUGabundo: ack :(
<BUGabundo> arand: does anyone else have OSD 3/5 of the screen??
<BUGabundo> its not on TOP any more
<BUGabundo> *really* annoying
<dotblank> my osd is completly broken
<arand> BUGabundo: yep, just noticed that...
<mac_v> BUGabundo:   > Bug #419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419894
<mac_v> ara^
<mac_v> arand: ^
<BUGabundo> is it just me or we are getting LOTS of big updates after FeatFreze?
<BUGabundo> invalid??
<BUGabundo> WTH
<natewiebe13> its a "feature"
<natewiebe13> to be distracting in the middle of the screen
<BUGabundo> ohhh I'm killing someone
<natewiebe13> :P
<mac_v> BUGabundo:  https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg00557.html
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: well put it UNDER the mouse cursor then
<arand> oh...
<BUGabundo> you are jokeing righ?
<BUGabundo> is this true???
<natewiebe13> nope
<natewiebe13> dead serious
<Michalxo> haha
<mac_v> BUGabundo: read the mail
<Michalxo> I am starting to laugh at it :)
<mac_v> BUGabundo: its actually just an "experiment" , will be reverted before the 2nd UI drop
<natewiebe13> i do like how notify-osd blurs now
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: NOT in the middle of the screen
<natewiebe13> that part makes me mad
<SKB> blur doesn't work without compiz :\
<Michalxo> there is some blur? :D
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> its really nice
<Michalxo> hm
<Michalxo> so I should start compiz then :)
<natewiebe13> started that 1 month ago i think
<DanaG> I think the #28 means it's the 28th time that source tree has been compiled?
<mac_v> BUGabundo: this was actually proposed 4 months ago ;) and hadent been implemented because mirco got tied up
<Michalxo> btw fedora 12 has som great artwork ;
<SKB> i prefer giving 70MB or RAM to apache or something else
<BUGabundo> mac_v: I hope you slapped marc in our name ?!?
<natewiebe13> compiz: 35.5 MB of ram
<mac_v> BUGabundo: yeah sure back then i was the only one how opposed it , now that its in everyones face all are up inarms
<Michalxo> ah thaat blurry effect.. I don't need it
<natewiebe13> i use compiz for the cube..
<natewiebe13> its nice to drag windows to other workspaces
<mac_v> BUGabundo: 4months back > https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg00106.html
<SKB> my transparent panels had a shadow last time i used compiz
<arand> I remeber reading about it actually, I'm really not sure what to think...
<alteregoa> ubuntu gets a new splash screen
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: $ sudo atop 2 , then type 'm'
<arvind_khadri> compiz is really useless, its obsolete, other than attracting migrating users...it causes more trouble than good
<BUGabundo> mac_v: the only question is WHEN WILL THIS BE REVERTED?
<alteregoa> gnome is obsolete, i hope someone port nautilus with kde
 * BUGabundo take the piece of chocolate cookie from caps
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: sept 10th?
<DanaG> I happen to use many features of Compiz.
<arvind_khadri> alteregoa, :P KDE sucks!!!
<DanaG> Lamp on minimize, sidekick on close, "dream" on open, and menus do the "vacuum" thing.
<mac_v> BUGabundo: most probably before 2nd UI drop > https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg00559.html
<alteregoa> kde is very user friendly
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: xorg, then compiz
<natewiebe13> alteregoa: too plasticy and synthetic
<arvind_khadri> kde is highly bloated....
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: I'll get an air plane ticket and drive it into canonical before that :)
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: :P Michalxo has a fix
<DanaG> I have my effects set at "snazzy but not too over-the-top".
<mac_v> yeah , who's up for sponsoring BUGabundo 's trip
 * genii hands over his pocket lint
 * mac_v too ;p
<ali1234> did somebody mention kde? http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/random/kdefail.png
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: if you can get to london, ontario.. i'll donate a car
<alteregoa> a mapple gagintosh
<mphill> alteregoa: did you use gnome before kde?
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: I don't care who has it, I just want it on my system NOW
<DanaG> ugh, exaile sucks at keyboard control.
<mac_v> BUGabundo: do you know that canonical has the craziest security , similar to stuff you see in sci-fi movies o.0
<BUGabundo> next one saying bad things about KDE, gets kicked .... in the ass
<BUGabundo> I know all core devs, so bare with them, ok ?
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, if you're still speaking about notifications... just cahnge in src/bubble.c PLACEMENT_NEW to PLACEMENT_OLD and compile ;)
<BUGabundo> natewiebe13: is it so dirty it needs to drive the Atlantic to get clean???
 * arvind_khadri zips his mouth and sulks in the corner
<mac_v> they have hand scanners that only allow certain people to enter
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: I don't do code!!! not even to save me
<BUGabundo> I'll just kill OSD for now
<mac_v> BUGabundo: use mumbles
<BUGabundo> $ watch -n 1 pkill notify-osd
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: i have a used car lot.. id give you a car :P
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, are you on amd64? :)
<BUGabundo> mac_v: I'll get A- Flu
<BUGabundo> and stuck my hand on the scanner
<BUGabundo> :))
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: yep
<Michalxo> so I can send you a cure :)
<RagnarokAngel> BUGabundo: yeah, my OSD notifications are coming up part way down the screen
<mac_v> hehe , seriously they have MI6 security stuff
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: put a PPA up and you get a download record :)
<RagnarokAngel> Michalxo: so, if I'm on 32bit I'm screwed w/ OSDs?
<Michalxo> BUGabundo, I have no idea how  :)
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> ask on #ubuntu-motu
<Michalxo> nah no need to :)
<natewiebe13> Michalxo: if you can send it to me, i'll host it
<DanaG> I tried mumbles... it doesn't do anything.
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, uploading...
<DanaG> At least, mumbles-send blah foo bar   ..... nothing at all happens.
<Michalxo> but i need better host server :-/
<Michalxo> mediafire sux
<natewiebe13> i have a server i can host
<mac_v> Michalxo: use filebin
<natewiebe13> not a website hosting service
<RagnarokAngel> drop.io was pretty nice if your files weren't too big....
<RagnarokAngel> or Michalxo you could use filedropper.com if you only need them for about 24hrs....
<SKB> umm i somehow deleted the package with desktop pixmaps, anyone know how that package is called?
<natewiebe13> I'll host the files until they are up in repos if you want..
<BUGabundo> dude use U1 or dropbox
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, fine
<BUGabundo> need an invite?
<Michalxo> I don;t use any :D
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, BUGabundo http://www.edisk.cz/stahni/75875/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb_168.54KB.html
<mac_v> BUGabundo: can we share files using U1? if so how? i couldnt figure it out
<Michalxo> it's czech.. but it's good
<Michalxo> write numbers and "stahnout soubor" = download
<alteregoa> i do the electric boogaloo
<bucky> SKB, apt-cache search pixmaps |grep data  could be any of the first four or so
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, but it's only 64bit...
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: I'm sorry but I won't install anything not compiled on LP
<BUGabundo> mac_v: sure. PM your email
<bucky> SKB, sudo apt-get install --reinstall   those
<Michalxo> LP?
<SKB>  ty
<BUGabundo> Michalxo: Launchpad
<natewiebe13> http://www.wiebeswheels.com/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Michalxo> ah
<Michalxo> it works fine so I see no probelm why you should not give it a try :-/
<natewiebe13> it will be up until fixed in repos
<BUGabundo> we got UM back???
<BUGabundo> are this guys crazy??
<aboSamoor> does anyone have a problem with notify-osd ? The bubbles appear in the mid of the screen !
<BUGabundo> I mean, update-notifier, of course
<BUGabundo> aboSamoor: yep
<mac_v> BUGabundo: no , no UN
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Michalxo> aboSamoor, cure on http://www.wiebeswheels.com/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb for 64bit systems :)
<DanaG> nice... the server is serving it up as a text file.
<natewiebe13> just do a saveas
<aboSamoor> Michalxo, did not get it, I am using 32bit packages :)
<alteregoa> i am using the new kernel
<natewiebe13> DanaG: save the webpage, and it saves the .deb
<DanaG> yeah, I did that.
<alteregoa> fascinating
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, compile 32bit too :)
<Michalxo> instructions are in bug, comment #12 I think
<natewiebe13> i dont compile things :P
<Michalxo> ah, me neither.. bu it works :)
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, do you know if is it reported ?
<natewiebe13> if someone compiles.. i'll host it
<aboSamoor> BUGabundo, sorry I did not notice the Bug reported :)
<shadeslayer> anyone using usb-creator-kde ?
<bucky> you don't have to apologize aboSamoor... BUGabundo has been in here complaining about it for the last hour
<Michalxo> shadeslayer, usb-creator-gtk worked nice.. dunno what about kde
<shadeslayer> Michalxo: apparently it does everything except create a startup disk
<Michalxo> heh I am using gnome, so sorry :(
<aboSamoor> bucky, I see :)
<natewiebe13> is there a #kubuntu+1 channel?
<bucky> lol
<Michalxo> * #kubuntu+1 #ubuntu+1 :Forwarding to another channel
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, lol... use /list :P
<aboSamoor> is there any room for boot performance improvements ? The last 2 updates of the kernel made the booting slower than in -6 kernel
<Michalxo> natewiebe13, why don't you want to compile it? if a noob like me managed it, then it should be no problem for everyone :)
<natewiebe13> meh.. i dont like code
<arvind_khadri> aboSamoor, #ubuntu-kernel maybe
<arvind_khadri> Michalxo, compile what :)
<BUGabundo> dinner. bbl
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: this is it
<BluesKaj> natewiebe13, it's not code, it's just decompressing , do a ./configure in the path and make & make install
<natewiebe13> shadeslayer: i was just wondering.. no offense
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: you can compile, and i'll host it..
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<Michalxo> arvind_khadri, 32bit version of "fixed" notify-osd
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/419894/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Michalxo> instructions there
<shadeslayer> natewiebe13: i use KDE myself.... :P
<SKB> am i the one who has nautilus bug which rearranges icons every start/refresh?
 * shadeslayer watches his bkodama vanish into plasma
<Michalxo> SKB, mybe ? :(
<bucky> SKB, is there an arrange icons menu item when you right click on the background of nautilus?
<SKB> yes
<bucky> it doesn't save your config?
<SKB> called clean up by name
<SKB> hm
<shadeslayer> where are the usb-creator-kde logs saved?
<SKB> cfg should be in home :\
<bucky> it doesn't save your changes when you use clean up?
<SKB> no idea actually whether it does save or not
<bucky> prolly does
<Michalxo> shadeslayer, /join #kde ? :=/
<natewiebe13> or #kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> Michalxo: its a kubuntu KK package....why would i ask in either of those 2 channels
<SKB> hm
<Michalxo> well... i dont know how kde stores.. but maybe in ~/.config? .local?
<Michalxo> if it has such a folder
<natewiebe13> how about /var/log/ ??
<DanaG> "pidgin wants to install a font" -- whaaa?
<natewiebe13> DanaG: what font?
<DanaG> It says "N'Ko".
<natewiebe13> WHAT!?!?
<natewiebe13> never seen that one before
<SKB> umm where are nautilus settings?
<DanaG> It's a packagekit thing, it seems.
<DanaG> I think N'Ko is the locale it wants to find a font for... not the font name.
<Michalxo> SKB, gconf-editor I think apps -> nautilus :)
<Michalxo> maybe there are more on which I have no idea
<sdest> is there an issue with the keyboard shortcuts app?
<natewiebe13> has anyone got one of those lg dvd burners with "bluebirds" in the firmware?
<penguin42> sdest: Yep
<penguin42> sdest: There's already a bug on it
<sdest> okies just making sure
<DanaG> Bluebird?
<natewiebe13> well it has dvd burning software embedded in the firmware.. it shows that a disc labelled "bluebirds" is in the drive when it is empty.. lg has a fix for it, but it requires flashing the firmware.. i dont know if i trust wine to flash the firmware on the drive..
<natewiebe13> my guess is wine would brick it?
<DanaG> Wow, that is a really, really stupid design.
<penguin42> natewiebe13: Yeuch that's awful
<natewiebe13> horrible
<natewiebe13> so there is an icon on the desktop showing a disc.. i had to disable nautilus putting media icons on the desktop :(
<ali1234> that sounds interesting, i wonder if you could hack the software to flash whatever you wanted in the memory
<DanaG> http://www.msfn.org/board/lg-gh22ns50-bluebirds-removal-tool-t135300.html
<ali1234> like for example a cd that autoruns and installs CIH :)
<penguin42> ali1234: Of course
<penguin42> natewiebe13: So I think there is a standard IDE command for uploading firmware - I don't know if it uses it or there is any tools etc that use it
<penguin42> ooh -hdparm --fwdownload
<penguin42> natewiebe13: are you brave?
<natewiebe13> i thought it was an exe flashing utility?
<natewiebe13>  penguin42: i dont know if i want to risk bricking a new drive
<ali1234> natewiebe13: return it, it's the only way they'll learn
<penguin42> natewiebe13: If you aren't up for doing that then probably the best thing is to take it to a windows box and do it there
<dan457> hmm, give a vm with windows direct access to the drive maybe?
 * penguin42 guesses wine might work; in principal there are probably only one or two calls it has to do to let that magic happen
<ali1234> wine probably has more chance of working than a VM which abstracts the hardware
<penguin42> ali1234: Yeh that's my guess
<dan457> some vm's allow direct access though
<natewiebe13> im going to stick it on a windows box then...
<natewiebe13> :P
<ali1234> i still recommend to take it back :)
<penguin42> it seems reasonable given that it always claims to have a disc in the drive
<penguin42> such a dumb, dumb, dumb design
<shadeslayer> hmm
<DanaG> yeah, vote with your wallet.
<shadeslayer> powerdevil is not working....
<natewiebe13> its not mine.. i built a computer for a friend.. its really nice (coolermaster case, q9550, 260 gtx w/ 216 cores, and an lg drive with adware)
<natewiebe13> thats why you dont outsource
<DanaG> powerdevil?  makes me think of a vacuum cleaner.
<shadeslayer> heh
<natewiebe13> so i guess thats the first adware for linux :P
<Michalxo> gn
<SKB> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<SKB> Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<SKB> :|
<alteregoa> i apologize
<alteregoa> by the name of dog
<natewiebe13> SKB: is nautilus running with sudo?
<SKB> both say the same
<SKB> sudo and regular
<natewiebe13> strange.. sudo gives me that, but standard works fine
<SKB> can i compile the nautilus on top of the existing .deb?
<alteregoa> i run gnome commander with sudo
<natewiebe13> BluesKaj: just finished build-dep for notify-osd
<natewiebe13> whats with : fakeroot debian/rules binary
<natewiebe13> ??
<BluesKaj> hmm, notify-osd is in the repos
<natewiebe13> making a .deb
<SKB> 0.9.18 is buggy, right?
<natewiebe13> i changed the bubbles.c file and have done build-dep..
<SKB> notif-osd
<natewiebe13> wrong placement
<natewiebe13> so how do i make a .deb from here?
<BluesKaj> why
<natewiebe13> fixing the placement of notify-osd
<natewiebe13> michalxo already fixed it for 64bit.. i would have asked him, but hes not on
<BluesKaj> seems ok to me
<natewiebe13> okay..
<BluesKaj> it's listed in the package manager so ..
<natewiebe13> can anyone help with making a deb file?
<BluesKaj> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<penguin42> natewiebe13: debian/rules binary from the top level is normally the way I do it
<natewiebe13> penguin42: never made a deb before..
<natewiebe13> is what he wrote: fakeroot debian/rules binary
<natewiebe13> what do i do with that?
<mphill> debian packaging is not fun imho
<mphill> you can use checkinstall if you don't want to spend 20 hours reading documenation, but people will lol at you
<penguin42> natewiebe13: cd into the top level of your package and type it
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, use checkinstall
<natewiebe13> penguin42: got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/261120/
<natewiebe13> wait
<penguin42> natewiebe13: Looks like you edited something as root?
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> penguin42: how would i have edited it?
<penguin42> in your favorite text editor?
<natewiebe13> penguin42: i now get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/261125/
<arvind_khadri> fakeroot must be run with sudo i guess
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: I thought the whole point of fakeroot was that you didn't run it as root
<mnemo> since last kernel update I got this horrible bug which means I get data loss on every reboot :( what happens is that when I shutdown the machine almost shutsdown completely but just before its about to power of it just stays there doing nothing (doesnt respond to ping, I can vt switch but I cant login to the text based terminals).. if I power off at that point I get a nasty fsck when I boot back up.. ?
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, am not sure... ask in #ubuntu-motu , and if the person doesnt know packaging, its better to use checkinstall
<arvind_khadri> mnemo, fixed in 2.6.31.8
<mnemo> arvind_khadri: bug number?
<arvind_khadri> mnemo, dont remember :(
<arvind_khadri> mnemo, search it in LP
<mnemo> hmm I just installed -8
<mnemo> trying to power down again now
<mnemo> aah you're right
<mnemo> its fixed
<mnemo> pew =)
<mnemo> I was afraid I was going to get stuck with that bug in stable version
<mnemo> that would have sucked :o
<arvind_khadri> mnemo, that wouldnt have happened :)
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, fakeroot doesnt need sudo..the cause of the error is something else
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, see if debian/notify-osd exists
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: Right, that's what I thought
<Twigaathy> goddamn pile of arse pulse >_<
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, i am learning packaging btw :) , do we need to run a make before doing fakeroot? if yes then did make run fine?
<Twigaathy> If I hit pause in mplayer the video "sticks" and then goes really quickly again on unpause
<Twigaathy> anyone else seeing this?
<mnemo> natewiebe13: i think you accidently created some files as root instead of regular user.... for example, did you do "sudo apt-get source blah" ??
<natewiebe13> yeah
<penguin42> arvind_khadri: I've not needed to - personally I don't actually normally use fakeroot
<mnemo> natewiebe13: no "sudo" for apt-get source, only for apt-get install
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> how about dpkg-source?
<maxb> Is notify-osd *supposed* to be putting notifications in the middle of the right-hand side of the screen these days?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, yes for which one?
<natewiebe13> sudo dpkg-source -x notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1.dsc
<natewiebe13> sudo or no?
<penguin42> what I normally do is apt-get source package   then debian/rules binary   to get the package then the packages arrive in the directory above; then install with dpkg -i
<penguin42> sudo only on the dpkg, and I think in principal you're supposed to do fakeroot on the debian/rules binary
<mnemo> yeah I dont think sudo is needed for dpkg-source
<mnemo> i've found that "debuild -uc -us -b" is more reliable than "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<natewiebe13> wwonderful
<natewiebe13> its going
<natewiebe13> getting rid of sudo was the trick
<penguin42> mnemo: Ah that's probably better - not that I'll remember those options
<BluesKaj> penguin42, what are the advantages of using dpkg only ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: for what? The installation? How else would you do it?
<maxb> Avoid using "debian/rules binary" directly, at least use "dpkg-buildpackage", if not "debuild" (each command being a higher level of abstraction than the previous)
<natewiebe13> can someone send a message with my name in it?
<drs305> natewiebe13: Sent
<natewiebe13> drs305: thanks
<natewiebe13> notifications in the top right
<natewiebe13> yeah!!
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, you are talking about that indicator-applet?
<natewiebe13> alright.. so for everyone who wants notifications in the top right and not in the middle, here they are:
<natewiebe13> http://www.wiebeswheels.com/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb for 32bit
<natewiebe13> http://www.wiebeswheels.com/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb for 64bit
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: notify-osd
<bucky> yay natewiebe13
<bucky> that should be a factoid
<natewiebe13> i'll host them until they fix it in the repos
<arvind_khadri> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.19-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 166 kB, installed size 852 kB
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: look at http://www.macslow.net/ he has screenshots and video
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, ok got it
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, so from where did you get the source?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, from the repo?
<natewiebe13> from apt-source
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> Michalxo compiled the 64bit version
<natewiebe13> and I stuck up the links for those on the bug report.. [#419894)
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: have you fixed notify-osd yet?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, where did you compile it ? /usr/src ??
<natewiebe13> no idea
<natewiebe13> lol..
<natewiebe13> its the exact same as notify-osd from the repos, except in bubble.c i replaced POSITION_NEW with POSITION_OLD
<natewiebe13> so they are back in the top right
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, where can i find that file?
<natewiebe13> bubble.c?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, yes
<natewiebe13> in the source code
<natewiebe13> under the src folder
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, i cant find any such pattern
<penguin42> just had something weird happen - the battery charge LED on my laptop came on - but it's plugged in
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, ??
<Technoviking> is there a quick fix for Karmic not detecting USB drives?
<natewiebe13> 1 sec
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: im gonna find out which line
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: line 2254
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, thats PLACEMENT :D thats why i couldnt find the pattern, thanks
<natewiebe13> yup
<natewiebe13> sorry.. i said position
<natewiebe13> :P
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, now what should i do ?
<natewiebe13> compile it
<DKcross> hello people
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, as in run ./configure?
<natewiebe13> ?
<natewiebe13> no idea
<natewiebe13> i would guess so
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, how did you do it?
<DKcross> i have question... how i can configure my touchpad in karmic koala
<natewiebe13> its probably easier just to take my deb file
<natewiebe13> i did fakeroot debian/rules
<natewiebe13> * binary
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, didnt run configure?
<natewiebe13> nope
<DKcross> karmic koala dont have xorg.conf
<DKcross> :(
<natewiebe13> i'll give you the page with instructions
<penguin42> DKcross: you can put one in
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, thanls
<penguin42> DKcross: If you just put it there it'll get used
<DKcross> penguin42, sorry i dont undestand
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/419894 comment 12
<simba_> DKcross, i configured my tuchpad in mouse setup
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<natewiebe13> no sudo in the first 2 commands
<arvind_khadri> DKcross, since 8.10 xorg.conf has nothing in it, you will need to write whatever you want into it
<penguin42> but for most configs in principal you shouldn't need it
<DKcross> arvind_khadri,  then i need create my xorg.conf?
<arvind_khadri> DKcross, yes, if you want to, or say if you use nvidia cards...nvidia-xconfig does that for you
<DKcross> simba_, how i can configure my touchpad ?andy idea?
<DKcross> intel arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> DKcross, you can configure it under System->preferences...
<arvind_khadri> DKcross, no idea about intel, google it up
<DKcross> i have a netbook, acer aspire one
<bjsnider> do not use nvidia-xconfig
<simba_> DKcross, start -> system -> mouse -> touchpad
<bjsnider> use jockey
<DKcross> simba_, oh thanks
<DKcross> simba_,  mouse preferences its the front end, you know the file configuration?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, do you know if is it compulsory to use dpkg-source?
<simba_> DKcross, there is info on how to edit the files for synaptic touchpad at gentoo wiki
<DKcross> thanks
<DKcross> i will search at google
<DKcross> arvind_khadri,  how i can reconfigure xorg, i'm trying with  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arvind_khadri> DKcross, thats right... you can use it...with sudo though
<DKcross> but i like root
<DKcross> sudo su
<DKcross>  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arvind_khadri> DKcross, never do that
<DKcross> :o
<arvind_khadri> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<arvind_khadri> !sudo | DKcross
<ubottu> DKcross: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: no idea
<natewiebe13> i did
 * penguin42 tends to use sudo -s   but to be honest I think sudo su   is probaly more portable
<simba_> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<DKcross> mm yes i know..
<DKcross> but i am configure some files like root
<arvind_khadri> penguin42, its not a good practice to use it that way...
<Technoviking> Is there a quick fix for Karmic not mounting USB drives?
<penguin42> Technoviking: Seems to mount it for me
<arvind_khadri> DKcross, you can use sudo vim <file name>
<penguin42> hmm, although maybe not automatically? I was doing it from the drivemount applet
<simba_> DKcross, rather use sudo -i than sudo su if you absoltely want to rome arround as root
<Technoviking> pegntfs drivw
<Technoviking> penguin42: ntfs drive
<DKcross> yes i know arvind_khadri  in this case i prefer  dont repite more sudo , sudo and sudo..
<BUGabundo> ppl still use SU on ubuntu??
 * BUGabundo picks up hammer and a few nails!
<BUGabundo> where is that BIG board?
<ripps> why use su when sudo -i works just fine
<DKcross> its similar or not?
<penguin42> I think the -i is a bit none portable, where I think sudo su works on pretty much everything with sudo
<bucky> sudo -s  leaves you in your home dir
<bucky> sudo -i   cd's to /root
<bucky> i get so confused
<bucky> type pwd
<DKcross> with sudo su
<DKcross> not move
<DKcross> but with sudo -i move to root
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, i am getting struck, free to help me?
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: ummm.. http://www.wiebeswheels.com/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb or http://www.wiebeswheels.com/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb ??
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, i want to build it on my own :)
<BUGabundo> ok this has gonne OT
<natewiebe13> BUGabundo: overtime? kinda like the tf2 glitch?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/261151/
<BUGabundo> anyone wants to file a bug on gwibber?
<BUGabundo> I'm too lazy to do it now
<DKcross> sorry dear friends
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, what to do
<DKcross> where i can configure the notify osd
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: did you do "sudo dpkg-source" or "sudo apt-get source"
<natewiebe13> DKcross: just want the .deb packages?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, no sudo...
<natewiebe13> its easier
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: then i have no idea
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, what if i did sudo?
<DKcross> natewiebe13,  deb package?
<natewiebe13> i had a similar problem, but it was because i was using sudo
<DKcross> but i have notify installe
<natewiebe13> DKcross: you want notify-osd in the top right and not the middle?
<DKcross> yes
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, what if i did sudo??? what do i need to do then?
<natewiebe13> 64bit or 32bit?
<DKcross> 32
<natewiebe13> then delete the folder and start again, but dont put sudo in the first 2
<natewiebe13> http://www.wiebeswheels.com/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<natewiebe13> save that, then install
<DKcross> is normal that start at the  middle?
<natewiebe13> DKcross: they changed it to the middle yes
<natewiebe13> from what i know they are changing it back on the second UI Freeze
<natewiebe13> which isnt until sept 10, so this is a temporary fix
<DKcross> :o
<natewiebe13> but if they update the package, i'll change the code again and post it on the bug page #419894
<DKcross> thanks natewiebe13
<natewiebe13> yup
<DKcross> have any file to configure the position?
<natewiebe13> its in the source
<natewiebe13> you'd have to change the file and then recompile yourself.. i compiled it for you in the .deb
<DKcross> yes i understand
<DKcross> thanks!
<natewiebe13> no probs
<DKcross> natewiebe13,  you know how i can configure the xorg?
<DKcross> because in /etc/X11 dont have file xorg.conf
<natewiebe13> nope..
<natewiebe13> never touched it after intrepid
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: let me know how you turn out
<DKcross> natewiebe13,  ok, but in jaunty i remember that i have xorg.conf
<natewiebe13> DKcross: no idea
<DKcross> natewiebe13,  no problem thanks
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, got it :)
<natewiebe13> nice
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, pulseaudio crashed... did you revert back to alsa yet?
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: pa is working fine for me
<natewiebe13> DKcross: have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<DKcross> yes
<natewiebe13> okay.. thats all i can think
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, ping me
<natewiebe13> ??
<natewiebe13> ping
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, with my name :)
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: okay..
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, nope... nothing ...
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: nothing?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, do i have to remove the old version?
<natewiebe13> no
<natewiebe13> was the window in focus?
<arvind_khadri> yes
<natewiebe13> thats why
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: make sure you have something else in focus
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, ok do it now...
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: test
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, do i need to have that indicator-applet running?
<natewiebe13> i dont know... i installed the package and it worked right off the bad
<natewiebe13> *bat
<natewiebe13> i have indicator-applet-session running
<natewiebe13> try it on me
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, test
<natewiebe13> yeah worked here
<natewiebe13> DKcross: have you tried it yet?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, i will be back... i had quit that indicator...
<DKcross> nalioth,  yes
<DKcross> natewiebe13,  yes,, sorry
<DKcross> :D
<natewiebe13> works?
<natewiebe13> DKcross: it works for you?
<DKcross> nate what? dpkg ?
<DKcross> -reconfigure ....?
<natewiebe13> no.. notify-osd
<DKcross> oh yes
<natewiebe13> good
<DKcross> its working fine!
<natewiebe13> i was really happy when it fixed my problem
<DKcross> natewiebe13, thanks :D
<natewiebe13> its now in the top right
<DKcross> yes, i dont like.. in the middle
<natewiebe13> no probs.. full credit to Michalxo
<natewiebe13> (he gave me the instructions)
<DKcross> oh ok
<DKcross> thanks then! Michalxo
<natewiebe13> hes off right now, but you can thank him some tiem
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: status?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, indicator is crashing :D
<natewiebe13> wow
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: that sucks
<penguin42> wow - my indicator applet just lit up - I hate to think what determines if it does that
 * penguin42 suspect it's somehow related to notify
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, apport is sending a report
<natewiebe13> you should try it with my package
<DKcross> when i start the session ubuntu try mount partition and have problems
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: its working for both myself and DKcross
<DKcross> but its other partition..
<DKcross> arvind_khadri,  yes, its working fine
<arvind_khadri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/420795
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<arvind_khadri> wtf!!
<hashbrowncipher> does anyone know any issues in Karmic where bootup hangs for just about 3 minutes, and then continues correctly
<natewiebe13> plus you have a modified version of notify-osd
<natewiebe13> hashbrowncipher: i had that, i blacklisted floppy and it fixed for me
<natewiebe13> "blacklist floppy" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<stefg> hashbrowncipher: prolly looking for a non-existant floppy drive. check launchpad, iirc there'S a bug filed
<natewiebe13> i think there is a bug
<natewiebe13> i remember seeing one
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, test now?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, test now
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: test
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, am using xchat, does that change anything?
<natewiebe13> im using pidgin
<natewiebe13> did xchat use notify-osd?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, nope :D
<natewiebe13> so it wont now
<natewiebe13> umm.. do you have volume control on your keyboard?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, btw i dont get any notifications even when my friend is pinging me on pidgin
<natewiebe13>  do
<natewiebe13> *i do
<natewiebe13> there is a plugin "libnotify popups" version 0.14
<natewiebe13> make sure its on
<natewiebe13> back in 5 min
<acicula> does anyone know about a regression with GSM broadband and network manager, with karmic it wont setup the network connection anymore and i'm not really sure where to troubleshoot the problem
<BUGabundo> acicula: asac is on vacations
<BUGabundo> so you won't get much help
<BUGabundo> AFAIK trunk ppa has many fixes for it
<acicula> BUGabundo: asac?
<acicula> BUGabundo: and who's PPA?
<BUGabundo> daily ppa network manager
<acicula> ah i'll have a look
<acicula> thanx
<BUGabundo> np
<durt> hey folks, glxgears reports 5000 frames per 5 secs. unprivleged user, about 5300 frames per 5 secs. root. (DRI?), but googleearth is as slow as if it was using software openGL. Nvidia 6200. Any thoughts?
<ali1234> durt: using compiz? GE doesn't like it much
<durt> no
<natewiebe13> what version of nvidia drivers?
<durt> also nvidia-185
<natewiebe13> im using 190.18 they seemed to give me better performance
<natewiebe13> durt.. have you tried the 190 drivers?
<durt> no, in PPA?
<QPrime> anyone else experiencing hard lockups almost immediately after login with the latest updates (last 3 days)
<natewiebe13> yeah
<natewiebe13> yeah to durt.. not QPrime
<QPrime> ;)
<durt> I'll give it a try.
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, this weird... now indicator-applet is running... but no notifications.i even set the plugin in pidgin
<bcurtiswx> hey all, how do I change the default kernel loaded at startup with grub?
<QPrime> natewiebe13: yeah had to read the backlog but I figured that out
<natewiebe13> durt: https://launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/karmic-testing
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: make sure that the window does not have focus
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, it doesnt have focus
<natewiebe13> are you running your irc in pidgin?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, actually notifications also come when i connect to the internet
<natewiebe13> okay
<durt> even so, GE shouldn't be using software GL, it's at ~80% cpu. makes me wonder why.
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: do you get notifications then?
<natewiebe13> or still no?
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13, wait let me check that... be back in few mins
<bcurtiswx> hey all, how do I change the default kernel loaded at startup with grub?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> me too
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13: got it.... i actually hadnt changed buuble.c :S
<natewiebe13> okay..
<natewiebe13> so you recompiled? or ?
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: There's a defaults line in the /boot/grub/menu.lst   - for Grub 1 - hmm I don't know with Grub2
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13: am on pidgin now, just do a test. i just changed the value in bubble.c and recompiled
<bcurtiswx> because my Karmic install gets preference, but since I host a website on my jaunty install i want that to load by default
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri:  test
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13: nope... doesnt matter... anyways... it works for what it should
<natewiebe13> good..
<natewiebe13> all i know is im glad notifications are back at the top where they belong
<arvind_khadri> natewiebe13: did you revert back to alsa yet?
<natewiebe13> nope.. pa works
<bjsnider> durt, that old card is junk
<bjsnider> glxgears is not a reliable benchmark
<penguin42> well, it doesn't do much with the card
<durt> I just mentioned it to show that the hardware is working. GE is not using it for some reason.
<durt> ok, just ran GE with sudo and it's back to it's normal speed. reg users don't get video privileges? or what ever that group is.
<sparr> When looking at the Sound Preferences panel in Gnome, on the Applications tab, sometimes I see an app that is playing audio appear and disappear repeatedly, and the audio cuts in and out.  What might cause that?
<penguin42> now just a matter of figuring out which group
<Twigaathy> oo, I have a new update manager type dooberry in the system tray next to the clock ...
<BUGabundo> I do
<BUGabundo> what the heck is it doing thre?
<Twigaathy> Except I can't see any way to turn it off, and the 'show updates' thing is broken...
<BUGabundo> I don't have any updates pendign
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: so everything is working correctly?
<natewiebe13> arvind_khadri: and you asked if i switched to also, but pulse audio is still working fine for me
<Neonexus> anyone had problems with firestarter in karmic?
<connex> Hi, I have issues with pulse not starting without X.
 * penguin42 wonders if anyone else has tried running it without X
<Neonexus> I was very excited about the new artwork, such a let down !
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-29
<penguin42> connex: I wouldn't be surprised if you needed to bring up a bunch of other stuff first, dbus at a guess and maybe all the stuff that handles sessions
<natewiebe13> Neonexus: no kidding.. they only gave us a new splash that doesnt even work right
<Neonexus> some of the examples on utube was amazing
<natewiebe13> real or mockups?
<Neonexus> mockups
<Neonexus> nate u know anything about firestarter?
<natewiebe13> nope
<connex> dbus is running.
<natewiebe13> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jkocGPBqhc <--- how does his splash work properly?
<simba_> my splash do that to
<Neonexus> Its still pretty lame!
<natewiebe13> really? its supposed to be bugged
<simba_> lol....plenty of other buggs
<natewiebe13> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1mJlc6yxvQ
<natewiebe13> like that
<natewiebe13> thats how mine looks at least
<natewiebe13> simba_: thats what is is supposed to look like ^
<natewiebe13> am i the only one with the throbber moving vertically instead of horizontally?
<Neonexus> mine does that too
<natewiebe13> okay
<natewiebe13> good.. im not the only one
<penguin42> I get that as well - vertical
<natewiebe13> simba_: yours moves horizontally and not vertically?
<penguin42> it looks erm odd
<natewiebe13> yeah.. and in the first video.. that guy's works
<natewiebe13> anyone know how?
 * penguin42 guesses it's some combination of graphics driver and phase of the moon
<natewiebe13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsplash/+bug/420217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420217 in xsplash "There are 51 frames in xsplash-throbber.png" [Low,New]
<natewiebe13> looks like xsplash-throbber.png was made wrong
<natewiebe13> or you need to change the amount of frames and recompile.. that probably what the other guy did
<natewiebe13> i'll try it tomorrow and release a .deb for a temporary fix
 * penguin42 is left wondering why it need pre-rendering
<Neonexus> has anyone elses firestarter stopped logging firewall events?
<natewiebe13> penguin42: just got the source.. the throbber has 51 frames.. and the xsplash config calls for 50 frames.. thats why its glitching
<natewiebe13> im at home and have no karmic, otherwise id recompile it right now
<penguin42> ah, but still, I don't quite understand why it doesn't just draw the throbber there and then rather than pull it in from pics
<natewiebe13> my guess is its using transparency and a gaussian blur.. most video cards cant render it that fast
<genii> Is there any GRUB load option for vga=### which would do 1920x1080  ?
<ali1234> genii: possibly with KMS
<penguin42> natewiebe13: It's only tiny
<natewiebe13> thats the best way to have it look good and still be smooth on onboard video and old cards
<natewiebe13> still
<penguin42> genii: I think the vga= only does stuff your video bios knows
<natewiebe13> genii: there is an option for that
<natewiebe13> i'll find it
<Neonexus> anyone having issues with GRUB2?
<genii> Cool, thanks
<Neonexus> I keep getting a failed to boot because of device ID something or other
<Neonexus> have to delete the line search ......
<natewiebe13> genii: i cant remember, but there was a file and all it had in it was x=1440 y=900
<natewiebe13> and it was for grub
<natewiebe13> genii: if i was on my karmic computer at work i could find it
<natewiebe13> im not going to get on it until tomorrow
<genii> No worries
<maccam94> metacity keeps crashing on me
<maccam94> error in pulse/context.c
<natewiebe13> genii: i can let you know tomorrow
<maccam94> is that a known problem?
<genii> maccam94: Not sure. Couldn't find it on the Karmic known issues list. But for me, the splash screen is like a teensy thing in the middle
<genii> natewiebe13: I'd appreciate it and I'll be here
<maccam94> genii: i'm talking about the metacity crash
<genii> maccam94: Ah... no idea
<billybigrigger> has anyone here figured out how to change the torrent application in chromium?
 * billybigrigger hasn't
<billybigrigger> and it's bugging me
<krushia> is it possible to make the kde 4.3 "report bug" feature work as intended in karamic, instead of using the apport thingy?
<Pretto> why my rule that worked on jaunty does not work on karmic
<Pretto> what changed in udev?
<dtchen> without knowing what the rule is...
<Pretto> dtchen http://paste.ubuntu.com/261228/
<Pretto> dtchen it is md300 modem that works like a storage device too, so ubuntu only recognizes it like usb storage divice
<Pretto> dtchen i have used that rule since intrepid, but now it doesnt work on karmic
<dtchen> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="0fce", ATTRS{idProduct}=="d0cf", PROGRAM="/bin/sh -c 'echo 3 > /sys/%p/device/bConfigurationValue'"
<Pretto> dtchen i will try, thank you
<mpontillo> x1250: I filed bug 420578 regarding the pulseaudio problem we were talking about last night. you said this happened to you too - so please jump into the discussion if you have anything to add
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420578 in pulseaudio "Karmic: PCM volume (as seen in alsamixer) "stuck" at 100% with pulseaudio enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420578
<dtchen> mpontillo: it's probably a codec-specific bug, but you'll need to move PA out of the equation to test
<dtchen> i.e., verify that ALSA is fine without it and that you need to tweak the profiles for PA
<mpontillo> dtchen: I have - when I take pulseaudio out of the picture, I can adjust the volume. as soon as I turn it back on, it's locked in place at 100%
<dtchen> interesting, i don't have that symptom
<mpontillo> right, I saw your comments. I am using a system upgraded from Jaunty. maybe I should try a USB key at some point to see if it happens on a fresh install
<bjsnider> yes but you're using a different sound card i'd bet
<dtchen> mpontillo: can you try killall pulseaudio;mv ~/.pulse ~/.pulse.bak
<mpontillo> dtchen: oh, I already tried that. I was more worried about the files in /etc. though they should be fine since I never modified them under Jaunty(--)
<mpontillo> (in fact, I followed the directions in bug 410446 and removed ~/.pulse_cookie as well)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410446 in pulseaudio "[regression] karmic: pulseaudio doesn't remember last volume, sets to 0 every boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410446
<dtchen> mpontillo: ok, so you probably want to look at /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output*
<itswhatev> something weird is afoot.  my intel 965gm is freezing like a mf.  it was fine, and then i had to do a re-install with alpha3 cd (didn't format), now it's unstable.  seems odd.
<DanaG> oh yeah, this reminds me... I still need to report my issues with the USB sound card.
<DanaG> And I still have that udev "device does not exist" issue.
<dtchen> it's known
<DanaG> The udev one?  Cool.
<dtchen> if you can get pulseaudio -vvvv attached, that would help
<mpontillo> dtchen: thanks; I'm checking it out but I'm not really sure what I'm looking at. it looks like a default config. I don't see anything in there that should obviously cause my problem
<DanaG> Is there an existing report to attach it to?
<dtchen> mpontillo: IF it turns out not to be a codec (driver) issue, you may try changing the volume = merge
<mpontillo> dtchen: the pulseaudio -vvvv output is a bit interesting. has some clues on where to look in the code, potentially. I'll attach it.
<DanaG> ugh, have to reboot -- I got an oops.
<Pretto> dtchen no success?
<Pretto> :(
<Pretto> dtchen i got the same result
<dtchen> Pretto: is /sys/%p/device/bConfigurationValue valid?
<dtchen> (assuming %p is substituted appropriately)
<Pretto> dtchen it was since intrepid
<HazRPG1> hey guys
<dtchen> can you try with udevadm trigger, then?
<Pretto> dtchen to be honest i dont know the value of that, but worked on intrepid and jaunty
<dtchen> i'll be back later
<Pretto> anyone else would help?
<HazRPG1> has anyone else noticed that karmic (with all current updates) doesn't shutdown or restart properly anymore?
<HazRPG1> it just freezes with a    _    blinking
<HazRPG1> (and kinda like a 4-way split screen thing going on too, cos there's four of the same things, but as in their in their own windows)
<bjsnider> is there a ppa for this new skype release?
<bjsnider> if not maybe i'll throw it into mine
<mpontillo> HazRPG1: yeah I have the same issue. if I hit control-alt-F8 while it's happening, I can see that it's waiting for all processes to terminate...
<DanaG> okay, I got a vvvv log, but now it's taking ages to pastebin it.
<DanaG> 2243 lines.
<DanaG> =þ
<Lars_G> Hey all.
<Lars_G> Question, what kernel are you guys sending out now for karmic?
<DanaG> Linux EliteBook 2.6.31-8-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 27 14:42:57 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> that's what I've got.
<Lars_G> DanaG: compiled yourself or pulled from the alpha builds?
<DanaG> It's the one from the repos.
<Lars_G> good
<Lars_G> would you do me one last favor please?
<Lars_G> check your /lib/modules in kernel/drivers/net to see if you have the atl1c dir/module
<Lars_G> not atl1 or atl1e or atl1x, but atl1c
<Lars_G> thanks beforehand :)
<DanaG> linux-image-2.6.31-8-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.31-8-generic/kernel/drivers/net/atl1c/atl1c.ko
<Lars_G> perfect!
<DanaG> dpkg -S gives that.
<Lars_G> Ok then I'll take the plunge
<Lars_G> I'm going karmic alpha
<DanaG> Just watch out: preceding kernel version rendered LVM unbootable.
<Lars_G> can jaunty be dist-upgrade ed into karmic?
<Lars_G> Not using lvm
<DanaG> Be prepared to run into these sorts of issues -- and have backups.  =þ
<Lars_G> I've used alphas before.
<Lars_G> and this is on a netbook so it might get worse
<billybigrigger> Lars_G, run update-manager -d via alt-f2
<Lars_G> but I want to have my nic working as well :P
<billybigrigger> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<billybigrigger> bah
<DanaG> hmm, might wanna go to console and do-release-upgrade instead?
<billybigrigger> Lars_G, you should read the release notes if your going to take the plunge
<billybigrigger> do-release-upgrade eh
<billybigrigger> thats new to me :P
<Lars_G> billybigrigger: Well years ago I used to live on the edge on all my distros.
<DanaG> Bonus points if you run it in 'screen'.
<DanaG> :=þ
<Lars_G> I always run it in screen
<billybigrigger> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<Lars_G> it's on my .bashrc
<Lars_G> I forget stuff running so ofter I placed it there. so I can reattach from home
<Lars_G> billybigrigger: will do
<Lars_G> wow lots of huge changes in karmic
<Lars_G> heh normally there's small "we have newer version of xxx" changes
<Lars_G> but, ext4 default, hal is deprecated, new inter driver, wow
<billybigrigger> grub2 by default
<Lars_G> wow!
<Lars_G> this is so big I'm thinking I might want to get and install the remix from scratch
<Lars_G> I'd like to be on ext4 and grub2
<Lars_G> I guess those ain't pulled with a dist-upgrade
<Lars_G> Don't go!
<Lars_G> Is there no user provided or something, .img image for the netbook remix of alpha4?
<Lars_G> I kinda misstrust burning an iso to pendrive
<HazRPG1> mpontillo: does that mean something isn't shutting down properly
<mandara> How to download gwibber's 2.0 branch with bzr?
<MindVirus1> My sound is retarded.
<MindVirus1> I heard the first split second of the sound and then it goes blank.
<MindVirus1> And I don't hear anything for a while again.
<DKcross> hello people
<DKcross> :)
<Lars_G> Now, if I go ahead and plunge on the alpha, I can update with new packages as they're pushed, right?
<alteregoa> meow
<Lars_G> meow
<BluesKaj> Lars_G, if you have the right repos in your sources.list , yes
<Lars_G> thanks BluesKaj
<Lars_G> where can I get the list of the right repos?
<BluesKaj> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Lars_G> thank you
<BluesKaj> Lars_G,and here , http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<Lars_G> doing home now, be well all.
<BluesKaj> mythtv , is a steep learning curve for a linux starter app
<Pretto> dtchen http://paste.ubuntu.com/261277/
<Pretto> dtchen still not able to use the modem
<DanaG> dtchen: my pulseaudio log of hotplugging USB sound card: http://pastebin.ca/1546618
<dtchen> DanaG: with 1:0.9.16~test6-38-g8bf2-0ubuntu1~ubuntuaudiodev1, correct?
<DanaG> I: main.c: This is PulseAudio 0.9.16-test6-30-g300384
<dtchen> 38-g8bf2-0ubuntu1~ubuntuaudiodev1 built some thirty minutes ago
<DanaG> ah, I'll check for updates right now.
<dtchen> Pretto: oh, sorry, brainfart on my part
<dtchen> Pretto: s/PROGRAM/RUN+=/
<DanaG> oh yeah, that reminds me... something in udev broke the Xilinx USB JTAG  cable.
<DanaG> It used to use a "$TEMPNODE" variable, that now no longer exists.
<DanaG> I had to change it to $env{devname}
<Pretto> dtchen :D  i've changed the modem-switch rule using that, no success at all too
<dtchen> Pretto: are you positive your path is valid?
<Pretto> dtchen yes
<dtchen> do you absolutely need to invoke it with /bin/sh ?
<dtchen> DanaG: udev moves pretty quickly, (un)fortunately
<DanaG> Particularly bad for closed-source stuff like that WinDriver.
<Pretto> dtchen that is the problem, i only know that it worked on intrepid and jaunty, and did an echo %p to a file that results in an empty file
<dtchen> Pretto: it's not really "empty", since sysfs is (like proc) a pseudo-fs
<dtchen> Pretto: what happens if you insert the device and run the echo command manually?
<dtchen> there are all sorts of things that could be happening- race condition, etc.
<Pretto> dtchen i mean, is the %p like a variable?
<dtchen> Pretto: well, that's a completely different matter, but yes, that's another thing to debug- whether %p is valid at that point
<Pretto> dtchen that is what i meant, i tryied to echo %p to a file in the rule, but got an empty file
<dtchen> Pretto: ah! then %p is undefined
<dtchen> what was %p supposed to be in the original?
<Pretto> dtchen i think it will have the devpath value
<Pretto> dtchen just guessing
<dtchen> i really think that path is invalid in Karmic
<Pretto> dtchen how can i debug it?
<dtchen> Pretto: then pass devpath
<dtchen> because %p clearly is wrong
<Pretto> dtchen hehhehhe... if i guessed right, devpath would work
<Pretto> dtchen i will try that... brb
<dtchen> e.g., RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'echo 3 > /sys/$env{DEVPATH}/bConfigurationValue'"
<dtchen> have you tried that?
<Pretto> dtchen no
<Pretto> will try it now
<Pretto> dtchen let me boot on karmic again
<mac_v> dtchen: hi... regarding Bug #411274 ,I tried turning off shm , but still memory keeps increasing ,  is there any other info that needs to be added?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411274 in pulseaudio "Pulsaeaudio hogs memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411274
<MindVirus1> My sound is retarded.
<MindVirus1> And I don't hear anything for a while again.
<MindVirus1> I heard the first split second of the sound and then it goes blank.
<MindVirus1> Those last two should be switched in order.
<MindVirus1> Any suggestions?
<mpontillo> dtchen: updated bug 420578. setting volume = ignore where it was volume = merge in analog-output.conf works around the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420578 in pulseaudio "Karmic: PCM volume (as seen in alsamixer) "stuck" at 100% with pulseaudio enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420578
<MindVirus1> I found out the problem.
<MindVirus1> It plays sound at 100% volume, then brings back down to my requested volume.
<MindVirus1> This is stupid.
<bjsnider> can somebody who's using a 32 bit system tell me which package is providing libXi.so.6?
<alteregoa> x11
<bjsnider> libx11?
<alteregoa> xorg x11
<alteregoa> damn google it
<bjsnider> i did
<crdlb> !find libXi.so.6
<ubottu> File libXi.so.6 found in ia32-libs, libxi6, libxi6-dbg
<bjsnider> spank you very much
<MindVirus1> I see that packagekit-gnome is installed for Karmic; can't this be a dep of ubuntu-desktop instead of update-manager?
<MindVirus1> It is obviously better.
<MindVirus1> As well as software-properties-gtk.
<MindVirus1> And gnome-app-install.
<MindVirus1> We don't need two versions of the same thing.
<gletob> Anyone here able to help me?  I'm running Karmic and have a ton of packages being held back
<bucky> i just made them install one by one with sudo apt-get install <package>
<bucky> i ran into that
<bucky> how ya doing glen
<MindVirus1> gletob: try dist-upgrade
<MindVirus1> bucky: you screwed up, dude. A lot of those packages were deps and are now pulled in as manually installed.
<MindVirus1> Why does grub-pc try to remove grub?
<gletob> Sorry I slipped away for a second.
<gletob> MindVirus1, I did it try to remove some stuff that I don't want removed
<gletob> Can I just copy and paste the stuff that it removes into apt-get install?
<bucky> MindVirus1, grub-pc is the new grub... grub
<gletob> MindVirus1, Btw I think the grub-pc package is grub2
<MindVirus1> gletob: it's grub-pc.
<bucky> for some reason it never tries to update that on my system.. and it's just as well with me
<MindVirus1> bucky: I know, but the guide says to upgrade from grub, install grub-pc and it won't touch grub.
<MindVirus1> Should I chance it?
<gletob> Pull it up in synaptic: GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<bucky> i don't like grub2 because it doesn't like ext4
<gletob> MindVirus1, it add a entry into grub to chainload grub 2
<bucky> and people like all the latest crap like that and run into a brick wall
<MindVirus1> gletob: it removes grub though.
<gletob> I tried it but didn't like the way it works.
<MindVirus1> gletob: grub2 is a dummy package.
<bucky> MindVirus1, i never issued a dist-upgrade on my system
<gletob> MindVirus1, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<bucky> MindVirus1, i used update-manager -d  which is better
<MindVirus1> gletob: I am, trust me.
<MindVirus1> bucky: if you had packages being held back then dist-upgrade would have fixed it.
<MindVirus1> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade your distribution.
<bucky> oh really
<MindVirus1> Aye.
<gletob> On A side note how do you upgrade a server install when a new release comes out?
<bucky> i know why it held mine back.. i used aptitude why and aptitude why-not
<bucky> gletob update-manager -d
<MindVirus1> What does "elevator=noop" mean?
<gletob> bucky, keyword: Server Meaning: No Gui
<bucky> oh crap it's holding python-launchpadlib back
<gletob> I really need to update though I'd really like to stop using alsamixer to control volume.
<bucky> you guys have been using linux for six weeks and you already know everything.. why bother asking
<jml> ungh, sound juicer has been saving files as '1 - Foo', not '01 - Foo'
<MindVirus1> I don't have update-from-grub-legacy.
<MindVirus1> Someone help me find it.
<MindVirus1> Typing it in wrong. Oops.
<bucky> MindVirus1, aptitude hold grub
<Abdullah9>  need help guys
<MindVirus1> bucky: it was supposed to be upgrade, not update.
<Abdullah9> i need help
<Abdullah9> with my wifi card
<Abdullah9> wifi adapter
<bucky> acutally i installed update-manager-core and sudo do-release-upgrade
<bucky> Abdullah9, is this on a new install or an upgrade?
<Abdullah9> look , i have a wifi adapter that use rt2870 driver , but when i plug it in the USB port , nothing happend
<Abdullah9> !
<bucky> Abdullah9, you need the rt2870 driver
<bucky> i think it's in linux-restricted-modules-generic if you have the latest kernel if not you need linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<bucky> and i'd install linux-restricted-modules-common too
<bucky> then modinfo rt2870 to make sure you got it and sudo modprobe rt2870
<Abdullah9> i am new in ubuntu
<MindVirus1> Abdullah9: you shouldn't have started with Karmic.
<Abdullah9> look to this site  :
<Abdullah9> http://www.apfelkraut.org/2009/02/howto-wlan-ralink-rt2870-usb-stick-kubuntu-810/
<Abdullah9> i am stuck in the 4th step
<Abdullah9> the thing that i coludn't understand is " sudo make " and " sudo make install "
<bucky> Abdullah9, did you cd into the directory that was made when you untared the file?
<Abdullah9> no
<bucky> Abdullah9, type pwd    .. where are you?
<Abdullah9> ?
<bucky> Abdullah9, what is the working directory you're in?
<Abdullah9> /home/user
<bucky> type ls  .. what's the name of the driver directory?
<bucky> 2008_0925_RT2870_Linux_STA   or something
<Abdullah9> /home/user/سطح المكتب/2007_1220_RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.2.1.0
<Abdullah9> this is the directory : /home/user/سطح المكتب/2007_1220_RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.2.1.0
<bucky> good.. cd RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.2.1.0
<bucky> what does pwd say now?
<Abdullah9> /home/user/2007_1220_RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.2.1.0
<bucky> good now " sudo make " and " sudo make install "
<bucky> Abdullah9, did you do step 3 ?  Now the support of wpa_supplicant should be enabled in the file os/linux/config.mk of the driver package.
<bucky> gedit os/linux/config.mk
<bucky> HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT=y
<Abdullah9> yes
<bucky> HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT=y
<Abdullah9> make: *** [LINUX] Error 2
<Abdullah9> ?
<bucky> Abdullah9, ah.. i just googled and you need a newer version of RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.2.1.0
<Abdullah9> ok
<bucky> Abdullah9, get the latest version
<Abdullah9> i will download
<Abdullah9> thanks
<bucky> yup
<Abdullah9> any one ?
<bucky> Abdullah9, you might have this driver already... modinfo rt2870sta
<bucky> some people have better luck building one
<Michalxo> hello
<Michalxo> anyone having a problem with cdrom drive? Like unable to eject it?
<Michalxo> I've just burnt a cd and had problem to open it manually.. I opened it via "eject" command, but now.. I am stuck at all with it
<Michalxo> anyone?
<Michalxo> help
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
 * Dr_Willis is testing Alpha4 Kubuntu today. :)
<Michalxo> yes.. help me please someone
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/395814/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395814 in ubuntu "CD drive eject button does not eject cd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dr_Willis> I cant say that i ever use the 'eject' button on the cd...
<Michalxo> so.. how to open cdrom drive?
<Dr_Willis> if its mounted.. it shouldent eject it.. if its in use.. it wont unmount it... so.....
<Michalxo> but there is no cd inside..
<Dr_Willis> heh.., :) thats amuzeing
<Michalxo> well.. I am stuck
<Dr_Willis> try eject, and see if theres an error. see what dmesg command does
<Michalxo> nothing
<Dr_Willis> see if it shows any errors.
<Michalxo> tried
<Michalxo> :( nothing at all
<Dr_Willis> get a paper clip... stick it in that little hole....
<Dr_Willis> :()
<Michalxo> well.. I am sure after reboot it will work :-/
<eagles0513875> morning
<Michalxo> anyone?
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/395814/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395814 in ubuntu "CD drive eject button does not eject cd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mnemo> does "gnome-terminal --geometry=100x3" launch a very wide but think gnome-terminal for you guys in karmic??? it works well for me in jaunty but it gnome-terminal always comes up in 80x24 for me in karmic since last updates...
<Dr_Willis> Using Kubuntu here. :()
<Michalxo> mnemo, I see no difference :)
<Michalxo> what should that geometry do? I have regular window.. not 100x 3 :-/
<mnemo> ok so maybe its a bug in karmic then
<mnemo> "gnome-terminal --geometry=100x3" should create a terminal window which is 100 chars wide and 3 lines high
<Dr_Willis> or somthing else is rembering the location/size/position of the terminal
<mnemo> "xterm -geometry 100x3" still works
<Michalxo> agree mnemo
<mnemo> ok I will open a bug then
<mnemo> thanks
<Michalxo> wcl
<mnemo> ah someone already noticed this it seems
<mnemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/418555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418555 in gnome-terminal "geometry option isn't applied" [Medium,Triaged]
<Michalxo> is gnome do good thing?
<Dr_Willis> I like gnome-do
<Dr_Willis> its handy.  and also has a decent 'dock' theme it can use
<Michalxo> dock theme?
 * mac_v doesnt like gnome-do dock doesnt offer customization , cairo-dock awesome
<juanjo> .
<shappie> Hi, i read that kubuntu 9.10 is using grub2 but i cant locate the menu.lst anymore?
<Michalxo> shappie, correct ;)
<shappie> Normally its located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shappie> Michalxo: Where can i find/edit it now?
<Michalxo> well... it's kinda "harder" different now
<Dr_Willis> Going to have to read up on GRUB2 myself soon
<Michalxo> searching for webpage for you
<shappie> Ok
<Michalxo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<shappie> I like to remove some old kernels and edit waiting time...
<Michalxo> you can edit files in /etc/grub/defaults/number_info or where it is
<Michalxo> then you run update-grub(2) and the read only file is generated
<mnemo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237683
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/grub.d
<Dr_Willis> we need more .d drectories! :)(
<Dr_Willis> vi /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> has some seettings it seems  also
<shappie> why they didnt make this simple?
<Dr_Willis> I find it simple. :P
<shappie> Im reading that adding an entry you need to made a new document with a specific name :(
<Dr_Willis> thats how the  various X sessions also work.. and other things...
<shappie> Dr_Willis: If i need to edit timeout + hiddenmenu + less kernels in the list
<shappie> what to do?
<Dr_Willis> shappie:  several of those settings are in the /etc/efault/grub file
<Tatewaki> Dr_Willis, You should only edit /etc/default/grub now
<Dr_Willis> as for less kernels in the list.. if they are in    /etc/grub  youjust delete the file
<Dr_Willis> thats how i am reading the docs...
<shappie> ok
<Dr_Willis> I imagien you have to run 'update-grub' after changing the configs
<shappie> But you are allowed to edit /etc/default/grub ?
<apparle> has the ati open source driver been improved in karmic?
<shappie> Coz the other configs are not to edit i read...
<Michalxo> shappie, yes edit it;)
<shappie> apparie: I wanna konw that to
<shappie> ok ty :)
<Dr_Willis> how else ya goitn to chagne it? :)
<shappie> I dont know :D
<Michalxo> you can all apart from the one autogenerated...
<Dr_Willis> ' and then adjust the default setting via /etc/default/grub.'
<Dr_Willis> it says in the  README
<shappie> I read in the top of the file to run: update-grub afterwards?
<shappie> not update-grub2?
<Michalxo> it's same
<shappie> ok
<Michalxo> worked both for me :)
<shappie> If i uncomment hidden_timeout do i have to comment timeout?
<Michalxo> dunno what is stub,
<apparle> does anyone know whether ATI open source driver has undergone any change?
<Michalxo> shappie, i assume it does not interfere :)
<shappie> Ok ty
<Dr_Willis> !info grub-invaders
<ubottu> grub-invaders (source: invaders): multiboot compliant kernel game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-8 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 80 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Dr_Willis> !info grub-invaders:)
<ubottu> grub-invaders (source: invaders): multiboot compliant kernel game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-8 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 80 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Dr_Willis> oops.. heh.
<shappie> I have an ATi radeon HD3850 card which opensource driver is better to use? (radeon or radeonhd)?
<mnemo> apparle: since jaunty the ATI open source driver got better power management, you can see the changelog for any package using "aptitude changelog PACKAGE_NAME"
<shappie> mnemo: the radeon driver?
<mnemo> yea
<apparle> mnemo: but I don't know the package name for ati driver
<mnemo> but the code for "HD" cards is not finished yet afaik
<mnemo> apparle: find it using "apt-cache search SOME_WORD"
<shappie> Ok
<mnemo> apparle: in this case its "aptitude changelog xserver-xorg-video-radeon"
<shappie> I dont use kubuntu for 3D things so i just need a fast stable 2D driver i guess
<mnemo> shappie: http://nhaehnle.blogspot.com/2009/08/radeon-good-news-in-3d-country.html
<shappie> (with dualscreen support)
<shappie> In KRandr i cant setup dualscreen...
<shappie> Interesting link: http://www.botchco.com/agd5f/?p=47
<shappie> About ATi opensource drivers and new HD cards
<mnemo> yup
<apparle> mnemo: can you tell me the changelog because I am in jaunty..........now
<Michalxo> ok i'll repeat my probelm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/395814/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395814 in ubuntu "CD drive eject button does not eject cd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Michalxo> anyone?
<shadeslayer> Michalxo: hi
<Michalxo> hi (?) :)
<mnemo> apparle: changelog is also available in LP actually, so just look there --> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+changelog
<shadeslayer> Michalxo: i thought you didnt state your problem... im looking at it right now...
<Michalxo> great thanks :)
<apparle> now getting to the problem............sometimes the desktop effects start and sometimes they donot...........why doesn this happen
<shadeslayer> Michalxo: well the eject command works here
<Michalxo> worked here too.. once...
<Michalxo> or twice
<mnemo> apparle: probably because compiz runs into some problem when its startup... you can see what the problem is by A) turning off desktop effects and then B) running "compiz --replace" from a terminal
<shadeslayer> but... my touch sensitive button doesnt....
<Michalxo> eject -t does some things with cdrom (should be insert)
<Michalxo> bu eject is stuck.. nothing at all
<apparle> mnemo: I am using kubuntu and kwin.............but I used to get the same problem in ubuntu also.........even with the fglrx drivers earlier.........and also in windows vista
<mnemo> apparle: ah, well I never used KDE but I think you can run "kwin --replace" from a terminal as well (or something similar)
<mnemo> apparle: also check the bottom of "dmesg" if there is any ATI related errors there
<shadeslayer> Michalxo: have you tried that command with sudo?
<shappie> How do i install radeonhd driver?
<apparle> mnemo: ok
<Michalxo> shadeslayer, yes
<apparle> mnemo: Next time it doesn't start I will check dmesg
<mnemo> apparle: and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well ... and if you file a bug do it using the terminal command "ubuntu-bug xorg" because that will automatically attach all those graphics drivers logs and stuff to the bug report
<Michalxo> shadeslayer, I see it on reboot :(
<shadeslayer> Michalxo: did it work?
<apparle> mnemo: thanks
<Michalxo> shadeslayer, nope :( but reboot should make it work.. always did so far
<shadeslayer> heh...
<shadeslayer> btw whats the command to start powerdevil and dbus?
<shappie> Im trying to install radeonhd (i allready installed the package) but my xorg.conf is empty... So what do i need to put in there?
<Laney> anyone else's notifications appearing half way down the screen?
<Laney> oh
<Laney> bug 420961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420961 in notify-osd "notifications appear mid screen instead of on top" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420961
<Michalxo> Laney, :))
<Laney> it's quite disconcerting
<Michalxo> wait
<Michalxo> got better bug/solution for you
<Michalxo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/419894 Laney
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Janhouse> Hello! I am interested in karmic encrypted drive mounter in nautilus.
<Janhouse> can I get the same functionality on jaunty?
<Michalxo> Laney, managed to get old packages ;)
<Janhouse> In karmic nautilus shows and offers to mount all of my encrypted drives.
<Laney> argh
<Michalxo> Laney, use that packages provided by nate ;)
<Laney> that's not a proper solution
<Michalxo> the best one so far :(
<surendra-is> hi
<d6chung> Is there a way to revert gnome-volume-control or at least access options such as "analog loopback" as I was able to in 9.04?
<d6chung> Or, maybe I should state my goal, listen to the mic input?
<huwenfeng> better driver for Inter 4500M HD video card???? in 9.10????
<d6chung> I know there's audio signal since I can run audacity and record and get something recorded! Also, pulse's volume meter is showing signals.
<mnemo> huwenfeng: try installing a newer version using xorg-edgers PPA or from upstream GIT master (also try upgrading kernel)
<huwenfeng> mnemo: oh, good, i will try it, i am still using 8.04 now
<mnemo> huwenfeng: 9.10 has _a lot_ better drivers for intel 4500 HD
<mnemo> huwenfeng: if you just want something good and stable, use the 9.10 default driver
<huwenfeng> mnemo: can i use that driver in my 8.04 system now??? ?
<mnemo> huwenfeng: unfortunately no
<huwenfeng> oh, then i have to reinstall my system,
<huwenfeng> good, thank you, i will be using 9.10 next week,
<Michalxo> huwenfeng, but try liveCD first :)
<huwenfeng> oh, i got no CD here, i can install it on my removable hard disk, and try it some time
<huwenfeng> Ubuntu is good, i love it , after installation, it almost usable, not too much tweak
<Michalxo> if you're lucky with HW enough :)
<huwenfeng> HW?? HW stands for what??
<Michalxo> hardware
<huwenfeng> OK, understand, pretty new user here
<Michalxo> np :)
<dupondje> network-manager VPN tab broken ?
<dupondje> can't add any vpn connection :s
<mnemo> add button disabled here as well
<mnemo> never used it though
<Michalxo> works for me..
<Michalxo> I can press add and see configurations.. but never tried it too...
<d6chung> dupondje: I assume you need to install network-manager-pptp?
<dupondje> network-manager-openvpn ?
<d6chung> Or openvpn.
<d6chung> Yeah, that one.
<dupondje> its installed
<mnemo> thats like a usability bug, the user shouldnt have to know that.. it should ask on first click "install needed needed stuff? y/n"
<mnemo> papercut maybe
<dupondje> but still, its installed
<dupondje> and can't add vpn connection :(
<d6chung> When you see you don't see any connections, is it that you can't add?
<dupondje> how you mean ?
<d6chung> dupondje: For me, I don't have network-manager-openvpn installed.
<d6chung> I've been using network-manager-pptp./
<Michalxo> well.. I have no vpn installed at all :-/
<d6chung> And connecting with "Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP)" with network manager.
<d6chung> Is there a way in pulse to direct input streams to output devices?
<dupondje> hmz
<dupondje> installed vpnc plugin
<dupondje> and now I can add VPN connections
<dupondje> but only vpnc connections :s
<dupondje> no openvpn connections
<dupondje> did purge
<dupondje> install
<dupondje> and tadaa ! its back :P
<d6chung> I can't figure this out. I hope they fix gnome-volume-control and in the mean time, I think I'll revert back to 9.04.
<d6chung> Actually, you know what would satisfy me? Does anyone know of some program that lets me listen to the mic's input?
<eagles0513875> d6chung: audacity
<eagles0513875> will record the input for playback to hear it
<d6chung> I want it in real-time though.
<cdE|Woozy> gnome-session just segfaulted :(
<cdE|Woozy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/261424/ <- at least it had company while it crashed
<shadeslayer> heh... gues what,i dont have kubuntu-desktop installed in kubuntu 9.10 :P...
<shadeslayer> *guess
<scizzo-> shadeslayer: you made a partial upgrade and the package was removed?
<nocturn> Anyone like the new notification bubbles in the middle of the screen?
 * shadeslayer uses KDE so i wouldnt know
<ikonia> nocturn: it's been commented on negativly a lot yesterdat
<nocturn> ikonia: I can imagine, I got it with this morning's updates...
<nocturn> Do you have any idea why they did this?
<ikonia> apprantly it's an intentional update, from my point of view it's not a positive update, my suggestion would be to log a low priority bug for it, or a feature upgrade and get anyone who's not happy with it to post a comment on it so they can guage user experience
<shadeslayer> ikonia: theres already a bug on it.....
<ikonia> shadeslayer: ahhh excellent, can you point nocturn at it
<shadeslayer> ikonia: unfourtunately i dont know the bug number :P
<nocturn> found it, but in the bug report it doesn't say why they did this
<shadeslayer> ill have a look at the logs
<ikonia> nocturn: it's supposed to be a better user experience
<ikonia> nocturn: there was a post yesterday to the mailing list detailing this
<Pretto> who could help with this?w http://paste.ubuntu.com/261295/
<nocturn> It's so horrible that I have a difficult time to imagine it was intentional, that's why I'm trying to find the reason :-)
<ikonia> nocturn: you've almost excactly echo'd the statments made yesterday, most people seem to feel it a bug
<nocturn> LOL
<nocturn> So that means there's a good chance they'll revert it
<ikonia> nope, it just means others have passed that same comment
<vigo> Hello, is 10 in Alpha?
<richardcavell> Anyone out there upset about the new placement of the notify-osd?
<vigo> I have no idea what that is, yet, I was looking for a 10 Alpha torrent or whatever.
<arand> richardcavell: not sure what to think really, but yea there was quite ariot here yesterday ;)
<richardcavell> I submitted a bug report to launchpad
<richardcavell> I didn't realise it was intentional
<richardcavell> and people have been responding to it
<richardcavell> I've uninstalled Karmic
<richardcavell> I've had enough of the antics
<arand> vigo: I'm not sure they do torrents for pre-releases..
<richardcavell> to do something like that and defend it against protests is not in the spirit of Linux
<vigo> Thank you.
<arand> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<arvind_khadri> richardcavell, its been fixed
<richardcavell> no it hasn't
<arvind_khadri> richardcavell, it has been fixed... the corrected version was released today in the morning...
<richardcavell> ok
<richardcavell> well do you want to close my bug then?
<richardcavell> bug 419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419894
<arvind_khadri> richardcavell, yes close it, as in it michalxo has given you a build and also someone else also... and again its been fixed in the upstream version also
<richardcavell> arvind_khadri: can you confirm for certain that the upstream version is fixed?
<richardcavell> I'm not running Karmic right now
<richardcavell> so I can't check it
<shadeslayer> whats the diff. b/w a daily build and a normal karmic install?
<richardcavell> shadeslayer: the daily build is an up to date version
<richardcavell> karmic alpha 4 will give you the most recent alpha release
<shadeslayer> richardcavell: and the normal install isnt?
<richardcavell> which is kind of stable
<shadeslayer> oh...
<richardcavell> The daily build may crash for all anyone knows
<richardcavell> at least with alpha 4 it's a bit of a milestone
<shadeslayer> but after a upgrade its like a daily build
<richardcavell> yep
<richardcavell> if you have already applied all updates, then you have the equivalent of a daily build
<nocturn> The notify-osd thing has been fixed!
<nocturn> they are reverting to the old on-top behaviour
<Machtin> http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/609/image029d.jpg <- any suggestions? :/
<Machtin> always happens after upgrading
<Machtin> alpha 4 is okay.. a week ago or so something must have been released which broke it.
<unksi> Machtin: that happened to me too after each shutdown, it got fixed by last kernel update tho
<shadeslayer> Machtin: its fixed in the new kernel
<Machtin> hm.. can't imagine.
<Machtin> i just did that update half an hour ago or so
<Machtin> via update-manager -d (on a machine where 9.04 was installed)
<unksi> Machtin: the change comes in effect only after you boot the new kernel
<Machtin> i did - it's 2.6.31-8 i think
<shadeslayer> Machtin: and it still hangs?
<Machtin> yup
<Machtin> i never had 2.6.31-7 on that machine.. i just updated to 9.10 half an hour (let it be an hour) ago
<shadeslayer> Machtin: file a bug
<Machtin> hmmh
<Machtin> i'll try to update this machine as well.. wondering whether it will work.
<Machtin> (it's already alpha 4.. i had the same issue here..)
<Neonexus> Im having serious issues with GRUB2 and uuid's, anyone able to help?
<Machtin> what do you mean with serious issues?
<Neonexus> wont boot!
<Machtin> where does it hang?
<Machtin> doesn't even start booting?
<Neonexus> at GRUB
<Neonexus> error no such device
<Machtin> might grub be correct?
<Machtin> i mean.. when you say uuid, you gave the partition name via /dev/disk/by-uuid/bla, no?
<Neonexus> if I bring up the grub menu and edit the entry, deleting the following string I can get it to boot
<Neonexus> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 6c4ecf54-9eb6-47b2-928d-078f460a7ea6
<Neonexus> I checked in gparted, the uuid is correct
<Machtin> hmm
<Neonexus> however the command blkid, lists nothing!
<Neonexus> I read somewhere that the problem maybe I dont have a /boot partition
<Machtin> and ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid shows 6c4ecf54-9eb6-47b2-928d-078f460a7ea6 as the correct partition?
<Neonexus> well that examle is one I took off the web, but it matchs the one in grub yes
<Machtin> hm, strange.. no clue then.
<Machtin> though that search-line is strange anyway.
<Machtin> why don't you just edit menu.lst if it works that way?
<Neonexus> how do i ommit is?
<Neonexus> it
<Neonexus> grub2 doesnt have menu.lst !!
<Neonexus> if it did it would be easy!
<Machtin> ah, sorry.
<Neonexus> its got grub.cfg
<Neonexus> but I cant edit it directly
<shadeslayer> Neonexus: yep
<Neonexus> if I could just get it to ommit the line beginning with search
<shadeslayer> Neonexus: cant you edit out the word at the boot time?
<Machtin> guess he can, but he can't save it.
<shadeslayer> ah
<Neonexus> yeah, but I wanna know whats up
<Neonexus> the uuid is correct
<shadeslayer> Neonexus: try #grub
<Machtin> so.. i just updated.. will try to reboot now (i hope i don't have to reinstall alpha 4 then :( )
<Neonexus> watch out for the amazing boot images, they are mind blowing
<alkisg> So... features frozen - where can we see them? E.g. empathy or pidgin?
<Machtin> back :) worked!
<Neonexus> how you finding it?
<Machtin> me? pardon?
<Neonexus> any problems?
<Machtin> no
<Machtin> well.. on the first boot it gave me my old error.. then i rebooted and it worked.
<Machtin> (did fsck..)
<Machtin> where old error is something like that: http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/609/image029d.jpg
<Neonexus> was you impressed by the boot screen?
<Machtin> no :(
<Machtin> on the other machine the error still exists.
<Machtin> can i somehow get it working again? like at least not mount the /dev/sda1 as read only?
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<penguin42> Hi BK
<BluesKaj> hi p42
<penguin42> anyone had problems with external keyboards sometimes not getting reenabled after boot/hibernate on laptops?
<NielsE> I'm developing something and I want to know if the package python-notify is installed as default in the latest ubuntu
 * penguin42 isn't sure if there is a list of default packages
<natewiebe13> so notify-osd has officially been fixed?
<natewiebe13> mac_v: have they reverted the centering change yet?
<mac_v> natewiebe13: you sound like a kid , asking "Are we there yet?" .... ;)
<mac_v> nope they havent
<natewiebe13> richardcavell said they did
<NielsE> penguin42: any idea on how I can find out? maybe a list of packages that is on the cd?
<natewiebe13> on the bug report
<mac_v> let me update and check again
<penguin42> NielsE: Find someone who has just done an install; or do an install yourself in a VM
<penguin42> NielsE: If you're lucky someone will appear on here having just done an install
<Neonexus> my notify-osd is still centring
<natewiebe13> there was a new update..
<Neonexus> when
<natewiebe13> i just thought about it.. i had a modified version of notify-osd, so it probably just replaced with the version from the repos
<natewiebe13> i just changed xsplash to hopefully fix the throbber.. im going to go test it out..
<Neonexus> well?
<natewiebe13> xsplash is now smooth, but its still moving vertically
<natewiebe13> (the trobber isnt jumpy)
<Neonexus> :-(
<Neonexus> my firewall events started to work again
<penguin42> natewiebe13: You said it had the wrong number of frames in the code? What about the size of the image?
<natewiebe13> penguin42: i changed the frames.. so now it isnt jumpy, its a smooth transition.. as for the actual image.. i have no clue.. the image is 266x800 px
<penguin42> would be worth checking
<penguin42> screwing the height up could cause a vertical scroll
<natewiebe13> could
<natewiebe13> im not an expert on code though..
<penguin42> what package is it in?
<natewiebe13> xsplash
<natewiebe13> src/xsplash.c
<natewiebe13> im going for a bit.. (30 mins)
<penguin42> looks at it and wonders why they've done it in such a weird way
<penguin42> what was wrong with using an animated image file?
<NielsE> penguin42: with apt-rdepends you can also do reverse package dependency checking, I found out that ubuntuone-client (which is installed by default) depends on python-notify :-)
<penguin42> ah cool
<fixxxermet> Just installed 9.10 Alpha 4 on my notebook with an intel display device.  How do I use the new intel video driver?
<penguin42> it should just use the latest - which 'new' were you after?
<fixxxermet> So I should just use xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<penguin42> yep
<fixxxermet> Referring to "New Intel video driver architecture available for testing" @ http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<fixxxermet> ok, sweet
<penguin42> fixxxermet: If you grep -i uxa /var/log/Xorg.0.log  you should see it's using uxa
<fixxxermet> ok
<fixxxermet> (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
<fixxxermet> So I'll follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting then?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys.
<penguin42> fixxxermet: I'm not sure, but I think that's all by default - you don't need to do anything
<fixxxermet> ok
<ActionParsnip> I have an img file I'd like to add to my grub config, the /boot/grub/grub.conf says the file is not to be editted and that it reads some other config
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please avise? do i just edit the grub.conf file or is this not the way to do it?
<Twigaathy> Anybody using mpd here? Can't seem to upgrade it cleanly.... http://paste.lisp.org/display/86229
<Twigaathy> oh :o
<Twigaathy> Weird, the mpd stop init script doesn't seem to work properly
<ActionParsnip> Twigaathy: log a bug
<Twigaathy> hm, but now it does
<Twigaathy> Veeery strange
<Twigaathy> ActionParsnip: planlike :)
<ActionParsnip> grub2 is so overcomplicated
<Twigaathy> I'm still using old-flavour grub...
<ActionParsnip> is there a gui for it. I'm great with command line. i just cant wrestle how to add an entry
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: it's all done automatically via scripts
<ActionParsnip> Amaranth: yeah in /etc/grub.d
<Amaranth> ActionParsnip: os-prober isn't picking up the OS you're trying to add?
<ActionParsnip> but the thing is..how
<ActionParsnip> i think i found a guide
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<tazd> anyone managed to get wireless working . 9.10 alpha4 wont even install the broadcom driver
<ActionParsnip> tazd: sure did, worked out of the box as always
<tazd> lucky u :) tried 2 wireless nics here and it dont use either. infact it een tells me wireless is disabled..
<ActionParsnip> Atheros AR5001X+ works out of the box since gutsy when i started with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> i dont buy anything else, its none-sensical
<rangel>  anyone managed to get Sony Ericsson MD300 working . 9.10 alpha4??? it worked on intrepid and jaunty
<tazd> my other box with the atheros nic is fine but the broadcom built into the dell lappy dont work in 9.10 nor do the belikin usb adapters, but they work in 9.04 :(
<bazookatooth> Karmic has really come a long ways in the last week or so
<bazookatooth> Icing
<penguin42> some of the nastier bugs seem to be settling out - I still have a few annoying ones though
<BluesKaj> tazd, I have a belkin usb wifi working on this pc , but I'm using wicd network manager ...it's more reliable on my setup
<penguin42> like, it's stopped screen locking on hibernate
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | tazd
<ubottu> tazd: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2484 kB
<bazookatooth> My mighty mouse (Bluetooth) still doesn't work... That's annoying. But its worth it for the speed I feel like its gained. My CPU idles at 3% instead of the old 25-30%
<tazd> BluesKaj cheers i'll drag the lappy to the router later and try it..
<penguin42> bazookatooth: Is the bluetooth built in or ina  USB dongle?
<bazookatooth> I think it had something to do with that 'exec-stack' pkg, but no way of really knowing.  penguin42: built in. Worked before.
<penguin42> nod
<shadeslayer> anyone who uses krecordmydesktop?
<popey> shadeslayer: i use recordmydesktop without the gui..
<popey> (on karmic)
<shadeslayer> popey: hmm
<shadeslayer> popey: can you run recordmydesktop in KDE?
<shadeslayer> it gives me a buffer overrun....
<popey> shadeslayer: no, i dont run kde, but i suspect i know what it is
<shadeslayer> popey: can you tell me?
<popey> i suspect it's an audio issue
<popey> do you have multiple audio devices?
<popey> sound card and usb headset?
<shadeslayer> popey: so i should run it with --no-sound
<shadeslayer> popey: i have soundcard
<popey> you can try that, yes
<popey> shadeslayer: cat you pastebin "cat /proc/asound/cards" please?
<popey> recordmydesktop --width 1024 --height 768 --full-shots --fps 15 --channels 1 --device hw:0,0 -v_quality 63 -s_quality 10 -v_bitrate 2000000 --no-frame --no-cursor --delay 10
<popey> thats what i do to record
<shadeslayer> popey: http://pastebin.com/f521a3f51
<shadeslayer> no buffer overuns
<popey> try that command line
<popey> it will record only the top left 1024x768 of your display
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i wanted to record the bkodama on my screen :P
<popey> no idea what that is
<djilks> Hey all! I have asus 701sd, just installed 9.10 alpha4, and wireless is a no go. There's no obvious "connect now" and I don't know a cli tool to make it connect like it should. See the network, just won't connect. Any ideas?
<shadeslayer> popey: its a KDE widget ;)
<popey> i think if you miss out --width and --height it records the whole screen
<shadeslayer> !info plasma-widget-bkodama
<ubottu> plasma-widget-bkodama (source: plasma-widget-bkodama): Friendly kodama wandering on the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 122 kB, installed size 608 kB
<xray7224> is anyone having problems with logout and gdm starting after logout and such
<xray7224> when i try and log out and id expect gdm to start ? erm it doesn't
<shadeslayer> where are the KDE devel libs installed?
<djilks> Hey all! I have asus 701sd, just installed 9.10 alpha4, and wireless is a no go. There's no obvious "connect now" and I don't know a cli tool to make it connect like it should. Sees the network, just won't connect. Any ideas?
<ajamison5579> is the 9.10 release the one that include Plymouth
<nemo> hm. I think I'm going to take the plunge on my main desktop
<nemo> Firefox 3.5.x is default in Karmic right?
<nemo> getting tired of running firefox out of ~
<natewiebe13> "firefox" starts 3.0 "firefox-3.5" starts 3.5
<nemo> ah. so not default, but at least installed.
<nemo> well. that's not so bad
<natewiebe13> i think its planned to make 3.5 default
<shadeslayer> djilks: have you tried nm-applet?
<BluesKaj> no FF is default on alphas
<IdleOne> oh BTW the UbuntuStore app I have been hearing about has a truly horrible name
<djilks> shadeslayer, how do i kill the one kde starts up automatically?
<IdleOne> implies I will have to pay for the apps
<shadeslayer> djilks: if you have karmic koala,nm-applet is the default n/w manager
<bjsnider> you will have to pay for some of it
<d1b> bjsnider: yuck
<djilks> shadeslayer, yeah, it sucks. no connect button. if it supposed to connect automatically, it's broken. sees wireless point, won't connect. Do i have to waive the mouse around to form a "C"?
<shadeslayer> djilks: umm...just turn the wifi button on and right click the nm-applet
<shadeslayer> djilks: and then,click on the network you want
<djilks> shadeslayer, it is on. however, i kill -9 the mofo and restarted from the command line. Connected ... wait wait wait
<djilks> shadeslayer, that's not the same applet
<shadeslayer> djilks: which applet are you talking about?
<djilks> shadeslayer, the KCM network management thingy was there. I killed THAT. you can't even right-click->quit that shit. Why's it start up after install?
<djilks> shadeslayer, the nm-applet works fine. thanks for that. BUT wtf is up with it not starting up after install?
<shadeslayer> djilks: just add a startup script....
<BluesKaj> !language | djilks
<ubottu> djilks: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<djilks> shadeslayer, where? and how do i prevent the KCM module from starting up?
<shadeslayer> djilks: if you have the command to kill KCM i can help you with the start up script
<djilks> shadeslayer, what would be calling up the KCM module? It was up when I ran from the USB stick, still there after startup, up until i killed it a min ago
<shadeslayer> djilks: you killed it by clicking on the x at the top?
<djilks> shadeslayer, no, kill -9 PID
<djilks> shadeslayer, there's no X, no quit, no ACTION about that thing. Just listed networks and wouldn't do anything.
<shadeslayer> djilks: that kills just KCM right....
<shadeslayer> djilks: go to K > system settings > advanced tab > autostart   and add the commands to start nm-applet and kill KCM
<djilks> shadeslayer, um, okee thinks i did it. much thanks. :-)
<shadeslayer> djilks: no problems
<djilks> BluesKaj, :-P
<djilks> lame
<natewiebe13> agreed
<natewiebe13> but i can see his point
<natewiebe13> some people find language offencive, so the best way to please everyone is not to use it
<BluesKaj> djilks, lame maybe, but those are the rules..i didn't make them and most agree to follow them
<djilks> natewiebe13, or minding your own business.
<natewiebe13> djilks: just showing that i agree, but that i can see why he said it
<BluesKaj> djilks, if you don't like the rules fine, but you have to agree to follow them , if not, then you can take you curse euphamisms elsewhere
<shadeslayer> hmmm.... powerdevil isnt starting any ideas? i think its due to the dbus upgrades
<shadeslayer> !dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus
<Pretto> how to disable ipv6 on karmic?
<Abdullah9> any one , i need help
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: go ahead,were all ears
<shadeslayer> btw i got power devil back up via the service manager
<Abdullah9> i installed a rt2870 driver in my ubuntu . but it don't work
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: this driver is for...... and the problem you are facing is.....
<Abdullah9> this drive for wifi adapter , and the problem is when i reboot the seystm ,nothing happend
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: have you tried modprobing it?
<Abdullah9> ?
<Abdullah9> modprobing ? what is that ?
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: modprobe loads the driver.....
<Abdullah9> pls , how can i do that
<Abdullah9> ?
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: modprobe driver_name
<shadeslayer> in a konsole
<Abdullah9> FATAL: Module rt2870 not found.
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: no you need the proper module name or the module itself to load it
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: do you have the module downloaded as a file?
<cdE|Woozy> rt2870sta probably
<Abdullah9> yes
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: then modprobe rt2870sta
<Abdullah9> i traied rt2870sta
<Abdullah9> FATAL: Error inserting rt2870sta (/lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/kernel/drivers/staging/rt2870/rt2870sta.ko): Operation not permitted
<cdE|Woozy> sudo modprobe rt2870sta
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: use it with sudo
<Abdullah9> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<shadeslayer> Abdullah9: now try lspci and see if you can find your wifi adapter
<Abdullah9> i can't find it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Abdullah9> what you think
<Pretto> shadeslayer, can you take a look  at http://paste.ubuntu.com/261529/ ??? i got this modem working on intrepid, jaunty but bot karmic
<cankoy> Abdullah9: ifconfig -a
<Pretto> s/bot/not/
<cankoy> do you see a ra0 interface?
<Abdullah9> no,
<Abdullah9> there are : wlan0 rth0 pan0 lo wmaster0
<cankoy> Abdullah9: do you have multiple wlan cards on this system?
<cankoy> if not, then wlan0 is the interface
<Abdullah9> yes
<Abdullah9> i have on in the laptop
<Abdullah9> but its very low
<alteregoa> why in nautilus the icons are so insanely wide?
<alteregoa> the distance btw the icons is a waste of space
<Pretto> any help?
<alteregoa> el abdullah
<Pretto> no udev master here that would help?
<Pretto> i really need to make that modem work :(
<luis_lopez> hi, quick question: how do I enable xsplash on karmic? I installed the package but no luck...
<cdE|Woozy> luis_lopez, what gdm version do you have? if xsplash is installed, it should be called from /etc/gdm/Init/Default and /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default
<KDesk> hi, do you know any amarok git repo?
<Pretto> can anyone take a look  at http://paste.ubuntu.com/261529/ ??? i got this modem working on intrepid, jaunty but not on karmic
<penguin42> Pretto: Sounds like it needs bugreporting either way, if it used to work and then broke; sorry I don't have any experience of debugging them
<Pretto> penguin42, thank you anyway
<alteregoa> eh
<alteregoa> whats a serif monospace font?
<alteregoa> i need that now
<alteregoa> without the serifs
<alteregoa> like helvetica monospace
<shadeslayer> has anyone got the usb-creator to work?
<shadeslayer> hullo
<penguin42> hello?
<shadeslayer> i need to get usb-creator to work :P
<fixxxermet> Anyone using 9.10 with a Latitude D520?  I'm trying to configure my xorg.conf file but don't know which driver to use.  i915 and i810 do not seem to exist on my system
<Lunis> I decided to upgrade to karmic. karmic has a bug that fails catastrophically concerning usb devices. my hard drive that i boot from is usb. there's no fixing this. i can get into single-user mode on an older kernel, so i can use dpkg, apt, etc. how can i force a sort of "dist-downgrade", so i don't have to reinstall completely?
<penguin42> Lunis: downgrading a distribution is normally a no-go
<Lunis> penguin42: i know, but that doesn't mean that it _can't_ be done
<penguin42> fixxxermet: intel is the one you want if it's intel graphics; which one do you actually have - you shouldn't need to create an xorg.conf at all
<penguin42> Lunis: probably true; but I'm not sure it's going to be any easier than working around the USB disc issue
<fixxxermet> penguin42: I am using 'intel' right now, after installing the xserver-xorg-video-intel package.
<penguin42> fixxxermet: Yep that should do it
<fixxxermet> Hmm.  OK.
<fixxxermet> I guess I don't need to 'options i915 modeset=1' modprobe
<penguin42> no
<fixxxermet> Why do you say that I shouldn't need to create an xorg.conf file?
<Lunis> penguin42: i'd love to do that, but i can't figure any way to do it. the bug report seems to have been more or less abandoned, and there's no real fix
<Lunis> penguin42: and there's not usually anyone around here with the time and knowledge to help me work through it
<penguin42> Lunis: Since I don't have experience of this bug the best I can suggest is a reinstall - I doubt a downgrade is the right thing to do
<penguin42> <food has landed - bbs>
<Lunis> penguin42: i'd venture to say that a downgrade is never the right thing to do xD
<yofel> hey folks, back from vacation :)
<RagnarokAngel> Hmm, this probably isn't the correct channel to be asking about android/ubuntu app compatibility in is it?
<shadeslayer> hi anyone willing to help me out on usb-creator-kde?
<alteregoa> compiz still deosnt wurg
<alteregoa> i ding ids somedink nasby
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's your problem?
<shadeslayer> yofel: when i choose the iso it abruptly crashes and tells me to see the log file
<penguin42> </food> Buuurrrrp
<guntbert> shadeslayer: first thing that comes to my mind: are you certain that the iso is ok?
<RagnarokAngel> Is Binder enabled in the current kernel/
<shadeslayer> guntbert: yep
<shadeslayer> guntbert: i used it to install 9.10 ;)
<yofel> guntbert: you're suffering from bug 420155 I guess
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420155 in usb-creator "usb-creator-gtk won't allow an ISO to be selected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420155
<yofel> err... shadeslayer: ^^
<guntbert> shadeslayer: ok then - it was just an idea - ah yofel :-)
<shadeslayer> yofel: its usb-creator-kde
<shadeslayer> i guess the problem lies in usb-creator-common
<yofel> shadeslayer: as told in the bug the problem lies in a not implemented functionality in the devicekit-backend that is used sincd usb-creator 0.2.3
<yofel> *since
<shadeslayer> ah...
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have more info on the bug? (when itll be resolved and such?)
<yofel> nope, sorry
<shadeslayer> hmm... i really wish itll be resolved by monday...
<aboSamoor> does anyone know if globalmenu available in the repo ?
<penguin42> aboSamoor: apt-cache search globalmenu doesn't find anything
<shadeslayer> !info globalmenu
<ubottu> Package globalmenu does not exist in karmic
<shadeslayer> nope....
<aboSamoor> shadeslayer, penguin42  this is weird ! it was there in jaunty and I thought that it gets more users !
<shadeslayer> hehe....
<shadeslayer> !info globalmenu jaunty
<ubottu> Package globalmenu does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> aboSamoor: lol
<aboSamoor> shadeslayer, o_O
<aboSamoor> !info gnome-globalmenu jaunty
<ubottu> Package gnome-globalmenu does not exist in jaunty
<arvind_khadri> !find globalmenu jaunty
<ubottu> File globalmenu found in xubuntu-artwork
<arvind_khadri> !find globalmenu karmic
<ubottu> Package/file globalmenu does not exist in karmic
<shadeslayer> i guess motu didnt package it
<shadeslayer> yet
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<BUGabundo> hi
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, how old is that laptop?
<BUGabundo> rolling
<BUGabundo> much less use now that I spend most of my time on my HTC Magic, android powered bjsnider
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, yes but for arguments sake how old is it?
<BUGabundo> laptop?
<bjsnider> yes
<BUGabundo> 16 months old
<BUGabundo> why?
<bjsnider> purchased in april 2008
<bjsnider> and it has an nvidia 8k m chip
 * penguin42 thinks this guy is about 2.5 years now
<penguin42> yeh, /lost+found is dated April 07
<shadeslayer> heh
 * shadeslayer is testing out the new pirc widget....
<penguin42> what's a pirc?
<shadeslayer> penguin42 its a IRC widget
<shadeslayer> for KDE
<penguin42> ah, for when you desperately need to embed irc in a random other app?
<shadeslayer> penguin42 its not an app...... its a widget
<penguin42> oh, when you mean widget you mean thingy that sits on the background as opposed to a widget that's used as part of an app?
<shadeslayer> yep
<penguin42> ah right
<shadeslayer> i practically do everything via widgets..... i hardly open anything :P
<shadeslayer> s/anything/app
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: more around march
<BUGabundo> soooo some one put me to speed
<BUGabundo> what discussion is this?
<penguin42> there doesn't seem to have been one
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, that's one of the ones charlie demerjian says is faulty
<BUGabundo> my 8400mG ?
<bjsnider> in other words there's a high probability that it will fail catastrophically
<bjsnider> yes
<BUGabundo> that can't run vpdau?
<bjsnider> yes
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> great
<BUGabundo> :(
<bjsnider> well that could be a partial failure related to this
<bjsnider> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1004378/why-nvidia-chips-defective
<bjsnider> however, as much evidence as charlie seems to have, i'm not sure i buy it
<bjsnider> he seems to be an anti-nvidia troll
<bjsnider> and i cannot believe apple would continue to pick nvidia over ati if their stuff was really junk
<DSn0wMan> just installed 9.10, but it's not using the right video drive. How can I change it from mesa to radeon?
<bjsnider> mesa is not a video driver
<DSn0wMan> Maybe it's vesa or whatever the generic one is. I really need to change it to radeon, but without xorg.conf I am lost.
<DSn0wMan> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV380 5460) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<DSn0wMan> $ lspci | grep VGA
<DSn0wMan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<DSn0wMan> Not sure why desktop effects don't work
<bjsnider> check lsmod
<DSn0wMan> which module will I be looking for?
<bjsnider> radeon
<DSn0wMan> $ lsmod | grep radeon
<DSn0wMan> radeon                635968  2
<DSn0wMan> ttm                    36212  1 radeon
<DSn0wMan> drm                   159584  5 radeon,ttm,i915
<DSn0wMan> i2c_algo_bit            5760  2 radeon,i915
<bjsnider> i915?
<bjsnider> that's odd
<DSn0wMan> yes, it looks like radeon and intel all in one
<genii> bjsnider: That IS odd. I had the same i915 driver loaded after install which messed up my screen until I removed it and installed the right nvidia one
<bjsnider> i think DanaG had the same  problem too, and there is a bug report for it
<polter> how do I make KMail display messages in HTML format by default?
<DSn0wMan> Is there something particular I should search for on launchpad?
<bjsnider> it would be better if he was here right now, but he ain't. probably out surfing or some damn thing
<bjsnider> you know those cal poly guys
<fatal> My laptop has started to suspend as soon as I unplug/plug the power.... anyone got any hints on how to track down what's causing the suspend instead of continue running on batteries?
<BUGabundo> pointer left :(
<BUGabundo> I had the anwser
<BUGabundo> ohh polter
<polter> ?
<BUGabundo> darn nicks with chars that reseamled other
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> polter: let me open kmail
<BUGabundo> you can set it on settings, but it's a BAD thing :)
<BUGabundo> you can also set per account/folder
<polter> that might be true :)
<polter> but I'll risk it. I'll take a walk on the wild side
<BUGabundo> settings->configure
<polter> I have set it to prefer HTML but it still doesn't ;)
<BUGabundo> Security
<BUGabundo> HTML
<BUGabundo> humm no??
<polter> nope
<polter> I have to click the HTML file in attachments
<BUGabundo> what does View->Fixed font says?
<BUGabundo> or Folder->Prefer HTML ?
<polter> no fixed font, and prefer HTML is enabled
<polter> I asked in #kde if it's broken
<BUGabundo> try #kontac
<BUGabundo> and file a bug on LP and link up to bugs.kde.org
<BUGabundo> either use kmail->Help->report or ubuntu-bug kdepim
<polter> yeah I'll try reporting it.. I might not do it right now though. I'm really tired. Thanks for your help anyway
<BUGabundo> np
<bcurtiswx> hey, anyone know how to change which kernel is loaded by default on GRUB2
 * penguin42 really should upgrade to GRUB2 so I can understand how it works
<yofel> bcurtiswx: use 'GRUB_DEFAULT' in /etc/default/grub
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: where's billybigrigger when we need him?
<BUGabundo> :D
<BUGabundo> or yofel. hi compadre
<yofel> other than that see the wiki page
 * bcurtiswx puts duct tape on BUGabundos fingers
<yofel> hi BUGabundo
 * BUGabundo tears tape with teeth.
<BUGabundo> hey dude what's that for ?
<bcurtiswx> im in a jeftful mood
<bcurtiswx> in /etc/default/grub its set to 0
<bcurtiswx> how do I pick which kernel is set to default?
<yofel> bcurtiswx: yup, that means the default is the first one in the list
<yofel> set it to 'kernel_you_want_position_in_list - 1'
<yofel> afaik grub2 doesn't know savedefault yet
<penguin42> http://grub.enbug.org/Manual is the grub2 manual - fairly readable
<BUGabundo> what would it take to get statusnet deb (former Laconica, Identica software) into karmic now that we are past FF?
<stlsaint> anyone else have issues with compiz and enabling desktop effects
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> nvidia working fine here
<penguin42> stlsaint: It decided my Intel 945 wasn't usable for desktop effects and declined to turn it on
<stlsaint> see i have a nvidia also and its not working at all
<stlsaint> i cant enable desktop effects nor can i use any proprietary drivers...granted its thru a vm
<stlsaint> but vbox should just pull what my host is using right?
<bcurtiswx> yofel: what you said is confusing.. idk what to do still
<penguin42> oh, a vm is unlikely to see the nvidia stuff
<penguin42> that's a whole different kettle of fish
<stlsaint> im not understanding why tho...whats the hold up on it
<genii> vm creates virtual hardware
<penguin42> stlsaint: vbox won't use nvidia drivers within the vm, I'm not sure vbox even does accelerated 3d, if it does that will be vbox specific drivers
<stlsaint> so what driver is it using...
<stlsaint> whoa...i feel slow...i knew that but was so mad about karmic that i did think about that...
<BUGabundo> penguin42: newer vbox has 3D
<stlsaint> virtual hardware...
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Oh cool
<bcurtiswx> yofel: ohh i get it
<bcurtiswx> that was a "minus 1" at the end
<stlsaint> yea it does but i have to install additional guest which is not a prob...you think that will fix it
<bcurtiswx> because its zerod
<yofel> bcurtiswx: exactly
 * penguin42 wonders what the advantages of grub2 are
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: lol
<bcurtiswx> hey no mocking me :P
<bcurtiswx> brb
<BUGabundo> penguin42: full disk LVM ?
<BUGabundo> boot from iso?
<penguin42> how does boot from iso work?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> haven't tested yet
<penguin42> full disk lvm does sound vaguely useful
<stlsaint> curious about lvm...
<penguin42> stlsaint: It's quite powerful but takes a bit of getting used to
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> a bit??
<BUGabundo> that's the understatement of the day
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Trust me, out of the various volume management systems I've seen on various OSs, lvm is not the worst
 * Twigaathy uses straight partitions everywhere, and maybe raid on top of those. Didn't like the look of overcomplicating things and adding an extra level of potention failure with LVM...
<stlsaint> where can i get extensive read up on grub2
<penguin42> yeh, it's overkill for most systems; I had to get used to it since it's RHELs default
<penguin42> stlsaint: http://grub.enbug.org/Manual
<BUGabundo> Twigaathy: partitions are *evil*
<Twigaathy> BUGabundo: you just use full disks?
<BUGabundo> if I can
<BUGabundo> swap on file is evean
<BUGabundo> *if* it worked :)
<Twigaathy> crikey
<Twigaathy> no, I like partitions. Means I can do all kinds of neat tricks like having 1 disk part of 2 raid groups (2 partitions) c_c
<stlsaint> thanks penguin42
<penguin42> lvm can be nice in some cases; especially because you can resize partitions live
<BUGabundo> penguin42: s/resize/grow/
<andresmujica> i cannot imagine a server without LVM....
<penguin42> BUGabundo: True I guess - although I thought it let you shrink? Not that most filesystems let you do that
<BUGabundo> right
<bcurtiswx> yofel: bzzt doesn't work
<BUGabundo> its a mess to shrink it
<BUGabundo> unmount VG , redo table part, resize VL, reduce FS, check FS, mount
<penguin42> it's nice being able to grow VMs in some cases though
<andresmujica> shrink: lvreduce, resize2fs, done.  grow: lvresize, resize2fs, done.  no need to mount/umount
<penguin42> andresmujica: resize2fs first
<penguin42> (to shrink)
<andresmujica> right right... i don't shrink them a lot really..
<BUGabundo> eheehe
<penguin42> the real pain with lvm is rescue discing stuff - it's not as bad these days
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: look at my most recent message
<BUGabundo> would be nice to see the LVM shrink *before* the volume :)
<bcurtiswx> bcurtiswx: yofel: bzzt doesn't work
<BUGabundo> I m looking
<bcurtiswx> i even pasted it :P
<andresmujica> but with a /etc/lvm backup you can rescue your LVM most of the time..
<billybigrigger> afternoon all
<yofel> bcurtiswx: was afk for a moment, sry
<yofel> works here tough o.O
<yofel> hi billybigrigger
<penguin42> andresmujica: Oh, I've never done that - I normally find with the commands it can find itself
<billybigrigger> yofel, sup
<bcurtiswx> i made it 7, because the one i wanted was 8th down
<bcurtiswx> and it still highlighted the top
<andresmujica> penguin42: the metadata is there, the trick is to assign the original uuid to the PV,VG,LV and you -almost always- are ready to go :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-08-30
<penguin42> andresmujica: How does uuid assignment work - never had to do that?
<andresmujica> pvcreate -u UUID, lvcreate -u UUID... etc
 * BUGabundo taps billybigrigger
<penguin42> andresmujica: Does it not just keep UUIDs unless something really bad happens?
 * billybigrigger slaps BUGabundo with a fish
<billybigrigger> :P
<judgen> How do i downgrade to grub1*
 * penguin42 takes billybigrigger's fish
 * BUGabundo fries the fish and doesn't give anything to billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> :(
<BUGabundo> judgen: you install grub-legacy
<billybigrigger> guess i'll have to go fire up the bbq and have steak and corn :P
<andresmujica> oh yeap!  with that trick you can recover from that "really bad" happenings
<judgen> BUGabundo, thanks
<BUGabundo> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Karmic Koala (9.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<judgen> BUGabundo, i cant find any files from grub shell
<BUGabundo> ah?
<judgen> ill try a reboot
<judgen> hope this works
<BUGabundo> ok
<billybigrigger> you need to specify a root before you can find files iirc
<billybigrigger> judgen
<billybigrigger> too bad your gone
<billybigrigger> :P
<drs305> http://www.wiebeswheels.com/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb for 32bit
<drs305> http://www.wiebeswheels.com/notify-osd_0.9.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb for 32bit
<BUGabundo> drs305: ?
<drs305> Wrong channel BUGabundo , sorry.
<BUGabundo> np
<drs305> That was a reference from yesteday on moving osd notification back to the original position. I was trying to copy it to the beginners forum.
<DanaG> argh, my gnome-power-manager brightness indicator stopped working.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: does it ever stay stable ?
<DanaG> Well, it worked for a while, until they reintroduced the "use notify-osd" patch to gnome-power-manager.
<DanaG> Note that I am using the "don't use notify-osd" gnome-stracciatella-session.
<DanaG> I got tired of the suckage that is notify-osd.
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<DanaG> It used to use the same thingy as the volume thingy.
<DanaG> But now there's no indication at all.
<sdest> im having some issues installing wordpress, anyone famillar to help?
<BUGabundo> some are
<BUGabundo> but I'm not familiar with WP on Ubuntu
<sdest> well i apt-getted and installed apache/php5/mysql and everything, and that seems to be okay... but when going through the wordpress install through the web browser when getting to a point it tries to open install.php as a file instead of processing it
<nzmm> stlsaint: hey do you know open source version of virtualbox does 3d
<sdest> i do have a php test file that works just fine so i have no idea
<BUGabundo> nzmm: not sure. should be the same as in sun's branch. check release notes of both, please
<nzmm> cheers
<stlsaint> yes
<BUGabundo> sdest: did you tasksel webserver?
<nzmm> o thnx
<BUGabundo> can you check permitions on that dir?
<stlsaint> you have to use additional  guests
<stlsaint> nzmm, best to go with version 3.0 vbox for now
<nzmm> ok, is that not in repo's
<nzmm> ?
<sdest> i just used apt-get to install apache, its running fine
<BUGabundo> !info virtual-box
<ubottu> Package virtual-box does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo> !search virtual-box
<ubottu> Found:
<nzmm> :)
<BUGabundo> bad bot
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy virtualbox-ose  Candidate: 3.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu1
<stlsaint> nzmm, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-3.0 dkms
<stlsaint>  this is the one i use
<stlsaint> add the vbox repo and the sun public key then update then run that  cmd to get vbox
<genii> BUGabundo: It seems to happen when no package exists but it's referred to by some other package which does exist
 * BUGabundo just got a knot on his head
<BUGabundo> stlsaint: why are you adverting an user to go OFF archive?
<BUGabundo> we *want* our users to use archive versions, and we need testers during devel cycle
<BUGabundo> genii: come again ?
<stlsaint> not trying to just suggesting what works for me...he can take any route he would like to...no malicious activity going on here
<genii> BUGabundo: "<ubottu> Found:"           with no result
<BUGabundo> genii: typo. no '-'
<sdest> Bugabundo: how do i check the permission?
<stlsaint> BUGabundo, i have had issues using archive in past...still working on them now
<nzmm> stlsaint: thanx dude
<sdest> nm, i got drwxr-xr-x 5 www-data www-data 4096 2009-08-29 20:34 wordpress
<BUGabundo> sdest: a simple ls -l should do it
<BUGabundo> and the php file?
<sdest> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data  5259 2009-05-19 11:29 install.php
<stlsaint> no prob
<sdest> its just straight from the download off the website, i havent changed anything
<BUGabundo> no idea
<sdest> wierd
<sdest> if i do it from localhost/wordpress it fails, but from 127.0.0.1/wordpress it works fine
<sdest> and once installed, both work fine
<GSF1200S_> anyone in here know the scripts 9.10 uses for sleep and resume?
<BUGabundo> I sometime use pm-suspend
<GSF1200S_> well.. I have UNR installed on a Asus 1005HA-P, and when the lid is closed it suspends fine. My wireless is goofy on resume, so I just want to rmmod ath9k before  resume, and modprobe ath9k after resume
<GSF1200S_> if I could find the scripts that are run when those events happen, it would be easy
<stlsaint> so what can i expect to not be able to do in karmic since i put it on a vm
<arand> stlsaint: fancy video drivers/acceleration/compiz... although I don't know about the latest 3D support in Vbox...
<stlsaint> arand, yea that much im tracking as i have already tried but i was thinkin more along the line of technical stuff...ie encryption, coding, theme change, etc etc
<arand> stlsaint: I'm not sure, but in theory I don't see why any of that would be impaired... I'd guess the only issue with vms are issues with "hardware".
<stlsaint>  yea i thats what im thinking as well...just trying to get a feel before i dive in
<arand> stlsaint: If there's anywhere diving in murky waters is safe it's when using WMs ;)
<maco> anybody using a wacom? im wondering if the docs from jaunty are still applicable?
<stlsaint> lol...yea you aint lying...ok ok ill be honest...im just to lazy to re-install karmic on the vm right now...you busted me!!
<stlsaint> i have it installed already but if i jack something up im prolly gonna install something like gentoo or mepis or mint
<stlsaint> to lazy to focus on karmic right now
<arand> stlsaint: Yea, I noticed that as well, when I had some interesting issues that I could work on in jaunty and my multiboot setup... However, as far as that worked perfectly, it got kinda booring, and I picked up Karmic again, for some interesting breakage ;)
<stlsaint> oh yea im def gonna end up going back to karmic here shortly...and before october
 * arand meant something like "you want a small daily fix of breakage and if other things fulfill that, you leave alphas be" but due to fatigue, he phrased it very badly...
<stlsaint> hey arand got a issue already...
<stlsaint> arand, care to help
<arand> stlsaint: For your information, you probably know more than me about virtualization, but fire away, else the channel might have ideas...
<stlsaint> k...so i opened my sources list and added the jaunty repo
<stlsaint> reloaded and updated
<stlsaint> now when i try and open again it errors out and says SEGMENT FRAGMENTATION: CORE DUMPED
<arand> From which release was this?
<stlsaint> karmic
<stlsaint> now even when i go directly to the sources list thru dir and not terminal i still get nothing
<stlsaint> i can access the backup i made prior to editing it but i want to know what went wrong
<stlsaint> correction: Segment Fault: Core Dumped was the correct error
<stlsaint> ok so now i can access it thru the dir but not terminal still
<genii> Should "Screensaver" really make it's way onto the most-used programs list?
<arand> stlsaint: Um, why did you add the jaunty repo? (To me it sounds like a thing prone to mess up quite a bit...)
<arand> genii: "most used programs"? What is that scary stuff?
<genii> arand: On my KDE menu the programs used often get listed at the top of the menu. Just seemed odd
<stlsaint> no ive done it before...like when you add the medibuntu repos just for extra stuff...i googled the error and it says something about it being a error with reading from memory
<stlsaint> im going to remove them and see if it works
<Lars_G> I'm here on my netbook, on Karmic
 * Lars_G dances
<arand> stlsaint: could it be that you miss-pasted/typed the entry.
<arand> genii: Ah, ok, for a moment you had me pretty scared that our dear gnome menu was up for a lovely "mindset-remake".
<genii> arand: Maybe I'll bug someone in #kubuntu-devel about it
<arand> genii: Or bug LP ;)
<stlsaint> nope i copied and pasted them from another site then matched them with the ones on my host machine
<stlsaint> you know anything about changing permissions on a file
<arand> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
 * arand hugs ubottu
<stlsaint> good bot
<stlsaint> arand, brb
<arand> stlsaint: I'm heading off to bed real soon, I think.
<stlsaint> thats cool thanks anyway...ttyl
<stlsaint> arand, you there
<arand> stlsaint: yea
<stlsaint> alright so i fixed it
<stlsaint> your right it was the jaunty repo
<stlsaint> jacked up sources list...but i couldnt remove them from /etc/apt/sources i had to remove them from  sources list gui then i was able to get back into my list
<stlsaint> and in good time as well...i was two minutes away from mint or mepis
<arand> stlsaint: so "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" no-worky?
<arand> before, when it was faulty?
<stlsaint> nope but i use gedit instead of nano...but thats when i would get the seg. frag. error...so i changed permissions but before i tried to access it after i did that i removed from gui and it worked so...
<arand> stlsaint: Hmm, odd issue, I don't know at all..
<stlsaint> yea but its fixed for now...on to mepis
<arand> stlsaint: Just a note that using non-default permissions on that file might not be a good idea (default seems to be -rw-r--r-- (644) root:root)
<stlsaint> you know i thought about that but like you said...murky waters + vm = safe
<Flakeparadigm> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Howdies
<Flakeparadigm> I've been using Karmic for a little while and I'm having an issue with my download speeds.
<Flakeparadigm> and just web surfing over all.
<Flakeparadigm> When loading a web page, it says "Looking up (website...)..." for a while then the download/upload speeds a really slow
<Flakeparadigm> outside of Karmic, this isn't a problem.
<Dr_Willis> #1  questions that you will get asked for clarification.. wireed? wireless? what card. what driver?      (and ive no other ideas on trouble shooting) :)
<Flakeparadigm> haha
<Flakeparadigm> it is on both wired and wireless
<Flakeparadigm> Wired: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<Flakeparadigm> Wireless: 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Dr_Willis> Both enabled at the same time?
<Flakeparadigm> yup
<Flakeparadigm> and sepperately too
<Dr_Willis> i would disable wireless and  trouble shoot from there.. Just to eliminate any potential conflicts..
<Dr_Willis> Ive had some wired nics wth flakey drivers that cause many error messages in dmesg.
<Dr_Willis> assuming its a NIC issue..
<Dr_Willis> You could 'test' with various live cd's to see if its  UBUNTU specific also.  but im not sure what a good 'test' would be.
<Dr_Willis> Im just rattling off  'trouble shooting methods' :) that i have used in the past.
<Flakeparadigm> haha :D
<Flakeparadigm> I upgraded from Jaunty which worked perfectly fine, along with windows vista which is on another partition.
<Dr_Willis> try downloading with 'wget' to monitor speeds perhaps. vs with a web browser also.
<Dr_Willis> see if you can narrow it down to specifc apps.. or all apps
<Flakeparadigm> It's in everything.
<Flakeparadigm> Takes forever to connect with apt-get
<Flakeparadigm> torrent speeds are extremely slow
<Dr_Willis> see now.. 'slow to connect' would seem ti imply one set of problems.. but slow downloads.. would imply differnt problems...
<Dr_Willis> how about just Ping times?
<Dr_Willis> how about Lan to lan machine speeds also...
<Flakeparadigm> wget takes a while to Resolve server name.
<Dr_Willis> that sounds almost like a ipv6  or dns issue.
<Flakeparadigm> AH HA!
<Dr_Willis> but once getting the name..   those wouldent affect speeds of downloads.
<Flakeparadigm> IPV6!
<Flakeparadigm> I had an issue with that before and I had figured out how to disable it.
<Dr_Willis> I wouldent think.. and ipv6 hasent been much of an issue  lately
<Dr_Willis> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<maco> the old ipv6 thing was just about dns resolution timeouts, not download speeds
<Dr_Willis> lsmod | grep inet6
<Dr_Willis> see if ipv6 is even enabled...
<alteregoa> i still wonder why those providers do not provide ipv6
<Dr_Willis> its not enabled here on this sytem
<Dr_Willis> maco:  yea.. thats why hes having 'bigger' problems then just ipv6    i think we can logically say that. :)
<Flakeparadigm> maco: Part of the issue though is long dns resolution time
<alteregoa> someday there are no more ipv4 adresses and then its game over
<maco> Flakeparadigm: you can test the ipv6 theory by disabling ipv6 dns in /etc/hosts if you like
<maco> its hosts, right?
<maco> yeah thats it
<maco> but it was supposedly fixed in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> lsmod | grep inet6              will show if the moduile is even loaded..
<maco> dude, its not a module anymore
<maco> its built in
<Dr_Willis> more guides to update then it seems
<Dr_Willis> so much for wiki pages. :P
<maco> i can access ipv6.google.com and i dont have that module loaded
<Dr_Willis> access it 'how' exactly? Ping? in a browser?
<Flakeparadigm> maco: So in the /etc/hosts would I comment out the lines about ipv6?
<alteregoa> heh megaman killed dr. willy
<alteregoa> i still wonder why samba shares do not automaticly use the owner of the user who created the share
<alteregoa> that such stupid thing anybody should assume it uses the user who created the share
<genii> alteregoa: Compartmentalization is a useful thing. So each user should have their own area, and a public area where everyone can use.
<Dr_Willis> alteregoa:  you mean the 'gui app' that generates the shares?    or what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> alteregoa:  i just set up where each users HOME's are shared  and leave it at that normally.
<bucky> he just doesn't like the default behavior
<Dr_Willis> theres more ways to set up shares then that 'right click on a folder -> share'  :) so i guess its a moot point.
<Dr_Willis> the fact we actually HAVE that feature  - is  impressive. :P
<Dr_Willis> Im still not sure how it works. (magic?)
<bucky> i love samba
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis: that seems kind of scary, actually. I don't see a way for an administrator to actually determine from the Samba CLI/config that something is shared. unless they're connected, in which case smbstatus helps
<mpontillo> when you create a share in Nautilus like that, the share is invisible to even "/usr/bin/testparm -svt UTF-8" - which purports to generate a "normalized" config...
<Dr_Willis> mpontillo:  i tend to use findsmb,  and smbtree
<Dr_Willis> yea - that share by nautilus is.. somehow special. :)
<bucky> lol
<Dr_Willis> i dont think it even shows up in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mpontillo> yeah, must be using some kind of internal API to poke at Samba without changing the config. smbtree - heh, the first thing it asked me was "Enter root's password:"
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking smbtree can also run as a user..  but i rarely use it. :)
<Dr_Willis> i like 'findsmb' :)
<mpontillo> I figured that (was running 'sudo' to make sure I could query the Samba daemon) but even when I entered the password I thought I used with "smbpasswd -a" it didn't work for my normal user either.
<mpontillo> if I press "enter" I simply get no output though.
<Dr_Willis> Kubuntu/kde4 dosent have the 'right click to share' feature. :)
<genii> c4pt: dmesg ungarbled now?
<Dr_Willis> So i cant test it out
<genii> Sorry, misdirect
<GSF1200S> anyone here know what scripts are called for sleep/suspend and for resume?
<alteregoa> the gui app
<genii> GSF1200S: They're usually in /etc/acpi
<alteregoa> if you add a share from within nautilus
<alteregoa> it should have at least a tab where you can enter the permissions
<alteregoa> owner and group
<GSF1200S> genii: hmmm, yeah I found a sleep.sh but I was looking for a resume script- does it call the same one?
<genii> GSF1200S: That I'm not sure on
<alteregoa> i hate this text editing crap, and someday gnome should use a  XML configuration for anything else
<alteregoa> a tree, like windows or mac
<GSF1200S> hmm.. ok.. i wonder if any scripts are called on resume
<alteregoa> instead putting new functionality into gnome, put usability into it
<MindVirus1> All of the sounds from alerts are only going out to my left speaker.
<alteregoa> linux is still to conservative, i hope this changes asap
<MindVirus1> Any suggestions?
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis: aha! looking at the deb source for samba gave me a clue. (there is a usershare.patch in debian/patches) starting with Samba 3.0.23 you can use "net usershare" to add user specific shares. so "net usershare info" gets the info for your own user. but, I still don't know how an admin would do it
<alteregoa> yeah get a few programmers from mac
<alteregoa> ask wozniac
<bucky> he'll work for free... those guys a generous
<bucky> are*
<GSF1200S> Linux doesnt need revolutionary changes in using text files- it needs revolutionary changes in advertising
<mpontillo> alteregoa: gnome does in fact widely use XML... have you have seen gconf-editor?
<bucky> proprietary software on proprietary hardware... that's the ticket
<alteregoa> lol
<Dr_Willis> a net command? :)
<alteregoa> how can you advertise such a complex OS? it should be easy for anybody
<Dr_Willis> net - Tool for administration of Samba and remote CIFS servers.
<alteregoa> mpontillo: i think system wide, including the kernel
<Dr_Willis> never noticed the 'net' command befor. :)
<alteregoa> echo 1 > blah  (sorry such switches are obsolete)
<mpontillo> alteregoa: as for entering the share permissions, I wonder if they are the same as the filesystem permissions - IOW you'd edit Properties > Permissions in Nautilus, or chmod or (etc)
<GSF1200S> altergoa: linux is not that hard
<GSF1200S> especially ubuntu
<mpontillo> alteregoa: and of course there's sysctl for kernel options, but even a MacOS kernel hacker could appreciate that separation between kernel and user space settings, no?
<GSF1200S> i use arch and it can be a pain sometimes, although it has its merits
<MindVirus1> Anyone?
<alteregoa> i hope mark shuttleworth is getting a few chinese and indian geeks and build it from scratch
<alteregoa> without depending on debian
<GSF1200S> i understand what you mean though- im not discrediting you. I dont think linux will ever be more than 5% market share before the traditional OS is phased out
<MindVirus1> Does anyone get PulseAudio instability?
<bucky> this all started because symbolics wouldn't give RMS the printer drivers
<GSF1200S> everything will move to cloud computing if corporations get there way, and they usually do
<MindVirus1> GSF1200S: I don't see what that has to do with Linux.
<MindVirus1> One still needs an operating system.
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis: yeah I had forgotten that 'net' had a Samba counterpart. sadly, "net usershare list" core dumps for me
<Dr_Willis> heh,,, lets try it here mpontillo
<Dr_Willis> net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<GSF1200S> yeah, but it will diminish the purpose of the OS serving the user versus it serving the corporations
<Dr_Willis> IT works here mpontillo but ive no iudea how to enable 'user' shareing....  using Kubuntu here.
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis:  of course - I have a user share defined (using Nautilus) - I'm curious if yours crashes since you didn't have one defined.
<Dr_Willis> it dident crash.
<GSF1200S> maybe linux  will exist at that point, but everything in such a case will be a shell of what it once was
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis: could try "net usershare add" - maybe narrow it down to something Nautilus is doing or not
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have the samba service installed yet.. I think
<GSF1200S> just my opinion
<alteregoa> sometime i feel like the gurus act like amish peoples, but thats just a subjective manner of view
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis: right, I didn't either until I tried to right-click and run "Sharing Options" on a folder - then it installed Samba for me. surprised me with its smarts ;)
<Dr_Willis> net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares.
<Dr_Willis> I got to figure out how to enable user shares on kubuntu. :)
<bucky> alteregoa, i want Linus to get a grant to hire theo de raadt to do a security audit on the kernel
<SwedeMike> you have to edit smb.conf (that's at least one way of enabling it)
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis:  ah! there would be the system-wide place to look for them. now it just needs a CLI...
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis: you can make one manually with something like: mkdir ~/foo ; net usershare add foo ~/foo
<Dr_Willis> ok. looks like its enabled in  smb.conf
<Dr_Willis> I imagine i NEED to install teh samba package also. :)
<Dr_Willis> Installing samba helped. :)
<Dr_Willis> net usershare add Shared /home/willis/Shared/ SharedStuff
<Dr_Willis> so - we learned some samba stuff today at least.
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis: yep - and "net usershare info" works for me, but "net usershare list" segfaults even with an only-CLI-defined user share, forme.
<Dr_Willis> net usershare list
<Dr_Willis> shared
<Dr_Willis> its working here.
<Dr_Willis> I did add  a smbpasswd for my user also
<mpontillo> just did a short GDB session - it's crashing for me net_lookup_name_from_sid () - maybe a problem with my user, though I swear I did the smbpasswd correctly
<Dr_Willis> all i did was edit smb.conf to be the right workgroup. installed samba,  gave the user  'sudo smbpasswd -a username' then tried the  net usershare add shared command
<mpontillo> okay - I did the same, except without modifying the workgroup...
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis: does "smbstatus" work for you as your normal user? it gives me a "Permission denied" error unless I run it under sudo
<Dr_Willis> smbstatus
<Dr_Willis> ERROR: Failed to initialise messages database: Permission denied
<Dr_Willis> messaging_tdb_init failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Dr_Willis> sudo smbstatus shows nothing connected.. but thats because.. nothing is connected.  to my share :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i can see the share.. but cant copy things to it.. or see things in it.. :()
<mpontillo> Dr_Willis: that must be part of the magic of Nautilus.... in /var/lib/samba/usershares/<share-name> there should be an acl and a guest_ok line ... it set the usershare_acl to usershare_acl=S-1-1-0:F if you set it writable by all
<mpontillo> still can't figure out this core dump - 3 tries and it's crashed in 3 different places. I think they are real bugs but they seem a bit ... random
<Dr_Willis> well i can copy from.. but not to the share. :)
<mpontillo> yeah the 'F' should allow "full access" - but Nautilus also warned me that it was setting the filesystem permissions on that directly (i.e. chmod g+w)
<Dr_Willis> yep that was it,'
<mpontillo> (ooh - I like gnome-packagekit)
<bucky> i'm looking for a bug report on that http://tinyurl.com/lou3r2
<bucky> 515 pages matching "net usershare list"
<bucky> 20 reports per page
<DanaG> off-topic, but interesting: http://www.wincustomize.com/zoom.aspx?skinid=6941&libid=1
<mpontillo> bucky: thanks; I was trying to narrow the search down a bit but launchpad is now timing out =(
<bucky> i narrowed it down to 1300 possibilities ;)
<DanaG> oh yeah, for me, /var/lib/samba/usershares does not exist, at all!
<Dr_Willis> I dident have a 'usershres' untill i isntalled the samba package
<Dr_Willis> !find usershares
<ubottu> Package/file usershares does not exist in karmic
<mpontillo> I think it's created at runtime.
<Dr_Willis> yea.. its a directory with a file for each share
<DanaG> For me, I installed samba, and still didn't have a usershares dir.
<Dr_Willis> i installed it. then ran that one command
<Dr_Willis> net usershare add Shared /home/willis/Shared/ SharedStuff  <some extra options here also i think>
<mpontillo> still confused about these crashes. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/261789/ looking at the code, it's crashing because there is a NULL pointer, but the storage the pointer is supposed to point to was allocated way down on the stack
<Dr_Willis> over my head. :)
<Dr_Willis> I know Null about Pointers.
<mpontillo> does that mean that if you try to access your knowledge about them, you segfault? ;)
 * Dr_Willis is null terminated
<mpontillo> I'm worried it's some kind of compiler issue.
<mpontillo> which would be over my head ;)
<bucky> in the changelog on samba.org it says
<bucky> The default passdb backend has been changed to 'tdbsam'!
<bucky> mpontillo, your segfault is looking for krb5
<bucky> maybe in /usr/share/doc/samba*/Debian.README or other they changed this
<bucky> maybe that has something to do with this?
<mpontillo> interesting - but the 2nd one is more sinister. static int net_usershare_list() allocates a structure on the stack, in a static function. then it passes it around, and somehow it becomes NULL...
<mpontillo> I'm not sure how to troubleshoot the passdb backend. this system was upgraded from Jaunty so I might have something mismatched.
<mpontillo> though, samba was never installed.
<bucky> they made a lot of changes in samba http://us3.samba.org/samba/history/samba-3.4.0.html
<MindVirus1> How do I automatically install suggested packages?
<Dr_Willis> I hate to 'suggest' it - but Ubuntu could almost use a 'samba-help-setup-wizzard' to check/trouble shoot common issues. :()
<bucky> MindVirus1, sudo wajig installrs <package_name>
<MindVirus1> What now?
<DanaG> wajig?
<DanaG> what's a "wajig"?
 * MindVirus1 's eyes glaze over
<bucky> Dr_Willis, there's a gadmin-samba in gadmin-tools
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. Installed gadmin-tools and it also installed several services.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Never understood the logic of that. :)
<darthanubis> MindVirus1: if you don't know the basics of installing software, you should not be running development software that is still alpha. And if you stubbornly do so, don't except too much in the form of help.
<MindVirus1> darthanubis: pardon me? I very well know the basics of installing software.
<DanaG> (11:58:49 PM) bucky: MindVirus1, sudo wajig installrs <package_name>
<DanaG> That's what the "Eyes glaze over" sounds like it's about, to me.
<darthanubis> [02:49] <MindVirus1> How do I automatically install suggested packages?
<DanaG> wajig?  what the heck is a wajig?
<Dr_Willis> i dont even rember how to tell  it to install the suggewted.. :) I tend to just see what it suggests and cut/paste install  them also.
<MindVirus1> darthanubis: read my question slowly.
<darthanubis> and?
<darthanubis> you don't know how?
<MindVirus1> darthanubis: I looked through the man page of apt-get. There is --install-recommends but no --install-suggesteds.
<MindVirus1> darthanubis: people tend to get insulted when you make stupid assumptions about them.
<DanaG> I use the aptitude ncurses ui to do that.  go to package, list details, select a dependency, select to install, and then hit shift-M to markauto.
<darthanubis> there was no assuymption
<darthanubis> you asked a "stupid" question
<MindVirus1> darthanubis: how was my question stupid?
<darthanubis> read it slowly
<RAOF> sudo aptitude install -o APT::Install-Suggests=true $PACKAGENAME
<MindVirus1> RAOF: thanks.
<MindVirus1> darthanubis: I wrote it. Why the hell would I read it slowly?
<darthanubis> there someone did your homework for you
<MindVirus1> darthanubis: yeah, because God knows even basic users know how to do that.
<RAOF> That's certainly something _I've_ never used, and only knew because I'd run across that question being asked before.
<MindVirus1> I see that line fly by #ubuntu ALL the time.
<Dr_Willis> Well.. i dident,,but i did find  a good answer just now on google. Via editjng the apt.conf file.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-configure-apt-get-to-install-suggested-packages-169746/
<MindVirus1> darthanubis: your attitude was misplaced.
<RAOF> That's not a good line to add to apt.conf; if you do, installing practically anything will install practically everything :)
<Dr_Willis> Yep thats what the thread says..
<Dr_Willis> This OTHER thread says
<Dr_Willis> !info wajig
<ubottu> wajig (source: wajig): simplified Debian package management front end. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.43 (karmic), package size 95 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Dr_Willis> To use wajig :)
<Dr_Willis> So, for example if you wanted to install the mozilla-thunderbird package with all suggested and recommended packages you would issue the following command:
<Dr_Willis> sudo wajig installrs mozilla-thunderbird
<arvind_khadri> hi, is anyone experiencing a lag in sound when they click on some other app, and even when the song starts, then also there is a lag. a lag as in the sound gets stuck
<Dr_Willis> Not seen that issue here.
<Dr_Willis> So you are playing a song... launch some other app and the sound player hants for a few  moments?
<MindVirus1> Is anyone getting massive pulseaudio instability?
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis, yes... for a sec or two
<Dr_Willis> MindVirus1:  not seeing any sound issues here. (Hmm... is that logical?) :)
<Dr_Willis> However i am testing Kubuntu also. Not Ubuntu
<MindVirus1> Dr_Willis: pulseaudio dies every few minutes.
<arvind_khadri> Dr_Willis, also i dont hear login sound... the default theme sound when a successful login happens
<richardcavell> arvind_khadri: I don't get login sound either
<richardcavell> mate, I'm uninstalling Karmic until the final release
<arvind_khadri> richardcavell, ohh... ok
<richardcavell> arvind_khadri: When they put the notify-osd window at the middle right and didn't apologize for it or make it configurable, I thought 'nah'
<richardcavell> I've done my fair share filing bug reports
<richardcavell> the rest is up to them
<arvind_khadri> Mistakes happen ... and i guess we should be happy that someone is fixing it for us, this community is really helpful than any other...
<richardcavell> The Ubuntu community does seem a fair bit better
<richardcavell> the debian people are the worst
<arvind_khadri> notify-osd , imho, is some tint part.
<arvind_khadri> *tiny
<richardcavell> yet, their distro is arguably the most mature, has the most features, and the most platforms
<richardcavell> So Ubuntu is right to leech from it
<richardcavell> But Ubuntu improves on the debian snobbery
<arvind_khadri> richardcavell, why do you say so? their community is really good.. they stick to their standards...
<richardcavell> arvind_khadri: You find a bit of attitude among debian people
<richardcavell> like slackware
<richardcavell> they don't want newbies
<arvind_khadri> richardcavell, every community has those kind of people...
<richardcavell> If I ran a big corporation, I would switch it from Microsoft to Ubuntu
<richardcavell> But I wouldn't switch it to debian
<arvind_khadri> and debian is arguably the most stable OS ever... i can run a development kernel on it and still not be worried about things breaking
<arvind_khadri> patches which happen their dont break your apps... see its all about what you want.. if you want stability nothing better than debian, their community is really too good.
<Machtin> http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/609/image029d.jpg
<Machtin> what can i do about this? it's the new -8-kernel.. -7 was never installed, i directly upgraded yesterday from 9.04 to 9.10
<richardcavell> Machtin: that sucks
<richardcavell> Machtin: did you only just take that photo now?
<Machtin> nope, yesterday
<Machtin> but i could take it now, nothing changed.
<richardcavell> Machtin: do you understand the message at the bottom?
<Machtin> after the orange star? i think yes.
<richardcavell> okay
<richardcavell> have you tried it?
<Machtin> i did "fsck"
<Machtin> with no options at all.. but i think it can't write anything.. i mean.. it's read-only, no?
<richardcavell> correct
<Machtin> i had the same problem with the machine i'm online now.. but it worked with 2.6.31-8 being released.
<richardcavell> mind you the problem is with the superblock, not with the filesystem
<Machtin> (reinstalled, though.. because i didn't know how else to fix the problem)
<richardcavell> So what happened after you did fsck?
<Machtin> i think it checked sda1 in 5 steps.. then it finished and i ctrl+d'd
<richardcavell> did it fix anything?
<richardcavell> after you did Ctrl+D, did it boot okay, or same problem?
<Machtin> i think it said it did, but it still doesn't work.
<Machtin> same problem.
<richardcavell> We could try to fix it
<arvind_khadri> Machtin, did you do fsck ?
<richardcavell> But since you don't have any data that you're trying to preserve, you might as well reinstall
<richardcavell> Machtin: what you can also do is boot from the live CD and do fsck /dev/sda1 *without* mounting the internal hard disk at all
<Machtin> hm.. will try that.
<Machtin> strange thing, though. bbl, will report back :) thanks for now richardcavell
<richardcavell> Machtin: no problem
<richardcavell> and it's not even close to the strangest error I've had on Karmic
<cbr_> hi, my karmic locks up during init
<cbr_> previously init crashed and used 100% cpu during shutdown
<cbr_> but it wont work on startup either
<cbr_> what could be the problem_
<cbr_> ?
<arvind_khadri> cbr_, which kernel?
<cbr_> uhm
<cbr_> .31-7
<cbr_> 7.18
<cbr_> at least thats the version of the linux-image package
<cbr_> but the version of linux-image-2.6.31-7-generic seems to be 7.27
<Machtin> hehe.. that -7-kernel seems to suck.
<cbr_> also, why doesnt grub present me with a menu anymore_
<cbr_> ?
<cbr_> it just keeps going
<cbr_> not allowing me to choose kernels
<arand> cbr_: if you single-boot that's the new proposed behaviour, using some shift+F#  combo to show the menu.
<arvind_khadri> cbr_, as its grub2 ... check /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<arand> As far as I know at least, I'm guessing they've put it into KK then...
<richardcavell> Machtin: that -7 kernel should be nuked from orbit
<cbr_> kk_
<cbr_> ?
<arvind_khadri> cbr_, upgrade to -8
<cbr_> yeah, im trying from a chroot
<cbr_> im in knoppix at the moment
<cbr_> aww shit
<cbr_> i have no /dev tree
<cbr_> and apt-get seems to fail
<cbr_> i have another kernel though, whats the combination to get a grub menu or smth?
<arand> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
 * arand imagines the chaos that will ensue in #ubuntu after release, and no one knows which version of grub that people have/help ...
<Machtin> richardcavell: okay.. i did that, rebooted.. and the same thing happens.. but i forgot to mention something:
<richardcavell> ok
<Machtin> the first time i boot, it boots until the splash-screen-bar is filled completely.. then nothing happens for a while and i think the system is broken (can't activate num-lock e.g.)
<cbr_> # update-grub
<cbr_> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<Machtin> then i hit the reset-button and the same thing happens again.
<cbr_> thats bad
<cbr_> i cant run update-grub in a chroot
<arvind_khadri> cbr_, ask in #grub
<richardcavell> Machtin: well at least you're getting further than last time
<richardcavell> What sort of set up do you have?
<richardcavell> That sounds like the point at which X should start
<arand> cbr_: hmm you can always edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg manually, although it's in general not the preferred way...
<cdE|Woozy> cbr_, have you mounted /dev?
<Machtin> meaning hardware? it's a gigabyte board with an intel i7-920 and a ATI-Card
<Machtin> i think ~4800 or something.
<cbr_> cdE|Woozy, prolly not
<richardcavell> Machtin: can you boot the live CD?
<Machtin> i did, yes
<Machtin> (to run that fsck)
<richardcavell> and it's only after installing updates that you're not able to boot, right?
<Machtin> yup
<richardcavell> right
<richardcavell> so you've got an issue with the latest updates
<Machtin> well.. but.
<cbr_> cdE|Woozy, how do i do that
<Machtin> no, wait a sec.
<cdE|Woozy> before you chroot, do sudo mount --bind /dev /whereyoumountedyourfs/dev
<Machtin> it could be anything in karmic - i updated that machine from 9.04 yesterday.
<cdE|Woozy> the whole process is described on the wiki page arand pointed out
<fakeer> my 9.04 is broken for almost 3-4 months now..tried everything..but now use...there's no sound and for last 2 months this new problem "you session lasted for less than 10 seconds..." .... i want a complete revamp but i've gigs of packages installed and i've now a very slow internet connection....what to do??
<cdE|Woozy> "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD"
<richardcavell> Machtin: what live CD do you have?
<richardcavell> Karmic or Jaunty?
<Machtin> jaunty
<richardcavell> Okay, my bad
<richardcavell> I thought your live CD might have been Karmic
<richardcavell> Well, I guess all we can say is that Karmic is broken on your hardware
<Machtin> Hm, trying a karmic live cd would be a logical thing to do, though.
<richardcavell> you might not even be fully updated, since in order to properly update you need to at least get into X
<Machtin> i see
<richardcavell> Machtin: can you at least get to a root shell
<richardcavell> same way you did before
<cbr_> ok, i will try a reboot
<Machtin> uhm, yes..
<richardcavell> or hold down escape while booting
<Machtin> like on that picutre
<richardcavell> and type
<richardcavell> yep
<richardcavell> type apt-get update
<Machtin> no networking
<richardcavell> and then apt-get upgrade
<richardcavell> ah damn
<richardcavell> if you hold down escape you ought to be able to get a grub menu
<richardcavell> and it will give you a recovery mode option
<richardcavell> and one of them is root shell with networking
<richardcavell> try that
<Machtin> didn't work either :/
<richardcavell> do you get a grub menu?
<Machtin> yes, always
<Machtin> no need for escape btw..
<richardcavell> and one of the options will be (recovery mode), right?
<Machtin> yup
<richardcavell> so select that one
<richardcavell> and it gives you some choices, right?
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, create a apt on cd
<Machtin> i know, i already did :)
<arvind_khadri> !apton | fakeer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apton
<richardcavell> one of them will be root shell with networking or something like that
<Machtin> richardcavell: no, actually it doesn't :/ but i get to the choices you mean when i "shutdown now" in the root shell
<arvind_khadri> !aptoncd | fakeer
<ubottu> fakeer: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Machtin> however when i select root-shell with networking there, i still have no networking.. don't get why.
<richardcavell> what sort of net connection are you on?
<Machtin> though i only tried once.. i can retry, wouldn't do any harm.
<Machtin> ethernet.. didn't get wlan to work
<richardcavell> yeah, use ethernet cable
<Machtin> though it's dlan, actually.
<richardcavell> use ethernet cable
<richardcavell> see if you can boot to root shell with networking and do a full upgrade of your puter
<richardcavell> in fact, do it several times because sometimes new upgrades come available only after an upgrade
<Machtin> well.. i'll try that again, will be back in a few minutes!
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: ubottu : thanks but shall they contain every app installed?? and how to solve this "your lasted less than 10 seconds .." problem..because for the last 12 months this error is not letting me use Ubuntu.. not even in Safe Gnome
<Machtin> richardcavell: the update worked this time :) though it didn't help fixing the problem.. i rebooted and the system again hangs, when it finishes the loading-bar
<richardcavell> did you upgrade and update as much as you could?
<Machtin> uhm, i used dist-upgrade, but yes
<Machtin> (and upgrade.. and safe-upgrade.. just to be absolutely sure)
<richardcavell> okay
<richardcavell> well then Karmic's rooted on your machine
<richardcavell> are you using ext file system?  Have enough spare hard disk space?  All the obvious boxes are checked?
<Machtin> ext3, should be about 500gbyte
<cbr> a newer kernel helps me boot
<richardcavell> yeah -7 was a bit of a hiccup
<cbr> although i had some additional fun cuz knoppix had mounted my filesystems in the future
<Machtin> read that before. :)
<cbr> o btw, can karmic boot without an initrd?
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, i think your .ICEauthority files are toasted... every app installed only through apt-get or aptitude... not the ones you compiled
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: fine then.. i didn't compiled anything..... so, how to go about .ICEauthority files???
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, i have no idea.its just a wild guess, did you google about your issue? and once again are you on Karmic or Jaunty?
<Machtin> richardcavell: thanks again for trying! guess i'll try that karmic live cd, just to have double checked
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: oh sorry..shud've told... Jaunty...
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: yeah..googled and tried many things that were listed at different places...
<fakeer> no help
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, then, try asking in #ubuntu also...
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: tried ..no response .. :(
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, backup your packages and re-install jaunty
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: how to backup then?? because it's unlikely i will be able to login because of this "...10 seconds " problem......
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, the 10s login is just for X or even for the tty?
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: once i was able to log in using Gnome-Safe adnd their i managed to copy .xsession-erros file
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, oh ok...do you still have it? if yes, paste it.
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: http://pastebin.com/m7a022d77
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, doesnt give anything useful , afaik... what you can do is, login to a tty and the do a cp -Rf on /var/cache/apt/ to some local drive and then install Jaunty freshly
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: will this command be able to reinstall my packages.....once i was told in #ubuntu some times back that this is like copying Program Files folder of windows and doesn't install s/w ...just curious ...
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, that will only backup your apps and stuff... after you install jaunty, place them back into that folder
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: alright.thanks.. and tty is terminal where i go after CTL+ALT+F1 after my safe gnome freezes.. right?
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, yes
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: thanks...hope it works..
<arvind_khadri> fakeer, np, just copy the files onto a local drive first, and then install jaunty
<fakeer> arvind_khadri: ok...
<zeeble> hi. i have 9.04 running fine. are there some big time problems if i dist-upgrade to koala?
<Dr_Willis> You may want to wait. :) unless you can risk 'problems'
<apparle> does karmic come with GRUB2
<arand> apparle: indeed it does, but not if you upgrade to it.
 * Dr_Willis conferims that statement
<Dr_Willis> confirms
<Dr_Willis> agrees with....
 * Dr_Willis is now studdying the art of Grub-2-Fu!
<arand> i.e. you'll need a new install for grub2
<apparle> Dr_Willis: You told me yesterday you are studying GRUB 2 :)
<apparle> can I acheive this in GRUB 2 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=sum-text-splash.png
<apparle> and how to do that in GRUB 1
<arand> apparle: isn't that just done by removing the "quiet" boot parameter?
<apparle> arand: I don't know...........or I wouldn't have asked :)
<Dr_Willis> grub 2 has some gfx features...  and settings..  whats the actual thing youa re trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> that looks like some fancy usplash setup to me
<Dr_Willis> i disable that stuff. :)
<apparle> Dr_Willis: nothing................just getting to know things :)
<arand> apparle: hm, yea, I'm not sure (so I was kinda asking the channel there), but if it's like I think it is...:
<apparle> Dr_Willis: I am not doing anything till I install karmic
<apparle> :)
<Dr_Willis> For booting up.. simple is better...
<Dr_Willis> too many fancy gfx/stuff and you have to work to see the actual error messages/info when things do happen.
<arand> in grub1 you just remove "quiet" from the concerned kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> I will say that Karmic boots to the login screen in like 20 sec here... or less..
<Dr_Willis> its amazing fast.
<Dr_Willis> My GRUB delay is longer then the boot time. :P
<arand> In grub2, to go with recommended things you would edit /etc/default/grub remove "quiet" from the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and then run the command "update-grub2"
<Dr_Willis> You may want 'nosplash' also to get rid of that little animated bar also
<apparle> thanks all
<apparle> bye
<apparle> I am just waitin for karmic.....................
<arand> apparle: bye :)
<shappie> Is it right that KPackageKit is replaced with Synaptic?
<arand> Dr_Willis: is there such a thing as "nosplash" I though it was just "splash" or blank?
<Dr_Willis> could be nosplash just  replaces splash so it dont see splash so it dont do splash. :)
<Dr_Willis> easier to rember i guess and undo.
<Dr_Willis> you could use noquiet to remove quiet also i guess
<Dr_Willis> i do know theres also 'nofb' to disable the framebuffer
<shappie> Am i the only than that finds synaptic in his Kubuntu menu?
<Dr_Willis> I installed synaptic :) imjust so used to it...
<Dr_Willis> using Kubuntu here.. first thingi did was install synaptic heh
<shappie> Ok, i didnt install it myself... And KPackageKit disappeared...
<Dr_Willis> i really HATE the way the kubutnu menus are laid out.. too hard to find anything
<shappie> I didnt liked KPackageKit anyway it always crashed and it didnt work fine for me
<Dr_Willis> i end up just typing the names
<shappie> lol
<Dr_Willis> that lancelot widgit thing seems a little better
<Dr_Willis> Aha - thers a 'switch to classic style' option
<Dr_Willis> MUCH better
<shappie> Dr_Willis: Do you know what the indicator display widget does?
<Dr_Willis> Now i can explore the menus and not have to click 100 times
<shappie> lol
<Dr_Willis> shappie:  never did fiure that one out
<shappie> lol me to :(
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of... trash widget things
<shappie> i doesnt do anything...
<Dr_Willis> oh wait.. we  should be using the correct term...
<Dr_Willis> 'plasmids'
<shappie> lol
<Dr_Willis> Like in  That Game.. BioShock..
<shappie> plasmids of plasmoids?
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait.. thats Plasmioids?
<shappie> or*
 * Dr_Willis steams the Adam!
<Dr_Willis> steals.
<shappie> lol
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt use Silly catchy names.
<Dr_Willis> that everyone gets wrong.
<shappie> Im going to delete my old kernels (before -8) which packages i need to remove?
<Dr_Willis> A whole 'biological' type nameing scheme would be cool.
<Dr_Willis> i seem to have 4 different package manager tools now
<shappie> In kubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> yea..  Looking through the menus at what i got installed.
<shappie> lol
<shappie> should be enough...
<Dr_Willis> '/usr/share/apport/apport-kde' needs your password....
<Dr_Willis> that is CONSTANTLY poping up.. when.. it shouldent.
<shappie> Can i remove old linux-headers?
<Dr_Willis> it must be the kde UAC equilivent.
<shappie> i hate UAC...
<shappie> I put it off on my vista install
<Dr_Willis> but it makes your system Safer!
<shappie> Yea and it makes me angry...
<arand> apparently vga=xxx don't work no more as a kernel parameter, where can I find documentation on the replacing parameters?
<Dr_Willis> Guy had a 'new' windows laptop at work.. I gave him a pad of paper and tole him to keep a Tally of how many times the UAC thing showed up.. (he was a big windows fanboy)
<Dr_Willis> in the course of like 2 hrs..it was close to 100 times. :P
 * ikonia nudges the topic 
<Dr_Willis> We want the same security in.. oh.. never mind.. :P
<ikonia> arand: who said that didn't work - and what kernel. It works for me
<Dr_Willis> i was just thinking tha vga= also works here for me...
<Dr_Willis> unless the framebuffer is disabled.. or am i confused again?
<ikonia> could be
<Dr_Willis> framebuffer is such a neat idea.. that causes so many issues...
<arand> Oh, I got some message "blah... deprecated blah... use payloadgraphicssumething...blah" last time I tried in KK.
<ikonia> yes, when not used correctly. I'm curious to arand's kernel version and who said it didn't work
<shappie> Can i remove old linux-headers-2.6.31-X packages?
<ikonia> shappie: if you're not using it
<shappie> Ok ty
<arand> I think this was on -7
<arand> Guess I could have a look now.
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1248302    mentions the vga= and payload= stuff
 * Dr_Willis does some reading
<ikonia> interesting
<Dr_Willis> gfxpayload=true
<Dr_Willis> now lets see where does that go...
<shappie> I got the idea my internet is much slower on kubuntu... (compared to XP/vista)
<shappie> Loading pages takes way to long...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm I have No idea what /etc/grub.d/40_custome is actually doing...
<Dr_Willis> souldent you set gfxpayload=true   in the 00_header or 05_debian_theme?
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/416772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416772 in grub2 "[karmic] please add config option for 'set gfxpayload' to /etc/default/grub" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<arand> Seems like vga=xxx are supposed to work still, however I get the blank screen that reporter speaks of, I'm guessing the other option would make no diff.
<Dr_Willis> i cant figure out where to get some background images either. :)
<Dr_Willis> rereading the config scripts and seeing..
<Dr_Willis> i wonder if grub-invader actually adds a proper grub entry now. :)
<Dr_Willis> oops its 'grub-invaders'
<Dr_Willis> hay. I think it did! :)
<penguin42> did someone say there was a set of debug symbol files that I could get after I got a core?
 * penguin42 has a ff core and a pretty backtrace and I think it would be better if I had about 70 stack frames just at offsets in xulrunner
<ug_tinker> is compiz workin for anyone with koala
<Dr_Willis> using KUbuntu at the moment.. so cant say
<Dr_Willis> ive not heard anyone else in here asking about it.. so im guessing its working
<shappie> Using kubuntu to (vid driver doesnt even support effects...)
<maxb> fine for me
<ug_tinker> my theme plays up.. so i had to change that too.. ..  (should i reinstall nvidia drivers
<BUGabundo> ug_tinker: not very well
<BUGabundo> I'm having trouble with composite :\
<maxb> penguin42: ddebs, as mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash, maybe?
<penguin42> maxb: Yep I think that's it - thanks
<shappie> When i tried putting on compositing on kubuntu 9.10 with radeonhd driver i couldnt login anymore... So i had to change kwinrc config file in recovery mode.
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> this should be better now
<BUGabundo> killed and restarted Compiz
<shappie> I'm using 2 screens (idential 20inch samsung screens) but my DVI-1 is the mainscreen and DVI-0 the second screen. Kubuntu 9.10 automaticly puts all windows on DVI-0 but i like them on DVD-1. Is there a possibility to change the default screen?
<ug_tinker> try nvida settings?... "make primary display" ?
<shappie> ug_tinker: Forgot to tell im using ATi graphic card (radeon HD3850)
<ug_tinker> :)
<shappie> And im using radeonhd opensource driver (screens configured using RandR)
<penguin42> maxb: Tht's given me a much much prettier backtrace
<penguin42> shappie: So you can move the windows onto the 2nd screen - your issue is just the initial placement?
<shappie> penguin42: Yea everything works fine but KDE uses DVI-0 as default screen. So if i start firefox it pops up on DVI-0 but i can move it to DVI-1...
<penguin42> that sounds like hopefully KDE settings could change - in Gnome most stuff seems to put the window on the display where my mouse cursor currently is
<shappie> penguin42: KDE4 display settings doesnt does anything good here... When i open it up it changes the config to cloning again. I cant do anything with that tool...
<penguin42> shappie: No, I don't think this has anything to do with the display config - I think you need to be looking for more to do with the window manager/window placement behaviour
<shappie> Its completely anti-dualscreen or something... Guy in this treath mentions the same (problems with display settings in kde4): http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=62111&start=0
<shappie> penguin42: I guess its a KDE setting indeed but when i open up the display settings i get 2 cloning screens again...
<shappie> So i think if there is an option for this i need to edit a config file...
<penguin42> shappie: Last time I tried KDE I also found the display settings stuff flaky - in particular if you change something in those settings it forgets it next time you start KDE until you restart that display setting app
<shappie> Yea the display settings dialog aint doing a good job configuring my screens... See this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201866
<ubottu> KDE bug 201866 in kcm_randr "Does not function usefully with dual displays" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<ug_tinker> opening on one is cool. if ur going to bed and switching one screen off.. (windows anoys me,, with opening on turned off screen but untramon beta fix)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Dual displays are working herer.
<shappie> Dr_Willis: What graphics card you use?
<shappie> Here the original bug report on this problem: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180437
<ubottu> KDE bug 180437 in kcm_randr "cannot set screen position via "Configure Display"" [Normal,New]
<Dr_Willis> Im using twinview :)  nvidia 8600 gtsxxx
<shappie> Seems nobody tries to repair it... :(
<shappie> Ok, this bug is about using XRandR
<Dr_Willis> on 9.04  you have to use the nvidia-settings tool  instead of the built in thing on gnome.
<shappie> so: intel + radeon + radeonhd uses RandR for setting up screens this is a pretty bad bug...
<shappie> This program does the job: http://projects.dvdmeer.nl/python-randr/ ; but after reboot its gone again. The dutch guy who made it is going to implement a function to implement the setup into xorg.conf.
<shappie> But i dont have an idea on when it will be finished
<penguin42> shappie: I do have my basic dual head setup just in my xorg.conf
<shappie> Yea i got it setup in my xorg.conf now to. But when you open up system settings it screw things up...
<shappie> And i think that KDE should fix this and add an option to setup dualscreen using the display settings tool. There are programs that do the same so it is possible...
<penguin42> shappie: When it gets screwed up, try setting it back the way you want it (if it will go) and save that - the problem is the two kind of need to agree
<shappie> penguin42: I can set it back to working by using xrandr in terminal but next time you open up system settings it reverts to cloning again...
<shappie> Display settings just dont have an option for dualscreen... So when you open it it uses his own settings which are cloning again..
<penguin42> shappie: Nod, it's rather flaky - my experience of KDE is that it has all the dual head setup but the damn thing never works!
<penguin42> BUGabundo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/421438  finally managed to capture my ff crashes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421438 in firefox-3.5 "BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied) - with symbols and backtrace" [Undecided,New]
<shappie> penguin42: Yea it looks like things are working fine coz i can move windows, its stable and i dont have any problems..
<shappie> but the configuration tool just doesnt work
<penguin42> nod
<shappie> what means nod?
<penguin42> I agree
<shappie> ok
<shappie> I read on KDE forum that the guy assigned to the bug is working on K3B > KDE4 or something
<shappie> so he isnt working on this bug...
<penguin42> anyway, time for breakfast - it's nearly 1pm :-)
<shappie> Britain?
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> sunny Manchester
<shappie> Its almost 2pm here...
<ug_tinker> brunch lol
<ug_tinker> a lot of ppl no .. chat  here ( http://stagevu.com/video/gwzdhxyvgedb ) Substitute For Love (Extended Remix Slideshow Video
<dennda> Hi. I can't click in flash apps. Is that a known problem?
<ug_tinker> sorry.. may be dumb question can anyone tell me why.. i can see a flash video(firefox -utube) and buttons but won't play..
 * penguin42 burps
<penguin42> ug_tinker/dennda: Clicking in flash is working here - ff3.5 with nspluginwrapper+32bit flash
<Karmic> Full Circle Magazine #28 - OUT NOW!
<shappie> Anybody knows if the radeon (or radeonhd) driver in karmic support 3D (kwin effects...)?
<Karmic> shappie: There's only one way to find out! Install and test!
<shappie> Karmic: i'm now using radeonhd driver but composite doesnt work now...
<penguin42> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon seems to be a reference for different Radeon cards and what acceleration they have
<shappie> Btw: Is there a way to improve my internet speed on kubuntu? Loading pages takes way to long (compared to vista/xp)...
<penguin42> there shouldn't be any difference in that
<shappie> There is :( firefox, arora and konqueror are all very slow :(
<penguin42> hmm odd; how are you connected?
<shappie> Just cables (100mbit lan)
<shappie> Now i get something else real weird: on kde-look.org : 1GB Bandwidth Exceeded
<shappie> I only downloaden few files... max 5mb...
<penguin42> and updates? and the karmic install itself?
<shappie> Updates dont download from kde-look.org...
<penguin42> I meant is it your ISP giving you a bandwidth limit?
<shappie> No sure not
<shappie> Sometimes i download more than 100GB a week..
<penguin42> ok
<shappie> Never had problems before...
<kklimonda> ahaha, notifications in the middle of the screen look funny..
<kklimonda> in a bad way ;)
<penguin42> yeh everyone is complaining about that
<shappie> Can i delete a folder without going to trash?
<Karmic> yes
<shappie> The folder is to big for my trashbin... (want to delete HD movie on USB disk)
<shappie> How?
<Karmic> shappie: You can do it from the command line or graphically
<arand> shappie: shift+delete or just use rm form terminal
<shappie> ok ty :)
<Karmic> Gnome or KDE?
<Karmic> There is a right click function in Nautlius Properties called "Delete" instead of Move to Trash
<Karmic> But you must enable it first
<shappie> Ooh ok, i only saw del to trash
<shappie> move to trash*
<Karmic> If you have Nautilus as your FileManagement program, open a folder or something in the VFS and go to Edit->Preferences->Behaviour and there should be something called "Enable delete function that bypasses trash"
<shappie> Karmic: I'm using dolphin but i think i can remember shift+del
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shappie> Hi
<Lademord> Hi people, I'm not sure why, but apparently my OSD has moved itself down. Take a look at this: http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/8977/skarmbillede.png
<Lademord> How can I fix that?
<penguin42> Lademord: Halfway down the screen?
<Lademord> yeah
<penguin42> yeh, apparently it's a feature - there's a bug against it
<Lademord> Ah okay, so it has been reported?
<Lademord> Then I'll just live with it until a fix presents itself
<BluesKaj> must be exclusively a gnome thing
<aboSamoor> #join ubuntuone
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor,  /join #ubuntuone
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj, yeah, I know. Typos ! Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj, my question was " does ubuntuOne support notes synchronization provided by tomboy ?"
<BluesKaj> have no idea what tomboy is :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: the tomboy notes thingy
<BluesKaj> dunno , must be a gnome app
<shadeslayer> in gnome.... kinda like the sticky notes widget in KDE
<BluesKaj> heh, I still don't know , sorry i can't help ,shadeslayer, aboSamoor
<shadeslayer> !info tomboy
<ubottu> tomboy (source: tomboy): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2723 kB, installed size 9224 kB
<BluesKaj> I just use a text file in /home/user/ for important addresses, notes and commonly used cli commands etc
<aboSamoor> now, in the latest tomboy in preferences -> Synchronization -> Service [choose web]. Ubuntu one will show up "http://www.ubuntuone.com/notes". but trying to connect gives no response. am I missing something
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj, does your solution provide synchronization ?
<penguin42> aboSamoor: It's not letting me connect either - I get a little ubuntuone icon in the tray but with a x on it
<aboSamoor> penguin42, do you know any server that provide tomboy synchronization ?
<penguin42> aboSamoor: I've never tried to use either tomboy or any sync stuff
<aboSamoor> if you want to know more about tomboy synchronization http://tinyurl.com/mytqzc
<penguin42> but I guess you could do worse than checkout opensync to see if it has anything
 * shadeslayer still has no idea why coverflow is not working on KDE
<shadeslayer> any idea where the window decoration settings are stored?
<penguin42> on gnome?
<shadeslayer> penguin42: on KDE....
<penguin42> ah, no
<BluesKaj> aboSamoor, synchronization with ?
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj, with web server
<penguin42> aboSamoor: Id' be tempted to think something like WebDAV might be involved somewhere
<aboSamoor> BluesKaj, this really will be helpful for my Ubuntus
<Twigaathy> Man... the install of ubuntu on my fileserver/media center machine is screwed. Somehow the kernel version and userland tools for the nvidia drivers has gotten out of sync... is madness :|
<alteregoa> i got a strange problem
<penguin42> any particular strange problem?
<alteregoa> after a X certain connection of samba shares the ubuntu server interrupts the connection
<alteregoa> i think something with the samba is messed up
<tgpraveen> the latest skype doesnt use notify-osd
<tgpraveen> is there any place we can request for it to me changed to add support?
<penguin42> tgpraveen: Skype is closed source commercial software; you need to ask them to do it
<Polterge|st> what are the improvements said to be in the future release of Karmic Koala
<Karmic> Polterge|st: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic
<nemo> hm. getting a lot of things crashing after switching to karmic - odd unexplained crashes
<nemo> non-reproducible ones
<nemo> well. maybe is just temporary
<nemo> oh. and tried to enable compiz and got a crash and complaint that it couldn't switch, but starting it from commandline worked fine
<joaopinto> nemo, there is no such thing a temporary crashes, unless something is done to fix them :)
<nemo> joaopinto: well, I was just thinking perhaps the updates were not totally correct
<nemo> and my system has some invalid packages.
<nemo> the whole "unreproducible" thing is a bugger though
<penguin42> unreproducible bugs are very important
<nemo> hm. and now gconfd-2 is sucking up a big chunk of CPU
<nemo> odd
<penguin42> they're just really hard to track and categorise and figure out which ones aren't just someones broken machine
<BUGabundo> mostly related to either HW or configuaraitions
<BUGabundo> run a memtest
<BUGabundo> and see if it accuses anything
<nemo> BUGabundo: worth a shot I guess, although everything was well behaved prior to update
<arand> I've probably been naggin' before, but would anyone care to confirm/refute Bug #418135 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418135 in nautilus "Permissions of symlinked source file/folder set to 777 if symlink is copied via nautilus" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418135
<BUGabundo> more bugs on symlinks
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> don't those ever get fixed ?
<nemo> I did have one odd thing on upgrade too. pdflush sucked up 100% of CPU - I gave it a half hour, then just did Magic Sysrq S-U-B
<BUGabundo> nemo: what GPU ?
<nemo> that was on attempt to shut down and reboot
<nemo> nvidia
<arand> BUGabundo: it's nautilus that's doing something seriously wrong..
<nemo> anyway, I had some file system damage, unfortunately, due to unclosed writes
<nemo> perhaps my current issues are related
<nemo> in which case reapplying some packages might help
<arand> nemo: or try an offline fsck?
<nemo> arand: well. it did the fsck on restart
<nemo> but could try another
<nemo> arand: oh. I was on ext4 btw.
<BUGabundo> nemo: try from livecd
<BUGabundo> for some reason system is not doing a proper remount in RO
<nemo> BUGabundo: isn't enough to just run from singleuser ro?
<nemo> oh
 * nemo hunts around for a CD
<BUGabundo> nor the recovery menu forces a reboot once you fsck :(
<BUGabundo> I should file that bug
<BUGabundo> sugesting an user to boot on a RO system is a mess
<arand> nemo: I'm not really sure yet, but I get the feeling ext4 uppes my fsck-needs a bit...
<nemo> arand: at least the fscks are a lot faster :)
<nemo> on my modest 225GiB partition I used to just go out for a swim while waiting
<Szymon> I was redirected here, so I will copy my message. Hello. I have yesterday's daily od 9.10, and when I try to install it, after splash there is just black screen, I can't go ctrl+alt+f1... nothing. As far I know it's problem with my video card - it's Radeon HD 3650 Mobility. But... even graphics safe mode doesn't work. :|
<nemo> Szymon: already tried disabling apic/acpi/non-free on boot menu?
<nemo> 'cause that helps w/ my sucky dell :)
<maco> do any of you have a wacom working all the way in karmic?
<Szymon> Haven't tried, so I'm going to try it now. :) If it doesn't help... I'll be back. 8)
<nemo> ... not sure which of those 3 was problem on my dell, but given I was only booting to do a dd/nc/bzip network copy, I never bothered to figure it out
<nemo> oh well. if it works, Szymon can narrow it down.
<nemo> BTW, for people actually doing dd/nc/bzip2 - very important before doing the copy is:  dd if=/dev/zero of=zeros bs=16M   :)
<nemo> first time didn't occur to me to do that, and I aborted it after about an hour
<arand> nemo: You mean the bs= ?
<nemo> naw. just writing zeros period
<nemo> didn't occur to me
<nemo> bs is important on the actual copy too of course
<nemo> so, I had a 120 gibibyte partition, of which I was only using 25, but as far as the copy was concerned, whole thing was probably filled with random bits :)
<arand> nemo: what? you're saying one has to zero the file firs?
<nemo> arand: well. zero out the unused partition space
<arand> nemo: ah, yea, that's true.
<arand> nemo: what's "nc" by the way?
<nemo> netcat
<nemo> bzip2 -c /dev/sda1 | nc 10.0.0.1 9999
<nemo> nc -l -p 9999 | bzip2 -d | dd of=/dev/sda1 bs=16M
<nemo> hm.
<nemo> googling WRT gconf, appears it has happened to other people on upgrade
<nemo> apparently ~/.gconfd can get into an inconsistent state
<arand> nemo: ah, right. I've never dabbled in net backups really, only local.
<nemo> sooo, guess I'm going to move it out of the way
<nemo> arand: well. I was moving to a new home at work
<nemo> they let me have an old desktop for dev, and soon I was running darn useful services on it, but was getting crowded for actual dev
<nemo> so I cloned it to a newer model.
<nemo> linux is so much more cooperative on that front than windows is.
<nemo> Bother.
<nemo> mv .gconf gconf-bad
<nemo> solved my CPU useage and random crashes
<nemo> but now I lost alll my settings
<nemo> so I get to redo them
<nemo> at least gconf xml files aren't too unreadable
<Szymon> I'm back. :P noapic, only OSS etc. doesn't help. Still black screen. Maybe there is boot option to enable graphics safe mode? Because I have feelings that it's not activated when I choose it in F4 menu.
<nemo> Szymon: disabled acpi too right
<Szymon> nemo: Yes
<nemo> aight
<nemo> Szymon: what also might be interesting would be on kernel boot line in boot menu
<nemo> remove the quiet and splash options
<nemo> then you could watch it progress
<nemo> might give a clue as to where it fails
<Szymon> Yeah, I've tried that yesterday, It goes black on startin Gnome display manager...
<nemo> oh. really
<nemo> well. start the non-graphical runlevel
<nemo> then you should at least get some VTs
<nemo> and you could try starting gdm from one of those
<nemo> including maybe a sleep kill in case ctrl-alt-f1/alt-f1 fails
<nemo> and you could then check stderr/xorg log/sys log
<nemo> Szymon: hm. now to be honest, I've never actually tried doing that on a livecd - hopefully it is same as on a regular install
<Szymon> Yeah, I'm wondering now how to run it on runlevel 3 from livecd :))
<nemo> add a 3
<nemo> to boot line
<nemo> and cross your fingers :)
<Szymon> Ok, I'm going to try that. :)
<penguin42> init=3 ?
<Szymon> Thanks. :)
<penguin42> hmm no, that would replace the shell
<nemo> I do wish drive mounts remembered their position on the desktop better
<nemo> I have a lot of 'em
<DKcross> hi dear friends!:
<BUGabundo> hey DKcross
<DKcross> BUGabundo,  hey:D
<DKcross> what is the name of the new virtual terminal of karmic koala?
<DKcross> have a new menu, and when you push F9  start menu
<DKcross> no problem, now i know https://launchpad.net/byobu
<DKcross> BUGabundo,  hey  what happened?
<DKcross> :)
<BUGabundo> still here
<BUGabundo> but identica just tanked :(
<DKcross> :)
<BUGabundo> not funny
<BUGabundo> so what was your question?
<DKcross> nothing now i know about ByoBu
<DKcross> in karmic koala are the virtual terminal
<nemo> hm. the "wrong password" screen wiggle seems a lot slower in karmic, and has some graphics artifacts
<nemo> wonder if that's my driver
<DKcross> i think that karmic is more slow..
<BUGabundo> well inicialy I felt it was faster then jaunty
<BUGabundo> I no longer feel like it :(
<DKcross> BUGabundo,  :O
<penguin42> still feels faster on my machine
<penguin42> DKcross: I think the virtual terminals are different but I've not entirely worked out how; I think it's some interaction with the way that the kernel now controls the graphics card more - so e.g. if I ctrl-alt-f1 I only get a text console on one head
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: which graphics card?
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: ???
<tgpraveen> if u what u are saying is true then ubuntu is going to be in big problem as it is facing competition from win 7 and mac osx snow leopard
<BUGabundo> true
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: which graphics card u have? maybe that is
<BUGabundo> nvidia
<BUGabundo> its not GPU related
<tgpraveen> determining cause of slowness
<BUGabundo> its system wide
<BUGabundo> cpu slugninsh
<tgpraveen> oh =-O
<Karmic> Ubuntu Software Store -> http://bit.ly/15WM2T
<BUGabundo> I guess I have an old system now :D
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: and get me started on Firefox (3.6, 3.7)
<BUGabundo> *don't
<hashbrowncipher> the udevd on my Thinkpad x200s seems to have gone haywire.  It's taking up ~50% CPU when the system is otherwise idle.  udevadm --monitor spits out a bunch of #$!@ regarding the bluetooth rfkill, a sample of which I have pastebinned at http://pastebin.com/m2ca5f02d  .  Finally, PowerTOP reports that acpi is generating ~2700 wakeups/second.   Has anyone heard of such a problem?
<penguin42> hashbrowncipher: No I haven't - what happens if you flick the rfkill switch?
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> How is Karmic looking by now? Is it halfway stable or still doing bad stuff? :)
<penguin42> RainCT: Seems mostly OK for me; some others have had problems - your mileage may vary
<hashbrowncipher> penguin42: testing now
<hashbrowncipher> penguin42: absolutely no change, other than that my wireless dies
<penguin42> hashbrowncipher: Hmm - not sure then
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, there have been some probs with cpu scaling not working properly on the latest ubuntu versions , could be worth looking at
<tgpraveen> BluesKaj: by latest u mean latest alphas or latest versions of ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> oh yeah
<BUGabundo> I've had those on every two pairs of kernels :|
<keith> I have been playing with empathy, and it doesn't seem like it will let me change my MSN alias. Has anyone else had this issue?
 * BUGabundo uses pidgin
<keith> Pidgin is what I am used to, but I wanted to give Empathy a try since it is the new default messaging client.
<tgpraveen> though i love empathy and have been following it for a year now i still think it is a little early to switch to pidgin
<tgpraveen> *empathy
<RainCT> penguin42: OK, thanks. I think I might upgrade today :)
<penguin42> RainCT: What video card do you have?
<RainCT> penguin42: NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
<penguin42> RainCT: It might be worth checking with other Nvidia users ehre - we've had a few come here with problems, but I use Intel myself
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, I used to just remove powernowd , but it keeps getting reinstalled by default with version upgrades
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo,  check your cpu frq : cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz
<BUGabundo> cpu MHz		: 1200.000
<BUGabundo> cpu MHz		: 1200.000
<BluesKaj> dual core 2.4 ..looks ok
<BUGabundo> yep
<eurythmia_> yo, I just installed karmic from the "alternate install" CD, partly because I thought I would get the option to install without the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, but such is not the case. How would I go about removing all the packages contained in ubuntu-desktop?
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> with a lot of hard work eurythmia_
<BUGabundo> should have used MINIMAL image
<BluesKaj> eurythmia_,if you want to install kubuntu desktop as a replacement for the gnome desktop then : sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-dektop
<penguin42> actually; how about apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop   apt-get autoremove ?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: doesn't work as it does on debian
<BUGabundo> it will still leave packages installed by default
<BUGabundo> even if no metapackage still forces them
<penguin42> bah!
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu-desktop
<penguin42> I've had autoremove clean some stuff up for me?
<BUGabundo> you can change apt.conf to do that, though
 * tgpraveen wants this by default on ubuntu http://jackyf.livejournal.com/104418.html
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: care to be a bit more verbose?
<tgpraveen> debdeltas
<tgpraveen> saving lots of bandwith gr8 especially for testing alpha versions
<eurythmia_> BluesKaj: doing a simple removal of ubuntu-desktop doesn't cut it ... it just removes the metapackage, and kubuntu-desktop is not what I wanted to install.
<penguin42> eurythmia_: Does autoremove after the remove of ubuntu-desktop remove anything at all?
<eurythmia_> penguin42: I doubt it, but I'll try it.
<eurythmia_> penguin42: nope.
<penguin42> eurythmia_: So what do you actually want left on it?
<eurythmia_> penguin42: base system. *maybe* xorg.
<penguin42> eurythmia_: OK, remove libglib2.0-0
<eurythmia_> penguin42: that won't affect base-system?
<penguin42> I think all of the rest of GNOME will disappear if you pull that pin out
<penguin42> eurythmia_: Hmm, actually instead of that - take libgtk2.0-0
<penguin42> gtk should just be gnome stuff
<penguin42> and gtk stuff - but shouldn't be any non-gui stuff
<eurythmia_> penguin42: cool. thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<penguin42> eurythmia_: And if you pull x11-common out everything else should follow - watch out for things that have false dependencies on them
<eurythmia_> penguin42: I ran the libglib2.0-0 one, it looks like it's pulling out everything (including xorg), so it's probably pulling gdm as well, which is okay.
<penguin42> eurythmia_: Yeh be a bit more careful with glib; certainly gtk and x11-common are gui apps only - I guess something else might have used glib
<keith> Does Empathy have any control over where the notifications appear?
<keith> internally, not for my use.
<MindVirus1> What is the difference between .28 and .31?
<keith> The notifications are halfway down the screen from where they should be, and I am try
<keith> trying to figure out if it is a bug in Empathy or the notification system
<penguin42> MindVirus1: .3
<penguin42> .03
<penguin42> bah
<MindVirus1> penguin42: the kernel versions.
<penguin42> keith: The half-way-down-annoyance-of-doom is a new bug in the latest release of the notification system - apparently it was designed as a feature; no one likes it though
<penguin42> MindVirus1: www.kernelnewbies.org has change information in a human readable way
<keith> penguin42, a feature?
<MindVirus1> Sick,
<MindVirus1> *Sick.
<penguin42> keith: Apparently - someone thought it was better down there
<SwedeMike> speaking of which, I miss kerneltrap
<keith> penguin42, ........... it's... weird. =)
<penguin42> keith: Agreed
<keith> penguin42, I see the benefit, but It's something I would have to try for longer to see if it's better or worse.
<penguin42> keith: It's much too distracting for me
<penguin42> keith: bug 419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419894
<edoceo> The Karmic builds, use the Ubuntu (orange) splash and not the xubuntu (blue) splash?
<mpontillo> ... so am I the only one seeing "low level" problems with Karmic? http://imagebin.ca/img/EHbwUD.png -- if I run "valgrind echo foo" it reports problems in libc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/262077/
<sdg> Whenever I open a bookmark in the places menu or click on a "Open Folder" button, Totem opens instead of Nautilus.
<edoceo> The Karmic builds, use the Ubuntu (orange) splash and not the xubuntu (blue) splash?
<mpontillo> sdg: not sure why that would be, but I'm curious - does the same thing happen when you type "nautilus ." in a terminal?
<sdg> mpontillo: No.
<sdg> mpontillo: I think some file in my ~/ directory may be misconfigured.
<sdg> It's such a nuisance because I rely so much on my places menu for quick file navigation.
<connex> Hi, is there a way to play audio through pulse without x running?
<sdg> connex: Yes.
<malnilion> pulse should be started in the background as its own daemon by default, right?
<connex> sgd, Please elaborate.
<malnilion> I mean, it would seem silly to have the sound system running as a child of X...
<malnilion> connex, are you looking for a command line media player?
<connex> I am trying to use mpd with pulseaudio that worked great
<connex> now it doesn't
<connex> i want to cry
<mpontillo> sdg: I'd poke around ~/.local/share/applications and grep for "totem", maybe...
<malnilion> connex, you said it used to work?
<connex> yeah. on jaunty
<connex> pulse just refuses to work without x
<genii> Does ext4 want partition type of 27 for some reason?
<connex> i think logging is not working for 2 hours already
<connex> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/30/%23ubuntu+1.txt
<mpontillo> connex: I've seen it take awhile to update... not sure it's real time
<connex> a 2 hour lag is impressive
<mpontillo> yeah; I'd like to know how it works.
<alteregoa> im afraid
<alteregoa> what happens if the 255 partition types do not reach out?
<mpontillo> ... wait a second, the last timestamp logged is 19:40 - is that UTC? isn't that that in the future [at the time of your link, anyway]
<alteregoa> we should adress the partition types with 128 bit
<mpontillo> alteregoa: already being done - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<kazagista1> right, I am trying to install Server alpha 4 on an EeeBox... DHCP is failing. Right now I am using 9.04 Desktop on the exact same cable, and it is DHCPing fine
<kazagista1> and I have heard that Ubuntu 9.04 works just fine on my particular hardware
<malnilion> kazagista1, how are you trying to connect to the dhcp server, wireless or ethernet?
<kazagista1> ethernet
<kazagista1> it fails autoconfig on install
<malnilion> That's odd, hmm.
<kazagista1> ifconfig -a shows eth0 just fine
<malnilion> That was going to be my next question.
<malnilion> Have you tried doing sudo dhclient
<kazagista1> but typing ifup eth0 fails
<kazagista1> er, no
<malnilion> Oh, it won't bring up the interface?
<kazagista1> it gives a weird error
<kazagista1> something like "cannot find interface eth0=eth0"
<dougmmms> i recently updated karmic and have been experiencing a lot of freezes (have to hard reboot my laptop) with alt + tab
<dougmmms> desktop effects have been on
<peepsalot> i just upgraded and got some error on rebooting.  "superblock last write line is in the future"  i ignored it and continued booting.  i'm assuming some part of the upgrade process just reset my clock?  it was only about 2 minutes in the future
<David-T> I'm assuming that _everyone_ doesn't see this problem (but I can't see why not), but I've just upgraded to karmic with do-release-upgrade, and when I login as a non-root user I get 'open: permission denied\nError locking counter" from mount.ecryptfs_private because /dev/shm is writable only by root (mode 0755) - this seems to be 'deliberate' as /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh doesn't pass a -omode=1777 option (which /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh does for /
<peepsalot> anyone know what this new "ibus" app is about?
<David-T> also my capslock/scrollock leds seem to have stopped working in the console...
<David-T> err, sorry, just caps lock
<peepsalot> David-T, that is strange, i just confirmed capslock LED does not work here either
<BluesKaj> David-T, consider yourself lucky ,most would think that's abonus :)
<peepsalot> BluesKaj, the key still functions, only the indicator LED does not light up
<BluesKaj> peepsalot, David-T ok
<peepsalot> hmm, num lock indicator is a bit weird too.  it appears that the GUI and consoles keep separate states for num lock and caps lock, and the indicator doesn't get updated when you switch between them.  so if num lock is on in GUI, then you switch to console, the light stays on, but the console will not produce numbers from those keys]
<peepsalot> but if you cycle the num lock a couple times it finally syncs up.
<sebsebseb> Anyone got slow boot up time after doing updates?   someone told me that they have
<xray7224> :P
<xray7224> i wonder who that was
<xray7224> !purgegnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgegnome
<xray7224> wtf
<xray7224> what command did you say sebsebseb
<KrimZon> i currently can't seem to change cursor theme or size without logging out and back in
<KrimZon> oh... it's probably in an odd state though, needing to do a partial update
<peepsalot> I upgraded today and adobe flash player no longer outputs any sound. does anyone know a solution?
<malnilion> peepsalot, I get pulse/alsa issues a lot.  Usually restarting my browser (firefox) seems to do the trick assuming sound is working everywhere else in Ubuntu.
<malnilion> peepsalot, I know that's not a *fix* though.
<edoceo> The xubuntu Karmic  builds, use the Ubuntu (orange) splash and not the xubuntu (blue) splash?
 * penguin42 finds restarting browser/flash when pulse isn't playing thing can do it - in principal it should feed itself through pulse
<reggieP123> any ideas if karmic has correct drivers for intel pro/wireless 5501 shiloh antenna because there was a bug using Jaunty was getting intermittent wireless performance
<peepsalot> gonna restart the whole thing again, brb
<BluesKaj> depending on your soundcard pulseaudio is better off not installed in some case , i uninstalled it and now the fall back is the soundcard module acting as the soundserver with the alsadriver...no more choppy sound , it works for most pci cards now due to kernel modules including most audio card drivers
<aboSamoor> sebsebseb, since kernel -5 the booting process is getting slower
<edoceo> WHen I'm told 'the following packages have bene kept back' how can I force them?
<penguin42> edoceo: apt-get install packagename    - but they're often held back for a reason
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, not sure dtchen would agree with you on that
<sdg> mpontillo: samuel@samuel-desktop:~/.local/share/applications$ grep totem ./*
<sdg> ./mimeapps.list:inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;totem.desktop;nautilus-browser.desktop;
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, well, maybe my choice of words could be more correct so to speak , but I'm no longer using pulseaudio and my audio probs went away ..pulseaudio never worked properly on my setup
<bjsnider> have you talked to dtchen about it?
<mpontillo> sdg: for me that line is: inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;kde4-kfmclient_dir.desktop;kde4-dolphin.desktop;f-spot-view.desktop;
<sdg> mpontillo: You're using Kubuntu whereas I'm using Ubuntu.
<mpontillo> sdg: no, I'm on Ubuntu.
<sdg> mpontillo: WTH?
<sdg> mpontillo: Do you have KDE installed?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: To be fair other than the flashisms pulse is working better for me on current karmic than it has for at least 6 months, maybe a year
<edoceo> mpontillo: those kde4 entries look odd for an Ubuntu machine - did you try some KDE4 or Kubuntu?
<mpontillo> sdg: I may have parts of it installed. I usually install konsole
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, yes i have a week or 2 ago
<mpontillo> sdg: in any case, you might try at least removing the "totem.desktop;" part of that line.
<sdg> mpontillo: Changing totem.desktop to nautilus.desktop fixed it.
<sdg> Actually, removing totem.desktop altogether would be the smartest thing to do.
<BluesKaj> penguin42, I think it's more to do with your soundcard and how pulseaudio interacts with it and alsa
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, did he tell you to remove pulse?
<sdg> mpontillo: How do you think totem.desktop managed to get there anyway?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I think both the kernel sourndcard driver and pulse are getting some bug fixes over time - Jaunty was basically unusable for me
<mpontillo> sdg: no clue, maybe a stray click of a "always use this application to open this" checkbox somewhere?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, no he didn't
<sdg> mpontillo: Well, thanks for your help.
<mpontillo> no prob
<mpontillo> It would be nice if there was a good UI to manage these files. anyone know of one?
<sdg> mpontillo: Gedit
<mpontillo> heh ;)
<sdg> Sorry if I'm being smartassed.
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, he extolled the benefits of pulseaudio as a sound server , but I told him that my sound was awful with pulse, choppy and full of dropouts
<mpontillo> I meant one that, you know, my grandmother could use ;)
<BUGabundo> stupid question
<BUGabundo> what's the name of the open source nvidia driver?
<edoceo> Woah - this new Grub is freaking me out!
<sdg> mpontillo: Does Ubuntu Tweak handle them?
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, i can believe you've got a pile of garbage for sound hardware and/or rotten alsa drivers, but i'm not sure that's pulse's fault
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, nouveau, or nv
<sdg> Pulseaudio is a buggy piece of shit.
<penguin42> bjsnider: Pulse seems to be trying to do things with the sound card that noone has done in the last 15 years of linux sound
<alteregoa> lol
<sdg> Pulseaudio should not be default in Ubuntu yet.
<alteregoa> i made a vnc honeypot with a ultra slow pc and KDE, and effects enabled
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: archive package name?
<sdg> Pulseaudio has problems on all of my computers.
<BUGabundo> edoceo: I think im buying a gun and shooting it! I WANT MY GRUB MENU BACK
<bjsnider> pulseaudio is not as buggy as alsa is garbage
<alankila> the one thing that pulseaudio gets right, from application programming viewpoint, is the API.
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, penguin42 , I have a cheap pci soundcard that I bought at the source for 25 bucks , and works fine withouit pulseaudio so who cares ...i'm merely suggesting that there are others out there that might have the same situation, and that's my fix if they want to try it .
<bjsnider> what card is that?
<sdg> alankila: Sure, in theory it's great, but it's just too buggy and unstable right now.
<alankila> It's dead simple to produce output with that API -- you just call something like open() with simple struct style arguments, then write(), then close() when done. It could not be any simpler -- it's even simpler than OSS programming.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Me included, my Intel sound card (which frankly must be the bulk of users) has had serious problems in jaunty and intrepid but was fine prior to that
<alankila> perhaps libraries like libAO are as easy to use, though, so it's not unique. But a lot of harm with pulseaudio comes from non-pulse apps, and at least they are often very easy to port.
<bjsnider> pretty much everything uses pulse these days, even skype now
<BluesKaj> bjsnider,Diamond- CMedia18738
<BUGabundo> back
<penguin42> bjsnider: Does it actually use it, or does it get redirected through it?
<BUGabundo> damn pidgin memleaks
<BUGabundo> so where was I?
<BUGabundo> oh yes
<BUGabundo> BAD GRUB 2
<bjsnider> penguin42, skype 2.1 actually uses it if i'm not mistaken
<penguin42> ok
<arand> BUGabundo: Are you using pidgin for irc? o_O
<BUGabundo> the _beast_ is making me reboot the machine a few times, cause I never get to see the menu
<bjsnider> it was just released a day or two ago
<BUGabundo> arand: of course !!
<BluesKaj> I don't bother with skype
<penguin42> arand: I do
<alankila> BUGabundo: I noticed the other day you have to hold down left shift during boot to see the menu
 * penguin42 finally let me move off ksirc
<edoceo> left shift huh?
<BUGabundo> alankila: right!
<EagleScreen> grub2 is genial
<BUGabundo> and it doesn't work most of the times
<alankila> at least I hope I'm remembering it correctly. I was really pissed off by the decision to just boot straight into the OS instead of giving one a chance to interact with the bootloader, even 1 second would have sufficed
<penguin42> BUGabundo: So, tell me how do I open a new channel on a server that I had open but have now closed all the chat windows on?
<edoceo> Yea - I get a 'Loading', then the standard Grub menu - how do I look at that first one?
<BUGabundo> alankila: +1
<BUGabundo> penguin42: ehehe
<BUGabundo> penguin42: you can always use MENU!!!
<BluesKaj> alankila, grub2 defaults the timeout to 0 seconds , so just change it in /etc/default/grub
<BUGabundo> add chat
<BUGabundo> right?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: huh?
<edoceo> BluesKaj: for that first Grub menu or for the second (standard) one?
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> Join Chat
<BUGabundo> not add .... :D
 * BUGabundo follows BluesKaj lead
<alankila> BluesKaj: right. Well, I suppose most normal users do not need to interact or anything, but I'd *love* if it told me what to do to interrupt the boot sequence just in case things aren't going too well. It could have written a message before loading the kernel. "Press shift for menu."
<penguin42> BUGabundo: But I think that only shows me accounts that are currently connected
<BUGabundo> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=1
<BUGabundo> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=false
<BUGabundo> 1o/
<BluesKaj> edoceo, grub2
<BUGabundo> now what?
<BUGabundo> don't I need to update grub?
<arand> update-grub2
<BUGabundo> penguin42: true! how would you join #s on servers you are not connected????
<BluesKaj> yes update grub after changing
<BUGabundo> *shrugsP
<penguin42> BUGabundo: The only way I've found to do it is to disable the account in question and then reenable it - but there has to be a less obscure way
<BUGabundo> error: cannot open `/dev/sdb' while attempting to get disk size
<penguin42> as root?
<BluesKaj> alankila, i dunno
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda2             289G  154G  121G  57% /
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLO
<BUGabundo> penguin42: im lost! lets start again
<BUGabundo> penguin42: in 140 chars or less: what do you want?
<penguin42> I have pidgin open and connected to anumber of irc servers; I've closed all the chats on a particular account and now want to open one - how?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: Buddies->Join Channel
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I'm not convinced that the account drop down there has all the accounts; maybe it only has the connected ones?
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> penguin42: how would you join #s on servers you are not connected????
<penguin42> BUGabundo: That's my question - so lets say you start pidgin up and you have autoconnect on 3 servers, and you close all the channels on one of the servers - how would you open one on that server again?
<mpontillo> penguin42: I always use "Buddies > Add Chat" so that the channels appear in my "buddy list" in a separate IRC group. you can select to autojoin the channels and/or remain in the chat when the window is closed
<BUGabundo> penguin42: you don't! just channels
<BUGabundo> mpontillo: he means the server winwond. not chat
<BUGabundo> hence my doubt
<penguin42> mpontillo: Oh useful
<mpontillo> ah. good question then
 * penguin42 tries this to be sure
<sdg> I kind of think that the right click>Sharing Options for 'folders' should have an option to share files over the internet as an FTP server or something.
<sdg> Rationale: My friend from down the road wants me to transfer a film to him.
<sdg> But he's too fucking lazy to come here and get it.
 * penguin42 gets confused
<sdg> And MSNP file transfer is poopoo for a file 700MB in size.
<mpontillo> sdg: good point; the sharing options window doesn't even specify the protocol. I guess it's just assumed that it's a "local network" use case, similar to the Windows use model
<sdg> mpontillo: Definitely. The sharing options needs options for samba and FTP and it needs to specify which protocols.
<sdg> mpontillo: A papercut perhaps?
<peepsalot> When i log in to Gnome, i now get this error message:               The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<sdg> mpontillo: I think there are two bugs here. 1. it doesn't specify the protocol 2. it only has options for Samba
<mpontillo> sdg: I think "share as FTP" would have its own unique set of issues. (1) security, (2) NAT traversal - would need upnp at a minimum, but I'm not sure what other issues you have since NAT and FTP don't usually cooperate well
<mpontillo> I think it'd have to be a larger effort than a papercut.
<sdg> mpontillo: Maybe we can have a "share folder with Bittorrent" option or something?
<BUGabundo> sdg mind your language. and use Dropbox or Ubuntu One
<BUGabundo> peepsalot: remove it. its dead now
<sdg> BUGabundo: Ubuntu One and Dropbox are commercial, proprietary applications.
<BUGabundo> true
<sdg> BUGabundo: Not open ones.
<BUGabundo> use OpenSSH :D
<sdg> BUGabundo: FTP and Bittorrent are open and everyone can use them.
<mpontillo> sdg: interesting idea, but with whose tracker? I'm sure Canonical would not want to be responsible for it, especially with how TPB and other torrent servers are currently being pursued.
<sdg> mpontillo: I wish the stupid media industries would stop trying to criminalise Bittorrent trackers.
<mpontillo> sdg: I'd just open port 22 and let him sftp the thing (of course, that might be rather slow with large files... ugh)
<sdg> mpontillo: What does the S in SFTP stand for?
<penguin42> secure
<sdg> I don't really care if he gets his file, I'm just annoyed that Ubuntu isn't yet ready for the desktop.
<penguin42> mpontillo: IMHO it's a bad idea to suggest people open 22 to the net - it tends to get hammered by bots
<sdg> Because the sharing options are pants.
<mpontillo> sdg: you would have the same set of issues with any OS though, wouldn't you?
<sdg> mpontillo: Would I?
<mpontillo> penguin42: good point, I actually forward mine from my NAT to a different port when I open it, myself ;)
<penguin42> mpontillo: Ditto
<penguin42> mpontillo: Not quite; on WIndows there is one standard sharing protocol (Samba); on Linux there are many - and hence if you're going to provide a 'share' dialog you should make it clear what it's doing or preferably support multiple forms
<mpontillo> sdg: if you share something on Windows, wouldn't it do exactly what the Nautilus "Sharing Options" window does - namely share it via SMB over the local network?
<sdg> mpontillo: Yes, but Windoze is supposed to be poopoo.
<sdg> Ubuntu is supposed to be easy.
<bucky> hahaha
<bucky> ubuntu hasnt' been easy since Hardy and I welcome the change
<sdg> Just because Windoze is poopoo, doesn't mean Ubuntu can't be better in that area.
<bucky> having a share file over torrent menu item?  puh leeeze
<sdg> bucky: WHY NOT?!?!?!?
<sdg> bucky: Ubuntu has no simple, integrated GUI for sharing a 'folder' over the internet!!!
<bucky> why?  make your own, it would be easy enough
<sdg> bucky: I guess you just don't think Linux should be for Human beens.
<bucky> do it... that's what linux is all about
<sdg> bucky: You hate end users.
<peepsalot> agh, i removed nspluginwrapper, and now firefox crashes every time I go to youtube.com
<bucky> it's not for stupid people
<sdg> bucky: You're a knob.
<bucky> lol
<penguin42> sdg: Please file a bug on that and show us the bug number - I'll agree with it
<sdg> bucky: I propose something simple and integrated into the Gnome environment and you throw it right back into my face.
<bucky> you're the one that can't live without one simple feature and isn't smart enough to integrate one little menu item
<sdg> penguin42: bucky has put me off.
<bucky> good... go back to windows
<penguin42> sdg: Well just because he's being a pillock doesn't mean you can't help by filing a bug - you're right
<sdg> penguin42: I'm going to go to my room, cry and cut my wrists, as I think about bucky telling me I'm an idiot and not getting with that 14 year old girl I really like.
<sdg> penguin42: My self esteem is now too low to file that bug report.
<penguin42> sdg: OK, but before you do that can you file the bug?
<bucky> oh.. it's a bug that you can't just share a file over any number of available torrent clients with one click on the desktop?
<sdg> penguin42: What, and get more people telling me how much of a loser I am?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: ahah
<penguin42> sdg: I'll confirm the bug and comment on it
<BUGabundo> sdg: calm down
<sdg> penguin42: No thank you.
<BUGabundo> lets all try to fix this, ok ?
<sdg> I'm so depressed and upset now.
<bucky> sdg, why are you using alpha ware? (karmic)
<sdg> Bye.
<penguin42> bucky: It's a bug that the 'share directory' option is restricted to one of many protocols and doesn't tell you which ones it does
 * mpontillo looks for a gavel to call for order in the channel
 * guntbert hands a gavel to mpontillo 
<penguin42> bucky: Bug as a wishlist for that it should be modular; and a UI isue that it doesn't actually tell you what it's doing
<mpontillo> if a gavel is struck in an IRC channel, and no one's client makes a noise, did it really make a noise?
<bucky> i'm sorry.. i don't have any patients with vista users
<bucky> and he runs this crap http://itshidden.com/
<penguin42> bucky: He's right though - and there's no reason why easy things should be hard
<bucky> i need a shower
<dupondje> Any idea where I could start looking if printing doesn't work ?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: on the recent cups updates
<dupondje> Waiting untill printer is availible ...
<dupondje> and keeps waiting :(
<dupondje> [47368.128335] type=1503 audit(1251669040.050:84): operation="open" pid=14037 parent=14032 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=7 ouid=0 name="/dev/bus/usb/"
<BUGabundo> there you go
<BUGabundo> file it
<penguin42> right, there we go   http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593588
<ubottu> Gnome bug 593588 in File and Folder Operations "Sharing option needs to be more modular and provide some info" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dupondje> BUGabundo: stopped appamor
<dupondje> doesn't show error now
<dupondje> but still no printing :(
<BUGabundo> LOL
<xcdfgkjhgcv> penguin42: Thanks.
<dupondje> i need to print something :(
<dupondje> and it doesn't even work
<dupondje> how sad
<BUGabundo> welcome to alpha
<BUGabundo> :)
<dupondje> pfft
<dupondje> removed the printer
<dupondje> trying to readd, it can't even find it anymore now
<dupondje> hell yea !
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> is it connected ?
<dupondje> yes
<BUGabundo> can you telnet to its port?
<BUGabundo> or  access cups on the webbrowser?
<penguin42> yeh, bring it up on the webbrowser and see what it says about the printer
<BUGabundo> what's the port?
<BUGabundo> 639?
<BUGabundo> something like that
<dupondje> 631
<dupondje> i'm on it
<dupondje> clicked 'Add Printer'
<nemo> argh. I hate the new sound configuration
<nemo> it has completely screwed up the output channels
<nemo> and there appears to be no sane way to fix it
<dupondje> SCSI Printer
<dupondje> HP Printer (HPLIP)
<dupondje> HP Fax (HPLIP)
<dupondje> and nothing elsed
<dupondje> can't add 'USB Printer'
<dupondje> hell yea !
<nemo> I can go in alsamixer and manually alter the volume on the channel it is outputting to, but the actual sound config in gnome is completely screwed up
<penguin42> dupondje: Is it not showing you 'network printer' ?
<penguin42> dupondje: Or anything else?
<dupondje> yes penguin42, it show network printer stuff
<dupondje> but its a local printer, connected to USB ...
<penguin42> dupondje: What make/model?
<dupondje> Canon
<dupondje> IP55200
<dupondje> iP5200
<penguin42> is it on?
<Twigaathy> I bought a USB -> Parallel widget to hook up my printer. It worked once, then the dongle died :| Check your cabling! :D
<penguin42> dupondje: Does it show up in lsusb ?
<dupondje> Bus 001 Device 013: ID 04a9:10a5 Canon, Inc. iP5200
<penguin42> sounds promising
<penguin42> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA-iP5200
<dupondje> penguin42: It worked 2 weeks ago
<penguin42> dupondje: well that's agood start then - is it still listed in the cups printers?
<dupondje> penguin42: I tried to remove it
<penguin42> oh
<dupondje> as it didn't want to print, so I tought reinstalling it would help
<dupondje> but if I can't find it anymore :(
<penguin42> dupondje: Keeping a copy of /etc/cups is a good idea before doing things like that
<penguin42> dupondje: OK, so are you trying to add it via system->administration->printing?
<BUGabundo> dupondje: try to see if you have any update stuck that requires a full-upgrade
<BUGabundo> afaik  we had a broken cups package the other day
<dupondje> penguin42: it makes an auto backup so :)
<dupondje> and yes i'm trying to add it tru system->admin->printing
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Actually, I can see the same on my cups dialog - I've not actually got any local printers - but it's not giving me an option to force add one and select the device
<penguin42> ^cups^printers
<penguin42> dupondje: OK, add a printer - any printer even with bogus settings and then edit it's properties
<dupondje> penguin42: seems it never scans the USB port or something
<penguin42> dupondje: Yeh, I'm just wondering if you can force it to once there is a printer there and then change it
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/211604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211604 in gnome-applets "trash icon disappears in panel" [Low,Fix released]
<nemo> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1656268.html this helped
<nemo> but my sound control is still completely and utterly screwed up
<nemo> why do they keep mucking w/ sound? :-/ seems worse every release
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/420015https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/420015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420015 in udev "usblp Kernel module needs to be removed and /dev/bus/usb/*/* made accessible for USB printers to work with CUPS 1.4.x" [High,Triaged]
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/420015
<dupondje> seems fucked
<mpontillo> dupondje: if you really need to print, why not try a quick hack like: sudo chmod o+w /dev/bus/usb/*
<penguin42> ah, well at least it's debugged
<nemo> So. according to alsamixer, pulseaudio is now outputting on SigmaTel STAC9227 Speaker 3 channel
<nemo> the volume control appears to impact the master
<nemo> but not the actual channel it is out on, so doesn't control volume at all
<nemo> furthermore, it controls the master badly, if I drag it down to 0%, that works ok, but if I drag it up to 100% alsamixer informs me it is at only 38%
<GhotiPhud> hello, I've had an odd problem with my internet crop up lately on Jaunty and also when tested on Karmic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7872350#post7872350
<nemo> is like the slidey thingy isn't properly doing increments
<dupondje> mpontillo: did it, still can't find it :(
<GhotiPhud> I think this may be a possible regression
<BUGabundo> dupondje: good old way: boot a jaunty liveCD/USB
<mpontillo> bummer, dupondje; I guess the only other thing I can suggest is poke around in http://localhost:631/admin - don't know much about how the printing subsystem works.
<penguin42> if it's a perms problem on the device though poking around there probably ain't going to help
<dupondje> fixed perms
<dupondje> still doesn't work :(
<dupondje> its shit
<penguin42> dupondje: You restart cupsd ?
<dupondje> ye
<penguin42> printers are a pita
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/400682
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400682 in linux "[Karmic stac927x regression] No sound after upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic" [Medium,Triaged]
<nemo> that's probably me :-/
<idyle> Hi, I'm on kubuntu karmic and I'm running into issues with software update -- I googled and it said to do aptitude full-upgrade which failed to find the packages for my nvidia  (Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/restricted nvidia-glx-185 185.18.36-0ubuntu1) -- full paste http://pastebin.com/d25c780ac
<dupondje> woow its back
<dupondje> after 10 restarts
<dupondje> :p
<idyle> I also can't seem to open up the sources.list through my kpackagekit, the window mutes then nothing happens :|
<dupondje> it is actually printing
 * Neonexus cheers
<dupondje> /dev/bus/usb permission problem + appamor permission problem + usblp module problem ...
<dupondje> rofl
<idyle> alright I just did aptitude update and it updated all the sources...maybe it will work now!
<penguin42> dupondje: Remember to go and buy a few more sacrificial animals for next time you need to print
<penguin42> printer? Check.  Paper? Check.  Toner? Check.  Sacrificial animals? Hmmm.
<Neonexus> idyle, have you tried in System > Admin > Hardware Drivers?
<Neonexus> may have to enable it as its restricted
<dupondje> anyway
<dupondje> nite !
<dupondje> :D
<idyle> neonexus: yeah I think I did that a while ago when I first installed the restricted driver -- funny thing is that now it's working fine...once I did aptitude update it totally changed it's plan for a full-upgrade
<Neonexus> things stop and start working for me on a daily bases!  thats the fun of testing!
<idyle> Neonexus yeah but I'm going to school soon so I'm really hoping I can get karmic running in a near production state -- karmic kde is really sweet overall, but my printers NEVER show up for some reason
<penguin42> idyle: Probably the same problem dupondje was fighting
<Neonexus> strange
<Neonexus> but then I rarely print stuff so I have no idea if it working or not!
<BluesKaj> idyle, lexmark?
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-30
<BUGabundo> nite
<mininessie> how do i use patch
<penguin42> mininessie: cd into the directory you are going to patch and then   patch -p0 < thepatchfile    where the 0 might need changing to strip off bits of path
<mininessie> penguin42, well bash: patch: No such file or directory
<penguin42> mininessie: Well you need to install patch just like any other program; however if you don't realise that then I guess you aren't familiar with building code and debugging stuff so go back a step and what are you trying to do?
<mininessie> penguin42, i installed it
<mininessie> penguin42, should i move the patch file to the directory first
<penguin42> mininessie: You shouldn't need to, just modify the path as appropriate
<mininessie> penguin42, than why does it not work
<penguin42> type    which patch
<mininessie> /usr/bin/patch
<penguin42> ok, so what exactly are you typing when it gave you the no such file or directory ?
<mininessie> todd@todd:~/hybrid_wl$ patch -p0 < patch
<penguin42> and where is the file called patch ?
<mininessie> penguin42, patch came with the instructions on how to patch broadcom sta
<penguin42> and where is the file called patch ?
<mininessie> tmp
<mininessie> its in tmp
<penguin42> ok, so patch -p0 < /tmp/patch
<mininessie> bash: /tmp/patch: No such file or directory
<penguin42> you said the file was in /tmp ?
<mininessie> penguin42, the zip file it came in was in tmp
<penguin42> mininessie: patch doesn't know anything about zip files it was in or anything like that
<penguin42> mininessie: it needs to know where the patch file is
<mininessie> penguin42, so i should take the patch file out of there
<penguin42> mininessie: patch just wants a text file
<mininessie> penguin42, so yes
<mininessie> patching file src/include/linuxver.h
<mininessie> so did i do it right
<yofel> does it say succeeded or failed?
<mininessie> neither
<yofel> hm, if it finished it should be fine I guess
<mininessie> yofel, i won't know until 10.10 get done its about done downloading gotta install hope nothing happens in the install process
<yofel> good luck, the kubuntu installer failed me 2 days ago, hope it doesn't happen in gnome
<mininessie> yofel, yep
<yofel> well, the installer failed at the end and the system seems to work fine, but the installer just vanishing isn't very good ^^
<penguin42> yofel: Mind you, as far as I can tell the standard lucid installer normally fails at the end with a stream of cdrom errors
 * penguin42 has had that on at least 3 or 4 machines
<yofel> mine was killed by oom-killer thanks to >100 instances of plugininstall.py
<FFForever> What is the best tool for music/management?
<bjsnider> FFForever, whichever one of the thousands available that tickles your funny bone
<bjsnider> none of them are perfect
<bjsnider> there's banshee, listen, rhythmbox, exaile, amarok and about a thousand more
<mickster04> does 10.10 really report sizes (files drives etc) in decimal?
<lucidfox> After a recent Maverick update, too many right clicks in a row are generated
<lucidfox> any ideas?
<lucidfox> when I right click, the first item of the context menu is then selected
<Jordan_U> lucidfox: Can you reproduce it with another mouse? It may be the debouncing that's broken (i.e. your hardware is actually sending two clicks, but software shoudld be working around that).
<lucidfox> Jordan_U> it worked fine until very recently
<alex_mayorga> hello all, stuck at a kernel panic similar to the one in Bug #615914 tips?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 615914 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615914
<alex_mayorga> tried a live USB but seems like it doesn't like my video card :(
<alex_mayorga> on recovery I get udevtrigger 409 terminated with status 1
<alex_mayorga> is it borked beyond recover?
<Dink> do you run windows on there also ?
<Dink> guess you could try to point root= in your grub line or repair grub/mbr see if that helps
<alex_mayorga> Dink, no win32 here
<alex_mayorga> my laptop was full ubuntu by now :(
<alex_mayorga> Dink: got a link to a how-to?
<Dink> alex_mayorga, first try editing grub with root=/dev/blah, blah being root partition. If that don't work try repairing/rebuilding grub. There are many tutorials. You will need a live cd, chroot etc etc
<alex_mayorga> Dink: guess first I'll need a live CD that does live on my laptop
<Dink> This might not be the correct fix but it would be my first attempt to try to solve the issue. Or even try a previous kernel.
<alex_mayorga> is nvidia broken on liveCD of maverick
<Dink> no clue
<Dink> I know X and nvidia haven't been playing nice recently
<Dink> Hold shift I think it is now when it boots, hit e for edit and try root=/dev/sda1 or whatever then try to boot.
<Dink> Again I am no expert. Just what I would try to do.
<alex_mayorga> the start of my maverick jurney certainly started bumpy :(
<Dink> Well it is alpha ;)
<alex_mayorga> my other problems seems like some form of Bug #433943
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433943 in udev (Ubuntu) "kernel boot broken: init: udevtrigger mainprocess (1283) terminated with status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433943
<alex_mayorga> Dink: so replace UUID for /dev/sd?
<Dink> That would be my first attempt yeah.
<Dink> I could be completely off in the solution.
<alex_mayorga> no amd64 liveCDs?? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Dink> This a fresh install or upgrade ?
<Dink> I don't think there are smd64 daily
<Dink> amd*
<alex_mayorga> I tried to upgrade form a fully updated 10.04
<Dink> A new kernel just came out recently
<Dink> linux-image-2.6.35-19
<Dink> I haven't rebooted yet to try it ;)
<Dink> You got me scared now. LOL
<alex_mayorga> Dink: sorry, didn't mean to :)
<Dink> no luck on the root= ?
<alex_mayorga> there's no sd nor hd under /dev
<Dink> huh
<alex_mayorga> it's really weird
<Dink> Did you edit through the grub menu right when you boot ?
<Dink> Not sure what you are doing.
<alex_mayorga> Dink: yes, I'm tryin to use TAB there to autocomplete
<Dink> There is no autocomplete there
<Dink> you have to type it in manually
<alex_mayorga> Dink: thanks on all the help and patience :D
<Dink> I am actually about to head to bed soon
<alex_mayorga> tried an older kernel from the list, boots of sorts, but the mouse is non responsive and the icons in gdm show a red X
<Dink> Ahh you have nvidia huh. Yeah sorry man I am clueless there. Try the link in topic or forum.
<alex_mayorga> I guess I'll try to rescue my data with a lucid liveCD and forget about maverick for now
<Dink> Yeah probably best especially if you using nvidia
<alex_mayorga> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Dink> Im off. Good luck !!
<alex_mayorga> Dink: bye and thanks
<mininessie> i upgraded from 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10 and haven't rebooted yet should i reboot and have it fail if it does or not and stay on as i know it work
<alex_mayorga> mininessie: video card?
<alex_mayorga> I for one got bitten badly by the meerkat so I'd say stick to what works
<alex_mayorga> but maybe it's all user error and my own fault
<alex_mayorga> anyhow, sleepy time here
<alex_mayorga> mininessie: good luck
<mininessie> i can't update 10.10
<mininessie> or at least refresh and update update manager
<mininessie> how do i know if i am actually search for updates with 10.10
<mininessie> i need some help
<bbordwell> mininessie, what do you need help with?
<mininessie> bbordwell, todd@todd:~$ sudo aptitude upgrade
<mininessie> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<mininessie> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mininessie> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<mininessie> bbordwell, and how do i know if it is actually search repos or whatever it search to update
<bbordwell> mininessie, have you updated your sources yet? 'sudo apt-get update'
<mininessie> bbordwell, yes
<bbordwell> well when you run apt-get update that is when it searches the repos for updates, so if it is downloading files when you run update then it is searching
<mininessie> bbordwell, how do i know if i have repos that it is searching
<bbordwell> mininessie, when you run apt-get update it will print out all of the sources it is checking, like this: Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Sources
<bbordwell> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/universe Packages
<mininessie> bbordwell, well when i update using update manager gui it shows like downloading 1b
<bbordwell> mininessie, well if you have updated recently it does not download anything new it just registers a hit, try again in a few hours and if it is still 1b then something is wrong
<mininessie> why is 10.10 download so slow
<thehizz> hey anyone know how to refresh the cd driver? i somehow have an unresponsive cd writer right now..
<mininessie> um i'm having a problem Failed to download repository information
<mininessie> Check your Internet connection. when running the update manager gui
<Volkodav> dkms: running auto installation service for kernel 2.6.36-020636rc2-generic
<Volkodav>  *       nvidia-current (256.44)...
<Volkodav> [fail]  - anybody built nvidia against this kernel ?
<mininessie> Volkodav, no god why don't you just run arch
<Volkodav> because of regression with .35 on btrfs
<mininessie> Volkodav, at least .35 works for i am running 10.10 on kernel .32
<Volkodav> what fs ?
<mininessie> idk
<Volkodav> ?
<mininessie> ?
<Volkodav> I asked what file system do you run on your .32 ?
<DanaG> I keep getting null-pointer dereference on btrfs.
<mininessie> Volkodav, ext4
<Volkodav> that's why you do not care/not affected
<mininessie> Volkodav, who me
<Volkodav> yes
<mininessie> i am confused
<thehizz> anyone know the command to refresh the cd/cd driver?
<Volkodav> I said I do not run arch because I want .36 kernel because there is regression on btrfs on .35 kernel
<mininessie> Volkodav, okay whatever
<Volkodav> whatever is clever
<thehizz> @tremolux boston, eh?
<thehizz> bump - anyone know the commandline command to refresh the cd drive?
<S4ry> Hello Maverick :)
<S4ry> Okay , i tried to install maverick from a usb flash .. that didn't work , then burned the iso to a DVD-R .. i noticed no GUI with the Live-CD
<S4ry> Am i missing something !
<S4ry> Maverick alpha 3 of course
<Andre_Gondim> always my cpu is heating with flash player is it normal?
<jpds> Andre_Gondim: Flash uses a lot of CPU; yes.
<S4ry> jpds, how can i install maverick alpha 3 m in 'The right way ..
<jpds> S4ry: Download the inso from http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/maverick/alpha-3/ and burn it to a device medium?
<jpds> S4ry: If you want a GUI on install, then you probably want maverick-desktop-i386.iso.
<S4ry> Yeah , i tried that with maverick-desktop-i386.iso .. still the GUI is missing
<jpds> Hmm, odd.
<S4ry> i even burned it to a usb flash .. didn't even boot
<S4ry> i used startup disk creator ..
<S4ry> Lemme  check it again
<S4ry> thanks jpds
<jpds> No worries.
<voidmage> !info nvidia-current maverick
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 256.44-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 23694 kB, installed size 70788 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<voidmage> !info xorg-server maverick
<ubottu> Package xorg-server does not exist in maverick
<voidmage> !info xserver-xorg maverick
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+6ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 180 kB
<S4ry> Again , didn't boot from the usb flash
<S4ry> very odd  , i 've always boot ubuntu from the flash or the DVD
<S4ry> I installed the iso torrent .. if that count for something !
<avi_> when Beta 1 comes out, will the UI be (almost) identical to the GM?
<shcherbak>  
<Drooling_Sheep> hi, I've been using maverick for a while now and it occasionally crashes to the busybox shell...up until now I've just rebooted and it's been fine, but I've rebooted maybe a dozen times and nothing's changed.  I think this is the relevant portion of dmesg http://pastebin.com/9YrzXrMx
<Raydiation> hi any known issues with the live cd?
<Raydiation> e.g. that it doesnt boot?
<Raydiation> and which cd should i use to install?
<Raydiation> alternate or desktop?
<jussi> o/
<Sargun> Heya
<jussi> Araneidae: Ive 10.10 at home, its not too badly broken for me as of last night, but maybe someone broke it since
<Sargun> How unsafe is it to upgrade to 10.10?
<jussi> Sargun: if you have a production system, dont.
<jussi> Sargun: most things work, but may break at any time.
<Sargun> jussi, Isn't that true of most things?
<jussi> hehe
 * Raydiation has a production system and wants to install alpha3
<Raydiation> i wont update til alpha4
 * Sargun wants BTRfs
<Sargun> and TRIM
<Sargun> I'm getting an SSD on tuesday, and I might install alpha3, but have /boot and / separated (Ext4 for boot), and btrfs for /
<Sargun> with TRIM
<Sargun> From what I understand, it's fairly safe...
<Raydiation> Sargun: dont use btrfs
<Sargun> Raydiation, why not?
<Raydiation> ive heard the opposite from a known linux magazine
<Sargun> heard the opposite of?
<Raydiation> lots of people complaining that they cant mount btrfs after some time
<Raydiation> you have to be conservative with the filesystem
<Sargun> whoa
<Raydiation> just wait until it gets stable, then wait another 6 months
<Sargun> Raydiation, ugh, I hate waiting
<Raydiation> if youve already got an ssd, the performance boost of btrfs wont be as great as the transition form hd to ssd
<Raydiation> got an ssd too
<Raydiation> Sargun: i used ext4 when it was marked as stable -> i had to reinstall and lost my data in /home
<Raydiation> so unless you can say: data loss is no problem for me
<Raydiation> dont try anything else than ext4 and ext3
<Sargun> I don't want to nuke my SSD
<Sargun> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147064 < Brand, spankin new.
<Sargun> I've already been through 2 hdds
<Raydiation> thats an expensive one
<Sargun> ...
<KE1HA> with brtfs, unless your using the systems for multi-thousand hit requests, to massive database query's, the average user will not see any significant improvement.
<Raydiation> Sargun: i got this one http://geizhals.at/a444063.html
<KE1HA> And sure, Benchmarks, that really stress test a FS, will show some improvements, but reproducing those environments in real world situations is pretty tough to do.
<Sargun> KE1HA, Okay, reasons I want BTRFS + SSD: I want my SSD to last longer, I want to be able to take snapshots without booting into a init 1 env, I don't want my drive to die from the vibrations I've been putting it through (that's more SSD than HDD).
<Sargun> I might use LVM instead
<Sargun> but the performance loss from LVM is insane
<Sargun> Raydiation, that's a decent drive
<KE1HA> Sargun:  Me personally, I don't use LVM for any critical data storage, but certainly SSD speeds fer things like snapshot will be very snappy.
<Sargun> We use LVM for a bunch of stuff at work
<KE1HA> Sargun:  Here's a pretty descent comparison of EXT4 & BTRFS from Phronix: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux2635_btrfs&num=1
<Araneidae> jussi, thanks.  I'll wait though ;)
<Sargun> KE1HA, I'd love if they compared LVM
<KE1HA> Sargun:  agreed. Don't get me wrong, I'm not ditching on LVM, it's has its uses, but fer critical data storage and service, it's tough to beat a HW RAID system, SCSI, SAN, SATA in whatever flavor.
<SwedeMike> Sargun: performance loss from using LVM? why? I haven't seen that.
<Sargun> SwedeMike, from #ix?
<SwedeMike> Sargun: yes.
<Sargun> SwedeMike, I don't know why there is a performance loss..I just know there is one
<Sargun> KE1HA, yes, because I can put a hardware raid controller in my laptop...and use FibreChannel and SCSI
<SwedeMike> Sargun: read or write?
<Sargun> SwedeMike, combo of both simultaneously.
<SwedeMike> KE1HA: as long as you avoid 3ware hw-raid, because write performance is abysmal.
<Sargun> SwedeMike, We use mostly adaptec gear, it works.
<SwedeMike> Sargun: on what underlying media? md or some SAN or something?
<Sargun> RAID0 of a bunch of disks.
<Sargun> I think 8.
<Sargun> 7200 RPM, nothing fancy
<Sargun> software MD
<Sargun> we performance tested each disk
<Sargun> we performance tested the md
<Sargun> we performance tested the LVM volume
<Sargun> The MD beat all of them, and LVM was hurt significantly
<KE1HA> The last big array I worked with was InfiniBand, it was insanely fast. Only thing that beat it was out cluster guys and their raw-write persl scripts, no FS at all. Still dont understand all that yet.
<KE1HA> our*
<SwedeMike> Sargun: did you test lvm on top of md?
<Sargun> SwedeMike, yeah, that's what it was.
<Sargun> KE1HA, again, I can't have a SAN in my laptop.
<Sargun> KE1HA, We have a distributed cluster store that goes over 2 GigE (2 * 1 GigE (802.3ad)), and it works for me :-P
<Sargun> for most object fetches, we can saturate the 10GigE uplinks of the cluster.
<Sargun> and considering it was dirt cheap (<$100k) to build, I'm happy.
<KE1HA> Indeed, that level of HW is big bucks. You have 2x SSD bays in your laptop ?
<Sargun> Yes, but the second one is used for a CD-ROM Drive.
<Sargun> ATM
<Sargun> KE1HA, RAID1 + LVM?
<Sargun> I might do the install on my SSD with LVM
<Sargun> because it's not super hard to convert from LVM to non-LVM, just timeconsuming
<KE1HA> Well, I'll probably just do with the RAID if possible, unless you really need the expansion capability from LVM, I dont know, LVM is still a bit quirky fer me.
<Sargun> KE1HA, when did you last lose data with lvm?
<KE1HA> I just split a 4TB array this week on my second workstation, had to many issues with big binary files.
<KE1HA> So, now it's 2x2 but, it's solid.
<Sargun> how was it implemented
<KE1HA> LSI card.
<SwedeMike> Sargun: and you got less than half the performance?
<Sargun> SwedeMike, at times
<KE1HA> I just stuck 2x fer data and 2 fer a backup
 * Sargun has only had a few really bad issues with raid - 3ware, and nvraid
<KE1HA> When's the Maverick AMD64 ISO's gonna roll out? I heard tomorrow, is that still on track
<Cameron> where can I find the maverick daily x64 alternative iso ?
<KE1HA> Oddly enough, NCommander jsut sent a note in the release channel about patching a bug that was preventing the AMD64's from building.
<Cameron> its not in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Cameron> ok
<KE1HA> The 64's have been down for the last 3 to 4 days or so.
<Cameron> which is the release channel ?
<KE1HA> ubuntu-release
<Cameron> taa
<KE1HA> B3 testing is due to kick off tomorrow, or the next day, so should be sorted by then I'd imaging.
<KE1HA> imagine*
<Cameron> I'd hope so :)
<yofel> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/maverick/daily-20100830.log bwarfs at
<yofel> /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/debian-cd/tools/boot/maverick/boot-amd64: line 113: mkfs.msdos: command not found
<yofel> as do all other amd64 isos it seems
<Raydiation> maverick is a current snapshot of debian sid right?
<gnomefreak> not really. we get packages from sid but even that is done with for this release
<penguin42> ok, that took some figuring out - this laptop (which is always plugged in) I came back to find it hibernated
<penguin42> it had auto hibernated because I'd actually forgotten to switch it on at the wall
<flupke_> hello, I followed this guide to compile maverick kernel on lucid: http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/05/05/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-lucid-kernel/ . but doing debian/rules editconfigs doesn't seem to save my changes
<flupke_> are there instructions for building the maverick kernel found on launchpad ?
<Sargun> After 10.10, what version will there be? 11.04?
<gnomefreak> flupke_: not likely
<gnomefreak> Sargun: yes
<gnomefreak> flupke_: you should find a later kernel than what you are using in the backports repo
<gnomefreak> not sure however what version it is
<flupke_> gnomefreak, yes I already have 2.6.35 from the same PPA, but I need to compile it to enable vga_switcheroo
<gnomefreak> flupke_: kernel compiling is not as nice to people as they expect. before compiling i suggest reading up on compiling kernels
<gnomefreak> flupke_: we are not the place to ask about compiling apps. you may be best off trying #linux
<flupke_> gnomefreak, I know how to compile a kernel, that's the ubuntu way of compiling a kernel I'm asking about.
<gnomefreak> flupke_: the difference being?
<yofel> you mean packaged / make install ?
<flupke_> gnomefreak, you use debian/ folder scripts to do so
<yofel> flupke_: you should be able to patch the kernel and run 'debuild' in the package directory to build it, but the kernel packaging is quite complicated so I can't guarantee it will work like that
<flupke_> yofel, indeed, you don't use debuild to build it, but the debian/rules script
<gnomefreak> add the option as a patch or try addding it to /rules
<yofel> flupke_: debuild uses the debian/rules script, or rather it runs dpkg-buildpackage which uses debian/rules
<gnomefreak> there is a kpackage IIRC that will build it for you
<flupke_> I made it create the .deb files, but the resulting kernel seems to have the same options as the default one
<penguin42> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile is a good page for the mechanics of building kernel debs
 * gnomefreak perfers patching for something like this
<flupke_> and when I look at debian.maverick/config/i386/config.flavour.myflavour, I don't see the flags I added with debian/rules editconfigs (although it did mentioned this config file)
<flupke_> penguin42, that's the guide found on this page I followed (the link for maverick kernel on lucid)
<penguin42> flupke_: Did you change the config in debian/config/whatever or in debian.master/config/whatever ?
<flupke_> penguin42, in debian.maverick/
<penguin42> flupke_: Are you sure you mean debian.maverick not debian.master ?
<flupke_> penguin42, yes
<penguin42> flupke_: Odd, I only have the debian and debian.master - I suggest you try changing it in the debian.master
 * penguin42 has only used those instructions for adding patches not changing config
<gnomefreak> please move this topic to another channel. we do not recommend compiling packages in here and definantly dont not support kernel compiling
<penguin42> flupke_: The #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-kernel channels can be quite helpful for this type of stuff
<flupke_> gnomefreak, penguin42, ok, thanks for your help anyway
<gnomefreak> i wouldnt use -kenrle or suggest it for support as it is not a support channel
<gnomefreak> -kernel even
<mortal> is the X issue resolved?
<yofel> mortal: what card do you have?
<gnomefreak> ati still has issues and so does nvidia
<yofel> nvidia has a workaround implemented if you install it with jockey and will be properly fixed soon
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Triaged]
<gnomefreak> yofel: yeah i know but it doesnt work for everyone
<mortal> yofel: intel
<yofel> it doesn't work for people that don't use jockey and don't have the x-updates ppa enabled, if you're using either one it works
<mortal> dg45fc
<yofel> intel should work, my 945GME in my eeePC has rendering issues though with kwin compositing enabled
<gnomefreak> intel has very little problems
 * gnomefreak off
<mortal> good, now upgrading
<mortal> I can live with occasional brokenness and I like to report bugs
<mortal> and it is nice to see the distribution maturing
<Raydiation> does anyone run with all updates?
<Raydiation> since alpha3
<yofel> Raydiation: most of us do
<Raydiation> yofel: with dist-upgrade too? any problems with nouveau?
<yofel> Raydiation: I don't use nouveau, it had to many issues for me
<mortal> intel is good
<yofel> but the package installs fine
<Raydiation1> haha, x just crashed
<Raydiation1> so you recommend a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<yofel> well, not if you're upgrading from lucid, but if you're running maverick that's the default way to install updates from the command line
<Jibadeeha> have just updated my ubuntu 10.10 installation and now the mouse pointer isn't visible, yet the touch pad is working - anyone else here got this problem?
<Raydiation1> im running maverick
<yofel> Raydiation1: then either use update-manager or run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to make sure you have all updates installed
<kroson> hi, are the packages still being updated for beta at the moment?
<Raydiation1> kroson: hm isnt alpha4 coming before beta?
<kroson> Raydiation1: well, no
<kroson> xD
<Raydiation1> will maverick ship ff 4.0?
<penguin42> doesn't look like, it's too late
<kroson> Raydiation1: well youll be able to get it when its released easily
<kroson> penguin42: do you know if they still update packages for the beta release?
<Raydiation1> didnt canonical say they will update it because of mozilla security policy
<Raydiation1> kroson: what do you mean with update?
<Raydiation1> only bugfixes iirc
<penguin42> Raydiation1: Oh, not sure - I guess it's possible; but I haven't followed that
<kroson> Raydiation1: like ubiquity, for example
<kroson> is the new theme already integrated with the dailys?
<Raydiation1> kroson: thats the installer right?
<kroson> yes
<Raydiation1> i dont know, there will be updates for sure and the installer is normally something they work on for a lot longer
<Raydiation1> im quite sure there will be more changes
<Raydiation1> kroson: im just updating ill tell you
<Raydiation1> @theme
<kroson> Raydiation1: ok :)
<kroson> isnt there a way to use fglrx at the moment?
<Raydiation1> kroson: imho open source driver > fglrx
<Raydiation1> causes less problems
<kroson> Raydiation1: do you have power management?
<Raydiation1> ill stick to nouveau too until the beta is released
<Raydiation1> kroson: for the gpu?
<kroson> yes
<Raydiation1> hm, dunno but it works quite well in my laptop
<Raydiation1> i can reduce screen brightness too
<kroson> Raydiation1: thats normal, i was thinking about the reduce of fan noise and heat...
<Raydiation1> kroson: not sure, but i dont have problems with that
<kroson> ok, thank you :)
<kroson> but you really dont know if theres a way to install fglrx?
<Raydiation1> if i were you i wouldnt do it
<Raydiation1> theyre upgrading the xserver and ati is slow on updating their drivers
<Raydiation1> plus i only had problems with fglrx
<Raydiation1> you can always try to install it manually
<Raydiation1> but i dont think it will work
<gnomefreak> Raydiation: the update policy you are refering to doesnt apply to 3.6 -> * 3.6 will run its course. IIRC we decided not to ship 4.0 in Maverick but im waiting on an answer to make sure
<gnomefreak> tb3.1 or ff4.0 will not make it and im waiting on what one it is
<Raydiation> gnomefreak: ah k thx
<gnomefreak> np
<yofel> gnomefreak: thunderbird 3.1 is already in maverick
<yofel> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 10776 kB, installed size 29788 kB
<gnomefreak> thank it is 4.0 that will not end up in Maverick
<yofel> right, that's still beta
<gnomefreak> s/thank/thanks than
<gnomefreak> one of these days i have find a workaround for nvidia
<yofel> Raydiation, kroson: the new update manager is already used in the daily images and will be used for beta too, and it's updated regularily till release
<yofel> er...
<yofel> s/update manager/installer/
<kroson> yofel: :)
<kroson> and as for ubiquity will this one be used for beta?
<yofel> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.9 (maverick), package size 3978 kB, installed size 14056 kB
<yofel> that will be used for beta
<kroson> yes, that one, which is the latest xD
<kroson> yofel: so you think that the daily that is now available is very similar to the beta release?
<yofel> kroson: yes, there are only bugfixes till beta now so the images shouldn't change much
<kroson> yofel: but they have not been shipping 64-bit live dailys
<kroson> whats happening?
<yofel> here's what happened:
<yofel> /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/debian-cd/tools/boot/maverick/boot-amd64: line 113: mkfs.msdos: command not found
<yofel> it's being worked on
<yofel> (from the iso build log)
<kroson> yofel: ok, thank you :)
<kroson> yofel: the default theme is already the beta one too?
<yofel> I think yes, but as I use KDE someone else might now more
<kroson> ok, tks
<killer99> I get this error when I add any ppa "the repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems"
<Raydiation> language installation doesnt work yet
<Zil_> hi
<Zil_> i'm willing to test nouveau 3d drivers, how to install them ?
<yofel> you need the default nouveau drivers and one additional package, now I need to remember which one that was...
<yofel> libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<yofel> install that and you should have 3D in nouveau
<Zil_> nouveau-firmware also ?
<yofel> not sure, it worked without on my NVS 3100M
<Zil_> ubuntu netbook is unusable without those drivers
<yofel> ION? don't know much about those cards
<Zil_> no ti's a desktop pc with gts250
<Zil_> but i'm loving netbook UI
<yofel> heh
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. How can i install the maverick radiance and ambiance themes? I can only find packages that installs ambiance
<kroson> ChrisBuchholz: have you updated maverick?
<kroson> the latest ubuntu-light package should bring them
<ChrisBuchholz> kroson: oh, sorry. I'm on lucid. I just wish to try the themes
<kroson> i know there was a ppa but dont remember wich one was
<ChrisBuchholz> kroson: yeah, thats the problem :P
<kroson> https://launchpad.net/~murrine-daily/+archive/ppa
<ChrisBuchholz> kroson: i believe i have tried that earlier, and now again with the same result: I dont see the radiance theme, only ambiance and ambiance-dark
<mortal> now running maverick on dg45fc, intel gfx, everything is verry good
<mortal> for some reason the hd seeks are more audible
<kulight> Evolution opens on the contact list instead of the mail page. can any one help?
<kulight> Evolution opens on the contact list instead of the mail page. can any one help?
 * S4ry just had to update the kernel on maverick alpha 3
<dandi8> Hi, can someone help me? I've installed Ubuntu maverick on my laptop and it's very slow - idles on 20-30% and every time I do anything CPU usage goes up to 100%
<S4ry> Mmm
<S4ry> dandi8, i just installed Maverick myself .. updated
<S4ry> and everything is just fine
<dandi8> well, I insalled it because 10.04 gave me a black screen after splash
<dandi8> and it may be because of my graphics card - Intel 82852
<S4ry> Thats odd !
<dandi8> I really don't know what to do, I'm kinda new to Linux, although a long time Windows user
<dandi8> I've tried pretty much everything I could
<dandi8> even created a xorg.conf which I'm not sure even works
<S4ry> Mmm , i don't think it's related to the graphic card , but you may wana check if its Active
<dandi8> I'm on a Toshiba Satelite A10 btw.
<S4ry> Nice
<dandi8> how to do it?
<S4ry> Try this
<S4ry> Go to system
<S4ry> Admin
<S4ry> Additional
<S4ry> Thats for Drives
<dandi8> additional drivers?
<dandi8> nothing there
<S4ry> Yep
<S4ry> hum !
<dandi8> but I've seen some intel drivers presumably installed in synaptic
<dandi8> I'm also able to do some basic word processing like running XChat or surfing the web so that's why I think it may be the GFX card
<dandi8> although SysMon says CPU spikes to 100%
<S4ry> Mmm
<dandi8> oh and games usually work, although very slow or with no FPS at all
<dandi8> I'm able to play Tux Racer, although it's choppy, the Tux mario clone flickers, etc.
<dandi8> and other 3D games are pretty much still images once I launch them XD
<S4ry> :)
<S4ry> dandi8, Lets take it to #ubuntu
<dandi8> and on WinXP I was able to play games with good FPS without problems
<dandi8> they just told me to go away from there XD
<S4ry> Nah  ! they did
<dandi8> they said that since it's maverick, I should go to ubuntu+1
<S4ry> Okay. thats fine
<S4ry> Lets take it step by step
<dandi8> I just hope it can be done... I could really use this laptop in school
<S4ry> Have ya updated maverick
<dandi8> yeah
<S4ry> And upgraded
<S4ry> Nice
<dandi8> if by updated you mean ran the updater
<dandi8> upgraded? not sure
<S4ry> Yep
<dandi8> I just installed it yesterday
<dandi8> with a newly downloaded DVD
<S4ry> Okay , upgrade with the follow command
<dandi8> well, CD, actually, which, to my amazement, worked on a dvd
<dandi8> follow command?
<S4ry> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<S4ry> Yeah , i installed it from a CD too
<dandi8> ok, updating
<S4ry> Nice
<S4ry> BRB
<dandi8> also, funny thing - I've got no mouse cursor on the monitor after bootup until I suspend and restore
<dandi8> ok, it seems to have updated now
<dandi8> what do I do now?
<S4ry> Back
<S4ry> dandi8, nice
<S4ry> you should reboot after that , just for the kernel
<S4ry> Also
<S4ry> Make sure to set the sources for maverick
<penguin42> if any of you are seeing really bad flickering and rendering artifacts on the open source radeon drivers, I've got a ppa with a fix in
<S4ry> dandi8, System -Administration- Software sources .. on other software make sure o check mark the / ubuntu maverick partner
<yofel> S4ry: just as a note, the recommended way to upgrade is 'update-manager -d' or 'do-release-upgrade -d' not dist-upgrade
<dandi8> I think i have all the sources checked
<S4ry> close - reload
<dandi8> so I should reboot the system now?
<S4ry> yofel, thats right .. dandi8 has already installed maverick
<S4ry> dandi8, Yep
<dandi8> alright, and then come back here?
<S4ry> Sure :)
<dandi8> be back in a sec then
<S4ry> Tyt
<yofel> S4ry: right, didn't read the whole backlog :/ just got the impression from what you were saying..
<S4ry> yofel, dandi8 , has an issue on maverick .. maybe related to his G card .. if you scroll up you may have a clue whats the issue is
<S4ry> O' , thanks yofel ..
<yofel> hm, there are no additional drivers for intel, but I remember hearing about the 8* card issues. maverick has a newer driver so it might help, but since xserver 1.9 is a bit buggy for me on my 945GME
<dandi8> and I'm back
<S4ry> WB dandi8
<abhijjeet> how to add compiz asa startup item in the maverick
<S4ry> abhijjeet,  try Adding it to the Start up programs
<abhijjeet> how to add in the startup programme what command to give in the command option
<Andre_Gondim> abhijjeet, in terminal you can add in /etc/rc.local, if is it in X, you can add in System --> Preferences --> Statup...
<Chipaca> I've got an intel video card, and am finding it works very poorly in maverick. What should I do?
<S4ry> Chipaca, is i active on maverick
<S4ry> it*
<Chipaca> "works very poorly" means: with the default kernel, does not work at all. With some 2.6.36 (from kernel.ubuntu.com), it only works if I turn off the splash, and even then only in 16bps (looks like)
<Chipaca> S4ry: i didn't understand the question :-/
<S4ry> Chipaca, You can check if the drive is active from System - Additional Drivers
<penguin42> Chipaca: Do you know which Intel card?   (lspci | grep -i vga  )
<Chipaca> penguin42: "Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<Chipaca> S4ry: i thought that was just for proprietary drivers
<penguin42> Chipaca: OK, something like an i3 or i5 processor?
<Chipaca> penguin42: i7, yes
<penguin42> Chipaca: Hmm I thought those were supposed to work with the normal Intel drivers
<penguin42> Chipaca: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg output ?
<S4ry> Someone is also missing the right intel drive for his toshiba
<S4ry> His CPU : Intel Celeron 2.5GHz
<Chipaca> penguin42: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/485975/
<penguin42> Chipaca: Well, its found the intel driver and looks mostly happy
<Chipaca> penguin42: yeah, but the default maverick background looks aweful, moire'ed
<Chipaca> penguin42: 16bpp-like (although xdpyinfo seems to say 24bpp)
<penguin42> ah, I'm not using the default background
<Chipaca> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/485977/
<penguin42> Chipaca: How about if you just look at one of your own pictures?
<Chipaca> penguin42: also, this is only with the splash off, and then only after switching to console and back; otherwise, blank screen
<Chipaca> penguin42: why would I do that? I'm way too ugly
<Chipaca> penguin42: :)
<penguin42> Chipaca: I meant ones you had taken of less ugly people of course
<Chipaca> anything with a gradient looks banded
<penguin42> Chipaca: Well, there is one warning in the Xorg.0.log about not being able to allocate memory for fbcon, but I don't know how serious that is
<penguin42> Chipaca: The dmesg shows power or thermal limit errors/warnings - that could explain your performance problem
<Chipaca> not seeing performance problems
<Chipaca> not sure what those warnings are about :)
<penguin42> Chipaca: Oh ok, I thought you said stuff was slow; anyway, you shouldn't have to play around with all that mess of switching to console and back, so bug report it
<penguin42> Chipaca: You could try booting with nomodeset to see if it's related to KMS makes any difference
<Chipaca> I've already filed 13 bugs against the intel driver today because apport prompted me to :)
<Machtin> why do i have frequent freezes? i know it's alpha.. but twice a day or more, seriously?
<Chipaca> penguin42: nomodeset won't work in maverick
<Chipaca> penguin42: the X in maverick needs modeset
<penguin42> Chipaca: Really? Oh odd
<penguin42> Chipaca: OK, well I'm out of suggestions really - I'd go and figure out what those temperature warnings are about; if the cooling isn't happy then it could explain random crashes and the apport errors
<dandi8> I've installed Maverick on my laptop with an Intel 82852/855 gfx card and CPU usage spikes up to 100% every time I do anything at all, help?
<penguin42> Chipaca: Ah - you're running 2.6.36 ?!
<penguin42> Chipaca: There are some messages going past on the lkml in the last day or two about 2.6.36 hosing Intel displays - swit
<Chipaca> penguin42: yes; 2.6.35 will not give me a console nor an X nor nothing
<penguin42> ch back to the normal maverick kernel
<Chipaca> penguin42: normal maverick kernel turns my 1920x1080 notebook display into a black rectangle of nothingness
<Chipaca> penguin42: so much waste makes me cry
<penguin42> Chipaca: Well you're on an Alpha - expect breakage!
<Chipaca> it's a beta now!
<Chipaca> :)
 * penguin42 has to go
<Chipaca> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> Chipaca: I'd report the bug on the standard Maverick kernel - if it's breaking on i3/i5/i7 then people certainly need to know and get it fixed
<penguin42> Chipaca: The good thing is there are lots of people with them, so I'm sure it'll get fixed quickly
<Chipaca> I *hate* writing bug reports when I know nothing :(
 * Chipaca sighs, and goes to laucnhpad
<Daekdroom> good lord. alarcarte is a let down
<Dink> Got an open qusetion to all. Do most people here run the default swapiness=60 if not what do you run at ?
 * patdk-wk just doesn't mount swap
<yofel> my notebook doesn't run with swap, my desktop has 60, and my netbook 0 as it has a SSD
<Dink> Yeah I have playing around trying to find that sweet spot.
<Dink> Got a netbook but not SSD
<Dink> I have tried 60 and even 100
<yofel> meanings are usually: 0 - don't use swap unless you have to, 100 - swap things out as soon as reasonable so we have space for the disk cache
<yofel> I don't know how the algorithm decides what to do in between those exactly
<yoasif> i dont talk here much unless yofel is in the conversation but... you guys should check out a social news site im working on... http://quippd.com/
<yofel> XD
<Dink> I have been debating not to use swap but haven't narrowed it down but mutter/nautilus/unity is eating a lot of memeory and I have to go into swap
<dandi8> I've installed Maverick on my laptop with an Intel 82852/855 gfx card and CPU usage spikes up to 100% every time I do anything at all, help?
<yofel> dandi8: checked with top what process is using it?
<Dink> When I hup mutter/nautilus I get back close to 1gb of ram
<yofel> that sounds like a nice memory leak ^^
<Dink> Yeah I should investigate more on exactly what causes it
<Dink> I recalled nautiulus have a memory leak isuse couple years ago
<Dink> Ahh bug #60477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 60477 in control-center (Ubuntu) "g-s-d crashes on startup under edgy (dup-of: 59217)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60477
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59217 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "[Edgy] gnome-settings-daemon acting up" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59217
<Dink> Ahh bug #604777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604777 in Unity "Unity causing massive memory leak when hovering over the quicklists" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604777
<dandi8> the problem is, no process is using it
<dandi8> it's 100% CPU usage out of thin air
<dandi8> System Monitor idles at 20-30%
<dandi8> and goes up to 50%
<dandi8> but in the performance window of said System Monitor
<dandi8> if I move any window at all
<dandi8> or do anything else
<dandi8> global CPU usage goes up to 100%
<S4ry> dandi8,
<feydr> having trouble powering off my laptop; it gets to the shutdown splash screen and then stops; I can flip through the virtual terms but am not able to log into any...alt+sysreq works but doesn't really give anything to me.. where should I start?
<jca1981> hi is there a way to downgrade from Maverik to Lucid?
<IdleOne> jca1981: there is no way to downgrade but maybe we can fix what is wrong
<IdleOne> any specific errors?
<jca1981> i upgraded to maverick by mistake on my server ad broke my install
<IdleOne> jca1981: "broke my install" is a very broad statement. what is not working
<jca1981> now procps is broken and i cant boot the system
<jca1981> i get a " Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused" when i do dpkg --configure procps
<yofel> dandi8: are you using compositing, can you try to turn that off? maybe change the theme to make sure it's not a rendering issue with the engine, if not, try to file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel' as I'm not sure what to do more
<yofel> dandi8: maybe see if you can find something in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/
<jca1981> IdleOne, any ideas how to fix it ? :)
<IdleOne> jca1981: try sudo dpkg --confirgure -a
<IdleOne> but honestly I have no idea. except for backing up and do a clean install
<jfi> jca1981, there is some registered bugs with this error
<jfi> jca1981, I have no idea how to fix, maybe try to take a look at launchpad
<jca1981> jfi, thanks
<jfi> jca1981,  for example this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430224
<jca1981> IdleOne, "sudo dpkg --confirgure -a" gives same error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430224 in upstart "init: support chroots" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jca1981> jfi i found somthing interesting. i cant upgrade procps when chrooted. problem is i cant get my box started without install rescue cd
<jca1981> can anybody guide me througt a grub2 setup, i have tried to follow guides no the internet and run update-grub but it still only boots to grub console :(
<IdleOne> jca1981: have you tried loging in to TTY and running sudo dpkg --confirgure -a ?
<Daekdroom> Damn it. X keeps becoming unresponsive to mouse clicks.
<jca1981> IdleOne, how do i log into TTY?
<IdleOne> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jca1981> tried running ""dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl
<jca1981> ln -s /bin/true /sbin/initctl
<jca1981> and it looks like it is working , yaaaay
<jca1981> yes everything is upgraded now, but grub is not loading my system. is a update-grub enought?
<IdleOne> should be
<jca1981> wow, you guys are the best
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> we didn't do anything
<jca1981> where do i donate bear, hehe
<IdleOne> !donate
<ubottu> To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<jca1981> http://www.ubuntu.com/donations -> 404
<IdleOne> yeah I got that also, old link
<IdleOne> jca1981: just keep testing and reporting any bugs you find to launchpad
<jfi> there is also http://shop.canonical.com/
<jca1981> wen i run update-grub if finds the kernel on the rescue cd not on my chrooted install?
<IdleOne> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<asdf_baron> So in Maverick, my option for two-finger scrolling is greyed out.  Changing the value manually in gconf-editor will disable edge scrolling but two-finger scrolling still won't work!
<jca1981> hey guys could you help me with getting my system run with grub on lvm system
<jca1981> IdleOne, can you help me with Grub2 setup, Please
<IdleOne> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IdleOne> that link should have everything you need to know
<jca1981> IdleOne, have read lots of guides now, just cant get it to work, think its because i use LVm and my root device is named linux-root
<jca1981> IdleOne, get kernel panic every time
<IdleOne> jca1981: wish I knew how to help
<IdleOne> jca1981: explain the issue here and sooner or later someone should be able to help
<jca1981> IdleOne, you have already been a great help, i will try to ask others :)
<Raydiation> will ubuntu ship python 2.7?
<Daekdroom> Raydiation, it's not using it as default for now, and I don't know if it will, but it's avaiable
<Raydiation> Daekdroom: in the repos?
<Daekdroom> Raydiation, yeah
<Daekdroom> Raydiation, python2.7 package
<yofel> Daekdroom: it won't be the default, the test builds didn't go well so it was postponed for natty
<yofel> !info python2.7
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7-4ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2508 kB, installed size 9620 kB
<Daekdroom> yofel, I guess it doesn't have a choice to be conservative about it if it breaks the system, right?
<yofel> not sure if it broke the system, but even building the packages with 2.7 didn't go well afaik
<Raydiation> hm, any really big features in 2.7?
<yofel> if you're out for new features use 3.1 :P
<Daekdroom> !info python3.1
<ubottu> python3.1 (source: python3.1): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.1). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2+20100707-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 3521 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<yofel> but no, I haven't kept track of python features for a while now :/
<Raydiation> i will use 3.1 when django starts using it :)
<Raydiation> btw, is your xserver reacting a bit slow too?
<Raydiation> i got the nvidia driver installed
<Raydiation> no smooth animations though
<Daekdroom> My xserver is not reacting well when I open nautilus with ubuntu one integration..
<Daekdroom> well, xserver is fine, but nautilus is painfully slow.
<Raydiation> Daekdroom: do you run with compiz effects?
<Daekdroom> No.
<Raydiation> hm, brb
<yofel> kwin compositing is fine here, not slower than usual, I had issues starting X after xserver 1.9 was uploaded but a reinstall of nvidia seems to have fixed that
<Raydiation> ah ok, the xserver update which just came in fixed it :)
<Raydiation> sound applet doesnt work too well
<Raydiation> i cant change volume with scrolling
<Raydiation> btw is there a way to get the old mixer applet back
<Raydiation> i dont like this combination of the indicator applet
<Raydiation> its causing my sound to lag when i change the volume
<voidmage> !info nvidia-current maverick
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 256.44-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 23694 kB, installed size 70788 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<voidmage> weird that it wasn't working in a /msg
<yofel> voidmage: works fine in a query here
<voidmage> oh
<voidmage> i left off the info
<yofel> BUGabundo: hey :)
<voidmage> any chance of it getting updated to 256.52 for maverick?
<yofel> voidmage: being worked on, but as we're in beta freeze right now it'll take a few days
<voidmage> awesome, 256.44 gives my graphics card the hard locks on lucid
<yofel> voidmage: you can get it from the x-updates ppa in the meanwhile
<BUGabundo> yofel: hey my friend
<BUGabundo> what's up?
<Machtin> any chance my frequent freezes will be gone for the final release?
<yofel> BUGabundo: fighting with the kubuntu installer, it doesn't let me use the live session :(
<Machtin> (of which i have no idea why and when they occur)
<voidmage> Machtin: what graphics card do you have?
<Machtin> nvidia gtx 260, iirc.
<yofel> Machtin: that's pure luck then if they vanish, and is it a hard lock or can you still kill X with sysrq+k ?
<Machtin> yep.
<Machtin> yofel: can't.
<Machtin> but the mouse still moves.
<yofel> I am getting X freezes too sometimes with nvidia, but killing X works
<yofel> Machtin: ok, then we have the same issue I think
<Machtin> and music keeps playing.
<yofel> try to kill x with sysrq+k (alt+print+k usually) next time it happens
<Machtin> though i think just the one track that's playing
<Machtin> yofel: i did.. never worked.. only thing that happens is that my mouse stops working totally.
<yofel> odd, here X freezes too and mouse still works, but sysrq+k at least kills it
<Raydiation> Machtin: realized the same thing today
<Raydiation> Machtin: i got a 275gtx
<voidmage> are you running the 256.44 drivers?
<Machtin> but i think i have some x-relaunching problems anyway.. couple of hours ago i for some reason did try to restart kdm, just froze and i had to hard reset.
<Raydiation> Machtin: there are updates
<yofel> NVS 3100M here, my 250gts system is still running lucid
<Raydiation> for x
<voidmage> gt240 on lucid, 256.44 gave me x freezes, downgraded to 256.35, 256.52 supposedly fixes the freezing problem
<Machtin> Raydiation: no new packages if i do a safe-upgrade
<voidmage> yofel mentioned the x-updates ppa above, you could try that
<Machtin> voidmage: no clue which version.
<Machtin> well, should be out for beta release i guess
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<Machtin> i can wait that long i guess
<Machtin> still wondering why my x-restart won't work.
<yofel> Raydiation: the xserver-xorg ubuntu2 updates only fixed packaging issues, nothing concerning functionality
<Raydiation> yofel: hm :(
<Raydiation> k ty
<Raydiation> i had that freeze with nouveau though
<Raydiation> currently running nvidia, no freezes yet
<Machtin> lol, not even sure which driver i installed.
<yofel> only thing nouveau have me was a black screen after a few hours so I'm back on nvidia :/
<voidmage> Machtin: it should mention the driver version in xorg.log
<Machtin> [    42.349] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<Machtin> [    42.349]    compiled for 1.8.99.905, module version = 0.0.16
<Machtin> is that it?
<voidmage> yeah that's it
<Machtin> so, i'm using nouveau instead of nvidia. That's a good thing?
<voidmage> hmm
<voidmage> can you pastebin the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<voidmage> ?
<Machtin> http://pastebin.com/geV8042f
<voidmage> okay weird, i'm not sure why it's using nouveau
#ubuntu+1 2010-08-31
<Raydiation> voidmage: its the open source driver
<Machtin> i'm fine with nouveau i guess..
<Machtin> just don't know if it's better.
<yofel> depends, iirc it handles a few things better, but it has no cuda or vdpau support
<Machtin> couple of days i found out that the open source java-thing kind of sucks. :D
<Machtin> heard cuda, don't recognize vdpau
<yofel> vdpau is hardware video decoding
<Machtin> oh, that might be nice
<yofel> have only seen mplayer support that though, haven't tried totem
<Machtin> considering that i watch 1080 movies while i unpack large files on a aes-drive where the rars are encrypted themselves..
<BUGabundo> yofel: http://codebits.eu/quiz/2010/longstring.txt
<Raydiation> Machtin: that has nothing to do with jdk, thats a java issue
<Raydiation> :)
<Machtin> i think videolan supports that too since a couple of weeks, no?
<Machtin> uh, would have guessed jre Raydiation.. but i'm not really into that stuff.. just noticed that with the 'original' thing my excessively used java-downloader works quite a lot faster than with the other thing
<yofel> BUGabundo: sorry, I haven't yet learned to talk binary, could you translate that :P
<Daekdroom> Good lord o.o
<duffydack> I have to agree about openjdk being sucky.  It just doesnt work with what I use
<Raydiation> kinda weird if its the original java open source stuff
<BUGabundo> trying to
<Machtin> like i said.. don't really know.. but it took the tool seconds to perform a task after clicking whereas it works instantly now with sun (or oracle these days)
<BUGabundo> I kinda think this is a bin yofel. so need to convert it to exec. any ideas?
<Machtin> well, off to bed. Thanks so far guys! :) night
<BUGabundo> nite
<yofel> BUGabundo: not offhand, would have to guess here and I can't think of a binary conversion tool currently (other than writing one myself)
<BUGabundo> if I have the binary
<BUGabundo> it should be possible to use a hex tool to make an exec file
<BUGabundo> right?
<BUGabundo> but ghex and few others do NOTHING
<napsy> BUGabundo: what are you trying to do?
<BUGabundo> cheating a context :P
<napsy> what context?
<BUGabundo> actually just trying to find the awnser
<BUGabundo> napsy: codebits.eu
<gnomefreak> can we please move this topic to another channel
<BUGabundo> this is only the 1st quiz.
<BUGabundo> yes gnomefreak. sorry :|
<gnomefreak> thanks. i guess i should say please more often :)
<BUGabundo> ahah
 * gnomefreak trying to figure out how to add ignoreabi to a file that cant exist
<yofel> xorg.conf can exist very well
<yofel> or what are you talking about? :P
<gnomefreak> yofel: i have to remove it to get anything including TTY
<yofel> :(
<gnomefreak> yofel: see bug 613458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 613458 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to latest kernel i get a black screen and cant do anything except ctrl+alt+delete to reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613458
<yofel> ah right
<gnomefreak> :\
<gnomefreak> im about to get my devel box up so i will be upgrading from Lucid
<mininessie> has kernel 2.6.35 worked for anyone else on 10.10
<crimsun_> sure.  What are your specific symptoms?  Have you filed a bug report?
<mininessie> crimsun_, i just can't boot into the kernel
<Daekdroom> mininessie, kernel panic?
<mininessie> Daekdroom, drm nouveau
<mininessie> Daekdroom, parmin flush or something like that
<Daekdroom> Hm, I'm not very into nouveau drm..
<mininessie> kernel 2.6.35 doesn't work
<bjsnider> crimsun_, is sdl doing any software mixing like pulse or is it just hardware?
<crimsun_> bjsnider: "software mixing"?
<crimsun_> bjsnider: if you're asking whether it functions as "sound server", the answer is no.
<crimsun_> a similar "layer" would be GStreamer or xine-lib.
<bjsnider> a guy is telling me that he can only play a stream from his tv card if he uses the sdl driver in mplayer instead of pulse or alsa. otherwise playback isn't smooth enough. i can't see why
<crimsun_> the sdl audio backend is either going to be pulse or alsa.
<crimsun_> dpkg -l libsdl1.2\*|grep ^ii
<bjsnider> that only makes it even more confusing, unless it's just a quirk of mplayer's
<crimsun_> I'm not sure why that's more confusing.
<bjsnider> because if sdl is using pulse or alsa anyway, then mplayer's pulse or alsa drivers should also work fine
<crimsun_> Is the symptom reproducible using 1) mplayer from the motumedia ppa with 2) linux-alsa-driver-modules from the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa?
<crimsun_>  *** 2:1.0~rc4~try1-1ubuntu1~lucid1~ppa1 0
<crimsun_>      2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16 0
<crimsun_> pretty significant updates
<bjsnider> he's using mplayer-git from my ppa, and the rest should be stock lucid packages
<bjsnider> the stock mplayer from lucid is even worse
<bjsnider> but the hardware is an ion netbook
<bjsnider> not sure what they use for sound
<crimsun_> I'm troubleshooting blindly here, because there haven't been answers to my questions ;)
<crimsun_> [note: begin with the sdl audio backend]
<bjsnider> i can definitely tell him to try the audio-dev ppa
<KukuNut> so what exactly why isn't there anymore 64-bit daily live?
<DanaG> argh, btrfs == ouch.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/gGZWZt5s
<DanaG> Oddly enough, the kernel is still alive, despite not having a heartbeat.
<DanaG> (heartbeat LED is off.)
<jca1981> hi when booting i get "kernel-provided name 'dm-0' and NAME='/mapper/linux-root' disagree, please use SYMLINK+= or change the kernel to provide the proper name" and the boot stalls
<DanaG> Great, that btrfs usb stick's file system is so broken, it kills the kernel.
<DanaG>  http://pastebin.com/gGZWZt5s
<DanaG> That seems to be a non-recoverable error.
<DanaG> Thankfully, it's not data I don't have anywhere else.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: What kernel version?
<DanaG> Happens with kernel-ppa 64-bit 36-rc2, and with whatever I'm booted on on my netbook.
<DanaG> Linux samsung 2.6.35-19-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 26 19:13:05 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> I have a metadata image of the thing -- 171MB.
<DanaG> Argh, stupid gnome-power-manager.... it's spazzing out, flickering between two brightness levels, and eating my CPU so badly it makes even typing lag.
<DanaG> In fact, it's so busy spazzing, it won't even blank the LCD when the lid closed.
<om26er> btrfs shows more free space on my usb than it actually can carry :(
<DanaG> "Downloading Packages Packages"
<DanaG> "Downloading Sources Sources"
<DanaG> =/
<DanaG> So says update-manager.
<thehizz> hi all - I can't access my cd drive.. I can manually press the eject button on the drive, and it opens, and I put in a CD, but then once in, even though I know the CD should be recognized (and is normally), it won't recognize! Nothing happens.. How can I refresh the CD driver or something? Or what do I do (without rebooting)?
<ikonia> thehizz: you can't refresh a cd driver - that's not needed
<ikonia> thehizz: what's on the CD?
<thehizz> ikonia, ok, so how do I force it to recognize and blank the CD?
<ikonia> it's a blank CD ?
<thehizz> ikonia, data to be discarded - and to reburn
<ikonia> thehizz: then it's not blank
<ikonia> thehizz: what data is on it
<thehizz> old files
<ikonia> what type of datas
<thehizz> nothing problematic.. just random stuff
<ikonia> data
<ikonia> ok - I'm not going to help you as you are unable to answer my questions
<thehizz> doesn't matter what on the cd - no matter what cd i put in, the same thing happens
<thehizz> it's a cd of music, this one
<thehizz> they are all either cd-rw's or dvd-rw's
<ikonia> I'm not interested, I shouldn't have to pull data from you when you are requesting help
<ikonia> good luck
<thehizz> pull data?
<thehizz> dude, your questions are irrelevant. it's data. the cd itself is not being recognized. the drive isn't even being recognized!
<ikonia> yes, ask a question 3 times
<ikonia> how do you know the drive isn't being recoginsed
<thehizz> doesn't matter what's on the cd or dvd. it happens with all dvd and cd i put in. the cd/dvd drive itself isn't recognized, despite working fine an hour or so ago.
<ikonia> how do you know the drive isn't being recoginsed
<thehizz> i've done the cle "df -l" and "df"
<thehizz> it doesn't show up
<ikonia> that means nothing
<ikonia> that only shows mounted file systems
<ikonia> and if your drive isn't mounted it won't show up
<thehizz> i've checked a few other commands, after reading the various forums..
<ikonia> which ones
<thehizz> but it wasn't being recognized
<ikonia> what other commands have you used to show it's not recoignised
<ikonia> recognised
<thehizz> I tail the /var/log/syslog.. when I put in and out a CD/DVD
<ikonia> that proves nothing again
<DanaG> Hmm, probably it's the new equivalent of the old "hal" having polling disabled.
<thehizz> there were others too.. I don't remember them all.. however, the end conclusion of the forum reading was that it wasn't being recognized.. do you have a better test commandline?
<DanaG> Not sure how you'd fix that nowadays.
<ikonia> thehizz: I disagree
<ikonia> thehizz: I suspect it is recognised as CD drives are dumb
<DanaG> sudo eject -T /dev/scd0
<ikonia> if it's not recognised, it's broken,
<DanaG> T toggles.
<thehizz> DanaG, eject cd command failed.. input/output error
<DanaG> Weird.
<ikonia> if the drive is not recognised, it is more likley the drive is broken
<thehizz> ikonia, drive's not broken.
<ikonia> as drives are so "dumb" it would take a pretty special drive to not be recognised
<ikonia> thehizz: how do you know ?
<thehizz> it worked fine an hour ago.. i'm sure if I could restart the computer it'd work fine as well.. but I can't reboot
<ikonia> working an hour ago does not mean it's not broke now
<ikonia> why can't you reboot ?
<thehizz> big project going - can't reboot
<ikonia> what's stopping you rebooting ?
<ikonia> you've using a development version (10.10) for a "big project" ?
<thehizz> ikonia, omg, dude, if you can't help, don't help - but stop the belittling
<ikonia> I'm not
<ikonia> I'm asking you questions to get to the bottom of the situation and resolve it
<thehizz> ok, fine. answer: yes.
<thehizz> what else will help you "resolve"?
<thehizz> did dmesg | grep -i cd | grep -i rom ... "doesn't have tracks recognized"
<ikonia> you're giving me information as "fact" such as "the drive is not broke" and "the data doesn't" matter, when you can provide no information to back this up
<ikonia> thehizz: again - that doesn't mean anything
<thehizz> ok, well, suggest what I can do to give you meaningful and useful information. I don't know better how to answer about 'what's data on the disk'.
<ikonia> thehizz: one of 3 things is happening here 1.) the drive is broke 2.) the data on the CD's is not supported in it's current application 3.) part of the IO subsystem has hung, which as your using a development version, is possible
<thehizz> ok.....
<thehizz> I'm going to assume that 3 is the culprit. How shall I test?
<ikonia> reboot the box
<thehizz> That's not a test
<thehizz> And again, I can't reboot
<ikonia> then you need to wait until you can
<thehizz> That's the best 'test' you can come up with? The best fix? But you know everything about every commandline command that isn't helpful?
<thehizz> Seriously?
<ikonia> thehizz: you've told me the device is not recognised (despite no facts to back this up) so you'll need to reboot to get it to walk the device again and see if it picks it up
<ikonia> anything beyond that will be a futile test
<thehizz> what can fix it without rebooting?
<ikonia> unknown, if it's unrecognised, it will need to probe it again
<ikonia> as cddrives are not normally hot plug, a reboot will be needed
<thehizz> that's why I was saying - somehow there must be a way to refresh the driver or restart the drive.. how do I manually tell it to probe the drive?
<ikonia> no
<thehizz> that makes no sense.. linux is all powerful.. how is there not a way to re-probe a cd/dvd drive?
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with linux
<thehizz> so why not then?
<ikonia> it's a hardware limitation, CD drives are not normally hot plug, and your board probably isn't, so it will need a reboot
<ikonia> the same is true in any os
<thehizz> I can make the CD hot plug - there are other devices hot-plugged on my cpu
<ikonia> thehizz: how can you make a non-hotplug device hot plug ?
<thehizz> ikonia, I just did sudo hdparm -I /dev/sr0 ... got (identify) failed: Invalid exchange..
<DanaG> thehizz: say, what sort of drive is the CD drive?
<thehizz> cd/dvd-rw
<thehizz> simple one from newegg.. liteon maybe
<DanaG> if it's sata, on an AHCI controller, you can use scsiadd to remove and reattach the drive.
<DanaG> Just be very careful not to remove your boot drive. =þ
<ikonia> thehizz: what do you expect that do to ?
<DanaG> scsiadd -r 4 0 0 0 removes my eSATA.  If I do scsiadd -r 4, it removes the wrong thing.
<ikonia> the device isn't hot plug
<DanaG> What matters most is the motherboard, not the drive.
<DanaG> For example, my CD bay is not hotpluggable according to BIOS, but it's hotpluggable just fine in Linux.
<DanaG> I just yank the thing and replug it.
<napsy> all sata devices are hotpluggable
<DanaG> But, some SATA controllers (such as nforce4) don't like that.
<thehizz> It's a sata dvd/cd drive, yes..
<thehizz> how do I determine the correct scsi number?
<DanaG> scsiadd -p
<DanaG> prints current status.
<DanaG> oh, and before doing -r, try:
<DanaG> lsof /dev/scd0
<DanaG> it'll tell you if any app has it open.
<DanaG> or rather, fuser.
<DanaG> "Ubuntu One Disabled."
<thehizz> I did both.. none seem using it..
<thehizz> but which number in scsiadd -p determines number for -r command?
<DanaG> An example:
<DanaG> Host: scsi4 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00
<DanaG>   Vendor: ATA      Model: eSATA-2 HD642JJ  Rev: 1AA0
<DanaG> scsiadd -r 4 0 0 0
<DanaG> Make sure to have ALL four fields there.
<thehizz> ok.. sudo or not?
<DanaG> Yeah, needs sudo.
<DanaG> That question, "install suid root?" -- nobody sane would answer yes, because then any user could unplug the boot drive and crash the system.
<DanaG> Also make sure to use your numbers. =þ
<thehizz> k, removed the dvd drive.. now what?
<DanaG> sudo scsiadd -s
<DanaG> Rescans the bus for drives.
<thehizz> didnt' seem to find/add it
<ikonia> DanaG: I thought that would only work on hotplug kit
<DanaG> hmm.  That's odd.
<DanaG> That may be true, after all.  I forgot to ask what SATA controller... =/
<ikonia> most home kit won't be hotplug without $$$$$
<ikonia> there is that stupid "fake" hotplug on home kit, but that relies too much on the device
<DanaG> Any AHCI controller can do hotplug.
<ikonia> DanaG: but I thought that again depended on the device attatched
<DanaG> That's all recent Intel, AMD/ATI, and even nvidia.
<ikonia> (for the home user end kit)
<DanaG> It shouldn't.  I've even gone eSATA port -> eSATA-to-SATA cable -> SATA-to-IDE converter -> IDE hard drive.  Just had to get power elsewhere.
<ikonia> that's a big chain
<ikonia> but they are disks, CD and tape drives didn't play with it
<DanaG> Even that hack was hotpluggable.  Some Silicon Image controller in the converter board.
<DanaG> Same was true for CD too.  Or at least, eSATA -> SATA -> laptop CD drive works, as well.
<DanaG> It even exposes nicely the difference between "unplug" and "eject" in Windows.  Eject disk CD_ROM (E:), and Eject HL-DT-ST GSA-T50L optical drive.
<DanaG> Ah, last thing to try: unplug/replug the power cable to the drive.  But that's a last resort.
<DanaG> ah, off to bed I go soon.
<DanaG> Tue Aug 31 01:53:07 PDT 2010
<DanaG> yeah.
<ikonia> I wouldn't do that on the fly incase it hangs the bus
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> Well, it all depends on what SATA controller.
<DanaG> For example, an old VIA one I think did hang when I tried that, but a SiI3112 dealt with it fine.  And AHCI tends to deal okay with it in laptops, but desktops can vary.
<Raydiation> i cant set my icons/window decorations any more
<Raydiation> anyone got the same problem?
<dupondje> I dream of a world without Flash Player
<dupondje> damn this thing sux :(
<Raydiation> plus i got aweful system sounds which i cant turn off
<Raydiation> hm window decorations are gone, anyone else experiencing this bug?
<Raydiation> i mean cant change the theme
<Raydiation> its just some lameo default stuff
<Raydiation> and default icons
<S4ry> Raydiation, is it gone after installing compiz fusion
<Raydiation> S4ry: no, its gone after i rebooted today
<Raydiation> ill take a screenshot
<Raydiation> S4ry: http://s3.directupload.net/file/d/2268/ttok5y46_png.htm
<Raydiation> i even tried it witha  new user
<Raydiation> i cant change theme or icons
<Raydiation> plus i cant change sounds too
<S4ry> Wow ! thats very odd
<S4ry> I just installed Maverick early today , installed the updates
<S4ry> and everything is working just fine
<Raydiation> S4ry: did you install updates and reboot?
<S4ry> Raydiation, is your Graphic card active
<Raydiation> with dist-upgrade
<Raydiation> yes, compiz works
<S4ry> no , a fresh install
<S4ry> but , i think you can upgrade as well ..
<S4ry> Raydiation, i meant the your pc graphic card ..
<Raydiation> yes it is
<S4ry> from / System - Additional
<S4ry> ah , okay.
<Raydiation> dont htink that has something to do with the theme though
<Raydiation> its an engine issue and/or wrong rights when you want to set something imho
<S4ry> Mmm , themes engine ..
<Raydiation> brb i ty if rebooting helps
<S4ry> Tyt
<jca1981> Help: getting "kernel-provided name 'dm-0' and NAME='/mapper/linux-root' disagree, please use SYMLINK+= or change the kernel to provide the proper name" when booting nad the boot stalls
<Raydiation> haha weird
<Raydiation> everything works again
<S4ry> :) glad to know
<S4ry> bazhang, wb .. how you do
<jca1981> hi when booting i get "kernel-provided name 'dm-0' and NAME='/mapper/linux-root' disagree, please use SYMLINK+= or change the kernel to provide the proper name" and the boot stalls
<S4ry> jca1981,
<S4ry> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=581593
<ubottu> Debian bug 581593 in dmsetup "udev: kernel-provided name 'dm-0' and NAME='/mapper/sdb2_crypt' disagree" [Important,Open]
<Raydiation> hehe :)
<Raydiation> quite fun searching bugs
<S4ry> :)
<S4ry> Yeah
<Raydiation> you cant mark text in evince
<Raydiation> or else it will crash
<S4ry> But i don't know why that bug isn't on launchpad
<S4ry> jca1981, you van report that bug on launchpad .. https://launchpad.net/
<Raydiation> hm, where can i set in evolution that emails shouldnt be deleted from the server?
<gnomefreak> should be in the preferences for each box
<Raydiation> gnomefreak: hm i just see the "automatically check for new emails" line
<S4ry> Looks like , that option is not there anymore .. ' keep message on server
<gnomefreak> i am unable to check for a few reasons
<S4ry> Right !
<Raydiation> :)
<Raydiation> im good at finding bugs
<Raydiation> hrhr
<S4ry> :)
<gnomefreak> you mean feature
<Raydiation> :D
<Raydiation> if this is a feature i have to switch to a program with less features
<gnomefreak> hehe
<S4ry> lol
<gnomefreak> Raydiation: file a bug anyway maybe we can patch it to drop it as a feature
<S4ry> nice step
 * gnomefreak would love to have X right now but hey at least i have a TTY this time
<gnomefreak> well i have ~1 hour for this to fix itself
<S4ry> gnomefreak, whats the issue ..
<gnomefreak> S4ry: X as normal. ignoreabi wont work since i have to remove xorg.conf
<Raydiation> 2 bugs filed
<Raydiation> i hoped i marked them right that they affect maverick
<Raydiation> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/627366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627366 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution: No keep email on Server option any more" [Undecided,New]
<S4ry> Raydiation, yeah , its marked right .. well done
 * gnomefreak claps for Raydiation 
<S4ry> gnomefreak, lets see i that has reported as a bug
<Raydiation> :)
<gnomefreak> S4ry: what bug?
<Raydiation> hm, i guess im going to get some sushi now *muhahaha*
<S4ry> I meant the X issue
<S4ry> :)
<S4ry> Raydiation, hold on
<gnomefreak> i filed one that i see and the work around is to remove xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> and the normal nvidia bug
<S4ry> gnomefreak, okay
<S4ry> nvidia also !
<gnomefreak> thats why ingnorabi wont work but i think i have a way around this
<S4ry> Okay.
<gnomefreak> yep this in theory should work
<S4ry> cuz i have nvidia on my other pc .. things are fine there
<gnomefreak> brb smoke, its going to be a long damn day
<Raydiation> S4ry: hm?
<S4ry> Tyt
<Raydiation> Tyt? Thank you ...
<S4ry> O' Raydiation i was going o say .. we should learn how the launchpad works
<S4ry> Tyt = take your time
<Raydiation> ah ok
<S4ry> Raydiation, gnomefreak  https://help.launchpad.net/
<Raydiation> S4ry: launchpad was easier some years ago imho
<Raydiation> sometimes bad choice for words
<Raydiation> for instance: nominate for release? wth does it mean? it should rather be: affects releases
<S4ry> Mmm , i guess i am late then .. i've been using it for 1 year now
<S4ry> aha
<Raydiation> or also affects releases
<Raydiation> k im off, cya ;)
<S4ry> can someone Suggest such thing ,,
<S4ry> whoops !
<S4ry> Wb
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 3 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha3 | Firefox will not make 10.10 | X is broken for a lot of people please see http://tinyurl.com/2ubbobd
<gnomefreak> there now anyone asks about FF4 and/or X we can send them to /topic
<Pici> Is X still broke?
<gnomefreak> Pici: yep im in TTY atm
<gnomefreak> workarounds but next nvidia-current upload will fix it. we are waiting on nvidia to rebuild drivers for kernel
<gnomefreak> s/will/should
<gnomefreak> xorg-edgers im testing in a bit
<gnomefreak> i think i will have micah post to our mailing list than i can point people there
 * gnomefreak too damn lazy
<om26er> are the archives frozen for beta? was there an announcement?
<gnomefreak> i have X :)
<gnomefreak> what should i be grepping for in glxinfo  to see if i have 3d
<Chipaca> gnomefreak: try xdriinfo rather than glxinfo
<Chipaca> gnomefreak: easier to grep :)
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ xdriinfo
<gnomefreak> libGL is too old.
<Chipaca> hehe
<gnomefreak> direct rendering: Yes  :)
<Ian_corne> $ xdriinfo
<Ian_corne> Screen 0: nouveau
<Ian_corne> :p
<Ian_corne> that's all I get
<gnomefreak> grep rendering
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: using xorg-edgers PPA will get you 3d nvidia
<gnomefreak> should
<Chipaca> hmm
<Chipaca> gnomefreak: you wouldn't by chance know how to get X/splash on a core i7 with integrated intel (using the 2.6.35 from M)? I'm having to use 2.6.36 from a ppa, and get no splash :)
<gnomefreak> Chipaca: nope sorry
<Chipaca> I had to ask :)
<Raydiation> hm what does this mean: warning: the debug information found in "/usr/lib/debug//usr/bin/evince" does not match "/usr/bin/evince" (CRC mismatch).
<Raydiation> i installed evince-dbg
<kroson> gnomefreak: actually im not sure he needs the ppa
<kroson> Ian_corne: try to install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<nigelb> 27
<gnomefreak> reall idealy adding ignoreabi to xorg.conf will fix it. at lewast for alot of others it has
<gnomefreak> i have working X and dont have ignoreabi in it :)
<Raydiation> hehe just found another one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/627407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627407 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Click on Email on indicator applet opens Contacts instead of Mail when evolution is closed" [Undecided,New]
<dandi8> Help! I installed Maverick on my laptop and it's very slow - also CPU usage spikes up to 100% if I do anything at all (like moving a window for example)
<dandi8> ...anyone?
 * patdk-wk would recommend not moving windows then
<dandi8> lol
<dandi8> seriously
<dandi8> I need help
<patdk-wk> I have no clue :)
<dandi8> but there's so many other people here! Why won't they respond? o.O
<patdk-wk> I'm sure if they where around, and had a clue, they would
<patdk-wk> with this many users in here, normally a max of 5 different people talk per day
<dandi8> are you suggesting that all these people are afk?
<patdk-wk> yep
<dandi8> where can I get the so-called Free Ubuntu Support then?
<dandi8> let's try that again
<dandi8> Help! I installed Maverick on my laptop and it's very slow - also CPU usage spikes up to 100% if I do anything at all (like moving a window for example)
<mbeierl> dandi8: did you read the issues surrounding the latest X updates?
<dandi8> ummm... I'm not sure
<mbeierl> dandi8: also, are you aware that it is alpha software and subject to break?
<dandi8> yes
<dandi8> but it's the only one that works
<dandi8> I tried 10.04 and all I got was a black screen after splash
<patdk-wk> what video card?
<mbeierl> right now there are a lot of changes going on in the X display space which involves the potential for things to break
<dandi8> Intel 82852/855
<patdk-wk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466969&page=2
<dandi8> are you suggesting I downgrade?
<patdk-wk> I dunno that you can actually call that a downgrade
<patdk-wk> but you probably have several different issues going on, that is going make it really hard for someone to help you
<dandi8> well I would be downgrading from Maverick to Lucid
<dandi8> several issues? Why's that?
<patdk-wk> as maverick isn't out, and isn't stable, you can't call it a downgrade :)
<patdk-wk> well, it sounds like you still have intel driver issues
<patdk-wk> as most people don't have window moving problems
<patdk-wk> and it's probably compounded wit hthe X upgrade
<patdk-wk> as most people aren't running maverick, getting help to solve your issues will be limited
<patdk-wk> where as a 2second google search found that solution pretty damn quick
<dandi8> yeah
<dandi8> but they're talking about some specific beta 2 release or something
<dandi8> and also there's other solutions on that page
<dandi8> I'm not sure which one I should choose
<dandi8> and also It's not a window moving problem - it's a performance problem
<dandi8> WHATEVER I do I get slowdowns
<patdk-wk> I don't see any beta2 on that page
<dandi8> first page
<patdk-wk> well, I didn't read the first page
<patdk-wk> the thread probably started when beta2 was released cause many people upgrade then
<patdk-wk> beta2 maverick is not here yet
 * S4ry staring 
<dandi8> "PS: The difficulty is finding an image of Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 2! I happen to have a CD from my earlier tests. Avoid kernel 2.6.32-21 since the Kennel Model Setting is not yet working ok with Intel 85x graphics."
<dandi8> ohai S4ry
<S4ry> Hey Friend ,
<S4ry> i found something , it a bug reported
<S4ry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/518938/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518938 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "black screen on Intel HM55 - during boot and Xorg" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dandi8> well, that one is.
<S4ry> looks like a kernel issue
<S4ry> BRB
<patdk-wk> that would say his current issue isn't a kernel issue though
<patdk-wk> cause he is using the newer kernel with maverick
<patdk-wk> but it would fix lucid
<dandi8> o.O?
<mbeierl> dandi8: there are two suggestions for you here from the others responding: 1) re-install Lucid and try to fix the problem with the black screen after splash and 2) wait for maverick to become stable
<dandi8> hmm
<dandi8> when will Maverick become stable, more or less? Just out of curiosity
<mbeierl> dandi8: that's a tough one.  It's similar to the question "how long is a piece of string?"  It's in the alpha stages right now and should be moving to beta perhaps mid September, but the reality is that there are many developers at play in the X server space and it's simply going to take some time before it becomes stable again.
<mbeierl> if it takes too long they will be looking at backing it all out, though
<mbeierl> doubtful that would happen, but it's always a fall back position :)
<mbeierl> but it sounds like right now you're running without any hardware acceleration whatsoever for your display, forcing your main CPU to do all the work of rendering the movement of the window
<mbeierl> for now, do you have all graphical effects turned off?
<dandi8> well
<dandi8> I had them turned off
<dandi8> and I did an experiment
<dandi8> I turned on standard
<dandi8> it didn't change a thing
<dandi8> I don't even see any eyecandy
<dandi8> and I also came to the conclusion of no hardware acceleration
<dandi8> because every time I try to do something GFX-extensive
<dandi8> my CPU goes to 100%
<dandi8> I guess I'll try installing Ubuntu 10.041 Alternate with the workaround
<dandi8> think that'll help?
<patdk-wk> well, the only issue in lucid with it was, your video card isn't supported
<patdk-wk> the new kernel will fix that
<dandi8> what new kernel?
<patdk-wk> the 2.6.33 one
<patdk-wk> or 2.6.34
<dandi8> which versions are those in?
<patdk-wk> maverick, or kernel ppa's
<dandi8> I AM on maverick
<patdk-wk> ya, and that isn't your current issue, or isn't the only issue :)
<dandi8> o.O
<dandi8> so will downgrading to 10.041 work or not?
<po1ter> my sound volume doesn't change when scrolling the indicator applet anymore.. anyone know if this is a know bug?
<po1ter> have tried searching launchpad, but.. no luck so far
<dandi8> you make it sound like it won't
<Ian_corne> I don't get all the fuss about the sound menu
<patdk-wk> downgrading to lucid won't fix it, cause the lucid kernel doesn't support it
<Ian_corne> it's so
<Ian_corne> useless?
<patdk-wk> so that is why install from alt cd, then install a newer kernel
<dandi8> so what should I do?
<dandi8> oh
<dandi8> how do I do that?
<dandi8> is it the thing that's described in the workarounds?
<patdk-wk> just add the kernel ppa from the console
<patdk-wk> yep
<dandi8> oh ok
<dandi8> and that will make it work?
<dandi8> with hardware acceleration and all?
<patdk-wk> dunno
<dandi8> XD
<patdk-wk> none of my intel videos support accelleration :)
<dandi8> well, I guess I have no other choice...
<dandi8> o.O
<dandi8> oh well then
<patdk-wk> normally the first thing I do is disable acceleration, cause it causes me too many issues with my programs
<dandi8> woot
<dandi8> so you can't even play Tux Racer then?
<patdk-wk> why would I want to play a game?
<dandi8> 'cause games are fun
<dandi8> I'm gonna idle around here for some time until the alternate install downloads
<dandi8> then I'm gonna reinstall and see what happens
<po1ter> oh nice, fix already commited to fix my scrolling to change volume problems
 * olegb looks at topic 
<olegb> so, firefox will not make 10.10
<po1ter> hmm, wait, Firefox won't be in 10.10? where can i read about this?
<Raydiation> gnome-shell doesnt work :)
<mbeierl> po1ter: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ubuntu-1010-to-ship-with-firefox-36.html  - What the topic means is firefox *4* won't make 10.10 :)
<Ian_corne> from the getgo
<Ian_corne> but they're updating firefox on older versions too, right?
<po1ter> mbeierl, oooh, well that's a lot less exciting :P
<mbeierl> hee hee, yup
<mbeierl> po1ter: but it got your attention, no?
<olegb> hehe :-)
<po1ter> mbeierl, hehe, it did it did
<mbeierl> "you just proved bench-advertising works"
<po1ter> :)
<asdf_baron> 2-finger scrolling on my synaptics touhchpad is broken in 10.10
<kroson> are the packages already frozen for beta or still bug fixes?
<charlie-tca> frozen for beta
<JoshuaL_> so, what if a bug is fixed upstream, will it end up in 10.10 or not?
<yermandu> i want update gcc with 4.4.3 or later ... there are some repository for this?
<ChogyDan> JoshuaL_: I think it depends on teh bug
<charlie-tca> bug fixes normally get into the releases. It is just frozen for three days
<ChogyDan> yermandu: I don't know, but is gcc-4.4 what you are looking for?
<charlie-tca> Nothing new goes in, but the bug fixes normally will
<yermandu> gcc --version
<yermandu> gcc (Ubuntu 4.4.1-4ubuntu9) 4.4.1
<yermandu> i looking for 4.4.3 or more
<kroson> charlie-tca: yesterday there were still some updates
<kroson> so no more package updates until thursday?
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't say that
<charlie-tca> I would say critical updates are always made to happen
<kroson> ok tks
<ChogyDan> yermandu: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<yermandu> ChogyDan: 9.10
<ChogyDan> yermandu: ya, it is in lucid and maverick.
<yermandu> ChogyDan: ok
<sburwood> what does anyone think about Maverick?
<sburwood> is it good?
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  well last i tried it if was fine
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  it had bugs of course but it is not released yet so >>>
<sburwood> would it work on an EEEPC or a Pentium 4?
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  should work on a pentium 4   I ran it on one a few weeks ago
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  not sure about eeepc
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  P4 at what ghz?
<sburwood> mine is a 2.4G CPU
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  should be fine
<sburwood> AGP and all that old stuff
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  yes I have a system pretty much like that and it ran fine
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  the speed of the hard drive is going to effect performance but the cpu should not post any problem
<sburwood> If I had enough money, I'd get a newer computer
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  I hear you :)
<sburwood> but I don't
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  ubuntu runs like lightning on newer stystem...I have installed it for clients...compiz like lighting on them as well :)
<sburwood> is there a way to test its final RC on the EEEPC?
<sburwood> before trying it?
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  ah not sure... I have never used an eeepc before so i am the wrong person to ask
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  if it has a cd drove then just run the live cd
<cozziemoto> cd drive
<sburwood> live CD on a USB key, for example
<cozziemoto> sburwood,  i am not sure
<sburwood> no CD player
<sburwood> thanks anyway
<cozziemoto> you will have to ask someone else here about th at
<cozziemoto> I need to go now so be back later
<sburwood> I'm going to watch "Murder She Wrote" in French on the TV
<sburwood> bye
<blueyed> plymouthd currently does not stop when I'm in kdm already ("plymouth --ping" gives success). Also no VT's. Known problem? (using nvidia-current, and just have purged xorg-edgers, to get back to "mainline").
<bnt007> How do i add a trash icon in the "main menu" ?, i have to click on 'new item', and then... ?
<bnt007> any1?
<DrHalan> this has be bothering me for so long. everytime i login my sound is set to mute
<polter> DrHalan, logging out and shutting down works ok?
<polter> cause I've had some issues with settings not being saved correctly, and it seemed to be that way because it didn't shut down cleanly
<polter> but I'm not sure
<DrHalan> it shuts down fine
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> Right so the option for btrfs support will get removed from  the alternate ISO?  and the desktop for that matter if it has one now?  and people who have 10.10 with btrfs can still run it,  but they will be pretty much on their own, since 10.10 won't offer it anymore optionally? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/btrfs-wont-be-supported-in-maverick.html
<sebsebseb> om26er you commented there, so you can probably answer the above ^
<om26er> sebsebseb, no
<sebsebseb> om26er: no to what?
<om26er> sebsebseb, you are and will be able to install Maverick on btrfs. just not the grub part
<sebsebseb> om26er: and the Grub thing is only so that /boot can be on btrfs?
<om26er> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> om26er: I assume you have used it properly by now, I haven't.  I had a vm before with it, but that was it,  and didn't even know how to use snap shots at the time,  and probably a bit pointless really to  try in a vm, but anyway.
<om26er> my maverick machine was on btrfs unlast the system broken so hard had to remove :(
<sebsebseb> and I don't  know how to use snapshots at the moment either, since haven't read anything proper about that.   It seems to be the only proper reason to do btrfs though from what I have read.
<om26er> snapshots for N
<sebsebseb> for N? natt?
<sebsebseb> natty?
 * om26er expects btrfs to be the default FS for Natty
<sebsebseb> probably need something graphical for snapshots,  I hope  distros reolize that,  and not just Ubuntu :)
<om26er> most probably others distros will make the move too
<sebsebseb> yeah and Gnome 3 probably by default for 11.04 as well?
<om26er> not gnome-shell for N as far as i can think
<sebsebseb> Why not?
<om26er> we just cant pick it and ship with ubuntu IMO. atleast Ubuntu need 1whole cycle to make shell better
<sebsebseb> om26er: it wasn't going to be for 10.10, but by the time it comes out in March next year,  unless  they delay again of course,  it will proably be quite stable and good, well I hope so anyway
<sebsebseb> om26er: Your one of the Ubuntu devs aren't you?
<om26er> maybe we might get something new at the UDS.. Ubuntu Unity for Desktop Edition :p
<om26er> sebsebseb, no
<sebsebseb> om26er: Oh Unity for the destop edition is bound to annoy a lot of people from the wider Linux community.
<sebsebseb> om26er: I mean if its done any time soon
<sebsebseb> instead of Gnome Shell
<om26er> if Unity is going to be used for Desktop it needs to be altered big time for desktop needs
<sebsebseb> om26er: I haven't tried it yet, but quite similar to Gnome Shell,  apparently
<sebsebseb> or well what shell will probably be
<om26er> unity is too different from Shell
<sebsebseb> om26er: no one is really quite sure what shell is going to be at the moment though
<sebsebseb> om26er: except for Gnome people I guess
<om26er> sebsebseb, I think gnome people dont even know what it will look like ;)
<sebsebseb> om26er: 2011 should be a pretty interesting year for Desktop Linux
<sebsebseb> om26er: btrfs by default in loads of distros probably, and  Gnome 3 by default in loads of distros probably as well
<om26er> except for the Shell part which dont attract me :O
<sebsebseb> om26er: not the latest version,  but I am running this Gnome Shell 3 preview, on a daily basis nearly or well pretty much,  in my current non Ubuntu distro
<sebsebseb> wasn't so keen on it at first though, since how its black, and such, but then got really used to
<dupondje> Thunderbird does not show a message anymore when new email arrives ? :s
<sebsebseb> om26er: however remember those mock ups on omgubuntu sure you do?  where it looked a lot more like Unity
<sebsebseb> om26er: so  I am expecting a lot of changes to what I am currently using,  by the final
<om26er> sebsebseb, ya those. when gnome-shell releases unity might even evolve already
<sebsebseb> om26er: what do you mean unity might even evolve?
<om26er> improved
<om26er> lighter, faster and glossy
<sebsebseb> om26er: I think 10.10 is going to be much better on the net book edition, than the desktop, since Unity
<sebsebseb> which is a bit hrm in a way, since  desktop edition will be used more than the netbook, I guess
<sebsebseb> a lot more
<om26er> 10.10 for Netbooks. 11.04 for Beauty. 11.10- 12.04 Desktop
<om26er> my guess ofcource ;)
<sebsebseb> om26er: 11.04 for beauty,   well maybe so from Mark's natty annoucment
<sebsebseb> ,but if they aren't using Gnome Shell, how they going to do that
<sebsebseb> om26er: something about how 11.04 will take advantage of modern graphics cards more, or whatever, he was saying, thats what I mean.
 * om26er wonders where did the 10sec boot go
<om26er> maybe Upstart-1.0 will boost things
<sebsebseb> om26er: the original plan was that they would use 11.04 and 11.10  to prepare 12.04 for Gnome 3, so  I think that yes it may become default in 11.04.
<sebsebseb> dupondje: hrm
<sebsebseb> dupondje: maybe try the mozilla help?
<sebsebseb> dupondje: I mean their network?   Ubuntu doesn't make Thunderbird after all
<sebsebseb> om26er: boot in 10.10 you mean?
<om26er> ya
 * om26er gets back to NCIS
<sebsebseb> om26er: Beta soon, do you know what that means, when it comes to this channel?
<sebsebseb> I do!
<sebsebseb> om26er: anyway it means, it will turn into much more a support channel, since more people
<om26er> beta will certainly fill activity in here.
<duffydack> So, whats this all about? it works though.. "Ignoring file 'chromium-daily-dev-maverick.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension"
<om26er> duffydack, I read a workaround somewhere
<sebsebseb> much more of a support channel, yeah
<om26er> duffydack, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/fix-ignoring-file-save-in-directory.html
<duffydack> well its not a fix, so i`ll just leave it..
<duffydack> it doesnt hurt me :)
<duffydack> hmm, installed ppa for nautilus elementary, its not picking up any upgrade
<om26er> duffydack, that might be cuz nautilus in Maverick is 2.31.90
<duffydack> doh
<duffydack> spose I could force it
<duffydack> and risk imploding the universe.
<duffydack> meh, nautilus doesnt work now.  ok back to the default.
<napsy> Hello. Do catalyst drivers work on ubuntu 10.10 daily?
<kroson> napsy: no :(
<napsy> what about opensource radeon, does ubuntu shp the one which support powersaving?
<napsy> ship*
<kroson> napsy: im not sure but i think so, powersaving is much improved in 2.6.35
<napsy> ok kul
<jenkins> anyone had any problems with mavrick locking up? this time it went away but sometimes it locks up for ages. I am unable to click anything in the gui but some keyboard shortcuts work
<blueyed> jenkins: not for me.. you may want to have "top" or something like that running in the background to see what's on when it happens again.
<jenkins> blueyed: I have looked at top previously as i managed to get to a terminal window but I did not see anything abnormal to me
<blueyed> hmm, cannot help any further sorry. maybe iotop helps more?
<blueyed> anyway, I'm off now.
<duffy> lshw hung my machine.. lulz
<yofel> duffy: probably bug 620114 / bug 614008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 620114 in lshw (Ubuntu) "sudo lshw hang system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614008 in lshw (Ubuntu) "lshw causes laptop to freeze up" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614008
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-01
<DanaG> Argh, unity is completely broken for me.  As soon as I try to click anything, it hangs.... and then if I vt-switch away and back, the whole screen is blank white!
<Volkodav> what do they plan for final kernel on the 16th ?
<DanaG> UnknownMethodException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Unknown method: GetGroupProperties is not a valid method of interface org.ayatana.dbusmenu
<DanaG> ERROR:dbus.connection:Unable to set arguments () according to signature u'vvvvv': <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: More items found in D-Bus signature than in Python arguments
<DanaG> That's me trying to d-feet (dbus debugger) dbusmenu.
<DanaG> So not only does dbusmenu not work, it won't let you debug it to find out if that GetGroupProperties is really missing.
<h00k> So, I keep having telepathy-butterfly crash on me, Empathy keeps respawning it, what's a good way to get a gdb backtrace on this?
<h00k> Oh, hey, "Already running programs"
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<h00k> Yeah, not sure that's going to work
<brobinson_> does anyone know how to display japanese charaters in browsers on meerkat
<brobinson_> ?
<avi_> Is that PolicyKit bug fixed in the Beta?
<switz_> Does anyone know whether the nvidia drover issue has been fixed in 10.10 yet?
<bjsnider> it will not be fixed until the new 256.53 driver is uploaded tot he archive. that will happen soon probably
<johnjohn101> when will nvidia be supported in 10.10?  I can't seem to get any driver to work
<bjsnider> it will not be fixed until the new 256.53 driver is uploaded to the archive. that will happen soon probably
<johnjohn101> within the next week or so?
<johnjohn101> it's ok, i just miss my wobbly windows
<bjsnider> within the next week certainly
<johnjohn101> thanks...  I'm enjoying 10.10,  some crashes but otherwise ok
<johnjohn101> so if I've downloaded all of Monday's updates am I close to the beta or will I have to wait until next week ( via upgrade)
<avi_> Any reason I can't use Maverick Beta (when it's out) as my main OS? Any glaring issues with it?
<bjsnider> the software is updated constantly. you will always have the latest packages if you do updates every few hours
<johnjohn101> avi_: I'm not supporting ubuntu,  but if it's your personal and you're just messing around I'd say it's ok,  I wouldn't do it for any production or have to have machines
<avi_> johnjohn101, Yeah, it's my personal machine. I'll probably wait for the RC/GM though.. It's not really worth the risk/hassle I don't think..
<johnjohn101> i just upgraded my personal machine to 10.10.   it doesn't have nvidia, I had some problems with some apps crashing
<johnjohn101> I love doing the upgrades throughout the development process.  beta  is much much more stable than alpha 3
<johnjohn101> I was able to compile the lastest nvidia driver and it works with 10.10
<edgy> Hi, I changed the resolution but every time I reboot my screen goes back to a default settings. why?
<johnjohn101> edgy: what vid card are you using?
<edgy> johnjohn101: ATI 5850
<johnjohn101> do this  System -> Preferences -> Monitors  but say no to vendors tool
<johnjohn101> and chose from there
<edgy> johnjohn101: I am using kubuntu
<edgy> johnjohn101: what's the command the launch the gnome version?
<johnjohn101> gnome-display-properties
<voss749> So whats been the experience so far with 10.10
<S4ry> voss749, so far so good for me
<S4ry> 10.10 is , lighter , fast  , stable ...
<edgy> do fglrx works or not yet?
<S4ry> edgy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1520442
<edgy> any one know how I label btrfs disk?
<S4ry>  -L, --label name
<S4ry>  , Specify a label for the filesystem.
<S4ry> http://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org
<edgy> S4ry: the problem is it's already created, I want to change it without removing data
<edgy> S4ry: what comman you want me to pass -L to?
<avi_> edgy, Can't gparted do that?
<avi_> edgy, And that would be the mkfs command he's talking about,
<edgy> avi_: no, gparted doesn't support btrfs, when the option is disabled
<edgy> avi_: and mkfs would remove the data so what are my options?
<avi_> edgy, Ah right. That's a toughie.. I'm not really sure about btrfs support.. It's not to be compatible fully with Ubuntu till Natty.. Might I ask what you've got a btrfs partition for?
<avi_> because if it's mission-critical, you could always dd the partition and then mkfs and dd it back.
<edgy> avi_: I just created my /home /backup partions in btrfs
<avi_> hmm. So would it be possible to dd them?
<avi_> Like I said, btrfs isn't supported in Maverick so it's probably best to stay away from btrfs entirely.
<edgy> avi_: the problem is my /home and the backup partition is around 500G and I have no other drive to back it up
<avi_> edgy, Yes that would be a problem :/
<edgy> avi_: i heard its stable enough and would like to try it ;)
<avi_> edgy, Well I honestly don't know how to go about helping you if that's the case.
<avi_> edgy, Sorry :(
<avi_> edgy, And yeah, it IS stable, but it's not *supported* yet.
<avi_> edgy, Meaning most disk utilities won't support it, and iirc, you can't even grub directly to it..
<edgy> avi_: np dear, I thought changing the label is very easy and google should return back a result easily but alas
<avi_> edgy, You've gotta make some ext4 thing as a cover.
<avi_> edgy, Yeah sure. Well I've gotta run. Good luck! :)
<edgy> avi_: bye
<DanaG> I've been using btrfs, and it's given me some kernel oopses sometimes.
<DanaG> And even hard-locks on my btrfs usb stick, any time I tried a second time to mount (after an oops).
<S4ry> DanaG, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<DanaG> I do already have a backup system in place.
<DanaG> So if Maverick btrfs dies, I boot Lucid from my HDD and restore SSD partition from backup.  Probably in ext4.
<S4ry> DanaG, Okay.
<Gumby> hi all.  Im looking to get vdpau working.  Is it just the restricted driver I need to enable or do I also need to install a vdpau specific driver?
<S4ry> Mmm ,
<S4ry> does it depends on witch software you will use for that
<S4ry> You may also want to active your driver through ubuntu's restricted drivers
<S4ry> I think mplayer may work
<S4ry> And smplayer
<Gumby> the restricted driver is enabled.
<Gumby> I am trying to run mythfrontend
<Gumby> and the error is "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<S4ry> the Drive is nvidia !
<S4ry> it sounds like there's either a driver installation problem, libvdpau installation problem
<S4ry> , or a packaging error
<Gumby> I think I may have found the problem
<Gumby> I chose an older nvidia driver from the restricted modules list
<Gumby> will install and re-test
<S4ry> Aha ,
<S4ry> Okay.
<S4ry> We must always active the 'Recommended Drive model'
<S4ry> Should reboot too ..
<Gumby> yes.  I got a bit confused there when setting up.
<Gumby> normally I would
<Gumby> not sure what I was thinking
<S4ry> Ah , yeah
<Gumby> or if I even was
<S4ry> :) easy on yourself .. we all do miss up things
<S4ry> Put your mind on free :D
<Gumby> yep, that was the problem
<S4ry> Yeah , it's always forgetting the simple things .. that whould take it to an issue or something
<zetheroo1> is 10.10 going to have Gnome 3?
<Sary> zetheroo1, not quite sure .. maybe in natty
<Sary> Well , it looks like it wont
<zetheroo1> yeah ... just got this link from someone
<zetheroo1> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-10-10-will-not-have-gnome-shell.html
<zetheroo1> that is great news
<om26er> "Firefox will not make 10.10" what does that mean?
<nigelb> om26er: meaning 4.0 will not make it
<nigelb> maybe it needs updating
<nigelb> jussi: can you add to the topic that "Firefox 4.0 will not make 10.10" instead of whats there?
<jussi> lol
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 3 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha3 | Firefox 4.0 will not make 10.10 | X is broken for a lot of people please see http://tinyurl.com/2ubbobd
<Sary> Whats up with that FF 4 hype :)
 * nigelb hugs jussi :)
<nigelb> jussi: thank you
<jpds> jussi: I had no idea Firefox made releases happen.
<nigelb> lol
<sab0> i am almost new user in ubuntu linux,can any one please tell me how to setup skype from CLI
<om26er> sab0, download skype from skype.com
<sab0> om26er, then?
<om26er> sab0, double click and it will be installed.
<om26er> sab0, are you using 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<sab0> om26er, i mo not sure
<sab0> om26er, can you please tell me how could i check my ubuntu version on my machine?
<om26er> sab0, http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<sab0> ok
<sab0> i was also trying to apt-get update from cli but to download only 327.2MB it showing it will take 16 hours+,my internet connection is quite good then why its taking to much time?
<om26er> sab0, skype installed?
<sab0> om26er, not yet
<sab0> om26er, please tell me after download how can i install it from cli
<om26er> sab0, you dont need to install it from terminal. if you just double click it will open with the installer
<om26er> sab0, if you are using Ubuntu 10.04 you can install skype from Softwar-Center
<sab0> om26er, ok.I was just trying to lear
<sab0> om26er, ok.I was just trying to learn...:)
<S4ry> Cool
<S4ry> You can also install it with a command line , sudo apt-get install skype
<om26er> sab0, the place where you download skype. cd there from terminal and type sudo dpkg- i sky<tab>
<sab0> om26er, ok
<om26er> S4ry, in Lucid only :) its not in partners of Maverick yet I think
<S4ry> Well , lemme check
<S4ry> Wow
 * om26er wishes for skype to support indicator-applet
<Hew> anyone using UNE maverick know how to open file browser?
<S4ry> E: Package 'skype' has no installation candidate
<om26er> Hew, hm. open terminal and type nautilus and add it to the unity launcher
<Hew> om26er, yea that's what I've been doing for every alpha/beta so far :S, I hope there's a high importance bug about this
<nigelb> S4ry: enable parter repository from Software Sources
<om26er> Hew, Ya dash only supports access to files. other files operations are a little difficult
<S4ry> it's enable .. you mean the partner or the partner(Source Code ) ..
<S4ry> enabled*
<om26er> skype is not in Maverick Partners Yet: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype
<Hew> well it displays a pretty layout of my empty home folder, but when the first thing I need to navigate to is /var/crash it's a real pain (especially when crashes are occurring while I'm trying to get there)
<Hew> root (or "My Computer") should be an option under "Files and Folders"
<S4ry> Guys , on Software sources .. does the murriane-daily/ppa partner(Source Code ) should be check!
<S4ry> checked*
<S4ry> i got this from the terminal output .. N: Ignoring file 'murrine-daily-ppa-maverick.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Hew> om26er, do you know which package a bug should be filed against about this?
<Hew> or anyone
<nigelb> Hew: Places -> Computer?
<nigelb> what more are you looking for?
<nigelb> The bookmarks also should have a File System entry
<Hew> nigelb, netbook edition
<nigelb> Ah, sorry
<Hew> np
<yofel> S4ry: see bug 611925 for the .save files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611925 in apt (Ubuntu) "sources are not recognized " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611925
<S4ry> yofel, :) alright
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> the ibus packages in 10.04  cause plasma-desktop to leak memory at a rate of about 250KB a minute.
<JohnFlux> The ibus developers have fixed it, but ubuntu ships with the old packages
<patdk-wk> hmm, I hadn't noticed that, and I do lots of ibus stuff
<patdk-wk> but then I don't use plasma-desktop
<patdk-wk> but this is the 10.10 channel anyways, and could care less about 10.04 :)
<JohnFlux> patdk-wk: where do I talk to 10.04 developers?
<patdk-wk> make a backport ticket on launchpad
<JoshuaL> gwibber working for anyone else with twitter? :)
<charlie-tca> JoshuaL: see this - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2116
<JoshuaL> ty
<Volkodav> hmm is google docs down or is it me ? can't upload anything for 2 days now
<Volkodav> I have troubles with third-party repos lately - none of them seem to fetch and even when they work always get the message about in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Volkodav> what's up with that ?
<gnomefreak> Volkodav: we do not support 3rd party repos please see the authors of those repos
<Volkodav> I mean they are all ppa repos
<yofel> Volkodav: the messages are just apt being too verbose since recently
<yofel> those file are created when the ppas are disabled on upgrade
<Volkodav> ok I can ignore messages that';s fine
<Volkodav> like .new or .old those I can remove/ignore
<yofel> I'll look at it again, there's a setting to turn them off, but most users don't use the command line so it shouldn't be much of an issue
<yofel> (there is about about them)
<yofel> *is a bug
<Volkodav> ppa's are disabled on each upgrade ?
<gnomefreak> Volkodav: yes they are not official repos and can break things
<gnomefreak> wouldnt the setting be in software sources menu
<jpds> Volkodav: They should all end in .list I believe.
<Volkodav> yes
<yofel> jpds: yes, but disabled ppas have an empty .list file and the old .list file is saved as .list.save
<yofel> (iirc)
 * gnomefreak went through */sources.list and remove all # disabled.... update and everything works fine. mind you i have over 10 PPAs
<yofel> right, but we're talking about files in sources.list.d
<yofel> apt didn't complain before, but the new up is being uneccessary verbose :/
<gnomefreak> i guess its a good thing i dont have any in there
<gnomefreak> this was just upgraded on monday
<gnomefreak> that would make 6 upgrades and 4 fresh installs and havent seen that issue ever
<yofel> well of course, as that's new in apt 0.8
<yofel> (or do you mean 6 upgrades to mav?)
 * yofel handles all sources in sources.list too so I only saw that warning when I tried to reproduce an update-manager bug once ^^
<kklimonda> disabling ppas on upgrade isn't really good enough - do we also downgrade all package to official versions before upgrading?
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: no
<gnomefreak> going from Lucid to Maverick it should only need to run up not down
<kklimonda> I'd actually add something like /var/lib/warranty and first time user adds some PPA or 3rd party repository I'd delete this file ;)
<kklimonda> and then I'd make it impossible to report bugs without this file or asking for help.. mmm.. a perfect world..
<gnomefreak> problem alot of people have is they think PPAs are stable because they are from Ubuntu communilties and they are not stabole
<yofel> haha, we already make sure apport doesn't report ppa bugs (can be overriden somehow I think though)
<yofel> and now that ppa-purge is in the archive maybe we should work on embedding that into update-manager for natty
<kklimonda> (removed CoC-violating comment about people as general)
<gnomefreak> yofel: that was thought to be enabled at one point but hell you can file bugs on PPAs i just dont remember the link at least for mozilla team and apport should run *-collect and add the info. well did for gwibber and such
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: heh, that's probably one of the problems - the other being that people want to run the latest and greatest
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: yep and if you ant fix it or dont understand it DONT USE IT
<gnomefreak> :) not you but people in general
<yofel> gnomefreak: actually there are projects for mozilla or kde ppa's that are used for bug tracking, and iirc apport can be told to use those instead of ubuntu
<kklimonda> the problem with PPAs is that there are PPAs created by Ubuntu developers and PPAs created by random people. Some of them may even be authors of software that is in PPA but they have no idea about packaging.
<kklimonda> I still think we should have something like "Trusted PPA"
<gnomefreak> if you cant fix it dont use it. If you dont understand it than dont use it. dont ev ery use it during devel cycle if the above apply
<yofel> kklimonda: you might want to read the discussion about rejecting ubuntu-tweak in universe on the motu ML, they discussed preferring one ppa over others there too
<gnomefreak> i trust my packaging. but like mozilla team daily PPa it is built by bots not people
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: but some ppas like ~x-swat/x-updates or ~ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa are crucial for some users and the former is actually the only way of getting updated drivers on stable releases
<gnomefreak> i have 5 or 6 PPAs that are not my personal that i can upload to :)
<kklimonda> yofel: I did
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: they can download the .debs ;)
<gnomefreak> but can still break no matter how stable. you forget 1 depends and you can be in trouble
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: but they are being tested by the same people that are responsible for X stack in ubuntu itself :)
 * gnomefreak wonders if the sound one will fix my sound issue
<gnomefreak> right
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: or (in case of ~ubuntu-audio-dev) by people responsible for sound stack
<yofel> IMHO ppa's aren't better or worse than -backports. As the only requisite for that is that it builds on the release it should be backported to
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: and there are good reasons to use both of them - that's the second thing I recommend when people have problem with sound (first being installing linux-backports-modules-<release>-<kernel>_
<kklimonda> yofel: -backports are done by MOTU, are limited only to "leaf packages" and are being tested for upgrades
<yofel> ah
<kklimonda> yofel: you can add some PPA with "elemental nautilus" and get a gazilion of libraries that either conflict now or later.
<gnomefreak> if i dont know the people that upload to the PPAs and the userts wanting them it is unlikely that i will suggest them. the minute you get someone without a clue than you get blamed for giving it to them
<yofel> right :/
<gnomefreak> brb smoke than figure out googleearth-package.
 * gnomefreak looking to not spend all day on packagin it if i can avoid it
<gnomefreak> might be easier to grab for mediubuntu and customize it and add a PPA for it
<gnomefreak> that is tomorrow during coffee i think
<vish> hehe , i wonder why i read kklimonda mail to BC as "they just want to get their itch fixed"  ;p
<tembrae> hello, can anyone help me with compiling screem? i get an error exit code saying GLIB version is incorrect but it says GLIB is wrong version. also its not in the repo, would the karmic one work? how would i add karmic repo?
<tembrae> *it says GLIB package not found :)
<antonpiatek> Anyone know how to install a maverick vserver on a debian box? upstart is causing it to fail
<kklimonda> hmm.. ctrl+l to reply to list in Evo just broke o.O
<kklimonda> hmm.. maybe because Evo doesn't recognize the message as originating from ML..
<Sary> 'Sup Maverick
<BUGabundo> bRoas
 * guntbert tries to decipher that code ... in vain :)
<bcurtiswx_> i have an issue with my comp that maybe people in here would be able to help with
<guntbert> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bcurtiswx_> im trying to install maverick alpha through CD rom.. i've verified the CD has burnt correctly (not a CD problem), but when attempting to load ubuntu, it gets to plymouth and the dots start going across when all the sudden my cd stops spinning and the dots stop moving
<bcurtiswx_> guntbert, i was getting there, lots to type ;)
<yofel> that sounds like X failing to start, or maybe it starts on vt8 but doesn't switch you there
<bcurtiswx_> yofel, it freezes the entire computer, have to hard reboot
<yofel> sysrq+k doesn't work?
<bcurtiswx_> yofel, whats sysrq?
<yofel> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<bcurtiswx_> i can try that, but any tips on debugging?
<BUGabundo> wiki ?
<BUGabundo> !xdebug
<BUGabundo> !debugx
 * bcurtiswx_ slaps BUGabundo with a large skyscarper
<yofel> well, you could replace quiet splash in grub with --verbose, witch should make upstart show what it's doing when the system freezes
<bcurtiswx_> skyscraper
<bcurtiswx_> how do I access this from a live CD?
<Daekdroom> I wish there was a Dichotomy variation of maverick's ambience..
<yofel> good question, press left shift maybe? but I seriously don't know. anyone?
<voidmage> will the oauthpocalypse fix for gwibber make it in 10.10?
<bcurtiswx_> voidmage, yes, after beta tomorrow
<voidmage> what about nvidia drivers 256.52 or 256.53?
<bcurtiswx_> voidmage, that i do not know
<yofel> 256.52 is available in the x-updates ppa and should be uploaded to the archive sometime after beta
<bcurtiswx_> so nobody knows how to access grub menu from a live cd.. i'll have to give the shift key a try.. thx yofel
<yofel> I haven't tried the *ubuntu* live disk since they changed the boot so I don't know sry
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> there's no grub in the live cd
<BUGabundo> its just ubiquity
<BUGabundo> grub is only on installed disked
<bcurtiswx_> BUGabundo, so how would I disagnose my boot issues?
<bcurtiswx_> from the liveCD
<BUGabundo> hum?
<BUGabundo> what !?
<BUGabundo> from the live cds?
<yofel> BUGabundo: how do you edit the kernel command line on the live dis
<yofel> *disk
<bcurtiswx_> yeah, look above for whats happening to me
<yofel> exp. since the syslinux menu is hidden by default today
<yofel> *esp.
 * yofel is getting tired...
<BUGabundo> yofel: F6
<BUGabundo> advanced sub menu
<BUGabundo> press ESC then, and edit at will
<bcurtiswx_> so what would I edit?
 * bcurtiswx_ is doing a network upgrade so has to wait about 40 more minutes to try
<BUGabundo> no idei
<BUGabundo> vesa?
<bcurtiswx_> yofel, what TZ are you?
<yofel> Europe/Berlin
<yofel> meaning 12:53PM here ;)
<bcurtiswx_> Ah, Germany
<bcurtiswx_> you mean AM?
<yofel> me being tired again... 11:53PM
<bcurtiswx_> lol
<bcurtiswx_> dinner time here in the states
<yofel> (23:54)
<bcurtiswx_> 17:54
<bcurtiswx_> +02:00GMT ?
<BUGabundo> 22:54
<BUGabundo> gmt+1 here
<yofel> right
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx_: will it boot to the live cd desktop
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, nope, this is all before
<charlie-tca> hmm, much harder than. the beta is being tested for release tomorrow, it works better than the alpha did
<charlie-tca> I think you can hit the shift key during the seconds the two symbols are at the bottom to access the menu
<bcurtiswx_> OK, once my network upgrade is done i'll test that
<bcurtiswx_> about 15-20 minutes left
<brot> i am trying to bisect a bug in the kernel, and need to compile my own kernel packages to do so. running "make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=bisect1 kernel-image kernel-headers" for the vanilla kernel sources fails with: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398861/ . can someone tell me what i am doing wrong?
<kklimonda> brot: you will have more luck if you ask in #ubuntu-kernel and use LC_ALL=C make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=bisect1 kernel-image kernel-headers so it's in English
<brot> thanks for the informations kklimonda, i will try that.
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, OK, im in the menu after hitting shift.. where would I go here to try a verbose boot?
<bcurtiswx_> found it
<charlie-tca> hit F6, delete quiet splash from the end of the line that appears
<bcurtiswx_> stdin: error 0
<charlie-tca> and, if it fails, the /var/log/syslog should contain the errors
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, well it freezes.  so I can't go grab that
<bcurtiswx_> im trying a pastebin.. and its not working.. LOL
<Some_Person> How (un)stable is maverick at this stage?
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, http://paste.ubuntu.com/486991/
<bcurtiswx_> i typed all that out... its frozen on my screen.. lol
<bcurtiswx_> sysrq doesn't allow me to access the system
<kklimonda> Some_Person: pretty stable but YMMV
<Some_Person> Are intel graphics working for the new X server?
<yofel> here yes, but I get some rendering issues with my 945GME and kwin compositing enabled
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, it's trying to load btrfs, should i?
<bcurtiswx_> should it*
<bcurtiswx_> anyone know the differences between the netbook iso vs the desktop iso... because the netbook one is working fine so far
<bcurtiswx_> is there a way I can start a wireless network up through command line?
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-02
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> iwlist
<BUGabundo> iwconfig
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo, so I know the connection how do I go about connecting to it
<BUGabundo> open or wpa?
<BUGabundo> its already setup or setting it ?
<bcurtiswx> setting it and WPA
<BUGabundo> then its iwconfig then wpa_passfrase
<BUGabundo> and wpa_ something to start it up
<BUGabundo> then dhclient to get an IP
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo, wpa_action|cli|supplicant ??
<BUGabundo> cli and supplicant :D
<bcurtiswx> OMG, i don't know what to do with that.. confusing
<BUGabundo> I know it is
<BUGabundo> when I did it a few years ago
<BUGabundo> took me two nights of reading MANs and trial and error
<kklimonda> heh, another happy day in the firefox land and 1GB less of memory to worry about..
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> yesh FF is a mem hog
<BUGabundo> gonna go back to chromium
<BUGabundo> nite
<MikeChelen> so it looks like the beta should be released tomorrow?
<Volkodav> I can't believe google can not fix this .ods upload problem for a year now
<Some_Person> Ok, I'm taking the plunge into maverick
<MikeChelen> thinking about that too :)
<alexmayorga> hello everyone, got a kernel panic not syncing VFS :( any helpers?
<alexmayorga> running 2.6.35-17
<yofel> can you update the kernel? I had boot issues with -17 too (something different though I think). -19 works fine
<alexmayorga> yofel chroot you mean?
<yofel> probably, if that's the only kernel you have
<alexmayorga> yofel: got a guide
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alexmayorga> I have earlier ones, but look the same
<yofel> hm
<alexmayorga> actually it's weird as just a moment ago it booted but locked up on GDM pretty badly
<alexmayorga> lat thing before Call trace is: Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.35-17-generic #23-Ubuntu
<alexmayorga> does it tell anything to anyone?
<alexmayorga> yofel: got a chroot manual
<yofel> there is one on the grub page
<yofel> reinstalling from live-cd -> method 3
<alexmayorga> yofel: tanks, let me try
<boywonder> hi can i get noob help here?
<Some_Person> I don't suppose it's possible to pause a dist-upgrade, is it
<yofel> !ask | boywonder
<ubottu> boywonder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yofel> Some_Person: you could abort while it's still downloading packages, but once it starts installing you'll have to let if finish
<Some_Person> yofel: It's installing, will take about an hour and a half longer, and this machine will likely be needed for something else soon :-(
<Some_Person> How safe is it to play a video while dist-upgrading and how likely is it to play without issues?
<Volkodav> just play it
<yofel> I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be safe, as for playing, depends on how much it needs to read from disk, as disk I/O is used up by apt
<yofel> if it stutters, you could try to raise the priority with ionice
<alexmayorga> yofel: is it safe to do apt-get fullupgrade
<yofel> I guess you mean apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude full-upgrade, just finished fine here so it should be safe
<alexmayorga> yofel: that, sorry and thanks on the correction
<alexmayorga> is picking up -19 now
<alexmayorga> should I reinstall grub2 anyway?
<Jordan_U> alexmayorga: Doesn't sound like a grub problem, so re-installing grub probably won't do anything.
<DanaG> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598690
<ubottu> Gnome bug 598690 in general "Context menu for an USB pendrive shows "Unmount", "Eject" and "Safely Remove Drive"" [Normal,Assigned]
<DanaG> interesting.
<DanaG> My recommended solution would be what Windows does with my DVD drive when it's on eSATA: "Eject Disk_Title (D:)" and "Remove HL-DT-ST GSA-T50L Optical Drive"
<alexmayorga> Jordan_U, any pointers?
<alexmayorga> when I do the chroot apt-get dist-upgrade I get lots of "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<alexmayorga> how can I fix that?
<alexmayorgachroo> hi!
<alexmayorgachroo> now on the broken lap :)
<bcurtiswx> is aspell still the default spell checker in ubuntu?
<alexmayorga> still stuck at the VFS panic, tips?
<Maahes> question about the maverick ruby packages.....I don't see rdoc anywhere.
<Maahes> its not in the packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/ruby either
<alexmayorga> Maahes: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/rdoc
<alexmayorga> Maahes: ruby1.8 it seems
<Maahes> alexmayorga: indeed, but why not ruby 1.9.2? In ruby1.9.1 on Lucid there's a corresponding rdoc
<alexmayorga> per http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/ruby1.8/filelist /usr/bin/rdoc1.8
<alexmayorga> Maahes: dunno really, I-ve yet to pick-up ruby myself
<crimsun_> I don't know if it would make any sense to have a corresponding rdoc package for it; after all, maverick only has a snapshot of 1.9.2
<crimsun_>  ruby1.9.1 | 1.9.2~svn28788-1 | maverick/universe | source, amd64, i386
<crimsun_> and that's a straight sync from Debian sid
<alexmayorga> how can I reinstall every package?
<alexmayorga> looks like power loss borked my maverick :(
<Maahes> crimsun_: installing the corresponding ri1.9.2-svn etc, marks rdoc for deletion
<Maahes> I wonder if I can just install rdoc as a gem
<Maahes> bummer, there's no 1.9.2 version compatible with irb either
<alexmayorga> anyone with an apt-get hack to reinstall packages?
<Jordan_U> alexmayorga: Have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Some_Person> Just upgraded to maverick, and firefox won't start
<Some_Person> Problem appears to be caused by moonlight
<Regunirun> Is there anything significantly broken in the maverick beta?
<Regunirun> Because i'd really like to upgrade if possible.
<mortal> how does maverick work on old ati agp cards (8500)
<kroson> hi ppl what is the hour expected for ubuntu 10.10 beta?
<SwedeMike> kroson: the usual answer is "when it's done".
<SwedeMike> kroson: any specific issue with the previous alpha that prevents you from installing it?
<kroson> SwedeMike: well no but i think it would be better to wait for the beta if it is scheduled for today
<Sary> the maverick  beta , is today !
<mortal> nice one
<mortal> no wonder maverick seemed so stable, I installed it yesterday
<Sary> Nice
<Sary> Wow ,
<Sary> the beta will be released today
<Sary> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<red> maverick beta should have come today according release schedule
<red> any info on if its already downloadable but just not updated @ releaseschedule
<gintonic> I don't think I ever saw a release this early in the day
<red> ah
<red> btw, my laptop supports atleast 64bit windows
<red> but the AMD64 tag on the ubuntu distros confuses me a bit
<red> would this also support 64bit ubuntu?
<gintonic> Yes
<red> cool thanks
<red> guess I'll download the daily iso and get started fiddling
<Sary> So to get the beta , someone whould do ' update-manager -d ' ..
<gnomefreak> Sary: yes if you run update-managet -d
<Sary> Wb gnomefreak . yeah i though so .. just had to mae it sure
<Sary> the beta is coming out today  so ..you know :)
 * Sary wonder what time could that be
<kklimonda> that's stupid, why is 32 bit flash with npviewer so often crashing? and people are asking why do we recommend 32 bit ubuntu? :/
<omgz0r> i recommend to dont use flash
<kroson_> kklimonda: well it is common to crash more in 32bit
<kroson_> with nspluginwrapper
<kklimonda> kroson_: sure, but on the other hand without nspluginwrapper it doesn't crash
<kklimonda> and now firefox is running flash in another thread so it's not a problem
<kroson_> kklimonda: yes, but with nspluginwrapper it crashes. Not only in ubuntu, but all distros ive tested so far
<kklimonda> and 64bit users have no choice :/
<omgz0r> there is no reason to use flash
<kroson_> kklimonda: you could always use the native 64bit deprecated version at your own risk :)
<kklimonda> I've had to install 32bit flash yesterday because the 64bit is too old for a page I've needed to use
<kroson_> thats the problem, old flash will get outdated soon
<kklimonda> omgz0r: and yet I had to
<omgz0r> whats reason
<kklimonda> omgz0r: I was trying to download GNOME Developer Tookit and the link has pointed to the site written in flash
<omgz0r> there is no reason
<kroson_> is there any way to use xserver 1.8 with ubuntu maverick?
<omgz0r> you can view the site in links
<kroson_> omgz0r: you think there is no reason to use flash?
<omgz0r> kroson_: yes
<omgz0r> i dont think i know it
<kklimonda> omgz0r: really? have you actually followed the steps from wiki?
<kklimonda> because it points to the site which is written completely in flash
<kroson_> well for me there is, at least until html5 gets mature enough
<omgz0r> kroson_: reason ?
<kklimonda> now I've managed to find a different link later
<kroson_> youtube?
<kroson_> lol
<omgz0r> kklimonda: if u cant use your brain im sorry for u (no offense)
<omgz0r> youtube is html5
<kklimonda> omgz0r: seriously? a huge "this site requires flash 10.1" and I'm supposed to use my brain?
<kroson_> youtube videos! not many are html5 yet
<kroson_> LOL
<omgz0r> most of them :p
<kroson_> omgz0r: what browser do you use?
<omgz0r> Chromium
<kroson_> so you can use h264?
<kroson_> or only google chrome can? :S
<omgz0r> i bet its WebM
<omgz0r> and vp8
<kroson_> so you must be using a pre-release version
<kroson_> tbh i dont know the state of both h264 and webm in youtube
<omgz0r> it worked in opera too :P
<omgz0r> but i had problems with 1080p
<omgz0r> in Opera
<kroson_> yea opera is the first one to have a stable release that supports webm
<omgz0r> remember flash is always security risk
<kroson_> firefox will have it in version 4
<kroson_> well but you have to admit that there arent still many videos that support webm, and most sites still use flash here or there
<kroson_> flash games, flash applets...
<kroson_> many things
<omgz0r> games are for girls and my old parents
<omgz0r> which flash applets ?
<kroson_> flash streams too!
<kroson_> do you see any videos website with html5? except for youtube some time ago
<omgz0r> there are many
<omgz0r> including porn sites
<kroson_> lol
<omgz0r> :)
<kroson_> its still not mainstream, when it becomes mainstream
<omgz0r> flash must die there is no discuss about it
<kroson_> ill leave flash...
<omgz0r> adobe cant update it
<kroson_> i hope so, but for now we still have to live with it
<kroson_> what is the actual stable version of google chrome ?
<kroson_> version number
<omgz0r> dunno im using chromium
<omgz0r> nah
<omgz0r> i dont know what distro should i choose for my gf
<omgz0r> :(
<kroson_> ubuntu?
<omgz0r> ye
<omgz0r> best ui
<omgz0r> in my opinio
<omgz0r> but i fear about security
<omgz0r> after PAM fiasco :)
<Sary> PAM Fiasco !
<omgz0r> ye ye :> !
<Sary> Backtrack is based on Ubuntu
<omgz0r> so ?
<Sary> So 'Sup ..
<Sary> You fear about security on Linux !
<omgz0r> yes
<omgz0r> linux is uber unsecure
<Sary> Really !
<omgz0r> wake up Sary
<omgz0r> :)
<Sary> I am up , can ya see me :)
<Sary> omgz0r, i whould like to see what the guys in #linux whould respond about that
<omgz0r> Sary: they are linux trolls :)
<Sary> Come on now , you should say that on their faces , not to me :D
<omgz0r> Sary: look...example Xorg bug
<Sary> Linux is 90& secure , 10% depends on the user
<omgz0r> wheres the proof ?
<Sary> You have windows !
<Sary> the proof is , find me someone been hacked under GNU/Linux
<Sary> Simple as that
<omgz0r> loool
<omgz0r> you are just showing that u are average ubuntu user :_))
<Sary> Looks like someone is mocking
<omgz0r> you know Xorg exploit ?
<omgz0r> and old times
<omgz0r> vmpslice
<omgz0r> wunderbar ?
<Sary> Maybe i am , so whats your proof it's not secure
<omgz0r> well point is updating
<omgz0r> as soon as possible
<kroson> Sary: i dont think he has ever used windows xD
<kroson> joking :D
<Sary> I know nothing , you do
<gintonic> Stop trolling. It's boring
<omgz0r> Sary: calm down
<Sary> Thaha  , you don't know how down i am
<omgz0r> well
<omgz0r> people are still stupid in 2010
<omgz0r> using weak passwords,running everything like root, visiting every link you gave them
<Sary> True
<omgz0r> you can crawl by ssh bruteforce
<omgz0r> 50 shells per day
<omgz0r> using just same nick:nick
<red> apt-get search is invalid command in maverick?
<red> and aptitude isn't even installed it seems
<red> so how do i cli search for packages? :P
<omgz0r> its
<omgz0r> apt-cache search
<omgz0r> as i remember from debian
<omgz0r> not used for ages .deb
<red> ah
<omgz0r> damn i am very smart
<red> oh well
<red> guess ill install aptitude too
<omgz0r> i removed myself from sudoers
<omgz0r> ><
<htorque> people are still stupid in 2010
<htorque> :>
<kroson> owned!
<kroson> lol
<sebsebseb> No Beta just yet?
<sebsebseb> Also Firefox 4.0 won't make 10.10 ?
<sebsebseb> according to the topic
<kroson> sebsebseb: it wont make 10.10 because it is slated to release in november, after ubuntu release
<sebsebseb> Firefox 4.0 will not make 10.10?  eh I guess there will be a ppa or something for those that want it later on though
<sebsebseb> kroson: oh ok that explains it
<kroson> as for the beta, wait a few hours and youll see it :)
<kroson> yes there will almost surely be a ppa with it when its released, so no worries there
<sebsebseb> kroson: ppa's suck really though,  stuff like that should be added to the repos
<sebsebseb> for Firefox I mean, and programs like that, but no
<kroson> i agree, but thats the politics of a rolling release, which ubuntu isnt
<Ian_corne> I thought ubuntu WILL update things like firefox?
<sebsebseb> kroson: it doesn't have to be a rolling release, to have major program updates in the repos.
<kroson> Ian_corne: afaik, it will, but not major updates like 3.6 --> 4
<Ian_corne> oh
<kroson> i may be wrong though
<sebsebseb> it can do the kernel and xorg and Gnome and KDE and what not, with just security updates, like useual,  whilst making their newbies happy, by giving them the latest version of major programs such as Firefox and Open Office
<Ian_corne> dangers are in testing it tho
<sebsebseb> well yeah most users have come from Windows or Mac OS X, where they are used to having the latest  versions of programs easilley
<kroson> sebsebseb: maybe firefox 4 hits the maverick backports repository
<kroson> and you can already get it from ubuntu mozilla ppa
<sebsebseb> Ian_corne: so maybe they should use a proper upstream version of Firefox and Open Office for example, if going to provide when a new stable version comes out of, from their repos?  Open Office is that other version of it.  The Firefox in Ubuntu has a few little changes from the upstream Mozilla version as well.
<sebsebseb> Ian_corne: so if they were to provide the  latest upstream versions, of major programs like Firefox and Open Office, problem solved pretty much?
<sebsebseb> kroson: ah yes backports, thats a point
<sebsebseb> kroson: I have a feeling it will end up in there
<kroson> sebsebseb: openoffice 3.3 will probably be released soon after ubuntu 10.10 so youll be able to get it from a ppa too
<sebsebseb> kroson: since there was something before about providing the latest Firefox in Ubuntu, that I read, or whatever
<kroson> and tbh ppa's are very easy to use now
<sebsebseb> kroson: to be honest, I don't even have a pshyical install of Ubuntu anymore, because 10.04 really got at me,  and after using it as my distro since seconcd release in 2005, with another before it,  it was time to put something else on.  However i'll still virtual machine try a development for example,like i'll do with the beta later,  and i'll sometimes do some really good Ubuntu support, like I was doing with someone yesterday.
<quidnunc> Is beta still on track for today?
<sebsebseb> kroson: however yeah, when I  still had a pshyical install of Ubuntu, just like now, I was never keen on the ppa thing.  I mean they aren't even properly supported, and ppa's can cause problems.
<sebsebseb> quidnunc: yep
<kroson> quidnunc: why wouldnt it? there is nothing that states it wont be released today :)
<quidnunc> kroson: Because I remember some frantic pushes to make the deadlines in previous releases
<quidnunc> And I'm not seeing the images on the servers which usually happens a bit earlier I think
<kroson> sebsebseb: well there are well-maintained ppa's where you wont have problems. But if you try xorg edgers for example, of course soon you may get your system unusable
<sebsebseb> kroson: and yeah I still have an eye on Ubuntu,  so i'll read stuff about it still, and yeah, well its the most hyped up distro at the moment, and so most users on teh desktop, and so yep, I still got an eye on whats going on with it
<kroson> sebsebseb: so what you use atm?
<sebsebseb> kroson: Mandriva
<sebsebseb> kroson: yes they are still around, yes they still provide a great distro
<kroson> quidnunc: where i live im used to see it around the afternoon, so i would wait a little bit more xD
<kroson> sebsebseb: i know they are still around and better than 2 months ago xD. Ive not used mandriva for a few releases now, so dont know its actual state
<kroson> sebsebseb: what was the problem for you with ubuntu 10.04?
<sebsebseb> Plymouth issues
<sebsebseb> with or without the Nivida propritary driver installed it seems
<sebsebseb> ,but also
<sebsebseb> all of a sudden
<sebsebseb> and I don't know why, it refused to let anyone log in
<kroson> sebsebseb: plymouth issues are usual, plymouth itself is still a bug
<sebsebseb> so if a distro stops allowing anyone to log in, when updates, haven't been installed for a little while, well thats not very relible
<sebsebseb> kroson: not quite
<sebsebseb> kroson: regarding Plymouth
<kroson> as for the log-in problem it seems to me a one-time showstopper, so i think you could give ubuntu a 2nd chance with 10.10
<sebsebseb> kroson: it works fine with Mandriva on the same computer, that had  those two issues, with 10.04
<sebsebseb> kroson: with the propritary driver installed as well
<kroson> sebsebseb: plymouth resolution bug happens in all distros i think, with the proprietary driver
<kroson> does mandriva use plymouth?
<sebsebseb> kroson: as for giving Ubuntu another chance, already been there, and done that
<sebsebseb> kroson: for example back with 8.10
<kroson> as for the login issues as i told you it was bad luck, myself never had that trouble
<sebsebseb> on the computer I am on about as well, the ethernet woudn't just work, thing is it worked fine with 8.04
<Sary> kroson, i guess omgz0r is an old G .. :D
<sebsebseb> by the time I had decided to upgrade  from 8.04 to 8.10 though. 9.04 was already out, so I decided to put that on with the optional Ext4 support (which completly stable, but I didn't get issues with it), and that really speed up boot up
<sebsebseb> and with the text boot as well,  things were awesome!
<Sary> O' he left  ..
<kroson> Sary: still around? xD. I think he may be right but exxagerated a bit
<Sary> :D
<kroson> sebsebseb: give a live test at ubuntu 10.10 that is to be released at any moment
<kroson> see if you have no issues and then you could dual boot with mandriva if you dont feel safe
<sebsebseb> kroson: 9.04 a great release, except it also had a feature that annoyed me,  and then they add some more stuff that annoys me a little bit more with 9.10, and loads more with 10.04.  I mean I just ended up customizing 10.04 to  make things look like before, when logged in to an account.  As for 10.10 uhmm   I am glad that the window borders have been changed, and so won't look as ugly as 10.04's default themes.  I am not a fan of all these silly
<sebsebseb> Gnome patches that they have been doing downstreame to Ubuntu, but the sound menu seems kind of good.
<kroson> there are better and worse releases of ubuntu, as with every distro, and ymmv with each one
<sebsebseb> and I think 10.10  netbook edition will be better, because of Unity, which I haven't tried yet.  and Unity is really Gnome changing as well at the moment, but anyway
<kroson> 9.04 was very good except for the poor intel graphics performance which i think was an upstream issue
<Raydiation> is someone else missing theming?
<Sary> Maverick beta will be out today ,
<Raydiation> i only get an absolutely ugly standard theme
<kroson> Raydiation: not ambiance/radiance?
<Raydiation> no
<Raydiation> same problem again
<Sary> Raydiation, themes working fine here
<kroson> sebsebseb: you still have the option to use some more gnome-ish themes in ubuntu
<Sary> I mean Ambiance and Radiance
<kroson> Raydiation: whats your ubuntu-light package?
<sebsebseb> kroson: nope won't be putting Ubuntu 10.10 on here a pshyical install I expect, to many things that I don't want.
<kroson> sebsebseb: what do you use most? gnome or kde?
<kroson> xD
<kroson> sebsebseb: well as with any other distro if you dont like anything just change it
<sebsebseb> kroson: Gnome 2 it has been mainly over the years, but more recently,  I use mainly Gnome 3 preview in my distro.   Not the latest version of it, but a good enough one.
<sebsebseb> kroson: I like good defaults
<sebsebseb> kroson: I had that with Ubuntu no problem before 9.04, and yes 9.04 except for one or two little features that were easy to sort out, that I wasn't keen on.
<sebsebseb> I don't want to customize a load of stuff by removing it, and stuff that is really part of the Ubuntu experience for that version
<sebsebseb> and that's exactly what I ended up doing with 10.04, and would have to do for 10.10 as well,  so yeah its not really for me
<kroson> sebsebseb: mandriva is better in customizing kde
<kroson> but you are right, they dont customize gnome too much
<kroson> fedora as well
<sebsebseb> kroson: yeah there KDE is realyl nice by default, one reason I went for that distro
<Sary> sebsebseb, what PC brand you have
<sebsebseb> kroson: also the control centre really is a winner over
<Sary> Well , Mint has a KDE Version
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu should have a control centre as well really, they could even use the same control centre that Mandriva and PC Linux OS have, but no
<sebsebseb> nice graphical control centre for configuring the system
<kroson> sebsebseb: yes, but i think they already have a very good and easy software center
<sebsebseb> kroson: thats only for software though
<kroson> that no other distro has, except mint, which is good too
<sebsebseb> kroson: its not for disabling pulse audio, or setting up parental controls, and so on
<kroson> sebsebseb: the problem i see in mandriva, from what i remember, is that they dont have as many software available as ubuntu and updates arent provided as fast
<kroson> am i right?
<sebsebseb> there was a 3rd party project though, that was made, to make a control centre for Ubuntu, but not tried it myself, but doesn't seem like the proper control centre, Mandriva and PC Linux OS have
<sebsebseb> kroson: the repos are good for Mandriva
<kroson> sebsebseb: i thought they followed the same policy of ubuntu of not providing newer software versions, just bugfixes and patches
<sebsebseb> kroson: upgrading a version on the other hand,  it seems, will take a while, before the OS will say a new version is availalbe, because they  have to rely on loads of differnet mirrors and so  it takes time to sync.
<sebsebseb> kroson: and yeah they are about stability,  I got older software installed here, but that's fine with me,  A lot of the time, later versions of software, don't really offer much of an advantage anyway if any really.
<sebsebseb> kroson: PC LInux OS on the other hand.... ,but you know what we are offf topic,  no one is telling us off though
<kroson> sebsebseb: yes, youll get them in the next release for both distros
<kroson> as for the offtopic, you are right
<sebsebseb> kroson: PC Linux OS is a rolling release,  and has Synaptic, and the control centre, but  when I tried in vm,  I get put off from the Gnome or KDE version, because of the theme they use, and their branding.   However they support Enlightment and XFCE, and LXDE, and OpenBox,  and they are only a reasoanbly small community distro.  That did actasully become number one in 2007 on distrowatch when it was new instead of Ubuntu,  but then a developer
<sebsebseb> died and so on.
<sebsebseb> kroson: Anyway Desktop Linux is great
<sebsebseb> the choice
<sebsebseb> from the distros, to the programs, that are installed
<sebsebseb> sadly there is in fighting as well, people fighting over, what distro they think is the best, and so on.  and distros not being as compatible with each other, as they could be.  I mean like for example, DEB RPM?
<kroson> sebsebseb: i think you rely too much in the default theme, you know that it will never be suitable for everyone?
<kroson> xD
<Raydiation> kroson: hm, this is too weird, it works again :(
<sebsebseb> kroson: its not only me
<kroson> Raydiation: development bugs, thats normal
<kroson> lol
<sebsebseb> kroson: take a load of the people who go to  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<kroson> sebsebseb: why not give a try on an ubuntu fork then? there are many with eye-candy as priority
<sebsebseb> kroson: go to that,  new wall paper in 10.10 thread for example, and you'll see
<Raydiation> kroson: it wasnt fixed due to an update
<sebsebseb> thread I mean blog post
<Raydiation> and i had the same issue now 2 times
<sebsebseb> kroson: or find the old stuff about when they changed the buttons by default to the left in 10.04, and you'll see
<sebsebseb> kroson: not that many distros based on Ubuntu now, because quite a few of them that were based on Ubuntu, are based on Debian directly now instead.   Also Mint is even working on a Debian based version :)
<kroson> sebsebseb: There are MANY based in ubuntu, but just 2 or 3 are worth it
<kroson> lol
<sebsebseb> kroson: also I don't care loads about eye candy,  I just want something that looks reasonable by default,  well it seems that with 10.10, they have sorted out ambiance enough maybe, for me to like it quite a bit more
<kroson> for me, Mint, Puppy and Pinguy
<kroson> sebsebseb: true, i also like the new radiance theme a lot
<sebsebseb> kroson: there are also loads of great distros, that aren't Ubuntu or Debian, or Ubuntu or Debian based :)
<kroson> sebsebseb: true. The whole top 10 at distrowatch is very good, and some more below...
<sebsebseb> kroson: maybe when they use Gnome 3 by default, and if I like their changes enough to it,  I might put Ubuntu on again a pshyical install
<sebsebseb> kroson: however that probably won't exactly  happen, so yeah
<sebsebseb> kroson: to be honest they are all a bit sucky at the moment, I am hopeing  Gnome 3 will improve things quite a lot
<sebsebseb> anyway I want to do some other stuff now
<sebsebseb> so uhmm
<kroson> sebsebseb: i hope that they dont have the same problems of kde with 4.0 releases
<sebsebseb> kroson: yeah same here
<sebsebseb> kroson: also distros weren't really meant to provide KDE 4.0  from tehir repos, but they did
<sebsebseb> the developers basically even said, how it was like a preview
<sebsebseb> kroson: anyway bye for now or whatever, going away from computer
<kroson> sebsebseb: ok, bye
<sidnei> is today a bad day to upgrade or am i doing something fancy? i'm getting: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<sidnei> caused by held packages.
<kroson> sidnei: update manager -d?
<sidnei> that's what im running yes
<kroson> sidnei: i dont know if its the right command
<kroson> but try in the terminal
<kroson> sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
 * Sary is so excited for Maverick beta
<Sary> 'Sup Maverick's :)
<Sary> Yo yo yo
<Sary> the beat is still not out yet :(
<kroson> Sary: where is the beta? dont tell me they are going to delay it :S
<Sary> kroson, Man , if they do i am burn my Macbook pro
<jpds> kroson: It's being prepared.
<Sary> Don't know when it will be out , but some today
<kroson> jpds: i trust in you
<kroson> lol
<kroson> and ubuntu team too, they usually dont delay their releases
<Sary> Ah , jpds if not , i am kill ya :D
 * Sary is kidding
<jpds> Sary: There's still plenty of hours in "today".
<Sary> Yep
<Sary> I may smoke a weed to past that ..
<Sary> lol
<Sary> Nah man , i'll be patient
<kroson> Sary: if you are so desperate you can install yesterdays daily build
<kroson> lol
<Sary> lol
<id31dn> how to rescue system? it sometimes boot with disk errors (filesystem read-only), sometimes it doesnt boot at all. fsck doesnt help
<id31dn> ubuntu server 10.10
<Raydiation> hm is ubuntu one already working?
<id31dn> can i turn on apache/mysql server while rescue mode? i need to download some files, coz my filesystem is broken.
<Raydiation> id31dn: /etc/init.d/apache2 start && /etc/init.d/mysql start
<id31dn> when i tryin to start mysql, it writes me 'unnable to connect to Upstart: failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/ustart: connection refused
<Bdogg> can someone help me with a problem with notify-osd in lucid
<kroson> Bdogg: lucid support in #ubuntu :)
<Sary> Bdogg, Although , look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<kroson> Sary: where is beta? damn
<Sary> krosonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn,
<kroson> :S
<Sary> lol
<kroson> is your macbook pro still around?
<kroson> lol
<Sary> lemme check in the update
<Bdogg> i got referred  over here from #ubuntu beginners
<Sary> it is ..
<Sary> Bdogg, Welcome Aboard
<Bdogg> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=167924&d=1283141778
<Bdogg> there's a screenshot of what the problem is
<Bdogg> everyone is stumped on how to fix
<sebsebseb> So the beta still isn't out?
<Sary> not every one , but whats the problem Bdogg
<Sary> sebsebseb, not yet , as i last checked
<Bdogg> the problem is that the corners of the notifications are not rounded
<Bdogg> like in the link above
<Bdogg> it seems more like a graphics bug than a configuration bug
<Sary> Correct me if am wrong .. it's ' update-manager -d , Right !
<Sary> the beat isn't there yet :(
<Sary> Bdogg, yeah i noticed , it's the left corner
<Bdogg> how can i get them rounded again
<Bdogg> i tried ppa purge
<Bdogg> still shows up
<Sary> Bdogg, have ya looked at hhh post on the forum
<Bdogg> ???
<Bdogg> whats that
<Sary> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9786652#post9786652
<Bdogg> yeah
<Bdogg> i did that without success
<Sary> Nah ! thats odd
<Sary> Bdogg, look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD/Comments
<Sary> kroson, Excuse us , i know it's offtopic :S
<kroson> Sary: what? i was not reading :S
<kroson> lol
<Sary> When beta will pop-up , :D
<Sary> O' okay
<Pici> Bdogg: Are you trying to troubleshoot lucid or maverick here?
<Bdogg> lucid, but i got referred over here from ubuntu-beginners
<sebsebseb> Bdogg: you want #ubuntu then
<Pici> Bdogg: Well this is not the proper channel for Lucid support. Lucid support is in #ubuntu
<Bdogg> -_-
<smallfoot-> when is beta coming?
<smallfoot-> supposed be today
<Sary> Yep , still waiting ...
<kroson> smallfoot-: you answered your own question. Now more seriously, we are waiting, no one knows :)
<Sary> Yeah lol
<charlie-tca> hmm, does !notyet work yet?
<smallfoot-> oh
<charlie-tca> !notyet
<smallfoot-> idk
<smallfoot-> !notyet
<Sary> Someone may burn his mac today though ,
<charlie-tca> nope
<kroson> lol
 * Sary is staring @ kroson 
<Sary> lol
<zerothis> Sary, b4 you do that can you send it to me?
<charlie-tca> we knows why! qa is still testing the images to make sure they work
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> so when the release announcement out?
<Sary> zerothis, Sure , for what left of it
<charlie-tca> when it is ready
<kroson> Sary: if you are thinking about burning your mac, give it to me
<kroson> lol
<charlie-tca> smallfoot-: the release comes out when the images are ready and released
<Sary> Man , I'm ready lol
<charlie-tca> and, it is not officially released until then, either.
<Sary> kroson, well .. i don't know what to say lol
<kroson> Sary: just kidding, :D:D
<kroson> lol
<kroson> charlie-tca: well sometimes the iso goes to mirrors before the release announcement
<Sary> kroson, i know
<charlie-tca> but it is not official until it is announced
<charlie-tca> It must be present on a pre-determined number of mirrors before it is announced
<Sary> But i got to tell ya , nothing can be compare to Apple Mac's .. you know
<kroson> charlie-tca: do you know where is it being tested?
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu-testing
<charlie-tca> is where we hang out
<Sary>  I run ubuntu on my macbook pro, and it works awesome, literally all of the features are supported by Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> It is tested all over the world, depending on where each person is that is testing
<Sary> Nice , lets take it to the T
<kroson> charlie-tca: i see, are you testing it?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I test all the Xubuntu images, plus some others
<kroson> are there any major showstopper bugs being worked out for release?
<Sary> Yo , Nice step ..
<charlie-tca> There will be no showstopper bugs in the actual beta images
<kroson> lol
<kroson> charlie-tca: yes i know that :S. Was just asking if you knew why was it taking so long
<charlie-tca> some of the images failed and had to be rebuilt
<neglesaks> release frenzy is always a spectacle to behold
<zerothis> I've got a nearly empty sources.list, but GUI software sources shows way too many (lines from jaunty, karmic, lucid, and meerkat). where's it getting this stuff? apt-get in the CLI complains about lines in files in the /etc/apt/source.list.d/ directory (yet a 3rd unmatching set of deb lines) I'm new to using a pre-releases. I need the Intel fixes for meerkat to use 3D and prevent frequent freezes.
<neglesaks> we need the backing choir to sing louder for the beta release
<Avo> when does the beta hit?
<neglesaks> presumably ronight
<charlie-tca> Hopefully, today UTC time
<Sary> Mmm . what time is it now for UTC
<Avo> 616 PM
<Avo> thursday
<Sary> Should someone laugh !
<kklimonda> is software center supposed to use so much memory? I've actually used it for the first time and it uses 90MB at start and 240MB when I start searching for something..
<Sary> kklimonda, not it doesn't suppose to
<BUGabundo> evening
<rantic> Are these daily builds of Ubuntu 10.10 stable...ish? I had issues in 10.04 and 10.04.1 with my memory card reader.
<rantic> BUGabundo: Howdy
<BUGabundo> I upgrade dailly
<BUGabundo> no issues for me
<BUGabundo> its kinda boring too
<Avo> BUGabundo, Not even that policy kit thing?
<BUGabundo> but since I don't come here all the time these days, its kinda better that way
<sebsebseb> rantic: the beta wil be feature complete, then they do bug hunting and quality assurance
<BUGabundo> Avo: somehow that stop nagging me a few days ago
<sebsebseb> rantic: before the final release
<BUGabundo> didn't even recall it , till you mention it
<sebsebseb> rantic: so will they be stable enough, well yes and no
<Avo> BUGabundo, Interesting. That was always plauging me. Do you think it's safe to upgrade my desktop to the beta?
<rantic> sebsebseb: I'm more interested in seeing if this mmc issue is fixed above all.
<BUGabundo> are we in beta already?
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: yep beta coming out later
<sebsebseb> some time
<Avo> BUGabundo, Todays the day.
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: unless they delay it to tommorow of course
<Avo> sebsebseb, When was the last time they did that?
<BUGabundo> aahhhhhhhh
<rantic> sebsebseb: Later todayyyy you say? ; o
 * BUGabundo runs and hides
<sebsebseb> Avo: Lucid I think it was
<Avo> sebsebseb, Ohh right.. I think I remember that. It's usually the end of the day anyhow, and it's almost 7PM UTC
<sebsebseb> Avo: or maybe it was just an alpha that got delayed for Lucid, well whatever
<Avo> Yeah
<sebsebseb> rantic: anyway seems you have a hardware isse
<sebsebseb> issue
<sebsebseb> rantic: yeah memory card reader, issue,  ok
<sebsebseb> rantic: hardware support gets better over time, when it comes to Desktop Linux distros, and if they had much more market share, well hardware support would get better, rather quickly indeed
<sebsebseb> rantic: and distros don't do their hardware support or hardware dtection I should say, exactly the same.  You know this?
<rantic> sebsebseb: Since Ubuntu is my first experience with Linux I don't really know too much.
<sebsebseb> rantic: ok thats what I was assuming, hence typing this now
<sebsebseb> as a result,  sometimes hardware doesn't just work in Ubuntu, but does in another
<rantic> sebsebseb: I don't even use the card reader and as far as I can tell and what I've googled / found on the ubuntu forums the card reader will still work. It's just an issue at boot time.
<sebsebseb> rantic: also versions of Ubuntu can even make a difference, when it comes to hardware, and if it just works or not, or how well it works
<rantic> sebsebseb: That's what I'm hoping for with Ubuntu 10.10, I was told my issue is more then likely a "kernel regression".
<sebsebseb> rantic: So you want it to work, but won't really use it?
<rantic> sebsebseb: I could care less if the reader was even on my machine, but it causes the boot time to last 15-20 more seconds : p
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> so maybe you can disable it properly in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> some how, so Ubuntu won't even try to detect it
<sebsebseb> rantic: also yeah there are quite a few issues with the Plymouth boot up in 10.04
<rantic> sebsebseb: Well I tried the only documented fixes I could find on the forums and on the internet. Some included blacklisting certain things in a .conf file and a few people reported a simple re-install fixed it. Unfortunately nothing has worked for me just yet.
<Avo> sebsebseb, And has there been any progress to "fix" plymouth in Maverick?
<sebsebseb> Avo: I think I read a blueprint before, that basically said they would improve boot up a bit.  Now the thing with Plymouth is, I had issues on the other computer with 10.04,  propritary driver or not, but when I put another distro on it instead, no problem at all :)
<Avo> Interesting.
<rantic> sebsebseb: My latest attempt to see if I could disable the reader in my bios failed ... but I'm sure my out of the box Ubuntu install is much more comfortable than a lot of people.
<Avo> I know plymouth works perfectly with FOSS drivers,
<sebsebseb> Avo: so to be honest, I think Ubuntu have put Plymouth badly into Ubuntu,  but then there are also some actsual Plymouth issues as well that can happen
<Avo> but as soon as I switch ATI drivers on, plymouth looks like crud
<Avo> yeah
<sebsebseb> Avo: well it worked fine with the propritary driver in the other distro, on the computer  that had problems with 10.04 and Plymouth
<Avo> they totally shouldn't've put it in an LTS...
<sebsebseb> Avo: well they shoudn't have really put pulseaudio into 8.04 either, but they did
<Avo> that's true.
<sebsebseb> thing is again with pulseaudio,  not so much an issue with other distros, it seems
<sebsebseb> rantic: maybe you should, downgrade  to 9.10 which uses a differnet boot up by the way,  or try another distro
<Avo> well most other distro's usually have much more "Vanilla" components to them.. right?
<sebsebseb> rantic: then again  if your lucky, 10.10 will be ok, for your issue
<sebsebseb> Avo: depends on the distros, but I guess in general,  thats true
<Avo> mmhm
<sebsebseb> rantic: you could test the beta yeah
<sebsebseb> rantic: then if you still have a problem, you culd report a butg
<sebsebseb> bug
<sebsebseb> or something
<sebsebseb> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rantic> sebsebseb: It's already been reported, I've been following it when I can. That's why I was so antsy to see if the beta was out yet.
<sebsebseb> rantic: except your issue is probably upstream really, and Ubuntu  developers don't just fix upstream bugs
<rantic> sebsebseb: None of the other distributions are as polished and functional as Ubuntu has been to me. To be honest I'd rather wait for a fix from Ubuntu or the community before sticking with another distribution altogether.
<rantic> sebsebseb: Everything works for me in 10.10 ... my graphics drivers, audio, network etc. The little slider on my laptop for brightness is going for me out of the box. It's just an irritating 20 seconds extra at boot I'm trying to fix. It's certainly no biggie, I'm just hopeful for a fix.
<sebsebseb> rantic: well I can think of two that are much more user friendly than Ubuntu really,  but shoudn't really talk to much about  distros in here, since off topic, really
<rantic> sebsebseb: I tried OpenSuSe and Mandriva and I've never felt so bloated in my life.
<sebsebseb> rantic: yes I was thinking Mandriva, but also PC Linux OS
<sebsebseb> those two have a nice graphical control centre for configuring the system,  and yeah.  as for OpenSuse I woudn't recommend that, for various reasons, even though the distro itself is probably ok really
<rantic> sebsebseb: Ah well I'm happy where I am, just hopeful for that last bit of perfection : )
<sebsebseb> rantic: So you have tried 10.10 already?
<mikebeecham> i see the beta is out now...is it worth upgrading at the moment, or wait for the October release?
<rantic> :O
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: its out?
<sebsebseb> well the topic here hasn't been changed yet
<mikebeecham> hmmm according to OMGUbuntu?
<rantic> sebsebseb: I tried 10.04.1 yesterday, so no I haven't gotten around to it yet.
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: oh I think I know the blog post you mean
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: and no  its not out yet
<sebsebseb> rantic: it was about time zones on omgubuntu,  I think
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<mikebeecham> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/maverick-beta-hits-tomorrow/
<mikebeecham> this one
<mikebeecham> that said
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: yep I read that
<mikebeecham> the principal question remains....is it worth upgrading?
<sebsebseb> and no its not out yet
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: good question
<mikebeecham> or would it be better to wait until October
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: it seems to me that, the desktop version offers not that much advantage over 10.04 really
<sebsebseb> where as the net book edition will, because of UNity
<mikebeecham> hmmm ok
<mikebeecham> probably best wait then
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: if you want the sound menu early for example though, sure upgrade, if you really want to
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: I mean for the desktop version, that seems to be the only,  proper new feature really,  except for the new installer of  course
<gnomefreak> not smart to upgrade just for 1 feature. at least not yet. be back in a few
<sebsebseb> mikebeecham: wow their first downstream Gnome patch, that I seem to be 100% ok with,  however yeah I won't exactly be using it since...
<litropy> I'm not complaining here - I'm just  wondering: why can't I find my other partition in unity's file browser?
 * sebsebseb wonders if maybe the windicators will magically appear in the beta?  I guess not
<sebsebseb> kind of bad though that, if they don't, since how the buttons get moved to the left in Lucid early, because of how 10.10 would have  a feature on the right.  I mean if the feautre on the right won't appear in 10.10, because of all that.
<gnomefreak> what is the new sound menu look like. mine looks like lucids
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: I saw a video of it in action before
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: and tried it  in a vm, but without music
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: you have to have Rythombox open, to see a proper change
<gnomefreak> oh maybe that is it
<litropy> And damnit, why doesn't Maverick make my computer double as an air conditioner?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: uhmm?
<sebsebseb> ikonia: sorry messed  up auto complete
<litropy> (I'm done - back to serious mode)
<charlie-tca> hmm, mine works as a heater!
<sebsebseb> and its l not i for litropy hrm
<gnomefreak> yep that is it :)
<sebsebseb> litropy: uhmm?
<sebsebseb> double as an air conditioner?  ok its obvioulsy a joke, but why am I not getting it at the moment?
<gnomefreak> my doubles as a heater
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: your computer gets so hot, so you use it as a heater? :D
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: i hate heat. im happy at 30F
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: whats that in degrees? oc
<gnomefreak> but yes it raises the temp by ~5 degrees
<litropy> sebsebseb, I thought I'd bring some humor to all the "Why is it so hard to add this feature?!" -ness
<gnomefreak> 30F == 30 degrees Farn...
 * charlie-tca has a 10 degree rise in temp; with three systems running
<sebsebseb> litropy: you mean the windicators that I mentioned?
 * litropy wets his hair then ties a bandana. which is a banana with a d
<litropy> sebsebseb: no, I think I joined in the middle of that.
<litropy> Andyway, there I do have an important question: my eeepc1005HA has a button to turn off the touchpad, and Mav doesn't recognize it. Is there a fix for this? Alternately, I thought I saw a configuration pane that has the setting for "turn off touchpad while typing"
<litropy> Hah! Andyway ...
<Some_Person> Apart from gnome-help having unrenderable character issues, I don't see any obvious problems so far with maverick
<litropy> See, I can't touchtype because I have to continually get visual input as to what my thumbs are doing.
<Avo> Some_Person, So you would say its okay to update to for a desktop useer?
<Some_Person> Avo: No. I'm just one user who hasn't really tested it much
<Avo> Some_Person, :D
<gnomefreak> if you can live without X or work around it than that is one reason to not upgrade but many other bugs are around
<litropy> Avo, I wouldn't upgrade an important comp until realease. And even at that, I'd research the bugs before I decide to do so.
<neglesaks> if your computer is used for anything remotely of importance, then you do not install development versions of operating system software on it, end of story.
<litropy> I think sebsebseb is trying my hair wetting trick :P
<Some_Person> Yeah, you should only upgrade to a dev version if you could live with a broken system
<neglesaks> exactly
<neglesaks> murhys law tends to live especially strong with development software :)
<gnomefreak> oh and keep in mind "works for me) does not mean it will work for you. see !worksforme  for more info
<kroson> hi is there any news about the beta release?
<litropy> And no matter what you do, backup your data. Speaking of which, what's a good backup prog out there?
<litropy> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gnomefreak> kroson: we just released A3 today
<litropy> thanks, ubottu!
<Some_Person> I use DVD-Rs for backup and a box
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak, I hope not
<gnomefreak> i use 3 8gig USB sticks along with dvds
<charlie-tca> beta should release today
<gnomefreak> that too :(
<litropy> I have a toshiba 640gb usb drive. got it for 80 bucks. Highly recommended.
<dart> waht is the command to upgrade to beta
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, update-manager -d -c
<Some_Person> dart: easiest way is 'update-manager -d', but the beta isn't released yet
<neglesaks> dart, you cant upgrade to beta as such. but if you've run update manager and have teh latest packages, are you at beta
<dart> its out...check it
<kroson> charlie-tca: what is that -c command? it used to be only -d as parameters
<gnomefreak> from now to beta nothing will change we are in freeze atm
<gnomefreak> notice no updates :)
<dart> at cdimage its available
<Some_Person> ah
<gnomefreak> update-manager uses -c for you -d is needed
<kroson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/beta/
<kroson> its close XDD
<Some_Person> well, someone did a mkdir
<neglesaks> ampty directory = no out yet.
<litropy> http://tinyurl.com/39brmew << toshiba 640gb
<charlie-tca> -c tells it to check updates before allowing the upgrade
<dart> its available in daily....will arrive in beta soon
<charlie-tca> no
<kroson> dart: maybe the server is being populated
<charlie-tca> It checks for the new release
<litropy> hmm - coulda sworn it was 80
<dart> there is one new upload in daily imo
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: it is assumed by update-manager and has for 3 releases
<gnomefreak> maybe 4
 * charlie-tca thinks he did not know that.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> the release page tells you how to upgrade :)
<charlie-tca> that's right
<gnomefreak> but i talked to mvo about this a long time ago when it was first assumed
<kroson> dart: there is no daily release today
<dart> why?
<gnomefreak> yesterdays images are today images nothing has changed except blockers if at all
<kroson> dunno, it isnt there
<gnomefreak> DanaG: we have to test them before posting them
<kroson> gnomefreak: they have new ubiquity afaik
<dart> no...the 1st Sept image was not there....it just appeared now....also there was no beta folder 15 minutes back
<gnomefreak> its possible i havent read email in forever so i wopuldnt know off hand
<dart> oh
<kroson> dart: yes for the beta folder, but the daily was there some time ago
<kroson> the one from 1st sept
<dart> so no beta today?????
<gnomefreak> DanaG: they are being tested. once tested and happy with them they wil get publlished may be a day or so
<Pici> dart: The images are still being tested.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: please understand release date == try to get as close as possibile to that date.
<dart> ok I was going to download daily....I will beter wait
 * Pici pushes gnomefreak's tab key a few more times.
<gnomefreak> damn]
<gnomefreak> dart: that was for you
<gnomefreak> thanks Pici
<Pici> gnomefreak: np
<kroson> Pici: we have beta folder now, does it mean it is close to release?
<gnomefreak> ok it seeems beta is being pushed back until monday
<gnomefreak> oh and if asked again it will be tuesday. each time asked it will be a day longer
<gnomefreak> kroson: hint download it or wait until the /topic says it was released
<kroson> gnomefreak: lol, fine :)
<gnomefreak> we will get the announcements in our email
<giarle> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso
<mbeierl> probably ot, but I'm about to jump onto the alpha testing of maverick and am seriously contemplating going back to 32 bit.  Reason: it seems 64 bit takes up a lot more memory and my laptop has only 4g of ram.  thoughts?
<gnomefreak> Pici: did you get the email yet?
<Pici> gnomefreak: no, I didn't.
<kroson> mbeierl: has ONLY 4g of ram?
<kroson> lol
<charlie-tca> mbeierl: yes, thoughts. 4GB or less, there is very little difference in performance for most people
<Pici> !ram | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<kroson> it takes a bit more of RAM but 4gb are more than enough to run ubuntu 64bit well
<mbeierl> kroson: yep.  that's what I mean by going back to 32bit
<gnomefreak> mbeierl: 32bit is no better than 64bit. it is up to the full system specs and what user perfers
<dart> http://digitalbubble.net/news/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-beta-releases-today/ says its out
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks i am scared to look at mine
<mbeierl> gnomefreak: the overall address space of programs is lower in 32bit.
<mbeierl> I lose about 1g to Xorg alone
<kroson> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<gnomefreak> dart: until it reaches the devel mailing lists it means nothing
<charlie-tca> um, there was an announcement on slashdot about 8 hours ago, too.
<charlie-tca> Means very little
<gnomefreak> mbeierl: than you answered your own question
<kroson> i also prefer to wait for the announcement
<mbeierl> gnomefreak: sorry - how so?
<mbeierl> gnomefreak: I meant to say the address space *appears* lower
<litropy> when I $ nautilus, nothing happens.
<gnomefreak> the comment you made that you lose 1g of Xorg
<mbeierl> gnomefreak: ah.  I don't know what xorg takes that much but others tell me that's normal (in #ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> oh for release announcements please sigh up for or search for it on the following list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-announce
<gnomefreak> nothing else matters because they are guesses or gossip
<lars_t_h> hi, will the topic for this channel change, when MM beta is out?
<gnomefreak> lars_t_h: yes
<neglesaks> ofc
<lars_t_h> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> Pici: isnt there a !bleh for this question (is it out yet)
<gnomefreak> and no it has not hit the list from what i am seeing
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<kroson> lol
<litropy> okay, whoa. Is nautilus in Unity now what comes up when I click the "Files and Folders" dock icon?
<gnomefreak> ok everyone as soon as we find out it will be in the /topic. please read the topic when you join the channel or if you have any questions. than ask the question
<giarle> !itsout
<gnomefreak> giarle: its not out
<charlie-tca> heh
<giarle> :p
<litropy> !isitnotout
<kroson> gnomefreak: do you think theyll update ubuntu homepage with a link for the beta?
<mbeierl> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<kroson> !itsnotoutyet, xD
<dart> ok...the digitalbubble guy got too excited
<gnomefreak> kroson: you will see the new link in the topic. the one that says A3 was released will have the beta link for you
 * gnomefreak will not be likley here once it is released so i wont end up changing the topic
<kroson> gnomefreak: lol
<gnomefreak> ok no email on it
<gnomefreak> it will be a few hours the soonest
<neglesaks> argh, the wait!
<dart> the beta images can already be downloaded.....I don't get it....do I wait for email or I download now....sorry for being a pain
<charlie-tca> It is recommended to wait for the official announcement. That way, you make sure you got the right image
<neglesaks> dart, you wait, since they are not final before the word is out. ie they may be pulled bc of bugs
<Dimmuxx> hmmm livedvd?
<charlie-tca> Of course, if you already have maverick installed, just run updates to bring it up to beta status
<Dimmuxx> what have I missed now
<neglesaks> oh, and a hin to all: when you decide to download - use torrents, as it 1) reduces load on canonical's servers (&partners) 2) it helps others get it faster 3) it's the right(tm) thing to do
<litropy> tl;dr: the beta is coming out very soon, wait for the announcement, set up a grep and play play ryrofthetiger.mp3 on ding if you want to be notified as soon as it's released.
<kroson> Dimmuxx: dont download it yet, only when the official announcement is out
<kroson> and well have the normal livecd, dont worry
<litropy> man, I really need to find that turnofftouchpad setting before I make everyone's head explode. anyone know where it is?
<litropy> (while typing)
<Dimmuxx> kroson: I was just wondering what it was
<gnomefreak> dart: just because a couple are up does not mean they are full or even going to be the final images for beta. please wait for the announcment or wait for us to tell you
<kroson> Dimmuxx: im not sure but i think the livedvd is the same as the livecd with the language packs included
<gnomefreak> now if everyone can read the topic <just type /topic> it will tell you when it is released
<kroson> but im not sure, i may be wrong :S
<dart> gnomefreak, hmm...ok...i better wait
<Dimmuxx> it's 4,2gb so must be more
<gnomefreak> please can we get off the is it out yet, when will it be out, ect..
<litropy> truly.
<kroson> im curious too, what does the livedvd have ?
<gnomefreak> kroson: extra lang packs
<gnomefreak> nothing else IIRC
<kroson> thats it, but 4.2G? wow
<kroson> lol
<gnomefreak> lang packs are big very big and there are a ton of them. think most languages are in there
<kroson> yes i understand that ubuntu is available in many languages
<litropy> does anyone else have yukuake (howver it's spelled)
<mbeierl> litropy: did you find out how to turn of the touchpad?!??  I can't turn mine off (despite syndaemon claiming it's disabled while typing).  It just keeps going and driving me nuts!
<gnomefreak> litropy: not anymore
<litropy> no, I didn't. And bud, you have no idea how much I feel your pain.
<gnomefreak> not since jaunty
 * mbeierl feels the love... and the hate from the touchpad
<litropy> mbeierl: now reading this (is it what you tried?): http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-automatically-disable-touchpad.html
<robin0800> mbeierl you can turn it off using configuration editor its in desktop peripherals
<mbeierl> litropy: yes, the syndaemon is what I tried and it does not work, and robin0800: neither does the preferences editor
<robin0800> mbeierl yes it does its in desktop gnome peripherals
<litropy> mbeierl: it worked for me! Yaaay! did you try setting the timeout? killall syndaemon || syndaemon -i [timeoutinseconds] -d
<gnomefreak> litropy: spelling is yakuake
<gnomefreak> sorry been doing other things forgot to look for you
<litropy> gnomefreak: ah, thanks.
<gnomefreak> and no since it is kde and i use kde once in a while not nomrally
<gnomefreak> litropy: np
<Raydiation> kroson: same issue again xD
<litropy> Is Nautilus in Unity now what runs when I click the "Files and Folders" dock icon?
<mbeierl> litropy: wha?  it's working again!!!!  I tried this exact thing two weeks ago and nada
<gnomefreak> hm i thought unity replace naulilus in UNR but dont know i only used it 1 maybe 2 times
<litropy> gnomefreak: Hm ... thing is, I had a link in the sidebar to mount my other partition in the previous release, but now I can't find it in Unity.
<litropy> mbeierl: hmm ... no idea. sounds like a conflict somewhere.
<litropy> I'm doing a lot of hmming heh
<mbeierl> litropy: or an update :)  I haven't been watching them closely and this is on lucid
<litropy> mbeierl: the only thing I can think of otherwise is you didn't killall before the setting change.
<litropy> sounds like an easy thing to overlook
<litropy> I had the guide in front of me, read what I needed to do, and still, I overlooked it.
<litropy> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<litropy> !unity
<litropy> !ubuntu-netbook
<litropy> anyone know of another chan where I can discuss maverick's missing filesystem mounting UI?
<litropy> whoops, not Maverick's; Unity's.
<gnomefreak> yeah here if on maverick if lucid #ubuntu. best tool look on ubuntuforums.com ot somewhere like that if noone can help you here
<charlie-tca> Isn't there a unity channel?
<gnomefreak> litropy: try https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: from what !unr says its in #u
<charlie-tca> what do I know?
<gnomefreak> more than i do today
 * DanaG was wondering what was up with the ping.
<gnomefreak> dart: sorry auto complete crap
<litropy> wow. this is an interesting workaround: Click the Trash icon, it will open File Manager(Nautilus?), with the sidebar I was talking about.
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> DanaG: sorry auto complete crap
<gnomefreak> ok so da == dana or dart depending on its mood
<gnomefreak> da<tab>
<litropy> further, you can then right-click File Manager and select Keep in Dock.
<litropy> I am SO glad my touchpad knows I'm typing now. what a release! It's lik hitting a nitrous switch!
<DanaG> litropy: I had to disable that... it's annoying having the touchpad stop working when I press arrow keys or wasd.
<litropy> DanaG:
<litropy> Even with say a 0.5 timeout?
<zniavre> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in maverick
<gnomefreak> !info nvidia-current
<charlie-tca> !nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 256.44-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 23694 kB, installed size 70788 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gnomefreak> zniavre: no 3d?
<charlie-tca> well, that was what I meant
<zniavre> gnomefreak,  thank you
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: did it
<zniavre> im using legacy 173.14.27 nvidia driver (usualy from .run)
<gnomefreak> zniavre: that isnt our package
<zniavre> the ubuntu repo package did not work also
<gnomefreak> zniavre: it is broken on Maverick please see /topic
<gnomefreak> using the xswat PPA should work
<gnomefreak> but should be fixed soon
<gnomefreak> soon == >1 week
<gnomefreak> sorry =>1week
<zniavre> gnomefreak,  my driver is not inside the PPA
<Sary> Well , nvidia-current is working fine on my Dell , under Maverick Alpha 3
<charlie-tca> it does work for some people
<gnomefreak> Sary: not everyone was that lucky to not have to add ignoreabi
<Sary> Yeah
<BUGabundo> oh great... LP support got all mixed up
<gnomefreak> zniavre: yours will be fixed on next nvidia upload or jockey upload
 * BUGabundo goes complain
<Sary> I had to conform that though :)
<zniavre> gnomefreak,  thank you
<gnomefreak> np but again please send all complaints to charlie-tca  :)
<charlie-tca> heh?
<Sary> :)
<charlie-tca> What did I do?
<gnomefreak> ch	nothing bad
<charlie-tca> Oh, okay. That is correct then
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: nothing bad.
<gnomefreak> crap
<Sary> Well , you guys are done such a great job .. so thank ya a bunch :)
<gnomefreak> brb i just broke tbird
<charlie-tca> Well, as long as it's that. No problem ;-)
<Sary> Tyt
<charlie-tca> Sary: you are welcome
<Sary> Thanks
<Sary> I am installing the beat iso ..
<Sary> O' if korson was here , had to tell him i an't burning my Mac :D
<Sary> I told him it the beta going to be delay , i am burn my Macbook pro lol
<Sary> *if
<BUGabundo> yofel: kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: pong
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: pvt
<yofel> BUGabundo: pong
<BUGabundo> yofel: hggdh is already _trying_ to hack it for me :P
<BUGabundo> lets see if he makes it
<yofel> oh, that binfile?
 * hggdh is not *trying*
 * hggdh *did* it
<yofel> really?
<BUGabundo> no, you failed it :P
<BUGabundo> twice
<hggdh> nope
<hggdh> WFM
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> doesn't for me
<sidnei_> is there an updated nvidia driver for maverick yet?
<yofel> sidnei_: 256.52 is in the x-updates ppa
<hggdh> give me a pastebin of the command & output, as I gave you
<sidnei_> cool
<Sary> Guys , anyone tried out Vuze lately ..
<BUGabundo> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487478/
<hggdh> BUGabundo: replace 'ls -lt' by 'ls -t'
<BUGabundo> done
<Sary> Every time i star Vuze i force to logout
<BUGabundo> was the 1st I run
<BUGabundo> same thing
<Sary> *start
<BUGabundo> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487481/
<hggdh> OK. replace ls by /bin/ls, I think you have an alias
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> my ls is aliased
 * BUGabundo hides
<hggdh> :-)
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> thanks
<nhaines> hay guys will FF 4.0 be in maverick?
 * nhaines ducks
<tcopeland> does anyone know if the nvidia xorg was fixed?
<BUGabundo> not sure nhaines
<yofel> *sigh*
<nhaines> Actually, I was just peeking in to see if the beta was up yet.  :)
<yofel> nhaines: see /topic
<BUGabundo> then again I use PPAs
<nhaines> yofel: I know, I was joking.
<yofel> heh :P
<yofel> nhaines: you can try 4.0 from the mozilla daily ppa if you want
<neglesaks> it seems all beta files has been pulled from the cdimages server
<nhaines> I'm in no real hurry. :)
<tcopeland> oh and when i asked about the nvidia xorg problem i forgot to mention i'm using 10.10 beta
<sebsebseb> tcopeland: 10.10 beta isn't out yet
<tcopeland> yes it is, it was originally going to be called alpha 4
<tcopeland> just released
<sebsebseb> tcopeland: when this topic is updated saying its released I'll belie it, since I am not on the mailing list where it will say about the release
<charlie-tca> Maybe I am behind then, I have no email announcement and have not seen any irc announcement yet
<tcopeland> even so, has the nvidia problem been fixed in latest xorg?
<tcopeland> unfortunately, my hardware requires proprietary drivers to enable its 3d
 * sebsebseb waits for the topic to be changed before believing the beta is out :)
<tcopeland> ok the
<tcopeland> ok then
<kroson> tcopeland: new nvidia driver supports xorg 1.9
<kroson> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-256.53-driver.html
<tcopeland> which version is that?
<tcopeland> the driver i mean
<kroson> 256.53
<kroson> its the nvidia driver
<kroson> you can use it from the ubuntu xswat ppa, because its still not available for maverick meerkat
<kroson> in their repositories, of course
<tcopeland> so it won't appear in jockey?
<kroson> it will, if you add the ubuntu xswat ppa
<kroson> then its a normal installation from jockey
<kroson> just select the most recent driver you see there as always
<tcopeland> do you know the ppa folder to add?
<tcopeland> ppa:.../ppa
<kroson> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<tcopeland> thanks!
<tcopeland> and that's the proprietary driver?
<tcopeland> like i said, my hardware disables 3d if it doesn't detect liscensed drivers
<kroson> this is the proprietary driver
<kroson> just do sudo apt-get update
<kroson> and then go to jockey and install it
<Sary> IS it official now ! http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ , http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<kroson> Sary: not an announcement yet
<tcopeland> hm no new entries in jockey
<kroson> so it is not official although it is there
<kroson> lol
<ZykoticK9> tcopeland, you still might need to add the ignoreABI to xorg.conf see bug #616023 for details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<Sary> lol
<kroson> tcopeland: no? hmm
<lars_t_h> topic had not been updated
<yofel> tcopeland: make sure you run apt-get update, and jockey doesn't mention versions afaik, 256 is current
<ZykoticK9> yofel, is the ignoreABI still required?
<bjsnider> i thin the new nvidia driver got uploaded today
<yofel> ZykoticK9: not for 256.52 afaik
<bjsnider> might not be built and published yet
<bjsnider> .53 wil not require the ignoreabi line
<ZykoticK9> bjsnider, thanks
<yofel> bjsnider: I didn't see anything on the maverick-changes ML yet
<bjsnider> * tseliot is finally uploading the new nvidia driver
<tcopeland> so, why isn't it showing up in jockey?
<yofel> tcopeland: it should show up a version 'current'
<bjsnider> he might have been talking about lucid, but i doubt it
<yofel> *as
<yofel> maybe stuck in new
<tcopeland> ok
<tcopeland> so it would replace the "official" version current entry?
<yofel> but it's not a new package...
<yofel> tcopeland: right
<tcopeland> ok
<tcopeland> thanks!
<yofel> tcopeland: you can check what's available with 'apt-cache policy nvidia-current' in a terminal
<tcopeland> i will install and reboot and if all goes well i won't have a frozen splash screen
<tcopeland> ok
<tcopeland> 256.52
<tcopeland> so i _do_ need the ignore ABI?
<bjsnider> no you do not
<tcopeland> ok
<tcopeland> installing that then
<kroson>   I uploaded driver 256.53, however we're in beta freeze now, therefore packages will be available only after the beta freeze.  Thanks for your patience. --> this is in the bug report of nvidia driver
<tcopeland> AWAY
<tcopeland> oh that didn't work
<tcopeland> :P
 * tcopeland is away: AWAY
<Bauldrick> what do i nedd for Rythmbox to see my firefly server?
<Bauldrick> libdmapsharing-dev? and is it a requirement of now or do I need it seperately for daap?
<kroson> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-maverick-meerkat-1010-beta-released
<dupondje> IPv6 ^^
<Sary> !Is it Out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Right Ubuntu fans,  even though I am not so keen on Ubuntu anymore, i'll tell you the news
<sebsebseb> it seems to be out
<sebsebseb> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<Sary> Yey , Finally
<sebsebseb> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<BUGabundo> no email yet
<Sary> Nothing there yet ..
<litropy> peeps, I like to browse anonymously, yet when I sudo ifconfig down || sudo macchanger -a wlan0 || sudo ifconfig up, ifconfig shows my new mac address. Yet! When NM goes to connect, _something_ changes my MAC back. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> well on the site
<sebsebseb> I can download the ISO
<sebsebseb> however maybe they wil re spin them again or something?
<sebsebseb> hence no proper annoucement yet, apparently
<jpds> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/download
<sebsebseb> jpds: ok so it is the proper beta ISO being offered now? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<Sary> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<BUGabundo> Sary: stop posting links
<BUGabundo> we will get an email when its officially out
<sebsebseb> jpds: your link goes to another server
<jpds> Sary: Use a local country mirror instead of the main machines, kthx.
<jpds> sebsebseb: Exactly.
<sebsebseb> jpds: ok so its out then
<sebsebseb> just no offical annoucment just yet?
<Sary> I still don't get it ..
<sebsebseb> except the kubuntu page kroson linked to elarier?
<sebsebseb> jpds: altough looking at the downloads on your link,  they aren't all as up to date, as they should be
<sebsebseb> Sary: I guess its quite simple really
<Sary> Why should i wait for the While i already have the Alpha 3 installed !
<sebsebseb> Sary: you  can download whats being offered on here for example. http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta  which is probably the beta,   then after the offical annoucement you could md5sum check the download, to see if it really is the real one or not
<sebsebseb> Sary: if you have alpha 3 installed, you can run the updates for the beta stuff
<sebsebseb> Sary: of course you won't see the new installer this way though
<Sary> Yeah , right
<sebsebseb> Sary: Yeah, right????????
<Sary> Nothing there on the update manger
<sebsebseb> Sary: there will be later
<Sary> Thats why i said , Yeah Right
<BUGabundo> nothing to be there
<BUGabundo> we are on freeze
<Sary> sebsebseb, that link give me not Found in the page , http://ubuntu.mirrors.isu.net.sa/releases//10.10
<Sary> And it's local too
<sebsebseb> Sary: wait untill it says here in the topic
<sebsebseb> Sary: then mirrors should be ok and all that
<Sary> Yeah
<Sary> its 3 Am here , time fore bed
<Sary> Cheaaaa
* jpds changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Beta Released : See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta | Firefox 4.0 will not make 10.10 | X is broken for a lot of people please see http://tinyurl.com/2ubbobd
<nigelb> \o/
<BUGabundo> and its out
<sebsebseb> jpds: ok its out then
<charlie-tca> thanks, jpds
<jpds> sebsebseb: Yes.
<jpds> charlie-tca: I didn't do much, but OK. :)
<charlie-tca> Actually, getting topics updated is not always easy
<BUGabundo> ahahaahahahaha
<jpds> Or trying to help run a global network of mirrors.
<td123> how's the beta?
<jpds> Relased.
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-03
<BUGabundo> LOL
<td123> so it doesn't suck?
<td123> I heard the background looks like vomit
<charlie-tca> There is more than just the wallpaper...
<charlie-tca> I hear you can change that with a couple of clicks of the mouse
<sebsebseb> td123: no that was the place holder
<td123> ah ok
<td123> good to know
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I just saw the wallpaper
<BUGabundo> and EEWWWWW
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: uhmm I am about to download this and vm
<charlie-tca> It is ... , isn't it?
<neglesaks> there we go!
<ZykoticK9> BUGabundo, charlie-tca i PRAY (and i'm not a religious person) that the default wallpaper is changed prior to release (but fear it won't be)
<charlie-tca> It is real easy to change. Don't let it stop you
<BUGabundo> +1
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, oh changing it isn't an issue - the "image" of ubuntu is, i remember how much "slack" ubuntu used to have with the brown, now are we to be know as the OS with the bad wallpaper ;)
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu has been for several releases
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: 8.04 background by default was alright, 8.10 is awesome.  9.04 and 9.10 were jokes, 10.04 was ok
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: and versions of Ubuntu before 8.04, ddin't have great backgrounds, but they were ok
<charlie-tca> so what is changing with the 10.10 version?
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: not much for the desktop edition really
<charlie-tca> bad is bad
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: 10.10 gets a new installer
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: a sound menu, and some changes to the software centre, thats about it for 10.10,  well I am on the verge of vm'ing the beta here
<charlie-tca> but the wallpaper we are seeing is aweful
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: is it the same one as they were complaining about before?
<sebsebseb> on omgubuntu and what not
<charlie-tca> as far as I know. At least, real close
<sebsebseb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/on-that-wallpaper-you-know-which-one.html
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: and here it is http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/ubuntu-1010-default-wallpaper.html
<charlie-tca> looks like what I saw
<yofel> to make the list complete: bug 625193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625193 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "Official 10.10 wallpaper is unappealing" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625193
<Andre_Gondim> where are the torrent file to beta?
<BUGabundo> torrent.ubuntu,com
<BUGabundo> torrent.ubuntu,com:6969
<BUGabundo> cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases
<jpds> BUGabundo / Andre_Gondim: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/download
<BUGabundo> so?
<BUGabundo> he asked for the torrent
<BUGabundo> he can get those from any link I gave him
<Andre_Gondim> jpds, did you see any torrent there?
<jpds> Oh my, they're not on http://br.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<jpds> Oh, no, they're on there now.
<jpds> http://www.rnp.br/ceo/trafego/?tipo_arquivo=1&origem=PR - Hmm.
 * BUGabundo slaps jpds with a sleeping pill
<Andre_Gondim> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/beta/ here doesn't have torrent file either
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: ok on the install screen thingey
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: in my vm
<sebsebseb> charlie-tca: and yes that is the wallpaper people complained about
<sebsebseb> well lets try the live session in my vm
<jpds> Andre_Gondim: They're on http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ if you can't find them elsewhere.
<Andre_Gondim> let me c
<Sary|away> No announcement on milling list !
<Sary|away> Now thats funny , Thaha
<jpds> Sary|away: There was to ubuntu-announce.
<BUGabundo> how is vdpau support in 3D nouvaue ? bjsnider
<rohan> does ubuntu maverick use hybrid iso?
<BUGabundo> what's an hybrid iso??
<rohan> BUGabundo: which you can just dd onto a usb stick
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> use usb-creator
<rohan> you'v *GOT* to be kidding
<BUGabundo> or .... what was it called
<sebsebseb> hrm so the installer for 10.10 in the live session
<sebsebseb> in my vm
<sebsebseb> has crashed it seems
<rohan> all distros have had hybrid ISOs from around 3-4 release cycles now
<BUGabundo> great for them
<BUGabundo> we have usb-creator
<BUGabundo> how's that
<jpds> rohan: usb-creator is more user-friendly than dd.
<BUGabundo> jpds: what's the other tool name?
<BUGabundo> the one cross OS? I forgot
<jpds> unetbootin?
<BUGabundo> that one
<BUGabundo> nite guys
<rohan> BUGabundo, jpds : usb-creator on 8.04 doesn't work with newer isos
<rohan> and DD is way faster, and easier, than usb-creator
<BUGabundo> keep up the good work on the releasee
<BUGabundo> actually it only depends on your flash drive
<BUGabundo> but okay
<litropy> does anyone know anything about madwifi?
<Josefu8> I just upgraded from 10.04 to the 10.10 beta through the update manager, after restaring though ubuntu boots into a command line asking me to login there, it reocgnises my old user/pass but after that no Gnome Desktop , just the command line. Running in dual boot with Win7 if thats relevnat. Any idea what ive done ?
<yofel> Josefu8: using nvidia by chance?
<Josefu8> Yep
<Josefu8> a driver issue ?
<bjsnider> this was not the correct time to upgrade
<bjsnider> not until the day after the beta freeze ends
<yofel> Josefu8: if you have a network connection, 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<bjsnider> the new driver will be there in a couple days
<Josefu8> okay, ill write that down and do it in a few days. thanks a lot.
<yofel> Josefu8: if you do it in a few days just do a dist-upgrade, you'll only need the ppa if you want the driver now
<Josefu8> ah okay I see. Great, glad I dont have to do a fresh install.
<yofel> no, see bug 616023 for the report about this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<Josefu8> cool, I'll just wait for the fix then, Thanks again
<avi_> hey, I just upgraded my desktop to the beta, and my boot stalls after a bit at plymouth. I'm on the machine right now in Failsafe X which works fine.. where should I look to troubleshoot?
<ChogyDan> ooo, beta is out
<voidmage> divecks: do you have an nvidia card?
<divecks> voidmage, Ah I just found the issue
<divecks> voidmage, In /var/log/xorg, I find that:
<divecks> http://pastebay.com/103988
<voidmage> divecks: see bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<divecks> But.. this is ATI.
<voidmage> oh
<yofel> no, that's ATI, but fglrx is broken too
<divecks> fglrx is the propriety ATI driver.
<divecks> ah dear.
<voidmage> then fglrx is also broken, and i don't know the bug number for it
<voidmage> try IgnoreABI in your xorg.conf
<divecks> So obviously I can use the free drivers, right?
<yofel> right
<yofel> those should work
<divecks> right. I mean because im in failsafe x now.
<divecks> that's a real bummer.
<divecks> is a fix in progress?
<divecks> ooh this is interesting.
<bjsnider> fglrx is typically broken until the last week before an ubuntu release
<divecks> So I'm using the latest ATI fglrx driver because it fixed a long-standing issue
<voidmage> bjsnider: heh, ati
<bjsnider> there's no more ati
<divecks> meaning that i bypassed the Additional Drivers GUI thing
<bjsnider> amd dropped the brand
<divecks> and in there I get a new driver i've not seen before
<divecks> "ATI Fire GL:
<divecks> how odd.
<divecks> no description.
<divecks> okay so now, how do I install the free drivers?
<divecks> wow.
<divecks> my xorg just quit.
<divecks> kicked me back to login screen.
<divecks> *sigh&
<divecks> why did I install this beta..
<bjsnider> funny, i was just going to ask the same thing
<divecks> :)
<voidmage> you could buy an nvidia card :P
 * voidmage hides before they catch me for bad advice
<divecks> lol
<divecks> too bad I'm using an iMac.
<divecks> can't even upgrade the ram hardly.
<bjsnider> i don't know why he thinks he can improve on the excellent mac osx with linux
<Raydiation> bjsnider: i want to do that once i got so much money that i dont know what to buy
<voidmage> so when does beta "unfreeze" for 616023 to be officially released?
<Raydiation> pissing off the macscientology
<bjsnider> voidmage, couple days
<Avo> hey.. it's me again.
<Avo> the guy with the tempermental X.org.
<Avo> i'm in a different parition now.
<Avo> so my question is, how do I install the free drivers?
<Avo> I can't use the built in hardware driver GUI because I didn't install the drivers in the first place like that..
<rohan> wtf.. the latest disk images don't have aptitude?!
<Avo> rohan, Yeah I'm pretty sure they said they were dropping that.
<rohan> is there some place where we can shout out that it's dumb decision? :P
<Avo> rohan, #ubuntu? :)
<Avo> I see why they removed it.
<Avo> I mean it takes up SO much space on the CD ^^
<voidmage> wait they really did remove aptitude from the cd?
<Avo> yes sir.
<rohan> yes
 * voidmage has been using aptitude over apt-get for years because it handled dependencies/autoremove better
<Avo> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/aptitude-removed-from-ubuntu-1010.html
<Avo> quote from article: Update: apparently the reason for this is to free up some 13-14 mb of space from the CD.
<Avo> nice.
<jrib> well I prefer aptitude too but no point in software that duplicates functionality on the cd, just install it if you like it, like vim :)
<Avo> hard to believe aptitude takes up 15 megs..
<Raydiation> Avo: i guess its its magic cow powers
<Avo> mmm
<Avo> well I guess now I have an excuse to go about re-doing my tripleboot from scratch.
<Avo> HFS+, NTFS, and ext4 do NOT play well together.
<Raydiation> hm is maverick reacting a bit slow for yall too?
<Avo> I can't even get OS X reinstall CD to reinstall my OS X partition because the disk partitioner quits whenever it sees a drive with ext4..
<Raydiation> Avo: apple's love for foss
<Avo> :D
<Avo> It's really really annoying
<Raydiation> their kinda nazi
<Avo> it's like they built in specific discompatibility for anything linux
<Avo> if this imac wasn't a gift, and I had known better 2 years ago, I wouldn't be using it today.
<Raydiation> i came to the same conclusion with my ipod
<td123> Avo: mac is what m$ was 10 years ago
<Raydiation> as long as i live i wont buy anthing from fruit again
<Avo> td123, My thoughts exactly.
<Avo> I don't think badly about MSFT anymore actually.
<Avo> They stay out of people's hair usually..
<Avo> Raydiation, My hostname is evilfruit :)
<Raydiation> :)
<td123> Avo: m$ is just silently screwing people :)
<Raydiation> think different
<Raydiation> think evil :D
<Avo> my wallpaper is actually the BSD daemon with text that says
<Raydiation> wonderful, beautiful, amazing, wonderful, unbelievable
<Avo> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&safe=off&q=think%20correctly&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=944&bih=1069
<Raydiation> Avo: haha, thats great
<Avo> :P
<Avo> didn't know there was a debian one too.
<Avo> So I was going to use Clonezilla to back up my ubuntu..
<Avo> I guess there's no point in doing that now..
<Avo> bah. what a bummer.
<Avo> well I've gotta go. I've got a disk to clone..
<h00k> So, I just want to verify, nvidia drivers are kinda broken yet? I'm unable to "enable visual effects"
<bjsnider> yofel, what are you going to do with your time when people stop asking these questions?
<h00k> hah! Let me guessed, someone already asked this over 9000 times.
 * h00k scrolls up
<h00k> well, I'm not referring to bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<td123> what's the focus on in 10.10? speed?
<td123> meh, probably crapiness
<td123> :P
<td123> hmm, no response... dead channel
<h00k> er.
<ChogyDan> hmmm, anyone know if it is possible to configure the dbus package within a chroot?
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole
<DanaG> Say, why does this have you set both netconsole= on kernel and "options netconsole" for module?
<DanaG> That seems redundant to me!
<DanaG> ARgh, damn gnome-power-manager is trying to give me a siezure.
<DanaG> Good thing I'm not epileptic.
<DanaG> It's flapping back and forth between two brightness levels as quickly as possible.
<txwikinger> is there a ppa for freenx on maverick?
<m3ga> hi, running maverick in a chroot and procps, udev ad ubuntu-minimal fail to install. Clues?
<DanaG> Say, anyone know it netconsole can handle ipv6 addresses?
<DanaG> s/it/if/
<DanaG> ARGH, stupid netconsole... I'm trying to debug a wlan0 crash, and it quits logging when I unload the driver for my wlan card... even if I'm netconsole logging over eth0!
<CycleGeek> Is the libgirepository update suppose to try to replace gnome with kde?
<avi_> Hey guys.. how can I show my list of PPAs in maverick software center, like I had in Lucid?
<albuz> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10b... how do I rename my computer? It's something like albuz-desktop
<albuz> edit /etc/hostname ... sorry I forgot to google that first :$
<Andre_Gondim> My Ubuntu One doesn't connecting
<Andre_Gondim> I don't have that optoin to add my computer
<bdogg> can some one help me out upgrading to beta 10.10
<Andre_Gondim> bdogg, update-manager -d
<bdogg> lol yeah i did that
<bdogg> but i get an error saying something about unsupported sources
<bdogg> when i try to update i get this error
<bdogg> Could not calculate the upgrade  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.   This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
 * DanaG vomits on the Lucid wallpaper, and calls it art.
<DanaG> Now THIS is art: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1922/oirase_gorge.html
<Blue1> too scary for me try back in a week - thanks
<kindofabuzz> since the b* file system will not be in meercat, i can't think of the name, do i need to reinstall if i used that file system for the alphas?
<ikonia> kklimonda: what file ystem ?
<industrial> Can I update to 10.10 beta from synaptic from 10.04?
<screen-x> Hello All, is netbooting known to be broken at the moment?
<ikonia> industrial: are you %100 sure you want to do that
<ikonia> screen-x: not that I'm aware of
<popey> industrial: thats broken at the moment
<screen-x> ikonia: thanks. Must be me then, I'm having trouble adding maverick netboot options to a working lucid netboot server.
<ikonia> screen-x: I could be wrong, but I've not heard anyone else moan abou tit
<ikonia> it
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> After installing and removing network-indicator-applet, my network-manager stoped working. I have internet, but network-manager-gnome shows there is no devices available
<Milos_SD> How can I fix that?
<Sary> kroson, Ping!
<industrial> < ikonia> industrial: are you %100 sure you want to do that
<industrial> i see on the news its released
<industrial> so i want to update
<industrial> and i ask how thats done
<industrial> and you ask me if I want to.. why wouldn't people want to RIGHT NOW?
<industrial> if I cared for stability then I wouldnt have wanted to pdate to da Beta
<gnomefreak> industrial: its unstable incuding X among other things. he asked that because if you have to ask normally its not the best idea to upgrade. however do as you please
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<industrial> aasumptions are awesome
<industrial> you also assume i havent been using linux for the last decade
<industrial> thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> industrial: can you fix broken packages or find awork around?
 * gnomefreak doesnt understand what using linux for 10 years means. He hasnt been using Ubuntu for 10 years nor debian or he would know how to upgrade
<kroson> gnomefreak: in the installer you have the option to install extra stuff, what codecs does it install actually? restricted extras?
<gnomefreak> not sure i havent used the new installer yet
<kroson> ok
<kroson> Sary: have you tested the new installer?
<Sary> kroson, how you do :)
<Sary> Yes i did
<kroson> Sary: what does the option to install extra stuff actually installs? restricted extras?
<Sary> kroson, i didn't select it .
<popey> kroson: apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras
<popey> it will show you the packages it pulls in
<kroson> ok
<Sary> But , it seems like you will be able to download software updates, install support for non-English languages, or install proprietary drivers and applications.
<kroson> yes
<kroson> if you have internet
<kroson> of course
<kroson> in the installation
<Sary> Exactly ,
<kroson> in my laptop i only have wireless
<kroson> here
<Sary> me too
<kroson> well im going to install the beta now
<kroson> see you
<Sary> Good luck
<Yahav> hey, does ubuntu 10.10 beta stable enough for daily use?
<robin0800> Yahav http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<gnomefreak> Yahav: there are a few major bugs but beta is a more widely tested than Alpha but you still need to install it on a none daily PC incase you need a PC and your maverick on is broken
<Yahav> kk got it tnx, this would not be a good solution for my work laptop ..thanks again
<gnomefreak> hell know. what would even make you think about that
<lenardk> On kubuntu chanel told me to ask for help here. I had problem with instlling Nvidia drivers on 10.10 after upgrade? Anyone?
<gnomefreak> lenardk: James147 see bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<James147> gnomefreak: Thanks
<gnomefreak> lenardk: 2nd link is in the topic.
<lenardk> aha, ok so I will wait for an update than.
<MikeChelen> getting an error "this server had a video driver ABIlity
<MikeChelen> err
<gnomefreak> lenardk: James147 do not upgrade a daily use PC and back everything up incase it does break if you cant wait for maverick release.
<MikeChelen> ABI version of 8.0 that this driver does not officially support
<gnomefreak> MikeChelen: the next nvidia upload will fix that or add ignoreabi to your xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> MikeChelen: not yet. we had to wait for upstream nvidia to build on x 1.9
<James147> gnomefreak: I know... I dont mind living on the edge and I can revover from a broken install easaly :) (I can reinstall at anytime should something go wrong) but I am not planning to upgtrade my desktop just yet
<MikeChelen> Gnomefreak: ah ok will try that, thanks
<gnomefreak> MikeChelen: see bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<gnomefreak> MikeChelen: it will give you the workaround if you cant wait a few days maybe a week
<lenardk> gnomefreak: I just did not know whait is the problem, my configuration or bug. Yeah, is says fix released.
<gnomefreak> no it doesnt it says fix commited
<gnomefreak> hold on
<gnomefreak> ah it was just updated
<gnomefreak> package update should be in a few hours
<MikeChelen> might have held off upgrading if i knew there would be a showstopper, going to try ubuntu-x-swat ppa
<gnomefreak> MikeChelen: why just wait a few hours
<lenardk> For me it's 256.44, but I'll wait for an update, can Nvidia and open-source driver be installed at same time? Or do I need to remove opne-sorce drivers before installing Nvida? maybe it's stupid question...
<gnomefreak> it is just out of NEW
<MikeChelen> gnomefreak: don't mind having slightly newer versions of xml server and nvidia driver anyway
<MikeChelen> and it will let me try a few things tonight before going to sleep
<gnomefreak> MikeChelen: it will only be newer for a few more hours
<gnomefreak> maybe less
<gnomefreak> MikeChelen: do as you wish thought. i just see it as a waste of time
<MikeChel1n> gnomefreak: frankly it was easier that seeing where to add the option in xorg.conf
<MikeChel1n> *than
<gnomefreak> adding ignoreabi is fairly easy but i suggest to just wait. im sure you have had the problem since you upgraded so a fe wmore hours shouldnt hurt.
<gnomefreak> brb
<tracy69> hi question if i upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 will i lose all my settings? in 10.04 i had to install manually different drivers to get my sound working the same graphic card and what about conky config etc will i need to reinstall everything ? is there any risk ?
<ikonia> tracy69: it's a different kernel, so things like kernel modules will change
<MikeChelen> well i have already upgraded
<MikeChelen> tracy69: most user settings are saved, but idk about drivers
<MikeChelen> is conky config stored within your home directory?
<tracy69> ikonia,  i have 2.6.35-19 in lucid lynx
<ikonia> tracy69: yes ?
<ikonia> MikeChelen: it is yes
<tracy69> conky is saved in own directory conky.config in etc/conky
<ikonia> no, it's saved in your home directory
<tracy69> Linux matrix 2.6.35-19-generic #25~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 25 04:24:28 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> tracy69: you've already told us what kernel you have
<MikeChelen> conky might have both a default config in /etc and personal one in /home
<tracy69> so im asking is there any risk if i upgraded to 10.10 ?
<MikeChelen> tracy69: sure something might break, probably conky config will be saved though
<MikeChelen> what sound drivers did you install?
<tracy69> MikeChelen, hehehehe something might break heheheheh
<tracy69> i dont like your answer
<MikeChelen> tracy69: haha, its a beta, something could always go wrong ;)
<gnomefreak> for some users (not sure how many) maverick is not saving your settings on boot
<gnomefreak> sound ^^^
<tracy69> the original sound driver that come with 10.04 didnt work i mean i had sound but just from one speaker i have acl1200 and ati hdmi so i had to install other alsa and many other packages about 200mb download
<Sary> gnomefreak, i tried to add a keyboard layout , after a while it Disappears
<Sary> Any clue why ,
<gnomefreak> i dont know what that means. and im not good with keyboard issues
<Sary> O' okay
<Sary> no bug reported for it , should i ask in launch[pad
<Sary> or just fail a bug
<gnomefreak> file a bug
<Sary> Aight
<tracy69> so guys if i have custom made grub2 i installed also burg the spash screen use playmouth package i have conky netbeans vbox compix conf  if in the future i upgrade to 10.10 i will have again configure everything ?
<mcgreg> hi
<mcgreg> I've just tested ubuntu10.10 in qemu (kvm) - it seems to work fine but I cant move the mouse at all - neither when I boot from cd , nor after the installation - any ideas?
<mcgreg> ok never mind .. it#s qemu
<mcgreg> sorry
<Sary> Sary, see bug 629503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629503 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyboard-properties 'Adding keyboard layout disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629503
<tarzeau> has anyone tried the beta? it just failed when trying to install on xfs /
<tarzeau> i also ticked get updates from internet
<tarzeau> oh and the new photo tool is not great. trying out the sliders, just made it hang badly
<jo-erlend> I just tried to add facebook to gwibber in m beta, but I'm not able. Is this a known problem?
<MikeChelen> is there an error?
<jo-erlend> no. It seems to be working, I'm able to authorize, but it doesn't appear to be added anyway.
<Sary> Like nothing is showing ..
<jo-erlend> well... Actually, I was now able to add it. I don't know what happened before.
<MikeChelen> the account addition dialogs are a bit confusing to me sometimes
<MikeChelen> also it may take a while for updates to be fetched
<jo-erlend> yes, not just a little either.
<MikeChelen> :)
<jo-erlend> but it is possible that I used the wrong password the first times, cause I had changed the password and forgotten all about it. If that's the case, then there is a bug. If I remove the account, will it also be unautorized?
<Sary> Wb charlie-tca
<tschundeee> can I simply upgrade when 10.10 is out or are the chances pretty good that I will receive a "dirty-upgrade" and my OS will be not as smooth as installing the system from scratch? (e.g. lots of old elements and configuration issues) ???
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sary
<charlie-tca> tschundeee: upgrades from the previous version of part of the testing done before the release. If there are issues with it, there are notes in the release notes.
<charlie-tca> of part = are part
<tschundeee> charlie-tca: so my chances to get a clean 10.10 upgrade from 10.04 are not bad, huh?
<charlie-tca> correct. If there are no issues listed in the release notes, it should be fine
<charlie-tca> I did have a system I upgraded from 5.10 to 9.10 before I decided to do a clean install.
<jo-erlend> well... I removed the Facebook account and added it again. It's very strange. Everything seems fine, but it's not added.
<jo-erlend> heh, there are some issues to be resolved before release.
<Sary> jo-erlend, have ya checked for updates .. there we're some for Gwibber
<jo-erlend> no.
<jo-erlend> I'm just running beta off a usb stick.
<Sary> ah , trying , not installed yet ..
<jo-erlend> right
<Sary> Nice
<Sary> I don't no why i got confused with the new installer ..
<Sary> But it looks pretty
<jo-erlend> I haven't checked that out yet. I'm more focused on the live session at the moment. Very happy to see usb-creator.exe on the root.
<jo-erlend> I hope they'll also make it very visible on ubuntu.com for users to download it when they're downloading the cd-image.
<Sary> Yeah
<Sary> Wb gnomefreak Ping !
<gnomefreak> thanks Sary
<Sary> gnomefreak, see bug 629503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629503 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyboard-properties 'Adding keyboard layout disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629503
<Sary> you're most welcome friend
<gnomefreak> aiting for it to open
 * gnomefreak waiting for it to open
<Sary> Yeah
<gnomefreak> i think it is edge <why its slow>
<gnomefreak> Sary: does it work all the time now that you removeed tab
<gnomefreak> Sary: also please run the following command for me
<sidnei> anyone is having trouble with slow scrolling performance on maverick? most noticeable on xchat, with nvidia graphics
<gnomefreak> apport-collect 629503
<Sary> I removed it , then Had to add it again , and now it's gone
<Sary> Okay
<charlie-tca> sidnei: not here
<gnomefreak> sidnei: might be nvidia or it could be the transition
<gnomefreak> Sary: so same problem after you do that?
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: your here still? go take a nap ;)
<charlie-tca> I went and came back
<jo-erlend> oh... During the one hour I've been testing the live session from the beta image, I've uncovered lots of fairly big bugs. I guess I'll have to spend some time on them tomorrow.
<gnomefreak> Sary: please dont assign yourself to a bug unless you are working on fixing it
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: me too
<charlie-tca> jo-erlend: download a new daily to try before reporting them. There have already been a lot of changes
<gnomefreak> jo-erlend: start filing bugs on it so they get fixed
<gnomefreak> yeah what charlie-tca said
<jo-erlend> yes, of course.
<Sary> gnomefreak, of course
<Sary> Okay , so now i add the layout .. it's there on the panel
<jo-erlend> what's the point of the "What's new" section in Ubuntu Software Center?
<jo-erlend> I mean... gnome-terminal and pidgin are hardly new software in Ubuntu?
<Sary> gnomefreak, that command toke me to a page on launchpad
<gnomefreak> Sary: your bug page
<gnomefreak> at least it should have
<gnomefreak> jo-erlend: new no but improvents yes
<Sary> It's about applications authorized to access Launchpad on your behalf
<gnomefreak> Sary: let it
<Sary> So i choice : change anything
<gnomefreak> Sary: yes
<Sary> Done.
<gnomefreak> it will than add alot of stuff to your bug report. s/alot/some depends on the app
<gnomefreak> Sary: thanks
<Sary> gnomefreak, Thanks to you
 * gnomefreak not a keyboard guy but will still see what i see
<gnomefreak> Sary: np
<gnomefreak> well damn
<Sary> Should i send the Apport data ..
<Sary> Wah !
<gnomefreak> Sary: did you use ubuntu-bug gnome-applets   when you filed the report?
<gnomefreak> Sary: yes send it
<gnomefreak> thats why i dont see anything
<Sary> gnomefreak, Yes i did
<Sary> Okay , i'll do so
<gnomefreak> dont run ubuntu-bug please
<gnomefreak> only when you first file the bug. and it didnt list any of the info it should have like system info
<Sary> Nah  , my bad i didn't actually .. that only works for Apps
<gnomefreak> Sary: gnome-applets is a package
<Sary> Yeah,okay.
<Sary> I though i searched for it
<Sary> Wait
<Sary> Yes it's is
<gnomefreak> i need a smoke ill be back in a few
<Sary> Tyt
<Sary> gnome-applets , The version of the package set to : 2.30.0-3ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> Sary: much better thanks
<gnomefreak> see what i mean by sometimes little info is added
<Sary> Yeah it's better , my bad Excuse me
<gnomefreak> Sary: what version does apt-cache policy gnome-applets    give
<Sary> That got to be my first bug reported
<gnomefreak> Sary: np it happens
<Sary> lemme see
<Sary> Installed: 2.30.0-3ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> Sary: what version does canadate give?
<Sary> Candidate: 2.30.0-3ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> ok than typo on your part :)
<gnomefreak> fixed
<Sary> :)
<Sary> Thanks
<gnomefreak> np if i can help i try to
<Sary> Oh me , another issue pop-up
<gnomefreak> welcome to devel cycle
<Sary> " update-apt-xapian-index" closed unexpectedly
<Sary> Yeah :)
<Sary> Should i report that too ..
<gnomefreak> oh taht
<gnomefreak> that even
<gnomefreak> yofel: if you are around can you help Sary with the xapian. im fairly sure if was you that saw it and worked around it
<Sary> Alright
<Sary> Aww , yofel is around :)
<Sary> the problem was already reported
<Sary> But not in Maverick
<gnomefreak> Sary: add that it happens in maverick to the bug please
<Sary> Sure
<Sary> Conformed.
 * gnomefreak wonders if it is a different package
<Sary> apt-xapian-index:
<Sary>   Installed: 0.38ubuntu1
<Sary>   Candidate: 0.38ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> Sary: there isa workaround. something that has to do with /etc/apt/sources.list.d IIRC
<Sary> Nice ,
<gnomefreak> Sary: Sary do me one more big favor please. on the bug report (keyboard bug) please list detailed steps that you take to add it i need each step that you take to add it including what you add nad how you add it
<gnomefreak> Sary: once you do that please let me know so i can test here
<Sary> gnomefreak, okay.
<gnomefreak> Sary: great thanks
<Raydiation> no irc support for empathy right?
<gnomefreak> Raydiation: i dont s
<gnomefreak> ee why not even
<gnomefreak> read them both and just forget the typos
<gnomefreak> i dont use it so i cant really help
<gnomefreak> the people that can are MIA
<Raydiation> ?
<gnomefreak> Raydiation: the empathy support
<Raydiation> mia?
<gnomefreak> oh nevermind
 * gnomefreak sings "if i only had a brain"
<gnomefreak> mia == missing in action
<gnomefreak> and i thought empathy supported IRC
<gnomefreak> since it is default it better
<Raydiation> hm, missing otr anyway
<Raydiation> so i cant use it
<Sary> gnomefreak, see bug 629503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629503 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyboard-properties 'Adding keyboard layout disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629503
<gnomefreak> http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/  << is cool. i warned myself next time i will remove my self
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak please refrain from sting offtopic links into support channels, thank you
<gnomefreak> np gnomefreak sorry
<gnomefreak> Sary: i dont see the steps
<gnomefreak> Sary: i dont understand the steps
<gnomefreak> what language did you add and please be exact on that
<Sary> What you mean , i just updated the description
<Sary> O' okay , i'll add that too
<Sary> What else ..
<lubuntu_userrr> Why the ubuntu font was not included into 10.10 beta 1?
<gnomefreak> Sary: lable each step as 1. step 2. step ect..
<gnomefreak> lubuntu_userrr: who says it wont be
<gnomefreak> label even
<lubuntu_userrr> Well, i tested it and the default ui font was Sans
<gnomefreak> lubuntu_userrr: that does not mean it will not change
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<lubuntu_userrr> gnomefreak: I still believe that ubuntu font needs to be the default font for 10.10, so I wanted to show it to some friends. It is not the default евен ин тхе рецент даилъ буилдс.
<lubuntu_userrr> It is not the default even in the recent daily builds cds.
<Sary> gnomefreak, see bug 629503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629503 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyboard-properties 'Adding keyboard layout disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629503
<gnomefreak> it is possible it will not be until 11.04. file a bug on it and give me the bug number please ill see what i can do
<gnomefreak> Sary: how many do you have listed in there?
<Sary> Just one
<gnomefreak> Sary: just the arabic?
<Sary> Yep.
<Sary> Wb yofel Ping!
<gnomefreak> there is yofel_ welcome to the fun
<gnomefreak> Sary: befarul with ping. if you can try not to do it.
<gnomefreak> you can get errors trust me
<Sary> Now can i feel the hype on the devel cycle
<Sary> lol, okay. noted
<gnomefreak> for example ping gnomefreak will give you a PM
<Sary> can i try
<gnomefreak> Sary: can you add USA and see if it does it
<gnomefreak> yes you can
<Sary> Well , actually The US keyboard layout was there by default
<Sary> I just added the Arabic Layout
<Sary> You know , i have to switch between theme allot
<Sary> them*
<gnomefreak> can you try adding a different lang. i want to see if you can reproduce it with others. and add the info to the bgu report
<Sary> Alright
<lubuntu_userrr> gnomefreak: Do you know if it is possible to have a new pull from the openchrome repository for 10.10 until it is released (since it is highly unusual thing at this phase of development)? The main problem is theat X11 is the only option for video renderer.
<gnomefreak> i typed my reply just beofre you said USA was there already
<gnomefreak> lubuntu_userrr: not sure
<Sary> Okay done. seems like i can only add 4 layout
<gnomefreak> ok make sure they have same problem
<Sary> Wait , you know what really happened .. the Keyboard applet disappears
<Sary> Sure
<Sary> I mean from the panel ..
<Sary> So i'll add that info to the bug.
<gnomefreak> Sary: thanks
<screen-x> 10.10 UNE is much slower than 10.04 UNR on my eee 701 :(
<screen-x> is it possible to remove unity and go back to the old netbook launcher?
<AlanBell> hi all
<screen-x> o/ AlanBell
<AlanBell> are we expecting the Ubuntu font to be installed on the CD for Maverick?
<Sary> What that font may be
<gnomefreak> AlanBell: dont know. file a wishlist bug so it can be looked at and maybe get a FFE
<charlie-tca> and let us know the bug number, please?
<AlanBell> ok, where should I file that, in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu or in the font bit?
<gnomefreak> anyone know of a blog on this. there *has* to be one
<charlie-tca> The only one I have seen is design team
<charlie-tca> I would guess launchpad is good, since it is asking for a specific change
<gnomefreak> well if anyone finds one please give it to me so i can read it and put in topic if it is ok
<AlanBell> I just re-read sabdfl's initial post about the font, it doesn't quite say "will be in 10.10"
<gnomefreak> well give me link please
<AlanBell> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/308
<gnomefreak> AlanBell: thanks
<AlanBell> "I expect to see that font widely used in 10.10"
<AlanBell> which at the time I took to mean "will be on the CD"
<charlie-tca> http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<Sary> http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<Sary> Exactly :)
<charlie-tca> note the part about "When does everyone get it?"
<AlanBell> "scheduled to be shipped in Ubuntu 10.10"
<Sary> So ,  The font is named “UbuntuBeta” and the package name is ubuntu-private-nda-fonts.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Sary> hey seb
<sebsebseb> Sary: Hey
<Sary> WB
<sebsebseb> uh yeah ty
<AlanBell> Sary: yeah, not sure whether to file an ffe there though
<Sary> Well , it's isn't on Synaptic ..
<AlanBell> bother, ubuntu-bug says it is not a genuine ubuntu package
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Beta Released : See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta | Firefox 4.0 will not make 10.10 | The Ubuntu font information can be found http://tinyurl.com/347wdr6.
<gnomefreak> there now it is in /topic
<Sary> Nice Step :)
<gnomefreak> please send people there about the font
<Sary> Thanks G
<Sary> Oh , only Ubuntu member may get it !
<sebsebseb> Sary: yep
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: Forgot about that. It is still a PPA, so it is not an ubuntu package yet
<sebsebseb> Sary: a closed source kind of way, of doing it
<sebsebseb> Sary: Plus its made on Macs
<Sary> Aha
<sebsebseb> Sary: I guess the Canonical design team don't know how to use open source graphics design programs properly, so yeah
<gnomefreak> keep in mind there are a lot of bugs that need to be fixed first
<AlanBell> it isn't being done by the design team
<sebsebseb> AlanBell: Oh who is making it then?
<AlanBell> it is being commissioned by canonical and desinged by Dalton Maag
<sebsebseb> AlanBell: right so they are paying another company to make it?
<AlanBell> yup
<gnomefreak> go figure i thought it was design team. is Dalton part of the design team?
<AlanBell> and as I understand it, the odd release process is related to the way it is being purchased
<gnomefreak> ok only 6000 more emails for tomorrow plus the others i get :(
<gnomefreak> be back
<Awsoonn> hi all, I upgraded to 10.10 this morning and found the nvidia driver has an ABI mis match which caused X to not load. Should I report this?
<AlanBell> bug 629622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629622 in Ubuntu "ffe: new Ubuntu font" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629622
<charlie-tca> Thanks, AlanBell
<charlie-tca> Awsoonn: already been reported
<Awsoonn> charlie-tca: I figured as much, can I get a link to the bug, or a hint at the package it's in?
<ryanakca> How do I get pulse to recognize my hardware sound card? It's pavucontrol only shows a Dummy Output under Virtual Output Devices and nothing under Hardware Output Devices...
<gnomefreak> Awsoonn: should be fixed with next nvidia-current upload
<AlanBell> can someone check I have done the right stuff on the ffe, not done one before
<gnomefreak> Andre_Gondim: no need
<charlie-tca> bug 616023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 616023 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Maverick) "nVidia card : X won't start since 1.9 update, no screens found" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616023
<koud> hello, I am trying to make a live usb using unetbootin
<koud> but i get no init found
<koud> when I try to boot
<koud> is there a known fix for that?
<charlie-tca> koud: are you creating in maverick for maverick?
<gnomefreak> AlanBell: its fine i added my comment to it
<koud> no I am using 10.04 to create live usb for 10.10
<gnomefreak> koud: its broken it is known see the link in the topic for the beta release
<koud> gnomefreak: it only mentions ubuntu live usb tool, I am not using that
<gnomefreak> that might not be the same than but look anyway. there is a bug # attached to the comment on that page
<charlie-tca> versions have to match
<gnomefreak> oh ok not the same than'
<koud> I use unetbootin
<charlie-tca> Creating lucid live on usb using maverick/creating maverick live on usb using lucid both fail
<Sary> koud, try to chose to boot from USB from the boot option
<Sary> charlie-tca, indeed
<Sary> but i did install it for usb last night
<koud> Sary: yes ofcourse I have done that :P it boots the bootloader but then it get stuck becuase missing init file
<Sary> Mmm
<AlanBell> gnomefreak: charlie-tca thanks for your help, I certainly didn't expect to end up filing an ffe for it when I asked about the font!
<Sary> kroson, Wb
<charlie-tca> AlanBell: You are welcome
<gnomefreak> AlanBell: may not be needed but your welcome i made adjustments to bug report and commented on it
<Sary> koud, do you get some error .
<koud> no init found
<koud> I think just ubuntu has changed some files, making it incompatible with unetbootin
<koud> I was just wondering if someone had found a workaround
<Sary> have ya checked the MD5SUM for the iso
<sanna_> Hi, I was just installing 10.10, but the bootloader was installed on my usb when I used the advanced option in order to set partitions. It was defaulted at the usb, was it the same for you?
<gnomefreak> ok i think i am done filing bugs for this week
<Sary> gnomefreak, Well done. Slut ya
<koud> Sary: no problme there, I am not alone
<koud>  alot of people who have this problem
<koud> but seems no one has acknowledged yet
<koud> there is already bugreport on launchpad
<koud> since the alphas
<Sary> koud, okay .. i am looking in to something | hold on
<sanna_> could someone confirm if by installing through usb and picking advanced option the bootloader defaults to usb? that would be a pretty simple fix I assume
<Sary> sanna_, i did
<sanna_> Sary, the same happened to you?
<Sary> Yep.
<sanna_> I'm a noob, so I wasn't sure why it seemed to point to the usb, but I assumed it was correct sine it obviously did. Has there been a bug reported for it?
<Sary> koud, have ya tried burning the iso with Start up disk creator
<koud> burning?
<koud> you mean like to a cd?
<koud> I dont have any computers that uses cd or dvd :P
<Sary> To the USB
<koud> I am getting a updated version of live usb
<Sary> Thats what i did
<koud> it is supposed to work
<Sary> sanna_, i am searching if there is bug about that
<Sary> koud, what you mean .. witch iso did ya download
<koud> i386 10.10 beta
<koud> kubuntu
<koud> Sary: I mean I am getting a new version of the live usb creating tool  for ubuntu
<koud> so I can make a 10.10 bootable usb
<Sary> Aha , nice .. hope that goes well
<Raydiation> nouveau crashes x
<sanna_> Sary, thank you.
<koud> Sary: no problem, I just came here to ask if there was anyone who know workaround for the unetbootin problem :P
<koud> I am pretty experienced computer user so I am sure I will find a way :P
<Sary> koud, sanna_ Welcome
<Sary> a geek :)
<killer999> gwibber is not showing any tweets in the timeline...I upgraded to the latest version already
<koud> Sary: you could say that
<emvee> xorg is using up the cpu like crazy for no apparent reason sometimes, that normal?
<gnomefreak> killer999: check for the bug. i do recall seeing a few liek that one
<koud> emvee: I dont think that is supposed to be usual no :P
<Sary> killer999, same here ..no tweet update nothing showing
<sidnei> emvee, im having a similar issue, thought it could be the nvidia driver. what video card you have?
<killer999> Sary, never got gwibber working since Lucid Beta....don't know how can they ship this
<emvee> its normally low but goes up to 50% wout much cause sometimes
<emvee> i don't know i just got this laptop from my sister
<emvee> what is the cmmand to check
<Sary> killer999, when i was on Lucid it worked just fine
<koud> Sary: got it working now =)
<Sary> koud, Yey .. thats whats Geek :)
<Sary> Whats up*
<Sary> sanna_, Witch iso did you download to install maverick beta
<killer999> Sary, it never worked for my out of I don't know how many attempts....Earlier I used Pino but It does not have OAuth support now....so I went back again to Gwibber...
<emvee> it could be bitchx in the terminal itself making xorg chew the cpu
<emvee> it's about 30 usage now but goes up to over 50 just making the window full screen
<emvee> when i changed to the second workspace after a time it lwered back to normal so suspect it's the bitchx terminal
<sanna_> Sary, ubuntu-10.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso made on the first of sep which is now the deafult 64-bit version of maverick beta
<Sary> killer999, don't know why it didn't work for ya .. have tried another program
<Sary> sanna_, OKay. just checking to make it sure
<emvee> bb after i check how it goes log out of irc
<Sary> emve
<Sary> ah
<ryanakca> How do I get pulse to recognize my hardware sound card? It's pavucontrol only shows a Dummy Output under Virtual Output Devices and nothing under Hardware Output Devices...
<mv> definitely bitchx making xorg kind of hay wire i think
<mv> simple program though. ug, now everything is jolting. wnder if ur right about the videocard sidnei
<killer999> Sary, I used Pino but it does not support OAuth.
<kklimonda> ryanakca: if it's happening just after installation (as opposed to after you have tinkered with your system) report it
<ryanakca> kklimonda: Dist upgrade from lucid
<ryanakca> (meaning I went from pulse-free to pulse)
<kklimonda> ryanakca: oh, no idea then - make sure you have all packages installed.
<Awsoonn> is there a known issue with firfox on 10.10? Immeadiatly craches when I try to run it.
<hiku> Awsoonn: do you get any errors?
<Awsoonn> firefox crash reporter opens up but hasn't anything that looks useful for debugging. Nothing in terminal either.
<hiku> Awsoonn: odd. run strace?
<Raydiation> ok
<Raydiation> the nouveau driver crashes x
<Raydiation> and the nvidia driver causes the theme engine to fail
<Raydiation> great
<blendmaster1024> what?? we're still using nouveau?
<blendmaster1024> who's dumb idea was that?
<blendmaster1024> can't we just use vesa on nvidia cards, with a highly recommended option to install nouveau or nvidia?
<hiku> blendmaster1024: agreeded
<blendmaster1024> 'cause nouveau causes huge problems for some nvidia cards
<hiku> woot 26 more mins until I blow up my comp I guess
<blendmaster1024> though admittedly it Just Works®
<blendmaster1024> on some cards ...
<Sary> sanna_,
<Awsoonn> hiku: how do I get strace to save output to a file? i tired ' strace firefox -o strace.txt
<martez89> I upgraded to 10.10 today, but when I try to start evolution nothing happens. When I put sudo apt-get install evolution in terminal I get this: The following packages have unmet dependencies: evolution : Depends: evolution-data-server (>= 2.30.2) but it is not going to be installed Depends: evolution-data-server (< 2.31) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<martez89> * pyTopher has quit (Client Quit)
<martez89> what can I do to solve this?
<martez89> also I have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/619365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 619365 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "Screen corruption when X starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<martez89> I need to restart my notebook several time to get it to work
<charlie-tca> Awsoonn: usually have to use "tee" as this shows - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<Awsoonn>  strace firefox -o strace.txt
<Awsoonn>  strace firefox -o strace.txt
<Awsoonn> oh, sorry about the above~
<charlie-tca> This one for 3.5 should also work for the latest firefox - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox#Firefox-3.5
<charlie-tca> here is the one to tee strace - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<killer999> this is the worst bug ever...gwibber only works if english (united states) is selected as default language...does not work with english(u.k). english (India) or any other english language
<charlie-tca> Awsoonn: sorry, should have given you the strace thing first
<Sary> killer999, have ya update lately ..
 * Sary welcoming charlie-tca to Deviant ART
<Sary> killer999, Wb
<Sary> have ya checked for update's
<killer999> Sary, what?
<Sary> Wb = Welcome Back
<killer999> Sary, thanx....i googled and found it only works if english u.s. is default language
<Sary> Aha
<killer999> Sary, yeah i updated it to the latest version with OAuth support
<Sary> Nice
<Awsoonn> charlie-tca: that's fine, I should know this stuff by now anyways. :P which is better usine strace or gdb?
<Sary> charlie-tca, killer999 see bug 629503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629503 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyboard-properties 'Adding keyboard layout disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629503
<killer999> at least I got something....Gwibber only show DMs after I changed the langauge to english (u.s)...nothing else...no timeline....
<sidnei> i've reverted to the nv driver (instead of nvidia) and now X is running more smoothly
<Awsoonn> thank you all, my 10.10 system is working great now! What do ye reccomenmed I try out?
<Sary> Awsoonn, Mine also Flawless, i may try out Compiz fusion as soon as the updates is over
<Sary> PlayOnLinx for games , Vuze for torrents ..
<Awsoonn> Sary: have you tried playOnLinux? I'm tempted to give it a whirl~
<yofel_> Sary: pong (was in town)
<yofel> nvidia 256.53 and qt4.7-rc1 uploaded, nice :D
<charlie-tca> Awsoonn: depends on the app you need traced. Not all applications can be gdb traced
<charlie-tca> and some developers prefer that strace instead.
<Awsoonn> charlie-tca: I found the problem was in IcedTea , removing it solved mah issues :)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Great! Kind of annoying to find that kind of issue, though
<charlie-tca> koud, Sary : might want a look at bug 608382, comment 20
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<koud> charlie-tca: my problem was with unetbootin
<charlie-tca> oh, sorry
<koud> charlie-tca: I got a working usb by getting the pre released version for lucid of usbcreator
<koud> charlie-tca: as mentioned in comment 35
<charlie-tca> Oh, good!
<switz_> after upgrading I can't start x anymore
<yofel> switz_: ati?
<tgpraveen> hey please help just installed meerkat beta. now am lacking visual effects and in proprietary emnu its showing no additional drivers available. i am using ati radeon 5670hd
<tgpraveen> what should i do? this is my first time with ubuntu+ati cards. is this normal or this is a beta issue?
<kklimonda> erm, why is appmenu-gtk so slow? o.O
<kklimonda> hmm, not in every application
<yofel> tgpraveen: ati drivers arrive usually pretty late in the release, so that's pretty usualy
<yofel> *usual
<tgpraveen> yofel: but then i should get the option of lucid's ati drivers or something
<yofel> (I'm an nvidia person, so please don't ask me *when* it's going to be there)
<yofel> tgpraveen: that doesn't work since maverick has a newer X
<tgpraveen> somebody with ati drivers tell me how to get it. right now i dont even have window borders
<reig> I'm trying to test the maverick but at boot time error messages just flash on the screen and then it goes blank. How can I get those messages?n
<DanaG> Hmm, this 1px window border nearly impossible to grab.
<DanaG> It's literally 0.1728 millimeters.
<DanaG> er, lost an 'is', there.
<duffydack> yup :)
<charlie-tca> reig: remove "quiet splash" from the boot line in the grub menu
<reig> charlie-tca: thanks, I will try that now
<duffydack> b43 driver still fails to install.. meh.
<IdleOne> 113 updates! can't wait to see what breaks
<duffydack> am I the only one who cant get the b43 driver to install.  just goes thru it like its installing then errors.  STA does fine.
<IdleOne> what's the error?
<IdleOne> I don't use b43 mind you
<duffydack> with jockey
<duffydack> I dont usually use it but I`m just trying it out, as its been junk in the past for me..
<bhundven> hello. a while back I swapped caps lock and ctrl using the keyboard preferences pane in gnome. Now I want to switch back, but when I set it back to defaults the setting doesn't stick.
<bhundven> When I did this, I also clicked "Apply System-Wide"
<bhundven> I forgot about ubuntu+1, and someone said to try turnning off Seperate layouts for each window, but that didn't help at all.
<duffydack> IdleOne,  just says installation of the driver failed, see log.  The package is installed tho according to apt.   Just wont enable the driver I guess.  Tried with 2 broadcom adpaters
<IdleOne> installed and configured properly are two different things
<IdleOne> you tried dpkg -configure -a ?
<duffydack> k
<IdleOne> --configure
<duffydack> nothing..
<IdleOne> :/
<murielgodoi> Hi guys, my netbook stopped while doing a "update-manager -d" How should I proceed?
<billybigrigger> anyone else here recently loose their ambiance-maverick-beta theme?
<mvo> murielgodoi: stoped in what way? froze solid?
<Sary> charlie-tca, I sow the bug 608382 .. will keep it noted for sharing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<duffydack> IdleOne, removed it, and installed from shell, installed ok but I needed to modprobe b43 to get anything in NM to show up, which the only it did show was greyed out wireless (device not ready no firmware)
<Sary> charlie-tca, Thanks , have seen my bug
<murielgodoi> mvo: Seens that grub config dialog openned in background but i could't access that due to metacity crash
<Sary> charlie-tca, see bug 629503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629503 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyboard-properties 'Adding keyboard layout disappears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629503
<murielgodoi> mvo: I tried a metacoty -- replace, but metacity didn't load back
<murielgodoi> mvo: so I restarted in tty1 and now running a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mvo> murielgodoi: ok
<murielgodoi> mvo: should I fill a bug?
<mvo> murielgodoi: about the metacity crash please
<murielgodoi> mvo: How can I get the metacity crash logs after the complete instalation?
<mvo> murielgodoi: it should be in /var/crash
<murielgodoi> mvo: cool.. i will check that
 * murielgodoi thanks mvo
<Awsoonn> bug 614067 /joing ubuntu-motu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614067 in lincity-ng (Ubuntu) "lincity-ng links against uninstallable libphysfs-1.0.so.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614067
<Awsoonn> sorry about that... :(
<charlie-tca> Sary: hope it helps
<charlie-tca> there should be another bug about that keyboard applet too. I will see if I can find it
<charlie-tca> Sary: bug 592989 for xfce
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 592989 in menu (Ubuntu) "non us keyboard settings lost after install menu 2.1.41ubuntu1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592989
<DanaG> Say, how do I get filelight to stop scanning across filesystem boundaries?
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> i saw nvidia 256.xx updated this night, how long do you think the:173.14.xx legacy driver will be updated too ?
<zniavre> (i hope the 256.xx is usable now if it supports 1.9 xserver
<sidnei_> it wasnt for me, very sluggish scrolling
<voidmage> okay, 256.53 hit maverick restricted
<voidmage> time to beta it up
<Sary> charlie-tca, Wow ! isn't that something  .. and i lost the Keyboard applet again ! not again :(
<charlie-tca> heh
<zniavre> sidnei_,  did you use the "ignoreABI" stuff?
<charlie-tca> Sary: Seems like a bug ;-(
<quidnunc> I have "deb http://gpl.savoirfairelinux.net/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/ meerkat main multiverse restricted universe" in my sources.list but I keep getting "404 Not Found" with "aptitude update". Browsing the mirror via HTTP makes it seem that the files are there. Anyone know what the problem could be?
<sidnei_> zniavre, wasn't needed apparently, but would that cause a performance issue?
<zniavre> sidnei_,  i do not know
<Sary> charlie-tca, Yeah.
<yofel> quidnunc: that should be 'maverick' , not 'meerkat'
<Sary> And that got to be my first bug to report Thaha
<Sary> kroson, Wb
<kroson> hi there Sary
<yofel> zniavre: ignoreABI isn't needed with 256.53 anymore
<Sary> he kroson friend :)
<quidnunc> yofel: That was silly of me. Thanks
<Sary> killer999, Wb
<killer999> Sary, xD
<voidmage> my connection is so slow~
<voidmage> i get antsy when i'm waiting on the big upgrades
<DanaG> Just be glad you don't have hardware that needs 96 drivers... those have been dead for like 3-4 years.  Glad I got rid of my last thing that used that garbage.
<voidmage> and "you have held broken packages"
<Sary> Salutation Maverick's :D
<voidmage> first have to grab 600MB of texlive packages
<voidmage> THEN the 1.2GB or however many of maverick packages
<voidmage> :<
<Sary> You need some speed up :)
<voidmage> 3 meg dsl
<voidmage> ftl
<voidmage> i refuse to give comcast my money, and uverse will never happen in my neighborhood
<Sary> 3 meg , sounds good
 * charlie-tca thinks fast compared to the 1.2MB/s max here
<Sary> AT&T , whats up with that
<Sary> charlie-tca, i am close to yours :)
<charlie-tca> Qwest here
<charlie-tca> 4 hours to d/l a dvd image
<Sary> Aww
<charlie-tca> and it was only 1.8GB
<voidmage> yay at&t 8D
<voidmage> surprisingly my line is faster when i pay for 3 meg service than 6 meg
<voidmage> SNR gets too high at 6 meg
<charlie-tca> really?
<Sary> Wow
<charlie-tca> Maybe they are changing the server then. If they switch you to an overloaded system, it slows down a lot
<voidmage> nah it was a line problem
<voidmage> in the copper
<charlie-tca> yeah, that does it too
<tuga3d> hi all, just testing 10.10 beta. i'm using Empathy and i cant see the users in the irc.
<Sary> hey tuga3d
<Sary> Mmm
<tuga3d> Sary, are you on 10.10 beta?
<Sary> Yep
<tuga3d> are you using emphaty to access irc?
<Sary> I will do now
<tuga3d> Sary: thnks :)
<Maverick-B> tuga3d: You are right .. the user list is empty
<tuga3d> :) i've never post a bug, do you post or do i?
<Sary> :)
<Sary> Well ,i reported my first bug just early today
<tuga3d> :)
<charlie-tca> you can post it using ubuntu-bug empathy  in a terminal
<tuga3d> gonna try it
<Sary> Yeah , thats easy and simple
<Maverick-B> Maybe if i change the theme  , the list will show up lol
<Maverick-B> I am out
<Sary> tuga3d, see bug 622684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 622684 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy shows empty member list on IRC channels" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622684
<tuga3d> Sary, ok
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with rebuilding nvidia kernel modules with dkms?
<tuga3d> Sary, that's it :)
<billybigrigger> nvidia-current, 256.53, 2.6.35-19-generic, x86_64: installed
<DanaG> Weird... my gwibber is entirely empty.
<billybigrigger> dkms states i have 256.33 installed, but nvidia-xsetttings reports xxx.44 which is preventing me from launching starcraft 2, i get this error message
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.ca/1931994
<tuga3d> Sary, i'm going to update. i think it's fixed
<billybigrigger> any suggestions on how to correct this API mismatch error
<Sary> tuga3d, Yeah .. look at comment #6 .. i got the - 2.31.91.1-0ubuntu1
<Sary> DanaG, same here .. so far
<tuga3d> Sary, upgrading now
<Sary> Nice
<bjsnider> billybigrigger, have you restarted since you updated nvidia-current?
<bjsnider> if not, you need to
<billybigrigger> yes i have
<billybigrigger> i noticed no plymouth on boot-up which was my first guess something nvidia-related was broken
<BUGabundo> evening
<billybigrigger> holy smokes!
<billybigrigger> :P
<voidmage> billybigrigger: try dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<voidmage> that usually forced a rebuild
<billybigrigger> will do
<billybigrigger> even though dkms status reports nvidia-current, 256.53, 2.6.35-19-generic, x86_64: installed
<Sary> BUGabundo,WB
<bjsnider> is that the kernel you're booting?
<billybigrigger> Linux cabo 2.6.35-19-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Sun Aug 29 06:34:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<billybigrigger> i'll try another reboot i guess
<billybigrigger> brb
<bjsnider> do a flea power reboot
<billybigrigger> ok
<billybigrigger> let's see if that worked
<billybigrigger> still no plymouth
<billybigrigger> nvidia x server settings reports xxx.53 now though, which is good :P
<bjsnider> if this doesn't work:
<bjsnider> if this doesn't work:
<bjsnider> do a flea power reboot
<voidmage> has nvidia ever worked with plymouth?
<billybigrigger> voidmage, yes
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, call me stupid, but i've never heard of a flea power reboot
<billybigrigger> but SC2 launches now, now i'm getting crashes when exiting, but i don't plan on exiting again now for a few hours :P
<bjsnider> well, that was the problem though
<bjsnider> data stuck in memory that survives a reboot
<voidmage> billybigrigger: is this new with 10.10? i could never get it to do more than the ugly low-res thing in 10.04
<billybigrigger> voidmage, now you have me wondering if it ever did work
<bjsnider> you have to power off, unplug it, and drain the power out of the ram by pressing the power switch for 30-45 seconds.
<billybigrigger> my laptop used to run 10.10 but it had an ati card, maybe that's where i'm seeing plymouth
<reya2276> Wow the Unity UI is complicated there is no way to close an open tab
<reya2276> like how do you close the applications tab
<reya2276> or how do you add another user to the system?
<billybigrigger> bjsnider, right, my desktop is never powered off :P
<billybigrigger> thanks for the help though guys, off to play some sc for a few......hours :P
<reya2276> is there a Manual for the Unity Netbook UI?
<yofel> voidmage: I got low-res and low-color-depth in lucid, in maverick I still get low-res plymouth, but at least the color depth looks better (didn't try with 256.53 yet though)
<ethana3> anybody here using ARGB translucency?
<tuga3d> Sary: perfect :)
<kim0> Hi folks .. I'm on Maverick up2date, using the closed nvidia driver. Is it normal to have Xorg using 12% CPU while doing nothing (starring at top) ?
<voidmage> i still can't upgrade to beta, saying i have held broken packages
<voidmage> just ran apt-get -f install
<yofel> voidmage: something like bug 614993?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 614993 in apt (Ubuntu) "10.04 -> 10.10 upgrade fails: pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks: xserver-xorg-video-v4l demoted to universe" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614993
<voidmage> not sure,m but i do have that package installed
<yofel> can you check the logs?
<voidmage> where are the logs?
<yofel> good question, somewhere in /var/log I think
<voidmage> okay mine looks like it's broken on libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0
<voidmage> let me paste th is
<Raydiation> kroson: hehe, i figured out the cause of the theme engine problems
<Raydiation> its the nvidia driver
<voidmage> http://pastebin.com/epUXxyJN
<Raydiation> it deactivates all gtk themes and activates stupid standard sounds
<voidmage> okay it's deeper than that maybe
<voidmage> everything is broken it looks like
<sburwood> Should Maverick work on an EEE PC and or on a Pentium 4 at 2.4 Ghz?
<Raydiation> this is the most bugged beta ive ever tried
<sburwood> and how could I test it before installing it definively?
<yofel> live disk/usb?
<charlie-tca> sburwood: download the desktop cd and use "try before installing"
<ethana3> sburwood: given 640+ MB of RAM, you should be able to run a liveUSB or liveCD of 10.10 to test
<yofel> voidmage: actually, dist-upgrade here errors out on libgtk2.0-bin - which sounds like your problem
<yofel> should be resolved in a few hours
<BUGabundo> so guys, how did the release go?
<BUGabundo> seeing a lot of KDE files still waiting to be built
<yofel> BUGabundo: suddenly everyone is complaining that it's broken :P
<yofel> right, that would be KDE 4.5.1
<voidmage> been trying to upgrade the minute 256.53 was available
<Raydiation> anyone using the proprietary nvidia driver?
<Raydiation> the current one is messed up
<Raydiation> slow performance and theme problems
<ChogyDan> Raydiation: it boots now?
<BUGabundo> yofel: they should know better: NEVER upgrade
<Raydiation> ChogyDan: ?
<yofel> heh
<BUGabundo> Raydiation: LONG LIVE nouveau
<BUGabundo> it even has 3D now
<ChogyDan> Raydiation: yesterday, it didn't boot, haven't tried it today
<Raydiation> BUGabundo: nouveau causes X freezes
<yofel> nvidia is pretty fine here, feels a bit slower with new X, but 3D nouveau feels even slower here
<BUGabundo> Raydiation: WFM
<Raydiation> wfm?
<voidmage> [ ]	libgtk2.0-bin_2.21.7-1ubuntu1_all.deb	03-Sep-2010 13:06 	 40K
<DanaG> wfm = "works for me"
<BUGabundo> what he said
<yofel> voidmage: right, here it's holding it back at 2.21.6-1ubuntu3
<Raydiation> BUGabundo: after some time everything except mouse and sound freezes
<Raydiation> i cant restart X nor ctrl alt f1
<Raydiation> so nouveau is even more messed up
<yofel> Raydiation: I saw that too, but not recently
<yofel> ant with nvidia that is
<Raydiation> gtx 275
<Raydiation> experienced it 2 times today
<yofel> nouveau gives me a black screen after a while
<Raydiation> when watching video
<yofel> Raydiation: freeze with nvidia or nouveau?
<Raydiation> nouveau
<Raydiation> i filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/629868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629868 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Activating proprietary nvidia driver deactivates theme engine" [Undecided,New]
<voidmage> okay i see it now
<voidmage> actually checked packages.gz
<Raydiation> plus dont ask me why: nvidia activates stupid standard sounds
<Raydiation> maybe the installation or activation messes up gconf
<jesse2> Hello.  Has anyone know if Ubuntu Tweak (latest version... 0.5.6) works with Ubuntu 10.10 beta?
<Raydiation> or the db where usersettings are stored
<C-S-B> urgh, meerkat upgrade is horribly broken, no gnome panel and missing dependencies
<killer999> gwibber is not even starting....can someone take a look at this...http://pastebin.com/PJhbLCFV
<Raydiation> most broken beta ever imho
<Raydiation> stupid release date
<Raydiation> installer is great btw
<charlie-tca> and I was thinking everything is actually working this time
<Raydiation> killer999: twitter is broken iirc
<voidmage> why would the version be stuck if the package is uploaded in the archives?
<yofel> jesse2: not sure, but it should work mostly (but we don't support ubuntu-tweak here as it's 3rd party software)
<ChogyDan> voidmage: try apt-get installing the packages
<yofel> voidmage: not sure, maybe the arch-independent part didn't yet build on LP and now the deps are broken
<voidmage> don't think i can, this is for a dist-upgrade
<killer999> Raydiation, what u mean?
<voidmage> yofel: it looks like it's an amd64 only problem
<voidmage> the version is right on 32 bit
<Raydiation> killer999: gwibber is broken atm due to twitter api change iirc
<ChogyDan> voidmage: apt-get install will sometimes tell more info on why a package is help back
<yofel> voidmage: right, arch-independent is built on i386, probably the amd64 builds are out of sync
<voidmage> ChogyDan: but i can't because i'm still on 10.04 trying to upgrade
<C-S-B> I
<C-S-B> think Im subject of a partial upgrade
<C-S-B> best to wait till the packages sync again?
<ChogyDan> voidmage: I know, but apt-get install will process an upgrade:  apt-get install <package to upgrade>
<killer999> Raydiation, but it should start at least.....its not even launching....nothing happens when i click on gwiiber
<voidmage> yes, nothing happens
<voidmage> because i'm still on lucid
<jesse2> yofel: thanks
<yofel> C-S-B: you could try apt-get install -f, but check what it wants to do first before applying
<C-S-B> yofel, ive tried
<Raydiation> killer999: it starts here
<Raydiation> killer999: try removing any config files in your home dir
<voidmage> okay it looks like the amd64 build was fixed an hour ago, so next time the publisher runs
<voidmage> how often is that?
<Raydiation> .gwibber if there is such
<yofel> voidmage: publisher every 10-15min iirc, mirrors get synced every few hours
<DanaG> Say, my gwibber is completely empty -- no messages.
<killer999> Raydiation, no .gwibber file
<DanaG> It's pointed only at facebook.
<Raydiation> killer999: .config/gwibber?
<C-S-B> yofel, looks like even gnome isnt intalled ?
<yofel> C-S-B: wait a while then, I have held packages too here
<yofel> C-S-B: try to install ubuntu-desktop
<killer999> Raydiation, ok i delete the folder or what is inside
<C-S-B> yofel, fails
<DanaG> Hmm, there's also .config/desktop-couch
<DanaG> and .cache/desktop-couch
<yofel> C-S-B: then try again in an hour or two
<C-S-B> yofel, i have no panel, icons, window frames
<quidnunc> What is new in Meerkat. I can't find a summary besides the bug list
<DanaG> Great, it lets me authorize, but there's no way to "add"/
<yofel> ubuntu-desktop should take care of installing everything you need
<Raydiation> quidnunc: bugged as hell
<voidmage> okay there we go
<voidmage> package got published, upgrade's on the way
<ChogyDan> quidnunc: there is a link in the /topic
<voidmage> what the, why does it want to remove evolution
<voidmage> i find that weird
<reya2276> is there a way to change themes in Unity?
<quidnunc> ChogyDan: Which one of those links has a feature list that does not just link to a list of bugs (i.e. "the blueprint list")
<quidnunc> ?
<ChogyDan> quidnunc: the beta release notes
<quidnunc> ChogyDan: Where is that?
<killer999> Raydiation, hey u have solved all my problems in gwibber....gr8 man
<quidnunc> ChogyDan: The section "Ubuntu desktop edition"?
<Raydiation> killer999:  :)
<Raydiation> quidnunc: i didnt see much changes. big change is the new installer which is really awesome. basically just a new software release
<yofel> quidnunc: type '/topic' into the reply field, click on the link after 'Beta released'
<quidnunc> Raydiation: Thanks, that answers my question.
<Raydiation> quidnunc: all in all stay with lucid if you dont depend on any new software
<Raydiation> this one will get very ugly :)
<quidnunc> Raydiation: Too late. The wheels are in motion.
<killer999> quidnunc, go here http://ubuntu-vibes.blogspot.com/
<voidmage> woah, somehow closed this tab
<DanaG> My gwibber gives me no way to actually ADD a facebook account.
<killer999> Raydiation, waht database gwibber uses?
<DanaG> It lets me authorize, and that's it!
<Raydiation> killer999: they changed to sqlite
<DanaG> If it was a "success", then where the heck is my ADD button?
<DanaG> All it does is make the window bigger and bigger, with useless textboxes saying "success"!
<DanaG> success.  success.  success.  success.  success.  success.  success.  success.  success.  success.
<DanaG> And I can't tab from the "account type" dropbdown to the "add" button.
<duffydack> gwibber aint bad but when I actually try to do something it wants me to use a browser so, eh.
<killer999> DanaG, I got the same problem with twitter....i logged out n came back....and I was able to add new account after authorization/success
<DanaG> ah, I had to actually purge and reinstall gwibber!
<tuga3d> will inkscape be upgraded? (0.48)?
<yofel> tuga3d: unless there is a very good reason to, no
<yofel> (requires a Feature Freeze Exception)
<DanaG> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.Gwibber.Searches:/com/gwibber/Searches: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.Gwibber.Searches was not provided by any .service files
<tuga3d> yofel: not a very good reason, just some some new cool stuff :)
<yofel> tuga3d: then probably not, best chance to get it is to request a backport once it's in natty
<mininessie> any good playstion 1 emulators for maverick meerkat
<tuga3d> yofel: ok, thanks for the info
<mininessie> any good playstion 1 emulators for maverick meerkat
<killer999> DanaG, Raydiation's hint worked for me...may be you should try that....delete files from home>.config>gwibber.....restart gwibber
<mininessie> any good playstion 1 emulators for maverick meerkat
<DanaG> Great, all it gives me is bubbles with "Links" "Pages" "News Feed"
<jesse2> Whenever i download a .deb file in firefox, it tries to open it with the archive manager.  how can i change this to something like the ubuntu software center?
<DanaG> It let me add the account now... but all it gives me is names of channels, not the content OF those channels!
<killer999> DanaG, did u delete the files from gwibber folder?
<DanaG> Oh, I see... I had to hit F5 for each.
<mininessie> any good playstion 1 emulators for maverick meerkat
<DanaG> Did previously, yes.
<DanaG> Apparently they don't think it's a good idea to get the list of items in a channel when you open that channel.  How stupid.
<DanaG> Gwibber Dispatcher: INFO     Facebook error 4 - Application request limit reached
<killer999> DanaG, lol I give up....but everything is working fine for me after ideleted the files...w8 i try with a fb account
<DanaG> try pkill -f gwibber (to kill both it and the -service), and then gwibber-service -do
<killer999> DanaG, whoa gwibber is not allowing me to add fb account....
<DanaG> Facebook error 4 - Application request limit reached
<C-S-B> Is there a login bug? after login it restarts gdm and requests you login again
<mininessie> hi
<killer999> how to kill monkey face icon in twitter stream?
<mininessie> any good playstion 1 emulators for maverick meerkat
<Raydiation> k, lucid got a kernel bug which wont be fixed and maverick is hell, fedora is buggy plus selinux, i dont want to waste time with gentoo config :// ill be going arch linux again (despite that i hate pacman=
<crimsun_> Raydiation: why not use a custom kernel with a Debian derivative, then?
<Raydiation> crimsun_: tried that already, wont work with nvidia driver
<Raydiation> problem is i need a newer kernel than 2.6.32
<reya276> Can Anyone tell me how I can run the Appearance Application in Ubuntu Netbook 10.10?
<crimsun_> Raydiation: and you aren't using the maverick backport to lucid lts?
<reya276> It does not seem to be install, so I can't change the font size or change the background wallpaper or the theme nothing at all
<Raydiation> crimsun_: vanilla kernels wont work with nvidia
<voidmage> hey did those thrashing performance patches ever make it in for maverick, or do i have to wait for natty?
<Raydiation> no, no backports
<crimsun_> Raydiation: no, I mean the backport of the maverick kernel to lucid lts
<crimsun_> Raydiation: meaning, linux-image-generic-lts-backport-maverick
<Raydiation> crimsun_: i have a slight feeling that ill inherit the nvidia/nouveau issues with it
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I've got an issue with spoofing my Atheros wireless card running ath9k. See here, and thanks in advance: http://pastebin.com/jjKM1XD1
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: pong
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: you had a GAFYD didn't you ?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: yeah
<BUGabundo> you can now convert that to a real google account
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I've ran away from Google
<kklimonda> ;)
<BUGabundo> I just did it on mine
<BUGabundo> okay then
<BUGabundo> move along
<crimsun_> litropy: the switch is an rfkill switch; it doesn't unload then reload the driver.
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: but thats greate news actually
<BUGabundo> it is
<crimsun_> litropy: that said, it is possible that there is a bug in your wifi chipset's driver
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-04
<litropy> crimsun_: it doesn't cut power to the entire card itself, just the antenna? Anyhow, any ideas?
<kklimonda> crimsun_: is backports-modules-alsa in 10.04 a 1.0.23 or have you made a snapshot even later? diff says that the version from backports has quite a few more files
<sidnei> if anyone has issues with slow scrolling and nvidia, see bug #629910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629910 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia 256.53 xorg-server 1.9.0 performance regression with antialiased text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629910
<kklimonda> crimsun_: you are backporting maverick kernel to lucid? it's some new policy? does it go to -backports or through -updates, but with a different name and not as an update?
<kklimonda> sidnei: even slower than now? seriously? :/
<kklimonda> brb
<sidnei> if now == lucid, then yes. it was pretty ok on lucid for me.
<litropy> crimsun_: this is ath9k
<kklimonda> now == maverick with the previous nvidia driver :)
<litropy> I've got an AR9285
<crimsun_> kklimonda: the kernel team lead (tim g) backports them. They go into the kernel ppa.
<crimsun_> kklimonda: the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa has the daily builds.
<litropy> further info: no mac filtering on router. If I allow NM to revert to my actual mac, it works fine. this is without the on/off card toggle.
<sidnei> seems like it's not related to nvidia actually, but not quite sure.
<sidnei> the same driver on xorg 1.8 works fine, according to some reports
<mininessie> i can use command make
<mininessie> i can't use make command
<Some_Person> I miss the ability to scroll wheel over the volume icon to adjust
<mininessie> i am trying to run pcsxr and i am getting libglade2 not install but it is
<crimsun_> Some_Person: well, you can click the indicator-sound applet and scroll wheel over the horizontal slider
<mininessie> actually it says libglade2 not found
<mininessie> help me
<emvee> has anyone had all sound stop for no apparent reason and not come back in maverick?
<emvee> it worked at first but it appears the shut down process did something to the sound (when i shut down it will show the volume box being muted) and when i log back in i can unmute it but there is no longer any sound
<crimsun_> emvee: make sure your volume sliders aren't set to zero ;)
<emvee> yes i done that! ;)
<crimsun_> emvee: please run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, then
<emvee> what is that?
<emvee> ah nm ok
<mininessie> how do i find xtest headers
<xcyclist> My 10.10 doesn't connect to the internet.  Is this a known bug?
<xcyclist> I am just bringing it up on a laptop live boot, and neither the live boot, nor the install step gives me an internet connection.
<mininessie> how do i find xtest headers
<crimsun_> emvee: what's the url?
<emvee> ok
<emvee> i chose the option to upload it to the site and it said the information is at: (nothing was given)
<emvee> so i did it without uploading it to a site and i now have the information in a file on my computer
<emvee> but i dunno why it wouldn't have uploaded.. :P
<emvee> i'll try it again actually and then if it doesn't?
<emvee> brb
<crimsun_> emvee: if it doesn't, pastebin /tmp/alsa-info.txt
<BUGabundo> I'm beening told by and user that update-manager -d from 10.04.1 is failing
<emvee> pastebin is no command
<BUGabundo> please advice
<BUGabundo> emvee: pastebinit
<emvee> tnks
<crimsun_> emvee: see paste.ubuntu.com, or install the package that BUGabundo refers to
<emvee> http://pastebin.com/jzjrqgwW
<Some_Person> I am very impressed at compiz's performance in maverick
<emvee> thanks
<Some_Person> Normally, I keep compiz disabled because it reduces performance, but now I've gone crazy with the eyecandy and things are actually running smoothly
<crimsun_> emvee: sec
<emvee> np
<crimsun_> emvee: lines 314-315 of your paste ;)
<emvee> lol but..
<emvee> how do i up it then? the master control says it's up
<emvee> and i never turned it down
<crimsun_> emvee: use alsamixer
<emvee> and what do i change?  master says it's up to 75
<emvee> but if i shutdown the computer as i said i see it being muted, which is weird isnt it
<mininessie> how do i find xtest headers
<emvee> but will any of the controls in alsamixer fix it?
<emvee> crimsun_ ?
<crimsun_> emvee: see the 'PCM' element. Unmute it, and raise it.
<emvee> done still no sound
<emvee> :(
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, how's the btrfs drive working out?
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: nothing to report
<BUGabundo> its totally transperent to me
<emvee> i think the question is... what is it that mutes the sound to begin and what THEn automatically mutes and turns down the volume of both master and pcm?
<emvee> the pcm and master and the information  you read seem to be a reaction to the actual problem
<emvee> when i shut down the pcm and master i am sure will automatically revert to zero and mute because of...something
<emvee> crimsun_ ... anyone?
<crimsun_> emvee: some application is doing that; you can use a verbose pulse log to check
<crimsun_> emvee: pastebin your `amixer' output
<emvee> could it be padsp?
<emvee> that's the only sound command i used before, to play .ogg files through a program that normally uses /dev/dsp
<emvee> as for the verbose pulse log how do i do that, and where is the amixer output?
<crimsun_> emvee: amixer is a command. Type it. :)
<dubbydubby> hey anyone i got maverick and my volume controller disapeared
<crimsun_> emvee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<dubbydubby> anyone know how i can get that back
<dubbydubby> the little applet for the gnome-panel
<crimsun_> dubbydubby: does speaker-test -c2 -l1 -Dplug:front    work?
<crimsun_> emvee: which program are you using that uses the legacy oss api?
<dubbydubby> yes speaker test works
<dubbydubby> i get the noisy nois
<dubbydubby> i can still listen to rhythmbox
<crimsun_> dubbydubby: does `pulseaudio -k' return the indicator-sound applet?
<crimsun_> dubbydubby: make sure you close rhythmbox first
<emvee> darn i was hoping dubby was in my boat ;) ok brb
<dubbydubby> pulseaudo -k produces nothing
<dubbydubby> pulseaudo deamon is running
<crimsun_> dubbydubby: and the indicator-sound applet?
<dubbydubby> no where to be seen
<emvee> ok how do i get the amixer output to a file, i forget lol
<crimsun_> dubbydubby: reproducible with a new user?
<crimsun_> emvee: amixer > /tmp/foo.txt
<emvee> lol
<emvee> ok
<emvee> i knew it had an arrow inzit
<dubbydubby> hey crimsun
<crimsun_> dubbydubby: yes?
<dubbydubby> works
<dubbydubby> lol
<crimsun_> dubbydubby: so something in your gconf/gnome profile is corrupted
<dubbydubby> indicator applet re-instal
<dubbydubby> yeah must have been
<emvee> crimsun_ http://pastebin.com/gNXSv3Bv
<dubbydubby> first thing i had to do when installing maverik is also reinstall gnome-panel
<crimsun_> emvee: and sound is still inaudible?
<crimsun_> emvee: if so, can you try: speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav -Dplug:front
<emvee> still no sound, ok will do
<histo> Does the mini.iso update with each update like alpha 3 to beta etc...?  Or does it pull a package list during install?
<emvee> ok
<emvee> i checked the sound before by playing a  youtube video lol, and i did the test after that didn't work and it said the sound device or resource is busy, so i closed youtube and now i can hear sound
<emvee> from the test
<emvee> is weird didn't work in youtube tho. also, i wasn't on a video when i closed it i was only on the main youtube site, as if that was using it? weird
<histo> nvm found my answer mini.iso was released on 08-26 and hasn't updated
<crimsun_> emvee: ok, so you're experiencing the well-known "Flash grabs the sound device" bug
<emvee> but also weird is that before, when i checked it i was checking it by running padsp and a program called sbagen (brainwave binaural audio beats) and that didn't work
<emvee> and there was no youtube site open
<emvee> anyway testing that now
<emvee> ok still no sound
<psion> has anyone here installed 10.10 via usb on a netbook?
<kklimonda> hmm, has the default wallpaper been tweaked recently? Or has it just grown on me?
<emvee> so it seems the flash may have grabbed it then, but it's not the problem
<emvee> and even tho the sound test works, sound doesn't work anywhere else
<emvee> ?
<emvee> so now i got two bugs? the flash bug and the unknown bug ;)
<psion> when booting using 10.10 netbook edition on usb drive, it just sits at: SYSLINUX 3.86 2010-04-01 EBIOS.. etc
<crimsun_> emvee: which test works?
<emvee> speaker-test
<emvee> it only didn't when it appears the flash was hogging it
<emvee> but sound still doesn't come from anything but that
<psion> hrm, the web is providing no real info on my problem
<emvee> maybe it's the less famous speaker-test grabs the sound device bug lol, not
<b4r14> hi to all, i am having problems with acpi module, my desktop are crashing(stopping) every time
<b4r14> i use ubuntu 10.04 64bits and get this warn: 'ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB]'
<b4r14> have solution to this?
<crimsun_> emvee: try `pulseaudio -k'
<crimsun_> emvee: if you have a verbose log handy, I'd appreciate that pastebinned
<psion> I have found info on my problem but it tells me to create a usb stick without persistance enabled, anyone know what that means?
<histo> going to try to install the netbook edition again.  Hopefully the lockup issue will be fixed I was experiencing.
<emvee> um
<crimsun_> psion: it means you shouldn't allocate space to store files on the usb stick
<histo> psion: with out the casper system so you can't save your settings
<emvee> i just did the pulseaudio -k and now padsp command doesn't even appear to run sbagen and its audio files, it gives me the same old error of can't open /dev/dsp, errno 2
<psion> crimsun_: I used their universal usb creator, what else could I use to accomplish it?
<crimsun_> emvee: you need to restart pulseaudio if you followed the verbose log steps
<crimsun_> emvee: alternately, mv ~/.pulse/client.conf ~/.pulse/client.conf.bak
<histo> psion: just select eh discarded on shutdown option then
<histo> psion: that would disable persistance
<psion> that isn't an option with this program
<histo> psion: I thought you were using the startup disk creator?
<psion> "Universal USB Installer" or w/e, it was linked to on the install info on the website
<crimsun_> emvee: also, note that oss support has been removed from maverick's kernel, so you won't have a /dev/dsp, /dev/mixer, /dev/audio, etc.
<psion> trying the one on the the drive now
<histo> psion: thats the only one i've used and have had success with it.
<psion> ok, thanks
<histo> psion: the one built in to ubuntu
<emvee> yeah i know, that's why i had to use padsp and now that isn't working :( (not that sound works at all anymore)
<emvee> ok trying the alternative ;) says no /.pulse directory
<crimsun_> emvee: not /.pulse
<crimsun_> emvee: ~/.pulse
<crimsun_> emvee: that leading tilde is vital
<emvee> yeah no ~/.pulse
<emvee> no /home/mv/.pulse/
<emvee> or do i sudo it?
<crimsun_> don't sudo
<emvee> k
<psion> histo: I'm using the one you mentioned now, but oddly enough when selecting the iso, it doesn't show up
<JanC> do you have pulseaudio installed at all?
<histo> psion: what doesn't show up?
<crimsun_> emvee: what's the output from `sudo fuser /dev/snd/*'?
<psion> the image should show up in the top part after you select it and open it, so that you can select it and the removable disk to use
<histo> psion: you click other up top and then select the iso.
<psion> I think I figured out a work around though, I mounted the image as a drive and that shows up
<histo> psion: then in the bottom area you select the thumb drive
<psion> histo: yeah, I clicked other and browsed to it
<histo> psion: it should populate the top window then... Make sure your iso is good. I would check the hash
<psion> histo: yeah I'll do that, it doesn't populate
<psion> but when I mounted the iso as a drive, it did appear
<quidnunc> After installing maverick and rebooting my GDM doesn't start, looking in syslog I have "plymouth-stop pre-start process (1818) terminated with status 1". Is this a known issue?
<emvee> ... /dev/snd/controlC0:   1270  1342
<emvee> and /dev/snd/controlC1:   1270  1342
<emvee> jan i don't know
<emvee> i ran it and got nothing, no error tho
<crimsun_> emvee: and from `ps 1270 1342' ?
<psion> histo: just checked it and it's a good file, I'll just try creating the usb drive using the mounted image
<emvee> oh and after i ran it i tried to use padsp on the sbagen program to run its sounds and now that gives me an error so it definitely.... did something
<kklimonda> quidnunc: this message is most likely not related to your problem. can you start gdm manually by doing sudo start gdm?
<emvee> 1270 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/bin/xfce4-volumed
<quidnunc> kklimonda: It says gdm is already started but I have no X session visible.
<emvee> 1342 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/xfce4-mixer/xfce4/panel-plugins/xfce4-mixer-
<emvee> that's it
<kklimonda> quidnunc: does ps aux |grep gdm shows it working? if so, can you use alt+f7 or alt+f8 to get to it then?
<quidnunc> kklimonda: gdm-binary is there.
<crimsun_> emvee: ah! That's the crazy "Xfce's mixer does wonky things on session login" bug
<crimsun_> emvee: historically it, like KDE's mixer, sets the volume/mute, which makes for hilarity.
<emvee> okay.... glad you understand lol
<emvee> :)
<emvee> it has a patch?
<quidnunc> kklimonda: alt-f8 is blank (except cursor in top-left). alt-f7 is just some the startup console output (entries like "* blah started")
<crimsun_> I'm not sure there is a fix at all; many people don't use pulse at all and thus expect that behavior.
<emvee> ?
<emvee> i haven't used the pulseaudio command before today tho
<emvee> sorry what do you mean
<kklimonda> quidnunc: can you start X yourself? by doing startx for example
<kklimonda> quidnunc: and can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<crimsun_> emvee: I'm saying that the "muted on session login" behavior is probably caused by Xfce's mixer
<quidnunc> kklimonda: Is there a specific terminal I need to do that in?
<emvee> ok
<crimsun_> emvee: it's not necessarily related to pulse; it can just cause very poor interactions if you /do/ use pulse
<kklimonda> quidnunc: no
<emvee> but even when unmute it, etc, still no sound
<crimsun_> emvee: sounds like applications doing weird things, then; your sound appears to work just fine
<quidnunc> kklimonda: Yeah that produces some helpful debug messages. Just a sec I will paste it.
<crimsun_> emvee: try something like `ogg123 /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg'
<emvee> the soundtest worked yeah, that's weird, but padsp used to work (and youtube etc) until this mute thing started
<quidnunc> /
<emvee> and now padsp isn't doing what it used to do but only because of the pulseaudio -k command, do you know what happened there?
<emvee> (though it had no sound before it still APpeared to be running properly)
<emvee> ok will try
<quidnunc> kklimonda:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/488070/
<quidnunc> It seems the binary nvidia driver is not compatible with current kernel?
<kklimonda> quidnunc: right, for nvidia-current the update has been uploaded today, I'm not sure about earlier versions
<kklimonda> I'm surprised that you don't get a failsafe X though..
<bjsnider> quidnunc, update nvidia-current to 256.53
<emvee> there is no /ubuntu directory there
<quidnunc> bjsnider: Where do I obtain that version number?
<bjsnider> it should be built and published by now, just do your regular updates
<quidnunc> bjsnider: okay, thanks
<crimsun_> emvee: you can try playing any other ogg vorbis file
<crimsun_> (out for a bit)
<emvee> ok i did it and the sound bar came up and muted itself again, and unmuting it still no sound
<emvee> though the track appears to be playing
<bjsnider> that's odd
<emvee> ok crimsun, thanks anyways
<emvee> yeah
<bjsnider> what stereo port are you using to test the sound?
<emvee> i don't know lol
<emvee> command?
<emvee> :)
<bjsnider> i'm talking about the physical port you have your speakers or phones plugged into
<histo> This is inetresting failing at select and install softwware on the mini.iso
<emvee> it is a laptop just two left/right front speakers
<histo> Hrm... unambe to select ubuntu netbook from the mini.iso
<bjsnider> ok, can you try the phone plug instead?
<emvee> ok
<emvee> no sound
<bjsnider> what porgram are you using to play the file?
<emvee> just then the ogg123 command
<emvee> have also used padsp, and have used youtube and nothing, but the sound test works
<bjsnider> works meaning you can hear the test sound?
<emvee> is there any reason using padsp might have started all the weirdness yesterday?
<emvee> yeah
<bjsnider> what test sound is this and how did you play it?
<emvee> speaker-test -c2 -l1 -twav -Dplug:front
<bjsnider> did you upgrade from a previous ubuntu or clean install maverick?
<emvee> i clean installed it from the iso
<emvee> i had 8.04 on a cd and installed that just to download the iso of maverick then i installed over the whole disk
<bjsnider> you replaced everything or kept the home directory from hardy?
<emvee> replaced everything
<bjsnider> are you absolutely sure about that?
<emvee> yeah... but why anyway?
<bjsnider> i mean are you sure the maverick installer didn't just keep the old home directory
<emvee> i chose the second option i can't remember what it said but it was a guided install over the entire disk
<bjsnider> try creating a new user account. log out of the current one and into the new one
<bjsnider> then try sound
<emvee> oh no i definitely had to recreate the user
<voidmage> hmm
<bjsnider> emvee, did you use the same name?
<emvee> yah .............
<emvee> ythink
<emvee> hmm
<emvee> will try a new user
<voidmage> any xchat users in here?
<voidmage> for some reason the font looks really ugly when colored
<voidmage> like in the channel buttons
<emvee> can the background of the sides be changed colour in xchat?
<emvee> i tried xchat and wanted to change the colours but the sides being left looked ugly
<quidnunc> Is there a way to reinstall a package using the highest currently available binary without manually specifying the version number? I have a later version of several packages from ppas and I want to automatically downgrade them to the versions in the fficial repos.
<voidmage> hmm, my cpu applet is showing dark text in ambience again, bug #532385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532385 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[ambiance] cpufreq applet has dark text on dark panel" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532385
<voidmage> do i open a new bug or use the existing one?
<emvee> bjsnider gonna log back in now in dummy account fyi
<emvee> were you just saying i should test the sound again under new account right?
<bjsnider> yes
<emvee> ok bbiab
<emvee> bjsnider ..  nope :/
<bjsnider> well, then it's not a screwy userspace configuration setting
<emvee> common in 8.04? :)
<emvee> or just incompatible
<emvee> oh well
<emvee> i decided to download the unstable version because i wanted to learn linux and thought i'm going to stuff it all up anyway so i may aswell stuff it up on the cutting edge
<sidnei> quidnunc, look for ppa-purge
<bjsnider> emvee, not sure i understand the logic of that
<quidnunc> sidnei: Thanks
<emvee> i did but now i need a second
<emvee> lol
<bjsnider> you don't know linux so you decided to make it doubly hard on yourself by using unstable versions in development
<emvee> something about being a crash test dummy
<emvee> low end job but hey
<emvee> hehe
<emvee> it's actually a fast way to learn
<bjsnider> fast way to frustrate yourself for no reason
<emvee> i'm not frustrated really
<emvee> that's the other thing
<emvee> i was getting frustrated when i was in versions that were meant to be stable
<voidmage> ugh, there's one bug in wine about how wow crashes on login in maverick
<voidmage> i'm having the same bug
<voidmage> but they closed it invalid
<emvee> i had linux over 10 years  ago because i was doing an internet/networking course and i did well but it's been a long time since over 10 years ago, more than 10 years in fact
<voidmage> fun fact: it's caused by the ptrace protection in maverick https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Roadmap/KernelHardening#PTRACE%20Protection
<elvirolo> hello everyone
<elvirolo> i just install the latest upgrades on maverick and gnome won't start. anyone else having the same problem ?
<elvirolo> anyone around?
<emvee> thanks for warning tho
<emvee> heh
<emvee> i was about to install
<emvee> vil vait for answerz
<elvirolo> well i hadn't installed the updates for some time
<elvirolo> for still, i can't open any session
<emvee> ah. what gui are u in now?
<elvirolo> I'm using tty with iirc
<emvee> oh k
<elvirolo> I hope someone knows a fix :)
<emvee> i vill be silent (or repeat the question:)
<emvee> crimsun was pretty helpful but he just left
<emvee> bbl tho
<elvirolo> ok thanks
<elvirolo> yeah crimsun is usually very helpful :)
<emvee> i think he's a bug fetishist
<elvirolo> lol
<elvirolo> makes sense
<emvee> :)
<elvirolo> wait, i acutally have debian installed on this machine
<elvirolo> i'll reboot brb :)
<voidmage> the only other clue i have about why ptrace is failing in wine
<voidmage> [ 1994.869982] ptrace of non-child pid 8718 was attempted by: wineserver (pid 8543)
<kklimonda> voidmage: maybe it's just debugger connecting to wine process?
<voidmage> i can fix it by disabling /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<voidmage> when it's enabled, that message gets spit to dmesg and wow crashes
<kklimonda> so do it and it will work
<kklimonda> we can't fix wow to not do it and this restriction is there for a reason
<emvee> silly question? how can i get thunderbird as an icon in the top panel from xubuntu maverick
<emvee> the add applications doesn't have it as one
<emvee> drag dropping doesn't work either
<edgy> Hi, I have some sound problems so I thought to install the latest alsa before reporting any thing, I did git clone git://git.alsa-project.org/alsa-driver.git alsa-driver, but there is no ./configure script, what am I missing?
<mrp> Everytime I login my wireless isn't enable by defualt and is greyed out the ability to enable it, I have to go into "Edit Connections" and edit one of the wirelesss networks and authenticate for more priviliges and then it works, any ideas?
<kklimonda> edgy: you don't want to do that..
<edgy> kklimonda: then what can I do, please?
<kklimonda> edgy: if you think that daily build of alsa may fix your problem use https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<edgy> kklimonda: marvellous, let me try it and report back
<edgy> kklimonda: it seems I did something nasty let me explain. the sound didn't work. I downloaded alsa-driver snapshot and ./configure; make; sudo make install and then I have no sound devices at all, then tried git and couldn't find the ./configure script, then I came here and you pointed to ppa and did install it but now still
<edgy> alsamixer
<edgy> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<kklimonda> edgy: reboot your system first
<edgy> kklimonda: ok let me reboot ...
<edgy> kklimonda: rebooted and still same problem
<voidmage> the colors on the font in xchat look kind of ugly on the buttons, is this the same for anyone else? http://imgur.com/8WsfF.png
<kklimonda> edgy: then you will have to wait for crimsun - he may know what have you overwritten by installing alsa from sources
<edgy> kklimonda: I will wait for crimsun_ then, do you think he would show within minutes or days? ;)
<voidmage> or does anyone know where the font for the buttons is controlled? it's not in an obvious place to me
<kklimonda> edgy: he went out "for a bit" an hour ago or so
<edgy> kklimonda: thanks a lot
<edgy> another issue: when I visit a web page or do something that needs a codec not installed kde gives me an icon indicating what needs to be installed like k3b codec, mpeg but when I click on it I get this message
<edgy> This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<ignatius> What's the sudo apt get package for the nvidia drivers?
<ignatius> I upgraded to 10.10 and I can't get into x
<ignatius> I tried nvidia-xconfig or whatever
<ignatius> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<ignatius> ugh
<voidmage> what's with totem resizing to double on widescreen videos?
<voidmage> i take that back it's resizing to double on everything
<voidmage> oh, bug #618836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 618836 in totem (Ubuntu) "if resize option is set videos are opened at 2:1 not 1:1" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618836
<ElementalDragon> hiya
<elvirolo> hi again
<elvirolo> so, has anyone been experiencing problems with starting a gnome session since the latest updates ?
<ignatius> heh
<ignatius> Yup
<ignatius> Can't get into x at all
<ignatius> But I have a driver issue
<ignatius> I don't want to boot to the livecd to fix it
<ignatius> there has to be another way
<edgy> crimsun_: can you please show up?
<crimsun_> edgy: hi
<elvirolo> uuuh the connection keeps dropping
<elvirolo> has anyone been experiencing problems with starting a gnome session since the latest updates ?
<emvee> <elvirolo> so, has anyone been experiencing problems with starting a gnome
<emvee>            session since the latest updates ?
<emvee> <ignatius> heh
<emvee> <ignatius> Yup
<emvee> <ignatius> Can't get into x at all
<emvee> <ignatius> But I have a driver issue
<emvee> <ignatius> I don't want to boot to the livecd to fix it
<emvee> <ignatius> there has to be another way
<edgy> crimsun_: I have a sound issue, no /proc/asound, no /dev/snd and kklimonda told me you are the man
<crimsun_> edgy: please first run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun_> edgy: if that script doesn't generate a url after being run, then please pastebin /tmp/alsa-info.txt
<edgy> crimsun_: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=016a869ef9d4f81c8ac35dc29671298271a0d220
<crimsun_> edgy: is this a boot from a live Beta cd/
<crimsun_> edgy: ?
<edgy> crimsun_: no, this is a maverick installation
<crimsun_> edgy: it looks like you've tried to compile your own alsa-driver. Is that so?
<ElementalDragon> ... what's the command that has to be added to boot to disable ACPI?
<edgy> crimsun_: exactly. the story began when I have some issues with my card so I downloaded alsa-driver snapshot and still problems then I did make uninstall and tried the ppa ofhttps://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa
<crimsun_> acpi=off
<ElementalDragon> and that gets added to the end of the command line?
<crimsun_> edgy: well, in doing so you've completely messed up your sound modules
<edgy> crimsun_: and still I am working in circles
<crimsun_> ElementalDragon: sure
<edgy> crimsun_: what I did wrong?
<elvirolo> huuh
<crimsun_> edgy: you didn't completely remove the manually-generated ones or update the module dependencies map, which gives you those errors.
<edgy> crimsun_: shouldn't make uninstall completely remove the manual ones?
<crimsun_> edgy: so, what I recommend at this point is completely removing /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/, forcibly reinstalling linux-image-$(uname -r), and rebooting
<crimsun_> edgy: it should, yes, but I have no idea what else you've done
<crimsun_> edgy: the point now is to get your kernel sound modules back to a sane state
<edgy> so you want me to remove the whole /lib/modules/2.6.35-19-generic/?
<crimsun_> edgy: yes, sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.35-19-generic/
<crimsun_> edgy: then, sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.35-19-generic
<elvirolo> has anyone had problems with starting gnome recentÃly ?
<crimsun_> edgy: if you use proprietary drivers or anything that relies on DKMS, you'll need to trigger a reinstallation of those, too
<edgy> crimsun_: thanks for the hint, I am reinstalling now ....
<edgy> rebooting ...
<edgy> crimsun_: thanks a lot man, at least now I have the sound devices and back to ground 0, now there is no sound, let me post the alsa-info
<edgy> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fcfc05bb4c531eeb26ab85703adc345d80465f62
<edgy> crimsun_: some one suggested to use options snd-hda-intel model=targa-8ch-dig, do you agree ( Ijust want to go step by step now)
<edgy> crimsun_: or shall I use the latest alsa-driver again?
<crimsun_> edgy: don't add any model quirk just yet. Instead, just install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r) and reboot again, please
<crimsun_> edgy: I presume that you have the ubuntu-audio-dev ppa enabled
<edgy> crimsun_: yes I have the ppa enabled, installing now ...
<edgy> crimsun_: sorry i was late becasue I cannot reboot (kdm/gdm bug but that's another topic), now I am in. there is no sound devices again!
<crimsun_> edgy: please pastebin `dmesg' output
<edgy> crimsun_: I think you spot it, yes there are lines like snd: Unknown symbol unregister_sound_special (err 0)
<edgy> [   17.774098] snd: Unknown symbol register_sound_special_device (err 0)
<edgy> crimsun_: you want the while output?
<edgy> edgy: or I grep for snd?
<edgy> crimsun_: http://pastebin.ca/1932196
<mikedep333> help. Ubuntu Software Center is stuck "applying changes" on a package I am trying to install.
<crimsun_> edgy: ah, ok. Please deinstall linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r), and reboot. I'll push the fix for that error upstream.
<mikedep333> it's been like that for over 30 minutes
<crimsun_> edgy: after you reboot, we can continue troubleshooting
<mikedep333> I wish there was a console portion of the window
<edgy> crimsun_: ok rebooting now ...
<lanoxx> dont do that ^^
<mikedep333> anyone?
<lanoxx> does anyone know why update-manager hates cups-pdf so much? It has been trying to remove it after every upgrade since intrepid!!!
<lanoxx> and i needed to reinstall it everytime ever since
<lanoxx> and everytime my apparmor profiles get reset and i have to patch it again, or cups-pdf wont work
<mikedep333> hmm
<mikedep333> I closed software center and it seemed to resolve on its own
<crimsun_> lanoxx: aptitude why-not cups-pdf
<crimsun_> ah, you already ran it
<lanoxx> crimsun_, Unable to find a reason to remove cups-pdf.
<lanoxx> crimsun_, its like update-manager does this for fun :(
<edgy> crimsun_: I am back and devices are back. btw, when I logged in I heard a kde sound like a beep so there is a hope at least ;)
<DanaG> Say, PA keeps defaulting to muting my USB sound card!  How do I get it not to do that?
<DanaG> http://pulseaudio.org/ticket/678
<edgy> crimsun_:  $ time aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Side_Right.wav
<edgy> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Side_Right.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<edgy> real    0m0.175s
<edgy> crimsun_: it's going very fast and no sound
<crimsun_> lanoxx: well, cups-pdf was marked as Obsolete in update-manager 1:0.93.4 (intrepid)
<crimsun_> DanaG: pa or alsactl?
<lanoxx> crimsun_, hmm, can you define in which way cups-pdf is obsolete?
<ElementalDragon> *sigh*
<crimsun_> edgy: does speaker-test -c2 -l1 -Dplug:front  work?
<ElementalDragon> installed 10.10.... getting the same problem as i did with Lucid.  Boot.... see the login... type the info.... login screen goes away.... and i'm left staring at the wallpaper and a cursor.  Tried acpi=off.... same thing, except when the login screen is up, i seem to have a sort of pseudo task bar along the bottom
<edgy> crimsun_: YES
<ElementalDragon> hate that i can install Ubuntu on my Eee and have absolutely zero issues.....
<DanaG> I think it's muted in PA.
<DanaG> What's weird is that that card rejects anything but 7.1.  It can't do stereo or 5.1.
<DanaG> Same is true of Windows in-the-box USB-audio driver -- and in fact, that driver gives no audible sound!
<edgy> crimsun_: so?
<crimsun_> edgy: what about speaker-test -c2 -l1 -Dplug:front -twav   ?
<edgy> crimsun_: I already tried that and it works too
<DanaG> Oddly enough, using surround51:CARD=Audio without PA works.
<crimsun_> edgy: did you modify any files in /etc/pulse or ~/.pulse ?
<DanaG> It renames "USB Audio" sound card to just "Audio".
<edgy> crimsun_: not in /etc/pulse but may be I removed ~/.pulse
<edgy> crimsun_: however .pulse dir is now there anyway (recreated)
<crimsun_> edgy: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<DanaG> Here's a CM106 card: http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-USB-SND8-8-Channel-External-Surround/dp/B001D1PWGM/ref=sr_1_22?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1283577172&sr=8-22
<crimsun_> I need to finish some errands, will be back in a few
<DanaG> ah, this cm106 seems to be buggy hardware.
<edgy> crimsun_: It's saying "Do what you need to reproduce the bug", you want me to do what?
<edgy> crimsun_: now the sound works! is it because of autospawn = no or just randomly, I don't know, waiting for you ...
<ElementalDragon> sooo..... anyone have any idea how to fix the little issue i seem to be having?
<DanaG> http://www.datasheetpro.com/664301_download_CM106_datasheet.html
<DanaG> spiffy... datasheet for cm106.
<ElementalDragon> wow.... utterly freakin useless support in the other channel....
<ElementalDragon> .... anyone around?
<IdleOne> ElementalDragon: the amount of support provide for ubuntu+1 in #ubuntu is == nil. Because #ubuntu does not support the alpha/beta/not working properly/ever changing/can be broken in a minute version.
<IdleOne> the amount of support given in this channel is firectly proportional to how willing you are to work with a broken/...see my examples above beta, not released yet version.
<IdleOne> directly*
<ElementalDragon> i understand the idea of not helping with an issue in a beta.... but when one had the exact same issue in the non-beta 10.04 version of Ubuntu, and getting absolutely nothing but a "This channel isn't for 10.10 support.... go to #ubuntu+1"........
<bazhang> and ?
<SwedeMike> ElementalDragon: nobody is paid to support anything in here. adjust your expectations accordingly.
<IdleOne> bazhang: hold a sec
<psion> ElementalDragon: were you able to install 10.10 on your eee?
<ElementalDragon> i hadn't tried it yet.... but i didn't have a single issue with 10.04 on my Eee.... so i can't imagine i wouldn't be able to
<psion> I'm trying to boot off of the usb and I'm not able to on my eeepc 1001p (one of the n450 ones)
<psion> fair amount of people complaining about it in the forums too
<IdleOne> ElementalDragon: did you or didn't you install 10.10?
<ElementalDragon> bazhang:  not to sound like a prick.... but treating an identical issue in 10.04 and 10.10 as if they're two different issues in two different OS's is like saying Windows Vista Home Premium and Windows Vista Ultimate are completely different OS's.
<ElementalDragon> i installed 10.10 on my desktop.... which i'm on now, running Win7
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, they are far from identical. just lets move on please
<IdleOne> ElementalDragon: same symptoms does not mean initial cause of symptoms. in a beta version what worked an hour ago can be broken right now.
<IdleOne> the same initial cause*
<IdleOne> so what is the issue anyway?
<IdleOne> :)
<voidmage> yep
<voidmage> upgraded my desktop a few hours ago
<voidmage> now packages are broken again
<voidmage> so can't upgrade my laptop
<psion> IdleOne: looks like when he logs in, gnome doesn't initiallize, just wallpaper and non working task bar
<bazhang> I'd like to see a paste of his sources.list
<ElementalDragon> you'll probably see my point for this one.  Installed, got to the login screen.  typed my information, pressed enter... login screen goes away, and i'm left with a wallpaper and the mouse cursor.... not even any HDD activity to indicate that something is even trying to load
<ElementalDragon> tried acpi=off.... same thing, except during login, i seem to get a pseudo task bar at the bottom, which also disappears when i try to login
<psion> I don't really know the answer, but I'd try installing another WM and see if it works
<ElementalDragon> back when i tried to get support for it when running 10.04... someone said it may have something to do with a Dual-GPU setup.... which i'm running a GTX 295, and can't really pull a GPU out...
<bazhang> please pastebin sources.list
<ElementalDragon> bazhang:  from where?
<IdleOne> /etc/apt/sources.list
<IdleOne> after you get the wallpaper without panel, ctrl-alt-F1
<IdleOne> does that give you a TTY?
<IdleOne> ctrl-alt-F7 to get back to GUI (which in your case does not seem to work)
<ElementalDragon> lemme go try it
<ElementalDragon> back in a bit
<ElementalDragon> nope.... nothing
<IdleOne> nope nothing what?
<ElementalDragon> pressing Ctrl+alt+f1 does zilch
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ElementalDragon> and i just notice the "pseudo task bar" i get is only for changing languages and keyboard style and such....
<IdleOne> follow those instructions it will boot to text only mode
<ElementalDragon> so probably nothing big there
<IdleOne> once booted you will login in and then sudo apt-get install pastebinit, then pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list and give us the URL it tells you.
<vlcn> anyone else played with UNE yet?
<vlcn> I'm finding it unusably slow
<ElementalDragon> Ok... so just to double check.... for text mode, all i have to do is add "text" to the end of the command line for the boot options?
<IdleOne> yes
<bazhang> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ElementalDragon> yea.... all that gives me is no video signal....
<ElementalDragon> i honestly wouldn't doubt if it has something to do with my motherboard..... this thing's always been a pain in the arse for just about everything
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, foxconn?
<ElementalDragon> no.... probably worse.  Abit
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, you were daemonxp right?
<ElementalDragon> ...... no
<bazhang> at any rate we need the sources.list
<IdleOne> ok 10.04 works perfectly you said
<IdleOne> why not just stick with it
<ElementalDragon> .... on my Eee
<ElementalDragon> my desktop created the same exact issue in 10.04 as it is now with 10.10
<ElementalDragon> oh.... and something i discovered in my last reboot.... if i press Ctrl+alt+f1 while the login window is still on the screen, my cursor disappears, but i get no text box
<IdleOne> and this is when running the live cd or installed?
<ElementalDragon> installed
<IdleOne> how does the live cd run?
<bazhang> he said it was the alternate
<IdleOne> ok but how does the live cd run?
<ElementalDragon> haven't tried it for 10.10... but i believe i tried it for 10.04... which i wound up downloading the alternate disc for anyway.... which means it probably had the same issue
<IdleOne> ugh guessing
<IdleOne> can't help.
<bazhang> so no way to troubleshoot
<ElementalDragon> ..... so now i went from bazhang telling me to download and install 10.04... to you hinting me to download the liveCD and see if that works?
<bazhang> pastebin the sources.list and we can move forward
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, and you got the beta instead, if I am not mistaken
<IdleOne> ElementalDragon: actually you went from having us not sure of what you are running to guessing how things will be broken.
<IdleOne> then jumping from 10.04 on the eee works but on your desktop it doesn't
<IdleOne> so you downloaded the alternate cd and that doesn't work
<IdleOne> but have you actually downloaded and burned 10.10?
<ElementalDragon> downloaded the 10.10 alternate disc, and installed it on my desktop that i'm on now (hence the restarting).
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, please pastebin the sources.list of your current install of the beta.
<ElementalDragon> currently downloading both the Desktop CD for 10.10 to try liveCD on my desktop, and the i386 alternate to try installing on my Eee
 * ElementalDragon sighs
<bazhang> ?
<ElementalDragon> how am i supposed to give you information from an OS when i can't access said OS?
<bazhang> boot in recovery mode
<ElementalDragon> i tried that too.... i see it loading all the different components.... and then i get no video signal
<bazhang> that's not recovery mode
<vlcn> man, I am having all kinds of issues with these 10.10 downloads
<vlcn> checksums don't match up
<bazhang> corrupt iso then
<bazhang> the torrents fix that for me
<ElementalDragon> not only that, they're usually faster to download
<ElementalDragon> 1.5MB/s ftw
<vlcn> has anyone played around with une 10.10 yet?
<vlcn> its like unusably slow on my netbook
<voidmage> this totem auto resizing to double if your monitor is big enough
<voidmage> is really annoying
<voidmage> and supposedly an upstream feature
<bp0> how safe is update to beta?
<SwedeMike> bp0: depends on your hardware and what you use, it's from "perfectly safe" to "disaster"
<bp0> hrm
<bp0> is there a way to test what packages will break after the update?
<bp0> without updating
<bp0> PPAs for instance
<bazhang> no
<SwedeMike> no.
<ElementalDragon> the even more odd thing about when i try booting into Ubuntu.... i don't see a loading screen.... but i usually see a brief flash of an artifact-y version of my Windows desktop
<bazhang> all PPA are disabled
<bazhang> sounds like a wubi install
<SwedeMike> bp0: install on another media and try what you need there, if it works, it works.
<ElementalDragon> well.... it wasn't
<ElementalDragon> lol
<bazhang> not much is clear about your issue then
<bazhang> sounds like a complely failed install, to be honest
<bp0> is there a site like this for maverick? http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/
<bp0> ...
<bp0> evolution is removed?
<ElementalDragon> something else i just thought of which probably doesn't matter, either......
<ElementalDragon> pretty sure burning to a DVD instead of a CD isn't an issue
<voidmage> bp0: updating lucid to beta is broken ATM
<bp0> voidmage, really?
<bp0> thanks for the warning, just in time
<mawst> I updated from Lucid not more than a couple hours ago.
<SwedeMike> I'm curious if there is intel GM4500HD acceleration for h.264 with vlc/mplayer in 10.10, anyone know?
<voidmage> bp0: update manager won't let you update anyway
<voidmage> it'll be like "packages are broken"
<ElementalDragon> tried the LiveCD..... pretty much the same deal.... see the wallpaper, i see what appears to be a volume and power button on a bar in the top left corner, the cursor, and nothing else.  can't click either of the two buttons.... Ctrl+Alt+F1 still does nothing
<ElementalDragon> .... and again, i also see a flash of an artifact-y version of my Windows desktop
<ElementalDragon> i'm seriously thinking it's more my mobo and less the install
<Sary> voidmage, see bug 111971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111971 in kmplayer (Ubuntu) "[apport] kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (dup-of: 104019)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104019 in kmplayer (Ubuntu) "[apport] kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104019
<Sary> nah , Excuse me
<Sary> voidmage, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/111971
<voidmage> nope, don't have cdrom as a source
<Sary> voidmage, try . Navigate to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager | . Navigate to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager | From the list box up top select "Broken | Mark the broken packages for deletion | Apply
<Sary> I am sure you did try , sudo dpkg --configure -a | sudo apt-get install -f
<voidmage> no broken packages
<voidmage> already did dpkg --configure -a && apt-get install -f
<voidmage> if i check for broken packages before closing the "packages are broken" box in update-manger
<voidmage> the broken package is libdrm-nouveau
<voidmage> and it tries to remove ~100 packages
<Sary> odd !
<Sary> see http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/UbuntuPackages
<Sary> voidmage, see bug 572457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572457 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade (dup-of: 571743)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 571743 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "system upgrade 9.10 --> 10.04 could not calculate upgrade when both xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are installed" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571743
<voidmage> i'll just wait it out a few days in case it's stuck in partial upgrade territory
<ElementalDragon> yep.... DEFINITELY linking my issues to my sh*tty motherboard
<ElementalDragon> just finished installing 10.10 x86 on my Eee.... booted perfectly fine
<bazhang> ElementalDragon, watch the language please
<ElementalDragon> think when i actually have the money to do so.... saying goodbye to this Abit IP35-Pro and Core 2 Quad and getting a Core i5/i7, some DDR3, and a motherboard by any manufacturer that starts with "A" and ends in "sus"
<Madpilot> ElementalDragon, have you done a search for "<name of motherboard> + Ubuntu 10.04" on Google?
<ElementalDragon> or "E" and "VGA"
<JoshuaL> the update manager asks if it should do a partitial ugprade, is this a good idea to do or should i ignore it and wait a day before updating?
<ElementalDragon> well... did find a few things to try.... but i'm not gonna bother with that right now.  should get some sleep seeing as it's now 3:30AM
<ElementalDragon> one of which being moving the hard drives to the higher port/channel numbers.... the other being setting the drives to run in IDE mode on the SATA channels
<ElementalDragon> but then again.... these posts were made in mid-2008.... so who knows if the reasons for such issues haven't already been long since fixed
<vish> is there a way to get notified when someone has ssh'd into the system?
<vish> hmm , maybe not a +1 specific Q..
<nigelb> vish: I think yes
<vish> nigelb: cool! , how? :)
<nigelb> vish: hold on, lemme checkout, you'll hve to write some code
 * vish on the end edge of seat... and hangs tight!
<Dr_Willis> Hello all. Tryinng to make a bootable usb stik under 10.04 from a 10.10 ISO using the Usb-disk-creator tool. and i get a 'unknown command in syslinux config' (or similer) statement. ANyone noticed this befor? (looking at the config file now)
<kaini> If I intstall 10.10 now, will I have to reinstall/dist-upgrade when a new beta/rc/release launches?
<vish> kaini: yup
<Dr_Willis> reinstall or upgrade... that covers all bases.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> *weeps* still dosent like my nvidia chipset based laptop. BOoted up. made sounds.. screen is funny white/black blocks.
<Dr_Willis> Got it installed. Wee. Now getting floods of 'Unable to enumerate USB device XXXXXXXXX' on the consoles.  every console.  even inside screen.  and ive got no external usb devicves plugged into the laptop. ;)
<jfi> Dr_Willis, you don't have a mouse or an external keyboard?
<jfi> Dr_Willis, you can use lsusb to know what are your usb devices
<Dr_Willis> jfi:  i unplugged them when i saw the messages. and booted without them. I was able to blindly login to the console and install ssh service. so i got ssh'd in and can at least run commands now without seeing the spam.
<Dr_Willis> lets see what it says
<Sary> Appearance Preferences | Visual Effects .. chose option Normal: X Crash i get Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Dr_Willis> Ok wait a moment.. the spamming stopped
<Dr_Willis> I was doing a update/upgrade dist-upgrade over ssh. and it must of restarted some servcices.
<Dr_Willis> that was weird.. installing some more packages. then will reboot the laptop
<Sary> NVIDIA accelerated graphic drive ( version current )
<Dr_Willis> I cant even get to the desktoip yet on my nvidia system. :) had to ssh in and run  jockey-gtk
<Sary> Wow
<Dr_Willis> screen was total black/white blocks :) unuseable. I was able to install becuase i used some failsafe mode on the cd.  same issue with the install. so Luckly i was able to ssh in and get the drivers installed. (well installing)
<Sary> I cant set the Desktop Visual Effects with  NVIDIA accelerated graphic drive ( version current ) 256.53-ubuntu1
<Dr_Willis> I will try in about 3 min.. :)
<Sary> Nice
<Sary> Welcome o the beta Circle :)
<Sary> *to
<Dr_Willis> been doing this for the last 5+ releases.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Plymouyth and those Neovu (sp?) drivers are the MAJOR problem i have
<Sary> Yey , Respect :)
<Dr_Willis> System booted.. got to the desktop.. wee.. what UGLY wallpaper
<Dr_Willis> when did 'color smears' become  the standard :)
<Sary> Well , there is more than the wall :)
<Sary> How is the new installer to your eyes
<Dr_Willis> visual effects are working here
<Sary> Great , lucky you
<Dr_Willis> Nice how the installer worked. it even detected i was in Indiana,  noce it updated stuff.. but i STILL had updates after i rebooted the first time
<Sary> What am i missing
<Sary> Yeah , pretty huh
<Dr_Willis> 256.53 is my driver version here
<Sary> Mine as well
<Dr_Willis> using a .. lets see... GTS 360M video
<Dr_Willis> I got a NICE laptop. :)
<Sary> Fair Enough :)
<Dr_Willis> To be honest.. i had similer issues with my old laptop and its nvidia card.. and my desktop with ITS nvidia card.
<Dr_Willis> but no issues like you are having
<Sary> Well i am having this issue on my Dell , on the Macbook pro its just fine
<Dr_Willis> crashes when enableing compiz..
<Dr_Willis> or what happens exactly?
<Sary> Oh wait , on Dell when i go to NVIDIA X server Setting i got the message | You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Sary> Nah , i didn't even installed compiz yet
<Sary> just wanted to enable the normal option in Visual effects
<Sary> it was fine with Lucid though , even when using compiz
<Sary> I don't know , should i fail a bug about it ..
<Dr_Willis> Im confused... how are you going to get the effects.. without compuiz? and using compiz will require either the nvidia drivers.. or a supported 3d chipset that neovu supports.
<Dr_Willis> did i say that right>
<Dr_Willis> compiz requires the nvidia drivers. :) you wont get effects till you install them.
<Dr_Willis> (at least thats on my nvidia machines)
<Sary> Wait , i was trying to enable the normal option for the Awn theme .. i didn't have to on Lucid
<Sary> well , lemme try out how it goes with compiz
<Dr_Willis> Awn effects require compiz also...
<Dr_Willis> or a compositing window manager.
<Sary> Nah , require nothing as i remember
<Dr_Willis> You may want to double check that.
<Dr_Willis> Most of the docks required it.  at least for the effects to look properly
<jfi> You can enable compositing with metacity without having a accelerated graphics driver
<jfi> gconftool-2 -s  '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true
<Sary> Okay , compiz is working just fine
<Dr_Willis> ive never really under stood how compositing figured into the whole picture
<Dr_Willis> I do recall seeing an artical where even good old 'twm' is getting compositing support.
<Sary> Well , for Awn to look properly .. i just had to active the nvidia drive on 'Lucid
<Sary> and nothing else
<Sary> now on Maverick, i cant enable the normal option for the Visual effects
<Sary> Odd huh !
<Dr_Willis> the other 'extras' option works? just not the normal option?
<Dr_Willis> You did setup the nvidia drivers on maverick?
<Sary> Non of the options , just none
<Sary> Yep , the drive is active
<Dr_Willis> If the driver is working (run nvidia-settings and see?) you should be able to select the other options
<Sary> there is the NVIDIA X Server Setting ..
<Sary> i get " You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Sary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488220/
<Sary> brb
<Sary> Back
<Sary> A problem in libdconf0
<Sary> !hammertime
<Dr_Willis> about food time
<Sary> Not for me , i am fasting :)
<Sary> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<yofel> meh, I wonder what's up with hplip lately, I start a print job, and my network printer starts printing 5 minutes later -.-
<fi3ei2> is there anybody could create a usb of ubuntu 10.10 beta
<fi3ei2> ?
<Dr_Willis> yofel: Hold on.. what KIND of printer is it? a Brother?
<yofel> HP officejet 7300
<Dr_Willis> I had a simile rissue with a networked brother printer. switching to the PCL5 'generic' driver made it start working right.
<yofel> usually works fine, but lately printing jobs get  a lag for some reason
<Dr_Willis> I would have 10-40 min delay...
<Dr_Willis> dont sound like your issue however..
<Sary> Okay , NVIDIA Setting is there now .. what options could i set
<Dr_Willis> options for what? If you got the nvidia drivers going.. you shold be able to enable effects
<Sary> It is active . sill can't enable the visual effects
<Dr_Willis> open terminal try 'compiz --replace'
<Sary> Alright.
<Sary> That did it ,
<Sary> Dr_Willis, Perfect :)
<Dr_Willis> no idea why the gnome check box to enable them dident work
<Dr_Willis> now install ccsm and start tweaking your  eyecandy
<Sary> Yeah ,
<Sary> Sure
<Dr_Willis> only real feature i like is the ZOOM,
<Dr_Willis> also you may want to ebable the 'sync to vblank' or whatever its called. to reduce movie playback tearing
<Sary> Cool .. IT's on  , for the XVideo
<Sary> lol :D
<Sary> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<zniavre_> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=2302956
<zniavre_> oops sorry
<Sary> np
<Sary> http://wiki.compiz.org/CommonKeyboardShortcuts
<test_> hey ho,, can someone tell me how to install grub (missed it in the alternate installation). I got wifi on another laptop and a USB stck as my tools :)
<Volkodav> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<test_> Volkodav: link seems to be down :/
<yofel> link works fine here
<Volkodav> works here too
<test_> now it works here too thx a lot :)
<AlanBell> those testing maverick (or taking screenshots) who have access to the new font might like to set it as their default desktop font as per comments in bug 629622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629622 in Ubuntu Font Family "MIR+FFE: Inclusion of Ubuntu Font Family ~0.7 in Maverick (10.10)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629622
<penguin42> oh deal, the upgrade from last weeks alpha->current beta has left me at a busybox prompt
<penguin42> oh well, time to go out and have a wonder around and fight this when I come back
<mbwins> hi! it seems that after I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 i lost KMail. It shows as Not Installed in the Software center. Any idea if I can get my old mails back?
<mbwins> is there any way to roll back to 10.04?
<nigelb> kubuntu?
<mbwins> Ubuntu
<nigelb> that does seem to be a nasty bug in upgrade anyway
<mbwins> yup
<mbwins> it was all work related so I was hoping they're still saved someplace
<mbwins> lol :)
<mbwins> i checked www.ubuntu.com today and I said to myself: "wow, a new version"
<nigelb> ideally, you should be backing up before upgrading
<Dr_Willis> Trying the upgrade now. :)
<Dr_Willis> your mails are proberly saved somewhere.. :)
<Dr_Willis> the upgrade wouldent have any reason to touch stuff in your HOME
<nigelb> mbwins: check in  .kde/share/apps/kmail/
<mbwins> well, i was using Kmail, and now Kmail is no longer installed
<mbwins> k, hold on
<Dr_Willis> !info kmail
<ubottu> kmail (source: kdepim): KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.5-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 2345 kB, installed size 9072 kB
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install kmail
<Dr_Willis> and see if it installs
<yofel> mbwins: install it again, we had KDE updates, so a dependency conflict during the upgrade might have removed it
<BUGabundo> Dr_Willis: go with aptitude
<mbwins> k
<BUGabundo> I keep telling you guys that
<mbwins> will do
<BUGabundo> aptitude tends to manage broken depency way better
<nigelb> right
<BUGabundo> and kde is broken at the moment
<nigelb> I found firefox uninstalled when I used aptitude thanks to dependency resolution
<BUGabundo> I take that back
<BUGabundo> it no longer is
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   libbrasero-media0: Depends: brasero-common (< 2.31) but 2.31.91-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<nigelb> an redep of firefox needed to be downgraded
<Dr_Willis> Ive had TO many issues with apitude..
<BUGabundo> Dr_Willis: name ONE ? :P
<Dr_Willis> Had aptitude once remove 300+ packages.. then reinstalled them..
<nigelb> lo
<Dr_Willis> thats 300 :)
<nigelb> one thing about aptitide => want package $foo installed, it will get it for you
<nigelb> but it may have side effects which end being too nasty
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with apt-get and gdebi for my needs. for now. :)
<yofel> well, apt-get doesn't mess up that much anymore and since aptitude isn't in the default desktop installation anymore recommending apt-get is fine IMO
<nigelb> apt just says because $bar and $baz conflicting, $foo cannot be installed leaving you with a sane system at least
<BUGabundo> aptitude is _great_ *when* you know what you are doing :P
<mfraz74> is gdebi still supported in 10.10?
<nigelb> I think sc will take over
<BUGabundo> yofel: TIRANY !!
<yofel> :P
<Dr_Willis> mfraz74:  its not installed by default it seems. but it is still there
<Dr_Willis> mfraz74:  software center defaults to .deb 'handler' now.
<mfraz74> Dr_Willis: I had heard it was taken over by software centre, but wondered if you could still use gdebi if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> mfraz74:  i used it just 10 min ago to install ubuntu-tweak :)
<BUGabundo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BUGabundo>   libakonadi-kcal4: Depends: libkcal4 (= 4:4.5.0b-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<mfraz74> ok
<BUGabundo> guess kde is still broken
<Dr_Willis> hence the term beta testing. :)
<Dr_Willis> heh 3 hrs 9 min to upgrade...
<Dr_Willis> be back later ya all.
<Emery> how would i update to 10.10 from previous stable version ?
<bazhang> Emery, 10.10 is just in beta, so hardly stable; is this desktop or server
<Emery> i didnt say it was stable
<Emery> i just want to update to 10.10 beta
<Emery> from CLI if possible
<bazhang> update-manager -d
<Emery> that will work in cli?
<yofel> do-release-upgrade -d for cli
<bazhang> thought it was desktop
<Emery> ty
<SwedeMike> Emery: this is the first hit on the google search <how to upgrade ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html
<Emery> and ?
<SwedeMike> it has the information you were looking for.
<Emery> so does this channel
<bazhang> thanks SwedeMike !
<SwedeMike> wow.
<bazhang> nice link
<SwedeMike> talk about wanting handouts instead of a fishing rod.
<Emery> talk about #care
<bazhang> Emery, hmm?
<Emery> sarcasm.
<bazhang> Emery, people are volunteers.
<SwedeMike> bazhang: I don't think he cares.
<bazhang> lets move on then
<edgy> crimsun_: hi
<edgy> crimsun_: the sound is now working but i am afraid i don't know which trick you mentioned fixed it. can you please explain?
<killer999> Is it possible to rearrange messaging menu itmes by drag and drop....say i use gwibber more than evolution...can i move it to top?
<kandinski> hi, how stable is 10.10, can i risk installing it on my work computer?
<bazhang> kandinski, depends how important your data is; its still beta
<bazhang> kandinski, got a separate home partition?
<kandinski> I get that, but from trying it, what's your feeling?
<kandinski> yep, /home lives in its own partition
<bazhang> then not much to lose, but lots of breakage likely between now and the release
<thiebaude> kandinski, i have no problems myself with it
<kandinski> still, if a rogue program is going to overwrite stuff, /home is mounted and writeable...
<thiebaude> im using it as my only desktop right now
<bazhang> thats doubtful
<kandinski> thiebaude: thanks, I think I will risk it
<thiebaude> yw
<thiebaude> but remember things can break,:(
<thiebaude> i was only able to do partial updates, but i did not have any other problems
<kandinski> thiebaude: I will and i wikk keep a livedisc of 10.04 handy
<zniavre_> good afternoon there is a channel with ubuntu xserver devs no ? wich name please ?
<thiebaude> yep, good idea
<thiebaude> kandinski,
<thiebaude> imho flash player seems to be better in 10.10
<zniavre_> do you think they are working on nvidia 173.14.2x drivers usable with xserver1.9 ?
<thiebaude> not usre i have nvidia card myself
<thiebaude> use
<thiebaude> sure
<thiebaude> 8400 gs
<anon33> I installed gnome shell in the maverick beta and now I can't even boot up or access console
<anon33> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<zniavre_> can't you open a tty at gdm step
<zniavre_> ?
<anon33> gdm step?
<zniavre_> the place where you log before the desktop
<anon33> I can't get past the grub boot loader
<zniavre_> ho i do not know sorry
<anon33> Ugh.....
<vish> zniavre_: #ubuntu-x
<zniavre_> vish,  thank you
<vish> np...
<anon33> Can anyone help me out?
<vish> anon33: installing gnome-shell , shouldnt prevent you from booting, afaik... what else did you install
<vish> ?
<anon33> Everything that comes with it. I did "gnome-shell --replace"and then things went bonkers
<anon33> Did a hard reboot and now it just waits while booting, doing nothing but blinking the cursor
<vish> anon33: do you get grub options?
<anon33> Like for recovery mode?
<vish> yup..
<anon33> Yes, but recovery mode doesn't go anywhere
<anon33> I'm booting off the live disk note. Will I be able to remove gnome-shell from there?
<anon33> Now*
<vish> anon33: k.. not sure then , maybe someone else has an idea.. or you can try asking in #gnome-shell on irc: GIMPnet
<anon33> Wow, even booting off the live disk doesn't work
<sergeant_> does virtualbox work in ubuntu 10.10?
<Emery> ok, ill ask in here bazhang
<Emery> is it a common problem ?
<sergeant_> are yo talking to me Emery ?
<Emery> no
<bazhang> sergeant_, tried it yet?
<sergeant_> yeah
<sergeant_> the start button is grayed out
<bazhang> sergeant_, from the repos or the website
<sergeant_> website
<sergeant_> not OSE
<bazhang> sergeant_, not sure then. if you don't get an answer here , there is also #vbox though
<sergeant_> tried that
<Emery> bazhang can i still boot from busybox ?
<Sary> sergeant_,
<sergeant_> Sary, what?
<Sary> virtualbox working fine here
<sergeant_> yeah i think i got that working
<sergeant_> but not phpvirtualbox
<Sary> OSE , didn't tried Sun Yet
<the_dark_warrio> When setting an account with Empathy, it asks for a keyring password a lot. Is this a known bug?
<duffydack> happens to me..  so its a bug
<quidnunc> My flash plugin stopped working after installng maverick. What do I need to do?
<quidnunc> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dadush777> Hello, I Upgraded my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to 10.10 via Update Manager successfuly. Now whenver I close the RhythmBox window, it QUITS and not showing in the upper panel and I can't see the new added SoundMenu... what can I do?
<dadush777> anyone knows why?
<quidnunc> dadush777: Maybe you need to install rhythmbox-plugins and enable that plugin
<dadush777> where can I get that?
<dadush777> and why can't i see the new SoundMenu ?
<quidnunc> dadush777: The package is called rhythmbox-plugins
<quidnunc> dadush777: Sorry, I'm not familiar with SoundMenu. What is that?
<Lunar_Lamp> cycle
<Lunar_Lamp> cycle
<dadush777> the option they added to control music
<dadush777> in Ubuntu 10.10
<dadush777> and I checked and rhythmbox-plugins is installed in my ubuntu
<dadush777> I don't know why when I close the window, it shuts down
<dadush777> I saw that they added a Sound Menu in  Ubuntu which you can control your music
<TeaRex> Hello all! I wonder did anybody have any luck with gcc-4.5 and the new -flto -fuse-linker-plugin options in Maverick?
<TeaRex> cause all *I* get with it are compiler segfaults.
<TeaRex> at link time, I mean, compiling as such works.
<amabo> what's the method for turning on anti-aliasing for fonts in maverick? is this still the preferred method? http://j.mp/17TwKb
<kklimonda> amabo: have you checked system->preferences->appearance->fonts?
<penguin42> hmm I wonder if the upgrade failed somehow - my error is 'udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured' and that's dumped me at initramfs busybox prompt
<vish> did we drop the plan to use Banshee in UNE?
<amabo> kklimonda: yes
<psion> is anyone else here using 10.10 netbook edition?
<sergeant_> i want to
<sergeant_> i use the desktop version
<psion> I'm trying out the netbook edition and maybe it's just me, but the interface seems very buggy and slow
<psion> the new application interface on the left side, when I switch to a new app it hangs for maybe 10-20 seconds
<kklimonda> psion: its speed depends heavily on your gpu and drivers you use
<psion> kklimonda: I never had this issue previously
<vish> psion: yup , its still in development , hence its called beta ;)
<kklimonda> psion: well, then it's just buggy
<psion> vish: figured as much
<psion> was just wondering if anyone else has noticed this or if it's isolated to me
<vish> psion: Bug #604777 might be the one you mention , but filing a bug is the best way to get things moving ..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 604777 in Unity "Unity causing massive memory leak when hovering over the quicklists" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604777
<psion> ah yeah that's probably it
<psion> is there anyway to switch an installation from netbook edition to desktop?
<kklimonda> psion: when you login you can choose your session at the bottom of the screen
<penguin42> hmm it looks like my initramfs is rather broken
<penguin42> /sbin/udevadm contains  a test for udevtrigger and udevsettle to moan that they cna't run while udev is unconfigured and then exec's undevadm.upgrade with /bin/bash which ism' in the initramfs
<psion> kklimonda: gotcha, I just had it auto login
<Daekdroom> Anyone having problem with X suddenly refusing mouse clicks?
<psion> lol, well, I updated everything and now all I see is the background alternating with an all white screen ever second or so
<psion> it's rather seizure inducing
<ElVirolo> has anyone had problems starting gnome recently?
<ElVirolo> I don't know what log file to look at
<penguin42> right, fixed in a chroot with a dpkg --configure -a (didn't seem to do anything) then update-initramfs -u -k all
<penguin42> ElVirolo: Does it just log you back out or what?
<ElVirolo> penguin42 : yeah, the screen becomes black and then I'm back to GDM, whatever the session I choose. Moreover, the graphics seem quite slow
<penguin42> ElVirolo: OK, lets worry about broken before slow
<ElVirolo> penguin42, yeah you're right it's just that the slowness came at the same time as the brokeness :)
<penguin42> ElVirolo: Flip to a text console with ctrl-alt-f1 and see if you can log in as yourself, if you can then ~/.xsession-errors may give a clue to whats broken (but it always has a load of junk in anyway), maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old as well - it will have the X server logs from the session when you logged in just before it restarted gdm
<ElVirolo> penguin42 : I can login as myself (I'm actually using iirci on tty right now
<ElVirolo> i'll have a look at the logs
<ElVirolo> aaaah
<ElVirolo> i think I know
<ElVirolo> i think i don't have any space left on the hard drive
<ElVirolo> looks like it
<penguin42> ah, that one!
<penguin42> you know, it should actually tell you that and give you a way out
<ElVirolo> yeah, it's always the most obvious cause that one doesn't think about
<ElVirolo> well i just did apt-get clean
<ElVirolo> tadaaa
<ElVirolo> it works
<ElVirolo> thanks for your help :)
<penguin42> np
<kklimonda> hmmm.. my gnome-terminal doesn't notice that it looses focus i.e. cursor is still blinking. Anyone has seen a bug report about it?
<penguin42> kklimonda: Mine does, but I have sloppy focus, so it doesn't actually lose it unless i move over something else
<crimsun_> focus follows mouse (strict) FTW
<kklimonda> crimsun_: if only I've actually used mouse before I switch virtual desktops, notice that terminal "has" focus and start typing :)
<crimsun_> I tend to tile all terminal emulators
<kklimonda> crimsun_: what is the emergency fix for people who has installed alsa drivers from tarball?
<babai> i'm trying to run 10.10 beta in virtualbox and when installing guestadditions it says unknown version of X
<babai> is there anyway to install that?
<duffydack> no
<babai> duffydack: which xorg version does 10.10 use? 1.9?
<kklimonda> yes
<duffydack> vbox doesnt support it yet because its not final yet
<babai> k
<crimsun_> well, vbox svn head does
<crimsun_> (I'm patching in all the quilt bits for a new upload)
<emvee> hey crimsun_ tnks for before, still not getting sound after that though
<emvee> anything left to try?
<emvee> :)
<crimsun_> emvee: what's your current state of debugging?
<crimsun_> I don't maintain state ;)
<UndiFineD> stateless :P
<emvee> i don't know we did a lot of stuff
<emvee> ps 1270 1342 might have been the last command u gave me
<emvee> i have a bunch of commands listed in a file lol
<emvee> mostly just info gathering and analysing
<emvee> thought it was the xfce's mixer does wonky things on session login bug and it might be part of it, but seems to be beyond that
<crimsun_> emvee: ok, so speaker-test is audible, correct? Did you play another ogg vorbis file with ogg123 or paplay?
<emvee> sound test works
<crimsun_> actually, don't worry about paplay
<emvee> no it didn't work the ogg command
<emvee> it appears to work but no sound
<emvee> no errors though
<Kevlar> Implied agreement to a contract, oh I love the internet and their hopefulness
<Kevlar> anyway
<Kevlar> TOS agreed. There now its logged
<Kevlar> :D
<Kevlar> And not implied, but stated.
<Kevlar> Anyway, is there a command to install the beta through cannonical?
<kklimonda> what do you mean?
<Kevlar> other than downloading the beta in iso form?
<penguin42> how do you mean 'through cannonical'?
<penguin42> Kevlar: Do you have ubuntu already installed?
<Kevlar> like "install beta MM"
<crimsun_> emvee: pastebin your amixer
<Kevlar> yes
<penguin42> Kevlar: Run do-release-upgrade
<Kevlar> okay!
<Kevlar> that easy?
 * penguin42 can't remember if you need -d for the betas
<kklimonda> do-release-upgrad -d
<Kevlar> shouldnt I be specific to which release and upgrade?
<emvee> http://pastebin.com/zKgJ5uxf
<penguin42> Kevlar: It should tell you
<Kevlar> okay
<Kevlar> let me give it a go
<Kevlar> Thank you Mr. Penguin42,
<penguin42> No problem
<Kevlar> oh it says no new release found, let me try with -d
<Kevlar> THAT did it!
<Kevlar> needed the -d
<crimsun_> emvee: does unmuting 'Headphone' do anything?
<Kevlar> it allows sound to be emitted through your headphone jack
<Kevlar> :D
<emvee> YES
<emvee> ogg123 works now
<emvee> :)
<crimsun_> emvee: no wonder people with pulse don't have this issue ;)
<zedkappa> hello
<crimsun_> emvee: that is /not/ a reason to install pulse, however ;)
<emvee> how do i stop it always being auto muted?
<Kevlar> Penguin42 after I do that, does it automatically install?
<Kevlar> nmn got my own q answwered
<crimsun_> emvee: just for kicks, can you mute it, reboot, login, and use 'sudo alsactl init 0', and test again whether ogg123 is audible?
<zedkappa> 14:01 < zedkappa> hello, how can i assist 10.10 in finding init? it gives me the error 'No init found'. i used the latest  beta and made a live usb using unetbootin, and am running an Acer Aspire One.
<emvee> okay..
<emvee> bb
<zedkappa> i have used unetbootin before with betas without any problems
<emvee> uh mute everything or just headphones?
<crimsun_> emvee: don't touch the volume/mute at all
<crimsun_> emvee: have you already rebooted?
<emvee> no
<crimsun_> emvee: ah, sorry, I thought you already had. Right, only mute 'Headphone'.
<emvee> ok
<yofel> crimsun_: some advice please: I have a hardware mute button here that remembers its state after reboot, software is umuted on login in KDE which works fine as long the button is set to unmuted on boot. If it's muted I end up with 'hardware muted, software unmuted', pressing the button gives me 'hardware unmuted, software muted' meaning no sound unless I go to the soundapplet and switch only the software switch, what should I file a bug against?
<emvee> ok
<emvee> rebooted and the others have gone to mute again too
<crimsun_> emvee: is this /after/ 'sudo alsactl init 0' ?
<emvee> i don't think i've used that command before
<Kevlar> try sudo format c
<emvee> sorry
<Kevlar> :D
<emvee> forgot
<emvee> ok that unmuted everything
<emvee> and sound works
<emvee> try rebooting?
<crimsun_> awesome
<crimsun_> I'll make that change in alsa-utils, then, and upload it
<emvee> should that stop it auto mute?
<emvee> cool
<crimsun_> this wipes out an entire class of bugs, yay
<emvee> awesome :)
<crimsun_> yofel: hmm, so there's a desync? And you're using pulse now, correct?
<crimsun_> i.e., I /think/ Kubuntu 10.10 has pulse now
<yofel> right, KDE (phonon) now uses pulse as backend
<emvee> crimsun i will reboot and check it stays unmuted. it should now eh?
<crimsun_> emvee: no, it won't necessarily stay unmuted
<crimsun_> emvee: I haven't actually committed the fix to the package yet, and it hasn't been compiled and made available for download to your computer yet ;)
<emvee> ah, but this helps u for that fix?
<crimsun_> yes, you've just confirmed the fix, that's all
<emvee> ok
<emvee> i'll try rebooting anywayz
<emvee> just for a kick i guess
<emvee> heh
<yofel> and yes, it gets out of sync if the button is set to muted on login, as software is always unmuted
<crimsun_> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<emvee> ls
<emvee> ok
<emvee> no :)
<emvee> thanks anyay crimsun
<emvee> the patch should be released around when yathink
<FoolsRun> hello, I just installed the Maverick beta on an Acer netbook and am getting constant crashes from Unity and Mutter. Has anyone else seen this?
<crimsun_> emvee: next week, probably Monday. Maybe tomorrow if I have a lot of free time this weekend [unlikely].
<emvee> ok neat
<emvee> hey small issue how do i get thunderbird to display an icon in the top panel? it's not an option in the add aps
<emvee> and drag dropping doesnt do it
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to close Rhythmbox window without quiting the application with the new indicator?
<yofel> crimsun_: log when pressing mute button while synced: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488404/ - while out of sync: http://paste.ubuntu.com/488405/
<crimsun_> yofel: thanks. Will have to look later; I'm a bit frazzled from fixing vbox.
<killer999> hey...is it possible to select different themes for different gwibber streams?
<zniavre_> !info nouveau
<yofel> np, thanks
<ubottu> Package nouveau does not exist in maverick
<yofel> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver (experimental). In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.0.16+git20100805+b96170a-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 104 kB, installed size 284 kB
<zniavre_> yofel thank you
<zniavre_> in fact i was looking for how-to or tuto's ...
<yofel> zniavre_: make sure nvidia-current is purged, it should use nouveau by default then if it's installed
<yofel> if you have no xorg.conf
<zniavre_> yofel thank you again > im using  usualy legacy nvidia.run wich it does not work at this moment
<yofel> zniavre_: hm, then try to run the .run with --deinstall I think and reinstall the mesa package
<yofel> and maybe use debsums to check for other missing files
<zniavre_> already done (right now with "vesa"
<yofel> as the nvidia .run deletes system files :/
<zniavre_> ok i did not know this specific point
<zniavre_> do you think the nouveau driver from maverick is 3d'able?
<yofel> zniavre_: yes, if you install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<zniavre_> ok let's try it   see you soon
<bjsnider> the flag is --uninstall i think
<bjsnider> but he's probably pooched his system so it doesn't really matter
<FoolsRun> Hi, got dropped earlier. I'm getting nearly constant crashes when using Unity.
<FoolsRun> Anyone else haveing this issue?
<FoolsRun> guess not :)
<yofel> well, can you be a bit more precise? *what* crashes?
<FoolsRun> Mutter, Unity-Application... something
<FoolsRun> daemon
<zniavre> yofel thankyou again
<yofel> hm, I think I heard about some mutter issues, can't remember anything precise now though :/
<emvee> thanks crimsun_ i'm off cyas
<FoolsRun> I guess I could just use the Desktop Edition, it's just strange
<Volkodav> y
<vish> n
<penguin42> m
<yofel> z
<charlie-tca> l
<killer999> is it posiible to assign sound to nitfy-osd?
<psion> ok so there's a widget that shows my battery life in the top bar around the notification area, accidently removed it, anyone know what it's called? I think it's part of another widget that I closed
<penguin42> psion: Is it gnome-power-manager?
<psion> I don't have that installed so I don't think so
<edgy> crimsun_: ping
<psion> edgy: pong
<edgy> psion: do you have experience in sound issues?
<psion> not really, not since 2.4.x kernels
<psion> it usually works out of the box for me
<edgy> psion: strange! ;0
<emvee> just installed the updates for maverick, now when i reboot there's a stall then message "atiixp-modem: codec reset timeout" then it continues to log in ok
<emvee> ?
<bdogg> hey has anyone figured out how to install nautilus-elementary in maverick beta?
<bdogg> its not working for me
<penguin42> emvee: I'd say file a bug against linux for that
<undifined> hmmm, I am trying to get my sound working again, cmpci had been blocklisted in alsa, and it seems it was ported to oss4 ? how would i get it working again pulseaudio does not see my hardware
<emvee> where does it get filed?
<emvee> just on launchpad?
<penguin42> emvee: Just run ubuntu-bug linux    from a shell on your maverick box
<emvee> ok thanks
<emvee> penguin do you think this would be filesystem kernalconfig or networking bug
<lucidfox> Wow
<lucidfox> software-center has become much faster recently
<lucidfox> good job!
<vish> lucidfox: you should tell that when mvo is around ;)
<penguin42> emvee: I'd say neither, it just sounds like a device driver issue
<emvee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/630411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630411 in linux (Ubuntu) "atiixp-modem codec reset timeout error on login after updates" [Undecided,New]
<emvee> yup
<emvee> btw is my email invisible to you
<undifined> emvee, Email: No public address provided.
<emvee> np
<undifined> but if you had an address there, goog might already have it
<bsanders> Hey all, what's the package name(s) for the Sun jre/firefox plugin?  I'm on Maverick (current as of today) AMD64.  I've already added the parter repo and apt-get update, and I don't see it when I apt-cache search sun-java
<emvee> it wasn't public before, i just wondered if you others could see it if you logged in
<dubby> hey anyone, the rythmbox indicator applet for the gnome panel does not show
<dubby> I was wondering if there was a setting to activate it
<jfi> bsanders, apt-cache search java6 |grep sun
<jfi> sun-java6-plugin - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<bsanders> jfi, that returns nothing
<jfi> so you don't have the repo
<bsanders> its checked in software sources in the other software tab
<bsanders> "partner"
<jfi> you can use the old repo
<jfi> the one from lucid for java
<jfi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/588589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 588589 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "please create sun-java6 packages to maverick" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jfi> my bad, it does not seem to be available for maverick, I am getting it from the lucid repo
<bsanders> Ah.  Thanks a bunch, I'll add the source for lucid.  Thought I'd gone crazy
<jfi> maybe it is safer to install it from the sun archive, to avoid future conflict
<kklimonda> installing it from lucid should be save
<kklimonda> safer than installing from SUN's repos imo
<jfi> well, that's just un tgz that you can extract to any dir
<jfi> you can put it in your homedir and do a link of the .so in the plugin dir of ff
<ilumi> the 10.10 beta comes with some kind of flash preinstalled, which doesnt work with youtube, anyone know what it is and how to remove it?
<penguin42> ilumi: How do you know it has some kind of flash preinstalled?
<penguin42> ilumi: What does about:plugins say ?
<ilumi> penguin42, it says flv YES, but doesnt say what, and adobe flash is not installed
<ilumi> penguin42, video/flv 	Flash video 	flv 	Yes
<penguin42> ilumi: If it's firefox and you have a line that says video/flv in a table what's the title above that table - is it VLC Multimedia plugin ?
<ilumi> penguin42, yes i have vlc plugins showing
<penguin42> ilumi: My guess is that will play an flv file of some form but  I've never come across it
<ilumi> penguin42, any idea how to remove it, or stop firefox from recognizing it?
<penguin42> ilumi: Try removing totem-plugins and then quitting firefox completely and restarting
<ilumi> penguin42, yes, that makes sense, but i only want to remove the flash plugin, not all of the,
<ilumi> penguin42, i will look into totem plugins, thank you
<penguin42> ilumi: I don't know more about the inside of totem plugins
<undifined> thanks Sary|a your pointer helped me to have sound output again, but now, it's very slow to react, like 2 minute delay
<shauno> Is there any configuration for utouch (support for apple trackpads)? I'm not finding anything obvious
<kklimonda> ilumi: the thing that comes with ubuntu preinstalled isn't flash and it doesn't prevent you from installing flash from flashplugin-installer package
<ilumi> kklimonda, nope, but i have a x64 plugin i want to use, and it doesnt see that, i think because it recognizes the other one first
<ilumi> kklimonda, or maybe i just put it in a wrong directory
<ilumi> cd
<kklimonda> that's more likely - the flv plugin has nothing to do with flash
<ilumi> kklimonda, is the firefox on 10.10 32 or 64 bit?
<ilumi> 10.10 x64, i assume its 64
<kklimonda> yes, x64
<kklimonda> great, nautilus has just crashed in a middle of copying of thousands files..
<ilumi> kklimonda, OO, thats not nice
<leifw> I have a maverick install I've been keeping up to date after upgrading from lucid a week or two ago. What is the supported way to try out the netbook interface without destroying the existing install? Is it invertible?
<penguin42> leifw: You can install ubuntu-netbook and when you login it'll give you a choice, it does change some stuff
<leifw> thanks, penguin42
<billybigrigger> anyone know where to get a hold of the ambiance-maverick-beta theme that ubuntu is complaing i don't have?
<htorque> billybigrigger, ambiance-maverick-beta is now called ambiance ;)
<markit> Where can I download Kubuntu 10.10 beta CD? Here I find only dvd: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/maverick/beta/
<zniavre> markit, here maybe ? >http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/
<markit> zniavre: are them LIVE version?
<markit> oh, yes they are
<markit> thanks a lot
<zniavre> :o)  you are welcome
<penguin42> is anyone else finding virtual-machine-manager crashing a lot in Maverick?
 * penguin42 likes the way the new installer installs stuff while you're filling in the details
<voidmage> when i try to submit a bug with ubuntu-bug i get this error
<voidmage> Error showing url: Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/firefox-4.0" (No such file or directory)
<penguin42> voidmage: When you submit a bug it tries to open your 'current' webbrowser
<voidmage> i had firefox 4 installed for maybe a day
<penguin42> voidmage: For some reason it's set to /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 which I guess you installed and removed?
<voidmage> purged it and it's still trying to run it
<penguin42> yeh
<voidmage> which alternative controls that?
<penguin42> try picking it on preferences->Preferred applications
<voidmage> that's weird
<voidmage> do you have a maverick install running?
<penguin42> yes
<voidmage> can you test this for me? open nautlius, go to /bin, then try to go to ~
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> voidmage: Worked here; I did it by clciking on the File system icon and navigating down to bin and then clicking on my users home directory
<voidmage> can you try it with the address bar?
<penguin42> voidmage: If I goto location and type ~ it says can't find /bin/~
#ubuntu+1 2010-09-05
<DonSlice> Ah sweet.
<DonSlice> Anyone having issues with Guake in regards to bashrc formatting/coloring?
 * penguin42 doesn't know guake
<jasbutut> I got partial upgrade, how about you?
<DonSlice> I don't think I got a partial upgrade.
<penguin42> jasbutut: Couple of stuck packages; evolution in particular
<DonSlice> oh. right. derp
<jasbutut> @penguin42: I got much, include nvidia driver. Totally 50 MB on 30 packages.
<penguin42> not sure what the current state of nvidia is; I'm just left with evolution
<jasbutut> I'm looking out how to know which update is safe?
<penguin42> one way to find out!
<jasbutut> how?
<penguin42> try it!
<jasbutut> I tr
<jasbutut> I'm trying to find the safe one.
<penguin42> jasbutut: But there are still plenty of things that go wrong, so don't do it on a critical machine
<jasbutut> I still waiting. Maybe dependencies resolve itself next few hours.
<jasbutut> And now scanning the forum, maybe someone got same issue.
<scott_ino> hello, I'd like to test my multi-touch and I know ubuntu is doing major work on multi-touch for next release but I'd like to try and test now with whatever existing packages exist. Utouch doesn't seem to be there
<penguin42> scott_ino: If no one here can answer you might want to try #ubuntu-x
<scott_ino> ty penguin42
<DonSlice> Anyone having issues with Guake in regards to bashrc formatting/coloring. I have my bash set to be all pretty blue, but guake strips it. :(
<scott_ino> I know they're working on a completely new implementation but I'd like to try with the existing tools
<voidmage> penguin42: thanks for testing that earlier, wrote a small patch that should fix it
<penguin42> no problem
<DonSlice> When I run guake from the menu, it fails to interpret bashrc correctly (ie, formatting is messed up, and it strips the color). However, when I run guake from the terminal, it works as expected.
<DonSlice> Any ideas on what's going on?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. When I'm searching for files using Unity's new "app chooser", it looks like my windows manager reboots.
<litropy> it happens after I type in a few characters.
<litropy> Also, this happens if I click an icon (still within the app chooser)
<litropy> I guess we can still call it a launcher, per netbook-launcher]
<C-S-B> jackd broken for anyone else?
<crimsun_> C-S-B: what error message?
<C-S-B> I stand corrected, ardour is fine, its when loading reaper within wine using winasio
<crimsun_> ergh, wine
<C-S-B> tell me about it
<C-S-B> this was working in lucid however
<bdogg> does anyone know what happened to the rythmbox applet in maverick beta?
<C-S-B> its in the sound applet
<C-S-B> ^
<bdogg> so it was just removed and now the its the sound applet?
<C-S-B> I think thats where it always was going to be
<bdogg> :/ thats kinda dumb
<C-S-B> how so>
<bdogg> they should have just added the controls to the actual rythmbox applet
<bdogg> instead of merging it with the sound applet
<bdogg> but idk, i guess they have some reason for why the did things that way that im not aware of
<crimsun_> the design is in mpt's blog
<crimsun_> also, it's open source; feel free to add the controls to the actual rb applet
<bdogg> lol, thats to advanced for me
<Hew> Hi guys. I've upgraded to 10.10 on my desktop, but now it just drops me to a terminal login, or just gives a blank screen. I removed xorg.conf but that didn't fix it. Have similar problems been reported by others?
<gnomefreak> Hew: nvidia?
<Hew> gnomefreak, fglrx, but I removed xorg.conf in the hope it defaulted to ati/radeon
<gnomefreak> Hew: ati not sure about but it is a good chance it is caused by the transition to x1.9
<Hew> looking at Xorg.0.log it looks like there is a segfault.
<gnomefreak> than that isnt the same
<gnomefreak> does it say no screens found?
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Beta Released : See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta | Firefox 4.0 will not make 10.10 | The Ubuntu font information can be found http://tinyurl.com/347wdr6
<gnomefreak> much better :)
<Hew> gnomefreak, I can't see that anywhere, I don't think so
<Hew> "Segmentation fault at address (nil)"
<Hew> "Caught signal 11 (Segmentation failt). Server aborting"
<gnomefreak> Hew: it would be at teh bottom. file a bug on the segfault
<gnomefreak> Hew: yeah you would see no screens found with that error as well
<Hew> gnomefreak, I can't see a crash report in /var/crash for this (other than one for plymouthd). What's the proper way to report this, ubuntu-bug xorg?
<gnomefreak> it seems the fixed nvidia-current was uploaded since yesterday morning
<gnomefreak> Hew: what ati driver are you using?
<gnomefreak> fglrx?
<Hew> gnomefreak, I was using fglrx with 10.04, but I have removed xorg.conf as part of debugging this problem.
<Hew> gnomefreak, I'd rather switch to ati/radeon to test with 10.10
<gnomefreak> Hew: did you rename or remove?
<Hew> rename
<gnomefreak> Hew: ubuntu-bug xorg-driver-fglrx
<Hew> gnomefreak, should I put xorg.conf back, or just leave things as-is?
<gnomefreak> Hew: it doesnt matter what you want to use when filing a bug report. and i do think we still have nonfree ati driver in repos
<Hew> ok
<gnomefreak> Hew: leave it as is but you maay need to attach it to bug report. and let them know you renamed it
<gnomefreak> Hew: if you use jockey to install drivers it will give you the option on what one you want
 * gnomefreak be back
 * Hew is reporting it now
<gnomefreak> k
<Hew> gnomefreak, bug 630599, thanks for your help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630599 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 10.10 fails to load xorg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630599
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> Hew: attach you xorg.conf file
<gnomefreak> gfaim is not in english :(
<gnomefreak> Please note that those recipes are written in French.
<gnomefreak> of course why not in french
<Nafai> I just upgraded to Maverick and whenever a window is maximized, the window controls and title bar aren't displayed.
<Hew> gnomefreak, that's difficult because I'm reporting from my netbook, but I'll try
<gnomefreak> Nafai: disable compiz
<gnomefreak> see if that helps
<Nafai> Yeah, I've tried turning off and on compiz and it makes no difference
<gnomefreak> Nafai: are they covered by the menu bar?
<Nafai> interesting
 * gnomefreak not seeing this problem
<Nafai> if I hit Control-Space, one of the options is "Bring titlebar onscreen"
<Nafai> but it doesn't do anything
<Nafai> nope, if I turn on "autohide" on my top panel, when it hides, it doesn't show the title bar
<gnomefreak> i remember seeing the bug but IIRC it was compiz on <=10.04
 * Nafai nods
<vlcn> hmm
<vlcn> I thought chrome was going to be the default in une 10.10?
<vlcn> well, chromium I guess
<gnomefreak> vlcn: not until 10.04 on UNR only
<vlcn> what?
<vlcn> isn't 10.04 the current release?
<gnomefreak> vlcn: 10.10 in devel
<vlcn> you lost me
<gnomefreak> 10.10 is in development see /topic for more info
<gnomefreak> this channel is for 10.10
<vlcn> yes.  but you said not until 10.04
<gnomefreak> 11.04
<gnomefreak> sorry
<vlcn> oh, okay
<vlcn> is there any way to make chromium look less awkward?
<Nafai> awkward?
<vlcn> you either get the system theme and the tabs get pushed down(and typicallydon't match)
<vlcn> or you are stuck with what chrome has built in which doesn't match
<voidmage> vlcn: i don't understand, can you screenshot it?
<vlcn> don't have any way to atm
<Nafai> gnome-screenshot?
<vlcn> not on that machine atm
<Nafai> gnomefreak: figured out my issue, for some reason maximus was added to my startup programs
<vlcn> hmm
<vlcn> anyone know what happened to /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<DanaG> Say, if I want to try r600 gallium, how do I tell xorg to use /usr/lib/dri/gallium/r600_dri.so ?
<DanaG>  ?
<DanaG> er, somehow ended up with an extra '?'.
<DanaG> hmm, timidity through pulseaudio is stuttery... the timing is not quite right.
<DanaG> It's true even if I schedtool it to FIFO.
<DanaG> Actually, it seems to get less laggy as time goes on.
<bdogg> how do you enable accelerated composting on chrome?
<bdogg> how do you enable accelerated composting on chrome in ubuntu?
<bdogg> anyone?
<SwedeMike> bdogg: it's bad form to repeat oneself and demand answers by filling the channel with "anyone?" etc.
<bdogg> no one?
<bdogg> -_
<bdogg> -_-
<omgh4x> anyone here?
<papegaaij> hi all
<papegaaij> i'm trying to install the 10.10 beta, but i'm having trouble with my Silicon Image 3114 SATA controller
<papegaaij> the sata_sil driver is loaded, but none of the harddisks are detected
<papegaaij> on top of that, the commandline is not very usable in graphics mode, because it is way too slow
<papegaaij> i don't get it, the sata_sil driver is loaded, but the only scsi drive that shows up is the usb-stick i use for booting
<gogeta> yo does 10.10 support booting btrfs directly or do i need a ext /boot
<yofel> you need ext /boot for now
<gogeta> 32 mb still a good size
<yofel> if you only need one or two kernels then it should be enough
<yofel> hm
<yofel> I would recommend at least 50 though, the initrd images are pretty large here
<gogeta> ok
<gogeta> well i remove old kernels
<gogeta> so 50mb should be a perfect buffer
<gogeta> smack grub2 devs again
<gogeta> lol
<yofel> right, but here I get 4.3M vmlinuz + 2.3M system.map + 12M initrd per kernel, and additional ~7M for grub
<yofel> 64bit
<gogeta> systems been out sence 2008 and grub still has no support
<gogeta> lol
<yofel> I didn't follow btrfs that closely, but I think there's some licensing issue in the way
<gogeta> figured id giv the unti btrfs+compression a try
<papegaaij> hmmm, how do i install ubuntu if the installer doesn't detect my harddrives? :/
<gogeta> its gpl lol
<gogeta> it pretty mutch left off where riser fs stoped
<papegaaij> i really don't get it, the right drivers are loaded, but the hdd's just don't show up
<gogeta> its to overcome the shortcomings of ext4
<yofel> papegaaij: does the kernel see them at least?
<gogeta> for stuff like extra large drives snapshops compression support
<papegaaij> yofel: they don't show up in dmesg
<papegaaij> so, i guess not
<yofel> papegaaij: then file a bug against the kernel with 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<omgh4x> hey I installed xubuntu 10.10 on my comp with an ssd and it is ridiculously slow...did I do something wrong?
<gogeta> i ear turning on compression makes the ssd fly
<gogeta> hear
<yofel> omgh4x: what's slow, the UI or the system in general?
<omgh4x> well it took me two minutes to boot after post
<yofel> ah, hm..
<yofel> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<gogeta> i think the inital compression is slow
<gogeta> after its fast
<omgh4x> would it help by downgrading to the stable
<gogeta> or use ext4
<gogeta> btrfs is still very young
<omgh4x> i am using ext4
<gogeta> by defuly its btffs now
<gogeta> defult
<yofel> omgh4x: well, you can't really downgrade, can you try bootchart? might give a clue about what's taking so long
<omgh4x> i can format it. im running on live now
<yofel> well, that will certainly work if you want 10.04 back
<omgh4x> plus when i set my bios to achi or whatever it is, it would not boot
<gogeta> yea unless your running a netbook idont see any huge changes
<gogeta> soiunds like it installed to btrfs
<gogeta> it will convery a ext over
<gogeta> convert
<omgh4x> well I looked and it said it was ext4
<yofel> it shouldn't I think, at least I'm running mav with ext4 fine
<gogeta> if he used auto btrfs in defult
<omgh4x> i just said "erase entire disk and install"
<gogeta> yep
<omgh4x> and ext4 was the first option
<gogeta> btrfs
<ginbuntu> I am running ubuntu 10.10 beta, can I install kubuntu-desktop on it and use the latest version of KDE?
 * yofel checks his latest test installation
<yofel> ginbuntu: should work
<yofel> ginbuntu: here the installer used ext4 as default (tested 2 days ago)
<yofel> er, gogeta ^
<omgh4x> is there a way I can check my current filesystem to see if its btrfs?
<omgh4x> im new to linux
<yofel> omgh4x: try to mount it without defining the filesystem type and check the output of 'mount' after that
<omgh4x> well I just tried the command mount and it returned "/dev/sda1 on / type ext4"
<omgh4x> and some other stuff
<omgh4x> does that help?
<yofel> didn't you run a live disk right now? I think that's the live disk filesystem
<omgh4x> on my drive now
<yofel> ah, then you have ext4
<omgh4x> ive switched so much i thought I was live lol
<yofel> haha
<omgh4x> thats the weird part becuase I though ext4 was optimized for ssds right?
<yofel> actually btrfs is optimized for ssds, ext4 has trim support now, but you might need to add the 'discard' mount option to enable that
<yofel> can't remember if it's on by default or not
<gogeta> great
<AlanBell> is Ubuntu One broken on Maverick?
<gogeta> cant make it usn bootable
<omgh4x> i think Im going to back to stable
<omgh4x> and see if it works better
<omgh4x> well I was never on stable so I hope Im not just going in circles
<omgh4x> so should I put my bios to ahci because last time I did that, id did not even boot
<omgh4x> right now its on ide
<gogeta1> rrg
<gogeta1> great how do i make this dammed thing bootable in windows
<gogeta1> annoying
<babai> i'm hit by this bug when trying to install maverick from usb https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/621951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 621951 in lvm2 (Ubuntu Maverick) "udevd-work[674]: kernel-provided name 'dm-5' and NAME= 'mapper/main-server1a--lu cid-cow' disagree, please use SYMLINK+= or change the kernel to provide the prop er name " [Medium,Triaged]
<babai> any solution to this?
<papegaaij> yofel: I just found that the sata_sil driver seems to detect the 2 drives
<papegaaij> at least, I think it is, it is logging this for 2 drives: ata8: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)
<papegaaij> but then: ata8.00: NODEV after polling detection
<papegaaij> perhaps it is related to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542223
<gogeta1> well
<gogeta1> i cant make this this usb boot
<rom1v> hi
<papegaaij> yofel: i think the bug has already been reported: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16606
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16606 in Serial ATA "sata_sil no longer detects sata hard disk" [High,New]
<rom1v> in ubuntu software center, how to filter "free software only"?
<Katsuki> Anyone having applications un-installing themselves on reboot?
<Katsuki> And does anyone know how to stop this?
<yofel> papegaaij: interesting...
<Katsuki> Program in question is Progress quest
<papegaaij> yofel: it seems 2.6.35 isn't working very well with some sil_sata devices
<yofel> right, reading the report right now
<papegaaij> i don't think it's a good idea to upgrade when the hdd is not working :)
<Katsuki> You two mind sharing this link your reading?
<papegaaij> Katsuki: you mean this: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16606
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 16606 in Serial ATA "sata_sil no longer detects sata hard disk" [High,New]
<Katsuki> ha ouch
<Katsuki> I've got maverick working okay, guess I be lucky
<papegaaij> you are also using the sata_sil driver?
<papegaaij> it's pretty obvious when you are hitting this bug :)
<papegaaij> i'm giving up on this
<papegaaij> i guess i have to wait untill this is fixed in the kernel before installing 10.10
<Katsuki> Just continue using the old kernel
<Katsuki> Never mind I see its all versions 2.5
<Dr_Willis> We are not dead.. we are just Pining for the Fjords!
<Katsuki> So anyone here actually running 0.10
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Yes i am - on 2 machines
<Katsuki> Restarted them yet?
<Dr_Willis> several times
<Dr_Willis> updated, upgraded, installed stuff.. rebooted...
<Dr_Willis> one is a clean install. one is a Upgrade
<Katsuki> No problems?
<Dr_Willis> None past getting the installer/live cd  to actually work on my  nvidia systems
<Katsuki> Well II'm running a Nvidia system did an upgraded from 10.04 no problems at all but it wont let me uninstall some applications or install some, and when I do it just reverts back after a reboot
<Katsuki> Tbh I'm getting sick of uninstalling wine
<Katsuki> and having to reinstall Progress quest
<Katsuki> Of course it's not system critical just annoying
<undifined> :) pleanty of updates again
<undifined> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488694/
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had any of those issues..
<Dr_Willis> Hmm,, did UbuntuOne vanish in 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> Tomboy notes seems connected and synced.. but the UbuntuOne directory dosent have the 'connect' button at the top. and no applet in my panel to show im connected
<undifined> Dr_Willis, no, it is still installed
<Dr_Willis> odd. not seeing the panel icon here.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps i disabled that on autostart some how
<Dr_Willis> wasent there supposed to be some 'sync firefox' via ubuntu one feature in the works?
<undifined> yes it does that, but i sync chrome with google
<undifined> i used xmarks before
<undifined> which I recommend if you switch platforms often
<penguin42> has anyone had something where the screen unlock refuses to take the return?  Had it a couple of time in the last few weeks
<Dr_Willis> Ive not seen the issuie yet penguin42 . but i normally disable the loc
<Alan> Does ubuntu dislike aptitude or something? I notece it's not in a default installation any more...
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: It's a bit odd, it's only happened pretty rarely and it's taking keys as I type them
<Dr_Willis> perhaps its usinbg enter to change focus..  i havent seen the issue.  but i always disable the screen lock feature alspo
<penguin42> nod
<Dr_Willis> Ok.. did they rename the icon/menu item for the 'hardware drivers' helper tool  Again!  :)
<Dr_Willis> heh. now we got to correct all the guides/docs and factoids. :)
 * penguin42 has 'additional drivers' now
<Dr_Willis> This is like the 3rd name change I thik. :)
<Dr_Willis> at least Now its at the Top of the menu
<Dr_Willis> This is my upgrade box. so i am not sure how pristine that menu is on this system. I have lots  of extra non-default entries i bet
<penguin42> nod, I have most of the planet installed on here
<penguin42> my preferences menu has a few things that are duped because one is Gnome and the other is {kde, xthingy)
<Dr_Willis> Yep - lots of those here also.
<Dr_Willis> Gee.. i just noticed in gnome.. screensaver.. you still cant confgure much of anything..
<Dr_Willis> Joys
 * penguin42 lets this <--- machine upgrade while I have breakfast
<Alan> so... what's the deal with aptitude?
<Alan> any reason why it's not included any more?
<magnetron> !info aptitude maverick
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 2217 kB, installed size 6612 kB
<edgy> crimsun_: hi
<undifined> Alan, aptitude seems to lead a life of its own, it wants to uninstall things i just installed
<yofel> Alan: can't do anything you can't already do with apt-cache/get or dpkg, and thus wastes space on the CD
<Alan> yofel: is it on the server CD?
<penguin42> oh cool; I never did give in to people telling me I should learn aptitude over apt-{get/cache}
<Alan> yofel: because aptitude is really useful as a user interface when you don't have X running, but in addition to that, it's actually less crap with dependencies etc.
<yofel> Alan: afaik yes, but I'm not 100% sure
<yofel> well, you can always install it, it's just not installed by default anymore on desktops
<Alan> seems to know the difference between a manually installed and auto-installed package
<yofel> well, I use aptitude myself, but if they say it wastes space on the CD then I'm ok with it not being there by default
<Alan> How the hell can it take up that much space?
<Alan> managed perfectly fine for the last few releases....
<edgy> crimsun_: you remember when i installed the ppa for audio dev and the sound device disappear and you told you are going to fix it upstream then we continue debugging, then you went for something and we couldn't meet again?
<Alan> ah well, after my bitching.... i do like some of the new stuff
<Alan> like the "overlapped" installer...
<undifined> hmmm, software center has a big memleak with me
<RichieRich> saludos amig
<RichieRich> hi
<undifined> :)
<Crashbit> RichieRich: english :)
<Alan> also, i approve of the checkbox to enable multiverse
<Alan> What does ubuntu keep putting on the CD btw?
<Alan> because i've noticed over the last few releases more and more apps disappearing
<Alan> for example, i swear it was only 2 relases ago that GIMP was on the CD....
<Alan> Here's a pro tip - stop trying to fit OO.o on the CD
<Alan> It's crap anyway
<Alan> :P
<TheInfinity> Alan: gimp is just for some specialists and they had problems to get it on cd. so it was removed.
<TheInfinity> OOo is standard software, almost everybode needs an integrated office suite, so it will stay there :p
<Alan> TheInfinity: so is remote desktop viewer / terminal services client
<Alan> so drop those
<Alan> TheInfinity: methinks abiword and gnumeric are smaller
<TheInfinity> abiword and gnomeric does not have a presentation editor
<TheInfinity> *do
<Alan> so?
<Alan> that's what the software centre is for
<Alan> seems to be good enough to tell people to go there for an image editor
<Alan> do you think more people make presentations than edit images in some way?
<AlanBell> o/ Alan
<Alan> ???
<Alan> is that a slap or a "high-five same-name!"
<Alan> ?
<AlanBell> high five
<Alan> woo
<Alan> ugh
<Alan> OO.o
<Alan> such a foul beast...
<Alan> It can't even draw native widgets nicely...
<Alan> it's an eyesore
<Alan> why couldn't they have started from scratch on a good office suite instead of assuming working from something that existed would give better results....
<TheImp> Alan: its just a decision of how many ppl need a specific software. and an office suite is just used much more often then a complicated image editor
<Alan> TheImp: then provide a simple image editor
<Alan> there are a few around
<TheImp> Alan: which will be done some days if theres a really good one - most are very beta atm.
<Alan> I get the feeling there are a few "core" packages that you feel MUST be kept, and they keep getting bigger, and you keep wanting to fit onto a CD
<Alan> TheImp: *cough*gwibber*cough*
<TheInfinity> imho OOo is a must-kept, just like evolution or firefox.
<Alan> but those 3 keep getting bigger
<Alan> and pushing all the useful stuff off
<Alan> give up
<Alan> make a 900MB DVD image
<TheInfinity> there is a dvd image.
<Alan> a VERY big DVD image
<Alan> IIRC
<undifined> Alan I approve of OOo, but for the future Orcale is heading, a fork might be wise that does away of included java / replaced with python
<Alan> undifined: why do you approve of OOo?
<Alan> it's ugly, it's slow, and it's ugle
<yofel> well, the current DVD is the live and alternate disk merged + more language packs
 * penguin42 someone does need to keep hitting OOo until it isn't vast
<undifined> it got into existence as microsoft held monopoly on office
<TheInfinity> Alan: its the only well integrated office suite linux has.
 * yofel notes koffice
<Alan> yofel: does it install any more stuff than the standard CD?
<Alan> or is it just a bigger collection of obsolete package versions?
<TheInfinity> yofel: ... which is kde ;)
<yofel> not sure, haven't tested that
<yofel> TheInfinity: you said 'linux' ;)
<Alan> TheInfinity: yeah, shame isn't it?
<TheInfinity> (ok, i should have written gnome + linux has ;) )
<TheInfinity> Alan: yea. but i cant do anything against this :)
<Alan> out of the spreadsheet apps available on linux, OOo is the only one that doesn't choke on a large conversion from CSV
<Alan> kspread takes a year and then dies
<Alan> gnumeric is fast, but then hangs for simple things like changing the colour of a column
<Alan> OOo manages to chug through it
<penguin42> its finally got rid of the 65k row limit in OOo
<penguin42> Alan: Chug is the word though
<Alan> not sure about that
<TheInfinity> Alan: OOo is a nice peace of software at all. its just a bit slow.
<penguin42> IMHO hte problem with OOo is it's just so damn big that no one can just open it up and fix something that is broken
<Alan> oh dear, are ubuntu encouraging people to pay for DVD decoder software now?
<Alan> there's a scary thought
<undifined> Alan, where ?
<Alan> in the software center
<Alan> fluendo DVD player...
<lucidfox> Hmm
<lucidfox> gnome-terminal doesn't paste text from epiphany browser views
<lucidfox> I wonder if it's a gnome-terminal bug or a webkit bug
<yofel> wasn't it planned from the very beginning to make software-center support payed software too?
<yofel> the very first versions were called software-store after all
<undifined> Alan I thin that is more of a way for canonical to make some money
<undifined> the fluendo mp3 codecs i have installed are free
<yofel> right
<penguin42> Don't they ship a small part of fluendo for the ubuntu music store for playing MP3s
<undifined> and everything plays fine with gstreamer
<Daekdroom> are libbrasero0-media and rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder packages meant to be removed?
<Daekdroom> *libbrasero-media0
<vish> anyone know the bug# for the help garbled text?
<vish> hehe!  Bug #630671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 630671 in yelp (Ubuntu) "wtf?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630671
 * nigelb blinks
<Ian_corne> $ yelp
<Ian_corne> Could not initialize gecko!
<Ian_corne> that vish ? :p
<Daekdroom> I loved the bug name
<penguin42> I saw that as a separate bug; but I wonder if it's actually the cause of the disalaying numbered blocks instead of text
<Daekdroom> It tells everything
<vish> Ian_corne: do you know the main bug# ?
<vish> there must be a bug about it somewhere..
<Ian_corne> I've reported it myself too
<Ian_corne> sec
<Ian_corne> can't see it atm
<vish> :(
<Ian_corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/574418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 574418 in yelp (Ubuntu) "The Advanced Topics/Terminal Commands References (man pages) All text is garbage (dup-of: 565893)" [Low,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 565893 in yelp (Ubuntu) "[lucid] "Terminal Commands References" display is unintelligible." [Low,Confirmed]
<vish> Ian_corne: awesome thanks :)
<Ian_corne> It's the second one
<Ian_corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/565893
<Ian_corne> first one is a dupliocate
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I notice an issue every so often, if you select that 'me menu' at the top right , where your name and chat account settings are set. it can sort of get stuck and hangs the whole system. It doset close the menu if you click out side of the menu item. I have to hit the escape key a few times and try other things and eventually it frees up
<st__> does maverick support unicode usernames now?
<st__> and what a stupid design decision was to make installation parallel, now even mouse is irresponsible while it copies filse
<penguin42> st__: Hmm interesting - I thought it was a great decision; for me the mouse isn't stuck - however you should report the bug about the mouse being stuck during the installation
<Alan> st__: are you running on a single-core/single-thread CPU?
<st__> yes
<Alan> I found it to be laggy in virtualbox with only 1 virtual CPU, i should imagine it would be less so on a machine that can run more than 1 thread simultaneously...
<penguin42> it needs to be niced right down
<penguin42> or maybe not run in parallel on low spec machines
<Alan> yeah
<Alan> it makes sense if you assume at the very least a single-core hyperthreading machine
<Alan> (i.e. a netbook)
<penguin42> is the installer still ubiquity?
<st__> it's called ubuquity in launchpad
<st__> and the language list at first screen is unsorted
<penguin42> st__: Report them
<lubuntu_userrrr> Are there any plans to update maverick's openoffice to 3.3 when it is released?
<st__> of course not
<penguin42> lubuntu_userrrr: I doubt it at this stage
<st__> the freese was last month
<lubuntu_userrrr> I mean after the maverick's release - as a post release update?
<st__> no, the app versions are final
<penguin42> lubuntu_userrrr: I doubt it, you normally get a particular version in a release and it sticks with it
<lubuntu_userrrr> Usually ubuntu devs do not update major releases of openoffice (3.2.1->3.3), They do only small updates (3.2.1->3.2.2), but office workers sometimes really need these new versions. Sometimes it is even showstopper - like the fixed copy-paste in cyrillic for 3.3.
<lubuntu_userrrr> I really hope that openooffice goes into the "app repository" and it becomes active during the maverick cycle.
<Dr_Willis> Openoffice.. people either seem to Live in it... or never use it.. :)
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: No I don't think that's true
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I think there are the people who never use it, the people who just write an occasional letter, people who read other peoples docs/presentations and then the guys who actively write big docs/presentations
<lubuntu_userrrr> Dr_Willis: for me it is either OpenOffice, or MS Office. Or unemployment :-(
<Dr_Willis> Last i used it was... to make Rummage Sale Signs :)   i Did use the Ubuntu Font  to show my Ubuntu suport.
<Dr_Willis> What is the size of Openoffice on the cd now?    That 'fits on a cd' goal - is getting very tight.
<Dr_Willis> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in maverick
<lubuntu_userrrr> The first thing I do after installing ubuntu is "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org"
<st__> ubuntu has no light text editor sadly, so we are forced into OO.o bagamuth
<Dr_Willis> Err.. its installed by default?
<Dr_Willis> lightweight word processor. i tend to use abiword.
<st__> abiword is buggy abandoned mess
<penguin42> st__: Well there is gedit/gnome-text-editor
<magnetron> st__: no lightweight text editor, are you serious?
<penguin42> st___: But I guess you mean something more than really a text editor
<lubuntu_userrrr> Plenty of lightwight editors -emacs, vim, abiword, gedit, nano...
<st__> gedit has no formatting/styles capabilities
<Dr_Willis> whats why i said word processor....
<magnetron> geser: no, but it has text editor capabilities...
<Dr_Willis> cant say ive noticed any issues with abiword.. but i tend to use it even less then i use openoffice theser days
<st__> all rats jumped the abiword ship so it's bugs never'll get fixed or functionality improved
<geser> magnetron: huh? wrong highlight?
<lubuntu_userrrr> Dr_Willis: Abi is fine for a simple letters, but complex formatting tends to breake the files. Not always, but it happens.
<Dr_Willis> I recall on BeOS (somehow) their text editor could do formating and color/fonts.. still not sure  how they did that.
<magnetron> geser: soz
<Dr_Willis> and the text files were still simple text files. :)
<st__> You cannot print something in monospaced font with broken left edge and say it's a document
<st__> *right edge
<Dr_Willis> Yes you can,.. did so for years in college.. when we had typewriters..
<Dr_Willis> :)
 * Dr_Willis recalls a high tech typewriter that actually had a parallel port and could work as a printer
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I had a typewriter where there was a kit that got soldered across the keyboard matrix to give it serial
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  i was going to mention that.. but i figured no one would belive me...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  i recall seeingt the kits.. but never made one.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: We ran one at my Dads chemist shop for a few years printing labels
<Dr_Willis> Back when 'fonts' came on fancy 'wheels' or 'balls' you put in the typewriter
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  i Still have a few 100000 dot matrix address label box's :) but no printer to use them in
<Dr_Willis> they dont feed to good into my laser.
<st__> and why there's no console text editor with text selection or menus?
<lubuntu_userrrr> st__: emacs
<penguin42> st__: The problem there is you have to choose what file format to edit
<Dr_Willis> st__:  'fits on a single cd' limit is why theres none by default.
<Dr_Willis> there are some decent console text eitors out other then vi and emacs. :) 'efte' (or fte) is nice. i recall another that was sort of a clone of the old dos edit. but i forget its name.
<st__> btw installer hanged lol
<st__> i would send bugreport if knew what to report
<charlie-tca> Dr_Willis: I still have an old okidata 180 printer; uses the continuous feed paper
<Dr_Willis> charlie-tca:  i think i have a printer or 2 around.. but finding ribbons these days. :) actually im not even sure which printers i have - even have a parallel port any more either
 * penguin42 has an FX-80 over there --->
<Dr_Willis> good old 'epson'
<charlie-tca> I hand wound the last two ribbons
<Dr_Willis> all the big name companies i rembner... and now where are they.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Well Epson is still fairly big in printers
<st__> epson still does expensive printers
<st__> *makes
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how cheap they can make printers these days also.
<Dr_Willis> my First laser printer $400, last one i got.. under $80
 * penguin42 must buy a new printer, the current one is nearly out of toner
<Dr_Willis> This one is still on the 'demo' toner.. it said it was out after 400 pages.. but aparently theres this clear window.. you put black tape over it.. and viola its still printing
<penguin42> what does the window do?
<Dr_Willis> its a sight glass to show if toner is low it seems.. laser or somthing shines through it inside..
<penguin42> odd
<Dr_Willis> one on each side of the toner cart.
<Alan> Hmm, that's interesting
<Alan> the responsiveness sucks during the formatting phase of the install
<Dr_Willis> yes. i though it seemed odd.. and very.. picky.. the thing still had toner in it.. and it said it was empty after i had cleaned a jam.
<Alan> but it's fine through the rest...
<st__> i thought installer does log everything in vt4, but it doesn't in this version...
<Dr_Willis> installer was spamming 'usb somthing not found...' over and over when i installed.. and booted..  a update/upgrade fixed it however.
<Dr_Willis> and i dident even have extra usb gizmos plugged in.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Dr_Willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<st__> and i even cannot type my city name
<st__> because keyboard is english and cannot be switched
<Dr_Willis> It actually guessed  where i was at and got it right.. well close.
<st__> it didn't for me
<st__> because get gmt from net and subtract it from local time is so f... difficult
<Dr_Willis> Here in Indiana this one state has like 3 (or more) places in differnt timezones.. heh
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Yeh but that's a bug in the state legislature....
<Dr_Willis> Its a bug in peoples brains...
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Which package.....
<Dr_Willis> One county in the Middle of the state decided to not  switch timezones.. :)
<Dr_Willis> I can at least understand the places near Chichago wanting to stay on Chichago time.,
<Dr_Willis> or  other places near major cities that dont change.
<Dr_Willis> well night all.. 3rd shift worker here.. its bed time
<DonSlice> When I run guake from the terminal, it works as expected... but opening guake through the menu causes it to strip colours and mess up formatting, and will not allow me to run console programs (mocp, testdisk, etc). Anyone have an idea what's going on?
<gnomefreak> DonSlice: something like that you really should file a bug
<DonSlice> Hm. Okay... thanks
<st__> lol suddently installer lost its GTK theme
<bdogg> hey, does anyone know how to use tags in chrome dev, to enable extra features?
<bdogg> like in how you do in windows
<Alan> Hmm
<Alan> the software center no longer searches package names
<Alan> it did in Lucid
<Alan> why?
<st__> OK it hanged for a second time
<badp> What package should I file keyboard bugs against?
<badp> (Using the volume control on my external keyboard stops left clicks from being registered until I plug out the external keyboard.)
<Alan> oh
<badp> (oh, and hello.)
<gnomefreak> depends on where the bug is but i would say either ubuntu or gnome-applets
<gnomefreak> gnome-applets
<Alan> Also, why does ubuntu insist on shipping with that the horrible "slight" subpixel hinting enabled?
<badp> so I'll issue "ubuntu-bug gnome-applets"?
<Alan> it's UGLY ugly UGLY!!
<gnomefreak> badp: yes without the "
<bdogg> how do i register my nickname on empathy
<gnomefreak> bdogg: for what?
<bdogg> on IRC
<bdogg> on here
<bdogg> how do i register
<gnomefreak> !freenode | bdogg
<ubottu> bdogg: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !guidelines
<gnomefreak> it has nothing to do with the client
<bdogg> the ./msg command says its not recongnized
<gnomefreak> bdogg: its the .
<bdogg> im following the intructions here :http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<gnomefreak> remove the . from it
<bdogg> yeah i know aobut the period
<bdogg> i did it to show you guys
<gnomefreak> than why dod you put it there. what reason for it?
<bdogg> i though it would show up as a command if i didnt
<gnomefreak> you can show us /msg bleh
<bdogg> when i type "/msg" i get this "Unknown command; see /help for the available commands"
<gnomefreak> bdogg: did you run /msg nickserv register password email?
<gnomefreak> bdogg: you do that once you are logged on with the name you want to use
<gnomefreak> bdogg: /msg alone does nothing
<bdogg> yeah, it just doesn’t recognize the /msg command i guess
<gnomefreak> bdogg: /msg does not hold anything you need to use it with options.
<bdogg> not working with options either
<gnomefreak> bdogg: just type /msg nickserv register password email
<gnomefreak> type that replace password with the one you want and replace email will your email address
<bdogg> Output: Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<gnomefreak> bdogg: for further help please see #freenode
<bdogg> Is it because im using Empathy IM?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> the client has *nothing* to do with freenode commands
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I was thinking about upgrading to Maverick....has the X crash issue been sorted now?
<bdogg> nope
<mikebeecham> last time I tried, X was crashing, and I had to reinstall
<bdogg> oh okay i got it
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: ati crash is still around or is new nvidia-current should be fixed
<mikebeecham> I'm using nvidia
<JoshuaL> no problems with nvidia here :)
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: could have used TTY instead of reinstalling
<mikebeecham> and have installed 195.36.24
<mikebeecham> gnome, not that competant on that side of things
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: well your crash means nothing. you need to file a bug report on it
<mikebeecham> I did go into tty and try to resolve it
<mikebeecham> gnome
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: that is not the fixed version
<mikebeecham> dont worry about the crash now, that was a couple of weeks ago
<mikebeecham> all is good
<mikebeecham> but before I go ahead, I want to ensure the X issue is resolved
<JoshuaL> when i change from channel in xchat it lags :(
<tracy69> hello when trying to  boot ubuntu im getting just command prompt and when startx im getting message no screens found how to sort it out ???
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: fixed nvidia-current is 256.53-0ubuntu1
<mikebeecham> cool gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: depends on what X issue you are thinking of. the ABI is fixed
<gnomefreak> tracy69: nvidia?
<mikebeecham> not sure...when it happend I used my windows machine to get into this channel, and the X Issue was part of the channel topic, so I guess it was pretty bad
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: that is fixed
<tracy69> ati
<mikebeecham> gnomefreak, great
<gnomefreak> mikebeecham: it was trransition into x 1.9 that caused the ABI to be read when it should have been ignored
<tracy69> i know i need to fix xorg dont know how
<mikebeecham> then I will upgrade with confidence
<gnomefreak> tracy69: another user had this issue yesterday i asked him to file bug but i dont recall igf he did. please filea  bug
<bdogg> have they fixed the issue with gdeb get?
<gnomefreak> tracy69: not something you can do on your own
<tracy69> file bug?
<gnomefreak> bdogg: never heard of an issue with gdeb
<gnomefreak> tracy69: yes file a bug report
<tracy69> u file bug i want to boot up ubuntu
<tracy69> and how i have to file bug if i cant boot up ubuntu ?
<bdogg> yeah on beta, at least for me, i cant intall debs with the gdeb, only through dkg -i command
<tracy69> file bug form command prompt?
<gnomefreak> tracy69: well you should have another operating system other than maverick
<Ian_corne> or the know-how to fix this :p
<tracy69> well heheheh they say on youtube ubuntu is better than windows and you asking me i should have other OS ?
<tracy69> why?
<gnomefreak> if you cant file a bug do not use devel versions of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> tracy69: thyan install lucid and stick with that
<bdogg> yeah but you are using the beta
<bdogg> its GOING to be buggy
<Ian_corne> I sense troll
<gnomefreak> bdogg: i have 6 PCs
<tracy69> youre very helpfull heheheheh gnomefreak
<bdogg> :gnomefreak why are you telling me this?
<gnomefreak> each with 2 hard drives, i have a few back up PCs
<gnomefreak> i wasnt
<gnomefreak> i was telling tracy69 since he/she decided to put maverck on a production box
<gnomefreak> with out a back up
<penguin42> tracy69: Just stick with the release version until you get experienced
<tracy69> penguin42,  so youre experienced
<tracy69> tell me how to sort it out
<gnomefreak> X will be fixed around the time maverick is released
<Ian_corne> tracy69: apt-get source xorg
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: oh that will help him
<Ian_corne> If he wants it fixed now
<gnomefreak> what is he going to do with the source?
<Ian_corne> at this moment
<Ian_corne> and not file a bug report
<Ian_corne> he'll have to code :D
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: he acnt use a terminal where does that make you think he can fix the source than rebuild it
<gnomefreak> if you cant file a bug reinstall lucid
<Ian_corne> gnomefreak: i know, i was just trolling him back
<tracy69> Ian_corne,  what are you talking about ?
<gnomefreak> ok look X is broken for people, it will be fixed as fast as it can however if your bug is different than normal X bug you need to file one or hope it gets fixed by release. this is not something you can fix
<gnomefreak> if you feel that is too hard or dont want to wait install lucid and wait until final release of maverick
<gnomefreak> as long as you can boot into a TTY you can do upgrades
<gnomefreak> but do not expect it to be fixed now
<Alan> .... is it me, or do you not get asked for a computer name any more?
<gnomefreak> oh and btw you can always use vesa if you knwo what you are doing
<gnomefreak> Alan: i did
<gnomefreak> last week but i did
<Rods_Tiger> I?m installing meerkat from a live usb and I?ve pressed ?forward? at ?preparing to install ubuntu? and nothing happens
<charlie-tca> Alan: depends on which image you use.
<Alan> charlie-tca: the desktop image
<charlie-tca> Don't think it does ask.
<gnomefreak> Rods_Tiger: sounds like a md5 mismatch
<Alan> I always always change mine, so the only thing i can think of is that i wasn't prompet.d...
<Alan> which is a bit crap... why take that out?
<Alan> especially when it's NOT a simple thing to change for any random user
<gnomefreak> they can not remove the computername choice. it has to be something you choose
<gnomefreak> you can choose even
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<Alan> gnomefreak: well it doesn't appear to be any more...
<gnomefreak> Alan: are you sure the md5 matches? you used a usb right?
<gnomefreak> there are a bunch of bugs on it as of bate release
<gnomefreak> beta even
<Alan> yes, but i think "omitted from the UI" isn't a bug, it's a flawed design choice
<Alan> it's not asked for in the installer at all
<gnomefreak> what makes you think it was removed on purpose?
<Alan> because it's not the kind of thing you accidentally remove?
<gnomefreak> the cd and dvd images still have it
<Alan> funny, i just got the beta CD image
<Alan> and created a USB installer from it
<Alan> since it's using the same installer
<Alan> it's the same UI
<gnomefreak> and yet i tell you usb installers are broken
<Alan> ...
<Alan> gnomefreak: in what possible way can a USB vs. non-USB installer cause a field to be missing from the installer UI?
<gnomefreak> you should really look up the bugs in LP
<Alan> it's the same program
<Alan> also, installing from the CD didn't show it either
<gnomefreak> Alan: you are not using usb creater?
<Alan> (using the ISO in a virtual machine)
<Alan> gnomefreak: i am using USB creator
<gnomefreak> Alan: and i just finnished telling you it is broken
<gnomefreak> what part of that do you not understand
<gnomefreak> it is not the same image as a normal one
<Alan> gnomefreak: and i just finished attempting to tell you that the kind of bug i'm describing is something that cannot possibly be due to what you are saying
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/627672 may or may not be your bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627672 in Canonical HWE Popular "[Maverick Beta] install from USB stuck retrieving files 2/6 Hp Mini" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> you need to look at teh bugs since it is a good chance yours has been reported already
<Alan> gnomefreak: absolutely not
<gnomefreak> Alan: hint... start looking through the bugs
<gnomefreak> if you cant find one report one. this is something that needs to be fixed if it is not a local bug
<gnomefreak> who was it with guake bug?
<gnomefreak> oh well i had bad new for him anyway
<Alan> gnomefreak: btw, why on earth are you so insistent that it's a usbcreator bug even though I said it exists in the CD installer too?
<gnomefreak> Alan: because it is still there on the text installer
<Alan> ... that's got absolutely nothing to do with it
<gnomefreak> Alan: both installers are the same in the aspect of naming a pc
<Alan> no, both installers use the same default name
<Alan> that says absolutely nothing about whether or not they should act the same
<Alan> in terms of what they ask you
<Alan> the alternate installer and ubiquity are different programs
<Alan> now running ubiquity from the CD and from the USB drive are exactly the same thing
<Alan> the problem isn't in creating a USB installer
<Alan> the problem is in ubiquity
<gnomefreak> Alan: what is the default name of it and why dont you just change it. my default with Ubuntu i changed it as always during the installer
<Alan> gnomefreak: and so do i
<gnomefreak> Alan: you dont think one is the same as other just with UI?
<Alan> my point is, which you've somehow completely missed, is that IT DOESNT ASK YOU IN THE INSTALLER ANY MORE
<gnomefreak> you do know that the background for both is d-i
<kklimonda> seriously, wtf? It takes 10 seconds to switch between virtual desktops o.O
<Alan> gnomefreak: do you write software? at all?
<gnomefreak> Alan: i do not in last month but yes
<kklimonda> /b 10
<Alan> gnomefreak: then your naivity is really quite surprising
<gnomefreak> Alan: i am also a mozilla maintainer
<Alan> matters not one bit that they share a backend
<charlie-tca> Alan: Then it is a bug
<Alan> if the UI is different, the UI is different
<gnomefreak> Alan: the base of all the installers are d-i
<Alan> gnomefreak: that still doesn't imply that what's in the alternate installer will be in the GTK installer
<Alan> the GTK installer has always been different in one way or another
<gnomefreak> file a bug, but you are missing the point. the problem you are having you should have across all installers
<Alan> charlie-tca: i hope so - given my experience with this release so far, i'm worried it might be a design choice
<gnomefreak> the UI is not anything but a UI
<gnomefreak> it is a bug not a feature
<Alan> gnomefreak: no, you're missing the point, there is nothing that implies that it should be the same in both installers
<Alan> apart from the two being developed in parallel to hopefully have the same features
<gnomefreak> Alan: both installers give the same options one is just prettier than the other
<Alan> gnomefreak: but i've just categorically proved that they don't both give the same options
<Alan> gnomefreak: do yourself a favour, actually run through both installers side-by-side
<gnomefreak> Alan: becasue on ehas the bug and the other doesnt?
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: did they stop using ubiquity for the desktop cd?
<gnomefreak> nope
<Alan> gnomefreak: for what you say to be correct, both UIs would have to be generated from the same definition
<Alan> they can't be if one is missing stuff that the other one has
<gnomefreak> Alan: ncurses and ubiquity are different and always will be but that is where the differences start the engine for both is d-i
<Alan> You appear to be using the alternate CD and assuming that everything you see is the same in the desktop CD
<Alan> gnomefreak: and what makes you think that in any way enforces what's in the UI?
<Alan> it doesn't
<gnomefreak> Alan: nope didnt say that. what i said was it is abug nothing bore
<kklimonda> is it really?
<Alan> gah
<gnomefreak> i have never had a UI give me choices. i have only seen a ui give you a choice being pretty
<Alan> for somebody who's apparently a "mozilla maintainer" you're full of shit
<Alan> I'm going to report a bug against ubiquity
<Alan> and hope to god it's not a feature
<gnomefreak> might really want to pick a better choice of words
<Alan> i might
<IdleOne> !guidelines | Alan
<ubottu> Alan: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Alan> but you're kinda pissing me off
<Alan> Yeah yeah, i know
<gnomefreak> Alan: i told you to start with "file a bug"
<Alan> lets keep it clean and friendly
<IdleOne> Alan: then I suggest you step back from the computer and relax but don't take it out on us
<Alan> IdleOne: just on the person that's perpetuating it
<Alan> but anyway
<Alan> yes
<Alan> away from here with me
 * Alan -> somewhere else, via launchpad
<vish> Alan: did you follow the installer fully? :)  it asks the user name but only later.
<vish> after we select the install now..
<Alan> vish: yes i did, but wehre it asks for username, it doesn't ask for the hostname
<Alan> it doesn't ask for the hostname anywhere
<Alan> it just uses <username>-laptop
<vish> hmm , host name!
 * vish tries to remember
<Alan> i've been through the beta installer 4 times now
<Alan> once from USB, twice from CD
<vish> yeah , maybe not asked.. i cant remember either..
<Alan> every time, it's used the default hostname without any chance to change it
<st__> installer background looks crap, will it be fixed in dinal version?
<kklimonda> Alan: I don't think it's a bug, rather a design choice
<Alan> kklimonda: yeah, that kind annoys me
<kklimonda> you can use text installer if you need more control
<Alan> kklimonda: but it's one damned field
<Alan> what was wrong with the way the lucid installer did it?
<Alan> it's there, pre-filled to the default
<Alan> now everybody has no choice but to go around with computers called alan-laptop and fred-laptop and ... etc. etc.
<Alan> especially because there is no user-friendly way to change it after installation
<st__> that's happens when people do something for free
<penguin42> Alan: Hmm that's a fair bug to add
<kklimonda> Alan: I'm pretty sure that they will add an easy way of changing it after installation with time.
<penguin42> Alan: Of course the fun is when you have your next laptop which is also called dave-laptop
<yofel> what are you talking about? hostname?
<Alan> penguin42: can't wait to see what that does to a windows network :P
<kklimonda> yeah
<Alan> yofel: yes
<Alan> WinXP machine: "But... they're the same computer because they have the same name!"
<Alan> it just seems like a really really stupid thing to remove
<penguin42> Alan: The local avahi stuff resolves itself and adds numbers I think
<Alan> since it's absolutely zero effort or clutter to keep
<kklimonda> Alan: it's a clutter
 * penguin42 used to work with a testing farm with about 10 macs in close contact all with the same install name
<kklimonda> it's also an additional choice for new users to ponder about
<Alan> penguin42: fun
<Alan> kklimonda: but it's not much of a choice
<Alan> the default is there for you
<Alan> how about  think - put an expander in with "advanced options"
<kklimonda> Alan: but it's a text input, you have to process it and decide whether the default option is the right one
<Alan> kklimonda: so?
<penguin42> Alan: I'd suggest under System->Administration an 'About this computer' in the same way that there is an About Me under Preferences
<Alan> Gah, at this rate installing windows 7 is going to require more competence with a computer
<kklimonda> Alan: so we don't want that.
<Alan> and that's not a compliment :P
<Alan> You don't want anybody to have to think about anything, that's fair enough
<Alan> I think i'm going to have to hop distro soon though, you're getting the same problem as Windows - the easier you make it for the idiot, the more frustrating you make it for the non-idiot
<kklimonda> Alan: you have a text installer
<st__> if you're copycatting windows 7 installer, you should at least to think why things are there as they are
<kklimonda> it's just as debian's with all choices left to you
<Alan> kklimonda: sure, but the text installer doesn't get so much love....
<Alan> and doesn't get so much ubuntu magic
<Alan> eh, i'm ranting now
<Alan> (I don't think that computers should be made more accessible, i think people should have to learn to use them - it's just like turning cars into a machine with a "go" and "stop" button, and the only requirement for using one is that you have a moving body part)
<Alan> Ok, a bit of an exaggeration
<Alan> But oh well
<kklimonda> Alan: but that's not a reality we live in.
<Alan> kklimonda: so you can do one of two things
<kklimonda> Alan: some believe that access to the internet should only be granted after you pass some tests
<Alan> :P
<Alan> some believe it shouldn't be granted at all
<Alan> The question is really how far you want to go to expand your userbase
<zniavre_> good evening
<Alan> I won't deny that you're making it easier and easier
<zniavre_> does your sound-indicator let you srcoll with mouse ?
<kklimonda> Alan: but you make it sound like we forget about more experienced users so we can reach more casual ones.
<Alan> but for me i think Ubuntu peaked a couple of releases ago in my own personal usefulness/friendliness tradeoff :P
<st__> they don't have brains to make it easier, they're making it worse instead
<kklimonda> st__: and what do you dislike about the current installer?
<Alan> kklimonda: it feels that way, it seems the prevailing attitude is "well pros can sort it out for themselves anyway"
<Alan> I like being able to set my hostname in the installer
<kklimonda> Alan: but that's the idea, isn't it? Pro can install from alternate cd and even go with ubuntu-minimal package set
<penguin42> are ppa's launchpad or soyuz ?
<magnetron> Alan: you don't use the 'alternate' disc?
<Alan> kklimonda: but that's all-or-nothing
<penguin42> kklimonda: It's a pity that it's such a big choice
<Alan> kklimonda: what's actually happening is "pros" are missing one or two things each release
<st__> because I'm fucking with it for 3 hours already trying to install os
<kklimonda> st__: and its because of choices made to installer or because of some bug?
<kklimonda> changes*
<magnetron> i just compile Linux myself during install - makes me the biggest PRO ever
<Alan> also, what's the point in supporting multitouch without supporting actual tablets?
<IdleOne> !language | st__
<ubottu> st__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kklimonda> we aren't supporting tablets? Don't we have wacom drivers?
<Alan> that's getting on my nerves.... i still need to find out if you now have a version of xorg-input-wacom that doesn't segfault X if i rotate my screen...
<st__> IdleOne, are you some !language bot?
<Alan> kklimonda: yes you have wacom drivers, but it looks like nobody actually tested them in Lucid
<IdleOne> st__: no, I'm a member of this community and I would like you to follow our community guidelines
<st__> god, the slideshow has a scrollbar because it clipped in install window
<Alan> heh
<Alan> oopsie
<Alan> bugreport :p
<kklimonda> Alan: meh, you exaggerate - the driver has been tested but the only way to make sure it works with your hardware is to test it yourself and report bugs.
<kklimonda> Alan: there is way too much hardware for us to test every piece of it in every combination :/
<st__> and fancy gtk theme has gone and it looks like windows95
<st__> and I have to launch Bloatfox to submit a bug on launchpad
<kklimonda> st__: and the reason you are saying it here in this form is because...?
<IdleOne> kklimonda: because people who can, do. People who can't, whine about it.
<Alan> kklimonda: yeah, i know
<Alan> kklimonda: i should imagine this segfault happens for pretty much every tablet laptop though
<Alan> seeming as they all have the same digitiser in them
<Alan> #575066
<penguin42> bug 575066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 575066 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in XIChangeDeviceProperty()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575066
<Alan> ah
<Alan> like that
<Alan> thanks :)
<Alan> i think it'll probably be fine
<Alan> IIRC i tested it in F13, and fedora's always syncs slightly newer stuff, and it worked...
<penguin42> Alan: You could try xorg-edgers to see if it's fixed; also looking at the xf86-input-wacom there is a load of switchable debug stuff that might give more, I don't know if the ubuntu package has it turned on or not and if so how you enable it
<yofel> ls
<penguin42> Permission Denied
<yofel> meh -.-
<yofel> heh
<Alan> penguin42: i did
<penguin42> Alan: Still broken?
<Alan> penguin42: it was
<Alan> Oh god... why can't linux decide on a hardware abstraction layer....
<penguin42> Alan: I actually think it's good HAL is on the way out
<kklimonda> penguin42: and you are saying that as a programmer? :)
<Alan> penguin42: oh, i'm sure there are good reasons for it
<penguin42> kklimonda: No - as a user - I could never figure out how to kick the damn thing in the right way; having both HAL and Udev suddenly getting in the way was too much!
<Alan> but the fact it keeps changing all the time means that old guides don't work any more
<Alan> especially for things that not many people do
<kklimonda> penguin42: for developers an ever changing Linux landscape is a horror
<Alan> i mean, i HATE the round-trip from xorg.conf -> HAL -> udev -> xorg.conf that ubuntu has done over the last 4 releases
<Alan> it's crap
<penguin42> kklimonda: Oh I agree; I've had to maintain software that had to work on multiple distros
<penguin42> we're not back at xorg.conf are we?
<Alan> yes
<Alan> kinda
<penguin42> since when?
<Alan> like, it gets merged with the automagic stuff now somehow
<penguin42> Alan: Always has done
<Alan> and xorg.conf.d or whatever we now have too
<Alan> but i've had one simple thing to do that's required a different hack for each of the 4 most recent ubuntu releases
<penguin42> Alan: The merging has always happened ever since it went automagic; I've had to do it on this machine because it never recognised my external monitor
<Alan> which is remapping one of my mouse buttons
<Alan> yeah, automagic xorg really got on my nerves
<penguin42> Alan: I'm actually glad it gets most of it right for me and I only have to fix one bit
<Alan> great idea, but in practice it's taken about 5 years to stop having to hack around it all the damn time
<Alan> penguin42: sure, now it does
<Alan> never used to :|
<Alan> but what it did at the same time was make it really difficult to set things manually...
<Alan> grrrrrr......
<penguin42> anyway, time to switch brain off and watch a film
<Alan> my favourite
<kklimonda> Alan: can't you just create xorg.conf as always?
<Alan> broken Xorg, no log to say why...
<Alan> kklimonda: in my experience for quite a while most of the useful stuff was ignored or didn't quite work right..
<st__> sound is stattering lol
<kklimonda> Alan: hmm, it shouldn't
<kklimonda> st__: report a bug
<st__> against what?
<Alan> .....grrrrrrr
<Alan> now what...
<kklimonda> st__: ubuntu-bug audio from terminal
<st__> and I still cannot remove evolution unless all gnome desktop will be gone... fricking unix way
<kklimonda> st__: how do you do it?
<kklimonda> why can't you just remove evolution package? what else are you trying to remove?
<st__> by removing evolution and related stuff
<st__> like evolution-data-server and similar crap
<kklimonda> st__: it's part of GNOME
 * undifined hands Alan a sweet latte, relax a bit
<kklimonda> st__: why can't you just remove evolution package? it will pull two others but not half of GNOME
<st__> why would I have evolution pieces everywhere if I don't use it?
<kklimonda> st__: why not?
<kklimonda> are you running low on disk space?
<kklimonda> st__: other gnome components depend on parts of evolution - for example are linking against some of its libraries. you can't just remove those libraries without pulling apps
<st__> and of course gnome developers never heard about dynamic linking... how sad
<jfi> evolution cannot be removed the package is required by ubuntu-desktop......
<jfi> which was the case with lucid
<jfi> *not
<kklimonda> jfi: in maverick its only recommended
<jfi> nop:(
<kklimonda> st__: now you are just trolling, aren't you?
<kklimonda> jfi: in maverick it is - you can remove evolution and the only two other packages that are removed alongside with it are evolution-couchdb and evolution-exchange
<jfi> yes evolution-data-server and evolution-data-server-common
<jfi> I cannot remove these 2 packages due to dependence on gnome-desktop-environment
<st__> lol who would install bogofilter on desktop machine?
<kklimonda> jfi: those two are part of gnome platform
<kklimonda> jfi: and not just a dependency of evolution
<kklimonda> st__: people who use it with evolution to fight spam?
<st__> spam is filtered on mail server, not a client machine
<charlie-tca> st__: what if I don't own a mail server?
<charlie-tca> I don't actually need one with Ubuntu
<st__> all mail providers do spam filtering... or you think each ubuntu user runs mailserver on his machine?
<kklimonda> st__: all? really? you sure of it?
<charlie-tca> but that does not mean ALL spam is filtered, does it?
<charlie-tca> I need that provider if all spam is filtered by them
<FoolsRun> Hi, The Maverick UNE installer is stuck at "Retreiving file 2 of 6". Has been for 20min. Anyone else seen this?
<kklimonda> FoolsRun: sounds like a bug I've seen on LP recently..
<charlie-tca> FoolsRun: usb?
<FoolsRun> yes, USB
<charlie-tca> yes, reported bug
<FoolsRun> crap
<kklimonda> FoolsRun: bug 627672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 627672 in Canonical HWE Popular "[Maverick Beta] install from USB stuck retrieving files 2/6 Hp Mini" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627672
<FoolsRun> workaround, or do I need to reinstall Lucid?
<kklimonda> FoolsRun: hmm.. I don't think there is any
<st__> if bogofilter or similar system at provider's site didn't filtered a message, the same locally installed program will be no help; also what is 'erlang' and why it is on my system?
<FoolsRun> is this a UNE thing or a Maverick thing?
<FoolsRun> Because not being able to install it is a pretty serious bug, I'd think
<kklimonda> st__: are you sure you have installed ubuntu the right way if you now go through a package list and wonder about ever signle one of them?
<kklimonda> FoolsRun: it's a problem with usb installer
<kklimonda> FoolsRun: already fixed
<kklimonda> st__: erlang is for couchdb
<kklimonda> and couchdb is part of ubuntuone
<FoolsRun> kklimonda: but I probably can't create an installer using the fix, right?
<st__> i wonder why default install from livecd contains so much garbage instead of codecs or language packs, for example
<kklimonda> st__: it's not a garbage because you say so
<kklimonda> FoolsRun: you could unpack the installer image and tweak some config files.. and then repack the image yourself..
<kklimonda> FoolsRun: I'm not really sure how to do that though
<FoolsRun> kklimonda: or wait until release like I should have done ;)
<FoolsRun> No problem; my copy of Lucid had been upgraded since Intrepid anyway, this was a good excuse to format and reinstall.
<st__> dnsmasq is now installed, it's cool
<FoolsRun> thanks for the info!
<kklimonda> FoolsRun: yes, it's not yeat in daily images so you have to wait
<Volkodav> Do we still need the "Ignore ABI" on 256.53 drivers in xorg.conf or not ?
<DanaG> Ubuntuone-client-gnome is garbage, because it spams me with Ubuntu One Disabled in every single folder in my home dir!
<DanaG> It's a big waste of space.
<DanaG> and there's no "go the **** away" button on that banner.
<kklimonda> DanaG: and it's a bug
<durt> hey folks, just lost right click on my synaptics clickpad on upgrade to MM, anyone here tell me about what patches are in the kernel and what the state of things are right now in respect to workarounds?
<DanaG> What's the bug?  The lack of "go away"?
<jenkins> is it me or has mavrick got so much faster in the last few days?
<DanaG> durt: I have a 3-button touchpad, and the clickpad support breaks that, too!
<DanaG> And I can't drag anything, either!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/612591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 612591 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Kernel treats 3-button touchpad as 1-button ClickPad" [Undecided,New]
<durt> DanaG, ya, just read that, any up to date info, I'm finding may-july stuff...
<kklimonda> DanaG: it shouldn't show in every folder - only in some of them
<DanaG> Or rather, it's showing in most folders under home.
<DanaG> But there's no "leave me alone!" button.
<DanaG> I had to actually remove ubuntuone-client-gnome to kill the damn banner.
<durt> DanaG, strangely changing the mouse settings to 'lefty' switches the whole surface touch-click to right click (context menu).
<DanaG> Nice.  Not.
<durt> DanaG, using netbook remix or whatever it's called now, or desktop?
<DanaG> I'm using desktop, since netbook remix is 100% unusable for me.
<DanaG> The menu never finishes drawing, and if I vt-switch, it just sits there completely blank white.
<durt> me too, wonder if this affects both.
<DanaG> Yeah, it's Nautilus everywhere.
<durt> er, sorry. If the synaptics issue affects both (kernel issue), or a config issue.
<joona> Hello
<joona> Does anyone have trouble getting wlan to work with maverick?
<BUGabundo> bRoas Noites
<durt> joona, no probs with my broadcom card, your card?
<joona> Atheros
<joona> i guess
<Karen_m> I upgraded to 10.10 and upon a reboot I received:  error: the symbol `grub_xputs` not found.     I am googling on how to resolve this, but I just wanted to let others know to have a LIVE CD HANDY
<joona> Karen_m: Is your Grub version 2.0 or 1.5
<Karen_m> whatever the update-manager --devel-release gave me
<Karen_m> I am unable to check as all i see is ; grub rescue>
<undifined> ouch
<Karen_m> i think the problem was caused because I had a usb stick plugged in when I ran upgrade maybe?  who knows
<joona> What's in the USB stick?
<Karen_m> just an ext4 partition, my files
<joona> okay...
<undifined> important ones ?
<Karen_m> no
<undifined> ok
<Karen_m> it's going to be a livecd here in 4 minutes
<undifined> good
<undifined> :)
<joona> you may find http://go.neti.us/aykqu4 helpful (or the comments)
<joona> Try to open BIOS settings, then check the boot order
<joona> http://go.neti.us/aw2pe8
<Karen_m> i never changed anything, and it worked before.  I will try and guess which drive maverick is on
<joona> do you have a dual-boot?
<Karen_m> yes
<Karen_m> win7 and ubuntu
<joona> oh well
<joona> that may cause this
<joona> the ubuntu might be in hd0,0
<Volkodav> i am just going to remove this ignore ABi and see what happens
<joona> Volkodav: what are you trying to do?
<Karen_m> well, windows is ch2 :)  i know that by luck
<joona> k
<joona> so which one would be ubuntu
<Karen_m> i thought uuid took care of all this
<Karen_m> i gotta reboot and keep trying
<joona> hmm
<Karen_m> 4 drives
<Karen_m> 3 are ubuntu
<Volkodav> trying to see if i still need the ignore ABi  fix on 256.53
<joona> okay
<joona> Karen_m: Try to boot the ubuntu which is recovery mode or then the latest one if it's about kernels
<Karen_m> changing the boot order had no effect, going to livecd it :)
<joona> okay
<joona> Now, I need some help. WLAN/internet doesn't work on Maverick.
<henke> what needs to be installed to get the new sound menu?
<joona> new sound menu?
<joona> henke, what do you mean by "new sound menu"?
<zniavre> indicator-sound ?
<henke> joona, http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/07/sound-menu-updates-in-maverick-meerkat.html
<henke> zniavre, probably, thanks
<joona> ohh
<joona> Hey, I'd need some help. Wlan/internet doesn't work on my Ubuntu (maverick)
<joona> I got a dual-boot Ubuntu & Kubuntu, and the internet works just fine on the KDE desktop
<charlie-tca> Alan: bug 628027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628027 in nova (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Fresh snapshot of Nova" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628027
<charlie-tca> sorry, bug 628087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628087 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Maverick ubiquity lacks option to change computer name" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628087
<Alan> charlie-tca: damn people reporting bug without the keyword "hostname" :P
<charlie-tca> reported during ISO testing before release
<Alan> fair enough
<Alan> i've just marked my bug as duplicate
<charlie-tca> joona: are you using ndiswrapper?
<joona> no
<joona> never heard of it
<joona> charlie-tca, nope, never heard of ndiswrapper
<Alan> aaah, ndiswrapper
<charlie-tca> hmm, can't seem to help you, sorry
<Alan> I haven't seen that word in like... 2 years at least
<Alan> and very happy about it too
<charlie-tca> I don't use wireless here
<Alan> it's called *always* buying intel chipsets!
<joona> I do
<AlanBell> joona: so it worked on Lucid?
<joona> alabell: Yep
<joona> alanbell: But not on Maverick
<joona> I got a dualboot KDE and Gnome and the Gnome's internet doesn't work
<MarkusT> I can no longer use USB devices with VirtualBox PEUL on Maverick (the devices are greyed out when the appliance runs). I'm a member of vboxusers and I can't figure out what changed between Lucid and Maverick. Any ideas?
<AlanBell> joona: built in wireless or a usb dongle?
<joona> built-in
<charlie-tca> MarkusT: could be the kernel updated
<joona> atheros..something
<AlanBell> do lspci and paste just the line that talks about your wireless adapter
<charlie-tca> MarkusT: VBox PEUL for maverick is not yet available, so we are using the version for lucid
<MarkusT> charlie-tca: That's correct.
<charlie-tca> Usually, if the kernel changes too much, VBox stops working in different areas
<charlie-tca> It catches up around release time
<joona> alanbell: Here, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/488930/
<AlanBell> joona: ok, I have Atheros AR9285 working just fine in Maverick
<joona> :/
<joona> That doesn't help me much
<AlanBell> can you pastebin the output of lsmod
<Alan> charlie-tca: i've added my two cents :p
<joona> When I try to connect, I starts to connect but says the password is incorrect. Then when I write the correct WEP-key in Hex, it ccan't get an ip
<joona> sure
<AlanBell> see if the ath9k module is there
<AlanBell> oh, so it sees the wireless networks?
<AlanBell> just can't connect to them?
<joona> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/488937/
<Alan> I hope my comments are coherent and well-expressed
<joona> yep
<Alan> and i REALLY hope they decide to fix that bug
<AlanBell> ok, you are using ath5k (unsurprisingly)
<joona> alanbell: Then I've tried doing ifconfig wlan0 down and up, iwconfig wlan0 essid...
<Alan> but it's been marked as "low" so it'll probably be ignored and patch-rejected and "omg we're in feature freeze" until people just give up...
<joona> :/
<AlanBell> joona: does it connect to unsecured wifi? (just to test, not reccommending it long term)
<joona> Don't have one
<joona> and the Wireless is a..preset one
<joona> should I try madwifi?
<joona> or ndiswrapper
<AlanBell> I wouldn't bother personally
<joona> sigh
<AlanBell> I would file a bug with the results you have so far
<joona> oh well
<joona> is there a way to..degrade maverick into lucid?
<joona> and upgrade when a stable release comes out
<AlanBell> no, not really
<AlanBell> file the bug, or when the stable release comes out it still won't work
<Alan> the bit where it says "beta, do not use on production machines" means what it says :P
<Alan> install/test it on something spare
<Alan> like a spare disk, spare partition, whatever
<joona> way to go me
<kklimonda> hmm, subpixels smoothing slows down my computer considerably..
<joona> Oh well, I'll just use KDE
<Alan> is *that*  why it's not enabled by default?
<Alan> Not sure if i got around to complaining about that earlier
<Alan> is ubuntu following GNOME defaults for font rendering?
<Alan> either way, it's the ugliest possible setting
<Alan> so glad it's only a few clicks to make it less ugly...
<histo> !downgrade | joona
<ubottu> joona: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<AlanBell> bug 625692 is about slow internet with ath5k
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 625692 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] Slow internet with Atheros AR2413" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625692
<AlanBell> which isn't what you are seeing, but could indicate there has been some messing about in that area
<cowbud> anyone seen an obscene slow down when lots of terminal text goes on in X?
<kklimonda> cowbud: yeah, I've seen it
<kklimonda> cowbud: what's your fonts setting?
<AlanBell> joona: do "ubuntu-bug -p linux" as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<cowbud> kklimonda: sub pixel LCDs. unless you are looking for something else..
<kklimonda> cowbud: try changing it some other option - Best Shape or Best Contrast
<joona> k
<joona> I'll try that.brb
<cowbud> kklimonda: do I need to restart for that to take affect or just restart my gnome terminals?
<Alan> hmmm
<cowbud> restart X that is..
<Alan> I probably wouldn't notice that bug, i use a bitmap font in terminals...
<AlanBell> joona: remember, the reason you are using the beta is so that you can file bugs when things don't work
<kklimonda> cowbud: it should take effect immediately, you can probably close your terminals to be sure
<cowbud> kklimonda: nah still noticeable slower
<Alan> ok
<Alan> now i have rage
<kklimonda> Alan: isn't it what you've been doing for last two hours or so? ;)
<Alan> kklimonda: atleast
<Alan> kklimonda: but this time, i just found out it's only the GTK GUI for ubiquity that's missing the hostname
<Alan> the Qt version has it
<cowbud> kklimonda: is there a bug filed for this that you know of?
<kklimonda> cowbud: no
<kklimonda> cowbud: i.e I haven't seen one (or looked for it)
<cowbud> fair enough, ill look. thanks
<charlie-tca> Alan: well, go rant in #Alan about it now
<kklimonda> Alan: they are different things, done by different teams
<kklimonda> Alan: from the specification: "The hostname entry will be dropped, with the hostname automatically set to whatever the default value would have been ('ubuntu-desktop', 'ubuntu-laptop')."
<kklimonda> so it's not at bug, as I said earlier
<Alan> kklimonda: what specification?
<kklimonda> Alan: of the installer redesign
<Alan> and i still want to know what narrow-minded person thought that was a good idea
<kklimonda> Alan: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-installer-redesign
<yofel> that sounds st****
<Alan> It's such a stupid thing to drop
<Alan> Just because the developers that wrote the spec obviously never use it
<Alan> It seems like people are going on the assumption that changing it is a really narrow usecase...
<kklimonda> Alan: just because I'm curious - what is your use case for changed hostname?
<Alan> kklimonda: to actually give the machine a meaningful name
<Alan> what happens if you have 2 people called alan in a house
<Alan> both with laptops
<kklimonda> do you?
<Alan> and they want to share files between them or something
<Alan> immediately you have the problem of "which alan-laptop ?"
<Alan> ok, so my specific case, i happen to have 3 laptops that are all mine
<charlie-tca> I use 5 desktops here, but I also assign static ip and hostnames to them
<Alan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/628087/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 628087 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Maverick ubiquity lacks option to change computer name" [Low,Confirmed]
<Alan> there are my comments
<Alan> instead of repeating myself
<yofel> kklimonda: btw, I always change that field too
<kklimonda> Alan: but you are in minority and you know what hostname is and how to change it.
<charlie-tca> The change is for the "average" home user, not for those that know what hostname is
<kklimonda> it takes like what.. one command to change it after installtion?
<Alan> kklimonda: actually, no
<Alan> kklimonda: 1 command, editing another file, and that's just if you're lucky
<yofel> kklimonda: so? then move it into an advanced tab, but don't remove it completely - not all people that are using the installer are "just" average
<Alan> if you made the mistake of installing anything with an unsanitary setup script, you're screwed
<kklimonda> yofel: but there is no advanced tab afair
<charlie-tca> Just use the alternate installer.
<Alan> some programs like to care about your hostname
<Alan> it's a really stupid thing to outright REMOVE from the UI
<yofel> ssh keys for example
<Alan> you know, the GtkExpander widget was designed for these cases
<Alan> hide-it-but-make-it-available
<Alan> there is a SIGNIFICANT proportion of ubuntu users that ARE technically competent
<Alan> probably more than aren't
<kklimonda> Alan: and they know how to change the hostname after installation or how to use alternate installer
<Alan> in trying to "streamline" stuff you're alienating chunks of your fanatical userbase
<Alan> kklimonda: but why give them a great big "f**k you, we don't care" when there is no excuse to?
<kklimonda> Alan: yeah, that's a big "FU" - exactly those people mindset, they won't use ubuntu anyway
<Alan> it's a ridiculous choice and now there seems to be nothing but backwards rationalisation for "i don't use it, therefore we won't fix it"
<yofel> ok, let's calm down again a bit. As long as the alternate installer supports setting it I'm fine with it
<AlanBell> Alan: hey, your computer has the same name as mine :-)
<kklimonda> Alan: it's not broken so there is nothing to fix
<Alan> Does the alternate installer support encrypted home directory?
<Alan> More to the point, why does the GUI installer?
<Alan> I bet more people change their hostname than encrypt their home dir
<Alan> AlanBell: not if i can help it!
<yofel> *shrug*
<kklimonda> Alan: have you discussed it with designers? They don't usually sit on this channel
<Alan> I dislike the alternate installer because it misses most of the niceties of the graphical installer
<Alan> like being able to have wireless network before installing
<Alan> kklimonda: well hopefully they read bugs filed against their software
<AlanBell> Alan: is that a really new change to the installer? I installed Maverick a few weeks ago and set the computer name to "maverick" I do have another alan-desktop, but not that one
<Alan> Also, i don't feel like there's going to be any point because for it to get this far, there isn't anybody on the "inside" that will sympathise, it seems
<Alan> AlanBell: since alpha3 i think
<Alan> i'm pretty sure the option was there in alpha3
<Alan> it's not there in beta
<Alan> but actually looks like they've redesigned the installer
<AlanBell> ok, it seems sub-optimal to me to not be able to choose the computer name
<Alan> probably synced the new version just before beta or something.
<AlanBell> I will re-install tomorrow perhaps and have a look at that then
<Alan> You know what's annoying? it *seems* like i'm making a big deal out of nothing... but the change and the attitude around it is actually a shining example of what's going wrong :|
<kklimonda> Alan: and that is?
 * yofel would have complained if he had followed that UDS session
<yofel> sad that I can't be in multiple places at the same time..
<Alan> That developers are caring more about the lowest common denominator and ignoring actual use cases
<kklimonda> there actually should be a nice creator for home networks - something like Windows' Homegroup
<Alan> I mean, why not just make one window with a big button that says " do it all for me" ?
<kklimonda> and there you should be able to set the hostname
<Alan> i mean, you can guess their username from another OS
<Alan> you can probably guess where to put it
<Alan> why give them the choice?
<Alan> they probably just want ubuntu alongside windows with the same username as they have on windows
<Alan> and probably no password, if they have no password on windows
<Alan> and install grub on the first hard disk in BIOS order
<Alan> why bother giving any choice?
<MarkusT> If anyone else has problems with VirtualBox PEUL and usb not working: It seems to be some kind of permission problem I wasn't able to figure out. Just start VirtualBox as root and it will work.
<kklimonda> Alan: and you seem to be missing the point - but still it's not really a channel for ranting about software. and it's unproductive.
<Alan> kklimonda: i'm giving feedback on a beta
<kklimonda> Alan: you may as well be right but at this point of time we can't add this field anyway so why bother? there is a bug reported and designers will read it.
<Alan> I'm just unfortunately discovering that my bugs are actually features
<Alan> kklimonda: why can't you?
<kklimonda> Alan: you have given this feedback four hours ago. Now you are just ranting.
<kklimonda> Alan: because it's past UI Freeze
<Alan> kklimonda: code for "haha, now you have to deal with it for 6 months" :(
<kklimonda> adding this field will require, for example, translations and new screenshots for manual (if someone is working on it)
<Alan> kklimonda: sorry, it was reignited by me actually spending some of my time to see what the state of it was, and if it was a simple fix
<Alan> and actually it looks like a simple fix
<charlie-tca> It is a simple fix, use the alternate image to do the installation.
<kklimonda> Alan: it's a terrible simple fix - probably a few lines of code. But, as it's not a bug, it will require discussion
<Alan> but now it looks like anybody who wants to change their hostname has to either screw around or put up with whatever the alternate installer barfs out
<kklimonda> Alan: or you can change it after installation and before you start installing your software that may hardcode it in its config files (which sounds terribly ugly and should be reported)
<Alan> kklimonda: it's still a feature regression bug, not a new feature
<Alan> :P
<kklimonda> Alan: removing options is not a regression in itself
<yofel> IMHO it is, then again, I'm a KDE user
<Alan> kklimonda: you know what would have been a REALLY great idea?  collecting installation stats
<Alan> see what percentage of desktop installs change the hostname manually from the default
<kklimonda> Alan: we can't do that
<Alan> with a great big "yes plz upload this" checkbox at the beginning of the installer
<Alan> You can
<Alan> you have the ubuntu software survey
<Alan> no reason why you can't do something similar
<Alan> unfortunately you can't now
<kklimonda> even the idea of simple opt-out counter of installations was criticised
<jani_> 10.04 64-bit, 10.10 64-bit both hang at boot after line that says "please try 'cgrou_disable=memory' option if you don't wan tmemory chroups" 4GB DDR3 ECC memory, amd phenom x6 1055T 2.8GHz, ASUS M4A785TD-V board (latest bios), 785G+710 chipset, default bios options, nothing extra connected (other than keyboard + mouse + dvd-rom). It hangs with a cursor blinking indefinitely at that point (waited one hour).
<Alan> because some know-it-alls pushed changes through without research
<kklimonda> Alan: this would only work if it were set as a default option and not on a opt-in basis
<kklimonda> Alan: do you know that there was no research?
<kklimonda> Alan: for fact?
<Alan> kklimonda: eh, i guess, it would be skewed towards people that actually give a crap about their installation
<jani_> when i disabled cgroup memory, it hung after "console [tty0] enabled"
<kklimonda> Alan: indeed
<Alan> so now we're in the realm where "being a good corporate citizen" = shooting blind
<Alan> cool
<Alan> ok, i should seriously stop ranting now
<Alan> it's not going to change anything
<kklimonda> Alan: what you can do is discuss it with designers (through bug, or even mailing list)
<Alan> the satisfaction of others agreeing isn't outweighing the disappointment of others not
<Alan> kklimonda: but you said it yourself, it's already too late
<kklimonda> Alan: you have to remember that FLOSS software is done this way - we release something, community gives feedback, we discuss it and change things.
<jani_> sorry, the line was of course "please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't wan't memory cgroups"
<kklimonda> Alan: for this release but there is another in 7 months.
<Alan> kklimonda: do you skip releases?
<kklimonda> Alan: it would be awesome if we could do things the right way from the beginning but that's impossible
<Alan> i skipped karmic entirely because it was horribly broken
<kklimonda> Alan: is it really worth skipping a release?
<Alan> no suspend, screwed up sound
<joona> alanbell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd/+bug/631161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 631161 in wicd (Ubuntu) "Wireless doesn't work on Gnome, but does with KDE." [Undecided,New]
<joona> Reported.
<Alan> kklimonda: no, but i'll just hate ubuntu every time i install it for the next 6 months :(
<joona> :)
<Alan> kklimonda: freezes always seem too early - by the time the software is stable enough for people to test, they can't have any input on that release anyway
<Alan> kklimonda: which makes it feel pointless giving feedback at all
<kklimonda> Alan: why? there is always a next release - your feedback may be considered during next development cycle.
<Alan> because no matter what happens, everybody's got to live with it for the next 6 months, or they've got to skip a version and deal with ancient softwware versions...
<kklimonda> Alan: Why think about now?
<sharky> Is this Alan personal rant channel
<Alan> kklimonda: because what's produced now is what i have to use until "then"
<yofel> Alan: well, that spec was written at UDS, which is a few weeks after release, you need to participate there if you want to take part in the decision making process
<kklimonda> Alan: what we are trying to do is to create a great operating system - but it's a long process.
<Alan> and a fuzzy definition
<jani_> windows 7 and freebsd do work on same system
<Alan> intrepid was pretty nice
<jani_> all ubuntu versions hang
<jani_> i've tried
<Alan> :P
<kklimonda> Alan: but we have always aimed at people who aren't technical.
<Alan> kklimonda: does that mean technically i've been enjoying the failure for the last few years, and now you're succeeding i need to move elsewhere?
<Alan> stuck between a rock and a hard place
<kklimonda> Alan: no, why?
<kklimonda> Alan: that's something I don't really get. Ubuntu is just a Debian under the hood.
<Alan> I like the fact ubuntu puts more effort into smoothing the experience
<kklimonda> if you strip shiny installer, some tweaks to GNOME, some software created by us and Canonical you will get just another Linux Distribution.
<Alan> and that's what's kept me on ubuntu
<Alan> but it's shifted from improving the experience to streamlining it to a different demographic
<Alan> kklimonda: it's people like you that give us 1366x768 monitors! *rage*
<Alan> :P
<Alan> haha
<Alan> kklimonda: it's those bits that have made ubuntu stand out though
<Alan> eh, maybe i should just fork and make probuntu! :P
<kklimonda> Alan: yeah, sure - but maybe designers have a better idea where to put host name change gizmo?
<Alan> kklimonda: you mean like "nowhere because we don't use it" ?
<Alan> :P
<kklimonda> Alan: it's hard to tell without discussing it with them.
<Alan> indeed
<yofel> erm, Alan: maybe we could cut this down a lot if you would go to #ubuntu-installer and kindly asked if they would consider adding that option back again sometime in the future
<Alan> yofel: maybe, i'm probably not in the right frame of mind now
<yofel> heh, have a cookie ;)
<Alan> I meant to leave, but the discussion kept going
<Alan> "Somebody stop the internet, i want off"
<Alan> :P
<yofel> XD
<kklimonda> one thing I agree is that Ubuntu community should be doing more to show "fanatical users" that Ubuntu is just a Linux distribution underneath.. even if we don't call it Linux ;)
<kklimonda> we tend to loose users who decide that Ubuntu is to "lame" distribution for them and switch over to Arch or Gentoo
<Alan> kklimonda: i love you and want to have your babies
<charlie-tca> jani_: have you tried editing the grub menu boot line to remove "quiet splash" and booting? You should see the errors then
<Alan> kklimonda: the unfortunate fact of life is that it's pretty much impossible to balance the two
<charlie-tca> Also, sometimes, that lets the system boot
<jani_> charlie-tca, how do you edit install cd grub menu? i did remove quiet splash manually from live cd menu, though
<jani_> i just can't successfully boot 8.04 32-bit, 10.04 64-bit, 10.10 64-bit at all
<jani_> just freebsd 7 and windows 7 work
<jani_> all ubuntus hang immediately after kernel is loaded
<Alan> jani_: tried ubuntu 7?
<Alan> maybe it's the magic number 7!
<Alan> :P
<jani_> Alan, heh, i guess that's what's needed :D
 * popey shakes his fist at Alan 
<charlie-tca> you can hit shift as the cd boots, then when the options menu comes up, hit F6 and remove them from the end of the line
<Alan> just hack the lsb_release strink
<Alan> *string
<jani_> charlie-tca, yeah, did that
<charlie-tca> What about the 32-bit versions? do they work?
<kklimonda> Alan: sure, we'll always loose a part of our users who believe that the only real Linux is Slackware. But we could still do a better job at showing that you can be a "pro linux user" and use Ubuntu at the same time.
<popey> every time I start an irc client without /nick popey, it always reminds me that the nick "alan" is registered to you.. yet I've never seen you in any channel I'm in!
<popey> until now!
<jani_> i mean, how else i would have seen that line before hang
<jani_> charlie-tca, just 8.04, it hung same way
<Alan> popey: :P
<Alan> popey: have i ever ghost killed you?
<popey> i dont think so
<Alan> shame :P
<popey> i dont stay alan long enough
<popey> haha
<popey> one day
<Alan> heh, most people don't have a chance to become alan
<Alan> my IRC client is on 24/7
<popey> put it on your "100 things to do before I die"
<popey> I have many times
<jani_> again, things that i think are related: 10.04 64-bit, 10.10 64-bit both hang at boot after line that says "please try 'cgrou_disable=memory' option if you don't wan tmemory chroups" 4GB DDR3 ECC memory, amd phenom x6 1055T 2.8GHz, ASUS M4A785TD-V board (latest bios), 785G+710 chipset, default bios options, nothing extra connected (other than keyboard + mouse + dvd-rom). It hangs with a cursor blinking indefinitely at that point (waited one hour).
<popey> anyway, just saying Hi :)
<jani_> right, with all the typos and everything :)
<charlie-tca> jani_: I am thinking file a bug on it. or ask in #ubuntu-installer, where they know more than me
<Alan> jani_: one possibility is that you have some REALLY new chip on that motherboard?
<charlie-tca> They may not be very active today, though
<Alan> i remember when the linux kernel didn't support the latest jmicron IDE/SATA controller stuff, made it impossible to install on new hardware
<jani_> Alan, all i know i had to update my bios to sept. 2010 version, because july 2010 version did not recognize my CPU
<jani_> so yeah, possibly
<jani_> Alan, haha, that also bit me long time ago, jmicron problems
<Zorael> Is there a neat terminal command to update to maverick beta on my lucid installation? Or is stuff in maverick too wildly different, that I might be better of by just doing a fresh install?
<jani_> and also some ethernet controller that had 4GB+ DMA issues
<popey> Zorael: i upgraded on friday, seemed okay
<popey> Zorael: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Alan> jani_: EVO or EVO/U3S6 version?
<Zorael> popey: Awesome, thanks
<Alan> i.e. do you have usb 3 / sata 3?
<jani_> USB 2, not sure of SATA
<charlie-tca> Zorael: here is the command - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%2010.04%20LTS
<jani_> i'd guess SATA 2
<jani_> i mean, 3 Gbps one, SATA 'version numbers' are so confusing :)
<Alan> yeah
<Alan> :P
<Alan> jani_: tried booting the installer with noacpi?
<jani_> ah right, will try to do so now, i'll let you know how it crashes and burns with that option ;)
<jani_> err, acpi=off or noapic?
<Alan> jani_: heh, it might make no difference, but ACPI is a horrible beast...
<Alan> acpi=off probably
<Alan> apic is something different
<Alan> i'm probably just shooting in the dark though :P
<jani_> kernel option or does that f6 menu do something magic?
<kklimonda> there is acpi=off in F6 menu
<kklimonda> but it's a kernel option
<jani_> yeah, but it didn't change kernel boot string
<jani_> so i'm suspicious
<kklimonda> it doesn't
<jani_> ok, it's booting now
<Alan> like, properly?
<Alan> or has it not got to the bit where it hangs?
<jani_> no, have to retry now
<Daijoubu> Any idea how to trigger a DSL connection in Kubuntu? I made a DSL connection but it's just sitting there and it doesn't connect or anything.
<Alan> here's a really horrible test for you jani_ .... downgrade motherboard BIOS and borrow an older AM3 CPU from somebody....
<jani_> Alan, well, what do you know
<jani_> it boots
<Alan> jani_: it's entirely possible that Asus royally screwed something up in the ACPI in the BIOS update
<jani_> Alan, I wouldn't be surprised at all
<Alan> actually, the machine will boot with the old BIOS, right?
<jani_> Alan, no idea, because it didn't recognize the CPU :)
<Alan> you could try booting with ACPI on in the old BIOS?
<Alan> jani_: fair enough
<jani_> that... can be problematic, you know
<Daijoubu> do i have to go to Kubuntu+1 for kubuntu 10.10 help ? O-O
<Alan> jani_: yeah... unfortunately, it seems most BIOS revisions aren't tested outside of Windows at all
<Alan> I would assume that BSD doesn't bother with ACPI, and windows has specific hacks
<Alan> and Linux sees what looks like ACPI and tries to use it
<yofel> Daijoubu: no kubuntu+1 is here too, does it print something in /var/log/syslog when you try to connect?
<jani_> i don't know about ACPI, but it did appear like BSD complained it was unable to reserve some memory ranges, too
<jani_> in ACPI info
<Daijoubu> yofel i'm connected right now but i used pppoeconf in terminal, when i create a DSL conenction in Kubuntu network manager it just sits there and it doesn't trigger
<Daijoubu> in Gnome when i create that DSL connection it triggers and conencts
<Alan> jani_: sounds like the BIOS is your culprit, with no specific workarounds in the kernel :(
<jani_> Alan, and it
<jani_> 's the only BIOS i can use :(
<Alan> jani_: my previous build had a crap BIOS shipped with the motherboard.... memory accesses in the top few MB of the address range would take an appreciable fraction of a second, meaning that when i upgraded to 8GB of RAM i suddenly couldn't boot linux in less than a year
<jani_> i mean, if i want to run the CPU at speeds higher than 800MHz
<Alan> jani_: however, my point was you could downgrade the BIOS just to confirm the problem
<Alan> if you can boot, but it runs at 800MHz... well it still boots
<Alan> if the APCI doesn't barf all over you, you've double-confirmed the culprit
<yofel> Daijoubu: with trigger you mean connect automatically? (I use a router so I'm not sure how the dsl settings work)
<Alan> all we know right now is that it doesn't break if you ignore ACPI on the newest BIOS
<jani_> Alan, heh, i wonder how that memory was mapped
<Daijoubu> yofel: in Gnome when i create the DSL connection i select the Auto Connect and when i close it or restart it auto-dials, in Kubuntu when i create the same DSL connection and select Auto Connect, nothing happens, and if i restart nothing again.
<jani_> but couldn't you just kill the range in kernel options?
<Alan> jani_: it's annoying though, it just proves that they test it with windows and that's it...
<Alan> jani_: could do, but there was a "beta" BIOS that fixed it
<Alan> luckily
<Alan> (although it didn't mention it in the release notes...)
<yofel> Daijoubu: hm, then I'm clueless, maybe someone in #kubuntu-devel might know more
<Daijoubu> yofel: ok thanks
<jani_> Alan, what exactly i lost with ACPI=no?
<Alan> jani_: at least the ability to suspend-to-RAM
<jani_> big deal, it's going to be my file server
<Alan> and possibly certain aspects of CPU frequency scaling / idling...
<Alan> jani_: you have a 6-core fileserver O.o
<jani_> although probably ZFS... how's btrfs these days? does it have scrub, raidz2 analog?
<jani_> Alan, yes, re-encoding video on the fly might need some power
<Alan> jani_: ah, fair enough
<Alan> jani_: not so sure about filesystems... I was so tempted by ZFS, but it's kinda "sketchy" on linux still i think, and raidz doesn't support expansion...
<jani_> ZFS is great, i mean, i've used it for 2 years on Solaris at work
<jani_> i'm still very impressed with it
<Alan> i'm sure it's great
<Alan> and i'm sure it's very great on solaris
<jani_> those instant snapshots too, zfs send/receive
<jani_> could go on and on
<Alan> but it's not really "on linux" yet, and the RAID isn't expandable!
<Alan> the whole appeal for me is "it's better than RAID5"
<Alan> but i can expand my RAID5 with more disks when i need
<jani_> RAID5 is nono
<jani_> RAID6 / raidz2 is so much safer
<Alan> raid6 isn't much safer than raid5
<Alan> just more expensive :P
<jani_> that's what you say, until you lose a disk and then another one during a resilver - whole raid lost, oops...
<Alan> (bearing in mind i don't tend to keep essential stuff on my fileserver, just a large media collection)
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-29
<urlin2u> charlie-tca, I'm not a launchpad membor would you like the crashes.
<valorin> Anyone experiencing this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834248  - Where windows resting on the edge of a workspace move into the next one when clicked in the launcher or via ALT+TAB, making it impossible to switch to these windows without manually going to the workspace.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834248 in unity "Oneiric: Non-maximized windows which sit on the border of a workspace move when called from another workspace" [Undecided,New]
<billybigrigger> any xchat users here?
<AlienX> it looks like libXp.so.6 was removed from ia32-libs. Is there any way I can download that lib? perhaps from natty?
<micahg> AlienX: install the i386 version of it?
<AlienX> micahg, I thought about that, but wasn't sure if it'd break anything
<micahg> well, is this for skype?
<AlienX> since I think it's in the libxp6:i386 package
<AlienX> nah, I got the skype stuff worked out. This is actually for the citrix ica client
<micahg> oh :(, is that i386 only as well?'
<micahg> I"d suggest installing the i386 version of it with the i386 libs
<AlienX> it actually wants to remove 'libmotif4 libxp6 motif-clients xubuntu-desktop' if i try 'apt-get install libxp6:i386' which is kind of not ok :(
<micahg> AlienX: sorry, I'm wrong, it's not multiarch ready, that could've been a bug, just make sure one is filed against ia32-libs and someone will take a look
<AlienX> micahg, no worries. I'll go ahead and file it right now. Thanks for the help.
<Drakeson> is compiz expected to be slow at the moment, or is it because my hardware is too weak for it?
<AlienX> micahg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/836397 does that look descriptive enough?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836397 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "libXp.so.6 is missing from ia32-libs package" [Undecided,New]
<Gredeu> i've upgraded to onceiric 3.0.3 kernel and i installed module init tools.  one that is lacking is a fsck process.  my base system is ubuntu natty.
<micahg> AlienX: that looks great, thanks
<AlienX> micahg, good deal
<simpleblue> can i update a daily build?
<Drakeson> Is it possible to run another window manager with the unity's launcher and the panel (which includes the appmenu)?
<jbicha> Drakeson: which one did you have in mind?
<Drakeson> openbox
<Drakeson> jbicha: do you know any other that you can run?
<jbicha> Unity uses Compiz and Unity 2D uses Metacity
<jbicha> and you're welcome to just try and let us know if it works
<Drakeson> jbicha: Do I need to install anything else besides `unity-2d' ?
<Drakeson> (e.g., another session).
<jbicha> you could try logging into Unity 2D and then doing openbox --replace
<jbicha> you may also want to look at /usr/share/xsessions/ and /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/
<jbicha> I've never really used openbox though
<Drakeson> jbicha: thanks, somehow it is working, more or less. I had to create session files in both directories you mentioned, and also an openbox.desktop in /usr/share/applications. (not having those files is probably a bug)
<bullgard6> GNOME 3 doesnot provide applets. Are there plans to provide the old applet programs in new format for GNOME 3?
<jbicha> bullgard6: no, you can use gnome-panel 3 for the time being but gnome-panel will be killed off too
<bullgard6>  jbicha What do you mean by "gnome-panel 3"?
<jbicha> bullgard6: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<jbicha> then choose GNOME Classic from the login screen
<bullgard6> jbicha: You did not answer my question. I asked for GNOME 3. »GNOME Classic« is no GNOME 3.
<jbicha> bullgard6: actually it's still part of GNOME 3
<jbicha> anyway, apps can also use the messaging tray or extend the top bar with an extension
<bullgard6> jbicha: Thank you for commenting.
<topyli> hrm. where are gnome-shell extension? :-o
<jbicha> topyli: see https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Extensions they've not been packaged in Debian yet because there is no system-wide extension manager yet
<topyli> :(
<topyli> alright, thanks
<jbicha> if you look hard enough you can also find a .deb for them but it's not official yet
<nperry> Is multiarch working yet?
<nperry> for example if i try sudo apt-get install skype:i386 its not there, do i need to enable the i386 repos?
<jtaylor> skype is not in the repo yet
<jtaylor> you can use the version from natty but need to install the i386 libraries manually
<jtaylor> libXss libqtcore4 libqtgui4 etc
<nperry> jtaylor: forgot already got natty partner setup..
<penguin42> hmm, a do-release-upgrade has just segfaulted for me  - doesn't seem to have left a core or anything
<Ian_Corne> ouch
<penguin42> looks like it was at the end fortunately
<penguin42> hmm, seems to reboot ok - I'll let it get on installing dev stuff while I have breakfast
<Ian_Corne> The following packages have been kept back: brltty gvfs gvfs-backends gvfs-fuse lib32ncurses5 lib32ncursesw5 libncurses5 libncursesw5 libv4l-0 ncurses-bin
<Ian_Corne> for anyone else?
<Ian_Corne> been kept back for a few days now
<jtaylor> is there a way to fix enigmail in thunderbird?
<jtaylor> getting tired of manualy signing my mails ._.
<penguin42> interesting; just installed xubuntu-desktop on a vm and it has the new style login - but completely white on black, and it has the proper icons at the top left which my other machines are unhappy with
<D3RGPS31> using xdm and openbox; global and user autorun aren't executed, can be run manually; Alpha 3, using fglrx
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<D3RGPS31> also, nautilus crashes with the error 'Segmentation fault (core dumped)' at start
<Pretto> does anyone is having problems running java apllications? Here it doenst draw buttons when launched
<Ian_Corne> minecraft?
<Ian_Corne> I don't have any other java application :p
<D3RGPS31> Pretto: openjdk or sun-java
<D3RGPS31> Ian_Corne: i went there to check :v
<D3RGPS31> this channel feels dead :|
<Ian_Corne> D3RGPS31: it's not dead
<Ian_Corne> and i just asked if the app was minecraft
<Ian_Corne> i'll try to run it
<Ian_Corne> but i'm on the OS drivers
<D3RGPS31> i wasn't able to run any java gui
<Ian_Corne> it draws "options" and "login"
<Ian_Corne> and shows the news and stuff
<Ian_Corne> so it should be working
<Ian_Corne> openJDK
<gnomefreak> is fglrx fixed yet?
<Ian_Corne> i don't know, jockey is still broken
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> something is so wrong here. i dont get grub or plymouth at all
<gnomefreak> where do i change login display from?
<gnomefreak> nevermind
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, hold down the shift key after the bios screen til the grub menu appears
<gnomefreak> ok ummm is it broken or just shitty design?
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> ok thanks odd. i seem to have lost my window controls
<gnomefreak> s/thanks/thats
<jakemp> just updated, and a bunch of icons dissappeared from the left bar, and the top bar seems to be using old style icons and is light grey
<jakemp> I assume this means unity is running in 2D mode
<psalden> I just installed gnome-shell and like how it can finally be used alongside unity. However, it's kinda annoying to see it shares the settings for themes, fonts, etc with unity. Is this planned to change at some point?
<jussi> hrm, seems jockey is broken here on one-eye-ric, can someone direct me to the cli way of installing the nvidia drivers?
<Ian_Corne> same for me jussi
<genii-around> jussi: I usually just sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<jussi> genii-around: do I need to run nvidia-xconfig anymore? or does it do all that with the package now?
<genii-around> jussi: If your xorg.conf doesn't have already the Driver  "nvidia" in the Device section, yes
<jussi> genii-around: I dont have an xorg.conf :)
<genii-around> Then yes
<bjsnider> jussi, jockey will create an appropriate xorg.conf file
<jussi> bjsnider: I encourage you to read a little more backlog :)
<bjsnider> if hte graphical version is broken you can use jockey-text
<bjsnider> jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<jussi> bjsnider: jockey is broken
<jussi> I have a bug in for it
<bjsnider> even jockey-text?
<jussi> yep
<jussi> bug 657829
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 657829 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657829
<jussi> anywya, got to go for a while.
<bjsnider> well, nvidia-xconfig is not specificaly made for debian/ubuntu so it may add things to your xorg.conf that should not be there
<billybigrigger> is empathy borked for everyone else too?
<ssargennto> Hello all, I'm using 11.10 and it keeps only offering me a partial upgrade...i saw a sticky on the forums that said to wait a bit and let update manager sort it it but its been 3 days and still only a partial upgrade. is there a better way to install updates right now in 11.10?
<jtaylor> does it want to remove something?
<psalden> I dunno about any forum post, but up till now I just did apt-get dist-upgrade all the time which seemed to work fine
<jtaylor> mostly its ok
<ssargennto> it didnt say anything about removing any packages
<jtaylor> you just need to look what it removes, when its e.g. ubuntu-desktop don't do it
<jtaylor> dist-upgrades adding new packages are pretty much always safe
<ssargennto> so its best to just use terminal and use apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jtaylor> I prefer it
<jtaylor> its faster :)
<jtaylor> gui takes to start up
<ssargennto> i agree i do like using apt in terminal a bit more
<ssargennto> boo.. getting errors updating
<ssargennto> brb gonna reboot
<psalden> actually, the gui tool failed for me a few times, while the terminal equivalent did fine
<BluesKaj> getting index file errors :  GPG error: http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release ...anyone else , or is it just my server?
<jtaylor> hm I had that for my armel chroot a while ago
<jtaylor> are you using a proxy?
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, nope
<urlin2u> do you get a key in that error
<BluesKaj> using a dns service tho
<jtaylor> try updating again in a few minutes/hours
<BluesKaj> yes The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jtaylor> had exactly that too
<jtaylor> getting the Release per wget gave a correct signature then
<BluesKaj> ok
<urlin2u> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<urlin2u> run that
<jtaylor> dhould not be necessary
<jtaylor> he has the pub key, just the file is corrupted
<urlin2u> okay
<jtaylor> the Release file
<urlin2u> the file is I see
<BluesKaj> urlin2u, yeah I ran that command before ...still getting the error : unable to resolve host address `40976eaf437d05b5 ubuntu archive automatic signing key'
<urlin2u> sounds like jtaylor is the one to listen to
<ssargennto> anybody having trouble updating packages? my internet connection is working properly and if i use update manager it tells me to check my connection, and if i use apt i just get an error occurred during signature verification
 * penguin42 has had some packages failing to validate lately
<jtaylor> there is some issue with the main archive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677386/
<penguin42> it would be nice if it told us what was bad about it
<jtaylor> it can't
<penguin42> oh so it's actually that the sig doesn't match the data - as opposed to something like an out of date etc ?
<ssargennto> glad to know its not just me
<BluesKaj> anyone else have digital clock issues ..how many settings have to be changed in order to get the damn thing to read the format that you set in it ...it's a pos Imo
<BluesKaj> this has been an issue since 10.04 on my pc
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, what now?
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, AM/PM 12 hr format ...is it too much to ask ?
<BluesKaj> it's reads properly in the dialog , just doesn't translate to widget
<alupcs> Hi, does anyone know hotplug? I want to restrict USB-usage...
<rfc1337> alupcs, there's no such thing
<rfc1337> if you want to restrict usb-usage, i suggest doing it at a lower level... possibly putting tape over all usb ports
<alupcs> On older versions of Ubuntu, one could blacklist the usb_storage driver
<alupcs> btw, a usb-mouse should be allowed
<rfc1337> oops wrong channel... i thought this was on sunos
<h00k> Aaaaand Skype is broken ;) libXss.so.1 not found.
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, am/pm 12hr works here
<jtaylor> h00k: easily fixed, install libXss from i386
<micahg> or install skype:i386
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, gnome ?
<ssargennto> BluesKaj, im using gnome and my clock is working right. reads 2:11pm right now
<jtaylor> see the bug skype:i386 does not exist
<jtaylor> see bug 830440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 830440 in skype (Ubuntu) "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830440
<h00k> check it. cool.
<BluesKaj> <KDE
<ssargennto> ahh gotcha
<micahg> jtaylor: you need natty partner installed (oneiric doesn't have skype yet)
<jtaylor> ah yes that could be a reason why I don't have it, thx
<micahg> h00k: ^^
<h00k> oh, look, need to multiarch.
<jtaylor> installed it via a package I had lying on my hdd
<h00k> micahg: it's installed already.
<h00k> micahg: if that's what you're getting at
<h00k> I'm looking at the bug report now
<h00k> installing the 32bit libraries
<smallfoot-> its good that ubuntu cant compete with 30 year old operating systems
<smallfoot-> ubuntu 11.10 vs windows 3.11 - change theme, win311 yes, ubuntu no!
<urlin2u> smallfoot-, are you delusional?
<smallfoot-> no
<BluesKaj> smallfoot-, get a life
<smallfoot-> please explain how to change theme in ubuntu 11.10
<trism> smallfoot-: you can change the theme, there just aren't any dialogs to simplify it yet (except possibly gnome-tweak-tool)
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> usability, win311 vs ubuntu
<jtaylor> windows 3.11 is less than 30 years too ._.
<smallfoot-> even in a 30 year old os you cuold personlize it with a gui dialog
<jtaylor> I still used it and I'm not that old ^^
<smallfoot-> oh it is? well that makes it much better, ubuntu vs a 25-29 year old os
<jtaylor> try 18 years old
<smallfoot-> oh, its only 18 years old?
<smallfoot-> well, ubuntu still cant compete against a 18 year old os in terms of personlization, themeability, ease-of-use
<urlin2u> smallfoot-, #ubuntu-offtopic sounds like where you need to share this :D
<BluesKaj> so smallfoot- do you have any suggestions or did you just find this forum to rant , and if you wish , go ahead and use w3.1.1 , do you really think we care ?
<smallfoot-> oh thx
<smallfoot-> BluesKaj, yeah, i have a suggestion... ADD A CHANGE THEME DIALOG lol
<BluesKaj> I don't use gnome
<smallfoot-> but you cant change it with this unity sucks thing either
<smallfoot-> so what you use?
<BluesKaj> kde
<smallfoot-> kde is beautiful.... it really is.. the art people have done a wonderful job
<smallfoot-> unfortuntally its usability is horrible, its cluttered with 100000 senseless options
<Pici> smallfoot-: Feel free to submit a patch or a package yourself.
<smallfoot-> and is probably the worlds most bloated software ever
<Pici> Otherwise you already know that this channel isn't for constant complaining.
<smallfoot-> kde really could lend some graphics artists to gnome
<smallfoot-> and gnome really could lend some usability people to kde
<smallfoot-> wait, nevermind that, gnome was good in 2.x, now with 3.x it sucks
<h00k> is there anything constructive?
<h00k> as Pici said, feel free to submit a patch or package
<h00k> Or wait until someone else does
<h00k> smallfoot-: ^
<bjsnider> h00k, no, it's a lot easier for them to bitch about subjective usability issues than to do anything about them
<BUGabundo> evening, dear!
<billybigrigger> howdy
<BUGabundo> hey hey billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> anyone willing to help create a package for pidgin-expand?
<BUGabundo> or at least help the dev set up a PPA?
 * BUGabundo looks at bjsnider
<bjsnider> oh, here we go
<bjsnider> is it in debian already?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: https://code.google.com/p/expand/issues/detail?id=2
<BUGabundo> just need your help :)
<BUGabundo> he will do the rest
<BUGabundo> I can't even get it to compile on my system
<BUGabundo> meh
<bjsnider> the thing is, creating a ppa isn't the big issue. the big issue is creating working debian build scripts
<bjsnider> that can be done using dh-make
<bjsnider> which creates a basic set of build scripts. but those scripts may not build the package no matter how simple it is
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, what happens when you try to compile it? what is the error?
<BUGabundo> sec
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/677444/
<BUGabundo> config.status: error: cannot find input file: `po/Makefile.in.in'
<jtaylor> Makefile.in.in? unusual
<jtaylor> its should probably Makefile.in
<bjsnider> you must not be following the recommended method to build the software
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: congratulations on your jump! I am glad you were able to experience that.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: thanks!!!!
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: is there one? :P
<bjsnider> there should be an INSTALL file or something like it
<BUGabundo> $ ll | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677446/
<BUGabundo> the install.sh is wonked too
<BUGabundo>  ./install-sh
<BUGabundo> ./install-sh: no input file specified.
<jtaylor> maybe it needs a autoreconf before starting configure?
<bjsnider> there shouldn't be a maybe in this
<bjsnider> it should be clearly documented by the dev
<jtaylor> upstreams documenting their build system properly? in what fantasy world do you live in  ;)
<bjsnider> it's not even worth spedning time on if the documentation isn't there
<bjsnider> and it won't build
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ill file a bug
<jtaylor> pff thats boring ^^
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, try autoreconf
<bjsnider> then configure
<bjsnider> if autoreconf succeeds
<BUGabundo> how do I do that?
<bjsnider> open a terminal go into that directory and type autoreconf
<bjsnider> you might not have all of the software installed
<bjsnider> but try it
<jtaylor> and run intltoolize
<jtaylor> that shold fix the issue
<bjsnider> assuming he has autotools installed
<bjsnider> which he might not, since he's obviously never done this before
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/677453/
<BUGabundo> debsums: invalid package name 'default-jdk'
<BUGabundo> meh .... that bug in debsums is back :(
<BUGabundo> E: Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'if [ -x /usr/bin/debsums ]; then /usr/bin/debsums --generate=nocheck -sp /var/cache/apt/archives; fi'
<jtaylor> just tried it, tar xfz tarball; cd dir; mkdir po; intltoolize; ./configure; make works
<BUGabundo> so where's intltoolize ?
<jtaylor> apt-file search intltoolize
<BUGabundo> even make clean is faling
<BUGabundo> jtaylor: did that already
<jtaylor> all works for me
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> no , I did apt-cache search
<bjsnider> i think there's a metapackage called autotools that has everything
<jtaylor> there is an issue with potfile though
<jtaylor> but thats probably not important if you don't want trnaslatiins
<bjsnider> but it's been so long since i had to install it that i don't remember
<jtaylor> intltool is in a seperate package
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: autotools is (now) installed
<BUGabundo> jtaylor: 32 or 64 bits?
<BUGabundo> can you send me the plugin?
<jtaylor> sudo apt-get install intltool; tar xfz expand-0.5.0.tar.gz; cd expand-0.5.0; mkdir po; intltoolize; ./configure; make
<jtaylor> the plugin should then be in .libs
<BUGabundo> AH
<BUGabundo> found the prob
<BUGabundo> I rm and untar again and it works
<BUGabundo> stupid nautilus zip/tar addon is broken
<BUGabundo> it fails to extract properly
<BUGabundo> already happened the other day
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, did you just grab the latest unprepared code or did you download the most recent stable release tarball?
<BUGabundo> stable
<BUGabundo> 0.5
<bjsnider> the dev didn't prepare the tarball enough
<BUGabundo> $ ls -lha /usr/lib/pidgin/expand.*
<BUGabundo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  970 2011-08-29 21:31 /usr/lib/pidgin/expand.la*
<BUGabundo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 707K 2011-08-29 21:31 /usr/lib/pidgin/expand.so*
<BUGabundo> it works
<BUGabundo> now to test the plugin
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> $ pidgin -nmd | grep expand
<BUGabundo> (21:33:43) plugins: probing /usr/lib/pidgin/expand.so
<BUGabundo> can anyone post a tinyurl please
<trism> http://pad.lv/1 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<BUGabundo> bjsnider:  jtaylor: thanks guys, for putting up with me. now let me try a checkout
<jtaylor> btw now that the problem is solved file a bug :)
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> now I need to automate this
<BUGabundo> seems they do a lot of commits
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, i think you should learn debian packaging and ppa use. i would definitely subscribe to a BUGabundo ppa
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: you mean ubunturollingdistrounstable?
<bjsnider> it's easier to send software into a ppa and build it in pbuilder and whatnot than you might think
<BUGabundo> if there was a rolling distro, with packages as recent as Ubuntu, a good package manager, and a great UI. I would move to it
<BUGabundo> HOT
<BUGabundo> manage to get it to build and install from source trunk
<BUGabundo> $ hg update
<BUGabundo> 0 files updated, 0 files merged, 0 files removed, 0 files unresolved
<BUGabundo> its ready to go
<BUGabundo> let me write a recepy for this
<jbicha> BUGabundo: that's basically the Ubuntu development version, it just gets a bit rough earlier in the cycle and more conservative once it goes into beta
<BUGabundo> alias expandeupdate='cd /home/bugabundo/temp/expand; hg clone https://code.google.com/p/expand/; ./autogen.sh ; make, sudo make install'
<BUGabundo> jbicha: no its not... trust me... I've tested ALL ubuntu dev cycles since 6.10
<BUGabundo> I should blog about this one
<BUGabundo> alias swapnas='sudo losetup /dev/loop0 /mnt/NAS/homes/bugabundo/disks/swapfile4 ; sudo swapon /dev/loop0'
<BUGabundo> next: to get fdupes upgraded to 1.5
<jbicha> BUGabundo: but how would your Ubuntu rolling be different? and how much work would it take for the distro maintainer?
<BUGabundo> jbicha: no idea.........
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> compiz is unstable
<BUGabundo> :\
<h00k> surpriiiiiiiise!
<Saviq> hmm how do I enable the nvidia module without jockey (that crashes due to DeviceDriver d-bus being unavailable)?
<jtaylor> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current may do it
<Saviq> yeah it didn't, I'm still getting nouveau loaded, let me try on the console to see what happens
<Saviq> hmm actually no, I didn't get it installed for some reason
<SpamapS> anybody else on a MBP on oneiric just randomly lose the trackpad?
<yofel> Saviq: you need to run nvidia-xconfig too after installing it with apt
<alex_mayorga> The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com> ??
<jtaylor> yes there was an issue with the signing a while ago
<alex_mayorga> jtaylor: any fixes?
<jtaylor> the fix will have to propaget to all mirros I guess
<jtaylor> wait a while
<alex_mayorga> OK, thanks
<bjsnider> propagate
<h00k> I had the same signing thing recently
<BluesKaj> watchout for muon , it wants to take your whole desktop if you try to remove any default apps :P
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-30
<melik> how is the ubuntu 11.10
<melik> ISO
<melik> is it safe for a production environment?
<melik> or still really buggy ?
<jcook_5xdata> Can some one help with lightdm on ubuntu 11.10? it fails to start to keeps trying to but after about 20 time it just stops. right now I am using slim it works but it does not support xubuntu
<Daekdroom> Hello.
<Daekdroom> I'm wondering why Xorg ignores my xorg.conf unless I use recovery mode.
<jcook_5xdata> here is my lightdm log http://pastebin.com/33vXqxXV
<wers> what's the /etc/gdm/Init/Default for LightDM?
<wers> that file has to be tweak to optimize dithering for MacBook displays
<ssargennto> anybody still having problems with updating packages?
<billybigrigger> nope
<billybigrigger> what's your troubles
<ssargennto> earlier was getting error that apt couldnt verify the key or something.. others were getting the error to. was wondering if anybody else still was before i tried again
<billybigrigger> ssargennto, apt is working here in the command line for me
<ssargennto> aye, i just did an apt-get dist-upgrade and all went well
<billybigrigger> ssargennto, i heard peeps having problems with update manager and the gui, i always stick to cli and it's always worked for me
<ssargennto> yeah, im getting sick of update manager, always wanting to offer me partial upgrades
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi .. is there a patched libnotify for oneric? i want to use notifyosdconfig :)
<wers> what's the /etc/gdm/Init/Default for LightDM?
<Ian_Corne> X11/default-display-manager:/usr/sbin/lightdm
<Ian_Corne> /etc/X11/default-display-manager:/usr/sbin/lightdm
<Ian_Corne> there you'll find it wers
<wers> Ian_Corne, thanks!
<wers> Ian_Corne, wait i'm lost. what's the counterpart of the /Default file?
<Ian_Corne> doh, i just assumed you wanted to knwo how to make lightdm the default :p
<wers> Ian_Corne, ah no. I'm on lightdm. For my MacBook Air, I have to tweak something on /Default for the display to function correctly
<wers> I want to do the same with lightdm
<Ian_Corne> and there's nothing in /etc/lightdm/ for you?
<wers> Ian_Corne, yep, none
<wers> or at least, I think. nothign looks like /Default for gmd
<wers> *gdm
<Ian_Corne> yes maybe it doesn't look like it
<Ian_Corne> but might give you some options
<Ian_Corne> like setting DPI
<wers> Ian_Corne, I basically need to set dithering
<wers> at 6 bits per colour channel to smooth colour gradients
<Ian_Corne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1835756
<Ian_Corne> is that you? :p
<Ian_Corne> top google result :D
<wers> Ian_Corne, yes lol
<wers> pretty small world, eh
<Ian_Corne> i'm guesing you could mail the dev-list
<Ian_Corne> for lightdm
<Ian_Corne> because I don't know
<wers> Ian_Corne, will do. thanks
<wers> seems to be a fresh problem
<wers> btw, I tried gdm on oneiric to solve my issue. it did fix gradients with proper dithering but graphics became slow for some weird reason
<Ian_Corne> i don't know how/if gdm will be supported
<antihero> Anyone else having a signature verification issue for de.archive ?
<minimec> Hi. Would you have any information about ubuntu 11.10 and llvm-pipe? I have a ATI RS690 (x1250) which will need llvm, as the hardware has no vertex shaders. According to this article (http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQ0MA), Ubuntu 11.10 may enable llvm... For my card, it would be great... https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31635
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 31635 in Drivers/Gallium/r300 "[r300g]Bad performance of 64-bit compilation compared to 32-bit." [Normal,Resolved: notabug]
<antihero> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<antihero> This seems bad
<IdleOne> !badsig
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Johnny_Giggles> Hi everyone.  I'm thinking of transitioning to 11.10 even though it's not ready yet.  how ready is it?  Can I use it for general websurfing, development, etc?
<IdleOne> Johnny_Giggles: if you depend on your machine to be stable for development then wait.
<Johnny_Giggles> I'm just going through the exercises from K&R
<Johnny_Giggles> C Programming book
<minimec> Johnny_Giggles: I would wait. I had some problems with a Intel Ironlake GPU for example.
<Johnny_Giggles> ok
<IdleOne> antihero: sudo apt-key update
<IdleOne> what does that tell you?
<jtaylor> the signing went wrong yesterday
<jtaylor> some mirrors may still be affected
<jtaylor> it has nothing to do with your local keys
<antihero> 2 unchange
<IdleOne> see what jtaylor just said. Besides it is just a Warning
<IdleOne> probably will be fixed in a few hours
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> its an error
<jtaylor> which must not be ignored under normal circumstances
<jtaylor> bad signature could mean someone is doing messing with your connection to your repo
<antihero> :O
<antihero> It's times like these I'm glad I'm not using Arch linux.
<jtaylor> in this case there was some issue with automatic signing in the main repo, which was reported and fixed yesterday
<antihero> so I shouldn't update my keys
<antihero> right?
<antihero> because they might be compromised :|
<jtaylor> no the keys should be fine
<jtaylor> gpg --list-keys  --keyring=/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg should have a key with id 1024D/437D05B5 and fingerprint 6302 39CC 130E 1A7F D81A  27B1 4097 6EAF 437D 05B5
<antihero> how do I know someone hasn't MITM'd and edited your message?
<antihero> PARANOIA
<jtaylor> I can sign it with my key :)
<antihero> but I have never had your key on a trusted connection
<antihero> so they could be re-signing it
<antihero> and giving me a false key
<antihero> fuuuu
<antihero> but yeah I do have a key with that ID
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I need tomcat7 on ubuntu, but it somehow won't work on 11.04 so I tried updating to 11.10 (it's only for developing apps on my own), but I get the error: "Error authenticating some packages" (and a list of all packages). Any help  with either tomcat7 on 11.04 or the upgrade error?
<jtaylor> yes there are signing issues
<jtaylor> wait a while
<KNUBBIG> aah okay! Thanks! :)
<jtaylor> I just checked the newest signature from today is also bad
<jtaylor> apparently its nto fixed yet
<KNUBBIG> I thought it was my bad as I'm behind a firewall and had some serious problems with rsync easier today
<KNUBBIG> :)
<jtaylor> signature on main archive is good again
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lenios__> firefox 7 already here, great
<Feldegast> it is??
<lenios__> yes
<lenios__> well, beta available on oneiric repositories, that is
<Feldegast> ah beta
<BluesKaj> been avoiding FF , due to clunkiness ...does this one seem less bloated than previous versions ?
<Feldegast> my big issues is flash, not ffx itself
<vega__> is shotwell still the default photo manager in oneiric?
<francis__> I am using daily build of 28 August installed the restricted extra but can't stream web radio. any help
<SpamapS> francis__: "can't stream web radio" is pretty hard to debug. Can you describe your symptoms?
<francis__> when I click play on the radio nothing happens just the black screen.
<SpamapS> francis__: what "radio"
<SpamapS> francis__: and do other sounds work?
<francis__> if i right click to use totem it tells me 'could not read from resource
<francis__> yes other sounds work can play movies and mp3
<francis__> the radio station request for text/html plugin
<francis__> radio is www.myjoyonline.com/services/radio/#
<SpamapS> francis__: yeah I think you need to enable some restricted plugins for that.
<francis__> I have installed the restricted extras and also xine-plugin. used to be enough when I was using 11.04
<francis__> Any suggestions for me
<BluesKaj> francis__, which browser ?
<francis__> BluesKaj_, firefox
<BluesKaj> FF works well with the mozilla-plugin-vlc
<francis__> so should i remove the xine plugin first? my first distro was 11.04 just this year bear with me
<BluesKaj> no
<francis__> thanks will install now
<BluesKaj> if mozilla conflicts , which I doubt then xine will probly be disabled by default
<BluesKaj> BBL, lunchtime
<ssargennto> how goes it everyone?
<ssargennto> i just read earlier that the main archives signature is working but when i 'apt-get dist-upgrade' it seems its not working. anybody having troubles at the moment?
<dtkachenko> Hello, All. Anyone now try testing skype in ubuntu 11.10
<dtkachenko> I've error "skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when I try run it.
<dtkachenko> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<bjsnider> !file libXss.so.1
<bjsnider> ugh. if he comes back in, tell him to install libxss1
<bjsnider> and whack him on the head
<jtaylor> also qtgui4 qtcore4
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, which repos are the qts in ?
<jtaylor> main?
<jtaylor> yes main
<BluesKaj> libqtcore ..ok
<BluesKaj> still din't help my skype install
<jtaylor> the 32 bit variants you need
<jtaylor> see the bug on the skype package
<BluesKaj> static skype as well ?
<jtaylor> sudo apt-get install skype:i386 should be simplest
<jtaylor> for "64bit" sudo apt-get install libxss1:i386 libqtcore4:i386 libqtgui4:i386
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, is it just a coincidence that you're testing it too?
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, testing ... well I suppose if you want to get technical about it , yeah :)
<rye> Hello, does anybody know how to add a keyboard layout in Oneiric? Keyboard settings seems to lack it and the localization control panel thing does not do anything with the keyboard
<rye> nevermind, bug #834523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834523 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Can't change the keyboard layout from a default install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/834523
<syke> hi
<syke> after a dist-upgrade cycle last week, logging into regular Unity doesn't give me a taskbar anymore
<syke> I just get a File menu across the very top of the screen, and nothing more
<syke> Unity2D works fine, still
<syke> I tried resetting/removing all my .config and .cache files
<syke> no dice
<syke> any ideas?
<bjsnider> syke, perhaps you've got an opengl problem
<cebalrai> anyone else having weird issues with aptitude right now?
<cebalrai> it forgets that i already dismissed the "new packages". Also some packages (for example gnome-shell) appear twice with different states (one is installed, the other one isn't)
<yofel> aptitude doesn't support multiarch yet
<yofel> which beside the duplicate entries causes bug 831768
<cebalrai> ah that explains it. I wasn't aware of the switch to multi arch. Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude cannot handle the same packages of different architectures being installed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<billybigrigger> is everyone's dash still bork3d?
<billybigrigger> ie clicking on media, internet, or more apps closes the dash?
<Ian_Corne> yes
<dude> hello dudettes
<billybigrigger> sup dude
<Lekensteyn> hi, does multiarch now? I can't install libc6:i386 which is a dependency for a lot packages
<Ian_Corne> it should work yes
<Ian_Corne> but as i heard, not via aptitude :)
<Lekensteyn> Using apt-get
<Lekensteyn> ah found it
<Lekensteyn> I had to add [arch=i386,amd64] after deb in my sources.list
<Ian_Corne> aha
<Lekensteyn> yep, that works :)
<Ian_Corne> hmm i have that nowhere
<Ian_Corne> ohwell
<Ian_Corne> guess i don't need 32 bit stuff yet :p
<Ian_Corne> what kind of things do you install Lekensteyn ?
<Lekensteyn> I am packaging virtualgl for Bumblebee
<Lekensteyn> on natty and before, I'd just include all libraries in one package. For oneiric, I decided to use multiarch
<Ian_Corne> yes, that's probably the "proper" way to go :)
<Ian_Corne> I'm still scared of using bumblebee on my laptop
<Ian_Corne> with the rm /usr /path/to/file incident :p
<Lekensteyn> just keep away from mj-casalogic/bumblebee and you'll be fine
<Lekensteyn> we've forked the project to Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee
<Lekensteyn> lp:bumblebee/stable
<Lekensteyn> the 32-bit virtualgl libs are currently broken for oneiric, but I now need to fix it
<Lekensteyn> wha twould you suggest? I've currently a Depends for the libraries set
<Lekensteyn> that should be fine with "recommends" or even "suggests" too
<Ian_Corne> well my laptop is running pae
<Ian_Corne> so it should be fine
<Lekensteyn> the arch of virtualgl does not matter
<Lekensteyn> it's like this:
<Lekensteyn> application (i386 or amd64 virtualgl-libs)   <--->   virtualgl (i386 or amd64), all four combinations are possible
<Ian_Corne> i have no idea about packaging sorry
<Ian_Corne> but others in here do :)
<Lekensteyn> I know a bit of packaging, but multiarch is completely new for me
<tiox> I don't have any USB drives I can install 11.10 that I own, and 11.10a3 is just too big to fit onto disk. What can I remove in order to successfully copy it using Brasero's tools?
<Lekensteyn> tiox: what about using a DVD?
<tiox> Option, but I don't wish to use DVDs to something that looks like can fit on a 700MB CD-R.
<tiox> It's just 6.5MB too big, I think.
<jtaylor> the size should be fixed until beta
<Lekensteyn> beta is tomorrow right?
<charlie-tca> thursday
<tiox> So just wait until b1?
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> with luck the daily builds will have correct size a few days earlier
<jtaylor> actually the alternate installer seems ok sized now
<jtaylor> regular installer too
<Daekdroom> Can anyone tell me how to force lightdm to use /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Lekensteyn> any experts here with multi-arch packaging?
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> segfauls all around
<BUGabundo> not sure how long ill be here
<BUGabundo> seems to be in python and libc
<Ian_Corne> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> anyone knows what's going on?
 * burner wonders why nvidia driver doesn't let X start but nouveau works fine
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: i don't have that issue sorry
#ubuntu+1 2011-08-31
<yofel_> burner: check if the nouveau module is loaded when you try to use nvidia
<yofel_> if yes add nomodeset to the kernel command line
<billybigrigger> anyone know where gnome 3.1.9 is?
<billybigrigger> it was released almost a week ago now
 * Pici checks under the couch cushions
<billybigrigger> well why are we still running 3.1.5 is all i'm wondering :P
<billybigrigger> or is ubuntu holding out for 3.2?
<micahg> billybigrigger: we're in beta freeze
<Vanillalite> Hello all!
<DBO> hey Vanillalite
<Vanillalite> So regular Unity is weird for me now... when I log in I just see my desktop background and my top panel acts like nautilus is open... I don't get the normal top panel nor the unity menu on the left... any ideas? lol
<DBO> Vanillalite, can I get a screenshot?
<Vanillalite> I can try in Unity 2d now which seems to always work
<Vanillalite> brb with a screen shot hopefully :P
<Vanillalite> Hello all I'm back with a screenshot :P
<Vanillalite> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-bHP88h5Bmg0/Tl2oxjUstOI/AAAAAAAAAVg/cVbUf5Djags/s800/Screenshot%25252520at%252525202011-08-30%2525252023%2525253A18%2525253A25.png
<Vanillalite> that's what I get when I log into Ubuntu with regular Unity....
<Vanillalite> if you people want a higher res upload to see the screen let me know and I can do that
<Vanillalite> any ideas? I don't seem to get the normal top panel or the regular unity panel... plus it acts like nautilus is open... it's just odd...
<Vanillalite> larger screenshot.... http://www.abload.de/img/screenshot20at202011-0woj8.png
<billybigrigger> Vanillalite, it's a know problem
<billybigrigger> the unity plugin didn't get loaded in compiz
<billybigrigger> click file, new tab
<billybigrigger> then navigate to /usr/bin and open gnome-terminal
<billybigrigger> open compizconfig by typing ccsm
<billybigrigger> make sure the unity plugin is checked
<Vanillalite> I tried to find it on launchpad but I'm terribad at finding my bug on launchpad lol
<billybigrigger> after the plugin loads, you'll be left with the borked nautilus window, so in  your open terminal type sudo killall nautilus and you should be left with a normal desktop
<billybigrigger> im going for a smoke, let me know how that works out for you
<Vanillalite> do I have to do this each time I log in or will this be a real fix for me?
<billybigrigger> are you fully updated?
<billybigrigger> i see the problem still happening on the forums still, but i posted that fix i just gave you like a week ago
<Vanillalite> Hello all again!
<billybigrigger> Vanillalite, how did you make out
<Vanillalite> copied your instructions to a text file and did them... worked
<Vanillalite> I assume I have to do this each time I log in? *until a patch comes down the line*
<billybigrigger> you quit after i asked you...
<billybigrigger> are you fully updated?
<Vanillalite> sorry I was in Unity 2d and quit to try your fix :P
<Vanillalite> yeah I just updated idk less than an hour ago?
<billybigrigger> i posted that fix on the forums about a week ago, and i haven't had it happen for awhile on MY machine, but i think it's still happening to others
<Vanillalite> do you have a link to a bug report for it on launchpad? :P
<billybigrigger> ill see if i can dig it up
<billybigrigger> i meant i posted the workaround instructions on the forums, i'm sure there is a bug report around somewhere
<Vanillalite> yeah I got that part I was just looking for a launchpad page in case I could be of any assistance
<Vanillalite> thanks a ton btw billy! you rock for the help! :)
<billybigrigger> feck i can't find a bug # for it anywhere on the forums...
<DBO> Vanillalite, Im sorry, I forgot about you!
<DBO> Vanillalite, it looks like compiz is failing to start all together :/
<DBO> Id be looking at your drivers
<billybigrigger> compiz is starting, just not loading the unity plugin
<Vanillalite> no worries DBO billy says it's a known bug and had a fix for me
<DBO> Vanillalite, what was the fix?
<billybigrigger> workaround
<Vanillalite> yeah more like workaround
<DBO> what is the workaround
<Vanillalite> load the terminal load up compiz settings and check the unity box
<DBO> did you try unity --reset?
<Vanillalite> then just task kill nautilus via terminal
<DBO> fair enough
<DBO> I wonder why your settings got screwed up
<DBO> I'll have to poke didrocks about that...
<billybigrigger> DBO, it's been happening to everyone at some point
<billybigrigger> it's all over the forums
<DBO> billybigrigger, thats crazy...
<DBO> I've never seen it
<Vanillalite> I'm running an ATI card with the ati fxlgr drivers if that matters at all
<DBO> must be a packaging issue
<billybigrigger> Vanillalite, could just been an ati issue then
<billybigrigger> i originally posted the workaround in an fglrx thread :P
<Vanillalite> wouldn't surprise me... I've had a bunch of regular unity problems as an ati user during this alpha
<DBO> Vanillalite, how are things going for you on ati now
<DBO> (if it's not clear by now, I am one of the Unity developers)
<Vanillalite> good post big patch last week that fixed the major issue a bunch of us had with unity loading up with black bars/boxes everywhere
<Vanillalite> sometime last week a patch fixed that and I was good until well now
<Vanillalite> Unity 2d has been perfect tho
<DBO> 2d doesn't have to deal with 3d drivers
<DBO> do you use the new alt-tab at all?
<billybigrigger> i use it every few minutes
<billybigrigger> works fine here, always has
<DBO> :)
<DBO> do you like it?
<Vanillalite> yeah alt tab works fine
<billybigrigger> i dont like how some icons have shite resolution
<billybigrigger> looks tacky
<Vanillalite> wellll
<Vanillalite> I have one small complaint
<billybigrigger> xchat and vbox icons look like poop, they need to be cleaned up
<Vanillalite> like when I minimize my browser I get this weird bit of ghosting
<DBO> Vanillalite, can you describe it better?
<DBO> billybigrigger, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<htorque_> Vanillalite: bug 837820
<billybigrigger> xchat
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 837820 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window minimizing animation leaves decoration trail on screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837820
<htorque_> just opened it
<DBO> interesting...
<billybigrigger> DBO, ...
<billybigrigger> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-bHP88h5Bmg0/Tl2oxjUstOI/AAAAAAAAAVg/cVbUf5Djags/s800/Screenshot%25252520at%252525202011-08-30%2525252023%2525253A18%2525253A25.pn
<DBO> billybigrigger, oh the icon thing is easy to fix by hand if you want :P
<Vanillalite> yeah that's my exact problem
<billybigrigger> errrr ignore that....
<billybigrigger> xchat:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 2.8.8-3ubuntu6
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 2.8.8-3ubuntu6
<Vanillalite> when I minimize chrome it looks exactly like the screen shot in that bug report
<DBO> too late already clicked it baby
<bullgard6> What is the function of the program »oneconf-service«?
<DBO> bullgard6, afaik it is related to ubuntu one
<bullgard6> DB0 I see.
<billybigrigger> htorque_, i definitely DON'T get that on fglrx
<billybigrigger> minimize animations are smooth(ish) :S here :P
<DBO> htorque_, cant see it on nvidia blob
<Vanillalite> I get that exact deal
<htorque_> oh, it's smooth here as well :P
<DBO> htorque_, oh wait I see it
<DBO> okay so this is a damage clipping error
<billybigrigger> what ccsm settings do you have?
<htorque> pretty much stock
<DBO> htorque, if you switch workspaces after triggering the bug it goes away immediately right?
<billybigrigger> fading windows?
<htorque> DBO: yes
<DBO> htorque, okay we can at the very least hack around this trivially
<Vanillalite> btw
<Vanillalite> here is a screen shot off my personal "ghosting" "artifacting" issue
<Vanillalite> http://www.abload.de/img/screenshot20at202011-09cg5.png
<htorque> uh, what's that pattern behind your launcher bar?
<billybigrigger> ya i have a solid dark grey
<billybigrigger> no pattern here either
<Vanillalite> I do too it just came out like that weirdly in the screen lol
<DBO> screenshots of unity can be corrupted
<DBO> not known why
<DBO> something about shitty ass framebuffers
<Vanillalite> WAIT
<Vanillalite> nvm
<Vanillalite> UPDATE
<Vanillalite> it goes patterny when I get the artifacting
<Vanillalite> goes back to solid grey as soon as the artifacts go away
<Vanillalite> not sure what that means exactly
<billybigrigger> i get a wierd screenshot that looks like your guy's problems but all is working here
<Vanillalite> idk it's a small issue and not a deal breaker like my other bug so not as high on my list of what needs to be fixed :P
<htorque> would be a deal breaker for me :P
<Vanillalite> well considering my other bug is unity not even loading... that's a bigger issue lol
<billybigrigger> compiz:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: 1:0.9.5.92+bzr2791-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 1:0.9.5.92+bzr2791-0ubuntu1
<billybigrigger> what version are you running
<htorque> the same
<Vanillalite> how can I check that?
<htorque> type "apt-cache policy compiz" in a terminal
<htorque> gotta go, cya
<Vanillalite> peace out htorque!
<Vanillalite> btw same as you billy in terms of version #
<billybigrigger> k cause i thought that update fixed my problems
<Vanillalite> nope still issues here sorry :(
<Vanillalite> btw if I may ask as a non dev how freaked out are you by the quick 6 month time frame and the fact that beta is coming this week? does it seem crazy fast? lol
<Vanillalite> I don't envy you guys and gals at all getting stuff done and fixed so fast :P
<billybigrigger> im a non-dev, the 6mth release cycle has been going on as long as i've been using ubuntu :)
<billybigrigger> i love it, i love bleeding edge software :)
<billybigrigger> Join Date: October 18th, 2005
<Vanillalite> ditto still just seems like OMG it's beta already we got so much stuff to still do lol
<billybigrigger> ^^^ my join date on ubuntu forums, i think that was hoary/warty days :P
<billybigrigger> ya but feature/ui freeze's are in effect, now it's bug squashing time
<Vanillalite> never been a person to try out alphas usually I wait till beta 1 for the jump
<billybigrigger> i usually jump in around a2/3
<billybigrigger> i totally missed 10.04/.10 dev cycles...
<Vanillalite> I'll be honest something about the name and the cool cat being the animal this time around made me want to jump in on the alpha as silly as that sounds lol
<billybigrigger> err no 10.10/11.04 i missed, 10.04 was the last time i was around
<billybigrigger> heh i think the name sucks, and honestly haven't bothered to look at the mascot
<billybigrigger> i'm more excited for gnome3/gtk3 and oneiric+1 being an lts
<Vanillalite> just sort of a sleep cat as the mascot :P
<Vanillalite> sleepy
<Vanillalite> alright all time for bed!
<Vanillalite> thanks for all the help and I'm sure I'll be back soon :)
<bullgard6> What is the function of the file /var/crash/_usr_share_oneconf_oneconf-service.1000.crash ?
<billybigrigger> its a crash report
<billybigrigger> yay, emerge of xfce has only been running for a few hours now...95/216 hah
<billybigrigger> gentoo sucks my left ...
<jussi> billybigrigger: wrong channel for that discussion ;)
<billybigrigger> no just giving a pep talk to all the new +1 users to stick it out with ubuntu :P
<billybigrigger> showing them that the grass is greener here heh
<ssargennto> anybody running xfce instead of unity?
<billybigrigger> maybe in a few more hours i will be on my gento vm :P
<carli2> hi
<carli2> i open a .deb file in software center
<carli2> i click at "install"
<carli2> no installation, just a warning
<carli2> "only install this file if you trust the origin"
<carli2> how can i install the package anyway?
<carli2> or better:
<zniavre> dpkg -i name_of_package.deb ?
<carli2> how can i change the default opener for .deb files to "gksudo dpkg -i $1"?
<carli2> zniavre: i know. but i want the default way to work, because the default way to open .deb files is used by my browser
<zniavre> im not able to find the way to cahnge nautilus properties with deb files
<zniavre> i got only gdebi as CLI package manager and it is not present in deb properties> open with (and seems not possible to add a path to gdebi)
<zniavre> but gdebi is availbla in right clic menu
<ssargennto> Is anybody else having issues with their login screen? Mine will show the regular background for about a couple seconds then it just goes to like a black background, older style icons, and the top bar is black also
<ssargennto> I think it might be my upgrade though. Because I just loaded gnome shell for the first time and I was having some display issues there as well, like parts of the desktop looked to be missing, I could click the icons but they looked funny..
<Volkodav> Looks like Macbook 7.1 only gets wireless g connection in 20 Mhz range . N does not work at all in 20 or 40 hmm - will file a bug I guess
<ssargennto> I am having problems with gnome shell after my upgrade to 11.10 - It seems there are missing icons and such from the interface. I can click where they are but it looks like distorted colors and not a icon. Anybody else experience this?
<ssargennto> Anybody else having troubles with gnome shell displaying correctly?
<psalden> ssargennto: I think it's because it tries to use unity's default themes
<psalden> ssargennto: and now I read your earlier line, you're probably talking about something else, sorry :)
<psalden> still though, now that unity is 'in the same field', it might be related
<ssargennto> psalden,  do you have any problems with gnome shell?
<ssargennto> would removing gnome-shell and re-installing it help?
<psalden> well when I run it, I notice how everything looks crappy. using gnome-tweak-tool reveals it's just trying to use ubuntu's themes, fonts, etc. Assuming the fact that it shares its settings with unity to be the cause of your problem too, I doubt reinstalling would help at all
<bullgard6> GNOME  does not provide TeaTime. Can you recommend a substitute?
<ssargennto> gotcha :)
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I need help on how to configure my keyboard to match an Apple keyboard to reactivate the alt key (for pipes, etc). I remember that there was some setting in Natty but I can't seem to find it. Any help?
<heslam> hey guys. has anyone done any video editing on 11.10 using MLT-based editors? if so anyone getting weird hangs, terrible performance, intermittent crashes?
<lenios__> <ssargennto> Anybody else having troubles with gnome shell displaying correctly? << same here, it was working a few days ago on another machine though
<Rods_Tiger> is filesharing broken for the time being in oneiric?
<KNUBBIG> Why does apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk not install any useable binaries but instead install openjdk-6-jdk?
<nyuszika7h> !jre | KNUBBIG
<ubottu> KNUBBIG: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<nyuszika7h> JDK != JRE
<KNUBBIG> nyuszika7h: I know that
<KNUBBIG> nyuszika7h: But I nevertheless wanted javac
<KNUBBIG> nyuszika7h: And also java which I installed (tried to) with openjdk-7-jre
<KNUBBIG> nyuszika7h: I downloaded both compressed binaries from oracle and relinked /etc/alternatives/java(c) manually, including /usr/bin/javac. What a pain
<nyuszika7h> Heh
<KNUBBIG> ?
<heslam> has anyone had any problems with Pulse Audio, especially in relation to MLT/video editing?
<IdleOne> why am I seeing x86_64 3 times in the output of uname -a?
<vega__> -m -p -i ... man uname
<IdleOne> seems kinda redundant
<IdleOne> thanks for the info
<Ian_Corne> well, you choose -a
<Ian_Corne> so it shows all
<Ian_Corne> :p
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> I have a little problem upgradeing to Oneiric :)
<Milos_SD> upgrade doesn't even start becouse of a lot held back packages :S
<Milos_SD> here is the apt log: http://pastebin.com/Xq7qPqbx
<jbicha> Milos_SD: how exactly are you trying to upgrade? and are you using a bunch of PPAs?
<Milos_SD> I'm trying to upgdade via "update-manager -d"
<Milos_SD> I am using a lot of PPA's :)
<jbicha> Milos_SD: I think you'll have to upgrade manually or do a clean install
<Milos_SD> well... I used to upgdade without problem before ( to Natty), and I was using bunch of PPA's too :)
<jbicha> Milos_SD: the transition to GNOME3 might be complicating that, and there are limits to what the installer can do automatically
<Milos_SD> jbicha, what did you mean when you sad to manualy upgrade?
<jbicha> well it's a bit complicated and definitely not supported but...
<jbicha> you can disable all your PPAs, change your sources.list to point to oneiric; apt-get update and then use Synaptic or something
<jbicha> to upgrade everything or remove what won't upgrade, so it may take a bunch of time & effort
<Milos_SD> jbicha, thanks...
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> there are some things that are held back, and they are not from PPA :)
<Milos_SD> libevince and libdocument
<Milos_SD> :S
<Milos_SD> and bunch of i386 packages :S I don't know where did I get that ... I use 64bit :S
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jbicha> Milos_SD: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<BluesKaj> jbicha, well, I did the command in the anounce above , but "permission denied"
<jbicha> BluesKaj: sudo is your friend
<BluesKaj> including sudo
<jbicha> hmm, maybe try sudo su first then just run the command
<jbicha> I think piped commands don't work well with sudo
<Pici> Thats what tee is for.
<Pici> echo "foo" | sudo tee -a /etc/bar
<BluesKaj> jbicha, sudo su did the trick...I think
 * hrw got kicked from #ubuntu+3 so will ask here
<hrw> started unity desktop for first time in 11.10 cycle - where it can be configured? cause it looks not-acceptable for me (fonts, colours, decorations)
<Ian_Corne> wtf is ubuntu+3 :p
<hrw> Ian_Corne: just a name ;)
<hrw> Ian_Corne: as there are insane amount of #ubuntu* channels I decided to check +3 one
<hrw> is it normal that playing with ccsm makes unity die?
<hrw> where unity={top+left panels}
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> it happens to me too
<Ian_Corne> so it's "normal"
<hrw> its 3rd time when I try unity (previous was 11.04 alpha/beta) and still finds it too hard to setup
<IdleOne> because there really isn't anything to setup
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/shots/unity1.png is how it looks
<hrw> IdleOne: ugly window decoration from no idea where, icons on desktop which I want to hide
<hrw> icons of two pernamently mounted devices in launcher
<IdleOne> right click, remove from launcher
<hrw> 3 options: "unmount, open, keep in launcher (not enabled)"
<hrw> switching 'keep in launcher' (I hope it is this 'zachowaj w obszarze uruchamiania') does not change anything
<Trewas> hrw: gnome-tweak-tool can at least change fonts and gtk theme, I don't know if window decorations are configurable via any GUI now
<hrw> (gnome-tweak-tool:14815): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to underallocate GtkComboBox's child GtkCellView 0x2226d70. Allocation is 1x15, but minimum required size is 44x21.
<hrw> thats norm too?
<IdleOne> in alpha/beta everything is "normal"
<hrw> just asking
<IdleOne> just answering :)
<IdleOne> rahter commenting
<IdleOne> rather*
<Jcook_5xData> I have a few problem one is Plymouth does not start all I get is text and lightdm is all pink like it not pull css file.
<Jcook_5xData> I have run command dpkg-reconfigure Plymouth and reboot but it did not help
<charlie-tca> hm, I get blue in 64bit and pink in 32bit lightdm backgrounds
<Jcook_5xData> this is a reinstall the first time it had a cool ubuntu background and styled buttons and menu. maybe it was and update that broke it
<Jcook_5xData> I guess it no big deal. it is alpha/beta after all
<Jcook_5xData> at lest they fix the compiz problem with wine. That why I could not use the first release
<Jcook_5xData> starcraft 2 scrolling is smooth :)
<Jcook_5xData> now if we could get Blizzard to support Opengl in Starcraft 2 we would be all set :D
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/~hrw/shots/unity2d-1.png - someone knows why I got this box on right?
<nyuszika7h> 15:44:56 <-- | ChanServ has kicked nyuszika7h (Invite only channel)                                                                                                                           │
<nyuszika7h> 15:44:57  -- | #ubuntu+3: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited                                                                                                                      │
<nyuszika7h> hrw: ^^
<hrw> nyuszika7h: I know, got the same
<hrw> uf. now I can uninstall
<psalden> btw am I the only one who's not got working 'media apps', 'internet apps' etc buttons?
<drussell> psalden: you're not the only one... I'm assuming it's everyone
<drussell> I had a complete crash about half an hour ago (disconnecting an external monitor)
<drussell> and now my unity launcher bar won't autohide
<drussell> *sigh*
<drussell> btw multi screen seems to be very flaky on 11.10 generally
<drussell> connecting and disconnecting external screens on this laptop is a sure way to crash xorg
<patr|ck> can the Alpha 3 be downloaded already?
<drussell> and running ubuntu-bug and selecting "xorg bug" puts a black square on the screen and a broken/frozen gtk window that needs to be forced to quit
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<drussell> patr|ck: it would seem so
<yellabs-r2> is there an list somewhere about what video cards are supported for the new oneric ? unity 3D, and gnome 3 , it seems that intel is not well supported any more, will this change in future releases , i have got product: 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<yellabs-r2> used to work great on the older ubuntus
<hrw> yellabs-r2: 945 should be supported. too many netbooks with it
<yellabs-r2> true
<yellabs-r2> i am running it on an dell gx620, got several machines, the third seems to boot to desktop and 3D, strange
<yellabs-r2> maybe an bois setting somehow, although unity launcher is missing ..
<yellabs-r2> on the left , the menu
<yellabs-r2>  gone
<hrw> unity... I just published blog post with my opinion about it
<yellabs-r2> alt+F2 does not work..
<yellabs-r2> so i cant get to an run command for terminal.. tips ?
<yellabs-r2> can i restart unity on the other terminal ?
<yellabs-r2> replace --unity ?
<hrw> yellabs-r2: tried Ctrl-Alt-t?
<yellabs-r2> not yet
<yellabs-r2> now i did
<yellabs-r2> but no terminal
<yellabs-r2> maybe it sees the wrong keyboard, but i cant tell
<yellabs-r2> going for an reboot, might help ..
<yellabs-r2> if not i might reinstall
<yellabs-r2> to make sure nothing went wrong
<Milos_SD> Hi... I just did clean install od 11.10. Where can I change fonts? :S
<Milos_SD> how can I change fonts?
<hrw> Milos_SD: gnome-tweak-tool may help you. or wait for gnome 3.50 in 2015
<Milos_SD> hrw, gnome-tweak-tool helped, thanks :)
<Milos_SD> now, just to find out how to install skype :D
<Milos_SD> does anyone else have problem with network-manager not showing in Unity panel?
<BluesKaj> Kwin doesn't remember windows settings -size and placement set in /advanced>special windows settings or special application settings
<heslam> hey guys. is anti-aliased window corners working for any of you, or do I need to install that compiz testing ppa?
<validuntilmonday> hi there
<Arnold> Hello.
<Ian_Corne> empathy is a crashaholic
<h00k> Is there a known self-signed google-talk error with Empathy? (Located in US, not Iran)
<Ian_Corne> me too h00k
<Ian_Corne> and facebook too
<h00k> Ian_Corne: I don't know if it's a CA thing, or with Empathy and Oneiric
<h00k> I don't use FB chat, just Google-talk
<Ian_Corne> they're both the same protocol
<h00k> xmpp
<BluesKaj> Wow, Kwin is really messed up here...anyone else ?
<len> Since upgrading to Kubuntu Oneiric, my sound always starts muted.  I can unmute it, and it works fine, but every time I reboot it starts back muted again..  What do I need to do to correct this behavior?
<BluesKaj> len, open alsamixer and disable auto mute
<len> BluesKaj, Where is that option?
<BUGabundo> evening !
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> meh
<BluesKaj> len in alsamixer use the f5 kay to get all ctrls
<BluesKaj> key
<charlie-tca> Yeah, didn't think it would be "good evening" yet
<BluesKaj> my kwin settings won't hold ...the apps are opening  in upper left like small dialogs ...setting them in special windows and special apps advanced doesn't hold the settings I choose
<BluesKaj> len or you set the ctrls in alsamixer then save them withe command , alsactl store
<len> BluesKaj,  When I press F5  I get a bunch more bands I can see if I scroll right, but it all has to mics and the digital output I'm not using.
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, did you try the updated gmailchecker yet?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> not using it
<len> BluesKaj,  OK, so if I unmute and do the alsactl store, it should preserve that for next startup?
<bjsnider> it's a recent post at webupd8
<BluesKaj> len , in the terminal , alsactl store
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I remember a old one
<BluesKaj> yes . len  it should
<len> OK, I'll do that and reboot to see what happens.  Do I sudo that, or does it save the settings on a per user basis?
<BluesKaj> len , I think it's global
<billybigrigger> anyone here using the ricotz ppa and updated to gnome 3.1.9 yet?
<len> Hmm,  It seems to want it both  ways.  If I do it as a user (no sudo) if complains I don't have permission, but as if I do it as a supervisor, it complains that the user home dir it not it's own
<billybigrigger> is your user part of the audio group maybe?
<billybigrigger> should be, and i wouldn't see why you wouldn't be
<albech> just installed the latest snapshot on a spare partition, but it appears that grub is not updated correctly.
<urlin2u> albech, did you do the something else choice where wa grub put?
<urlin2u> was
<albech> urlin2u, negative
<urlin2u> albech, where was grub put then?
<urlin2u> albech, that snapshot has grub control now,
<albech> i believe it was placed on sda
<jtaylor> does another update-grub2 help?
<urlin2u> albech, right that means that the snapshot has grub contri=ol do you want it in another install?
<albech> urlin2u, not sure what you mean..
<albech> urlin2u, looks like the update-grub2 found it
<urlin2u> albech, when you install grub to the sda from a install it makes that grub have the update control, would you kike it in another.
<albech> urlin2u, no having in on sda is fine
<urlin2u> I can have many grub2 distros which ever one I want to do the update I install grub from it.
<urlin2u> to the sda
<albech> urlin2u, let me try a reboot rq to see if it boots now that update-grub2 found it
<albech> brb
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-01
<jayson_r> running 11.10 I'm getting this message constantly in /var/log/kern.log:  kernel: [100785.210036] hub 1-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 3 disabled
<jayson_r> anything to worry about?
<jayson_r> i even get it on a VT if I switch to it
<leotr> hi! how to disallow launcher from hiding in unity2d?
<Hime> Hello
<Hime> how do I upgrade ubuntu 11.10 Alpha 3 to Beta 1????????????
<charlie-tca> use "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in terminal
<Hime> is the update 70MB?
<Hime> cause it says 70MB to be downloaded after running sudo apt-get update
<charlie-tca> The update is whatever you get from updates. If you keep your system up to date, it is always at the latest image
<Hime> basically, after running the update I am running beta 1 right?
<leotr> hi. I just done it. How to get back to 11.04?
<charlie-tca> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Hime> leotr: install 11.04
<charlie-tca> Install 11.04 fresh
<leotr> is there gnome3 on 11.10?
<Hime> yes
<Hime> just install gnome-shell from PPA
<leotr> ah, ok thanks. Hope it's more stable that unity...
<Hime> oviously
<Hime> Unity fail on nouveau
<Hime> XD
<Hime> just asking what driver did you use?
<leotr> driver... it's ati... i have old system
<leotr> :P
<Hime> ah kk
<Hime> cause nvidia binary has problems with gome 3
<leotr> well in unity3d when i press on dash home button i get nothing
<leotr> so now i'm on unity2d but still may apps crash ^)
<Hime> and my nvidia graphic card won't run on latest drivers
<leotr> s/may/many*
<Hime> 11.10 is pretty stable
<Hime> but you MUSt make sure you keep updating it so bugs can be fixed
<leotr> Hime: could you please tell me how to install gnome shell from ppa?
<Hime> "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell"
<leotr> thank you
<leotr> i will check for updates every 2-3 hours :)
<jbicha> the GNOME 3 PPA isn't really supported either
<Hime> for 11.04 yes
<Hime> but for 11.10 it works
<leotr> ok, switching to gnome... see you all!
<jbicha> if you're using 11.10 you don't need a PPA, but GNOME 3 is not supported for 11.04 even though there is a PPA you can try
<Hime> he's using 11.10
<Hime> never bother using unity
<bjsnider> Hime, why did you tell that guy to use a ppa?
<Hime> i didnt
<bjsnider> it looks to me like you did
<bjsnider> you said he should install gnome-shell from a ppa in oneiric
<mibbit> hi all, if I install ubuntu using netboot for Oneric (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/oneiric/), will I be basically getting the packages of the beta release or of the previous alpha 3 release?
<Hime> i ask him to use sudo apt-get gnome-shell
<bjsnider> and earlier in the conversation you told him to use a ppa
<Hime> mibbit: im not sure
<Hime> synaptic is PPA right?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<bjsnider> telling him to use a ppa means you're suggesting gnome-shell isn't available in oneiric, which isn't correct. the latest code is in oneiric.
<bjsnider> synaptic is a graphical frontend for apt
<Hime> i told him its available at oneric
<mibbit> Hime: can you tell me at around what time tomorro the beta release will be done?
<Hime> i also told him to use sudo apt-get instll gnome-shell
<Hime> mibbit: Its already here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<mibbit> oh wow thanks :)
<Hime> its already Sept 1
<Hime> im running beta 1
<Feldegast> how stable is it?
<Hime> very stable
<Hime> more stable than 11.04
<Hime> :P
<Feldegast> not saying much considering i have to re-install a 11.04 system
<Hime> 11.04 is pretty unstable
<Hime> its half baked
<Hime> like vista
<Feldegast> 11.04 is that bad???
<Feldegast> wow that's saying something
<Hime> yes
<Hime> when i install gnome 3 and removed unity on 11.04, it removes the entire gnome desktop and restore unity
<Hime> instaed
<Hime> *instead
<Hime> and thus broke my system
<Feldegast> ahhh but i do not use gnome
<Feldegast> gnome is for disaster recovery only
<Feldegast> on my system
<leotr> hi again. I still get problem. I installed Gnome-shell but i can't see menu. Everything looks like rectangles. Is it driver problem?
<Hime> how you isnatll it?
<Hime> *install
<leotr> apt-get install gnome-shell
<Hime> did you add any PPA?
<leotr> no
<leotr> should i?
<Hime> no dont
<Hime> post a screenshot
<leotr> trying to press printscreen but no effect
<leotr> also window headers look strange
<Hime> what grapic driver are you using?
<ssargennto> leotr, im having the same problem as you
<leotr> i have ati videocard. Old onboard videocard. fglrx i think
<leotr> radeon xpress 200
<Hime> update your driver?
<Hime> gnome 3 has problem with older graphic driver
<leotr> how to update the driver?
<Hime> i experienced it beforwe
<Hime> im not sure about Ati
<Hime> since im using a nvidia one
<Hime> but you can go to Additional Drivers
<tjoy> Is oneiric stable enough to run reliably?
<ActionParsnip> tjoy: works fine here, but my hardware is super compatible with linux ;)
<tjoy> i've got some old junky P4s, but with ECC and good storage
<tjoy> supermicros
<ActionParsnip> tjoy: try liveCD, see how it goes
<ActionParsnip> P4 is a great chip
<urlin2u> runs good here as well.
<tjoy> fair enough
<tjoy> when I tried 2 months ago it wouldn't install.  i don't suppose you're using emulex fc HBAs?
<urlin2u> tjoy, always back up though
<tjoy> meh
<tjoy> nothing to back up
<tjoy> new installation
<ActionParsnip> tjoy: go crazy then :)
<tjoy> way ahead of you
<bullgard6> HOw can determine if I am using Beta or Alpha 3 ?
<urlin2u> if you updated I would assume beta
<bullgard6> urlin2u: Your answer is imprecise and this not helpful. Of yourse I updated often.
<bullgard6> s/this/thus/
<urlin2u> oh well pardon me.
<billybigrigger> any irssi users?
<tjoy> me
<urlin2u> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule aug 25th beta, I assumed you could reason that.
<tjoy> oh, beta
<tjoy> last i looked it was alpha 2
<tjoy> and i thought that was last week but maybe it was a long time ago
<ActionParsnip> tjoy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<tjoy> last week was not jul 7
<tjoy> ok
<ActionParsnip> tjoy: is if you have a time machine
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<tjoy> it only goes forwards
<tjoy> but it sure tastes good
<ActionParsnip> only in France
<ActionParsnip> but definately not on Wednesday
<tjoy> peh
<tjoy> if it's wednesday, use the time machine
<billybigrigger> ahh there we go
<billybigrigger> alt # changes windows...
<billybigrigger> i feel dumb
<tjoy> billybigrigger: if you  can't use alt for wahtever reason, ESC works the same
<tjoy> or if neither work, you can use /window # or /win #
<billybigrigger> nice, im a lil rusty on irssi
<billybigrigger> ya just read that in the docs
<tjoy> that works for this window, for instance, which is #54
<billybigrigger> i thought it was alt left/right on the arrow keys
<billybigrigger> maybe thats weechat
<tjoy> alt+a transports you to the window with most recent activity
<billybigrigger> havent used txt based irc client for a while
<tjoy> go get a free micro instance for a year from amazon
<tjoy> those never go down *cough*
<tjoy> keep your irssi session there
<billybigrigger> a micro instance on the amazon cloud? never looked into it much so i don't know alot about it
<tjoy> yeah, google for aws free tier
<bullgard6> urlin2u: I know this plan: 	https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule. But times and again I'm experiencing surprises. This time UpdateManager tells me that there is an untrusted  package and does not let me update.
<tjoy> you get a whole vm to break whenever you want
<billybigrigger> my visa's maxed or i'd try that out, thanks for that info though tjoy
<tjoy> it's not so bad in here, i didn't think there could be an ubuntu channel that's elitist enough for my tastes
<tjoy> ah, they do want to pull a token amount to verify your card, should you run up a bandwidth bill
<billybigrigger> yeah, understandable
<tjoy> you could run it on freeshells.de or something
<urlin2u> bullgard4, if you look at the details on the page it basically says at any stage changes can be added if approved, so it is been common in my experience to see stuff held back even in full releases. Sometimes I just go to synapticand they install or run a dit-upgrade, but I image all my setups in case of breakage.
<urlin2u> ds/
<billybigrigger> i used to have a linode account forawhile, until i started going broke :P hehe
<urlin2u> dist/
<billybigrigger> linode was good
<tjoy> yeah i hear that.
<tjoy> i was in rough shape for a while too
<billybigrigger> my line of work is always a rollercoaster, the alberta oil field has been bumpy since the recession...slowly on the up and up though
<urlin2u> bullgard4, as far as untrusted do you get a missing key, sometimes the package is broken is all.
<bullgard6> urlin2u: You are trying to give me hop. --  Thank you.
<bullgard6> s/hop/hope/
<tjoy> billybigrigger: yeah, i'm lucky to be in a compliance/liability position.  no end of stupid red tape to work with
<billybigrigger> the fun never stops
<urlin2u> bullgard6 I sometimes give info that is not completely accurate but I'm experienced enough to not give anything to brick your setup.
<billybigrigger> what's oneirics plans for gnome 3...are we going to pull in 3.2 when it's released? even though the freeze's are in effect...i haven't checked both schedules but isnt gnome3's release after oneirics freeze?
<bullgard6> urlin2u: Yes. I appreciate that much.
<billybigrigger> we're not going to release oneiric with a gnome3 dev build are we?
<bullgard6> billybigrigger: I would not be so sure of it.
<ssargennto> is it okay to enable my software sources that Oneiric disabled on upgrade? like will the old software sources work or will i need to add new ppas for 11.10?
<bazhang> check if they have ppa for oneiric
<ssargennto> bazhang, alright. thank you
<HeinzBoettjer> Are the oneiric-isos on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ still Alpha or already Beta?
<billybigrigger> if they are daily they will be beta..check the date
<vega__> this page already talks about beta1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<vega__> although download links don't work yet
<jbicha> beta will be announced here when it's final: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/thread.html
<nocturn> How can I disable access to the guest user from the login screen?  I don't want anyone to be able to use my laptop without my consent
<tjoy> try deluser or whichever it is?
<urlin2u> nocturn, are you encrypted?
<nocturn> It seems auto-generated, and I don't want to kill guest sessions from the me-menu
<nocturn> urlin2u: no, I will after reinstall but encrypted LVM is broken on the Oneiric alternate install
<urlin2u> ah I was just thinking a live cd would have acess to all your stuff is all.
<nocturn> But even then, If I boot up my laptop and it's at the login screen, I only want real users to log in
<nocturn> urlin2u: nah, I set BIOS passwords on that
<urlin2u> cool
<RobinJ> Archive-Update-in-Progress-zaniah.canonical.com << does that mean that the beta 1 iso is being uploaded? :p
<urlin2u> nocturn, a little old but probably correct. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967188
<nocturn> Thanks, I will check what the equivalent for lightdm is
<nocturn> None, apparently :-(
<zniavre> Happy Ganesh Chaturthi to all tester's
<jbicha> nocturn: bug 835084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 835084 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Guest Session should not show if guest session was disabled in the display manager" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835084
<nocturn> thanks jbicha
<basso> uhm
<basso> is beta 1 out?
<basso> yes it is
<basso> wiiiiii
<jml> My laptop isn't suspending reliably anymore (under oneiric), how can I report this usefully?
<Ian_Corne> jml: try first if it's a compiz problem
<Ian_Corne> use unity2d
<jml> Ian_Corne: Hmm. OK.
<jml> I'm willing to do that, but it'll be almost half an hour of rebooting etc. Anything I should know before I start?
<Ian_Corne> err
<Ian_Corne> why does it take that long?
<jml> Ian_Corne: well, maybe that's how it feels. Let's time it, shall we?
<Ian_Corne> ok :D
<jml> bye!
<Ian_Corne> it really shouldn't tho :p
<rye> hello, anybody experienced the following issue with webcam: default resolution in cheese is way high and on that resolution (1280x1024) the CbCr planes are rendered in a wrong way? Also GTalk plugin does not work with the camera
<jml> OK. So it still doesn't suspend under unity2d
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> ok*
<Ian_Corne> I think you should file against linux then
<jml> "my laptop doesn't suspend, please fix"?
<jml> what useful information can I provide?
<Ian_Corne> ubunt-bug linux
<Ian_Corne> would provide log files
<jml> ok
<Ian_Corne> but i think the people actually following linux bugs could help you more with saying what they need
<jml> Ian_Corne: ok. thank you.
 * jml logs out, because I've accidentally logged into unity2d again.
<Ian_Corne> :)
<jA_cOp> I have a problem, same thing occurred using 11.04: when I open certain windows, like the Byobu terminal, the top of the window is slightly off screen, and I can't seem to resize it in any way. I'd show you a screenshot but the PrtScrn button does nothing for some reason, and neither does Alt+PrtScrn. Anyone familiar with this problem? (my screen is just 1024x600)
<jA_cOp> The "system settings" window does the same thing, except it's out of bounds at the bottom instead, so I can only see the top half of the window
<Guest10292> alt + mouse wheel
<Guest10292> on top if the window..
<vega-> and then drag mouse
<jA_cOp> alt+mouse wheel does nothing different from mouse wheel, it just scrolls?
<Ian_Corne> jA_cOp: clickt he mouse wheel
<Ian_Corne> "middle mouse button"
<jA_cOp> I don't actually have a mouse right now
<jA_cOp> just the touchpad
<Ian_Corne> aha :p
<Ian_Corne> i think it's the two buttons then
<jA_cOp> and it has a scroll field to the right, but no third mouse button
<Ian_Corne> at the same time
<jA_cOp> ah I can try that
<Ian_Corne> it was that on my asus eee
<Ian_Corne> which i deeply miss :(
<jA_cOp> What's supposed to happen when I press the third mouse button? I can't tell if it works, nothing's happening
<Ian_Corne> keep clicking while moving the mouse
<Ian_Corne> it's supposed to resize the window
<Ergo^> hiya
<jA_cOp> I confirmed that pressing the two buttons at the same time works as third mouse button anyway, tried in the browswer
<Ergo^> so the original plans for beta 1 release today are still valid ?
<jA_cOp> browser*
<jA_cOp> bah, nothing happens, can't resize or move these windows no matter what :(
<jA_cOp> The settings window doesn't actually have a title bar or anything like that, so
<jA_cOp> and if the byobu terminal does, I can't see it, as it's off screen :/
<jA_cOp> I had the exact same problem before upgrading though
<Pici> Ergo^: It should be.
<jA_cOp> Argh, and byobu is apparently the only terminal now, so the whole thing is basically useless
<jA_cOp> ]
<Ian_Corne> i still have gnome-terminal ?
<jA_cOp> oh yeah, true, it's here
<jA_cOp> and it has the exact same problem as byobu, woot
<jA_cOp> I'd really like to take a screenshot but the screenshot button does absolutely nothing
<Ian_Corne> use the gnome-screenshot command
<vega-> there's WAY too much silly basic problems in oneiric like these .. i've tried unity maybe once a month, but there's always been some kind of showstoppers like these
<jA_cOp> thanks Ian_Corne
<jA_cOp> http://filesmelt.com/dl/Screenshotat2011-09-0120%3A53%3A21.png
<Ian_Corne> do your other widnwos have menu bars?
<Ian_Corne> seems to me unity isn't running properly
<jA_cOp> I think so, is the settings menu (the one accessed from the shutdown button) supposed to have one? It doesn't here
<jA_cOp> http://filesmelt.com/dl/unitywindow.png
<Ian_Corne> everuhttp://i.imgur.com/4F6eF.png
<jA_cOp> wow lol
<jA_cOp> so basically this is completely fucked
<jA_cOp> I guess I should do a fresh install
<Pici> jA_cOp: mind your language here please.
<jA_cOp> sorry
<Ian_Corne> jA_cOp: or you could go into logs and stuff
<jml> OK.
<jml> Back from lunch, still have a backlog of bugs to report.
<jml> Closing my lid suspends even when power is plugged in. What would I file that against?
<geser> jml: gnome?
<jml> geser: that's pretty broad.
<geser> jml: do you use gnome?
<jml> geser: oh. yes. insofar as I'm running unity.
<geser> jml: if yes, then it's on purpose: http://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2011/02/02/is-gnome-3-going-to-melt-your-laptop/
<geser> jml: while googling for that blog entry, I've found: http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/power-closelid.html.en Perhaps it helps you
<jml> geser: I see. Thank you.
<jml> I guess Ubuntu could carry a delta and provide a switch in the combo box if it wanted to
<jml> since suspend is broken on my laptop, being able to close the lid without suspending is very, very welcome.
<jbicha> gnome-settings-daemon
<jbicha> jml: you could install gnome-tweak-tool or dconf-editor to change the default setting
<jml> jbicha: thanks.
<jbicha> closing a laptop lid should suspend (but suspend should work), however the inability to easily customize that is an
<jbicha> unfortunate GNOME Design decision
<vega-> in natty you can choose what happens when lid is closed (power management preferences)
<vega-> you can't do that in oneiric?
<Ian_Corne> not atm no
<jbicha> vega-: no, a bunch of power & screensaver settings were removed from the UI
<vega-> ehh
<Ian_Corne> pretty broken
<vega-> yet another reason to avoid oneiric...
<Ergo^> vega-, so you need to avoid gnome in general
<jml> jbicha: my "suspend not working" has been reported, but until that's fixed...
<jml> ok, next bug: "restart" doesn't.
<jml> Sorry, I know these are quite vague, but reporting bugs in an OS is much harder than in an application or a library.
<vega-> Ergo^: well that's just it .. i'm used to gnome, don't like KDE
<Ergo^> vega-, then you need to get used to something else ;-)
<jbicha> jml: what happens when you run pm-suspend?
<vega-> i wouldn't mind using unity/compiz or whatever it is, if at least basic stuff would work
<vega-> like you could start apps and move windows and configure dual screens without graphics going nuts and things hanging/crashing
<vega-> :)
<jml> jbicha: I really don't want to try to find out now, because that will probably mean I'll have to forcibly power my computer off, causing a minimum five minute interrupting what I'm doing now.
<jbicha> jml: yikes, something to try later then :-)
<jml> jbicha: pad.lv/838729 if you're interested.
<vega-> in my case, it looks like i'm going to skip oneiric altogether, would be the first ubuntu version i've skipped
<jbicha> but maybe it would do the same thing
<jbicha> jml: you reported it to the right place, hopefully the kernel guys will be able to help
<jbicha> there's a #ubuntu-kernel room if you want to talk to the devs
<jml> jbicha: thanks. right now I'm going to focus on reporting the rest of my backlog of bugs.
<jml> know where to report bugs on the power menu thing that's in the top-right in unity?
<geser> indicator-power probably
<jbicha> the battery one is indicator-power, the shutdown one is indicator-session
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<jml> jbicha: thanks. ended up guessing that from the bugs. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/838792
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 838792 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) ""Restart" logs out, even when there are no other people logged in" [Undecided,New]
<jml> OK. Last one. When I log out then log in again, I can no longer access my encrypted "Private" directory.
<jbicha> jml: I think that's ecryptfs-utils
 * BluesKaj wonders if there's a Kwin fix in the mix today
<jml> jbicha: ta
 * BluesKaj waits for beta and fixes
<x0r_> I have an odd problem with a alpha 3 server install, and just wanted to see if this is a known issue, or do I need to look elsewhere
<x0r_> I have a dell dx4860 with i5 and sandy bridge
<x0r_> the network seems to pause alot
<x0r_> sometimes for 10 seconds there is a pause
<x0r_> then it pops back to life
<x0r_> is this a result of the sandy bridge support not being completed?
<mortal> is it a known bug that at least my 3g huawei modem does not work on oneiric
<mortal> it gets the ip address fine but does not move packets through it
<x0r_> I see in the syslog, that the ethernet link has "link up" messages
<x0r_> in the last 47 minutes, 10 of these messages
<Ergo^> what time does ubuntu release -2 UTC  ?
<x0r_> looks like the eth0 driver is the r8169
<BluesKaj> Ergo^, do you mean beta?
<Ergo^> BluesKaj, yeah, i dont remember if its same as with final releases
<BluesKaj> x0r_, sudo modprobe r8169
<Ergo^> it was 3pm UTC if i remember
<BluesKaj> that would be 11AM here in EDT
<x0r_> sudo modprobe r8169, returns nothing
<Pici> Ergo^: they get released when they're done.
<BluesKaj> x0r_, that's agood thing
<Ergo^> Pici, that is a very insightful and brillian answer, being open source dev myself i would have never thought about it
<Pici> Ergo^: I'm serious, there aren't set times for releases. It'll get released today, but not until ISOs are tested and depending on problems that could be right now or in a few hours etc.
<Ergo^> ok
<Ergo^> i know that for final version they always release about 5pm my time
<BluesKaj> I hope the kde devs have been busy fixing kwin , because suddenly yesterday after an update the seemed inconsequential , my desktop was totally messed up and the windows settings need resizing at every launch ..none of the settiings are remembered , even if one resets them in "advanced"
<robin0800> BluesKaj, did you file a bug?
<BluesKaj> robin0800, no I was too busy trying to fix my desktop, and I'm not sure what to call the "bug"
<x0r_> has anyone else had problems with the realtek gige on alpha 3?
<BluesKaj> realtek gige
<BluesKaj> ?
<Zequez> Is Oneiric released yet?
<Zequez> The beta
<Zequez> The download links here throw all 404 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<charlie-tca> !notyet
<Zequez> Why!? Whyyyyyyyyy
<charlie-tca> Zequez: Not yet. It should be released by midnight UTC time
<Pici> Because its still being worked on.
<Pici> There isn't a magic 'do release' button that Mark Shuttleworth pushes when he wants a new release.
<Zequez> Pici: Is not? Are you sure?
<Pici> Zequez: Am I sure about which part?
<Zequez> Pici: jk :P. I'll wait then ^^
<x0r_> BluesKaj, if I give you a login to my server would you be able to tell more, about the network issue?
<BluesKaj> x0r_, are you using network manager ?
<x0r_> I am not
<x0r_> or if I am, I don't know that I am
<BluesKaj> x0r_, open /etc/resolv.conf , there will be an indication at the top of the page if NM is writing the file
<x0r_> it says generated by NetworkManager
<x0r_> this is a fresh installation from the alpha 3 server iso
<BluesKaj> right x0r_ so NM is installed by default , ..ethernet on the server ?
<x0r_> "..ethernet on the server ", is this a question for me to answer
<BluesKaj> yes , is it connected to your/router/modem with an ethernet cable
<x0r_> yes
<x0r_> ethernet to a linksys switch
<BluesKaj> linksys is then connected to a router or modem
<x0r_> yes ethernet to a d-link
<BluesKaj> how many input ports on the d-link/
<x0r_> 4
<x0r_> 1 in use, to the switch
<x0r_> there are also some sun systems connected to the switch, a few windows boxes, and a mac
<x0r_> all the other systems do not experience network pauses
<BluesKaj> is it physically possible to connect the server directly to the d-link
<x0r_> all the other boxes, with the exception of the mac, are off
<x0r_> it is physically possible, but very hard
<BluesKaj> ok
<x0r_> I am remote to the machine
<x0r_> are you thinking that the switch might be the issu?
<x0r_> the switch is older, only does 100M
<BluesKaj> x0r_, I'm not real sure , but I think the linksys could be the problem with NM
<x0r_> what is NM, can I disable it, and do the network configu manually?
<BluesKaj> too many cooks so to speak...NM regularly scans the IPs in case of drops and it auto connects if it detects any changes ...a switch can sometimes be mistaken for new device till the connection to the router is re-established
<x0r_> this would explain the eth0 up messages
<BluesKaj> x0r_, yes , I have a couple of tutorials that will help you bypass NM .,, hang on
<x0r_> I do not see any eth0 ddown messages
<BluesKaj> x0r_, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/  and http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<x0r_> how do I disable NM then
<x0r_> I know how to edit those files
<x0r_> how ifconfig works, resolv.conf, etc
<BluesKaj> just remove NM
<x0r_> sudu apt-get uninstall networkmanager ??
<x0r_> I be very new to ubuntu
<x0r_> was a solaris joky back in the day
<BluesKaj> look in synaptic for the correct wording
<BluesKaj> x0r_, it changes periodically , probly network-manager , but also modem-manager too , it also writes to resolv
<x0r_> okay
<x0r_> well, I will do this when I am physically at the box, messing with network live via ssh is not really doable
<BluesKaj> x0r_, once you remove network-manager modem-manager tries to fill in for some reason , too me a while to track thjat down
<x0r_> so, remove modem-manager forst
<x0r_> first
<BluesKaj> if it's installed , but it depends on your ubuntu version
<BluesKaj> if you upgraded or clean installed , that is
<x0r_> clean install
<x0r_> no previous version of ubuntu works on sandy bridge on this box
<BluesKaj> yeah , then modem manager is probly installed
<x0r_> all I wanted was a compile box, and I ended up getting a pile of trouble, lol
<x0r_> my own fault for not thinking that and researhing the hardware first
<BluesKaj> x0r_, problem is with unwanted  :)defaults
<BluesKaj> to me NM is more trouble than it's worth for etherent connections
<x0r_> if I do apt-get purge networkmanager, will that disable the eth0
<x0r_> or will the current files lay aorund unchanged?
<x0r_> and oth0 stay configured as is
<BluesKaj> don't purge NM , just remove it ...eth0 will stay configged , even if you purge '
<x0r_> is there some deamon running
<x0r_> nm deamon
<BluesKaj> the daemon is /etc/ini.d/networking
<BluesKaj> err /etc/init.d/networking
<BluesKaj> in resolv.conf just make sure your nameserver is the router IP  , but it should auto config
<BluesKaj> BBL...Lunchtime
<RobinJ> huh thought beta 1 would be released today? the alpha3 has been removed from cdimage.ubuntu.com and there's a folder called beta 1... but its empty! :|
<IdleOne> patience my child. All good things to those who wait.
<RobinJ> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/ubuntu-1110-beta-1-has-been-released.html
<IdleOne> yeah well should wait for the official announcement
<charlie-tca> yup, most of those websites will make the announcement before it becomes official. Some will even announce several days early, just to be first
<neglesaks> beta will be released to, and is, afaik being uploaded to mirrors...
<neglesaks> but please use torrent to download if you want it.... hittign the mirrors now will slow the distribution down
<neglesaks> aand yes, wait for release announcement
<IdleOne> I prefer to wait for the email from the announce team peoples.
<neglesaks> i prefer to wait for the courier with the DVD presh from the presses ;P
<neglesaks> the torrents are starting to become active, but no data available yet.
<RobinJ> where can i find the torrents? not at cdimage.ubuntu.com i suppose?
<callaghan> IdleOne: is the place you get the email from an official list everyone can subscribe to? like ubuntu-devel mailing list?
<tiox> Is the 11.10 beta available yet?
<Pici> No
<RobinJ> Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 1 enables "multiarch" support for installing 32-bit library and application packages on 64-bit systems.  << YES!! FINALLY! :D
<RobinJ> tiox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/
<hifi> 64 becomes usable? thats something interesting
<charlie-tca> callaghan: I get the announcements from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-announce, which should be open to anyone to subscribe to it
<RobinJ> YES
<RobinJ> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/beta-1/
<RobinJ> its online :p
<RobinJ> only AMD64 yet? lol
<beniwtv> RobinJ: Multiarch IS nice, though I prefer 64 bit flash. I only use 32 bit for Skype
<RobinJ> windows has had it for years, and sometimes it became very annoying that on ubuntu 32 bit applications simply wouldnt install :p
<RobinJ> amd64 for mac is online... the rest isnt xD
<Ian_Corne> 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop CD
<Ian_Corne> why does it say Mac?
<Ian_Corne> http://ubuntu.rave.org/oneiric/
<Ian_Corne> has 32 bit too
<Ian_Corne> shameless own mirror plug :p
<RobinJ> because its for macs :p
<Ian_Corne> :p
<BluesKaj> x0r_, how goes the network interfaces configurtaion ?
<BluesKaj> er config ;0
<mongy> trying to install gnome-tweak-tool and getting forbidden error
<neglesaks> seeding of the torrents has begun
<alkisg> I don't see an i386 CD image in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-1/, will it be released in a while or it won't be available for beta-1?
<Pici> alkisg: The release announcement hasn't happened yet.
<alkisg> Pici, thank you, utc times vs developer timezones confuse me sometimes ;)
<tiox[11-10b1]> I can already say one thing wrong about 11.10b1
<tiox[11-10b1]> The Unity dash does not fit in my screen properly.
<tiox[11-10b1]> I have access to all of my icons at the home screen, yes, but it gets cutoff on the right side.
<RobinJ> how small is your screen? 0.o
<tiox[11-10b1]> Standard 4:3 screen.
<neglesaks> installed on an old android? :P
<tiox[11-10b1]> 1024x768
<neglesaks> ok
<RobinJ> hmm for a normal computer thats quite small, but all the same they should make the icons smaller on small screens
<tiox[11-10b1]> It's a widescreen laptop, but it's kinda headless.
<RobinJ> 1024x768 is not widescreen
<tiox[11-10b1]> Why I mentioned headless.
<tiox[11-10b1]> Broken screen.
<tiox[11-10b1]> So I had to use a monitor, VGA connection.
<alkisg> Many netbooks have 1024x600, which is even smaller...
<tiox[11-10b1]> But still widescreen, yadda yadda.
<tiox[11-10b1]> But yeah, on 1990's monitor hardware, the right side gets cut off.
<tiox[11-10b1]> The workspace switcher also has difficulty filling out the entire screen, leaving the bottom and right sides with a higher margin.
<tiox[11-10b1]> And I hope that Unity eventually phases out the standard Nautilus interface.
<tiox[11-10b1]> Since, it's tacky using Unity as a really big launcher for folders. :/
<tiox[11-10b1]> My username for the beta comes up as [Invalid UTF-8].
<tiox[11-10b1]> WTF?
<jtaylor> known issue
<jtaylor> bug 836587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836587 in unity-2d (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[dash] Invalid UTF-8 in the dash" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836587
<h00k> how about the google-talk self-signed cert message? (In the US)
 * tiox[11-10b1] doesn't know
<h00k> I'm not sure what to file it against, empathy, or telepathy-gabble or something?
<tiox[11-10b1]> Can someone enlighten me why a full LibreOffice suite doesn't come with Base?
<beniwtv> tiox[11-10b1]: I have been wondering the same thing...
<tiox[11-10b1]> The Ubuntu dev team could make it easier on themselves if they were to just include LibreOffice, instead of bits and pieces from it that function as LibreOffice.
<neglesaks> probably the CD was not large enough to contain it all. just a guess
<beniwtv> tiox[11-10b1]: Probably space
<tiox[11-10b1]> I call BS. There's enough space there, unless the libs eat it all up.
<tiox[11-10b1]> But I see why Synaptic got scrapped for that reason.
<beniwtv> tiox[11-10b1]: Well, they already had to remove things this cycle AFAIK, because there wasn't
<callaghan> charlie-tca: thanks for the link
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> it's only me or x86 desktop image is not available http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-1/ ?
<charlie-tca> There has been no official announcement yet
<charlie-tca> Usually that means the images might not be ready yet
<Andy80> ah ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> note the topic... Alpha 3 released:
<h00k> bug 839002
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 839002 could not be found
<h00k> lies!
<h00k> lies!
<h00k> bug 839002
<charlie-tca> hm, if the bug is private, it shows as "could not be found"
<h00k> fix'd.
<Pici> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble/+bug/839002
<h00k> I just marked as public
<h00k> It's an Equifax
<h00k> so, I don't know if it's a CA-Certificates issue, Empathy, Telepathy-Gabble, etc, etc.
<Pici> asssign it to all!
<h00k> Can you do that...?
<h00k> I'll try it. It's potentially a big problem, I suppose, I just don't want to be annoying
<Pici> You know, the worst thing that could happen is that they mark it invalid in those packages.
<h00k> true.
<h00k> I can't find where to add more packages it affects
<h00k> found it!
<tiox[11-10b1]> I absolutely love(athe) how I cannot install Synaptic.
<tiox[11-10b1]> I mean c'mon, that's a power tool for goodness sake. I even modified the sources.list file and I still can't get it.
<Ergo^> why you cant install synaptic WTF :/
<charlie-tca> It is in the repositories, why can't you install it?
<tiox[11-10b1]> I'll wait until repogen updates 11.10 to b1 themselves.
<tiox[11-10b1]> I tried from USC, tried from apt-get, both fail.
<jtaylor> what happens
<charlie-tca> comes installed by default in Xubuntu
<tiox[11-10b1]> Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate
<charlie-tca> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6968 kB
<tiox[11-10b1]> Maybe I AM doing something wrong with the sources.list file.
<tiox[11-10b1]> Hang on.
<charlie-tca> make sure universe is enabled
<beniwtv> ugh.... synaptic now in universe? o.O
<tiox[11-10b1]> Got it.
<tiox[11-10b1]> Forgot, I had to overwrite the ENTIRE file.
<tiox[11-10b1]> I left the CD stuff in, left some deb lines out etc.
<tiox[11-10b1]> This be the website I used to generate the sources.list file: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<tiox[11-10b1]> Now, is there any reason why Ubuntu doesn't want us playing around with compiz right now?
<tiox[11-10b1]> For laughs; Your face, God Dammit!: http://gizmodo.com/5835977/sonys-hmz+t1-is-an-awesome-oled-3dtv-that-you-wear-on-your-head
<beniwtv> $800
<beniwtv> o.O
<tiox[11-10b1]> Yep.
<tiox[11-10b1]> More WTF. GREAT show HP! The tragedy that is the TouchPad still has one more act. http://gizmodo.com/5836619/hp-threatens-to-sue-itself-over-touchpad-refunds
<BUGabundo> really
<BUGabundo> package building is NOT for me :(
<BUGabundo>  make fdupes
<BUGabundo> gcc -Wall -O -g -I. -DVERSION=\"1.50-PR2\"   -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64   -c -o fdupes.o fdupes.c
<BUGabundo> fdupes.c:34:21: error: ncurses.h: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> make: *** [fdupes.o] Error 1
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> how can MAKE a package be so hard???
<BUGabundo> or am I just stupid?
<Ergo^> BUGabundo, you need ncurses-dev or someting like  that
<jtaylor> libncurses5-dev
<charlie-tca> Oh, it seems normal to me to have it be hard to do
<BUGabundo> kg install ncurses ncurses-dev
<BUGabundo> Package ncurses-dev (5.7-1) installed in root is up to date.
<BUGabundo> Nothing to be done
<BUGabundo> it got to be this branch
<BUGabundo> the old one I think builted fine
<BUGabundo> svn co http://fdupes.googlecode.com/svn/branches/fdupes-1.60 fdupes1.60
<BUGabundo> if anyone would care to try it
<jtaylor> you need libncurses5-dev
<BUGabundo> I'm amazed they haven't updated trunk. its still dated from 2009
<BUGabundo> I need a patch that was sent upstream by debian
<tiox[11-10b1]> Attempting to change the theme beyond Radiance and Ambiance makes some icons disappear.
<tiox[11-10b1]> Unity also seems to have a delay or unwillingness to appear once I move the pointer to the left side of the screen.
<BUGabundo> https://code.google.com/p/fdupes/issues/detail?id=20
<BUGabundo> filed upstream
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> anyone using Gnome Classic having compiz or X freeze a lot ?
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: tested RAM health?
<BUGabundo> I guess not
<BUGabundo> I guess I'm the last one on Classic
<BUGabundo> everyone else moved to unity
<BUGabundo> :\
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: not recently. why?
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: worth testing, make sure its ok and not causing the issue
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: I moved to LXDE, no gnome here
<BUGabundo> ActionParsnip: I *just* purged lubuntu-*
<BUGabundo> so, until I get fdupes to use -L properly, how can I pass parameters to ln hardlink duplicate files?
<ActionParsnip> BUGabundo: there is also a 3rd pary fork of Gnome 2 called 'mate'
<Ergo^> i actually used gnome-shell in fedora and i liked it
<Ergo^> has some way to go - but its not bad - modding should be made easier i guess
<Ian_Corne> cam to the point again that I uninstalled empathy
<Ian_Corne> came*
<Ian_Corne> why do they make it near impossible to quit?
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Corne: just run:  /quit
<Ian_Corne> in what?
<ActionParsnip> Ian_Corne: in your irc client, and it will quit. Is that what you meant?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> empathy
<Ian_Corne> i use irssi for irc :)
<ActionParsnip> same now, usually pidgin when I'm at home. SSH from work then irssi
<Ian_Corne> I used empathy/pidgin for IM
<jtaylor> hurray archive seems to have thawed and I'm getting updates again :D
<tiox[11-10b1]> ActionParsnip: Thank goodness the userlist bug was fixed in 2.10.
<tiox[11-10b1]> Also, rebooting my computer. And leaving you with why you should be thankful you don't live in Americas. http://gizmodo.com/5836558/fema-judges-how-bad-a-hurricane-is-by-checking-if-the-waffle-house-is-open
<ActionParsnip> tiox[11-10b1]: and the sticking bug when it used sound
<aim1159> am I the one who have "Invalid UTF-8" string in the Me Menu in the Beta1 live cd?
<aim1159> also - "Apps" shortcats in "home" lense does not work (just lense closing)
<tiox> Other things I found: I cannot shutdown from the log-in screen. The login box is not centered (intentional?). but the Unity Dash shows up right with the Ubuntu 2D session.
<Ian_Corne> jockey works!
<Ian_Corne> or launches
<Ian_Corne> trying to install fglrx now
<nhaines> \o/
<tiox> Can someone explain to me why the Ubuntu dev team is making it infinitely harder to use a standard, typical, old-timey interface like Ubuntu Classic?
<Ian_Corne> because it's no longer supported upstream
<nhaines> tiox: because GNOME 2 is no longer supported or under development.
<tiox> Bleh.
<tiox> I'll wait a whole 'nother release cycle until the next Ubuntu LTS.
<basso> Uhm, when i have the ALT key pressed down
<basso> the "alt-tab" function activates
<Ian_Corne> best tiox
<basso> but i use alt for metakey in terminal
<Ian_Corne> if you can wait, just do that :)
<basso> <.<
<SmedlesTP> 11.10 is running nicely here bar a couple of crashes at startup - which dont seem to really affect anything
<Ian_Corne> 10.04 is a fine release, with ppa support to give you newest porgrams
<basso> so how do i turn of/configure the alt key
<Ian_Corne> ccsm basso
<nhaines> basso: Alt just by itself shouldn't tricker the task switcher.
<Ian_Corne> and it's actually the alt-grave key but non-us keyboards don't know what to do or something
<basso> it activates when i hold down the alt key
<Ian_Corne> yes
<Ian_Corne> use compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ian_Corne> to go to the unity plugin, then switcher
<Ian_Corne> and disable
<nhaines> Ian_Corne: Alt-Tab and Alt-` (backgrave) do different things, but the key above Tab should trigger the window switcher no matter what it is on your keyboard.
<nhaines> basso: did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<basso> clean install
<Ian_Corne> well, the problem is, the switcher gets activated when you hold alt down
<Ian_Corne> it's really annoying
<nhaines> I just set up a mirror for the CD images at work... I haven't been able to do a fresh install yet.
<basso> Ian_Corne: yes, its quite annoying <.<
<basso> and i get vertical tearing in gnome-shell!
<nhaines> Constant upgrade from just before Alpha 3 doesn't have that problem.  I look forward to testing.
<nhaines> Ooh, maybe I should install GNOME Shell before I reinstall.
<Ian_Corne> i get bad rendering all round, haven't seen it since last updates
<Ian_Corne> but it'll come
<Ian_Corne> and fglrx doesn't work
<Ian_Corne> i did have that problem nhaines
<Ian_Corne> and i come from alpha1
<basso> Ian_Corne: i disabled everything on the switcher, it still activates when holding down alt :(
<basso> or maybe i didnt..
<Ian_Corne> :p
<nhaines> Hmm.  Is there a bug on this?
<Ian_Corne> it's been a while, but i think there is
<basso> hmm
<basso> i kinda like gnome-shell better than unity :3
<basso> does that make me mad?
<BUGabundo> Ubuntu 11.10 Beta 1 (Oneiric Ocelot) Released.
<BUGabundo> mail just got in
<BUGabundo> OPs please upgrade /topic
<h00k> I just got the Oneiric Beta Release email
* h00k changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: set Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 1 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<Ian_Corne> I hope people wait for beta2 :p
<aleasdo> hi guys, I am unable to change keyboard layout
<tiox> I am.
<aleasdo> launchpad says fix is released but there is still no such option
<h00k> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-September/000151.html
<h00k> Regarding the Beta Release ^
<aleasdo> guys, any clue re the layouts?
<Ian_Corne> i don't know aleasdo
<aleasdo> ok, too bad beta1 is less usable that usual this time :(
<nhaines> aleasdo: it used to be in the Regional Options setting group, but they pulled it.
<nhaines> Which is bad because I can't map the Compose key on my own.  :P
<goshawk> hey... i just received the mail that Oneiric beta 1 is out but i don't see the server version on http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<nhaines> goshawk: it's missing, but I haven't found out why yet.
<goshawk> nhaines, so i'm not dumb
<goshawk> :)
<goshawk> should we mail back Kate Stewart for this ?
<nhaines> goshawk: hmm, we should ask someone... I just don't know whom.  :)
<aleasdo> how about the font size - can I change the size of the system fonts?
<nhaines> aleasdo: you confused this with KDE, this is GNOME.  They only remove options.  :)
<goshawk> nhaines, it should be labeled "-server" isn't it ?
<nhaines> During the lucid window control change, I joked I could write a Python startup script that every 20 startups would randomly remove a window control in GNOME mode, or randomly add a window control in KDE mode.  :)
<aleasdo> nhaines: at least it's not glossy yet...
<nhaines> goshawk: right.
<goshawk> nhaines, if u figure it out let me know
<nhaines> goshawk: will do!
<basso> hurr hurr
<basso> still have vertical tearing
<goshawk> in the meantime i'm mailing Kate
<basso> never had it in gnome-shell before...
<basso> must be something scary they have done
<nucc1> hi guys, anyone know how i can disable global menu? I'm using gnome-shell, and i can't see app menus
<charlie-tca> We are looking for the server images
<basso> nucc1: you what?, you can not see the application menus in gnome-shell? :O
<charlie-tca> goshawk, you can download them from http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ until they get in the releases area
<goshawk> charlie-tca, thx
<charlie-tca> goshawk: should tell you, they are going to be re-built yet before they are officially released
<nucc1> basso, yes
<goshawk> charlie-tca, i'll wait for them to appair in http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<goshawk> ;)
<charlie-tca> goshawk: never mind. THat is the the image, it just has to get moved
<goshawk> k
<goshawk> ;)
<basso> nucc1: strange, i am on shell right now, and the only problem im having is vertical tearing issues
<nucc1> basso, mine works perfectly, except i can't see menus
<nucc1> i'm running the livecd
<basso> ahh
<nucc1> so i just ran "gnome-shell --replace" in the terminal
<basso> i did a clean install
<nhaines> charlie-tca: thanks for the info.  :)
<nucc1> is there a proper way?
<nucc1> if i try to log out of a live cd, does it shut down?
<nucc1> basso, how do you launch yours?
<nhaines> nucc1: no, lightdm starts.
<nucc1> i'm just wondering if it will be an option to choose gnome-shell at the login prompt
<basso> nucc1: when i installed it on my drive i just installed gnome-shell, logged out, choose gnome-shell at logon
<nucc1> ah, perfect
<nucc1> let me try that.
<nucc1> be back.
<basso> its called gnome!
<basso> hope he saw that
<nucc1> basso, it works now :)
<nucc1> thanks
<basso> good good
<nucc1> i should be able to migrate back to ubuntu now :)
<nucc1> peace at last :)
<nhaines> nucc1: :)
<basso> maybe my neighboor has a cigarette
<nucc1> awesomeness. thanks guys :)
<nucc1> laters.
<basso> ah yes
<basso> that he had
<basso> so hows the beta going folks?
<basso> everyone having fun?
<basso> juding my the silence, i imagine everyone is raving quite hard
<basso> :)
<basso> by*
<basso> now to find a new wallpaper
<charlie-tca> Everyone is speechless, that should be a good thing, right?
<basso> true true
<robin0800> charlie-tca, perhaps there is
<robin0800> charlie-tca, perhaps there are a lot of people with problems and no time to chat
<charlie-tca> robin0800: I prefer to remain optomistic about it. They are so happy, they have no complaints.
 * gnomitsu upgrading via update-manager -d   
<gnomitsu> :D
<tiox> basso: Yeah, we've all been playing with it.
<gnomitsu> wifi driver fail. upgrade fail. starting download .iso install method
<gnomitsu> :(
<gnomitsu> driver: rt73usb
<gnomitsu> fluctuations in signal strength
<gnomitsu> sigh, too many variables
<dsdale> I recently enabled multiarch to try to support the flash plugin. I still couldnt install the plugin, so I disabled multiarch. Or so I thought: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dsdale> dpkg: error processing libc6 (--configure):
<dsdale>  libc6:amd64 2.13-17ubuntu2 cannot be configured because libc6:i386 is in a different version (2.13-16ubuntu4)
<dsdale> dpkg: error processing libc6:i386 (--configure):
<dsdale>  libc6:i386 2.13-16ubuntu4 cannot be configured because libc6:amd64 is in a different version (2.13-17ubuntu2)
<dsdale> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libc6-dev:
<dsdale>  libc6-dev depends on libc6 (= 2.13-17ubuntu2); however:
<dsdale>   Package libc6 is not configured yet.
<dsdale> dpkg: error processing libc6-dev (--configure):
<dsdale>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dsdale> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libc-dev-bin:
<dsdale>  libc-dev-bin depends on libc6 (>> 2.13~); however:
<dsdale>   Package libc6 is not configured yet.
<dsdale>  libc-dev-bin depends on libc6 (<< 2.14); however:
<dsdale>   Package libc6 is not configured yet.
<dsdale> dpkg: error processing libc-dev-bin (--configure):
<dsdale>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dsdale> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of libc6-i386:
<dsdale>  libc6-i386 depends on libc6 (= 2.13-17ubuntu2); however:
<dsdale>   Package libc6 is not configured yet.
<dsdale> dpkg: error processing libc6-i386 (--configure):
<dsdale>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dsdale> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dsdale>  libc6
<dsdale>  libc6:i386
<dsdale>  libc6-dev
<dsdale>  libc-dev-bin
<dsdale>  libc6-i386
<dsdale> Any idea how I can fix my system?
<nhaines> dsdale: The first, most important thing is to learn about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<dsdale> excuse my ignorance
<nhaines> dsdale: it's okay.  It's not only polite, but a lot easier to read.
<Stanley00> dsdale: you can try apt-get update, and then apt-get install -f
<nhaines> dsdale: the second thing is, how did you enable (and then disable) multiarch?  :)
<Stanley00> dsdale: it's a basic start
<dsdale> adding i386 to a file in etc that I think was called multiarch
<dsdale> then aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade, then I deleted the file, aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade again
<nhaines> Ah, shouldn't have deleted that file.  :)
<dsdale> why, it didn't exist in the first place
<dsdale> apt-get install -f gives the same errors
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. Any idea why the GDM would simply freeze or display the login box as inactive?
<BUGabundo> CajunTechie: well you shouldn't be using GDM at all
<BUGabundo> but lightdm
<CajunTechie> Oh.
<dsdale> no other suggestions about libc6?
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-02
<dsdale> anyone know how to disable i386 multiarch support?
<fishscene> Hello everyone. I was wondering what happened to the "Go > Connect to server" function from 11.04 disappeared to in 11.10
<fishscene> I'm using 11.10 Beta 1
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Ubuntu Oneiric Ocelot | Release schedule: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule | Beta 1 released: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<robin0800> fishscene, its in the file menu now
<fishscene> Where is the file menu?
<robin0800> fishscene, in the top panel
<fishscene> Maybe it is bugged. My top panel is blank
<fishscene> ok, I got the file menu to appear when I open my home folder. apparently, the "Connect to server" is no longer there, but I can open "Go > Location" and manually type in "smb://(server)
<fishscene> Is there a way to see if I'm experiencing a bug or if this is a planned feature? (removal of the file menu unless browsing files).
<robin0800> fishscene, well I have it are you using unity?
<Onlyodin> is gnome-session / gnome-session-bin borked for anyone else?
<robin0800> fishscene, its a feature you don't have to browse it appears with mouse over and then you will see the connect menu
<robin0800> Onlyodin, you need to install gnome shell
<Onlyodin> gnome-session : Depends: gnome-session-bin (>= 3.1.5-0ubuntu2) but 3.1.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Onlyodin> libnux wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, and a bunch of unity packages too
<pr0d> Hi all, did anyone elses unity die in the update?
<fishscene> robin0800: I am on the liveCD and it only appears on mouse-over when I open my home folder and browse files. I'll assume it's a liveCD bug on VMware Fusion then. Thanks! :)
<Onlyodin> well, my machine spontaneously powered off, but I wont say that's because of the update I was running at the time
<pr0d> Using ubuntu 2d as the primary is broken
<Onlyodin> but yes, unity is broken for me right now too.
<pr0d> ok aslong as it not just me :)
<Onlyodin> I'm running apt-get install gnome-shell now.
<Onlyodin> gnome-session-common wants to remove gnome-session and ubuntu-desktop
<pr0d> are you installing gnome because of this bug?
<Onlyodin> robin0800 advised that I need to install gnome-shell, the rest are updates with possibly broken dependencies.
<Onlyodin> Need to reboot. brb. *detaching*
<Onlyodin> Nope, unity epic fail.
<DanaG> Say, what does it take to get an equivalent of alt-f2, under Gnome 3?
<DanaG> I installed gnome-tweak-tool...
<DanaG> And tried to find it, and it took me to WIKIPEDIA instead of starting the tool.
<jbicha> DanaG: gnome-tweak-tool is listed as Advanced Settings
<jbicha> you may need to go to System Settings>Keyboard>Shortcuts and look for the run command and set it to Alt+F2
<robin0800> DanaG, its called misleadingly advanced settings
<DanaG> Oh, it's like that "scraped and reused parchment".
<DanaG> You know what tool I'm speaking of?
<DanaG> palimpsest.
<DanaG> Not gnome-disk-utility.  Nosireee.  An erased parchment.
<DanaG> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Palimpsest
<DanaG> Sorry for the rant, anyway.
<robin0800> DanaG, alt + f2 still works
<DanaG> alt-f2, gnome-tweak-tool... nope, says it's not valid.
<DanaG> Yet it works fine from terminal.
<Onlyodin> alt + f2 works for me too, except when unity is broken
<DanaG> Or rather, "command not found".
<jbicha> DanaG: you should do a system update, that should have been fixed later today
<DanaG> How do I make the window decorator reload themes?
<DanaG> I'm also being really annoyed by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/589485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589485 in X.Org X server "Ignores physical display size and calculates based on 96DPI" [Medium,Confirmed]
<DanaG> I had a file in /etc/xinit somewhere to call "xrandr --dpi 147", but now it doesn't seem to be running before the login screen.
<DanaG> Where do I put such a call, so it runs at X start, before anything else?
<jbicha> DanaG: run Alt+F2 and then enter r to reload GNOME Shell
<DanaG> Thanks.
<DanaG> Is there a theme-preview doodad that'll let you actually choose a theme to preview?
<DanaG> well, 'r' works reasonably -- thanks!
<DanaG> Oh, and once I fix the "pull numbers out of nowhere to make 96dpi", the default fonts in Gnome 3 are actually huge.
<DanaG> Unfortunately, it seems the window decorator is obeying the wrong DPI.  So, the buttons are tiny and ugly.
<DanaG> Wow, the default windeco theme looks weird when unfocused.
<DanaG> hmm, how do you workspace-switch with keyboard?
<DanaG> tab does nothing in overview.
<DanaG> Nor do arrow keys.
<DanaG> Weird, I randomly have an update-manager on workspace 2.
<DanaG> Oh, that's awesome:
<DanaG> Error "Error" is ready
<robin0800> DanaG, windows key + s
<DanaG> Firefox has been added to my favorites?  Well, duh, I just added it.
<DanaG> It actually notified me of what I just did.
<DanaG> hmm, super+s is doing nothing.
<DanaG> Is that something that was recently fixed?
<Zequez> I get an error saying that `ubi-partman failed with error code 10` while installing. I have the option to ignore it and continue, but, is this important? Can I skip it?
<robin0800> Zequez, I wouldn't it sounds like a bad cd
<Zequez> Damn it, I should have checked the MD5
<DanaG> arghjkl, why is /sbin not in my PATH?
<DanaG> AAGH, stupid iwlagn blinking!
<DanaG> Stupid feature.  BLUE! ORANGE! BLUE! ORANGE! BLUE! ORANGE! BLUE! ORANGE! BLUE! ORANGE!
<DanaG> Right in the face.
<DanaG> led_mode=1, aaaah.
<Onlyodin> I have windows appearing underneath the unity panel, how can I move them?
<Onlyodin> argh, now there's windows appearing without title bars
<Zequez> I just checked the MD5 and it's perfect =/
<Zequez> A question: can I write the CD in the same USB drive that the current live CD is being executed from? Is it everything in the memory yet?
<jbicha> DanaG: are you using GDM?
<DanaG> I'm not sure.
<DanaG> looks like yes.
<DanaG> Or rather, debconf says yes.
<DanaG> But the new gdm looks nothing like the old one -- is that expected?
<jbicha> DanaG: that's why /sinb isn't in your path, switch to lightdm and it will be
<DanaG> That's weird.
<jbicha> well it's a bug that we don't include it in gdm
<DanaG> How about xinit stuff?  Where do I put something I want to run before the greeter?
<jbicha> GDM has the login names in the center, lightdm & unity-greeter has the login names on the left
<jbicha> DanaG: I don't know
<DanaG> ah, then it is GDM.
<DanaG> So, here's my xinit thing that's no longer getting run:
<DanaG> cat /etc/X11/xinit/xinit.d/0-damn-xorg.sh
<DanaG> xrandr --output LCD --dpi 147 || true
<DanaG> xrandr --output LVDS --dpi 147 || true
<DanaG> so, where do I put that now?
<Onlyodin> I'm getting no titlebars at all, and metacity --replace blitzes the unity launcher - is there anything I can do?
<jpapertowels> hi installing by mini.iso for oneiric, noticed "Ubuntu desktop USB" package on installer and wondered what in the world was contained in that package different from regular "Ubuntu desktop" package - asked in #ubuntu but considering I've never seen it before I wonder if it's just a new thing to the Oneiric mini.iso so asking here
<jpapertowels> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4070/ubuntuusb.png to clarify..
<disismt> hi, I am trying to install the beta from liveUSB, but installer keeps giving error "ubi-partman crashed with exit code 10"
<urlin2u> jpapertowels, I see nothing on a web search the USB just brings up pendrive stuff.
<jpapertowels> urlin2u: exactly! it's like i'm the first person to ever discover it, it should be renamed jpapertowels desktop now
<robin0800> DanaG, perhaps google dpi setting in ubuntu unity
<einseenai> hello, guys, is power consumption fixed in 11.10 beta's kernel?
<jpapertowels> sigh, it would be nice if someone added the ubuntu-usb package from tasksel on this new mini.iso to the ubuntu package site so i can see whats in it :(
<jpapertowels> taken from tasksel latest changelog diff: + This task provides the extra packages installed on the Ubuntu desktop USB image, above and beyond those included on the Ubuntu CD image. It is neither useful nor recommended to install this task in other environments.
<jpapertowels> *confused* i'll just go with ubuntu-desktop then
<Rob250> Hello, everybody. Just wondering if there are any noticeable incompatibilities while updating from 11.04 to 11.10 yet.
<jbicha> Rob250: define "noticeable incompatibilities"
<Rob250> jbicha: Either programs such as Skype or desktop environments like KDE.
<jbicha> KDE/Kubuntu works and with Skype I believe you just need to install skype:i386 manually if you're using 64-bit
<DanaG> robin0800: I don't want to just change my Gnome DPI setting... I want to change the login screen's.
<DanaG> And not just change gnome apps, but call that stupidly required xrandr.
<rww> jpapertowels: tasksel tasks aren't packages, and thus don't go on packages.ubuntu.com
<jpapertowels> rww: i figured though that since most if not all tasksel selections are available through apt-get install there would be some form of it on packages.ubuntu.com such as Ubuntu desktop selection = ubuntu-desktop package?
<Rob250> Is it possible to downgrade back to 11.04 after upgrading 11.10 if I desire?
<rww> Rob250: no
<Rob250> rww: Which one is that an answer to?
<rww> Rob250: the question you just asked
<jbicha> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Rob250> rww: Oh.
<Rob250> rww: Would you suggest doing it on a different partition?
<urlin2u> Rob250, you could clone the natty first then break the originally to your hearts content.
<DanaG> I've done it multiple times, but I'd advise only a masochist to do so.
<DanaG> Downgrade.
<rww> Rob250: If you need your computer to work, don't install Ubuntu development releases on it.
<Rob250> rww: Nah, I just saw it and thought it would fun to mess around on, guess I'll just wait until the official release.
<rww> jpapertowels: again, tasks aren't packages. there may be tasks and packages that do similar things, but one isn't the other ;)
<Rob250> Thanks for the helpful info, everyone.
<rww> jpapertowels: anyways, there's some command that shows what command tasksel ends up running for a particular task, I'm trying to remember it
<rww> oh, right. tasksel --list-tasks to find the shortname, then tasksel --task-packages TASKNAMEHERE
<DanaG> argh, why doesn't alt-shift-tab work in gnome 3?
<DanaG> Alt-tab flips window selection to right.... alt-shift-tab doesn't do jack-diddly-squat.
<einseenai> guys, is power consumption solved in 11.10 beta?
<DanaG> you mean pcie_aspm=force?
<DanaG> Heck, I have the same issue with Windows 7.  ASPM is disabled "due to known incompatibilities"
<yofel> well, 'solved' is the wrong word, it's better, but aspm isn't forced thankfully
<einseenai> yofel, you mean isn't forced by default?
<yofel> no it's not
<einseenai> i have read somewhere that forcing saves power..
<einseenai> or opposite?
<yofel> it does, and on my thinkpad results in reproducible system freezes, so I'll rather live with shorter battery life
<yofel> einseenai: bug 760131 for the ASPM issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760131
<DanaG> Here's my take:
<DanaG> If BIOS says "I don't support ASPM for this device", yet enables it anyway... why not think?
<DanaG> You don't support it?  Bull.  You must support it, if you're enabling it.
<DanaG> i.e. and option pcie_aspm=obey_bios
<DanaG> s/and/an/
<yofel> well, right now that should be what the kernel does by default. Now go and fix the broken BIOSes out there
<DanaG> "Should be", or "is"?
<DanaG> s/should/ought to/
<robin0800> Rob250, my list can't unzip zips , banshee crashes
<DanaG> Mozilla Firefox "Mozilla Firefox" is ready
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<DanaG> That's a totally stupid message.
<DanaG> Say, how do I make gnome3 default to Thunderbird instead of Evolution?
<DanaG> say, where's tsclient?
<DanaG> Package is missing.
<DanaG> oh, I see, it's replaced by vinagre.
<DanaG> I didn't know vinagre did RDP.
<tntc> ok, I've got a weird bug here. I've pretty much _never_ had brightness levels change correctly without hacking, but this release seems closer.
<tntc> Login screen: Brightness changes one level at a time.
<tntc> As soon as I log in, brightness events double. Clearly the power system is started before I log in because the battery icon is there. What additional power options are enabled between the login screen and actual login?
<jbicha> DanaG: that's a new feature in Vinagre 3.0, you can also try remmina if you want an alternative
<DanaG> Now, is there something that'll scale UP?
<DanaG> I've hex-edited mstsc under Windows 7 so it doesn't declare itself DPI-aware.
<DanaG> So, I get the blurry scaling instead of having everything too dang small.
<DanaG> hmm, gnome 3 seems... tolerable.
<DanaG> But the move-window-to-another-desktop animation is totally backwards.
<DanaG> It shows the window sliding up from the bottom of the next desktop, essentially.
<tntc> The only thing I see is perhaps that killing dbus fixes the problem, but pretty much breaks everything else
<DanaG> Not sure what the last message you saw was.
<DanaG> Wow, so Gnome 3 gives me exactly TWO brightness levels.   High, and low.
<DanaG> Wow, powertop shows my CPU is spending 0% of it's time in any power state.  Meaning, it's never in any power state at all.  Does that mean it's dead? =þ
<DanaG> And zero wakeups per second. I suppose I should file a bug...
<Zequez> Hey, how can I stop the XServer? I need to install the Nvidia drivers. The gdm service is not installed =/
<Zequez> I think I found it, the new service is lightdm
<zequez> Hello, I was minding my own business when suddenly the screen freezes, then the windows manager restarts automatically and suddenly the screen is upside down
<zequez> So I stopped the lightdm service, and now I cant start it
<zequez> I'm in the console
<zequez> I mean, I don't get any error, but Ctrl+Alt+F7 just don't show anything :S
<zequez> No one?
<ActionParsnip> zequez: sup
<zequez> Sup
<ActionParsnip> zequez: try the windows shortcut, at+ctrl+Up cursor
<zequez> ActionParsnip: I don't have a graphical interface, I'm using irssi
<ActionParsnip> zequez: ahh, no X
<ActionParsnip> ?
<zequez> I try to start it with `sudo service lightdm restart` or stop/start, and it don't even throw an error
<zequez> ActionParsnip: In the F7 console there are no errors neither, just some logs about starting Arpparmor, something about the kernel, bluethoot and Pulseaudio
<zequez> Can someone tell me at least where the log is?
<ActionParsnip> zequez: what did you do to start this happening?
<zequez> I wasnt doing anything, I think Ubuntu was installing the Nvidia drivers but it wasn't finished downloading them. Then the screen freezes, then the windows managers resets so the screen wasnt freezed anymore, but it was upside down, though only the image was upside down (I mean, for moving the window I had to click on the top of the screen though I saw it in the bottom). Then I hit Ctrl+Alt+1 to enter the console, then I typed `sudo service lightdm restart
<ActionParsnip> zequez: how were you installing the drivers?
<zequez> ActionParsnip: With the usual Ubuntu drivers updater
<zequez> ActionParsnip: Also, I just checked the log files and indeed the server starts and then stops, but I can't see any error though
<ActionParsnip> zequez: does a reboot help?
<zequez> ActionParsnip: I didn't try yet, I was hoping to see if I could solve it without rebooting, but I think I'll try rebooting since it may be worse than I expected
<ActionParsnip> wn zequez ;)
<ActionParsnip> wb*
<zhiwei> hi,all. my panel has no ibus icon.
<urlin2u> zhiwei, what release are you runnig?
<zhiwei> ubuntu 11.10
<zhiwei> urlin2u: but ubuntu11.04 has this problem too.
<urlin2u> cool just wondering as you changed channels.
<zequez> It's just me or the Unity settings in the CompizConfig are being ignored?
<zhiwei> urlin2u: ?
<urlin2u> zhiwei, I don't know any answer I have never seen that icon, and this is the channel for 11.10, the one your running
<pathorn> I'm unable to install an i386 package on an amd64 system that should exist
<pathorn> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libts-0.0-0:i386 : Depends: tsconf:i386 but it is not installable; E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<pathorn> But it exists here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/tsconf
<pathorn> any idea how to debug this?
<Onlyodin> Now I don't seem to have any gnome panels at all
<Onlyodin> Unity hasn't opened
<Onlyodin> Are there broken updates?
<pathorn> I'm up-to-date on beta1
<Onlyodin> I believe I am too
<micahg> pathorn: it could have other conflicting dependencies
<Onlyodin> I cant submit bug reports either
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, if it is more then you experiencing this people are probably reporting, I lost the whole unity today with the update, since it is a secondary instal I'm just waiting for more updates to see if it is fixed.
<pathorn> micahg: "Package tsconf:i386 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<micahg> pathorn: ok, could be a bad dependency, please file a bug against the package that needs it
<Onlyodin> urlin2u, good to know I'm not the only one then.
<micahg> it appears to be in the archive...
<Onlyodin> my /var/log/messages is empty too, and messages.1 has entries only up to Aug 20th
<pathorn> ah interesting -- tsconf is architecture all
<pathorn> and I have it installed already
<zhiwei> urlin2u: when I open two shell window in large mode,the white edge will show. and how to hidden the edge.
<pathorn> micahg: but libts-0.0-0:i386 wants tsconf:i386 which doesn't make sense
<micahg> that would do it :)
<pathorn> I'll file a bug, thanks
<micahg> pathorn: sounds like a multiarch issue, please tag as such
<urlin2u> zhiwei, I wouldn't know, sorry
<rww> pathorn: architecture:all doesn't help if the package isn't also multi-arch:foreign or allowed
<rww> i don't know if it is, but there a random factoid for you
<zequez> Can someone try to change the Unity settings through the CompizConfig and tell me if it works?+
<zhiwei> when will ubuntu beta1 release?
<zequez> zhiwei, it already did
<Onlyodin> zequez, If I disable/enable the unity plugin it does nothing
<urlin2u> zequez, worked yestwrday after crashing repeatedly to accept a script, I would say buggy at this time, in my opinion.
<urlin2u> yesterday*
<zhiwei> zequez: but i am still Ubuntu oneiric (development branch)
<zequez> urlin2u, so it's buggy for everyone then
<urlin2u> hard to say I have a trick script I always load.
<zhiwei> dist-upgrade show nothing to do.
<Onlyodin> dist-upgrade shouldn't, should it?
<urlin2u> dist-upgrade is withgin the distro
<urlin2u> within
<bullgard6> pathorn: " [07:ould ret23]	pathorn	any idea how to debug this?" --  I think that this is due to an inconsistent Ubuntu repository. This is a transient state of affairs, and you simply should retry after some hours.
 * Stanley00 help
 * Stanley00 help
<Onlyodin> Stanley00, no-one can help you because you haven't said what's wrong
<Stanley00> sorry, xchat suck with user command :(
<Onlyodin> *shrug*
<zequez> It seems like `unity --replace` solved the problem with the CompizConfig not applying settings
<Onlyodin> when I run unity --replace, it blitzes my titlebars and I cant move or resize windows
<Onlyodin> Unity-2D seems almost as broken, except I have title bars
<zequez> I think the windows switch interface is quite bloated, it should have an option to be more simplistic
<vega-> just read backlog.. no oneiric for my machine :)
<urlin2u> chicken
<urlin2u> vega-,
<urlin2u> I lost unity today with upgrades didn'y really work on fixing it.
<jbicha> zequez: if you want a simpler alt-tab, try Unity 2D
<zequez> jbicha, how do I activate it? ^^
<jbicha> zequez: log out and then click the gear thing next to your name and choose Ubuntu 2D then login
<vega-> 07:39 < zequez> Hello, I was minding my own business when suddenly the screen freezes, then the windows  manager restarts automatically and suddenly the screen is upside down
<vega-> zequez: maybe you have the "australian version"? :)
<zequez> vega-, lol, no, but I'm in the same hemisphere so, so knows!
<zequez> who*
<i_is_broke> so how stable is the 64bit running?
<zequez> Well I have the Unity app switcher locked in the middle of the screen, this is certainly counterproductive
<zequez> Does anyone knows the process name?
<ActionParsnip> Thought it would be jumping in here...
<ActionParsnip> !info mutter oneiric
<ubottu> mutter (source: mutter): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 392 kB
<ActionParsnip> Can unity be used with
<ActionParsnip> With mutter?
<ElTimo> Anyone else having problems with flashplayer?
<htorque> when did i not have problems with flashplayer? :P
<ElTimo> htorque: good point.
<ElTimo> I have it installed, but firefox still says it's not there.
<htorque> ElTimo: did you install the package 'flashplugin-installer'? did you restart firefox?
<ElTimo> htorque: I actually upgraded from 11.04, which had it installed.
<htorque> i'd just try to reinstall it using 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer'
<htorque> then restart ff and it should work
<psypher246> hello all. I am trying to install oneiric in virtualbox but the installation fails half way. does anyone know the bug report for that problem,it was prevalent in alpha versions as well?
<psypher246> i can't seem to find the report
<Stanley00> psypher246: I think use a persistent usb is a better choice...
<psypher246> to test with?
<Stanley00> psypher246: you can test your "real" PC with that usb,
<psypher246> Stanley00: i am not too fussed about testing it, i want to get the bug report for for virtualbox and work on that
<Stanley00> psypher246: oh, I see...
<psypher246> i know i can install it with the alt cd
<psypher246> but would like to assist with the vm bug
<kbroulik> hey :) Is it somewhat uncomplicated using LightDm as well on Kubuntu? i.e. install that package and done?
<zniavre_> good morning
<zniavre_> wich irc software is already gtk3 please ?
<Guest62672> :-/
<gnomitsu> :D
<gnomitsu> still couldnt figure out irc status window from empathy . had to /join room first to be able to /nick
<gnomitsu> but, it's working!  :D
<gnomitsu> empathy was clumsy about allowing me to /identify in time
<Stanley00> gnomitsu: empathy is not a good im, i think
 * Stanley00 dont know why it is the default in ubuntu.
<gnomitsu> i give betaOne a solid +1. very cool visually. Stanley00: i know, still had to try and see if there was any improvement. and it does feel nicer than before
 * gnomitsu snuggles irssi daily  :D
<Stanley00> gnomitsu: I give it a try for about 2 hours, and then switch to pidgin and xchat :))
<gnomitsu> heh
<gnomitsu> actually, i differ a bit.. i think it be fair to say 'its substandard' for irc.. it should be fine for IM tho [cant vouch for IM 'cause i dont use IM really]
 * Stanley00 agree with gnomitsu 
<gnomitsu> however, its still nice to have an alternative if all else fails /chuckles
<gnomitsu> gwibber is looking cool for identi.ca . except this new version doesnt show what service other folk send messages in like before
<gnomitsu> s/service/software
 * gnomitsu liked the old software center icon moar  :(
<gnomitsu> and last but not least.. dash is looking smexy!  :D
<gnomitsu> definitely like the ubuntu dash button in its currect location
<gnomitsu> s/currect/current
<Stanley00> yep, I like close button right in the corner :)
<Stanley00> but I dont like trash icon, I never use it before :(
<gnomitsu> i dont mind it much .. if am doing file operations am most likey in nautilus already so, go figure
<gnomitsu> apg installed by default!? /giggles
<gnomitsu> anybody else having issues login in to launchpad? keeps telling me 'wrong password' .. i dun agree  >:(
<gnomitsu> ubuntuone gave me similar grief a few moments ago.. but i kept hitting it until it let me in   :o
<gnomitsu> that method isnt working for launchpad tho..
<gnomitsu> aside this Bug 839285, everything else is going pretty well here .. so far   :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 626798 in policykit (Ubuntu Natty) "duplicate for #839285 update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626798
<gnomitsu> only has happened once here in beta1 for me
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> I'm installing Oneiric beta1 on a virtual machine. I noticed that all the screenshot visible in the installer are not updated. Is there already anyone who is taking care of this task?
<Ian_Corne> so much stuff held back..
<sshd> hello
<sshd> i install ubuntu 11.10 beta1
<sshd> how i change the fonts?
<gnomitsu> so exciting. beta1 +1 [unity side]
<gnomitsu> :D
<leotr> hi! there is something wrong with my gnome activity journal. When i open it i get "journal loading..." and nothing occurs
<leotr> i tried to reinstall zeitgeist and gnome activity journal but it gave no result
<leotr> maybe there is zeitgeist data directory and i can remove it, so zeitgeist creates a new one
<thunsucker> has anyone tried 11.10 on any old acer travelmate/
<gnomitsu> empathy glitched out while fullscreen with three open channels   :-/  no crash though
<gnomitsu> [irc channels]
<gnomitsu> had it on its own workspace, panel didnt want to hide and there was some screen artifacts on its workspace only
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/839503 my bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839503 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Huawei e160e fails to move packets, gets settings via dhcp right. wvdial works 100 %" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> Kwin not displaying the wallpaper at the proper size , altho the resolution is correct. However, if I click outside of the wallpaper there's no response to the cursor , acting like it's beyond the screen. The strange part is that maximized windows fill the screen comletely, unlike the wallpaper... what gives?
<Ian_Corne> is there a compiz dev channel?
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, yes
<BluesKaj> #compiz-dev
<Ian_Corne> i saw
<eduardo> hi
<eduardo> anyone oneiric?
<bazhang> sure
<eduardo> do you know change font size?
<eduardo> ?¿
<Pici> I'm not using unity here, so I couldn't tell you reliably.
<eduardo> thnks :)
<mongy> gnome-tweak-tool is the only way I know
<ziikutv> How can I upgrade to 11.10 without using disc?
<IdleOne> !info icc-profiles-free
<ubottu> icc-profiles-free (source: icc-profiles-free): ICC color profiles for use with color profile aware software. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1458 kB, installed size 2696 kB
<Pici> ziikutv: There should be instructions in the release notes in the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> Kwin not displaying the wallpaper at the proper size , altho the resolution is correct. However, if I click outside of the wallpaper there's no response to the cursor , acting like it's beyond the screen. The strange part is that maximized windows fill the screen completely, unlike the wallpaper... any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !upgrade |ziikutv
<ubottu> ziikutv: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ziikutv> thanks
<juank_prada> hi guys, are torrents available for 11.10 beta?
<IdleOne> /topic
<juank_prada> IdleOne: i mean, one that actually works... the ones there do not work... they keep as stalled
<IdleOne> I guess there are no seeds
<Trewas> maybe they don't bother with torrents for short-lived beta-releases, direct http download seems fast enough anyway
<juank_prada> well... then why provide a torrent with no seeds?
<mhall119> does anyone know if there's a bug in Oneiric where it'll think a WPA2 wifi AP is WEP?
<mhall119> iwlist shows that it's WPA2
<mhall119> but when I try to connect it's asking for a WEP key
<mhall119> at least I assume it's looking for a wep key, it says "Key:" and doesn't like my password length, won't enable the "Connect" button
<andi> hoi
<andi> having trouble with installing gnome3 on oneiric
<andi> in apt-get i only see the old packages 2.xx of gnome
<andi>  gnome : Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.30+11ubuntu2) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<andi> <andi> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<astraljava> andi: apt-cache show gnome shows it coming from source meta-gnome2, so I'm suspecting that's the wrong package for getting gnome3 in the first place.
<astraljava> Any reason you can't install ubuntu-desktop?
<andi> u mean unity?
<andi> Version: 1:2.30+11ubuntu2
<andi> Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.30+11ubuntu2), --> apt-cache
<andi> how can i install gnome 3?
<astraljava> Unity is not all there is to ubuntu-desktop. Perhaps I misunderstand what you're actually looking for. Ubuntu uses gnome3 nowadays. But is it that you don't want unity at all? gnome-shell can act as a replacement.
<andi> ah i c
<andi> have to reboot
<elv> hi i have enabled multiarch support but i cannot install skype due to a problem related to dependencies like libglib2 and libqt
<elv> any ideas?
<jtaylor> did you update?
<elv> installing manually libglib2 want to remove half system....
<jtaylor> thats strange
<jtaylor> libglib2.0-0:i386 should coinstall fine
<delac> Dash crashes every time I click any of the "Apps" icons, or "Files". Fix?
<elv> on sudo apt-get install skype:i386 i'm getting E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jtaylor> try apt-get install -f but beware not to remove your system
<Guest32943> hi, i just upgrade to 11.10 and now my computer wont boot. the upgrade said something about glibc2 not beeing able to install, but I managed to install it using a recovery usb stick, and now apt says everything is fine, but my computer wont boot into x or console either way.
<Guest32943> grub boots, and it loads, but right after the disk is mounted, it just stops.
<qzio_> is there possible to debug this kind of problem somehow?
<BluesKaj> kwin isn't rendering the desktop properly , plasma seems ok because the panel isn't affected
<delac> Hey! Dash actually is starting to seem usable. \o/ But, does it yet support customizing the "Shortcuts"  and can I hide the "Apps available for Download" section?
<thunarguy> How can I install flash in Ubuntu 11.10?
<thunarguy> I tried installing flashplugin-installer as usual, but it says nspluginwrapper isnt installed, and I cant install that either
<jtaylor> is multiarch enabled?
<meepsmeep> hello?
<meepsmeep> I am unable to install flashplugin-installer in Oneiric, it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/680671/
<jtaylor> fresh install or upgrade?
<meepsmeep> jtaylor: Fresh
<Vanillalite> Hey all! Happy Friday/Weekend/Ubuntu Global Jam!
<meepsmeep> does no-one know? Its kinda a big problem
<jtaylor> try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer:i386
<meepsmeep> jtaylor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680674/
<tiox> meepsmeep: Could be a repository issue.
<jtaylor> meepsmeep: what happens if you install flashplugin-downloader:i386
<meepsmeep> jtaylor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680677/
<jtaylor> cancel that I now have the same problem ^^
<meepsmeep> apparently it wants gtk2
<tiox> meepsmeep: Go to repogen.simplylinux.ch and generate a repository file with the repos that would typically be a part of the system on install.
<tiox> Oh, really?
<tiox> Is that the issue? Interesting...
<meepsmeep> tiox: Yeah
<jtaylor> the glib update broke something
<meepsmeep> I dont see why flash needs gtk2 :/
<jtaylor> same issue elv had
<tiox> Then the other thing I would recommend is installing flash from an earlier build of Ubuntu and transplanting the files it produces.
<Vanillalite> hey not sure if this will work but someone on the ubuntu forums fixed flash for me
<meepsmeep> Vanillalite: Link?
<Vanillalite> someone on the forums made this handy FireFox add-on that clears out old flash and installs the correct flash and it worked for me in FF and Chrome then
<Vanillalite> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<meepsmeep> I hope this works, please dont make me go back to natty xD
<meepsmeep> And NOOO FIREFOX
<meepsmeep> oh chrome too :P
<Vanillalite> I use Chrome
<Vanillalite> but the fix was FF but seemed to fix flash system wide
<meepsmeep> let me just install firefox ;)
<Vanillalite> let me know if that works for you meep
<meepsmeep> Vanillalite: Excuse me, my name is meepsmeep ;)
<meepsmeep> Vanillalite: but thanks for the link :P
<Vanillalite> okay I have a simple question... where are your screen saver settings hidden in 11.10?
<jtaylor> it appears something was broken in the last update, a workaround would be to use 64 bit flash from sevenmachines ppa
<meepsmeep> jtaylor: yay 64 bit flash
<meepsmeep> omg my internet is being so slow
<meepsmeep> reboot router time
<meepsmeep> brb
<Vanillalite> so yeah does anyone know where I can find my screen saver settings?
<jtaylor> hm flashplugin installation works again
<jtaylor> I had a partial upgrade problem
<mortal> update-manager -d installation does not work
<BluesKaj> yofel, there must be others running kde who have kwin probs , desktop windows resizing, wallpaper  , wrong screensizing etc ...my wallpaper is covering only 20% or so of my screen ...hope the devs are working on it
<BluesKaj> yofel , or anyone else interested , this my desktop, http://wstaw.org/m/2011/09/02/snapshot17.png
<yofel> BluesKaj: not sure, nothing of that is broken for me, 4.7.1 got tagged today, maybe that'll help. Does changing the positioning of the wallpaper have any effect?
<BluesKaj> yofel, no
<BluesKaj> yofel, centering the wallpaper makes 3x smaller , but moves it to the center
<yofel> o.O
<BluesKaj> is 4.7.1.in the ppas or backports ?, yofel
<BluesKaj> yofel, the apps will open to fullscreen but don't rremeber any other sizing settings
<jpiche> is there a reason why on the 11.10 beta1 live cd, all the tty terminals are logged in automatically? Has that always been the case?
<babai> can anyone download the 11.10 beta amd64 torrent?
<x0r> BluesKaj
<x0r> thanks for the tip on the linksys causing networkmanager to behave badly
<x0r> bypassing the linksys switch and hooking the ubunto box to the d-link router made the network hangs go away
<escott> am i correct that it is now impossible to install skype 32bit on a 64bit system or am I missing something? ldd `which skype` shows libQtDBus.so.4 => not found, but apt-file search libQtDBus.so.4 only lists the 64bit versions and apt-get install libqt4-dbus:i386 fails on various dependencies (ie it seems not to want to install the i386 version of the packages)
<BluesKaj> x0r, we had the same prob on W7 , believe it or not ...linksys as well btw
<yofel> BluesKaj: 4.7.1 got tagged today and should be released on tuesday, so we'll have to wait.
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok , thanks for the heads up :)
<Guest90549> has anyone had any problems with ctrl + W and super + W being so close?
<escott> Guest61995, have you considered using xmodmap to move super to caps-lock
<Guest90549> escott: i suppose that would work in this situation too?
<thebwt> As an nvidia user, I am a bit confused by jockey's list of options. Is there any documentation on these new options? Can multiple entries be active at once?
<escott> Guest90549, its probably the best solution for your current problems, alternately you could change the mappings with ccsm (assuming you are running unity/compiz shell)
<thebwt> here is an image to clarify http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<escott> thebwt, bad link
<thebwt> escott: whoops!
<thebwt> http://i.imgur.com/tf3bM.png
<thebwt> brb need to move irssi to a screen session
<escott> thebwt, i *think* the issue is that nvidia has been agressively deprecating support out of their drivers, so some older cards can use 173 but not newer, whereas some cards can use the current driver. i'm not sure what would be recommended for your card
<Vanillalite> Hello all... does anyone know where I can find the screensaver settings in 11.10?
<escott> thebwt, check the output of lspci against the list of supported graphics cards and cpuids mentioned in /usr/share/....../readme.tgz in the description of the drivers
<yofel> thebwt: I'm not sure where that entry that you marked comes from, esp. since the description at the bottom seems to indicate it's the same driver as the entry below it. The experimental 3D support is for nouveau and the post-release updates are currently the same version as the current one
<thebwt> yofel: Thanks! I went ahead and installed the 'version current' one. After a reboot my entries area a bit different, and the 'binary Xorg driver' entry seems to instead correlate to the nvidia-173-updates package.
<thebwt> Is window edge dragging not working caused by using gtk-window-decorator insteady of unity's?
<ChrisGagnon> Is anyone else having problems pushing packages with bzr after upgrading to beta 1?
<basso> hello hello
<basso> has updates started pouring inn?
<ChrisGagnon> basso: I have 68 updates :)
<basso> that sounds awsome
<ChrisGagnon> doh! Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/indicator-session/indicator-session_0.3.4.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found
<vooze> if i use 11.04, can i just dist-upgrade, or do i need to reinstall to get beta1?
<jtaylor> you can dist-upgrade, but it there is a risk that it won't work as well
<Pici> vooze: There are upgrade instructions in the release notes in the topic.
<Dimmuxx> update-manager -d should still do the trick
<vooze> okay, guess i will just download and reinstall, thanks guys
<psalden> guys, all of sudden, gnome-settings-daemon is crashing continuously for me, even after reboot. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<jtaylor> yes it crashes for me often too
<psalden> ok
<Dimmuxx> same here
<Dimmuxx> in unity at least, gnome-shell seems to be stable
<psalden> Iá'm having quite some graphical trouble with gnome-shell in general, now that you mention it. Created a second account so that I didn't have to use the same teams for unity and gnome, but still shell isn't verystable
<psalden> themes lol, not teams
<Dimmuxx> ati graphics?
<escott> am i correct that it is now impossible to install skype 32bit on a 64bit system or am I missing something? ldd `which skype` shows libQtDBus.so.4 => not found, but apt-file search libQtDBus.so.4 only lists the 64bit versions and apt-get install libqt4-dbus:i386 fails on various dependencies (ie it seems not to want to install the i386 version of the packages)
<Dimmuxx> it should be possible
<psalden> Dimmuxx: yeah, running radeon driver though. It worked more or less fine under fedora
<Dimmuxx> okay, I've heard that there are problems in gnome-shell with ati
<psalden> from what II've seen that's mostly for thefglrx driver
<Dimmuxx> yeah that's what I meant, maybe the open driver is supposed to work better
<psalden> how did you tackle the problem with shared theme etc. between unity and shell?
<Dimmuxx> unity just crashed on the first boot then I switched to gnome-shell
<psalden> ah ok, lol
<psalden> I do hope they somehow seperate the two in the end
<psalden> the two accounts solution is quite inconvenient
<psalden> -e+a
<Dimmuxx> but almost every time on first boot unity crashes so it seems likely that it would continue to do it if I continue to use it :P
<Dimmuxx> hopefully there will be a better solution than gnome-tweak-tool to change the theme in the future
<psalden> for gnome you mean? afaik theyy've stated they don't want it as they want a unified look
<psalden> (this keyboard layout is starting to annoy me)
<Dimmuxx> well the shell theme is really nice at least
<psalden> it is
<DanaG> fglrx+gnome3 will be fixed in 11.9.
<psalden> catalyst you mean?
<psalden> thing is, for me fglrx seemed to work far from smooth will natty unity, xfce and everything. Would be cool if they would fix that, whatever it is
<basso> psalden: used open source driver?
<psalden> yeah am doing so at the moment, that one is fine :)
<AlanBell> hi all, I can't navigate application menus using the keyboard, is this normal?
<AlanBell> so alt+f should open the file menu, but doesn't with the global menu
<gnomitsu> Bug #839843 <--  :(
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 839843 could not be found
<gnomitsu> just filed it. telepathy-idle crashing
<gnomitsu> luckyly, i has irssi for irc  -_-
<Ruthg> Hello I just upgraded to oneric, but after boot no displaymanager starts, I tried to restart lightdm, start gdm or kdm but none of them work. When I start "sudo Xorg" it complains that there is no module for the nvidia driver. Is this a known problem?
<urlin2u> Ruthg, when you upgrade drivers do not follow.
<BluesKaj> Ruthg, admin , additional derivers , choose the recommended driver
<DanaG> jockey-text
<genii-around>  I usually do like: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current && sudo modprobe nvidia-current && sudo initctl restart <dm-name-here>
<BluesKaj> genii-around, without dropping to a tty and stopping the dm ?
<BluesKaj> wish I knew that before
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, the tty skills are important to know though.
<BluesKaj> urlin2u, yeah, i was informed to stop the display manager before installing graphics drivers
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, I think if activated in te additional alogout or reboot may be needed, I never have needed a graphic driver offered there though.
<genii-around> BluesKaj: from the ctrl-alt-f1 console usually
<urlin2u> got the gnome shell running with intel graphics that was a bit of work
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yeah the tty
<BluesKaj> urlin2u, with nviida one needs to install the nvidia-current after an OS upgrade or install since the default is the nouveau driver . whicj lacks 3d and dr
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, cool thanks :D
<sergio91pt> Anyone knows where to change/restore the default home folders? Lost movies and music after a symlink
<DanaG> you don't even need "initctl"
<DanaG> just sudo restart gdm
<DanaG> or stop gdm then start gdm.
<DanaG> Old restart used to start even if stopped... now it just complains.
<BluesKaj> sergio91pt, open your file manager , root, then find the home folder...but whether you can restore it to ~/ , I'm not sure
<sergio91pt> BluesKaj, I keep my movies and music on a seperate disk and symlink to /home/sergio but after a reboot I lost "the special icon" and the bookmarks
<sergio91pt> and can't find where they're defined. In natty was in gconf
<bil21al> here is an issue any body help??
<sergio91pt> <bil21al>
<sergio91pt> speak
<bil21al> i upgrade now but the unity is not starts
<bil21al> i am now using unity 2d
<bil21al> sergio91pt:
<BluesKaj> sergio91pt, does the disk show up in nautilus/places?
<bil21al> have u seen this
<ChrisGagnon> bil21al: what graphics card are you using?
<bil21al> i m not using any graphic card it has its own card..i m using  IBM think pad chrisGagnon:
<sergio91pt> BluesKaj: Now is, I forced the disk to auto-mount in fstab and restarted. But the link was broken before and thats why I lost the defaults (I think)
<BluesKaj> right , that was my next question
<bil21al> chrisGagnon : have you see this issue ???
<sergio91pt> bil21al: try to see if jockey has any drivers for you. Go to System settings->Additional drivers
<ChrisGagnon> bil21al: Yes, if your graphics driver doesn't support 3d then it will fall back to unity2d. sergio91pt has good advice
<BluesKaj> Is there a way to refresh the desktop without logging out ?, ...afraid to logout due to kwin instability
<bil21al> no befor the update is was running well
<bil21al> see this bug
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/839838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 839838 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity session results in no desktop and 100% cpu for compiz" [Undecided,New]
<mongy> any quick fix to the constant "there was a problem" errors that keep popping up.. I guess I could just leave one hanging there, seems they only display 1 at a time.
<bronson> Is anyone else getting "BadName (named color or font does not exist)" when trying to start xfce4-power-manager?
<ChrisGagnon> bronson: it works for me in unity2d
<Ruthg> genii-around Hmmz the modprobe nvidia-current gives me "no such device"
<sergio91pt> Found it: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs bil21al, thanks for your help.
<Ruthg> will try to reinstall with the cd instead dont  have the patients to fix X :(
<genii-around> Ruthg: What says result of: modprobe -l | grep nvidia-current
<Ruthg> Sorry I am already installing it from scratch again
<Ruthg> I think thats good as I dont like upgrading and I did that from 10.10 to 11.04 so a fresh 11.10 is nice
<Ruthg> what is the name of the main gnome-shell package to install to get all of gnome 3?
<basso> now im going to try to make an efi bootable ubuntu install!
<basso> last time i tried with the normal iso
<basso> i got a black efi
<basso> "blank"
<basso> so couldnt boot anything :(
<basso> maybe that is because efi only loads from fat partions
<basso> hmmm
<basso> :O
<basso> i think i maybe got it"!
<FernandoMIguel> evening folks
<FernandoMIguel> FYI this now my new identity
<FernandoMIguel> BUGabundo identity is now dead
<guntbert> as long as BUGabundo is not :)
<FernandoMIguel> Current status: 194 updates [+40], 34599 new [-5].
<FernandoMIguel> WOW post beta freeze
<FernandoMIguel> brb
<zonkers> how do i add weather applet to unity.  and cpu frequency
<billybigrigger> yay 3.1.9 released finally
<billybigrigger> on the ubuntu side i mean
<dupondje> gnome-shell broke ? :s
<billybigrigger> dupondje, it is?
<billybigrigger> thanks, you could have told me BEFORE i started upgrades........
<billybigrigger> :P\
<astraljava> I'm sure you weren't using oneiric for a production environment anyhoo. Wait, you were?!
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> anyone using 32bits packages on a 64 bits install ?
<jtaylor> yes
<joaopinto> ops, working now
<dude> hello dudes
<dude> any repository with gnome2 available?
<rww> nope
<Onlyodin> R.I.P. gnome classic :(
<billybigrigger> jbicha: howdy
<billybigrigger> Onlyodin: that might not be a bad thing :P
<Onlyodin> given the current shape of gnome 3 it is. I want my menus back.
<dude> well i hope someone creates a fork of gnome2
<jtaylor> there already is
<jtaylor> I think its called mate
<jtaylor> also there is xfce which is quite similar
<dude> ubuntu-mate?
<billybigrigger> dude: no i think it's just mate
<Onlyodin> mate desktop environment
<jtaylor> http://matsusoft.com.ar/redmine/projects/mate
<rww> I predict project death in months.
<Onlyodin> iirc there's a bunch of guys from the Arch community working on it
<rww> (if not sooner)
<dude> 3d stuff is a toy on desktop
<dude> not everyone has a 28" screen
<billybigrigger> unity3d is nice on my 15" laptop
<Onlyodin> 3 Dimensions = layers >= uber high res ;)
<dude> i think KISS is the best way for usability
<jtaylor> I find the unity desktop very simple
<jtaylor> the only thing I remove on a fresh install are all the libreoffice launchers
<Onlyodin> don't get me wrong, I do like unity when it's not utterly screwed, but when I click "dash home" I want something that'll give me my applications and system related stuff busted out into menus as was available in gnome2.
<billybigrigger> hah, i keep catching myself going for unity in xfce
<jtaylor> I don't like menus
<jtaylor> the gnome 2 menu is terrible
<jtaylor> no search
<jtaylor> => I trained myself to use the commandline due to the tabcompletion
<jbicha> billybigrigger: hi, I was catching up on email & such
<Onlyodin> I'm not saying take the search away, I just want a button or something that brings a menu up.
<jtaylor> so I really like the search based unity dash
<Onlyodin> cli is great, but if I'm doing something graphic like moving windows and clicking launcher buttons, the _last_ thing I want is to have to take my hand off the mouse just to type the first couple of characters of what I'm looking for
<Onlyodin> but when I'm in a terminal, mouse be damned.
<jtaylor> for when I am in "mouse only mode" I have easystroke :P
<Onlyodin> what's easystroke? some kind of mouse gesture tool?
<jtaylor> yes
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<Stanley00> I'd like to have ThunderBird minimize to systray, or something like that, does anyone have a suggestion, please?
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-03
<Stanley00> oh, nevermind, I have tried search for its addons.
<dajhorn> How do I install the gnome-desktop-environment package on Ubuntu Oneiric beta 1?  Software Center crashes and apt-get says that python-gnomeapplet is not installable.
<escott> am i correct that it is now impossible to install skype 32bit on a 64bit system or am I missing something? ldd `which skype` shows libQtDBus.so.4 => not found, but apt-file search libQtDBus.so.4 only lists the 64bit versions and apt-get install libqt4-dbus:i386 fails on various dependencies (ie it seems not to want to install the i386 version of the packages)
<jbicha> dajhorn: why do you want that package, just install gnome-shell or gnome-panel
<escott> dajhorn, the gnome2 style panels are gone in oneric
<dajhorn> jbicha: Upgrading older Ubuntu installations to Oneiric chokes on the gnome-desktop-environment metapackages.  Field upgrades look like they will be difficult.
<jbicha> dajhorn: why do you need that package? that's a meta package for Debian use, Ubuntu uses ubuntu-desktop
<dajhorn> jbicha: `apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment` was an easy and sensible way to get a working gnome desktop on earlier releases.
<billybigrigger> it's been ubuntu-desktop for awhile now
<dajhorn> jbicha: Looks like the same things in Oneiric universe are currently broken.  ("It doesn't have to make sense if its policy.")
<dajhorn> jbicha: Thanks, btw.   gnome-shell and gnome-panel got the desired result.
<basso> well well
<basso> loads of updates
<basso> and still vertical tearing on gnome-shell when using nvidia :(
<jbicha> for the technical side, it's difficult to fix the gnome-desktop-environment package as it's meant to get a working GNOME2 install on Debian
<jbicha> obviously we don't ship GNOME2, and the new meta-gnome3 source package hasn't been published yet
<dajhorn> And GNOME 3 is outside main.
<jbicha> so is gnome-desktop-environment, but most of GNOME3 is in main
<basso> uhm
<basso> i cant see adwaita
<basso> or any shell theme in tweak tool
<basso> is it just me?
<billybigrigger> no not just you
<Peddy> is anyone else experiencing frequent crashes of gnome shell?
<billybigrigger> not yet
<urlin2u> only when it actually runs
<basso> yes gnome shell crashes quite strangly
<basso> and randomly
<basso> but it wont be used when the main theme is missing
<basso> :P
<bronson> Peddy, yeah, gnome shell is totally unusable for me.
<Peddy> okay thanks for confirming mentlegen, i'm sure it won't be unstable for too much longer!
<Onlyodin> Is anyone else missing Window Titles, titlebar buttons, window borders, etc?
<Onlyodin> Also, whenever I'm prompted to report a problem, if I click "Report Problem..." it prompts for my password, then goes back to the "System program problem detected" popup.
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, seems rather buggy overall to be honest, been ths way since the DE have changed starting with Natty in development.
<urlin2u> I use Natty now but oneiric seems as unstable.
<Onlyodin> hmm ok.  So it might not be a setting I have to change, or a package that has somehow dropped off?
<bazhang> apport is crashing?
<Onlyodin> looks that way.
<bazhang> the irony
<Onlyodin> it prompts for a gksudo password, and I guess crashes in collecting data to report.
<Onlyodin> I couldn't stand Natty.  It's less stable than oneiric.
<bazhang> you have a ton of PPA installed on Natty?
<Onlyodin> Right now unity is borked, but at least I can change to the gnome3 desktop and everything still functions.
<urlin2u> not worth the hassle for me I used to install the develpments right off with very little trouble, it will all get ironed out eventually I suspect.
<Onlyodin> brb, gonna log out / in
<Onlyodin> Strange. I logged out + in, and the gnome3 shell was stuffed just like unity.
<Onlyodin> rebooted and went straight for gnome3 shell, and all is 'normal' again.
<Onlyodin> as far as 'gnome3' and 'normal' can go in the same sentence...
<decio> hey
<bazhang> hi
<decio> what do you guys think of the menuon ubuntu 11.10. On the Launcher???
<decio> hello?
<bazhang> decio, think of? as in changing it? just general opinions?
<decio> the menu position in ubuntu 11.10
<rww> bazhang: I think they're asking how we feel about the menu moving from the very top-left on the menubar to the actual launcher dock thing itself
<decio> rww: exactly
<rww> I personally think it's more discoverable and like it from screenshots, though I haven't used it yet.
<decio> rww, I have and I think that's ok
<Onlyodin> I liked it better in the menubar
<decio> but they are taking away the "Win"+"a" to access applications, a least they did in the beta
<decio> 1
<decio> that was my favorite shortcut
<urlin2u> synapse is my favorite shortcut
<jA_cOp> "whereis librt" -> "librt: /usr/lib64/librt.so /usr/lib64/librt.a", except I'm on a 32 bit machine. Is this normal?
<jA_cOp> I can't find librt anywhere in /lib or /usr/lib
<decio> I think is /usr/share/lib
<decio> for get it
<jA_cOp> Hm, I have no /usr/share/lib
<jA_cOp> also, "file -L /usr/lib64/librt.so" -> "/usr/lib64/librt.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped"
<jA_cOp> so it's really using a 64 bit SO on my 32 bit system... I am getting undefined reference errors for clock_gettime and clock_getres in one of my applications, which prompted this research, am I doing something wrong or is this a bug of some sort?
<decio> Where can I learn all that terminal codes, is it a web site or something, because I'm not good at it
<urlin2u> decio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<urlin2u> check the links at the bottom, also notice man and help
<decio> thanks
<mikedep333> hi, how do I figure out what the PID is of an X11 window?
<mikedep333> I'm getting "system program problem detected" messages. whenever I click cancel or report problem, it comes back 3 seconds later
<mikedep333> I'm tempted to just use xkill
<mikedep333> alright, I xkill'd it, problem solved
<billybigrigger> anyone here play hon?
<bullgard6> GNOME 3 does not provide TeaTime. What substitute do you recommend?
<xgt001> hey there... I am not able to connect to internet via usb modem in oneiric... it gets disconnected all the time.. I could connect in the live session.. any ideas
<mortal> is it normal for update-manager -d installation to fail
<bullgard6> mortal: No.
<mortal> mine complains about some dependencies regarding gcc
<mortal> I get libc6-dev : Rikkoo: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-3ubuntu1) mutta 4.4.5-15ubuntu1 on merkitty asennettavaksi libgcc1 : Rikkoo: gcc-4.4 (< 4.4.6-4) mutta 4.4.5-15ubuntu1 on merkitty asennettavaksi
<qzio> hi, I upgrade to oneiric yesterday and after the reboot it just stops right after it has mounted the disk. I managed to get a shell by passing init=/bin/sh to grub...
<qzio> my guess is that something is wrong with the startup scripts, but I don't know how to fix that...
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> got wrong volume applet in fallback session that is known ?
<qzio> can anyone point me to something that might help me to understand the bootup process? I upgraded from natty to oneiric yesterday and my system wont boot properly, even using the recovery option in the grub list. It just stops right after the filesystem is mounted.
<qzio> if i add init=/bin/sh i get a prompt. but I have no idea how to solve this properly...
<qzio> is there some kind of mailing list I can ask for help? I have no idea where to send a bugreport, is there some general project for this kind of stuff?
<Stanley00> qzio: well, I think From-PowerUp-To-Bash-Prompt-HOWTO is a good start here...
<qzio> Stanley00: thanks, i'll look into it
<Stanley00> qzio: yrw
<Stanley00> qzio: you are welcome :)
<o_portista17> on the ubuntu 11.11 can i use the old gnome? the one that is avaliable by default on the ubuntu 11.04?
<Stanley00> o_portista17: why do you need old gnome?
<o_portista17> i don't like unity
<Stanley00> o_portista17: anyway, just give it a try, it's beta testing anyway ;)
<qzio> :) I'll read some and see if i can find anything that might be worth trying. Then ill do a complete reinstall...
<qzio> is there a way to display a list of everything that is started during init?
<Stanley00> qzio: I dont know, maybe not
<zniavre_> o_portista17,  you can try fallback session installing gnome-fallback-session (kind of classic gnome-panel)
<o_portista17> hum..ok, will try that
<Stanley00> o_portista17: or try building-up from alternate cd.
<qzio> grr. it's like init isnt even starting any getty's or something..
<qzio> the last line is "EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: discard, errors=remount-ro and then nothing, no prompt, no x, nothiing :(
<Stanley00> qzio: in that case, try check your hard drive, and/or /ect/fstab config file
<sam-_-> x wont start. cant figure out why: paste.ubuntu.com/681113
<sam-_-> nvm. xdm is working fine. only lightdm and gdm are not
<ElTimo> Has anyone else noticed their computers running hotter under oneiric?
<qzio> Stanley00: i removed the discard option from my fstab, but still same thing...
<Stanley00> ElTimo: It's almost the same on my laptop,
<qzio> it says "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done on the line before the EXT4-fs line...
<Stanley00> qzio: did you try checking your hard drive?
<ElTimo> Stanley00: It's running noticeably hotter than Natty, which runs noticeably hotter than Windows.
<Stanley00> ElTimo: did you install all driver? my laptop is cooler after I install my Radeon driver.
<ElTimo> Stanley00: I have all the drivers installed. I'm running Bumblebee so I'm thinking it might have something to do with that.
<Stanley00> ElTimo: well, then, I dont know why, but my lappy is cool...
<qzio> Stanley00: check, how? I have no problem mounting it using a live cd, or booting with the init=/bin/bash option to get access to the filesystem...
<Stanley00> qzio: could you paste the content of /etc/fstab?
<qzio> sure, hold on
<qzio> Stanley00:  http://pastebin.com/diU2SWc9
<Stanley00> qzio: ok, just a minute
<qzio> hm.. i have /initrd.img which points to a img in /boot that doesn't exists-..
<qzio> ohm,nm it does exists.
<Stanley00> qzio: hmm, fstab look normal, /me cant figure out why...
<Stanley00> qzio: are you trying build a linux system from ground up?
<qzio> Stanley00: nope, not at all. I did updated from natty...
<qzio> it complained at libc2 or something, so i after reboot, i booted into livecd and installed the proper package, now apt doesn't complain on anything, and i've runned dist-upgrade and upgrade without problems
<Stanley00> qzio: hmm, I cant help you this time. Sorry.
<ElTimo> Stanley00: I figured out why it's running hot.
<ElTimo> Zeitgeist is using 100% of one core and 50% of another, constantly.
<qzio> k, i typed in a faulty init= at the grub prompt, it gets to the part where it's supposed to do that, and then fails. same place as wthout any cusomt init= set.
<BigW> Greetings
<qzio> so I guess something is mega-wrong with my init scripts...
<BigW> Uhm, what happened with regional settings in Beta1? I can't find an option to add more keyboard layouts
<qzio> if I do init=/etc/init.d/rcS it does other stuff, but failes later on.
<BigW> :/
<Onlyodin> why does bugs.launchpad.net refer to the current +1 as "Oneiric Octopus"?
<qzio> STiK: if oI do init=/etc/init-d/rc 2 it does some more stuff, but says init: Failed to coneect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<qzio> wo,sorry for wrong highlight
<BigW> CTRL-ALT-T hotkey doens't work in beta1
<BigW> :'(
<Ian_Corne> does for me
 * BigW bursts into tears.
<BigW> I'll run an updatge
<Onlyodin> unity doesn't work for me :P
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<Onlyodin> evening
<Stanley00> Onlyodin: Good
<Stanley00> *Good evening
<Onlyodin> <FernandoMiguel> morning
<Onlyodin> perhaps my evening isn't good?
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<vooze> I cant seem to make filezilla work in 11.10 (gnome shell) it can connect fine (ftp server) but when i start a transfer it just closes, any ideas?
<Stanley00> hmm, oneiric updates nearly everyday, just update 13 hours ago, and now have new packages to update :))
<penguin42> Stanley00: Welcome to the alpha series!
<Onlyodin> Stanley00, sometimes even more often than that!
<Stanley00> I think it is beta now? :))
<Onlyodin> I think that just means there'll usually be less than 200 updates per day ;)
<Stanley00> hmm, just need to restart... see ya!
<BluesKaj> Onlyodin, had just 7 today
<Onlyodin> I've had 6 since ~1:30pm, 9h ago
<Stanley00> new USC is great! I love ubuntu's sweetests :))
<BluesKaj> I'm hoping for a Kwin fix , my desktop windows are messed up , size settings don't mean a thing unless I maximize
<vooze> I cant seem to make filezilla work in 11.10 (gnome shell) it can connect fine (ftp server) but when i start a transfer it just closes, any ideas? (UPDATE: just found out it works just fine in unity, it only in gnome shell its failing, any ideas?)
<tomodachi> vooze: it could be permission relate
<tomodachi> d
<tomodachi> do you have perms to write to the location?
<vooze> yes, tomodachi i'm just sending an .jpg to my ftp server, no big deal really
<vooze> but its the whole program that closes, not just error or somthing
<vooze> same thing if i try to transfer somthing from the server to my laptop
<abandersnatch> so, whats the future of unity looking like? are we actually going to be able to run two applications at a time and have a normal application menu?
<abandersnatch> like every other sane desktop in existance
<IdleOne> abandersnatch: you might want to take a read http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k2nvl/we_are_the_ubuntu_unity_development_team_we_3/ not sure if it answers your questions or not but might be useful
<abandersnatch> reddit? srsly?
<IdleOne> yup
<abandersnatch> why not make a thread on 4chan... jesus...
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> don't know, maybe ask them
<abandersnatch> nothing there
<abandersnatch> seriously, who the hell thought that searching for applications and giant icons would be a good idea?
<IdleOne> abandersnatch: the design team
<abandersnatch> were they high?
<abandersnatch> I seriously can not see how anyone thought this would work
<abandersnatch> "oh, well, when someone left clicks on applications. He will be given a choice. Either to search for the applications exact name. OR search threw 95 different icons and guess!"
<IdleOne> you can change the size of the icons in ccsm
<IdleOne> or you can use gnome3
<IdleOne> or a different DE, not going to list them all.
<abandersnatch> "what if they don't want to search threw 95 different icons?" "Well, they can refine it by left clicking" "isn't left clicking usually for changing options? not executing applications?" "maybe......"
<IdleOne> point is you do have choices. Unity is not your cup of tea, try a different tea. :)
<abandersnatch> its not the size, its the quanity. Making them smaller wouldn't help anything
<abandersnatch> Its no ones cup of tea
<IdleOne> apparently the design team disagrees
<abandersnatch> the design team can think whatever they want, they are building a desktop for human beings, and human beings disagree
<abandersnatch> human beings > design team
<IdleOne> abandersnatch: not sure what else to tell you. It is what it is.
<abandersnatch> you should bitch as well, until they listen. If you dont bitch, nothing ever gets done
<IdleOne> I used gnome for ever and switched to kde because of not liking Unity.
<bazhang> abandersnatch, any actual support questions? and watch the language
<abandersnatch> well, no one ever did answer my question
<IdleOne> you might want to give kde a fair shake, took me some time but I really like it now.
<IdleOne> I did answer your question.
<IdleOne> the answer was the design team decided.
<abandersnatch> yeah, I used kde. I'm not fond of how they have 70 different ways to the same configuration options
<IdleOne> guess there is no pleasing you :P
<abandersnatch> so, you cant launch multiple instances of an application in the latest version as well?
<IdleOne> yes you can
<abandersnatch> ah, thats good
<abandersnatch> but still no normal application list?
<IdleOne> download the beta (see topic for link) and try it
<IdleOne> normal? not like in gnome2 no.
<abandersnatch> like in kde, gnome1, gnome 2, windows, osx, openbox, fluxbox, xfce, and lxde. Yes. Normal
<IdleOne> right, no.
<abandersnatch> ugh...
<IdleOne> gnome is moving away from "normal"
<abandersnatch> yeah, everyone is copying the iphone lately
<qzio> is there some other channel that I can use for help regarding oneiric besides #ubuntu+1 ? is there some mailinglist or something?
<IdleOne> qzio: look on http://lists.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> probably ubuntu-devel-discuss
<qzio> IdleOne: ok, thanks.
<IdleOne> sure thing
<abandersnatch> cant you do feature requests?
<bazhang> wishlist bug
<IdleOne> abandersnatch: file a bug and in the title/description put WISHLIST.
<vooze> I just installed beta1 today, but i cant get flash working.. java, codecs etc. is fine.. what could cause this?
<abandersnatch> eh, I figured i would check to see if its there already
<IdleOne> vooze: install flashplugin-downloader
<qzio> is there some grub-command that needs to be runned after such stuff are changed?
<IdleOne> update-grub
<abandersnatch>  In what package did you find this bug?
<abandersnatch> what should I put for this?
<IdleOne> abandersnatch: if you aren't sure what package to file against use "ubuntu"
<IdleOne> or unity perhaps would be better
<longsleep> I am just playing around with Oneiric and the user switcher is applet is showing [Invalid UTF-8] in the tray - anyone got that before?
<Stanley00> longsleep: I am too...
<Stanley00> longsleep: but that's only on live CD, no more when install
<longsleep> Stanley00: i am drinking Cuba Libre - maybe you should get one too?
<longsleep> Stanley00: no - i upgraded an installed system
<Stanley00> longsleep: I used fresh install for testing only, alongside with my natty :)
<longsleep> Just found the issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/834137 - should probably be reopened
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 834137 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "user menu says [Invalid UTF-8]" [Undecided,Fix released]
<vooze> IdleOne: no go, seems it requires alot of gnome2 packages
<vooze> or gtk2
<IdleOne> vooze: you running 64 bit?
<vooze> yes
<IdleOne> there is a flashplugin64-installer
<IdleOne> apt-cache search flash
<jtaylor> only in a ppa
<jtaylor> not in the official repo
<longsleep> Btw - anyone can tell me how to disable the Guest Account login?
<IdleOne> jtaylor: right. the sevenmachines PPA
<IdleOne> vooze: http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/ oneiric/main amd64 Packages
<vooze> IdleOne: thanks :) i'll try that
<IdleOne> I'm using it and works for me < trademarked
<longsleep> Sevenmachines 64bit flash works fine - i have been using it for months
<vooze> works now ;) thanks guys
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> Oneiric doesn't have libpulse-browser and padevchooser packages, why?
<jtaylor> probably because they have been removed in debian
<Milos_SD> As I can see, there was padevchooser in oneiric, but then it was removed in june
<lcb> Hi. any special procedure to correctly compile module vmmon in order to run VMware?
<san> my usb modem is not getting connect in ubuntu 11.10
<san> help me
<san> anybody is here
<utusan> why would gnome-shell depends on libtelepathy?  Is that how it communicate with the OS?
<Adys> its for the user comms menu
<utusan> I thought ibus or dbus does that
<Adys> it does both local and online presence
<utusan> ???
<Adys> eg xmpp status, this sort of thing
<Adys> i dont remember everything, ive been on kde ever since gnome became terrible :)
<utusan> I thought telepathy is about voip or some sort
<Adys> no, telepathy is a communication framework
<Adys> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<BluesKaj> Adys, gnome has never really appealed to me , but Kwin is a mess on my machine atm , so desktops of all sorts seem to have problems on 11.10
<Adys> BluesKaj: you dont have to use kwin
<utusan> but why would a desktop session has to do with it?
<BluesKaj> yeah, but it's familiar
<Adys> i use openbox personally, but i'd recommend metacity; openbox can be a pain to deal with
<Adys> utusan: telepathy is used in the gnome presence menu
<Adys> which communicates online presence (eg pidgin integration etc) as well as desktop presence (wrt other users)
<utusan> Adys, ok
<Adys> long story short it's useless
<utusan> Adys, exactly.. there are so many stuff being tied up. so hard to trim off things that are not needed
<BluesKaj> Adys, gtk isn't where i wan to go .. KDE 4.7.1. will be released next week , Ill wait
<Adys> utusan: Ya, even kde is becoming pretty bloated lately. I started compiling kde and disabling all the soprano and other semantic desktop BS, runs much much better since
<utusan> I mostly use kubuntu but have been exploring gnome-shell this cycle
<Adys> kdelibs needs a --disable-buzzwords
<utusan> Adys, yeah.. especially that nepomuk/akonadi crap
<Adys> Ya, i got all that disabled
<Adys> http://dpaste.com/608173/
<utusan> disabling is not enough.  there is always that akonadi server feeder for kontact/korganizer running
<utusan> so I just moved the bin's out
<Adys> disabling at compile time is enough
<utusan> lucky you but I haven't got the time to compile yet
<utusan> maybve if it get's worse
<Adys> the main problem of compiling is, if you compile kde, you can't get kde apps from the repo anymore, you'll have to compile those too
<Adys> it doesnt bother me because i use very few kde-dependent apps
<Adys> it did take me a few hours to get it all running, but it was worth it; i dont have to deal with tons of stupid dependencies anymore and i can update to latest whenever i want
<utusan> Adys, did you get the src direct or from kubuntu
<Adys> direct from kde's git
<utusan> Adys, I have been looking at techbase but seems the instruct are kind of outdated
<Adys> yeah they are
<Adys> i can help you if you want
<Adys> but in pm, not in this chan
<utusan> Adys, thanks but sometimes. any links would be appreciated
<Adys> http://projects.kde.org/projects
<Adys> git repos are under the format git://anongit.kde.org/kdelibs
<utusan> ty..
<utusan> I might look into that
<Adys> you'll want attica, automoc and phonon as dependencies, and kde is kdelibs, kde-runtime and kde-baseapps
<Adys> to build: cd kdelibs; mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..; make
<utusan> which DE you use? kdevelop
 * penguin42 thinks he has just amanged to do a full KDE build actually - using kdesrc-build
<Adys> IDE you mean?
<utusan> yes
<Adys> kdevelop, but i dont use any to compile kde
<utusan> just konsole?  I wanted to tweak dolphin bec any invalid links doesn't get refreshed
<Adys> um, i just use kate to edit text files if thats what you mean
<Adys> i dont tweak kde
<Adys> cmake -L presents you with a list of modifiable compile-time variables
<utusan> dolphin annoys me bec I have to do a reload in order to read now-valid links
<Adys> you wont be able to fix that one easily
<utusan> why not?  just add a call to reload whenever you open a folder?
<Adys> huh?
<utusan> in the code of course
<Adys> what's your issue exactly?
<utusan> I have links to partition that are not mounted.  however, when mounted they are still invalid
<Adys> even if you refresh?
<utusan> If I open the folder it should refresh but it won't until I reload (F5)
<Adys> never had that issue
<utusan> you probably just didn't notice
<utusan> create a link to a partiton. unmount that partition and see that it's still valid
<utusan> same thing the other way around
<lcb> where's in the forum should i put the solution for VMware "Unable to build kernel module" "Failed to compile module vmmon!"?
<utusan> Adys, did you start with a minimal ubuntu install? I'll prep a system and I might take you on the offer later in the pm?
<Adys> utusan: this is a very old install; but i had the full kde suite installed
<Adys> all your stuff should go in /usr/local either way, so it doesnt matter
<Adys> i just compiled and installed everything, apt-get purged every trace of kde libs and restarted x
<utusan> Adys, ok..will talk later if I get stuck
<Adys> sure
<utusan> which one gets compiled first? kdelibs
<Adys> kdelibs, but youll run into the small attica, phonon and automoc dependencies
<utusan> Adys, ok.. brb..got to do some errands
<lcb> where should i post the solution for VMware "Unable to build kernel module" "Failed to compile module vmmon!"?
<vooze> Hey, trying to install globalmenu alpha5 in gnome shell (ubuntu 11.10) following this guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/get-global-menu-in-gnome-shell.html   - but the get this error: http://pastebin.com/wAkBTBXF (step5)
<leotr> hi! zeitgeist-daemon process uses about 50% of cpu. Why could that be?
<olegb> hm, i cannot install flashplugin-nonfree on Oneiric
<debfx> olegb: it has been replaced by flashplugin-installer
<olegb> debfx: oh, do I have to do something to get flash working (which it doesnt right now) ?
<debfx> olegb: not if you have installed flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> olegb, 64 bit ?
<olegb> BluesKaj, 32bit
<olegb> dang - it works now :-)
<olegb> thanks guys !
<BluesKaj> ole ok install flashplugin-installer as debfx says
<BluesKaj> olegb,^
<FernandoMiguel> anyone has any idea how does one change the handle of @Ubuntu.com ?
<rww> FernandoMiguel: change your launchpad username
<FernandoMiguel> already did
<rww> FernandoMiguel: it should update sometime in the next day or so, then
<FernandoMiguel> I guess ill give it 12-24h now
<FernandoMiguel> for the script to update it
<oCean> update script runs every 48hrs
<FernandoMiguel> okay
<FernandoMiguel> ill wait
<FernandoMiguel> im in NO hurry
<FernandoMiguel> just upgrading all my online presences to represent the new Identity
<FernandoMiguel> PITA
<BluesKaj> what's a good method of protecting either by encryption and/or permissions a text file that holds sensitive information ? Haven't had to do this for yrs .since my windows days at work
<jtaylor> gpg --encrypt
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: I used to encfs
<jtaylor> --symmetric if you ahve no key
<FernandoMiguel> but now it's all in the NAS so I don't care
<FernandoMiguel> yeah, gpg is probably your best bet
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, put the stuff on a thumb or usb and use truecrypt
<urlin2u> BluesKaj, or as suggested http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895038
<mikedep333> is us.archive.ubuntu.com going really slow for anybody else?
<mikedep333> it may be a performance issue on update-manager for me ATM
<rww> mikedep333: I've been noticing osuosl.org is slow recently, and that's one of the us.archive mirrors, so it's probably not just you.
<mikedep333> rww, ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> jtaylor, gpg works for me ..quick access . but not so easy as give away the info without a fight :)
<FernandoMiguel> here is a question for the bolds ones:
<FernandoMiguel> how safe/crazy is to rename the main user/admin of Linux?
<FernandoMiguel> and I don't mean the Name/alias
<FernandoMiguel> I refer to the actual shadow user
<sebsebseb> hi
<FernandoMiguel> hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> FernandoMiguel: hi
<pdtpatrick> Hi .. The old way of installing themes no longer works. What's the new way? Do you have to manually install it in /usr/share ?
<nothingspecial> Error with apt-get E: The package adobeair needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<pdtpatrick> nothingspecial, go to adobe.com and then click on install flash .. they will give u a file for apt-get .. once you install that .. in software centre you will then be able to install adobeair
<pdtpatrick> or u can just do sudo apt-get install adobeair
<nothingspecial> pdtpatrick: ok, thanks
<EgyParadox> j #ubuntu-motu
<chilicui1> hi there, we're currently running an ugj, and most of our users have the same question, what's the default passwrd in the livecd?, they're running unity 3d but when logout to try unity2d the system ask him a passwrd
<rww> chilicui1: theoretically, username: ubuntu, blank password
<rww> people have issues with it every so often, though, I forget whether there's a resolution
<nothingspecial> pdtpatrick: Thanks. All is now good
<chilicui1> rww: ok, another issue, the boton 'restart' is not available
<urlin2u> chilicui1, it is in the gui confirming.
<robin0800> chilicui1, its in the shutdown menu thig that appears
<chilicui1> robin0800: ook, urlin2u confirmed, it was moved
<chilicui1> omg, thanks a loooot!
<pdtpatrick> nothingspecial, .. glad to have helped :)
<gnomie> whats the open source video driver..?
<mongy> how can I disable some of the startup apps, as it seems the startup applications app doesnt list any of them, like update manager, etc
<gnomie> hm.. system settings seems to be mildly borked here
<gnomie> there it is.. found bug
 * gnomie stalks bug 
<trism> mongy: they are all set to NoDisplay=true by default, but you can copy the one you want to edit from /etc/xdg/autostart to ~/.config/autostart and remove the NoDisplay line and it will show up in gnome-session-properties (I am unsure if there is an easier way to ignore the setting on all the files)
<mongy> hmm.  everything got a little harder with gnome3 lol
<mongy> ok thanks
<Monotoko> hey guys...my computer seems to be having issues with oneiric, the mouse will sometimes just completely stop doing anything for 2-3 seconds...minor, but very annoying...what would cause it?
<Monotoko> (4GB RAM and a dual core processor...so I should be able to handle it?)
<BluesKaj> Monotoko, check system monitor , something could be hogging cpu
<Monotoko> BluesKaj, yeah...CPU1 keeps jumping up by about 30% when it happens
<Monotoko> how do I find out which process?
<BluesKaj> Monotoko, 30% cpu load shouldn't cause a cursor lag
<Monotoko> BluesKaj, it increases by 30%...so it gets to 50/60% for 2 secs
<BluesKaj> Monotoko, process table tab
<Monotoko> BluesKaj, I've looked...nothing comes up as using 30% of the CPU in those 2 secs
<Monotoko> it just jumped from 4% to 50%...lagged me...but still nothing came up in the processes :s
<x0r> BluesKaj, do I need to burn a iso of the beat to install it, or can I just do some live update with the "get-apt instal/update" command
<x0r> BluesKaj, do I need to burn a iso of the *beta* to install it, or can I just do some live update with the "get-apt instal/update" command
<IdleOne> x0r: the link in the topic explains how to upgrade
<x0r> I'm lazy and want to do the easiest method
<jtaylor> x0r: you can upgrade from 11.04
<x0r> okay, I will read the wiki
<IdleOne> not the safest/smartest?
<IdleOne> because easy is not always = to safest
<x0r> well, I am at the very beginning
<x0r> nothing of importance yet install on server
<x0r> so easy works, lol
<x0r> bought a box and could not use the stable releases caue the box I have has sandy brodeg
<Monotoko> :(
<x0r> so beta 3 was sucessessful
<x0r> then some issue with networkmanager and the linksys switch caused abusive network timeouts
<x0r> bypassing the linksys switch, thanks to  clue from BluesKaj, and I can actually use the server remotley
<BluesKaj> x0r, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade,
<x0r> thanks
<BluesKaj> x0r, then do , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . if there are any packages being held back
<x0r> awesome
<x0r> I love the easy clues
<x0r> I am stupid except for the crap that doesn;t work
<x0r> then I get an education
<x0r> if it works i know nothing
<kkuno> hi
<jtaylor> x0r: you can upgrade from 11.04
<jtaylor> ups wrong window
<kkuno> i'm trying to change workspace using a shortcut...
<kkuno> how can I do this?
<x0r> well, off to drink some more beer
<x0r> thanks again BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> x0r, the command line is quicker than opening a package manager as long as you know what you want to install
<x0r> nad jtaylor
<x0r> and jayne
<x0r> and jtaylor  actually
<x0r> i use command line, cause, this is a compile box
<x0r> gui is for wussies
<robin0800> kkuno, its window key + s then the cursor keys
<jakemp> I'm getting dual monitors working with the beta, but I cannot have the top of an application window above the top of the lower monitor
<jakemp> and if I try, the window gets shrunk, and the controlls get stripped off of it, so I cannot move it or resize it.
<Monotoko> hmmm... Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Monotoko> could it be graphics issues?
<Monotoko> what can I do to make it run smoother?
<BluesKaj> Monotoko, sorry dunno much about intel graphics
<kkdue> robin0800, it would be good to change left right with one combination only
<kkdue> but I can't find anymore the compiz setting
<mongy> Monotoko, there's that vsync option in compizconfig that helps a lot..
<mongy> that one really knows how to turn my 1gb ati 4650 into a dog
<jtaylor> ._. it happend again, 650 packages to remove and I press enter ._.
<jtaylor> I really must read the damn text before pressing
<billybigrigger> :O
<kkdue> hmmm I wonder why in ubuntu 11.04 I could change all compiz options and now I can't
<kkdue> scale plugin doesn't work
<kkdue> I can't change the workspace directly through keyboard
<FernandoMiguel> kkdue: lots of time compiz dies
<FernandoMiguel> reload it
<FernandoMiguel> beware it can crash your session
<kkdue> Feldegast, compiz is working
<kkdue> but many settings don't work
<kkdue> try to set the scale plugin and append to an edge of the screen
<kkdue> it won't work
<FernandoMiguel> do you have unity plugin enable?
<FernandoMiguel> and what the heck did you just called me?
<robin0800> FernandoMiguel, tab complete problem I think
<FernandoMiguel> robin ah
<mongy> setting compiz stuff to an edge in 11.10 is much like 11.04, it works and then all of a sudden it doesn't, until you logout/login or set the bind again
<mongy> I only now use edges because edge+buttons dont work since 11.04.
<DonaldShimoda> hi
<DonaldShimoda> question, ubuntu 11.10 still use unity?
<penguin42> yes
<DonaldShimoda> penguin42, and how many release more will have it? just to know when to come back to ubuntu...
<jtaylor> every one
<penguin42> DonaldShimoda: Hey I can't read the future - I just moved my other machine to KDE4 instead
<jtaylor> until unity 2 or so comes along
<DonaldShimoda> jtaylor, people, theres really thinking unity is good? wake up!
<jtaylor> yes
<penguin42> DonaldShimoda: I agree with you it's horrid; but people have been bitching on here about it for probably a year now and it's not changed much, so just switch to something else
<rww> yes, because Ubuntu forces you to use Unity and all.
<bazhang> heh
<DonaldShimoda> penguin42, im still have 10.04 LTS installed and wiork like a charm
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, then stay on it
<DonaldShimoda> my fears come when this version go out of support
<DonaldShimoda> bazhang, i hope before 2013 somebody kill unity
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, not going to happen
<jtaylor> won't happen
<penguin42> unfortunately I agree
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, you dont like unity, use something else. wishing for its death will do nothing
<DonaldShimoda> maybe something better comes, be optimistic
<jtaylor> yes because thats so simple
<DonaldShimoda> bazhang, what other things?
<Lynoure> DonaldShimoda: better can come even without a project dying
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, all the other DE etc
<DonaldShimoda> Lynoure, agree, unity sucks on the ther hand
<jtaylor> ubuntu has lots of choice besides unity, gnome3, kde, xfce, lsomething
<Lynoure> DonaldShimoda: I would not know, I use KDE/Kubuntu
<DonaldShimoda> bazhang, name they
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, check your package manager
<DonaldShimoda> Lynoure, happens even gnome in 11.04 is SLOW
<Lynoure> DonaldShimoda: like I said, would not know.
<bazhang> jtaylor, lxde + openbox = lubuntu
<DonaldShimoda> seems like ubuntu effort os all over unity
<Lynoure> DonaldShimoda: I don't use gnome, I use KDE
<jtaylor> thx, meant that
<DonaldShimoda> i like gnome, but becomes slow on new versions
<DonaldShimoda> Lynoure, i love gnome , sorry
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, gnome2 is gone. time to move on
<DonaldShimoda> ok, just to check, i see nobody likes unity, who promote iot for start!!!!!
<DonaldShimoda> i dont get it
<DonaldShimoda> bazhang, why?
<DonaldShimoda> where gfone?
<jtaylor> quite a few do like it, and those that don't simple use something else
<jtaylor> so stop whining
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, file a wishlist bug then. this is not the place to rant about hating unity
 * Lynoure refuses to be anecdotal evidence for 'everybody'
<DonaldShimoda> well, is a free place so i free to say: i hat unity, horrible UI
<DonaldShimoda> now im going out
<DonaldShimoda> thanks people,i feel free
<DonaldShimoda> bye!
<bazhang> ...
 * rww rolls eyes
<Lynoure> yet all show no part.
<penguin42> hmm there really should be somewhere that people can say what they think about Unity - I know this isn't the place but it feels like there should be someone listening somewhere
<jtaylor> brainstorm?
<penguin42> I've never actually looked around there
<bazhang>  /dev/null
<DonaldShimoda> penguin42, say with me!
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, lets move on please. this is not the place
<DonaldShimoda> penguin42, i tell you, ubuntu is lossing users cause unity
<bazhang> !ot | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<DonaldShimoda> bazhang, whats your problem?
<billybigrigger> his problem is that this isn't the forum for discussing how much you hate unity
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, this is a support channel, and for reporting. testing bugs etc. not ranting
<DonaldShimoda> bazhang, ok, i need to report a problem. the nrew version interface have a few errors by design
<DonaldShimoda> LOL
<billybigrigger> file a bug report
<billybigrigger> DonaldShimoda, launchpad.net
<DonaldShimoda> billybigrigger, good idea, i will do
<bazhang> DonaldShimoda, I told you to file a wishlist bug.
<DonaldShimoda> what a lack of humor people
<DonaldShimoda> good bye
#ubuntu+1 2011-09-04
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<tarvid> ran apt-get install wordpress. Now what?
<urlin2u> tarvid, hows about a wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<tarvid> thanks, I hope
<basso> im shitty drunk
<basso> u got to boot mac on efi
<basso> just to fail on using nividia driver
<basso> becuase it failed
<basso> anybay becaus ei used btrfs
<basso> who knows
<basso> ladrty hard!
<tardis> !drink
<basso> i give report y4omotrrow
<basso> juzt remember nit to parrty to hard
<urlin2u> basso, are you going to act as if this was a channel for all ages
<urlin2u> just asking:D
<basso> under  188888 hgcgakllenges it as a worldaplan
<basso> they gwave no uidea wagts goung on
<basso> famn
<basso> i think i need to sleep it our
<tarvid> that is not as easy as the 5-minute manyual install
<tarvid> but that doesn't work either
<marknigh> Hi y'all,  I installed 11.10 beta today. Would not boot. Tried to reinstall from my usb pen drive, it booted. It won't boot without the pen drive and boots right up with it in. Any thoughts?
<urlin2u> marknigh, sounds like you got grub on the pendrive, boot to 11.10I will give you the commands to put grub in the HD's mbr.
<marknigh> ok
<urlin2u> marknigh, the HD and pendrives get reversed at times, so once in run sudo fdisk -l  to confirm the hd as sda or sdb, or another set, no partition numbers needed.
<marknigh> i set it up as sda
<marknigh> i'll check
<urlin2u> marknigh, you may have had the pendrive being read a sda though they get reversed.
<urlin2u> on occasion
<marknigh> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<marknigh> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders, total 312581808 sectors
<marknigh> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<marknigh> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<marknigh> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<marknigh> Disk identifier: 0x00005205
<marknigh>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<marknigh> /dev/sda1            2048   310505471   155251712   83  Linux
<marknigh> /dev/sda2       310507518   312580095     1036289    5  Extended
<marknigh> /dev/sda5       310507520   312580095     1036288   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<marknigh> Disk /dev/sdb: 8019 MB, 8019509248 bytes
<marknigh> 247 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1022 cylinders, total 15663104 sectors
<marknigh> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<marknigh> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<marknigh> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<marknigh> Disk identifier: 0x00002a87
<marknigh>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<marknigh> /dev/sdb1   *          62    15650907     7825423    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<urlin2u> marknigh, is the 160 gig drive the hd
<marknigh> yes
<urlin2u> marknigh, run sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<urlin2u> the sudo update-grub
<urlin2u> then*
<urlin2u> sudo grub-install /dev/sda in one line if needed
<marknigh> mark@mark:~$ sudo update-grub
<marknigh> Generating grub.cfg ...
<marknigh> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-9-generic
<marknigh> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-9-generic
<marknigh> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<marknigh> done
<urlin2u> that all you have on there?
<marknigh> do i need the last command?
<marknigh> from that command
<urlin2u> I would run it to be safe, it just rebuilds the grub , you mean sudo update-grub yes.
<marknigh> yes, i will
<urlin2u> so when you do anything don't assume the hd letters, when you have booted with a usb drive or at all ever really, this happens often with usb boots on my setup.
<marknigh> mark@mark:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<marknigh> Installation finished. No error reported.
<marknigh> mark@mark:~$ sudo update-grub
<marknigh> Generating grub.cfg ...
<marknigh> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-9-generic
<marknigh> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-9-generic
<marknigh> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<marknigh> done
<urlin2u> you just have oneiric on the HD?
<marknigh> yes
<urlin2u> cool reboot you should be set. :D
<marknigh> how would i do that properly next time?
<marknigh> Thanks urlin2u I've been working on and around this all day!  :)
<urlin2u> you can run the sudo fdisk -l to confirm how the set up is when you boot from a usb, or use the somnething elase option in thewhere to install, or loook a the hd with gparted, or the disk utility.
<urlin2u> sorry for the spelling my cat is attacking me for attention
<marknigh> okay thanks again I might be able to sleep now!
<urlin2u> no problem:D
<gnomie> is it me or does nautilus seem to be missing icons for files and folders?
<gnomie> 0.o
<gnomie> just happened to open it for the first time and.. looks pretty bland to me
<urlin2u> gnomie, hit crtl-h to show the hidden files.
<gnomie> i mean, the icons themselves.. they all look the same
<gnomie> across the board.. same icon for files AND folders
<urlin2u> it's in development
<gnomie> just checking. is a bug or what then?
<gnomie> o.o
<gnomie> am guessing you arent seeing the same thing in your nautilus
<urlin2u> I'm in natty right now.
<gnomie> :-/
<urlin2u> oneiric is really buggy on my end, no unity and and gnome3 barely works, when it opens to it.
<gnomie> am having way better luck then; i still would like confirmation from someone on the beta1
<gnomie> in fact, scratch that last bit.. am going off to bed or sumthing
<SirFunk> hey, so i'm upgrading from 11.04 -> 11.10 beta on a netbook i use for messing around on... it has taken about 12 hours so far and says it has about 4 hours left... this is REDICULOUS... there is about 1200mb free memory and the cpu doesn't seem maxed, what could be causing the slowdown?
<rww> bandwidth
<rww> slow update mirror
<dtigue> i tried to upgrade to 11.10 and am now getting an error with installing ubuntu-desktop after the reboot
<SirFunk> rww: no... it finished downloading about 11 hours ago
<rww> SirFunk: oh. no idea, then
<SirFunk> yeah it's crazy... i can't figure out what the bottleneck could be
<dtigue> it seems ubuntu-desktop depends on libatk-adapter but that package isn't found
<urlin2u> crsh
<urlin2u> yipeee the gnome shell works most of the time. ;D
<Drakeson> does aptitude changelog work?  (Please try something, e.g., "aptitude changelog apt", and see if it works). It does not work here, and I am trying to see if I need to install something to make it work ...
<Onlyodin> urlin2u, are you back on oneiric now? unity still broken too?
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, yeah but gnome-shell is good.
<Onlyodin> same here
<Onlyodin> I see kernel 3.0.0-10 has been released too.
<urlin2u> got a cpu indicator installed though from a ppa.
<urlin2u> I see the kernel stuff in the terminal thanks for the heads up.
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, put the window buttons back as well in gnome-shell
<Onlyodin> urlin2u, what, through gconf-editor?
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, yeah called configuration edotor now
<urlin2u> editor
<urlin2u> still answer in a synapse search though
<urlin2u> answers
<Onlyodin> where abouts?
<micahg> gconf is deprecated
<Onlyodin> by what?
<urlin2u> desktop-gnome-shell-windows
<Onlyodin> 'cause that's easy to remember
<Onlyodin> </sarcasm>
<urlin2u> button layout change it then hit enter to keep it
<micahg> dconf/gsettings
<Onlyodin> excellent, that doesn't seem to exist.
<Onlyodin> I've edited /desktop/gnome/shell/windows/button_layout, but it's made no difference.
<Onlyodin> Do I need to log out/in? It used to take effect instantly with metacity
<urlin2u> Onlyodin, if the edit is set you need to logut and back in
<urlin2u> dconf has a lot of control though I have that installed as well just wanted window buttons.
<Stanley00> oneiric need restart to complete update, I dont think log out and in IRC channel freq is very bad...
<micahg> anyone have the update manager disappear during upgrade?
<urlin2u> micahg, running it right now so far so good.
<Stanley00> micahg: not in my case...
<micahg> hmm, well, let's see if I can reboot...hopefully be back in a minute
 * micahg meant 11.04 -> 11.10 upgrade
<urlin2u> micahg, so what has you upgrading from natty?
<micahg> need to dogfood oneiric :)
<urlin2u> I never upgrade, some do some don't
<Stanley00> I just use fresh install, all I need is the list of installed software :D
<urlin2u> same here.
<urlin2u> and the sources.list and sources.list.d
<Onlyodin> hmm
<Onlyodin> it seems that every other time I reboot, I get no window borders
<Onlyodin> even in gnome-shell
<knightstalker> Hello,on 11.10 I am having problems with nautilus search box,anyone have the same issue?
<Stanley00> knightstalker: would you please be more spec on the error?
<Stanley00> *problem*
<knightstalker> Well,In 9.10 and above(and probably the other releases as well),I could type the whole word to search for a filename,but here,search box disappears after 1-2 letters and when the 3rd letter is inputed it will search for a filename starting with 3rd letter
<knightstalker> Btw,I am not talking about clicking search button and...,I am talking about typing letters when you are on a folder
<Stanley00> knightstalker: never try that, but let me see a moment..
<knightstalker> okay =)
<Stanley00> knightstalker: work fine with me, may be you break up too long?
<knightstalker> erm,no
<knightstalker> I type pretty fast actually
<knightstalker> I think I can take a movie from it :p
<Stanley00> knightstalker: well, then I dont know, it works fine with me.
<knightstalker> Weird
<knightstalker> It can be hardwares,Ubuntu runs different on every computer I tried
<knightstalker> lol,and,while searching through the search button and while search is in progress,there is one way to cancel the search(using the red button in the bottom),and funny part is,that dodges my clicks,I mean when I try to cancel the search,I can not
<knightstalker> that is not reproduce able as well over there Stanley00?
<Stanley00> hehe, it's weird about the cancel :))
<Stanley00> knightstalker: I cant click at all
<knightstalker> woah
<knightstalker> so that IS reproduce able?
<knightstalker> so damn hardware wasn't to blame this time :P
<Stanley00> I dont know either.
<urlin2u> I,m afraid to hit the search box so far it crashes my set up.
<knightstalker> lol
<knightstalker> not here
<knightstalker> I did a fresh install anyways,ubiquity crashed trying to update my ubuntu
<knightstalker> so I formatted the HDD completely :3
<urlin2u> have the latest kernel here goes.
<knightstalker> Me too
<urlin2u> whoa works now.
<Stanley00> knightstalker: I rarely let it update while install, just do that after all. and hopefully, it's work for me :D
<knightstalker> ^.^,so can you try searching for example mp3 in whole file system(I know its pretty stupid,but not doing that search will be done fast enough that the bug can not be viewed),and try to cancel the search without closing the whole window
<knightstalker> using the red X in the bottom
<Stanley00> knightstalker: ah! you can press space to cancel it, since it have focus on default...
<urlin2u> I even have transparent conky working gnome3 in fedora had problems with conkies.
<knightstalker> what about:
<knightstalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/840777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 840777 in unity "No matter if sound is mute or not in LightDM,sound will still play on first login" [Undecided,New]
<yellabs> test
<knightstalker> test back
<jbicha> knightstalker: nice bug :-)
<yellabs> thanks
<yellabs> :)
<knightstalker> welcome :p
<yellabs> is there an bug in the installer ?
<knightstalker> jbicha,if it exists,I mean it exists on my device,and it hurts me when my sister is sleeping and I need to turn on the computer
<knightstalker> not sure about other devices/hardwares
<yellabs> at first boot , it somehow misses an picture or something
<knightstalker> Oh,right :p
<knightstalker> yellabs,my installer was also on a black background
<yellabs> yeah , right, but i think its searching for an picture, or the slideshow
<yellabs> or something, wich is missing
<yellabs> maybe the team is working on an new slideshow ?
<yellabs> for Ubiquity
<knightstalker> Probably,because the current slideshow while installing is identical to 11.04
<knightstalker> and they release new slideshows for each version
<yellabs> okey..
<jbicha> knightstalker: if you have a hardware mute button, use that; there's a way to disable the login sound but I'll have to investigate how since it looks slightly different in 11.10
<yellabs> seems to be an bug report about it here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/831743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 825259 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu Natty) "duplicate for #831743 File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/NvidiaDetector/nvidiadetector.py", line 87, in __get_value_from_name v = int(name) - ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '173-updates'" [High,Fix committed]
<knightstalker> jbicha,ah,never tried that on 11.10,but on 11.04,my computer got busy running apps and desktop and mute button started functioning AFTER the sound is played
<knightstalker> so no use,but will try on next boot to see if it works on new version
<yellabs> cant you find the sound in startup applications ?
<yellabs> its called gnome login sound , or something simular
<yellabs> on the right top of the gnome menu where also system settings are you find
<knightstalker> no gnome login sound/login sound in dash,yellabs,even if that existed,it doesn't justify having a useless sound settings in LightDM
<yellabs> startup applications
<knightstalker> let me see
<yellabs> oh
<yellabs> okey
<yellabs> just a thought
<knightstalker> np =)
<knightstalker> I'll try that for now,thanks
<yellabs> is it possible to move the gnome menu from top to bottum ?
<yellabs> or is it called unity menu ?
<yellabs> :P
<jbicha> yellabs: no, it's not possible to move either the launcher (the left bar) or the menu bar (the top bar)
<yellabs> yes , is see, reading marks comment on that issue righ tnow
<yellabs> i see *
<yellabs> does gnome-config editor have any control on the unity desktop settings ?
<micahg> has anyone had any issues with iwlagn in oneiric?
<yellabs> i dont know, is this the same issue ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592846
<Hew> I've just upgraded from natty to oneiric. After restarting and logging in, I'm presented with the background wallpaper and the "file, edit" etc menubar, that's it. There's no sign of a unity interface. Anyone familiar with this problem, or have an idea what I need to change?
<Volkodav> same here but only in gnome
<Volkodav> unity and xfce works fine
<Stanley00> Hew: oneiric just on beta testing, so upgrade is not a wise idea.
<Volkodav> actually gnome was fine too until I changed the background
<yellabs> did the live version run alright ?
<yellabs> take a read here, maybe it helps
<yellabs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37910/after-login-desktop-appears-but-theres-no-menu-bar-and-no-dash
<yellabs> if not, we have to find an other answer... :)
<yellabs> an other option is to backup your data to external usb drive or media, and just do an clean reinstall
<yellabs> but i understand thats not what you really would want in the first place..
<Hew> Stanley00, I understand it's in beta, which is why I waited for beta 1 rather than jumping into alphas this cycle. However as this is the appropriate testing support channel, is there any idea how to fix this problem? Or is unity being broken a known issue.
<Stanley00> Hew: I just suggest that if you want to test oneiric, install a fresh, along side your primary, working OS is a good idea ;)
<Hew> Stanley00, so upgrading to oneiric is expected to break unity for beta? Is this a bug I should report?
<Stanley00> Hew: I just say it safer to fresh install, I rarely use dist-updagrade or something like that, so, i dont know at last.
<Hew> ok, thanks for your help Stanley00
<micahg> Hew: I think it is supposed to work
<micahg> Hew: please file a bug with ubuntu-bug if it's reproducible
<Trewas> Hew: you could also try by creating a new user (empty homedir), so old settings don't potentially break something
<Hew> micahg, ok I'll restart again and see what happens.
<Hew> Trewas, good point Trewas I'll try that too
<Hew> the missing unity problem was not reproducible.. after logging out and in again unity has appeared. Looks like a one-off after upgrading.
<Stanley00> ^ that's why I didn't use upgrade at all :D
<topyli> so. how do i enable the notification area so that i can make the wicd status visible?
<bazhang> !find wicd
<ubottu> Found: python-wicd, wicd, wicd-cli, wicd-curses, wicd-daemon
<Stanley00> topyli: you can install dconf-tools and use dconf-editor to find key name indicator
<topyli> thanks Stanley00, let me see
<Stanley00> topyli: it's desktop/unity/panel
<Stanley00> change the value to 'all', but I dont recommend this, because it's show some weird on my system
<topyli> found it, just need to figure out the process name
<Stanley00> topyli: or just simply use "all" :)
<topyli> i seem to remember it doing strange stuff as well :)
<topyli> like HUGE icons
<Stanley00> yep, HUGE icon =))
<tjoy> !find libguestfs
<ubottu> Package/file libguestfs does not exist in oneiric
<tjoy> :|
<Stanley00> topyli: did you figure out the process name?
<Stanley00> topyli: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742311 says it is 'wicd-client.py'
<AnAnt> Hello, I am upgrading to oneiric now, and I noticed that the following packages are being removed: indicator-applet-session, indicator-me, indicator-applet-appmenu, indicator-applet-complete, gnome-panel   is that normal ?
<Stanley00> AnAnt: yes, as long as your system still working  ;)), I think
<AnAnt> but why are those removed ?
<AnAnt> are they replaced with something else ?
<micahg> AnAnt: indicator-me has been replaced with indicator-session
<jbicha> the indicator-applets don't work in Oneiric yet and you should be able to reinstall gnome-panel after you upgrade
<jbicha> there are still GNOME 2 panel applets that haven't been ported to gnome-panel 3 though...
<topyli> Stanley00: ah yes, i remember that's what it's called in the gnome-shell notification area
<topyli> Stanley00: i had to postpone my unity testing  for now though, because it keeps crashing :)
<Stanley00> topyli: :)
<topyli> (gnome-shell is not very stable today either though)
<sagaci> ok so I'm having trouble now with the 3G internet connection. I have a Huawei E1762 and up until this latest update of networkmanager, it's been working flawlessly, I've tried reinstalling and fiddling around with it but it just comes up at Modem network ... disonnected - you are now offline - on the notification box. Is there any workarounds and/or bugs about this?
<sagaci> is there anywhere I can check for error logs, etc?
<topyli> i think network-mangler writes logs to /var/log/syslog
<topyli> not sure though
<sagaci> righteo, I'll check that
<topyli> in the meantime, you can get connected with 'what's that nice commandline program for this whose name i forget'
 * topyli finds out
<sagaci> i've tried various cli 3G connection programs, with never any luck :/
<topyli> oh
<topyli> your udev rules might be broken then
<sagaci> besides I'd probably have to install them via the internet which isn't possible at the moment :/
<sagaci> topyli, good thinking
<sagaci> running the latest oneiric build, installed from daily today
<topyli> today is a bad day apparently :)
<sagaci> well networkmanager updated a few days ago and that's when it's started to happen
<gnomie> "03:17 < micahg> need to dogfood oneiric :)" || ocelots are a type of cat  :(
<sagaci> so how does one go about changing those settings, back in gnome2 it was just in user accounts in that dialogue box with tickboxes that say something like Access a modem, access printers, Administer the system... where is this in gnome3?
<topyli> gnomie: can't you get wired somehow? debugging and fixing your internet connection is a tad difficult without an internet connection :)
<topyli> the perfect problem
<sagaci> yeah I'll postpone this until tomorrow morning when I have a wired connection
<gnomie> menu bar and side panel positions are not an 'issue'. they are design choices. and they are seemingly unmutable for this edition.
<gnomie> topyli: i never mentioned i had any wifi issue ..
 * gnomie shrugs
<topyli> gnomie: sorry, talking to the wrong person here
<gnomie> i get that !alot lately.. must be the new nick
<gnomie> :-P
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> just upgraded to the new kernel version...wonder what's in store now
<penguin42> not much new I don't think
<sagaci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681809/ - tail syslog for 3G modem failure, I guess I'll just file a bug
<falstaff> Hello
<sagaci> hi
<falstaff> Is there an easy way to enable gallium3d to use 3d version of unity?
<Stanley00> falstaff: is that an video card?
<falstaff> Stanley00, no, a 3d driver as far as i know...
<falstaff> Stanley00, I've got a nividia graphic card
<Stanley00> falstaff: I think, when you have your driver fully install, it will be unity 3d by default?
<falstaff> oneiric seems to come with nueveau by default, I wanted to try that one
 * Stanley00 never heard about nueveau...
<BluesKaj> falstaff, look in additional drivers for the recommended nvidia driver , nouveau is the default and is only used due to it's stabiliity on without SD or DR
<BluesKaj> ^ insert pc
<BluesKaj> admin>additional drivers , I believe ..gnome users can correct me if the path I post is incorrect
<BluesKaj> <kde
<goshawk> hi
<goshawk> i'm testing ubuntu oneiric in a server and there is an issue with grub2. if the server is down due to a power cut when it boots it gets stuck on grub menu waiting for keyboard input. i think it's a very dangerous setting for a server...
<Stanley00> goshawk: then, you just have to manually edit grub.cfg file :D
<goshawk> Stanley00, i did
<goshawk> Stanley00, but having this behavior by default on ubuntu server does not make the distribution suitable for server IMHO
<BluesKaj> goshawk, the timeout ?
<goshawk> BluesKaj, yeah
<goshawk> i did this modification..
<goshawk> w8
<BluesKaj> =0
<BluesKaj> ?
<rigved> hi everyone.
<goshawk> yeah
<goshawk> from =-1 to =0
<goshawk> in 00_header
<goshawk> BluesKaj, i suggest to change it for at least ubuntu server
<rigved> i am using the latest beta version. my unity session seems to have crashed. the unity launcher does not load. unity --replace gets stuck. but everything is working fine in all the other accounts on this laptop.
 * Stanley00 didnt notice that 00_header have that option :D
<BluesKaj> goshawk, edit /etc/default/grub, not the cfg  file
<BluesKaj> then make sure you sudo update-grub , goshawk
<goshawk> BluesKaj,  yeah i did and i fixed
<goshawk> modifying 00_header as suggested in stackoverflow
<goshawk> w8
<Stanley00> BluesKaj: I think he know what to do then, he just give an feedback in update-grub, I think.
<rigved> unity is no longer working. it is working in all the other accounts on this computer but not in my account. unity --replace gets stuck. can anyone help?
<rigved> i was checking ccsm when unity stopped working.
<BluesKaj> goshawk, what is w8?
<goshawk> 00_header line 233
<Stanley00> rigved: did unity --reset do the trick?
<goshawk> from
<goshawk>   set timeout=-1
<goshawk> to
<goshawk>   set timeout= 0
<rigved> Stanley00: i will try that now.
<goshawk> BluesKaj, what i'm asking if not a solution, i already did it. I'm suggesting to change that odd behavior which will make a lot of server stuck without any reason if there is a power cut
<goshawk> should i open a bug about that ?
<Stanley00> goshawk: power cut may be make some system failler, so stuck in there is not a bad idea
<rigved> Stanley00: unity --reset also seems to be stuck. the last line is: "Initializing session options...done"
<Stanley00> rigved: just wait then
<rigved> Stanley00: even unity --replace seems to be stuck at the same line when i tried it earlier.
<rigved> Stanley00: ok. i will wait
<Stanley00> rigved: it needs more time to do
<BluesKaj> goshawk, also make sure Hidden timeout is =0
<Stanley00> rigved: did you upgrade from natty?
<rigved> Stanley00: no. fresh install
<goshawk> Stanley00, you said right *may* . but if there are no failures why do i get stuck on a grub menu... it's a really stupid behavior
<goshawk> expecially on remote servers
<Stanley00> goshawk: maybe you are right about that.
<Stanley00> rigved: then old home folder?
<BluesKaj> goshawk, I'm trying help you , but this is the first time I've heard of this problem...have you tried asking in #grub ?
<goshawk> BluesKaj, i'm trying to find the stackoverflow question
<goshawk> it's a known thing
<goshawk> but nobody addressed until now as a bug
<goshawk> BluesKaj, gimme more time to get the stackoverflow question..
<goshawk> BluesKaj, http://serverfault.com/questions/269387/how-to-force-grub-to-boot-no-human-input-regardless-previous-booting-failure
<goshawk> setting GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT in default/grub.cfg does nothing
<goshawk> since that fucking "-1" is hardcoded in 00_header
<goshawk> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/469893/
<goshawk> BluesKaj, if u want u can try by yourself... reproducing the behavior is really simple... just install ubuntu beta 1 server, cut the power, make it boot ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah right :)
<goshawk> so now... should i file a bug to give to this problem the proper attention ?
<BluesKaj> goshawk, btw , watch the language pls, but we understand you frustration
<goshawk> ok sorry
<BluesKaj> your
<goshawk> BluesKaj, my frustration is that i've 2 server stuck at 1500km away from me due to this thing...
<BluesKaj> goshawk, seems hidden time out should be = -1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1403517
<goshawk> i'll try that on my desktop pc...
<BluesKaj> goshawk, check this as well, http://blog.computerant.com/2010/03/22/grub-2-bug/
<goshawk> BluesKaj, the second one is like i did
<goshawk> i just put 0
<goshawk> because -1 is manual intervention
<goshawk> the ubuntu forum contraddicts it
<BluesKaj> bbiab , goot boot into windows for a few mins
<goshawk> this is why i told u that i'll test that
<rigved> Stanley00: sorry i went away.
<Stanley00> rigved: never mind about that ;)
<erkan^> hello, don't ubuntu use gnome 2 (or ubuntu classic) ?
<goshawk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/841009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841009 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "stuck on grub menu after power cut *very dangerous for servers*" [Undecided,New]
<rigved> Stanley00: i had a backup of the old home folder. plus i was using lucid on this. i did not want to go through 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10
<Stanley00> erkan^: ubunu 10.10 and before do
<erkan^> yes i know, Stanley00 . but i mean a desktop classic,
<rigved> Stanley00: unity --reset is still stuck at: "Initializing session options...done"
<erkan^> a classic desktop
<rigved> Stanley00: system monitor is showing that the bash process is sleeping.
<Stanley00> erkan^: not anymore in oneiric, it's unity 2d
<erkan^> ok
<Stanley00> rigved: just backup your home dir, and remove all old config, I think old config file cause problem
<Stanley00> rigved: or simpler, add a new user then ;)
<rigved> Stanley00: ok. but can i create a new admin user and then delete this one?
<Stanley00> rigved: if you dont need your old config any more, feel free to delete all your config file
<erkan^> what mean "clear" by the menu?
<Stanley00> erkan^: I dont get it either :))
<rigved> Stanley00: by config, do you mean the .config folder?
<erkan^> ow
<Stanley00> rigved: all the file/folder begin with the .
<Stanley00> rigved: at least .config .compiz* .dbus .gnome* .gconf
<rigved> Stanley00: ok. i will do that now. i have already backed up my home folder yesterday.
<erkan^> I see that is not very add-ons by Thunderbird
<Stanley00> rigved: good luck then ;)
<rigved> Stanley00: wow. and like that everything is back. well everything except the window borders. wait i will re-log in. thanks a bunch!
<erkan^> I cannot found Sun Java in the Software Centre
<Stanley00> erkan^: what's for? just find java instead?
<erkan^> i want install for java (www.java.com)
<erkan^> and not icedtea, Stanley00
<Stanley00> erkan^: do you mean java runtime?
<erkan^> yes
<Stanley00> erkan^: just a min, I need check that :D
<penguin42> normally it takes a little while to catch up for +1's - but I wonder what's going to happen this time; I thought Oracle had done something odd to the license this time
<erkan^> ok
<IdleOne> install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Stanley00> erkan^: It's already there, OpenJDK is good then,
<erkan^> they have not IdleOne
<erkan^> ok i will try Stanley00
<Stanley00> erkan^: digging more, it's use icetea also =))
<IdleOne> you need to enable the Partner repository
<IdleOne> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<gnomie> erkan^: it probably means you clear the message cache up to that point
<gnomie> from gwibber or other
<gnomie> in your client
<gnomie> or maybe not, i just hit it and nothing obvious happened
<erkan^> do you mean "clear", gnomie ?
<erkan^> and i see TIME on bar only
<gnomie> arent you referring to the 'clear' option at the bottom of the messages applet? the one next to the network-manager one?
<erkan^> clear option at the bottom of the messages applet
<gnomie> well.. like i said, didn't quite see any obvious thing happen when i clicked ..
<gnomie> my speculation failed
<gnomie> therefore, i guess its a unsolved mystery
<erkan^> I cannot paste --> print screen )-:
<erkan^> another can you see this view
<erkan^> brb
<dan_> hi
<Stanley00> hi dan_ ;)
<dan_> can i ask here a question about gnome3?
<dan_> finally i've got a working gnome-shell with Ubuntu11.10b
<dan_> but i can't make extensions working
<dan_> i've put them under ~/, under /usr/share/gnome-shell, checked metadata.json.. but nothing.
<Stanley00> dan_: I dont know about gnome3, just use unity by default, so please wait for someone else
<dan_> o.k.
<dan_> maybe it is a bug
<gnomie> just want to add unity is a shell for gnome3. fyi
<dan_> yes i'm talking about gnome-shell
<gnomie> you checked if there is a #gnome3 or other?
<dan_> no there isn't
<dan_> so nobody tried to install some gnome-shell-extension on ubuntu11.10?
<gnomie> it's been done, just not by me
<dan_> ok
<dan_> i'll search for gnome.org irc :)
<dan_> bye
<FernandoMiguel> g'afnoon
<Stanley00> FernandoMiguel: good evening! ;)
<knightstalker> Hey,When I put my headphone in the device,the sound button gets red(muted),but sound is playing,now when I take the headphone out,sound dies,but the button gets white(not muted),I should try to higher the sound and it gets resumed
<knightstalker> Thats a bug I think? :P
<knightstalker> Wasn't like this on 11.04
<penguin42> file it!
<knightstalker> ...,I wanted to be sure that its not my device or if I am acting stupid :P
<john_G> In 11.10 I can't find any option to set screensavers
<lnostdal_> hi guys .. how's kubuntu 11.04 ..? .. just curious, but still need this computer for Actual Work
<knightstalker> penguin42,do you have any idea under which project should I file it?
<knightstalker> ALSA driver?
<penguin42> knightstalker: If you do ubuntu-bug audio it should take you through the process of reporting it
<knightstalker> PulseAudio crashed oO
<penguin42> knightstalker: It would be best to do that after doing the action that caused it to fail
<knightstalker> now I found 2 bugs
<knightstalker> penguin42,erm,Its not a point of fail,sound is playing on headphone,My HP reports its muted
<knightstalker> while Ubuntu itself says its not mute correctly
<penguin42> what do you mean HP reports it's muted - an LED somewhere?
<knightstalker> Yeah
<knightstalker> an LED which turns red
<knightstalker> or white
<penguin42> knightstalker: Best to report it anyway, I'd still say against audio (closest thing); if it's just the LED it's not too important, but it's still a bug
<knightstalker> Yeah,its not really important,but it behaved correctly before :p
<penguin42> ooh a regression :-)
<knightstalker> Yeah
<popey> how does one enable this new fangled unity-greeter?
<penguin42> popey: Install the unity-greeter package
<popey> done
<popey> anything else?
<penguin42> popey:  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf should have greeter-session=unity-greeter in
<popey> hmm, it does. I logged out/in, guess lightdm needs a restart?
<popey> yup, that got it
<popey> wow, thats pretty :D
<penguin42> yeh I actually like it - do you get a caret in the input box, I don't
<popey> no
<popey> I _really_ hate the drop shadow on the top panel
<popey> Super+S makes it stand out because it gets drawn after the screen zooms in
<penguin42> super+s ?
<BluesKaj> , BBL
<popey> is flash broken in 11.10?
<jtaylor> no
<penguin42> popey: No, but it takes a little hand holding to switch to the multiarch stuff when upgrading
<RRRRube> Does anyone here have Calibre installed? Is it working for you?
<jtaylor> but installing it can be a bit more complicated depending on if you have a fresh install or a upgrade
<popey> ah
<popey> what do I need to do?
<jtaylor> depends on your problem
<popey> its 64-bit and trying to install flashplugin-installer barfs because nspluginwrapper is not installable
<jtaylor> do you have multiarch enabled?
<popey> i have no idea :D
<popey> I installed this a while ago, and just kept dist-upgrading it
<jtaylor> then you probably need to enable it
<popey> !multiarch
<popey> bah
<jtaylor> echo foreign-architecture i386 | sudo tee /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<jtaylor> and update
<popey> ta
 * penguin42 can see this is going to have interesting effects on scripts that parse the output of dpkg
<jtaylor> for example?
<jtaylor> I doubt dpkg's output was ever something set in stone
<jtaylor> so these scripts are broken by design
<penguin42> jtaylor: Well some things might test you had a package installed by doing dpkg -l frob  now they would have to check if you had the right arch installed
<penguin42> still, it looks saner than the RPM equivalent where rpm -ql didn't state the architecture
<popey> ahh, now I get loads of i386 packages when installing flash
<popey> shame
<jtaylor> thats correct
<penguin42> popey: That's ok - you don't have ia32-libs
<popey> thanks for the help
<jtaylor> it are still less than before with ia32-libs
<popey> heh, true
<penguin42> and ia32-libs was horrible
<jtaylor> and these libraries actually have support
<popey> but still icky 32 bit flash
<popey> sorry, still icky flash
<jtaylor> ia32-libs only got rare updates on point releases
<knightstalker> Flash seems to be working here
<knightstalker> Flash was always icky for me :p
<popey> yeah
<penguin42> enough to play Angry Birds on G+ :-)
<popey> well, thanks again for getting this working
<knightstalker> Sure
 * popey hugs ssd
<popey> all done
<knightstalker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/841148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841148 in Ubuntu "Hardware LED will inform you based on sound being played using speakers and not speakers + headphone" [Undecided,New]
<jtaylor> eatmydata > ssd :P
<knightstalker> Is that correctly filed?
<popey> backups ftw
<Ian_Corne> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Ian_Corne> where can I find these broken packages?
<Ian_Corne> synaptic doesn't show them
<penguin42> knightstalker: Hmm - filing against Ubuntu doesn't really get very far; it's also going to need some of the information ubuntu-bug should have collected; can you add the output of dmesg for a start
<knightstalker> penguin42,It filled against it when I told launchpad I didn't know against which thing I should've been applied for.ubuntu-bug immediately said that PulseAudio crashed,should I put that in the bug report?okay,I will tail dmesg as well
<penguin42> knightstalker: Hang on
<penguin42> knightstalker: Can you run   apport-collect 841148
<knightstalker> sure
<knightstalker> lol
<knightstalker> apport spammed the bug report
<penguin42> yep it should - it will put all the logs on it
<knightstalker> Thanks a lot for the tip =)
<penguin42> no problem
<FernandoMiguel> gnome power manager broken :\
<FernandoMiguel> and no more option to change iot
<jtaylor> yey something screwed up my X ._.
<u-foka> Hy! I have a thinkpad t61.. I installed 11.10 beta and upgraded the system, then tryed the touchpad toggle key (Fn+F8). Then ubuntu displayed a message that the touchpad is now ENABLED and the touchpad refuses to work since then any time I push the hotkey, even after a reboot, or cold boot... The touchpad works on the login screen, and in the guest session, when I disable it in the guest session it works again after logout... where can
<u-foka> I re-enable the touchpad for my login??
<dupondje> u-foka: its a bug
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/816673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816673 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Touchpad is not re-enabled after disable/enable" [Undecided,New]
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> I need a little help with Unity :)
<u-foka> dupondje, Thanks!
<Milos_SD> I installed kubuntu-desktop so I can have kde too, but now my hard drivers that are in unity launcher opet in gwenview, not nautilus
<Milos_SD> :S
<Ian_Corne> $ banshee
<Ian_Corne> [Info  19:39:34.995] Running Banshee 2.1.3: [Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) (linux-gnu, x86_64) @ 2011-08-25 18:47:06 UTC]Bus error (core dumped)
<Ian_Corne> yikes?
<penguin42> bug!
<Ian_Corne>  reading directory /usr/share/apport/symptoms: Input/output error
<penguin42> oh that's not good - dmesg?
<Ian_Corne> $ dmesg
<Ian_Corne> bash: /bin/dmesg: Input/output error
<Ian_Corne> oho
<Ian_Corne> that is indeed very bad
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I hope you had a good relationship with your hard drive, for I fear it's about at it's end
<FernandoMiguel> Ian_Corne: pidgin CD all the time here
<FernandoMiguel> I have like 5 diff popup of diff apps crashing
<FernandoMiguel> reported 2
<FernandoMiguel> the others didn't even bother :\
<Ian_Corne> penguin42: err
<Ian_Corne> it's fixed now
<Ian_Corne> had to disconnect the power tho
<Ian_Corne> hard reset didn't work
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Hmmmm
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Worth checking --show-info /dev/sda to see what it thinks of it
<Ian_Corne> what's --show-info an argument of?
<Ian_Corne> fsck?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: udisks
<Ian_Corne>  reallocated-sector-count     99| 99| 10   good    25 sectors  Pre-fail Online
<Ian_Corne> it's collored red
<Ian_Corne> what's that tool again, which has S.M.A.R.T warnings?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: smartctl -a
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I think it's the same output though
<penguin42> if you give me the output of smartctl -a /dev/sda via pastebin I'll see what I make of it
<Ian_Corne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681994/
<FernandoMiguel> hihi
<FernandoMiguel> so many pre-fail
<Ian_Corne> is that the stage they're in, or the type of error?
<FernandoMiguel> type of
<FernandoMiguel> mine says the same
<Ian_Corne> fiew :D
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682002/
<FernandoMiguel> on SSD
<Ian_Corne> but i see value, which is almost always higher/same as worst
<Ian_Corne> but i think raw value is the real current valuer?
<FernandoMiguel> 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       284556
<FernandoMiguel> but that doesn't sound good
<Ian_Corne> idd
<Ian_Corne> well, it still works :p
<FernandoMiguel> run a long test
<Ian_Corne> ok it's running
<Ian_Corne> how do i know when it is done?
<FernandoMiguel> you don't
<Ian_Corne> ok :D
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: That looks OK to me, there is nothing in the SMART error log
<FernandoMiguel> you check the status
<FernandoMiguel> there's an option to email you
<BluesKaj> hmm, upgrading KDE 4.7.1 certainly didn't fix kwin , if anything , it's worse :(  Wallpaper is the size of a postage stamp , and the window sizing is still broken
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Keep an eye on the reallocated sector count - the fact that it's none-0 is not good, but not necessarily fatal unless it starts walking up
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What's up with the window sizing?
<Ian_Corne> I know i've had "issues" with this drive before
<Ian_Corne> and SMART started popping up
<Ian_Corne> but it went away :p
<Ian_Corne> I backup my entire home dir with deja-dup now to another drive
<FernandoMiguel> I wouldn't trust that then
<FernandoMiguel> but its your call
<Ian_Corne> and have important projects stored via svn
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I've got a fairly large hardware-ecc-recovered value as well, but no reallocated sectors - I don't think that's too unusual
<Ian_Corne> so i'll be fine for now, but when I've got time, i'll buy a new drive, wanted one nayways
<FernandoMiguel> get SSD
<Ian_Corne> I've got an ssd in my laptop
<BluesKaj> penguin42, windows don't remember their size settings in desktop settings> advanced, unless it's maximize.and not all apps will hold that setting either.
<Ian_Corne> Don't really need one on my desktop, but if I have the money, i might consider it
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Ah I've never used that
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> whenever I go to a site now in chrome i get:
<Ian_Corne> http://imgur.com/Ghaev
<Ian_Corne> ctrl+r fixes that tho :)
<Ian_Corne> hrmf, i cleared .cache/google-chrome/stuff but it still errors
<Ian_Corne> used the chrome function, maybe that'll help :)
<Varth> Is there any possible way to change the font sizes in the new beta? The default sizes look absolutely awful on my netbook.
<ali1234> i'm testing the hybrid iso install method (dd iso to usb stick)
<Ian_Corne> I think i've read that question 20 times already, and I still don't know the answer Varth
<robin0800> Varth, use gnome tweak tool
<ali1234> and by default the installer wants to install on the usb stick i booted from
<Ian_Corne> and was gonna check that robin0800 :p
<Ian_Corne> yes there's a section "fonts"
<ali1234> wow the installer wants me to take a picture for the login screen
<ali1234> that's cool and all, but, no thanks
<Ian_Corne> hehe
<Ian_Corne> is it mandatory?
<Ian_Corne> I think not
 * BluesKaj is going to reinstall with the beta cd/dvd daily
<ali1234> no
<Varth> robin0800: Thanks. I'll give it a shot. I'm installing it now.
<ali1234> you can select a default icon instead
<Ian_Corne> ok
<Varth> robin0800: Worked just fine for me. Thanks.
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Anything in dmesg?
<Ian_Corne> still not
<Ian_Corne> That's good for me
<Ian_Corne> bad for w/e caused this
<Ian_Corne> and nothing could be saved to disk so no logfiles
<penguin42> erm it's not full is it?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> and that wouldn't explain the not found part
<penguin42> encrypted home dir?
<Ian_Corne> nope
<penguin42> hmph
<Ian_Corne> but that wouldn't explain bash: /bin/dmesg: Input/output error
<penguin42> that really shouldn't happen
<Ian_Corne> yeah I know :)
<Ian_Corne> maybe the power supply to the drive just died?
<Ian_Corne> or something
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> worth opening it up and pushing all the cabling home
<FernandoMiguel> If you guys had me on Plus before they suspended my account, please add me back! thanks
<FernandoMiguel> http://l.FernandoMiguel.net/Plus
<Barridus> howdy all, is fuse-exfat going to be included with the next ubuntu release?
<Barridus> or exfat-fuse, i forget
<ali1234> hmm well the new login screen does look nice... except for the purple
<ali1234> why does the dash no longer fit on a standard netbook screen?
<robin0800> ali1234, omgubuntu say you can chance that
<ali1234> which?
<Barridus> will ocelot support exfat?
<matrixa1> http://apcmag.com/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu.htm
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else getting constant error notifications?
<dupondje> weird shit with my system, i'm unable to add printers etc :s
<dupondje> all grayed out :s
<qzio> Daekdroom: yeah sort of... it's like... random.
<Daekdroom> qzio, whenever I click to not report it, a new window prompts up
<Daekdroom> and choosing to report it does nothing either
<qzio> Daekdroom: oh, I don't have that exact problem. I just get those report a crash thingies alot.
<Daekdroom> They never cease in here.
<qzio> btw, anyone knows if it is possible to change the default monospace font somewhere? the apperance setting is kind of sparse, I can only change the wallpaper...
<trism> qzio: you can with gnome-tweak-tool
<dupondje> mmm everything in the gnome-control-panel is grayed out it seems :
<dupondje> any idea what could be wrong ?
<robin0800> dupondje, not sure what you mean perhaps its not supported in 11.10
<trism> qzio: or gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface monospace-font-name "Fontname Size"
<dupondje> robin0800: well like for example I can't add new users, or add a printer, or a connection ...
<dupondje> seems to be grayed out for some reason
<robin0800> dupondje, log out and back in perhaps
<dupondje> nah doesn't solve it
<dupondje> guess i'm missing some group memberships
<basso> good evenings folks
<basso> my gnome-shell looks ugly
<basso> and i have no themes to select
<basso> they are gone :O
<basso> anyone found a fix?
<qzio> trism: Ill try that, thanks.
<qzio> and while I'm at it, Is it possible to disable the alt short cut? I want my alt back.
<qzio> luckeyly that peice of shit crashed, so I'm currenlty able to use my alt :)
<robin0800> basso, gnome-tweak-tool
<basso> robin0800: in gnome-tweak-tool, i cant select any themes, because its greyed out
<qzio> and where should I got and complain about that? (picking alt as a global hot key which disables it -everywhere- else)
<robin0800> basso, sounds like a bug to me
<robin0800> basso, try installing gnome-standard-themes but it should be installed by default in b1
<basso> its installed
<basso> even tried reinstalling it
<basso> no work
<basso> my bummer
<basso> wasnt shell theme i needed to change, had to change window theme en relog
<basso> :)
<Barridus> hey guys does ocelot support exfat?
<Ian_Corne> 21:20:33 < Barridus> will ocelot support exfat?
<Ian_Corne> 21:45:36 < matrixa1> http://apcmag.com/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu.htm
<Barridus> yeah i read that before, i meant out of box without having to type command line commands Ian_Corne
<Barridus> like as transparently as other flash media file systems such as fat32 or ntfs
<Ian_Corne> oh :)
<Ian_Corne> I don't know
<dupondje> Some small question.
<dupondje> Does the primary group always needs to be the same as the username ?
<dupondje> I changed my primary group to 'users' an everything gets broken it seems
<lenios> dupondje, there shouldn't be any problem
<lenios> what got broken?
<dupondje> lenios: everything in gnome-control-panel :)
<dupondje> added myself to my own group again
<Ian_Corne> dupondje: well, if you do it after your home directory gets created
<dupondje> and it worked
<dupondje> weird :)
<Ian_Corne> it could mean trouble yes
<dupondje> why ? everything in my home dir is jean-louis:users
<Ian_Corne> well
<dupondje> had to add group jean-louis again, and add myself to the group jean-louis again to get control panel working again
<Ian_Corne> did you reboot?
<dupondje> I did :)
<Ian_Corne>  /tmp also has your files
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> dupondje: you could try by adding a new user
<dupondje> primary group is still users now btw
<Ian_Corne> changing it's group
<Ian_Corne> then login
<dupondje> and jean-louis just in my group list, and its working
<dupondje> but still, it shouldn't be the case ...
<Ian_Corne> yes that's because files are yours to change again
<Ian_Corne> so change it's group before logging in
<Ian_Corne> it should work then.
<dupondje> gonne try that laer
<dupondje> later*
<Ian_Corne> k
<Vanillalite> Hi all!
<Ian_Corne> Hello!
<Vanillalite> okay I get a weird error when I run sudo apt-get update
<Vanillalite> it asks for my pw fetches the packages then it ends with
<Vanillalite> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<Vanillalite> any idea why this is messed up to begin with and what I should do as a fix?
<tardis> !gpg-err
<tardis> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<tardis> because you didn't use add-apt-repository or you did and the keyserver was broken at the time
<Vanillalite> hmmm ok
<ActionParsnip> quiet tonight
<Vanillalite> how can I tell what repository it is?
<Vanillalite> btw after the "the public key is not available"
<Vanillalite> it gives me NO_PUBKEY
<Vanillalite> then a keystring
<ActionParsnip> Vanillalite: if you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update I may be able to advise. I am guessing you are missing a GPG key from a repo
<ActionParsnip> Vanillalite: what is the key string?
<Vanillalite> NO_PUBKEY EC2FD9F10377B4EF
<ActionParsnip> Vanillalite: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com EC2FD9F10377B4EF
<Vanillalite> k
<Vanillalite> alrighty then I do sudo apt-get update no errors now thank you guys and gals :D
<Vanillalite> I am fixed :D
<ActionParsnip> yay
<Vanillalite> any reason why it would be messed up to begin with?
<ActionParsnip> if you use the add-apt-repository command, it sorts all that for you
<ActionParsnip> rather than editting sources.list
<Vanillalite> normally I honestly just add PPAs in properties in the software center and don't use the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Vanillalite: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmjdebruijn/chocolate-doom-release      for example
<Vanillalite> yeah I gotcha I guess I'll use the terminal from now on :P
<Vanillalite> I hadn't ever had problems the other way so I just always did that lol
<ActionParsnip> Vanillalite: saves having to mess around waiting for software centre to run, just straight to business
<Vanillalite> my cli knowledge is low but I'm trying to learn lol
<ActionParsnip> Vanillalite: younow have an extra bullet on your belt
<Vanillalite> thanks people!
<ActionParsnip> word
<mongy> not played any doom for a while, last time I did was actual doom, so what exactly is choco doom?
<mongy> I know its that germany thing
<mongy> but, in terms of gameplay, whats the difference
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-27
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> What is the package that contains the webapp addon for Firefox?
<bjsnider> can someone do me a favour please?
<bjsnider> if anybody's around
<BluesKaj> I'm here , bjsnider , but on W7 atm
<bjsnider> yeah, that won't do
<Daekdroom> I'm on Quantal.
<BluesKaj> thought so
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, do you have a video file you can try playing?
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, using totem?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> i need you to use gnome-mplayer
<bjsnider> you can choose either mplayer or mplayer2 as the backend
<Daekdroom> kk
<Daekdroom> gnome-mplayer installed.
<bjsnider> ok, start playing a video file
<Daekdroom> Is this about any specific file format/codec?
<bjsnider> no, i don't think so
<bjsnider> start playing the file and then push the stop button
<bjsnider> wait and see if the file starts playing again
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, for a very brief moment it does, then it actually stops.
<bjsnider> try playingt he file by right-clicking and selecting gnome-mplayer
<Daekdroom> Still working ok.
<bjsnider> what kind of file is it?
<Daekdroom> MPEG-4 Video containing H.264 and AAC
<bjsnider> can you try playing something different and then stopping it to see if it keep playing anyway?
<bjsnider> or actually starts over
<Daekdroom> Let me try a DVD ISO
<Daekdroom> Working ok as well
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, thank you
<bjsnider> Daekdroom, were you using mplayer or mplayer2?
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, mplayer
<bjsnider> can you try it with mplayer2?
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, i'm unable to play the files I used previously.
<bjsnider> really?
<bjsnider> please elaborate
<Daekdroom> Oh
<Daekdroom> Nevermind
<Daekdroom> It only happened if I tried to open them through GNOME Mplayer's 'open recent'
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> so, if you play the files and then stop them and wait, do they restart?
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<bjsnider> strange
<bjsnider> ah, for me it's only happening with mplayer and not with mplayer2
<bjsnider> so i guess the lesson is use mplayer2 instead
<zniavre> bonjour
<zniavre> ooops sorry wrong chanel
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42 , I see we have to add our nameservers to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , once again to run network interfaces without network manager
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I've not tried a 12.10 without NM; but  if you're stripping out NM why not also strip out the dnsmasq and resolv.conf smarts ?
<BluesKaj> resolv.conf is required for static ip in /etc/network/interfaces without NM
<penguin42> right but you could just write to /etc/resolv.conf couldn't you?
<BluesKaj>  /etc/resolv.conf is written to by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d now ..if you write to resolv.conf directly it will be overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<BluesKaj> why the devs did that is beyond my understanding
<|Frederik> Is there some change in 12.10 kernel packages which prevent them from running correctly on 12.0.4? When I boot them, network does not come up and usb keyboard does not work.
<bazhang> |Frederik, yes, you dont mix later kernels with earlier releases.
<|Frederik> so what's the incompatible change?
<bazhang> 12.10 with the 12.10 kernel, and earlier releases with their respective kernels
<|Frederik> their should be a specific reason why it's not working
<|Frederik> there
<WarOfTheNerd> bazhang, it is supported technically.  There are packages for that in repos
<WarOfTheNerd> |Frederik, wait for 12.10 to be released first
 * penguin42 is seeing odd behaviour on Kubuntu where it's trying to mount an encrypted partition at login, didn't used to do that, and doesn't seem to be set to
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  this is urelated to your question , but are you using lightdm ?
<penguin42> yes
 * penguin42 wonders why lpstat wants to connect to my non-existent gnome-keyring
<yofel> if it's saying "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /home/yofel/.cache/keyring-ZbC91m/pkcs11: No such file or directory" - quite a few things do that in quantal here, not sure why
<penguin42> nod
 * penguin42 hadn't noticed it on anything else
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  nouveau driver ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Nope, open ATI driver
<BluesKaj> ok'
<BluesKaj> that probly explains the pixelated inaccessible lightdm login then...nvidia card with nouveau here
<yofel> I'm using nouveau and lightdm is fine
<penguin42> BluesKaj: But you're sure you're not seeing anything in /var/log/lightdm ?
<yofel> but it could be an issue with the specific card
 * penguin42 wonders why ltrace gets no output from tracing lpstat
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  this the greeter log , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169806/
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Mine is similar, except it doesn't have the main.qml error line
<BluesKaj> well, i just drop to the tty to login then startx ..it's no biggie , just annoying
<penguin42> line 135 is property string usersession: model.session      so I guess model.session is unset - whatever that is
<penguin42> BluesKaj: On the greeter can you choose KDE as a session?
<BluesKaj> the greeter is unreadable , pixelated jumbled squares all over the screen , not resolving as a prper image
<BluesKaj> penguin42: ^
<BluesKaj> yofel:  nvidia geforce 8400gs ...it's a cheap pci card but adequate
<penguin42> ah, that does sound like a disagreement with the nvidia drivers - do you have any other logs in /var/log/lightdm  - like the X startup logs?
<BluesKaj> yeah penguin42 there's the x-0.log , but it's 554 lines
<penguin42> BluesKaj: That's what pastebin is for
<bobweaver> can anyone help me with this question please disregrad the QT/QT-quick stuff (unless you know)     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169843/
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlOacuIldM8
<bobweaver> my unity3d form-factor TV  ^^
<BluesKaj> wow, now kate won't to open in dolphin "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate ", and if I try to open it from the terminal , it segfaults with multiple errors about fonts beingf depracated
<penguin42> kate's happy here - sounds like you've got a bit of a mess there - ignore any fontconfig warnings
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  reinstalled kate , seems fine now except after opern the file in krunner , kate no longer opens  , here is the  x-0.log , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1169965/
<penguin42> BluesKaj: yeh well that does look like a nouvaeu issue doesn't it
<BluesKaj> now kate won't open in dolphin if I use the krunner with kdesudo ...strange
<BluesKaj> kate won't open in dolphin if I open it in the terminal as well
<penguin42> hmm, chromium is getting annoyingly crashy for me
<penguin42> enough for me to think about switching back to ff
<BluesKaj> using FF here without any probs
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> I switched a few years ago
<penguin42> very hard bug to report though, random hangs
<BluesKaj> kate seems to be my problem atm ...won't open in dolphin if I use krunner with kdesudo
<BluesKaj> chromium was ok , it ran fine ...it's the lack of font resizing options in the tabs the bugs me
 * BluesKaj uses a 42" plasma tv as monitor and failure of google to care that more and more users are doing so is offensive to me
<penguin42> as your main monitor?
<BluesKaj> yes, this is our HTC setup ...wife has a windows pc , and there's a laptop we seldom use except when travelling ...my other linuxbox bit the dust in march
<penguin42> ah right, yeh I gave my mum a PC and wired it to her 32" TV as it's main display, works OK - I couldn't imagine using a 42" for dev and general use though
<BluesKaj> penguin42:  well, it's 10ft away so it's not overwhelming ...using wireless KB and mouse from my easy chair
<penguin42> nod
<edgy> Hi, dpkg -l |grep ^rc show lots of 386 packages, is it only me? why?
<penguin42> edgy: I've seen some cases where a whole load of 386 packages get removed, and I'm not sure why
<penguin42> edgy: Particularly I install googleearth and then sometime later something comes along and removes it and all the 386 stuff it depended on
<edgy> penguin42: for me it's not removed, can I remove them safely now?
<edgy> rc means removed but not completely?
<penguin42> edgy: I think if they're ^rc then they're close-to removed anyway, so yes you should be able to = but the question is why did you have them
<edgy> penguin42: how can I remove them now?
<edgy> penguin42: I don't want to do it one by one
<penguin42> edgy: I don't think you need to, I'm not even sure computer janitor will do it
<penguin42> edgy: If they're just in rc then it's just config files left
<edgy> penguin42: yes, i still don't want to pollute my eyes with them, it hurts my 64bit eyes
<penguin42> haha
<penguin42> edgy: Well, I ***think** dpkg --purge `dpkg -l |grep ^rc|awk '{print $2}'`   would do it - but you might want to be careful with that, if I've got it wrong it might nuke half your system
<edgy> penguin42: thanks a lot
<ripps> Great! The Nvidia driver from xorg-edgers allows me to actually use a composited desktop again.
<ripps> Now, we just need to fix Network-Manager so I don't have to downgrade everytime reboot.
<vivid> ripps :: excellent
<crf> hi, I am using quantal. Recently, using nautilus, I can no longer mount SD cards or my windows partition. It says "Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to xyz failed: Operation not supported
<vivid> uhg, cant minimize rhythmbox
<ironhalik> hmm - what does the 'suspend' command do?
<ironhalik> it's not 'pm-suspend'
<trism> ironhalik: dpkg -S $(which suspend); (I can't seem to figure out what package it is in, I don't have it on any of my systems)
<trism> ironhalik: oh nm
<trism> ironhalik: help suspend
<trism> ironhalik: it is a bash command
<ironhalik> ohh.. that explains it
<ironhalik> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> I haven't got Suspend to work in a few kernels
<FernandoMiguel> but pm-suspend works fine
<ironhalik> what would be the proper place for custom scripts, with access from all users?
<ironhalik> in the unix dir tree
<dwatkins>  /usr/local/bin, perhaps?
<peterrus> anyone else having unity-panel-server occupying 100% cpu and not responding?
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-28
<peterrus> in case you do, it has to do with libreoffice ;) there is a bugreport
<krofna> my ubuntu crashes when I try to install qt sdk from official site. what should i do?
<gnomefreak> krofna: isnt it in our repos
<gnomefreak> and i would neerd the full name of package
<gnomefreak> s/neerd/need
<Walther> Apparently the keyboard shortcut issue has been fixed
<Walther> nice
<krofna> gnomefreak: software centre is... misbehaving. "here isn’t a software package called “qt-sdk” in your current software sources."
<krofna> when i click qt-sdk, that message is shown
<gnomefreak> qt-sdk - Complete Qt Software Development Kit
<gnomefreak> krofna: ^^^ its in the repos
<gnomefreak> krofna: try using apt-get or synaptic
<user82> hi. odes anyone know if the wallpaper of the user at login now works with custom wallpapers(as long as the path to the custom wallpaper is not encrypted)
<histo> !info qt-sdk
<ubottu> qt-sdk (source: qt-sdk): Complete Qt Software Development Kit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2ubuntu3 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<user82> i think in 12.04 it only worked if you had one of the delivered default wallpapers
<histo> !info qt-sdk quantal | krofna
<ubottu> krofna: qt-sdk (source: qt-sdk): Complete Qt Software Development Kit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<krofna> apt-get works ^^
<gnomefreak> are you done playing with the bot?
<gnomefreak> !info qt-sdk
<ubottu> qt-sdk (source: qt-sdk): Complete Qt Software Development Kit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<gnomefreak> good fixed
<histo> gnomefreak: wasn't playing just noticed the first queue showd precise not quantal
<histo> s/query/queue
<krofna> How to install flash on chromium?
<krofna> When i try installing from software manager it says i have umet dependencies
<krofna> software centre* w/e
<dwatkins> krofna: are you trying t install 'flashplugin-nonfree'? What happens if you do it with apt-get install at the command line?
<krofna> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<krofna>  flashplugin-installer : Depends: libnspr4-0d but it is not going to be installed
<dwatkins> aptitude may allow you to resolve a dependancy issue, but I don't know what might be causing the conflict, so I'm hesitant to suggest it.
<krofna> Can I get flash to work with some other browser?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<tarvid> thinking of giving xubuntu 12.10 a go on my 12.04 ubuntu laptop
<tarvid> what is the easiest way?
<susundberg> tarvid: usb stick with 'try xubuntu' i would guess
<proti> morining.
<proti> I'm going back with UEFI booting.
<proti> Quantal does not boot at all. I have to put noefi switch.
<proti> I was able to boot the Fedora 18 TC2 ok
<proti> I just figured that the command given to grub are not the same.
<proti> The boot commands are efilinux and efiinitrd or something like that.
<proti> Whereas the Ubuntu was simply linux and initrd.
<WarOfTheNerd> proti, IIRC it doesn't use GRUB when booting from EFI due to needing to fulfill licensing requirements for Secure Boot
<proti> Fedora boot says that Secure Boot is disabled.
<proti> It's a last year laptop Asus N53SN
<proti> Ubuntu boot grub ok, I have the menu from efigrub.
<proti> Problem is that kernel doesn't boot when selecting any of the line if I don't put the noefi.
<WarOfTheNerd> proti, weird.  I'd report it as a bug
<WarOfTheNerd> when the final release is out it should work perfectly ^_^
<proti> Fedora uses special commands like linuxefi and initrdefi to load the initial kernel.
<WarOfTheNerd> that's because Fedora has a special signed kernel/initrd
<proti> Should be the kernel then.
<WarOfTheNerd> Ubuntu is not signing the kernel or initrd, just the bootloader
<WarOfTheNerd> or rather, Ubuntu is signing the bootloader with a proper key but the kernel/initrd doesn't have to be signed
<proti> A two way stage boot.
<proti> I though that once the grub was loaded, the kernel can be booted.
<zeusk> I'm getting totally corrupted display with 12.10 nightly (nvidia 9600gt) off a live USB, is this known issue ?
<zeusk> anyone ?
<xtian> hi everyone. i think i've found an issue with gnome-autogen.sh from gnome-common (3.5.5) in quantal. tried to build gtkhtml from today's git master. gnome-autogen.sh seemed to call configure before it even created that file. anything known about this issue?
<xtian> same gtkhtml source tree built fine on precise
<BluesKaj> suddenly authentication is needed to access my other drives and partitions ,by policykit1-kde ...what gives ?
<BluesKaj> they're mounted and listed om dolphion places as usual
<BluesKaj> om=on
<yofel> zeusk: sounds like a bug in nouveau, file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau' from the live disk
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek is starting in a bit more than 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<yofel> yay, new nvidia driver up \o/
<user82> yay ati driver still not great ^^
<xtian> [repost] i think i've found an issue with gnome-autogen.sh from gnome-common (3.5.5) in quantal. tried to build gtkhtml from today's git master. gnome-autogen.sh seemed to call configure before it even created that file. anything known about this issue? same gtkhtml source tree built fine on precise
<w_> i installed ubuntu 12.10 repos to upgrade kernel, can i upgrade the other packages?
<w_> i mean, if i upgraded the is a chance to break the system?
<w_> *there
<w_> anyone?
<javier_nicolas> Hello, can I make a question here about Webapps?
<trism> javier_nicolas: you can, there is also #ubuntu-webapps too, though seems kind of dead at the moment
<Pici> javier_nicolas: Again, maybe I don't understand what you mean, but I don't see how "Webapps" in general have anything to do with Ubuntu.  Perhaps asking in a channel for whatever language you programmed your app in would be more appropriate?
<javier_nicolas> well, I have the preview of Webapps installed on 12.04, and I don't know if it is a bug or not, but, when I open a webapp and after close it, it remains at the launcher (tray) and I can't remove then until I log-off or reset Unity interface? Is that a bug?
<trism> Pici: I think he means the ubuntu webapps integration: http://blog.canonical.com/2012/07/19/introducing-ubuntu-web-apps-setting-the-web-free-of-the-browser/
<Pici> oh
<trism> javier_nicolas: maybe bug 1033397 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033397 in WebApps: unity-firefox-extension "Webapp icons do not disappear from Launcher when their tabs are closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033397
<Pici> javier_nicolas: sorry, I thought you meant a specific web application.
<javier_nicolas> thank you very much. When do you expect fix it?
<trism> javier_nicolas: not sure, you can subscribe to the bug if you have a launchpad account to get email updates
<javier_nicolas> thank you everyone for response!!! It's the first time that use IRC channel, and all people are very friendly!!
<gotwig> how to setup IRC in empathy?
<gotwig> it always redirects to "online accounts", where is there IRC?
<trism> gotwig: looks like it isn't installed by default, try installing account-plugin-irc
<gotwig> trism: thank you. I will try
<gotwig> why isnt it by default there >.<?
<trism> gotwig: no idea, could just be an oversight, everything got split out into separate packages recently
<WarOfTheNerd> gotwig, IRC on Empathy is crapz0r
<gotwig> no login information?
<gotwig> WarOfTheNerd: I like Quassel
<WarOfTheNerd> Quassel++
<gotwig> WTF do GNOME apps
<gotwig> I hate these new menus
<gotwig> Ubuntu is going to be so strange for many people...
<xubuntu341> so, this quest its about quantal 12.10 and mobility radeon x700. I woul lke to know about the radeon public drivers that come in the distro. How could i run them instead vesa. Thank you.
<xubuntu341> any one?
<ironhalik> xubuntu341: I'm not an ATI user, but I think you're interested in Gallium3D drivers
<ironhalik> and they should be installed by default - unless you installed AMD binary drivers
<xubuntu341> on this gpu its not possible at this distro
<xubuntu341> bi mean private binaries
 * gotwig is chatting from Thunderbird
<gotwig> so now we have two chat apps in 12.10, awsom ^^?
<gotwig> but Thunderbird has no online accounts integration
<ironhalik> well, proprietary
<gotwig> ironhalik: ?
<ironhalik> that was for xubuntu341
<ironhalik> gotwig: but why would you need anything other then irssi? :>
<gotwig> ironhalik: couse Thunderbird and Empathy come by default?
<gotwig> I really like to know what Ubuntu is going to do to "fix" that in 13.04
<xubuntu341> no possible with mobility radeon M26
<gotwig> two chat apps
<ironhalik> and irssi is just 'apt-get install irssi' away :P
<gotwig> ironhalik: than I have 3 clients -..-
<gotwig> Thunderbird is still the best looking ubuntu app
<gotwig> with Nautilus
<ironhalik> you need to remember that irc is not as popular as it used to be
<gotwig> ironhalik: ?
<ironhalik> ppl dont want IRC clients - they want jabber/AIM/whatever clients :P
<gotwig> no
<gotwig> they want a multimessenger
<gotwig> see whatsapp
 * gotwig loves Thunderbird
<ironhalik> shame they reverted to nautilus 3.4
<gotwig> Is it really good, that a mail app should care about such stuff?
<gotwig> so what is empathys mission?
<ironhalik> 3.5 was nicer, except some minor flaws to be ironed out
<gotwig> So what is Ubuntu going to do in the future
<gotwig> GNOME apps are going to go a different way
<gotwig> the apps in 12.10 are inconsistent
<gotwig> see empathy/thunderbird libreoffice/java apps
<ironhalik> they'll fork some stuff and reconsider the other
<gotwig> they would have to fork
<gotwig> everything
<ironhalik> nautilus 3.5 was better then 3.4, escept for some minor stuff that was being worked on
<ironhalik> IMHO droping 3.5 was too quick
<gotwig> IMHO nautilus elementary
<gotwig> was the best file manager
<gotwig> but Ubuntu devs said it was too hacky
<gotwig> someone should merge it with nautilus and than create a new filemanager
<gotwig> for ubuntu
<gotwig> and, no one does care about Linux Mint, to say that clear.
<ironhalik> I, actually hate mint :P
<ironhalik> it takes some of the user base from ubuntu
<ironhalik> sure, I get the 'do whatever you want' policy, but FOSS community should focus on couple of distros with different strengths
<gotwig> ironhalik: these "people" are not users
<Debolaz> Competition is a good thing.
<Debolaz> It ensures dumb ideas die. :)
<gotwig> Linux Mint is no competition
<ironhalik> not fork whenever someone dosnt like something
<gotwig> elementary, is.
<ironhalik> I mean it from the perspective of developers like valve - theres a reason they're making Steam on ubuntu, not on linux
<gotwig> ironhalik: becouse Linux isnt an operating system?
<gotwig> >.<
<gotwig> please dont reply..
<Debolaz> Forking++
<ironhalik> GNU/Linux, if you like rms
<ironhalik> still, I'm an android developer - and it can be hell because every asshole manufacturer thinks that FOSS means 'change stuff the way I think is better'
<micahg> !ohmy | ironhalik
<ubottu> ironhalik: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ironhalik> sure, sorry
<ironhalik> just making conversation ;>
<Debolaz> Mint is good, because of the competition on ideas. If Ubuntu implemented something users hated too much to stand, they'd jump ship to Mint, which indicates to the Ubuntu developers that they should revert the changes. It also gives a testbed for alternative ideas, maybe Mint comes up with some revolutionary new concept, which can in turn be adopted by Ubuntu.
<ironhalik> Hmm - sure - that's a good point
<ironhalik> but it seems people started hating Unity just because some vocal minority was bashing it
<ironhalik> which is absurd considering there were/are couple of ways to revert to more classic desktop - without jumping on another distro
<Debolaz> Well, I got the impression that Unity became unpopular because of some annoying bugs early on (compiz crashing frequently and leaking memory didn't help). But Unity doesn't seem to get less popular nowadays, in fact it seems like people are increasingly willing to accept it.
<ironhalik> I personally always liked the workflow of Unity, and the way it's efficient with screen real estate - so I'm probably biased
<Debolaz> Well yeah, I love Unity as well. :)
<Walther> i like it
<Walther> there's so much more to it than the bar
<Walther> people hate it because "it's a tablet ui"
<Debolaz> Though I question if the removal of Unity2D was a good idea, performance is still bad on llvmpipe. I guess it might be sorted out eventually though, it seems there are some specific effects that slows it down.
<Walther> they forget the alt+type menu thing, lenses, etc
<ironhalik> either way - my point was that that the whole GNU/Linux diversity makes it hard for the year of linux desktop to arrive ;>
<Walther> performance wise it'll take a while but afaik the dependency hell was pretty bad
<Walther> differences between unity 2d abd 3d
<Debolaz> ironhalik: The year of the linux desktop wouldn't be any closer if we had all just stayed with slackware and not made new distributions though. :-)
<ironhalik> Debolaz: thats certainly true :)
<Walther> imho with the failure of win 8 and big things like Unity 3 engine and Source engine - not to forget Steam - coming to linux is pretty much going for the year of linux
<Walther> it's trending towards it
<Debolaz> Netcraft confirms it!
<Debolaz> :-)
<ironhalik> :)
<Walther> next we need a graphics company like adobe or corel to create a suite on linux
<ironhalik> Pretty much, on Ubuntu, gaming is the only thing I miss - If I was to go back to windows, I would miss workspaces, termial, apt-get, terminal, unity, terminal, irssi, terminal and so on ;>
<vivid> Debolaz::: definitely because the bugs.  it simply did not and still does not function as a stable workspace.  so, people jumped ship because they wanted the stability they were used to.  recall for some many, many years we all (many) used gnome-panel and company.  flashy and bugged just isnt attractive
<vivid> the contrast from legacy gnome to gnome 3 and unity was immense.  i dont think most of the users at those times really cared about how many effects their desktop had.  add the broken functionality "cherry" on top and you have obvious reasons for discourse
<jbicha> t
<jakubo> has anyone tested empathy?
<jakubo> its complete and utter crap!
<jakubo> there is no way to have control over accounts whatsoever. by some funny way my old configuration is in it, but not accessible
<jakubo> and adding new acounts in the gnome system center is simply impossible. apart from that only facebook chat is working. and gadu gadu is NOT (as has been for so long already)
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-29
<gnomefreak> anyone have a clue as to how to add the weather indicater  for some reason right  or left clicks dont work
<jussi> is nvidia currently working on quantal?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, does anyone find the desktop is black until you click it etc?
<ActionParsnip> also menus aren't drawn til I move mouse (bug has been reported)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: does your desktop stay black til you click it, then the desktop shows?
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip , what's that boot app for nonsupported USB booting ?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip:  no
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: unetbootin maybe
<BluesKaj> I reinstalled yesterday
<ActionParsnip> might try deleting all the configs in $HOME  see if it's that
<BluesKaj> I was thinking plop
<ActionParsnip> both are good
<geser> ActionParsnip: what graphic card do you have? I've a similar issue (redraw problems) with VMWare
<ActionParsnip> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<proti> morning.
<smartboyhw> Morning
<proti> I managed to boot my laptop with latest fedora but not latest Ubuntu.
<proti> Grub is different between the two. Kernel is different.
<proti> Next step I'll try to figure if I need the new grub, the new kernel or both.
<proti> But I think ubuntu should be able to reliably boot UEFI machines.
<BluesKaj> proti: let one install OS handle grub , not both
<gotwig> YAY, linux abi!
<gotwig> ;D
<BluesKaj> is mounting drives and partitions no longer given root permissions in dolphin/places ?
<BluesKaj> with sudoers ?
<BluesKaj> seems policykit now needs the pw to mount them. How do i edit policykit to automount them?
<Walther> Any news on the nvidia-current?
<BluesKaj> Walther, dunno ,I haven't checked
<Walther> I'm having a bit hard time developing web pages - I just realized that the transition: ease might actually work but my framerate might be too slow -.-'
<Walther> i just spent well over half an hour trying to debug the js and css
<BluesKaj> the available additional drivers are still the same ones...probly break your system ..I'm sticking with nouveau for now
<xtian> i think i found an issue in quantal gnome-common (gnome-autogen.sh). i currently cannot build gtkhtml git master, which means i cannot build evolution git master
<xtian> anything known about this?
<xtian> issue started to show around wednesday/thursday last week
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to figure out why sudoers no longer supports automounting of partitions and connected drives , without the pw
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in ~15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<proti> BluesKay: I did not install both.
<proti> BluesKaj: I did not install both.
<proti> I tried to boot each install cd.
<proti> One works, the other don't.
<proti> BluesKaj: I did not install both.
<proti> I tried to boot each install cd.
<proti> One works, the other don't.
<BluesKaj> proti, ok , I have 2 linux installs , 12.04 and 12.10 and grub is on both ...was told I need only one , but I haven't tried that yet
<proti> You indeed need only one. Have the /boot be shared by both instances.
<proti> 1Â2.04 and 12.10 grub-update will find all systes via os-prober.
<user82> hi. is the current image size really 750mb?
<user82> or is the max border higher
<jtaylor> 750 is the new max
<wilee-nilee> hehe my daily is 782
<jtaylor> dailies often exceed the limit
<jtaylor> its only enforced for the release milestones
<micahg> 750?  I thought it was 800 for quantal
<user82> can anyone confirm the size...the new wallpapers fpr 12.10 need to be crazy compressed and if another 3mb were available it would really be good :P
<BluesKaj> user82, , whynot use your own from
<BluesKaj> pictures etc
<user82> yeah..true. but i am talking about the set of pics delivered with ubuntu 12.10
<user82> they were chosen yesterday and today
<genii-around> For anyone else on 12.10/KDE 4.9.0 ... does your bluetooth in system tray stay permanently on ?
 * genii-around sips his coffee and ponders
<wilee-nilee> genii-around, there is a bug in ubuntu with bluetooth, I purged bluez and reinstalled it to fix this, but in doing this it removed my gnome-shell and this just had to be reloaded, not sure whats up in kde though.
<genii-around> Hm
<wilee-nilee> my bluetooth just was not pairing automatically though.
<genii-around> I just ended up killing bluetoothd manually for now.
<mphill> anyone having trouble with nvidia?
<mphill> i just installed nvidia-current and it won't even show up in lsmod.
<genii-around> mphill: bug 1019079 and bug 1037896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019079 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates (Ubuntu) "[quantal] nvidia-current-updates needs rebuilt for Xserver 1.12" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately when using 2D desktop" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037896
<Walther> Wait, nvidia-current can be installed now
<Walther> ...oh, apparenly not really feasible to do so :D
<trism> genii-around: should be fixed by now, with 304.43
<trism> genii-around: though nobody marked the bug it seems
<genii-around> Hm.
<trism> mphill: dkms status; maybe the module failed to build
<mphill> dkms status: nvidia-current, 304.43, 3.5.0-13-generic, x86_64: installed
<genii-around> mphill: Does: modprobe -l | grep nvidia      show anything?
<mphill> lsmod | grep -c nvidia: 0
<trism> mphill: looks good: sudo modprobe nvidia-current;
<mphill> trism: good call: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia_current (/lib/modules/3.5.0-13-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_current.ko): No such device
<trism> mphill: hmm, odd, what card do you have?
<mphill> abi mismatch likely
<mphill> humm
<mphill> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 520] (rev a1)
<trism> mphill: you could check dmesg, it will usually complain on abi mismatch
<mphill> trism: shouldn't have dkms handled that?
<trism> mphill: yes, it should be fine
<BluesKaj> genii-around, the nvidia additional drivers are broken , better off with nouveau atm , from most reports so far
<mphill> can nouveau do gnome-shell / mutter and dual monitor?
<trism> BluesKaj: have you tried the latest one? it is working fine here
<mphill> if it can I am so done with this.
<BluesKaj> jockey drivers , trism ?
<trism> BluesKaj: yes nvidia-current, though I never use jockey
<trism> BluesKaj: 304.43 fixes the bug that was causing all the crashing, as far as I can tell
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I can't squeeze the old resolution out of nouveau, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> trism, checking jockey
<BluesKaj> genii-around, really ? I'm getting 1920x1080 here ...using the 8400gs ...the 7600gt bit the dust last week
<BluesKaj> trism did you use the tty , stop the dm and install nvidia-current ?
 * BluesKaj wonders if he should chance it
<trism> BluesKaj: no, just installed nvidia-current and rebooted, though I never uninstalled the broken one so I already have /etc/X11/xorg.conf, might need to run nvidia-xconfig too
<genii-around> BluesKaj: For some reason nouveau doesn't like my 1680x945
<BluesKaj> trism, ok thanks
<trism> mphill: did you reboot after installing the nvidia drivers?
<mphill> yes
<mphill> very windows-esque, but yet.
<mphill> *yes
<mphill> I did upgrade from 12.04, I wonder if that is where the problem is coming from
<trism> well, I thought it might be a conflict with nouveau (which is why I always reboot immediately after installing the module)
<mphill> I'll try a few more things, but is also seems like nvidia-xsettings is missing as well
<mphill> trism: that nv right? I think I should blacklist it
<trism> mphill: no, nv is a different (older) driver, nouveau is the newer free one
<mphill> i just blacklisted it
<mphill> time for a root.
<mphill> that seems to have made is worse, only one monitor is on now, and there is a 1 inch black border around it
<mphill> shows up in lsmod and dkms status
<mphill> nvidia-xsettings is gone, and my xorg.conf is blank. And idea on how to re-create it?
<Walther> try nvidia-settings
<trism> mphill: nvidia-xconfig
<trism> mphill: for the initial xorg.conf, then nvidia-settings of course
<mphill> sorry, i meant nvidia-xconfig
<mphill> nvidia-xconfig
<mphill> nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<mphill> but nvidia-current is installed
<trism> mphill: odd, it is part of nvidia-current
<Walther> mphill: nvidia-settings then
<trism> mphill: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<trism> mphill: but should be linked to /usr/bin/, maybe your links are messed up
<mphill> trism: I ran it, the file is created, let me reboot.
<BluesKaj> ok , nividia-current installed fine , version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 304.43
<gotwig> "Ubuntu Remote Login account" whats that?
<mphill> trism: Walther: nothing seems to have worked, the driver is there and installed.Running nvidia-settings claims the drivers are not there. Perhaps my symlinks are really botched because nvidia-xconfig isn't even in the path
<Walther> hmm
<mphill> but its in lsmod and dkms status
<trism> mphill: might try to: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current; and reinstall it again (do you have nvidia-current-updates installed too? I've seen this problem before with both)
<gotwig> Do you know about that, guys?
<gotwig> comes with 12.10: https://uccs.landscape.canonical.com/
<trism> gotwig: saw the bug (bug 1040221) but not really sure what it is all about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040221 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "FFe request: Provide remote login options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040221
<gotwig> trism: seems like a remote desktop thing over the cloud, streamlined with landscape?
<gotwig> trism: for free, it seems
<BluesKaj> trism, got nvidia 304.43 installed ok ...dunno if you noticed my post above
<trism> BluesKaj: excellent, working fine?
<BluesKaj> trism, seems to be , yes
<mphill> trism: trying pruge, rebooting
<BluesKaj> mp yeah i had some troubles with the nvidia-current-updates as well  ... best to avoid that atm , til the dust settles if possible.
<BluesKaj> oops
<johnjohn101> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<jtaylor> is vim-gnome uninstallable for others too?
<trism> jtaylor: not installable here either
<jtaylor> I don't get why, everything it complains about is installed
<trism> jtaylor: aha, python2.7 Breaks vim-gnome << 2:7.3.547-4
<jtaylor> hm so someone has to update vim ._.
<gotwig> GN8! WORLD :D
<keffie_jayx> hello, in a recent update, I seem to have lost the filemanager
<keffie_jayx> is the change to a new one happening now?
<seiji222> Hello, I just installed Lubuntu 12.10 Alpha 3, and after running the updater, it did a partial upgrade, which after rebooting the system resulted in no X...
<seiji222> Now I'm running from the Lubuntu Live USB i made
<seiji222> Is there a way to fix this or I should use the stable version?
<seiji222> is it safe to post the xorg log online?
<seiji222> Can someone take a look at it perhaps?
<seiji222> Fatal server error:[   316.459] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-30
<Daekdroom> Are progressbars really supposed to have a white stripe across them in the center?
<Walther> Now this is one of the weirdest issues I've seen.
<Walther> pressing <alt> for the command thingy borks a layout in chromium AND firefox
<Walther> Actually, switching desktops works as well
<Walther> ...hm, I wonder if switching desktops changes your viewport size
<Walther> Yeah, it must be related to viewport size. Why on earth opening Dash / switching desktops / pressing Alt changes your viewport size?
<Walther> Reproducible on the page I'm currently developing http://walther.kapsi.fi/ouluntaikurit/Yhdistys.html
<Walther> go to slide Taikurit
<Walther> press alt or switch desktops
<Walther> suddenly the slide width changes so that they start to overlap
<Walther> refresh page, clean again
<Walther> I'm required to have <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width">
<Walther> so it plays nice with mobile browsers
<Seiji22> Hello
<Seiji22> Yesterday I installed Lubuntu 12.10 fresh install, after running the updater it did a partial upgrade rebooting to terminal with no X, the same thing happened with Xubuntu 12.10 alpha 3, after the partial upgrade it rebooted to terminal with no X.
<Seiji22> Is this a known issue and is there a bug report about it on launchpad which i can follow to see when it's resolved?
<Seiji22> I can't find anything with google, I'm not a linux pro.
<Seiji22> Also, If I use 12.10 Alpha 3 and wait for a month, and then try to update, will the updates be changed to other updates which hopefully will not kill X, or the same updates will be applied and then newer ones?
<Varikonniemi> hello, i would like to ask if there is some imporvoments in store to the notification bubble system?
<Varikonniemi> like customize how many show at once and for how long, animations, manual close method etc.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jussi01> can anyone comment on the nvidia status right now in Quantal? ie. is it borked or does it work?
<BluesKaj> jussi01, I just installed nvidia-curren yesterday 304.43 driver
<jussi01> BluesKaj: and its working fine?
<BluesKaj> err nvidia-current ..used the tty method , not from kjockey cause I'm not sure which one to choose...yes working well
<jussi01> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> jussi01, which card  mine is just an elcheapo 8400gs
<jussi01> 8600
<keffie_jayx> Hello
<keffie_jayx> is the file manager being changed now? I read discussions but haven't kept up with it and I just updated and have no file manager
<Varikonniemi> the nautilus stays at old version, yes
<keffie_jayx> Varikonniemi: but right now there is no file manager in 12.10, I do not have a file manager installed, was it removed ?
<Varikonniemi> weird if it is removed
<effiejayx> yep
<effiejayx> upgraded yesterday and file asociations to folders is all pointing to Disk Usage Analizer
<effiejayx> if anybody could advise on what I should do, I do not know if it is only happening to me or what. I wouldn't like to thing this is a general bug
<effiejayx> I am well aware of the discussions for changing the file manager
<effiejayx> but I do not know what to do at this point
<zoktar> is there any tool to switch from xubuntu boot/login screen to standard unity?
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> do you can tell me what Ubuntu is going to do versus all these GNOME mutant applications?
<Varikonniemi> i dont think its such a bad design, its essentially same as chrome uses
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek last day starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<keffie_jayx> Varikonniemi: seems like something uninstalled ubuntu-desktop
<keffie_jayx> I am reinstalling
<psypher246> HI all
<psypher246> does anyone else have 100% or constantly high cpu when running quantal on nouveau drivers. I have just done a fresh install on an HP micro server with 1.3ghz dualcore neo processor and the desktop is pretty much unusable. had a look in software sources for the prop drivers but not listed. They not ready yet?
<histo> !info nvidia-current | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.32-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 37157 kB, installed size 105612 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<psypher246> histo: thanks will try, is there an easy way to disable nouveau and try out llvmpipe?
<piero> how much usable in a production (but not critical) desktop is the alpha3? I'm looking for something like: 7/10 (unity is crashing a lot)
<piero> All my life I used a rolling release OS, I don't think its good to install 12.04 if 12.10 is a month ahead, right? (this computer doesnt control any nuclear missle)
<histo> why not just use 12.04 now and upgrade when 12.10 comes out?
<histo> piero: you can easilly upgrade as the new version comes out
<piero> histo, and what about the trash?
<histo> piero: what trash?
<piero> histo, well.. upgrades are not perfect at all.. every time a upgrade a package some configuration, cache or something doesnt looks like a clear install
<piero> man, its all about your feelings.. not a technical question: how much stable and.. complete is the alpha?
<histo> piero: the old package is remove and the new one is installed.
<histo> piero: youc an always sudo apt-get clean    if you want ot remove the old archives of packages
<piero> apt-get clean will just clear the cache in /var/cache/apt/archives
<piero> apt-get autoremove can remove some unwanted packages..
<piero> do u use the alpha histo?
<histo> no not at the moment
<piero> if yes, how much times u wanted to kick your computer today?
<histo> piero: is there a particular reason you want the instability?
<histo> piero: I would just idle in here and see all the problems people are having
<piero> no.. but I want to try the new features..
<piero> without having much headache
<histo> piero: well there are going tob e headaches
<histo> piero: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal
<piero> cool! Im going to read it
<h00k> so, I just threw the daily on my netbook, my desktop is..appears to be crashing and re-opening? As in, my wallpaper disappears, I get tooltip artifacts. I'm not sure if this is a driver thing, or if nautilus is broken?
#ubuntu+1 2012-08-31
<h00k> ah, SIGBART in raise()
 * h00k reports bug.
<scarrs> is there a way to save in other formats in GIMP 2.8?
<trism> scarrs: yeah but you have to export
<h00k> so, it's good right now on gnome-shell, I may just use this until the blinky nautilus dealio is fixed.
<h00k> nautilus still draws the desktop, yes? Or is that a unity thing?
<h00k> I knew once, but forgot.
<histo> h00k: I believe nautilus handles folders on the desktop in addition to file manager
<h00k> histo: okay. It's the...whatever is drawing the wallpaper that I'm having issues with.
<h00k> and handles tooltips and things. Probably compiz/unity.
<histo> h00k: yeah nautilus does not draw the wallpaper
<h00k> yeah, whatever is drawing the desktop keeps flickering with a few seconds inbetween each crash/restart. I'm not sure what it is.
<scarrs> sound just broke, help?
<cc11rocks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE2OTk : "...Canonical wants to drop the number of ISOs they produce and ship -- in order to reduce their support/QA burden and also for lightening up the mirror/FTP servers...Features like cryptsetup and LVM (Logical Volume Manager) support are being integrated into the graphical Ubiquity installer for Ubuntu 12.10, but it's not yet at a 100% parity to what's offered by the alternate
<cc11rocks>  CD with the Debian Installer. " Does anyone know of any updates about LVM support in the Ubiquity installer?
<trism> cc11rocks: it is supposed to be in by beta 1: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-ubiquity-lvm-luks (but I don't know the current status, besides what is listed)
<cc11rocks> Yay! Thank you trism
<LarsN> anyone running VMWare Workstation or Parallels 6 have links to the magic they used to get the software to install properly?
<gnomefreak> ok i really like when you launchand decide something from the launcher and the app folds (twist)
<gnomefreak> it pnly works when you bring an app into focus (min)but the app has to be running
<gnomefreak> damn indicater* apps whants to be removed
<gnomefreak> due to upgrade indicator-messages
<gnomefreak> anyone one have a clue as to add the indicater-weather app on the upper bar
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<smartboyhw> Howdy
<scarrs> anybody else lose sound recently?
<scarrs> help?
<vega-> does the nvidia prop driver work with the display settings preferences in 12.10 ?
<vega-> so one does not have to play around with nvidia-settings anymore?
<vega-> a sentence in the release notes ("The proprietary -nvidia driver now supports the RANDR standard for monitor configuration.") might indicate something like this?
<BluesKaj> vega-,the nvidia-current driver is now working , 304.43 .. no need to DL the proprietary , just instll the current driver in the terminal and reboot
<user82> !info kdewallpapers
<user82> does this work?=
<ubottu> kdewallpapers (source: kdeartwork): wallpapers released with KDE Plasma Workspaces. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 111709 kB, installed size 113190 kB
<wilee-nilee> test
<crf> hi, gnome-panel is leaking memory. I'd like to try to make a bug report. Can someone help me with getting a memory profile of the application
<crf> like it says here https://live.gnome.org/MemoryReduction/Tools/GetValgrindInToughPlaces
<trism> crf: unfortunately you can't just deselect gnome-panel from the options with recent gnome-session-properties, however if you open a terminal and: killall gnome-panel; several times in a row the fail whale will get it and it won't restart, then you can run it in valgrind
<crf> ah ... ok
<crf> that's handy to know, thanks
<edgy> Hi, I choose a screensaver and locked the screen and the screensaver disappear quickly and I got the kde background, confirm?
<hash> I have Ubuntu 12.10 alpha 2 installed on my laptop that requires an Efi boot. It has grubx64.efi installed. Is there a difference in alpha 3?
<ironhalik> If I uderstand it correctly, messaging menu has been reworked in 12.10?
<ironhalik> at least the back-end?
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-01
<phoenix_firebrd> Is network broken in Kubuntu 12.10?
<ripps> what do i need to remove to convert my ubuntu into pure gnomebuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> ripps: remove the kde-runtime and it will remove all the kde stuff with it
<ripps> that not what I meant, ubunt-gnome-desktop dropped in the repos for pure-gnome without unity. I want to know what to remove to get a pure ubuntu gnome edition
<Walther> Is there a way to disable bluetooth by default on startup?
<Walther> Running powertop shows 100% usage on both my "Audio codec"s and reports a rather high wattage for each. Is there a way around this? (This happens even when sound should be idle)
<ironhalik> so, is nvidia-current package solid by now? :)
<WarOfTheNerd> ironhalik, wasn't working when I tried Alpha3
 * WarOfTheNerd has Software Centre purchases though, and those don't integrate until release, so can't test anymore :(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Hey - don't do that - it tickles!
<BluesKaj> well, i manged to get you to use my real nick didn't I ...instaed of burger king (BK) , penguin42
<BluesKaj> :)
 * penguin42 flame grills BluesKaj
<yofel_> ironhalik: nvidia works fine for me now
<BluesKaj> yofel, i had some segfaults yesterday with kde apps like kate and even the bug reporter . but all seems better now after reinstalling the nvidia-current driver
<yofel> odd
<BluesKaj> yeah , and the backtrace didn't show much '
<h00k> my compiz is still quite crashy
<penguin42> hmm not good, todays server image won't boot after install
<penguin42> 2nd try worked - hmm
<penguin42> hmm, repeatable
<BluesKaj> installed kdm and at least now i can login with the gui , lightdm wasn't giving me a login page so i had to use the tty ...still few bugs to fix in that area
<BluesKaj> on kde here
<trism> with lightdm-kde-greeter?
<BluesKaj> trism, yes the lightdm greeter was installed with lightdm , noe I get the old fashioned but working kdm greeter
<BluesKaj> noe=now
<h00k> my compiz is much better today
<htorque> hi all! i got some problems making unity work: i took part in the gconf-less unity/compiz test with the ppa. worked fine except for one crasher bug, but once regular updates came in, i can no longer start unity.
<htorque> just getting "compizconfig - Error: NULL encountered while reading GConf setting" - any ideas?
<ironhalik> uninstalling nvidia-current reverts to nouveau?
<h00k> ironhalik: it should, yes
<ironhalik> ok, lets hope I wont need it
<ironhalik> ah, and btw
<ironhalik> whats the difference between nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates?
<ironhalik> I understand there are additional ubuntu patches in the latter?
<penguin42> I think it tends to be different versions from Nvidia doesn't it?
<ironhalik> post release updates maybe?
<ironhalik> ah nvm, Ill go with nvidia-current
<ironhalik> thanks
<omichalek> hi all, my system gets stuck in the middle of shutting down, can you help me what log to look into?
<omichalek> when I jump from the graphical screen it says "fontconfig warning: etc/fonts/conf.d..." among other things, but I suppose that's not holding it, right?
<jtaylor> the fontconfig warnings should not cause the shutdown issue
<omichalek> jtaylor: dmesg is relevant only for the current session, am I right?
<jtaylor> omichalek: yes, but some of the logs in /var/log not
<omichalek> jtaylor: cat /var/log/syslog is pretty long, should I dig in there?
<jtaylor> yes thats probably a good place to start
<ironhalik> is it the changes in unity or am I on unity-2d after installing nvidia-current
<gotwig> ironhalik: ĺol?
<gotwig> ironhalik: not normal
<ironhalik> the dash got somewhat darker, like in unity 2d
<ironhalik> ok, I guess not - I uninstalled unity-2d :P
<trism> ironhalik: unity-2d is just an empty package now anyway
<scarrs> I cannot get the virtual desktops to work in gnome classic or cairo dock sessions, is this a known bug?
<MrChrisDruif> Virtual desktops or workspaces?
<kypor> hello. Just set up Ubuntu 12.10. Is there a way to install the ATI driver?
<LLStarks> any way to get rid of the fontconfig errors?
<jbicha> LLStarks: basically just wait until bug 1034928 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034928 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "Fontconfig warning: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034928
<penguin42> other than being annoying it doesn't seem to have any other effects; although a few people are misreporting hangs with the fontconfig because it's the last thing visible before it dies
<kypor> hello. Just set up Ubuntu 12.10. Is there a way to install the ATI driver?
<WarOfTheNerd> kypor, you'll have to use ATI's installer
<WarOfTheNerd> kypor, with all the alphas there usually aren't any up to date proprietary drivers packaged
<WarOfTheNerd> kypor, in fact, NVIDIA still haven't caught up with 12.10's Xorg version yet
<kypor> I see ... will that mess up things in the long run though?
<penguin42> it'll sort itself out
<penguin42> kypor: Out of interest, how are the open ati drivers working for you - the ones that you get if you don't install the ATI ones?
<kypor> they are fine for sure. I wanted to see how a game in Steam will play out though. I want to try the prop driver with wine/steam/Civ5 basically
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Daekdroom> Has anyone had any issue with dailies lately?
<Daekdroom> I'm thinking of reinstalling Quantal.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: The one I installed last week didn't install unity by default; the server iso seems OK this week (although it has a problem with graphics in VMs sometimes)
<Daekdroom> I think I'll do it the safer way and download the Alpha3 iso
<Daekdroom> Now to the backup process!
<dlentz> hi penguin42
<penguin42> hi
<dlentz> bug 1044725
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044725 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "Additional Drivers is empty for nvidia" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044725
<dlentz>  Can this bug be marked as Triaged/High since it severely impacts users?
<WarOfTheNerd> dlentz, it's blocked by upstream
<dlentz> okay
<dlentz> thanks for your time/attention
<trism> well, nvidia-current is updated for abi 13 since last week, so the detection scripts may just need updating
<penguin42> dlentz: This stuff normally works out by release
 * penguin42 is interested how well the open drivers work for people these days - as an ATI user who always uses the open drivers I'm happy, but I'm not a gamer and my card doesn't have a fan
<dlentz> penguin42, one would hope so...
<penguin42> dlentz: So, how far does the open nvidia driver get for you on your card?
<dlentz> i'm just the triager, i use radeon driver myself ;)
<penguin42> haha ok
<penguin42> WarOfTheNerd: Do you know if there is a reference bug for the nvidia stuff?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, it still doesn't work for HD7xxx cards, iirc
<Daekdroom> (unless they're rebrands)
<Daekdroom> and the powermanagement is still crap.
<Daekdroom> dynamic clock/voltage adjustments still cause screen flicker so it's disabled by default.
<Daekdroom> and even when enabled it doesn't save power/drop temperature as much as Catalyst or the Windows drivers.... It makes me sad :(
<penguin42> Daekdroom: :-(
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Yeh they're normally one rev behind, so it doesn't surprise me about the 7xxx - and that explains why the stuff is disabled by default, which is annoying
<Daekdroom> There's the anecdote by the AMD developers that Catalyst's powermanagement has more code than the entire open source stack.
<trism> penguin42: he may be thinking bug 1037896 which is why abi 13 was briefly removed, but that was fixed with 304.43
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037896 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Quantal) "Starting Firefox kills xserver immediately when using 2D desktop" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037896
<penguin42> power management is evil stuff
<LLStarks> thanks jbicha
<LLStarks> btw, if it's any interest to the desktop team, 12.10 now has 97% of needed prime code for optimus laptops. all that's missing is the intel ddx, nouveau ddx, and xrandr 1.4 tool
<penguin42> is that code out there that could go in?
<Daekdroom> I think it's too late for them to include all that code.
<Daekdroom> And I suspect part of that code is not even in a stable release yet.
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<LLStarks> Daekdroom, prime needs to be ported to sna. it's uxa only at the moment.
<LLStarks> that's a 13.04 target
<penguin42> rabid rodent?
<LLStarks> as is nvidia blob support for prime
<LLStarks> penguin42, raging rhesus
<Daekdroom> restless rabbit
<Daekdroom> It is best to burn my Quantal DVD-R using the slowest speed possible, right?
<histo> It's best to burn it without errors
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Why are you burning it - use a thumb drive
<Daekdroom> penguin42, .... I still don't have a thumb drive.
<Daekdroom> and I have no idea why.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Slap yourself on the head - hard
 * Daekdroom slaps himself lightly, but 4 times
<penguin42> hmm
<Daekdroom> Well, I do some spare cash that I can do whatever I want to with.
<Daekdroom> Buying a decent thumb drive is an option.
<Daekdroom> But I don't feel like aborting my reinstalling plans for tonight.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: I'd say just notch it down one from the top speed supported by the drive and media
<Daekdroom> Hm, kk.
<penguin42> but it only takes one failure to remind you that you should be using a thumb drive
<Daekdroom> I have a total of 4 DVD-Rs to ruin.
<penguin42> ah, should only take 5 goes then :-)
<Daekdroom> Considering how many Ubuntu CDs/DVDs I have burnt, a thumb drive might have paid itself by now.
<penguin42> they're ludicrously cheap now anyway
<Daekdroom> How much is a 16GiB thumb drive in the US?
<penguin42> in the UK it's under 10GBP now
<penguin42> hmm, 6.25 apparently :-)
<Daekdroom> That would be about 20 BRL
<trism> looks like ~$10 in US
<Daekdroom> But according to the website I'm looking at, they cost twice as much here in Brazil.
<Daekdroom> :(
<penguin42> Daekdroom: They've dropped a lot recently, so makesure you use somewhere competitive and there is a big range
 * penguin42 gently wonders if they have Amazon in Brazil, but that would be kind of silly....
<Daekdroom> Amazon does ship to here in Brazil, but I once tried to buy a headphone and the shipment was like 40 dollars.
<Daekdroom> So buying something so cheap is out of question.
<penguin42> hmm, I'm kind of surprised, even to us here in the UK it's obvious there is a big tech community in Brazil
<Daekdroom> It's not a small market for these products. It's about huge taxes on them and stratospheric profits
<Daekdroom> Well, I'll dig for a thumbdrive later. Time for reinstall.
<Daekdroom> See ya later.
#ubuntu+1 2012-09-02
<aguitel> is Gnomebuntu a real project ?
<bazhang> not official, as of now, but very real
<ActionParsnip> yeah I heard that on omgubuntu
<aguitel> bazhang, and what is the difference from ubuntu ?
<bazhang> aguitel, no idea, the details have not been released
<aguitel> maybe gnome 2.x ?
<bazhang> no, since gnome2 is dead
<ActionParsnip> http://forum.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/gnome-flavoured-ubuntu-spin-coming-october-18th
<LLStarks> i love gnome-shell
<LLStarks> since i alt+back in firefox
<LLStarks> and pressing alt in unity brings up the hud
<LLStarks> and the hud sucks
<ActionParsnip> LLStarks: works in most browsers, dead handy
<ActionParsnip> LLStarks: you can disable hud
<LLStarks> unity is still a mess though
<LLStarks> and i hate the global menus. at least gnome is trying to make a decent global menu system even if only epiphany can use it right now
<ActionParsnip> LLStarks: don't have to use it. LXDE, KDE and XFCE are 3 other options, as well as many others
<ripps> ubuntu gnome edition is just ubuntu with gnome-shell only. No lightdm or unity. I think it also installs tracker
<ActionParsnip> ripps: what DM does it use then?
<ripps> ActionParsnip: DM?
<ripps> you mean GDM?
<ripps> it uses gdm instead of lightdm
<ripps> which isn't too bad these days
<pH1rmw4r3> hello
<ActionParsnip> i guess
<ActionParsnip> i like slim :)
<vivid> anyone using kubuntu+1 and kde-telepathy?
<krofna> i got error saying that compiz crashed, ubuntu wont load completly, and I and stuck with empty screen with only chrome open because i reported bug to launchpad... What should i do?
<vivid> krofna: ctrl+alt+f1, log in, run 'sudo restart lightdm' will get you out of a crashed DE
<krofna> I'm still stuck with broken desktop enviroment... sudo restart lightdm doesnt help, same problem...
<vivid> krofna: whats broken about it? did you check the logs? try installing gnome-panel and running a legacy gnome without compiz
<vivid> krofna: remember youre running an alpha system....you should be prepared to navigate these issues yourself....for the most part
<vivid> alternatively, 'DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &' from a tty may help /shrug hard to provide help when i cant just type in the commands myself :D
<krofna> vivid: after login only walpaper shows
<vivid> for the regular ubuntu unity interface?
<krofna> yes
<vivid> did you do any customization of compiz?
<krofna> no
<vivid> well, installing a legacy environment will probably give you a working desktop in the meantime
<vivid> you can ctrl+alt+f1 and 'sudo apt-get install gnome-panel'
<vivid> then restart lightdm again and select GNOME from the list of environments
<vivid> GNOME (No Effects) probably will work
<krofna> I'll try, thanks
<alex285> hello, I want to switch GTK from ricotz package to Darxus one, to test GTK under wayland
<alex285> but I don't know how, as ricotz are newer :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DrHalan> hey, i would like to take over the maintenance of the ogre packages. is that somehow possible?
<ikonia> DrHalan: you need to talk to the team who maintain it
<jtaylor> DrHalan: ogre is maintained in debian
<jtaylor> and actively
<jtaylor> why do you want to take over?
<ikonia> you'll need to work with the team who maintain it to join the team, show you can maintain it and then participate
<ikonia> they are not going to just turn it over to you
<DrHalan> yeah that would be fine
<DrHalan> i would like to fix some issues. for example this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ogre-1.8/+bug/1041934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1041934 in ogre-1.8 (Ubuntu) "Animated meshes don't work" [Undecided,New]
<DrHalan> i don't really understand how to process in ubuntu is to become a maintainer...
<ikonia> DrHalan: you don't need to be the maintainer to fix it
<ikonia> DrHalan: just apply a patch to the bug report
<DrHalan> there is a patch in the link i posted... also i have a ppa with updated packages..
<DrHalan> i would also love if we could enable cg support by default..  i know the debina maintainer won't do it because of licensing issues but i think on ubuntu it coudl be done
<DrHalan> generally i would make a step to be more involved in ubuntu. have been an ubuntu user for 5 years now and i think its time to stop doing nothing more than reporting bugs :)
<penguin42> that type of thing gets very hairy - you'd have to have a lot of discussion before changing something from debian because you believe the licensing is ok
<ikonia> DrHalan: ubuntu takes the package from debian, so it won't change
<arand> Ubuntu usually follows Debian's licensing decisions quite closely in my experience, at least for things that are shared...
<DrHalan> thats why i would like to patch it in ubuntu. that would move ogre from universe to multiverse however
 * penguin42 looks at the thread with that crash that comes down to a piece of code ifdef'd with the comment 'Horrible hack to align the stack to a 16-bytes boundary for gcc.' and shock it breaks on a newer gcc
 * ikonia requests penguin42 doesn't do pointless me commands
<penguin42> ikonia: Oh sorry, I've never seen anyone dislike /me before
<ikonia> thanks
<DrHalan> :D
<DrHalan> but i don't even understand how such a big project releases such code and doesn't even test in under gcc as it seems..
<ikonia> which project ?
<DrHalan> OGRE..
<penguin42> DrHalan: The upstream guys wil lbuild it on some version of gcc, the debian guys will  take that source at some point, package it and release it, built with whatever their gcc they're using, and Ubuntu mirrors from debian at some points; then debian/and or ubuntu chagne their gcc and rebuild everything - and somethings break
<ikonia> DrHalan: so talk to them
<DrHalan> yeah. i will tell the debian maintainer
<penguin42> DrHalan: Just file a debian bug
<penguin42> DrHalan: But you could also apply a patch to the Ubuntu bug and work it through the system to release a patched ubuntu package before the debian one works through
<DrHalan> penguin42: but what is the process here? i have no idea how to get packages or package updates into ubuntu..
<ikonia> DrHalan: they do'nt get updated
<ikonia> DrHalan: they normally stick at the base version from the time of release.
<penguin42> DrHalan: For most (but not all) stuff the original code releases it, then some point later the debian package maintainer updates the debian package, then automatically ubuntu sync's from debians source every release
<penguin42> DrHalan: There can be patches applied by either/and debian and ubuntu in their packages
<penguin42> DrHalan: and Ubuntu doesn't necessarily use the same compiler version (and definitely different options) than debian uses
<DrHalan> yeah but i am wondering who decides on ubuntu which patches are applied
<penguin42> DrHalan: Anyone can attach a patch to a bug report, and you then need to ask for it to get applied
<DrHalan> okay so now i just have to wait for somebody with uploading privileges to look at my bug?
<penguin42> DrHalan: Well, you should actually attach a patch to the bug, and that when you rebuild an ubuntu package with it fixes it
<penguin42> DrHalan: I've marked it as 'triaged' and medium importance
<DrHalan> thanks
<DrHalan> penguin42: so i have no possibility to get CG support into the ubuntu ogre packages?
<DrHalan> add ing nvidia-cg-dev as build dependency is all that is needed to enable it
<ikonia> that doens't seem a good idea
<penguin42> DrHalan: I'd say that's almost no chance
<ikonia> I'd hope that's not chance
<penguin42> DrHalan: For the nvidia-cg stuff you might look at whether you can do that in a ppa
<DrHalan> mh i can also use custom build packages then...
<penguin42> DrHalan: the ppa system lets you build tweaked versions of packages and make them available - although if there is a licensing issue then you should be careful
<penguin42> hmm chromium is very broken in quantal
<penguin42> problem is I can't get a seg or any type of debug out of it
<penguin42> DrHalan: If you want, you can try following the magic here http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html     if you do that it's normally not too hard to get it into the ubuntu builds, especially if you don't leave it too close to the release
<penguin42> (for the crash fix that is)
<DrHalan> okay :)
<DrHalan> well maybe i should just stop using cg in my project...
<DrHalan> penguin42: what issue do you have with chromium? works fine here...
<penguin42> DrHalan: It's getting very crashy for me in Quantal
<DrHalan> okay.. well i just tested it for some minutes..
<jtaylor> the ogre crash is some sort of misalignment
<BluesKaj> Kwin is crashing here , after trying to set up kdm ..can't use lightdm because it's totally broken here
<jtaylor> DrHalan: fftw3 also had horrobile hacks to align the stack which broke with gcc 4.7
<jtaylor> DrHalan: you should check if they are similar
<DrHalan> jtaylor: well i didn't write the patch. the fedora maintainer of OGRE just told me that they ran into the same issue and fixed it that way
<jtaylor> yes just disabling it is what fftw3 did too
<jtaylor> it also was the same hack
<jtaylor> DrHalan: does the debian maintainer know about the bug?
<DrHalan> not yet..
<penguin42> Have debian rebuilt it with 4.7 yet?
<DrHalan> i first wanted to apply the patch locally and test the packages..
<jtaylor> likely
<jtaylor> gcc 4.7 was added before the freeze
<DrHalan> yaay the fix works :)
<jtaylor> jup
<jtaylor> thats an RC bug in debian
<jtaylor> the maintainer should react to that quickly
<jtaylor> DrHalan: when its fixed request a sync with the requestsync tool
<jtaylor> or ping someone in #ubuntu-motu
<penguin42> hmm, kvm has stopped netbooting compared with lastnight
<penguin42> is it possible to install 3.5.0-13.13 kernel packages at the same time as 3.5.0-13.13 ?
<penguin42> is it possible to install 3.5.0-13.13 kernel packages at the same time as 3.5.0-13.14 I mean ?
<trism> probably not, they replace the same files
<penguin42> hmm, I want to try rolling back to 13.13 to see if my KVM bug disappears
<penguin42> bug 1045027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1045027 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "iPXE kills kvm with KVM: entry failed, hardware error 0x80000021" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045027
 * penguin42 flips it to linux - it works with 3.5.0-12
<penguin42> gah, and the 3.5.0-13.13 files have disappeared off archive.ubuntu.com already and my /var/cache
<jtaylor> check some of the outdated mirrors
<trism> only see two patches in .13 to .14, one for webcams and one disabling the mgag200 module, doesn't really seem like it would affect kvm
<penguin42> ah actually yes, I agree - yesterday I was running 3.5.0-12 - so it is a -12 v -13
<penguin42> anyway to get apport-cli -u to work - it's still moaning about lp Python module not being installed
<penguin42> works on the current daily mainline 3.6.x kernel
<BluesKaj> kate is segfaulting again ..  :)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: What does the backtrace look like?
<BluesKaj> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/62J7twwM
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Worht installing the debug syms for libQtscript.so. 4?
<BluesKaj> looks like that Qt script again ...someone was mentioning that yesterday
<jakubo> is anyone else experiencing unacceptable mouse behaviour when using touchpad?
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-26
<Dark_light> Is anyone already using 13.10 on a daily basis, if so how's it shaping up ? already usable?
<k1l> yep ist usable. but things can break, anytime
<Dark_light> k1l: ok, I'll give it a shot then, I tried it a few weeks back but it had all kind of issues and errors, hopefully it should be closer to beta quality now
<k1l> just make sure you dont have proposed active. that is just for automated testing and will break alot.
<Dark_light> k1l: ok, is there a way to just get the latst nvidia driver from there ?
<Dark_light> *beta driver
<TJ-> Dark_light: Running two production servers with it; no issues so far.
<k1l> Dark_light: dont mix the releases. that will cause problems
<Dark_light> k1l: I don't want to mix the releases, just need the latest nvidia beta driver, worst case scenario I'll just install it from the .run script
<k1l> Dark_light: you "need" the latest driver?
<TJ-> Dark_light: check the xorg edgers PPA
<Dark_light> TJ-: will do
<Dark_light> k1l: my nvidia card has MUCH better performances with the latest driver
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<paulo_gomes> ok, solve it
<paulo_gomes> sry wrong channel
<thetinyjesus> Hey running 13.10, i cannot install any  wineprefix
<thetinyjesus> When i try and select a windows dll (dotnoet20) it errors out, i have never seen this before
<thetinyjesus> Working around wine bug 30845 -- Using native fusion while installing...
<ubottu> bug 30845 in Ubuntu "Hang while GNOME is loading" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30845
<thetinyjesus> that bugs from 2006 and still there...??? really??
<thetinyjesus> Note: command 'env WINEDLLOVERRIDES=mscoree,fusion=n wine dotnetfx.exe' returned status 67. Aborting.
<thetinyjesus> okay guess no ones here
<johnjohn101> you need to be patient.  board gets more active later in the day
<thetinyjesus> im just going to install 12.04, i didnt think ubuntu alpha could be less stable than arch
<johnjohn101> there is 13.04 as well.  12.04.03 just got released.  what wine are you trying to load?
<thetinyjesus> its still using wine 1.4.1 on 13.10
<thetinyjesus> i know current is 1.7
<thetinyjesus> going to try adding wine's ppa and install 1.7
<thetinyjesus> well if updating wine doesnt fix the problem, what do you recommend between 13.04 and 12.04? is 12.04.3 faster than it used to be? i know starting ubuntu 12.10 or 13.04 the distro really became faster
<thetinyjesus> yup, upgrading to wine 1.6 solved the problem
<k1l_> !package wine
<k1l_> !find wine
<ubottu> Found: wine-gecko1.4, gnome-wine-icon-theme, libkwineffects1abi4, q4wine, shiki-wine-theme, wine, wine1.4, wine1.4-dbg, wine1.4-dev, winefish (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wine&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<thetinyjesus> they should probably upgrade the version to the 1.6 or 1.7 version, 1.4 is back from march
<thetinyjesus> and not to mention it not working
<penguin42> hmm digikam's rotate option seems to have broken
<penguin42> hmm just in preview
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-27
<derEremit> Hi, what was changed in saucy yesterday.
<derEremit> After login i just get a black screen and "permission denied" popup
<derEremit> intel grafix
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<racho> currently running 3.11.0-3-generic #7-Ubuntu SMP but i can't seem to activate radeon.dpm=1 on my vga
<racho> do i need some extra lib/package? i was left with the impression 3.11 would provide better power management for radeon cards
 * penguin42 is getting a crash in the (python) printer-applet on KDE at login; the KDE guys say they've recently replaced their printer-applet by a C one; is this something that's just awaiting packaging?
<yofel> penguin42: not really, the new one is called print-manager, printer-applet was just never removed
<penguin42> yofel: OK, for me the old python one segs, I suggest the old one is removed or make the new one remove the old one?
<vanishing> anyone's gnome-flashback session working?
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-28
<vanishing> gnome-fallback sessions seems broken
<vanishing> black screen anyone?
<elvis4526> Hi just saw the recent benchmark on openarena running under xmir. How can xmir perform better then X itself ?
<penguin42> looks like bug 1204691
<ubottu> bug 1204691 in Mir "3d benchmarks are faster in xmir than they are on plain xserver" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204691
<penguin42> classic bug
<penguin42> elvis4526: I don't know, but I think they're saying that normal X has some frame rate limiting to the sync rate of your monitor
<elvis4526> well is this a good thing ?
<wilee-nilee> test
<DJJeff> im running Xubuntu 13.10 Saucy and gnome based apps take 45+ seconds to start
<DJJeff> I did an strace and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6035422/
<DJJeff> "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply"
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<vanishing> knock knock
<Pici> who's there?
<vanishing> canoe
<BluesKaj> vanishing, got a question ?
<vanishing> BluesKaj: yep..I am wondering if you can do me a favor
<vanishing> can you check if your flashback sessions are working on 13.10
<BluesKaj> flashback sessions?
<vanishing> BluesKaj: gnome-sessions-flashback in the repo
<vanishing> BluesKaj: its the old gnome session..with gnome-panel
<BluesKaj> vanishing, I'm a KDE user
<vanishing> BluesKaj: I see....
<BluesKaj> are you talking about /var/log
<vanishing> BluesKaj: var log?
<vanishing> no..i mean
<vanishing> can you actually try to log into that session :D
<vanishing> I've tested on 3 machines, all of them ends up in a "blackscreen with cursor" state
<BluesKaj> vanishing, previous sessions ?
<vanishing> BluesKaj: well..it worked before yesterday
<BluesKaj> still don't know what you mean
<BluesKaj> nm
<BluesKaj> forget i even asked
<vanishing> BluesKaj: lol...kk
<BluesKaj> vanishing, if you explain what you mean then I can't try it
<BluesKaj> but otherise ....
<vanishing> BluesKaj: sure..Can you try to install gnome-sessions-fallback, log out to lightdm, and pick gnome-flashback as session to log in
<vanishing> :D
<BluesKaj> sorry I'm not going to fool with gnome stuff
<vanishing> alright..:)
<penguin42> vanishing: Hang on, let me fire up a vm
<vanishing> penguin42: thank you!
 * penguin42 has a can-someone-try-it - can someone start libreoffice and open a new spreadhseet - do you get a reasonable number of rows/columns?
 * vanishing lols
<penguin42> vanishing: I'm just running an update in my VM - should take about 10 mins
<vanishing> penguin42: sure thing, I'm in no hurry :D
<penguin42> neither is my DSL....
<vanishing> penguin42: haha...I consider myself impatient
<penguin42> vanishing: I'm hopefully getting Cable about 3.5 times faster on Friday
<vanishing> downloading stuff at less than 500k makes wanna tear my hairs out..
<vanishing> but I'm used to ubuntu breakage now :P
<penguin42> it's managing about 7.5Mbps/750KBps
<vanishing> penguin42: where are you?
<penguin42> Manchester, UK
<vanishing> penguin42: im in toronto, 25m/2m here :D
<penguin42> vanishing: I should have 30/3 by Friday
<vanishing> penguin42: ;P..no more DSL
<vanishing> the ubuntu +1 forum is so quiet compared to 10.10 or before days..
<vanishing> its like..so many people quit or something.
<penguin42> I think IRC generally is a lot quieter as well over the last few years
<vanishing> not sure what happened.. :|
<penguin42> vanishing: So what does opening a new libreoffice spreadhseet do for you?
<vanishing> penguin42: is it called libreoffice calc or something?
<vanishing> it just...opens up
<BluesKaj> wish Bell would run their fibre service into our town the trunk line runs by us less than a mile away , but we're stuck with DSL here ...the whole town is fibered by the cable co , but their TV service is crappy so their internet is expensive by itself.
<penguin42> vanishing: OK, and how many rows/cols do you have - can you see the text of the row numbering or are there zillions?
<vanishing> penguin42: its scrolling infinitely...I can see the numbers growing
<penguin42> vanishing: OK for me it's displaying hundreds of rows on screen when I open it; too small to read the row numbers
<vanishing> penguin42: config problem?
<penguin42> maybe
<penguin42> vanishing: Hmm yes, nuking ~/.config/libreoffice fixed it
<penguin42> (my vm has nearly updated)
<vanishing> BluesKaj: story of canadian  monopoly..
<vanishing> penguin42: :D
<BluesKaj> libreoffice calc looks good here, mice and stable
<BluesKaj> nice3
<vanishing> my old install(perfect setup for me) got trashed on Sunday
<BluesKaj> vanishing, yeah , I could switch to cable , but it's not worth the trouble for us
<vanishing> had to reimage :(
<vanishing> BluesKaj: especially with their contracts and stuff
<penguin42> vanishing: OK, so how do I test this gnome thing
<BluesKaj> i have no contracts , made sure of that
<vanishing> penguin42: hmm..just install gnome-sessions-fallback...log out. in lightdm choose gnome-flashback-compiz and log in :D
<vanishing> BluesKaj: lucky dude
<vanishing> BluesKaj: rogers makes sure you are on a leash
<vanishing> or rather, us..the unfortunate ones
<BluesKaj> vanishing, been with them for many yrs
<BluesKaj> bell that is
<penguin42> vanishing: I've a choice between Gnome Flashback and Gnome Flashback (No effects)
<penguin42> vanishing: The 1st one seems to work OK in my VM
 * genii makes more coffee
<vanishing> BluesKaj: I had bell before, but that is when I lived in an apartment, it was old..not very good for DSL
<BluesKaj> 'morning genii
<vanishing> penguin42: it loged in okay?
<vanishing> logged*
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh so the reason I'm switching is 1) My DSL speed dropped and it's undebuggable  2) The Cable company finally published their details of when they do rate limiting  3) It's 20% more cost for 3-4x faster
<penguin42> vanishing: Yeh
<genii> BluesKaj: Mornin'! Spent most of it earlier drying out our basement at home before going to work....
<vanishing> penguin42: aww man...whats wrong with my install...
<vanishing> its a fresh install as well
<penguin42> vanishing: Does the 'No effects' version work?
<vanishing> nope..
<vanishing> only unity and gnome-shell
<vanishing> works
<BluesKaj> genii, yeah i see you guys got quite a storm there yesterday
<penguin42> vanishing: Hmm ok, you say you get a black screen? What about if you do it in a new user?
<vanishing> penguin42: samething :D
<vanishing> tested with all the usually steps
<vanishing> i do see some error with gnome-settings-daemon though
 * genii shakes a fist at the gathering storm clouds then goes back to pumping out the basement at work
<vanishing> genii: good luck man
<vanishing> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:1041): WARNING **: Name taken or bus went away - shutting down
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah i could go from 50bucks to 65 with 3-5 times speed increase , but they do throttle as well
<vanishing> this is in the greeters log
<penguin42> vanishing: I get that as well - but it logs in OK
<penguin42> vanishing: so you say you've got a blackscreen?
<vanishing> yep...
<penguin42> vanishing: Can you log in remotely, or use ctrl-alt-f1 to get a text console and see what's running
<vanishing> I could reinstall it again.....
<penguin42> well not sure that would help
<vanishing> penguin42: I could ctrl-alt-f1 to restart lightdm even
<vanishing> also...I can't log out
<vanishing> when I log out, it just hangs
<penguin42> vanishing: ok, but if you've got it in that hang then the thing is to find out what's going on - is stuff running? Anything in the X log?
<vanishing> penguin42: its pretty quiet in the x log..
<vanishing> let me try to log in through gnome fallback again
<vanishing> brb
<vanishing> penguin42: hmmm..nothing is coming up..
<penguin42> vanishing: OK, so if you do a ps -eaf can you see all the gnome stuff?
<vanishing> another thing I see in the greeter log is: Error registering user list dbus object: an object is already exported for the interface com.canonical.UnityGreeter.List at /list
<vanishing> penguin42: yea..they seem ok
<vanishing> no gnome-panel and stuff like that though
<vanishing> only gnome-session, gnome-settings-daemon
<penguin42> vanishing: OK, so you could check .xsession-errors  but it's very chatty even on a working system
<vanishing> penguin42: nope..only about 12 lines...
<penguin42> ah, any of them interesting?
<vanishing> and its about at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast
<penguin42> I don't have that - so I say blame it
<vanishing> not even sure what at-api2-registryd is..lol
<vanishing> I wish jarvis is real...you can just say..fix it jarvis
<vanishing> im gonna reinstall it, install gnome-sessions-flashback and log straight into that...
<vanishing> see if that works..(i did install nvidia driver, pf kernel and some other apps)
<vanishing> brb in a new life :D
<vanishing> its alive
<vanishing> penguin42: im back with a new install :D
<vanishing> seems like its working..
<vanishing> penguin42: I think I found the culprit....
<vanishing> nvidia problem...
<penguin42> ah, normal culprit
<genii> Heh.
<vanishing> penguin42: strange though, I made sure nvidia is installed correctly :(
<vanishing> upgrading system..see if that breaks anything
<Dark_light> I'm not sure this is strictly related to 13.10 but still, after closing a window the foucs is not returned to the desktop so basically if I open files and close it clicking on the X button the writing "Files" is still displayed in the bar on the top left
<wilee-nilee> look up a reset on the desktop, be sure it is for that release or at least 13.04
<Dark_light> wilee-nilee: I'm not quite sure what I should look up where
<wilee-nilee> do younthink
<wilee-nilee> do you think you should be running a development then?
<Dark_light> it's just not clear what you said
<wilee-nilee> a reset of unity is a common topic
<Dark_light> I normally don't use it that explains it
<wilee-nilee> just a suggestion I can not guarantee that is the fix
<Dark_light> I'll give it a shot, it's worth mentioning that I'm on a live session
<wilee-nilee> not really applicable to fix probably, could be a number of reasons why you have this happening, hard to say really
<Dark_light> unrelated, always in the live session I can't start the software-center it just uses my whole cpu till I kill it
<ChogyDan> hey Dark_light, fwiw, I wouldn't bother testing a livecd session like that till one is formally released.  I don't think there were any alphas
<ChogyDan> annnnd, the beta is still a week a way it looks like
<Ampelbein> Dark_light: Would bug 934189 describe your issue?
<ubottu> bug 934189 in compiz (Ubuntu) "desktop focus interferes with conky" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934189
<Ampelbein> ChogyDan: Alpha2 was on 07/25 as far as I know.
<ChogyDan> Ampelbein: but there wasn't an iso
<Dark_light> Ampelbein: sort of with the excpeption of conky
<Ampelbein> ChogyDan: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/saucy/alpha-2/ has isos. But maybe I'm misunderstanding.
<Ampelbein> Oh, I see now.
<ChogyDan> Ampelbein: oh, no, I just couldn't find them.  I'm just used to the schedule having a link
<Dark_light> also again unrelated now that there are more (and most importantly in my opinion more useful) lenses is there a way to keep those releated to wikipedia/weather and so forth and just disable the commercial ones?
<ChogyDan> Dark_light: I suspect you have to uninstall each package
<Dark_light> ChogyDan: imo an option should be there, most people (that I know of) disable them for now since it's mostly commercials but now there are some neat ones that most user could take advantage of, all or nothing is a bit drastic, and removing the packages is overkill (some are also pretty generic)
<Dark_light> it's literally not possible to disable the more suggestion scope even under filter results, it reenables it after a few seconds
<ChogyDan> Dark_light: fwiw, I think Canonical is still working on it.  So, I don't think it is the final product
<Dark_light> hopefully so, some scopes are very useful, but now there are so many one should have an easy way to manage them
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-29
<Spee_Der> Good evening folks.
<penguin42> hey
<Spee_Der> hey
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<paddymahoney> Is anyone working on tiling within ubuntu next? If I could get the ubuntu dock + launcher, with a reasonable tiling setup for the wm, I'd be all over that.
<christian_lappy> well, since a few  weeks logging into unity gives me a black screen only
<christian_lappy> xfce works
<christian_lappy> same happens with other gtk bases wm
<christian_lappy> any idea how to get rid of that issue ? i already tried another user account
<ariel__> saludos
<ariel__> buen dia
<ariel__> hello
<ariel__> help
<BluesKaj> ariel__, ask your question
<ariel__> no speack english
<ariel__> i am from colombia
<paulo_gomes> hi ariel
<ariel__> I have a bug that will not let me open the software center
<ariel__> ubuntu 13.10
<ariel__> I use google translator
<BluesKaj> paulo_gomes, is there an #ubuntu+1-es chat ?
<ariel__> fine thanks
<BluesKaj> nope :(
<ariel__> help
<ariel__> software-center no open
<penguin42> ariel__: you could try to do an update using apt-get  and see if the problem still happens after the update
<BluesKaj> ariel__, open konsole , sudo apt-get ipdate
<BluesKaj> err update
<paulo_gomes> BluesKaj: dont know :(
<BluesKaj> paulo_gomes, it doesn't exist
<paulo_gomes> ok
<paulo_gomes> sad
<BluesKaj> already checke
<ariel__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041091/
<paulo_gomes> ariel i also have that error, but my software center works
<paulo_gomes> ariel__: run the software center from command line and see if it shows any error
<ariel__> no works
<BluesKaj> wonder if he ran the update command first tho
<BluesKaj> ariel__ ,   1) , sudo apt-get update  , 2) , sudo apt-get upgrade
<ariel__> yes it will stick in the pastebin
<BluesKaj> 3) sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mibofra> Hi, I've upgrated my installation of ubuntu 13.10 yesterday and todat too but before yesterday I can use my android as mass device and with adb. Now dmesg says that the kernel receive the usb connection but lsusb and adb can't see my android phone
<mibofra> Kernel : 3.10.0-5-lowlatemcy but I can't see it with any version of linux now
<penguin42> are you sure that's 3.10.0-5 ? My 13.10 box is on 3.11.0-4
<mibofra> penguin42: I've installed the latest too but I like to use it
<mibofra> Anyway I've tried it too
<penguin42> mibofra: Perhaps if you pastebin the output of dmesg when you're plugging your phone in?
<mibofra> penguin42: yes but it's occupated with apt my pc now and I'm on tty just a minute
<mibofra> hi sorry but I had to go
<mibofra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041445/ dmesg
<mibofra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041448/ lsusb
<penguin42> mibofra: What's unusual is that you normally see a 'New USB device found, idVendor=....' after the new high-speed USB device number message
<mibofra> penguin42: it's fine but first is the same device and normally I see one dev/number one usb device. After I normally see the usb device under lsusb... Did you see an android phone :P ?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> mibofra: Hang on, let me just boot my phone
<mibofra> Ok
<penguin42> they can be a bit odd, typically android phones have 2 or 3 USB-id's based on what stage of boot tey're at
<penguin42> mibofra: Yeh, my ZTE blade is showing here (It's running Cyanogenmod 7)
<mibofra> penguin42: ok but non 5 or 6
<penguin42> non 5 or 6?
<mibofra> *no
<mibofra> I upgrade every day and before the 28-07-2013 (timezone utc+1) I can see my phone
<penguin42> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041597/
<mibofra> I've quantal since there are the repos online
<penguin42> mibofra: Sorry which kernel were you running when it worked and which when it failed?
<mibofra> penguin42, the same I'm running  now the 3.10.0-5-lowlatency
<penguin42> mibofra: I'm confused because I don't see 3.10.0-5 in the current saucy; apt-cache search lowlat   shows me 3.11.0-2
<mibofra> but after the fail I've tried with other ones and the latest too (the 3.11.0-4)
<mibofra> penguin42, I know It isn't the latest but it used to work
<penguin42> mibofra: OK so if you go back to earlier kernels does it work?
<mibofra> maybe tomorrow with another upgrade everything works
<mibofra> penguin42, no without any version of linux I've installed on the machine (3.5-6-7-8-9-10-11)
<mibofra> *I've to remove some kernels, anyway all of them work
<mibofra> but everyone fails to see my phone now
<penguin42> does it work on another machine?
<mibofra> my brother has got a win one so I've tried there and after on a live of 13.04
<mibofra> the phone is detected
<mibofra> P.S. I've to look on launchpad, maybe there is a reported bug
<penguin42> mibofra: Report it anyway, it sounds pretty hardware specific
<penguin42> mibofra: Are there any other USB devices your machine doesn't detect - is it possible that something in the machine got damaged?
<mibofra> penguin42, It the first thing I've thought, but any other usb device is detected
<mibofra> *it is
<penguin42> mibofra: What about booting off a live CD perhaps - maybe an old one - what happens?
<mibofra> penguin42, I've wrote about this, on the 13.04 live everything is ok and on saucy too before yesterday (I don't have to upgrade every day XD )
<penguin42> mibofra: Definitely report it - put *all* this information in the bug report
<mibofra> unfortunately  I don't have another android device to test
<mibofra> ok
<mibofra> penguin42, with project? hal, udev ...
<penguin42> mibofra: I'd also try a 13.10 boot cd
<penguin42> mibofra: Linux
<mibofra> ok
<penguin42> mibofra: If it's not showing up in lsusb something very odd is going on
<mibofra> penguin42, yeah xD but no a bit...
<mibofra> penguin42, maybe I reboot and I report the but with the latest kernel
<penguin42> yeh definitely do it with the latest kernel
<mibofra> penguin42: anyway if you would be sure I can give you the ssh access to debug it personally xD
<penguin42> mibofra: Hey if that's all that's in your dmesg then I don't really know where to go
<mibofra> Ok fine
<penguin42> mibofra: Boot the latest kernel and postbin your whole dmesg
<mibofra> only the interested part?
<penguin42> no
<penguin42> the whole dmesg
<mibofra> Ah ok
<mibofra> P.S. but if the problem interesting only me it wont be fixed, I think. Anyway I'm going to report it
<penguin42> mibofra: Yeh but it's useful when you suddenly find there are 30 people reporting similar things
<mibofra> XD I hope this xD
<mibofra> Because it's so strange...
<penguin42> mibofra: have you got another USB lead to check?
<mibofra> I'm just writing it :D
<mibofra> I've an android tablet...
<mibofra> Let's check
<mibofra> Toh it's detectd... so now I wonder me why gt-s5830i is not detected now
<mibofra> Let's check the phone again...
<mibofra> Yep the phone is seen by dmesg but no by lsusb
<penguin42> ok, so lets see the dmesg after you did that
<mibofra> So maybe I submit a bug in linux only for this device (not very usefull now but I'll try xD )
<mibofra> A normal dmesg (just a second to start ff)
<mibofra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041686/
<mibofra> dmesg and after lsusb
<penguin42> but that shows it in the lsusb?
<mibofra> penguin42: yes it's the device named simply google
<penguin42> mibofra: Right - so what's the problem?
<mibofra> penguin42: did you received the last message? The problem is my phone is still not detected... strage it mounts cm 7.2
<penguin42> no, I've not seen your dmesg fromw hen you plug in your phone
<mibofra> penguin42: the first paste I've pasted xD
<penguin42> mibofra: The *whole* dmesg
<mibofra> penguin42: ok
<penguin42> mibofra: Forget it; just reboot into the latest kernel, plug your phone in and then run ubuntu-bug linux    and once it's reported it  give us the bug number, that will have all the logs in
<mibofra> Yeah I know so I'll do this
<mibofra> penguin42: I'll do this in tty so you don't have to see al the xorg and co related things... ok?
<penguin42> ?
<johnjohn1011> 7 more weeks till release. getting close.
<penguin42> mibofra: Just do it normally
<mibofra> penguin42: so I login with lightdm in lxde and after I'll report the bug with the phone plugged in
 * penguin42 disappears for an hour or so
<mibofra> penguin42: bug #1218625 good luck xD
<ubottu> bug 1218625 in linux (Ubuntu) "samsung galaxy ace i (gt-s5830i) not plus detected after upgrade." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218625
<jakubo> hi, is there any way to deactivate opengl2.1 on intel 945 graphics? its slow as hell.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Anyone running Kubuntu+1 since there aren't any specific +1 channels to kubuntu unfortunately? (there should be imho, especially since it is no longer an official ubuntu project, and its getting farther and farther away from ubuntu eith each release). I would think the Alpha2 would be a bit more stable just due to the fact they aren't messing with Mir.Xmir. And I already riun all the testing repos
<penguin42> mibofra: You didn't describe the other kernels you tried or how it still works on old boot discs
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: Yeh this is for all the +1's
<mibofra> penguin42, ok I'm adding it
<GiGaHuRtZ> penguin42: yeah.... but no one ever responds to kubuntu questions
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: Hey there are lots of us running KDE on here
<mibofra> penguin42, ok added
<GiGaHuRtZ> penguin42: ok, so wanna answer my question
<mibofra> penguin42: for tests or something else I leave the bouncer here so you can leave me messages (at every time)
<GiGaHuRtZ> And no, not where someone install KDE as a second DE to unity on a ubuntu install. That throws in loits of other variables and packages not needed for a install
<mibofra> Anyeay do you have any idea?
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: Sorry, what was the actual question?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Anyone running Kubuntu+1 since there aren't any specific +1 channels to kubuntu unfortunately? (there should be imho, especially since it is no longer an official ubuntu project, and its getting farther and farther away from ubuntu eith each release). I would think the Alpha2 would be a bit more stable just due to the fact they aren't messing with Mir.Xmir. And I already riun all the testing repos
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: So which part of that is the question ? Yes, I'm running Kubuntu on +1
<GiGaHuRtZ> I am looking for the general stability of kubuntu
<GiGaHuRtZ> of 13.109 (obviously)
<penguin42> seems fine for me here
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ok Kubuntu? ot Ubuntu+KDE?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I need to do an install on my new 1U server I am using for a desktop and android build box, and wanna stick with Kubuntu
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: hmm, I'm not sure what I used as the install medium, but I don't have any of the unity stuff installed but I do have the kubuntu-desktop meta installed
<GiGaHuRtZ> I got it for dirt cheap on geeks.com before they closed
<GiGaHuRtZ> I will be using a usb stick
<GiGaHuRtZ> penguin42: you dont haver mir installed either? (not that it would matter with kde, but it might bring /some/ sort issues)
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: The thing I don't know is what would happen if I installed now; this machine was installed quite a while ago and regularly updated, I'm not sure if things will be different for a fresh install
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well I will probably just use a daily image of kubuntu
<GiGaHuRtZ> And ofc upgrade constantly, as I use lots of PPA's
<GiGaHuRtZ> To make my life easier
 * GiGaHuRtZ wonders how many ppa's have been upgraded for saucy
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: One of the things I do is tend to just install the minimal server installs and then just throw on the kubuntu-desktop package
<GiGaHuRtZ> yup
<GiGaHuRtZ> I(d rather not though. As I want to make sure I have everything needed for a proper kubuntu desktop, bar none. But in the case of using a ubuntu cd (server) than installing kubuntu meta desktpop, not a bad idea
<GiGaHuRtZ> So you arent working on removing a bunch of uneeded bloat
<penguin42> yeh I mean that's the whole point of the  kubuntu-desktop meta package
<GiGaHuRtZ> And tons of Gnome/GTK3 stuff
<GiGaHuRtZ> ofc it is
<GiGaHuRtZ> This isnt my first rodeo
<penguin42> yeh but you never know when you've got a wild release that might throw you because it's angry
<GiGaHuRtZ> I've been around since badger. I just find getting decent for ubuntu to be like pulling teeth. That's why I came here, hoping the bar for entry might weed some of that out
<GiGaHuRtZ> penguin42: right, hence why I am asking for real world experience
<GiGaHuRtZ> I mean ya I am installing on a 1U server, but its gonna be used a desktop and android build box. Nothing extremely critical and I fix most issues
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: Yeh the KDE side is fine, if anything saucy feels a lot faster
<GiGaHuRtZ> Besides the recent one I had on Kubuntu. I followed one of those guides for trying to Deepin DE, BAD idea
<k1l> the +1 are quite stable because the really bad updates get automatic testing in -proposed. but still some can slip through. but i would not recommend that for server
<GiGaHuRtZ> The repo they tell you to use should not be used.
<k1l> and "the bloat" doesnt slow your system down if you just use kubuntu-desktop
<GiGaHuRtZ> Itr changes your lsb_release, and ebven once you fix that, it totally confuses the system in other places
<penguin42> mibofra: Your logs have lots of odd moans from systemd
<k1l> and running a +1 just because one has problems with the irc support is not really the way to go :/
<GiGaHuRtZ> k1l: im talking about bloat as if yoyu install ubuntu desktop then install lkubuntu desktop. Because you will have all the unity stuff still, and all the apps.
<GiGaHuRtZ> That are really just duplicates of Qt centric apps
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: Yeh but the trick then is to remove one of the really low level libraries and watch the rest disappear
<k1l> GiGaHuRtZ: and where comes the bloat in if you dont boot unity?
<GiGaHuRtZ> k1l: all the apps?
<GiGaHuRtZ> That show up in KDE even though they are meant for unitry/gtk3
<k1l> GiGaHuRtZ: all the apps dont get loaded if not needed. your kubuntu doesnt load nautilus (for example) just because ubuntu-dekstop is installed, too
<mibofra> penguin42: omg but I didn't touch anything or changed settings of systemd or changed the logs
<k1l> GiGaHuRtZ: so think about that myth you rely on.
<mibofra> penguin42: so systemd is buggy too?
<mibofra> (I can try with monit xD)
<penguin42> mibofra: Not sure, but it's the only weird thing I can see in the logs other than the USB stuff itself
<mibofra> I thimk was only a bit udev thus the bug if hal and the socket
<mibofra> penguin42: but I don't think a sudo apt-get install --reinstall systemd-services fix it
<penguin42> mibofra: Hey I don't know why it's doing that but something odd is going on
<mibofra> So this morning I've to setup monit to have a human log...
<mibofra> penguin42: no I know but I've simply updated xD
<mibofra> penguin42: maybe a fresh install is fine?
<penguin42> mibofra: I'd say it's worth it
<mibofra> *I've thought about this since a bit
<mibofra> penguin42: uhm
<mibofra> penguin42: ok
<mibofra> Anyway after 3-4 days I always find the solution of my problems so I hope it's this the case too.
<mibofra> Good night to all the channel :)
<mibofra> And good work developers :)
<jakubo> anyone using intel 945?
<wilee-nilee> jakubo The channel is state the issue for help format
<penguin42> wilee-nilee: TBF I think he did way up there - he was having problems with opengl2.1 being slow on it and wondered if it could be disabled
<wilee-nilee> ah before I logged in
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-30
<wilee-nilee> Yu-Yu, This has not been released did you know that?
<Yu-Yu> Hi. I installed updates tonigh and lost my kbd layout switching. With kbdd I succeed in switching, while GNOME does not let me use it.
<Yu-Yu> Any hints on that?
<Yu-Yu> wilee-nilee: Mew.
<wilee-nilee> Yu-Yu, sorry hit the close by accident, I'm not up on key placement.
<Yu-Yu> wilee-nilee: What languages do you support while chatting? ;D
<wilee-nilee> these are english channels, but there are a number of others in various languages, not sure in the development area though.
<Yu-Yu> No problem. So, any guess?
<wilee-nilee> not really I have never had to reassign keys myself, I would post your question again here though.
<Yu-Yu> Also, bluetooth started to work worse, you know.
<Yu-Yu> Can be that because of removing unnecessary weird things like friends* and unity-…something…?
 * Yu-Yu speaks to the silence.
<snadge> known issues with modem-manager and 3g/4g modems at the moment?
<snadge> i have a sierra airport 320U .. which works in windows on the same pc
<snadge> ubuntu detects it.. network manager can configure it, and attempt to bring up a connection
<snadge> the lights go solid, but then it errors
<snadge> if i try to connect manually with minicom, and AT command.. it succeeds, i have a wwan0 interface.. but no dhcp or activity over it
<carif> will python3 be the default python for 13.10?
<snadge> i see, it works fine on previous version of ubuntu.. must be some kind of driver issue *shrug*
<GiGaHuRtZ> Anyone running kubuntu, WITH a laptop/netbook?
<GiGaHuRtZ> ie. something with a touchpad
<GiGaHuRtZ> Currently, if I go into input devices, and hit touchpad, I get a crash.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Sorry had to reconnect
<snadge> how can i tell what flavour of ubuntu has been installed
<snadge> eg.. xubuntu, desktop, alternate..etc
<snadge> ie, how it was installed
<holstein> snadge: the iso should be labeled as such..
<snadge> i mean an existing random ubuntu install that i know nothing about
<snadge> i can tell that its maverick for example, i just dont know if it was the desktop, or server
<snadge> the desktop interface looks to be like an old version of unity with metacity
<holstein> snadge: i wouldnt trsut it.. and maverick, for example, is not supported anymore
<holstein> trust*
<snadge> i dont need to trust it.. im about to re-install it
<snadge> i just wouldn't mind knowing if it was a desktop release.. or server or alternate install with custom packages etc
<holstein> snadge: you wont need to know this information to reinsatll https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<holstein> if it has a desktop interfaces, its not a server version
<snadge> maybe its xubuntu, i dont know
<holstein> all the ubuntu's are the same repos.. the official ones.. server, xubuntu, ubuntu.. kubuntu
<snadge> does that use metacity?
<holstein> the iso used wont show up either.. though, there would be tells, potentially
<snadge> i might go with xubuntu 12.04
<snadge> since thats fairly light weight and its actually a custom box thats designed to pump water
<snadge> i should take a pic of it, has an orange flashing light on top.. all these relays and switches, pump motors, voltage regulators and stuff
<holstein> snadge: they are all ubuntu.. this is a channel specific to the upcoming release
<Yu-Yu> Hi.
<Yu-Yu> Hi. Thanks to all who broke it last night that those using WMs like awesome were lost in guesses of how do they switch keyboard layouts and log in using their old session.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Yu-Yu> Hi.
<Yu-Yu> Does anyone know, why ever one did so?
<BluesKaj> Yu-Yu, did what ?
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: Last night I fetched updates, and keyboard layout ceased to switch. And when I restarted computer, lightDM/GDM greeters does not show me my awesome xsession.
<ikonia> Yu-Yu: that's the nature of using beta software, it will break
<Yu-Yu> ikonia: Sure?
<ikonia> pretty sure beta software will break from time to time.....
<BluesKaj> Yu-Yu, I leave my KB layout as it is.
<Yu-Yu> ikonia: And non-beta won't?
<ikonia> certainly it shouldn't and major bugs like "keyboard layouts changes" should not be present
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: And how's your layout?
<BluesKaj> it's fine
<Yu-Yu> ikonia: lol. You made me LMAO.
<BluesKaj> :)
<ikonia> not sure why, it' a pretty well known process of dev/alpha/beta/release - going in order of stability
<Yu-Yu> ikonia: Do you know Ubuntu for at least two years?
<ikonia> yes,
<BluesKaj> Yu-Yu, are you on 12.04 ?
<Yu-Yu> ikonia: You should be kidding. They change things, and you get the bugs of changing as soon as you upgrade.
<ikonia> Yu-Yu: I'm sorry no, they follow the same development cycle as they always have.
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: In #ubuntu+1?
<BluesKaj> Yu-Yu, you hinted that you're using 12.04 in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he also hinted that he was using 13.10 - I'm also confused
<BluesKaj> well. perhaps both ?
<ikonia> who knows
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: Did you lie or read unclearly?
<BluesKaj> I use 13.04 as my stable OS , but I'm on 13.10 mostly
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: I am using 13.10 on a laptop and 13.04 x64 on a router.
<BluesKaj> no lies Yu-Yu , you hinted , I didn't say you actually did
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: Quote that. Please.
<BluesKaj> never mind Yu-Yu , let's drop this ..we're not accomplishing anythingf
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: You led us to that branch, your the decision to leave it is.
<BluesKaj> Yu-Yu, "Why not everyone use 12.04 so, tell me?" ...that's what we call a "hint" in English
<Yu-Yu> (15:33:52) sepero: Yu-Yu: That's why you will make the right choice and go with 12.04
<Yu-Yu> (15:34:33) sepero: Yu-Yu: You will be happy
<BluesKaj> enough
<bazhang> Yu-Yu, thats enough
<Yu-Yu> We call it «misreading» or «misunderstanding», ain't it so?
<Yu-Yu> Ok.
<DJJeff> this is really starting to piss me off seems like when im in a root shell I cant start certain apps
<DJJeff> it complains that it cant connect to D-BUS this and D-BUS that
<DJJeff> I noticed this... in env
<DJJeff> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-efnmAYuBN0
<DJJeff> I dont have any dbus related files in /tmp/
 * penguin42 guesses that's why it can't connect to them
<DJJeff> why dont I have dbus in my /tmp ?
<DJJeff> why oh why is it here instead..... /home/<user>/.dbus/session-bus/c089ae5050437e898f79ca8352202df1-0
<penguin42> DJJeff: Hmm so I don't know enough about how dbus works; but it makes sense to me that there is a session dbus that's owned by the user who owns that session
<DJJeff> I can start gedit I can sudo start gedit but when im root I cant start gedit?
<DJJeff> makes me scratch my head till it bleeds
<penguin42> DJJeff: Try using gsudo
<Yu-Yu> bb
<penguin42> (Is it g or gnome or something like that)
<Yu-Yu> gksudo
<penguin42> that's the fella
<DJJeff> for the longest time I did gksu gedit
<Yu-Yu> It's gksu or gksudo.
<DJJeff> but when I do it on ubuntu 13.10 it takes 45 seconds to start
<DJJeff> and bitches even more about D *FUCKING* BUS
<Yu-Yu> DJJeff: Still you told us nothing on why ever you do so. Probably, you'll find doing «sudo vim …» more useful, not?
<AlanBell> DJJeff: could we perhaps sort out the problem in a less sweary way please
<DJJeff> just frustrated cause by mistake I purged libc6-i386 today and broke my system
<DJJeff> had to boot into livecd to reinstall that crap
<AlanBell> so, from a root shell, launching x applications is not going to work well, that is why using gksudo is the right way to run gtk applications from a terminal
<AlanBell> so they then have both root access and know where they came from
<DJJeff> but what does not make sense is ubuntu 13.04 and lower
<AlanBell> which probably sorts out the dbus thing, but TBH I don't do that much,
<DJJeff> I was able to start gtk apps as root
<AlanBell> yeah, but that is the wrong way
<DJJeff> I dont care if its the wrong way its the way im used too
<DJJeff> cause I use backtrack linux and kali linux alot
<AlanBell> the app will now export it's menu structure over dbus so that the global menu picks it up and renders the menu items, then you click them and the global menu in your session tells the app what you clicked
<DJJeff> and they only run as root cause they are PEN TEST distro
<Yu-Yu> DJJeff: Probably, then you don't have to ask on it here?
<AlanBell> there are probably other things that mean GUI apps launched with root permissions need to be launched properly, but the global menu is the most obvious to me
<penguin42> DJJeff: The thing is the world has got a lot more complex in the last 10 years plus; so your app now wants to connect to dbus and other stuff; so it's not just DISPLAY that needs setting correctly
<penguin42> DJJeff: But on the plus side it means a lot more stuff works in the way of users being able to hot plug and things
<AlanBell> that said, gksudo gedit for me runs without a global menu and falls back to an app menu
<penguin42> AlanBell: Bonus!
<DJJeff> I have a couple 17,000 line bash scripts that were written to run as root and now I have to redo them to include sudo and gksu
<AlanBell> indeed, I still think global menu is copying a bug in Mac OS X
<penguin42> DJJeff: Hang on, not necessarily
<penguin42> DJJeff: You used to run the whole script as root?
<DJJeff> root@ubuntu:~# ./myscript.sh
<DJJeff> now I have todo <user>@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh myscript.sh
<AlanBell> me@ubuntu:~$ gksudo ./myscript.sh would be my first
<penguin42> DJJeff: Well you used to have to do a su or sudo to get the root shell before?
<DJJeff> <user>@ubuntu:~$ sudo -i   would drop to a root shell yes
<DJJeff> hrmmmmmmm doing sudo -i seems to let gtk apps start with no errors
<penguin42> DJJeff: I suspect you're finding it's unsetting the DBUS variables
<DJJeff> I have no clue what dbus is or what it does
<DJJeff> I just want things to work
<penguin42> DJJeff: Well read!
<penguin42> DJJeff: Dbus is a comms mechanism for a load of stuff
<penguin42> DJJeff: There are a pair of dbus busses, one is used by the system to say things like 'hey someone just plugged in a thumb drive'
<AlanBell> it is a message passing thing, that unity uses heavily, all the launcher, global menu, indicators use it, so most GUI apps with some unity integration use dbus
<AlanBell> you can browse it with the d-feet application
<penguin42> DJJeff: There's another 'session' dbus where you get messages like 'someone wants to shutdown' or 'someone has just started the music player and it's currently on ....'
<DJJeff> I dont use that crap you call unity
<DJJeff> I use XFCE (Xubuntu)
<penguin42> DJJeff: But it's not just used by unity, it's used by most stuff now
<penguin42> DJJeff: it just turned out X really didn't do enough for comms between apps
<Yu-Yu> Guess I have to leave.
<Yu-Yu> Bye, have a nice day,
<penguin42> DJJeff: For a lot of stuff it's not essential; so your gedit will probably fine if you just unset the dbus env variables, but there are other things that rely on it
<DJJeff> so for now this one will remain broken....
<DJJeff> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-efnmAYuBN0
<penguin42> DJJeff: You can probably just unset that env variable
<DJJeff> it comes back after a reboot
<penguin42> DJJeff: I mean in your script
<penguin42> DJJeff: Or just use gksudo rather than sudo and that should also sort all this crap out for you
<DJJeff> I should not have rushed 13.10
<DJJeff> worked just fine in 13.04
<penguin42> hmm, I wonder why it's different in 13.10 from 13.04
<penguin42> I didn't think dbus stuff had changed
<DJJeff> I just booted 13.04 .iso in Virtualbox just to check and yup it works without D-BUS errors
<penguin42> DJJeff: In the 13.04 world does the same env variable exist and does the /tmp file exist?
<DJJeff> hrmmmm it also has this guid=
<DJJeff> I think im starting to understand why im getting frustrated.....
<DJJeff> doing just $ su
<DJJeff> and D-BUS errors like crazy
<DJJeff> doing $ gksu gnome-terminal
<DJJeff> and you get root shell with no errors
<DJJeff> and apps start and just work
<DJJeff> the problem with 13.10 is that gksu <any app>
<DJJeff> takes 45+ seconds to start
<penguin42> DJJeff: Hmm ok, that's a bit odd - I wonder what it's doing
<DJJeff> and it has nothing todo with dbus and its errors
<penguin42> DJJeff: That sounds like a timeout for something
<penguin42> DJJeff: For reference gksu gedit   is happening immediately here (although I'm under KDE)
<DJJeff> ** (gedit:8969): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-4hn7JnWW8v: Connection refused
<penguin42> DJJeff: OK, go back a step - reboot, then use gksu gedit as the first thing you do after logging in, don't do any gui stuff as plain sudo
<penguin42> DJJeff: You can get a problem where when you run a gui app as root without the special su's it can screw up the perms/existing bus
<bcurtiswx> in order to use mir in saucy, is it as simple as installing unity-system-compositor ?
<BluesKaj> bcurtiswx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir
<bcurtiswx> BluesKaj, that for ubuntu touch, i'm talking desktop
<BluesKaj> oh sorry
<Yu-Yu> bcurtiswx, BluesKaj: +1.
<Yu-Yu> Wanna know.
<BluesKaj> I'm not a unity/gnome user , so I guess I shouldn't meddle  :)
 * penguin42 should try it and also wayland
 * BluesKaj tries to mind his own business and desktop
<BluesKaj> penguin42, have you tried wayland yet ?
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: I am not a unity user, so? Will Mir be available for Unity only?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: No
<penguin42> Yu-Yu: You can run other desktops on it
<penguin42> Yu-Yu: There is a thing called XMir that's an X server built on top of Mir
<Yu-Yu> Okay, penguin42. Will be it more comfortable?
<penguin42> comfortable?
<bcurtiswx> I guess mir doesn't work if you use NVIDIA drivers
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: I don't know, my vague understanding was that Mir currently just used X drivers
<bcurtiswx> well, from what I read, it's a "success" test if you use NVIDIA and it pushes you back to X
<penguin42> ah
<Daekdroom> bcurtiswx, closed-source NVIDIA and ATI drivers don't work with Mir yet. They lack EGL support.
<bcurtiswx> Daekdroom, OK thanks.
<ikonia> does the open ones work at all ?
<Daekdroom> ikonia, yeah. Apparently there are issues with Nvidia and Radeon, however.
<Daekdroom> (or was it the other way around and Intel has bugs currently? :S)
<penguin42> intel always has bugs; but there again things like Unity and Mir seem to be particularly good at finding them, which is good
<ikonia> I find the intel xorg components excellent, so I'm curious to how they stack up with the mir stack
<penguin42> ikonia: Generally but I do have occasional crashes on them
<ikonia> penguin42: have you tried them with mir yet?
<penguin42> no
<Yu-Yu> Folks, will that Mir replace X or not?
<BluesKaj> Yu-Yu, eventually , think the idea is to replace X by 14.04
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: It may be ok.
<BluesKaj> well , I'm not too concerned since I'm on KDE :)
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: The idea may be to get rid of years of X legacy bugs and weirdness.
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: And your replica sounds like «— The ship is sinking! We all gonna die! — I don't care, I wear red hat.»… Don't you think so?
<BluesKaj> Yu-Yu, canonical has chosen it's own path by going with mir , most other distos are going with wayland , including kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is no longer supported by canonical , it's under blue systems now.
<Yu-Yu> Wayland…
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Yu-Yu> BluesKaj: I don't think they won't let us use Wayland and/or Mir at our will.
<genii> BluesKaj: Could you do me a favour and see if System Settings... Hardware... Input devices.... Touchpad      opens or crashes for you?
<Yu-Yu> genii: In KDE?
<genii> Yu-Yu: Yes, I know he uses it
<BluesKaj> genii,yes , it segfaults , but I'm on a desktop
 * penguin42 doesn't have the touchpad entry
<penguin42> and it works on my opensuse laptop
<Yu-Yu> genii: Can I do a thing for you?
<ikonia> genii: someone else was reporting this last night, I had a look and there was a bug for it
 * Yu-Yu has just tested it with {mate|gnome}-control-center.
<genii> ikonia: OK, cool.
<BluesKaj> dunno why it's even installed
<genii> ikonia: Do you remember the bug number?
<ikonia> genii: not without looking but it was there
<genii> Installing debug symbols now to get a better report for it but wanted to see if someone already did that in the current one first
<genii> Meh. Additional error installing symbols. /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-dbg_4%3a4.11.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5.11.0', which is also in package libkdeui5-dbgsym 4:4.11.0-0ubuntu1
<Maple__> Are torrents available for Saucy images?
<Maple__> Seems like it's a no.
<IdleOne> cdimages.ubuntu.com ?
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> oh no. seems there are no torrents
<Yu-Yu> Maple__: Should I make one?
<IdleOne> no
<Maple__> Nah, I'm satisfied with the download speed...for now.
<Yu-Yu> It's only sources ISO files.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well, kubuntu 13.10 definitely has some mission critical bugs regardless of what people told me here about being decently stable :(
<GiGaHuRtZ> Touchpad properties in input devices gives instant crash :(
<GiGaHuRtZ> Back to 13.04 with KDE ppa's enabled thankfully
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: Well no one said it hasn't got any bad bugs - but I haven't hit any!
<penguin42> but I haven't got a touchpad on my kubuntu box
<GiGaHuRtZ> ;)
<GiGaHuRtZ> its alright
<GiGaHuRtZ> I dont mind bugs except when the totally get in my way
<GiGaHuRtZ> my buildbox has a desktop, but I prefer to interface with it by using my thinkpad
<penguin42> GiGaHuRtZ: You could try submitting a bug to kde.org
<GiGaHuRtZ> i reported to the ML  of kubuntu, via advice from kde devs
<GiGaHuRtZ> Because it works fine in 4.11 on 13.04
<GiGaHuRtZ> And ive been running every KDE ppa for ubuntu besides the poackage staging (do not use) for months of 13.04 with no issues
<genii> GiGaHuRtZ: Yes, I found that someone already filed that bug at KDE now, I added to it. 324002
<genii> GiGaHuRtZ: ( the systemsettings touchpad crash )
<GiGaHuRtZ> k
<GiGaHuRtZ> Great :)
<tex_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lk9x5UJJDNY
<IdleOne> tex_: what does that link have to do with Ubuntu?
<tex_> it needs protection my friend ... the ubuntu project
<tex_> :)
<tex_> or somebody anyway
<tex_> bb
<tex_> no hard feelings
<IdleOne> yeah well we try not to force our religious beliefs on anyone and would appreciate you giving us the same freedoms
<tex_> bb
<tex_> ok
<tex_> excuse my provoacative behaviour
<tex_> :pppp
<tex_> bb
<tex_> :)
<penguin42> IdleOne: He seems to be going around loads of channels
<IdleOne> penguin42: they always do :/
#ubuntu+1 2013-08-31
<arunkumar413> how to install mir desktop
<arunkumar413> getting this error while installaing the mir desktop : http://pastebin.com/tVsEfvNU
<wilee-nilee> the start of mir is there already
<wilee-nilee> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, run this command in the terminal and pastebin all the text  grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/qjxfdgqC
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: r u there
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, You added to much to that sources.list.d it should just be deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mir-team/system-compositor-testing/ubuntu saucy main
<wilee-nilee> Heh gotta give the helper more than a minute and 1/2 to respond
<wilee-nilee> You can just gksudo nautilus and navigate to that sources.list.d file and edit it and then run a update then try again.
<wilee-nilee> gotta go start a wash be back in 10
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: this is the content of the sources.list file: http://pastebin.com/3GvayRc4
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, In /etc/apt is a folder called sources.list.d that is where the mir text file is. notice in that command you ran first this. 19./etc/apt/sources.list.d
<wilee-nilee> you just posted the regular sources.list there two types, additional repos are added to this other one
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: updating
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, I would also in the sources.list open the deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy partner repo by removing the # it has the restricted extras and other good things there.
<wilee-nilee> Cool, the sources an be a bit confusing till you know. ;)
<arunkumar413> getting this error: sudo apt-get install mir-demos unity-system-compositor Reading package lists... Done E: Invalid record in the preferences file /etc/apt/preferences.d/50-pin-mir.pref, no Package header
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, Can you paste bin what is in that text file in the sources.list.d folder and the commands leading to the error and all the text, in a pastebin.
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, Did you run a update after the edit of that text?
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, I see no packages yet in that ppa, not sure you should be trying this anyway to be honest the mir thning is not even done.
<wilee-nilee> supposed to be in 14.04 as of now it is partially in 13.10, but not a done deal.
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: i think it's installling now.
<wilee-nilee> cool, strange that they do not list the packages is all
<wilee-nilee> might be in another linked ppa, just a guess
<arunkumar413> wilee-nilee: done, with installing. how to be sure that it's installed correclty and launch mir
<wilee-nilee> arunkumar413, No idea, there is a wiki on it in the PPA, I assume that is where you started from.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ikonia> hello
<BluesKaj> hi ikonia ...insomnia here
<streulma> hello, is the daily of 31 Aug 2013 based on XMir ? I tried in Virtualbox and found X Server running
<Daekdroom> streulma, Mir/XMir doesn't run by default in every hardware/driver combination (and VM is definitely one that it won't run under)
<streulma> ok Daekdroom, I want to try Ubuntu 13.10 on my Macbook Pro Retina natively, with X Server the fonts are scaled and not good. I don't know how it is with Mir/XMir
<ikonia> streulma: it's no different
<ikonia> (or would be no different at this time)
<Daekdroom> We're 2 days past the feature freeze. I don't think it'll change until the release.
<Daekdroom> (meh, I just realized we got past the feature freeze and I have yet to test the development version)
<penguin42> streulma: There are quite a lot of font settings
<streulma> penguin42: oh yes ?
<penguin42> streulma: I'd first check in the display settings that the resolution it's got is the full retina res
<penguin42> hmm - the font settings gui seems to have gone :-(
<Daekdroom> Possibly has been for quite awhile. I don't remember it being in 13.04 either.
<penguin42> streulma: If you install 'unity-tweak-tool' ther eis a fonts tab on it that can change the font scaling factors, antialiasing, hinting and fonts - be careful you can probably make it much worse as well as better!
<BluesKaj> Hi all again
<PatrickDickey> Probably a silly question, but how stable is the Alpha 2 release? I mean, is it pretty close to beta quality, or still pretty much dogfood?
<ikonia> PatrickDickey: hit and miss, until release, you've got to keep the intention of "may break"
<PatrickDickey> ikonia: So, next week (according to the release schedule) is when Beta1 will be released?
<ikonia> according to the schedule, yes
<PatrickDickey> Thanks. I think I'll take the chance and install it. It's on my laptop, so I really won't be out much if it fails.
<ikonia> that's the right attitude
<PatrickDickey> Off hand, do you know if they made any changes to Rhythmbox and how it's handled?
<ikonia> not that I'm aware of
<jarope_> hi running saucy but have a graphics issue
<jarope_> after running nvidia-settings I thinkit messed up my xorg?
<jarope_> i am on a laptop with optimus and overall it has been excellent on 13.10
<jarope_> basically I had the low graphics mode box coming up and nothing would work from that point.  I booted to root and reinstalled the nvidia common and now can login - BUT i just get a black screen.  I can bring up a terminal and run apps from there.  Hence beiong in xchat now
<jarope_> however the apps have no system borders or controls and I cannot tab between them.
<jarope_> is this xorg OR nvidia please? how can I reset to basic xorg conf as the xorg.conf file doesnt seem to be in the X11 file?
<jarope_> right tried an xorg reinstall
<jarope_> hi back a reinstall of xorg did not help
<jarope_> infact i can no longer login as myself
<penguin42> jarope_: ok, go back a step
<penguin42> jarope_: What did you install in what order, and what have you had working?
<jarope_> hi penguin42
<jarope_> ok I have had everything working fantastic for weeks
<jarope_> THEN
<jarope_> I tried the nvidia-settings to see if any updates had moved the multi monitor situation forward
<jarope_> so nothing changed until I rebooted and was greeted with the "low graphic" mode bix
<jarope_> which wouldnt let me change the configs etc just see the log, which I couldnt see any obvious problems in
<penguin42> ok, so you're betting it's some nvidia setting that's unhappy
<jarope_> yep
 * penguin42 hasn't run the closed nvidia drivers for  a while
<jarope_> now in the past I know you could go and remove the xorg.conf file and everything would sort itself out
<jarope_> but xorg.conf isnt in X11
<jarope_> there is .backup and .failsafe
<penguin42> jarope_: Right so a normal Ubuntu install doesn't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jarope_> and as 13.10 is MIR
<penguin42> jarope_: X configs tend to go into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<jarope_> ok
<penguin42> hmm, I don't know anything about Mir
<jarope_> me neither and dont think it has anything to do with this
<ali1234> it doesn't
<jarope_> thanks for confirm ali1234
<ali1234> nvidia stopped using xorg.conf a few versions ago
<ali1234> i don't know how you reset the config on new versions
<ali1234> probably by uninstalling the driver with jockey
<jarope_> well i tried a reinstall
<jarope_> apt-get install --reinstall
<jarope_> would there be anything in my home area that could be being called? .nvidia-?
<jarope_> or in .conf
<ali1234> no
<jarope_> ok
<jarope_> so jockey would be a good place to start
<ali1234> nvidia-settings saves settings in ~/.nvidia-settings
<jarope_> will try that if there are no other suggestions.  Last time I had this I did a reinstall but have set up so much now I am loathed to do that again.  I appreciate that it is dev so I am not complaining
<ali1234> but that can't affect the login screen
<jarope_> well I get the login screen now but after that nothing
<jarope_> ctl+alt+t works to bring up terminal
<penguin42> jarope_: What happens if you make yourself a new user or login as guest?
<jarope_> I am logged in as guest now
<jarope_> blank screen no unity
<jarope_> no system borders on aps
<penguin42> ok, so it's not just specific to one user
<jarope_> and they are all stacked one on top of the other so to open anything else I have to open new terminal . penguin42 no affecting all to different extents
<jarope_> for me no login just jumps out and back to login screen
<penguin42> yeh so I'd agree at trying to use jockey to remove the nvidia stuff and see what state you get to and then add it back
<jarope_> ok there was no jockey
<penguin42> no jockey-cli ?
<jarope_> gtk-jockey
<jarope_> oo didnt try jockey-cli
<jarope_> ok will be back
<bazhang> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<jarope_> i'm putting gtk in wrong place
<jarope_> DOH
<jarope_> nope not there
<jarope_> anyway removed a nvidia file from my home area so gonna try login to that
<jarope_> thanks for help guys
<koko0> hi, ive upgraded to 13.10 and now cant switch keyboard layout with Alt + shift
<koko0> if i assign other weird shortcuts it works
<koko0> anyone can help me figure out why?
<Fyodorovna> Koko0, make another user and see if it happens there.
<koko0> ok...
<koko0> btw new users leave garbage on the disk?
<sporkeee> No
<sporkeee> You said you upgraded this a fresh install?
<koko0> no fresh install
<koko0> from 13.04
<koko0> on the new user its the same
<koko0> well its kind of weird, i can't assign Alt + Shift from the Region & language Window
<koko0> but from keyboard settings i can
<koko0> but it doesnt work...
<sporkeee> Koko0, have you tried another keyboard or OS?
<koko0> one sec, i will try in vm
<koko0> working perfectly in an xp vm
<sporkeee> I would download the daily and try it to get a clean look at it.
<koko0> well, cant do this...its still my main os
<Daekdroom> ...?
<Daekdroom> Oh. You mean you'd lose data?
<koko0> im afraid of daily builds
<koko0> cant lose this machine
<Daekdroom> ...
<Daekdroom> If you upgraded to 13.10 and is upgrading the packages constantly, you're using the same packages that are shipped within the daily build
<Daekdroom> (although I can't guarantee that the daily installer works as good :P)
<koko0> well, if thats what u mean by daily so yes
<koko0> i thought u ment like compile it myself or something
<Daekdroom> Nah.
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<koko0> isnt it the same as apt-get update & upgrade?...
<Daekdroom> dist-upgrade is needed sometimes, but yeah.
<koko0> so im on the daily build
<koko0> this is the ubuntu 13.10 irc channel?
<penguin42> yep
<koko0> well i was here with keybaord problem, and now tried with live cd
<koko0> same problem, not able to choose Alt Shift as a keyboard layout switcher
#ubuntu+1 2013-09-01
<SomeoneWeird> hey guys, wondering if anyone can help, i've recently upgraded to saucy and my unity search has stopped working, i think it may be the cause of some of the plugins have been uninstalled/disabled but i'm not sure -> http://i.imgur.com/cWBRFpX.jpg
<wilee-nilee> SomeoneWeird, Make a list of what you have removed, if you can.
<SomeoneWeird> bleh, don't think I can, it happened over a week ago i've just been lazy about trying to fix it
<wilee-nilee> SomeoneWeird, You could make another account, just to compare.
<SomeoneWeird> hm? you don't mean what packages have I removed?
<wilee-nilee> SomeoneWeird, there are unity resets for 13.04 you might try that.
<SomeoneWeird> yeah
<wilee-nilee> NO to see if it happens there as well.
<SomeoneWeird> ahh, right
<SomeoneWeird> sec, will do
<SomeoneWeird> lmao I think i've really screwed something up
<SomeoneWeird> tried to login to new user and it just crashes back to login screne
<SomeoneWeird> *screen
<wilee-nilee> yes it seems so, o clones or images of the correct runnig setup?
<wilee-nilee> no*
<SomeoneWeird> unfortunately not
<SomeoneWeird> everything is alright for this account (apart from search not working) at the moment so I might make a backup and just leave it
<SomeoneWeird> probably not worth the trouble fixing
<SomeoneWeird> (which is probably going to end up being a reinstall)
<wilee-nilee> clone the install before you tweak it.
<SomeoneWeird> hrm, i just realized the upgrade i did (about 30 minutes ago) now makes my touchpad scroll not work too...
<SomeoneWeird> bleh
<wilee-nilee> I never upgrade myself
<SomeoneWeird> starting to see why people don't
<ali1234> this command should reinstall all the stuff you removed: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<ali1234> the ^ is important
<ali1234> of course, this is +1 so it might just make everything worse
<wilee-nilee> you can make package install lists save the sources if any extra and their keys and do it much faster
<SomeoneWeird> that is quite possible
<SomeoneWeird> it seems i'm missing a lot of unity-scope-* packages
<SomeoneWeird> what's the  ^ do?
<ali1234> it means ubuntu-desktop is a package group, not a single package
<ali1234> or something like that
<SomeoneWeird> ah cool
<SomeoneWeird> ok gunna reboot, if i'm not back in a couple minutes then something else has broken ಠ_ಠ
<wilee-nilee> That command will show a list of whats new to be installed, in other words the missing, good idea. ;)
<SomeoneWeird> hrm
<SomeoneWeird> ok well running that command make things better at least
<SomeoneWeird> the "social network" icon now comes up in the search
<SomeoneWeird> but nothing else
<SomeoneWeird> http://i.imgur.com/gOkZSHY.jpg
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | SomeoneWeird that is unreadable
<ubottu> SomeoneWeird that is unreadable: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<SomeoneWeird> eh?
<ali1234> why is it unreadable?
<SomeoneWeird> E: Unable to locate package unity-place-applications
<SomeoneWeird> hrm
<SomeoneWeird> that could be a problem
<wilee-nilee> the image try a look here. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-13-10/
<wilee-nilee> same as the 12.10 and 13.04 reset. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<SomeoneWeird> nup
<SomeoneWeird> --reset-icons replaced the default icons, still nothing more in search though
<wilee-nilee> SomeoneWeird, That reset needs a reboot or logout I think, at least the earlier ones did.
<SomeoneWeird> wilee-nilee, i did :)
<SomeoneWeird> (rebooted)
<SomeoneWeird> I have a feeling maybe a lens package is corrupt
<SomeoneWeird> gunna purge + reinstall all of them
<SomeoneWeird> hm, nup
<SomeoneWeird> think i've given up
<iceroot_> is MIR now installed by default in 13.10? or is the current iso still only using X11? (on intel vga)
<bazhang> !info libmirserver1
<ubottu> libmirserver1 (source: mir): Display server for Ubuntu - server library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.10+13.10.20130829.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 1701 kB
<BluesKaj> "Morning folks
<penguin42> "afternoon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
<iceroot_> bazhang: thank you, so as it seems MIR finally reached the repos
<iceroot_> not bad one month before the release....
<Frank81> Hello any one in here knows how to fix the problem that there is no usb keyboard regonized on entering luks password?
<Frank81> coz since kernel 3.8 + till 3.11 i have no keyboard anymore to enter luks password with 3.8 all work well
<Frank81> can some one plz point me to infos about the bug reporting prozess?
<IdleOne> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Frank81> the kernel is a package too? shall i simply write the name of the kernel img?
<Frank81> hmmm or hmm maybe some one is needed to define that better
<Frank81> after upgrading the kernel not all moduls get loaded as needed befor luks gets loaded
<Frank81> what package is that?
<penguin42> to report a kernel bug it's     ubuntu-bug linux
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> Frank81: Hmm so all the modules are there they just aren't being added to the initramfs?
<Frank81> penguin42: i am right that it is a kernel bug when after upgrading kernel not all needed moduls get loaded anymore?
<penguin42> Frank81: Hmm that probably depends why they don't get loaded
<Frank81> penguin42: it looks like that yes
<Frank81> i upgraded one machine with luks and lvm encrypted the usb keyboard don't gets regonized so i can't enter luks password
<penguin42> Frank81: If the modules are broken and won't load then that's definitely a kernel bug, if there is a bug in the thing that makes the initramfs not knowing to load the modules then that might be in the initramfs packages
<Frank81> when i boot old kernel 3.8 all works this applys to all kernels after 3.8 till 3.11
<penguin42> Frank81: Do you know that's a problem with modules not getting loaded?
<Frank81> i am not a mega linux geek only some advanced user and i can't simply expect any other fail
<penguin42> Frank81: OK, file it against linux because it works with older kernels but not newer
<Frank81> since it works with 3.8 and i googled this happend to many other distros befor and always it was that hid and usb don't got loaded
<penguin42> Frank81: can you get it to work with a non-USB keyboard?  What hardware is this on?
<Frank81> i have no ps/2 keyboard here and no adapter at present its a normal home pc with a asus mainboard and a AMD CPU i don't know exact chipset at present
<Frank81> but normal pc system 8gb ram all standart
<penguin42> ok, so you don't actually know it's to do with USB keyboards
<penguin42> it might be broken on your machine with all keyboards
<Frank81> thats right but i don't think so since it happend on other distros too i googled the whole day
<Frank81> penguin42 how would you track or debug that? simply getting a other keyboard? or any other alternate?
<penguin42> Frank81: Report the bug first
<penguin42> Frank81: I'd try and narrow it down; eg if it's only USB keyboards then you can say it must be something wrong with USB stuff, but if it also fails with a PS/2 then it's probably something else
<Frank81> i can't report the bug it complains about the old kernel
<penguin42>  <back in 30min - need to make a crumble>
<penguin42> Frank81: Sigh, that's dumb
<Frank81> ok so i simply wait some month with the old kernel and maybe reinstall later ^^
<penguin42> Frank81: You could try a dialy kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/   and see if that works
<penguin42> anyway, crumble time
<Frank81> ok i have a problem i found a real bug i have now verifyed that the usbhid driver gets loaded and status is ok but usb keyboard don't responds. problem applys to all kernels after 3.8 i can't report the problem with the pc coz i have no ps/2 keyboard and when i wanna do a bug report he tells me that my kernel package isn't a supported one for reporting bugs
<ikonia> Frank81: manually log the bug
<ikonia> who is "he"
<Frank81> good question where to do so ?
<penguin42> ikonia: ubuntu-bug I think
<ikonia> Frank81: launchpad.net
<ikonia> Frank81: it would be helpful to get someone else to verify this also and add to the bug report to add weight if it's generic and not specific to your hardware
<penguin42> ikonia: Except we don't normally do that for Kernel bugs
<ikonia> why not ?
<ikonia> (I'm assuming this is an ubuntu kernel package)
<penguin42> ikonia: For kernel bugs it's normally one bug per user
<ikonia> penguin42: that's why I'm saying if it's something that's generic/specific to his tin
<penguin42> ikonia: the normal advice is for kernel bugs to report separate bugs anyway and then figure out if it's shared because common symptoms might reflect underlying cause
<ikonia> that seems crazy for something that can be confirmed as a mass paroblem as you'll end up with numerous bugs
<penguin42> ikonia: I kind of agree, I've been around the loop a few times;
<ikonia> if someone has the same problem and can verify it, it seems crazy to log multiple bugs to verify it
<ikonia> if things are different, sure, but if the root cause or the actual bug can be confirmed as generic....it's crazy
<ikonia> Frank81: up to you how you do it, but personally I would try to confirm if it's generic or not and get an additional party to verify it
<penguin42> ikonia: Right, but how is he going to confirm it's generic or not; he just has something where it isn't allowing him to enter his luks password
<ikonia> penguin42 get others to confirm the same situation,
<ikonia> narrow it down from there
<Frank81> hmm i can't even get it reported logged in browsed the bugs but there was none exact like me one was a bluethoots keyboard and one has problems with a other passpharse
<ikonia> logging his own bug first then getting (if applicable) additional confirmation
<Frank81> hmmm i probally can't verify the bug my self with a virtualbox or such?
<Frank81> coz there it is other hardware the virtual one right?
<ikonia> Frank81: that will give you an idea of it's generic or not
<Frank81> ok so i should simply run that on a virtualbox ok
<ikonia> be interesting to see if you hit the same problem
<Frank81> we will soon know it ^
<Frank81> we will not know it
<Frank81> virtualbox is now broken too ^^ coz it has updated and whants the new kernel
<Frank81> :D
<alfonsojon> Hi.
<alfonsojon> I'm on the GT218 chipset (Nvidia GeForce 210)
<alfonsojon> I tried using Mir, and it failed. When Mir cannot be used, it'
<alfonsojon> it's supposed to fall back to XMir, correct?
<Daekdroom> alfonsojon, it falls back to X.org
<Daekdroom> XMir is what runs X applications under Mir.
<alfonsojon> Oh
<alfonsojon> Well, fallback failed
<alfonsojon> -sort of
<alfonsojon> I can have a working desktop, but it freezes after a second.
<alfonsojon> If I switch to a TTY session then come back, it unfreezes, but only for one second
<ali1234> that chipset doesnt work well with nouveau anyway
<Daekdroom> ali1234, as far as I know nouveau is supposed to use Mir, unlike the proprietary drivers.
<yofel> Daekdroom: nouveau does support Mir, but that's unrelated to the hardware support of nouveau
<Daekdroom> yofel, yeah, but if fallback happened, then he's probably using the proprietary drivers.
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> but hard to say unless really checking in Xorg.0.log what's really used
<ali1234> yeah, what i mean is nouveau freezes and crashes with many NV50 series cards even when you use it with X, so using it with mir probably won't be much better
<ali1234> also, isn't mir broken on nouveau at this exact point in time, or was that fixed?
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-25
<chrs-> is the crash reporter supposed to work on 14.10?
<chrs-> oh nevermind, i see the problem
<chrs-> i'm not fully up to date
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mate-Muuu> Hi everyone iI am on ubuntu MATE 14.10. when i run sopcast-player i get this:
<mate-Muuu> (sopcast-player.py:5065): libglade-WARNING **: unknown attribute `swapped' for <signal>.
<mate-Muuu> (sopcast-player.py:5065): libglade-WARNING **: unknown property `ubuntu_local' for class `GtkMenu'
<mate-Muuu> Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked
<mate-Muuu> Aborted (core dumped)
<mate-Muuu> any idea on what to do?
<brainwash> mate-Muuu: how did you install the sopcast-player?
<mate-Muuu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lyc256/sopcast-player-ppa
<mate-Muuu>  , edited it and change to saucy, no trosry error 403
<mate-Muuu> trusty
<brainwash> mate-Muuu: you should contact the package maintainer then
<mate-Muuu> the ppa one?
<mate-Muuu> ok
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> and maybe the actual developer of sopcast-player
<mate-Muuu> ok i'll send them email,
<brainwash> https://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<brainwash> great :)
<mate-Muuu> done
<thomaschaaf> Hello I installed utopic on a trusty vm and now that vm wont boot up anymore: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5910/Jing/2014-08-25_1348.png the vm is based on xen 4.1 (debian)
<thomaschaaf> anything I could do to debug?
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> good thanks lordievader - you?
<lordievader> elfy: Waking up, but furthermode okay ;)
<elfy> yea - a bit like that here too - not really wanting to go to work but heyho :p
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<MichaelP> kubuntu 14.10 kde 4.14 plasma 5... after installed plasma 5 power management configuration module not be loaded... The power management service apears not to be running... ..system seetting startup and shutdown.. background services.. says power management is running...  but under power management it is gray out
<lordievader> MichaelP: Anyhow, is the power management service running?
<MichaelP> lordievader: under startup and shutdown.. background services says it it
<lordievader> MichaelP: Is it running or not?
<MichaelP> startup and shutdown background services says it is... so what command wil tell
<MichaelP> http://i.imgur.com/D4c3QnM.png
<lordievader> MichaelP: Reading Riddel's comments I don't think this is a simple fix ;)
<MichaelP> it was good kde 4.13 with plasma 5... then kde 4.14 with plasma 5 when it started
<MichaelP> i running normal utopic 14.10 kde live.. then added ppa for plasma 5
<S0-2> Hi
<S0-2> I'm using 14.10 on a Nexus 7.. What's the password for phablet?
<S0-2> I'd like to install some stuff.
<S0-2> 'phablet' doesn't work as password as Google suggests.
<Beldar> S0-2, This ubuntu-touch?
<S0-2> Yes
<Beldar> S0-2, They have a channel, the utopic here is not the same, #ubuntu-touch
<S0-2> Ah, thanks.
<Beldar> no prob
<winael> Hi everyone
<winael> I need a little help to fill a bug about utopic-desktop-next (It feel like a bug)
<winael> in fact I don't know if it is an issue with the version itself or with Mir. According to dmesg I have a segfault with i915_dri.so module
<winael> the result is a beautiful black screen with the possibility to move the mouse before being on the login screen
<winael> I don't know if someone could help me to fill the bug, each time I want to report it, I jump to the how to fill a report bug wiki page :(
<trism> winael: you can use: ubuntu-bug mesa; if you can't get that to work the wiki page describes how to file on the website, but they will probably need the info from ubuntu-bug
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<chrs-> theres a problem with the apt-show-source command on 14.10
<chrs-> it dumps a bunch of ugly error messages to the screen
<chrs-> it's a perl script, i made a quick change to surpress them
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<andlabs> Hi. How do I DISABLE kde wallet ssh forwarding so I can enter myu ssh key on the command line? Thanks.
<lordievader> Good evening.
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<victoria> hello, pls
<victoria> i like to know how can i install zen cart on ubuntu 14.04. thanks
<BluesKaj> HI all
<TenLeftFingers> On both today's and yesterday's 14.10 Ubuntu Next image, after installation - the login gets stuck at the login screen. Has anyone experienced this / found a work around?
<chrs-> hi
<chrs-> everything on 14.140 seems pretty stable for me
<chrs-> except for wifi
<k1l_> chrs-: then dont use wifi ;p
<gabmus> hello everyone
<gabmus> i'd want to upgrade from trusty to utopic beta 1, i've heard there were some problems doing this upgrade, are they solved know?
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-29
<johnjohn101> beta is out! thanks for the work
<GabMus> hello people
<GabMus> big peoblem: i just updated to utopic and the nvidia drivers are not active: I have even reinstalled the nvidia-331-updates package, but my system still boots without any driver
<GabMus> anyone willing to help?
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * kickinz1 reboots
<elfy> hi brainwash :)
<brainwash> hey elfy
<brainwash> uhm, 14.10 is awesome :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey elfy, what's new ?
<elfy> ummm
<elfy> new kernel broke nvidia is today's thing :p
 * elfy is having a rest after the last day or two tied up with the beta
<BluesKaj> beta 1?
<BluesKaj> yeah I had the same trouble, had to revert to nouveau  , nvidia-331 wouldn't load the lpgin screen lightdm or X here
<BluesKaj> login screen
<cenobyte> +1 nvidia problem
<cenobyte> nouveau works great though :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> so far on plasma4 , not so good on plasma 5
<genii> Anyone else's nvidia drivers messed up after latest updates, or just me?
<Ampelbein> genii: not just you, nvidia-331 seems broken currently
<CountryfiedLinux> Does the beta release have Unity 7 or 8?
<shay_shay> does anyone know if ubuntu kernels support EFIStub?
<Beldar> shay_shay, this is the development channel for 14.10 by the way. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EFIBootLoaders
<shay_shay> i'm using 14.10
<shay_shay> xD
<Beldar> shay_shay, probably better for your search, https://www.google.com/search?q=EFIStub+ubuntu&btnG=Search&hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1
<shay_shay> ok^ first link, vague and possibly wrong about some points even though its official (efi stub cant load btrfs? wut.), second link is just a question in a forum where people responded with links from archwiki and debian.org, 3rd link is rodbooks which is outdated and says ubuntu doesnt support without kernel recompile, 4th link is gentoo, etc etc
<shay_shay> yeah so after doing research i came here
<shay_shay> not before
<shay_shay> but thanks
<Beldar> shay_shay, We never know what you know ar where you have been unless you say so. An empty question in a development channel is hardly usable, and by thew way your the one asking for help.
<Beldar> https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<shay_shay> i guess i should just check the kernel .config
<shay_shay> my bad
<Beldar> we can't read your mind
<shay_shay> Beldar: thanks for your attention, sorry i was a jerk :)
<EvilJay> Where some people see Xorg-breaking-bugs, I see an opportunity to learn lynx and irssi.
<_3vi1_> Anyone else got the "black screen" blues after last night's updates?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241869
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-30
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
<BluesKaj> elfy, kernel probs fixed yet?
<elfy> not this morning - and nouveau was like running up a hill backwards through molasses - so I'm currently in trusty :)
<elfy> such is the way of things sometimes :)
<BluesKaj> ok, I'm sticking with nouveau since it runs quite well here
<BluesKaj> for a while anyway
<elfy> could be a xubuntu/nouveau issue
<elfy> I'm just going to have a day in something old :)
<JEEB> hi, it seems like there could be some intel gpu driver issues with the first gen macbook and the 3.16 kernel. Anyone else have a 1st gen macbook on hand so he/she could check if similar results are obtained?
<JEEB> I had similar issues with (I think) 3.15 and 3.16 vanilla kernels on trusty, and now that utopic has 3.16 as its kernel I'm getting similar issues after upgrading
<JEEB> the issues mostly lead to either no picture on screen, or the initialization going wonky, or a kernel panic happening. I haven't had the kernel panic yet so I will not be posting a screenshot of one yet :)
<Sunstream> Is there a way I can test drive 14.1 without changing my O/S and screwing up my system
<JEEB> it's not 1, it's 10 (separate numbers), but you can just get the daily image and run it as a live image. or you can use a virtual machine
<BluesKaj> Sunstream, yes on live media just boot it and choose "Try Kubuntu"
<Sunstream> Well I have to use lubuntu to have a smooth running O/S on this old celery chipped laptop
<BluesKaj> or whatever flavour you like, excuse the typo ,,, too used to typing that
<elfy> :p
<JEEB> but yeah, anyone else here has an old first gen macbook?
<JEEB> I'd like to know if I'm the only one having these issues with 3.16 with it's iGPU
<BluesKaj> widh there was a kubuntu+1 chat, now that ubuntu is going it's own way more so than before mir etc
<BluesKaj> wish
<brainwash> JEEB: try 3.17 rc2 then
<elfy> BluesKaj: you'll not be alone
<elfy> probably an anythingbutubuntu+1 chat :p
<JEEB> brainwash, the problem is that utopic will be released with 16, no?
<BluesKaj> elfy, think it's time we applied to set up a separate kubuntu+1 room
<JEEB> and I'd really like to make sure this is not something specific to me
<JEEB> I would be surprised if it was, but I'd like to see someone else test this, too
<brainwash> JEEB: I guess so, but you need to verify if this problem is still happening with with 3.17
<JEEB> basically 2 times out of 3 I won't get to the login screen
<JEEB> either because of just nothing showing up or a kernel panic. I haven't gotten the panic yet, but when I do I can photo it I guess
<JEEB> brainwash, I would guess yes, but I guess I'll try later
<brainwash> also, please file a bug report on launchpad
<JEEB> I think the issue when I was on trusty happened with vanilla 3.15 and 3.16 at least
<JEEB> from kernel.ubuntu.org repos
<JEEB> and now utopic's standard kernel seems to do the same
<brainwash> JEEB: well, did you already check /var/log/syslog?
<brainwash> the kernel panic might be logged there
<JEEB> I'll check the next time a kernel panic happens, I had gone back to the normal trusty kernel after I got tired of booting the laptop three to four+ times to get it started :D
<JEEB> so I most probably don't have that log any more
<JEEB> now that I'm on utopic I will of course come up with it at some point
<brainwash> mmh, why do you run utopic in the first place?
<JEEB> I usually upgrade to +1 release around one to two months before the official release
<JEEB> (or clean install)
<brainwash> so you should be familiar with the bug reporting process :)
<JEEB> I think I have reported an issue at some point, but I was just trying to probe if anyone here had an old first-gen macbook so that I could make sure it's not some fluke for me only :D
<elfy> BluesKaj: maybe so - not going to be somewhere I would go though :)
<[4-tea-2]> I'm a little confused… What's the relationship between systemd and nfs on utopic? Has systemd swallowed all the stuff from nfs-common (e.g. rpc.statsd)?
<JEEB> but yes, I do have a launchpad account
<brainwash> JEEB: sure, I guess it's worth a try and ask if anyone here can confirm a bug
<BluesKaj> elfy, not a kde user?
<elfy> nope - xubuntu ;)
<brainwash> [4-tea-2]: systemd is not used by default
<[4-tea-2]> brainwash: that wasn't really my question. I'm using systemd on utopic. Yes, systemd-sysv.
<[4-tea-2]> …and I got my nfs mounts w/o nfs-common, that's why I'm asking.
<brainwash> not sure if anyone here can help you with systemd
<_3vi1_> Anyone know if there's a specific bug filed for the black-screen-at login bug a lot of us have been seeing since around the same time the 3.16.0-11 kernel packages landed?  (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241869)  I'm puzzled as to the real cause, because there are no Xorg.0.log errors and booting to old kernel does not fix it.
<[4-tea-2]> brainwash: That's okay, I don't need help, nothing is broken; just looking for understanding. I'll dive into the docs then.
<elfy> _3vi1_: not seen a specific new bug reported yesterday
<_3vi1_> elfy:  Me neither, and I've been up and down launchpad.
<elfy> [4-tea-2]: all I can find re systemd and nfs is a bit on the wiki
<[4-tea-2]> elfy: yeah, it's not really… comprehensive. :)
<elfy> indeed ;)
<[4-tea-2]> And I'm not sure it's really up to date, either.
<elfy> [4-tea-2]: no idea - you can't tell from last edit date either
<[4-tea-2]> elfy: " To get the timing correct we need to tell systemd explicitly that the mount depends on networking and on rpc.statd." - the current setup doesn't seem to need rpc.statd, and installing nfs-common actually fails. But, as I said, everything is working anyway, which is kinda confusing.
<[4-tea-2]> I wasn't aware that systemd did THAT.
<elfy> that must have been added in 2012 - diff's since then don't mention anything about that section :)
<elfy> [4-tea-2]: not really had much to do with systemd - boot it sometimes is all - and I've not used nfs for some time either
<elfy> _3vi1_: if you report it I'll me too it - can post it in thread as well if necessary
<[4-tea-2]> elfy: I suspect in the mean time systemd has swallowed the non-kernel parts of nfs, too. I'm just trying to get used to it, because I expect to be running it on loads of machines at work in the foreseeable future and I want to be prepared. :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> pitti would probably be the person to start with - he's the one who wanted it testing :)
<_3vi1_> elfy:  I'm thinking about it - I'm just wishing that someone with more details and a less exotic configuration had reported it.  I'm running bumblebee, but a lot of users experiencing the error are not.
<elfy> aaah
<[4-tea-2]> elfy: thanks a lot, I'll keep an eye open for him.
<elfy> _3vi1_: I get xorg errors if I try and use it - Fatal no x server type ones :)
<_3vi1_> elfy:  I wish I had an Xorg error at this point - that would make for a good bug report.  :)  I just get the black screen, and Xorg has no complaints except for missing dri3 - which I think is normal with utopics current Xorg version.
<elfy> I'll see if I can get one reported from my other utopic - biab
<elfy> _3vi1_: mmm - so that's odd - installed nvidia - boots to desktop but uses nouveau
<_3vi1_> elfy:  Weird.  I'm going to test something too - biab
<_3vi1_> ALRIGHT!  Got my black-screen-at-boot issue fixed (knock-on-wood)
<elfy> _3vi1_: well I've given up playing with that for the day lol
<_3vi1_> elfy:  I got it fixed here!
<_3vi1_> Something seems to have changed with the way the drivers are loaded...
<_3vi1_> In my case, I just had to blacklist nvidia-343...
<elfy> oh
<_3vi1_> I don't know if it was previously unloading via bbswitch properly (and now it doesn't), but... that seems to have worked around it for me.
<_3vi1_> Maybe you need to blacklist nouveau if you're trying to use nvidia, in your case.
<elfy> possibly - though I'll just for the moment wait for a day or two see what comes out of the pipeline, one way or the other they'll need to fix it
<elfy> thanks for the thoughts _3vi1_
<_3vi1_> Coolio.  Thanks for puzzling on this with me too, elfy.
<_3vi1_> I'll post my results in that thread and maybe it will help a dev with the real issue.
<elfy> okey doke
<elfy> aaah - I recognise the name now :p
<_3vi1_> :p
<_3vi1_> I'm going to run and look at my kern.log now...  My immediate suspicion is that bumblebeed is loading before the nvidia driver - causing the issue in my case.
<popey> anyone else getting broken desktop on nvidia?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8188295/
<popey> [    12.756] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<BluesKaj> yup, no desktop at all with nvidia, reverted to nouveau until the bug is fixed, but nouveau seems to work ok here , but I'm using KDE not unity
<BluesKaj> popey, ^
<popey> gah
<popey> BluesKaj: do you know if there's a bug for it?
<BluesKaj> popey, dunno, I haven't checked launchpad
<BluesKaj> bbl
<JEEBsv> hmm, anyone else seen this with a Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM? http://up-cat.net/p/e65dba77
<penguin42> I've seen hangs on Intel cards in the past, lots of different things can trigger it when some part of the stack breaks
<chrs-> i need to troubleshoot my wifi adapter
<chrs-> connection quality is very poor in 14.10
<chrs-> other devices connected don't seem to have much of a problem
<JEEBsv> I'll have to see if this kernel decides to panic at some point as the vanilla 3.16 kernel did on trusty, and at that point I might even make a bug report of sorts
<JEEBsv> (it seems like an old 1st gen macbook is having trouble with 3.15+ or so)
<JEEBsv> some of the time I get a black screen and never get to login, other times I get some mess on boot but actually get there, and then in other cases it just kernel panics and I never get to the login screen
<chrs-> sometimes when i boot on my pc laptop i see garbage on the screen temporarily
<ybon> Hi there :) Anyone able to give a hand on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1363408 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1363408 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "nvidia proprietary drivers are broken" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrs-> as if the video memory has random data in it or something
<chrs-> display buffer or whatever. but it does go away. not sure if it's wroth filing something for it
<penguin42> chrs-: Temporary crud on the screen isn't unusual as graphics drivers/systems take over
<brainwash> chrs-: filing a bug report could help to get the problem fixed, just make sure that you provide all the needed information (details about hardware,..)
<chrs-> yeah it seems like one of those things people just put up with or ignore
<chrs-> it's not a huge deal, but i have no idea how hard it is to fix, could be simple for all in kow
<chrs-> know*
#ubuntu+1 2014-08-31
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<elfy> hey BluesKaj wb :)
<BluesKaj> hi elfy thanks...how's it going ?
<elfy> not too bad  thanks - it's Sunday and the sun's out \o/
<BluesKaj> waiting for the sun, it's been raining for almost 3 days now
<elfy> I hope it turns up then
<BluesKaj> yeah, been a cool wet summer here
<elfy> not been too bad here in the UK tbh
<BluesKaj> Northern Ontario, Canada here, and the larger lakes haven't warmed up enough for comfortable swimming
<elfy> chilly :p
<BluesKaj> apparently the fishing is good tho :)
<elfy> ha ha
<robotti^> npa jännnä juttu
<robotti^> onpa
<BluesKaj> robotti^, join #ubuntu-fi
<robotti^> BluesKaj: sorry, I accidently changed my chat window to this and I did not notice it.
<BluesKaj> robotti^, np :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
 * penguin42 yawns at lordievader
<lordievader> Hey penguin42, rough night?
<penguin42> well I went to bed at about 4am I think
<lordievader> Hehe, you think :P
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> what's the status of the gcc5 transition in wily? are things beginning to stabilize?
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<OerHeks> one month until the final-beta :-)
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<maxb> Upgraded vivid->wily, now lightdm seems to not be starting unity for my main user, but logging into a guest session works.
<maxb> Is anyone able to suggest logfiles where I might look for enlightenment?
<lordievader> maxb: journalctl -u lightdm
<lordievader> Also: systemctl status ligthdm
<maxb> Hmm, a lack of actual errors :-/
<lordievader> maxb: Is it enabled?
<maxb> Hmm, some stuff about brltty, no-pinentry-gnome3 and upstart-event-bridge in ~/.xsession-errors
<maxb> Is what enabled?
<maxb> Moving aside all my user dotfiles bypassed the issue, I guess I move them back in stages and see when it breaks
<lordievader> maxb: Is lightdm enabled?
<maxb> yes, this was a fairly lightly customized Ubuntu installation. I didn't change display manager or desktop environment
<maxb> OK, so fairly unsurprisingly the problem is something in ~/.config
<maxb> Something in ~/.config/upstart/
<maxb> Apparently I have a ~/.config/upstart/gnome-keyring.conf which was the problem
<maxb> It looks like this was my attempt to prevent gnome-keyring from acting as a ssh agent
<maxb> unsure why this managed to block user session startup after upgrading, though
<arsson> Hey wily folks whats this? (org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchpad
<arsson> In order to work properly, Unity Tweak Tool recommends you install the necessary packages)?
<ObrienDave> the dependencies are not being resolved properly. enable ALL ubuntu repos
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-26
<lotuspsychje> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.9-1 (wily), package size 133 kB, installed size 680 kB
<lordievader> Good morning.
<vertago1> Hey I was testing 15.10 on one of my systems and ran into a potential issue with dm-raid and systemd's fsck at boot. Any tips on how to get at any log information which would help me out?
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<maxb> Is anyone else experiencing confusing "Duplicate sources.list entry" warnings from apt on wily? (though there don't seem to be any)
<maxb> Hmm. Issue no longer reproduces after commenting out sources.list entries; updating; uncommenting; updating
<lordievader> maxb: Haven't seen that, just updated.
<maxb> I'm now guessing it was some kind of local state issue, though I'm confused how, given I already deleted all the data in /var/lib/apt/lists/ once trying to fix it, and it persisted
<rrva> how can I use lz4 compression on kernel and initramfs in wily?
<rrva> to reduce boot time
<furkan> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<furkan> Upgrade complete
<furkan> The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process.
<furkan> well, that doesn't look too reassuring lol
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-28
<roasted__> hello friends
<roasted__> er, I thought I typed in kubuntu+1. Is there such a channel?
<DalekSec> This is for Kubuntu too.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<asad2005> I am trying to upgrade to 15.10 beta from 15.04 and getting an error of not enough space in root. df is showing 1.5GB free of my / drive. in that drive /var is 2.1 GB and /usr is 7.9 GB. How can i free more space in this drive i mean most folders seems the essentials my home drive has enough free space can i use that?
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> Why can't I install both libepoxy0:amd64 and libepoxy0:i386 at the same time?
<k1l_> are you sure that is needed? try to file a bug and see what the maintainer says about it
<penguin42> Wulf: In general you should be able to - although some packages are broken in not supporting multiarch; not checked that one though
<Wulf> maybe my question should be "how does multiarch work, how does the package manager decide that two packages can't both be installed"
<Wulf> I fail to see any big difference to e.g. zlib1g
<penguin42> Wulf: I can't remember the details; but I think the primary thing is that the same file shouldn't exist in both packages
<Wulf> never mind, found it. control misses "Multi-Arch"
<penguin42> Wulf: Most stuff that used to be in /usr/lib is now in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<Wulf> penguin42: zlib1g share some files in use/share/doc
<penguin42> Wulf: But just turning that on wont fix it, things have to put the files in the right directories and use them
<Wulf> penguin42: the lib goes into separate dirs, so I should be okay here
<Wulf> same "bug" exists in debian. Should I then open two bug reports, one for debian, one for ubuntu?
<penguin42> Wulf: Open the debian one, then open the ubuntu one and you can add a reference to the debian one
<Wulf> nm, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=792714
<ubottu> Debian bug 792714 in libepoxy0 "libepoxy0: missing Multi-Arch: same" [Normal,Open]
<asad2005> I tried upgrading to 15.10 beta and update-manager failed at package installation two packages failed one is modemmanager and nfs-common now i am stuck how can i undo the changes before i restart?
<asad2005> a message came that a recovery will start but didnot
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-29
<MonkeyDust> during apt-get dist-upgrade, wily is always saying ''Ubuntu-MATE 15.10 _Wily Werewolf_ - Alpha i386 (20150625)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter'
<MonkeyDust> is this something i should report?
<asad2005> Yesterday i upgraded to 15.10 beta and the update manager at the end of package installation it complained about two packages one is modemanager and second is nfs-common and i think it gave a message to dpkg --configure -a then application freezed and i had to terminate it. I did the requested command as well as apt-get update/upgrade and dist-upgrade and all went well. Shoul i restart my PC without fea
<asad2005> r or should i check somthing before that?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
#ubuntu+1 2015-08-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-29
<DeathRowe> Anyone know what kernel is supposed to be in 16.10?
<ativauman> Hi, is anyone online right now?
<aguitel> what is the kernel version from next ubuntu ?
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.9136.37 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<k1l> i doub tit will stay on 4.4
<aguitel> same 16.04 ?
<k1l> the standard kernel seems to be 4.4 still on 16.10. but i guess it will be 4.7
<aguitel> k1l, ok
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-30
<ozmage> hello
<ozmage> ubuntu 16.10 is using systemd only ? now ?
<ozmage> i can download the daily build and expect a systemd only init ?
<ozmage> zero sysv ?
<ozmage> im downloading now
<ikonia> systemd has replaced sysv init and upstart a few releases ago
<ikonia> the future is systemd, so you need to accept it
<Testing14565> Hello! Can I ask when is 16.10 going to use the 4.6 kernel? :)
<jamie_1> hey i am currently running on ubuntu 16.10 and i am having an issue with a package conflict between libproxy1 and libproxy1v5 any solutions for this? i have to have libproxy1
<mjz19910> Hi
#ubuntu+1 2016-08-31
<JonOomph> Hi! I just noticed that something seems broken with libunittest++ on yakkety (amd64). I'm unable to link against it. But the x86 version of libunittest++ for yakkety works fine. Just curious if anyone had a suggestion. I get lots of errors like this: libunittest++.a(TestReporter.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S against symbol `_ZTVN8UnitTest12TestReporterE' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC.  Thanks!
<zetheroo> Are there plans to have ZFS in the Ubuntu installer?
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-01
<Volkodav> You put it on hold
<timppa> Hi!
<timppa> I just upgraded my laptop to 16.10. I wish to test out unity8 but I cannot add ubuntu1 account and downloads on apps does  not work. Any idea how to fix this?
<timppa> ping!
<timppa> Anyone know how to add ubuntu1 account on Ubuntu 16.10?? I'd like to use/test unity8
<timppa> Currently I cannot install any apps :/
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-02
<guest0815> hello. I was wondering – wasn't 16.10 supposed to come with more recent kernels? I'm still getting 4.4 updates and the release isn't that far off. Has there been a change of plans?
<OerHeks> Our Yakkety kernel is currently based on v4.6.7. We briefly had a v4.6 based kernel in yakkety-proposed, but it was revoked due to it's lack of support for some arm64 platforms. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Newsletter/
<OerHeks> and 4.8 is planned too.
<guest0815> OerHeks: ok, thanks for the info! Hope it all goes smoothly.
<OerHeks> many improvements with those newer kernels, especially new hardware.
<maxb> Yeah, laptops with USB 3.1 Gen2 ports need at least 4.6. Which is why I'm using a http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ kernel on Xenial for now :-)
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-03
<Dreaman> how to upgreat to ubuntu 16.10
#ubuntu+1 2016-09-04
<Dreaman> how to upgreat to 16.10
<Dreaman> how to upgreat ubuntu to 16.10 alpha beta
<ikonia> alpha beta ?
<ikonia> it's either an alpha release or a beta release
<Dreaman> just terminal command to upgreat ubuntu ti 16,10
<Dreaman> to
<Dreaman> 16.10
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ sudo su
<Dreaman> [sudo] password for nikolov:
<Dreaman> root@ubuntu-ivan:/home/nikolov# sudo do-release-upgrade
<Dreaman> Проверка за наличие ново издание на Убунту
<Dreaman> Не е намерено ново издание
<Dreaman> root@ubuntu-ivan:/home/nikolov#
<BluesKaj> any reports about NM not recognizing ethernet NIC on Yakkety?
<BluesKaj> after last weeks freeze
<ikonia> Dreaman: no
<ikonia> you should not be using sudo su
<ikonia> and got to be honest - if you can't understand the docs for how to upgrade, you really shouldn't be running a pre-release version
<Dreaman> no use new kernel
<ikonia> what ?
<Dreaman> with 126.04
<Dreaman> 16.04
<ikonia> what are you trying to do sorry ?
<ikonia> you want to use the 16.10 kernel with 16.04 ?
<ikonia> is that what you are saying ?
<Dreaman> upgread to unstable ubuntu 16.10
<Dreaman>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.7.2-040702-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 1,35GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,9GiB, 67,1% free ** Disk: Total: 918,5GiB, 89,1% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV770 LE [Radeon HD 4830] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI ** Ethernet: NVIDIA Corporation MCP77 Ethernet **
<Dreaman> Uptime: 1h 34m 57s **
<Dreaman> yesd
<Dreaman> yes
<ikonia> you don't want to upgradr to 16.10
<ikonia> it's an unstable pre-release version
<Dreaman> yes
<Dreaman> how to install
<ikonia> what are you trying to do exactly ?
<Dreaman> install 16.10 ubuntu
<BluesKaj> atm some users/testers have ethernet connection recognition problems with network-manager on 16.10
<ikonia> Dreaman: I don't believe you should try to install 16.10
<Dreaman> beta alpha
<ikonia> it's not a beta alpha
<ikonia> there is no such thing as a beta alpha
<BluesKaj> beta 1
<Dreaman> command upgreat to 16.10
<Dreaman> terminal
<ikonia> Dreaman: no - you don't want to do this
<Dreaman> simple cuestion
<ikonia> if the instructions to upgrade are too complex, you should not be running pre-release
<ikonia> Dreaman: use 16.04 stable
<Dreaman> not work
<Dreaman> ok
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-28
<aleph-ronquillo> hi?
<aleph-ronquillo> hi?
<tesko> hi oerheks 
<uebera||> Hi. I recompiled the current unbound sources  on Xenial (in a build container) and tried to install it on Xenial (new dependencies are seemingly not a problem, i.e., they can be satisfied). While "unbound -v -d" worked flawlessly, starting it via systemd never finishes. Have there been changes to the systemd configuration that could explain this (and are these documented somewhere)?
<ducasse> uebera||: this channel is only for the development release - 17.10 atm
<uebera||> yes, I'm talking about the 17.10 sources.
<ducasse> ah, right.
<Asad2005> This is the second time that when i come to unlock my screen the login screen is not taking keyboard input? 
<Asad2005> i am on 17.10? How do go around this or atleast if there is away to kill just the x server instead of reboot
<ducasse> ctrl+alt+f1, log in, kill x. also try just switching to console and back (ctrl+alt+f1 then alt+f7)
<uebera||> Asad2005: Did you wait a while (and maybe move the mouse around)? On a slower Xenial machine, I'm usually greeted with the lock screen showing the time when I left the machine the day before. Depending on the load, it takes up to 120 seconds to update/respond.
<Asad2005> ducasse: The command is just "kill x" ? I tried the other alternatives already
<ducasse> Asad2005: no, find the pid and use that. alternatively, 'sudo systemctl restart lightdm'
<Asad2005> ducasse: the unlock greeter seems to be the GDM, how can i tell if i am using lightdm?
<Asad2005> ducasse: I think i have installed GDM before upgrading my 17.04 to 17.10 when i was trying gnome
<ducasse> Asad2005: try that command with 'gdm' or 'gdm3' instead of 'lightdm'
<Asad2005> i have restrted gdm but the system freezed and i had to reboot
<Asad2005> Currently the 17.10 is with lightdm or gdm and how do i switch to lightdm until the ubutu team do the upgrade
<tesko> i think im still running unity
<ducasse> Asad2005: i don't mean to be rude, but if you don't know how to do these things you should probably not be running a development release...
<Asad2005> ducasse: You may be right but i am always experemnting and taking the chance and also learning as if i dont put my foot on the wet area i will never learn
<ikonia> a development release is not the place to learn the fundementals
<ducasse> Asad2005: you can still learn plenty by using a stable release, it's usually not recommended to run development releases without a reason
<Asad2005> I want to switch back to lightdm can someone please tell me which command to do this
<ducasse> Asad2005: dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ducasse> Asad2005: we _are_ trying to give you constructive advice
<Asad2005> ducasse: Thanks a lot
<Asad2005> ducasse: I have changed it back thanks i will reboot
<tesko> doesnt take half an hour to reboot
<ikonia> he won't be back as he didn't like being told running an development release was not inline with his current experince level 
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-29
<uebera||> Hi. I recompiled the current unbound sources on Xenial (in a build container) and tried to install it on Xenial (new dependencies are seemingly not a problem, i.e., they can be satisfied). While "unbound -v -d" worked flawlessly, starting it via systemd never finishes. Have there been changes to the systemd configuration that could explain this (and are these documented somewhere)?
<nacc> uebera||: did you look at the changelog of the new source package?
<nacc> uebera||: or the diff between the two source packages? or the changelog for systemd?
<tesko> can someone tell me the command to upgrade to a new version of the same os... i cant wait for the next ubuntu
<tesko> i just forgot it
<uebera||> nacc: I was hoping that someone here could provide me with the gist of it (because s/he followed the development) so that I don't have to look into the changes in detail.
<ducasse> tesko: you mean 17.04 -> 17.10?
<tesko> no for when 18.04 comes out
<tesko> nm i found it out for myself
<ducasse> that's a year away, why are you worrying about that now?
<tesko> i was just wondering
<tesko> ubuntu i just upgraded some packages
<tesko> kernel not upgrading till 4.13.0
<tesko> er 
<tesko> 4.14.1
<ducasse> no, artful is on 4.12.0.11
<ducasse> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12.0.11.12 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<tesko> im running 4.13.0-999-generic
<tesko> with no problems at all
<ducasse> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tesko> i dont recommend others update their kernel
<tesko> like i do
<nacc> tesko: ok, then stop asking for unsupported things in a support channel :)
<tesko> nacc: is what im on now called unity?
<tesko> the wm
<nacc> tesko: I don't know?
<tesko> the one ubuntu is packaged with.. has the icons on the side
<nacc> tesko: ubuntu has both unity and gnome. gnome is now the default in 17.10
<nacc> tesko: i don't know what you're running, as that's up to you
<oerheks> never seen car owners asking someone to tell what car they drive
<oerheks> this happens only in linux :-D
<nacc> heh
<nacc> tesko: you should be able to see it in the `ps aux` output if you have unity running
<tesko> yep
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-30
<Squarism> So is wayland the default in 17.10? Unity totally gone?
<ducasse> as i told you, yes, it's the default for gnome. unity is still in the repos, but only in maintenance mode afaik.
<Squarism> ducasse, and gnome is the default window manager?
<Squarism> double default so to speak
<Squarism> =D
<ducasse> default desktop environment, yes. (a window manager does nothing except manage windows)
<Squarism> ducasse, ah thanks. My linux knowledge is not what it should be. I thought Gnome was a window manager only. 
<ducasse> Squarism: nope. it uses one, though, as part of the package.
<Squarism> Gnome = "Desktop Environment"
<Squarism> then?
<ducasse> yes. like unity, kde, xfce etc. openbox, for example, is a wm.
<Squarism> Ive gotten the impression Wayland is near revolutionary. Am I wrong about that? 
<Squarism> Like - everything that feels in-concise/dated about ubuntu desktop will suddenly feel Next Gen/Fresh/State of the art
<Squarism> ...when Wayland runs under the hood instead, that is.
<ducasse> imo; yes, you're wrong about that. :)
<ducasse> but yes, there are positive (and negative) changes
<StrangeNoises> ooh, ontopic...Is wayland supposed to work with Nouveau yet? (When I try it, I don't get the session login options for wayland, only xorg)
<StrangeNoises> otoh wayland/nouveau seems to work on archlinux ;-)
<StrangeNoises> i ask because, particularly in the world of HiDPI, there seems to be fewer problems on my intel/wayland machine than nvidia/xorg machine
<ducasse> afaik, it depends on the driver version and wayland version. i might be wrong, though, i avoid nvidia like the plague.
<ducasse> (and that other question i originally replied to wasn't really a support question at all, imo, so probably not ontopic ;)
<StrangeNoises> grr. everything seems to say wayland works on nouveau. nothing in logs to explain why it's not even trying, not even showing the desktop session (which is installed)
<StrangeNoises> googling just brings up ancient articles over the last few years.
<Squarism> So great canonical dropped their MIR project. If theres one thing linux doesnt need its further fragmentation
<tsimonq2> Squarism: That's not dropped
<tsimonq2> Squarism: Just on the desktop
<tsimonq2> Squarism: Their focus for that is now IoT
<StrangeNoises> hah. got it. nouveau with wayland achieved by following a tip in the archlinux forums :-)
<StrangeNoises> specifically, to add "MUTTER_ALLOW_HYBRID_GPUS=1" to /etc/environment. also some hints on how to make it work with prop.drivers which i may come to.
<Squarism> tsimonq2, IoT?
<tsimonq2> Squarism: Internet of Things
<Squarism> ah ok
<foo74> hi everyone, I thought I heard Martin mention on Linux Unplugged that Ubuntu (non flavored) doesn't participate in Beta 1. I am confused on Beta release versus daily builds here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
#ubuntu+1 2017-08-31
<nacc> foo74: afaik, the betas aren't out yet
<nacc> foo74: what is your confusion?
<foo74> What is the difference between a daily build and, for example, Beta 2 when it comes out? Or is Beta 2 just a 'stake in the ground' for that particular day?
<oerheks> the day beta 2 is released, the daily could be different.
<foo74> ok, thanks oerheks
<NotDisliked> Anyone know why I don't have an option to use Wayland in gdm?  There's just no gear next to the login button.  I'm running the 17.10 daily build
<lotuspsychje> NotDisliked: i think wayland is now default
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/ubuntu-17-10-gnome-3-26
<NotDisliked> It should be default but my session is still very much X11
<gonyere> So, I've been running Ubuntu 17.10 for a couple months now and its been working splendidly. However, it just rebooted and the launcher is no longer auto-hiding, and I cannot access the 'Appearances' section of system settings to change it - it is simply not there. 
<gonyere> perhaps related... is the ubuntu dock extension supposed to be unable to be turned off?
<popey> gonyere: interesting, wonder if that's intentional
<gonyere> IDK, I finally managed to simply remove it via apt (gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock), and got back to a normal GNOME shell... seems like it ought to be able to simply be disabled tho
<popey> Oh, if getting to a "normal" GNOME Shell was the goal, then there is a separate session I think you can install
<popey> and then logout / login and you're done
<popey> it's not installed by default but is supported
<gonyere> Not anymore. Prior to 17.10 there was Unity, but as of 17.10 Ubuntu has moved back to GNOME
<valorie> the beta 1 milestone isos have dropped, and a few of us are seeding the torrents
<valorie> more seeders would be helpful
<valorie> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<valorie> quick way to find them all: control f "beta"
<singlemale35> hi , i upgraded from 16.04 to 17.10 now i get an error on boot uknown file sytem, how can i fix please?
<valorie> how did you upgrade, singlemale35?
<singlemale35> by using the ubuntu dvd 17.10
<valorie> so you made a fresh install, not an upgrade
<singlemale35> no it gave me the option to uprade on the dvd install
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> at what point do you get this error message?
<valorie> and what flavor are you upgrading?
<singlemale35> its when i try and boot from start without dvd
<singlemale35> upgrading from 16.04 to artful 17.10
<valorie> stock ubuntu then?
<singlemale35> yes
<valorie> hmmm, seems a bit chancy
<valorie> I hope you have a good backup of your data
<valorie> for one thing, you're moving from Unity to Gnome
<valorie> from x.org to Wayland
<valorie> quite a move
<singlemale35> ok
<valorie> anyway, neither here nor there I guess
<valorie> if you can get to a terminal, I would try sudo apt install -f where f=fix
<valorie> so control f2 or so
<valorie> and then: `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> without the backticks
<singlemale35> ok ty
<singlemale35> hi i got ubuntu 17.10 by erasing it and re-installing (note: i had no data to lose so it was ok for me to do it )
<singlemale35> to work ^
<valorie> excellent, singlemale35
<singlemale35> I am on it right now :)
 * valorie is on kubuntu artful as well
<valorie> I have been since the alpha 1
<singlemale35> ahh
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-01
<roasted> hi friends. just curious about something. I spun up 17.10 on an old laptop with a 2nd gen i5. When I log in to wayland, it flips over to xorg. Is this intended behavior at the moment?
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<tsquar3d> Hey all -- I'm getting a login cycle when trying to boot into the new desktop environment... 
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: its recommended to help testing on a fresh iso daily install
<lotuspsychje> tsquar3d: not upgrade yet
<lotuspsychje> tsquar3d: from wich version did you upgrade test?
<tsquar3d> Right... I am just wondering if this is a common issue as of right now. 
<tsquar3d> lotuspsychje: The current one in apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> tsquar3d: you was on 16.04?
<tsquar3d> Yep
<Bashing-om> tsquar3d: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2370233 .
<lotuspsychje_> tsquar3d: i tested fresh installs, all went good here
<deepesh> Hello
<deepesh> I accidentally started the download of 17.10 and cancelled in between
<deepesh> but my sudo apt-get upgrade shows still shows to upgrade something
<ducasse> deepesh: try to edit your sources.list back to zesty and see if that is all that is needed. if not you might have a problem.
<deepesh> can you please explain in detail @ducasse
<ducasse> edit /etc/apt/sources.list, replace all occurrences of 'artful' with 'zesty'
<jtaylor> that won't really help, you cannot easily downgrade a half upgraded distro
<jtaylor> best option is to fully upgrade or reinstall
<ducasse> if it was aborted during downloading as he says it might work, if the only change made has been to sources.list
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who had the chance to test the new wayland session on nvidia quadro by any chance?
<AureliusO> Hey all, since updating yesterday I have been unable to change any display settings via the Displays tool.  I did not see something posted for a bug yet and was wondering if anyone had experienced anything similar.
<AureliusO> Please disregard, I was able to locate a bug report.
<AureliusO>  /w 2
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-02
<maxb> I just booted an artful laptop for the first time away from my home wifi network/
<maxb> The boot hung because systemd-networkd-wait-online decided to wait forever for a network connection it was never going to get
<maxb> It seems like this would be a known issue if it was happening to everyone, but Google isn't turning up anything obvious
<maxb> If anyone has any suggestions that would enhance the usefulness of a bug report, please let me know
<maxb> On a different networking topic ... network-manager seems to be failing to inform systemd-resolved of DNS servers until I manually restart network-manager .... any thoughts on tracking that one down?
<maxb> Argh.
<maxb> Turned out to be a missing dbus activation symlink
<maxb> Presumably because I had systemd-resolved disabled at the time of upgrading to artful
<__martin__> greetings folks; any mitigation yet for broken (x)randr / monitors.xml after kernel 4.12.0-12 + some xorg pkg update?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
#ubuntu+1 2017-09-03
<chakli> https://askubuntu.com/questions/952331/grub-efi-amd64-signed-package-failed-to-install-on-ubuntu-17-04
<chakli> can some one take a look at this question?
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-27
<neildugan> I think it would be very nice to have the ability to control what happens when the laptop lid is closed in the gnome GUI configuration ... so you can choose what happens when the laptop lid is closed like suspend/do nothing etc.
#ubuntu+1 2018-08-30
<qwebirc50077> Hi all. I would really like to use qemu 12.2 with ubuntu 18.04. Can I expect a point release to include this verion of qemu some time soon or should I go and compile from source?
<cpaelzer> qwebirc50077: a point release will never get the 2.12 bump
<cpaelzer> for the SRU policy not allowing that
<cpaelzer> but there are other options
<qwebirc50077> Ok, Im listening :)
<cpaelzer> you will shortly after 18.10 is released find a new version of the Ubuntu Cloud Archive
<cpaelzer> maybe there is a pre version already, let me hceck
<cpaelzer> in general look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/CloudArchive
<cpaelzer> yeah so no UCA-Rocky (which is based on Cosmic) yet
<cpaelzer> but it will be
<cpaelzer> hmm I don't see the new qemu in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cloud-archive/+archive/ubuntu/rocky-staging
<cpaelzer> odd
<cpaelzer> I hope they won't do it differently than usual :-/
<qwebirc50077> I have read that the new qemu will be in 18.10
<cpaelzer> yes it will
<cpaelzer> actually it already is
<cpaelzer> since 6 weeks or so - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu/1:2.12+dfsg-3ubuntu1
<qwebirc50077> is there any way I can use that package. Sorry if I am asking dumb questions
<cpaelzer> qwebirc50077: uh I just learned no new libvirt/qemu in UCA-Rocky
<cpaelzer> unusual but the decision of the openstack team
<cpaelzer> qwebirc50077: you can "use" it in Bionic at the risk of creating a frankenstein system that has odd issues
<cpaelzer> or you can use it by upgrading to Cosmic
<cpaelzer> for the first you want to add cosmic repos to your Bionic and apt-pin so that just qemu and required deps come from Bionic
<cpaelzer> for the latter do-release-upgrade
<qwebirc50077> cpaelzer: Thanks for your help. Looks like Ill give cosmic a shot.
<ducasse> qwebirc50077: for the future, 18.04 questions go in #ubuntu, this channel is for the current dev release
<qwebirc50077> Noted. Thanks
<ghormoon18> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<ghormoon18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ghormoon18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ghormoon18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<oerheks> hi el
<TroniQ89> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<TroniQ89> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TroniQ89> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TroniQ89> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<grumble13> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<grumble13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<grumble13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<grumble13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<balrog5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<balrog5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<balrog5> A fascinating blog where freenode staff member Matthew mst Trout recounts his experiences of eye-raping young children https://MattSTrout.com/
<balrog5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan kloeri Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Contessa2> Read wһаt IᖇϹ іᥒᴠeѕtіgatіvе ϳοurᥒаlіsts һaᴠe ᥙᥒсഠ⋁еrᥱd оn thе freenoⅾе ⲣеdорһilіa ѕсaᥒdɑⅼ һttps⁚/∕ᥱᥒсyсⅼⲟрeⅾіаⅾrɑⅿаtiϲɑ․rs⁄ᖴreenoⅾeɡatе
<Contessa2> A faѕⅽіᥒɑtiᥒɡ bⅼⲟg wһᥱrᥱ frеᥱᥒοdᥱ stаff ⅿembᥱr Ϻɑtthеᴡ ⅿst Τrout doc∪ⅿentѕ һⅰѕ ᥱⲭⲣerienсes eỿe˗rɑрinɡ yοunɡ ϲhіlԁren һttрѕː᜵/MɑttЅᎢrоut．ϲοⅿ/
<Contessa2> Ι thoᥙɡht ỿοᥙ gᥙуs ⅿіɡһt bᥱ ⅰntеrᥱѕtᥱd ⅰn this bⅼoɡ bу frᥱᥱᥒⲟԁᥱ staff mеⅿber Ᏼryɑᥒ klοᥱrі Оѕtᥱrɡaаrԁ httрѕ⁚∕∕brуaᥒഠѕtᥱrgаarԁ․сoⅿ／
<Contessa2> Ꮃіth оᥙr IᎡϹ ɑd ѕеr∨ⅰⅽe yοᥙ cɑn reаϲһ ɑ glοbɑⅼ auⅾiеᥒсᥱ οf еntrᥱрrеᥒᥱ∪rѕ and feᥒtɑᥒyl adⅾⅰсtѕ ᴡitһ eⲭtraοrⅾiᥒɑrỿ ᥱnɡagᥱⅿent rɑtеs﹗ һttⲣѕ⠆/᜵wⅰⅼⅼiamⲣіtcⲟϲk․сom⧸
<Algernop4> І thougһt уо∪ g∪ys ⅿіght be intereѕtᥱⅾ іn tһіs bⅼоɡ bỿ frᥱеᥒⲟⅾᥱ stаff ⅿᥱmbᥱr Ⲃrỿɑn kⅼⲟeri Οstеrgаɑrⅾ httpѕ∶⁄⁄bryаᥒоѕtergаard.ⅽоm/
<Algernop4> Ꮤⅰtһ о∪r ⅠᏒⅭ аⅾ ser∨ⅰⅽe yⲟᥙ ⅽаn rеɑϲh а ɡⅼоbаl audⅰᥱnсᥱ ഠf eᥒtrᥱⲣrᥱᥒеᥙrs аᥒd fеᥒtаᥒуl aⅾⅾiϲts wⅰth ᥱⅹtrаοrԁіnɑrу еngagеmеᥒt rɑtesⵑ httⲣѕ˸᜵⁄ᴡiⅼliampⅰtсഠсk.ⅽоm∕
<Algernop4> ᖇеad ᴡhɑt ⅠᖇС inᴠᥱstⅰgatіⅴᥱ ϳoᥙrᥒalⅰsts һaᴠе unϲⲟvеrᥱԁ on thе frееᥒоdᥱ ⲣeⅾⲟрhіliа sϲаᥒⅾɑl һttps˸/⧸еnсуcⅼоⲣеⅾⅰаԁrɑⅿɑtⅰcа．rѕ/ᖴrᥱᥱnоԁеɡɑte
<Algernop4> А fasⅽіnatⅰᥒg bⅼⲟɡ ᴡһerе freеnⲟⅾe ѕtaff mᥱⅿbᥱr Mаtthеw mst Τrоut ԁоcumеntѕ his ᥱxⲣerіеnϲᥱs ᥱyе﹣rаpіᥒg ỿο∪ᥒg сhilⅾrеn httрs᛬∕∕МɑttSᎢrഠᥙt․соm⧸
<circle> Ꮢeаd whɑt ΙRϹ in⋁ᥱstⅰgɑtіⅴе јourᥒaliѕts hаᴠе ∪ᥒϲоvᥱrᥱⅾ оᥒ thе freᥱnodе ⲣеdഠⲣhiⅼiа sсаᥒdɑⅼ һttрѕ˸⁄∕еnсуⅽloⲣеⅾіɑԁraⅿatica.rs⧸Freᥱnоdеɡаtе
<circle> A fɑѕсⅰnаtⅰᥒɡ bⅼⲟɡ ᴡһᥱrе frеᥱᥒodᥱ ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Ϻatthеw mѕt Ꭲrⲟ∪t ԁоⅽ∪ⅿеᥒtѕ һiѕ еⲭрᥱriеncеs ᥱye－raрiᥒg yоuᥒg сhіⅼⅾrеn һttpѕ﹕⧸／ᎷɑttSΤroᥙt．ϲoⅿ/
<circle> І tһⲟᥙɡht уⲟ∪ ɡᥙyѕ mⅰɡһt be іnterestᥱⅾ ⅰᥒ tһіѕ blⲟg by freenⲟԁe ѕtаff meⅿbᥱr Ⲃrуɑn kⅼoᥱrі Оѕtᥱrɡааrd һttрs∶∕／brуaᥒⲟѕtᥱrɡaɑrⅾ․ⅽom/
<circle> Ꮃⅰtһ ഠ∪r ⅠᏒC аⅾ ѕᥱr⋁іⅽе yо∪ cɑn rеасһ а glοbaⅼ auԁiᥱnⅽᥱ ഠf еntrеⲣrеnᥱ∪rѕ aᥒԁ fᥱᥒtanyⅼ addictѕ witһ eⲭtrɑordіᥒаrу еᥒɡɑgeⅿеnt rɑtᥱs! httрs：⁄⁄ᴡilⅼⅰɑⅿрitсоϲk․сοⅿ⁄
<ChmEarl> ¢lear
#ubuntu+1 2019-08-30
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Transitional package - chromium-browser -> chromium snap. In component universe, is optional. Version 76.0.3809.100-0ubuntu1~snap1 (eoan), package size 47 kB, installed size 158 kB
<thaurwylth> Do interesting discussions about 19.10 alpha phase ever happen? I mean, are there active threads about it on Ubuntuforums, or Reddit, or why not here also? Or are there too few people interested in pre-beta or everyone is busy?
<Bashing-om> thaurwylth: So far 19.10 has no issues to discuss - in my case anyway :P
<thaurwylth> OK!
<Bashing-om> thaurwylth: There is the quality assurance tracker that you can join, for xubuntu in particular. 
<thaurwylth> Anyways, the kernel.org PHB Crystal Ball says that there might be a kernel release before the kernel D-day in late September. Is there a period when the Crystal Ball already knows the release date as a 100 5 certainty? (I don't know how it works, so I'm asking.)
<Bashing-om> thaurwylth: Well we are in feature freeze As of August 22nd, with a release target date of September 26th.
<thaurwylth> Do you mean beta release? Because I thought the actual release date was supposed to be 26 Oct.
<thaurwylth> But I was actually asking about the kernel Crystal Ball.
<Bashing-om> thaurwylth: Correct - the Beta , as to "kernel Crystal Ball" I can not relate.
<thaurwylth> Also, 100 5 = 100 %, some sort of shift mismatch there.
<thaurwylth> I'll be off now!
#ubuntu+1 2019-09-01
<SpmP> On 19.10 using Compiz, and after update this morning things are weird: No desktop/bacground image, no dark themes, and scrolling in terminal is odd - i.e dmesg usually scrolls text - now ithe last lines appear insantly... 
<SpmP> No anti-aliasing either I don't think. Mouse cursor and text edges are quite rough.
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-24
<WoC> is there a separate repo for the kernel in groovy ? i only see the 5.4.x
<nicolasbock> You can find 5.8 in groovy-proposed WoC 
<WoC`> ty <nicolasbock>, how would i enable that repo ?
<WoC`> i reckon, if needed, one would have to install 18.04 lts and do do-relase-upgrade up to groovy, that way you would have the sym-link free installatiion
<WoC`> afaik, the 18.04 lts has the normal directory structure
<WoC`> makes a big difference on aarch64, where storage is usually limited
<nicolasbock> Yes you are right, in bionic there aren't any symlinks for /usr
<WoC`> but afaik, the only linux distro for aarch64 w/o symlinks in that fassion is gentoo
<WoC`> Linux Cursed 5.8.1-pinebookpro-r1-arm64 #1 SMP Tue Aug 18 14:00:51 CDT 2020 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<WoC`> at last what i've seen
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-25
<alichtman> Hey, I've got a really weird issue that popped up for me today. I turned my monitor on when I got up this morning and got a black screen. Couldn't revive it or enter any keystrokes to do anything, so I powered off the computer with the power switch. I restarted and (applied some pending updates I'd installed) now can not type all the characters on my keyboard in chat apps like Discord or Signal. Otherwise everything 
<alichtman> works fine. Where do I even start debugging this?
<alichtman> The original cause of the crash was an Xorg page allocation failure
<alichtman> not sure that's relevant though
<alichtman> I was in #ubuntu and it was pointed out to me that those are both electron apps
<Bashing-om> alichtman: Xorg does control the keyboard - maybe re-install xorg ?
<alichtman> that seems scary lmao
<alichtman> my gut reaction is to not do that
<alichtman> $ sudo apt reinstall xorg and then restart?
<alichtman> Or should I just restore from a backup?
<Bashing-om> alichtman: Mihght be good to ask the package manager what it thinks of the overall situation - ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' to preclude inconsisyent packages.
<alichtman> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alichtman> Here's my uname -a: Linux arctic 5.6.14-050614-generic #202005200733 SMP Wed May 20 07:38:05 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.26.32 (groovy), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<tomreyn> that's an outdated mainline build
<alichtman> Should I update the kernel?
<tomreyn> only if you weant things to work and not have unfixed security vulnerabilities.
<alichtman> :)
<alichtman> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the command I should run?
<tomreyn> what did you run to get this kernel image?
<tomreyn> you can't get this through apt, you must have gotten it manually.
<alichtman> I had a lot of issues with the original kernel so I had to install a newer (then) kernel with this: https://github.com/pimlie/ubuntu-mainline-kernel.sh
<alichtman> GPU driven, mainly
<alichtman> This was me: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1240879/rx-5500-xt-ubuntu-20-10-instability-crashing-drmamdgpu-dm-commit-planes-cons
<tomreyn> so use this script to install the current non rc kernel
<tomreyn> and do so regularly, after removing all but the latest two kernel images.
<tomreyn> with mainline builds, you're pretty much on your own, the same goes for ubuntu versions which are in development.
<alichtman> How do I get on the "update my kernel whenever a new stable kernel is released" train?
<tomreyn> read the github readme for the script.
<tomreyn> i'm assuming by "stable kernel" you're referring to a non-rc mainline kernel build
<alichtman> No, I know how to use the script. I just didn't want to have to use it in the first place. How do normal Ubuntu users keep their kernel up to date (and how do I get my system back to a point where I don't have to worry about this?)
<alichtman> I would make some different decisions about setting up my system now than I did a few months ago
<alichtman> I was just inexperienced (not that I really know what I'm doing fully now, either)
<tomreyn> the latest supported kernel version in groovy is a 5.4 kernel (other than oem, which i think is 5.6)
<alichtman> I'm running the 5.6.14 kernel, so I'm not outdated
<alichtman> I'm ahead of the current release, right?
<tomreyn> if that's too old for your hardware then running mainline for now may be the right thing to do. alternatively, you could consider using a PPa, such as the oibf or padoka ppa
<tomreyn> *oibaf
<tomreyn> you're running a higher kernel version than the default kernel in grovy
<alichtman> Correct
<alichtman> I had an AMD gpu that kept acting up
<tomreyn> the higher version does not mean that it is a more recent build
<alichtman> and bumping up to a newer kernel was suggested
<alichtman> Oh?
<tomreyn> your kernel image was built on May 20 07:38:05 UTC 2020
<alichtman> right
<tomreyn> chances are that the default groovy kernel image was built later than that
<alichtman> Aren't the versions reproducible? I was under the impression that a 5.4 build on day X and a 5.4 build on day Y should be identical
<tomreyn> this can matter for security, and for backported patches
<alichtman> right
<tomreyn> 5.4 is a major and minor version number, but kernel versions consist of three numbers.
<alichtman> gotcha, I didn't consider the patch number
<tomreyn> if you look at https://www.kernel.org/ you'll see the latest mainline kernel versions for all trees the kernel developers support
<alichtman> so the right course of action here is to grab which kernel?
<alichtman> I don't want to paste a wall of text but the available versions to me are everything up to v5.8.0
<alichtman> The list is pulled from kernel.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tomreyn> 5.8.3 is the latest
<alichtman> yes, I misread the output
<alichtman> 5.8.3 is the latest I can install
<alichtman> I should do that?
<alichtman> also thank you for helping me through this
<alichtman> I know I've asked a lot of basic sysadmin questions
<tomreyn> you have four options i can think of: (a) keep updating to the latest mainline kernel builds until groovy provides a default kernel image which has at least the version you need; (b) try the grooxy default kernel again, hoping that hardware support for your hardware has been backported (not very likely); (c) try the linux-oem kernel, which i think is at 5.6, but this kernel is a bit dodgy; (d) see if you can get a recent kernel, Xorg, and 
<tomreyn> mesa/graphics driver from one of the PPAs I mentioned, oibaf or padoka.
<alichtman> Here's my final hardware for reference: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/cdDxFT
<tomreyn> i think the last one may serve you best
<alichtman> the Nvidia card I have now is pretty stable
<alichtman> unlike the AMD one I had before
<alichtman> so I might be ok with a default kernel?
<tomreyn> oh you have an nvidia? i thought you said you had an amdgpu driven one
<alichtman> I did, and then got rid of it
<alichtman> because I couldn't use my computer
<tomreyn> with nvidia, option d does not apply
<tomreyn> and with nvidia, i cannot help
<alichtman> yeah, because I don't need mesa (pretty sure)
<alichtman> I'm leaning towards the groovy default kernel
<tomreyn> there's a 'graphics-drivers' ppa, which might help you withnvidia
<alichtman> I never actually tried the default kernel with my nvidia card
<alichtman> to the best of my memory
<alichtman> I'm going to grab some dinner but I haven't found the right version to run yet, just searching online. Is it bad to install 5.8.3?
<alichtman> What do you recommend running?
<tomreyn> with nvidia, you'll probably do best with the default kernel image, things will likely break on newer ones.
<alichtman> so that would be 5.4.0.26.32
<alichtman> Also why do you say that things will break on the newer ones?
<alichtman> I was under the impression that newer kernels were backwards compatible. I have an RTX 2060, which isn't "bleeding edge"
<tomreyn> nvidia drivers target specific kernel version ranges, they need to be patched by nvidia to support newer kernel versions which go through abi changes, especially when the nvidia drivers make use of internal abis (which they should not, since those aren't guaranteed to be stable).
<alichtman> Makes sense.
<tomreyn> unlike those of other hardware manufacturers, and even other nvidia drivers, nvidia graphics drivers are proprietary, so no one but nvidia can make them compatible to newer kernel versions.
<alichtman> That was why I bought an AMD card, but I couldn't get it to work
<alichtman> Might've just had a dud card, I dunno
<tomreyn> some of the graphics cards amd released during the past years took a long time to get stable on linux, for late driver support.
<tomreyn> in some cases over a year.
<tomreyn> but at least they're trying
<tomreyn> others would work fine pretty soon after the hardware hit the shops, given a current kernel
<alichtman> I think I'm in that last category
<alichtman> I have a 2060 which seems to be well supported
<alichtman> especially now
<alichtman> and I've had no real GPU issues with this card
<alichtman> just this weird typing issue on electron apps
<alichtman> And also VSCode
<alichtman> yeah this has to be an electron issue
<alichtman> So.... what do I do from here?
<alichtman> Option 1. Restore from TimeShift backup and hope this doesn't happen again. 2. Upgrade / downgrade kernel to ______
<alichtman> 3. Reinstall electron maybe? I already reinstalled Discord and that didn't fix the issue
<alichtman> tomreyn: Ok, so I noticed somehting weird and think I might have fixed it. The screen reader option was enabled (and I've never enabled it). I disabled it and now I can use Discord normally. Same for VSCode and Signal
<alichtman> I am SO confused
<alichtman> anyways, fixed now
<alichtman> I posted my solution on askubuntu in case anyone else runs into this problem
<tomreyn> glad you worked it out.
<alichtman> haha me too
<alichtman> thanks for all the help
<alichtman> I really appreciate it
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-26
<shemgp> Help: gnome-shell won't start on updated groovy machine.
#ubuntu+1 2020-08-29
<guiverc> doesn't ctrl+alt+T open a terminal anymore on groovy?
 * guiverc adds ubuntu-desktop
<scientes> bluetooth is gone for me from gnome control panel, but bluetoothctl works great
<scientes> says I don't have a bluetooth device
